# January Snowdrops 2016: 58 BFPs and counting (12 boys / 8 girls / 4 surprises)!



## Frustrated1

*JANUARY 2016 DUE DATES​*

Welcome and congratulations to everyone expecting in January 2016! Please join us to share your experiences along this incredible journey​

*TBC​*

BubbleOnBoard
Mrs Knight
Noodlegal
Wegel​
*January 1​*

Coolstar
Dbluett​
*January 2​*

Mummy3ds
Ocean_pearl
OperationBbyO
​
*January 3​*

Frustrated1 :yellow: (Cornelius Alexander, 13 Jan 2016, 9lbs 4.5oz, 21.6")
Smudge101​
*January 4​*

Bevzlibubble :blue: (James Alexander, 9 Jan 2016, 9lb 11.5oz)
Lockandkey :pink: (Claire Violet, 2 Jan 2016, 7lbs 12oz, 21")
Lucy3 :pink: (Annabel, 29 Dec 2015)
​
*January 5​*

Emma33
Fit_Mama2Be :blue: (Thomas, 12 Jan 2016, 8lbs 7oz)​
*January 6​*

Mushymilkfor2 :blue:​(Benjamin Robert, 1 Jan 2016, 8lbs 14oz, 19.5")

*January 7​*

Bunyhuny :pink:
DonnaRobinson :blue: (Cruz Lee Diesel Davies, 12 Jan 2016, 8lb 3oz)​
*January 8​*

Abbiewilko
TTCBean (Nicholas Robert, 6 Jan 2016, 8 lbs 1 oz, 20")

*January 9*

Keza
LillyFleur :yellow: (Elizabeth Rose, 3 Jan 2016, 7lbs 3oz)
Chelle26 :blue:​
*January 10*

3athena3 :blue: (Angelo, 29 Dec 2015)
BlessedMomma :blue: (Landon James, 7 Jan 2016, 8lbs 15oz, 21")
Happybun​
*January 11*

Julesjules100 :pink:​
*January 12​*

SakuraRayne :blue: (Blaine, 12 Jan 2016, 7lbs 8oz, 51cm)​
*January 13​*

Isismoon
Firstbaby1985 :blue:​
*January 14​*

Armywife726
ClaireMommaB
Snufflepop
TwokidsplusTTC3​
*January 16​*

Casey3
PitaKat :yellow: (Madelyn, 26 Jan 2016, 7lbs 5oz, 20")
Ooh_lala
Shivangi1210​
*January 18​*

DannaD :pink: (Gabrielle, 14 Jan 2016)​
*January 20​*

Lesh07 :blue:​
*January 21​*

Embeth :pink: (Isabelle Lily, 25 Jan 2016, 8lbs 1oz)
Heather1987 :pink: (Hadleigh Marie, 14 Jan 2016, 8lbs 6oz, 21")​
*January 22​*

​
*January 23​*

glr1234
Jjay
RainbowDrop​
*January 24​*

BabyBubbles
Flourish
Girly123​
*January 25​*

Hopeful89 :blue:
LiteBRIGHT33 :yellow:​
*January 26​*

Lilllian
TTDuck​
*January 27​*

Sportysgirl :yellow: (Maurice David, 25 Jan 2016, 8lbs 5.5oz)​
*January 29​*

Rachel89
oox_tasha_xoo :pink: (Olivia Rose, 14 Jan 2016, 6lbs 11oz) ​
*January 30​*

free_spiritd:blue:​
*January 31​*

*Gone too soon​*

Sailorsgirl :angel: born sleeping at 17 weeks on 21 Aug 2015
Lintu :angel:
NDH :angel:
BKKBabe :angel:
Minimoocow :angel:
Centrygrl :angel:
Steffyrae :angel:​
*January Snowdrops Signatures*

*Original*

https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/...pse35fxsqd.gif

*Team Yellow*

https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/...ps4lmghrfv.gif

*Team Blue*

https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/...psvpu1kd0a.gif

*Team Pink*

https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/...pswjdywqt2.gif


----------



## TTCBean

Yay, so excited to share our pregnancy journeys together! Yay for January babies!


----------



## BKKBabe

Thank you for starting this new thread! I was just going to suggest setting up a master list :thumbup:

Welcome to all the new Jan mommies!!! How exciting :happy dance: 

Also happy to see I'm not the only 35yo :blush: 

I live on the other side of the world (Thailand) so I catch up on everything in the morning. 

TTCBean - You'll be fine without seeing your doctor for a bit I would think. I'm not going to make an appointment for until about 8 weeks. They really don't do much anyways other than confirm pregnancy.

donnarobinson - Yay! Another mama expecting her 3rd :) And that's also scared... lol My youngest turned 4yo in January so going back to having a tiny (I won't say little because my son is still little to me) one is SO scary.

fitmama - sending piles and piles of good vibes for your rainbow baby!!!

And ladies, I thought I would mention... I'm a doula, childbirth educator, certified hypnotherapist and breastfeeding consultant. I'm here as just another pregnant momma but if I can ever be helpful in anyway, I'm happy to help :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

i would loooove to join <3 

just found out a few days ago that we are due with #8 on january 10, 2016 :cloud9:


----------



## NDH

You can put a :yellow: stork beside my name as we are always team yellow.

As an introduction, I am waiting anxiously to find out then results of my betas in the morning on the heels of three miscarriages. I've basically been pregnant since October (well technically September :p) with a break in January. We were not trying to get pregnant this month while I sort out some health issues and try to figure out if there's a cause for 3 MCs in a row.

This is my 7th pregnancy and will hopefully be my 3rd baby.

I've put the 4th down for my due date but that's totally a random guess based on then fact I got a bfp on CD22 when I usually have 27-30 day cycles - and it was no squinter either. Based on my LMP date I would be due January 8th (my eldest 4th birthday) but I must have ovulated early .

I've been spotting since before I got my positive - that's what made me test early - and had a couple days of full on bleeding but the lines are still obvious and haven't changed much all week either way so I'm expecting its just the fact that they're ICs and won't show progression. But I'm definitely apprehensive. Usually I'm very laid back about pregnancy but 3 losses in a row has shaken me.

I usually don't do ultrasounds but I will be having one at 8 weeks this time hopefully for reassurance. I'm very crunchy ;)


----------



## BKKBabe

Welcome blessed! Number 8? Wow!!! how fun :) 

NDH - will be thinking of you tomorrow. My youngest has his birthday on the 8th :) I'm really hoping this one will pick another day to be born! I like to keep scans to a minimum too but without having had miscarriages, being 35 is making me more nervous.


----------



## LillyFleur

Yey official thread :happydance: 

I'm actually quiet pleased to be due in January, I know Dec/Jan births get a lot of grief sometimes (so close to Christmas holidays, cold time of year etc) but I'm glad I'll be able to hide bump in big snuggly jumpers, I still have months after the birth to keep hiding my belly in jumpers as it will still be freezing in the UK until probably March and then once warm
weather does arrive baby will be a few months old and able to enjoy the sunshine :cloud9:

Have you girls announced to family yet? I'm trying to wait until the ultrasound...But i think I will end up spilling the beans earlier especially if I get bad MS and need some support.


----------



## Snufflepop

I'll join! Just got my bfp two days ago so will be due with no 2 on the 14th January (based on online calculator!) super excited to share this journey with you all!


----------



## Frustrated1

*Blessedmomma* wow, 8 children! That's amazing. You must be an incredibly organised lady :)

*TTCBean* I wouldn't worry about the lack of appointments thus far. The only reason I have been seen so early is because I've had IVF. The meds that I'm on mean that I wouldn't bleed even if the pregnancy failed to develop further so they need to check for a heartbeat at an early stage. There is also a greater chance of ectopic pregnancies with IVF hence why they like to scan you at 6 weeks to check the baby is in the uterus rather than the fallopian tube. Once that's done I doubt I will be seen again until I have my 12 week scan save for my booking appointment with the midwife. 

*NDH* am keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow. I don't know how you have coped with suffering so many losses in such a short space of time.

*Lillyfleur* I am determined not to put on so much weight with this pregnancy as I did with my last! Last time I put on 55lbs (4 stone) and it was really hard work to lose it. We got married just before my son turned 6 months so I didn't have much time to shift the bulge. I will definitely be more restrained this time round and not binge on carbs :dohh:

*Snufflepop* welcome and congrats!


----------



## lintu

I'm determined not to put on too much weight this time either, I was mahoosive with DD, seriously I had my own gravitational pull! 

Loved being bigger during bad weather my only problem was my kankles flip flops in December not a good look!

What's everybody thinking re work, I only went back full time this January hoping to work as close as possible but I work for the ambulance service so not sure how easy that's going to be! 

I'm going to find out the sex this time too though gonna try not to tell family and friends! Only finding out for practical reasons, so far this pregnancy been totally different so fingers xd for a boy, though saying that my first pregnancy was different to my DD and ended with MMC at 9 wks trying not to be too paranoid


----------



## Frustrated1

*Lintu* I only started back at work two weeks ago and it has been so difficult to concentrate and get motivated! Am going to have to try to do some now as I'm massively behind :cry:

In fact, I only packed all of my maternity stuff away about 8 weeks ago so that's all going to have to come down from the loft fairly soon. 

We both think that we are having a girl, although I think it would be lovely for my son if we had another little boy as there will only be 18 months between them. We also have loads of boys clothes that have barely been worn! I bought far too much last time. I know I will lose all self-control if we have a girl though and buy lots of pretty outfits.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm not excited really as of yet more scared than anything I found it tough going from 1-2 Chad my second had colic reflux and cmpi if I had to deal with all that again and two toddlers I'd cry Lmao . Life is easier now tho. Doesn't stay hard forever does it . 
I had really bad hg with my second and lost a stone and half b4 14 weeks . I'm bigger than I want to be and been trying to lose weight my belly is horrid from having two close together mine will be almost 4 and 2 when baby is due x I'd love a girl can't lie x


----------



## lintu

Were in the process of buying and selling houses, don't even remember where I packed all my maternity stuff lol iv saved all my DD stuff so that's why I wanna find out sex then I can sort, drove me crazy last time not finding out lol especially during Jan sales!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls, I'm in! I'm 28 and Due 2nd January with my second. I have a Christmas Day boy already so hoping for a New Years baby next :D

Getting married in December and didn't plan to be 8 months pregnant but oh well! I'll have to buy another dress I guess!

We'll def be finding out the sex, can't wait to tell my son he's having a brother or sister :D

I think we have the best time to be pregnant as we have summer in second tri and can cosy up in third when we're all big rather than sweat. Then babies are born in winter and we
Can snuggle up then when they're 6 months old it's summer :)


----------



## BKKBabe

Welcome ocean! :flower: Congratulations!!! 

Ugh, I wish we had cooler weather here as I usually get stuck wearing compression stockings during pregnancy but here I am in Bangkok. Nowhere to hide! It only gets hot, hotter and crazy hot :dohh: 

Will have to have piles of stuff shipped here from home (Canada) as we didn't really expect to have a baby while being posted. But the post got extended...:blush:

I'll probably wait until the 12 week scan to tell the family and the rest of the world. It's easier since I don't see them though.

I'm self-employed at the moment to thankfully, I can tailor contract around what I can do.

Had a rough day with my kiddos. Going to be early :wacko:


----------



## lintu

I can't believe I'm having another so close to Xmas :dohh: didn't want another that close but never mind just happy I'm finally pregnant :wohoo: can't believe how much ribbing uv given my sister over the years cos all 3 of hers are July and now I'm due in jan again lol


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome to the club Ocean_pearl. I've updated the front page with your details. Good luck with the dress shopping... I started dress shopping three months after my son was born and I must say it was hard. At least when you're pregnant you have a reason to be bigger. I think it's almost better to get married then rather than soon after you've given birth when you can't blame your weight on your bump. Dress fittings are the most challenging when you find your shape changes every time you go for one. My dress ended up being altered about 10 times in the end!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yay! Thanks for making an official thread! I love the name you picked, too. Even though I'm in Southern California and we don't get snow here! I still love it! 

Welcome to all the new ladies! It's so exciting! 

As for telling my family I don't intend to wait. I've told my mom last night, and we plan on telling my husbands family this Tuesday. 

With my last pregnancy I went 8 days overdue, I'm hoping that happens again so I have a baby even farther into January! I dread having a baby around Christmas. A close family friend has a son that was born on Christmas Eve, and he just got his first birthday party last year for his 13th birthday. The poor kid! 

I'm afraid when I go in for my scan my doctor will tell me I'm farther along than I think, but inside I know it can't be. When I tested last weekend the line was BARELY visible.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Mushy* I knew the exact date of conception with my last pregnancy as we had IVF. This gave a DD of 10th July. When I had my 12 week scan they moved my DD to 6th July. After a bit of complaining by me I got it moved back to the 10th. In the event, DS didn't arrive until 23rd July, 17 days after the predicted scan DD and 13 days after the correct DD. I am going to make sure they stick to my IVF DD this time round rather than trying to bring it forward based on the scan as otherwise the pressure to induce should you go over is massive. I ended up with an emergency induction last time as there was grade II meconium in my waters when they broke and it was an experience I never want to repeat. I was so traumatised by the whole thing I had quite bad baby blues for a month or two afterwards. It was very different to the home birth using the hypnobirthing method that I had planned :-(


----------



## blessedmomma

it is so nice getting to read all about you ladies!

im going in for hcg levels this week since im having some spotting and when they reach a certain amount they will do a scan to make sure everything is ok. my tests stayed the same for a few days but are now getting darker so hopefully everything is ok


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Frustrated1 said:


> *Mushy* I knew the exact date of conception with my last pregnancy as we had IVF. This gave a DD of 10th July. When I had my 12 week scan they moved my DD to 6th July. After a bit of complaining by me I got it moved back to the 10th. In the event, DS didn't arrive until 23rd July, 17 days after the predicted scan DD and 13 days after the correct DD. I am going to make sure they stick to my IVF DD this time round rather than trying to bring it forward based on the scan as otherwise the pressure to induce should you go over is massive. I ended up with an emergency induction last time as there was grade II meconium in my waters when they broke and it was an experience I never want to repeat. I was so traumatised by the whole thing I had quite bad baby blues for a month or two afterwards. It was very different to the home birth using the hypnobirthing method that I had planned :-(

I think I'll definitely argue January 6th then. I was using opk's too and got a positive on April 15th. I'll make sure to bring that up as well. I had my last the day before they were going to schedule induction. Thankfully!


----------



## TTCBean

Not sure when to tell my family. We didn't tell people until 9 weeks last time. I'm visiting my side of the family for a while and so want to spill it but so I'm being cautious. It's getting hard to dodge why I'm not drinking wine, etc. I pulled my trapezius muscle the other day and my Mom keeps pushing I go to the doctor to get some pain killers. Ahh. My DH says to just tell them, but I feel weird as I'm not even 5 weeks?!


----------



## blessedmomma

we have already told our parents and siblings. and even a couple close friends. we havent told everyone we know yet, but definitely people we are close to. if something was to happen the support is good to have. but i likely wont tell everyone for a long time


----------



## BKKBabe

oceanpearl - Oh, will we be lucky and get to see pictures of your dress? :wink wink: Do you have a lot of planning left to do? Big wedding? 

Lintu, Mushy - I hear you on the Holidays baby... I was due Jan 11th with my son but my daughter was born at 39 weeks and I showed signs of going even earlier. Eventually he was born on the 8th but we kinda pushed him a little so who knows what will happen with this one. So I'd like to be out of the holidays and NOT on the 8th... Frankly though, when I looked up my due date once I had my BFP, both my husband and I went ''Oh F***''. :dohh: 

Oh well. New Year's baby could be fun.:thumbup:

Frustrated - Smart woman. :wink wink: I always encourage clients not to move DD up from scans. I hope your delivery will be a more pleasant experience this time. Will you be with a doctor or a midwife? 

TTCBean - I would just tell! They'll be thrilled and they'll be there to support you no matter what.


----------



## NDH

Well I still have positive pregnancy tests and the full on bleeding only lasted for a couple days and went to spotting which has now been completely gone for 2 days. But I'm still in limbo.
I was supposed to go in this ,morning to see the Dr for the results of my last two betas. The Dr wasn't in today apparently even though he specifically told me to see him today between 8 and 6... After a big fiasco getting there at all I wasn't going to have time to see any Dr before dh had to work so I went home and collapsed on the bed sobbing til dh said just to go back and take the girls with me since we had moms car today. Oh ya. So we did that and waited half an hour to be seen. 
And then all the Dr could say is congratulations you're pregnant. Either the Dr ordered the wrong test or the lab screwed up because my Friday beta was *qualitative * one not a quantitative so all it does is say yes or no... I'm pretty sire it was a lab mix up because the forms were identical from what I saw and the Sunday one was definitely a serial quantitative hcg... Anyway Sundays results weren't in yet so I don't even know what it was,not that one alone would tell me anything anyway.
The pathologist said because my second form was for serial betas she would put it on file for me, so I'm hoping that just means I can go back in tomorrow for a blood draw and then get the results tomorrow night, or Wednesday afternoon at most. If I do need a whole new form I don't have time to see the Dr again before Wednesday afternoon so I probably won't bother. 
But to say I've had a frustrating day is an understatement.

The fact that the bleeding has fully stopped and there is still a second line is only a good thing. The fact that the lines haven't changed much at all in 8 days is frustrating but probably just means they're cheap tests (which they are) and won't show progression rather than not rising hormone. Or at least that's what I'm clinging too. If it wasn't a healthy pregnancy it most certainly wouldn't have survived a week of bleeding right? And probably hcg wouldn't have gotten high enough to fall slowly enough to still be obviously detectable 5 days after the full bleed started.

I've also been really nauseous and have that heaviness to my uterus that comes with pregnancy. With how weird my bleeding was, combined with the nausea and full mess to my uterus I would definitely be questioning pregnancy right now if I hadn't already tested, so all good signs.
Its just so frustrating that I don't have any answers yet.



Anyway.

I'm going to put on my positivity hat and proceed as if this is my rainbow.
My daughters were both born after 40 weeks - 41+3 for my first and 40+4 for my second, though I'm pretty sure she was at least a week later than that based on when my symptoms started (I had a wonky cycle from breastfeeding and I'm not sure of when I ovulated but my symptoms started at least a week before the scan said I could have been pregnant, but my eldest also measured at least a few days "behind" on scans as well. Anyway I don't mind being given due dates later than what I think they should be - less pressure for induction.). I'm actually hoping to go early with this one and have a late December baby. My birthday is December 27 and its not so bad, especially when parents know how to make birthdays special when they're close to major holidays like mine did.
Plus I'm planning a home birth and would love to have Christmassy photos. I can always leave the decorations up in January I guess but it will just be weird I think, especially if I go to the middle of January :haha:

As for telling people, we're definitely not telling anyone til after a successful ultrasound.
With my daughters we told my parents within 2 days and everyone else knew pretty much within a couple weeks. With my November loss we didn't tell anyone til 8 weeks and just parents and siblings. I really enjoyed having those weeks of it being a secret - it felt very sacred and I cherish those memories. 

Spoilering the rest as it may be triggering. Only read if you can handle reading about mc (no details given)

Spoiler
The baby had already passed just before 8 weeks which I found out a couple weeks later. No one had been told about my next pregnancy as it had happened too fast (ended 3 days later) and my latest one our parents had only been told a couple weeks before we found out the baby had gone as well (and again had probably been gone already by the time we told them, but theres no way to know as the baby had been reabsorbed)
. 
With this pregnancy coming on the heels of my last loss so unexpectedly I just can't bring myself to tell anyone until I have tangible news to share. 
I'm trying to get back to the excited anticipation of knowing a secret no one else knows that I experienced previously so I'm really trying to let go of the worry and fear and so no more negative talk from me on the subject :). PMA PMA!


----------



## NDH

Oh and BKK I too am a Canadian living abroad :)

This will be another summer baby for me.


----------



## donnarobinson

I never waited long go tell Ppl with either of my boys but tthink I will this Time 
I'm stil not very excited I'm veryscared Ii don't no how ill cope withthree so yyoung but ino deep down ill br fine x 
goin to wait til after my first scan to announce althoughIi have told a few Pplx


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies 

May I join you? :wave:

I am tentatively pregnant and will be due 3rd Jan if it sticks!

We've been TTC for 3 and a half years. Managed it twice but both times MC between 4 and 5 weeks :cry:

Last MC was horrible and lasted 9 weeks so it took a long time for us to want to try again which we did with the help of a lovely clinic that look into your cycle to try to find the problem. It turns out I have low progesterone levels so the chances of me conceiving naturally were low as I was implanting on 9 DPO but AF came 10 DPO so not enough time to get a sticky bean.

This time I've been injecting HCG to get my levels up and am now on progesterone suppositories so fingers crossed this one is a sticky.

In other info I'm 34 (will be 35 in Jan) and married to a lovely DH. We both didn't think we'd get this far so are now walking around in a bit of a daze wondering what we have done!!! I had a minor panic the other night and said to DH that I've never even changed a nappy. He looked at me and said "Mini, you have a degree I'm sure you'll work it out!!!" :haha:

Look forward to getting to know you all. H&H 9 months.

Mini x


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations and welcome we need a signature lol x


----------



## LillyFleur

Best of luck *NDH* :hugs: welcome all the new ladies! 

I had my first look around Mothercare yesterday :cloud9: didn't buy anything (I don't see anything wrong if you do buy, I'm not superstitious, if something happens it will happen regardless) It just doesn't seem real at all, can't believe there's a baby inside me :wacko: poor DH walked round the store in a daze :haha:

Edit: *Mini* I share your fears! I've never even held a baby, I keep having 10 mins of panic every evening where I have to calm down and go run a bath and try relax. It's such a HUGE journey.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome all the new ladies! 

Mini, you will learn to change a diaper/nappy and then it'll be easy. There were times with my first in the beginning that were just awful! I'd get peed on constantly! But now I'm a pro! 

I agree with Donna that we need a signature! 

NDH I hope everything is going well for you. At least the bleeding has stopped now. When my mom was pregnant with my brother, she didn't know for months because she had what she thought was irregular periods. So, fingers crossed the bleeding was just a rare occurrence.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

My boobs still aren't very sore but the left one has grown and the right one hasn't. Bizarre.

During my last pregnancy the outtie belly button I've had since birth disappeared during week 8 and I've had an innie ever since. Never ever heard of that happening to anyone else before. :shrug:


----------



## lintu

I've told my parents and my partner at work and couple of close mates will wait for 12 wk scan before I tell anyone else! 

My LMP puts me 29th dec but I know when I ovulated so I'm going with 4th January fingers xd for later the better! 

Alannah was 4 days late due January 21st and was born 25th


----------



## TTCBean

Darn I forgot about the "no no list" of foods during pregnancy! I just ate half a log of goat's cheese chevre and made a salad I was going to serve with dinner. I am so worried!!!!


----------



## NDH

The risk with cheeses etc is if its contaminated with listeria. The chance of it having been contaminated is so slim that you really should try not to worry about having eaten some by accident.


----------



## BKKBabe

TTCBean - Goat cheese is fine as long as it's pasteurized (most grocery store stuff is). 

Fitmama - that is SO funny about your belly button! I've never heard of that either, usually they change when the belly is much more extended. Mine definitely doesn't look the same after 2 babies but it's still an inny. 

NDH - I think it all sounds positive so far. I've got everything crossed for you, and I hope you get good, reassuring news soon! And how frustrating about your appointment though, I would've been a mess. It's so stressful to begin with, you want things to move along smoothly in all other aspects. :hugs: And another for being a fellow Canadian abroad :hugs:

Mini - :happydance: How exciting!!! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months :). Love what your DH said about nappies. He's absolutely right. And frankly, with my first, I just knew I wanted to be pregnant. The whole having a baby was very much secondary in my thoughts. And as pregnancy moved along, I started really looking forward to havig that little one around... I think nature is beautiful in that aspect. Trust the process :wink wink:


LIllyfleur - I'm right with you! It all feels surreal. I looked at some stuff online... We have most of what we need but still.:blush: (btw, are you francophone? just asking because of the ''fleur'' :))


----------



## blessedmomma

Aww I really enjoy hearing of everyone's thoughts on their pregnancies.

Ndh it's a shame all you went through. 

Donna we had babies due together in the March 2014 thread! I hope you feel more peace with time 

Fit mama that made me laugh about your belly button. :)

Ttc bean I wouodnt worry too much about it :hugs:

Mini I'm so happy for you!!!

I definitely agree we need a signature


----------



## donnarobinson

blessedmomma said:


> Aww I really enjoy hearing of everyone's thoughts on their pregnancies.
> 
> Ndh it's a shame all you went through.
> 
> Donna we had babies due together in the March 2014 thread! I hope you feel more peace with time
> 
> Fit mama that made me laugh about your belly button. :)
> 
> Ttc bean I wouodnt worry too much about it :hugs:
> 
> Mini I'm so happy for you!!!
> 
> I definitely agree we need a signature

I remember u ! How nice we get to go thru this together again! :) hope u and the kids are ok x I'm more excited now . :) ino it'll be hard but worth it can anyonemake us a ssignature ? X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks for the welcome girls! 

I haven't told my parents yet, kind of dreading telling mum as she keeps saying to stick to one child. My sister knows and a couple of close friends.

BKKbabe - god I couldn't imagine being somewhere so hot, hope you get through it ok! I went to Cyprus when 6 months preg last time and it made me sooo tired!

Hope everyone's ok today!

X


----------



## Abbiewilko

Hi all! Congratulations to all of you! 

Found out yesterday that we are expecting our second baby, due 8th January (online calc).. It was quite a shock as we have only been trying a month and thought it would have taken longer! But happy none the less.

We have a son called Clark who is 14 months.. Starting to think we are mad as we will have two under two!!

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all over the next 8/9 months and supporting when needed xx


----------



## Snufflepop

Abbie Wilko, we are in a similar situation. My dd is 13 months and we conceived no 2 on our first attempt too, it took us by surprise that it happened so quick, especially as I am still bfing! We will have 2 under 2 as well! Gulp! I do sometimes wonder how I will cope with my dd and a newborn! I am bracing myself for a very tough 12 months and hopefully then it will get easier!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I too will have 2 under 2! Except DS will be 15 months when the new baby is born. He's currently 6.5 months. We conceived on what I think is the first time I ovulated since giving birth. I go back and forth from being super happy and wondering what the hell I did!


----------



## donnarobinson

So I went to the Dr he did a test. HEre it is :) confirmed pregnancy and I registered for the midwife x
 



Attached Files:







20150505_092355.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## donnarobinson

Can't wait til we have some more people it's so quiet x


----------



## ocean_pearl

I find it hard to follow these threads when they get so busy :D

I prefer having a couple of bump buddies, I'm still friends with the ones from 3 years ago! It's lovely watching our kids grow on fb x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm friends with a few from my past pregnancy's to . Ino it's really nice :)
do my lines look ok girls x


----------



## blessedmomma

donna i think your lines look fab!! so glad you're feeling better about it

bkk i agree being somewhere thats hot would not make me happy especially while preggers :nope:

welcome new ladies!

ocean your little one will absolutely adore a sibling <3

we are in a similar situation as some of you, my last baby is 14 months old tomorrow and im still nursing her. i know some of you are worried about adding another so soon, but in all honesty i have some that are only 12 or 14 mos apart and i imagined it to be much harder than it actually was. that being said, my kids are pretty mellow for the most part.


----------



## blessedmomma

just got my first beta back and its 278. going back in tomorrow to see if they double :)


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Hi, can I join? 
I finally got a BFP yesterday after 12 months of trying!!! Comes as a huge shock as it was only last Friday that I saw a gynaecologist and they scared me with the news that I may have cervical cancer &#55357;&#56862; was booked for a biopsy but now ive had to cancel due to the pregnancy!! Head is a mess atm!! 

My clear blue test says 1-2 weeks but the cheapy tests only just show a very faint line so I guess it's very early days for me! Trying to remain positive - im very much a believer in fate! X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats bubble!!


----------



## Abbiewilko

So pleased that there are a few of you in the same boat as me with the 2 under 2. Had a good chat with hubby tonight and after a few tears (worried my son will feel pushed out) I'm all positive again! Hormones eh!! 

How are you all feeling? I already have really bad nausea which is lasting most of the day.. Oh and the frequent loo breaks! Xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome to all the new ladies! I think I have managed to include everyone on the front page, but if I have missed you out do let me know :)

We will also have two under two. My eldest will be 17.5 months when Peanut is born, assuming she arrives on time!

I am feeling pretty symptomless at present. Have had lots of cramping and dizzy spells (even more so than with my son), but haven't felt anything today. I have eight days to go until my first scan to check that everything is ok. I will feel much better once I actually see a heartbeat on the screen. 

*Bubble* you poor thing. Your head must be all over the place.


----------



## NDH

I will have a bit over 2.5 years between my youngest and this baby, but I do have only 17 months between my first two and its really not so bad. There were a challenging few months after youngest started to crawl as my oldest still wasn't listening well and I'd have two babies to chase in opposite directions when we went to the park etc :dohh: but that was the most challenging part. I love the gap and was hoping to have had a similar gap again but oh well. Maybe between 3&4 ;)

Bubble wow that mist have come as a complete shock then! I hope it turns out not to be cancer :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

My DS will be 29 months when the new LO is born. I am excited because he will *almost* be 3, and hope he will understand new baby and be potty trained, etc. He keeps saying "big brother" and "baby" because I've been mentioning it here and there to him. :) 

I like smaller groups too. I'm still friends with a few on FB from my last pregnancy. It's so fun to have connections and watch our babies grow! I am excited to gain new friendships!!!

Had a homebirth with DS, will aim to do that again! When I get some from vacation I'm calling my obgyn and getting everything in order and then contacting my midwife, ahhh so exciting. :)

Feeling pretty hungry and nauseated today. Having some lower cramps right now. Very tired!!


----------



## BKKBabe

Welcome to Abbie and Bubble! :happy dance:

I'm quite happy with a smaller group too (easier to follow), especially that being in a completely different time zone, the board fills up while I sleep...:dohh: But am totally happy for everyone joining us at the same time.

I didn't join any forums last pregnancy but not knowing anyone here with bellies, I'm happy for the companionship and support. :hugs:

My DD was 2.5yo when we conceived DS. Worked the first try too and as we were aiming more towards having 3 years in between (took 5 cycles for DD), it came as quite the shock. She was great though. 

Frankly, I think whatever the gap, it eventually all works itself out. Both end of the spectrum has it's advantage. My youngest will be 5yo when this one comes along (anyone else with a bigger gap?). It's scary when we think of going back to diapers, and breastfeeding and toddler years... It had just finally started to be easier!!! 

NDH - any news?

TTCbean - had a home birth with my son too. I was hoping to have another one but seems things here may make it complicated... :nope: We'll see, have lots to figure out.

When are you ladies having your first appointments? I haven't booked anything yet. I want to get the 12-13 week scan done so I'm thinking I should probably go around 8 weeks to set that up?...


----------



## blessedmomma

bkk i was told i wouldnt be able to have more kids after #2 and there is a 7 year gap between #2 and #3. since i believed i was infertile #3 was quite a surprise. they are my biggest gap. my shortest is between #5 and #6 at 12 mos+2 weeks. i have other gaps of 19 mos, 2.5 yrs, 14 mos, and 2 yrs. 

bubble- i have read that the pap can come back abnormal if you're on af or of you're pregnant so hopefully its just that. i had pre-cancerous cells on my cervix and had them surgically removed. there are ways to help get rid of it without surgery, but i did not know that at that time


----------



## NDH

BKK nothing yet - I hope to get results this evening though.

What kind of complications might keep you from having a homebirth this time? I know how frustrating it is not getting a homebirth when you want one and I can imagine it must be worse when you've already had one and *know* what you're missing out on so I hope you manage to find a solution. 
I plan to have this baby at home too after two hospital births (that I wanted to be homebirths but we couldn't afford and couldn't find a midwife til I was 7 months pregnant anyway)


----------



## BKKBabe

NDH - legal complications :dohh: See in Thailand, it's illegal for someone to assist at home births. So home births are legal (obviously, they can't press charges for not making it to the hospital) but midwives to assist you are not. 

Since I work as a doula here, I know the OB's and the hospital really well. So I know which doctor I'll get to see and I heard she's shown up at someone's house before because the client was not going to make it to the hospital. I'm hoping she'll agree to that because my labors were 3h for my first and 90 minutes for the second.

Traffic in Bangkok is RIDICULOUS. And the main reason I decided I wanted a home birth was because I didn't want to transition in a car again. Still would prefer not to. Or give birth in a thai taxi... :dohh:

Yet knowing the staff and doctors, I think I could manage to make it ok to give birth in the hospital if need be. And the natural labour suites here are incredible! (just too bad they don't get used much with 80% c-section rates...)

Sorry for the rant... it's just AlOT to think about. I'm not quite confortable with an unassisted birth either. 

But we LOVED our homebirth ad can't quite wrap our heads about giving that up yet.


----------



## BKKBabe

OH and NDH - keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you. 

blessed - wow, what a surprise that had to be! I guess they were pretty off about you being infertile... :winkwink:


----------



## NDH

Argh thats frustrating! Things are definitely heading that way here too. Midwives here currently are exempted from needing insurance to attend births (since it was made illegal to attend births without insurance in 2010), but the exemption date keeps approaching and very nearly expiring before being extended for a year. And of two insurance companies that offer insurance for antenatal and postnatal care, one of them has just decided to not renew any policies, and the other only covers "eligible" midwives, which about half of the private midwives here are not - either because they don't want the restrictions of eligibility or because they don't have all the requirements. So we all feel like it's just a matter of time now before its illegal for midwives to attend homebirths, except perhaps under a few strictly controlled circumstances...
The nearest midwife to me is 3 1/2 hours away and my last births were quick too (my first was 6.5 hours but 2 hours was trying not to push as per midwife and 2 1/2 hours was pushing because I was too exhausted from *not* pushing so long. If I had listened to my body I'm certain it would have been 3-4 hours. And my second was 45 minutes) so we decided in October to freebirth. I'm really excited about it now but I was terrified at the idea of it initially.


----------



## BKKBabe

Oh wow, had no idea that was the situation in Australian. A good friend of mine here is a midwife from Australia but had never asked her how things were back home :blush:. 

Good for you for choosing to free birth. Wish I had that confidence... My family has massive babies and although mine weren't *that* big (little over 4kg, smallest of our generation), complications are always on the back of my mind. 

But who knows, my confidence may grow :wink wink: or I'll find an alternative I'm happy with.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all well. 
I'm getting more excited 
I tried for 3 years to get pregnant with cj my ffirst I had a lap and dye to see why I wasn'tggetting preg it come bk fine and I got my bfp that same cycle 
then we didn't use an protection after having him and got pregnant with Chad 16 months later lol. And now pregnant again! 
I've tested again today and my cheaper ones have finally got darker lol. Stil not as dark as the control line but getting there x I've alredi seen a Dr he just confirmed pregnancy and I registered with the midwife ill see her about 8 weeks I think x


----------



## NDH

BKKBabe said:


> Oh wow, had no idea that was the situation in Australian. A good friend of mine here is a midwife from Australia but had never asked her how things were back home :blush:.
> 
> Good for you for choosing to free birth. Wish I had that confidence... My family has massive babies and although mine weren't *that* big (little over 4kg, smallest of our generation), complications are always on the back of my mind.
> 
> But who knows, my confidence may grow :wink wink: or I'll find an alternative I'm happy with.

Ha I wonder if she's he same midwife I know of - I had been going to tell you I know of a mw in Thailand (don't know her personally but I know her from some facebook groups)

One option you might not have thought of would be to see about a travelling midwife? I know of at least one (and where there's one surely there are more) who will travel globally - just pay her airfare (and I'm assuming offer room&board) near your birthing time. We considered hiring" her for a while before we were confident to freebirth, but I wasn't sure I'd want someone living with me for a few weeks towards the end of my pregnancy. Bu it's something to consider for yourself at least :thumbup:


----------



## BKKBabe

NDH - Ha! Funny. I know two of them actually, but one is a closer friend. 

In fact, I do know of a midwife who could come but seeing how it's illegal and it can land them in jail, I'm still undecided on wether I want to go that route. The last thing I would want is to get in legal problems that could get us deported... :nope:


----------



## lintu

Sorry guys not been around for a couple of days feel like if missed loads in the middle of moving its all a little crazy!

I was starting to stress at the lack of symptoms yesterday then last night the sickness hit me and this morning I'm dizzy and really crampy and uncomfortable I think its more constipation than anything else, previous MMC has made me a little paranoid


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I found out I was pregnant on Monday which was 4 days before my period was due - so technically I still have 2-3days until I'm classed as being late!

Anyone else in this boat? Although clear blue says 1-2weeks I'm so nervous that I'm just going to come on! Please tell me I'm not alone in these crazy thoughts? x


----------



## lintu

yeah i was crazy bloated its gone down a little but my jeans are still uncomfy


----------



## Frustrated1

*Bubble* I also tested two days before my period was due, although I'm in a slightly different situation as I had IVF and therefore knew the exact time of fertilisation! 

It also means that my period shouldn't arrive even if I miscarry, which is what scares me the most, due to all of the meds that I'm on. My tummy is incredibly bloated from the meds and is covered in bruises from my daily injections. I have, however, managed to be somewhat artistic and managed to create the shape of a smile around my belly button with the bruising! A long seven days to go until my scan date. Just looked back on some of my posts from the last time I was pregnant and I can see that I had lots of days where I thought it had all gone wrong which makes me feel slightly better. My OH is away at the moment so I have no one to tell my worries to in the small hours of the morning :( Am not looking forward to going to the scan on my own though just in case it is bad news. 

Is free birthing having the baby at home without a midwife i.e. just you and your husband/partner? Wow, that would scare me! We will hopefully have a home birth (I still have the birthing pool in the loft from last time...), but I don't think I could do that without a midwife. Thankfully I know the midwife that I will see during the course of the pregnancy and she is lovely. Am planning to see her for the first time at 8 weeks.


----------



## lintu

im tempted for a home birth this time but then im scared cos Alannah got stuck last time and I was 22hrs


----------



## Frustrated1

How far are you from your closest hospital? We are only 5-7 mins away, so could get there quickly if we needed to. Nowhere is far on Jersey! I am going to plan a home birth and if for any reason it doesn't feel right on the day I will go into hospital.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

It's so hard not to get your hopes up I guess. I've had two healthy pregnancies before so I shouldn't be worried I just its just nervous knowing so soon!

It's been a year of trying which doesn't help with the feeling of being desperate!! x


----------



## ocean_pearl

BBK - we'll have a 3 year gap which is what we wanted. My son will be in preschool by the time baby comes so I can give it lots of attention and my son will have his mornings full of fun and outings which I wouldn't have the energy for! We were lucky and got pregnant first time we dtd.

He's a very hyper child who doesn't stop ever, I reckon if he was easier I would've had the second quicker :D

How's everyone today? X


----------



## Abbiewilko

Hi ocean_pearl - I'm all good thank you, how are you feeling today? I was quite nauseated again this morning but some plain biscuits sorted that out! I was never sick this early on in my previous pregnancy :(

I've just got back from playgroup with my son and I'm back to thinking how am I going to cope!!!?? He's going through a 'phase' (really hope it's a phase anyway!!) where he is bundling other children or pulling at their faces. It's getting embarrassing. Not too sure how to deal with it so I just take him away from the child he's scratched or poked. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Ugh. I did what I *promised* I wouldn't do and did my last CB digital last night at exactly 5 weeks...and got 2-3 weeks again. So now I'm freaking myself out.

I busted the tests open (yes I really have gone insane) and compared the one from last night to the one from 5 days before and the test line has definitely gotten darker, but still...wish I'd gotten the stupid 3+ so I didn't have to worry. :-(

And my scan isn't for 2 weeks and a day.

Think I am still really traumatized from my loss.


----------



## emma33

Hi ladies, I'm cautiously here pregnancy no 8 potentially baby no 5, I have a 19 yr old a 18 yr old a 16 yr old n our littlest is 3 on Tuesday, I'm roughly due on January 5th, my last pregnancy ended in a mmc so booked in for a scan may 26th praying for a hb, I've took every test lol CB digital is currently flashing at 2-3 which was only saying 1-2 on Sunday so happy with that, have sore boobs horrible nausea and absolutely shattered even after sleep, oh I'm 37 and my OH is 41, xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Yey more lovely BFPs :hugs: welcome

Phoned the doctors this morning and they are going to pass my details onto the midwife so hope i get a call from them this week. Really didn't feel pregnant at all last night so tested again this morning and line is definitely darker so that's a relief. 

I am having such bad pregnany brain! Last weekend I saw some U.S. Flags in a shop window and said to DH "ooh it's that American holiday today, the 4th of July" and also ended up polishing our furniture with air fresher! (In my defense the can packaging was similar)

On and to the person who asked if I am French (sorry can't remember name) I'm not, I'm English, think I was trying to sound 'cultured' when I put fleur in my username haha :dohh:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome all the new ladies! 

I am feeling quite awful today! I'm absolutely exhausted! I keep waking up in the middle of the night to use the restroom, and then have an awful time falling asleep. And, I just don't feel right. I don't feel like I'm going to throw up, but I do feel sick. Like, before getting a cold sick. I didn't get any kind of sickness with DS, except from my prenatals (which took me too long to figure out!) so I don't know if this is how it's supposed to feel. 

Fit mamma, don't put too much into those tests! They're so inaccurate and cause so much more stress than they do anything else. You said the line was darker, and that's all that should matter. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## LockandKey

Hi all, I'm due Jan 4th with baby #3


----------



## blessedmomma

mushy- same going on here. exhausted during the day, wake up to pee at night and cant fall back to sleep.

lily- love your baby brain moments :rofl:

welcome new ladies!!!

afm- just got my second betas back. mondays were 278 and todays is 734. happy with them


----------



## Frustrated1

*Blessedmomma* that's amazing. A doubling time of about 34 hours. You must be so pleased.

Welcome all the newbies. I will update the front page with your details now.

Had a major dizzy spell when doing the weekly shop today. Probably didn't help that I hadn't eaten for five hours. Really felt like I was going to faint at the check out.


----------



## lintu

I'm about 30mins away from hospital. 

Iv had loads of cramps today with lots of wind :blush: I hope the cramps are just wind lol

Welcome to all the new mummies


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks frustrated, yes im pleased. cant wait til they do the u/s scan. 

eek take care! i have had some dizzy spells as well lately and think im starting to get that sick feeling when i dont eat


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur Ok girls. :) I've had a long day got my living room bein re plastered it's been nightmare tjere back to finish it tomoz then we're decorating 
my lines are getting darker . 
Makes me happy lol
where is everyone from I'm from wolverhampton I'm 27 and I will be finding out the sex i really hope it's a girl as I've got two boys but I've a feeling it's a boy Chinese predictor says boy it was right with my last two boys. It said girl for my last pregnancy but that wasn't Ment to . So I'm just hoping for a healthy baby really . 
My Boys are cj (craig junior) after his dad he's 3 he's he's a. feb 12 baby and Chad he's 1 he's a March 14 baby both mine were late cj was 11 days late and was 9lb 5 oz and Chad was 5 days late and 9lb 1oz x


----------



## Frustrated1

Hey *Donna*

I live in Jersey in the Channel Islands. I'm 35 and this will be my second child. I have a little boy, Joshua, who is nine months old. He was born 13 days late and weighed 8lbs 2.5oz. Our baby is nicknamed Peanut and we think it is a girl. We will not find out until the birth though :)


----------



## NDH

Fitmama don't worry about the digi, hard as it is. The conception indicator only clicks over to 3+ when hcg reaches 2001 and less than 2000 hcg is totally normal in the 5th week.

To whoever asked: yes freebirthing is not having a midwife present (usually, though some women will have a midwife - usually a lay midwife - and I even knew of one who had a GP present in more of a doula role; there with their experience is needed but totally letting the woman run the show.
And I'm only 5 mins from hospital.


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm Melissa, my hubs is Jason. We have 7 kids. Alyana is 16, Felicia is 15 Monday, Peyton is 7 but 8 next month, Jaxon is 5, Nathon is 4, Mason is 3, Sophia is 1. We live in U.S. In Kansas. He works in aviation and I'm a sahm who home schools the kids.

Thank you ndh I was wondering when the 3+ shows. I have one waiting but don't want to see 1-2 again. Have taken two and gotten that. I read also that they are not very reliable and stress a lot of women out


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hi, Donna. My name is Tabatha and I'm 27 and I'm pregnant with my second. My first is a boy and his name is Alexander, and he's only 6.5 months old. I live in north Orange county, but like a stones throw away from LA county. Technically, Fullerton, CA. I'm also hoping for a girl, I just always wanted a girl! I'm afraid I'm only going to get boys! Alexander was born 8 days late, weighing 9 lbs 2 oz. And he was good deal smaller than a lot of people thought he would be!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks for sharing girls :)
I'm so jealous of u all living in America . I'm from England and have always wanted to travel America - I have a dream to go to Newyork b4 die lol. . Wether that dream comes true with three kids is beyond me but I really hope to one day! X


----------



## BKKBabe

Well I'm annoyed... Went out for dinner with friends last night and my favorite jeans are already feeling snug.. :shrug: How come my butt already knows I'm pregnant?!?! :dohh:

I think my friend suspected something when I declined free Prosecco (who does that?!), then the wine, then the complimentary Limoncello... :blush: We said we'd tell them if they asked but they didn't.

Lilyfleur - lol no worries, I only asked if you were French because I'm french canadian :wink wink: 

I'm feeling good still. Tired for sure and I keep getting dizzy when I stand up but otherwise, no nausea yet. But I remember it starting around 6 weeks with my other 2. 

fitmama - never mind that test, I wouldn't think they'd be that accurate at detecting precise levels. Probably varies too wether your used FMU or wether you had more to drink... 

blessed - good news on the betas :happy dance:

Lockandkey -welcome! quite a few of us due on the 4th!

Emma - welcome!!!:flower:

To whoever said they were still more nervous this time even after two healthy pregnancies: same here. 

As for me, I'm Catherine, live in Bangkok Thailand but am from Canada originally. I have 2 children: Marilou, 6.5yo and Gabriel 4yo.


----------



## NDH

Oh I missed that we were doing introductions. I must have cross posted.

I am Natalie. I am 30 years old and am from Canada but have lived in Australia for 7 years (total not consecutive). My husband is also Canadian and we have two Aussie-born daughters; Saranna is 3 and Chloe turns 2 next month.


----------



## blessedmomma

mushy and donna i hope you get your girls!!!! <3

bkk i find it hilarious your butt already knows you're pregnant :rofl:

loving all the intros :)


----------



## donnarobinson

We really need a signature :) can anyone make them x


----------



## LillyFleur

I live in North Yorkshire and I'm 27, DH is 34 and its our first baby :cloud9: , I'm in between 3 hospitals all about 40 mins away so I'm already worrying incase it snows and we struggle to get to the hospital! 

We're team yellow, DH would like a boy and deep down I would love a little girl, but DH brother has 4 boys so I'm expecting a boy I think.


----------



## Frustrated1

Morning ladies, I've woken up to find that I am bleeding a small amount of old (very dark) looking blood. It was predominantly in my underwear with a bit more appearing on the toilet roll. Have left a message at my local clinic and am waiting for them to call me back. It's at time like this that I wish we were back in London. To make matters worse, I've got my mum staying with me and she doesn't know I'm pregnant. I really don't want to tell her, but am not sure how I'm going to be able to go to the hospital without her realising something is up as no doubt I'll be down there for hours.


----------



## NDH

Aah good luck frustrated. I hope its a false alarm and you manage to avoid telling your mom.before you're ready.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hope it's just a bit of spotting ands nothing more frustrated! Good luck today!


----------



## Abbiewilko

thinking of you frustrated1and keeping everything crossed all is ok x


Introduction from me, my name is Abbie ;) I'm 27, hubby 28 we've been together 9 years next month, married for 3 and have a 14 month old son.. and I'm from East Sussex. 

I told my mum today, couldn't hold it in much longer and said to her over lunch 'do you think I could cope with two?' to which she replied 'no' LOL! But she was really pleased and happy for us! Phew, I don't know why but I was worried about telling her but it's nice to know I will have someone else to talk to!


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, ladies. I had a scan this morning. At first all they could see was an empty gestational sac. However, after a while he managed to identify the yolk sac. Nothing else was visible, but I guess that's not surprising given I'm only 5+3. I have another scan next Wednesday when I'm 6+2 to see if there has been any development. I really wish my husband was here. He is away for another 10 days and it's horrible going through this on my own. I really can't face another round of IVF so soon after the last one. Such a depressing thought.


----------



## LockandKey

hope everything continues to progress well for you Frustrated.

I was just asking about a sparkly signature in another thread too as I thought we Jan girls could use one. I don't know how to make them, but I'll look around and see if I can manage to locate one. 

My first appointment isn't until the 27th, only 20 more days. Seems so far away, but I've finally managed to get a good exercise routine for myself. Seeing a personal trainer weekly until I deliver :flower:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

A little about myself - my name is Becca, I'm soon to be 27. I have been with my fiancée 6years and we have 2 children. My daughter who is 5 and my son is 4! There is 16 months between them!! 

We have been trying for baby number 3 for a little over a year and after finally getting an appt to help assist us we discover we are pregnant! Always the way!! 

I'm officially 'due on' tomorrow so I'm a little nervous even though clear blue says 1-2 weeks and ive done about 10 tests in total!! 

Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

praying for you frustrated !!! :hugs:


----------



## BKKBabe

Keeping everything crossed for you Frustrated... Brown spotting happens a lot. Let's stay positive. There will NOT be another round of IVF. Stick baby!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls i hope ur Ok 5 weeks today :) seems so long away to 12 week scan . 
No symptoms really Boobs felt slightly sore this morn bt probz cuz i was lying on the. As there Fine now weeing more and tired but that's about it I feel nausea on off bt nothing bad I hate the sickness bt sometimes it's good as u no ur pregnant then lol x

fingers crossed frustrated x


----------



## lintu

Hugs frustrated hope all a well xxx

Iv been getting pain/cramps last few days and started spitting last night :( waiting for scan today


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck at ur scan hun x


----------



## Abbiewilko

Me too Donna, happy 5 weeks :) 

Lintu Fingers crossed your scan is all ok xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck at your scan lintu. Hopefully they're able to see something! 

I had my first appointment yesterday and all that they could see was the gestational sac. But she measured that and said it was about the size of someone approx 5 weeks 1 day along. Which means I am spot on in figuring out my due date! 

Since she couldn't see anything on the scan she had me get my blood drawn to test my numbers. Why are the people that do that always so rude? 

I should be getting a call this morning sometime to tell me the results and schedule another appointment. I'm super nervous, because she didn't want to schedule an appointment unless my numbers were high enough.


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck hun let us no how things go x


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I'm jealous of all you people being 5 weeks ha ha. I'm 4 weeks today, today is officially the day my period was due! 

This is dragging already haha. 

As for the spotting girls, try not to worry. I bled throughout both my previous pregnancies and all was fine. Easier said then done though but try to relax!! 

My nipples are super sensitive and I have heartburn but other then that I seem to be okay, but at 4 weeks im shocked I have any symptoms!! X


----------



## donnarobinson

[*URL=https://www.auplod.com/i-oulpad54c51.html]https://www.auplod.com/u/oulpad54c51.png[/URL]


I've made a signature until we can get a proper one made . As I want one lol 
its not v good bt it'll do for me until we get one x


----------



## donnarobinson

*https://www.auplod.com/u/oulpad54c51.png* take the stars out x


----------



## donnarobinson

Midwife just rung me I've got my booking appointment on Wednesday at 12 :) exciting I think it's an early bird one my proper appointment will be at 8 weeks x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Arghh my toddler is being awful these last few days!! When I'm feeling rough and sick too! I just want to curl up and sleep but I was off to softplay early in the morning today. 

How are the other snowdrops?


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm good thanks :) not many symptoms here really I've just been reading back thru my March 14 group tho and my symptoms didn't hit until jist past 6 weeks so sure there coming x


----------



## LockandKey

Thanks for the siggy, I'm definitely going to use it.

I'm alright, though I feel nauseous every time I eat something, and my LO's are especially whiny today. I think DS is cutting molares


----------



## lintu

Well it was ectopic &#128546; They've removed it along with my tube


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Oh lintu, I'm so sorry for your news! Be thankful you got checked sooner rather then later as I know how dangerous that could have become for you!! I really hope you heal quickly and recover soon! X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

lintu said:


> Well it was ectopic &#128546; They've removed it along with my tube

I'm so sorry!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so sorry Hun x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Oh lintu, I am so sorry. :-( Sending you hugs.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Frustrated  hope all is well. I will keep everything crossed for you.

Since we are posting intros, my name is Farrah.  I will be 35 in 2 days and my DH is 44. We live in Vancouver, Canada. This is my second pregnancy (first baby was lost during my 14th week due to a rare and fatal genetic condition) so Im praying that I get to bring a healthy baby home this time.

So an update on my Clearblue Digital Weeks Estimator drama: yesterday at 5 w 2 d I got the bleeping 2-3 again and called my midwifes office, nearly in tears. The midwife was so so sweet  she told me those tests are by no means accurate and even if they were they cant be relied upon to date a pregnancy because of the wide range of hcG levels (just like you ladies told me!), but if I wanted to know how things were progressing then shed fax a requisition to the lab nearest to me so I could have my blood drawn. Got my first number yesterday evening, which was 4278  so I dont know why I didnt get 3+ on the test. Of course wouldnt you know it I did my last CB digital this morning and the 3+ finally popped up! :dohh: Im going for my second blood draw on Sunday so FX my numbers have gone up nicely.


----------



## Frustrated1

Oh *Lintu* I am so sorry to hear your news. I really hope you have a speedy physical recovery. My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Lintu- so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LockandKey

lintu, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Well I just announced on FB finally, and a part of me fears I just cursed myself as the last time I posted early, my pregnancy ended in a mc :(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Try not to think that way! I know it's so hard, but what will be, will be and is best to be happy in the moment then worried. 

And again, I know it's hard. I've spent half the day worrying because my doctor never caked me with blood results. By the time my husband got home I was almost hysterical. Then he said, that I definitely would have heard back with bad news.


----------



## NDH

So sorry Lintu :( it seems unusual that they would have gone straight to surgery and not tried methotrexate first at under 6 weeks. I wish you a speedy recovery and a rainbow baby soon after you're ready to try again :hugs:

Farrah glad your results via,e back so great. How strange you still weren't getting 3+ with those numbers. :shrug:

Mushy I hope you get your results soon. You're definitely right that you would have heard if it was bad news so assume the best :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Mushy I hope you get your results first thing Monday morning! 

Farrah my hcg from today was 1702 so I was gonna wait a few days and take my last one thinking surely it would show 3+. I feel it's such a waste of a test really. I know I'm pregnant and just waiting to take this stupid test. I may just take it and get it over with or find someone who wants it and give it to them.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls well I've got a clear blue being posted to me I'll do it when it comes it better be 3 + or ill cry lol. I had bad cramps last night I think it was wind tho and because I needed tje toilet lol still not getting a test line as dark as my Control line on my Internet. Cheapie which I'm worried about about but ino sosome of these cheap ones are rubbish I'm going to buy a different brand today x


----------



## minimoocow

Just popping back in and it's taken me ages to catch up with all the posts! Lovely getting to know you all!

Lintu - so sorry for your loss :hugs: Look after yourself.

So to introduce myself I am 34 (will be 35 when baby is born) and we have been TTC since December 2011. Some of the ladies in my original TTC group have now had their second baby so I'm playing catch up! Met my DH in 2000 and got married in 2004 so a baby is long overdue :happydance:

We conceived with the help of HCG injections and now I'm on progesterone suppositories. I was ok with the injections but hate these suppositories they seem to make me gassy and bloated with a dodgy stomach. Can't wait until baby takes over and I can come off them but at the minute they might be the only thing keeping me pregnant.

I thought once I was pregnant I might enjoy it but now I'm just worried about everything! Worried about mc, getting sick, baby being disabled. The list goes on. I told myself I would relax after 5 weeks as I've had 2 early MC and never got that far but now I'm nearly 6 weeks I'm still stressing! I have a scan next week so hopefully that will be ok but I'm sure after that I'll just worry about something else!


----------



## donnarobinson

Finally have a line as dark as control line on one test not quite as dark on another but I'm happynow lol x


----------



## NDH

Yay!

My lines aren't close to dark yet. My hcg is at the bottom of the range of normal so will take a while to get there...


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww they soon will be mine isn't quite as dark on the top one but is on the bottom one but that is the first one of those bottom ones I'vedone x
I've got bbelly cramps today :(
 



Attached Files:







20150509_105403.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lintu

it was because of the size and also I had free fluid in my abdomen which apparently meant it was close to rupture


----------



## lintu

Would like to wish you all a very happy and healty 9 mths :hugs: im off to enjoy my all inclusive bar on holiday in month xxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Have a lovely holiday hun I hope u recover quickly x x lots of love


----------



## Smudge101

Hi all.

I'm due Jan 3rd with my 2nd


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I go docs on Monday to let them know about my pregnancy and then I guess I will get a scan done a few weeks after that as ive had problems this past year! I'm still very nervous about everything ha ha. 

Doing another clear blue test tomorrow and hopefully the weeks have gone up as it will be a week since I found out I was pregnant!! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome :) c


----------



## Abbiewilko

Let us know how it goes bubble! 

Got lower backache today and very tired! How's everyone else feeling xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had back ache last two days as well and on off cramps I'm tired also and have lost my appetite x


----------



## LillyFleur

I've still not got any symptoms really...Slight backache a few days ago and that's about it.

When does MS typically start? My Mum had HG all through her pregnancy so I'm so worried I'll end up with that. Any ladies here had HG with pervious pregnancies? When did it start for you?

Bought some books for baby today, was thinking of annoucing our pregnancy by giving our parents a 'Grandparent kit' with books etc and with a little note from baby saying I'll be here in January so you best get practicing :)


----------



## Mrs.Knight

Hey :) I'm 3-4 weeks...not entirely sure because I have pcos and my periods are EXTREMELY irregular! Anyone know how they will determine my due date? I know it will be in January because my last period was early April.


----------



## donnarobinson

I had hg in my last pregnancy I lost a stone and half was so horrible it didn't kick in til 6/7 ish weeks x really hope I don't get it this time x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Mrs.Knight said:


> Hey :) I'm 3-4 weeks...not entirely sure because I have pcos and my periods are EXTREMELY irregular! Anyone know how they will determine my due date? I know it will be in January because my last period was early April.

With me, since I haven't had a period in over a year due to pregnancy and breast feeding, they had me come in for a scan to rule out being super pregnant and not knowing it. But, the scan only showed a sac that the doctor then measured and puts the size of that to be around 5 weeks. Then she had me give blood to have tested. I was supposed to be called with results, but I haven't gotten those yet. 

I took a pregnancy test today, and yay still pregnant! Haha I don't know why I'm so worried.


----------



## Frustrated1

*MrsKnight* if you are in the UK then I don't think your due date would be calculated / confirmed until your 12 week dating scan. Not sure how they do it in the US or elsewhere. 

I have been absolutely shattered these last few days. Have a dizzy spell whenever I have to go grocery shopping. My husband is away and I have family staying who don't know I'm pregnant so I feel run ragged between trying to shop, cook and entertain them whilst also looking after my 9 month old. So much for trying to take things easy to recover from IVF and my recent bout of bleeding. I've had a bit more today, but not as much. Four more days to go until my scan to see if the pregnancy is viable. So nerve wracking. Just trying not to think about it too much. Really wish my hubbie was here with me :(


----------



## BKKBabe

lintu said:


> Well it was ectopic &#128546; They've removed it along with my tube

I'm so so sorry Lintu :nope: How heartbreaking... Are you recuperating ok physically?


----------



## BKKBabe

Lilyfleur - hoping you don't have HG... It sounds like it's really miserable. Usually, I would start getting nauseous around 6 weeks. I've never had it really bad though, just waves of it and I just needed to eat something quickly and it would pass.

Still haven't had any yet... No big symptoms other than being tired, having the runs (which I didn't get with other 2 pregnancies!), some dizziness and I've had untypical low appetite. 

Anyone else here had funny food issues with pregnancies? I never had strong aversions but my husband would get exasperated with me because I never feel like eating anything but junk food... :dohh: 

Have my first appointment on the 26th.

ocean - I hear you with other kids acting up... my son's sleeping and anxiety issues have resurfaced with a vengeance in the last month so means sleepless nights and tantrum galore. Hang in there! :hugs:

frustrated - oh wow... don't overdo it sweetie! Order pizza for your guests, no ever objects to pizza delivery :wink wink: Joking aside though, must be really hard to have all these people around and have your mind so caught up with other things. I'm glad the bleeding has diminished. No doubt it's worrisome, but I'm sure everything will work out :hugs:

Welcome Mrsknight! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

lintu- enjoy and hope for a speedy recovery :hugs:

lilly- my morning sickness usually starts around 6 weeks. i have had hg before and it started around the same time. of course every pregnancy is different.

bkk- i love fast food when pregnant. worst time for it i know! middle to end i loooove to eat crushed ice.

welcome new ladies!!

my ms is setting in early. i have actually been nauseous off and on since ovulation, which was weird. since i found out i am preggers its been about twice a day. today it just kept coming. i think this may be a rough one :(


----------



## Ooh_lala

Joining you ladies :)

Based on Lmp I'm due 01/16 but we'll know for sure June 1st at our ultrasound.

My symptoms are hunger, diarrhea, super tired like napping during the day which I never do, an occasional nausea if I don't eat or I'll eat an halfway through feel queasy and not hungry anymore.


----------



## Casey3

Hi! Can I join you ladies? 

I got my bfp this morning! Well I got a faint one yesterday and didn't believe it lol but today it was def positive! Based on lmp that makes me due January 16! Hoping for a sticky bean. 

Congrats everyone :)


----------



## blessedmomma

aww welcome ladies!


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome new girls! :) Hope ur all well. . 
My kids have decided 6am is wake up time again they was sleeping til 7/7 30 x cheeky monkeys x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Ooh_lala said:


> Joining you ladies :)
> 
> Based on Lmp I'm due 01/16 but we'll know for sure June 1st at our ultrasound.
> 
> My symptoms are hunger, diarrhea, super tired like napping during the day which I never do, an occasional nausea if I don't eat or I'll eat an halfway through feel queasy and not hungry anymore.

I had no idea diarrhea was a symptom! I thought something was wrong with me! Way gross, but I'll take that over constipation! 

Either way welcome to you and the other new ladies! 

I've been getting really swollen ankles already, like is really bad by the end of the night. I haven't done anything different I drink way more water than I did before (I've been aiming for a gallon or more per day) and the weather is cooler. Is this normal this early? I barely got this even at the end with my last.


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies can I join got my bfp a few days 
Back a huuuuugggggeeee shock to say going by my
Lmp I'm due 11/1/16 the only symptoms I have is 
A complete loss of appetite and tiredness but all in all
Feel pretty good this time round ds will be 2 in 2 weeks !!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome hun :) our front page needs updating ! X


----------



## happybun

Hi ladies. Do you mind if I join you? I got my BFP two days ago, after trying since December. This will be our first baby and we are sooo excited! :happydance: - although still can't quite believe it. Due date is around 10th January I think...

I've been having light spotting, but spoken to Dr on Friday and she has said this is fairly normal. Have an appt on Tuesday to make sure though.

Aside from that, just feeling super hungry and fairly tired. Mainly just very happy!! Look forward to sharing this journey with you all  x


----------



## ocean_pearl

So sorry lintu enjoy your holiday :)

Welcome new snowdrops. I haven't even told my parents yet, going to announce soon. Facebook and friends will definitely be after the 12 weeks scan, no sooner.

I'm really wondering how this pregnancy will differ from my first. I just want to skip this tri as it's all tiredness and sickness! At least by summer we'll have cute bumps and be able to wear dresses and hopefully feel better :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoe are well all
I stil don't have many symptoms but ino I didn't with my last pregnancy at this stage.
My Boobs don't hurt tho which I'm a bit worried about 
I have lost my appetite a bit 
few headaches and cramps on off which ino are normal
just hope everything is ok x


----------



## Chelle26

Yes the diarreah neither did I know this was a symptom !!!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome ladies. The front page should now be up to date. Do let me know if I have missed anyone.

*Minimoo* I also have a very swollen tummy from progesterone supplements. I already look about three months pregnant. Last time round I had to switch to maternity jeans at 8 weeks due to the swelling. Need to head back to the US to get some more decent ones! The choice you guys have over there is so much better!

AFM, I'm shattered tired again today. I had to have a lie down when my little boy had his morning nap. Unfortunately he only slept for 90 mins, which wasn't half long enough for me. Am off to bed now to try to catch up.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Got my beta results this afternoon, I think they are good, anyone care to weigh in?

Thursday at 12:40 PM they were at 4278.

Today (Sunday) at 8:50 AM they were 9727, not quite 72 hours later.


----------



## NDH

That seems like a fine increase Farrah. 72 hours is acceptable normal doubling time anyway, and it does slow down after 1200 and 6000.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi new ladies!!! 

my next draw is tomorrow and im hoping for numbers over 5000. it might not be very likely, but im really hoping. when they get over 5000 i get a scan.

happy mothers day to all who are celebrating today :) i took my last digi as a present to myself and got a 3+. pleased with that since im just 5 weeks today.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks Natalie. O:) That's what I've read as well, which is:

"for levels below 1,200mIU/ml in early pregnancy the hCG doubles every 48-72 hours and it should increase normally by at least 60% every 2 days, for levels between 1,200 and 6,000 mIU/ml he hCG takes 72-96 hours to increase and double, and for levels above 6,000mIU/ml the hCG will take over four or more days to double and increase."

Hope you and all the other moms on the board are having a nice Mother's Day. :flower:

blessedmomma congrats on the 3+! I didn't get my 3+ until the morning *after* my blood hcg level measured at 4278, so you very well could be over 5000 already.


----------



## blessedmomma

Thanks Hun. My level on Friday was 1702. I almost didn't take the test today since you got a 2-3 even with them so high! I think that's just crazy. I went ahead and took it as part of my moms day celebration. I decided it would be fun to use it even if it was 2-3. After reading what you ladies had said about it slowing down after 1200 I'm not sure mine will quite make it to 5000 but I hope! It will be exactly 72 hours between draws


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I'll keep my FX for you bm!

Maybe my pee is just too diluted, LOL. With my last pregnancy and with this one I have to pee constantly...when I got the 2-3 I had only held it for 2 hours before testing. (Don't think using FMU makes a difference when I get up at least every 2 hours to pee). When I got the 3+ I had held it for 3 hours, and there was no way I was torturing myself for any longer than that!


----------



## BKKBabe

Welcome Oh-Lala, Chelle and Happybun! :flower:

happybun - we had been trying since December too! I was just about to give up and was convinced AF was on her way. This is my 3rd though. And funny enough, it took 5 cycles with my first too. Then 1 cycle and now 5 cycles.. :shrug:

Frustrated - I think you being so tired is an excellent sign!!! This little bean has to be growing :thumbup:

re diarrhea - I've been having that pretty badly since the beginning too. I came back from a trip a few days before my BFP and I thought I had possibly eaten something bad on the plane. Still going. 

I feel really different from my other 2 pregnancies though. The fatigue is definitely there but all this feeling dizzy and weak stuff is new. I feel like my pressure must be really low. 

Anyone else here vegetarian? I wonder if I'll have to start eating meat again . I wasn't vegetarian when I had the other two.

I was SO wanting to tell my mom when I was on the phone with her yesterday but I held back... Now I'm meeting with all my doula girlfriends on Wednesday night for dinner. One of them knows but not the others. I wanted to wait until the 12 week scan to tell them because they have pretty strong feelings about it but they're also my support group...:shrug:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls morning :) I'm sure mykids no iI'm extra tired and bk to waking early . I've got such a sore throat cough and my chest hurts to . I'm waiting for my clear blue to arrive in the post hope it doesn't take to long and hope I get a 3+ on it I won't he happy if I don't I'm 5+3 today so hopefully I should x I've got midwife in two days :) x


----------



## NDH

BKK I'm not vegetarian but I have lots of friends who have been vegetarian - and even vegan - throughout pregnancy and had no problems. I do know others who have decided to be omniverous during pregnancy as well though.


----------



## shivangi1210

Hi Ladies,

Count me in :flower:
Due 16th Jan.
Going to visit gyne tomorrow.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome! 

My face feels like I'm 13 years old, it's so oily! One symptom from my last pregnancy that sick around so far was smelling like a 13 year old going through puberty, and now I'm all oily, which hopefully doesn't lead to a bunch of acne. But probably will!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had a few spots come . I hate the first Trimester everything is a constant worry lol. Just want everything to be Ok and hope I get some symptoms soon as k still have none really x


----------



## Abbiewilko

Anyone else craving junk food? It's all I want to eat :(


----------



## Smudge101

Evening ladies.

At 6 weeks, like clockwork my MS showed up. Totally different so far that with my DD though. With her I was sick a lot but I felt fine. 

This time I'm exhausted, feel sick all the time bit I'm not actually sick. Think I'd rather be though :(.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi ladies can I join :hi: Had a scan today following some bleeding and all was ok. She said I was around 6 weeks so Im now due January instead of December!


----------



## Lucy3

Hi everyone! I'm due Jan 4 (looks like it's a busy day!) 
Hope everyone is feeling ok. Here's to a fun 9 months ahead together! xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi new ladies! welcome :)

so tired today and very very sick. felt all dizzy and lightheaded after my blood draw while driving home :(


----------



## LockandKey

how is everyone feeling? I'm just feeling like total crap :( lots of nausea, lots of fatigue, acne, cramping, and sore boobs. They are all good signs and I am glad to have that reassurance, but I'm definitely looking forward to eating again without feeling like I'm going to throw it all up


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am always absolutely exhausted but no sickness just yet. I was feeling nauseous a lot last week but not too bad now. I'm also very achy!


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies and welcome to the newbies!

I'm feeling ok . . . which I'm stressing over! I don't feel great but I thought MS was starting at the end of last week when I got up I felt so gassy and starving hungry and a bit nauseous until I ate (repeat pattern throughout the day!)

Anyway that stopped on Sunday although it could be just because my body was adjusting to the progesterone suppositories. I mean I feel lightheaded when I get up now. I also have a super human sense of smell and taste to the point I think I could be employed to sniff out drugs at the airport security! 

And my boobs are huge and super veiny with a few spots and my hair is greasy although not so much this week but I have stopped using conditioner as it doesn't seem to need it. I had a major panic when I felt my boobs and they seem to not be as firm as they were. Realised today (2 days later) they feel firm when I feel them with the hand from the same side of the body and not so much if I swap sides (doh!)

So in summary I think I have lots of symptoms, am still testing pregnant but am worrying in case there is no baby in there. I definitely don't want MS so will be very happy if it passes me by but I would like this constant worry to stop - any ideas on that one?!


----------



## happybun

Hi BKKbabe I'm also a veggie. Have been for most of my life, so would be too much of a change to eat meat or fish now! I don't think it should be a problem, just need to make sure we're getting all the recommended nutrition. My friend whose a vegan has a very healthy five month old now . Let me know how you get on! x


----------



## Frustrated1

*Mini* I had zero morning sickness with my son, so I wouldn't worry about it. I was concerned about it last time but after a bit of research realised that quite a large percentage of woman don't get it at all. I am hoping to be in that camp again.

I'm not feeling quite so tired today, although the bleeding it back. It is a mix of brown blood and a little bit of brighter red blood. There is nothing that I can do ahead of the scan that is already booked in for Wednesday am. At least then I should know one way or the other what is going on. I just wish my OH was here with me :cry:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome new ladies! 

I am suffering from heartburn. Constant, never ending heartburn. The bummer about this, is its just going to get worse! 

I finally got a call back from my doctor and my hcg as of last thursday was just over 2,000. Which she said is right where it should be and I'll just see her at my next appointment in June!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Oh and mini, I also had no morning sickness with my last. I'm hoping for the same with this as well!


----------



## TTCBean

I had zero morning sickness with my son, this time around I am feeling nauseous it seems like constantly!!! :( Thankfully no actual throwing up!


----------



## Chelle26

I only had the sick feeling but that lasted a good 5 months with Ds 
This one no sickness as yet !!! Fx


----------



## Abbiewilko

Oh Frustrated, must be hard without your OH around :( does anyone else know who you could take along with you x


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur Ok. Still no symtom here really. Tiredness weeing a lot and headaches that's it . So got midwife tomoz feels more really when u have your notes doesn't it not sure when theyl take my due date from as I bled twice my coil fell out out and out and bled then it stopped and I bled again . I think it was the second bleed was my period and that's where I've got my dates from but think I may be a few days ahead x


----------



## Frustrated1

Abbiewilko said:


> Oh Frustrated, must be hard without your OH around :( does anyone else know who you could take along with you x

No, no one else knows. I am really bleeding quite a lot this morning so I think it's all over for me this time. Tomorrow will tell for sure. I don't think there is any point going in today as if I have already miscarried there is nothing they can do and I'm already on lots of progesterone support (my levels were high).


----------



## NDH

I have my first scan booked 1:50pm on the 18th. I'm so so nervous about it as I have gotten bad news at my first scan with my most recent pregnancies (2/3 of them, the third ended before a scan) and I had such low hcg last week I'm worried about another bad news scan. If there's a sac measuring 6+ weeks I'll be relieved enough to tell my parents; if there's a sac measuring less than 6 weeks I'll wait for a follow up scan in a week to say anything. If it looks good, then I'll try to get another scan before June 15 which would have been my due date so I can announce that day.


----------



## SakuraRayne

Hey guys! I'm due January the 12th my hubby's and I first child got bloods on Friday to confirm I conceived with the help of clomid, my second round. super excited :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and congratulations! :D


----------



## Abbiewilko

Frustrated1 said:


> Abbiewilko said:
> 
> 
> Oh Frustrated, must be hard without your OH around :( does anyone else know who you could take along with you x
> 
> No, no one else knows. I am really bleeding quite a lot this morning so I think it's all over for me this time. Tomorrow will tell for sure. I don't think there is any point going in today as if I have already miscarried there is nothing they can do and I'm already on lots of progesterone support (my levels were high).Click to expand...

Please don't give up hope, go and get checked today otherwise you will have a dreaded wait until tomorrow, at least you would know today. Don't hold it off :( Maybe tell a friend or family member just so they can give you a hug.

Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Isismoon

count me in :happydance:

4th baby due 13th Jan. I have a son who will be 21 in June, a daughter who will be 18 in October and a son who will be 2 in June (and I am still only 21 myself!) 

Feeling a bit sick, upset stomach and tired. also crampy and paranoid something will go wrong


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Isismoon, congratulations! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Got my 3+ on digital today x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy3ds

Can I join you??
I am due 2nd Jan according to lmp, I had an early scan today which dated me at 6 weeks (should be 6+3) and we saw the hb, I am now on cyclogest, is anyone else on them??? xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations hun and welcome x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and Congratulations! :)


----------



## DannaD

Hello! I think I'm ready to post although it's still very early. 

I'm 3+6 today, with beautiful darkening lines :happydance:
I'll be due January 20th with 1st baby for us both!

I'm french-canadian, so please excuse some silly grammar mistakes! 

I've been TTC since August 2014, but I have PCOS and wasn't ovulating. This pregnancy is the result of Femara and second IUI.

So happy to join you ladies!


----------



## NDH

Welcome Danna and congratulations :). There is another french-canadian in the group too, BKK. I'm Canadian as well but my French is shocking ;)


----------



## Frustrated1

mummy3ds said:


> Can I join you??
> I am due 2nd Jan according to lmp, I had an early scan today which dated me at 6 weeks (should be 6+3) and we saw the hb, I am now on cyclogest, is anyone else on them??? xx

Welcome mummy3ds. I'm on Cyclogest too. How are you getting on with it? Is it your first time using it?


----------



## NDH

How are you getting on now with the bleeding Frustrated?


----------



## Frustrated1

NDH said:


> How are you getting on now with the bleeding Frustrated?

It was on and off over the weekend, but then stopped by Sunday. However, this morning I had quite bad cramps and loads of red blood (I completely covered three separate loads of tissue one after the other). It's reverted to dark brown now and just coming out in the Crinone deposits (progesterone gel) that are coming out. They usually come out a peachy colour but are now a dark browny red. I just want to get tomorrow's scan out of the way now. Have asked OH to come home a day early if the worst is confirmed tomorrow (which is perfectly feasible is far as I'm concerned as he will just need to rejig some things to a telecon rather than face to face meeting). He is thinking about it...


----------



## mummy3ds

Frustrated1 said:


> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you??
> I am due 2nd Jan according to lmp, I had an early scan today which dated me at 6 weeks (should be 6+3) and we saw the hb, I am now on cyclogest, is anyone else on them??? xx
> 
> Welcome mummy3ds. I'm on Cyclogest too. How are you getting on with it? Is it your first time using it?Click to expand...

I am waiting to collect the prescription for it, they would only give it to me once I had a confirm hb. This is the 1st time I have used it, how are you getting on with it??? xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Welcome new ladies! Can't believe we're moving towards end of January due dates already. Before we know it there will be a February group. :)

Frustrated, I hope everything is OK and you get answers soon. Also hope your DH is able to get home ASAP.

I decided to go with a midwife this time since my doctor is on mat leave and I think it was a great decision. The doctor's office never called with results unless it was bad news (and wouldn't give results over the phone) but the widwife called to tell me my hcg levels are great and she's very happy with them. After my loss I need and definitely appreciate the extra hand holding.


----------



## mummy3ds

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Welcome new ladies! Can't believe we're moving towards end of January due dates already. Before we know it there will be a February group. :)
> 
> Frustrated, I hope everything is OK and you get answers soon. Also hope your DH is able to get home ASAP.
> 
> I decided to go with a midwife this time since my doctor is on mat leave and I think it was a great decision. The doctor's office never called with results unless it was bad news (and wouldn't give results over the phone) but the widwife called to tell me my hcg levels are great and she's very happy with them. After my loss I need and definitely appreciate the extra hand holding.

That is great news, I do think sometimes we need that extra bit of care, my mw is brilliant she was one of the 1st people I told I was pg again and when her phone rang she knew it was me as had stored my number. And today she came down to EPAU to check I was ok as she knew I had my scan  xx


----------



## DannaD

Thanks for the welcome ladies! Another french-cabadian, that's not often I meet them online : )

I haven't even called my doctor yet, I'm waiting for the day of "AF", thursday. The week sure is going slowly. I haven't though of having a midwife, it's not very common here, although it sounds lovely!

Frustrated, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'm keeping you in my thoughs.


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies

I'm on cyclogest too. My first time and I'm not the biggest fan but if it gets me a baby I'll happily continue.

Frustrated I hope everything is ok with you. I didn't think you could miscarry if your levels were high so I have my fingers crossed for you that something else is causing the bleeding. Are you continuing with the cyclogest still?

Mini x


----------



## mummy3ds

minimoocow said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I'm on cyclogest too. My first time and I'm not the biggest fan but if it gets me a baby I'll happily continue.
> 
> Frustrated I hope everything is ok with you. I didn't think you could miscarry if your levels were high so I have my fingers crossed for you that something else is causing the bleeding. Are you continuing with the cyclogest still?
> 
> Mini x

How are you finding it mini?? Have you been on it long?? X


----------



## minimoocow

I was given a prescription for 30. Now got 18 left. Been counting down but been sent a repeat prescription so no idea how long ill be on them -not happy!

I find them ok but I don't use tampons (never got on with them) so dont liking putting them in. I don't like the mess the create. It makes me feel a bit dirty lol!

I had a dodgy stomach and really bad gas a few days in but that seems to have calmed down.

So overall no real problems just find them a bit yuk but I will be glad when I can stop.

How's everyone else find them?


----------



## blessedmomma

frustrated- i hope everything turns out ok. bleeding can bring such worry :(

ndh- hope you see a healthy happy little one on monday :)

donna- yay for 3+!!

welcome new ladies!

afm- my 5+1 beta came back as 5685 so since its over 5000 i will be having a sonogram on friday at 10:15. i wlll only be 5+5 so i am not sure i will see baby but i hope so


----------



## blessedmomma

there is a girl on here that is gonna make us a signature that will have an original, ones for different genders and one for anyone who wants to not find out the gender til their baby is born. i'll post it on here when she gets done so everyone can decide what they think. :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Mini* / *Mummy3DS*, I've been taking cyclogest twice a day since 12 April. I also used it for the first three months with my last pregnancy. I also use Crinone gel, which is a progesterone gel. Belts and braces approach. Cyclogest can be used vaginally and rectally. I found it really messy to use vaginally and didn't like the mess that it constantly made, so I use it rectally. It's much cleaner and gets cleared out naturally... It can also irritate the cervix and cause bleeding for some woman if used vaginally. The wax like bullets are very small and quite easy to insert. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome new ladies! Blessed, that sounds awesome, I can't wait to see them! 

Frustrated my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome to all the new ladies. I've tried to update the front page to capture all of the new details, but am a bit distracted so may have made a mistake or two. Let me know if I've got anyones details wrong.


----------



## NDH

Congrats Heather! I'm happy to see you in a due date group with me again - I hope we both get our rainbows :hugs:


----------



## SakuraRayne

hey guys im just wondering wen i got my bloods i would have only been 4 weeks they were at 260 is that a good number, im really debating whether or not to go get my bloods drawn again to see if there doubling... its my first soo im prob worrying way to much haha


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## BKKBabe

Wow, really can't miss a day around here, I'm so behind!!!

DanaD - Je suis de Montréal!!! :happydance: I'm currently living in Bangkok though. So excited to have another French Canadian in here. :hugs: We're such awesome people. :rofl:

Frustrated - Oh I'm so sorry things aren't looking good right now, hun. And your OH not being there just makes it this much more difficult. Please try and get someone to come with you. And in any event, please know we are there with you whole heartedly from a distance. I still will keep my fingers crossed that things will work out.

NDH - How are things with you?

Welcome to all the new mama's!!! 

Heather - sending you lots of positive energies for this pregnancy to go smoothly and for your heart to be at peace. I'm sure everything will go well. :hugs:

happybun - Yay! Another veggie :) To be precise, I'm a ''flexitarian'' but I find the term completely ridiculous and no one ones what that means. So I do eat seafood and will have the occasional taste of a dish with meat but I would my diet is about 98% vegetarian. I've had my irons levels checked about 9 months into this diet and they were the same as before I became vegetarian so I'M assuming I should be ok to go through this pregnancy this way.

As for symptoms, I'm tired, I feel crazy dizzy every time I stand up and my nipples have started being sore. Still no nausea which I expected this week but we'll see! 

It's crazy, I'm at 6+2 weeks and I still feel like it's not quite real. I had to tell two of my (doula) clients about my pregnancy and it almost felt silly.:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

bkk i get crazy dizzy when i stand up too. i have had dizziness in pregnancy occasionally, but this is much worse. except i also feel very nauseous when i stand up too. nips are very sore also, but im still nursing and had this problem last time i was pregnant and nursing as well. aaand im ridiculous with exhaustion. my exhaustion usually doesnt start til the end.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Tonight I've gotten slight nausea. I had to stop eating, it was getting difficult to continue. My right nipple is starting to get sore, which sucks as that's my super breast for nursing! By the end of the night it's tough. 

My MIL said she's getting girl vibes, and she's usually right about these things. She was right about ds, and my nephew. Hopefully she's right!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I'm sure my youngest senses I'm pregnant and is waking up early to p me of lol x midwife ttoday x


----------



## Frustrated1

Morning ladies,

Lots more blood here last night and this morning, so I think my scan is now just a formality. Is there anyone who would be willing to take over updating the front page of the group? It's probably not appropriate for me to continue to do it if I'm no longer expecting. Thanks in advance. 

:cry:


----------



## ocean_pearl

So sorry to hear this frustrated :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry Frustrated :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

So sorry hun. Lots of hugs . X


----------



## NDH

I'm so sorry Frustrated :( its so unfair :(
I'd offer to take over but I'm not getting too invested just yet in case I get bad news too due to circumstances.




I have just purchased this today though. https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/225905625/soften-open-release-a-coloring-book-of if this pregnancy is successful I know its going to be a very anxious one so when I saw this listing I knew it would be a perfect way to calm my anxious thoughts and focus on the positive. And by the end of my pregnancy I'll have some beautiful affirmations to hang in my birth space :)


----------



## DannaD

blessedmomma said:


> there is a girl on here that is gonna make us a signature that will have an original, ones for different genders and one for anyone who wants to not find out the gender til their baby is born. i'll post it on here when she gets done so everyone can decide what they think. :)

 Awesome! That's very nice of her!

Who's finding out the sex? I sure am! I can't wait to know already... XD


@BKKBabe: je suis de montréal aussi! C'est vrai on est awesome xD
Are you abroad for work?

@Frustrated: I'm so sorry, I hope you'll be alright. How though this must be, after fertility treatments too. I'm still hoping for you.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had the midwife all booked on had bloods done and got my notes back in two weeks x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Frustrated1 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Lots more blood here last night and this morning, so I think my scan is now just a formality. Is there anyone who would be willing to take over updating the front page of the group? It's probably not appropriate for me to continue to do it if I'm no longer expecting. Thanks in advance.
> 
> :cry:

I'm so sorry! My fingers are still crossed for you! 

I would take over the thread, but only if no one else offers. Let me know.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I stayed team yellow last time and although I loved the suspense, but this time I would like to find out so we can plan a bit more. :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I'm so sorry frustrated. Thinking of you today. :hugs:

Usually I ride my bike part of the way to work but I drove today as I keep getting waves of nausea. :sick:

DH texted me yesterday to see if I wanted anything from Costco...I asked him to get me some Oxyclean. A couple of minutes later my phone rang. DH: "I'm pretty sure you're not supposed to take Oxycontin when you're pregnant, and wouldn't you need a prescription anyway?" Had to explain to him I was looking for the stain remover, not the painkiller. :haha: Men.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'llbe finding out ggender to :) can't wait seems so longawayx


----------



## Chelle26

I'm sorry frustrated big hugs to you &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Chelle26

I will be finding out possibly !!!! If they can tell but I think the whole element of suprise may be nice too !!!!


----------



## LillyFleur

So sorry to hear that Frustrated :hugs:

Still no symptoms over here! Starting to get a bit worried...Feel like peeing on my one remaining test but don't want to get into THAT habit. Just glad I don't feel nauseated to be honest, long may that continue.


----------



## Noodlegal

Hello ladies! May I join the club? Got my first bfp last Tuesday after only two cycles trying! This is our first and we are beyond excited.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Noodlegal :) Congratulations!


----------



## Frustrated1

Frustrated1 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Lots more blood here last night and this morning, so I think my scan is now just a formality. Is there anyone who would be willing to take over updating the front page of the group? It's probably not appropriate for me to continue to do it if I'm no longer expecting. Thanks in advance.
> 
> :cry:

Well to my absolute amazement, there was a tiny flickering heartbeat visible this morning. The consultant said that I've had a threatened miscarriage and that we will effectively just have to wait and see whether it becomes an actual one. I'm already on a lot of progesterone supplements so there is nothing else they can do. I'm due to have a scan in two week's time if the bleeding stops or sooner if it gets worse. At the moment it has ceased, but it tends to get worse at nighttime and first thing in the morning so we will see. I've been told to rest as much as possible, although with my husband away and a nine month old baby that is easier said than done.


----------



## OperationBbyO

They moved my due date to 1/2 so I guess I'll come hang out with you guys! 

I'm still hoping baby decides to come in December while DH is off from work!


----------



## LillyFleur

Frustrated1 said:


> Frustrated1 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> Lots more blood here last night and this morning, so I think my scan is now just a formality. Is there anyone who would be willing to take over updating the front page of the group? It's probably not appropriate for me to continue to do it if I'm no longer expecting. Thanks in advance.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Well to my absolute amazement, there was a tiny flickering heartbeat visible this morning. The consultant said that I've had a threatened miscarriage and that we will effectively just have to wait and see whether it becomes an actual one. I'm already on a lot of progesterone supplements so there is nothing else they can do. I'm due to have a scan in two week's time if the bleeding stops or sooner if it gets worse. At the moment it has ceased, but it tends to get worse at nighttime and first thing in the morning so we will see. I've been told to rest as much as possible, although with my husband away and a nine month old baby that is easier said than done.Click to expand...

Hang in there little one!! We're all rooting for you! 


Welcome Noodles & OperationBbyO :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi OperationBbyO! Congratulations :)

So happy Frustrated1! Got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, all. I'm feeling emotional drained and am shattered tired from the lack of sleep and general worry :cry:. My husband is coming home a bit early now so should be home by mid-afternoon Friday. No doubt things will be a bit easier once he gets home.


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome new ladies!!

frustrated- im soo happy for you! try to rest as much as possible with a 9 month old!


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, *Blessed*. All plans for the next 6-7 weeks are effectively being scrapped. We were meant to be flying to London on Monday, but I think we will just stay put and not risk the flight even though my IVF clinic is in London.


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome and congratulations Noodlegal and Operation BbyO. I've added you to the front page.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## blessedmomma

so glad he is coming home!!!!you definitely need the help right now :hugs:

i know its easier said than done, but try your hardest not to worry. when you get stressed out there is a stress hormone thats raised. its called cortisol. when cortisol increases it fights for the same receptors that progesterone uses. so it wont matter how much progesterone they are pumping into you, if its not taken up in your receptors and distributed to your body, its useless. it really is best to not be overcome by stress. im praying for you! sit back and visualize the baby snuggled in and growing inside you with their little heart flickering away. anytime you start to worry or stress, take a minute to relax and think of that.


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, *Blessed*. Am trying. I'm not generally someone who gets stressed under pressure, but today was tough. I held it all together pretty well until I actually had the scan. It would help if I could go and have a bath to relax, but that's one of the many things I'm not allowed to do!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

frustrated- you are doing fab mama!! just hang in there. i imagine when your DH comes home it will take a whole lotta pressure off you :hugs:

forgot to say that yes we will be finding out gender. in fact we will know very, very soon. should be in june or early july. when i go in for my 12 week sonogram they will take blood and run a test called verifi and it will tell me the gender. had it with my last baby. very excited about it :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Heather.1987 said:


> Oh and for the front page, im due the 24th!

All done :)


----------



## donnarobinson

So glad u saw a heartbeat frustrated :) 
x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Abbiewilko

So pleased to hear you saw a little heartbeat frustrated, that's such good news. Will your baby not allow you to bath if you put them in a play seat or something in the bathroom with you? Fingers crossed the bleeding slows down for you. 

Maybe now is the time to tell another family member or friend so you have the help when OH is not around? Xx


----------



## minimoocow

Frustrated - so pleased for you. Can you get anyone to look after your lo for a few hours until Friday? You could just say you feel unwell, don't have to tell them the whole story if you don't feel up to sharing.

Hello and welcome to the newbies!


----------



## NDH

Welcome newcomers :flower:

Frustrated that is wonderful news! Did they identify a cause for the bleeding? An SCH or something? I had a threatened miscarriage with my second at 14 weeks that was eventyally identified as an scH. I know how hard it is to rest with a baby under 1 who just wants to be ob the go and doesn't realise why mama just wants to lay on the couch. We did a lot of reading together and I would lounge on the floor while she played on and around me. 

Colouring is something most people find very relaxing (I posted about a colouring book I bought to. Help my anxiety yesterday), and maybe.it would be worth listening to some hypnobirthijg cds or something? Well probably more generic relaxation cds than hypnobirthing, but something like that.

Heather why can't you have baths? It takes pretty hot bath water to raise your core temperature high enough to pose a risk to the baby. Even hot tubs aren't banned to pregnant women just a time limit put on them. I have Epsom salt baths weekly to relax and increase my magnesium (something else cortisol depletes)

We will be team yellow again, just as we have been previously.


----------



## NDH

Oh and fitmama lol at dh confusing oxyclean with oxycontin :rofl:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Frustrated that's so awesome to hear! I hope it keeps going in a positive direction for you! 

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## Frustrated1

*NDH*, no they haven't been able to say what is causing the bleeding. I wish they could tell me. It's the not knowing what is causing it and not knowing when it will strike again that causes me the most concern. According to some IVF experts baths, flying, exercise, sex, lifting anything above 2kgs and many other things should all be avoided for the first trimester. I used to poo-poo such thoughts and had a very active first pregnancy. However, given the trouble I've had this time I intend to be much more cautious this time round to give myself the best possible chance.


----------



## blessedmomma

ndh- i second the epsom salt baths!! the magnesium is great for your whole body and can stave off preterm labor :thumbup: i took them once a week with my last baby too :)


----------



## NDH

I can understand not wanting to take any chances this time :) 
An epsom salt foot soak could be a relaxing subsitute.


----------



## Frustrated1

Sounds like a nice idea :)

Last time round I was having daily baths to try to bring on labour! I ended up putting about half a bottle of clary sage oil into one bath but it still had no effect. The Epsom salts bath comment brought back those now happy memories. At the time I was just pee'd off about being so late tho! Should have relaxed and enjoyed the extra time whilst I had it!


----------



## SakuraRayne

when do you guys start buying stuff for bub... i have no patience at all haha, my friends throughout the year and a half of trying kinda gave me some of there stuff but still have lots to buy. im probably not going to start buying until 10-12 weeks 

Frustrated i hope everything goes positive your way, sending some of my positivity x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

SakuraRayne said:


> when do you guys start buying stuff for bub... i have no patience at all haha, my friends throughout the year and a half of trying kinda gave me some of there stuff but still have lots to buy. im probably not going to start buying until 10-12 weeks
> 
> Frustrated i hope everything goes positive your way, sending some of my positivity x

I didn't buy much of anything until after my baby shower, which I think was around 30 weeks? And even then I didn't really buy anything until 36 weeks or so.


----------



## NDH

Fair enough :) I love hot baths too - I don't have a thermometer in them to know exactly how hot, but I would say probably around 105 (that's about 40*C?) I just don't stay in long enough for my skin to get red and I keep well hydrated. 
In the grand scheme of things I think the relaxing effect to has on me does far more good than the small potential for harm so I am ok with it. 
But if you would be worried it obviously wont have a positive relaxing effect on you. We all have to make our own choices that we are comfortable with.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all Ok. Woke up with slightly sore Boobs . Haven't been sore St all up to now. My morning sickness started around 6 ish weeks last time so if it's coming I'm sure it's on its way. 
6 weeks tomoz. I have the midwife again in two weeks to go thru my blood results check urine etc. And hopefullyget my scan aappointment in the post at around 10 weeks seems so long away. Ino it goes fast but not fast enough lol. I'm such a worrier lol. 
I'm going to have babies in January February & March how expensive lol. 
I'm getting more excited but stil have moment so panic thinking will I cope with three and so young lol x


----------



## mummy3ds

Frustrated1 said:


> Welcome and congratulations Noodlegal and Operation BbyO. I've added you to the front page.

Hi there
I seem to have been missed on the front page we are due jan 2nd 
Keep those feet up as much as you can lovely, I am so pleased you saw the flicker xx


----------



## Frustrated1

mummy3ds said:


> Frustrated1 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and congratulations Noodlegal and Operation BbyO. I've added you to the front page.
> 
> Hi there
> I seem to have been missed on the front page we are due jan 2nd
> Keep those feet up as much as you can lovely, I am so pleased you saw the flicker xxClick to expand...

All done. Sorry about that!


----------



## Girly123

Hey please can I join you girls. I think I am due about 24th January.

Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Girly123 :D


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hi girly! 

The signature is ready!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely signature :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks for siggie x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I didn't make it, another user made it. I'm not that creative haha


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies the signatures are ready to use. maybe we can put them on the front page so if new ladies come to visit they can find them there? she did a general one and ones for gender teams. turned out very cute :happydance:
I'll move them over here so everyone can use them


----------



## blessedmomma

let me see if this works...

https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag194/SarahLou37/JanuarySnowdrops_zpse35fxsqd.gif

This is the original


----------



## blessedmomma

This is team blue

https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag194/SarahLou37/JanuaryBoy_edited-2_zpsvpu1kd0a.gif


----------



## blessedmomma

Team pink

https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag194/SarahLou37/JanuaryGirl_edited-1_zpswjdywqt2.gif


----------



## blessedmomma

Team yellow

https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag194/SarahLou37/JanuaryYellow_edited-1_zps4lmghrfv.gif


----------



## blessedmomma

Sorry I'm on my phone and it would only let me do one at a time. But I think they turned out very cute :thumbup:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I love them! I can't wait to use the one that's gender specific!


----------



## blessedmomma

let me know if anyone needs help with getting these


----------



## blessedmomma

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I love them! I can't wait to use the one that's gender specific!

i do too, she did a really good job on them! cant wait either!!!:happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

I can't wait either :)


----------



## glr1234

Hello ladies! May I join the club? Got my first bfp two days ago after only one cycle trying, I can't believe it and hope its for real! Due 23rd January


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and congratulations!


----------



## PitaKat

Hello January moms :thumbup: I'd love to join the group. DH and I just got married last month and were planning to wait a few months before trying, but got a little careless on the honeymoon :blush: A few days ago we got a BFP and are now expecting Mini on January 16th! :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi PitaKat, I remember you ftom baby club. Congratulations!


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies, can I join in. I am due on 1st Jan. Was ttcing my rainbow baby from last 3+ yrs , after lots of heartbreak and 2 failed IVF got my first ever BFP on 2nd May .


----------



## PitaKat

Thank you Bevziibubble, congratulations to you too! It's been awhile since I've been around BNB but I'm happy to be back!


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies could I join you. After a loss back in dec 13' we are finally pregnant again but this time we have very strong lines for 4 weeks and a digi that said 2-3 wks at bang on 4 weeks pregnant. Yay! 

I am due 20th January. This will be my 4th January baby, but my 6th baby. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations girls glad to have u with us. We'll 6 weeks here today stil no symtoms as such I'm off mt food and Boobs r slightly heavier . And cramps now and then x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome to all the new ladies! Congrats to all of you on your BFP! Hope to have you all here with our journey! 

My boobs are getting more and more sore, and heavy feeling. It's killing me to breastfeed, especially at night where they are the most sore from breastfeeding all day. 

No nausea, which I hope stays that way! I have been getting odd cravings, well not odd as in weird, but a craving here and there. I REALLY want pancakes and bacon, so guess what's for breakfast tomorrow?! And I had a huge hankering for oreo ice cream last night, but I managed not to cave into that one. It was tough, though.


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome new ladies! i recognize some of the names, so nice to have you here <3

had my sonogram today and saw baby with their little heart beating away :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

mushy- i would have just given in :)


----------



## minimoocow

Hello all

Sig look great thank you to whoever created it! I had a scan yesterday. Should have been 6w4d but Dr said only measured 5 weeks so either my dates are wrong (they aren't) or I'm going to have another mc :-(

I started a threat in 1st tri and I think its not that black and white but feeling a bit crap about.

There was a small fetal pole, yolk sac etc so its not like it was just an empty sac. Just hoping baby catches up in the next 12 days before I go back. Its going to be a long 2 weeks . . .


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

blessedmomma said:


> mushy- i would have just given in :)

I was only able to because the thought of going somewhere sounded like too much work haha. 

Congrats on the scan! 

Mini, hopefully little bean catches up!


----------



## NDH

I'm freaking out cause I wiped blood this morning :/ more brownish and mucous than actual blood so could just be harmless spotting, but I'm getting a bit of light cramping too and this whole pregnancy is reminescent of my last one so I'm paranoid of history repeating itself. Nothing I can do before my scheduled appointment on Monday anyway as its the weekend here and our hospital is abysmally equipped on weekends.


----------



## SteffyRae

I'd like to join! Team yellow due January 25th.
I'm so excited we have been trying for over a year!


----------



## SteffyRae

I'm so tired. I get sick and hungry in the middle of the night but that's it symptom wise.


----------



## LockandKey

SteffyRae said:


> I'd like to join! Team yellow due January 25th.
> I'm so excited we have been trying for over a year!

yaaaay welcome back my bump buddy :hugs: so glad you are finally here!


----------



## PitaKat

blessedmomma, I recognize you too! So awesome that you were able to hear a heartbeat already


----------



## SteffyRae

minimoocow said:


> Hello all
> 
> Sig look great thank you to whoever created it! I had a scan yesterday. Should have been 6w4d but Dr said only measured 5 weeks so either my dates are wrong (they aren't) or I'm going to have another mc :-(
> 
> I started a threat in 1st tri and I think its not that black and white but feeling a bit crap about.
> 
> There was a small fetal pole, yolk sac etc so its not like it was just an empty sac. Just hoping baby catches up in the next 12 days before I go back. Its going to be a long 2 weeks . . .

They told me a blighted ovum with my son and we're going to do a dnc but I requested to wait. He is now going to be turning 4!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all well. 
Wish I could have a early a can I've got another 6 weeks till mine ino it goes fast really but hate the weight. I've got tje midwife a week Tuesday so that's something to look towards ill be almost 8 weekstthen and my scan date will probably come about 10 weeks so wil only be two more weeks till scan. I'm getting more excited now :) can't wait to no what I'm having I just noit will be aanother boy tho of course I'll be happy as long as there healthy but I really want a girl! X


----------



## minimoocow

We paid for a private scan Donna. Kind of wish we hadn't now as it's only caused added worry for a few more weeks :dohh:


----------



## Frustrated1

NDH said:


> I'm freaking out cause I wiped blood this morning :/ more brownish and mucous than actual blood so could just be harmless spotting, but I'm getting a bit of light cramping too and this whole pregnancy is reminescent of my last one so I'm paranoid of history repeating itself. Nothing I can do before my scheduled appointment on Monday anyway as its the weekend here and our hospital is abysmally equipped on weekends.

It's awful, isn't it? I've had similar this morning also accompanied by cramps. All I can say is that I had masses of bright red blood earlier this week and when scanned there was still a heartbeat present so it doesn't mean that all is lost. Did you get your doctor to put you on progesterone supplements? I think you were going to a few weeks back. I hope the bleeding stops soon and that everything is ok for you on Monday :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

minimoocow said:


> Hello all
> 
> Sig look great thank you to whoever created it! I had a scan yesterday. Should have been 6w4d but Dr said only measured 5 weeks so either my dates are wrong (they aren't) or I'm going to have another mc :-(
> 
> I started a threat in 1st tri and I think its not that black and white but feeling a bit crap about.
> 
> There was a small fetal pole, yolk sac etc so its not like it was just an empty sac. Just hoping baby catches up in the next 12 days before I go back. Its going to be a long 2 weeks . . .

Mini, try not to worry. The measurements are all so small at the moment that I'm sure it is easy for them to be slightly out. When I had my first scan at 5+3 all they could see were the two sacs. There was no sign of a fetal pole and the sonographer struggled to find the yolk sac. Things were much clearer six days later. I think sometimes it can depend on who is doing your scan. As regards measuring a bit behind it could just be that you had a late implanter


----------



## NDH

Frustrated1 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out cause I wiped blood this morning :/ more brownish and mucous than actual blood so could just be harmless spotting, but I'm getting a bit of light cramping too and this whole pregnancy is reminescent of my last one so I'm paranoid of history repeating itself. Nothing I can do before my scheduled appointment on Monday anyway as its the weekend here and our hospital is abysmally equipped on weekends.
> 
> It's awful, isn't it? I've had similar this morning also accompanied by cramps. All I can say is that I had masses of bright red blood earlier this week and when scanned there was still a heartbeat present so it doesn't mean that all is lost. Did you get your doctor to put you on progesterone supplements? I think you were going to a few weeks back. I hope the bleeding stops soon and that everything is ok for you on Monday :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm using natural progesterone cream, which I started on a week after my bfp which is the earliest I was able to as it had to be ordered from the US. I much prefer it to other forms of progesterone.

I haven't had much spotting and its mostly brown, and cramps are t too severe either mostly just feels like AF is on the way - but that's the kind of cramping I've had in my miscarriages too earlier on. I'm trying to rest with my feet up but its hard with kids, even with my dh home.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've got my scan letter 2nd June don't get it tho ill only be almost 9 weeks x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies I think I am already gonna be out. Getting really bad cramping today more than the past week. The pain is easily 6-7 out of 10. All symptoms are gone too...This feels to familiar to me after my last lost. It took us 16 months since the last loss to conceive. So feeling not great. Xx


----------



## minimoocow

Oh no Lesh that sounds rubbish. Fingers crossed its just your uterus stretching lots. I was super crampy on implantation and have been on and off ever since bit no idea if that's normal or not. It could settle down esp if you have no bleeding x


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm sorry you're worried Lesh. I prayed for you. :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Fingers crossed all is ok lesh

hope ur all Ok girls :)

I'm not to bad Boobs were a bit sore when I woke up probably from lying on them though. I'm tired a lot and off mt food but stil no sickness as such. I've got midwife a week Tuesday and my scan a week after that so something to look forward to can't wait just hope everything is ok x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got everything crossed for you Lesh :hugs:


----------



## JJay

Hi there, I just got my BFP :) due date is 23rd January x


----------



## happybun

Thinking of you mini and NDH, hopefully everything is fine for you both, fingers crossed. 

Congrats Jjay and others who have just joined! Reading all the booklets from my first appointment and getting excited, no MS yet, which is a relief! x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Jjay! Congratulations :)


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou ladies. The cramping slowed and no bleeding. Still getting very strong positives and 2-3 on digi so guessing it was just stretching pains. 

Much love to all. Xx


----------



## minimoocow

Lesh that is great news! Happy Sunday all


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so tired all the time ! It's only 7.42pm and I'm ready for bed lol goin to have a nice bath x


----------



## minimoocow

Yep me too - last 3 days been in bed and asleep before its gone dark! Been waking up at 4am but then go back to sleep until 6am which is my normal get up time!

Also had a couple of waves of nausea over the weekend. Nothing major but feeling a bit crap on and off mainly before breakfast.

Mostly though my boobs are huge and hurt lots! DH hugged me earlier and it made me wince! I feel that I look like this :holly: :haha:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

My boobs are killing me, but not the way I thought they would be. Definitely more sensitive, but not sore like they were in my last pregnancy. But ds is very abusive towards my poor girls! 

I had a super awful allergy attack yesterday, and the most commonly recommended allergy pill wasn't working. So I finally caved and took one that is still safe, but not as highly recommended and it worked amazing!


----------



## blessedmomma

So glad you're feeling better Lesh :hugs:

Mushy I'm glad you found something that works. :)

Welcome new ladies! We are filling up fast!!

Definitely feeling you ladies with the exhaustion. I've had to lay down a couple times the last few days and still falling asleep early. :sleep:


----------



## SteffyRae

That's good Lesh! I've had some pretty bad cramps and they can be so scary but try not to worry too much if your positives are strong and no blood. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## SteffyRae

Mushy milk. Mine aren't so sore either which makes me nervous because I don't have many symptoms but that may be a good thing in a way lol.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

SteffyRae said:


> Mushy milk. Mine aren't so sore either which makes me nervous because I don't have many symptoms but that may be a good thing in a way lol.

I'd say at this point my main symptom is fatigue. I was getting heartburn, but that's stopped. Now that I'm thinking about it, it's got me kind of worried.


----------



## NDH

2 hours til my scan. So so so nervous....


----------



## SteffyRae

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> Mushy milk. Mine aren't so sore either which makes me nervous because I don't have many symptoms but that may be a good thing in a way lol.
> 
> I'd say at this point my main symptom is fatigue. I was getting heartburn, but that's stopped. Now that I'm thinking about it, it's got me kind of worried.Click to expand...

I'm tired and bitchy. That's about it other than very light sickness in the evening. It has me slightly worried but I try not to stress


----------



## SteffyRae

NDH said:


> 2 hours til my scan. So so so nervous....

Good luck


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## minimoocow

Good luck ndh. Hope everything is ok x


----------



## NDH

Well I'm still in limbo. its not quite the bad news I was dreading but its certainly not good news. 
Nothing visible on ultrasound, but sonographer said I do have a nice thick endometrium indicative of early pregnancy, and I had cysts on both varies (corpus luteum maybe?) She's confident its not ectopic and at this stage thinks I might just be too early to see anything. So I'm not going to panic and will just get another scan next week.
I did decline a TV scan so can't be certain my uterus empty and I'm not just measuring behind due to a slow growing baby.
Symptoms are still good so I'm not giving up on this baby yet.

Eta: changed expecting to dreading. I am hopeful of a good outcome nonetheless


----------



## minimoocow

If you are really early transabdo ultrasound wont see much anyway so stay positive.

Out of interest why did you decline transvaginal? 

It might not have made any difference. I had both and am still in limbo like you.


----------



## NDH

I'm not comfortable with ultrasounds lasting beyond 3 minutes and had already exceeded that duration by a little bit.


----------



## SakuraRayne

well i had a go at hubby for leaving his wallet on the table where our dog can get to it... and the dog chewed it up, wouldn't normally yell at him over that haha. We have our first scan on friday so we are super excited about that :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Lmao ! Bless I can't wait for mine either it's two weeks tomorrow . I don't no why they've booked it for then but I'm not complaining lol. Got the midwife next Tuesday and then the midwife the following Tuesday so two things to look forward to . :) x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I how everything is okay NDH. Hopefully there will be more to see next week. Maybe you can have them only do transvaginal, instead of the other?

I have a scan on June 8 th, hopefully. Technically it would be my second appointment and they sint typically do it on the seconds appointment. But it will be at a different hospital, so different doctor. And my last scan didn't show much. 

Sakura my poor husband takes so much abuse from me, I feel sorry for him! He knows the first tri is super hormonal though.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Lesh* glad it just seems to have been a false alarm. I've had lots of cramping with this pregnancy and my last one. It has been so bad on some nights that it has woken me up. I guess the cramping could be coming from my ovaries though as they are still very enlarged and swollen following the IVF treatment.

*NDH* I'm surprised you would have been able to see anything with an abdominal scan at this very early stage, so try not to worry about the lack of detail showing on the screen. 

Welcome to all the new ladies. I will update the front page this morning.


----------



## lesh07

I will send prayers for you NDH. I am sure everything will be fine. Xx

Thankyou all. Well today feeling a little cramping. Yesterday was good though no cramping at all. So guessing it is all just stretching pains. Etc...


----------



## SteffyRae

Ndh is very common to not be able to see baby on a early abdominal ultrasound. Finger crossed bean is big enough to see soon!


----------



## Coolstar

NDH, fingers Xed for you. It is too early to see anything in abdominal u/s. I think you will need transvaginal u/s to see the sac so early.


----------



## DannaD

The first few weeks are so though :( 

I can't quite believe I am pregnant if I'm not peeing on sticks.
It's hard to trust everything is going well without betas or an ultrasound, and for me that isn't before June 23! 

I think I've spent too much times on pregancy forums, it made me realise how often things don't have happy endings, it's so hard to get excited . Anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## LillyFleur

Well the nausea has finally arrived, was hoping I was going to be one of those morning sickness free women...:dohh:

Nothing too bad but just slight on and off nausea all day, if I think about cooking dinner or even looking in the fridge it makes me want to gag.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## minimoocow

I hear you heather but its so hard! I want to get excited but feel like I don't know if I have anything to be excited about.

That's an improvement on a couple of weeks ago though when I felt miserable. No idea why its not like it wasn't planned. I think it might be hormonal


----------



## blessedmomma

Ndh I'm praying for you, but you know how I feel. Keep your hopes high hun!! 

Still extremely nauseous here and exhausted. Doesn't help that my 1 yr old has decided to nurse like a newborn at night ugh. So tired:(


----------



## blessedmomma

Forgot to say, I agree completely heather :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

May I join the group? I just found out I am pregnant again with my rainbow after two previous losses. My due date is January 28, 2016.


----------



## TTCBean

I am so so so exhausted. It's awful. I can't do anything, but have to since I have an active DS.

Called fertility clinic and they want me to get a blood test to confirm but I said I wanted to skip that so I have to wait to see what the doctor says. Im obviously pregnant. Symptoms plus 10 positive tests lol. Hoping to get an early scan soon if all is okay with doctor (did Clomid).


----------



## OperationBbyO

Danna I feel the same way! I peed on so many sticks and I've even had an ultrasound and saw a heartbeat. After 2 losses it's hard to be optimistic. I was on pins and needles with my son the entire 41 weeks. It didn't get any better after he was born! Hahaha


----------



## Bevziibubble

I was the same with peeing on sticks. It still doesn't feel real yet! 

Got my booking in appointment this morning. It takes 1.5 hours apparently!


----------



## donnarobinson

I was the same done endless amount of tests I stopped after I got a line darker than the control lline and a 3+ still have the urge now and then tho lol. One week today till o see midwife to get my blood results etc. I'm 6+4 today starting to feel more sick and my Boobs r hurting first thing in and morning . I'm really tried also can't wait til were all safety out of first tri :D 
Won't be long .. 
i tthink wwe're goin to have a gender scan so just under 10 weeks till that. 
Ino it its another boy ill have to deal with loads of comments another boy Aw Shane it's not a girl etc. I can't lie I'd love a girl really really want a girl but if it's a boy so be it u can't choice u get what ur given don't u . As long as there healthy that's all tha matters :) plz be bea a girl tho lol x


----------



## lesh07

Have fun bevziibubble. Can't wait for mine in a couple of weeks. :)


----------



## Lilllian

Hello all, Please can I join? -I recognise a few names in here too which is lovely :hi: bevziibubble! I am very nervous to join so as I had two chemicals at the beginning of the year but my lines are looking good and I am officially 4 weeks today :happydance:

Due date is 26th Jan 2016 :yipee:

I am feeling pretty bloated and tired but after waiting for this the last 6 months I am going to relish every minute! This is my 3rd baby and probably last (saying that makes me sad though :wacko:) so i am going to enjoy every minute of this pregnancy, even with the morning sickness (she says before it kicks in :dohh:). 

I booked in to see the midwife in 4 weeks time. 

God this is exciting! :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome hun my third and last to x


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks Donna! I would really have liked four but I think three is a lovely number :thumbup:

Just had a call from my amazing Midwife (she delivered my 2nd at home) and she is going to book me in for an early scan at 7 weeks because of the chemicals :happydance: I am so lucky!!


----------



## NDH

Is anyone else experiencing horrible constipation? Twice over the past two days I have been in such pain after using the toilet that I've nearly passed out and couldn't move without pain for about an hour. I'm still moving my bowels every day, (in fact have gone 5 times since yesterday its just not enough obviously as the sonographer could see how backed up I am on the scan.
Also I'm not in pain during a BM, just afterwards (though its not complete). But the pain is excruciating...


----------



## NDH

Oh and welcome Lillian (and any other newcomers I missed) happy to see another homebirther in the group. Sorry to hear if your losses.


----------



## SteffyRae

I'm not sure if I'm just getting used to feeling like this or my symptoms are gone. I took another test a digital it read 1-2 weeks. Is that on point since I am 4 weeks 1 day and 13 days dpo? I know is estimates from ovulation and not lmp so the number seems right. Ugh I'm nervous.


----------



## TTCBean

So fertility clinic called and said if I don't want blood work done I have to travel an hour to their other office for a scan. They are worried about etopic pregnancy, didn't realize Clomid increases that risk. Now I'm a little scared... But blood work gives me intense vasovagel syncope so yeah... I go Thursday. Anyone know if early scans are t/v or the ones done on the belly? With my first Clomid baby my doctor didn't monitor me at all and didn't see a doctor until 9 weeks so keeping positive but it's hard now when I get a cramp or something.


----------



## NDH

Bean maybe this will put your mind at ease 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2698906
Clomid alone does not appear to increase the risks of ectopic pregnancies. And blood tests alone can't diagnose ectopic anyway.

Early scans will almost always be TV (depending where you live I guess - I should have had one but didn't) as nothing can usually be seen abdominally before 6 weeks and even up to 9 weeks or even later sometimes. I don't known whether they'll try abdominal first though or go straight to TV - protocols vary. Good luck.


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you that's reassuring! I got bumped up to tomorrow afternoon instead (for some reason they are super concerned about it, maybe they're just giving me a rough time because I denied the blood work???). Excited though... Sounds like it will be a t/v with the actual doctor, not his female assistant! Blah to that but excited to see baby and get a definite estimated due date.

I'm pretty laid back and into least invasive approach... I had a home birth with DS and only got blood work done once when I was around 10 weeks. I try to just trust the process and my body and feel like sometimes the routine things are not for me.


----------



## mummy3ds

TTCBean said:


> Thank you that's reassuring! I got bumped up to tomorrow afternoon instead (for some reason they are super concerned about it, maybe they're just giving me a rough time because I denied the blood work???). Excited though... Sounds like it will be a t/v with the actual doctor, not his female assistant! Blah to that but excited to see baby and get a definite estimated due date.
> 
> I'm pretty laid back and into least invasive approach... I had a home birth with DS and only got blood work done once when I was around 10 weeks. I try to just trust the process and my body and feel like sometimes the routine things are not for me.

Hi there
I had a scan last week at 6+3 (due to multi mcs) and she started abdominally but could only see a blob so then did a tv scan and we saw blob, yolk sac and hb  but it is completely down to the discretion on the sonographer here x
I am due another scan on friday so will see what happens then, gl with your scan x


----------



## PitaKat

I tired to do a little math yesterday, took me like 5 minutes to multiply 6x7. Hello pregnancy brain! 

Also got my first appt scheduled, this it's my first time seeing this Dr and they can't get me in for another 5 weeks. Won't need the pregnancy confirmed by that point, I'll probably be showing!

I'm excited for you ladies getting ultrasound scans already!


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies hope everybody is keeping well 
I've been so busy the lAst few days feel like 
I've missed loads !!!! Well we told our parents there 
Super excited and close friends who are too !!!! 
I have my midwife app and it's not till June 17 im going to 
Be 10+2 by then !!!!!?


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Well symptoms starting to kick in. Very sore boobs as of last night. Great seeing some symptoms. Now I just want the sickness to kick in. Lol. Xx


----------



## Lilllian

SteffyRae said:


> I'm not sure if I'm just getting used to feeling like this or my symptoms are gone. I took another test a digital it read 1-2 weeks. Is that on point since I am 4 weeks 1 day and 13 days dpo? I know is estimates from ovulation and not lmp so the number seems right. Ugh I'm nervous.

I did the same today and I am exactly 4 weeks..got 1-2 on the digi. Think it is fine :thumbup: I am nervous too though! :flower:


----------



## SteffyRae

Lilllian said:


> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm just getting used to feeling like this or my symptoms are gone. I took another test a digital it read 1-2 weeks. Is that on point since I am 4 weeks 1 day and 13 days dpo? I know is estimates from ovulation and not lmp so the number seems right. Ugh I'm nervous.
> 
> I did the same today and I am exactly 4 weeks..got 1-2 on the digi. Think it is fine :thumbup: I am nervous too though! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you. :flower:


----------



## NDH

TTCBean said:


> Thank you that's reassuring! I got bumped up to tomorrow afternoon instead (for some reason they are super concerned about it, maybe they're just giving me a rough time because I denied the blood work???). Excited though... Sounds like it will be a t/v with the actual doctor, not his female assistant! Blah to that but excited to see baby and get a definite estimated due date.
> 
> I'm pretty laid back and into least invasive approach... I had a home birth with DS and only got blood work done once when I was around 10 weeks. I try to just trust the process and my body and feel like sometimes the routine things are not for me.

I'm the same - would rather be as least invasive as possible, just take take if myself
and only get testing done if I have any concerns. Fertility treatments and/or recurrent losses does make it harder to be laid back, but once I reach a certain point I plan to step away from the heavily medicalised tests.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Hello! Can I be added? EDD is January 25th. We will be staying team yellow this time around. Very excited about that! Congrats to all of you ladies :)


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome new ladies!

pitakat i love your baby brain moment :haha: i have started having a few myself

hope the upcoming scans are wonderful ladies <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome new ladies :) 
I've had loads of baby brain moments lol
first one was in the chemist bbuying pregnancy tests I paid for them and walked of without them lol
almost 7 weeks :) 
o feel so sick this morning 
it's been creeping up on me 
i haven't been sick yet though. And I'm stil eating bt not as much 
Boobs hurt a lil bit when I wake bt doesn't last long. 
Still weeing loads and super tired that's about it . Can't wait to get to see baby and no everything is ok x


----------



## NDH

I had a Drs appointment today and got more blood work done and I have another ultrasound booked for Monday with the best sonographer in the area so I will hopefully see a heartbeat at that scan. 
I'm a bit concerned that my tests still haven't darkened though after all this time though.... If its bad news I hope I find out before Monday as there's a $130 fee for the ultrasound (usually I pay nothing as I go to places that don't charge more than Medicare covers)


----------



## BKKBabe

Welcome to all the new ladies! :flower:

I'm so behind! We were away on vacation over the weekend. :happy dance:

Dana - Yes, we're abroad for my husband's work and will be back in Canada in a little over a year. 

Frustrated and NDH - Sending lots of positive vibes your way. xox 

Symptoms wise, I've got sore nips, still dizzy, sense of smell is out of this world and starting to have aversions to some of these. Tired. I have to kick myself to get my yoga done in the morning and my body feels SO heavy.

Has anyone gained weight yet?

I'm really nervous about this first trimester. Have my first appointment next Tuesday as well. Still debating wether I want a scan or not. Would like to do as little as possible and no real reason to do one yet other than to calm my nerves.

Definitely staying team yellow this time. We found out with my son and daughter so this is fun. My husband thinks it's a girl and I'm convinced it's a boy.


----------



## NDH

Well it's been nice knowing you all. My bloodwork just came back as 32 so despite good symtoms for once this one was not meant to be.

I hope you all have healthy and happy pregnancies :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry NDH :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

So sorry hun x


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm so sorry to read about your results *NDH*. I hope they will be able to find some answers for you as to why you've had so many losses in such a short space of time.


----------



## Abbiewilko

Sorry to hear NDHxx


----------



## SakuraRayne

im soo sorry :(


----------



## BKKBabe

Oh no :( I'm so sorry NDH... It's heartbreaking. 

Lots of virtual hugs coming your way.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

can I join this group? due january 14th


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and congratulations!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

thanks :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

So sorry for another loss NDH :cry:


----------



## SteffyRae

I'm so sorry NDH


----------



## Lilllian

so sorry NDH :hugs:


----------



## PitaKat

Oh sorry to hear this NDH :-(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

NDH I'm so sorry! I hope they finally start trying to find some answers on why this keeps happening to you.


----------



## mummy3ds

Hi everyone
well I have a spotty child, he has the chicken pox and it looks like another one is going to get it too :( 
I am so upset as the friend who was going to have the boys and drop them to school and look after the youngest has said she doesnt think she can have them even though hers have had it, she is afraid of getting shingles!! whicch i have told her you cant catch from chicken pox but now she is having to ask her DH ............
it means I will probably end up going to the scan alone as DH will have to look after the boys and I know we saw a hb 10 days ago but I am terrified that this time we wont as the last 2 mcs baby has stopped growing at 6 weeks :'( :'(


----------



## minimoocow

So sorry NDH. Give yourself some time to heal. I hope you can find some answers.

Welcome to the new ladies. Good to have you on board x


----------



## TTDuck

Hi ladies - mind if I join? Believe my due date is Jan 26th (based on estimated ovulation date since I have a longer cycle).


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi TTDuck, welcome!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## SteffyRae

Anyone have no symptoms? I'm not even tired anymore... Part of me feels like I'm out :( I had decent symptoms until like two days ago


----------



## PitaKat

The only real symptom i have right now is being more hungry. I did have sore nips, stretching ligaments, and was more tired, but those seem to have dissipated. I'm just enjoying feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## minimoocow

I had started feeling a bit nauseous but yesterday felt fine. Today I've felt weird. Not sick but not great. Had some more cramping and terrible gas. My boobs are still huge but not as sore as they were a couple of days ago. No idea whether all that is good or not!


----------



## BabyBubbles

Hi!

I'm due 11th Jan according to LMP but I have PCOS and irregular cycle so I've gone by the last time we dtd and could have conceived which puts me roughly 24th Jan, so 4+5.

I have no symptoms yet except tiredness, the only reason I did a test was because I was going to start taking vitex and just wanted to be on the safe side. Total shock!

I'm a nervous wreck after a blighted ovum seen at 12 week scan in Jan this year. I've lost 2 and a half stone since the mmc and been taking supplements etc including inositol so I'm in much better shape than I was last year, just hoping and praying for a sticky xx


----------



## SteffyRae

Well I called my OB to see if I could go in early for blood work they managed to get me in tomorrow so fingers crossed they do blood work and my levels are good. I think it would be too early for a scan to detect anything so I don't think I'll push for one as it will make me worry more.
Good luck Bubbles!


----------



## LillyFleur

My all day nausea which started on Sunday seems to be easing off slightly, which I'm so relived about! I have a phobia of vomiting so it was making me SO anxious, I was in tears every morning thinking how am I going to cope at work. I'm just hoping it was some increase in hormones making me feel bleugh and I can go back to feeling human again, I could probably cope with a little on off nausea but it was just constant.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

SteffyRae said:


> Well I called my OB to see if I could go in early for blood work they managed to get me in tomorrow so fingers crossed they do blood work and my levels are good. I think it would be too early for a scan to detect anything so I don't think I'll push for one as it will make me worry more.
> Good luck Bubbles!

How far along are you? I have no symptoms really, I am super moody though haha. I'm a bit nervous and might try to call my doctor to see what I can do.


----------



## SteffyRae

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> Well I called my OB to see if I could go in early for blood work they managed to get me in tomorrow so fingers crossed they do blood work and my levels are good. I think it would be too early for a scan to detect anything so I don't think I'll push for one as it will make me worry more.
> Good luck Bubbles!
> 
> How far along are you? I have no symptoms really, I am super moody though haha. I'm a bit nervous and might try to call my doctor to see what I can do.Click to expand...

4 weeks 2 days. They won't really do much other than blood at this point for me. Lol


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Well I have had very low pulling, Low back pain and aches for the past 24 hours which keeps making me think I am going to be out again. Really hope not. Was trying almost 3 years for this baby. Xx


----------



## TTCBean

So sorry for your loss... You are in my prayers!!


Had my scan and saw baby's heartbeat! EDD January 10, my estimate is the 8th so we will see. Have one more scan at 8 weeks with my fertility doctor then I get discharged to my regular midwife!


----------



## blessedmomma

ndh :( praying for you

welcome new ladies!

afm- symptoms are preggo brain full swing now, very sick but hg is a fried of mine in pregnancy, back aches/ headaches occasionally, and tired.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

SteffyRae said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> Well I called my OB to see if I could go in early for blood work they managed to get me in tomorrow so fingers crossed they do blood work and my levels are good. I think it would be too early for a scan to detect anything so I don't think I'll push for one as it will make me worry more.
> Good luck Bubbles!
> 
> How far along are you? I have no symptoms really, I am super moody though haha. I'm a bit nervous and might try to call my doctor to see what I can do.Click to expand...
> 
> 4 weeks 2 days. They won't really do much other than blood at this point for me. LolClick to expand...

Yeah I had a scam at 5 weeks and there was only a sac. Good luck, I hope your numbers come out great!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls 
so sick here to but not actually being sick which is sometimes worse . I feel horrendous van barely eat x


----------



## BKKBabe

I'm with a lot of you that have very few symptoms. Of course, I get worried because I feel pretty different than with my 2 other pregnancies but I'm trying not to get too anxious about it. 

I *think* I'm starting to see the beginnings of a bump. 

Lesh - thinking of you! I hope it's all just your uterus growing... :hugs:

TTCBean - Yay on seeing the heartbeat!!!:happydance:


----------



## lesh07

Well I'm still here. It feels more achy and sore like in the pelvis muscles now. Almost like it's bruised. Prayers for my baby being alright would be must appreciated. I lost my last baby at 5w 2d so it would be really cruel by fate to have this one go on the same day. :(


----------



## blessedmomma

prayers coming your way lesh :hugs:


----------



## SteffyRae

Think of you Lesh. How are you feeling?

Had blood done today. I have a scan at 7 weeks (the 9th) bloods again on Tuesday.


----------



## lesh07

Pain eased a little and not any blood but the last time I had cramping like this it took 3 days before the spotting showed and 6 days for the real blood to show up. Xx

Thanks ladies. Xx


----------



## SteffyRae

Anyone have a pic of their IC at 4 weeks 3 days. Mine seems light


----------



## donnarobinson

My ic were still light at 4+3 also Chick x


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Lesh I had lots of cramping with DD and so far have on and off back cramping this time too. Hopefully it is all normal for you. I know it's hard not to worry though. 

Steff how did you bloodwork come back?


----------



## SakuraRayne

Soo my ultrasound is today :) I'm super excited although not looking forward to the full bladder bit haha


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## BKKBabe

SakuraRayne said:


> Soo my ultrasound is today :) I'm super excited although not looking forward to the full bladder bit haha

ARgh, I almost forgot about the full bladder thing. It's the death of me! :dohh:

Let us know how it goes! 

Still nervous over here. Stil no nausea which I had with both previous pregnancies... I'm not wishing for nausea but it's hard not to worry. 

Lesh - still thinking of you. Hope your bean is hanging tight.


----------



## mummy3ds

Just got back from my 2nd scan saw a lovely little blob with a hb now measuring 7+3 so spot on  xx


----------



## SakuraRayne

Soo my scan went amazing :D bubs measuring at 6 weeks and 1 day I'm meant to be 6 weeks 3 days but lady said 2 days doesn't really matter so my due date is still the same and also a heartbeat of 118 bpm soo happy :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely news! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad scans are going well girls can't wait for mine.
I'm so tired still
and still feeling so sick but haven t been sick yet every thing tastes different rho x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats to those of you who just had your scans! :)

I had mine yesterday at 7 w 2 d and it was great. Bubs was measuring 7 w 1 d with a heartbeat of 150 bpm. Ill post a photo later.


----------



## LillyFleur

Still nauseous! Can't wait for 2nd tri. 

Called the midwife earlier and have my 'early bird' appointment at the hospital on Monday, I tried to get out of it by telling her I was calling to arrange my booking in appointment but she busted me (from reading other posts they just go through what you can and can't eat and vitamins etc, which I already know) I'm just glad I have it on the bank holiday so I don't have to explain the appointment to work.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats to all you ladies that had a scan! Glad they went well! I've started to feel nauseous at night, kind of feels like motion sickness to me.


----------



## Kitty_love

Hi ladies! Can I join the group? Found out I was pregnant about a week ago. Due date of Jan 22 from online calculator, but I've been having short cycles for awhile so not sure if date will move at first scan. First scan scheduled for June 8, feels so far away!

Going to go back and catch up on all the posts so far. Congratulations to everyone!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and congratulations!


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Pain has slowed down just general aches etc...Still keep expecting blood but nothing as come out. Took a clearblue + today and it was ultra dark blue line and digi still saying 3+ weeks so yay! Xx

Thankyou for your prayers and thoughts. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome kitty! Lesh my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I'm so tired my three year old decided to wake at half 5 I stuck him in wv me bt he kept fidgeting then my one year old was awake at 6 I'm shattered . . Wish they would sleep in later bt he does go 6-6 so I can't moan lol. 
I can't deal wv the tiredness tho. 
Midwife Tuesday won't do much get my blood results back that's about it check my urine. X


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Lesh congrats at making it past 5+2. I hope you are able to relax a little and that this bean sticks around!

Welcome new people!

I feel so far behind as I'm due the end of January and some of you ladies have already had your scans! This is how it was for DD too. I was due at end of September and ended up being the last to deliver in a group of almost 40 women. 

The bloat is kicking in full gear tonight! Bleh!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls . I was due 27th Feb with my last baby but iwas in the March group as I was due March b4 my scan and I new I'd go over and I did lol
Excited for mt scan but it's always nerve racking isn't it hope everything is ok my symtoms ain't as strong this time round bt still there I have faith all is ok . I'm getting more excited as tje days go by still nervous about having three but excited & ccan't wait to find out what wwe're having . My cousin is 10 weeks ahead of me and she finds out in two weeks so exciting x hope ur all Ok x


----------



## Flourish

Hi all! 
Can I be added to the group please.. Sorry if I have missed anything but I haven't gone back and read everything. 

This is baby #1 for us. I'm 5 weeks today and due January 24th according to LMP. 

My first midwife appointment isn't until 12 June and scan a month after that. I think I'm going to book an early private scan for just after midwife appointment. 

What are you all doing to help first tri go faster? I can't wait to tell everyone but still got so long to wait. X


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou LITE it certainly is a slight relief. Now at 5+4 and the sickness and tiredness is kicking in. Spent all day yesterday eating, then feeling sick then having a bad bottom sorry TMI. 

Your only a few day behind me LITE. 
I actually already have 3 of my kids birthday in Jan on the 17th, 21st, 26th 
So this will be my 4th. 
And my hubby's is on the 11th along with his brother on the same day. Then my sis and my niece on the 2nd jan. Lol....So busy for us. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Flourish. H&H 9 months to you. Much love. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Flourish and congratulations!


----------



## SakuraRayne

heyya so im in australia when do you all think i should make my midwife appointment? its my first soo have no idea haha


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Sakura if you call them and tell them you're expecting your first they will walk you through when to set up what appointments and all of that :)

Hi Flourish!

Lesh that's a LOT of Januaryy birthdays!!! Dec\jan must be an expensive time of year for you guys lol. Only my grandfather has a bday in Jan in my family. I was a week overdue with DD and wouldn't mind that happening again as I like February's birthstone better!! Hahaha I'm sure I'll change my mind once January comes and I haven't had this baby yet


----------



## SteffyRae

Hey everyone. I will find out the results from my first blood draw Tuesday then the second on Wednesday or Thursday. I feel like the 9th is so far I just want to see little bean!


----------



## mummy3ds

My mums bday is 5th Jan and going on the scan dates atm that is the day Im due (nice 60th bday present) by lmp I am due 2nd jan but the last 4 have been early so Im feeling a christmas day baby coming on which is my BIL bday lol


----------



## lesh07

Lo...LITE...Yes I also have my other son 2 weeks later on 11th feb and then a daughter in Oct...She always says she loves it coz it's the only one with a birthday in a diff month. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

My boys were both due in February 
cj come 11 days late on the 13th Feb & Chad was 5 days late on 4th March 
so I expect to go over this time as well. My birthday is 15th January and mt brothers is the 8th Jan which is my due date till my scan x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so scared of having three kids one min I'm fine the next I'm like Omg how will i cope! X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Frustrated1

I wouldn't mind a December baby. Then again, as long as I don't go way overdue like last time and have to be induced I don't mind when this baby comes. Eight weeks today here and aside from the continued spotting and cramping all seems to be ok for the time being. I have my next scan on Wednesday 27th and my appointment with the midwife on Friday 5th :) 

This time last year I was 33 weeks pregnant with my son!

Welcome to all the new ladies. I think I have captured everyone on the front page :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I was actually hoping for my kids to have the same birth month as it'd be easier to plan parties and such all at once. It took us 5 cycles to get pregnant tho so that didn't happen. Oh well!


----------



## BKKBabe

donnarobinson said:


> I'm so scared of having three kids one min I'm fine the next I'm like Omg how will i cope! X

Me too!!! Especially when they're acting up... :dohh: And when they're being angels I could have 3 more. :cloud9:

Frustrated - Yay for 8 weeks!!! :happy dance: 

My son is on Jan 8th. I'm just hoping they'll be a few days apart at least. Or a few weeks would be even better! I'm due on the 4th. My daughter was 5 days early and we induced 3 days early with my son so no idea when he would have come... 

I'm most definitely starting to get a bump. Reassures me so much that this little one is growing, even without nausea! :thumbup: Anyone else?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm not showing but my pants are definitely getting tight! I ordered some belly bands yesterday. I can never get maternity pants that are long enough, at 6' tall it's tough anywhere! I also had to order a new bra! My boobs are still big because I'm nursing. I went from a D to a DDD and yesterday I had to order a size F! God help me if they get any bigger!


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies 

Mushy I know exactly what you mean !!!! My jeans were like that yesterday and I've got bras that are bigger now !!!

My little boy was due 24/5/2013 but came on the 28/5/2013 so we shall see with this one and when I eventually get a scan and see my correct dates !!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls . I feel so poorly I woke up in the night feeling so sick and I still feel like it now my head is killing me it won't shift been there since yday i get one everyday bt normally goes in a morning . 
I've alredi got a belly so can't tell of I'm showing ! Having kids so close together has done nothing f for my belly lol! I'm reli bloated tho x midwife tomorrow I'm thinking I'm going to have keytones in my wee again like last pregnancy as I'm barely eating x


----------



## lesh07

After 3 years of ttc this baby we decided that we were not going to skip a month to avoid a 4th Jan baby as after so long waiting we just wanted another baby whenever fate felt right and it choose Jan. :)

Just will have to save harder. Lol. Xx


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Lesh we were the same, talked about skipping to not have a Christmas/New Year's baby. when the time came we didn't skip that cycle, But ended up being the next cycle anyways and now I have an end of January due date which I prefer. 

5 weeks today. Hoping I don't get a bump until after we tell family on Father's Day lol.


----------



## minimoocow

Lesh so true! When we first started ttc in Dec 2011 I really didn't want a Xmas baby. Now I'm due 3rd Jan so its a possibility and I couldn't care less


----------



## Bevziibubble

If this baby arrives 11 days early like my daughter did it will be a Christmas Day baby :haha:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi, may I join you? I am due on the 1st Feb but have had 2 c sections in the past so we expect the baby to arrive in January 2016 :) I have only just gotten my bfp! 
Xx


----------



## SteffyRae

I'm still early so no bump. I've gotten some bloat though. Plus I still have most of the weight with my daughter so I probabl wouldn't see a bump for a while lol.
I'm very excited for my scan in the 9th but it seems so damn far &#128530;
I wouldn't mind having the baby 1-2 weeks early just because I'd like my vba2c so going into labor on my own would be exciting!
Has anyone made a FB group? Am I allowed to ask that? Lol


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome Sailors girl. I will add you to the front page :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I feel horrendous :(like I literally can't function! My head is sore and my belly is sore from not bein able to eat I so tired and I have two kids ro look afta I could sit and cry x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome sailorsgirl!

With my last I was due October 12th and I didn't have him until the 20th. And that was after 2.5 days of hard labor! My husband and I wanted to skip a December baby too. We thought we were okay because I hadn't gotten period yet. Well I guess we got the first egg! So here's to hoping I'll be 8 days late again!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Sailorsgirl. I remember you from some other threads in the past 3 yrs of me trying. So sorry for your losses hun. Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Had my early bird appoinement at the hospital, just me, Dh and the midwife. Hospital is lovely and quiet as it's a small town and is midwife run so might consider it for birth as its only 15 min away, where as all the other big hospitals are 30+ mins, only downside is if have to transfer in an emergency. 

All went went she just gave us lots of info, weighed and measured me. Best part was we were sat in an actual hospital suite with the tiny cot in one corner of the room :cloud9: all seems real now!

Booking in appointment has been arranged for 4th June, can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TTCBean

I have the worst all day sickness :( makes my tummy ache! So sick. Kind of feels like motion sickness... It makes me gag and cough! I didn't have his with my first pregnancy! Was hoping I'd get off easy again. I'm eating like total crap lately and haven't been working out. Can't wait for this to all pass.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I know at five weeks there's still plenty of time for symptoms to kick in, but I'm really enjoying feeling completely normal for the time being!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so tired! Mt kids love waking me up early lately lol. And I've got the midwife at 9 20 am x one week today till my scan x


----------



## BKKBabe

I guess my lack of morning was a bad sign after all...

Just had my first appointment and very glad I decided to get a scan after all: yolk that looks about 5 weeks instead of an embryo of 8weeks. We're doing a repeat hch on Thursday and have a D&C when it's confirmed. I would've done it today but my doctor insisted on having a confirmation with the blood test.

I'm sad and stunned. I never thought I was immuned to this but after 2 healthy pregnancies, I surely didn't expect it. 

So it's over for me. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies!:flower:


----------



## Frustrated1

Oh *BKK*, I'm so sorry to hear that. It must have come as a terrible shock. As you say, better to find out now than at the 12 week scan though. Whenever it happens it is a very hard thing to have to go through though. My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry BKKbabe :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

So sorry BKK...My heart goes out to you. I have been in that situation myself before so can feel your pain. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

So sorry hun x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm so sorry bkk!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

So terribly sorry BKK :hugs::flower:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## cntrygrl

Can I join you ladies I'm due January 30th based on LMP.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Welcome sailors and cntry!

BKK I am so sorry. I was stunned when I got my bad news last pregnancy as even though I knew it was a possibility it always seemed like it would happen to "someone else" and not me. :nope: Thinking of you.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome cntrygrl! I'm so glad we're bump buddies again!


----------



## TTDuck

got my first ob appointment for june 23. I'll be 9 weeks at that point (he's on vacation the week before when he typically starts appointments). I have an appointment with my endocrinologist today though and she added hcg to my bloodwork last week. 

anyone else deal with low thyroid in this or previous pregnancies? 

mushymilk - I'm 6' also so I feel your pain!


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank you ladies.

Mushy-- It is exciting to be in the same bump group again. Just hoping this one is a sticky little bean. It will be my first all natural pregnancy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi cntrygrl and congratulations! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Hi and Thank you Bevzi :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome hun x 
I had my appointment bloods are fine my iron reserves are low so need to take vitamins and I'm not immune to rubella but i was with last two pregnancy's don't no why I'm not now . Weird x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is strange about not being immune to rubella this time!


I have my bloods tomorrow.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## SteffyRae

I'm so sorry BKK
Welcome new ladies

Got my bloods back from exactly 4 weeks levels 171. I'll get the results from today's draw tomorrow.


----------



## blessedmomma

So sorry to hear bkk :(


Congrats to the new ladies and welcome

I haven't been on a minute. Very sick and completely exhausted. It's a lot worse than my previous pregnancies so it's really doing me in. First appt scheduled for June 18. Will be happy to get that one over with since there is so much extra at the first one.


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna that is weird about the rubella.

Heather I had an u/s at my last pregnancy and this pregnancy on the same day, 5+5. With my last pregnancy they could only see the sac and yolk. With this one they saw sac, yolk, baby, and heartbeat. So it really is a toss up. 

Steffy- sounds like a good first draw:)


----------



## lesh07

My midwife appointment is on 18th June too Blessedmomma. Xx


----------



## TTDuck

got my blood results from my endo. she could tell I've been faithfully taking my prenatals. my hcg was 84 at 4 weeks and my a1c was 5.4% so that confirms I'm not starting out diabetic (had gestational before). so that's relief! she still told me only 30 grams of carbs at meals :( 

blessedmomma - sorry you're so sick/exhausted! does it last the whole trimester for you?


----------



## donnarobinson

I feel for u Blessedmomma I had hg with Chad and it was horrendous I'm not to bad this time I haven't been yet I do feel sick most the day and of a lot of food bt it's not been as bad . Mine lasted to about 16 weeks with Chad . I hope t everything is ok this time with me not actually being sick. My scan Is on 6 days and counting lol x


----------



## lesh07

Well I feel relaxed for hitting 6 weeks. Had some aches last night but I think that was due to being constipated for a couple of days then going. Woke up feeling great! 

Sickness is really bad some days then nothing the next. Just waiting to hit 12 weeks and the scan then I can truly breathe. Xxxx


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I too am feeling great! I know the craopy symptoms kicked in at about 6 weeks with DD so we will see how it is for me next week. If I stayed feeling like this I'd be so happy!


----------



## SakuraRayne

So im 7 weeks and still no morning sickness... but i do get nauseousness every now and again tbh i hvnt had many symptoms just tiredness, bloating, moody and being nauseous maybe sore nips but thats about it i see my baby dr on tuesday :D ill be 8 weeks so super excited about that.. Halfway through first trimester geez that went quick :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sakura that's a good amount of symptoms! It's way more than I've got, which is mostly moodiness, my poor husband!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww congrats Heather! :)


----------



## PitaKat

Looks great, Heather!


----------



## donnarobinson

Looks great heather ccan'twwait for my scan x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's awesome heather! I can't wait to get a scan!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats hunni. Xx


----------



## TTDuck

So cool you got to see the heartbeat heather!


----------



## LillyFleur

Great pic Heather! 

I wish we got early scans on the NHS, I can't help but worry! I felt so nauseous last week but now I just feel mostly run down with slight queasiness if I've not eaten in a while...That's it!!! No sore boobs or exhaustion, I'm even peeing less! Hope baby is ok :cry:


----------



## donnarobinson

My Boobs aaren't sore either Hun not much ssymtoms here x


----------



## blessedmomma

TTDuck said:


> blessed momma - sorry you're so sick/exhausted! does it last the whole trimester for you?

It usually lasts a little past first tri. With one of them it was literally the whole pregnancy. I got sick the morning my water broke and even right after I had him :( it usually clears up around 16ish weeks



donnarobinson said:


> I feel for u Blessedmomma I had hg with Chad and it was horrendous I'm not to bad this time I haven't been yet I do feel sick most the day and of a lot of food bt it's not been as bad . Mine lasted to about 16 weeks with Chad . I hope t everything is ok this time with me not actually being sick. My scan Is on 6 days and counting lol x

Thank you. I'm currently already on two ms medicines. And I'm still nauseous off and on all day. At least I'm not throwing up. I gag a few times, but nothing comes up thankfully. With my first 3 pregnancies i refused to take anything. I got severely dehydrated with my 3rd and he had iugr. I can't help but think that was due to me not taking anything, so I always take something now. 



lesh07 said:


> My midwife appointment is on 18th June too Blessedmomma. Xx

Oh yay!!! Mine is in the afternoon and that's when I'm sickest so I tried to make it earlier but they had no time. I'll be praying I'm not too sick that day lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats heather!!!


----------



## Flourish

As congratulations heather. 

Blessedmomma I hope you don't get too much sickness this pregnancy. 

So far I've had sore boobs and just recently waves of nausea but no actual sickness yet... That's it.


----------



## Frustrated1

I don't have any symptoms other than extreme tiredness and being even more short tempered than usual...


----------



## TTDuck

I haven't had symptoms other than a little less energy. With my first I was super tired so my current energy level still feels good! I am already worried about gestational diabetes though. My waking blood sugar is a little high for pregnancy so trying to keep it in check.


----------



## BKKBabe

I'm so thoroughly confused. I went in for my D&C this morning. My hCG levels inly went up from 32424 to 34736. But I asked my doctor to recheck with Ultrasound before starting the process to dilate my cervix and... Low and behold: there's a heartbeat!!!

So needless to say, we didn't do the D&C. And now, we wait.

I still am not getting a whole lot of symtpoms...


----------



## minimoocow

BKKBabe - that is very scary! Hope it all works out for you.

My scan last night showed no development since the last one 2 weeks ago so I'm being referred to the hospital today for management of miscarriage.

It's been great hanging out here but sadly it wasn't to be. Wishing you all fab pregnancies and pain free births(!). 

Mini
x


----------



## donnarobinson

I woke up at half 4 feeling horrendous got bk to sleep anyway just woke up and feel the same had a drink of water & threw up all over the floor &#128549;xo 

sorry mini big hugs x


----------



## lesh07

So sorry minimoo... Xx

As for me...I had 1 little spot of light brown blood this morning, Which scared the hell out of me! I know brown blood can be old blood so not panicking yet. No cramping just slight aches from struggling with the toilet. Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Bkk that's awesome news, it's so good that you insisted on an ultrasound! 

Mini, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## cntrygrl

Minimoo-- So sorry :hugs:

BKK-- That's great news hoping everything is nice and easy from here on out.

AFM-- I've been having some spotting. I didn't have this in my last pregnancy. I'm afraid to take another test. I have an early ultrasound booked due to my previous history of mc.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Mini* so sorry to hear about the results of your second scan :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

*BKK* it just goes to show that you should never give up hope :)
I'm so pleased that today turned out so very differently from what you were anticipating.


----------



## TTDuck

lesh - that's great to hear! hope you little bean hangs in there! 

so sorry mini! :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all Ok girls. 8 weeks for me tomoz I can't believe I've knew for a whole month. 4 more weeks till 12 weeks so excited and can't wait to be out of first tri ! X


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck to all you ladies. We've lost our little snowdrop.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Aw I'm sorry cntrygrl! :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

So sorry cntry. :hugs:

Lesh I had a wee bit of watery brown discharge at 6 w 5 d and freaked. But it got fainter right away and disappeared, I had my betas checked again and they were still good, then had my u/s and saw baby measuring on time with a great heartbeat. My midwife said it was probably old blood from implantation working its way out. :shrug:

BKK so glad you asked for another u/s!! I don't like to give false hope but sounds like it could go either way at this point. Praying for you that baby just got off to a slow start - if you google Misdiagnosed Miscarriage there are success stories from women who went thru the same thing. On the other hand my last baby was measuring behind and even though he had a great hb of 152 bpm we found out at our 13 week scan he wasn't developing normally then lost him a week later. Hoping you have a positive outcome.


----------



## donnarobinson

cntrygrl said:


> Good Luck to all you ladies. We've lost our little snowdrop.

So sorry hun x


----------



## LillyFleur

So sorry to hear that Cntrygrl

Fingers crossed for you BKK! 

I've caved and booked a private scan next week, will be 8+3 by then so hopefully be able to see baby and it will look ok! It's the same day I haven't booking in app.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## lesh07

So sorry cntrygirl. Xx


----------



## SteffyRae

So sorry

Great news BKK

Well from Thursday to Tuesday my levels only went from 171 to 273 dr said it's still good and I'm early. They look for a 50% jump at least which I have.
I however am not very optimistic. I am extremely upset and feel like it's inevitable.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

SteffyRae stay positive hun, your numbers doubled and are still within the very large range of normal for 5 weeks. Keep your head up!


----------



## JJay

Sorry Cntrygirl :(


----------



## JJay

Can anyone more computer literate than me help with the Snowdrops signature please? I've tried clicking on the link but it doesn't seem to work for me. If I copy and paste the link in my signature all you can see is the text, not the image.


thanks for any help x


----------



## LockandKey

saw my midwife for the first time yesterday, peed in a cup while trying to wrangle 2 toddlers isn't easy, and talking above them to my midwife isn't easy either. What on earth am I thinking having 3???? :haha:

She has moved my EDD to Jan 6th, but I'm not planning on changing anything until Monday, which is when my dating scan is. I'm excited for it, but I'm also pretty nervous too, worried they won't find a HB at all :nope:


----------



## Frustrated1

So sorry Cntry. What a horrible thing to have to experience :hugs:


----------



## SteffyRae

I'm super excited for your scan lockandkey all will be well


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

JJay said:


> Can anyone more computer literate than me help with the Snowdrops signature please? I've tried clicking on the link but it doesn't seem to work for me. If I copy and paste the link in my signature all you can see is the text, not the image.
> 
> 
> thanks for any help x

[*URL=https://s1368.photobucket.com/user/SarahLou37/media/JanuarySnowdrops_zpse35fxsqd.gif.html]

If you remove the star from the beginning of this and copy and paste it should work.


----------



## JJay

Thanks Mushymilk. Has it worked?...


----------



## JJay

:shrug: not sure what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all well. 8 weeks today for me . Scan on Monday can't wait to know everything is ok i have no reason to think otherwise but it's always a worry till you see baby isn't it . :)
I'm scared what life will be like with three also! X excited to tho x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

JJay said:


> :shrug: not sure what I'm doing wrong!

There missy be something wrong with the link. I gave you the one I originally used, and figured it works for me so it must work for others. I'm not sure what else to do besides ask the creator of the image.


----------



## blessedmomma

cntry and mini- I'm so sorry to hear :( prayers for comfort and strength

bkk- that's amazing! so glad you had them run a scan. :happydance:

lockandkey- hope your scan is lovely <3

i'm now on 3 morning sickness meds. the hg has hit full swing :(


----------



## LockandKey

Blessedmomma- what meds are you taking? My midwife has just given me a med called Diclegis, and it's designed specifically for pregnant women with nausea and MS, so it's a category A. I've taken it for 2 days thus far, I feel a tad bit queasy here and there, but there's a huge improvement. I feel I have the ability to function like a human being again.


----------



## SteffyRae

So I'm definitely out levels have stopped increasing, they are exactly the same today as they were on Tuesday. I go to do more bloodwork Monday to see if they go down by themselves and it is passes on is own.


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry hun x 

I was shopping at asda yday & felt so ill was unreal. Felt like I was going to faint & be sick. 3 days till my scan excited can't wait to no all is ok then won't be long till be 12 week scan :) x soon out of first tri. X 
I feel for u blessed momma I was on anti sickness tablets with Chad was horrible x


----------



## Frustrated1

So sorry to hear your news *Steffy* :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

So sorry steffyrae. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Well as for me. Late yesterday evening I suffered some really bad aching lower back pain. No sharp pains or pulling. But def very uncomfortable. I have no blood lost but can't help but feel out....And after 3 years ttc I am hoping hard right now. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

SteffyRae I'm so sorry! 

Lesh, try to stay positive! I know it's easier said then done!


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry Steffy :hugs:


Hope all is ok Lesh :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

:hi: ladies!

Can I join? Am cautiously pregnant after a 2nd tri loss in February. 

Due date is 31.1.16


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi hun! Congratulations! :D


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

What a tough few days for some ladies on here. So so so sorry to Mini Cntry and Steffy. I can't imagine what you ladies are going through. I hope you all get your rainbow babies :hugs:

BKK how exciting is that!! I'm so glad you had them check with an ultrasound!! Hoping this little baby sticks around :)

Afm I had a pretty significant amount of blood in the toilet at 2am but Hubby and I did have some pretty intense sex last night. I'm pretty sure it's just from having a sensitive cervix. If I bleed any more today I'll prob call my doctor. I hope I'm not being stupidly optimistic :nope:


----------



## TTCBean

So nauseated!! Driving me bonkers... so hungry my stomach hurts but can hardly eat anything. Everything gives me the shivers. I really want GLUTEN pasta and tomato sauce, both things I cannot eat. :( Funny how that works!!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Thankfully my urge for carbs has started to wain slightly today. A good job as well as I've already put on 3kg! Am determined to carefully try to shift a bit of that over the next few weeks by being more careful about what I eat. I do NOT want to gain 55lbs with this pregnancy like I did with my son. It was too much hard work to lose it afterwards.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all Ok. I normally gain about 2 stone in pregnancy so 28 lb but that tends to be all baby and it comes straight of. But the i always put weight bk on defo not this time tho. 

Feel sick this morn & tired even tho I slept well. 2 days till my scan can't wait and can't wait to find out when my 12 week one is x


----------



## Chelle26

Ughhh weight and pregnancy &#55357;&#56904; I'm still trying to loose from Finley !!!! But im determined not to put more than a stone on im a size 14 uk so I think this is possibly lol !!! 

I think hubs is having symptoms for me !!! He's gone off tea !!!! Unheard of !!! He feels sick and tired all the time - I feel bloody fantastic lol !!!!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I have zero morning sickness is that normal??

never happened in all my pregnancies. even my son's I had a little bit of it.


----------



## Frustrated1

Yes, I think either 50% or 70% (depending on what you read) of pregnant woman don't suffer from MS at all


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

thanks frustrated for the facts. :D


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies. Yet again I am guessing the pain I was having was stretching as nearly 48 hrs later and no sign of blood etc... I do seem to be suffering with really bad WARNING TMI...Bowel problems! 1 day I can't go, next I can't stop. I suffered really bad headaches and nausea yesterday all day. 

I must have 1 strong baba in there. Xx


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Lesh those all sound like good signs!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Afm, Ok so not sure what's going on here. I had that bleeding thru the night two nights ago. I didn't pee from 230am until 1030 am and went I went I had a quarter size clot come out. The rest of the day was brown blood spotting and has since stopped. Yesterday I took another test to see how my line was. It was lighter but I also had only had coffee and peed barely anything so I didn't think much of it. I did a fmu test today after a 10 hour hold (thought my bladder was going to explode) and the test was lighter again. I've read about the hook effect so I decided to dilute my urine and dip another test. The left test is my fmu test and the right is the same urine but diluted. Do you think it's possible to have the hook effect this early? 
FYI the simple version for those that don't know, the hook effect is where your levels are so high they cause the test to show lighter and eventually negative but when you dilute the urine the test functions properly


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I only tested because of the bleeding. Otherwise I had stopped testing a while back. I took another test just now after a two hour hold and got a nice dark line. I think holding 10 hours was probably just too long. Feeling a lot better about everything now. Two weeks until my ultrasound and then I'll really feel at ease :thumbup:


----------



## lesh07

I am nearly 7 weeks pregnant! Feeling so thankful to be getting further along. Praying for the next 5ish weeks to go so I can see bubs. Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Less its a great feeling passing those milestones!


----------



## donnarobinson

It really is . I was sick last night. Only second time this pregnancy and fieat time while I was eating . We had a Indian takeaway for tea and I ate half maybe and it ended up in the toilet :( I think it q as because I was completely starving . 
I've got a bad headache today think it's because I haven't drunk enough. Scan tomoz I'm scared and excited . Hope everything is ok. :) it's at 11.20am so ill let you all no how I get on should get my 12week sscan tomoz as well. I've never had an early scan don't really no why I'm getting one this time midwife said there jist fitting everyone in . X


----------



## Lilllian

Hi Everyone,

I am 6 weeks on Wednesday and just waiting for morning sickness to kick in. I had it really bad with my son but memory is kind and now I just wish I felt some kind of sickness- I remember it arrived 6 weeks on the dot but I Just feel so good right now and am a bit worried. I am tired and had the 3+ test at 5 weeks on the dot, so praying all is fine. I get a scan at 7 weeks as my midwife offered it to me - she is amazing. Wish I could fast forward a week!!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

So happy to see the lines progress. They are so much darker now since 4 week's. And are so dark that even after drinking water I still get a positive. Just had to share, bc I am taking each day as a good sign. Trying to keep hope always since I am pal.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

Lilllian said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am 6 weeks on Wednesday and just waiting for morning sickness to kick in. I had it really bad with my son but memory is kind and now I just wish I felt some kind of sickness- I remember it arrived 6 weeks on the dot but I Just feel so good right now and am a bit worried. I am tired and had the 3+ test at 5 weeks on the dot, so praying all is fine. I get a scan at 7 weeks as my midwife offered it to me - she is amazing. Wish I could fast forward a week!!

I have zero morning sickness and will be 8 weeks on Thursday. So I feel about the same as you.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I'm six weeks today and ms kicked in with dd right at six weeks. Really hoping it stays away this time!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have no morning sickness either. In fact, I feel so well that I bought a digital with weeks estimator just for piece of mind. I was so happy when the 3+ popped up! 

This next week I'm going to be very busy. My husband and I decided to take a trip to Canada for a couple weeks. We leave June 10th and I've got so much I've got to get ready. It's hard to concentrate on anything though!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for a 3+!


I'm 9 weeks today and I remember this week last time was when I felt the worst with sickness but I'm not feeling too bad, just slightly nauseous. I am so so tired though, really underestimated how tiring it would be to be pregnant and have a toddler too!


----------



## TTDuck

maybe it's just too early for me, but I've felt fine as far as nausea goes. I'm still taking the prenatal with iron that made me sick with my first. I had to take a gummy vitamin and a slow release iron during the first trimester with my first and was a lot more tired so I'm feeling pretty good on this one so far! I hit 6 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Lilllian

I'm too scared to do another digi test incase it says 2-3. I know I will moan when/if MS arrives and I am quite scared at the thought of coping with two toddlers this time, but I wish i had a little bit of it to keep me sane! I am super moody though - poor husband! Did a theme park today on my own and it nearly sent me over the edge!


----------



## LillyFleur

I'm feeling mostly ok apart from that 1 week of nausea I had at 6 weeks, even started healthy eating again :thumbup:

Bad news is I think I've got oral thrush! Never had thrush in my life! Going to the docs tomorrow, just read online garlic is meant to help so I've been sucking on a garlic clove :haha: how glamorous is pregnancy! Poor DH is not going to want to come near me tonight with this garlic breath.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hi ladies, can I join? I'm 6 weeks today. EDD 25th. Recognise one of you from my first pregnancy! 

I'm feeling mostly ok but nearly vomited in the supermarket today. Didn't have any sickness last night so it was odd! 
I've been waiting the whole time for something to happen as I don't feel pregnant at all. Like can't even really believe it. Anyone else feel like that?


----------



## blessedmomma

Lockandkey- I'm on diclegis, zofran, and reglan. Each one only helps for an hour or so and I have to wait til it's time to take a different one. At least I'm not throwing up all day. The nausea can be just as bad I think sometimes. 

Litebrite- my test was lighter at 7 weeks, hadn't tested since about 4 1/2 so don't know where it switched. I diluted and got a darker line. So I know by 7 weeks for me the hook effect was already going on. 

Steffy- so sorry to hear :(

Welcome to the new ladies!

So jealous of you ladies with no ms. This hyperemesis is doing me in :wacko:


----------



## LockandKey

blessedmomma- that sounds really awful, I hope it lets up for you.

I got my first peak at baby bean #3 today, just one little baby, measuring at 9 weeks 1 day, so that puts me back to my original EDD of Jan 4th. Heart rate 171 :cloud9:
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11122334_10200782757647886_6637483419052817429_o_zpsrlr4sbt9.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

So precious lockandkey!!! What a great pic :cloud9:


----------



## sportysgirl

Lock and Key what a gorgeous photo! 

I have had some waves of nausea but am only 5 weeks so imagine it will kick in more next week


----------



## lesh07

Lovely lockandkey. Can't wait to see mine. But still got about 5 weeks. :( Xx


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you ladies. The tech mentioned she found a small bleed next to the gestational sac, but she said it was common, she didn't seemed concerned enough to give me restrictions, she didn't diagnose it as anything, and I have not had any spotting. Still, I'm a bit worried as I've never experienced this before. Any advice or reassurance?


----------



## Frustrated1

I have two hematomas, one of which is close to the cervix. I've had bleeding on and off for the last month. It has varied from dark brown spotting to full on bright red blood just like a period. My little peanut is still hanging in there though. I'm trying to avoid flying at present, have stopped exercising and we've abstained for the last two weeks, but otherwise I'm carrying on as normal. Am hoping to re-introduce all of the above after my 12 week scan assuming we make it that far.


----------



## PitaKat

What a great picture, lockandkey! Looks like it's growing well  

MissyBlaze, that's how i feel as well. I hope that after my first appointment I'll start to really feel like I'm pregnant.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

Lockandkey- I had that with one of mine. They called it a sub chorionic hematoma. I bled off and on for most of the first and second tri. Mine was pretty bad and toward the end of my pregnancy the placenta started pulling away. He was induced just in time at 37 weeks. From my understanding the majority of sch's go away on their own and nothing comes of them except maybe a little spotting/bleeding. If the sonographer didn't seem concerned I wouldn't worry too much. They knew right off the bat mine was pretty big and I had weekly scans to check on it.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. No matter how much I sleep I'm still tired. Kids didn't wake til 7 and 7.20 and I'm still shattered lol. 
Scan day excited and scared.
hope everything is ok in there. No reason to think otherwise stil scared tho. 
I'm not looking forward to the full bladder they always run late and ill be crying with needing a wee lol. I hope theyddon't put me back any. Last two times I've been put forward which if prefer lol. 
Well I'll let you all no how it goes x


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck with your scan *Donna*. I hear you on the tiredness front. I've added black out blinds to my son's black out curtains this week and thankfully he has now returned to his usual wake up time of 7 rather than 5.45, but I'm still tired. No doubt because I'm having trouble sleeping and have been waking multiple times during the night. I think it's a side effect of all the progesterone I'm on.


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck with your scan Donna looking forward to your update.


----------



## lesh07

Good luck Donna. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

God luck Donna! If it makes you feel any better, I've never gone to a scan with a full bladder and we've never had a problem!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Donna :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Good luck Donna. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls scan went fab. OOne baby with heartbeat. 8+2 she got me as but she said stick with my date as they will date it at next scan . 12 week scan booked for 30th June so 4 weeks today. Seems ages away lol. X


----------



## SakuraRayne

so i saw bub again today and was awesome last ultrasound was measuring at 6 weeks 1 days which was 2 days behind today was 7 weeks 6 days which was only 1 day :D bubs arms are growing and saw the brain and is looking adorable. Im so in love already, hearts beating strong im just really happy.. although doesnt look like a ninja turtle any more haha. Which means a new nickname ill have to think of but dont want peanut lol oh and plus have not had morning sickness yet


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news about your scans Donna and Sakura!


----------



## SakuraRayne

oh there is this new blood test that tests for down syndrome and also tells you the sex! and i do the test and 10 weeks i find out at 12 :) downside very very very expensive ... upside it has a 99.8% accuracy of gender and down syndrome compared to the last one which is still fairly expensive and doesnt have a very high accuracy...


----------



## LillyFleur

Great news about the scans ladies! 

Only 2 days to go until mine :happydance:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Kitty_love

Had my scan yesterday and got a little surprise, I'm actually 9 1/2 weeks instead of 6 1/2 weeks, due date now in Dec!

Wishing you all healthy babies! Guess I'll move to the Dec group.


----------



## Rachel89

Hi everybody! Congratulations on your pregnancies!! I hope I can join. Pregnant with baby #2 due on january 28th/29th, each website/app gives me a different date. My cycles are 31 days so tbh I rather go with January 29th. 

Good luck to all of you with your pregnancies, and for those who have lost theirs, I am deeply sorry <3


----------



## blessedmomma

Welcome to the new ladies!

So excited to hear about all the scans:cloud9:

Sakura I had that blood test down with my last baby and will with this one too. There is actually a couple different ones. They can do it anywhere between 10-14 weeks and it's very accurate. Can't wait to get mine done and find out gender!!


----------



## happybun

Congrats on your scans ladies! I had mine today too, we saw a little heartbeat, and am dated at 7 weeks 1 day now, with next scan on 6th July (does feel like ages away Donna!). We told our mums at the weekend too, they are so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have to get to next Monday, and then hopefully I get a scan too! I'm sure I will as I haven't been properly dated yet as my first appointment was too early.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

12 days until my scan :happydance:


----------



## lesh07

Happy today! 7 weeks...I know it may seem silly but after my last miscarriage every week is a huge milestone for me. Midwife in 2 weeks. Seen the doc and she already sent away for my dating scan. Xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Congrats Lesh :)


----------



## Abbiewilko

Hello all! Been a while since I posted on here! Hope you're all well :)

I am still suffering with nausea, it makes an appearance every morning and doesn't leave me until dinner time :'( 

Finally got my first midwife appointment through which is next Monday and we have our first scan on the 29th June.. Can't come round quick enough!! xx


----------



## Abbiewilko

happybun your avatar has made me reallllyyyyy want cake!!


----------



## Lilllian

Still no morning sickness for me at 6w2ds. I am getting worried. Scan on Monday and am dreading it. Everyone says follow your instinct but not sure if I am just be a worry wart :(

It arrived at 6 weeks with my two kids. Can everyone tell me when exactly their's arrived please? xxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

It started around d 6 weeks with number two this time it didn't really arrive as such for me to pin point I've only been sick twice bt feel nausea constantly I wouldn't worry hun . I had a scan two days ago shows perfect baby and heartbeat x


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks Donna! Congrats on your scan! 

I had another digi left so took it and it still says 3+, to my huge relief. I am also running to the toilet a lot and I am still v tired, so maybe MS will arrive in a few days.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've still not gotten any morning sickness, but then I didn't with my first either.


----------



## LillyFleur

Still no morning sickness over here! (Apart from week 6) Seen baby today and all is fine (see avatar! :cloud9:) so try not to worry! I hardly have any symptoms at all, boobs are fine not sore at all, I'm not tired, etc. Just a bit gippy in the morning if I don't eat straight away and gums bleed when brushing.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. 9 weeks here for me today. :) only3 weeks left rtil 12 weeks exciting 
hope ur all Ok . I'm do bloated come a night time feel six months preg lol. & my Boobs feel huge this morning x


----------



## wegle

Hi ladies

I wondered if it would be ok if I joined you?

I found out I was pregnant 3 weeks ago. It was a bit of a shock as I actually had what I thought was my period but was feeling funny after it so took a pregnancy test just for a giggle really. Imagine my shock when it said Pregnant 2-3 weeks!

I've had a bit of a scare this week. I started spotting on Monday so I popped to the doctor who referred me to the EPU for a scan. Had the scan yesterday and the good news is little nugget was tucked up right in the corner fluttering his little heart away. He was measuring exactly on track (7+3) and seemed pretty happy where he was. 

The slightly concerning news was the grapefruit sized cyst that is sitting on my right ovary. Depending on how it behaves between now and my 12 week scan I may need to have surgery to remove it. Their main concern was because of its size it would be more likely to twist which could be very bad.

There was really no explanation for my bleeding but the nurse did say that it is so common to have bleeding and it is really nothing unusual. She did say that even though it is very common they don't like to tell patients that until they can be 100% sure with an ultrasound that baby is ok. Which I guess makes sense. She did say that as this is the time I would have been having a period if I wasn't pregnant then that could be the cause of the bleeding, and considering I had a "period" last month that probably makes sense. I guess I'm one of those ladies that has a monthly bleed all through pregnancy! Wow maybe if I hadn't of tested I'd be one of those ladies that didn't even know she was pregnant until she was giving birth!! :haha:

Anyway I'd love to join you ladies on our journey! This is the first time for me so everything is very new and scary!


----------



## SakuraRayne

I've had no morning sickness and I'm 8 weeks n 4 days I've seen bub twice and all is well :) I do have bloat, gas and nausea and very emotional...


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies. yesterday was a hard day for me. I terrible pulling, Dull aches all day way up till last night. I was so worried as the dull ache was also making standing up difficult and walking almost impossible. I haven't had any bleeding yet but am now expecting it to come. :( I really hope this isn't happening again as it would be my 2nd miscarriage in 18 months. :(


----------



## Lilllian

Okay, food aversions and cravings starting to kick in. Regretting cooking some bacon for the kids :( smell of fat cooking - had forgotten that one! Had to have a cornish pasty for lunch and it was very nice :) Also bought an avocado to have with vinaigrette dressing later, yum :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I know what you mean about food aversions. I have no cravings at all but plenty of aversions!


----------



## Lilllian

Lesh, I really hope all is okay :hugs:


----------



## Lilllian

Bev, I do remember the aversions more - the smell of any cooking was horrible to me, so I am dreading that. I am craving salty/vinegar things at the mo, but I remember mostly get cravings for things I had as a child :wacko:


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome wegle

Lesh I hope all is ok.


----------



## Lilllian

Ms has officially started - bleugh, but rather relieved!


----------



## PitaKat

I haven't had any MS yet, but am increasingly feeling "blegh". It's a delicate balance between eating enough and not eating too much. The only other symptoms I have right now are being gassy and having my boobs grow (which did not happen with my last pregnancy!).

We celebrated my boy's 3rd birthday day before yesterday and I was offered wine by my mom and MIL and had to turn it down. I used the excuse that it would make me too sleepy, which it does, but I usually don't mind. 

In other news, DH and I are starting the process of getting a home loan from a bank. We've found a house with some property that we really like, which will give us room to grow as a family


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Lesh pulling pains and such are normal! Hopefully just your uterus growing and stretching :) have you called the dr to put your mind at ease?

I'm feeling bleh. Not horrible but not great. Feeling anxious too about lots of things. Looking forward to second trimester :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm the same no cravings but gone of a lot. Can't stand the thought of bread. Gone if chips . 
I feel shitty most of the time if I'm not tired I've got a banging headache . Roll on second tri when hopefully we all start to feel better x


----------



## lesh07

Thanks guys. Still no bleeding and pain has eased by yesterday morning. Hubby thinks it's where I have had 5 babies already and the muscles are all having to tighten that much more ready to carry another. I will feel better as a couple more days past. Xx


----------



## Lilllian

So pleased pain has stopped, Lesh! YOu may have pulled muscles, ligaments? I have pain in lower back that is really bad by the evening. I guess our bodies are weaker after having had babies already (only 2 for me though, 5 is amazing!)!!


----------



## TTDuck

Lesh hope all is well. My sister in law just had her forth and her body felt the pregnancy more if that makes sense.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Chelle26

Lesh I think it's completely normal I'm having the same thing cramping all day on and off every day and the most horrific lower back ache &#55357;&#56866;

This baby has me loving curry atm weight watchers in particular haha !!


----------



## Lilllian

My sense of smell and aversions has kicked in hugely today. At the moment it is based on chemicals (perfume, kitchen cleaner) but am dreading when I hate any cooking etc! I am going to force myself to work though it, and get as much sleep at night as possible to help me (can't stay awake past 9pm). I spring cleaned the whole house today so I don't have that to think about anymore - nesting ? :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Forcing myself to eat even tho I feel crummy. Also going to bed super early like lots of you. I'm with Heather, first tri does suck!


----------



## lesh07

1st try is always hard! There are so many concerns, Questions and lots of anxiety. We can all do this though. Much love to all. Xx


----------



## embeth

Hi 
Can I join here?? I'm due 26th January with my 4th baby &#128521; have three gorgeous boys already xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome new ladies!

lesh- praying everything is ok. definitely think it can take its toll and aches and pains can come earlier. plus every pregnancy is different, so we never know what to expect. I'm pregnant with number 8, and I can honestly say I have experienced different things at different times with each one.

pita- yay I hope you get your house!!! we bought ours a few years back and it was such a great thing for us :)

afm- i had some bleeding yesterday and last night i woke up with insane cramps and backache. I'm trying not to worry. I paged my OB and they are doing a scan tomorrow to check on the baby. they did mention it could be the start of a miscarriage, which i know. praying all is well.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Hoping it's not anything scary! Good luck!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope your scan goes well blessed.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your scan goes well hunni. Fingers crossed x


----------



## firstbaby1985

I'm due January 13th :)


----------



## wegle

Fingers crossed for you blessed! 

Well after my scan on Thursday showing baby is all ok, I've been spotting/bleeding ever since.

Had a wipe of bright red on Thursday which I put down to having the internal scan. Things seemed to be easing off over the weekend but then yesterday I had a full gush of bright red blood. Still not as heavy as my period would have been but it was enough to get me in floods of tears and panicking.

Hubby says not to worry. I'm not having bad cramps, I am having some but not even as bad as a period. I took another pregnancy test and it still shows positive but the line was much fainter than before. I still feel a bit sick, but not as much as before and I'm not sure if I do feel pregnant anymore. :nope: I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard. I don't have my next scan until 12 weeks which is 4 weeks away.


----------



## lesh07

Hope everything is okay Blessedmomma. Prayers sending your way. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you Blessedmomma :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Wegle can you speak to your midwife?


----------



## wegle

sportysgirl said:


> Wegle can you speak to your midwife?

I don't even have one yet. My booking in appointment isn't until 25 June when I will be 10+2. I've spoken to hubby and we've agreed that if I'm still bleeding by Thursday we will call the EPU again.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

:hugs: wegle and blessed. Hope everything is okay for both of you.


----------



## blessedmomma

Thanks everyone!

Wegle I hope everything is ok!! Prayed for you:hugs:

Afm I missed the call this morning, stupid phone was on silent. So when I called back they had to wait to call me back with scheduling. They finally called and I can either go to er or come in tomorrow at 2:30. Just decided to wait til tomorrow, since I would be waiting at the er for many hours. Hoping everything is ok.


----------



## PitaKat

Blessedmomma and Wegle, i'm Thinking of you guys and your little beans.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Blessed and wegle how everything is okay with you both!

I had my appointment today! I got to see the heartbeat and the little baby wiggling around! It was so awesome!


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome to all the new ladies. I think I have captured you all on the front page. 

Blessed and Wegle, I hope that everything works out ok for you guys. I was terrified when I first had bright red bleeding, but five weeks later I am still (I think) hanging in there. I have my regular two week scan to check the hematomas tomorrow. I'm assuming that will be my last one before my 12 week scan on 23 June. Then I guess I won't have another until my 20 week scan. That will be a long wait!

I've had a bit of very mild nausea on a handful of evenings, but nothing to write home about. I'm desperately trying to nip my carb binging in the bud. Last week's food of choice was a grated cheese, crisp and salad cream sandwich, usually eaten around 10am or 9pm! My husband was pretty disgusted at this "barbaric" choice of food.... :haha:


----------



## TTDuck

So I had been getting some brown spotting and started turning red. Then today it started flowing super heavy. Like I bled through a pad in less than hour. I feel like crap with a headache but initially thought that was because of being in the hot sun all day for work. And the bleeding had large clots or the like. I'm feeling super nauseous also. So pretty sure I'm out... &#128546;


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TTDuck

I'll call in the morning to check so hopefully I can know for sure


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TTDuck

It's kind of weird because this is about the time my period would show up!


----------



## Lilllian

Sorry to hear about the ladies having the stress of bleeding! I keep readings of many stories of woman bleeding, even heavily, and having successful pregnancies! Praying all is well with you all!!


----------



## Lilllian

> I've had a bit of very mild nausea on a handful of evenings, but nothing to write home about. I'm desperately trying to nip my carb binging in the bud. Last week's food of choice was a grated cheese, crisp and salad cream sandwich, usually eaten around 10am or 9pm! My husband was pretty disgusted at this "barbaric" choice of food.... :haha:

:rofl:

My eating habits have turned into that of a teenager! I have disgusted myself and I going to make a huge effort to eat healthier todAy! I ate toast, noodles, bowl of Thai curry and rice, blt sandwich, 2 packets crisps, chocolate, pasta and leek bake with garlic bread in ONE day! I 9 stone going on 20! I am going to make a huge effort to eat an egg a day and many more salads, veg and no processed crap! I am craving fresh food already today so I hope my bad habits are going! So hard to eat healthily when you have a rank taste in the mouth and feel like crap! 

Had my 7 week scan yesterday and saw heart beat and little bean doing well! They put me a day ahead and due date at 25th February, but I know it is 26th. So pleased and I burst into tears when she said you could see the heart beat :wacko: Told husband's family as they were babysitting kids and will do an email to mine today- sounds boring but we have 11 babies on just my side and a huge family so I am not in the mood to do a big announcement! My mum acted like we were announcing our first, she is so excited even though it will be grand child number 11 and SIL also due, in October! &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry about the bleeding hun . Big hugs . .
I'm still barely eating proper food only junk. Can't wait til the nausea passes. 3 weeks today till my 12 week scan d seems ages away. 
My cousin has her 20 week scan today she's already got a boy hoping for a girl. I'm so jealous can't wait to find out what I'm having lol. Only just over 6 weeks till we can have a gender scan exciting . 
My kids both have a bad cough and I've woke up with a sore tthroat x


----------



## lesh07

So sorry TTduck. Prayers being sent your way. Xx


----------



## lesh07

AFM...I have finally booked a private early scan. I have one tomorrow at lunchtime to check on baby. Mainly for piece of mind to make sure their is a little heart beat. As other than pulling/cramping/slight sicky feeling I have no other symptoms....Will let you all know how it goes. Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

Fingers crossed the bleeding stops. :hugs:

That cheese and crisp sandwich sounds amazing! :haha: my eating habits are like a kid too, yesterday I had chicken, chips and beans for tea... And I've just had a bowl of coco pops sat in the garden! (ahhh I do miss my post work, sunny evening glass of wine!) on the plus side I'm loving pineapple and strawberries so it's not all bad.


----------



## Frustrated1

LillyFleur said:


> Fingers crossed the bleeding stops. :hugs:
> 
> That cheese and crisp sandwich sounds amazing! :haha: my eating habits are like a kid too, yesterday I had chicken, chips and beans for tea... And I've just had a bowl of coco pops sat in the garden! (ahhh I do miss my post work, sunny evening glass of wine!) on the plus side I'm loving pineapple and strawberries so it's not all bad.

Don't forget the Heinz salad cream... It's a key ingredient ;-)


----------



## TTDuck

got in to see a doc and got blood work ordered for hcg and progesterone. got a scan scheduled for tomorrow. it was weird to have everyone at the doctor's office saying congratulations when I'm not even sure if the little bean is still there. still getting heavy bleeding with clots off and on. luckily my supervisor is ok with me working from home today! 

all your cravings are making me hungry! I'm so hungry but not feeling great eating!


----------



## blessedmomma

ttcduck- i hope everything comes out ok!! :hugs:

lesh- i hope your scan goes well also :hugs:

afm- had my scan and i have a subchorionic hematoma. i have mixed feelings about it since i have had one before. i do remember reading that the majority of them are harmless and go away on their own. but the one time i had one it was big and i bled a lot. then at the end of the pregnancy i almost lost my son due to the placenta pulling away where the sch was. his amniotic fluid went crazy low and they induced just in time. he was born gasping for air and now has speech problems which are usual for babies born after placenta abruption. im really just hoping this one is small enough that it wont have a huge impact on this pregnancy and wont be a concern


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou blessedmomma. Glad at least baba was okay in there, Fingers crossed the bleeds will stop. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad scan went ok hun I'm sure it will disappear on It's own. 20 days till my 12 week scan and counting g lol. My cousin had her 20 week scan yday she's having g another boy she already has one. I got a feeling mine will be another boy I have two already lol. I don't mind as long as there healthy but I would love a girl as this is defo my last x 10 weeks Friday! X


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies....Well Scan went amazing I was very nervous but the lady who scanned me was extremely enthusiastic! Baby's heartbeat was great and we saw it flickering away! Baby even moved for us. I am measuring 2 days ahead so officially 8w2days but gonna wait for 12 weeks scan to confirm this. They didn't even have to go internal. Xx Here's the pic. You can see the head to the right and a little arm bud forming. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely photo Lesh, glad all went well! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous scan photo Leshx


----------



## blessedmomma

awww congrats lesh! adorable <3


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou Ladies. I am so relieved. Still thinking cautiously and waiting for the 12 week scan to be able to relax fully. Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

so nice heather!!!!

im so jealous of you that already have your 12 week scan scheduled. my next appt is just the ob, on june 18, so 10 weeks for me. and i know they will schedule it after that, but i wish i had a date already!!! :brat:


----------



## SakuraRayne

So I have my blood test on Monday and then 2 weeks after is my 12 week check up and normally he checks bub which is exciting not only that but we will know bubs sex then :D super excited


----------



## TTDuck

Hi ladies. Had my scan today and didn't find anything. Just have to figure out if it's complete or if I'll need a d&c. My blood work showed low progesterone so I'll need to get that checked right away next time. Even though it sucks to lose a baby I still feel blessed that I can get pregnant and am sure I will have another eventually. 

Best of luck to you all. Hope all is well with you and your little ones!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm sorry to hear about that ttduck!


----------



## sportysgirl

So sorry ttduck hope your ok xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry TTDuck :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

So sorry TTDuck 
hope ur Ok girls. I can't stop eating rubbish. I can't eat much proper food but a load of junk lol. I'm already bigger with a bmi of 31 so really need to stay healthy x 

10 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thought I'd share some pics 
me pregnant with Chad day b4 I was due
pregnant with cj 40+10 day I was induced
my big boy cj who is three
my baby Chad who had his first hair cut yday :) 
And me how I'm starting out. Hate being so big x
 



Attached Files:







1day2 go x.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6









1 Day b4 he was born x.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 7









20150517_144621.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6









20150610_161408.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7









20150414_092855.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LillyFleur

So sorry to hear that duck :(

I got my letter in the post yesterday for my 12 week scan, however I'm switching hospitals so don't know if I will go or not, it's not until 1st July so will hopefully hear from my new hospital before then, if not I'm going to go anyway! Just want to see baby again.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

ttcduck im so terribly sorry. praying for comfort and strength for you :hugs:

donna- you have some adorable boys and you really look fab :)

i was thinking of doing a bump pic even though it looks like chub and bloat at this point and not a proper bump. i figure if i do one now i can have something to compare to


----------



## Frustrated1

So sorry to hear about the results of your scan TTDuck.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks blessed :) what's ur name again hun? 
I've taken a bloat pic lol. It is only fat bt i like to see it change lol. X


----------



## Rachel89

I am so sorry ttduck. :-(


----------



## donnarobinson

10 weeks today :) can't wait till my scan x


----------



## PitaKat

Sorry to hear that, TTDuck, I hope you're doing okay. 

A pipe burst under my house, flooding the crawl-space, so I spent a good portion of yesterday carrying buckets of water away from the house. My shoulders are feeling it today! Luckily I had a bunch of people helping, my two brothers, sister, dad and hubby. And my dad and brother replaced the pipe, so it's all fixed now. 

9 weeks tomorrow and my first Dr appointment is only 11 days away! Yay!


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- my name is Melissa :)

Pita- bet you're so sore!!! Glad it's all fixed though :hugs:

I just got the call from my ob about the sch. Total pelvic rest. No extra walking, exercise, and my hubs favorite (sarcastic undertones) no sex. And I took a 10 week bump pic today, actually 9+5 but close enough. I've lost quite a bit of weight from morning sickness but still have chub so I'm sure that's what most of the bump is, but it will be nice to compare.


----------



## donnarobinson

Looking gorgeous Melissa :) x


----------



## lesh07

Lovely pic Melissa. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely pic! :D


----------



## sportysgirl

Beautiful pic Melissa.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Beautiful pic Melissa! I love those kind of skirts, but I'm always too tall for them!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Ttduck really sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

Lovely bump Heather! I'm still definitely in the bloat stage 

Just thrown up for the first time this pregnancy, yey :dohh: it's my own fault as I've hardly eaten all day, feel better now I've eaten.


----------



## blessedmomma

so cute heather! i'm on #8 and i definitely show earlier. but also when i weigh more it takes longer to show than when i start out smaller. you look tiny so i definitely could see your bump showing earlier. just my opinion from seeing myself pregnant so many times. i have started out pregnancies a size 2 and anywhere up to size 12 depending on how long went between them. so i know this to be true for me.

lilly- sorry you got sick :( i cant wait for 1st tri to be done...


----------



## lesh07

Lovely bump heather. Xx

AFM...I am worried as woke up fine, Went for a wee and then got back into bed and had 3 lots of cramping managed to release some wind and it seemed fine but then got out of bed and the cramping was harsh, with strong backache! It only lasted 30 mins and I took some painkillers to ease it and it was gone. But now I am very achy. Although I am constipated as I have managed to go 2 times today but with a struggle. Really hoping bubs is okay. :( Xx


----------



## LockandKey

I'm sure everything is fine lesh, the bad cramping is most likely from the gas and constipation, I know cramps can worsen when things get backed up and can't evacuate properly :( another joy of pregnancy. Have you tried any laxatives to help? I think malox is safe during pregnancy. I hope your discomfort passes soon!

Nothing much to report here. It's almost boring haha no bump, still in my pre pregnancy jeans, actually, I lost 4 lbs in 1st tri, that has never happened in any of my past pregnancies


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm going days and days between being able to go toilet . Still not eating great . I am eating but not great. Nothing tastes the same . !
I've got to do washing and drying today and cba lol. Can't believe ill be 11 weeks next week. Just can't wait for mt scan. 

We have told some Ppl. But haven't announced to everyone which is great for me cuz normally tell the world early lol x


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Lockandkey I've found your four lbs! I can't believe I've gained 4 lbs! Actually, I can. I have to eat constantly to keep myself from feeling so nauseated. I've just been eating whatever was in the house. Dh picked up some healthier choices for me to snack on to keep my nausea at bay. Hopefully the weight gain slows down


----------



## LillyFleur

I've gained 4lbs too, I'm not too worried as my weight can really fluctuate (I could probably gain 10lbs in a bad week!) I was doing well with exercise pre pregnancy and going on my exercise bike daily but really not motivated to get on it now, most I can manage is a long walk.

Is anyone else suffering from hayfever? It's not too bad today but was awful last week uhhh :cry: I'm off to a four day festival in a field next week so don't know what I'm going to do, I'm taking eye drops and the odd snort of berconsise (also tried that drug free spray but it's crap)


----------



## Girly123

I am now 8 weeks and had an emergency scan on Friday and everything was fine. Still getting some pain and pink discharge though so just keeping an eye on it. X


----------



## Chelle26

Soo my midwife decided to come to my house yesterday to do my papers 
She told me I will probably be closer to the 14 week mark when I get my scan gutted
But oh well !! 

On a plus note she's referring me to slimming world for free yay !!!!


----------



## embeth

Hey all
How's everyone doing? 
I have my booking in apt at the hospital this afternoon. I hate this part of it all.. Hate being weighed and hate having blood tests! On a good note I have a private scan booked for tomorrow when I should be 8 weeks...
Keeping fingers crossed all looks like it should do! Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck! I don't mind bloodwork but I have to take my baby with me to appointments and by the time I get blood drawn he's totally over being there. 

I'm feeling fine, I've just been getting headaches.


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies. 48 hrs after getting my pain and no spotting yet! So baby must be one tough cookie. My doc says that it could have been my endometriosis playing up as I am a long term sufferer of that. Midwife Thursday afternoon. Has anyone brought a home Doppler? As considering getting one. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lesh isn't it normal to get cramping and slight pain in the beginning? Your uterus is stretching, so it should be uncomfortable. Glad everything is okay!


----------



## lesh07

Hi hun. It is normal to have cramping, but this cramping had me crippled over in pain and with sharp stabs to it. But it's all looking okay. Been feeling quite sicky today so hopefully all good in there. Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou Heather. I am tempted. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

lesh07 said:


> Hi hun. It is normal to have cramping, but this cramping had me crippled over in pain and with sharp stabs to it. But it's all looking okay. Been feeling quite sicky today so hopefully all good in there. Xx

Oh, I didn't know it was so strong. Glad everything is going well though!


----------



## blessedmomma

heather what kind of doppler do you have?? i was thinking of buying one as well

lesh i know what you mean... i have had cramping since the beginning but when its so bad it bends you over and mine has went into my back, its time to get checked out. thankfully they found the reason for mine, a sch. i just dont know where its going from here.

mushy- sorry about the headaches. boo. i am not a headache person, i usually never get them, except when im pregnant :dohh: and i get them quite often.

my first appt is wednesday and its a long one so i'll be happy to have it over with. its at 3:10 and my hyperemesis is 10x worse in the afternoon so hopefully i wont throw up on anyone :haha: and also hopefully i'll be able to keep my eyes open since 2pm seems to be the time my body decides its had enough every day and wants to sleep :sleep:


----------



## LockandKey

I'm craving chocolate like no body's business right now!


----------



## blessedmomma

lockandkey- i have some lush lindt truffles and a caramel and chocolate candy bar just waiting on me. i can't stand the thought of eating anything sweet with the hyperemesis, so it's hidden away... can't wait til i can munch on it!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Had my ultrasound today :) everything is looking peachy! Starting to feel a bit more real now.


----------



## LockandKey

Love seeing all these us photos :) lovely scan lite

I made a pan of chocolate brownies with chocolate chunks and that was clearly a mistake because I just want to eat the entire pan myself now. It doesn't help that chocolate is one of the few things that doesn't upset my nausea.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all well. II'm still getting bad headaches I had one all day yday that just wouldn't shift. 
I still feel sick but haven't been sick I a while x still super tired i slept well last 
& Stl had to drag my self out of bed lol x 2 weeks today till my 12 week scan x


----------



## Frustrated1

Morning all!

Just a week to go until my 12 week scan, although I've already had 5 scans to date so it's not as exciting as it might otherwise be! Am looking after a very poorly and spotty 10 month old at the moment. I thought he had chicken pox, but the doctor said it's a virus with non-specific spots, so hopefully that will clear soon and we can get out and about again. I had my booking appointment at the MW just under two weeks ago. Not much else going on, save that I've already put on 13lbs! I really hope I'm not on course to put on 55lbs like last time. Am going to return to doing some gentle exercise once I hit the 12 week mark. I have a definite bump and look about four months pregnant... Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the sunny weather &#128522;.


----------



## lesh07

Lovely pic litebright. It does seem more real when you see the pics. Xx


----------



## embeth

Hey all
I had an early scan today privately as I could not wait for 12 weeks. So pleased all looks great strong heartbeat and measuring 2 days ahead so 8+2 today! X


----------



## blessedmomma

Lite- so cute!!! 

Donna- sorry about your headaches :(

Frustrated- I'm thankful my kids aren't sick right now. I don't know where I would find the energy to care for them. 

Would love to see some bump pics if anyone is comfortable doing them. 

Same old stuff here. Exhausted, sick, managing it one day at a time. First appt tomorrow. Hopefully will have the 12 week sonogram booked after I talk to my ob tomorrow.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Bump pics sound lovely! I don't have any to add myself (except bloat after eating) haha. But I'd love to see others who are farther along!


----------



## LockandKey

I still dont have a bump, that or I can't tell between the early stages of a bump and left over flub from my 2nd pregnancy


----------



## LillyFleur

Got a missed call from my new hospital so will call them tomorrow! They text and ask me to go to an appointment next Tuesday for an hour, just hope it's my booking in app and not another early bird app :growlmad:

With my first booking in app I took the day off, so work were not suspicious but I can't keep taking days off and I'm not ready to tell work yet. Is it possible to get some generic appointment card from the midwife that just mentions the hospital? How are you all hiding your appointments from work?

Edit: Anyone else dreding brushing their teeth? I'm down to once a day and even then it's about 10 seconds :blush: hate it.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh my Heather! My baby that had a sch had extremely low fluid and they induced just in time. They were doing weekly scans and were specifically checking the placenta but when they broke my water in labor it was all blood and they found out after he was born the placenta had been pulling away for weeks:( how far along were you when you lost your little one to low amniotic fluid? It really scares me having another sch this time. 

Well I just found out from dh that the calendar says my appt is Thursday and not tomorrow :dohh: baby brain at its finest. It has been Wednesday in my head for two weeks now and I would have seriously went in tomorrow had he not looked. Sigh.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Oh Heather I know how you feel! Because my last baby couldn't release his urine my amnoitic fluid was very low as well. So I really want to know if my fluid is okay this time too. :-/

Lily I'm not very good at hiding my appointments LOL. I'm sure my HR manager knows I'm pregnant again (she knows about the loss of my last baby) but is too polite to ask.

Pretty sure my boss is on to me too...she asked how my last doctor's appointment was and when I said "fine" she was like "that's so great!" Either she knows or she thinks I had a really awesome dentist appointment. :haha:

Baby has a detailed anatomy scan in 6 days - I found out I was losing my baby at a similar scan last pregnancy, so to say I'm nervous would be an understatement.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I'm sure you all will be able to breath a sigh of relief once we make it into the second trimester. Who would have thought being pregnant would be so scary?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

So sorry :hugs:
Hopefully this pregnancy is smooth sailing all of the way! (Well as smooth as a healthy pregnancy can be :haha:)


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh my goodness Heather I'm so so sorry :( I can't imagine. With my two miscarriages I never saw baby on u/s with hb so I can't imagine after seeing a healthy baby with a heartbeat and then losing them. My first mc I was about 8 weeks and just bled a lot for a week til I mc. With the second they did an u/s around 7 weeks and there was no hb. They said there was genetic problems. Was heartbreaking both times.


----------



## lesh07

9 weeks today! Early scan did put me 2 days forward (So technically 9w 2d) but I am waiting for the 12 week scan to confirm. Its the furthest I have been in 3 years. Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Leah that's great news!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Yay Lesh!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great, Lesh! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Yay lesh x


----------



## PitaKat

It's not much of a bump yet, but here's a picture from today, 9 wks +4. My overwhelming symptom right now is fatigue. I have to summon the strength to stand and do dishes. i have 3 loads of clean clothes that need to be folded and put away, but cannot find the energy to do it :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







bumpie_week_9~2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessedmomma

Yay lesh!!! :)

Pita you look adorable :D

Afm my appt tomorrow got cancelled due to my ob having a family emergency so rescheduled for next Thursday. They had me come in today for a sonogram to check on the baby and baby was going great. The nurse didn't know how to check for the sch but the cramps tell me it's still there.


----------



## lesh07

Glad to hear baby is doing well blessedmomma. Xx

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow. It's the booking appointment and I am having to take all 4 youngest with me. That is going to be interesting. Lol. Xx


----------



## LockandKey

I don't see my midwife again until the 29th. My appointments are so far apart it makes me a bit nervous. I've been extra paranoid this pregnancy, though I don't have a reason to feel this way as I still have plenty of symptoms on and off and no spotting, I keep feeling like something is going to go wrong and I will not be bringing this baby home with me :( I just keep getting bad feelings, and every pregnancy dream I've had involved heavy bleeding. 

I'm sorry if I'm complaining, I'm just finding it really hard to relax and enjoy this pregnancy. Maybe I will call my midwife for extra reassurance.


----------



## SakuraRayne

so im 10 weeks 2 days n only just vomited today i hope that was the only vomiting ill be having haha.... in other news had my blood test monday just gone so in 2 weeks i find out bubs sex n if he/she is all healthy :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Lesh- you have a very busy appt ahead of you! 

Lockandkey- I have had feelings off and on just like that which is completely unusual for me. And 2 miscarriage dreams. I'm just trying to pray my way through it. It's so hard to deal with thinking these things :(


----------



## blessedmomma

Sakura- so exciting!!! Can't wait to start hearing some genders :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls . Hope ur all Ok. :) I'm still getting bad headaches & so tired . I slept 8am - 6 am did wake for a hour or so at 2 am tho bt even Stl more sleep than I usually get . 
11 weeks tomoz 5 weeks till my gender scan seems agesbbut I'm sure wil fly by 12 days till my dating scan be nice to no my official due date lol x 
I've been living of pot noodles nothing tastes right haven't been sick in a while bt imdying to have a proper meal x


----------



## Frustrated1

I already feel massive. I managed to lose all of my 55lbs of baby weight by January of this year and my tummy was back to being relatively flat. I can't believe I'm this big at 11 weeks and 4 days. I'm usually a UK size 8-10 (US 4-6) and was about this size last time at 16 weeks. I always get an big inwards dip in my bump where my belly button is. Does anyone else get this? It looks really odd.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lesh07

Looking good pita and frustrated. Liking the bumps. I don't really have 1and yet you would think being baby no 6 I would show early. Finally having a day where I don't feel to sick after 3 days of 'ugh' I am lucky though that never once have I actually vomited with any of my pregnancies. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

That'sme 11 weeks tomoz . Just fat lol x
 



Attached Files:







20150618_102841.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

You don't look fat, you look awesome!


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous bump Donna!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bumps ladies :)

Here is my 11 week bump 
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/0D521DD1-93DB-4617-9EE7-D779A489375D_1.jpg


----------



## sportysgirl

Cute bump Bev xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Loving the bumps :) 

Sorry about the vomiting, bleh! I haven't actually been sick, just that constant queasiness which I can't wait to go away. 

Seems weird to think about genders already, but then again that's probably because we aren't finding out. Anyone else staying team yellow??


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I wish I had the patience to stay team yellow, but I just don't! I've told my husband that after have at least one of each gender I'd like to stay team yellow following subsequent pregnancies. Even then I might not!


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh I love all the beautiful bumps!!!! 

I think we have an amazing group here :)

Mushy- lol I think the same way. I have 3 girls and 4 boys so I think how lovely it would be to be surprised. But honestly it will never happen. I get way too excited about knowing and I love that moment when I know a little more about who is growing. There is enough surprises when they are born to enjoy like what they will look like and what kind of little personality will they have lol. I have immense respect for anyone that can wait. Honestly dh will never be surprised and there is no way I'm having anyone know without me knowing! :rofl:


----------



## Frustrated1

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Loving the bumps :)
> 
> Sorry about the vomiting, bleh! I haven't actually been sick, just that constant queasiness which I can't wait to go away.
> 
> Seems weird to think about genders already, but then again that's probably because we aren't finding out. Anyone else staying team yellow??

Yes, we are &#128522;. We have started to think about names (which we were also doing this time last year...!). We are really struggling with boys names. I either don't like them or think they are boring/ bland. It will continue to be called peanut after it is born if it's a boy at this rate &#128514;.


----------



## donnarobinson

We will be finding out to . I was saying last night I'd love a surprise but I couldn't wait I've got two boys .. really hoping for a girl but it doesn't really matter either way as log as there healthy x


----------



## LockandKey

I really really want to find out the gender and can't wait for my 20 week scan. I have 1 boy and 1 girl already so this bean will be the tie breaker, and I'm beyond curious!


----------



## Bevziibubble

We will find out this time. I loved the surprise last time but I would like to know this time and plan. Also it will hopefully help LO to bond with new baby better in advance :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I waited til my 20 week scan with mt boys but I'm having a gender scan at 16 weeks this time only 5 weeks to go lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

So my tjree year old has chicken pox I've got to have a blood test to see if I'm immune if not I need an injection x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

We're planning to stay yellow too  I do have a feeling that this one is a girl. But still, I like the mystery and getting to pick out two names. We were talking names last night too! I have a list of about 25 girl names and 15 boy names that I've compiled the past few weeks. I went through them with the hubby and he only vetoed one from each list. It'll take us awhile to narrow it down at this rate! We're pretty sure of what we want to use for middle names, though. Hadleigh is a really pretty name, Heather :thumbup:


----------



## LockandKey

I have no boy or girl vibes at all for this baby so far, so I have no clue one way or the other. I also have no names at all except Violet as a mn for a girl and dh isn't helping any, though he never really has :/


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm not having any girl or boy vibes either. I was convinced ds was a girl. Oops! This time I have no feelings, but that could be because I just don't feel pregnant! 

My husband and I spent hours last time coming up with names and only came up with two boy names and one girl name we both liked. Alexander Thomas, which is ds names and Emmett Cornelius for boys and Amelia Margaret for a girl. We have no other options! And my husband is rethinking Emmett because Cornelius is too odd of a middle name.


----------



## LillyFleur

We're team yellow! DH family are mostly boys so I'm expecting baby to be :blue: - I would love a girl though (DH already calls the baby little man :dohh:)

I'm having one of those I don't feel pregnant worry days :( the festival we went to was a disaster as our tent got burgled last night while we were sleeping in it! They even opened the compartment we we sleeping in and went though our stuff :cry: DH phone and wallet stolen. Needless to say we have packed up and are back at home.


----------



## Flourish

Oh no lillyfleur I'm so sorry that happened to you, that's awful! 

Loving all the bump picks! 

I think we're going to find out if it's a girl or boy, both hoping for a girl but will be happy either way.


----------



## lesh07

We will be finding out! But gonna have the sonographer to place the gender in a envelope and not tell us so we can do a gender party and find out with everyone else. I have a boy, 3 girls and then a boy so happy to find out with everyone else. Xx

I am thinking girl vibes at the minute though. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Forgot to say I have ordered my Doppler today so should be with me tomorrow. Can't wait to try to find baby for reassurances. Xx


----------



## Chelle26

We will be finding out I think 

Finally got a scam date through !!! Not till
The bloody 9th July !!!! I'll be 13+6 !!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

lilly- that's really scary!!!! I'm glad they didn't hurt you guys at least. :hugs:

chelle- that happened to me in my last pregnancy. scheduled me for 13+6. took forever!!! hope it's not that way this time for me :wacko:


----------



## lesh07

My scan date has come through. 13th July I will be 12w 5d but as she measured me 2 days ahead last time I am imagining it will be the same again and then I will change my ticker. Xx


----------



## LockandKey

My next scan is June 30th, same as another lovely lady here. I'll be 13 +1. I'm sure I would have gotten it sooner as I'll be 12 weeks on Monday, but am currently out of town visiting family for the week while dh is in St. Louis on a business trip. 

Everyone I know seems to be getting girl vibes from me, especially my step father, and he was right about DS when I thoroughly convinced DS was a girl. A lot of the signs/symptoms seem to be pointing to girl too. Secretly a fair bit of me hopes everything and everyone is right :blush:


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone, I had an early scan today and sadly looks like I've had a mmc. Good luck everyone and hopefully I'll be back before too long x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

So sorry jjay :(


----------



## LockandKey

So sorry JJay :(


----------



## Frustrated1

So sorry to hear that JJ &#128546;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry JJ :hugs:


----------



## Flourish

So sorry Jjay.


----------



## Chelle26

So sorry jjay xx


----------



## sportysgirl

So sorry JJ :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

So sorry jj big hugs x x 

hope ur Ok girls, can't believe I'm 12 weeks oon Friday. 
My scan is next Tuesday can't wait to get an official due date so I can book my gender scan x


----------



## Frustrated1

A bit of an odd question... Are any of you based in Montreal? I will be on holiday in Montreal at the time I am due to have my 20 week scan. I therefore need to find a good clinic or hospital there at which to have it. Am not quite sure where to start looking!


----------



## lesh07

So sorry JJ. Xx


----------



## PitaKat

I'm so sorry to hear that, JJay &#128542;


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls one week today till mt scan can't wait . Can't believe I'm 12 weeks in 3 days x


----------



## Frustrated1

3 hours until my scan. Must remember to drink lots of water! Have been feeling incredibly nervous since yesterday.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got my scan today, so excited!


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck Bev!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you! :)


----------



## lesh07

Good luck Bev. Xx

AFM...I have my Doppler and been able to hear baby a couple of times. It so nice to have the reassurance. :)

I am officially in double digits tomorrow. So happy right now. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Good luck frustrated. Hope to see lots of scan pics. Xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Me too! We didn't get very good ones with my son so I am hoping for better this time! If all is well I am then off to the maternity shop to treat myself to some new dresses for our delayed honeymoon this summer


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck with the scans girls. ! Update with pics x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Scan went well, baby was extremely wriggly and wouldn't stop moving around! Been moved up to 13 weeks :)

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/AA837249-8696-4501-9171-BD1A6ADE0EF4.jpg


----------



## lesh07

Lovely scan pic bev. So baby was measuring bigger then. Mine are always pushed forward a few days. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Ahh a late honeymoon sounds lovely Frustrated. Xx


----------



## Abbiewilko

Hope everyone who had scans today have gone well! Can't wait to see all the pics. 

Looking forward to my scan on Monday.. it's dragging sooooo much!!!

And today all I can think about is food :thumbup: though I don't have anything in the house which is satisfying my appetite. Donna I read your post a few pages back and you've made me want pot noodle!!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Bevziibubble said:


> Scan went well, baby was extremely wriggly and wouldn't stop moving around! Been moved up to 13 weeks :)
> 
> https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/AA837249-8696-4501-9171-BD1A6ADE0EF4.jpg

Great pic! :happydance:


----------



## Frustrated1

Everything looked good on the scan including a small Nuchal measurement. My EDD was brought forward two days to 1 January 2015.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad your scan went well. Aww a new year baby! :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely pics girls i think girl for Bev and boy for ffrustrated :) 

ha I was living on pot noodles abi . X
i normally get moved a few days ahead as well x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on your great scan Bev, and good luck to everyone else having one - I'm sure they'll all be wonderful. :)

We had ours yesterday and Baby was looking perfect and healthy, measuring a couple of days ahead. We also got our blood work back and Baby is super low risk for chromosomal abnormalities. 

I don't know how to post pics from my phone but Baby is in my profile pic to the left. :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats as well Frustrated!


----------



## Chelle26

Congrats ladies beautiful pics


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

That's great Heather! I have plenty of amniotic fluid this time too, what a relief. Personally I am just sticking with my original due date...babies arrive on their own time anyway. :)


----------



## lesh07

Lovely scan pics frustrated and heather and mama2be. Can't wait to get to mine now, Although mine is still 2w 6d away. Xx


----------



## DannaD

Hey ladies! I went MIA for a while, I just couldn't believe I was pregnant haha. Just had a scan though and baby was looking great and adorable! I'm trying to attach a picture lets see if it works...

https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m482/real-dufresne/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg

Does the picture looks normal to you? It has a weird shape I think. I ser more round ones. Doc didn't say anything though.


----------



## sportysgirl

Horray for double digits Lesh!

Bev, I know I have commented in your journal but love your scan photo!

Great scan frustrated! 

Fit glad your scan went well and that your blood test came back well.

Gorgeous scan Heather! 

Danna that scan looks beautiful.

I am jealous of all the scans mine seems so long away!


----------



## blessedmomma

Loving all the scan pics!!! 

As for me I stick with whatever the ob is going by. Where I live they don't change your due date based on scans unless it's more than a week difference. So my baby on both scans measured 2 days bigger but I know my doc will go with original date so that's what I'm going by or I'll get confused when I go to my appts that she would be using the original date if that makes sense.


----------



## donnarobinson

My belly is starting to round out more now. First pic is 8 weeks and second is 11 and and a bit lol.
Stil fat from other two kids bt defo looking morerrounder x
 



Attached Files:







MyCollage_0.png
File size: 125.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LillyFleur

Aww I love seeing the scan pics!

We've had to unexpectedly tell everyone about the baby today, so I've booked another private scan for this Sunday, really just want to check baby is ok - especially now everyone knows. NHS scan is another 2 weeks away and I can't wait that long.


----------



## PitaKat

Oh i love all these scan pictures! They make me happy lol  

I had my first appt today, everything looks good. Met the midwife, who is a lot younger than i thought she would be. I liked her though. They did An ultrasound (If i had known that was gonna happen i would have brought my hubby!) and Baby Mini was curled up at first, then got really active and wiggly! Amazing to see it moving around, knowing it's there, but not be able to feel it yet! Mini is measuring 10 wks +1, close to the lmp date.


----------



## PitaKat

Here's my ultrasound pic, not the greatest profile, but Mini was moving around a lot 
 



Attached Files:







20150623_192733.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SakuraRayne

beautiful scans ladys :D well i have a cold sucks a lot but soo looking forward to monday i see bub and find out if he or she is all healthy and find out the sex :D ill be 12 weeks cant believe im almost out of my first trimester


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Lovely scan pics Danna and Pita!!

Lesh those 2 weeks and 6 days are going to fly by and it will be time for your scan before you know it! (Though if you're anything like me time will slow to a crawl once you have only 48 hours to go).

Sakura are you going to be the first to find out the sex?? It sounds like it!


----------



## blessedmomma

So cute pita!!


----------



## lesh07

So gorgeous Pita. Xx

Thanks fit mama. I hope it does. Now when I look back on the last 6 weeks it feel like its gone quick. I am just desperate to tell people as haven't told anyone yet!

AFM...Look at my ticker! Finally in double digits. Wahoo. And listened into to baby this morning and babas heart is beating away in there. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Danna...That pic is amazing! 

Thankyou sportysgirl. Xx

Lovely Donna it's great when you can see the changes. Xx


----------



## SakuraRayne

Haha fit I hope so can't wait to start buying clothes  wonder who will be next to find out sex :)


----------



## DannaD

Thanks ladies! It was a ery quick scan, just to reassure me, but it felt great!
You can find out the sex at 12 weeks? I can't wait to know, but it will be most likely around 20 weeks. I'm sure it's a boy and OH is sure it's a girl so one of use will be right haha


----------



## LockandKey

At my nt scan they try a guess at the gender, so I will have an idea by the 30th but I won't count it as real gender scan until the 20 week scan. I plan on doing a gender reveal photo for fb


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

DannaD said:


> Thanks ladies! It was a ery quick scan, just to reassure me, but it felt great!
> You can find out the sex at 12 weeks? I can't wait to know, but it will be most likely around 20 weeks. I'm sure it's a boy and OH is sure it's a girl so one of use will be right haha

A friend of mine got an ultrasound at 11.5 weeks and found out she's having a boy. It was pretty obvious too! Although I'm sure it's a lot easier when it's a boy vs girl.


----------



## blessedmomma

to check gender before 14 weeks you have to know what you're looking for. there is something called nub theory and it is highly correct. my last two babies who were checked were both correct.

all babies look like they have a 'boy' part until 14 weeks. the difference is that for girls the nub is at a lower angle when measuring from the spine. the boy nub points up more when measuring from the spine. the closer you get to 14 weeks the more accurate it is. here is a link on the science behind it and at the bottom of the page is some actual sonogram pics that show how they determine.

www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


of course there is also the verifi or harmony tests that take a vile of the mothers blood and can tell from dna if there is any genetic abnormalities and the babies gender. they are accurate from 10 weeks on. 

I'll be checking for nub and also having the verifi test done at my nt sonogram so I will have a good idea in a couple weeks and know for sure the week after that :)


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies. I am a little scared as just been for a wee wiped and had blood streaks in my discharge and it's red. :( Can't believe this might be happening again. Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Oh no Lesh. Have you recently done any exercise or had sex?

Hope its just a one off xx


----------



## lesh07

I did strim the back garden and picked up some weeds. But didn't find that particularly hard. Xx


----------



## DannaD

I think it's pretty common Lesh, bit of blood without cramps probably means nothing bad, take it easy today.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hope everything is okay lesh. My fingers are crossed for you! 

My SIL was also pregnant, she started bleeding last night and doctor confirmed miscarriage today. I feel so sad for her. I don't know what to say or act around her now. Especially for anything pregnancy related.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Love all of the scan pictures!! 

Lesh I had some pretty good bleeding but it turned out to be nothing. Hopefully that's the case for you. Fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## DannaD

Sorry about your SIL Mushy, so sad :( How far along was she?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Lesh fx for you that all is well - small amouts of bleeding seem to happen to so many ladies. Can you get in for a quick scan to ease your mind?

So sorry about your sil mushy, that's so sad. When I lost my last baby I had to tell my HR manager at work about it, and she was pregnant too. Strangely her pregnancy didn't upset me at all though - if anything I felt like she understood what I was going thru better because of her own pregnancy. I hope your sil catches her rainbow soon.

Hmmm at my nt ultrasound the doctor predicted boy for the couple who went in ahead of us but told us he couldn't tell with our baby...does that mean we're having a girl? Lol. In BC they won't tell you the gender until at least 18 weeks so we'll probably go to WA state to find out at 15 weeks. We're really close to the border and want to do some shopping there anyway, so no big whoop.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

She was approx 9 weeks. She's been trying for nearly 2 years, this is her first pregnancy since my nephew was born and he'll be 3 in 2 months. She was very upset when I announced I was pregnant, not at me, but in general. 

I worry I'm going to be a constant reminder of what she almost had.


----------



## blessedmomma

Lesh I prayed and I'm hoping everything is ok! 

Mushy that's so hard. The same exact thing happened to me and my sil. We were due within a couple days of each other and she mc early on. I felt horrible for her. But it was even worse cuz she would ask me how I was feeling and when I said I was sick with morning sickness pretty bad she made it sound like I was ungrateful for being pregnant even though it wasn't like that at all. I wouldn't have said anything about how I felt if she didn't ask. It made things very odd between us. And she did go on to get pregnant a few months later and everything was fine. I really wished it hadn't made such an impact on our relationship though. We were really close and things have never really been the same. I realized she had a hard time with it all, but I hated that I was made to feel bad as though I had done something wrong. It was all very odd and uncomfortable


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies I had been having lots of aches and sharp pains last night but no more blood as yet and I listened in to baby and heart is still beating away. Hubby convinced it's where I pushed myself into doing the strimming as I had no pain till I did that. Xx

Thankyou for all your prayers and well wishes. Xx


----------



## SakuraRayne

Soo girls we found out early what bub is and it's the harmony test they tell you if bub is at a risk for down syndrome and the sex :) bub has low risk of down syndrome and we're having a BOY


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww congrats!!


----------



## firstbaby1985

I wanna find out but I don't think my boyfriend will. We found out last time so I may have to stay yellow this time!! :(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

blessedmomma said:


> Lesh I prayed and I'm hoping everything is ok!
> 
> Mushy that's so hard. The same exact thing happened to me and my sil. We were due within a couple days of each other and she mc early on. I felt horrible for her. But it was even worse cuz she would ask me how I was feeling and when I said I was sick with morning sickness pretty bad she made it sound like I was ungrateful for being pregnant even though it wasn't like that at all. I wouldn't have said anything about how I felt if she didn't ask. It made things very odd between us. And she did go on to get pregnant a few months later and everything was fine. I really wished it hadn't made such an impact on our relationship though. We were really close and things have never really been the same. I realized she had a hard time with it all, but I hated that I was made to feel bad as though I had done something wrong. It was all very odd and uncomfortable

We're just now starting to get close and I know this is going to affect that. I really hope it doesn't, but I don't see how it won't. 

Sakura that's awesome! Congratulations !


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope all is ok lesh 
congratulations on ur boy sakura x 
12 weeks tomoz for me! 5 days ttill my scan x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Sakura! So exciting that people in the group are starting to find out! Did you have a gut feeling it was a boy?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Woo hoo congrats on team blue Sakura!! :blue: Congrats as well on your little man being low risk.

Can't wait until more of us find out...wonder if we'll have more boys or more girls in this group. :)


----------



## PitaKat

Oh that's hard, Mushy :-( i hope it doesn't affect your relationship too much. 

Congratulations sakura on finding out it's a boy! Very exciting!

Well my husband was terminated from his job earlier this week. So much for us getting that home loan :-( we had a feeling it was coming as his company is getting ready to lay off a bunch of employees. He does have another income, so we'll get by just fine till he finds something else, although our spending habits will have to change some (one of his favorite phrases is "we can afford it"). The only thing I'm worrying about is where we're gonna put this baby when it's born. The house we're in is too small for us already. Oh well. I'm trying to trust that God knows what we need. Worrying isn't very productive anyway lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats Sakura!!! Can't wait for my test!!!! :happydance:

Mushy- I hope it doesn't have a bad impact on your relationship with her :(

Pita- oh no! I'm praying for you guys. God has a plan for sure :hugs:


----------



## Chelle26

Wow how exciting finding out sexes I can't wait another long 10 weeks lol 

Hope ur ok Lesh 

Woohoo I lost 3lb at fat club tonight


----------



## SakuraRayne

Haha Danna I kinda did all my family was saying it's a girl but deep down I knew it was a boy haha :) actually hubby was only one who thought it was a boy but he's extremely happy now lol and thanks soo much everyone can't wait to find out some more sexes


----------



## blessedmomma

My nt sonogram is scheduled for July 7th, I'll be 13+2. I should have a good idea if baby is a boy or girl that day and will have the verifi test run that day as well so within a week of that I'll know for sure :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm 12 weeks today :) 4 days till my scan. X


----------



## DannaD

My next scan is also July 7th! I'll be 11+6 so doc probably won't want to say anything about the sex, bummers.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Yeah Danna I was 11/6 when I had mine and the doctor said he couldn't tell, but he predicted boy for the couple ahead of us which makes me wonder if ours is a girl!

DH swears we're having a boy though, LOL.


----------



## firstbaby1985

A few scans on 7th! Me too! I'll be 13+2 I think


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

I have another private scan on Sunday and then my NHS one is on the 7th July. Just hope baby is ok! Going to buy a few bits on Sunday if all looks good.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow lots of scans on july 7th! I absolutely can't wait!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PitaKat

Well we know when to expect the next big influx of scan pics! :haha:


----------



## DannaD

I just realised, we are the smallest group in this forum with only 49 BFPs, January is not popular!


----------



## SakuraRayne

so i had a read of my paperwork when the test came back it said i was 15 weeks 6 days as of the 23rd of june i hope its a typo cause that would mean im 16 weeks n 3 days weird thing is its exactly what id be from my march period... ive had 2 scans n bub was measuring from 7th of april, my april period haha sooo confusing ill find out on tuesday though hope im not 17 weeks by then hahaha


----------



## LockandKey

my next scan is the 30th, this Tuesday!!!! I'll be 13 + 1. I couldn't be more excited :happydance:

It is a small group, I realized that too Danna, but honestly I really enjoy it, it feels more intimate, like I can keep track of and get to know you ladies better, and I don't have to worry about catching up on pages upon pages.

I was looking at rainbow colored woven wraps for carriers. I've not tried a woven wrap yet, but I wanted a rainbow carrier for my rainbow baby :blush: I guess I will look through some youtube videos and learn.


----------



## blessedmomma

Woah Sakura what a difference in dates!! 

Lockandkey- I agree I like it smaller. I have looked at the rainbow wraps, so so pretty!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I prefer the smaller group as well. I was in the October group last year, and while it wasn't huge it was a lot bigger and some days I'd be off for a few hours and come back to so many pages to read up. Sometimes posts would go unnoticed but many of us. 

Sakura, that would be crazy! Which way are you hoping for?

I am looking for a ring sling for this next one. I saw someone in a store with a woven one that looked pretty awesome. The brand was Maya brand, I think. Definitely hoping to get one of those this time.


----------



## LillyFleur

DannaD said:


> I just realised, we are the smallest group in this forum with only 49 BFPs, January is not popular!

Im glad Jan is a quiet month as I'm already worrying about getting to the hospital in labour and getting turned away as all delivery rooms are full :haha: the original hospital I was booked in at only allow TWO women in active labour to be in the hospital at one time! 

Also i keep reading about the supposed 'heat wave' that's due to hit UK next week and I'm really glad I won't be giving birth during that!


----------



## SakuraRayne

Haha to be honest I want to stay around 12 love all of you guys :D your all soo nice


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I like it quieter as well I also loved my March group last time was so many girls bt somehow we all managed to keep up saying that probably only about 10 of us posted regularly. 

Can't believe it's 3 days to my scan I'm excited scared also coming on forums u here all the sad stories don't you. All I could eat yday Wad a chip butty and I mean that was it I felt horrendous I was sick and was just acid . I had such a bad head and fort I was gna faint really hope I don't feel like that again today. I need to aim to drink more cause I'm sure that doesn't help me . 

In still haven't told everyone I didn't even get past 8 weeks last time b4 we told everyone. I think it's more because this one wasn't planned and I stil have days I'm petfried and also that I'm not looking forward to the comments . I mean 3 isn't a huge number but my boys are only three and one . I'm also dreading tje comments if it's another boy. I don't mind what we have I'd like a girl but if it's a boy ill be just as happy . But ino Ppl will be saying oh u want a girl this time etc. One person even said to me when we were having Chad oh that's a shame it's a boy isn't it . I wasn't happy . 
Think we have chose a boys name we like I'm not sure if it will still be the one once we know what we're having . But we really like cruz. 
I like cassie fot a girl. We want to stick with the letter c 
we have craig my partner cj (Craig Junior) and Chad . I'm donna tho obv lol. X


----------



## sportysgirl

Not long for you scan Donna very exciting. I can understand you not telling anyone yet. 
Hope you mange to eat some more today.


----------



## lesh07

So lovely to read about lots of lovely scans coming up ladies. Xx

I also prefer the smaller group. 

AFM...I went to the docs and she listened into baby and found baba's HB straight away and said it sounded all good. I told her about the red streaks and she told me not to panic but did refer me to the EPU I have an appointment on Monday morning for a scan to check on baby. I checked this morning and baby's HB is thumping away fast in there and baby has also moved up over the last 24 hrs and is slightly higher in my pelvis. Hopefully if baby is measuring a good size (As I will be 10+5) Then the bleed was due to just pushing myself to hard. Not had any in nearly 2 days so that's good too. Xx


----------



## LockandKey

Mushy, I have a Maya wrap ring sling which I bought and used after DS was born, it's so easy to use, and comfy too. I really enjoyed it. I don't actually need a woven wrap at all, butv will be talking DH into getting me one based on the fact that I just want it. And it's fun to try new carriers :blush: I found my perfect wrap and immediately bookmarked it.

Donnarobinson, that's right, we both have scans on the exact same day. Can't believe it's time already! 

Are any of you ladies familiar with skull or nub theory? I may ask for a gender guess once I've had my scan. I'm just so curious as to who will be outnumbered soon, the boys or the girls :haha: 

Since this is my 3rd I'm wondering when I'll start to feel movement. There are some points where I think I've felt a little flutter, only to realize it's gas moving.


----------



## LillyFleur

^ I love analysing scan pictures looking at nub/skull, it does seem to be right quite often! Also read about the Ramzi theory where 'apparenty' you can predict the gender from which side the placenta is on! :wacko: but think you have to be under 10 weeks, mine is apparently :blue:

At my private scan on Sunday I think they do a 4D freeview, it will be just my luck that she will do it and a willy will pop up on screen when we're meant to be team yellow haha:dohh:


----------



## Frustrated1

I've seen another thread with January 2016 mums on and whilst there was some overlap with this group there were lots of names I didn't recognise so I guess there are more out there on the board than our number would suggest! 

Here here to not being pregnant during this heatwave. I was 38 weeks pregnant this time last year and when I eventually gave birth at 41+6 it was the hottest day of the year. To make it worse our hospital has serious ventilation problems. The maternity ward is like a sauna. They kept me in overnight as they were worried my son's temperature was a bit on the high side but that was because our room was like an oven. Thankfully we had a window so slept with it open all night. That seems like a long time ago now!

I must admit I am a bit nervous about the smallish gap between our two (17 months). My son has been really clingy for the last five weeks and will no longer go to bed awake. I have to sit by his cot (crib) until he falls asleep. I'm not sure how I will cope if he is still like this when the new arrival is born. No doubt we will muddle through tho!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

There's January blizzards, which is the rainbow thread. I think some women that go to that one just feel more comfortable there. 

Frustrated, I too am worried a out the small gap and being able to cope. We are looking at a 15 month gap, so super close! Mine has also been super clingy, but I wonder if he senses my pregnancy and it's causing the extra clingyness.


----------



## donnarobinson

I have a two year gap between my boys it was hard at first but totally worth it and doable . My second had reflux colic and cmpi so was even harder. I will have almost a similar gap this time . 22 month instead of 24.x 
I can't wait for scan and hope I get and good nub shot . X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww I love this group too! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

This is an amazing group!!

I wish I knew more about skull theory. And ramzi was really confusing to me since I heard two different things about how it worked. I definitely understand nub theory and my last two babies where they checked it was correct so I will be asking again!! If the nub is 30 degrees angle or above in conjunction with the spine, it's boy. And if it's 30 degrees angled or lower it's girl. With my last baby my husband had studied it even and was able to tell she was a girl before the sonographer even said. I'm bringing dh again for sure lol!


----------



## ClaireMommaB

Hi ladies can I join? I am due January 14th, it's baby #4 for us :)


----------



## Frustrated1

I don't think the other group I saw was for rainbow babies. It was called something like New Year's Babies Bump Buddies. 

Have managed to put my little one to bed awake for the first time in 5 weeks. Maybe we are at the end of a clingy phase. I'm certain my dog knows I'm pregnant as he has been mopping around and won't eat his food. He's being very sulky!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## ClaireMommaB

thanks heather :) 

I am still trying to decide if I want to know the gender or not. We found out the genders with all our kids but I fancy staying team green this time!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats claire! 

sorry to see about your son :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome Claire. 
Sorry to read about your son.


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad ur son went down ok Last night frustrated my almost 16 month old had been the same screaming every time he went down luckily only lasted a minute and he stopped . He's been ok last few days tho I'm so tired today. They decided to wake up at 5.45 lil monkeys x


----------



## lesh07

Welcome Claire and congrats. Xx

Sorry about your son. He was gorgeous. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Claire! Welcome and congrats :)

So sorry for the loss of your son :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi Claire! Sorry, missed your post last night. I will add you to the front page later today &#128512;.


----------



## Frustrated1

Donna, poor you! Our little boy didn't wake until 8.20am (heaven!) although we took him to the opening ceremony of the Island Games last night so he didn't go to bed until 9.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless mine were in bed for 6pm & 7am so can't really moan Lmao x


----------



## ClaireMommaB

Thank you ladies xx He is our little angel, miss him everyday!!

Congratulations to you all on your pregnancies x


----------



## LillyFleur

Had my 12 week scan earlier (private one) and all went well, when baby first popped up on screen it was bashing it's head back and forth like it was at a rave :haha: all looks good and baby is measuring a bit earlier at 12 + 1. The little bugger was in such an awkward position its laying face down with arms and legs tucked under! Although it did give us a quick wave and kick :cloud9: I was hoping to be able to guess gender from the nub but it's completely hidden. Can't believe how much it's grown in 4 weeks since my last scan (avatar pic)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ClaireMommaB

LillyFleur said:


> Had my 12 week scan earlier (private one) and all went well, when baby first popped up on screen it was bashing it's head back and forth like it was at a rave :haha: all looks good and baby is measuring a bit earlier at 12 + 1. The little bugger is in such an awkward position its laying face down with arms and legs tucked under! Although it did give us a quick wave and kick :cloud9: I was hoping to be able to guess gender from the nub but it's completely hidden. Can't believe how much it's grown in 4 weeks since my last scan (avatar pic)

Aww so cute! It's amazing how much they grow!x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely scan pic Lillyfleur! Congratulations! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

aww lilly- gorgeous!


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous scan Lilly.


----------



## LockandKey

aww great scan lilly :cloud9:

It's so exciting seeing scans pop up! Can't wait till we all start showing off preggo belly pics, nurseries and all the other fun stuff that comes with pregnancy :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm scheduling my gender scan sometime this week for July 22nd. I'm super excited it couldn't come any sooner. But seriously though time is flying this pregnancy!


----------



## lesh07

Lovely scan pic hun. Xx


----------



## LockandKey

Over the last 2 days, I spent waaaay too much on maternity clothes for the upcoming fall/winter when I will be at my largest. I initially needed maternity jeans because pairs from my last 2 pregnancies were either shorts (I had 2 summer pregnancies) or were falling apart because I lived in them from 18 weeks until months after the birth, but it escalated from there, and I have serious shopaholic issues and am a fashion fanatic :cry: Someone stop me!

Mushy, you are lucky to be getting your gender scan that early. I'm pretty sure I will be stuck waiting until early to mid August


----------



## Frustrated1

*Lock and Key* me too! I have a wedding this Friday and have ordered about 6 dresses in the hope that one will be suitable. No doubt I will end up keeping a few if I like them though. Have also bought six summery day dresses... Need to stop now. We're off to the US when I'm around 20 weeks so will buy everything else I need there. They do the most amazing pregnancy jeans there so want to stock up on a few pairs 

Edit: whoops, have just realised you live in the US so you are well aware of what's on offer!


----------



## Frustrated1

Lovely picture *Lilly*!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

Frustrated, I am so hoping some sort of event comes up in the autumn, because I found the most perfect maternity dress for a special event, but if nothing comes up then I have no reason to buy it :( but maybe that will be for the best seeing as I have a serious spending problem.

You'll have to post a pic of you in the dress you choose!

I should be getting my Old Navy maternity jeans in the mail soon, so I'll let you know if they are any good. I have not tried Old Navy in any of my last pregnancies, I tend to shop at PinkBlush maternity or Motherhood Maternity. Pink Blush has some of the most adorable maternity tops I've seen, and they sell long sleeves and short sleeves year round, so when there is a sale going on, I can stock up early before the season change, which is what I've just done the other day, hehe


----------



## Frustrated1

*LockandKey* I picked up a few bits in Old Navy when last pregnant. I haven't heard of the other stores though so will have to check them out in September. I did most of my shopping in A Pea In The Pod in SAn Francisco. It was pricey but I got some fantastic jeans (AG) and some really nice tops that I wore throughout my last pregnancy. Here we have a brand called Seraphine which is lovely for dresses


----------



## LockandKey

I've looked through Seraphine online, they have really nice tops and dresses too. I'm not sure where PinkBlush is based, but I do all my shopping from them online.

How are the Old Navy jeans? I just bought some on sale.

I love Pea in a Pod, but like you mentioned, it is most definitely expensive O_O


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I just ordered dome belly bands this time around. I'm super tall, so any type of jeans I've gotten from anywhere is always way too short on me. Last time I returned them all but one and folded once(!) To make them capris. Thankfully though, I didn't get too big for my regular pants until around 27 weeks. This time around they're already starting to get snug. So, I pretty much live in yoga/stretchy pants.


----------



## Frustrated1

I only bought tops from Old Navy as I'd already bought two pairs of jeans from APITP before going there. The tops are nice though . Hopefully there jeans will be good too. This is one of the dresses that I have ordered for the wedding, but am worried it might be a bit OTT! It's due to arrive tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessedmomma

Mushy- I <3 yoga/stretchy pants !!

I wear a lot of maxi skirts so they will grow with me and eventually go under my belly and for some reason I'm just most comfy in stretchy pants towards the end. 

Love all the maternity clothes talk! I gave away all mine to a friend recently who had none so I will definitely be getting to shop soon!!! I would like to order some online but it makes me nervous they won't fit right.


----------



## blessedmomma

Frustrated- very cute!!


----------



## DannaD

Lovely scan pic! Can't wait for my next one. I'll feel much better after it, or after the first trimester really.

There's one very popular pregnancy clothing store where I am, but everyone goes there so all preggy women look alike xD so far I'm living in summer dresses and yoga pants. Regular jeans might fit me in the morning but not in the afternoon for sure! Damn bloat.


----------



## LockandKey

I'm the opposite blessed, I live in jeans, leggings, tunics, and dresses.

That's an adorable dress Frustrated, I love the color, the length, and the one shoulder. It gives an elegant and flattering silhouette to an expecting mama :)

This is the dress I am currently lusting after. I am practically begging DH to have something go on so I can buy it. If I could have a reason to wear it just once, I would be soooo happy!

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/zu26826795_main_tm1435255254_zpsuzg9kjxb.jpg

I found this dress for sale on Zulily. If any of you lovely ladies are unfamiliar with the site, it's an online bizarre basically that hosts sales from a bunch of different stores. They sell toys, clothes for men, women, children, infants and toddlers, they sell shoes, jewelry, accessories, hair products, maternity clothes, nursing bras, home decor, furniture, basically anything you can think of, and the items are always on sale, but sales last for a week max, and items go quite quickly.

I'm showing a bit now, but still in my pre pregnancy jeans, though I am pretty sure it's because I've lost weight and these jeans were a bit loose on me before getting pregnant.

If any of you do decide to check out PinkBlush, their maternity sizes run a bit small, I ordered a small size last pregnancy, and that was getting tight on me around 24 weeks, and I am a rather petite person, so I ordered sizes M and L to make sure everything will fit me throughout my pregnancy. Sorry about all the clothing talk :haha: but I just love talking clothes and fashion, especially the fall season. The sweaters, dark colors, scarves, and boots, it's my personal nirvana!


----------



## blessedmomma

Very cute lockandkey!! I hope you get a reason to buy it ;)

Danna- I can definitely tell a difference between morning and afternoon :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls can't believe my scan is tomoz. 
I really hope all is ok 
me & oh decided to have a Chinese last night for tea bad idea and I threw it up. It's starting to upset me now I just want to enjoy a decent meal instead of having to pick and eat rubbish 
I didn't have to buy any maternity clothes with my boys. I didn't go up a dress size but mainly because I wore leggings and under my bump with long tops. 
I want some lovely dresses for tje summer but I hate my body afta kids . I use to be slim now I'm fat lol. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you threw up Donna,
I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


Good luck for your scan!


----------



## lesh07

Both of those dresses are beautiful ladies. I wish I had your gorgeous tastes. 

I am a jeggings, leggings and tops girl so a lot of my clothes should be fine through most of the pregnancy. I will go out and buy some of the same stuff again. Xx


----------



## Frustrated1

*Donna* good luck with your scan!

*LockandKey* why not get your husband to take you out to a nice restaurant. That would give you the perfect excuse to wear your lovely dress. We have Zulily here too in the UK. I bought quite a bit for my son before he was born last time round . Will be more restrained this time as we are not finding out the sex and we already have lots of unisex bits.


----------



## SakuraRayne

sooo i kinda started buying clothes for bub :) oops its not to early to start buying stuff is it??


----------



## ClaireMommaB

SakuraRayne said:


> sooo i kinda started buying clothes for bub :) oops its not to early to start buying stuff is it??

I've already bought a few bits... :blush: It's hard to resist! Haha


----------



## SakuraRayne

Well it's so hard cause I know the sex so I always look n then be like bub needs that lol


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies. I had my appointment at EPU and the scan showed a healthy baby with a heartbeat measuring 11 weeks....She did find a pocket of blood that was small and not to close to the baby but underneath the sac. She wasn't to worried as she said everything looked good. She thinks it could have been a blood vessel that burst so warned me that I could get some more bleeding but as long as it's not heavy and accompanied with pain I should be fine. Xx

Well done to my baba for holding on. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Good luck with your scan Donna. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great news Lesh! :)


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies how are you all feeling 

Clair it's never to early haha !!! 

I have bought a beautiful tea dress from 
Sainsburys uk ladies they have a lot of high waisted
Stuff atm so fab for bumps :) 

I will post pics when I wear it for my 30th in a couple of weeks xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's so good to hear lesh! Hope your scan goes well donna!

Last night was a first night for me where I was hungry, but had no desire to eat anything. I was at my mils house and she offered me a piece of her croissant, which she keeps in her fridge. For most, this wouldn't be too big of an issue, but she has an absolutely disgusting fridge. There's always rotting food, or food put away poorly, so it leaks or drips. Just so gross! Anyway, this croissant tasted like her fridge smells. I'm just so glad she only offered one piece! 

Afterwards my husband and I went to our favorite Mexican restaurant and I just didn't want to eat anything. I took mostly everything I ordered home with me. I ended up just eating a bagel with some jelly once I got home.


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh no i hate when food tastes like the fridge! Err. Thanks girls ill let uno how it goes tomoz it's at 10.20am ! So excited x really hope for a good nub shot. Ino it's another boy tho x


----------



## DannaD

Great news Lesh! Strong babby you got! 
Good luck for your scan Donna, so exciting :)

Anyone else not gained any weight yet? I'm already small and thought I'd gain more than most but the scale is not moving, and it's not like I throw up all the time :/


----------



## ClaireMommaB

I've not gained yet! I'm pretty small too. If I've gained anything, it's probably only about 1lb


----------



## Chelle26

I've lost but I'm a bit overweight anyway and
Trying to stick to slimming world 

Good luck for ur scan Tomoz x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on your great scans Lily and Lesh!! Lily love the hilarious position bubs was hanging out in...and the head banging...too funny.

Had my 12 week appointment with the midwife last week and we listened to Baby. I've been hearing this thumping/record scratching sound for at least a couple of weeks at home with the doppler and she confirmed that it's Baby moving - SO cool. Baby makes a real racket in there sometimes! :haha:

Love all the cute maternity outfits you girls are getting! I haven't bought anything yet, although my mom got me 2 dresses and a pair of jeans. So far I can still wear regular clothes (such as jeans that were too big pre-pregnancy). I'm going to a wedding on Friday and am wearing a dress my mom got me - it's a medium and I normally wear a small so it's perfect.

Btw I like that this is a smaller group too and I also think it will be nice to have the baby in January when it's not so hot! (Well except for those of you in Australia/New Zealand).

Hope everyone has a nice week.


----------



## LockandKey

my scan is tomorrow, and I know I should be excited, but I woke up nervous and anxious. I guess I'm afraid they won't find a HB.

I've not gained anything yet either Claire, actually I lost 4lbs from where I started, and I'm also small with not much to lose. This is the first time this has happened, in my last 2 pregnancies I never lost weight and put on at least 1-3lbs by now.


----------



## Frustrated1

I wish I hadn't put anything on yet! I've already put on over a stone. I was fairly light before (BMI around 19.5), but have no doubt my weight gain is from the severe pigging out on carbs that I've done over the last two months. I simply haven't been able to stop myself the urge was so strong. My midwife said to eat whatever I wanted during the first trimester and then look to cut back, which I'm now trying to do.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

At my last appointment which was 9 weeks 5 days I had lost about 3 pounds, but I don't know where I am now. Hopefully it keeps going down as I've got plenty to spare!


----------



## lesh07

At the start I dropped a couple of pounds but I have def gained about 3lbs already as I am normally 7st 10lbs and I am up to 7st 13lbs...Scary! My BMI is usually around 16/17 so midwife thinks I will require extra scans around 28/34 weeks just to check baby is growing properly and because I have had a couple of 5lb range babies. Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Great news Lesh! 

Just had three sharpish cramps (enough to make me say owww!) in my womb while cleaning, definitely think I've pushed myself too far tonight, I'm going to spend the rest of the evening worrying. Not had any cramps at all with this pregnancy so far :cry:


----------



## lesh07

Thanks Lilly. 

Def take those ouch cramps as warning to slow down hun. As the scan lady thinks that's probably how my blood vessel popped because I was gardening etc...and didn't stop when I felt the ouch pains. 

I have had lots of aches and pains this pregnancy already, again they think it could be my uterus tired and part my Endometriosis. Xx


----------



## Frustrated1

lesh07 said:


> At the start I dropped a couple of pounds but I have def gained about 3lbs already as I am normally 7st 10lbs and I am up to 7st 13lbs...Scary! My BMI is usually around 16/17 so midwife thinks I will require extra scans around 28/34 weeks just to check baby is growing properly and because I have had a couple of 5lb range babies. Xx

I take it back... I am not light! I am a heifer compared to you Lesh!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## lesh07

Lol...I'm certain your not Frustrated! I've just always been diddy. I gain weight in pregnancy and it just drops after baby is born. I've had tests and everything and no answers. I got told "I am just meant to be small" Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news Lesh.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm a heifer lol. 
I use to be slim even then I was 10 stone having babies so close and not watching what I eat after and I've gained a lot! I tend to only put baby weight on and lose it after but I always put it back on! 
My bmi is 31 
I lost one and half stone in my last pregnancy tho and I lost two stone after he was born with in 5 weeks I was lighter than when I started but it didn't last and I put it back on I'm ashamed of my body it use to be lovely lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- please don't be ashamed of your body. your babies are well worth it. i used to be a size 2. i have been up and down so much between my 7 children, that it doesn't bother me in the least anymore. and I am secretly hoping you have a girl this time!! :pink: yay for your scan!!!

lesh- sounds like an sch to me?? they put me on total pelvic rest for it. not bed rest, but no lifting, pushing, pulling, sex, or exercise.

lilly- plenty of water and lots of rest!

sakura- I will defintiely be buying after finding out the gender. babies need so much, I don't think it's ever too early to shop ;)


----------



## PitaKat

Those are some cute dresses! I'm that way too, i see dresses that i like, but don't buy them if i don't have a place to wear them to!  i have bought one maternity shirt, and several cute unisex onsies. Shopping is part of the pregnancy experience, right?  

I have only gained 1 lb so far, although I had my fair share of bloating early on. I gained 37 lbs with my son, so I'm interested to see how much i gain this time. 

We had a very busy weekend, stayed at the in-law's house and attended a funeral for my hubby's aunt. It was sad, but also really beautiful to see how much she's loved. I met a lot of family i hadn't yet met. My kiddo was the only kid there and slept through the whole thing and recieved a lot of praise for being "so quiet!" during the ceremony lol.


----------



## LockandKey

Just got back from my MW appointment, uterus is measuring where it should be, and baby's HB was 150. LO kept moving around away from the doppler :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Great appointment lock x


----------



## LillyFleur

Thanks girls, I did drink a glass of water and put my feet and up all seems to be ok now, phew. Def taking this as a sign to slow down, I was carrying a 20kg Jerry can out of the garage this morning which in hindsight I really shouldn't have done, hopefully all will be ok and it's just a little warning. 

Speaking of weight I've gained around 4lbs, but recently lost 30lbs (jan - April) so glad I've just not gone nuts and gained it all back! I'm trying to eat reasonably healthy, I used to go on my exercise bike every night but currently it's about once a week... :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

lockandkey- sounds like a nice appt!

pita- good boy for being so quiet :)

good lilly- take it easy!

I have lost about 6 lbs from being so sick. I usually lose some in the beginning and don't gain anything til 3rd tri and not usually til about 33ish weeks do i put anything on. oddly enough when I start out tiny, I gain about 60 lbs. and when I start out having not lost the baby weight from last time, I only gain about 20 lbs. so no matter where I start I always end up the same in the end, even though I don't do anything differently. so weird!


----------



## Frustrated1

I have just plucked up the courage to weigh myself and have gained 17lbs already. That's more than I feared. Really need to nip this in the bud now. Now my bleeding has stopped I'm starting back with some gentle exercise so hopefully that will help along with a massive cut back on carbs.


----------



## SakuraRayne

saw bub today :) my poor little man was asleep haha doc made him move n he was kicking n moving was soo amazing to see but everything is doing well :) we kinda came up with one name we were thinking Zane Hunter what you ladies think of that name?


----------



## lesh07

That's great lock! Good luck Donna on your scan today. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Glad your bleeding has stopped frustrated! I have had none since Thursday morning. Xx


----------



## lesh07

That's a great name sakura. Glad bubs is well. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Scan was great measuring12+5 so one day ahead. DDue 7th Jan
baby was moving like mad and waving lol
Ive lost almsot a stone in 6 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







20150630_124459.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Nope baby was moving about to much lol x


----------



## Frustrated1

Lovely scan picture Donna &#128522;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great scan photo Donna! :)


----------



## LockandKey

ok ladies, just got back from my NT screening scan. Little bean is measuring right on target, healthy, and with no anomalies, and hb today was 153. 

Some photos to show off :cloud9:

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1325_zpsk9ftkmbm.jpg

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1320_zpsfanl8ejl.jpg

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1319_zpstvjktfxk.jpg 

anyone fancy a guess?


----------



## LillyFleur

Awww can't believe it was waving at you Donna (right, I'm determined to get my baby into a cuter less awkward position for the next scan! :haha:) 

Cute pics Lock, I really have no idea about he gender, maybe ever so slightly :pink: but only because I can't see anything resembling a willy!

Oh and I think my teeny bump is starting to pop out a bit :dance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Beautiful pics . I think a girl :) x


----------



## Chelle26

Omg look at all these beautiful pics im so jealous !!! 

9 days and counting !!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely scan pics!


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous photos Lock!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

frustrated- so glad the bleeding stopped!!! :)

sakura- looooove that name, very cute! :cloud9:

donna- so cute baby was so active! adorable pic. I'm saying girl for you :)

lockandkey- so very cute and lovely to hear no problems <3 I'm saying girl for you :) 

I'm so stinking anxious for my scan now!!!!! only a week to go. hopefully there will be some other scans to tide me over til my time :)

anyone know about the iridology hook in the eye theory?? I tried to look today and seems I have one hook in each eye. right eye at 7 and left eye at 5. anyone know what that would mean???


----------



## LockandKey

thank you ladies, and thank you for your guesses as well :)

Heather, I was thinking the same thing, I didn't see anything resembling boy parts, she focused on the bottom area for a little bit and I was looking hard, but couldn't tell if I saw lines or not, it was hard to tell. I even asked the tech and she said it was too early for her to tell, but she guessed girl, but also was not 100% sure.

I have to wait until August 17th for my gender and anatomy scan, which feels like forever away!

Also, I am having the worst time trying to find boy or girl names I like! I don't have any boy names I like except Adam, and I have no clue for a middle name.

For a girl I think I'm definitely set on the name Violet for a girl, and I do like Camilla and Audrey, but several of my female friends have named their girls "Audrey" and I don't want us to be another. I want something different and less common, yet still classic. I'm just far too picky for my own good.


----------



## donnarobinson

Can u change me to the 7th in the front page when u get a minute plz frustrated x


----------



## PitaKat

Can i get added to the front page too please, frustrated? January 16


----------



## blessedmomma

is there any old wives tales that anyone is doing for gender? I plan on doing some this week since I will be finding out next week for sure. 

was thinking of the baking soda test. looking for some other ideas of what other ladies are doing for fun?? figure it will keep me busy this week waiting for my scan :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

I also did the baking soda test got :pink: gut feeling is undecided :haha:

Other than that I've heard that craving sweets means girl, and craving salty foods means boy. So far I've wanted sweets.

Then there's the Chinese calendar.

The old wives tales about hb says if it's above 140 it's a girl, and below means boy.

The ring test Using a string, hang your wedding ring over your pregnant belly. You are having a girl if the ring swings back and forth and it's a boy if it swings in a circle.


----------



## blessedmomma

here are the ones DH and I did tonight...

flip a coin test- boy
chinese gender prediction- boy
ring on a string- girl
boy or girl test on a website-girl
fish hooks in eyes- girl
fork and spoon under the couch- girl
heartbeat-girl

so far 2 tests say boy and 5 tests say girl.

tomorrow I'm gonna do the baking soda test and possibly the bleach test.
we have no drano here and I don't intend to buy any so I'll have to miss that one


----------



## DannaD

I did some!

Baking soda, girl
Chinese calendar, girl
Your age at conception + month of conception = odd or even, girl
Heartbeat, girl

No MS, boy
Good skin, bo
Craving sweet and salty, unclear haha.

I'll probably do more! It's fun! I had my OH do the baking soda test too lol, he got boy all the way xD


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

so far every test for me has resulted in girl, and everyone I know (many of which have never met) all say girl as well. 

I think at this point I will honestly be shocked if the gender scan came back as boy.


----------



## blessedmomma

danna :rofl: i love that you're hubs did the test too!!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I haven't done any tests so far this time. I'm just having a tough time even remembering I'm pregnant, I have zero symptoms! 

I might do the ring test and baking soda test tonight and see what it comes up with. 

I do know the Chinese calendar says boy. 

I'm not really craving sweet or salty, but I generally hate salt food anyway. I'd say my distaste for salty food us even higher now. So that means girl. 

My mil says girl, and she's usually right.


----------



## donnarobinson

Well my oh thinks it's a girl this time he said boy for both my nboys and was right so we will see x


----------



## lesh07

I haven't done any yet and not to sure on how to do them.

I can't believe my ticker is reading 11 weeks today (Although by my last scan baby is measuring 2 days ahead so 11w 2d) 

I feel truly blessed to be here! I am thinking Girl but that Is only because I keep dreaming of buying lots of girl dresses at the ntl sale. Lol. I felt lucky to get a boy after 3 girls in a row, So def thinking girl this time, Although hubby thinks boy. Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- my hubs has been right all but once. I think I have only been right a couple times. I have no maternal instinct for gender it seems lol


----------



## LockandKey

I'm the same as you Blessed, I have no clue as to what gender this baby may be, and I was completely wrong with DS, I was so convinced he was a girl, and he most certainly is not, so I'm not attempting to guess one way or the other, and looking at boy and girl names equally, and boy and girl products equally as well. 

Although I will say that I do not like the all out pink themes, too much of one color becomes a tad overwhelming for me. If we do have another girl, I will probably end up buying a gender neutral newborn rocker.


----------



## blessedmomma

Lockandkey- I don't even tell people my guesses anymore lol. It gets old being wrong every time. I just say I have no clue.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have a gender determination appointment July 11th!! So excited!!


----------



## LockandKey

Oh that's really soon Mushy! You're so lucky, I'm jealous.

As for me, they are making me wait until 20 weeks, the 17th of August. I asked the nurse at the desk if I could be seen a little bit earlier and if they could make it for 18 weeks instead, but she said "Nope," so I'm stuck waiting :brat:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm scheduling at a private place. My hospital won't do any more scans unless they're worried until 20 weeks. I'm just too impatient to wait!


----------



## DannaD

I have to wait to 18-20 weeks as well, horrible! xP
I say mine is boy, because everyone else is saying girl. So either I'll be right about it and brag, or I'll be wrong and secretly glad because I'd love a girl. There's a lot of pressure for a girl on both side of the familly too, poor OH's mother had wanted a girl badly and got 2 boys, first and only grandkid so far is a boy, you see the picture xP


----------



## LockandKey

Everyone is saying girl for me too Danna, and I'm secretly hoping they are all right, even though I'm telling everyone I'd be fine with either.

Finding names is the biggest challenge for me right now. There is a list of names I "sort of like" but nothing I've fallen in love with for either gender. It's horrible. I've probably looked over hundreds of names by now.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

My gender scan is booked for July 24 when I'll be 16 weeks!!

They make you wait until 20 weeks to find out here (booo) so we're going to WA to find out.

I have no real instincts either way either, though more signs point to girl than boy.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have no feeling on what I'm having. I did the baking soda test, and it said boy. But when I did it with ds it said girl, so I don't know, I might be backwards. 

I'm hoping for a girl, but would be thrilled with a boy as well.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay mushy! that's so close!! the two times I did the baking soda test it was wrong both times for me too. 

If I wasn't having the verifi test done I would have to go private or wait til 18-20 weeks. boo. thankfully I'll have a good idea next Tuesday and know for sure by the end of next week :happydance:

can't wait to start seeing some more genders :)


----------



## LockandKey

ok ladies, do any of you know about the ramzi theory? It apparently has a 97% accuracy.

Here's the basic breakdown, but you will need an early ultrasound pic that was done before week 10

This largely depends on which side the placenta is on and which side the baby has implanted on, so the location of the placenta. 

If the baby implanted on the left = girl! 
97.5% of females implant on the left

If the baby implanted on the right = boy! 
97.2% of males implant on the right side

In your scan pics, if the baby is facing the right, it would be a boy, and if the baby is facing left, it would be a girl. 

But the style of ultrasound you had done can change the results. If you had an abdominal ultrasound, it is mirrored, so if your placenta is on the right, that actually means it's on the left (which would indicate GIRL). If your placenta is on the left, that means it's actually on the right (Which would indicate BOY). If you had a transvaginal u/s, everything is exactly how it is in your uterus, so left placenta = GIRL and right placenta = BOY.

I had a transvaginal scan, and baby was facing left, so for me this would indicate girl :) what about you ladies?


----------



## blessedmomma

I had heard the science behind it was much more complicated than that. a girl on here sent me the science research paper written up on it and it was just too confusing for me to get it all down.

the TV and TA u/s does make a difference, but you also have to know whether or not the u/s wand is facing the right way or not. if it's facing sideways or upside down it will be backwards on the picture making it opposite of what you see. 

I have a couple u/s from early on, but there was just too many things that can make a difference so I didn't bother looking. I could look at my pics again and see, but I don't know how they were holding the wand or anything. so I figured it wouldn't help me in knowing.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

just looked at my pic from 5.5 weeks and placenta was on right for TV u/s. so that would be girl if wand wasn't flipped around?? is that right?? I think the girl on bnb confused me even more about it lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

my understanding is that it's not where the fertilized egg implants, it's which side the placenta is on of the baby. and around 9 weeks when the placenta actually implants and starts taking over it's no longer accurate. it has to be looked at before 9ish weeks when the placenta is forming, but not actually implanted yet.


----------



## blessedmomma

can someone please explain skull theory to me??? this is one I have seen people on here taking guesses of, but never looked into it at all. how accurate and how does it work??


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

That ramzi thing semed complicated, and I never thought to ask! I don't think the way baby is facing says much about where the placenta implanted?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm not very good with any of those kinds if guesses, I have no idea how other women have such a strong guess from an early untrasound picture. 

I tried looking at mine at 9 weeks 5 days, but the lady was in training so they aren't the best.


----------



## LockandKey

This was the first time I heard of the Ramzi Theory, and I never had early ultrasounds with DD or DS, so I have nothing to compare this one to.

Skull theory is boys have more squared or boxy skulls and girls have rounded skulls. Going by this, my beans skull is quite round, so another test pointing at girl for me :D

I somehow got a burst of energy out of nowhere, and just sitting here I felt extremely lazy, so I got up and actually went to the gym :) walked on an incline on the treadmill for 40 mins, then lifted some weights. Hoping I feel well enough and motivated enough to keep going!


----------



## blessedmomma

Wow lockandkey!! Check you out!!! I don't even have the energy to think about exercising :rofl: I think you may be having a girl :D

So looking at my avatar pic, what would you say? Baby was looking up. And I was 9+2. Not sure if that matters.


----------



## LockandKey

haha, well it wore me out, which is exactly what I needed because I've been getting crappy sleep lately.

Looking at your scan pic, it's a bit hard to tell, but baby looks like it is leaning ever so slightly to the left, so my guess would be girl. Was your ultrasound done as transvaginal or across the stomach? (I forgot the technical term for that already :X )


----------



## blessedmomma

I can't remember with this sonogram which one it was. Since I had four already for the sch, it could have been either way. 
What about by skull theory??


----------



## blessedmomma

Hope you sleep better. I'm quite sleep deprived lately. Usually up from 3-5 at least. Last night it was 3-6:15 :(


----------



## LockandKey

haha, after I had posted I figured you probably wanted skull theory over ramzi since you were just asking about it on the thread, oops :haha:

It's a bit hard to tell since the avatar photo is so small, and the skull kind of touches the wall (is that right? I'm horrible with these proper terms) above, so it's difficult to see the full shape, but maybe it looks a bit boyish?

Of course this also depends on the shadows and where they were at the time the photo was taken, just a teeny movement of the wand will cause the visible lines to change. I have a few scan photos from my 13 week scan where the skull looks more boxy and boyish, and a few where it looks more rounded and girly, so it can get a tad tricky.


----------



## LockandKey

ugh, that really stinks, and I totally sympathize. My sleep schedule is quite similar. I've tried cutting out all caffeine entirely and taking an iron supplement with orange juice right before bed. That most often helps, but I usually have awful insomnia. One night I was unable to fall asleep until 4am, then of course 2 hrs later my other children were up :(

My mw has given me a lavender essential oil to help relax me and go to sleep. I've only tried it one night and it seemed to help some.


----------



## blessedmomma

Thank you! Yes it is tricky!!! 

I honestly don't know how women make such sure guesses on these things lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Yep same thing happened to me. Was up til 3 something before I feel asleep. Is there anything more frustrating??? 

Maybe I should get some lavender essential oil


----------



## LockandKey

it is! It's practically torturous! I've had RLS and insomnia issues in all of my pregnancies, so I fully expected it would happen again, it's still so difficult to get through though. 

Secretly I block my kids into the living room in the morning after I've fed them breakfast, turn on the tv, and let them watch cartoons while I continue napping some more on the couch >_> 

I'm sure it sounds awful, and I feel awful, but it's the only way I am managing to survive without stressing out or becoming a miserable mess. The last thing I want to do is be grumpy and awful to my kids due to lack of sleep.

I don't know either, but I'd guess they are much more experienced than I am. I've been wrong quite often, so now I either just guess for fun, or not at all.


----------



## blessedmomma

Hey you have to do what you have to do!!! I have gotten them all in my living room And laid down to rest after a really bad night thinking I just need to rest for a second and next thing I know I have been asleep for half an hour and one of them is waking me up asking for something :blush: not my finest moment but I know they are safe

Definitely all this stuff is for fun!


----------



## LockandKey

I'm glad you understand, and that's exactly my thoughts. I know they are safe in the living room, it's the only way I am comfortable enough to fall back asleep. Of course they end up being so loud when playing together that I don't stay asleep for long anyway :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) 
13 weeks today! Wow. 
I could be having my gender scan 3 weeks today but there fully bookeduuntil the first August so I've got to wait til then . 
I really think it's a boy buy i don't no if that's because I just assume it's a boy because I have two already and I don't want to pin my hopes on a girl and be disappointed with a boy. Even tho ino ill be happy either way. I would really really like a girl. I think my scan pic looks like a boy tho lol. & most Ppl have guessed boy on the babynub.com but aren't certain cause they thinktthe cord is running over where tje nub would be i have no idea lol. 
Time will tell. 
My pregnancy book says I'm in second tri today but ill wait until next week to join lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 13 weeks!


----------



## lesh07

Happy 13 weeks hun. Xx

I can't believe I am now heading towards 12 weeks. I feel truly blessed. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y507/Tabwayne105/20150608_131427_zpswsmmndbh.jpg

There's my scan photo at 9+5 it doesn't even look like a baby. But I'm the one that agreed to have a trainee do it, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## donnarobinson

So cute hun
so my three year old has just got over chicken pox and now my youngest Chad has got them . Poor babies x


----------



## Lucy3

Hi ladies! I haven't posted in a while but I have been keeping up with everyone &#128522; you are all so lovely! Cute scan pic Mushy! I love looking at everyone's pics! 
Hope everyone is doing well today. I have my 12 weeks scan (even though im 13 weeks!) so I'm rather nervous!! Then straight after my OB is doing a coloscopy &#128513;. Has anyone had one?


----------



## LockandKey

good luck with your scan, and your coloscopy Lucy. I've never had one before, but I hope it all goes smoothly for you.

We are having company over for the 4th of July weekend, and my house is a disaster seeing as I was too sick or too tired to clean it. I have today and tomorrow to clean it all! And I really don't feel like it. Ugh, I don't want to adult today :brat:


----------



## blessedmomma

Happy 13 weeks Donna!! They consider us second tri at 12 weeks where I am, so my ob says I'm already 2nd tri. But in bnb land it's 14 I think? So crazy how different it can be! 

Mushy- very very cute!!!

Lucy- I had to have one during one of my pregnancies and it was horrible. But then pals are terrible imo so maybe it won't be so bad for you. I ended up having a leep when that baby was 6 weeks old.

Lockandkey- Ick! I'm having company too but the house isn't so bad. Dh will be helping a lot since he doesn't work tomorrow anyways.


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks blessed, it wasn't as bad as I thought - but definitely not enjoyable!! &#128513;


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy- I hope your results are fine! I just saw autocorrect changed paps to pals. Nice!


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks blessed. She said it looks ok but I need to repeat it after I have the baby. Oh well! 
Looks like we are having another boy! I asked him to look around and after a while he thought it looks like a boy. I didn't have my glasses with me so I was struggling to see the screen! he said not to go telling people yet though. So I guess we will see. But I don't think they usually get it wrong with guessing boys especially at 13+5. I had a feeling it was a boy but was deep down hoping for a girl. Maybe next time! &#128521;


----------



## blessedmomma

I thought it was weird that they make you get one while pregnant and tell you that you have to have another right after you have the baby, but I guess they know what they're doing. 

Hmm well I know at 13+4 with my last daughter she had a nub that if the specialist I was seeing didn't know the difference between boy and girl nubs at that stage probably would have said she was a boy. There is still a nub there but it doesn't point upward, it's more flat and just sticks straight out. Do you know if he is familiar with how to distinguish the nub? The guy I had specifically had training on it and knew easily she was a girl.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. How are you all. I had some cramps last night haven't had any in a while everything must be stretching down there. I just can't wait to no what we're having lol. I'm so excited. 
I also can't wait til feel baby move :) 
Sure my ticker is due to move up another box soon lol x


----------



## lesh07

I too have been having cramps again donna and slight pain in the pelvis area but bubs heartbeat is fine. So guessing it's all stretching pains. Xx


----------



## Lucy3

I think she's redoing the colposcopy after giving birth to see if things look better, I didn't want to ask any questions! Rather be in the dark with this one! That's interesting, blessed about your daughters scan. I don't think the dr who did my scan is trained in gender guessing at all! He looked for ages and honestly, I thought he'd know sooner as with my son the three people in the room all thought boy and he was just under 12 weeks! So that's why I've booked a private gender scan to get some nice pics and see what they think. Wish I wasn't so impatient!! When do you plan on trying to find out? Thanks for letting me know about your daughter at 13 weeks!! 
Lesh and Donna- I hope the cramping settles. Although I'm sure it's your uterus making room for growing baby it still can be scary. 
Hope everyone's feeling great today!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I've been fine all day.. no more cramps x


----------



## DannaD

I had some twinges and pains around the uterus area yesterday too. I'm guessing stretching, exciting :) 
Can't wait for July 7th! (And I know I'm not alone haha)


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies unfortunately I've had bleeding!! Quite a lot. Mostly brown but then some red and pink! I had gone through loads of tissue....The sonographer did say I should bleed some more so not to panic but this is a lot more than I was expecting! Feeling very sore in the cervix area....I have found baby's heartbeat loads since the bleeding started. Just hoping the bleeding calms down. :( :(


----------



## LillyFleur

Fingers crossed Lesh! :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no lesh. Will you go in for an ultrasound?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everything is ok Lesh. :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope all ok Lesh. Have you contacted your midwife?


----------



## blessedmomma

Lesh-praying for you!

Donna- so glad the cramps stopped 

Lucy- I have an nt sonogram on Tuesday. I have the same specialist so I will definitely be asking about the nub lol. But also, I will likely have the verifi test done. If I do that I'll know gender for sure. If that test ends up being too expensive out of pocket, I'll schedule a private sonogram for about 14 or 15 weeks. There's no way I can wait til 20 weeks lol.


----------



## lesh07

Ultrasound on Monday morning. The docs rang the EPU and they said it sounded like a subchorionic bleed. Not feeling to great at the min, Still bleeding and getting some pains. :( Don't think anything good is going to come out of this. :( Xx


----------



## Lucy3

That so annoying you have to wait till Monday, Lesh :( did your dr reassure you at all?


----------



## Lucy3

Blessed in the same with waiting!! I just need to know! Can't wait for your 
Nub shot!! So I went to the private ultrasound place that tells you gender from 14 weeks and the tech was very confident the OB yesterday got it wrong!! Baby is measuring just over 14 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## blessedmomma

Wow Lucy! Just goes to show if they don't know what they are looking for with nubs it's easy to get it wrong. That looks like a very girly potty shot to me! And they say after 14 weeks the nub guess is void since by 14 weeks it will look like a girl or boy. I definitely think you're having a girl ;)

Lesh it does sound very much like a subchorionic hemorrhage. Fwiw I think I read only 3-5% actually end up having bad consequences. I'm hoping by my sonogram in Tuesday they are able to tell me mine is gone


----------



## LockandKey

Lesh- I'm so sorry you are having to go through that. I can't imagine. That's so scary :(

I'm jealous of you ladies finding out so early. I have to wait until mid August! I would pay for a private scan, but our payment for the 13 week scan we just had was $590 :nope: I'm sure our 20 week scan will be just as expensive, so I don't want us to have to pay any more than already needed.

On a more positive note, my maternity clothes came in the mail today :happydance: they are all so adorable! And made of a soft elastic material so everything wilk still fit me perfectly even while not pregnant. Only 10 items away from my dream wardrobe :haha: I think I can make it happen!


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh my lockandkey that's outrageous!!! Was that after insurance?? :shock:

Even the private one here is only $70. Although I know they don't do all the same stuff as the ones the Drs do, at least here anyways


----------



## LockandKey

Yep, it is outrageous, I nearly crapped myself when I saw it, and yes, it is after insurance. This was right after I had just asked DH to purchase me my maternity clothes as well, so I felt just awful!

We had to pay that much due to us having a high deductible. Since DH has a well paying job, they figure we can spare expense and pay more medical bills. Until our deductible is met, we will have co pays and will have to pay for the scans, but once we've met our deductible, co pays and medications will all be covered completely.


----------



## Chelle26

Happy 4th of July ladies - I know there's a bit of a time diff but here 
It's the 4th


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur Ok lesh. 
I managed to book a scan for 23rd July to find out the gender but it'squite far away so not sure if iI'll be able to get tjere. So probably just have to wait til the 1st August till my cclinic has appointments. My 20 week scan is booked for 24th August. 
I didn't have gender scans with my bboys I waited til 20 weeks don't no how lol. 
I've got a midwife appointment on the 21st July . She won't do much though. Still look forward to them lol. My belly is starting to look more rounder and it looks like I'mxcarrying the same as my boys. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou all very much for your prayers and well wishes. The bleeding calmed down last night and so far none this morning! Baby's heartbeat is good in the 150 range which is normal for my bubs. Guessing it was the sch bleeding out. Hoping that means when I go on Monday the pocket of blood will show it slightly smaller. It so scary though. 

Those are good odds in our favour then blessed. Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad all has calmed down Lesh and heart is beating nicely. So scary for you, lets hope thats the last bleed. 

Saw the midwife on Thursday for my booking appointment all was good. No waiting for a letter for my 12 week scan, cannot wait!


----------



## happybun

Sorry ladies have been manic with work, just catching up with all the posts! So nice to see everyone's scan pictures! Mine's on Monday, just can't wait!!

Xxx


----------



## lesh07

Spoke to soon! Still leaking blood. Red aswell. No pain though. It's not looking good at all. Xx


----------



## PitaKat

Lesh, I hope the bleeding is just the sch and all is well with baby :hugs:

I'm excited to see more scan pics, only a few more days and then several of you will get to see your little beans!

Happy 4th of July to those of us in the US :thumbup: Are you all planning to watch some fireworks? I'm not sure if we'll be watching, I'm working watching kids all day, so I will be TIRED by the end of the day, and my son will be going this afternoon to spend the weekend with his dad. Plus my husband is a veteran and last year (before I knew him) he went to a fireworks show and experienced a PTSD episode. He says he'll go with me to watch, but I don't want to put him through that! So I'm not sure what our evening will consist of. 

I'm 12 weeks today! :happydance: What are we considering 2nd Tri? 13 weeks or 14?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

Happy 4th to all US ladies!

Lesh I hope all is well, it's so unfair that you got so many scare through this pregnancy! 

I talked to a friend yesterday, and the doc who will be doing my 12 week scan is the same that did hers. He guessed the sex right away, and said "I've been doing this for 40 years, I know" lol. Eeek now I'm even more nervous about next scan!


----------



## LockandKey

Lesh, I hope everything is alright :( just two more days to get through. It does sound like a sch bleeding out though. Praying that's all that is.

Cute bump Heather. I'm 13 weeks and still don't have a bump at all.

I am still feeling nauseous though :wacko: still have not been able to gain anything because I feel too sick to eat the majority of the time.

I'm pretty sure all you ladies are going to find out your genders long before I do :cry:

We went to a fireworks show last night, DD and DS loved it :flower:


----------



## Lucy3

Super cute bump Heather! 

LockandKey - I'm still feeling nauseous and vomiting quite a bit too :( surely it will let up soon?? Were you the same with your DD and DS? I'm much worse than last time &#128078;

Thinking of you Lesh xx

Dana that's exciting that your OB might be able to pick girl or boy!! Hope he's better at it than mine was! When is it booked for? 

Hope your 4th isn't too tiring PitaKat. Will you be staying away from fireworks this year? Can't imagine how stressful it must be for your husband.


----------



## LockandKey

my MS was gone in both previous pregnancies by week 12, and wasn't nearly as bad as this time. This pregnancy has been the roughest by far :(


----------



## blessedmomma

LockandKey- hope your deductible is met soon! wonder if it starts over in January? If that's so it may make the birth very expensive :( sorry you have to wait so long for gender, boo.

sportysgirl- hope your scan letter is soon!

happybun- yay for monday!!

lesh- it can be very scary, but stay strong. :hugs:

PitaKat- that's very scary about your DH! I would probably choose not to go either :nope: maybe you guys can plan something more peaceful together?? 

Heather- you look lovely!! <3

Danna- how exciting! can't wait to hear :)


----------



## sportysgirl

You look gorgeous Heather, really blossoming!


----------



## LockandKey

Yes it automatically starts over every January, so there's a good chance this birth will be quite expensive. I'm trying to go for as little intervention and medication as possible to help lower the cost. With DS I had an epidural in for only an hr, but that was after being in slow labor for 30 hrs, and that was all the medical intervention I had, so hoping this time I have next to none.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

So cute, Heather!

Yeah, we'll probably avoid the firework show (fireworks aren't allowed in city limits, but some people do still set them off), and watch a movie and eat ice cream or something. His PTSD is more mild and he's been proactive in seeking help for it, he went to therapy for a year after getting out of the military. He may be able to watch fireworks in the future, but I think we'll give it more time and skip it this year. 

Lock, I'll be trying for a birth with as little intervention as possible too.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. The bleeding is calming again. I think I am going to be having this for a while, Just hoping the SCH isn't getting bigger which is the reason for the bleeding! Baby's heart is still beating in the 150 range. So baby is holding on in there. 36 hours till my scan and hopefully I will have some more answers. Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

My hubby worked at the same aircraft company for the last 15 years and recently got laid off and started working at another one so I honestly have no idea how our insurance works. Kinda scary. I need to look into it. 

Pitakat- honestly that sounds lush to me. I can seriously live without fireworks. There are only certain ones legally allowed in our city limits, but I live on the edge of those limits so my neighborhood can drive 5 minutes and get the illegal ones. They will be popping all night and I always say if my babies get woke up I'll strangle someone lol. 

Lesh- praying for you. It can be scary, but just hang in there


----------



## Chelle26

Reading how you poor ladies have to 
Sort out insurance or pay for healthcare is so sad 
We are such a lucky country to have all out treatment free


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls Ohh I'm tired . I think my energy is slowly coming back tho as I'm lasting much later before I got to bed again these days lol
yh I'm the UK and we gave the. Nhs so our healrhcahealth care is free. X
Yay I've moved up a block on my ticker! X


----------



## Chelle26

Ooo Donna my friends a trainee midwife around your area 

We are very lucky thousands worth of treatment for free


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww is she ill be having my baby in new cross hospital in wolverhampton x


----------



## Chelle26

I think she may be in Sandwell hospital this year do they do maternity there lol


----------



## blessedmomma

I don't think our health care is so bad. From what I understand the UK still has to pay for it, it's just taken out before you guys even see it. Is that right? Maybe out of taxes or something? But I love having the freedom to choose too. I feel so bad when I hear someone is stuck with some dr or midwife that they really don't like. It's definitely worth it to me having unlimited choices for who I want to see. And also having the freedom to ask for whatever testing I want. I have some friends over there that couldn't even get simple tests run since that just isn't their protocol. But I can go to my gp or my ob and ask them to run whatever I want and they do. Guess it's all just the differences in care from place to place. I can't complain though.


----------



## Chelle26

We pay tax on stuff and that goes to our nhs and police 
And our fire service but people that don't work or earn under 
16000 per year don't really pay towards it and we do have good 
Healthcare well many would say not but I think the nhs is great lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Feeling super nervous! I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was bright red blood. I've had mild cramping, but nothing I don't consider normal pregnancy cramping. There wasn't much after the first wipe except a pink color and a bot of mucous looking discharge (sorry tmi!) 

I've called my hospital but they're counting today as a holiday and have fewer nurses on staff to talk. I've been placed on a callback which I should get in about an hour. 

I hope it's nothing dealing with baby!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh mushy I've prayed for you :hugs: hoping they can have you come in to check on baby very soon!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Just catching up from page 100 onwards as we have been away at my cousin's wedding on the mainland. I will update the front page now 

*Lesh* I hope everything is ok and your SCH has shrunk when you have your scan tomorrow. I had lots of bleeding with mine and soaked about 10 loads of toilet paper with bright red blood over a 24 hour period. 

*Mushy* hope everything is ok for you too. It's always worrying to see blood, but at least it sounds minimal at the moment.

Re health care costs, I think we are very lucky in the UK (not that I am based there anymore!). My generally understand is that the tax rates are not that different in the US and all of our health care is free. If we decide that we want to have private scans and appointments then we can book these up as well and just pay for them as and when required. I dread to think about what the total costs for pregnancy would be. A friend of mine who gave birth here in Jersey before she had been here for the minimum amount of time to qualify for free health care had to pay £3000 (approx $4500) just to give birth in the local hospital. I think it is a standard charge here rather than varying with the level of intervention that there is.


----------



## blessedmomma

Chelle26 said:


> We pay tax on stuff and that goes to our nhs and police
> And our fire service but people that don't work or earn under
> 16000 per year don't really pay towards it and we do have good
> Healthcare well many would say not but I think the nhs is great lol

this sounds kinda like it is here too. if you make under a certain amount based on how many are in your family, you can get free health care from the state and it covers everything.


----------



## Frustrated1

Does anyone other than Sakura know their genders yet? If so, let me know and I will update the front page :)


----------



## DannaD

I hope all is well Mushy! Blood is so scary :(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Thanks ladies! I'm calling tomorrow morning to make an appointment. I'm not too worked anymore as there's been nothing else since. I'm hoping it just has to do with breastfeeding.


----------



## blessedmomma

I hope everything is ok. Please keep us updated!!


----------



## lesh07

Hope everything is okay Mushy! Xx

AFM...I had my ultrasound this morning and baby's heart was beating away and has grown a whole weeks worth like it should have. Proper arms and legs now. They saw the SCH and it is roughly half the size it was so the bleeding I have is the SCH making it's way out! So good news. Told I will probably continue to bleed out the remainder. The SCH is also nowhere near the sac and is close to my Cervix, So she said if it does bleed again it should not affect baby at all. 

Going to change my ticker now to 12w 1d as baby measured that and she said baby will still probably measure bigger at next weeks dating scan as baby has measured bigger for the past 2 scans. Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

So glad to hear Lesh!


----------



## PitaKat

I'm staying team yellow, frustrated 

Glad to hear baby is doing well, Lesh!


----------



## LockandKey

Glad you have received some good news Lesh. Very relieved for you!


----------



## Lucy3

Great news Lesh! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Lucy3

Frustrated- I had a private gender scan and they said girl. But feel like I should wait till I have another ultrasound to confirm?!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou so much ladies! Your support has been incredible! Love our little group. Xx

We will be finding out gender but we are going to do a gender party with family /friends. So will all find out together. Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Frustrated- we should have a pretty good idea tomorrow on gender, but will know for sure a little while after from the verifi. I would say within a week or so :) 

So so excited about tomorrow! Can't wait to see my LO again <3


----------



## firstbaby1985

I'm seeing my wee bean tomorrow too! Blessedmomma we are the same gestation!


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news Lesh!


----------



## lesh07

Good luck for both your scans blessedmomma and firstbaby. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have an appointment today at 410, I'm pretty sure they're going to do an ultrasound because of the reason I have the appointment. I'm really hoping the bleeding was just random and I get to see a happy wiggling baby!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck for scans girl :) x glad all is ok lesh


----------



## lesh07

I am sure all will be fine mushymilk. Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i think you may be a couple hours behind me mushy, so I will be anxiously awaiting an update :hugs:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I decided not to go to the appointment. I know there's nothing wrong. I have a private scan this Saturday, which should show if anything is wrong. I think it was just from stretching and breastfeeding. I was warned it could happen.

Thank you for your support though!


----------



## blessedmomma

You have to do what you're comfortable with hun :hugs:


----------



## LockandKey

glad you chose what you were most comfortable with Mushy, and I feel a mother's instinct is usually right on par. 

I live far away from all my family and friends, so we will do a gender reveal, but we will do so with a special photo. I already have it all planned out :)

Sorry if I've been a bit inactive the past few days ladies. I've come down with a cold, and of course with my immune system being weakened due to pregnancy, I was the only one that got it. And sadly whenever I get a cold, even if it's very mild (which this one was) the cold is always followed up with a sinus infection. I've had the most unbearable pressure behind my eyes and cheeks. I can't breathe, and I feel awful. I hope it passes soon :( and hope you ladies are doing far better than I am.

Oh, and I guess I am officially in 2nd tri now! How time flies!


----------



## lesh07

Yay for 2nd tri Lockandkey. :)

Good luck blessedmomma and first baby on your scans today ladies. Can't wait to see some piccies. Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Mushy, glad your doing what you feel is right. 

Happy 2nd tri lock! 

Good luck to those having scans today, looking forward to some pictures!


----------



## firstbaby1985

Scan went great today. Due date is 11th jan. Got a pic but can't work out how to get it off a mobile!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LillyFleur

Also had my NHS today, baby is still facing sideways! But apart from that all is well. Was hoping for a clear nub shot but can't see anything, will have to be content with skull guesses. Baby is determined to stay team yellow :haha:

Really glad I had my other private scans though, because I hardly saw anything at this scan, DH watched the screen for 10 mins while they did the checks but I couldn't see, then she showed me baby for less than a minute and explained nothing. 

Edit: *Frustrated *can you move my due date from the 11th to the 9th, thanks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely scan pics! :)


----------



## lesh07

Lovely scan pic ladies. It's getting all so exciting now! My 12 week scan is on Monday but I will be 13w1d. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Ahh! Bevi...Your ticker is great! 15 weeks. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks, it's flying by!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Aww first baby and lilly- very very cute! Makes me anxious to see mine today. Had to make it for the afternoon so dh could go so I have about an hour to go. Getting very excited! :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely scan pics :) x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I'm a bit late to the party but can I join you ladies :flower:

My due date by LMP is 23rd January but it's tbc by scan which we have on the 13th :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

lesh07 said:


> Lovely scan pic ladies. It's getting all so exciting now! My 12 week scan is on Monday but I will be 13w1d. Xx

We have our scans on the same day! What time is yours?


----------



## blessedmomma

I didn't get very good pictures since they were 3d and hard to make out with such a little baby. 

the sonogram lady said she thinks it's a boy!!! of course she was very unsure of herself, so I have to wait til my verifi results come back to know for sure :) the baby would not move or open their legs so we never got a clear nub shot.


----------



## DannaD

So cute all those scan pics! Congrats mamas!

My scan today went very well! Baby mesured 2 days ahead and moved around haha.

https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m482/real-dufresne/Mobile%20Uploads/image_2.jpg

https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m482/real-dufresne/Mobile%20Uploads/image_3.jpg

Doctor said 75% sure it's a girl! Carefully hope he is right!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Beautiful scans ladies, congrats!!!

I need our HR Manager to come back to work (she just had her own baby 5 days ago) so I can tell her I'm pregnant - because I can't suck my stomach in any longer, it has become impossible! :haha: I'm sure it's mostly bloat, but OMG, it is torture. As soon as I let it hang out everyone will know!


----------



## PitaKat

Aww, look at these babies! I love the pictures, they're wonderful


----------



## LockandKey

not 100% sure, but thought I felt a few flutters in there this evening.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww exciting! 
I've been feeling movements since ten weeks. It really surprised me as I didn't feel a thing until 18 weeks last time.


----------



## LillyFleur

Cute scan pic Danna.

My mum apparently felt movement at 14 weeks with me (her first) no idea if that's realistic or not, seems a bit early for the first? Regardless i can't wait to feel movement. So strange seeing something wriggling on the scan and I can't feel a thing.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls . Glad scans are going ok . 
I've thought I've felt flutters a few times but can't be 100 percent . So my nipples have been killing g me just lately . My Boobs r fine bt the nipples r so sore . Boo lol.
14 weeks tomoz. Roll on when I find out what I'm having x


----------



## LockandKey

I'm sorry ladies, but I need to moan for a minute, and have absolutely no one else in my life to do so to that will understand or try to be anything near sympathetic.

Since I first found out I was expecting again, I had a feeling this one was a boy, despite everyone telling me it's a girl, I've tried not to get excited or get my hopes up, and still feel it's a boy, but a part of me thinks the reason I even told myself it is another boy because of how much I want another girl. 

I really hate to sound ungrateful, I'm so lucky to be pregnant again after going through a mc in Jan, and before that DH and I initially thought we were done at 2, but I've wanted another girl since getting pregnant again with DS, and am really, really fearing going through gender disappointment like I did when we found out DS was a boy.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Lovely scan pics :cloud9:

I've also thought I've felt flutters but only at night in bed if I'm laying on my tummy. 

:hugs: Lock, I think we all have gender preferences even if we don't admit it. I wanted a boy with DD and when I found out she was a girl I cried my eyes out for a good 2 weeks. I think the important thing to remember is that even if you feel disappointment at first, and GD is a very real thing, whichever way it goes your baby will be loved. It's not so much a dissappontment as much as it would be an adjustment because we've already got an ideal in mind. 

It's a horrible feeling though. Will you be finding out what you're having?


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Rainbowdrop and welcome! Xx

Mine is at 2pm just before the school run. Xx


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you for understanding Rainbow I hate to admit it, or even write about it because in a way I guess it makes me feel guilty. When I found out DS was a boy and not a girl, I started crying right there in the room with the tech, and then cried the entire ride home. I'm really worried about going through that again, as if it will take away from the excitement and enjoyment of my last pregnancy.

Yes we will be finding out, the scan date is set for August 17th


----------



## lesh07

Ahh...A little boy blessed. Congrats. Xx

DannaD...Such a cute pic and what looks like a straight nub so gonna guess girlie for you. Xx


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies hope you all had a good weekend 

The tiredness I have atm is absolutely awful !!!! 

Lock - I was desperate for a little girl with Ds and was upset inside when I found out he was a boy but now I wouldn't change him for the world 

I have my 12 week scan Tomoz even though I'm 13+4 lol !!! Super nervous and excited at the same time


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

It's nothing to feel guilty about lock, don't be too hard on yourself :hugs: 

Lesh - mine is at 10.50, I've been counting down the days ever since I got the letter, it's been the longest wait of my life!! 

Chelsea - I feel your pain! I've got myself stuck in an exhaustion rut, it started with the hot weather where I couldn't sleep because it was too warm so if I'm not at work I've been having day time naps thus meaning I'm still not sleeping at night. I'm trying to stay awake today to get back on track but I can literally fall asleep anywhere :sleep:


----------



## donnarobinson

I had my downs results back . Low risk 1 in 7300 X 

X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lock I know exactly how you feel. I've wanted a girl way before kids were even in the distant future for me. Somehow I was for the most part okay when they told me ds was a boy. When I was overdue my MIL did some energy work on me and said that I was afraid to have a boy. She was so right, I was really afraid to have a boy. I'm still not sure why, but I was. 

This time I still really want that girl. I haven't told anyone how much I want a girl, and that either would be great but a slight preferable for girl. When in reality I just want a girl. I'm terrified that I'll get told boy again and I'm not going to be okay with it this time. 

I hope it works out for all of us. Whichever the outcome, I hope it's okay.


----------



## firstbaby1985

I really wanted a girl both times and I've just been told this ones a boy too, I know I don't want any more kids so a bit disappointed. But I'm sure I'll love this one as much as I love my little boy.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Loving the scan pics! Bummer baby was in an awkward position, blessed. Will you go for another scan? 
Dana- definitely looks like a flat, straight girly nub!
I totally understand the gender preference part. When I found out DS was a boy i cried during the ultrasound. I still feel bad about it. This time I was worried I'd be quite upset if i heard boy again. Which I did! During my 12 week ultrasound (I was almost 14 weeks though?!) the dr thought boy and I didn't cry! I was ok! However, I didn't really agree with his thoughts and as you probably know had a private gender scan afterwards where the tech said she thought girl. So im in limbo at the moment. I totally understand the feeling of reeeeaaaaaaly wanting a boy/girl. It's a real feeling and a hard one to shake/ignore. 

welcome rainbowdrop! 

Mushy- have you booked a private gender scan?


----------



## DannaD

Thanks ladies! I posted my nub pic on baby nub and everyone is saying boy so now I'm really not sure... and a bit pissed about it :(

I badly want a girl, like most of us it seems. GD is very real and I find it so stupid that we can't talk about it because some people didn't experience it and assume anyone who does is an unworthy mother or something. Personally I'm not shy about expressing any emotions, and screw anyone who tells me I shouldn't feel something I feel.


----------



## donnarobinson

I really want a girl two. I wanted a girl with d's 2 but not so bad I was upset BT this time I really want a girl. This is definitely our last baby x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lucy, yes I've got a private scan this Saturday. I'm excited and nervous!


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy- my next scan will be 20 weeks. But I had the verifi test run and will get definitive results on gender plus results on chromosomes. Should have those results in next week. 

Sorry to all the ladies with gender disappointment :( I hope you all get your girls. I think there is just an innate desire to mother a daughter and do all the girly things with them. I can honestly say it doesn't matter too much for me. But then I have 4 boys and 3 girls. There is a desire to have another girl, but it's not a strong enough one where I would be disappointed. But I absolutely understand! 

I found this pic in my pile but can't tell in relation to the spine if it's straight or not. I linked it up on ingender and it's perfectly in the gray zone where they are unable to determine. Boo. At least I will know for sure next week. I did post it on ingender so I'm awaiting the pros responses lol.
Edit: behind the white line is cord lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

I'm definitely with most of you when it comes to hoping it's a girl! I'm not at the gender diasapontment stage at all as I'd really be fine if it's a boy, and DH would be overjoyed! But would love a little mini me! Think it's completely normal to feel that way. I just can't wait to see all the little boy and girl photos this January! I'm actually excited to see all of your babies!


----------



## PitaKat

Can't believe some of you are feeling your babies already, lucky! I feel the odd twinge and flutter, but not in the right place lol. I'm like "was that Mini?!! No, that was gas." :haha:

I'm a little bit hoping baby is a boy, although I'm not telling anyone that lol. My husband is also hoping for a boy. I love having a son. I'm not girly or particularly feminine and am a little worried that i won't be able to teach my daughter things like how to do her hair. I do have sisters who have mastered such things though, so those aunts may be quite useful in the event i do have a girl. We have had 3 different sisters say they hope it's a girl lol. And i kind of have a feeling that this baby will be a girl. It'll be amazing to have another baby anyway though, no matter the gender. I miss baby snuggles so much! I think it is normal for people to have a preference, and be disappointed if they don't get their preference. To feel grief after that is also normal. I think to say that it never happens or just shouldn't happen is creating unrealistic expectations.


----------



## lesh07

Oh bless all you ladies wanting girls.

I was desperate for a boy last time as we had 3 girls in a row! And I was lucky and got my boy. :) Now I am not really fussed boy or girl. Although I think I am carrying girl as the pregnancy has been completely different to my son. Xx


----------



## LockandKey

thank you ladies! Perhaps I'm a bit biased, but this really is the best group, you all are so sweet and understanding :) even though this LO came sooner than expected (we weren't planning to ttc until June) I feel so blessed to be one of the January ladies! You all make me feel better knowing I'm not alone.


----------



## blessedmomma

I have felt one decided kick and flutters once. So sweet :)

Keep forgetting to say, welcome and congrats rainbow!


----------



## LockandKey

I really hate feeling this way, I wish I didn't care one way or the other, but personally I think a lot of my disappointment stems from the family dynamic I had growing up. I had 2 brothers, and no sisters. My brothers and I never got along, and now that we are all into adulthood, we very rarely have anything to do with each other. I see them but once a year, and they will say maybe 2 words to me. My brothers have bad mouthed me behind my back, and have stolen money from me while I was in town visiting (we live 6 hrs apart, so I don't get to visit often)

Perhaps even worse was that they have never acknowledged their niece and nephew. They've never played with them, held them, or bought them gifts for the holidays. Not that material items matter, but for a lot of people gifts are expressions of love and affection, neither of my brothers have ever sent my kids a birthday card or anything. 

About 2 years ago before DS was born my daughter went into my youngest brothers room to say hi and talk, he was playing video games, obviously couldn't be bothered to pay her any attention, and the only thing he said was "Could you just get her out of here?" That was last thing either of my brother said to my kids. Whenever I see people on fb post about how much they love their niece or nephew, I get jealous that my kids don't have that. I don't talk to them about their uncles or mention their uncles at all, so they are completely unaware, but I still feel heartbroken that my children don't have loving people like that in their lives.

I know it probably doesn't make sense, it may even sound strange or weird, and I know full well that every child and family is different. I have no reason to even feel this way, but I guess my GD comes from being very fearful that if I had another boy, it would resemble the family I had growing up, and I don't want what happened to me happen to my children.

Anyway, that was really long, and really personal, sorry!


----------



## Lucy3

Mushy- I'll be thinking of you on the weekend! It's such a potent mix of anxiety, excitement and anticipation waiting to find out if there's a little boy or girl in there. Do you have a gut feeling either way? Do you feel your little bump is sitting differently this time? Have you felt different at all to when you were pregnant with your DS?
Blessed, that's exciting you'll know for sure boy or girl next week! I can see the nub and it does look quite straight? But it is an awkward position. Have you posted on babynub? They were great with mine and gave me the confidence to go and get the private scan. 
Lock, that's so sad that you're brothers aren't supportive of your family :( I have no doubt your little ones will be different to how your brothers treated you. I have 1 sister and 2 brothers and I really do love having brothers. I bet your boy(s) will be loving and supportive of their sister(s) xx
Heather, I meant to say before I'm so sorry to hear about your mmc xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I totally understand how you feel Lock, the difference is you will raise your family to be supportive of each other regardless of gender. You'll find if you have another boy you will go out of your way to avoid the same scenario as you had growing up :hugs:

Thank you Blessed :hugs:

Can I just ask, is anyone off food? I'm struggling to enjoy anything I eat.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

RainbowDrop_x said:


> I totally understand how you feel Lock, the difference is you will raise your family to be supportive of each other regardless of gender. You'll find if you have another boy you will go out of your way to avoid the same scenario as you had growing up :hugs:
> 
> Thank you Blessed :hugs:
> 
> Can I just ask, is anyone off food? I'm struggling to enjoy anything I eat.

I've been really picky with food this week! Used to eat ginger biscuits in the morning to help nausea and I'm completely off them, then I threw a right tantrum this evening as I just didn't know what I wanted to eat, didn't fancy anything.


----------



## LockandKey

I'm just now eating for the first time today and it's already 3pm. I'm not enjoying eating at all nor do I even want to, most of the time just the thought of eating makes me sick. Smells still put me off.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

All the things I used to enjoy make me either gag or give me a jippy tummy :( 

But then I feel sick because I'm not eating, I can't win :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

lucy- I haven't, but I will. I did post it on ingender and got two girl guesses and one not sure lol.

lock- I'm sorry you have that kind of family. I have no doubt you will raise your children to be more loving and close :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

Thought we were meant to feel better 2nd tri?!! I did start to feel better but it's all gone downhill this week. 

For those who've had previous pregnancies when do you start to feel back to normal? As in no food aversions/gagging etc (that's if you ever did feel normal again :wacko:)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Lilly when I was pregnant with my DD I had no sickness no nausea no exhaustion. In fact I felt amazing from start to finish apart from 2 weeks I felt nauseous non stop but that was related to dodgy meat I'd eaten.

This pregnancy is opposite in every way. I'm trying not to complain because this will be my last pregnancy and it took us 13 months to get here but I feel awful! I'm beyond shattered now but I know I won't be able to sleep when I get to bed.


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm usually sick til 16ish weeks, but I hear it's not usually that long for other women. with one pregnancy I was sick The. Entire. Pregnancy. It was horrible. I was even sick after having him for a few days. I have 3 girls and 4 boys, and for me there is nothing I can definitively say that differentiates between boys and girls. my worst and best ms were both boys. all of them have just been varying degrees...


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no, heather! Glad you had Landon's blanket handy! Must say this pregnancy has been far worse than with my DS. I didn't take any medication with him and only actually vomited a few times and by 12/13 weeks I was back to normal. This time whole different story!! I've been sick for much longer, I went off my anti nausea meds this past weekend thinking 'I'm 14 weeks, I should be fine!' Wrong! Spent it with my head down the toilet bowl. So back on the meds! If this indeed is a girl then for me the old wives tale of feeling more sick with girls is true for me. Oh, and sooooo much more moody! My poor DH!! I'm still fussy with what I eat, can't wait for the phase where food tastes amazing! I loved that part last time! Blessed, I can't believe you were sick for the entire length of one of your pregnancies. Awful!!


----------



## LockandKey

In both my previous pregnancies I felt better by now, so this is all new to me. I'm not sure what to expect really


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Me too, Heather! Terrible acne in the first tri this time and nothing with my DS!


----------



## LockandKey

My 1st two pregnancies were identical and I obviously have one of each, so I've got nothing to go off of this time. This pregnancy is different from my last 2 so don't really know what to think.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

This pregnancy is very similar, but slightly different. With my first there was so many things I didn't want to eat, and that went all throughout. With this pregnancy, I have nothing like that, but I am always wanting a sub sandwhich! I've had one for lunch and I could still really go for one right now! 

I just truly don't feel pregnant at all! I have no feeling towards either gender, which makes finding out all that much more exciting.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

It's funny I'm craving sub sandwhiches too! I just put mine in the oven to melt the cheeze and cook the meat. Mmmm.


----------



## blessedmomma

Yum sub sandwiches!!! :haha:

So this is gonna sound crazy, but I am considering not finding out the gender!!! I have never had a surprise and have always thought it may be nice. Even though I usually feel it bonds me to the baby, I do already feel bonded and very much in love with this little one. And since we have 4 boys and 3 girls, we don't have a real specific preference, so what better time to have a surprise? Eeek! I'm kinda excited!!! 

Although I don't know how you ladies don't find out the entire pregnancy, I think I may be able to do it this time. We have tons of newborn girl stuff, and some newborn boy stuff. I would just get some extra boy clothes or even neutral clothes and some neutral blankets. There should be nothing else I need, I may be able to make this work! Am I being crazy???


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Blessed I've said that I would want to keep the gender a surprise if I've already had one of each. When the time comes I don't know if I would actually be able to do it! 

I don't think you're crazy to attempt it though! 

As for sub sandwhiches I'm being far from careful with deli meats, but a listeria outbreak at a sub place would completely kill their business so I'm not that worried.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) 14 weeks today! 
I'm starting to feel a little less tired and going to bed later again . . I haven't been sick in a little while but have Stl beenfeeling sick. IIt's hard to do kids breakfast in a morning . 
Mine ggotbetter aaround 16 weeks wv Chad. X


----------



## lesh07

My only pregnancy symptom is TMI - a lot of constipation! I am able to go but it never seems enough....And then I have terrible pain in my stomach all day from built up gas... It gets so bad that I keep checking on baby convinced it must be something worse, But no babys always fine. Xx


----------



## Chelle26

Eeeeekkkkk it's SCAN DAY absolutely sick with nerves !!!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Good luck chelle I hope everything goes well!! 

Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Chelle26

Heather mines 5 mins after yours :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your scans! :D


----------



## lesh07

Good luck heather and chelle. Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Mushy I'm the same!!! I've been eating chicken sandwich slices by the hand full! I don't even bother with the bread! Lol. Funny, I craved everything that pointed to girl with my DS and this time it's meat meat meat! 
Heather, have you already had you 12 week scan? 
Can't wait to see more scan piccies!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lucy, I was the same! I hated most meat with ds I wouldn't eat chicken or bacon the whole time! And beef was just on a rare occasion. And I could not get enough sweets! This time I just want is savory foods. Last night I had a HUGE craving for egg salad, so I'm going to the store now to get the stuff haha. 

Heather that sucks! Glad baby is okay, but bummer about the scan.


----------



## Lucy3

That's so funny! I've been craving eggs too! Guess it's a protein thing! I couldn't eat chicken or any red meat last time either, so funny! 
Heather, that's so frustrating going to an appointment and it being just the Doppler. Especially as you have one at home. Definitely push for 18 week anatomy scan! 
Good luck chelle with your scan!


----------



## PitaKat

Mmm, sub sandwiches... I'm always in the mood for one of those, even after I've just eaten lol.

I was telling my husband the other day that i don't feel like it has sunk in yet that I'm really pregnant. I don't have much in the way of symptoms and my stomach looks the same as it did before. But it's more than that. After i split with my ex, i grieved for the family i thought we would have together. I was so sad that my son may not ever have siblings. And i knew that i might not find someone else i wanted to raise children with. But i did, i found an awesome guy, and we got pregnant right from the get-go lol. It just seems too good to be true and for some reason I'm having a hard time accepting it. I probably just need more time to process. I'm sure it'll feel more real once i feel baby moving around, but right now it still feels like I'm pretending. Anyway, just wanted to get some thoughts and feelings out.


----------



## LockandKey

still no cravings here.....


----------



## Bevziibubble

No cravings here either, just gone off everything!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lucy hopefully you really are pregnant with a girl, cause it seems like we're the same! 

Pita I feel the same, and felt the same with ds. I didn't show until like 30 weeks with him and it felt like I was lying to people. Didn't help that some people have you that look when they don't believe you.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for the scans today!!

and sorry about the crap appts boo.

pita- im so glad you found him and are having a sibling for your LO <3 I had two girls with my ex and he abandoned us so I didn't want anymore kids or to ever get married again. they always asked for a little brother and I used to tell them it would never happen. now they have an amazing dad, 4 little brothers, and a little sister :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Bevziibubble said:


> No cravings here either, just gone off everything!

Same here! 

I went through a stage of really enjoying ham cheese and pickle sandwhichs but even the though of them makes my stomach churn.


----------



## TTCBean

Hello ladies, I haven't been on in a while! Heard the babies heart beat for the first time today  148 bpm... Best sound ever! 14 weeks tomorrow, measuring exactly 14. I measured two weeks ahead at 10 weeks. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww yay for hearing the baby's heartbeat! <3


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hi Ladies! Can I join you? I know I am a little late to the party... 

My EDD is January 29th. 

I am 26 DH is 24 - TTC for 15 cycles before we finally caught our peanut.

I haven't had a scan yet, not until July 31st (14 weeks). I can't wait to finally see my babe.

:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Hopeful.89! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

TTC bean great you heard the heartbeat!

Welcome hopeful!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations hopeful :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats hopeful!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope u r ok. I'm in bed i feel so poorly . Threw up and head is killing me. 

I haven't got any cravings I've gone of everything to. I don't no how I'm surviving on so little x


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Hopeful89. Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Welcome hopefull! Feel better soon Donna :( 

I've not heard the heartbeat yet, I thought the NHS listened to it at 12 week scan but nope!

Got in touch with a local hypnobirth lady today, so she should be calling me back in the coming days! I'm really open minded about my birth, a hypnobith would be amazing - but if I can't cope with the pain I will get an epidural and if need a C section so be it, but thought I'd get in touch with her to give myself the best chance possible of achieving the birth I want.


----------



## Frustrated1

I attempted hypnobirthing last time, but it kind of all went out of the window as I was induced. Is this your first *Lilly*?


----------



## LockandKey

Welcome Hopeful :flower:

My 14 week bump, it's finally starting to become more noticeable and less easily confused with fat!

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1338_zpskhh0tsyy.jpg

I'm also remaining open minded with the birth this time Lilly. My previous births didn't go as planned, so I'm just going to take a relaxed approach and let whatever happens happens. I was never induced, I usually go into labor right at or around my EDD, but my birth with DD was nothing short of a nightmare, my birth experience with DS, while much better in terms, I was in slow, prodromal labor for 36 hours, no sleep for 2 nights, and ended up getting an epidural for an hr so I could rest before pushing. I was so exhausted at that point, but I had pushed him out in 30 mins, intervention free :) 

This time I'd like to go med free, or at least no epidural, if I feel I need something then I will ask for temporary painkillers first, though my midwife says she has good coping skills and techniques to speed along prodromal labor if it were to happen again.


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies scan was perfect measuring 1 day ahead so now due jan 9th :) 

Baby was a real little show off having a whale of a time in there waving and clenching its fist doing big flips im trying to upload a pic but I don't know how it will go lol :)


----------



## Chelle26




----------



## LillyFleur

Frustrated1 said:


> I attempted hypnobirthing last time, but it kind of all went out of the window as I was induced. Is this your first *Lilly*?

Yep! I'm hoping even if I had to be induced etc it would hopefully teach me some breathing techniques or something to help keep me calm, I'm such a worrier and I just don't want to start panicking during labour.

Lovely bump *lock*! Fingers crossed you have the birth you want this time, I have no idea what to even write on my birth plan as I don't have a plan at all, I don't want to put too much about a natural birth as if I want the epidural I WANT IT and don't want some stuck up midwife saying no :dohh:

*Chelle * lovely scan! I'm jealous your baby was moving around mine is still being lazy and was laid on its side. We're due date twins :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely scan pic Chelle :)


----------



## lesh07

yay Chelle. Lovely pic. Xx


----------



## Chelle26

Yay lily :) :) I can't wait to find out gender now 6 weeks and counting haha !!!!

Thankyou ladies I think it makes sense to why I feel so sick as baby is constantly on the go lol !!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Chelle lovely photo.


----------



## Frustrated1

LillyFleur said:


> Frustrated1 said:
> 
> 
> I attempted hypnobirthing last time, but it kind of all went out of the window as I was induced. Is this your first *Lilly*?
> 
> Yep! I'm hoping even if I had to be induced etc it would hopefully teach me some breathing techniques or something to help keep me calm, I'm such a worrier and I just don't want to start panicking during labour.
> 
> Lovely bump *lock*! Fingers crossed you have the birth you want this time, I have no idea what to even write on my birth plan as I don't have a plan at all, I don't want to put too much about a natural birth as if I want the epidural I WANT IT and don't want some stuck up midwife saying no :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes, you have to be careful about what you write on your birth plan. I wrote very clearly on the front page of mine that I did not want to be offered drugs etc. As a result I didn't even get offered gas and air and my husband had to ask for it for me...

Hypnobirthing was very helpful in terms of breathing, but it was impossible to use any of the other hypnobirthing techniques, such as relaxation etc, when attached to a syntocinon drip as it basically sends you from 0-60 in next to no time. Am hoping for a spontaneous delivery this time round as I'm not sure I could cope with being induced again.


----------



## Chelle26

Personally I don't think birth plans are worth the paper there written on !!! 
Baby's will do exactly what they please and when they please so I just think what's going to happen is going to :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't think I stuck to my birth plan at all! I wanted a natural birth with as little medical intervention as possible. Until I went into labor Saturday morning and wasn't able to get admitted until early Monday morning. I had barely slept around 3 hours Sunday after being sent home from the hospital again, because they gave me a morphine shot. By the time I was admitted I was so exhausted I never would have been able to manage without some sleep, so I got the epidural. I was able to get a few minutes of skin to skin before they needed to check his breathing, and used that time to check everything else. He was breathing too quickly and as soon as they were done with all the basic tests he was rushed to the nursery. That was around 330pm and I didn't get to see him again until around 9 pm. Then we had to get transferred and I didn't get to see him again until around 2 am. In the end it was nothing that I wanted.


----------



## PitaKat

Lock, super cute bump!

Chelle, great scan pic!

I'm going to try going all-natural this time, but I'll be flexible. I tried that the first time around, and ended up getting pain meds (which didn't really help) then an epidural and pitocin as my labor stalled. But still, it was not a bad experience. I do hope to stay home longer this time though, get more rest during early labor and actually eat something to keep my strength up! Also, my mom, who's a Labor and Delivery nurse, told me during that the last month I should spend 10 minutes a day crawling on the floor on all fours to get baby into a good position for birthing, so I'll be following that advice!


----------



## blessedmomma

Lock you have a very pretty and neat bump going, very cute! 

Chelle gorgeous baby :cloud9: 

Well being that I've had 7 children, I definitely subscribe to the birth plans are pretty much crap idea lol. My experiences have been all over the board, although no c sections yet. With my first, my water broke at 26 weeks and managed to keep her in to 38 which is amazing, but when labor did start it was fast and hard. Asked for epidural right away. They turned it off for pushing which was a big mistake. So painful I didn't get to hold her for a couple hours after :(. With most of my others I have done really good with breathing through contractions. I was induced with 2 for complications and got epidural around 4-5 cm. the contractions were not anymore painful, but the complications I was having made my chances of a section higher so if there would have been an emergency it was either get the epi and be able to stay awake for section or chance having to be knocked out. Two other ones my water broke and I had to have pitocin to get contractions going. Apparently when my water breaks my body doesn't respond like most women. And one birth was only 39 minutes from first contraction to birth. He was in such a hurry! I started having contractions, nothing crazy and decided to shower before going in. By the time I got out of the shower I could barely walk. Got to hospital and was 9cm. He was born within a few minutes of arriving. You would think a fast birth would make it nicer, but let me tell you it was horrendous. I'm not sure our bodies are meant to labor that fast and it was scary. There was no breathing or resting between contractions. I hope that never happens again!


----------



## blessedmomma

Aaaaaand the nurse just called and said my blood sample for the verifi test was 'insufficient' which I'm not sure if it means they didn't draw enough blood or didn't find enough fetal DNA to make determinations. So I have to go back in Monday morning and have it drawn again!!! I definitely went from being excited and hoping to hear we have a healthy baby to oh great so another week of waiting, boo. 

So we scheduled a private sonogram to see the baby today at 5 :happydance: we got crap pics at our nt sono so I'm very excited to go tonight!!! :)


----------



## Lucy3

Yay for the sonogram tonight blessed!! Definitely my fav part of being of being preggy! 
Hope you get some cute pics! Will you be having a little sneaky look down there or trying to stay team yellow? 

Cute scan pic chelle! 

Love your little bump Lock! 

I'm not a huge advocate for detailed birth plans. People asked me last time about my birth plan and I responded 'to have a healthy baby!' Which was good as I ended up going to my regular OB appointment and my blood pressure was through the roof so she said that I wasn't going home without my baby! So I was induced and after a long labour and 4 hours of pushing and a failed vacuum attempt I had a c section! They literally had to push him back inside to get him out! In the delivery room then again in the OR &#128513;I will be getting a scheduled c section this time!! The first thing my OB said after he finally came out was 'I'm booking you in next time' Lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy I'm not sure yet. I think it would be lovely to stay team yellow, but my hubs wants to see for sure so it may happen that I see lol. I guess we will figure it out as we go :) I'm just really excited for some cuter pics!

Heather- I absolutely agree 100% and sometimes I think it causes some women grief when they have this idea of what they want the birth to be and it doesn't happen that way. I have a few ideas of what I would like to happen, but it never goes exactly as planned and I refuse to feel down about it as long as the baby is safe. Sometimes we can lose sight of that in our desires. You won't feel disappointed though if you are able to go with the flow and just want what's best for the baby. :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I was totally open for anything during birth, my birth plan was more of a guide to go off of, but could definitely go any way I needed. The only thing I was sad about was that he was taken from me so quickly. I think that's caused a lot of his separation anxiety today.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I didn't have a birth plan with DD and I don't plan on one this time round, I'm such a stickler for plans when their in place that if it were to veer off I'd panic! 

The only real plan I have is that I want a home water birth but I can accept that that could change last minute but I'd be ok with that because it would probably only change for emergency reasons. 

That's a lovely bump Lock and such a beautiful scan photo Chelle. 3 sleeps until my first scan and is it dragging!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

My labours were very different . 
I was induced with boy tho. 
CJ my first I was Iinduced at 40+10 I had the pessary around 11am and went to delivery around 9/10pm they broke my waters around 12am I think and he wasn't born til 3.30 that after noon so was in established labour 13 & halfhours was hhorrendous. I had the epidural but it fell out. In pushed for two hours and had a hemorrhage after. I lost a lot of blood. I had to stay in and had 3 units of blood shouldof been four. But I got out with iron tablets. It scared me so much. 

Second time was induced at 40+4 and he was born at 40+10 but was so much quicker I was only in labour 6 hours and pushed for 45 mins was so much nicer I had an epidural which worked great but I didn't have it til klate so did a lot on gas and air. I really hope I have a labour like myssecond again. I had to be cut the first time and had stitches second time only and tiny graze no stitches. 

X

both mine were 9lbers 
CJ 9lb 5oz
Chad 9lb 1oz

Xx


----------



## 3athena3

Hi everyone! Mind if I join you? I've been stalking this thread for a while. :) EDD is January 10th. Was afraid to join as had spotting and bleeding from 13dpo until 2 weeks ago. They never found a cause for the bleeding and only gave baby 50-50 chance. Long story short bean looks good on u/s and no more known issues. Finally only 2 days short of 2nd tri and cautiously optimistic enough to believe we'll make it. :wave:


----------



## Lucy3

Hi and welcome 3athena! So glad the bleeding has stopped, that must have been scary!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

Welcome 3athena :flower: hope all continues to go well for you!

Well I've finally managed to gain 1lb this pregnancy :haha:

And I think I have a slight window shopping problem. I've been online shopping for the last 2 days, and am writing down "Clothing Must Haves" and saving them in a document on my computer. I love fashion <3 

I think I am going to start my own pinterest board and post pictures of all my outfits and style just for the heck of it.

I've also picked out nursery themes for each gender. Anyone else?

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

I found some very cute ideas for both girls and boys on Pinterest. I just want to know the sex so I can start buying like crazy, haha...I'm not planning on going gender neutral so I need to know! We bought a lot already though, the crib and dresser are very pretty, in light gray :')


----------



## LockandKey

Same here Danna! :haha: 

So far the only names I have are Claire Violet for a girl, and Adam or Tyler for a boy. 

Well I'm no good at describing things, so I'll just post pretty pictures instead.

I really like this theme for a girl because it steers away from all the pink and purple, but is still feminine with floral patterns, plus I like the coral and aqua palette 
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/9194hJGQtL._SX522__zpscv3gnzdw.jpg

This is my boy theme.
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/81612jxdLmL._SL1500__zpskqmfhtno.jpg

With either I'll be painting the room a cream or very light, pale grey


----------



## lesh07

Congrats 3athena3. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome 3athena and congratulations!


----------



## lesh07

As far as nursery themes go. I can't do one, as we have a 4 bed house but with 5 children already occupying the bedrooms, baby will go in with us just like our last little one did. Which is fine with me. At the moment my 3 year old is still in his cotbed beside my bed. Lol. He refuses to go in with his brother. 

Baby names we have - Boy - Jackson-Andrew (Andrew is hubby's 1st name)
Girl - Undecided! I like Gracie- Alyssa
or-Alyssa-Grace
Lacey-Grace
I love Gracie/Grace so that will be in the girls name somehow. Lol. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome hun :) 
X 
3 weeks today until my gender scan x


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome Athena! 

I had a letter this week my scan is Thursday! Cant wait to go and know all is ok!

Lovely nursery themes ladies


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome Athena! 

My gender scan is this morning! I'm so excited! Only 3 more hours!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Ooh I'm excited for you MushyMilk!


----------



## Lucy3

Can't wait for your update mushy!!


----------



## lesh07

Yay! Mushymilk....Can't wait to hear. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Baby was uncooperative, sitting crossed legged and with umbilical cord and hand in front the whole time. I've been rescheduled to next week. Ds was difficult during ultrasounds too.


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no! Did you get any pics, mushy?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww sorry you didn't get to find out


----------



## DannaD

On the good side you get to see baby again next week! Did you or the tech maybe glimpse something or not even?


----------



## firstbaby1985

Is anyone else feeling like an actual whale? I didn't have any sort of bump till about 22 weeks last time, and just now I look about 6 months preg!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yea I've got a bump quite quickly this time too! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I didn't get any pics this time, I'll get pictures next week at my rescan. She said she *thinks* boy, but I was watching the screen the whole time and unless her guess is based off of something other than genitalia there's no way she could really have known. She also said the cord was in between the legs. With my son, even though he wasn't very cooperative either he was very obviously a boy.


----------



## Lucy3

It's going to feel like such a long week for you Mushy :( 
Like I said before, the dr who did my NT scan thought maybe boy even though baby didn't look at all like a boy then 2 days later I was told most definitely girl. So it's still a 50/50 shot! 
My bump is still really up and down, some days, particularly at night, it looks BIG but right now it's teeny tiny and Bon existent when I lie down. Guess it's still a whole lot of bloat rather than baby!


----------



## Lucy3

Here it is yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

I find out August 1st paying for a private gender scan. Can't wait x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'll hopefully find out on 4th August!


----------



## firstbaby1985

We basically got told at our scan at 13+2 that it was a boy. Got my official scan on 27th aug though. I was watching when scanning tho and total agree boy, I wanted a girl but I'll be excited about a boy as time goes on.


----------



## blessedmomma

How frustrating mushy!!! I think I'm staying team yellow but my dh wants to know. We had a private sono yesterday but same as you she couldn't tell since the baby had a leg under them and cord all around the legs. She wants us to come back August 1st to look again. He will know from the verifi test by then but decided to go back in anyways. 

Welcome Athena! 

Very cute bump Lucy!!


----------



## blessedmomma

It will only let me do one photo at a time so here is the profile...


----------



## blessedmomma

And potty shot she tried to get


----------



## Lucy3

Aww I love scan pics :) blessed, did you say the tech thought maybe boy when you had your 12 week San? Looks girly to me! You were 13+5 when it was done? I think I can see 3 white lines? What do you think?


----------



## Lucy3

firstbaby1985 said:


> We basically got told at our scan at 13+2 that it was a boy. Got my official scan on 27th aug though. I was watching when scanning tho and total agree boy, I wanted a girl but I'll be excited about a boy as time goes on.

Wow that's early to find out! Could you see boy bits? Did baby look similar to your ds scans?


----------



## firstbaby1985

Totally looked like my son! Plus the sonographer said the baby was being very cooperative in the position it was in, and I was looking for the 3 lines for girl but didn't see any :( she seemed sure and didn't even say 'possibly'. She did my sons scan too so didn't know if she told us cause she felt a bit more like she knew us?


----------



## blessedmomma

The first scan lady said she thought boy, but was very doubtful. This lady wouldn't guess and said we need to come back in around 17 weeks. I can't tell at this point. I feel like it could go either way


----------



## Lucy3

I bet it's a girl blessed!


----------



## donnarobinson

I think girl :) x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Blessed that is way more clear of an ultrasound than where I went today too. I think if their machines were that clear we might have been able to get a better guess. And I don't know if it's the way my babies lie, but I have never gotten a clear profile shot of either of them. In the beginning it seems they like to sit in the breech position facing "outwards". 

I'll find out eventually. Even if it takes to day of birth! I just want to know now haha


----------



## lesh07

Sorry you didn't get to find out mushymilk! 

Lovely scan pic Blessed. I'm feeling girl too. Xx

AFM....13 weeks today! Baby's heartbeat was nice and strong this morning. Xx


----------



## DannaD

Hey ladies, just had a look into December's thread and it's VERY boy heavy so far! Maybe we'll balance it out with a girl heavy thread? Haha (I'm kidding, I know that's not how this works xD )


----------



## Lucy3

Danna, it's funny you said that! I'm part of a group who all met when we were pregnant with our first babies. It was literally ALL boys except 3 girls (it was a big group!) now a lot of us are having our second babies and almost everyone is expecting a girl this time! Its definitely is evening out! Boys and girls seem to come in waves. Will be interesting to see how January goes (I also noted a lot of blue in December!)


----------



## LockandKey

Would be lovely if we had a bunch of January snow princesses. 

Well DH is finally replacing our living room ceiling fan after 3 weeks of the old one being broke. Things on our "to do list" are finally getting done. Now all we have to do is finish the basement, paint bedrooms, paint the entire deck...plus other stuff I can't remember atm. Home owning is hard.

I'm enjoying a fuji apple chicken salad atm from Panera Bread, my absolute favorite go to place when I don't feel like cooking or putting together something. It has fuji apples, grilled chicken, gorgonzola cheese, romaine lettuce, red onions, pecans, and tomatoes with fuji apple dressing. It's oh so good.

Hope you ladies are enjoying your weekend, and sorry Mushy baby wasn't cooperative.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Love the scan pic blessedmomma!

Hope the next scan works out Mushy. Could be good for a girl though. It took quite a bit longer to confirm my DD than DS. Of course he was always bottom up :haha:

I'm on the other side of the fence. Got lucky with one of each so far and honestly hoping for another boy. This pregnancy is more like Ds so that's my guess. Won't find out until 20wks scan so feels like a long wait.

Awesome bump pics ladies!

Almost forgot, I officially made it to 2nd tri!!!!!!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

When I was in the October group last year it started out very blue heavy and then towards the end of everyone finding out it evened out.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning my last March group was about even! Most of us who had boys had another boy tho and same with the girls x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

The May group I was in with when pregnant with DD was predominantly pink and only a couple have gone on to have a second/third. 

Hope everyone is well this morning? My MS seems to be easing slightly although now I've said that it'll probably hit me full force :dohh: 

I have my NT scan today, so excited but feeling a bit nervous!


----------



## lesh07

12 Week scan today!!!! (Although I am 13 weeks) ;)

Checked on baby this morning and baby's heart is beating away! So at least we I know that side of things is good. Xx


----------



## Chelle26

Good luck lesh :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck with the scan! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck wwith scans :) can't believe I'm 15 weeks Thursday. 19 days in till my gender scan x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck rainbow and lesh! I'm sure both your appointments will be great!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Hi ladies :wave:

Just got back from our appointment and as I suspected my dates were wrong!! I've been put back to 8+4 which not only means I could be looking at MS a while longer but it also makes baby a February baby!

Aside from being put back though everything was perfect, saw a little heartbeat and get to go back again for our actual 12 week scan :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations so cute x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww congratulations!


----------



## Lucy3

Cute little bean raindrop!


----------



## blessedmomma

Aww congrats rainbow so precious! And yay for another scan lol

Hope it's a fab one Lesh :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Great scan rainbow!


----------



## DannaD

Good luck on your scan ladies!

Btw, I made a banner for muself. I hope no one takes offense, I was bored at work today and like to make flowers :')


----------



## blessedmomma

very pretty danna :)


----------



## DannaD

Thanks Blessed!

Oh I don't remember who was looking into a kitten nursery. But I was shopping and saw just that, isn't it adorable? Haha
https://www.clement.ca/fr/product/p...ns-roses_33017.aspx?unite=001&pn=gi=10&cat=20


----------



## SakuraRayne

Hey ladies been off for a little while as been sick but feeling loads better :) congrats to all you guys for your scans x I've kinda started on my nursery as I got a cot and change table from friends haha bit early but it was so hard not to put them up lol... I've decided on my nursery theme as I know the sex it's going to be dc superhero themed :D will have hall of hereos on the wall with pics of the 6 main dc characters already got batman stuff  like bibs, swaddles and even a batman night light :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

It's french, haha, wait, let me find the english link

https://www.clement.ca/en/product/p...unite=001&pn=gi=23&cat=20&mgp1=root=20&pnum=2

They do ship to US, this is just the duvet, but the whole set is on sale too. I've seen it in store and it looks and feel very nice :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

You're welcome!! But I'll want to see a pic of the nursery!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sakura that sounds stinking adorable!!!! he will have such a cute room <3


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

I have had a few times that I thought I felt a kick or some squirms, but today there was no doubt about it. Baby definitely kicked a couple times and squirmed all around :) such a lovely feeling


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Sorry for the late update but I had my scan and all was good. Official due date is now the 16th Jan. So I am 13w 3days today! They said that's the due date they will now go by. My SCH is 0.9mm so under 1mm big. She said that everytime they have measured me it has got smaller so hoping by the 20w scan it will be gone altogether. Fingers crossed. 

Wanted to get a pic up but keeps saying file to big. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

blessedmomma said:


> I have had a few times that I thought I felt a kick or some squirms, but today there was no doubt about it. Baby definitely kicked a couple times and squirmed all around :) such a lovely feeling

I would say this morning I could definitely say I've felt some movement. It was pretty awesome, even though early movements are kind of awkward to me. 

That's great news lesh!

I'm still breastfeeding my son as he's only 8.5 months and my milk has been dropping so much. I was hoping I was the exception for lower milk production.


----------



## 3athena3

Glad your scans went well Rainbow and Lesh. :)

Blessed so exciting your feeling movement!

Can't wait for everyone to start finding out gender!


----------



## LockandKey

Mushy, I honestly think that the pregnancy is affecting your supply. Your body and milk changes a lot during pregnancy. A friend of mine dried up completely a few weeks into her second pregnancy. It's very common for that to happen.

Lesh, hope that pesky SCH is gone soon!

I'm pretty sure I've been feeling movement too. It's not frequent, maybe once or twice a day.


----------



## DannaD

Can't wait to feel movements, although I won't be sure that's what it is until later I guess xP


----------



## Chelle26

I'm not having any feelings yet :(

But I did order my changing bag and matching purse 
Pink lining Have a 50% off every day and the one I wanted was 
Yesterday so instead of 79 for the bag alone I paid 52 for the both :) 
And it's my big 30th Sunday and I was given 50 off someone so it paid for it lol 
Happy chelle


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've been feeling movements every now and then :)


----------



## LockandKey

oh btw ladies, if any of you have Amazon Prime, July 15th (tomorrow) is Prime day, meaning it's basically mimicking a Black Friday sale. For you ladies in the UK, Black Friday is the biggest shopping day of the year in the US, the day after Thanksgiving, where the majority of items are 25% off and up. 

A lot of items that are Amazon Prime eligible will be on sale, so I thought it would be a good time to try and snag some baby items, or diapers. A lot of the things on my registry are gender neutral, so I'll see if I can score some deals.


----------



## blessedmomma

Thanks for the info lockandkey!

Lesh -that's so great it has gotten smaller!!

Chelle- fabulous you got your bag :) 

Mushy- sorry about your supply issues. I have always had the exact opposite. My body doesn't know how to adjust when my babies eat less so I'm constantly on the edge of mastitis from oversupply. I'm still nursing my 16 month old and I would love it if my milk would just lower even a little. Honestly I'm ready to wean her, but she is not even almost ready


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lock, I do believe it is definitely related to being pregnant again. I was just hoping I would be an exception to the rule. Things were going fine even last week. It doesn't help that he's been way more interested in food and feeding himself. I don't plan to ran either as he's still very much a comfort nurser. Blessed maybe we can share, help balance it out! 

I also can't wait for tomorrow! My husband credit card had reward points and he's never cashed in he's got nearly $700 that he can get for Amazon credit. I'm going to get all kinds of baby hear tomorrow!


----------



## SakuraRayne

Haha I feel soo far away from all you guys :( I'm in Australia and not even the good side I'm in Perth so it's super hard to buy any thing good here lol so jealous of you all we only have 4 specific baby shops in Perth and there like 40 mins away from me I can go to kmart n all that but hardly any good stuff haha


----------



## LockandKey

I buy ALL my baby stuff online Sakura. I have a Babies R Us nearby, but the options online are endless. I mainly buy online from Amazon and with a prime membership they do free deliveries, and you have your order in 2 days.


----------



## Frustrated1

Sakura, if you think that's bad try living in Jersey.... Aside from Mothercare, we have two shops on the entire island dedicated to baby clothes (and they are tiny and have a very limited range) and there are no shops dedicated to baby furniture etc. Last time I bought our nursery furniture (which was Boori, so Australian!) from a shop that sold accessories for cars but did a sideline in prams and some furniture! They don't have any display items though so you just have to go off online pictures! Our only other options is to shop in the UK and have it shipped over which costs a fortune! 

Is anyone having two babies close together and considering not getting a double pram / stroller? I'm wondering if it can get away with a carrier for the baby until Joshua is old enough to walk....


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad will be almost two when baby is here and I'm defo having a double
I had almost the same age gap last time and couldn't of managed without my double cj did only use it for about 8/9 months and then started walking but defo think there good to have bt if u think ill be ok baby wearing I'm sure u will x


----------



## DannaD

Well..I have the 3 biggest baby stores around 15 minutes from home? xD
I buy online only some times, I just really like to touch the materials of what I'm buying :)
I bought the travel system this weekend, the next big thing is the moise basket!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

sorry ladies, this doesn't have anything to do with pregnancy or baby stuff, but my oldest has outgrown her car seat that DH and I are having to buy her a booster seat. I'm so sad! She's getting way too big way too fast :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww I always get sad at things like that too!


----------



## 3athena3

I agree Lock.. They grow up so fast! My oldest starts preschool in a month. Excited for him but already sad about him being gone all day. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

Aww lockandkey :hugs: 

About the double, we have two doubles and several singles lol. I LOVE to baby wear so pretty much anywhere we go I have the littlest one in the carrier. But there are occasions where I put them in the stroller. Like if we are at the zoo or going to be somewhere for hours I will bring my carrier and double. We have several kids that came very close together so the different strollers come in handy. We had 3 kids within 3 years and 2 months, and 7 kids total. We have a double jogging stroller, double umbrella stroller, single umbrella stroller, travel system, and two regular strollers. And that's after downsizing. :shock: I also have had several carriers like a ring sling, mei tai, money, and my current favorite is my lillebaby. The lillebaby pretty much made the rest sit in my closet for the last year or so. (Even though I'm not ready to get rid of them yet :))


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks *Blessed* and *Donna*. I assumed we would buy yet another new pushchair / stroller (we already have three systems and one umbrella... Don't ask how we ended up with so many! I really need to sell some. One is brand new and has never been out of it's box!), but a friend who is due the same time as me and has a child the same age as my son has said she is not going to buy one. I'm just not sure how feasible this would be though. Before that I had been looking at the Uppababy Vista 2015 as that seemed to provide the best sitting options, although i don't really like the look of it online. We are in London tomorrow so I might have to go and check one out in a department store. I really wish I'd bought a pram first time round that was capable of having another seat added though. Maybe I don't need such an expensive option though and can just get a double Maclaren (umbrella) for when we all go out together :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

Frustrated maybe you could sell one or two of your others to offset the cost of a new one? We had a sit and stand double that I thought would be fabulous, but we really didn't like it. The older one that was supposed to stand in the back or sit on the little step kept trying to get down while we were walking and anytime we stopped :dohh: so I sold it to pay for the double umbrella which has worked out fabulous. I thought the sit and stand would be wonderful, but I guess mine need to be a little more contained lol


----------



## Lucy3

I was also thinking of not getting a double pram as I'd like to wear the new baby in one of my several baby carriers (think I got a bit carried away with them for DS!) I have noticed a lot of people have the britax b agile double which is side by side. Looks good as the seats are deep so my toddler will fit without being cramped and still be able to sleep in it. Plus the car seat clips in. It's $350 here so not hugely expensive so if I get one I'm leaning towards that.


----------



## Frustrated1

The thing I liked most about the Vista is that you are not pushing around an empty seat if you only have one baby. My only concern about the side by side umbrella, that I imagine we will end up buying, is that all of the weight will be on one side. My son's nickname is Podge... At 10 months he was the average weight of an 18 month old!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all well 15 weeks here today :) going fast! 
Still not really feeling any better I've got anti sickness tablets but haven't picked them up from the chemist yet 
I had a Tandem last time that turns to a single x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

Had my scan today! Have been put forward a few days.

My NT measurement was ok too so fingers crossed screening comes back ok.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1638.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DannaD

Congrats on the scan Sporty! :)

All this talk of double prams, am I the only one having her first baby? xD


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Sporty! :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Congrats Sporty!

Well it looks like we will be getting yet another pushchair. We were both really impressed with the Uppababy Vista. It had so many different options for seat position etc. It does mean getting a new car seat as well though as our current one (a Jane) is not compatible. I would also recommend it for a first time mum if you plan to have another before your first is three as you can simply add on an extra seat when number two comes along.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hey Danna - I am on my first as well!! lol Unless I end up with twins I won't be looking at a double for a while! 

I think I will just get a travel system to start (I want a jogger style with 3 large wheels because I live out in the country) and probably a medium size umbrella stroller for when we are in and around the city when babe is a bit older!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Glad your scan went well Sporty. Fx your blood work comes back low risk.

First one for me too Danna.


----------



## lesh07

Lovely scan pic sporty! Xx

AFM...Not much going on! Things are pretty quiet. I can't believe I am 14 weeks in 2 days. :) Xx


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Sporty!
Yay for 15 wks Donna and 13wks Heather! (My name is Heather also. Feels silly to type it, like I'm talking to myself) :laugh2:

Dd will be almost 2 1/2 when the new baby gets here so I can't decide if we'll need the double. How difficult are they to maneuver inside stores and such?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm looking at doubles too, I just don't know what to get. And they're soo expensive!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

My new due date is 27th January


----------



## donnarobinson

Me at 15 weeks x :) excuse me lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## donnarobinson

Don't no why there turning lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Frustrated1

Wow! Great bump *Donna*!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank you mostly just fat lol x


----------



## lesh07

Lovely bump Donna. Xx

I had decided to get the Silvercross 3d pram/pushchair as it's easy to use and folds perfect for our car (We have a 7 seater) as it has a tiny, Tiny boot. And we had it for our last one and it worked great! But hubby has decided that he want's a change (Which is funny as he works 6 days a week and won't be using it, Lol) He likes the new 'Silvercross Wayfarer' Which is slightly bigger and £300 more. I do like it too but not sure if it's gonna fit in our car, It might if we put one seat down. And on the school runs I will only have 4 kids with me as the oldest 2 will walk to secondary school. Xx


----------



## PitaKat

Super cute, Donna!

Lesh, you and I have the same due date now! Roll on 14 weeks and 2nd Tri! :happydance:

My next midwife appointment is on Monday, yay! Hubby is gonna with me this time. I don't think she'll do an ultrasound, there's no reason to do one at this point, but I do hope we'll get to hear baby's heartbeat. And my hubby has a job interview on Tuesday, yay again!


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies finally getting my scan pic up. Here is my bubs at 13w 2d. 



Hi Pita. Yes baby was measuring 4 days ahead so they moved my due date to the 16th Jan. :) Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww how cute Lesh x


----------



## 3athena3

Great scan pic lesh!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely pic Lesh! :)


----------



## LillyFleur

Great pic Lesh! 

My symptoms are staring to settle down now and I'm starting to feel normal (apart from the heartburn/acid reflux which has started grrrr) just waiting on feeling baby move for the first time :cloud9: nothing yet, but can't wait to feel it!


----------



## sportysgirl

Lovely pictures Lesh. x


----------



## DannaD

So cute Lesh!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Nice pic lesh! 

I had my rescan for gender today and I'm having a boy. I totally broke down in the waiting room while they were printing pictures. I hate that I'm disappointed and sad about something I should be over the moon with. I know I'll be completely happy with my two boys, but I just had my heart so set!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

I'm sorry you didn't get your girl Mushy, I'm sure your boy will be wonderful, but I understand very well the initial dissapointment. I know I'll feel exactly the same if my baby is a boy like I think it is. Big hugs, it will get better soon.


----------



## Lucy3

Mushy, it's so hard to get your head around it when you pictured it going another way. And I think the hardest part is you find out what baby is and then have to wait months till you actually get to meet them. don't feel bad about feeling this way, you haven't met him yet. When you do of course it will be so different. Take some time to digest it xxx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## SakuraRayne

im kinda feeling bit upset i feel like im not getting enough ultrasounds, ive had 2 internal but they were at like 6 and 8 weeks. My last one i saw bub move but i didnt have a full bladder so i was measuring 11 weeks 4 days when i was meant to be 11 weeks 6 days but doc just kept it at same date... i guess i just feel upset cause i just want to see bub properly and get a good scan, i mean hes my first baby i want to see him all through the pregnancy. not to mention i feel like changing docs cause the one i have is not great and doesn't help at all hes always to busy :( i just feel like everyone is getting awesome scans and measuring ahead and im not really im measuring behind


----------



## Lucy3

Totally got what your meant, Heather! Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've only had two scans with my doctor, one at 5 weeks and nothing could be seen, then one at 9 weeks, which was my dating scan. All others I've paid for because I'm too inpatient to wait until 20 weeks! Usually the less the better! Most places only do extra because of an issue or concern. 

Heather, I totally understood what you meant! I felt way worse for feeling bad at all! I should be excited just to be pregnant!


----------



## DannaD

Here it's 2 to 3 US per pregnancy, with no options to go private. I know how you feel though, I'd love to see baby evey week! Haha, but I have to accept that's how it is or change country/province ;P


----------



## Chelle26

Sakura - we only have 2 here im 15 weeks today and only had 1 :)

Mushy - it's ok to feel like that you have all these months to adjust to another little 
Boy :) big hugs hun xx

Eeeeekkkkk I turn 30 tomorrow :( sad to be out of my 20's


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hugs Mushy :hugs: 


Have a great day tomorrow Chelle!


----------



## Frustrated1

*Lesh* great picture!

*Mushy* just think how lovely it will be for your first son to have a brother who will be so close to him in age. They will be perfect playmates for each other and will hopefully be best friends for life . I would like a girl eventually, but I'd like this one to be a boy for Joshua's sake as I think it will be nice for him. I do look at all the cute little dresses and wish I could buy some tho! I have to satisfy that need by buying for friend's children at the moment! 

We have 10 little one year olds coming round for a joint first birthday party tomorrow...! That should be fun (and messy). Can't believe it's already nearly a year since Joshua was born &#128522;. This time last year I was bouncing up and down on my birthing ball, eating hot curry, doing massive walks, rubbing clary sage everywhere, downing raspberry leaf tea by the bucket load and contemplating drinking a bottle of caster oil as I was so far overdue. If I'd known what was ahead I would have put my feet up, read a good book and enjoyed those last few days of peace and quiet lol!


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou everyone on your kind comments. Xx

Sorry you didn't get your girl hunni. But having to little boys so close in age will be great! I had 2 girls 15 months apart and they were great buddies when they were younger. Xx


----------



## lesh07

14 weeks today! 2nd trimester yay! Xx

I woke up this morning, Listened in on bubs and realised bubs is higher than normal so I stood up and you can see my bump has popped out. Xx


----------



## LockandKey

Adorable pic Lesh!

Mushy, so sorry you didn't get your girl. I understand your feelings all too well, and fear going through it, and being disappointed again! It's ok to be upset, disappointed, guilty, because in a way you are dealing with a loss, the loss of a dream of having a little girl.

Btw, just wanted to mention that red raspberry leaf tea isn't supposed to start labor if you are low risk and have a healthy pregnancy, that's actually a huge myth. What it does do is strengthen the uterus and bring more blood to it. It's great for women to drink pregnant or not pregnant because it keeps the reproductive system healthy. 

I started drinking it while pregnant with my son from 20 weeks until I went into labor at 40 weeks exactly. Red raspberry leaf tea helps make labor more smoothe, and pushing easier on your part, so I definitely plan on drinking it again. Though I wouldn't recommend this to the ladies who are high risk until you are full term.


----------



## lesh07

Finally getting a bump pic up! This is bump 14 weeks exactly. Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

Cute bump Lesh x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I drank red raspberry leaf tea with my first 27 weeks until delivery and I was in labor for 2.5 days with over 2 hours of pushing and ended up needing an episiotomy. I hope that it just didn't work for me!


----------



## LockandKey

That sounds like prodromal labor, which usually happens if baby is in an odd position and can make pushing difficult.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'll be disappointed if baby is a boy to i really want a girl and I think my oh does as well he wanted boys the last two times ino either way I will love baby but I really really want a girl x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

LockandKey said:


> That sounds like prodromal labor, which usually happens if baby is in an odd position and can make pushing difficult.

He was sunny side up apparently.


----------



## 3athena3

Good luck Heather. 

Cute bump lesh!

Good grief. I woke up with the worst headache and can't get rid of it.:growlmad: Hoping it won't be a regular occurance like it was with DS. Got most of DS school shopping done today so no rushing later. Saw so many cute baby things! Can't wait to find out gender so I can start shopping. :)


----------



## LockandKey

adorable bump Lesh!

Msuhy, well that explains why the RRLT didn't work properly, sunny side up babies are difficult to get through the birth canal and push out :( I was in prodromal labor with Everett for 30 hours as he was trying to come down and out sideways. Hopefully we have much better experiences this time around.

3athena, I'm sorry, that's really awful, but I can sympathize, I've been having headaches on and off for the past few weeks :( I hope they stop soon

I'm still so tired. Where is that burst of energy 2nd tri promises???? This pregnancy is so different from my last 2.


----------



## donnarobinson

Both mine were sunny side up first took ages to ages to turn second wasn't so bad . I had all my contractions in my back tho was hell
I'm still so tired as well .. I am managing to stay up later but still really tired and still having bad headaches but haven't been so bad I have to take paracetamol every day I've got one now ino mien are worse because I'm not drinking enough. I can't believe I'm 16 weeks on Thursday its flying by
I've defo felt some flutters from baby last few days can't wait to start feeling proper movements &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## LockandKey

(almost) 16 week bump. I finally have a little bit of something.

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11774345_10200926709166584_1509199588_n_zps5t0yijrs.jpg

And surprised I have no appetite at all. I just ate some home made mac and cheese and felt nauseous :sick:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

The picture doesn't work lock. 

I have this weird symptom, I knew it was pregnancy related, but not what it's cause was. If my bladder gets too full, mostly happens at night, it's almost impossible to pee. I feel like a man with prostate problems! I finally looked it up and apparently it's fairly common, but it's due to baby position pinching the urethra. Thankfully, I'm still able to go where other stories I read was women needing to go to ER for a catheter!


----------



## LockandKey

hopefully it's fixed now, thank you for letting me know Mushy.

That sounds awful though, hope you can continue to go and won't need a catheter.

I've had a strange symptom too. I've been stuffed up and congested since getting my BFP. I'm constantly blowing my nose and having difficulty breathing or sleeping because I am not a mouth breather.

DD wants me to take her to the park, but it's over 100 degrees outside today. Ugh, no thank you! If it cools down at dusk I will, but for now I will hide out in my 70 degree, air conditioned home.


----------



## sportysgirl

Love your bump Lock!

I have also been congested on and off, been blowing my nose loads.


----------



## lesh07

Lovely bump lock. Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Cute bump Lock. Like the nirvana tee. :)

Hope it gets better Mushy.

AFM been having heart palpitations since Friday night. Have a call in to the Dr. It's kinda scary but most things on the internet say it's usually normal so fingers crossed. Between this and all the bleeding I had in first tri I'm beginning to think this pregnancy doesn't like me. :dohh: Wonder if it's bc this is my first pg over 30.


----------



## LillyFleur

I had heart palpitations in first tri so yep unfortunately think it's just one of those lovely pregnancy symptoms. Heartburn is my main one at the moment, so annoying! Worse thing is I'm pretty sure I'm going to suffer from this until January as from what I've read it seems to only get worse into third tri.


----------



## 3athena3

Thanks Lilly, that makes me feel better. Sorry about your heartburn. I always end up with it. On the up side there are a lot of over the counter meds safe for pregnancy to help. Have you tried anything yet?


----------



## LillyFleur

Ive tried the liquid gaviscon and chewable tablets but they all taste SO bad and nearly end up throwing up and they don't seem to work that well. I have discovered Zantac which is amazing and does work and lasts a while too. Think I'm just having a bad night, I had a cheese and tomato sandwich at dinner which set it off...And then I thought it would be a good idea to have a cheese and tomato pizza with salad (including more tomato) for tea! Apparently cheese and tomato are bad and can set it off (no kidding :haha:) I'm my own worse enemy sometimes.


----------



## LockandKey

I'm so excited right now! My BFF is coming over to visit for 3 days as she is done with college over the summer and finally got the time off work. :happydance: I rarely see her since she lives in NY and I live in WV. It's a 6hr drive.

She and I joke about how we are wife and wife, and all my kids are actually hers and not DH's :haha: We have everything in common and understand and support each other so well. I truly think friends like that are rare and only happen once in a lifetime!

So anyway, I'll probably be a bit recluse over the next few days because of that.

But other than that, yay 16 weeks today!!!! Only 4 more weeks until I'm officially halfway through! It's speeding by like crazy! I can't wait to start doing some baby shopping :D


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lock, I have a best friend like that. My husband even told me that if I ever left him for her he wouldn't even be mad, because it would be the cutest love story ever.


----------



## DannaD

Quiet thread is quiet!
So, when is everyone's next scan? I don't know the exact date if mine, waiting for the hospital to call :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Danna I'm waiting for a call about our 20 week anatomy scan but we have a private scan in WA State in 3 days to find out the sex! Hope Baby cooperates!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I have my first scan ever in 10 days (July 31st) I will be 14 weeks.

The wait has been annoying and anxious to say the least!


----------



## sportysgirl

My next scan is not until 10th September.


----------



## 3athena3

My OB won't do the anatomy scan until 20wks. Will be August 24th at the soonest. Seems so far away. Wish 2nd tri would go faster. :)


----------



## firstbaby1985

Ive got mines 29th aug. So long to wait!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got mine on the 4th August, hopefully will find out the gender then!


----------



## LillyFleur

Mine is the 25th August, not expecting much from it after my last NHS scan... Just hope baby is not still laid face down/on it's side again - mummy would like some nice pics of you baby!!

I read a long list of all the things they check for so I'll be so worried until we get the all clear, last scan I just looked at the ceiling the whole time (couldn't see the screen anyway grrr) and hoped everything was ok.


----------



## PitaKat

I had an appt yesterday, we got to hear Mini's heartbeat  it was around 140-145 bpm, and the midwife found it higher up on my abdomen than i thought it would be. My next ultrasound is on August 31, I'm excited for that! 

Only 4 more days till we leave for our vacation. My family rents a couple cabins on a lake for a week every year. It's rustic, with poor internet connection and sketchy phone service. We pretty much play in the water, fish, and play board games the whole time. It's gonna be so relaxing, i can't wait.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm not sure when my next scan will be, not until 20 week scam that's for sure! I don't have a date for that yet. 

Pita that sounds fun! My husband and I were going to go to Canada, where his dad owns a small cabin on Vancouver Island, but we bought a house instead!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds lovely! Have a great vacation! :)


----------



## 3athena3

Sounds so relaxing! Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## LockandKey

My next scan is my gender scan, which is August 17th. I'm both excited and nervous


----------



## donnarobinson

I had the midwife today didn't do much the usual blood pressure etc. next got her at 24 weeks on 15th September seems so long away . 
They don't listen for heartbeat until 24 weeks where I live 
My 20 week scan is August 24th but we have a private gender scan for next Saturday the 1st booked I'm so excited x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

Ahhhh I hate morning sickness! I've been feeling a lot better recently (less gagging/food aversions) and then this morning woke up fine, thought i'd get up a bit earlier so I can arrive at work at a decent time, I keep nearly being late.... Just about to head out the door...and my body decides to throw up. So frustrating.

So needless to say I was nearly late again as I had to re-do most of my make up that I cried/sweat off. Glamorous. 

Also, these last few days I've felt really 'floaty' in a morning, cant describe it as dizzy as it's not that bad, it's just strange, anyone else feeling like that?


----------



## Frustrated1

*Lily* yes I've been having a slightly dizzy floaty feeling. It was most noticeable yesterday when we went out for lunch for my husband's birthday. I felt like I'd had a couple of glasses of champagne, but obviously hadn't! It lasted the whole two hours we were at the restaurant. Bizarrely I felt better when I stood up and we left!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Had my 12 week scan yesterday!! They've moved me forwards so now due on the 27th January!! Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150721_57526-1.jpg
File size: 77.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lesh07

Lovely pic sailorsgirl. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely scan pic!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lovely scan sailorsgirl!


----------



## Lucy3

Aww cute scan pic sailorsgirl! Looks girly to me &#128521;

That sucks that you're still vomiting, Lily. Make sure you keep hydrated! 

I've had a bit of a bad 24 hours. We are away visiting my DH family this week and I was woken yesterday morning with what felt like pretty intense contractions. I let it go for an hour then I started vomiting and they were getting worse. So we went to the ER and they had me there for 12 hours. It was awful. But the good news is they did a detailed ultrasound and the baby is doing well. They had me go for an MRI (has anyone had one? I think I have PTS from it. So scary) as they thought I might have had issues with my appendix as the blood work showed an infection and because of the pain. But that came back fine but as as I couldn't hold anything down and still had bad pain around my uterus they admitted me for the night. Unfortunately the hospital doesnt have an obstetrics ward so I had to wait till this afternoon to been seen by an OB. She was great. I'm in the pediatrics ward and the nurses are lovely. So I'm happily leaving today and feeling a lot better. It was scary to say the least. I'm so glad baby is ok and I'm getting better. Haha maybe my MIL was stressing me out too much this week! Keep well hydrated everyone, I definitely wasn't drinking enough.


----------



## sportysgirl

Lucy, sorry you have had a scare. Hope you doing ok now. x


----------



## LillyFleur

Lucy that sounds awful! Glad all is ok :hugs: 

I defiintley need to drink more water, will go get a glass now.


----------



## lesh07

So sorry for your scare Lucy! Glad you are improving. Xx

I have had so much pain since finding out I was pregnant really crushed over pain but I think a lot of mine must be down to gas/constipation although I do go most days I just don't think I go enough. Xx


----------



## DannaD

That sounds very scary!! Glad all is well, and lets all go drink more water now :'/


----------



## PitaKat

I just went and drank some water too. Glad to hear you're getting better, Lucy. 

Great scan picture, sailorsgirl, cute!


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks so much ladies. I'm so glad you all went and drank some water! Such a simple thing but so important. Pregnancy is scary sometimes! Can't wait till I can meet this little baby- Jan feels so far away. Does anyone else feel like that?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on the great scan Sailors. :)

Glad you're okay Lucy!! 

On the topic of drinking more water I decided that yesterday's bike ride would be my last one this pregnancy. I don't know when my balance will go but I don't really want to figure it out by falling off my bike like my doctor did when she was pregnant. But another big reason is I was having to dehydrate myself so I would make it home on my bike without peeing my pants and I don't want to do that anymore! I'm so thirsty this pregnancy.

Also, my nipples are starting to get really dry - anyone else?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lucy that is scary, I'm glad all is okay now! I definitely need to drink more water than I do, and yet it feels like I drink it all day long!

We're moving this weekend and we planned on using a moving service. Yesterday we had them come and see where we live and what we have to give us an estimate on how much it would cost. They sent back the quote today and it'll apparently take them 7 hours (they've quoted 1.5 in driving to initial location and back to their location alone), and will cost us just under $900! Mind you we currently live in a 700 Sq ft apartment and we are moving 8 miles (approx 13 km) away. We don't understand why it would cost so much, bubut we've told them we won't be using their services and now we aren't sure what to do!


----------



## 3athena3

Great scan pic sailorsgirl!

Hope you feel better soon Lily!

Lucy- glad you are feeling better. I agree time seems to be dragging. Seems to take so long to get to each milestone. Hoping things will pick up soon.

I've been having uncomfortable period like cramps for the last two days. Think drinking more water may be the answer. For some reason drinking, especially water triggered my MS for so long I keep getting dehydrated. 

TMI question- anyone else feeling damp in the nether region? Wondering if it's normal. Had slow leaking amniotic fluid at 35wks with DS but never noticed anything. Worried about it happening again, especially this early.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds scary Lucy! Glad you're ok :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

I always feel damp lol it's horrible 
Totally normal though. 

So I'm 16 weeks today and I was lying in bed last night on my back watching one born every minute when I felt the baby move was a proper little move probably won't happen again for a while ino but was so lovely . 
I could be having my gender scan today. But nope there fully booked lol. 9 days till we find out and feels like forever! I'm getting my hopes up for a girl now and really didn't want to lol I just have a feeling it's a girl and with my boys I just new they were boys but it's probably wish full thinking lol. Just can't wait to no so I can start to buy things I haven't brought anything yet . X 
Still not eating great and defo don't drink enough I should drink more 
I am feeling better in general tho I don't feel as tired all the time and not as many headaches. Stil have them. But not as bad x


----------



## donnarobinson

Me 16 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## donnarobinson

My belly seems to have popped a little and stil looks pregnant when I lie down instead of just fat lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DannaD

Mushy, that's a lot, but that's also what it cost us to move last time :( Could you try to get more quotes? Or go with a smaller, less known company?

Athena, yep, happened a coupIe of time, I think it's a mix of more CM and sweat... (Glamourous, I know). I found that by wearing breathable underwear, it's much better.

I was sick again this morning! it's getting more and more frequent :(
I wasn't a bit sick before 10-11 weeks and thought I escaped MS, haha....


----------



## Lucy3

That's so cute that your baby moved while you were watching one born, Donna! I'm starting to get a bit concerned I'm not feeling anything, I thought I was early but now nothing. Anyone else still waiting? 

Mushy, we moved about a year ago and I think it was around that amount. Mind you we went from a 3 story townhouse with lots of stairs so it took a while to get everything out and it was a 4min drive to the new house. Keep looking for people! We are in LA so there's lots of competition. 

Bummer you're still sick Danna! The OB I saw at the hospital said MS doesn't usually go away and then come back at this stage so maybe chat to your dr/midwife about it?


----------



## donnarobinson

I wouldn't worry Hun if I wasn't paying attention I wouldn't of felt it and I was starting to worry I hadn't felt anything to there hasn't been anything since I didn't feel number 2 til after 17 weeks x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Your bump is awesome donna, I'm so jealous! 

We are going to borrow a truck from my husband's work and hire a couple of guys from there too. Lucy, I live in LA County! Small world. As for movement, I've felt one little kick a few days ago and that's it. Nothing to be worried too much about!


----------



## 3athena3

Lovely bump Donna!

Hope you feel better soon Danna. 

Good luck with your move mushy.


----------



## DannaD

MS never went away Lucy, it just started late, at 10-11 weeks. 

I think I'm too early for movements, so not worried about not feeling baby yet :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

Fingers crossed we all get the gender we're hoping for. I've been off work today, felt like crap and still throwing up, I've puked more in the 2nd tri than I have in the first! 

Lovely bumps Donna...Get ready for my huge bump :haha: crap pic because I'm stood on the sofa to get the reflection in the mirror. And yes I've been in my PJs all day :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Heather I totally understand everything you're feeling. While I'm not completely devestated I am still a little sad about having another boy, and if you asked me before I would have said I'd be happy with either, I would just prefer a girl. I was so embarrassed when I started crying in front of my mil and sil!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I wasn't really bothered with boy number two I was happy for CJ to have a brother but I really want a girl this time I say I'm not bothered as long as there healthy but i want a girl I really need to no what it is it's driving me mad x


----------



## LockandKey

lovely bumps ladies!

Donna, I think you and I suffer from a very similar problem, not eating enough, definitely not drinking enough. I just have no appetite at all, and no cravings either. Usually I force myself to eat a little bit of something because I know I need it.

Heather, you've pretty much described exactly how I feel. I feel this one may be a girl too, but then think it's most likely a boy because of how much I want a girl. GD is so difficult, I had it with DS, and fear going through it a 2nd time, especially when I really don't want to.

If that wasn't stressful enough, DH and I need the upstairs window in DS's room replaced asap because the window frame is wood, and is suffering from serious wood rot, which can cause leaking and mold if not taken care of right away. We don't have a whole lot of money right now, so I'm stressing about it bad. DH said we can do a finance plan, and if worse comes to worse, put it on his credit card and pay it off slowly. Still, when it comes to money I tend to freak out more than I should.


----------



## DannaD

I'm anxious for all of us to know the gender, to celebrate and/or help each other get through GD


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

You could ask the technician to write down the sex and put it in an enveloppe? Then tell your DH you wish to read it by yourself and surprise him after or something?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Heather I'm sure it doesn't help with the GD that you lost a little girl. I think that my DH will have some GD too if Bubs is a girl. He always wanted a son and the little one we lost was a boy which makes it that much harder.


----------



## Lucy3

I think not knowing the gender is the hardest part. It's the guessing and wondering which way it's going to go that gets to me. Can't wait for all our 20 week scans!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

I understand Heather. When I had my mc in Jan, I constantly wondered what the gender was, I still wonder, but I was so early on I had a natural mc and never had any tests besides blood tests. It's probably better I didn't know too.

Right now what I'm worried about is my GD and it affecting GD too. If it's a boy, how will I explain to my 4 year old she gets another brother when she's had her heart set on a baby sister, and has insisted the baby is a girl :(


----------



## DannaD

I had GD as a child. I cried and yelled at my mom when I was told I was having a brother and not the sister I wanted. And my brother ended up being the sweetest, smartest boy I know. I get along much better with him than with my sister (3rd child) with whom I never shared much interests. I try to remind myself of that when I get scared of GD. I'm sure your daugther will be fine either way, and so will you :)


----------



## LockandKey

That's what I'm afraid of. I'm sure she will love her new sibling, but I fear her getting upset, because it will make me upset as well. I know it will pass quickly though, that's the relieving part.

And I definitely just felt some movement in there! Whoa! Caught me completely off guard.

25 more days until my gender scan. Urrrgh! Does anyone have a time machine?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

A lot of us are in the same boat funny how we're all hoping for girls lol . I love my boys more than anything & ino deep down I'll be fine and love baby if it's a boy but a girl would be perfect this is last baby and my mom died when I was 21 I want a daughter to have the mother daughter bond I didn't really have with my mom we were really close when I was younger tho and I really want that . Time will tell 
I think it's a girl but like u all said wishful thinking I'm sure some of us will get our girls I doubt I'll be one of them . 
That is excali me I'm barely eating or drinking it's not good 
My kids woke at 5.15am this morning to little monsters! How will I cope with that and a newborn lol x 
8 days till my gender scan 
I'm also dreading them saying a boy and me crying lol x I can't imagine how much I'll cry if it is a girl thru happinessx


----------



## lesh07

Bless all you ladies. I really hope those who want little girls get them. But just remember whatever happens you are all going to have a healthy baby who is going to love you unconditionally. Xx

AFM....15 weeks tomorrow! I had a bad day yesterday, Lots of very heavy pain/cramping. It took all day to go even when I pee'd I was in agony. Baby was still all good though healthy baby. Hubby is convinced maybe it was another growing day where the uterus was stretching. I am okay at the min just hoping the pain don't come back. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls one week today till my gender scan ! So excited still not happy I have to wait tho how dare they be fully booked lol I'll be 17+2 tho so should be really clear 
I'm sure I felt another movement yday I don't like when u can't be certain it's baby lol 
There is an April group Alredi! Time flies x


----------



## LillyFleur

I can't wait for all the gender scans! So exciting. I agree time is flying, we're nearly halfway through our pregnancies :happydance:

16 weeks today for me, I am just waiting and waiting for that first movement. Come on baby!

Lesh - sorry to hear about the cramping, it's always so worrying.


----------



## donnarobinson

They've had a cancellation my gender scan is now Thursday x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I'll post photos later but we had our gender scan and we're TEAM BLUE! :happydance: :blue:

Can you please update the front page Frustrated? 

The scan was amazing - can't believe how much he's grown since the last one. He was dancing a jig, swallowing big gulps of amniotic fluid, and even pointed at his boy parts for us.

Can't wait to hear what everyone else is having!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Lucy3

Awww congrats fit mama! Ultrasounds are the best :) that's so cute he pointed to his boy parts for you! Lol

Woohoo! That's great your gender scan is now Thursday Donna! 

I'm seeing my OB on Monday morning and I'm thinking she'll do a quick scan on her little machine after what happened this week. Curious to see if my 14 week gender scan was right! When I got one at the hospital this week it still looked like a girl and I said that and the tech said 'oh you don't know yet, way too early to tell' which was a bit unnerving as I was 16+3. Makes me nervous!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulations on your little boy :blue: exciting! I'm interested to see what the boy v girl ratio is, especially as others have mentioned the December group is really boy heavy.


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats on being team :blue:!!!!

I still have a long wait :coffee: but I'm (somehow) managing to keep myself busy. DH is out of town for the weekend, so it's just me and the kids.

But now that I am feeling human again, no nausea or debilitating fatigue, I've started to ease myself back into yoga and pilates :D


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Yay for team blue FitMama!

Hope your cramping gets better Lesh.

I've had a lot of pain in my lower abdomin since last night. No bleeding though so hope all is well. Next appt is Monday and was hoping to get off pelvic rest but doesn't seem as likely now. :growlmad: Have all fingers and toes crossed that even though no US scheduled Monday he might just do one to check on baby since this has been a rough week. Would love to find out gender before the end of August.


----------



## lesh07

Yay fitmama! Congrats hunni. Loving all these gender reveals. Xx

AFM..I can't reveal mine till at least 21 weeks as doing a gender reveal with the family. So I have a long 6 weeks. Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Sorry I haven't been on. I'll have to read back. I'm managing on 3 hrs of sleep a night and not doing very well with it. Has made me very grumpy. I'm seeing a new ob so I'll bring it up when I see her. 

Yay a for your boy fit!!! My dh is doing a gender reveal for our kids tomorrow so I have to decide if I'm gonna sit in on that part of the party or not. I will likely not be team yellow tomorrow lol


----------



## Chelle26

Yay for a boy :) :) :) 

I'm going to try and upload my huggggeeee bump !!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chelle26

Haha yeah it's not big at all very jel of all you blooming ladies !!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww lovely Hun x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bump pic!


----------



## Lucy3

Heather.1987 said:


> Yay for gender scans soon!! Mine is still at least 4 weeks away. August 20th will be my earliest theyll let me and hopefully I can get in that day or very soon after!! I wish I could see inside myself...I mean my baby is soo close to me yet no idea whats going on in there!

Haha! I feel the same way, Heather! I want to SEE what's happening in there! I remember when I was able to feel the baby and knew the gender I found it easier to picture an actual baby in there. Right now it definitely doesn't feel real! 

Does anyone feel like having an ultrasound may annoy the baby? Maybe that's why sometimes they put their little hands over their face?I haven't done any research on it but I'm thinking it uses sound waves to 'see' the baby. Is it loud for them? Am I being silly?


----------



## LillyFleur

Lucy - I wonder that too, they do push really hard sometimes! But it's probably more uncomfortable for us than baby.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

I'm in the same boat, Heather &#128586;


----------



## blessedmomma

DH did our gender reveal for our kids and I and we are having a boy!!!! Im so over the moon :cloud9: this will make 3 girls and 5 boys for us :)

we have narrowed our names to Braydon, Camdon, and Landon. middle name will be James for sure. we will be shopping very soon since we always get rid of our baby clothes after each one lol. we do still have girl clothes since our last was a girl, but that does us no good now :lol:


----------



## Lucy3

Awww congrats on your baby boy blessed!! Happy baby clothes shopping!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats blessed! Do you find it hard to fall in love with another name? I love my first sons name so much that it's making it so hard for me to even like another name or think of this boy being named the two names we've come up with. 

My son's names is Alexander and we call him baby xandies, so we've been calling new baby xandies 2 even though we've "picked" a name.


----------



## SakuraRayne

Hey guys sorry haven't been on just been very busy... congrats to all the ladies that found out gender and had ultrasounds now I'm not alone haha... my first midwife appointment is tomorrow so super excited bout that I'll be 16 weeks wow 4 months :D we have three names to choose from now the first is Zane hunter, second is Dante Cruz and third is Dartanian Dumas as you can see my hubby likes oldish kind of names lol which one do you girls like


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## SakuraRayne

But don't know if I like the spelling Dartanian or D'Artagnan


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats on team blue blessed!

Sakura the 2nd spelling with the hyphen is correct if your going for the character from The 3 Musketeers. I like the name Dante. It's my son's middle name. :) named for the author. 

My husband is Italian so the boy(s) have Italian names. My family is English (I'm the first generation born in the states) so the girl(s) have more traditional English names.


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats on being team :blue: blessed.

I'm really just having trouble with names in general. I've looked through thousands of names already and still can't find anything I like enough to commit to. I'm about ready to give up. My best friend has been calling the baby "Drei," which means 3 in german, so I've kind of jumped on that bandwagon with her.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on your little boy Blessed, how exciting!!! Go Team Blue! ;-)

We are a rather boy heavy group, but there are still plenty of gender scans to go, so the girls have a change to catch up.

Sakura I like Zane Hunter personally.

Our little guy will be Thomas after DH's dad, so that is easy.

Here is a photo of our little man pointing out his boy parts for us, LOL.
 



Attached Files:







I'm a Boy!!.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## firstbaby1985

I'm having a boy too, and the only name that's junping out to me just now is Riley Jacob. So that's the front runner just now!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations blessed boys r so fab :) 
We have got a name for a boy I'm not 100 percent with it yet but my oh loves it so I will see how I feel after we no what baby is 
He's chose cruz for a boy and I have no idea for a girl 
3 days until my gender scan I'm excited x


----------



## DannaD

Congrats on the little boys! And all lovely names :)

We are still unsure on names, we'll wait to know the sex before comitting but so far we have ...Thomas or Guillaume for a boy, and Gabrielle, Danie, or Clara for a girl. We speak French, and we don't use middle names here (or we do, but it's automatically the godfather's or godmother's name) ;P


----------



## lesh07

Congrats blessed and first baby! Lots of boys in this group already, Lol. Xx

I still think I am carrying a girl but would be happy with either as I had a little man after 3 girls so don't mind what gender I get. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Definitely a boy fitmama. Xx


----------



## Chelle26

I got my scan date 24th August at 2.40pm :) :) :) excited is not the word !!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Just back from my 16 week appointment, got to hear the heartbeat :cloud9:

I mentioned the bleeding and she said if it happens again I've got to call the hospital, she wasn't very reassuring, but she didn't seem too concerned. She asked if I'd felt any movement so told her I hadn't, she must have seen I was a bit worried as she offered to try and find babies heartbeat, thankfully she picked it up pretty quickly and could also hear rustling sounds which she said was baby wriggling. So happy baby is ok, now just don't want anymore bleeding!!!


----------



## lesh07

Yay chelle. Xx

Lillyfleur...Glad you got to hear baby's heartbeat. I have had a big bleed at 10 weeks and turned out I had a SCH...Mine has started to shrink and is now less than 1mm...So it could be that the bleed is just normal. Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Glad you got to hear the heartbeat Lily Fluer x


----------



## Lucy3

Chelle- my 20 week scan is the same day! 4 weeks to go! Seems ages away doesn't it? Mine's at 10am. I had my OB appointment this morning and she did a quick ultrasound on her little machine (the quality isn't great) to check the gender. She couldn't get a good look as the baby's legs were together. But she said she's pretty sure it's a girl :) then she said 80%. Wish she could say 100% but I guess they can't especially when the picture quality isn't very good. Guess I'll have to wait another 4 weeks to get another confirmation! Argh! I'm pretty certain it's a girl, my son was pretty obviously boy by this stage :)


----------



## LockandKey

Just got back from my midwife appointment and baby's HB was 153 :cloud9: can't wait until my gender scan, which will be my next appointment, only 21 more days to go! I'm getting really impatient!!!!

Also, I realized that by the time #3 is potty trained, I would be changing diapers for 7 years straight :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

It was harder for me looking for a girls name than a boys name. But I think that's cuz our last girl we only really loved one name and that's what we named her. So if it was a girl, we would have had to start over trying to find another one we loved. I had a huge list of boys names and have only narrowed it down. 

Here is my 16 weeks bump, only seems slightly bigger than my 9 weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

Here was 9 weeks...


----------



## donnarobinson

My 20 week scan is August 20th also
Mines at 10am &#128512;
I've been feeling. Few pops tonight's sure it baby moving defo feels like little prods from the inside :) x


----------



## Bevziibubble

My scan is next Tuesday, can't wait to find out the gender!


----------



## Hopeful.89

It is so exciting that you all have your gender scans coming up!! It kinda sucks being the end of January lol! I don't even have my gender scan scheduled yet :( But I have my first Ultra Sound on Friday Morning (14 weeks)

Congrats to everyone who has found out their gender!


----------



## blessedmomma

can't wait to hear some more genders!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Well not long till mine ! Thursday although I have to wait all day til 7.10pm was going to take my 3 year old but he will be ready for bed by then so we won't take him . Deep down ino it's a boy & I'm starting to feel more peace about it . I have two amazing boys who literally light up my world they make me so proud everyday and to add another little brother would be amazing ! We will see x I just want a healthy baby x


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats to everyone who has found out gender. Fx'd for everyone waiting. Hope for healthy babies for all!

Had appt today. Still don't know gender. Official anatomy/gender scan is Aug 17th at 12:30pm. Dr did say that since this will be my 4th c-section they really don't want me to go into labor so will probably schedule section for 38wks...so maybe Dec 28th or so... really didn't want another Dec baby :( I love my sweet boy and feel bad about birthdays and such which are difficult so close to christmas.


----------



## LockandKey

3antena, we have our scans the same day :flower: mine is at 10am.

Donna, I feel I am becoming more comfortable with the idea of another boy, I still have no gut feeling one way or the other though, so it's a bit hard to try and imagine myself with one or the other. Since I've started feeling baby move around daily, I think that has helped me connect more, and so far everything looks great with baby, so I just feel blessed to have healthy bean in there :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Hopeful.89 said:


> It is so exciting that you all have your gender scans coming up!! It kinda sucks being the end of January lol! I don't even have my gender scan scheduled yet :( But I have my first Ultra Sound on Friday Morning (14 weeks)
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has found out their gender!

I know what you mean about the end of January I feel miles behind everyone! Not long until your scan, very exciting!


----------



## LockandKey

so I just had this cramp that lasted at least 5 mins long, and it was actually quite painful, like a contraction. It worried me due to how long it lasted. I got up and walked around and went to the bathroom to make sure there was no spotting, which there wasn't. 

I think it's round ligament pains, or maybe braxton hicks, but it still freaked me out :( 

Anyone else experience something similar?


----------



## Frustrated1

Sorry ladies, haven't been on in ages! We had my street teenage step-children and all of the grandparents staying last week as it was my husband's and son's birthdays. Lots of celebrations and I was shattered by the end of it. 

Congrats Blessed and First Baby! I have updated the front page. Have I missed any other gender reveals? If so, let me know and I will update it accordingly. I have my 16 week midwife appointment this Thursday (a bit late at 17+6!) and then my 20 week scan a bit early on Weds 5th Aug as we go away on our delayed honeymoon on 8th and that was the only time they could fit me in. I'll be 18+5 then so I hope they can get a good look at baby to check all is ok.


----------



## sportysgirl

Frustrated1 said:


> Sorry ladies, haven't been on in ages! We had my street teenage step-children and all of the grandparents staying last week as it was my husband's and son's birthdays. Lots of celebrations and I was shattered by the end of it.
> 
> Congrats Blessed and First Baby! I have updated the front page. Have I missed any other gender reveals? If so, let me know and I will update it accordingly. I have my 16 week midwife appointment this Thursday (a bit late at 17+6!) and then my 20 week scan a bit early on Weds 5th Aug as we go away on our delayed honeymoon on 8th and that was the only time they could fit me in. I'll be 18+5 then so I hope they can get a good look at baby to check all is ok.

Sounds like you have had a busy time, nice to have things to celebrate though. 

Where are you going on your honeymoon?

Can you change my due date to 27th Jan? Thanks xx


----------



## Frustrated1

All done *Sportysgirl*

We are spending two weeks in Montreal with my step-children (that bit doesn't count as our honeymoon tho) and then they fly back to London whilst we then spend four weeks touring western Canada and western California. Can't wait!


----------



## donnarobinson

Sounds fab Hun!! x


----------



## sportysgirl

Wow sounds amazing!


----------



## DannaD

I wouldn't worry about being only 18+5 at the scan Frustrated, here they schedule us between 18 and 20 weeks.
Nice plan for the honeymoon! Any activities you are planning to do in Montreal? That's where I live hehe.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck in California frustrated! It's super hot here! 

I'm actually not that eager for my next scan. It'll be nice and I'd love to see baby again, but I'm not anxiously awaiting.


----------



## Lucy3

Lock I hope your cramp has stopped? Did you have a big drink of water? Cramps can be so scary! 

Frustrated- have fun on your honeymoon! Like Mushy said, it is hot in Cali! We are on the coast but it's still hot in the afternoons. Keep well hydrated, especially if you're flying. We went to the east coast last week and the flight really messed up my hydration more than usual. 

Yay for being scan buddies Donna! 10am August 24! Wonder if we are in the same time zone? 

I felt like the last few weeks flew by but now time is going so slowly. I bet it's going to be like that till the next scan. There's always something to count down to isn't there?


----------



## donnarobinson

It's 3.48pm here now don't no wen ull look at this though lol I live in England and its gmt+1 at the moment x


----------



## Lucy3

Only 8am here! You'll have your scan a few hours before me :)


----------



## LillyFleur

I've been feeling little things today, think it's baby - but it's such faint bubbles and wriggly feelings so can't be sure. Either way it's exciting 

*Lock* sorry to hear about the cramping, how strange! I'm sure all will be fine, maybe drink some more water? 

Have a lovely honeymoon *Frustrated*! 

Anyone else Team :yellow: ? (I know you are Frust!), seems like everyone is having gender scans!


----------



## LockandKey

Lucy, it did stop after 5 minutes :/ and I haven't felt baby move since then, so knowing me and how I am, I will probably be freaked out until I do feel bean move again.

Have fun on your honeymoon Frustrated :D


----------



## 3athena3

Lock...I've had some pretty bad cramping and period type pains a few times. Sometimes drinking a lot of water and lying on my left side helps. It definitely helps ease the nerves when bubs moves again. At my appnt yesterday baby was fine and I'm sure yours is too. :) Hope the cramping doesn't come back. Can't wait for everyone to reach V-day so we can breathe a little easier.

Have a great trip Frustrated!


----------



## donnarobinson

I just found the baby's heartbeat on my Doppler I got it back of my cousin today so just tried took me a little while but defo heard it x could hear baby moving around to x


----------



## blessedmomma

Lockandkey I have been having round ligament pain and Braxton hicks lately. Some of my bh are quite painful and have been in my other pregnancies as well. Hopefully that's all it was :hugs: 

Frustrated hope your honeymoon is fabulous!!! :)

Donna so lovely to find baby. I keep thinking I should buy a Doppler but then I'll feel a little flutter or kick and talk myself out of it thinking I will feel baby all the time soon :wacko: should have bought it early on or three pregnancies ago when I first wanted one :dohh:


----------



## Frustrated1

DannaD said:


> I wouldn't worry about being only 18+5 at the scan Frustrated, here they schedule us between 18 and 20 weeks.
> Nice plan for the honeymoon! Any activities you are planning to do in Montreal? That's where I live hehe.

Hey Danna, any tips on things to do?! My step-children are 13, 16 and 19 so we will be trying to keep them busy. So far I have the La Ronde Theme Park, the Biome, the Zoo (mainly for my son and the 13 year old...), a bike tour (assuming we can find a company that allows toddlers and has the necessary equipment), a ghost walk, Juliet et Chocolate (hot chocolate always scores highly), an American Football game, a speed boat tour (perhaps not for me or Joshua!), possibly white water rafting (again, not me or Joshua), some shopping etc etc on the list. We are also planning an overnight trip to Quebec City.

I have also contacted Clinique Ovo to try to arrange an ultrasound. My eldest step-son was born with a congenital heart defect and had open heart surgery at just 9 weeks old (and a number of times subsequently). My consultant therefore wants me to have a fairly detailed check of the heart when I have my 20 week scan, but he said this would be best done between 21 and 22 weeks and that 18-19 weeks was a bit early given our situation. Am just waiting for the clinic to confirm if they can do it. I hope so. 

Any tips on good places to go for maternity wear? I love A Pea in the Pod in the US, but I don't think they cover Canada. Am hoping to find something similar


----------



## DannaD

Frustrated, that's all lovely activities! Juliette et Chocolat, mmmmm ;P
If it's very hot when you are here, I'd suggest the Jean Drapeau's Beach, close to La Ronde. The Saute-Mouton is always a winner for teens (and not-so-teen-anymore, haha), and if you want to try dining on a sight-seeing ship, the Bateau-Mouche is the most popular. In the old port there's a very popular haunted-house, Peur Dépôt. Don't go the the maze right next to it with the teens though, it's very childish. There's a Zipline in the same area too, if you're into that sort of thing, haha. Downtown there's Laser Quest, popular witth teen boys, open 'till very late.
You should try some special food too! There's Poutineville for our iconic Quebec's Poutine, The Milsa for all-you-can-eat Bresilian meat (boys like that, and there's a dancing show between 20-21h), Pastaga or Apollo Concept for higher gastronomy (they are well known Chefs here, book in advance).

There's ton to do in Quebec City as well, just walking around the old city is pretty nice. You could book an historical tour on foot, and if you like history like I do, there's the island Grosse-île that you can visit. There's the ruins of an old fort under the Promenade of Chateau Frontenac which can be nice (and cool on a hot day), and many street shows :)


----------



## Frustrated1

*Danna*, thank you so much for taking the time to give us so many suggestions! It really is much appreciated :). We are all getting very excited about the trip and I booked a hotel for one night in Quebec earlier today for Monday 17th Aug so we will definitely be going there (let's hope that unlike some parts of Europe tourist attractions are not closed on a Monday...).


----------



## SakuraRayne

Heard bubs heartbeat yesterday at my midwife appointment it was soo amazing he had the hiccups lol poor little man  get to make an appointment for my 20 week scan anytime between 18 to 20 weeks so super excited bout that!


----------



## DannaD

You're welcome! Hope you have a good time :) I doubt things will be closed on a monday in the middle of summer. Oh and a last note, "merci" and "s'il vous plait" will get you lots of smiles from French speakers here ;P


----------



## Frustrated1

DannaD said:


> You're welcome! Hope you have a good time :) I doubt things will be closed on a monday in the middle of summer. Oh and a last note, "merci" and "s'il vous plait" will get you lots of smiles from French speakers here ;P

I think the French speakers will get a lot more than that from my husband... He is pretty fluent and loves to practice on anyone he can!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Frustrated hope you're able to get in for that ultrasound. Will it be a fetal echocardiogram? I'm having one at 20 weeks because when they did my angel baby's autopsy they discovered he had teratology of fallot. Had he lived he would have needed open heart surgery right after he was born.

Your vacay in Montreal sounds wonderful. I've been twice and loved it.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no Heather! Have you tried eating licorice and dried fruit (apricots, prunes etc)? Always works for me! Not sure if you drink coffee but that's a sure way to get things moving for me too ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon Heather :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

Frustrated1 said:


> DannaD said:
> 
> 
> You're welcome! Hope you have a good time :) I doubt things will be closed on a monday in the middle of summer. Oh and a last note, "merci" and "s'il vous plait" will get you lots of smiles from French speakers here ;P
> 
> I think the French speakers will get a lot more than that from my husband... He is pretty fluent and loves to practice on anyone he can!Click to expand...

Awesome! :D


----------



## sportysgirl

Gosh Heather no wonder you feel dizzy! Hope you manage to go soon!


----------



## LillyFleur

Feel better soon Heather :( that sounds awful. 

I've borrowed my friends Doppler so DH got to hear baby's heartbeat tonight for the first time :cloud9: I've also been feeling more 'bubbles' today so must be baby moving.


----------



## blessedmomma

you must be very uncomfortable heather, so sorry!! 

I have my follow up private sonogram on saturday and then meet my new ob on tuesday. i'm so excited to see the baby, and we are taking all 7 kids!


----------



## LockandKey

Hope you feel better soon Heather

19 more days until gender scan, and I am officially now in maternity jeans as my pre pregnancy pairs were cutting into me. 

I also had to have DH buy me new bras, I chose soft cups that will expand, and underwire free. I settled on some cheap ones. I know boobs growing in pregnancy is completely normal, but this is my 3rd pregnancy, and an entirely new experience for me, in my last 2 pregnancies I was able to wear my normal bras without a problem up until the birth when I switched to nursing bras.

I had a bad emotional day yesterday, just feeling miserable, which made me feel 10 times worse because my kids had to see it. After DH got home I asked him if he could take over so I could have a break. DD then came into my bedroom and said she had drawn me a picture to cheer me up, then I started balling. Pregnancy hormones are such a curse sometimes.


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs: lockandkey! a few more months to go. 

I can also tell a difference in how my clothes are fitting. I had a friend come in from Ireland a few mos ago who was pregnant. she had no maternity clothes so I gave her all mine. I had to go get some new tops yesterday and sleep pants. I'll definitely be needing more over the next few weeks!


----------



## 3athena3

We are Team Blue!!!!!! My son is so excited to have a baby brother. :)

I had an unexpected US today to check everything out due to cramping and got to find out gender early. So happy I can't stop smiling. :wohoo: :blue:


----------



## LillyFleur

Congrats Athena :blue:


----------



## DannaD

Congrats!! :)
Sorry you're feeling bad Heather. I'm okay now but had the same problem in early pregnancy, no fun :(

Hormones Lock, I hope you feel better soon. Pregnancy really is a rolercoaster of emotions, I didn't understand how much so before.

I have been wearing a belly band since 11 weeks, it's great. I'm definitly showing now, even in early morning before eating, it's exciting :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats Athena and welcome to Team :blue:! Wow we are really a boy heavy group so far!

Heather that sounds sooo uncomfortable, hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats Athena!! So many little boys &#128525; there will be an influx of little girls next! 

Oh Lock, I totally understand those preggy hormones and the roller coaster that pregnancy is. Your DH sounds lovely &#128522;


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you ladies! I am feeling much better today :)

Congrats on being team :blue: 3athena, so many little boys!

19 more days until my scan. The wait is excruciating, I'm getting so impatient.

Have any of you ladies started thinking about or settled on any names yet?


----------



## donnarobinson

It's my gender scan tomorrow we'll today now as it's almost 3am I'm to excited can't sleep x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats Athena!!! 

So exciting Donna, can't wait to find out when you update us :)

Lockandkey we still have our 3 and haven't been discussing it lately to pin it down. I'm usually in no hurry to pick a name and would love to wait til the baby is born, but I feel different this time. Like it would be nice to have him named already. 

Heather I hope you can figure it out soon. Are you coming down with something? I get dizzy spells in all my pregnancies off and on, but I know I always get low blood pressure and assume it's that. I think anemia can cause it too, but I'm not sure?


----------



## LockandKey

Oh Heather, I really hope they get that resolved for you soon :( it sounds beyond awful.

blessed, DH and I finally settled on one name for each gender. I'm the planner type of person, and a bit of a control freak :haha: so I like to have all my ducks in a row long before anything happens. Besides, we won't be able to work on or set up the nursery until I'm nearly 8 months pregnant, that thought alone is driving me nuts since it will be so close to my EDD, so I can at least get the name hassle out of my way in the mean time.


----------



## Lucy3

So exciting Donna!! Can't wait for the update! 

Last time I thought we had our baby boys name picked out (I had the letters up and things like that) and then a week before I was due my DH told me he HATED the name. I cried in the shower I was so upset! So this time I'm not saying the names I like till the last minute. I may even wait till after the baby is born ;)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls 12 hours and counting lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Woohoo can't wait to find out, Donna! :D


----------



## Frustrated1

*Athena* how lovely! I'm so pleased for you all &#55357;&#56842;

*Donna* good luck! I hope you get the news you are hoping for. 

*Heather *that sounds incredibly painful. I hope things start moving in the right direction soon...


----------



## Frustrated1

I think we have six boys and one girl now if I've managed to capture all of the reveals &#128522;


----------



## LockandKey

good luck Donna! Can't wait to hear your results :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls I'm so excited . Im expecting to hear boy but will be so happy to hear girl ! (Plz let it be a girl lol) x


----------



## lesh07

Good luck Donna. Can't wait to hear. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Congrats 3athena3....Boys are great! Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Definitely feeling baby moving today :cloud9:

Can't wait to hear all the gender reveals!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats athena! 

Can't wait to hear your results donna!


----------



## Chelle26

Congrats on team blue athena

Donna cant wait to see your outcome


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Athena!


----------



## donnarobinson

It's a boy x


----------



## lesh07

Congrats donna. Xx


----------



## DannaD

Congrats on the healthy boy Donna. 
I know you must be sad that you won't get your girl this time, and that's completly normal. We're here if you want to vent 
xxx


----------



## Lucy3

Was baby obviously a boy Donna? Looking healthy? Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats on a boy Donna! I hope it's not too upsetting. He will fit in with his brothers so nicely :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls I cried my eyes out and I feel so guilty now . 
I feel ok now was just the shock I think 
I no I will love baby he's so cute and healthy great strong heartbeat x 
But my disk won't work with my pics on I'm not happy x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats donna, I hope you're handling this well. Please don't be afraid to vent to us if you need to!


----------



## LockandKey

:hugs: Congrats on your little man Donna


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry you didn't get your girl Donna but congrats on your healthy boy. :)

Wow that makes it 7 of us on Team Blue now, crazy!!


----------



## LockandKey

Sorry ladies, I know this question has been posted at least a hundred times in this thread already, but who is next in line for their gender scans? It's so exciting to have more of us find out.

I have about 18 days to go now :)

Heather, I was actually contemplating the same thing :haha: though I think I am starting to sway a bit more towards girl on this one. I guess we'll find out soon!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Welcome to team blue Donna!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Donna :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls x


----------



## embeth

I all, haven't posted a whole lot in here so thought would drop
In today. I'm due jam 21st with number 4. I have 3 boys and have a gender scan next Saturday!! Desperate to hear pink but fully expecting to
Hear blue after 3 bubba boys! 

Anyone still feeling rough?? I am still struggling with nausea and too much saliva in my mouth right through to about 5/6 in the afternoon/evening when I seem to feel normal until
The next morning xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope u get ur girl Hun fingers crossed I'm not to bad now but stil have no appetite and feel rough to x hope u feel better soon x


----------



## lesh07

Feeling headachy today! Well I had a letter through yesterday to see the consultant at the hospital on the 17th August. Apparently my midwife referred me due to a heavy bleed I had with last baby at 26wks and then the fact that I have bled with this baby already! So consultant wants to make a plan for the rest of the pregnancy. I.e...Extra scans, Appointments etc...

So between Midwife appointments, Consultant appointments, Scans etc...I know baby will be carefully watched. Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Morning ladies! 

Hi Embeth! Good luck for your scan on Saturday! Is it this Saturday or next week? 

You know how they say not to sleep on your back around 18 weeks onwards? Well last night I woke with a burny sensation low down in my uterus (I've been sleeping on my back lately as I've been so tired and tend to when I sleep really deeply) so I woke up wandering what it was and as soon as I turned on my side it stopped! So I guess the baby is asking me to please sleep on my side from now on! lol! 

How is everyone today? Did you sleep well Donna? I've been thinning of you x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies thought I'd post in here as my due date has been moved to 29th jan!
I have a gender scan booked for just over 2 weeks (17th)
Super excited
I have a 6 year old son and a 3 year old daughter
Xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome *Tasha* and congratulations! I will add you to the front page &#128522;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Tasha! Congratulations!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Thanku xxx

Gender scan is next Saturday!! One more week left to obsess!!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Welcome Tasha :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got my scan on Tuesday! Can't wait :D


----------



## 3athena3

Welcome Tasha!

Can't wait for everyone waiting to get their scans!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome tasha! 

There's so many scans coming up its exciting! 

I've had a splitting headache since yesterday, and am extremely big cry baby today and it's so not helping! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your headache is better soon :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

So crazy to hear about the headaches. I woke up with one today. Hope it's gone soon :( 

Welcome Tasha!


----------



## LillyFleur

I have a bad headache too, DH just touched my forehead and said I'm burning up, typical :( must have caught the cold bug that's going round work.


----------



## embeth

Good luck to everyone else with scans coming up! Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey Tasha, great to see you here!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've a headache all day as well it's been there since last night ! 
I'm ok thanks Lucy feeling much better today 
My friend lost her twin girls today at 23 weeks and it makes u realise what's important doesn't it x x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Oh no donna that's so sad! I couldn't imagine the pain that goes with that.


----------



## DannaD

Gah, I have been asked twice today by very pro gender neutral people why I want to know the sex of baby! Try explaining without setting them off, it's impossible! Can't go with clothes, or nursery theme, or even to help connect with baby without getting into a huge argument about gender o.o


----------



## LockandKey

Oh Donna that's awful :( I can't even imagine.

Danna I understand if people are curious or what have you, but to shove your beliefs and way of life onto someone else and go as far as to cause a stir over it is just wrong on so many levels, and, if you ask me, is a bit of a silly thing to basically harass someone over.

I hope everyone's headaches go away soon.

As for me, I've been extra tired lately, taking evening naps after dh gets home. I feel guilty, but he's been so wonderful letting me take them and watching the kids, he's even been doing the majority of the cooking.


----------



## Lucy3

Donna, that's incredibly sad news about your friends two little girls :( it really does put everything perspective. I can't wait till we all make it to V Day. 

Those pregnancy headaches are awful. The only thing that works for me is drinking coke. I read online somewhere that it can work so when I was at my wits end with one I tried it and it seemed to take the edge off. 

I'm so happy it's Friday! My DH basically doesn't see our son (or me really!!) during the week so I really look forward to the weekends. I think I'm going to start doing a big grocery shop on Sunday's, taking a 17 month old to the supermarket is just not working out at the moment! How sad that I'm looking forward to alone time at the supermarket!


----------



## DannaD

Sorry Donna for your friend, that's very sad news. Makes me appreciate my little one so much, a healthy baby is all I wish for :(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lucy3 said:


> Donna, that's incredibly sad news about your friends two little girls :( it really does put everything perspective. I can't wait till we all make it to V Day.
> 
> Those pregnancy headaches are awful. The only thing that works for me is drinking coke. I read online somewhere that it can work so when I was at my wits end with one I tried it and it seemed to take the edge off.
> 
> I'm so happy it's Friday! My DH basically doesn't see our son (or me really!!) during the week so I really look forward to the weekends. I think I'm going to start doing a big grocery shop on Sunday's, taking a 17 month old to the supermarket is just not working out at the moment! How sad that I'm looking forward to alone time at the supermarket!

I'm always eager to go to the grocery store alone! I did today and it was amazing!


----------



## Lucy3

It's almost as good as going to Target alone! &#128518; my DS doesn't like to go in the cart anymore so he walks next to me as I quickly throw things in the basket. He found a football there today so was 'bouncing' it as we went. I figured that was better than him screaming and pulling things off the shelf! Hope he goes back to being a good little boy, he's been so off this week. A friend asked if I wanted to join her for lunch tomorrow, I'm so excited for girls lunch! Alone supermarket trip AND baby free lunch this weekend! Yippee!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls thank u all Ino it's so sad I've woke up again with a headache can't believe we're in August Alredi not long til my 20 week scan
I can't wait till v day either 
I'm feeling baby move a bit more now but still not a lot and still not really strong I hope it happens soon x 
My photos from my scan are on a disk and the disk won't work I'm picking another copy up so I'll show u all here is one photo I have tho :) she said he has a very strong heartbeat he was hugging the placenta and rubbing his eyes he was so cute x 

Do u think he looks like he has hardly any space in there ? 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/115B4294-FBAF-41BB-B027-34D5A96C7C62_zpszdqdj5mp.jpg


----------



## LillyFleur

Cute pic! Is he laid on his side? I can't see a nose/mouth (might just be my eyes) so that might be why he looks like there's no room. My scan pic <--- looks the same. 

Still sick today :( spent most of last night throwing up, can't keep any food down. Tried to take paracetamol a few times but it just bounces and makes me sick straight away. Send DH out for some soluble paracetamol and got some Calpol which has managed to stay down, can't believe it comes with a syringe now as opposed to the little spoon which we had when i was younger. Also got a digital themoneter as was worried about temperature but it's fine.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Hope you feel better soon Lilly! Being sick really sucks.

Great scan pic Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls aww yeh he was lying on his side bless him x
I am feeling super excited to meet him now up until now I've stil been really scared about having another but after seeing him and knowing he's a boy I am so excited and I can honestly say I'm not feeling bothered about it not being a girl now x


----------



## Lucy3

Donna, he's such a lucky boy having you as his mummy :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna he is gorgeous and looks all snuggly in there <3

Danna- I know what you mean. It's just one of those things I think. I'm not sure why people get so heated about it?? I respect someone not wanting to know and I was gonna try to this time. But with my dh knowing and the kids wanting to know I just couldn't resist. But it does help me to bond and dream of who is in there. Plus shopping for a specific gender is always nice. 

We had our follow up private scan today and she still couldn't tell gender. Baby has cord all around their potty shot. Thankfully we know from the verifi or this monkey would be keeping it a secret!


----------



## blessedmomma

Forgot to say, sorry about your friend Donna :( can't even imagine


----------



## LockandKey

yay, dinner date alone for me and DH tonight! NO CHILDREN!!!!!!

also, bump pic (almost 18 weeks now) I feel like I've popped out just overnight, and I think I need to invest in a maternity belt because after walking around all day today, my back and front under my bump are so sore :(

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11793136_10200961276870755_982668782_n_zpsomrdaha2.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

Adorable Lockandkey! Same thing happened to me a few days ago. I woke up and just had a noticeable bump


----------



## Lucy3

Yay!! Have fun tonight Lock!! Looking cute with your bump!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Love the bump Lock, have fun on your date night!

I have a bump now too. I ended up having to tell work I was pregnant after 2 different people congratulated me and asked when I was due. :haha:


----------



## LillyFleur

Awww I'm happy you're feeling ok about baby boy *Donna* :flower: I think you knew deep down from the start it was a :blue:.

Adorable bump *Lock*!

I'm feeling a bit better and am at least managing to keep food down now, still have an awful sinus headache. My work are really strict about time off (can't have more than 2 periods of sickness within 6 months or it gets looked in to :growlmad:) I was off sick for 2 days in Feb and then off sick 2 days ago last week. Would love to take Monday off to recover but don't think that's going to happen :( what a wasted weekend.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bump Lockandkey!


----------



## donnarobinson

I did I always said it would be another boy was just hoping I'd get a girl not bothered now tho we've been talking about middle names for him and I'm excited . Can't wait to see him on my 20 week scan now 3 weeks 
I had a dream I had my scan and they said he was a girl and I was devastated not that it will happen but I think I would be I love the idea of 3 boys now x


----------



## donnarobinson

LockandKey said:


> yay, dinner date alone for me and DH tonight! NO CHILDREN!!!!!!
> 
> also, bump pic (almost 18 weeks now) I feel like I've popped out just overnight, and I think I need to invest in a maternity belt because after walking around all day today, my back and front under my bump are so sore :(
> 
> 
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11793136_10200961276870755_982668782_n_zpsomrdaha2.jpg

Gorgeous bump x


----------



## lesh07

Lovely bump Lock. Xx

It always takes a little while to sink in Donna. When I had my scan for my 4th and the lady said "Girl" I was a little down for a few hours. I just automatically thought "After 2 girls it's bound to be a boy" So was shocked when she said "Girl".....She's my little Angel now though. Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous bump Lock.


----------



## LillyFleur

Dull cramps are normal, right? Well not sure if i can even call it cramping it just that dull feeling you get a few days before AF. Been feeling it since last night.


----------



## lesh07

In my case Lilly - Yes! I have had so many different aches, Pain and cramping since the day I found out I was pregnant and baba is all good in there. If you are concerned ring your midwife she might be able to reassure you. Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Thanks Lesh, it's easied off now thankfully. Think I'm just a bit on edge since the bleed last week.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh no :( Feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you ladies!!

Lily, I've had cramping in every single one of my pregnancies, so it can be totally normal.

Heather, hope you feel better soon.

Well I've had an unfortunate brush with pregnancy insomnia last night. I have it most nights where I can't get to sleep until 3am, but this morning I couldn't get any sleep until 5am, and only got broken sleep from there. I'm terribly miserable and grumpy today. Luckily it's the weekend and DH is home, I haven't been able to take care of my kids at all today, he's done it all. I feel awful :(


----------



## TTCBean

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been so active! Scheduled my scan for Aug 17, can't wait to check on baby and see how they are developing and their gender!


----------



## LockandKey

TTC that's the same day as mine :)


----------



## TTCBean

Ooooh how exciting, LockandKey! Will be fun to have a scan buddy!


----------



## LockandKey

15 days to go, not that I'm counting or anything :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

lockandkey- i have insomnia really bad a lot of nights. it was severe til recently. I would either lay in bed almost all night trying to fall asleep or fall asleep ok and then wake up a couple hours later only to stay awake for hours. the worst night I had I set in bed til 6am, then fell asleep but only til about 7:30. couldn't fall back to sleep after that and had a horrible day. so frustrating!


----------



## LockandKey

blessedmomma said:


> lockandkey- i have insomnia really bad a lot of nights. it was severe til recently. I would either lay in bed almost all night trying to fall asleep or fall asleep ok and then wake up a couple hours later only to stay awake for hours. the worst night I had I set in bed til 6am, then fell asleep but only til about 7:30. couldn't fall back to sleep after that and had a horrible day. so frustrating!

Basically how most my nights are :( I have a sort of routine that helps. I have to take my iron pill with orange juice right before bed, I need to have the tv on very low volume for white noise, and if that doesn't work I try taking a calcium chewable or some lavander essential oil behind the ears will work. 

It's awful, I'm sorry you are having to go through it.


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm glad you're finding a routine that helps! I'm also doing calcium. I've added magnesium as well. I have upped my progesterone cream so it seems to be helping over the last week. I keep a unisom by my bed on really bad nights. it was one thing my dr said I could use for morning sickness so i'm sure it won't hurt.


----------



## Lucy3

Lock and Blessed I hope your insomnia doesn't stick around much longer. Is there something safe you can take? The anti nausea medication I took had a sleep aid in it so maybe there is something you can take? I can't imagine being more tired than I already am! 

How is everyone feeling in regards to energy levels? I thought I might start to feel more energetic by now but no such luck.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I have maybe a little extra energy but not a whole lot. I had *one day* last week where I didn't need a nap after work but then I needed an extra long one the next day. 

My midwife told me this is typical and I probably won't notice an improvement until around 20 weeks.


----------



## LockandKey

I do have some energy, but I pretty much spend all morning and early afternoon groggy and in a zombie like state because of lack of sleep. Lucky for me, DS somehow doesn't mind hanging out in his crib for a while playing with his toys after he wakes up, so I can usually get away with sleeping in until around 10 am. I still feel bad leaving him up there, but he always seems to be a happy camper. DD usually plays in her room or in the living room with all her toys.

btw did anyone have any baby dreams about gender and were right? I remember having boy dreams with DS and he is definitely a boy. This morning I had a dream that #3 was a girl :) 

I'm feeling baby move daily now, it's exciting.

Also, DD told me today "Mommy, I love the baby in your belly." :cloud9:


----------



## Frustrated1

Lovely picture *Lock*.

I have felt absolutely dreadful today. I think my little boy's back teeth must be coming through. He took two hours to settle last night after I took him up to bed, woke screaming at midnight (although resettled after five mins although it took me ages to get back to sleep) and then woke up screaming at 3am and pretty much cried constantly until 6am. It was like being back in the first few months after giving birth all over again. It's made me worry about coping with a newborn and a 17 month old. I'm not someone who does very well on lack of sleep and I just felt shocking this morning. I finally managed to get a few hours sleep between 6.15am and 8.15am. He's been an absolutely grouch all day too. I had to resort to taking him out for a walk in his carrier around midday as he just wouldn't go down for a nap and was so tired he didn't know what to do with himself other than cry. It's been a very long day with groucho!


----------



## donnarobinson

Must be something in the air chick my son who normally goes of great for bed decided last night he wanted to scream for over a hour I had to sit by his cot which I have never had to do at bed time he did sleepy thru thank god but it's hard work when ur tired he's cutting his back first molar he doesn't have very long naps a hour normally and then j have my 3 year old no nap for me lol x luckily he went down ok for bed tonight. X


----------



## Frustrated1

How old is your youngest, Donna?

We didn't have any problems with his first 8 teeth, but I think the back ones are going to be bad if this is anything to go by. We have his next lot of vaccinations (12 months) on Wednesday as well so he'll probably be feeling really out of sorts after that. Am getting a bit nervous about those (MMR etc). I'm sure it will all be fine though.


----------



## PitaKat

Congrats to those who got their gender scans, this sure is a boy-heavy group so far, wow! My next ultrasound is in 4 weeks, but we're staying team yellow. Hopefully we'll get some good profile pictures though  our vacation was nice, got to visit with my siblings and see my nephews. And i was able to read and go swimming, two things that i really haven't done much of so far this year lol. I also felt baby move for the first time, that was exciting!


----------



## Lucy3

I'm happy to hear your midwife said 20 weeks the energy should increase, FitMama &#128077;&#127995; something to look forward to!


----------



## SakuraRayne

soo i got an ultrasound just to check if bub is deff a boy and he is deff a boy but i thought id share a pic he kept hiding his face... hes deff his fathers son my hubby is very shy lol
 



Attached Files:







11836733_496186337212883_3316208628557848016_n.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lucy3

So cute Sakura! 

Hope everyone's toddlers sleep well tonight, as well as mamas! Good luck to the ladies with scans tomorrow. Bev I think you do? Very exciting! Looking forward to updates :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm in the bad sleeping baby club! My son woke up 5 times the other night. Finally waking for the day just after 5AM. I was not happy! Last night however was much better! Hopefully tonight is even better! 

Lovely scan photo sakura! I could never get a decent shot of my first, he always covered his face! Or would turn around so his back was all you could see. Figures he's still a little turd boy (I say with love) today!


----------



## Bevziibubble

My 3 year old still sleeps crap and wakes at 5.30am every day. Don't know what I'm gonna do when baby is here!


Got my 20 week scan today (at 19 weeks!) and will hopefully find out the gender! So excited!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww lovely scan pic. Good luck for ur scan Hun. 
My youngest is 17 months today . He went down ok last night and slept til 6 he has also been waking at 5.30 just lately . Cheeky monkeys 
This one was hiding his face on my scan to bless them x


----------



## Frustrated1

*Bev* good luck with your scan today! I have mine on Thursday 

*Donna* that's how old my son will be when this baby was born. 

Lovely picture *Sakura*. Check out those cute little legs!

We had a slightly better night. He woke five times before midnight, but settled each time as soon as given his dummy/pacifier (we usually leave him to self-settle but given the trauma of the previous night we felt it better to just get him back to sleep asap last night). He was then awake for an hour from 4.30 to 5.30, during which time I had to stay with him to avoid a complete meltdown on his part, so not fantastic but better. Unfortunately it took me the best part of an hour to get back to sleep after that so still feeling tired today :sleep:


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him. My first son was a terrible sleeper he got better around 2 . 
Aww it's a lovely age he's into everything tho lol x


----------



## lesh07

Good luck Bevi... Xx

Lovely pic sakura. Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies, I'm a bit late to the party but wondered if I could join you? I was a BnB nut with my last baby but have only really just come back on the site :blush:. 

This is my second baby now (have a little boy called William who is 2 and 3 months - a highly strung, delightful minx) and expecting a little girl now :happydance: on 11 Jan. I'm over the moon.

Hope everyone's pregnancy is going smoothly and quickly.

Jules x


----------



## sportysgirl

Lovely scan sakura.

Hope your appointment goes well Heather.

Welcome Jules and congratulations!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Hello! I've not been around for what seems like ages!

How is everyone doing? I had a quick scan on the first page of this thread to see who has already had gender scans/tests and so far more boys! Think I only saw one girl on there. 

Mine's booked for 21st August at 8:30am - had to get an early appointment otherwise the day drags ;) xx


----------



## DannaD

Good luck for the scans and appointment ladies! 

I saw baby today! Had a normal appointment today but the doctor couldn't find the heartbeat with the doppler ( he tried for a minute I think) so into the US room I went. All is fine, baby was sleeping with its back to us :)
Can't wait for next appointment, hope doc find it! It's stressful...


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Can't wait to hear back bev! 

My son slept so much better last night, only waking once! Sooo awesome and I hope it's a trend that continues. 

Welcome jules! And congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome Jules! :hi:


----------



## Bevziibubble

We are having a BOY!! :blue:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/ED2C66B7-F59B-4D83-998A-4BD186991E2A.jpg


----------



## DannaD

Wow another boy in the thread!! Congrats! :D


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations bev! Soo many boys!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Can't believe how many boys are due!


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats Bev!! &#128153; 

Welcome Jules! 

So many little boys so far, there must be some more girls soon!! Who's next with a gender scan?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats on being team :blue: Bev

Welcome Jules.

My scan is in 13 days :coffee: but my father is visiting from Sweden this week, so maybe I can book a private gender scan so he can see baby and we can get an earlier result


----------



## LillyFleur

Welcome Jules :hugs:

Wow Bev I really thought you had another girl in there! Congratulations :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats Bev and welcome to the ever expanding Team :blue:!!!

Welcome Jules and congrats on your girl!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats again Bevi....Lots of little boys. Xx


----------



## SakuraRayne

congrats guys! another boy :) very boy heavy atm haha

soo i have a pic do you think im in with a chance of it being a girl haha
im soo happy im having a boy :)
 



Attached Files:







11813477_496185833879600_6205988195983879830_n.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lucy3

That's exciting you had a scan Sakura! Did you do the blood test to find out the gender early on? 

Anyone else feel like their baby is a quiet one? I very rarely feel movement and when I do they are the softest little taps. It's still early but I thought they'd have got a little stronger by now. Do you think it's perhaps the position the baby is in?


----------



## LockandKey

do you know if you have an anterior or posterior placenta Lucy? That will make a difference in feeling movement early on.

I feel movement quite often, multiple times a day, but I also think I have a pretty active baby in there.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hit reply before I was done typing.


----------



## 3athena3

Wow busy couple of days on the thread!
Lovely scan pic Sakura!
Welcome Jules!
Yay team blue Bev!
I have the same problem with my son Heather. He is the pickiest eater. We hoped he would grow out of it but he's 4 now and hasn't given in yet. :)

Lucy- probably normal for now. Just read something that said not to worry about kick consistency until 26wks. I only feel proper kicks every couple of days. I feel baby everyday but usually feels more like when baby is much bigger and you feel sort of outward pressure like baby is rolling over or stretching.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I haven't really felt anything Lucy and any taps I have felt could just be my stomach gurgling for all I know. However from what I saw on my latest scan combined with the racket I hear on the doppler I know my little guy is anything but quiet so why can't I feel him?? I do have an anterior placenta though. :-/

Sakura I love the 3d pic of your little man hiding his face - what a cutie pie.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur ok 
Sometimes I feel this lil man not all that often though and there stil not very strong . 
Can't believe I'm 18 weeks tomoz nearly half way there x
Yay I've moved up another block on my ticker 
Block 5 Alredi x


----------



## Frustrated1

*Lucy* I haven't felt anything yet and I'm 18+5. With my last pregnancy I didn't feel anything until around 20 weeks. I have a retroverted uterus which is probably why. I also had an anterior placenta last time too. I thought I felt movement a few weeks ago but I've decided it was my guts rumbling. I get a lot of that now! Only one more day until my scan! :)


----------



## lesh07

Welcome Jules and congrats on your little girl. Xx

AFM...My gender scan is on the 4th Sept but we are doing a gender party for close family so I won't know myself until the 13th Sept...Long wait for me I will be 22 weeks before I can share with you ladies. 

I am still thinking - Pink, but hubby is on - Blue...So either way 1 of us will be right. Lol. Xx


----------



## lesh07

I definitely feel baby move at night when I am laying on my stomach. I get a kick, kick, Kick....But then during the day won't feel much at all. Still early but midwife thought as it was baby no 6 I should feel baby early. Xx


----------



## DannaD

I haven't felt anything yet. I'm still early and with first baby I'm not even sure what to look for. Can't wait though, hurry up baby!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

I thought I started feeling movement last Thu/Fri, felt like big bubbles popping low down near my pubic bone...But since then, NOTHING.


----------



## Lucy3

I bet in a few weeks we'll be talking about the kicks keeping us up at night! :) I had some apple juice in bed and lay really still and sure enough felt some teeny tiny taps. Yay!


----------



## LockandKey

Omygosh ladies! Since my dad is visiting us from Sweden I thought it would be nice for him to see the baby in a private scan since he only sees us once a year. I booked the private scan and we are being seen tomorrow at 5pm! Gender reveal included! I'm soooo excited :happydance:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Lock that's great! Looking forward to your gender reveal. :)


----------



## Lucy3

So exciting lock!!! Can't wait for your update! My guess is girl, we need to start evening up the count!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had a really sore back all day . I need a new bed I think lol 
I defo felt lil man prod me earlier and a few lil movements
Can't wait for the proper kicks x 
I don't feel nothing al day til kids go to bed and I can relax lol x


----------



## lesh07

Yay Lock. Can't wait to hear. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's so awesome lock! Can't wait to hear what you're having!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Woo hoo, can't wait to hear what you're having Lock!

What a special experience for your dad too, to be there in person to find out if he's getting a grand daughter or grandson. :) My MIL came to mine and she just loved it. She'd never seen anything like it before and couldn't believe how clear it was and that he was a fully formed baby with his own world in there.


----------



## SakuraRayne

Lucy yes I did get a blood test at 9 weeks and found out at like 11 :) hey ladies do you think having my baby shower at 21 weeks is too soon cause my mum and friends made the date but tbh I'm very happy it's early don't think I could do much later on ...


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

I agree with Heather, 21 weeks is fine. You'll have lots of time to play with all the bits and pieces :)


----------



## LockandKey

Yes, you will have everything taken care of early, and won't have to worry about scrambling around at the last minute when you are huge and uncomfortable


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls good luck for today lock can't wait to hear of you. 
18 weeks today so excited ! Almost half way thru I can't wait for my next scan just to check he's all healthy etc 
At my private scan she said he appeared healthy but they ain't really looking out for problems but does say they would let you no if they seen anything so I'm hoping he's perfectly healthy x


----------



## lesh07

Good luck today Lock! Can't wait to hear if our lovely group is expecting a boy or girl. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Lock!


----------



## lesh07

Is there anyone else who hasn't brought 'Anything' yet, Due to worry of jinxing something! 

My friend on facebook (who is 5 weeks ahead of me) has just put that she has brought nearly everything for baby and I posted that I haven't brought anything. 

I think it's because after losing my last one I am worried that something is gonna go wrong. With all my other pregnancies after I came out of my 12 week scan I had a tradition of going out a buying a 2 pack of dummies. 

I am so thankful and so looking forward to having this new bundle on the way. I hope this fear passes so I can start shopping. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I haven't bought a thing yet!


----------



## lesh07

Oh good. Glad I'm not the only one. Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Good luck today Lock! 

Lesh - I've just bought a few unisex clothes, nothing big. Waiting until the 20 week scan.

Is anyone else still having morning sickness? Had my head in the bowl again this morning.


----------



## donnarobinson

My scan pictures have finally came 
Here's my baby boy! 
I haven't brought anything yet either x

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/41DAEF24-6C12-4A17-8E77-F740CBB40FD5_zpsx9gxsl5a.jpg

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/5C0848D2-6A98-4CBA-BE70-8D06390C5C46_zpspsexhdsf.jpg

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/A73AD6A1-2F1E-4530-8C11-FE849D62B506_zpsh4jnpugq.jpg


----------



## lesh07

Oh bless him donna. Xx

So nice to know I am not the only one. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely pics!


----------



## LockandKey

Lovely pictures Donna :)

5 weeks is so early to have everything bought already. 

I've bought nothing for baby so far, I've bought some things for me though, such as maternity clothes, nursing bras, maternity bras, and a maternity belt.


----------



## lesh07

Lol...Lock. My friend is 5 weeks ahead of me so 22 wks. Xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Had our scan this morning and all looks good. The baby's head and tummy were measuring at the 90th centile (gulp!). Was hoping for one with a small head this time.... We said we didn't want to know the sex, but we both accidentally saw a flash of something at the beginning of the scan and unless Peanut had the cord between its legs then it looks like we are having another boy.... The scanner was really careful not to go down that end again so she must have realised she had inadvertently shown us.... Same happened last time. Our babies just seem unable to keep their legs crossed. I guess we could both be wrong though... Only time will tell.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad your scan went well! Hopefully it was just the cord and you can still have a surprise :)


----------



## LockandKey

Oh haha sorry Lesh, read and posted while I was half asleep, so must have missed that she was ahead :haha:

Maybe it was the cord frustrated :winkwink: so there's still that bit of element pf surprise


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Awww Donna what a cutie your boy is!

Frustrated sorry baby may have spoiled your surprise - boys just can't seem to resist showing off their goods! On the other hand maybe it was the umbilical cord. Our sonographer checked from several different angles before telling us boy for that reason.

We have bought some things, mostly because they were on wicked sales and we don't want to dump a bunch of money paying full price right before baby arrives. I do understand being scared after a loss though - I am too.


----------



## lesh07

It could have been the cord frustrated. Xx


----------



## DannaD

Yep, could have been the cord, you're still team yellow! 

I bought a lot already, when I see sales. I don't know why not? Haha, it's easier on the wallet to buy over a long time I find.


----------



## Lucy3

I haven't really bought anything yet. Im a bit superstitious until the 20 week scan. Plus we will most likely be moving when I'm around 30 weeks (eek!) so will hold off until then. My mum did send my a teeny tiny pink outfit that I've hung on a cute white heart hook so every time I pass it I smile :) 

Good luck today Lock! 

Argh, that's annoying frustrated. Like the others said, could have been the cord for sure. 

Cute pics Donna!


----------



## Lucy3

And Lilly, that sucks that you STILL have morning sickness! Hope it goes soon!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls 
Aww defo could of been the cord x


----------



## LockandKey

after 2 babies already I really don't have much to buy other than winter clothing and the nursery decor/bedding. Plus I would really like a rainbow pattern woven wrap. Think I might get it too since DH likes to spoil me :haha:

Leaving for my scan soon, I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've only bought a couple pajamas one was just too cute to pass up and the other says "little brother". I really don't need anything as I'm having another boy. There are however a few things that I want to get! I definitely need a new boppy pillow! And I want a ring sling, and we do need a double stroller and a other car seat. Okay, maybe I do need a lot! 

Lovely scan pictures donna!


----------



## DannaD

Yay got my scan date! August 24th :) I have scan buddies?


----------



## 3athena3

Glad baby looks good frustrated! Hopefully just the cord.

Lovely scan pics Donna!

Lilly- I feel your pain about MS. I'll feel ok for a day or two then go back to being nauseated and feeling terrible. I threw up again yesterday too. :loopy:

Good luck today Lock!

We have all the big stuff and basics so all we have so far are footie jammies that say little brother. Still can't decide about the double stroller since we will also need to get a compatible car seat if we go that route and will be expensive. It's going to be really challenging this time. We usually stay home for the most part until I recover from the C-section but since DS starts preschool this year it won't be an option. Husband leaves for work very early so trying to figure out how I'm going to load 3 kids in the car every morning way before I'm allowed to be lifting anything. :wacko:


----------



## TTCBean

Looking forward to hearing the gender Lock :) since we have/had the same scan date booked! Eeek... _only_ 11 more days (almost 10!!!) for me to go....


----------



## Lucy3

Danna, mine is too!! August 24 at 10am. Feels ages away still. I can't remember, are you planning on finding out girl/boy? I think you said you were. I'm looking forward to having mine confirmed! I'll be 21 and a few days so should be pretty obvious.


----------



## LockandKey

Well ladies, it's looks like we will be joining team PINK! :happydance: I'll post pics when I'm home again


----------



## lesh07

Yay Lock!! So happy for you. Been refreshing this page waiting for your reveal. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Yay congratulations x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Yay!! Knew it! &#127800;&#127800; congrats lock!


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Lock!


----------



## TTCBean

Yay congrats Lock!


----------



## LockandKey

here's some pictures!

Potty shot
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11243783_10200974207274007_1956431960_o_zpszxbnr91r.jpg

she was huddled up close to the placenta, nice and relaxed, the tech had tried to get her to move, but she was so comfy in there she didn't do much for him. Her hands kept covering her face, and she kept turned away from the wand :haha:
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11850849_10200974670765594_627827594_n_zpsu5xxmmyu.jpg

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11830750_10200974671005600_265878531_n_zps93amms9h.jpg

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11847542_10200974670685592_2012247923_o_zpssjkna6vt.jpg


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations lock! That's awesome, I know how much you wanted it!


----------



## SakuraRayne

Awww congratulations lock :D and I've kinda bought a lot... lol most I got from friends like I got a pretty much new cot and change table and I'm horrible when I walk past clothes I end up just getting them.. lol I don't have a lot of clothes but have bout 20 things I think... oh I have my pram and car seat cause they were on a massive sale pram was 100 off and car seat half price I've painted my nursery the weekend just gone... yer I have done a lot haha just don't want to have to do lots in summer gets pretty hot in November to February... Australia is fun haha


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats lock!!!! <3

we took a vote tonight among the kids and all of them agreed on Landon James :cloud9:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ;) definitely think it's adorable


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you ladies! 

Great name Blessed! And very sweet that all your kids agreed on it.

I'm fairly certain DH and I have settled on the name Claire Violet for her


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Lock! 
Beautiful name Blessed :)

My scan is also at 10 Lucy! Although My 10 and your 10 could be different, haha. We are planning on finding out gender! I can't wait really!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on your little pink bundle Lock! :pink: 

Great name Blessed, and that's nice that you included all your kids in the decision making process. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

So pretty lock! My great grandmas name was violet and I've always loved it 

Can't wait to hear some more genders :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Landon James and Clair violet are both lovely names! 

We're thinking Benjamin Robert for our boy.


----------



## LockandKey

Lovely name Mushy!

Oh, haha, I forgot this fun little detail. As I told my 4 year old she was going to have a baby sister, she said "Yay!" then gave me a hug, but then she stepped back and told me very sternly, "Mommy, that's what I told you!" 

She had been saying since day 1 "Maybe it's a girl!" or that she wanted a sister, so I guess she knew, or she got her wish on getting a little sister :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Love scan pics Hun 
Aww bless ur daughter :) x


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news Lock


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Lock!


----------



## embeth

Congrats lock on being team pink!

Hope everyone's doing ok and time to waiting scans passes quickly!!

Well tomorrow is the day or my gender scan.. I am ridiculously nervous!! After 3 boys it's probably very unlikely I will be joking team pink but I need to know.. It would be amazing to have a girl as our last but the boys bring me so much joy there's no way another would be a bad thing. 

We have decided on Oliver if it's a boy! We already have Rhys, Corey and Jacob so thought it went nicely &#128521;

Not really given much thought to girl names really! 

I'm 16+1 with number 4 and don't think I've felt movement other than a possible rumble the other day.. Do u think this is ok?? Thought I'd be feeling it earlier being number 4!!


----------



## lesh07

Lovely pictures Lock. Xx

And what a lush name Blessed. Xx


----------



## DannaD

Lovely names, how exciting to finally name baby! 

Good luck fir tomorrow Embeth! After 3 boys I'd say a girl is more likely actually, you know, statistically speaking? xD Let's say there's a blue and red marble in a bag and you randomly pick up the blue one 3 times, I'd say you'll probably pick red next hahaha.


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulations Lock, come on Team Pink!! :pink: 

Good luck with the scan Embeth, hope you get your little girly.


----------



## Lucy3

How exciting having babies with names!! My son is Lachlan, similar to Landon blessed and heather :) I live in the U.S. at the moment but I'm an Aussie and it's a popular Aussie/NZ name. But I've noticed a few Lachlans and Declan's pop up over here! I have a few names for this little one in my head but I'm still too nervous to share them with my DH incase he doesn't like any of them. 

Yay scan buddy, Danna! Big day for you finding out if your bump is pink or blue!! 

Embeth, I really hope you hear baby girl this time. How sweet that would be to have 3 big brothers :) I wasn't feeling any movement at 16 weeks either. And even now it's very soft taps not very often.


----------



## embeth

Thanks all! I will update tomorrow x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Embeth!


----------



## LockandKey

looking forward to your announcement Embeth :D


----------



## PitaKat

I'm just now, at the end of 16 wks, starting to feel baby with any regularity. I felt movement for the first time at 15 wks +4, but then it was days before I felt it again. 

Lock, that 3rd picture is too precious! The name you picked is very pretty, I really like Claire. It was on my list but sadly my hubby wasn't such a fan. James is on our list for middle names, Blessed. Embeth, Oliver is on our short list if it's a boy. Mushy, my little brother's name is Benjamin, I've always liked it :thumbup:

So awesome that some of you have names picked out already! Our short list for girl names is Alysa, Madeline, or Audrey. The list for boy names is Jacob, Micah, Oliver, Lucas or Dominic. Clearly we need to narrow it down still lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

Really hope u get ur girl embeth ! &#10084;&#65039; 
Ino how much u want to hear girl I was excali the same x


----------



## blessedmomma

mushy that is an absolutely gorgeous name! one that was on our list as well :)

embeth- I had 2 girls, then 4 boys in a row. I thought for sure that 4th boy was a girl lol. the dr reminded me that statistically, each pregnancy has a 50% chance lol. I hope you get your girl! we did have a girl after that 4th boy and she is quite a diva like her sisters :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Even though I'm over the moon now I'm
Having a boy I'm still sad I'm not having a girl 
I really really want a girl &#10084;&#65039; But I'll get over it lol x x


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- love your list of names <3

as for movement, i have felt my last 3 really early on. like seriously around 12 weeks forward. this one I am still only feeling a movement here and there. it's about once a day, sometimes twice. I know they are all different though. with my 3rd baby, his placenta was up front and I felt nothing at all til 26 weeks!!!! talk about stress lol!!! we rented a doppler :lol:


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- are you planning anymore children?? gender disappointment can be really rough. I have had friends that took it really hard, and I think it's even harder if you perceive it to be your last baby per say. I'm throwing a prayer out there for you :hugs:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've still only felt movement a couple times. I'm pretty sure I've got an anterior placenta again. I can't wait for my 20 week scan so I know everything is okay. It's not until September 1st which seems soo far away!


----------



## embeth

Thanku all.. The names you all have are gorgeous.. I've always wanted Oliver and dh has only just agreed as this is our last. 

I will be disappointed if it's a boy as there is noway we will have more than 4, but I love my boys and will still be excited to meet a 4th little version . If it's meant to be it will be x 

Donna, I was disappointed when we heard boy for
The 3rd time but he is so precious and brings us all so much joy his big brothers love him!!would never change it for the world now!

Oh well just be happy I can stop wandering! Xx


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies need some advice if possible. All TMI... All day today my stomach has been churning and I was feeling sick. Had some cramping earlier and then it started up about an hour ago, I rushed to the toilet feeling like I needed to go and boy did I go!! It started of with such pain and as it began it seemed normal and then just went to full blown Diarrhea. I don't think my body has ever emptied so much. It has left me very achy but pain gone as soon as my body finished. Has anyone else still suffering with this? Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

blessedmomma said:


> donna- are you planning anymore children?? gender disappointment can be really rough. I have had friends that took it really hard, and I think it's even harder if you perceive it to be your last baby per say. I'm throwing a prayer out there for you :hugs:

Well I was so happy with two didn't want anymore this one was a surprise very happy now though of course. It's funny because I wasn't bothered about not having a girl After my two boys I felt complete I don't no wether maybe I new deep down I'd want more but as soon as I left the scan this time I thought that's it I'm having another but now times passed I think I no this will be our last I'm tired of being pregnant it's hard work and I think 3 is enough for me never say never but when do you stop I could have another boy. My aunt has 5 boys you have to stop somewhere don't you x


----------



## blessedmomma

Lesh I'm sorry you are suffering with that. Maybe you had a virus or something? If anything I get constipated with pregnancy off and on. My best advice is make sure you are drinking plenty of fluids :hugs: 

Donna we just let the Lord decide how many we have and when so I won't have the burden of deciding when to stop. Pregnancy is really rough sometimes, but as mothers it's just really one more sacrifice out of the many we make for our children. I hope you have some peace about all of it in the long run. I have been surprised sometimes at the genders I have, but can't say I have really had to deal with too much in the way of gender disappointment. I have seen my friends and family deal with it and I believe it can be very brutal. I'm praying for you love!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lesh sounds like you probably just ate something your tummy didn't agree with. It sounds like normal diarrhea non pregnancy related.


----------



## lesh07

Cheers mushy and blessed. Never had it that bad. Hubby thinks it could be also partly due to being backed up for so long. Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

I agree with the others Lesh, that is sounds like you've caught a bug. I caught a cold about 2 weeks ago and that make me go to the toilet about 8 times in one day! Then last week I had another cold bug and that make me puke probably the same amount of times :dohh: us pregnant women really are easy targets when it comes to bugs and catching anything.

In other news my pregnancy pillow has arrived! Hurrah so I'm snugged up to that in bed while I type. 18 weeks tomorrow, can't wait to feel baby move!


----------



## lesh07

Thanks Lilly. I was panicking thinking it was my body flushing itself, Sort of what happens close to labour...As I had it with my last 2 pregnancies. But I am sure it's just me overthinking things. Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Lesh I've had a few bouts of yucky poos &#128541; this pregnancy. I figure it's our bodies way of quickly getting rid of anything that's not agreeing with it. 

How's everyone going with keeping hydrated? I think I am during th day but then at night I'm parched. And in the morning too. Drives me crazy, I feel like drinking water is taking over my day! Lol


----------



## LockandKey

Lesh, I always have a sensitive stomach during pregnancy, my IBS flares up here and there (when least expected) and some days no matter what I eat, my stomach doesn't agree and rather quickly comes out the other end. My stomach mostly reacts if I have too much protein, or too much lactose in a day. I'm also very sensitive to avocado because it has sooo much nutrients in it, it's like overload for my stomach. Pregnancy can make you more sensitive in areas you normally aren't. Do you remember if you ate something different that day?

Could be due to hormones, or as your OH suggested, could be because you were backed up recently. I think as long as there is no painful cramping involved, everything should be fine, just make sure you stay hydrated.

I bought little miss some clothes today :cloud9: I had way too much fun! It's hard to keep from going over board.

Lucy, the easiest way for me to keep hydrated is to carry a water bottle with me everywhere I go. I fill it once it's empty, and I always have it with me, so I'm constantly sipping or drinking water. I have to go at least once every 1hr to 1/2 hr, so I think it's working :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

that's very interesting lock. with my last pregnancy I developed 'pregnancy induced lactose intolerance'. so weird since I never had a problem with milk before. I would get really bad cramps and have diarrhea for two days if I drank any milk. oddly enough she was born with a milk protein allergy. I still can't have milk since I'm still nursing her, so I have no idea if I would be able to have some in this pregnancy or not. I'm reluctant to even try it after the stomach pain I had last time lol


----------



## 3athena3

Good luck embeth!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck today embeth can't wait to see ur update 
Well I've been sick two mornings in a row I though it had stopped plus I've woke up with such a sore throat . X


----------



## lesh07

Thanks guys. That's the bit that worries me though Lock is that I had terrible pains before and whilst going! But I have woke up fine with no pain, Just achy. Baby's heartbeat is good about 145. Xx


----------



## lesh07

blessedmomma said:


> that's very interesting lock. with my last pregnancy I developed 'pregnancy induced lactose intolerance'. so weird since I never had a problem with milk before. I would get really bad cramps and have diarrhea for two days if I drank any milk. oddly enough she was born with a milk protein allergy. I still can't have milk since I'm still nursing her, so I have no idea if I would be able to have some in this pregnancy or not. I'm reluctant to even try it after the stomach pain I had last time lol

Sorry you had to go through it to hun. But it's nice to know I'm not the only one who has suffered the bad cramps/pain with it. Xx


----------



## embeth

Well had my gender scan and she is 75% sure it's a girl!!!!! Baby was being v awkward legs crossed cord between them! I had to jump around and everything even had an internal for a closer look.. Nothing from above the legs and no obvious willy between them from
Potty shot also saw lines of a girl.. She thinks labia is swollen.. Having a rescan tomorrow.. Too scared to get excited! Def wasn't obvious like my boys have been tho.. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww wow! I'm so happy for u and ever so slightly jealous lol x


----------



## TTCBean

I feel petty but I'm freaking out over my weight gain. I'm 18 weeks and gained 12 lbs... I weigh in every Friday morning and it looks like I somehow put on 5 lbs in 1 week?? Double checked this morning and it's the same! Feeling crummy as I looked at weight with DS and didn't weigh this much until 28 weeks pregnant!! My husband thinks it's awesome I'm gaining weight (says it just means baby is growing), but why so much? I'm not eating junk food and work out a few times a week. Maybe just a wacky growth spurt and it'll even out...


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth that's SO exciting! And how great that you can have a re scan tomorrow to double check! Can't wait for some pics!!!


----------



## LockandKey

Lesh I hope you are feeling better today :( thinking of you!

Embeth, eeek it sounds like you will get your girl. Good luck tomorrow. Maybe a bit of caffeine before your scan will wake baby up and get them moving around

TTC if you are working out and eating healthy then it sounds like you are doing all you can. Some pregnancies just make you gain for no reason, it's just how your body reacts to the hormones. At least you are staying healthy. In my pregnancy with DS I gained a lot very fast but this time it's very slow going. Each pregnancy truly is different


----------



## Lucy3

TTC don't worry, I've put on 10lbs so far. And my bump looks smaller than with DS and this time I'm not craving sweets and the thought of junk food makes me gag! its just our bodies doing their thing for baby. I like your DH outlook, i have the same one. Means baby is growing nicely in there &#128522;


----------



## embeth

Thanks all.. This is the potty shot....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lucy3

There are definite white lines! Did you feel like baby looks like a girl? When's your re scan?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great news Embeth!


----------



## LockandKey

Embeth, it's a bit hard to see, but I think I see the legs, lines, and no hotdog! 

I just took this photo with my little ones, my gender reveal photo :)
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1359_zpsm2l0hlqk.jpg


----------



## embeth

It's tomorrow.. Looked different to my boys but so hard to tell! V cute profile pic..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## embeth

Lockandkey such cute little ones!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww love the gender reveal!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Awww Lock your littlies are adorable!! Your garden looks lovely and lush. Here in Southern California it's hard to get anything to look lovey and green without watering A LOT! 

Embeth I had a feeling you were having your girl. I'd be very surprised if she said boy tomorrow. But totally understand about not getting excited yet, I've had 3 scans and I'm still skeptical &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations embeth! That potty shot definitely looks girly to me, unless things are tucked in and away, which I doubt! 

Lock your yard is beautiful! Our is brown because there's strict water usage laws here and we'd rather have brown then get fined.


----------



## blessedmomma

cant wait to hear tomorrow embeth! 

ttc I wouldn't worry too much about weight as most everyone said. they are all different!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Embeth. Xx

Lock....I am feeling slightly better, A bit sore still and very hungry all day now my tummy has chucked everything out. Have managed to go normal today but tummy's still churning. Been keeping up the fluids though. Xx

And cute kids and gender reveal Lock. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you're feeling a bit better Lesh :hugs:


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats embeth! Hope baby cooperates tomorrow.

Hope you feel better soon Lesh and Donna.

Cute reveal Lock!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls for the weight reassurance! :)

Love the gender reveal!!

8 days until my scan! So excited... Hope the week flies!


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you ladies, I live in the Appalachian mountains near two large rivers, so it rains here a lot, always green, I love it :D

Lesh, glad you are starting to feel better it does kind of sound like you've caught a bug.

TTC, excited for you to find out. I still have my anatomy scan that day, I just already know what I'm having thanks to that private scan, but I look forward to hearing she is still a she, and that she's healthy of course!

Also did a name reveal, I've had a busy day today 
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/Name_zpsrg1g2w5n.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

Very cute lock!!!

Can't wait to hear more genders :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on your girl Embeth! :pink:

Lock your gender reveal is adorable!

Sharing a picture of our little man from our ultrasound a couple of weeks ago, hanging out with his legs in the air. :)
 



Attached Files:







4D2.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bevziibubble

Love the gender announcement Lock!


Cute scan pic Fit_Mama2be, congratulations on team blue!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur ok well good luck at ur scan today embeth can't wait to hear girl for sure &#10084;&#65039;&#127868; 
My 20 week scan is two weeks tomorrow seems ages away lol. It feels like it's dragged from my 12 week scan so glad I seen him not so long back . 

I woke up this morning to find my 3 year old had covered my 1 year olds hair in his aveenos cream lol monster so now u should see chads hair lol . It's 7.20am here there watching CBeebies and had there warm drink x

I'm due the day before my brothers birthday and 8 days before my bday x


----------



## LillyFleur

My scan is 16 days away :coffee: can't wait! Bit worried I've not felt any movement yet...


----------



## embeth

Rescan done and baby is all GIRL!!! Can't believe it so so happy and just spent a fortune on pink!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Embeth! :happydance:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's so awesome embeth!


----------



## LockandKey

Yup those are definitely girly parts! Congratulations embeth so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Lucy3

Definitely a girl!! Yippee!! What a lucky girl having 3 big brothers! So happy for you Embeth :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations Hun x


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations embeth.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Thanku all.. I hope all
Of u waiting get the outcome you hope
For xxx
Here's a pic of our announcement today..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 68.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely announcement!


----------



## 3athena3

Yay embeth! Great announcement!

Lovely scan pic Fit!

Can't wait for my scan. 8 days! Even though we know gender really want to know if baby is doing well.


----------



## donnarobinson

I can't wait for my scan either obv no the gender but can't wait to see him again. X 2 weeks tomoz mine is x


----------



## LillyFleur

embeth said:


> Thanku all.. I hope all
> Of u waiting get the outcome you hope
> For xxx
> Here's a pic of our announcement today..

Ahhh how cute! Bet your family/friends are going to be over the moon! :pink: at last!


----------



## Lucy3

Your boys are so handsome! Lovely announcement. 

My scan is also 2 weeks away tomorrow. Feels like it's dragging now. Bring on 21 weeks!! 

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Embeth!!


----------



## blessedmomma

awww congrats embeth. love the reveal too :)

can't wait to see some more scan pics


----------



## embeth

Thanks everyone.. I'm exhausted now been in such a high enjoying just some quiet relaxing this evening. 
Thanks Lucy.. I love love love my boys they have been very happy today older two are excited to be back having a sister ;)

Good luck to all of u waiting for 20 week scans! Can't believe how quickly time is going... Mines 3 weeks on thurs.. I'm counting down but I'm a teacher and it's also the day I go back to work!! 

Hope everyone's feeling ok xxx


----------



## julesjules100

Congrats Embeth!

TTCbean, nice to see you on this thread from our old May one! My weight has also shot up and I'm now 14lbs up. Galling. You were the same with your DS though no? How quickly did the weight drop off after? x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Your boys are gorgeous embeth! I guess I should say handsome! 

I sneezed today and a little pee came out. I swore this was one of those things that would NEVER happen to me.


----------



## LillyFleur

:rofl: oh dear

Trying to think what's the most embarrassing thing (so far) to happen to me this pregnancy..Might be my 12 week scan where she made me pull my pants down really low so my bum was hanging out and then because baby was in such a awkward position she was making me turn of my side so kept flashing her my bare bum :dohh: oh well, her fault!!


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you ladies! 

Embeth, your boys are so handsome! 

My chief complaint now is being tired but still unable to sleep at night. Would like to get off caffeine but it's the only thing keeping me alive atm. I've been indulging more in some personal hobbies to keep my mind off it and pass the time.

Mushy, the same thing happens to me. I keep trying to remember to do kegels, but I always forget.


----------



## embeth

Thanku &#128521;

The pee things always happens to me when u sneeze!! Even more embarrassingly when I was really badly sick a couple of weeks ago it was happening then as well!! 3 children and always been very lazy with my pelvic floor exercises!

Also hate how low u have to pull your clothes down for scans!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm so glad I have a long torso, as the bare bum thing hasn't happened to me before. 

The pee was totally unexpected, I didn't even have the urge to go! Thankfully it wasn't only a tiny bit and I was at home so I could change my panties. Pregnancy can be so glamorous.


----------



## TTCBean

julesjules100 said:


> Congrats Embeth!
> 
> TTCbean, nice to see you on this thread from our old May one! My weight has also shot up and I'm now 14lbs up. Galling. You were the same with your DS though no? How quickly did the weight drop off after? x

Wow hello there :) nice to see you! I'm due the 8th, so we're due closely! :happydance: With my DS I gained 25 lbs total and it melted off pretty quickly... was wearing prepregnancy stuff within weeks. Since I'm at 12 lbs now I'm a bit worried for the end... but I guess it's all normal and each pregnancy is different! How are you feeling?

I get my scan one week from tomorrow, yippie!


----------



## Chelle26

Hi ladies a very few busy days so just catching up 

Gender scan 2 weeks today so excited 

Hope everyone is feeling good


----------



## blessedmomma

Hi ladies!!! Hope everyone is well today. 

I am actually starting to sleep really good (thanks to my doctor giving me relax max) and the morning sickness is pretty much gone. I do feel very fatigued and am having headaches so I could be getting a touch of anemia, but maybe not. 

Mushy- I always call that a peeze (pee sneeze)


----------



## LillyFleur

Oh god I'm really going to have to start doing my keegals! Would like to avoid 'peezing' if at all possible :haha:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I hope it was just a one time thing and not something that will happen all the time!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I luckily haven't peed myself but I have the urge to pee ALL the time! My bladder is so tiny!


----------



## embeth

Anyone have random days where they are starving?! I can't stop eating today.. Normally in this pregnancy I don't each much until I feel well around dinner time.. Only put on 3/4 pounds so far if this carries on that will be going up pretty quickly!!


----------



## blessedmomma

embeth I definitely have days where I'm starving all day. I haven't gained a pound due to the hg, but it's about cleared up so I'm sure I will make up for that now!


----------



## Lucy3

I'm just starting to get a big appetite! Still nowhere near what is was like with my son though! I used to literally dream about chasing cupcakes! Haha!


----------



## LockandKey

I still don't have much of an appetite either :/ and the only thing I do want is chocolate


----------



## TTCBean

Do I need to have a full bladder for the gender scan? I didn't get any info. from my OB and completely forget with DS.


----------



## blessedmomma

I never do for one this far along. but your dr may have other advice


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

With my last I was told it was needed, and was even instructed by the technician to go use the restroom as she could tell my bladder was full. It was a bit awkward haha.


----------



## LockandKey

I was also told you don't need a full bladder


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

When i was newly pregnant, i was hungry all the time! But after a few weeks that let up and I've had a pretty normal appetite so far and have gained 4-5 lbs.

I was instructed to come to my next scan with a full bladder. Not looking forward to that :-/


----------



## Armywife726

Hello all and congrats!!!

I am due January 14th, hoping for a girl. I am almost 18 weeks and have my first prenatal appointment on September 2nd. I went to the ER at 12 weeks for spotting and had an ultrasound, but just got set up with an OB this morning. Yes, I know it's a bit late for getting into a doctor, but the doc's office wasn't too concerned this morning and tried to schedule me for 5 weeks out. I requested the earliest possible, but 3 1/2 weeks was the best they could do. I'm 32, a military wife, and have two older sons that are almost 15 and 16 years old... yup, baby #3 was a complete surprise. I have been with my husband/best friend so long that I can't remember ever being without him, lol. I live in a small town in Michigan and went to college for 5 years for the medical field. After all that college time and student loans, I was working at an endocrinologists office and later at an ER. The hours were so demanding, 17 hour shifts and getting called in last minute constantly (thank you to the medical field being constantly understaffed) that I had to make a career change with the demands of family life. Life became very hectic/demanding when my husband was injured overseas. With his neck surgery and a few years of physical therapy, the slower pace was necessary. So to have a more flexible schedule I am now a real estate agent. Not a very busy job for my small town surrounding area, but I am enjoying the slower pace for a bit. 

Definitely excited for this new adventure of a baby! I loved it when my boys were young, but I was also a very young wife and mother, so I think the experience will be quite a bit different this time around. Not better or worse, just completely different. Just purchased my first baby item last night and have yet to start turning my craft room into a nursery, so I have a long to-do list in a short period of time. 

Great to meet you all and looking forward to hearing your stories and to relate to others going through similar experiences :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I keep waking up with such a sore neck and back think I need a new mattress lol 

I stil don't have much appetite I don't feel sick as much any more just stil of loads of foods I feel huge tho I was all bump in my last two pregnancys I don't feel like I am this time but have been told I am 
I'm terrified of getting even fatter x 
Can't believe I'm 19 weeks on Thursday 13 days till my scan x

Welcome army wife x


----------



## embeth

Morning all..

I braved the scales this morning and have put on another couple of pounds!hoping my appetite isn't like yesterday's...! It's odd as other than the last day or so I have noticed this time round I have eaten a lot less than with my boys.. I literally could not stop eating with my last bub.. Went from around 8st 9 to 9&1/2 stone at 12 weeks!!!crazy! 

I was told full bladder with my gender scans but with the first she couldn't get baby to move into the right position and told me to empty my bladder.. Don't really think it's necessary this far along and is so uncomfortable!

Hope everyone's ok.. 3 weeks left until 20 wk scan for me can't wait to get to that half way point!!!


----------



## DannaD

I have been told the fill bladder is to check placenta and cervix, after it's not necessary, that's why some places let you empty your bladder after a short while :)

Welcome Army Wife! Will you get a scan on your next appointment?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welding army wife! 

At my last appointment I had lost 3lbs, but I've got plenty to spare! I'm not sure where I'm at now and won't know until later this month. Hopefully it's down more!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Heather my scan is the same day as yours! Of course I already know we're having a boy but just praying that he's totally healthy. Despite my anterior placenta I've started feeling him kick, so that's made me very happy.

I think I have put on about 5 lbs. so far?

I was told to stay plenty hydrated before my scan but that I can empty my bladder as often as I need to - phew.

Edited to add that while I was typing that message Thomas kicked me 4 times!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Welcome and congrats Armywife!!


----------



## Lucy3

Welcome army wife!

I've got out my Doppler this morning as I'm starting to get concerned about the lack of movements I'm feeling. When I occasionally do feel them they are so light I question if it's the baby! I found a nice heart beat quickly so that was a relief. Just under 2 weeks till my scan, so keen to see the baby and hear all is ok. Think I'm just having one of those days- everything seems too hard!! 

How's everyone feeling in terms of energy levels? I'm still waiting for that energy I remember having last time.... Hurry up!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I think I'm so used to being tired it doesn't phase me anymore!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've only found his heartbeat twice with my Doppler I have no idea why j can't find it I found it all the time with my last son I feel him move but not loads .. I just hope he's ok in there x


----------



## LockandKey

Welcome Armywife!

has anyone else notices that Frustrated hasn't been on in some time? I hope everything's ok.

Yuck I have so much to do! Go grocery shopping, vacuum, scrub 3 toilets, mop floors, dust, fold laundry, and right now I want to do NONE! I wish I had enough money for a maid


----------



## LillyFleur

I think Frustrated was off on a honeymoon. Could be wrong :wacko: 

I've had no change in my energy levels at all! Maybe because I have a office job so I'm just sat down all day, but feel same as I did pre pregnancy.

Edit: At risk of sounding a stalker i just checked her profile and it says she logged on yesterday so she's probably just reading and not posting.


----------



## Lucy3

Heather.1987 said:


> Energy? Hasnt returned since I got pregnant with landon! Im still taking naps when landon naps in the afternoon!

Me too! As soon as he's down I am too! He's just woke up...too soon! I'm hoping he goes back to sleep but it's not looking likely. I think I was imagining being all bouncy and full of life in the second Tri &#128518; wish you ladies had more energy but I must say it makes me feel better knowing we're all the same. Anyone already panicking about newborn sleep deprivation already?


----------



## DannaD

My energy level is on the low side of normal I think. But OH has been doing all the cleaning and cooking since week 5-6 so I'm spoiled :'P

In the last couple days I've been feeling little popping movements but I wasn't sure, today I felt it a lot! It makes me so happy, especially since I don't own a doppler so have had nothing to reassure myself :') I'm so in love, I almost don't think about it being a girl or a boy anymore, it's my perfect baby!

Also I decided to take next week off, so it will help get to my scan date much faster! Vacations always go by so fast hehe.

I've bought a body/maternity pillow this weekend and I still very well with it; it's like being able to snuggle with OH without feeling too hot after 5 minutes haha. Only problem is detangling myself from it in the middle of the night when I go pee.


----------



## PitaKat

Welcome Armywife! Are your boys excited about being big brothers? :-D

My energy levels are on the low side of normal too. I do get tired early in the evening and go to bed early. The past couple nights i haven't been sleeping well, i may have to get myself a body pillow.


----------



## blessedmomma

I've been feeling really fatigued and I'm having headaches. I have had anemia in pregnancy before and it's exactly how I felt, so I'm starting on blood builders as soon as I can get them. I'm sure within a week I will have tons of energy.

I've felt my sweet guy move a few more times lately than usual. so very much in love with this little man :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

forgot to say welcome and congrats armywife!


----------



## 3athena3

Welcome ArmyWife! 

As of my last appt I had only gained 4lbs. Freaked me out a bit as gained it all in about 3 wks. Was so sick first tri I didn't gain any and lost a bit.

Tired most of the time but have had insomnia the last month or so. Kiddos have been sleeping in so it hasn't been terrible. That might change though since school starts next week so no more sleeping in for us :wacko:


----------



## TTCBean

I am a tad worried, midwife didn't seemed bothered... But at prenatal today she spent a good ten minutes trying to find heartbeat and couldn't! She said she heard echoes and placenta sounds so it's ok... She said I might have a tilted uterus, but never heard any other ob or midwife mention that... Didn't have any troubles finding heartbeat with DS. Thanks god my scan is Monday morning! I can feel some movement from LO so probably fine.


----------



## LillyFleur

If you can feel movement then it should be fine, little monkey was just hiding from the midwife.

I think my bump is trying to pop! Was having cramps earlier on the right side all the way up the curve of my bump - not sharp, just dull and stretchy.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

I just found his heartbeat straight away I put the Doppler on and there he was nice and strong just below my belly button! So exciting can't wait for my scan and proper kicks! 
I fell asleep earlier and I've been so tired I keep having bad dreams and not being able to get back to sleep tho x


----------



## LockandKey

Heather, I'm the same way, the only thing that has saved me in those early days is having baby right beside me for the first few months, all I do is whip out some boob, roll onto my side, and baby eats while I go back to sleep :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy3

Heather, me too. The sleep deprivation is the hardest part of being a mummy. I'm not someone who can just slap on a bit of concealer and off I go! I look awful when I'm tired (red eyes, my skin is so disgusting..) but I'm also not a very nice person! How to get through it with a toddler to look after as well worries me. I've booked him into an occasional care program 9-12 which he can go to up to 5 days a week! So I figure I'll be there right at 9 to drop him off and quickly get home and hopefully sleep with the baby. Lock - I ended up doing the same thing having baby next to me and whipping out a boob in the night when needed. We have a queen size futon bed in the nursery so that worked out perfectly as its a hard mattress and it meant I had it to myself and DH got some sleep in our room. It wasn't exactly romantic but we were in survival mode! Think I'll do the same this time unless I get one of those mystical good sleeping babies!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

This is my first baby so I have no experience but I was apparently one of those mythical good sleeping babies so I figure karma owes me the same for being so easy on my parents! ;-)


----------



## donnarobinson

My last son is a good sleeper always has been he woke in the night don't get me wrong but only twice from newborn and had his milk and went straight back to sleep he's never had to be cuddled to sleep and self settled from early he has been sleeping thru since about 9 months I think . 
my first son was an ok sleeper at first but got horrific he slept with me for a while and had a dummy , 
Chad has never had a dummy he wouldn't take one and think that's why he slept so well x


----------



## embeth

Morning all!

I am too dreading the sleep or lack of it! Uv never had a good sleeper.. My last little boy had colic for the first few months!!! Nightmare!! Was up for hours on end with him screaming, praying we don't get that again. I am another one that just gets the boob out and lays on my side while baby sleeps ;)


----------



## julesjules100

Embeth, I agree with you on the full bladder point, really don't think it's needed at this stage of pregnancy. The NHS scans insist on it but the private ones don't. Odd. I've been to both with a completely empty bladder and it was fine. 

Heather, I'm so jealous of your weight gain!! I just saw my obgyn yesterday and he told me off for having put on so much weight over the last month :blush: I HAVE been incredibly bad so I only have myself to blame. It was a good kick up the arse as I'm resolute to eating healthily now. I have no MS to blame so there's really no excuse for me!


----------



## julesjules100

And welcome Armywife! I have only just joined too :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome Armywife! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad had colic reflux and a cows milk allergy and a toungue tie was so hard lol! X he's grown out the allergy within foods and can eat anything but still can't drink cows milk on its own. He had his toungue tie cut when he was a few weeks old was horrible poor boy. x


----------



## TTCBean

I'm really dreading newborn sleep!


----------



## Frustrated1

LillyFleur said:


> I think Frustrated was off on a honeymoon. Could be wrong :wacko:
> 
> I've had no change in my energy levels at all! Maybe because I have a office job so I'm just sat down all day, but feel same as I did pre pregnancy.
> 
> Edit: At risk of sounding a stalker i just checked her profile and it says she logged on yesterday so she's probably just reading and not posting.

Haha, yes am on honeymoon! Don't really have much of a chance to log on and can only read a few pages at a time so am way behind! Will update the front page as and when I can and will be back home in just under 6 weeks time! Congrats to the newbies and to anyone who has found out gender recently. Your comments re weight gain really made me chuckle... I have put on a whopping 25lbs thus far (19 weeks)! 16lbs seems nothing in comparison :blush:


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome Army wife. 

Happy honeymoon frustrated.


----------



## Lucy3

Hope you're having a fab time frustrated! 

Let's all keep in contact after out babies are here and get each other through the sleep deprivation stage. I remember 4 months being the hardest. He went through a sleep regression plus I think it was the acclimation of 4 months of not enough sleep. It was tough! 

On a happy note, I woke up to my lil one hicupping! So cute! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have a great honeymoon, Frustrated! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Heather.1987 said:


> I still keep in touch with my december group with landon! But we do it through facebook.

Same with my October group. We waited until most had their babies to set up a group. I prefer it much better that way as I really felt like I knew everyone better at that point.


----------



## donnarobinson

I keep in touch with girls from both my pregnancy. Mainly my first pregnancy I was due Feb 2012 and some of those girls are like my best friends now x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that's lovely you've kept in touch :)


----------



## Chelle26

I still keep in touch with a girl from here we were both on the same ttc thread we only text occasionally but still nice


----------



## blessedmomma

my morning sickness has been back the last 2 days. I really thought it would be gone for good by now. this pregnancy is really reminding me of my pregnancy with my son Jaxon. the size and shape of my bump along with being sick for so long. I was sick the entire pregnancy off and on with him and even during labor and a few days after. really hoping it doesn't go that way this time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry your sickness has returned :( I hope it doesn't last too long :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Sorry your sickness has returned blessedmomma.. I have gone back to the constant saliva in my mouth today.. Horrible x 

I really want to start feeling baby, 17 weeks tomorrow so hardly anything :/ I hear her on the Doppler but just makes it more real when they start kicking about x


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! hoping it doesn't stick around

embeth- my last 3 babies I felt really early on. think I got spoiled. I have only felt this little guy a few times. but woke up today and have already felt him twice! placenta is not up front or anything, so I guess they are all just different. so happy to finally feel him more, and I'm 18 weeks! hope that sticks around.

oh, and is anyone still nursing the last baby?? It's becoming very painful if she nurses longer than about 10-15 minutes. may have to work on weaning.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm still nursing, but it's only painful if he bites. It's not that often that he does, but it hurts sooo bad! 

I've thought about weaning but he's still a bit young and I would have no idea how to even.


----------



## donnarobinson

I felt a little kick from the outside tonight was lovely 
I'm stil scared about having three children scared of how I'll cope I wonder how different it is from having two . What will life be like with three boys lol x


----------



## Lucy3

I know what you mean, Donna. How was it when you went from one to two kids? I've heard people say it's not too and going from two to three, maybe it's just a little more chaotic! Will your oldest be in nursery/pre school program?


----------



## embeth

Life's great with three boys Donna ;) there is a bit more of an age gap with mine, they were 5&7 when I had Jacob but I would say the main difficulty is their age gap.. Good in term time older two at school but hard now in holidays going places that suit a 7&8 year old and a nearly 2 year old. All in all tho it has been fine and fun juggling three xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've heard going from one to two is harder than two to three, but I don't know for sure yet!


----------



## LockandKey

personally I found going from 0-1 the hardest since life changed so much and it was a difficult adjustment for me. Going from 1-2 was a breeze, but I also had a 2 year old who was a bit more independent and interested in helping me out with the new baby. It might be a bit more challenging if you are going to have 2 under 2, but I will say this, babywearing is a godsend in situations like these.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

Mushy- I just looked and your lo is quite a bit younger than my nursling. She is 17 months old and only nurses twice a day. I couldn't imagine weaning at 9 months old. She isn't biting, but I can't tell if my milk is drying up and that's why it's so painful or if it's maybe just hormonal. 

I can't say I had a hard time with any number of mine. It always just kind of rolled into the next baby. We have 7, and my number 4, 5, and 6 were 3 under 3 so that was probably the hardest. But even in that time I wouldn't say it was unmanageable or anything.


----------



## Frustrated1

Can any of the American or Canada moms explain what is the difference between Pampers Swaddle and Pampers Cruiser diapers?? We only have day time and night time pampers in the UK. Joshua usually takes a size 5, but the 5 cruiser seems a bad fit. We had poo all up his back when out today, which we haven't had in a long time. In the UK there are also half sizes (4+, 5+ ect) which you don't seem to have in North America.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

blessedmomma said:


> Mushy- I just looked and your lo is quite a bit younger than my nursling. She is 17 months old and only nurses twice a day. I couldn't imagine weaning at 9 months old. She isn't biting, but I can't tell if my milk is drying up and that's why it's so painful or if it's maybe just hormonal.
> 
> I can't say I had a hard time with any number of mine. It always just kind of rolled into the next baby. We have 7, and my number 4, 5, and 6 were 3 under 3 so that was probably the hardest. But even in that time I wouldn't say it was unmanageable or anything.

I personally don't want to wean him, and he's far from wanting to wean himself but my milk is so low. He doesn't get much, but he still nurses all the time. He is very much a comfort nurser! If he continues to nurse through my pregnancy I'll be more than happy to tandem nurse, cause why the heck not?


----------



## Lucy3

Frustrated - pampers swaddle are much better than the cruisers. They fit better and hold a lot more in. My LO wears a size 5 in the swaddles and he's almost 18 months. Hope that helps!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

I sure hope 3 to 4 is not too bad.. Quite scared about having 4 children!particularly when May comes and we do a 9 hour flight with two children a toddler and a baby! 

Hope everyone has a good day.. Off to take the kids into London for the day with my mum and meet my sister for lunch xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I found 1-2 quite difficult but only in the sense that Chad had colic reflux milk allergy and a toungue tie so it was a difficult time but on the other hand he was and always has been a great sleeper . He self settled right from the get go and has never been one for needing cuddled to sleep. 
CJ has just turned two when Chad was born it's lovely watching them together now . They fight lol but have a great bond. 
CJ is so laid back and easy going Chad is a terror into everything lol. 

They will be almost 4 & 2 when baby is born and yeh CJ will be in nursery and will move up to school September next year and Chad will start nursery April nexy year so I'm hoping I manage ok I am scared tho x


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Just checking in. I am on holiday this week and forgot to say, so as I haven't been on much just wanted to check in and say all is good. :)

I found 0-1 hardest too as suffered really bad depression after. Then as soon as I adapted to never getting anytime to myself it was easy after him...

People always say to me "How do you cope with so many?" Answer "I never expect to get anytime to myself ALL day, That way then if I do get 5 min peace I appreciate it ALOT!" Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lesh, that has been for me the hardest part of becoming a mother. I get excited when I get to go to the grocery store alone! I'm getting more used to it everyday, but sometimes I still struggle. 

As for diapers I used pampers sensitive in the beginning. Thru had the regular ones at the hospital and his bum got a major rash. The rash never fully went away so I made the decision to switch to 7th generation touch of cotton and unless he eats too many oranges he rarely has a rash now. They are expensive, but worth not having to use gobs of but cream every diaper change and seeing his poor bright red bum.


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks Lucy, Heather and Mushy. I will try to look for swaddlers in Size 5 when we next go to the grocery store and see if they are any better. I fear I'm going to have to dump the two packets we have already bought. Should have brought more over with me from the UK, but I assumed we could get the exact same ones here. We also use baby dry at nighttime and when travelling. Just as well as he's currently been in bed nearly 14 hours! Am leaving him to sleep as he didn't get any naps yesterday and won't today either as we are off to a theme park


----------



## Lucy3

Heather - I've noticed you have your boy name sorted! I love Joshua! I'd have it too but our last name starts with J so sounds a bit funny. 

Embeth - have fun in London. It's my fav city :) funny, I had a dream last night that I went to London and told everyone how it's my fav place! Haha. I haven't been to the UK in 8 years! 

I'm the same Lesh and Mushy with having time to myself. I went to Target by myself last night. So fun! Mind you it means I spend too much as I have time to look at things!


----------



## 3athena3

Frustrated- We use swaddlers as long as we can but once lo's are very active they gap at the back. Once poo.starts escaping up the back we switch to night time huggies pull ups for day and night. They absorb like a diaper, the 2t size fits baby in size 5 or 6 diapers and the elastic at the back keeps everything in. Only huggies for pull ups though the pampers diapers are great but their pull ups are not (leaky).


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

Frustrated, could you please update my info on the first page as team pink please whenever you get the chance. :thumbup:

I've found it gets easier as they get older. They come with new challenges of course. Right now my routine is DS takes a nap around 1-3pm, and I also send DD upstairs to her room for what I call "quiet time," she can play with her toys, or take a nap, but I get 2 hrs to myself. Right now I'm doing everything on my own, I don't have family or friends that live nearby, so daily quiet time has helped me keep my sanity.

DD also goes back to school September, so that will help. Also, the beauty in having 2 is I don't constantly have a child up my rear like I did when I had 1. They play together a lot, which allows me to get done whatever I need to do. They are always right beside me, but not constantly bugging me because they easily occupy the other.

We are having name issues too Heather. I was set on Violet for a mn, but DH told me the other day he HATED it, so I had to change it.


----------



## Lucy3

Lock, that's what happened with my DH last time, he all of a sudden said he HATED the name we had so had to change it. I'm too scared to talk to him about names with this one yet as in worried I'll get the same reaction with the one I really want. I go over it in my mind at night as to how I'll bring it up and the positives to the name I'm liking. Can't believe how opinionated he is with names but I guess I'm the same so that's fair. 

Heather, when is your scan?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

My scan seems ages away, it's not until September 1st!


----------



## blessedmomma

mushy- i agree completely! If i wasn't in pain with every nurse session I would keep going. of course she is getting so old now, she isn't nursing a lot. twice a day and not at all at night anymore. and today she chose a bottle of kool aid to fall asleep to instead of her boob boob. I think she is starting to wean herself the rest of the way. it's kind of sad, but I knew it was coming. and the pain is enough for me to be ok with it. plus, the thought of tandem nursing with a newborn is not appealing to me. since they nurse so frequently.

can't wait to hear some more genders!!!

frustrated- we use luvs always. not as expensive as pampers and huggies, but work very well. we use the pampers that the hospital provides at birth, but then switch to luvs after. we tried huggies once, but one of my kids broke out so bad his butt was bleeding :( never went back to that. I'm sure that's not that common, and he must have had an allergic reaction or something. we used to use cloth also, but after using them on 4 kids I realized I was over it and got rid of them. they held better than any disposable imo.


----------



## donnarobinson

we're set on cruz for little man 
I like it but it doesn't 100 percent feel the name I want like it did with the other two I think it goes nice with CJ & Chad tho. I'm feeling more movements it's normally once my kids are in bed and I'm relaxing lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm definitely feeling more as well donna! It's so nice too, finally! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy3

Not too far away heather! Good on your for waiting so long to find out boy or girl. Good thing is it will be super obvious either way! Mine is August 24, finally feels like it's approaching.

I'm feeling more movement today too! Such a relief. And I feel like my belly has popped a bit more. Can't believe I'm almost half way!!


----------



## Frustrated1

LockandKey said:


> Frustrated, could you please update my info on the first page as team pink please whenever you get the chance. :thumbup:

All done :)

Have I missed anyone else?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I've been feeling kicks too - really happy because I have an anterior placenta and thought I might have to wait a while. :happydance:

I also have a bigger bump than I expected which makes me happy too.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

17 week bump pic. Definitely feeling pregnant today!


----------



## LockandKey

Adorable bump Pita

Thank you Frustrated, hope you are enjoying your honeymoon.

my bump becomes sore quite often. I'm certain it's because my almost 2 year old is always jumping or climbing on me while I'm on the couch struggling to get through another no caffeine day. I'm sure everything's fine because I've had no cramping or bleeding result from it, but it's still worrying :(

Besides a few clothes, I've still not bought anything for baby yet. Normally I'd be all over that, but not this time. I guess with this being my 3rd pregnancy I feel much more relaxed this time, that or I just don't have the time to think about much other than taking care of my 2 other LO's.


----------



## embeth

Hi all, 

Great bump pita! 

Heather we have Joshua as a middle name for our son I think it's a lovely name ;)

So exciting everyone thinking about names and having their half way scans can't wait for mine.. Feel v anxious about it tho, really hope baby looks
All healthy and that little boys bits don't suddenly appear! Bought so jug pink already..

A definite possibility for us is Isabelle or jessica I think, not sure yet tho. 

Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Still not feeling any movement :( so jealous of you all who are! Don't have a bump either.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Cute bump Pita!

Can't wait for my scan Monday! Hoping baby is healthy and cooperates.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I know what you mean embeth, I've bought so many boy outfits...the other night I dreamt we were at the 20 week scan and they told us Thomas was a girl!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

This is my bump last weekend at 18 weeks 5 days.

I can't tell if it's "normal" for this stage or not...but I read that if baby is anterior the bump will be bigger.
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150809_172501.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Lucy3

Lovely bump Fitmama! Looks about right for almost 20 weeks. I'm curious, does baby being anterior mean the placenta is posterior?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great bump Fit_mama2b!


----------



## DannaD

Cute bumps ladies!

I have been feeling baby move everyday for the past 5 days, I'm so happy! I thought it would take longer since it's my first :')


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for movements! :D


----------



## 3athena3

Great bump fit!

I've been feeling baby quite a bit lately. Sometimes I swear I feel him a couple if inches above my belly button. Read uterus shouldn't be above belly button at 18wks. Anyone else feeling baby higher up?


----------



## DannaD

Mine still feel very low most of the time :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur ok I felt baby loads yday on and off all day... 
I've felt him this morning to its lovely 
My back is aching today and I feel tired 
Can't believe we're almost half way x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have to go to hospital later as I've been having bleeding. Baby is still moving and I'm not having pain, so worried though!


----------



## SakuraRayne

Hope all is good bev xx so jealous most of you starting to feel bub lol I'm still waiting there's movements I think that are him but can't be sure... When did you ladies feel your first?


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope all is ok Bev. What time are you going? 

My next scan is not until 10th Sept seems ages away.


----------



## Bevziibubble

sportysgirl said:


> Hope all is ok Bev. What time are you going?
> 
> My next scan is not until 10th Sept seems ages away.

Got to wait until my husband gets back from London as I don't have transport or a babysitter. We will probably be at the hospital around 2pm and then goodness knows how long A&E will take! It took 5 hours just to get my LO some antibiotics there last time!


----------



## embeth

Hope alls ok bev... Sure it will be xx

I'm very jealous all of u feeling movements.. Feeling a few subtle things but nothing I could say was really something, hopefully it will happen soon, scan 2 weeks Thursday xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## lesh07

Hope all is okay Bev. I am sure it will be. I panicked when I bled at 10 weeks (Bleeding lasted a week) but bubs is fine and they reassured me that sometimes bleeding is normal. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks everyone. It seems to have almost stopped now, but I always jinx myself when I say that! My DH should be home very soon so we will go to the hospital then.


----------



## LillyFleur

Hope all is ok Bev :hugs:


----------



## 3athena3

Hope everything turns out fine Bev. Fx'd they get you seen to quickly so you don't have to worry much longer. I know how nerve wracking it can be. I had bleeding almost every day the first 3months. They never found out why but so far so good. :hugs:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

How all is okay bev! 

I've felt movements all day yesterday, well more in the evening. With my first I didn't feel until after 20 weeks for sure, but I also had an anterior placenta.


----------



## DannaD

Hope all is well Bev, I'm sure it will be, but how scary! :(
This is my first abd I felt it at 16+5 for the first time, now I feel it more and more, even from the outside with my hand on my belly.


----------



## Lucy3

That's scary Bev, please let us know how it goes at the hospital xx 

The last few days I've just started to feel more consistent movements! Although they're quite different to my son, he was more kicks and this one is more like wriggles. Looking forward to some big kicks! Scan is Monday week! Hurry up!!


----------



## Lucy3

Oh! I just noticed I'm half way! Yippee!! Now I can start counting down to v day! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks everyone. Still waiting. They sent me to labour and delivery to get checked over but we've been sat in a room for ages, starting to think they have forgotten we're here!


----------



## Frustrated1

Really hope everything is OK Bev. I know just how terrifying it can be to bleed. I had a little bit with my son, but absolutely masses of brght red blood with this one early on. Fingers' crossed all is well. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## PitaKat

Hope all is well, Bev. 

I didn't really feel my first until I was into the 20th week. I'm feeling this one every day now. And pretty sure I felt some hiccups last night :cloud9: My husband keeps trying to feel it too, but so far baby keeps stopping it's movements every time he puts his hand on my belly. But I don't think the kicks are quite hard enough to be felt from the outside yet anyway. 18 weeks today, getting ever-closer to the halfway point! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Finally been seen! Baby moving and heartbeat is fine. They did a speculum up there and said cervix is slightly inflamed and they've taken a swab to check for any infection. I'm quite sore off it and there was blood on the speculum so I expect I'll be bleeding for a bit again!


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad all is ok hun x take it easy x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Bev so glad everything is okay!!! Hope your cervix settles down soon and the bleeding stops. 

*Lucy* the article I read didn't mention the position of the placenta at all, it only talked about the baby being anterior or posterior. I know my placenta is anterior because they told me at 12 weeks but I feel like Thomas is anterior as well! Sometimes it sounds like he's actually knocking on the doppler and my midwife says it's because he's so close...sure sounds anterior to me. :shrug: Plus sometimes I can feel a hard lump through my stomach where he is 

Anterior baby supposedly = bigger bump.


----------



## 3athena3

Glad everything was ok Bev! Hope the bleeding stops asap.


----------



## Lucy3

Good news Bev! :) 

That's cool, Fitmama. I've never heard of it! So basically it means the baby is either at the front of the uterus or the back? I'm guessing this one is posterior (that's back isn't it?) and my son was anterior. My bunp is flatter and with my son it was sticking it a lot more and the movements are softer this time.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's good news bev! Glad all is okay with baby!


----------



## Frustrated1

Phew! Thank goodness everything looks ok Bev. You must feel so relieved.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Awww Heather &#128150; you can and should be honest here! Of course you're allowed to want a girl!! men don't get it, and say the most insensitive things sometimes. My DH started chanting 'come on willy!' During the scan I had at 17 weeks - not sure if he was trying to be funny? It wasn't. Anyway, don't worry about what your DH said. The waiting time before the scan is such an anxious time and you'll feel at ease when you know the gender. How many days away is it?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

You are definitely allowed to be 100% honest to us! If not I have no idea where I would vent or be able to day without judgment that I'm still not 100% okay with having a boy, but I know that there is no way I won't love him. I don't think anyone on here that has desire for a girl, but is having a boy will love their boy less than they would of he was a girl. As mothers, it's our natural instinct to love our babies, and I doubt any of you would be on here if you didn't already love your baby since the moment you knew they were in there. 

But yeah, men are insensitive, and don't understand these kinds of feelings.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

It does suck, I am more bugged by the fact that I have a preference, and it matters than actually having another boy. And it's not like I'm not having any more, I plan to have 2 more after this, if not more! 

I haven't even told most people I'm having another boy as I don't want any one being upset or saying, "oh, maybe next time!" Or any of those types of comments because I think it'll make me feel worse.


----------



## donnarobinson

aww Hun bless you ur defo allowed to vent on here 
Here is me gna be a momma of 3 boys and I feel guilty to say I cried my eyes out when they said he was a boy and I mean I sobbed and sobbed 
It's not that I don't want another boy or I won't love him just that I wanted a girl so badly .. 
I'm stil sad and when I hear others having girls makes me slightly sad & even pang of jealously I really think we're done and dusted now & I've had all the comments aww that's a shame another boy that's not good is it
That gets on my nerves even more than anything
I'm happy he's a boy now and I think now we've got a name etc it's more real the bond my boys have is amazing and I can't wait to give them another brother doesn't mean somewhere deep down I stil wish I was having a girl 
He's healthy as far as I no tho and I no I'm a great mom to boys and I'll be the only princess in this house I'm sure they will look after me great as they grow up and love each other so much x

Fingers crossed you get a girl Hun Ino how much it means x


----------



## donnarobinson

I spoke to someone yday and they asked if I were pregnant and what I was having I said another boy she was like oh no really . Then said I thought u wasn't having anymore j said we wasn't it was a surprise she said aww a girl would of made it worth it wouldn't it . 
Gets on my nerves like my boy isn't worth it I no they mean well and don't mean to hurt my feelings but surely they should think before they speak if I new a woman with all the same sex I'd assume she might be a little sad and not say anything out of line x


----------



## LillyFleur

Awww Heather :hugs: people can be so awful when it comes to voicing their opinion on gender, My MIL has only Grandsons so I'm really suprised she's not said 'let's hope this one is a girl' - I don't get on with my SIL I hate her and we don't see them at all, nothing would give me more pleasure than having a girl as I know how much she desperately wanted one, but if I voice the fact I want a girl I will just get a pity party when it pops out :blue: 

I don't mention (apart from on here) that I'd like a girl, and if I ever have I always make sure I say I think it's a boy anyway.

How easier would it be if WE could choose the gender...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Big hugs Heather :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

:hugs: to all the ladies dealing with gender disappointment or still waiting.


----------



## Lucy3

Donna, I can't believe someone said that 'it would have been worth it' if your surprise baby was a girl!! People just don't think! 

Have you got a bump pic, Heather? Post one if you do! 

Speaking of having more babies or not what's everyone's thoughts on that? I thought we'd have 4 (maybe 5?!) but now I'm having another c section I think it's recommended that 3 sections are the max. I'm thinking I'll wait and see what they say when they open me up this time and how my uterus is holding up. I've read some people can have as many as they want (within reason of course!) and others are told
it's best to stop at 2 or 3. I know I'll want 3, it's just weather that's it or I can safely have a 4th.


----------



## donnarobinson

I was done after two had no desire to have anymore even tho I had two boys j didn't want a girl I wasn't bothered Chad was a boy I was glad he was going to be a brother for CJ . 
Then we had this surprise after I found out It was a boy I was like we will have another but now imback to being done again obv I'm just Ment to be a mama of boys and to be honest I just want to watch the boys growing up now I'm done having babies I've been pregnant every year since 2011 my body has had enough lol ino u can never say never but I'm pretty certain we are defo done at the 3 x

Ino Lucy it's not on at all x


----------



## LockandKey

Donna, that's so awful that someone said that about your precious boy! As if he's worth less just because of his gender! Awful!

Heather- I'm sorry you are going through a hard time :hugs: feel free to rant all you like.

Donna, I am on the same page as you. I was happy with 2, I didn't expect to have any more, which is why I got rid of a lot of DD's clothes after I found out DS was a boy. I thought I was done, but then DH and I decided last Christmas we could handle one more, it was spur of the moment kind of thing, and we just went with it. We are definitely done after 3 though. We will have officially run out of rooms once #3 is born, and DH will be taking permanent measures to make sure we can't have any more. 

My MIL is really pushing us to have 4 or more. After DS was born, the first thing she asked was "so when can we expect #3?" She was actually arguing with me on FB about having 4! But nope, we are officially done.


----------



## 3athena3

DH and I always wanted 4 but will.probably have to stop at 3 with this little man. I will be having my 4th c-section which was ok'd by my OB. My scar tissue was ok for one more but probably not more. We'll know for sure at this section. First tri was complicated this time so I think it's probably right to stop now for the sake of my body and the children we have. Don't want unnecessary risk of problems. BUT since I always pictured 4kids I'm very sad about it and a little in denial. I know we are blessed and lucky to have the children we have just worried our family won't feel complete.


----------



## TTCBean

Can't wait for tomorrow at 11! My scan can't come quick enough!

Today an older gentleman came up to me and asked if I was having twins, but said he was just joking! Hmmm. Doesn't help I've been having nonstop twin dreams :) but I know there's only 1!


----------



## embeth

It's 100% natural to have a preference I think, doesn't take anything away from how much you ll love the child you get. I was really disappointed with finding out number 3 was a boy but I just love him
So much once they're here it just doesn't Matter anymore. With this one I really really wanted a girl as it's our last but when we made the choice to have a 4th I knew that despite the disappointment of hearing boy I would have loved him just as much as I do the first 3. 
Hope everyone who has felt disappointment at gender is ok, Donna I had the exact comments u have had when I was pregnant with number 3 people can be so insensitive and stupid!
Heather and anyone else waiting I really hope u get what you wish for fingers x! Don't feel bad for having a preference it fine and normal xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls &#10084;&#65039; I appreciate it . Ino they can be so rude I'm ok tho I defo love him so much Alredi x


----------



## PitaKat

There's nothing wrong with having a preference! I think most people have a preference. I'm sorry people's comments are getting you girls down. Sometimes people need to keep their opinions to themselves, especially opinions you didn't ask for!

I'm so happy that I'll have two kiddos. Having grown up in a big family, I was sad that my boy was an only child. I knew when I got divorced that I may never have any more babies. I'm very thankful to have found the man who is now my husband :cloud9: This baby comes after a lot of hoping and praying. 

I don't know how many kids we'll have, my husband has expressed a preference for the number 4, and I'm like "let's just keep going till we feel we're done!" But I am open to having less and he's open to having more. Time will tell. I do hope that we can adopt in the future, I've always felt called to do so. I'd love to adopt a sibling group. But I'm a big believer in not up-ending the birth order, so it'll be awhile before we'll be able to do that.


----------



## DannaD

I understand you 100% Heather. A lot of the things you said worry me also, with the difference that OH also wants a girl, and is completly convinced it is a girl, so I'll feel like I failed him if it's a boy (although, biogically speaking, it's his own fault, haha). People are gonna pity me if it's a boy, since I was silly enough to voice my preference for a girl before even getting pregnant.. and the comments I'm going to get from both side of the familly who want a girl... *shudder*. Anyways, it will pass, people will say what they want to say and move on I guess :(

I'm getting very nervous for my scan, I feel sick thinking about it. I know I'll cry a bit, and told OH to give me a couple days to adjust, but we know I'll get over it and love that little boy. If it's a boy he is also taking me in a shopping spree + very very nice restaurant so that will hopefully help.

I just want to know and be over with the "is it/ is it not "and the anouncing it to people, but at the same time I'm dreading to hear the actual words at the scan, it's weird.

Before TTC, I probably said some hurtful things to expectant mothers/TTCing couples too. Like upon hearing that it's a boy/girl, "will you try again for a boy/girl", like they could chose haha... Or asking a married couple when they'd want kids, when I now know so many people are struggling to conceive and keeping it to themselves. It wasn't mean, just ignorant. I know I'm so much more careful now; you just don't get it until you experience it I guess.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

Heather, that's exactly how I was on the day of my private scan, I was dreading it, but also excited at the same time. I wanted to know, but then again I didn't! 

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow morning, and even though I know she's a girl, I've had moments of fear where they will tell me it's a boy, but not because I'd absolutely hate having another boy, but after being told to expect one gender, have picked out a name and bought clothes, and then to be told you were actually having the opposite gender is a bit heart breaking, as well as confusing. I'm a bit nervous for tomorrow's scan.


----------



## Lucy3

Lock I'll be nervous too about my anatomy scan for the same reasons. And also the OB who does the scans and did my 13 week scan guessed boy so I kind of expect him to say boy again even though I know it's a girl. How crazy is pregnancy sometimes! I'm just so looking forward to seeing my baby jumping around and being told all looks healthy. I say I want 4 babies but I think maybe the stress of pregnancy is too much for me sometimes!


----------



## donnarobinson

I cried my eyes out after my scan Hun in fact I was crying in the scan room while she was scanning me it was pitch black so no one could see me but then we come out the room waiting for pics and stuff I had to go to the bathroom because I couldn't hold it in the scan lady saw me crying and comforted me she said is it not what you had hoped for I said no she said oh I'm sorry you will be ok once you get use to the idea and she was right 
But there was one other couple there and I was thinking they must think I'm awful I'd just seen my baby and tnete I was crying my eyes out . I must of cried for almost a hour. 

I wasn't crying because he was a boy but because he wasn't my girl if you no what I mean 

Well my 20 week scan is a week today I'm so excited I can't wait! :) I just want to see him and make sure he's ok x


----------



## embeth

Morning all ;)

Loads of luck to everyone with scans this week, hope they all go
Perfectly enjoy seeing your bubbas xx

I just can't get going today feel sick and tired.. Just back from
a weekend in Devon was lovely but now I have lots of housework
and food shopping to do. Also really need to go and buy some new bras! 

Looking forward to all your updates throughout the week! Xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I felt a proper kick this morning and saw my belly move from the outside its exciting x

I need new bras to ! X


----------



## embeth

How exciting Donna can't wait for that!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww yay for feeling a kick from the outside!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies I'm back! I am having so many kicks/shifts from baby now! I feel them loads during the day. Especially at night too.. Got my consultant appointment in a couple of hours to see what our future plan is for the rest of the pregnancy. 

Sorry to all those who are struggling with GD. Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

About ready to leave for my anatomy scan. Right now I am nervous thinking about which position baby is in. When I had my private scan almost 2 weeks ago, she was lying transverse. I've tried to guess if she was head down by where I felt movement and kicks, and think I feel some up near my belly button, so think that would mean she's moved to vertex position. Hopefully. I know I have another 14 weeks for her to change positions in case she's not head down, but if she doesn't then I'd need a section, and that makes me real nervous! I've not yet had a section, and major surgery makes me really nervous too :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your scan :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck on your scan! I'm also terrified of getting a c section, lock. 

Harbert I'm not even 100% sure I've felt this one either. I thought for sure I would, but nope haha. I know I've felt minor movement but other times I think I have, but I can't say for certain.


----------



## Lucy3

Good luck with your scan Lock! Looking forward to seeing some cute pics!


----------



## TTCBean

Had my scan this morning and we are having a boy!!! I just knew and am so happy to have a little brother for my DS! Measuring 19+6 (3 days ahead) and he's 11 ounces!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations on baby boy! :blue:


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations TTC!

I had an appointment this morning, so got to hear the heartbeat, 146 bpm. It took him a couple minutes to find it, but i had been feeling baby move all morning so i wasn't worried. 2 weeks till my scan when we get to see baby again!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for getting to hear the heartbeat! <3


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats on your baby boy TTC Bean!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for the scans this week!

mine is tomorrow, can't wait :)


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats on team blue ttc!!! :happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

congrats on team :blue: TTC!!!!!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Blessed

Well I'm happy to report that baby is head down, and she is still a she! A perfectly healthy princess with all organs, fingers, and parts :cloud9: She was awake during the scan, so she kept kicking around a lot!

Halfway through already! Can't believe it!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrats on team blue Hun :) aww how sweet lock
Mine is Monday and I'm so excited he's been kicking away all day! It's so nice x


----------



## Lucy3

Sounds like a lovely scan, Lock! 

Mine is Monday too, Donna. Can't wait! 

We did a bit of walking this weekend and today my muscles are sore and I feel so tired. Anyone else looking forward to autumn??


----------



## LockandKey

Lucy, I LOVE autumn!!!! The beautiful fall colors, apple cider, pumpkin pies, the autumn foods, pumpkin patches, Halloween, Thanksgiving, the cool crisp air, it's also my favorite clothing season with all the sweaters, boots, scarves, and dark colors. Can't wait for autumn :D

Here's a profile pic from today's ultrasound 
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11850752_10201007781753348_5994650342853935476_o_zpsnftyzrsb.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

I love autumn and winter I love cosy dark nights ! 
Aww how cute Hun x
Ino Lucy so exciting x


----------



## DannaD

Congrats TTC!! 

I love autumn too, but it doesn't last very long here, couple weeks and it feels like winter already xD So not looking foward to winter with a huge belly and ice everywhere and buying a maternity winter coat, etc. haha


----------



## 3athena3

Yay team blue TTC!

Glad scan went well Lock!

Had my scan this afternoon and I just want to cry. Baby was in an awkward position so she had a hard time getting all the measurements etc. Saw the Dr and it looks like baby might have a horseshoe kidney which can indicate a chromosome problem or other anomaly. Every thing else looked good including babies size so praying it was just a bad angle/picture. Sent me to get the T21 blood work to check for chromosomal abnormalities and have another US to re check kidneys in.2 wks. This pregnancy has been so.complicated. :cry:


----------



## LockandKey

Athena :hugs: your post made my cry. I'm so sorry! I hope your sweet boy is ok and it was just bad angling. Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Aw, athena I'm sorry you're dealing with this. I'm sure everything is fine, and baby's position was just awkward. 

Congrats on team blue ttc! 

Glad your scan went well lock. 

I would love autumn, but in southern California it can be some of the hottest times here, and is usually fire season.


----------



## Lucy3

Athena, I'm sorry you had a not so great scan :( hopefully the test results come back quickly and show a healthy little boy. Thinking of you xx

I'm also in Southern California mushy and I know what you mean about it being hot still in autumn. But the days get shorter which is nice. Annoyingly I'm going to get double summer this year as we are moving back to Australia in November. The good thing is November/December can be quite chilly and rainy so it won't be like here and hot and sunny every day. And then summer tends to have some hot days followed by cool, cloudy days so we always get a break from the heat. Has anyone had a summer baby before? I'm a bit concerned so I'm making sure we get a house with air conditioning and only go out on the cooler days. I figure most of January I'll be inside anyway then it's just a few weeks of summer before I eventually get my autumn!! And autumn there is lovely.


----------



## Lucy3

Athena, I was thinking about you and wondering why they are waiting 2 weeks to do another scan? If it's the angle that was the issue then maybe they could do it sonner?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on Team Blue TTC and congrats on a great ultrasound Lock!!

Athena so sorry you're going through this uncertainty and hope your little man was just in a less than ideal position. Hugs to you and hoping your blood work and ultrasound show that all is well. :hugs:


----------



## 3athena3

Lucy3 said:


> Athena, I was thinking about you and wondering why they are waiting 2 weeks to do another scan? If it's the angle that was the issue then maybe they could do it sonner?

I wish they would do it sooner 2weeks is a long wait. I believe they are waiting for two reasons. 1 to let the kidneys develop more so they can get a clearer picture and be more sure of the diagnosis and the T 21 test results aren't in for 7-10 days. He wants to be sure one way or the other because I will have to be referred to a high risk OB if there is a problem.

Also DD was born Aug 22nd during the hottest part of Summer here. Average temps around 100degrees F feels like 115 because of humidity and honestly it wasn't as a bad as I thought i would be. For me summer was easier than DS being born very near winter holidays.


----------



## Lucy3

That totally makes sense why you have to wait. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Do you have a pic of your little boy? Would love to see one of him! :) 

That's good to know you found a summer baby ok. I'm having yucky thoughts of being sweaty and breastfeeding! But I guess that's what air conditioner is for. Wow! It's really hot in summer where you are!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hi ladies. Mind if I join in? I've been so hesitant to join this thread having had so many losses in the past, but today DH and I finally had our anatomy/anomaly scan and the doctor said that everything is looking perfect. I think I'm finally ready to join in with you! I can't wait to get to know you all. Looks like some of the ladies here are also on the rainbows thread for January- so I recognize a few faces! :wave:

DH and I are having a little girl (baby #1) conceived via IVF transfer #6. We're both in our early 30's and are so incredibly happy to have made it to the second trimester this time around! We thought we would be getting some amazing pics today, but apparently our LO decided to be shy and burrowed her face into the placenta for the entire scan. Here's the over the shoulder shot of our cutie.


----------



## LockandKey

oh, you look a tad familiar! :haha:

Welcome Buny

Athena, that makes sense why they want you to wait. Hoping your next scan goes smoothly


----------



## blessedmomma

Welcome buny and congrats! 

Athena I'm praying baby was just in a weird position and all is well! It will be a long 2 weeks waiting I'm sure. :hugs: 

Lovely scan pics ladies! 

I absolutely love autumn. It's my fave. Can't wait for summer to get over with. Excited for cooler weather and everything that comes along with autumn :) 

I had a summer baby and it was horrible. Mostly being big and pregnant, after I finally had him (he had to be induced 11 days overdue) then it wasn't so bad. It was a very hot summer though, this summer doesn't seem as bad- here anyway.


----------



## 3athena3

Welcome bunny!

Thanks for the :hugs: ladies. So nice to be able to tell you all. It's a hard time and we don't want to tell anyone so means the world to not feel so alone with it.

I also LOVE autumn and winter. The holidays are great. I've had it on my mind for about a month. I keep dreaming about snow and online window shopping for Halloween decorations.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome buny!


----------



## Lucy3

Welcome buny!

I love that so many of us love autumn and winter! I must say I really like the lead up to the winter holidays here in the U.S. As soon as I see (and smell!) Halloween things I get excited! I'm not a huge fan of Halloween itself but I love all that goes with it. So festive!


----------



## embeth

Congrats on team blue ttc!

Glad your can went well lock lovely profile pic &#128521;

Athena so sorry you had a stressful scan.. With my first they said something about the tube to the kidney being bigger than it should be.. Scanner was awful she made me worried, they then said about it being common in downs babies. We ended up going privately in London and was told it was fine and not a problem.. Subsequent scans at the hospital also said this and he is now a very healthy nearly 9 year old.. I'm
Sure yours will end up just fine, pain u have to wait 2 weeks tho!

Lucy are u from Australia? I would love to go there.. We plan to at some point, have always thought about moving there from the UK x


----------



## embeth

Welcome buny &#128512;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome Buny!


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome bunny 
Hope ur little man is ok athena I'm sure he is x


----------



## sportysgirl

Hi bunny great to see you here!


----------



## SakuraRayne

Hey embeth I live in Australia I'd pretty nice here very laid back I'm an Australian girl so was born in Brisbane but I live in Perth :) if you want to visit any where I would say gold coast absolutely beautiful and lots of theme parks :) but if you want away from hustle and bustle perth is very nice and great to live in the beaches are fantastic!


----------



## DannaD

So sorry the scan brought worries Athena! Bad angle, how stressful! I hope you get good answers soon!

Welcome Bunny!


----------



## Lucy3

Yes, Embeth I'm from Melbourne! Voted worlds most liveable city again this year! It's a bit different to the other Australian cities (do you think Sakura?) in that it's not very beachy and the weather is a lot cooler - and people are known for wearing lots of black! Haha :) it's known for its great cafes, art scene and trams! It reminds me of San Francsico and Seattle in someways. That would be so cool if you moved there!! I'm looking forward to going back but I'm definitely going to miss California. It's been a great 3 years! Sorry, I'm rambling! 

How's everyone today? I found it hard to sleep last night. I really hope it was because I wasn't too tired and it's the start of a more energenic period!!


----------



## embeth

Thank u Sakura and Lucy it is def somewhere I want to go..We are a bit Disney crazy and have spent last few years flying off to Orlando for holidays there, we go again nxt year it's quite expensive from the UK but after next year I want to holiday in Australia next! X


----------



## blessedmomma

had my scan today and he is healthy and measuring a week ahead <3 all of my boys have measured ahead. 

and my sch seems to have cleared up, so I'm very thankful for that!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad your scan went well Blessedmomma and glad your sch seems to have cleared up, great news! :)


----------



## 3athena3

Glad your scan went well!


----------



## LockandKey

Glad your scan went well Blessed, did they try and guess his weight? At my scan yesterday they said my little lady was 12oz and measuring in the 61%. I'm fully expecting an 8 pounder since my other 2 were 8lbs 6oz and 8lbs 2oz


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Glad your scan went well, blessed. My first measured just over a pound at his 20 week scan. But then they kept telling me to expect a 7.5 pound baby. I have a very long torso and didn't show for a very long time, and when I did i wasn't very big. I had a 9lb 2 oz baby. 

I fully expect the same or bigger this time, my husband's family makes big babies!


----------



## donnarobinson

My boys are always measuring ahead to &I mine were 9lb 5oz and 9lb 1oz can't wait for my scan x


----------



## embeth

Glad your scan went well blessed xxx


----------



## DannaD

Wow big babies ladies! I don't know what to expect yet but I was tiny and so was OH at under 7lbs hehe.

Congrats on your scan Blessed!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hi everyone. :) Thanks got the warm welcome. I'm super sore today after having the big scan yesterday. With baby in such a bad position, the tech had to push a lot harder than normal and jab/shake my belly trying to get baby to move, which caused baby to flail, but not flip over, even after moving me into different positions, too. I really hope she's in a better position next month so we can finish checking everything without me getting so sore again.

Sorry your scan was stressful, Athena. :hugs: Getting a bad angle is the worst.


----------



## lesh07

Welcome buny. Xx

Sorry for the uncertainty Athena. Hope your next scan goes well. Xx

AFM...I think I am starting to suffer SPD! As I had a couple of days of aches under and around my bump whenever I moved, But yesterday and today already I have been in so much agony! It's not painful as such but ultra sore whenever I move position and even when I try to sleep. Gonna get some support bands and see if that helps because at the moment I am bound to the sofa. :( Xx


----------



## embeth

Seems like everyone has good size babies!!;) I'll be interested this time to see what this little one pops out as.. My three boys were 7lb13, 8lb2 and 9lb1!! Bigger every time! With this being a girl I'm hoping she won't jump up a lot bigger than my last bub x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Half way today! Assuming I'm on time, but if I'm anything like my first I'll go later. But every baby is different, so he can have his own plan. 

I've been losing bits of mucus for a few weeks now, which I know can be normal and it regenerates but does anyone else have any experience with this? I have a doctor appointment tomorrow, so I'll be able to talk about it to them then.


----------



## LockandKey

I've been losing some too Mushy, it's looks like a yellowish snotty like discharge, right? I think I remember having this while pregnant with DS too.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yes, it's really gross haha I didn't lose any until I was in labor with my first, so I'm totally not used to all this extra.


----------



## blessedmomma

LockandKey said:


> Glad your scan went well Blessed, did they try and guess his weight? At my scan yesterday they said my little lady was 12oz and measuring in the 61%. I'm fully expecting an 8 pounder since my other 2 were 8lbs 6oz and 8lbs 2oz

she said he weighed 12 oz as well. I'm a week behind you so I wonder what percentage that puts mine in?? my babies have been between 6 lbs 14 oz and 7 lbs 15 oz. but my littlest ones came a little early, 37 or 38 weeks. this pregnancy reminds me exactly of my pregnancy with my biggest baby who was 7 lbs 15 oz at 39 weeks. think he will be one of my bigger ones if he makes it far enough.




Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I've been losing bits of mucus for a few weeks now, which I know can be normal and it regenerates but does anyone else have any experience with this? I have a doctor appointment tomorrow, so I'll be able to talk about it to them then.

this would concern me if it was plug. I know it can mean nothing and regenerate, but I never lose any til at least 35 or 36 weeks. just going off my past experiences, I only lose any when I'm starting to dilate ( I usually start dilating early). not to concern you, since it could be nothing, or maybe just a lot of cm?? i would definitely bring it up with your dr


----------



## embeth

I've had lots of that mushy too.. Have been for quite a while now think I remember having it before, presume it's normal never caused any problems x


----------



## DannaD

I've been seeing baby poke me from the outside today. It's amazing and a tiny bit weird lol.


----------



## bunyhuny

DannaD- Aw! That is so cool! *jealous!*


AFM- DH and I interviewed midwife #3 today and didn't like her. Midwife #2 we didn't like much either. #1 was great, but she may be going out of town three days after my due date. The final possibility (#4), we're interviewing on Friday. Hopefully we like her since, though she's an hour away and that wouldn't be best, she's a backup for midwife #1 and that would give us the option of staying local for prenatal care with #1, but also having a backup that we like just as much. FX'd!!


----------



## Lucy3

That's so cute Danna! I'm yet to see little pokes yet with this one but I remember being a little weirded out last time! So exciting yet such a unique experience!


----------



## Lucy3

Heather, I was just thinking - is your scan tomorrow??


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've been seeing a few kicks through my stomach. DH hasn't felt the kicks yet though, he stops kicking every time I tell DH to come over!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies. Could you change my date on the front page please. I will be giving birth to my 17 week sleeping angel tomorrow as his or her heart has stopped. 

Sorry for the bad news.

I wish you all happy and health pregnancies. 

Xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so so sorry Sailorsgirl :cry: Thinking of you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

I am so sorry Hun x thinking of you x


----------



## bunyhuny

Oh, sailorsgirl! I am so, so, so sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LillyFleur

Oh no so sorry to hear that :cry: 

I'm still not feeling any movement at all, so worried.


----------



## sportysgirl

You know I am here if you need Sailorsgirl.

Lilly is this your first baby? x


----------



## LillyFleur

It is! But expected to feel movement by now as I have quite a flat stomach so it's not like there's a lot of fat blocking the movements :dohh:

Wish my scan would hurry up so I can see baby, it's on Tuesday so not too long to wait.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Heather :)


----------



## lesh07

Good luck Heather. Can't wait to hear. Xx


----------



## lesh07

I'm so sorry Sailor's girl. My heart and prayers go out to you and yourfamily. Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

So so sorry sailorsgirl xxxxx

Lilly I am hardly feeling anything. The odd gentle poke that is it. I'm a bit behind you but this is my 4th and I'm not big either so was hoping to feel a bit more by now. Sure they won't stop giving us bug kicks soon enough xx


----------



## embeth

Good luck heather hope u hear u have a healthy baby girl!! Great bump!! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bump pic :)


----------



## Chelle26

Im so sorry sailors girl my thoughts and prayers are with you x
Good luck Heather

Been a little quiet lately trying to redecorate the 
Whole house before november :/


----------



## PitaKat

Thinking about you and praying for you, sailorsgirl. Very sorry for your loss, hun.


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck heather x


----------



## Lucy3

Oh sailorgirl, what heartbreaking news. I am so terribly sorry this is happening to you xxx

Cute bunp Heather! And so cute you found the same top for the photo as with Landon! Can't wait for your update!!! 

Lilly- when is your scan? Maybe you are feeling movement but being your first you're not recognizing it as the baby?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Yay!!!! Congrats Heather!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## LillyFleur

Yey Heather :pink:

*Lucy* my scan is Tuesday morning, i feel the odd gas feeling every now and again but it's not getting any stronger - been feeling that since 16 weeks but it's not very often and doesnt feel any different to normal gas, i wouldn't give it a second thought if I wasn't pregnant. I'm waiting for the big POKES or bubbles or butterfly feeling that everyone says you feel.


----------



## Bevziibubble

YAY! Congratulations Heather! :)


----------



## lesh07

Yay congrats Heather. So happy for you. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations Heather!


----------



## lesh07

Is anyone else starting to feel Braxton hicks yet? I swear I keep getting a few every day for the past few days. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I keep thinking I'm getting them! At first I thought it was just baby pushing himself outwards, but it's the whole of the bump. I didn't get a single braxton hicks last time so this is all new to me!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad everything went well at the scan. The bedding sounds lovely!


----------



## LillyFleur

Anyone else's teeth CRUMBLING? :cry: 

Just been to the dentist, need 2 fillings (a chunk of tooth fell out yesterday!) and he said we need to keep an eye on a few of my teeth as they're crumbling and he doesn't know why! I can't remember the last time I had any filings and at my last check up earlier this year everything was fine.

So of course I've Google searched like a mad woman and it might be baby stripping my teeth of calcium! What the hell!


----------



## lesh07

Bevziibubble said:


> I keep thinking I'm getting them! At first I thought it was just baby pushing himself outwards, but it's the whole of the bump. I didn't get a single braxton hicks last time so this is all new to me!

Glad I'm not the only one thinking there experiencing them. I got them with my last LO at 25 weeks but this is much sooner. I get the tightening and low back ache and then after an hour they go. This is baby no 6 so I suppose anything can happen. Xx


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Heather! That was me the kitty bedding set 

I'm so sorry Sailor, my heart is breaking for you, how unfair :(

As for feeling/seeing baby move, I know I'm very lucky being so early and with my first baby, totally wasn't expecting to feel anything before 20 weeks! So far OH even got to feel a kick (it's hard to catch fast). I have no idea where my placenta is, but I have a short torso, I'm quite thin and have weak abs haha.


----------



## Chelle26

Lily - i had this terribly with my first my tedth just went to pot !!!with this one imjust having bleeding gums atm also i wouldnt worry about feeling baby i didnt feel first till around 21 weeks and only just the last 3 days have really been feeling this one and im 19+5 to

Yay Heather so glad u got what u wanted i do think this half of the month Will be girl heavy


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news Heather! glad all went well. x


----------



## 3athena3

So sorry sailors :hugs:

Congrats Heather!

I think I've been having BH too. Worried me because never had them in other pregnancies. Very reassured others have them too.

Lilly- I had this problem with DS. Ended up having 1 tooth pulled and 2 fillings. You might talk to mw or dr about calcium supplements.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations heather so pleased for you Hun &#10084;&#65039; 

I feel totally guilty saying this after the sad news and Im defo so grateful for my boys and I totally love him now already but a girl Ino who is due one day after me already has a boy and just found out she's having a girl I just feel like every one Ino had one of each or more and mixed genders & I felt so jealous it put me in a bad mood lol
I got over it & im ok but a part of me still feels it's not fair how come I don't get a baby girl 
Selfish I no x


----------



## embeth

Congrats heather ;) 

I used my Doppler this afternoon as was worrying too about lack of movement.. While I was listening she gave a few good kicks ;) I could see my belly go up a little in a certain spot each time, so nice ;) 

It's not selfish Donna. I felt exactly like u when I was pregnant with boy number 3. Loved him loads couldn't wait to meet him but was still hard hearing people having girls. It did get easier for me, sure it will for u. You never know one day u may end up with a 4th which maybe your girl. We never originally planned to have a 4th xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sailorsgirl- I'm so absolutely sorry you are going through this. praying for you :hugs:

LillyFleur- with my 3rd my placenta was up front. I didn't feel him one bit until 26 weeks! did my head in. have you been told where your placenta is located? it can make quite a cushion. even with this one (my 8th) I have only been feeling him for a couple weeks now and the placenta is definitely in back. my last 3 before him I was feeling movement around 12 weeks and strong by 14. they really are all different.

lesh07- I'm definitely feeling braxton hicks. mine can be quite painful and even feel like early labor contractions to me. they have in all my pregnancies, so I'm not concerned. definitely get more with a full bladder or if I lay on my back.

heather- congrats on your little girl! :)

donna- I'm sorry you're feeling this way. it's not selfish, just how you feel. I'm sure things will get better with time. praying for you!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls yeh maybe one day but I think for now I'll have to accept I'm Ment to have boys 
My boys are amazing seeing them together I can't wait to add another to them x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sailors I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet baby. :hugs: Wishing you peace and strength as you get ready to deliver your sleeping angel.

Heather congrats on Team :pink: and a healthy baby!!

I had my anatomy scan this morning as well. Baby is still a boy (phew!) and they said he looks absolutely perfect. So so happy. :cloud9:

I do feel movement everyday, but obviously not even close to all of it - Thomas was moving all over the place during my scan and I couldn't feel it at all! Makes me wonder what the heck he is doing when I actually can feel it. :haha:


----------



## bunyhuny

*Lily*, I'm not feeling much in the way of movement either- nothing definitely Baby, that's for sure. My OB says that the best way to feel the baby is if he or she is facing your stomach and there's no placenta in the way. Every other position is harder. Right now, my LO is facing towards my back, with her front side pressed directly into the placenta. OB said that's the worst for feeling movement. I guess it could still be a while. Do you know where your placenta is and what your baby's favorite position is?


----------



## Lucy3

Donna - don't feel bad about how you're feeling. Sometimes I wish we didn't have a choice of knowing the gender like how it used to be. I could never be team yellow but I wish I could! I think it's hard knowing the gender before having met the baby as it's simply boy or girl, not what they look like, characteristics etc. I think your scan next week will help too, they're so cute and well formed by 21 weeks! I think we are scan buddies? Mine's Monday too!

I'm feeling a bit anxious today. No reason for it other than hormones and pregnancy I think! Only half way and I'm ready to meet this baby and not be pregnant. A friend of mine suggested taking magnesium to help with moods. Anyone know anything about this? On a positive note I think I'm starting to gain a bit more energy! Yippee!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

Sure, it's on sale too
https://www.clement.ca/en/product/p...unite=001&pn=gi=42&cat=20&mgp1=root=20&pnum=2


----------



## donnarobinson

Yay Lucy I can't wait for out scan! I can't wait to see him again :) your defo right x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Chelle26

My scan monday too :) finally get to find out gender


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

My husband just felt baby move for the first time! Never seen such a huge smile on his face


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats Heather! 

Donna, I totally understand how you are feeling. I always feel a pang of jealousy when I hear someone say they're having a girl. And today at my appointment I told my doctor I was having a boy and since I have been having to take my son with me she knows I already have one. She just gave me a look like she felt sorry for me or something. Or maybe I was reading too much into it.


----------



## bunyhuny

Awwww! Congrats, PitaKat. <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino what you mean Hun people can be so rude . X


Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Congrats Heather!
> 
> Donna, I totally understand how you are feeling. I always feel a pang of jealousy when I hear someone say they're having a girl. And today at my appointment I told my doctor I was having a boy and since I have been having to take my son with me she knows I already have one. She just gave me a look like she felt sorry for me or something. Or maybe I was reading too much into it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay Pitakat! Congratulations!


----------



## sportysgirl

That's ace Pitakat!


----------



## Chelle26

Heather i have no preference at all 
I would love another boy but a girl would be 
Equally welcome lol i think as i already have a boy ive 
Just called this one he from day 1 lol


----------



## LillyFleur

Just made our first big purchase...The Pram!! Ahhhh starting to feel a bit real now. Ordered it a bit earlier than I would have liked but it's on a good deal and got a free car seat.


----------



## embeth

Congrats pitakat!

I'm so desperate to order my pram lilly.what did u go for ?. Holding out as long as I can! Want to try and spread out the buying as I love shopping for baby bits.. Even more exciting nearer the end aswell! Having to avoid mothercare as once I'm in there I can't resist!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

So exciting you've bought the pram!


----------



## LillyFleur

Silvercross Pioneer https://www.silvercrossbaby.com/our-products/prams-and-pushchairs/pioneer/black/ ordered it from them directly as they have the free car seat offer on the pram we wanted, Mothercare do similar offers sometimes but currently it's not on the pram we want. 

I've been pretty good and not done any shopping so far, apart from buying some baby clothes at 12 weeks, it helps being team yellow ... If I knew the gender i would go NUTS and buy so much.


----------



## Lucy3

Lilly- what a gorgeous pram! And it looks good with the car seat too. Which colour did you get? I love the sand one! I don't think it's available in the U.S. but I've seen it in Australia...maybe I need a new one! &#128541;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Love the pram!


----------



## lesh07

Lovely Lilly. That's the pram we're going for. Hubby's a huge silver cross lover. Lol. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I love silver cross prams! 

I need a double tho so it a no go for me I had a huge kick earlier and I saw my belly move properly it was high tho and above my belly button but I thought they wasn't so high yet x


----------



## blessedmomma

wow lilly it's gorgeous <3 think you made a great purchase and definitely not too early!

I love shopping for baby stuff. I think I enjoy looking and researching big purchases almost as much as buying it lol. 

we used the same carseat for our 4 boys and it finally expired right before our last baby was due. since she was a girl we decided on a pink one (Pink is my favorite color and since our 2 oldest are girls but much older it had been forever since buying girl stuff, soooo we went a bit nuts lol) now that we are having a boy I will definitely need some sort of boy cover for it.

we already have tons of strollers and pretty much everything else we need besides clothes. we always donate our clothes between kids, and even though we didn't our last baby it's all girls of course :)


----------



## embeth

Lovely pram lilly.. Really like that!! Never had a silver cross, think we're going for the bugaboo bee 3 this time plan on ordering after 20 weeks xx


----------



## 3athena3

Donna- baby can be higher after multiple pregnancies. At my 19 week scan my uterus was 3-4 inches above my belly button already, and I had felt baby there also. Dr said since it was my third baby your body knows what to do and already more easily stretched to expand.


----------



## bunyhuny

Lovely pram, Lilly! I wish we had prams here in the US. There are only a couple models available here and they are INCREDIBLY expensive.


----------



## LillyFleur

Thanks everyone :flower: can't wait for it to arrive so I can push it around the house haha.


----------



## Lucy3

Had to share what pram I'm getting! Embeth, I'm going with the bee too but I already have the base so I'm going to get the new carry cot they make with the pink hood :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lucy3

I'm thinking of getting a roller board for it for my toddler (he will be almost 2). Has anyone used one before?


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm getting a double my son will be almost two and think ill still need a seat for him x


----------



## lesh07

Lovely pram Lucy. Xx

I had a double with 2 of mine Donna as when my 3rd came along my 2nd was only 15 months old. Xx

Afm...I am happy that I have finally managed to ease some of my pain by being able to go to the bathroom without having to struggle. 19 weeks today! My last LO was born in the 37th week so hoping another 18 weeks and I'm ready. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I had a double with Chad and CJ aswell because CJ had just gone two when I had Chad j used it for about 8ish months then CJ started to walk everywhere defo need one again x


----------



## embeth

Im getting that exact one Lucy! Plan to order it in a couple of weeks! I am thinking of getting a board as well. My toddler will be not far off 2&1/2 when she comes along and refuses to be the pram most of the time now so I don't think I bother with a double x


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies .Hubby and I have decided now not to do a gender party as everyone seems so busy. So we will be finding out on the 4th September. :happydance:

I am thinking girl, Hubby thinks boy! So 1 of us will be right. We are not fussed on which though as we finally got a little man after 3 girls in a row so happy with whichever. 13 days and counting! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy3

Yay Embeth! I am undecided about needing a double. My DS barely uses the pram now so I'm thinking in 4 months (eek!) he'll be using it even less. I think I'll leave it until after the baby is born and see if I need one. Which double do you have Donna? I haven't found one I really like. My DS is quite tall so the ones with the little add on seats seem to be a bit small. 

Lesh- September 4 isn't too far away! Will you be finding out at the anatomy scan? So exciting!


----------



## donnarobinson

I had the Hauck duett tandem last time and it was fab cuz was parent facing could attach the car seat and the carrycot but like u said my other son fitted ok but cuz he was tall looked a bit cramped 
I'm indecided on what pram to get this time I'm defo getting a double tho Chad is more independent and does like to walk but likes picked up every 5 mins and with school runs etc I defo want a double lol x 
I'd like a side by side one this time but I'm worried about them not fitting thru doors so thinking of getting the hauck freerider in red :) x or maybe a Phil and teds not quite sure x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm definitely going to need a double, as ds1 will only be 15 months (really 14.5) by the time #2 is here! I really want a Britax double, as I currently have Britax b agile now and I LOVE it. They're just soo expensive! And they only come in side by side, which I'm worried about with doorways as well. I also plan to baby wear a lot, so if I need to, I can just bring the single and wear the baby.


----------



## embeth

When I was thinking of a double I was going to go for the mini city jogger double.. Just think it would be rarely used properly.. Tough decision when they re still little tho. My prob will be that my lo still has his day time sleep in his bugaboo cam he has so not sure what we'll do about that!
Not long til u find out then lesh! Exciting &#128521; 11 days until
20 week scan for me v nervous already! Xx


----------



## DannaD

Pretty prams, I'm jalous! I went with a simple Graco Click and Conect :)

I finally found the comforter I want for baby boy, from Babies R Us, but it doesn't ship to Canada and isn't in any stores here! Looks like it will cost me a trip to Plattsburgh....


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

Lovely hearing all the pram/stroller talk. We have so many we won't need anything. Several singles and 2 doubles. Also baby wear a lot when they are little so several carriers/slings. That doesn't stop me from looking though lol! 

Morning sickness again today. Felt fine yesterday and was sick for about a week before that. Hope it's on it's way out very soon. I'm nervous it's gonna be here the whole time off and on like it was with my 4th baby, the pregnancy that is mirroring this one so far. Sigh


----------



## donnarobinson

I like the britax double and the mini city jogger aswell they were the side by side ones I was looking at but I really couldn't risk not being able to get thru doors c


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats on team :pink: Heather

Blessed, I hope you feel better soon, and you and I are the same with baby wearing. I know I'll just wear baby majority of the time, but with 3 it would be my best option, I don't like how big doubles are, they take up way too much room in the trunk of my SUV when I don't have much space to begin with. We need all that space for groceries and don't have much room elsewhere to spare. We have an umbrella stroller that I push DS in and DD has insisted on walking everywhere since she was 13 months. I'll probably just stick with that routine but have a baby strapped to me at the same time.

I have a ring sling and a Mei Tai already, but I REALLY want a Girasol woven wrap this time

I have my bedding picked out, staying away from all the pink and going for an aqua and coral flowered theme for DD2.

Right now I'm trying to get DH to fund me this diaper bag. It doesn't look like a diaper bag, which is why I like it so much, and I've been obsessed with arrow patterns lately 

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/91bQWapUNL._UY395__zpsysfbfkom.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

Lockandkey- I got rid of my ring sling when I couldn't nurse in it. I watched so many videos and still couldn't get comfy so I got rid of it and used my mei tai a lot. I had used the ring for two babies and loved it, but they were bottle fed. I had a hard time with the moby and couldn't get it on right without dh there to help so I gave it to a friend. I love the look of the woven wraps, but I think I will have the same problem I had with the moby. I really wish they worked out for me since they are absolutely adorable! I ended up getting a lillebaby with my last baby and really fell in love with it. I can't say I used anything else after I bought it so I plan to use it most this time. Although I do still love my mei tai so I'm sure I'll use it when this one is little. The lillebaby was better on my back after my last baby started getting some weight on her. It has better weight distribution imo.


----------



## Lucy3

Wow Heather! Your little girl has a full wardrobe already! So fun! :) 

Lock you need that bag!! So pretty and definitely more stylish than a regular nappy/diaper bag. Early Christmas present perhaps?!

I've noticed there are lots of the britax b agile around, mushy. I looked it up and it says it fits through all regular doors. I tried it out in buy buy baby with the car seat attached, it sat quite high which is good in a way but also made it feel quite bulky. The good thing about it is the seats are so big and deep bigger kids can still use it. I've seen 3 and 4 years old still in them! Have you looked online for one? A friend of mine got a similar one for $200 from someone who had never used it!

I also like using a baby carrier, blessed, but I have never heard of the ones you mentioned! I used the original ergo with the insert at the start which was great but it's quite bulky and difficult to put on with the insert but once it was on it was great. Then I switched to the regular baby bjorn which was so easy to put on/off but only really worked well when he was under 6/7 months so then I went back to the ergo! I could never get the hang of the moby wrap. I had a friend who made it look so comfy and stylish, it always looked like i wrapped myself in a bed sheet when I tried! Lol :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you feel better soon Blessed :hugs:


Love all the clothes Heather!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls my scan tomorrow I'm so excited can't wait to see him! Just hope he's all healthy ... 10am my scan is so nice and early x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I haven't looked online, I think they might be redoing it because most websites don't have them even listed anymore, even the Britax one. At least the last time I checked, which was a couple weeks ago. I just know it would be perfect because it would easily fit my infant seat, since it's britax. 

As for diapers bags, I want a pink linings twin bag, as I'll still have a 15 month old when a newborn arrives so I want a big bag! Plus they're totally adorable. 

I'm looking into woven wraps. I have two ergos and a moby, I loved the ergos, but they weren't always the most comfortable. And I liked the moby when he was small, but then as soon as a few extra pounds got on him it was awful cause it stretched way too much.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I had a carrier too and it was so uncomfortable. I'm only 5 ft and it gave me such bad backache, so looking for a wrap this time! I still have a moby wrap we never used though so I will use that for newborn days.


----------



## LockandKey

I've never used a woven wrap before, but I've been watching youtube videos for demonstrations, it doesn't look too complicated! Personally I like ring slings for newborns, because you just place it around your shoulder, plop baby in, and then pull tight.

Mushy, we are Britax lovers in this house. The only carseats we ever buy are Britax. I've just bought DD1 a Britax Pioneer booster with a 5 point harness that can convert to a regular seatbelt booster

So I came across these personalized name wall art for sale on Zulily, and I wanted to buy one for Claire's room, but I'm having trouble choosing between these two, anyone willing to help? 
https://www.zulily.com/p/purple-dra...145308-24647961.html?pos=33&fromEvent=145308&

https://www.zulily.com/p/pink-flora...-145308-26620771.html?pos=1&fromEvent=145308&


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I prefer the pink floral one.


----------



## sportysgirl

Blessed hope you feel better soon. 

Good luck for your scan Donna.


----------



## Lucy3

Both lovely Lock. Maybe the purple one? I like the circle boarder. 

Getting excited for scan day tomorrow :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Hope you feel better blessed! I still have days where I feel terrible too. Fx'd it goes away and can enjoy the rest of 2nd tri.

Good luck Donna!

Lock I like the purple one. It's more symmetrical which always appeals to me.

20weeks today! Yay for halfway! Can't wait for test results and then hopefully V-day.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls x


----------



## PitaKat

I like them both, but like the pink one better, Lock.


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh wow such a hard decision lock! They are both adorable. I like the colors better on the pink floral, but the little cute dragon flies are precious 

Yay for seeing baby again Donna!! I have no idea if I'll get another one or not since I have a new ob. 

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. I was actually not sick today so I'm hoping its on its way out!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

With my first pregnancy I had a 9 lb 2 oz baby, I was 8 days over due and my husband's family has big babies. My sil had a 9 lb 8 oz baby! I am overweight, and have had a ton of blood tests done already to rule out any possible health concern outside of being overweight. My BP is perfect, and I've lost 6 lbs since the start. I was also told my first was a big baby because I'm overweight, despite other factors. 

Today I was reading my notes from my last appointment and unbeknownst to me I've been listed as a high risk pregnancy. I was/am so mad! I was never told this, and reasons are due to being overweight and previous "macrosomal" (big baby) baby. 

I just need to vent! Cause it makes me so mad and I can't wait until my next appointment to say something.


----------



## Lucy3

Mushy- that's so rude for them not to discuss with your your 'high risk' status! I guess one positive part could be that you get more scans? Is 9lb2 that big for being 8 days overdue? My DS was 8lbs6 on his due date (and he was CHUBBY!!), he'd probably be huge if he was 8 days later! That's such a crazy reason to call you 'high risk'. I have very narrow hips and am a small frame (although tallish) and I had a big baby (who didn't fit out!). I really don't think your weight should mean you have big babies and therefore high risk. And if for some reason it does for them then they need to tell you that!! When's your next appointment?


----------



## bunyhuny

Lock- The purple one is so cute! 

Mushy- That's ridiculous. I've had 4 losses, weighed almost 200 lbs at the start of my IVF cycle, have insulin resistance that I'm on meds for, and I've been labeled as low risk and am cleared for a homebirth. I don't understand how you're possibly high risk!


AFM: Finally told my mom that I'm pregnant. It went wonderfully. I'll have to post about it in my journal when I have a little more time. DH videoed the whole thing, so that will have to go up online. She took me shopping for maternity clothes today and it was so fun. Picked up a couple cardigans and a few shirts. Then we checked out the baby stores at the mall and she and I picked out an adorable little outfit together. I feel so spoiled!

Little outfit we found:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/910ZOd%2B9J7L._UY679_.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had big babies also 9lb 5oz 11days of Over due and 9lb 1oz 4days overdue. I was high risk last time due to having a pph first time around but that was nothing to do with my weight or because of baby in fact the don't even class baby as a big baby here unless there 10lb 
I'm over weight this time we'll my bmi was 31 when I started and I still ain't high risk this time it went down to 29 as I lost a stone due to sickness no idea what it is now.
They never mention my weight tho. 
I'm low risk now but I can't give birth in a midwife unit as I've had a pph . If I'm anemic when I go into labour I have to have the Iv line in ready in case of another pph if not I'm ok tho and could have a water birth last time I had a Iv in ready and couldn't have a water birth. But I didn't haemorrhage last time thank god
3 hours till my scan! X


----------



## embeth

Goodluck Lucy and Donna for your scans can't wait for updates ;)) 
I have never been able to use carriers properly.. My babies just always feel too big! I see women that have their babies perfectly places in them and I just can't do it!! Would love to tho.. Any recommendations or advice very welcome ;) 
My sister has just come back from Italy on holiday she bought baby such a pretty dress for when we go to Florida next may soo cute makes me impatient to meet her!
I know it's ages away but anyone thought about coming home outfits? I just have a pretty vest/baby grow and little pink cardigan.. Had a lovely fluffy white snowsuit from Jacob that he wore once to come home in so will
Prob use that if is cold with a little pink hat! X


----------



## embeth

Mushy just read your post that's ridiculous! I really don't think 9lb2 is a big baby! I also don't think being overweight has a lot to do with having big babies!
My last baby was 9lb1 i started the pregnancy at 117pounds,crazy that they make u high risk! 
x


----------



## lesh07

All my babies have been really little....1st - 6lb 1oz, 2nd - 6lb 11oz, 3rd - 5lb 11oz, 4th - 5lb 12oz and lastly 5th - 6lb 1oz....I am usually only 7st 10lbs when not pregnant so they always put that down to the small babies. 

They scared me when I was pregnant last time as I had to have a scan at 32 weeks to check baby was growing and they estimated a 8lb 6oz at full term! I was like how on earth am I suppose to push a baby that big out. I'm only diddy. Luckily 6lb 1oz. Lol. Xx

I am not feeling great at the moment. Feeling rather down. Can't help but worry that something is still going to go wrong. I had a panic yesterday as I felt rather wet, Went to the toilet and wiped and it was a lot of watery discharge. Consultant did say it was normal for discharge to become more watery in pregnancy and as long as it was just every few days then I should be fine. I am terrified it is going to be my waters. Praying to get to V-day then I know they will try to help and baby will be in with a chance. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Thanks for assuring me I'm not just being pregnant irrational over this. I don't have another appointment until September 25th, which seems so far away but I'm sure will be here in no time. It bugs me I've been put high risk, but it bugs me more they didn't tell me. I had a very easy pregnancy with my first, literally no complications until after birth, which was related to his position during birth and how long it took me to push. 

This time, to me it's going even better, so it just baffles me. 

Buny I'm glad telling your mom went well! That outfit is so adorable! 

I hope v day comes quickly for you lesh, I know you've had a hard time relaxing through this pregnancy. Hopefully getting to v day will give enough relief to be able to feel more secure and relaxed.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've just had my 20 week scan and I didn't have a full bladder didn't think I needed one she couldn't see properly because of this but has said I have a low lying placenta she said it was nothing to worry about and I've got another scan booked for 34 weeks but I am worried I've googled and obv Google isn't good but has anyone else had this X
Scan was great tho and he's healthy x


----------



## lesh07

Thanks Mushy. Xx It's not good that they didn't tell you you are in a high risk category. That sounds like something they should be telling you. Xx

Donna. I have had a low lying Placenta before hun and by the later scan It had moved higher up as the sack has grown so was able to give birth naturally. Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Glad baby is doing well Donna! I have my scan tomorrow and wasn't going to have a full bladder as didn't think it was needed at this stage, but will drink half a glass. 

From what I've read online previously I think the placenta usually moves up.


----------



## embeth

Glad to hear he's all healthy Donna! Not had a low lying placenta but have heard it's very common for them to move out the way once your later on so fx yours does xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad baby is doing well Donna and hope the placenta moves up over time :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls yeh she said it should move up I've also got an anterior placenta which I've never had before explains why I struggle to find his heartbeat on my Doppler I still feel him move quiet a bit tho x


----------



## donnarobinson

Here is he x 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/59C1327F-6A38-4F14-87AF-C53EEE1472E6_zpscbzpx9tq.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww cute photo!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Aww cutie x


----------



## Chelle26

Love the pic 

Gender scan is roughly 1hr 30 mins eeekkkk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for gender scan!


----------



## embeth

Good luck!


----------



## embeth

Housework done and my youngest is asleep so thought I'd put a couple
Of pics of the clothes iv get for this little bean.. No more buying for me for a while now!

Coming home outfit and wardrobe!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 8


----------



## embeth

Coming home
Outfit ;)

Can't work
Out how to rotate it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww gorgeous :)


----------



## DannaD

Had my scan! Everything is perfect with baby but.. baby was too shy to show us its bits. Will have to pay for a gender scan now!


----------



## Lucy3

Omg he's SO cute Donna! Look at his little profile! 

Lesh, discharge can be scary. Have you had any since?


----------



## Lucy3

Adorable outfit Embeth! I love baby outfits, can't wait for us all to share ours. 

Danna! That's so annoying!! Will you book a gender scan? I bet it's a girl! 

I'm heading off for my scan in an hour. Not as nervous as usual but bet I will be when I get there. Good luck with yours Chelle!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your scan :)


----------



## DannaD

The doc and tech think so too Lucy, but until I have a 100% I won't believe it :')

I'll book a gender scan asap!

Oh and I have a posterior placenta, which explains the clear and early movements :D


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Cute photo Donna!

Danna yes, probably a girl, the boys seem so eager to show their bits off. ;-) Ours kept pointing at it! Hope you get in for a gender scan soon so you know for sure.

Good luck to everyone else going for scans!!


----------



## lesh07

Lucy - Discharge is normal for me had it ever since I started my monthly's 20 years ago but this was just more watery. Spoke to the midwives and they said that as long as it's not continuously trickling then they think it is just discharge and not leaking waters and so far I have just had the normal today! Phew. The consultant did say as long as it's only every few days it is more than likely watery discharge. They did say that when I go for my 20 week scan, If I mentioned it to the tech they will check the fluids then. Xx

Embeth - Gorgeous clothes. Can't wait to be able to shop!

Danna - Hope you get to find out soon. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Cute photo Donna. He's gorgeous. Xx


----------



## embeth

Danni glad your scan went well annoying u could get the gender confirmed! Sure it's a girl hopefully u can get a scan to confirm soon!

Good luck Lucy looking forward to your update! 

I'm 18+4 today can any of u remember how much your bubs were moving at that stage she's still not moving an awful lot although I'm sure I feel hiccups a few times. Was told at my gender scan the placenta was at the back and high x


----------



## DannaD

Gender scan tomorrow evening! Can't wait to actually know!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Chelle26

Must be a naughty baby day danna little bean was misbehaving but she sent us for a walk the got a perfect shot of its little BOY bits were so happy but i am slightly pissed off already with people asking if im happy !!!!


----------



## embeth

That's such a cute pic danna!i think the profile is really girly!! Enjoy tomorrow's scan how exciting!!

Chelle.. Congratulations!! How exciting a little baby boy!my first born is a boy he's nearly 9 now and my perfect little prince ;) x


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Chelle!! They didn't have me walk or anything, free healthcare has its downsides sometimes.

Thank you ladies! Can't wait for tomorrow, but I think that profile shot is the cutest thing ever xD
But now I'm worried if 2 scans 24 hours apart could be bad for my bean :'s


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Chelle!


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad all went well on the scans Donna and Danna!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Danna, I'm sure a repeat scan tomorrow won't cause any harm! But as for stubborn babies being girls, both my boys were very stubborn! This last time I had to reschedule and with my first I had to walk around for 10 minutes before he gave us a quick glimpse of his goodies!


----------



## DannaD

Yeah Mushy, I know it could be a boy still, but it's getting harder and harder to not get attached to the idea of a girl when I was told 75% girl at 12 weeks, tech said "educated girl guess", doc said "strong girl lean" and OH said he saw 3 lines beginning of the scan :'s

Frankly, I just hope for a 110% potty shot tomorrow, girl or boy, no more guesses xD


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats for all the ladies with scans today! Adorable scan pics. :thumbup: Hope baby cooperates tomorrow Danna.


----------



## Lucy3

Exciting you have your gender scan tomorrow Danna!! 

I just got home from mine - all went well :) baby is definitely a girl and she's healthy and measuring exactly 21 weeks today. The Dr said she weighs 13oz - does that sound about right? 

Embeth, I know at 18 weeks I wasn't feeling much movement - just the occasional hiccup/ tap. Even now they're pretty soft!


----------



## Lucy3

Chelle- congrats on your baby boy!!! I can't remember, is he your first baby?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Chelle26

No i already have a 2 yr old boy so im going 
To have a busy house lol!!! 

Danna i have free healthcare (nhs) but we have a lovely little midwife led unit all the staff are fantastic


----------



## donnarobinson

My little man is 13oz to Lucy x


----------



## Lucy3

Haha snap again Donna! Same scan time and day and our babies weigh the same! So funny!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino lol I'm so excited to meet him after seeing him today he's already got so much bigger than last time I saw him only three weeks ago . I'm glad I get to see him again before I have him. X


----------



## Lucy3

Me too, today made me feel excited about this pregnancy rather than just anxious/tired etc. bring on January! Everything looks good so my next appointment is 5 weeks away which I'm glad I don't need to go in 3 or 4 weeks time. I have to have a c section so trying to decide if I should wait till my due date (jan 4) or book it in a few days earlier. It's such a tricky time being Christmas/New Years. It's so hard to not be impatient now! Countdown is on to v day!


----------



## lesh07

Chelle congrats on your little man. Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hi everyone! Congrats on all your gender scans! We met with a specialist today and we have are back to being low risk and we are expecting a baby BOY!! The specialist said he looks perfect! We are overjoyed!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on your boys Chelle and Hopeful. <3


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Hopeful! 
Frustrated will have trouble keeping track of all the gender reveal when she comes back from her honeymoon, hehe.

Gosh I'm nervous for tomorrow... now that OH is convinced it's a girl, it will be very though if she becomes a he :(


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

I have my scan in a few hours (currently 3:40am here :wacko:) and I just had a gender dissapointment DREAM :dohh:

We have no plans on finding out the gender tomorrow but in my dream DH had gone to the scan alone and found out the sex and when I managed to get it out of him that it was a boy I was SO upset!

I think we're having a boy and although I'd prefer a girl didn't think I would feel actual GD. 

We will be telling the sono that we don't want to know but think I am going to be watching that screen like a hawk to see if I can spot anything!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

You're up so early Lilly! I must say the scan I had today if I had not known it's a girl I'd have no idea! Whereas last time I could see it was a boy before they said anything. It is much easier to see boy bits obviously but it's also the style of the sobographer if that makes sense. Last time they were pointing bits out and the image seemed clearer whereas today it was all a blur of grey! And I've watched a lot of YouTube scans haha. Good on you for staying team yellow, I'd love to be able to do that but know I just have to know!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Sailor's girl, I've just logged on for about the first time in a week and am shocked to hear your news. I am so, so sorry for you and cannot begin to imagine what you and your partner are going through. I hope you manage to find some peace with time :hugs:

I've jotted down the gender reveals from the last week and will try to update the front page now. 

Hope everyone else is well. Speaking of Braxton Hicks, I've had terrible pain under my bump on a few occasions recently. Have had to take pain killers for it which to me shows it must be bad as I never once took them during my first pregnancy even though I have chronic back pain. The last few nights I've been getting what feels like a few early contractions. Really really sore for a minute or two and then eases and then I get another a while later. Like Blessed said, it feels like early labour. I'd rather not have any reminders of that 19 weeks before the real thing!


----------



## Chelle26

Frustrated could you changecmy due date to the 9th also please xx


----------



## embeth

Hopeful that's such great news!!congrats on being team
Blue!!

Lilly good luck today hope the scan goes perfectly x 

Lucy glad your scan went well and your pink bump
Is still pink ;) 

9 days and counting until my scan!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls congratulations on everyone finding out what there having. 
It's so exciting I have the midwife in 3 weeks so that's something to look forward to. Then it will be my v day two days after I see her can't wait to make it to that. My cousin is almost 31 weeks so not long for her to go! X


----------



## LillyFleur

All went well with scan :thumbup: didn't spot any willy! :haha: but I think it looks like a boy. Really unhappy with the scan pics again - stupid NHS! She just snapped a blurred pic so its nose looks deformed and as the back of the scan pictures were stamped with red ink there are red ink all over my scan pics! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 10


----------



## embeth

Congrats Lilly glad it went well :) I wish I was strong enough to have a surprise must make the birth so exciting!! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Lillyfleur!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Lilly. Glad scan went well. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Congrats on your little man hopeful. Boys are awesome. Xx

Well I have a dodgy belly today! Keep getting some pain and can feel my tummy churning. Got a funny feeling I will be running to the toilet later. 

I know how your feeling Frustrated. I get a lot of those pains too. And am having to take painkillers for it! Some days nothing and other days are 'Ouch'. I just need to have my 20 week scan here now so I can know baby is healthy. 10 days and counting. Xx


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Lily! Yay for team yellow! It's gonna be exciting for us to still have gender reveals in January hehe.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

I've managed to wipe the ink off :thumbup: also she said I have an anterior placenta so that explains the lack of movement!


----------



## SakuraRayne

StilL havnt felt bub -.- well at least I think I havnt and my 20 week scan iS this coming Saturday super excited :D

Also have my baby shower in few weeks having it early as family and friends are taking trips around October and November so September it is :D
We also have our definite name it will be Blaine 
Congrats to all the girls that are finding out genders :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Great name Sakura. :thumbup:

Glad your scan went well Lilly! I have an anterior placenta too and while I do feel movement (last night it felt like he was doing flips!) seeing him at my scan last week made me realize there is still plenty I don't feel - I could see him moving all over on screen and couldn't feel any of it. I would have thought he was sleeping!


----------



## LillyFleur

I have started to feel movement the last few days just feels like someone nudging me slightly from the inside, it's definitely baby :cloud9: but it's still so faint and I wouldn't even notice it if I wasn't aware that baby was in there.


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Lilly!


----------



## DannaD

It's sooooon! I'm so nervous, I think I'll puke... Send me strenght ladies?


----------



## embeth

Good luck!!!!im betting you ll be buying some pink after today!! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Enjoy the anticipation Danna! Can't wait for your update and pics!!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks Ladies!!

Also can you please change my due date to January 25th!! Thank you :)


----------



## 3athena3

Good luck Danna! Fx'd baby cooperates!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Danna! :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Im due December 29th but at the time I joined the group I was due beginning of January. But it's such a lovely group I wanted to stay, so I never changed groups! :blush: :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Mushy- it would make we wonder if there is something else they aren't telling you. it's completely absurd to think you would be high risk for weight. I have been overweight with a few of my pregnancies due to not losing the weight in between babies and they never say a word. and it hasn't changed the weight of my babies either. the whole thing seems shady to me.

donna- I had low lying placenta with my 4th baby and they did like your dr, checked later in the pregnancy and it moved up enough. love the pic, he is absolutely adorable!

embeth- very cute outfit! we bought our coming home outfit a couple weeks ago. I'll have to get a pic soon :)

Danna- can't wait to see!!! if they thought girl so many times I would likely think girl. although I was told girl with one and found out much later in the pregnancy he was a boy! it was quite a surprise to say the least lol. this baby is def a boy and was confirmed with verifi test, but at every scan he is hiding his boy stuff. they always tell us there is hands, feet, or cord hiding everything. BUT- at my anatomy scan I just had I told the lady he was a boy and she saw three lines and said she didn't agree haha! then later after emptying my bladder she said, oh there it is-he is a boy. i was sweating it! hope your baby cooperates today :flower:

Hopeful- congrats on your boy!

LillyFleur- glad the scan went well. even with a shoddy pic, baby is still completely precious!

SakuraRayne- love the name <3 yay for your baby shower!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Whew, so tired!!! Painted the nursery today, then afterwards unpackaged the baby's dresser and broke the boxes up, etc. All while entertaining an active 2 y/o boy who doesn't nap! It's only 3... got a lot of day left! We only allow 30 minutes of TV a day so thank goodness for that :) taking my break!


----------



## DannaD

It's a girl!! :D

Thanks so much for the good thoughts ladies!! Baby was still kind of shy but the tech checked 3 times and is 100% she said!!


----------



## lesh07

Yay! Congrats on team pink Danna. Girls are slowly catching up! Can't wait for mine now! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Danna!


----------



## embeth

Congrats welcome to team pink ;) :pink: xx


----------



## LockandKey

congrats to all the ladies who recently found out! 

I feel like I'm missing a lot, but my artwork and DD now in school again has kept me busy. I ended up buying that pink monogram lettering thinking it would match her room better.

DH DID buy me that lovely diaper bag :D but it's looking like I won't be able to set up the nursery until early November, which makes me sad. Not only that, but we have DS's room to do too as he is still in the crib, which will then go to DD2, and he will get the toddler bed. Then room painting, and 2 room makeovers to do. I already feel overwhelmed thinking about it :wacko:

Also DS's 2nd birthday is in 12 days. I can't believe my little man is 2 already!!! :cry:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations Hun x


----------



## embeth

Lock it's my ds3 second birthday in 14 days! He keeps asking for a tractor and a smartie cake ;))


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yay danna! Congrats, I'm glad you finally got your 100%!

Blessed, I'm thinking the same thing. They've already done a ton of blood tests without telling me what for. The first time I gave blood it was like 10 vials and the second time for, what I assumed was just for an early GD test, I gave 3 more vials. At my last appointment I just got done telling my doctor I wasn't too fond of all the blood tests with no explanation as to what they're for, as the results were also never discussed with me. You'd think that would go for all information not discussed with me. I guess not. Sorry for the tangent, just irritates me so much! 

Sakura, that's a lovely name. Makes it feel so much better when a name is officially picked doesn't it?

Ttc, I'm exhausted reading that! I wish I could be the mother that only allows a little bit of TV a day. Maybe when I've over into my house more, as we just moved into a new house a few weeks ago. I need that distraction to unpack!


----------



## 3athena3

Yay team pink Danna!

Glad you stayed Bev! I did the same thing. Still due Jan 10th but almost certain they will do the c-section no later than Dec 28th. :)

Sounds busy Lock. I've been in the same boat. DS started school the 20th and we had DD 2nd birthday party on the 22nd. Now for a round of Dr visits all around. :)


----------



## DannaD

Thank you ladies! Also my due date is officially January 18th :)


----------



## SakuraRayne

Yayy for girl Danna :D and yes picking a name is just amazing we can't go back on it now since we ordered his name plate night light :D but we're both so in love with his name I'm 100% sure we wont change lol


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on your baby girl Danna!!!

Glad you stayed Bev, anyone of us due near the beginning of the month could easily end up delivering in December anyway. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Yay for a girl Danna :)

Lock that's a lot of renovations! We just did that recently sort of. We moved our older girls into a new bedroom and moved two of our sons into a bedroom by us. So it meant new beds and painting all around. While we were at it we redid our bedroom which wasn't necessary but hey. Then dh decided to repaint the living room a shade darker. It's really lovely, but I'm glad it's done. Definitely a lot of work! 

Mushy- I would definitely make a point of finding out what's going on with all the blood work! It doesn't sound right at all they would be doing all that without explaining things. 

I don't blame the mamas for staying even if they will have a c section planned in late December. There is a good have I could deliver in late December. My babies usually go between 38-39 weeks and I'm due January 10 so it's a possibility for sure. I would loooove to at least make it to January. We already have one December birthday for one of our kids, and my dh is in December. Not to mention our anniversary is December 30. There is a chance this kid could come on our anniversary lol. And of course with Christmas, it would be nice to make it past all that lol. I wouldn't mind a New Years baby though, it sounds sweet :)


----------



## Lucy3

Glad you stayed too, Bev! Although I'm due jan 4 I'll most likely have a c section around dec 28 - 30 so I'll join you with a festive baby! Half of me feels bad for the date but then I was thinking maybe it would be kind of cool to have a New Years birthday!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I'm due 7th jam my brothers bday is the 8th and mines the 15th no doubt I will go over I have in both my pregnancy x


----------



## lesh07

Ladies I am starting to get very worried! Last night I was led in bed and felt a proper little trickle that made a small wetness in my undies. Hubby convinced it was probably urine but it really felt like it came from the other hole. I smelt my undies but due to a slightly blocked nose I couldn't really smell urine or anything! Which worries me even more. Everytime I ring the doc's or midwives they seem convinced it is probably urine or very watery discharge and tell me if it is worse case there's nothing they can do. Well if it was discharge last night then it felt exactly like water. Been told to wait till my scan and ask them to check my waters. Feeling so depressed as being having this fear for nearly 4 weeks. Xx


----------



## embeth

Sorry your stressed lesh.. Maybe wear a liner and if it happens again u may be able to tell a bit better. I know when my last baby was due I started with a trickle but that was a very definite smell to it!! Like cleaning fluid very sweet smelling. Hopefully u won't have anymore if u do and u think it really is waters then insist on a Scan. 

Does anyone get like a all over tight uncomfortable feeling like u can't get enough air in and have to sit down??? I keep feeling like this not really short of breath just a really uncomfortable aching tightness everywhere that makes me need to sit.. It's horrible xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

That's worrisome Lesh :( I'm sure it's nothing but I wish they'd check you anyways...

Thanks again ladies! Now I'm worried they got it wrong, I just can't be happy for long xD I don't have the scan pic to obsess over though so...


----------



## embeth

Danna I'm also worried they got it wrong keep looking at the potty shots i got and very nervous for my 20 week scan next week.. It would kill me to
Take the cute pink outfits back!! It can happen but if they actually see the girl bits it's unlikely.. Fx all will be fine x


----------



## LillyFleur

embeth said:


> Does anyone get like a all over tight uncomfortable feeling like u can't get enough air in and have to sit down??? I keep feeling like this not really short of breath just a really uncomfortable aching tightness everywhere that makes me need to sit.. It's horrible xx

I had something like that today at work,my throat felt really restricted and my heart was racing, had to go downstairs (where it was cooler) and sit down for a while, I was so scared I was going to pass out.

I'm still at work now, they did offer to let me go home but I started to feel better, still a bit anxious in case it happens again.


----------



## DannaD

Embeth, if all goes well I don't have any more scans! So this is it.. My OH won't let me doubt though, he is very sure. The lady pointed out the labias and the nothing in between, I'm just crazy. When I announced yesterday everyone was sooooo overjoyed, it would kill me to take that back!!


----------



## 3athena3

My Dr called with the results from the genetic testing... all came back normal! :happydance: Now just waiting for the U/S on Monday to check his kidneys. Fx'd everything turns out ok.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news, Athena! :)


----------



## LillyFleur

Great news! You must be so relieved.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

That's great news Athena!! 

I wouldn't worry Embeth and Danna. I think by18 weeks the baby is pretty much formed down there. I saw your potty shot Heather - def a girl! :) 

Hope everyone's feeling good today. I had a great sleep and feel great! But went up to the botanic gardens here and it was stinking hot. I just can't handle the heat at the best of times so being pregnant just makes it harder. So happy to be home and on the couch!


----------



## DannaD

Yay Athena! Great news!!

I know I'm being silly, it's just hard to believe I could be that lucky, I'm not that deserving! But I decided to drop the doubting now :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

So happy for you Athena, what a relief!!

I wouldn't worry Danna and Heather, I was only 16 weeks at our gender scan and Thomas most definitely had a penis - I think it's definitely safe to say your bundles are pink.

Of course a few days before our anatomy scan I dreamt they told us that Thomas was actually a girl. My mom has been feverishly knitting baby boy clothing - she would have had a fit! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

i wouldn't worry too much either ladies. It's really rare they get it wrong nowadays. of course they did get one wrong with me, and it does happen, but i still believe it's very rare. 

athena- praise the Lord you must be so relieved!!! such great news :hugs:

is it sad that the highlight of my pregnant day is taking off my bra and getting into some super comfy pajamas? I seriously look forward to it every night :wacko:


----------



## Lucy3

Haha blessed I don't even wait till the end of the day for comfy pj pants! As soon as I got home at midday today on went my soft, big and pink pj bottoms! and as for bras, I'm now wearing a super comfy crop top type 'bra' - doesn't even have a clasp at the back! I don't want anything with any structure near my boobies! &#128514;


----------



## blessedmomma

lesh- I forgot to say, there is some way you can use ph strips that are made for fish tanks and see if your water is leaking. I know I read about that once. they are very cheap and come in packs so there would be plenty for later if you thought it happened again. there is also some kind of pad you can buy and check it at the end of the day but from what I hear they are pretty expensive


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy3 said:


> Haha blessed I don't even wait till the end of the day for comfy pj pants! As soon as I got home at midday today on went my soft, big and pink pj bottoms! and as for bras, I'm now wearing a super comfy crop top type 'bra' - doesn't even have a clasp at the back! I don't want anything with any structure near my boobies! &#128514;

lol this cracked me up! I am a sahm and I homeschool, so there is rarely a reason I 'have' to leave. The time I'm dressed keeps getting smaller and smaller every day. soon I will just stay in my jams all day long and shower to change into my new ones each day. ah winter is coming isn't it! I did that too with the bras! I'm still nursing my last baby once a day, but I recently retired my nursing bras until this one gets here, and bought the biggest sports bras I could find. I can still get a boob out to nurse her and they are so much more comfy. It's still nice to get them off and into my jams every day, but soon I think I will only be getting dressed on occasions when someone is coming over or I have to go somewhere. :happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

that's such great news Athena, hope your scan goes well on Monday.

After my private scan I was also worried about if they had gotten the gender wrong, but since having had my anatomy scan and received some pictures to take home I'm about 100% sure on the gender. I have a potty shot that is so detailed it might as well be labeled "graphic" :haha: you can actually see the vaginal hole and labia parts.

DH and I ill be taking a trip to NY to visit family and friends this weekend, and to celebrate DS's 2nd birthday, and I get to see my bestie again! I'm excited! I need a good break.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Great news athena! 

I'm soo hormonal today! I've cried like 5 times, over such silly things. I never got like this with my first, so it feels so foreign to me!


----------



## Lucy3

Have fun in NY Lock! Are you taking your kids? Yay for seeing your bestie :) 

Oh no, mushy. Those hormonal emotional days are tough. What did you cry over? Sometimes a good cry can feel cleansing, do you feel ok now? I feel bad but I get agitated when my DH gets home. He doesn't usually get home till 7.30/8 pm and by then I'm grumpy and tired. I feel bad for being mopey but I can't seem to shake it!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Because my sisters ex husband unfriended me on facebook, but not my husband. 

My husband said something jokingly to me, but I took it way too personally. 

My mil, who is very much into healing through gems and rocks, gave me a pink quartz (which sends love vibrations) for our new baby. We already have one for us three, so it added to that. But then she was telling me how I needed to make sure to hold onto it tightly whenever I'm feeling upset or down about having another boy. 

Then just random things, like a song on the radio, a nursery ryme song about a mother duck that loses her babies... by the end of the day I am more annoyed over it than anything!


----------



## donnarobinson

I woke up this morning to bright red blood I'm 21 weeks today
I'm in triage now they've found his heartbeat got to see a Dr I was so scared x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everything is ok Donna, I had bleeding a few weeks ago too. Hope they can find out what the problem is and you get to go home soon :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun i was so scared I thought I had lost him x they think it's my low placenta but going to have to check x


----------



## lesh07

Hope things are okay Donna. It's good they found his heart beat. Xx

Thanks for the advice Blessed. It seems to have stopped again. I have been wearing a pad all day to check heaviness at the end of the day and so far other than discharge and maybe a slight smell of urine, There doesn't appear to be anything else that I would say is obvious. Just desperate to make it to 24 weeks. Can finally breath a little. Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

Hope all is well Donna! It must have been so scary :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls he's Been moving away and no bleeding since x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad things are ok Donna :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

So glad to hear they found his heartbeat Donna! And that he is moving :hugs: is your placenta covering cervix at all? Hope they figure out exactly what it is and that it's nothing serious. 

Lesh really hoping you can have some relief when you make it to v day! This has been a rough time for you. 

Lock a break sounds lovely! I would love a vacation right now. Hubs was at his last job for 15 years and got laid off, so he started a new one and doesn't have vacation yet boo. 

I recently bought some shirts (not maternity- but they were big on me) on sale for $3 a piece at Walmart. They looked really cute around my bump. Woke up a couple days ago and BOOM my tummy is so big I can't wear them anymore! When I lift my arms the bottom of my tummy shows which makes me extremely uncomfortable. Guess I shouldn't be buying clothes at this point unless they are maternity.


----------



## embeth

Hi all, 

Hope your bleeding has stayed away Donna. 
Busy day here, playground, lunch, crazy golf, park!! Only
a few days left of the school
Hols then back to routine and work for me..
I'm really struggling with names I like for this little one!
Anyone else not set on a name?? Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Hope all is ok now Donna :hugs:

We're set on our boys name, but really stuggling with our girls names!


----------



## sportysgirl

Gosh Donna that sounds scary, I hope you are ok.


----------



## PitaKat

Oh my, Donna, what a scary morning! So glad to hear that bub's heart is beating away and that he's being good and active.

We haven't finalized our name choices yet, but it's more of an issue of us liking too many names lol.

My husband starts training for his new job on Monday, which of course just happens to be the day of my scan. I am very grateful for his job, but i can't help but be sad that he's gonna miss the ultrasound :-(


----------



## Lucy3

What a relief baby is ok Donna! 

How are your hormones treating you today, Mushy? I find sleep does wonders for managing the emotional roller coaster. Hope you're ok today? Xx 

We haven't discussed names yet. But I've got 4 in my mind I like. What do you all think? 
Mila
Chloe 
Annabelle 
Sophia


----------



## free_spirtd

Hey there all! I haven't posted on these boards for a while... since before I got my bfp, but I am reaching out to connect with other mommies :). I am 17W5D pregnant as a FTM! Due date January 30th, with possibility of coming early. Hope everyone is well, and I can't wait to catch up on the boards!


----------



## DannaD

We chose Gabrielle, I love unisex names (in French Gabriel and Gabrielle sounds exactly the same) 

For a boy it would have been Thomas, which I also love. 

Lucy I like Sophia a lot :)


----------



## embeth

I really like all of those names Lucy, annabelle is really pretty. 
I like Isabelle, Jessica, Ella and Olivia at the moment but mind keeps changing!!
Pitakat.. I will also be alone at my 20 wk scan next week.. Was also for my 12 week it has worked out this time we have no one for our toddler so dh has to look after him :( never happened in my other pregnancies but I know he'd
Freak out in the scan room,
He freaks out when I use my Doppler thinks it hurts I think!
Welcome free spirtd xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Lucy3 said:


> What a relief baby is ok Donna!
> 
> How are your hormones treating you today, Mushy? I find sleep does wonders for managing the emotional roller coaster. Hope you're ok today? Xx
> 
> We haven't discussed names yet. But I've got 4 in my mind I like. What do you all think?
> Mila
> Chloe
> Annabelle
> Sophia

Aw love Annabelle! 

Welcome Free :hug:

The girls names we like are Isabella, Charlotte, Elizabeth. Quite traditional names but worried people will think they're borning and daughter will think they're not cool enough :haha:

We're pretty much set on Thomas if baby is :blue:


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome free!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hee hee *Danna* and *Lilly* - Thomas is what we're naming our little man!! Great minds think alike. ;-)


----------



## DannaD

Welcome Free! :)

I liked Elizabeth a lot but OH hated a girl named that and said no, haha.
Charlote too but then the new English princess got named that so it's probably gonna be verry verry popular this year!

Good friends named their daugther Annabelle, she's very sweet!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls I no I'm going to be on edge so much now / I hope everything will be ok x I wish I could get another scan sooner to check my placenta considering they don't really no how low it is as my bladder was empty I just want to no for certain where it is instead of got to sit in limbo til 34 weeks I hope I don't bleed again I've had nothing stil since 

We're Defo calling him cruz

I love all those names I really liked mila that was on my list for girls x 

I love him so much already and couldn't bare if anything went wrong x


----------



## Hopeful.89

Donna - you are in my thoughts and I hope for only good things the remainder of your pregnancy.

As for names for us. If it was a girl it would have been Millie Marie
Now that we know it is a boy we were stuck between Kelty Elliott and Barrett Elliott. We have decided on Barrett (Bear)!


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks for your thoughts on names ladies! Annabelle was my fav but I'm hesitate as my parents had a cat called Annabelle. Do you think that matters? 

Hope you get another scan sooner than 32 weeks Donna. We are in that awkward time of almost being 24 weeks but not quite. I'm hoping before we know it we'll be in the third tri and willing our babies out!


----------



## PitaKat

You ladies have great taste in names! I like Annabelle and Sophia, and Isabelle and Olivia, and Elizabeth and Charlotte. My good friend named her youngest Charlotte, so i don't think I'll get to use that one.

Embeth, I'm gonna ask my sister if she's free to go with me. Then she'd be able to record some of the scan on her phone, and my husband would be able to see some of it. Do you think the tech would allow filming?


----------



## embeth

No harm in asking.
Maybe once they've done their main checks they will let u film a little. My dh will be in the waiting room with our lo, shame for him not to be able
To be in there, least he ll be near by if God forbid they say there are any issues. We plan on having a 3d scan at the end of October and he lol def be there xx


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- at the anatomy ultrasound that was done by our dr they wouldn't allow filming. said it was against HIPAA regulations or whatever. and then gave us pictures after. so weird. at our private sonogram the lady couldn't have cared less. but they may do it different there. your friend going sounds nice and I hope your DH gets to see some film.

lucy- our last daughter is sophia so I'm partial ;) but love all your names!

this baby was surely gonna be a boy. I had a huge list of boy names I loved and 2 girl names I kinda liked.


----------



## 3athena3

Thinking of you Donna. Everything fx'd no more bleeding and healthy baby boy!

We have our sons 1st name. I don't love it but agreed to it years ago when we started having babies. At a complete impasse on his middle name. I refuse to go along with my husband's terrible choice (everyone we know friends and family agree it is a very bad idea). So far he refuses to compromise.:growlmad: I am compromising on the first name so don't understand why he is being so stubborn about the middle name. So frustrated was going to just not have a middle name but was told legally we have to have one. Sorry for the rant, got a little carried away but so frustrated with the situation. :dohh:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

The first name is Angelo. The middle name is so bad I'm afraid it would make dh look bad for even thinking of it.:wacko:


----------



## Lucy3

Haha! Tell us the middle name Athena!!


----------



## Lucy3

Angelo is a lovely name, a friend of ours has the cutest little boy called Angelo :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Aww love all the names. We usually have a middle name picked before a first name. It's easier for us, since we generally give a middle name after someone in one of our families or a good friend. The first name is the hard part for us lol


----------



## bunyhuny

Cute names, ladies! DH and I are thinking of naming our little girl Lexi. We'll see if it fits her when she's born.


----------



## donnarobinson

I have a niece called lexi-Mae j love Lexi and I have another niece called demi-Leigh 
Morning girls I've just woke up no more bleeding so far it's been about 24 hours he was kicking away like mad last night was lovely x


----------



## LockandKey

Welcome spirit!

Donna, I hope the bleed stays away and that you get another scan soon!

Yay name discussions! Love your name choices ladies!

We are 100% agreed now that this little lady will be named Claire Violet. 

DD1 is Nora Anne, and DS is Everett Samuel.

I consider myself to have a classic taste, but try to lean towards the less common. 

on my boys list I had Ivan, Tyler, Fletcher, and Adam

Before we settled on Claire, I also had Cambria, Althea, Tessa, Rowena, and Audrey on my list


----------



## embeth

Morning all, glad the bleeding has stayed away Donna.

I thought I would find it much easier to pick a name if I ever had a girl but now I am u just don't know! 
I can feel
My little one starting to get stronger.. She still doesn't move a whole lot but when she does now it's just stronger and more definite.. I feel so impatient to meet her just want it to be January!!! X


----------



## DannaD

Time is going by so slow it's torture!! Especially since I don't have another little one to keep me busy and work as been dead for 2 months now! Seriously haven't had a job related task in weeks T.T


----------



## lesh07

Welcome spirit! Xx

Glad the bleed has stayed away, It is a scary time. Xx

AFM....All around the bottom and side of my bumps are sore this morning. The time is def going slow as I know my scan is 1 week today! I just want to know that the fluid is all normal and what our baby is boy or girl. 

I keep changing my names for girls. We are set on a boys name for certain....Jackson - Andrew (Andrew is hubby's name)

Girls....I love Gracie! And am pretty sure Gracie will be in the name somehow. But I also recently love Maisie, Lacey, Alyssa and Darcie. Just can't decide. Will be a lot easier when we know gender. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

We have decided Benjamin Robert for this one. Benjamin just because we like it, and Robert is my husband's middle name. 

Our first son is Alexander Thomas which has no special meaning.


----------



## PitaKat

I wanted to use DH's first or middle name for the middle name if our baby's a boy, but DH didn't like that idea!


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- so glad the bleeding hasn't come back.

welcome spirit!

we have..
Alyana (pronounced alley-anna) Irene
Felicia Nicole
Peyton Michael
Jaxon Keely
Nathon Daniel
Mason Elijah
Sophia Lynn
and of course soon to be Landon James


----------



## donnarobinson

I have Craig junior Lizsandro 
& Chad Matthew Carlos 

And we haven't decided on cruzs middle name yet. X


----------



## embeth

We have:
Rhys James braden
Corey Joshua 
Jacob Samuel 
Still no idea on this little girl!!


----------



## PitaKat

I just watched my belly move several times as baby moved around :-D i love it!


----------



## LillyFleur

How exciting PitaKat! I've finally been feeling movement this week and DH got to feel the baby kick last night :cloud9:


----------



## lesh07

20 weeks today! Halfway mark. 6 days till my scan and I am hoping to be reassured about the fluids. Xx


----------



## SakuraRayne

hey girls what middle name do you think for Blaine soo stuck haha


----------



## sportysgirl

Great for seeing and feeling movements! 

Happy halfway Lesh!


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/C0045BD3-03C2-4B93-9A39-571ED531E41B_zps89giaavr.jpg

Here is my bump today :) 
https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/7E3DC605-F623-4307-8886-782420D683DB_zpse4r4v83p.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bump Donna!


----------



## free_spirtd

Thank you for the welcome ladies! I would love to add the snowdrop to my siggy, and also my journal, but when I insert it just has the link? I can't remember how to put it in so you just see the title.

We are 18 weeks today! So excited to be rolling along. Still only slight occassional kicks, but my belly seemed to have grown and hardened overnight. I also over did it today with lifting, so trying to rest atm. 

We found out via the progenity test at 11 weeks. Our little man will be Trenten Michael :). Hubs picked it out~!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Lovely bump Donna.

I can't get the snowdrop Sig to work either freespirit. Sorry can't be more help.


----------



## free_spirtd

No worries! Just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me :).


----------



## donnarobinson

The only way I got it to work was by coping the link out the actual signature thread x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Just got back from visiting family for a memorial. Over a 10 hour drive each way! 

Anyway, that's when I chose to announce I was having another boy, which is apparently pretty disappointing to most. 

Then my brother and cousin were talking about how they think I've made a huge mistake having a second so quickly and they don't think I'll be able to do it. They somehow didn't realize my husband was in the same room. 

I'm so irritated with all of them!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww hope ur ok Hun people can be so rude u can do it and u will be fine !i was in the super market yday and was waiting in line to pay when some child must of been about 11 said are you pregnant I said yes he said what are u having I said a boy he said oh that's unlucky isn't it 
I only had one of my boys with me imagine if I had the two sad tho that a child can even come out with those things that the world has taught us it's nice to have mixed genders! It didn't upset me as he's a child and I ok with having another son now but it would of done a few weeks ago. 

I have a two year age gap and will be 22 months this time it's hard work at time but doable and worth it x


----------



## LillyFleur

Oh god I'm actually going to punch someone when I'm pregnant with baby #2 (or more) can't believe the stupid comments people come out with, it's like just because we're pregnant they can say anything they want to us.

Your boys are going to have such fun growing up together! Esp with a smaller age cap.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can't believe how rude people can be!


----------



## lesh07

That's really bad of them Mushy. Your boys will grow up to be best friends. My son was 11 when he finally got a little brother and although he was fascinated with him at the start and loves having a baby brother, the age gap did start to show. He still adores him but now my eldest id almost 15 and little man is 3 he no longer want's to spend time with him. 

So your 2 little men are gonna have a blast together. Xx


----------



## embeth

How rude mushy. I got comments similar when I told people I was pregnant with my second boy. There is only 17 months between him
And my first. Yes it was hard to start with but so the right thing to do they are very close and always have each other to play with! Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm really not fussed I'm having a boy now I love him so much already I am still slightly sad I'm not having a girl but that's not to say I'm unhappy he's a boy I'm over the moon I see my two boys together and now cruz will slot right in to them ! 
I am obv Ment to be a mommy of boys &#128153; I still feel like I'm defo done and won't be having anymore . I want to enjoy my boys growing up I feel like I've been pregnant forever and a day lol x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Thank you ladies. This is the first time I got a response like that, and I was super worried that it would make me feel worse, but it really made me just think screw them, cause they have no right to care what gender I'm having. It didn't make me feel better, but I'm happy for not worse. 

As for my brother and cousin I desperately want to say something to confront them but my husband won't let me :( oh well just going to move on I guess.


----------



## Lucy3

Mushy, I think trying to put the rude comments behind you is the best thing. You could always say something like 'yes, it will be challenging at times having two little ones - so feel free to come a help out!' See what they say to that! I really don't understand why people think it's ok to make negative comments about pregnancy. It's a hard enough time as it is without others 'opinins' added to it. 

We had people over for a BBQ yesterday and now the floors are so dirty I've mopped and swept several times and just can't get them clean. Im blaming being pregnant with my obsession with the floors!


----------



## embeth

Lucy I'm terrible with floors..
Some days they just drive me
Mad! I hate the dirt and smears I can.. We have a black lab so that doesn't help plus 3 messy boys I spend my life cleaning and pregnancy makes me
So much worse!


----------



## DannaD

Sorry about the rudes comments :( How can people think it's okay to say such things? 

I just went to buy some maternity clothes. It's expensive, but I feel so pretty! It really helps to show I'm pregnant and not just weirdly shapped, haha. I wanted to just buy long regular shirts but it makes me look like a potato :'S


----------



## Lucy3

I'm glad I'm not alone, Embeth! Sometimes i get a paper towel and wipe it to make sure I got all the dirt off after I mop. and just now i bought a new mop in the hope it gets rid of the grime!! My DS is now obsessed with the mop and broom. I guess that's a good habit to pick up from me! 

That's exciting Danna! I'm wearing a maxi dress today that's not a maternity one and it's soooo tight and uncomfortable. I did indulge in a new bra from Victoria secret today. It's called a 'longue bra' and is meant to be their most comfortable. It's really soft and had no clips or underwire so I just had to get it!


----------



## blessedmomma

Sorry about the rude comments mushy and Donna! I have definitely had my share, but mostly about the number of children we have. There is always someone in our families that says something beyond horrible. 

Donna that's a beautiful bump!! 

I'm afraid I have to get some maternity clothes too ladies. So expensive, but I'm so big this time I look like a cow in everything. At least if I wear something maternity instead of dh's shirts maybe I'll look pregnant instead of just fat lol


----------



## LockandKey

I have somewhat expensive taste (depends on what you personally consider expensive), so I really have no advice on where to shop for maternity clothes, but my favorite store is PinkBlush Maternity. Prices are about average, tops and dresses are adorable and fashionable, and the jeans fit fantasticly


----------



## embeth

Haha Lucy my youngest is obsessed with the mop and Hoover! It's all
He asked for .. Loves it if he sees them in shops.. Plus the lawn mower! I do sometimes cut the grass to keep him
Happy ;)
I ordered some maternity bits from h&m, my bump doesn't quite fill the tops yet looking forward to when it's a bit bigger think they will fit better then xx


----------



## lesh07

4 days till gender scan. Hoping to see a healthy baby. Friday at 1pm. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay not long! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Not lOng how exciting x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

It's soon Lesh!!

Here there's only 1 maternity store haha... Even H&M, Walmart, etc don't carry their maternity line, and since I want to try stuff before buying, no online shopping for me!


----------



## embeth

Not long lesh v exciting! I have my 20 week scan on Thursday morning very nervous hope baby is happy and healthy!!

Here's my bump today.. Still low and not really above my belly button looking forward to it rounding out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bump Embeth!


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou ladies. So excited! I really need to know baby is good so I can start buying things as not brought 1 thing yet! 

Yay Embeth! Lovely bump. Xx

This is my 20 week bump! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 20 weeks Lesh, lovely bump!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Great bumps lesh and embeth and good luck at your scans! Sure all will be great.

I'm in pretty much all maternity now...have some stuff from Old Navy, Motherhood and H&M. Can't believe how fast my bump is growing - had a long big baggy shirt and loose fitting Jacket that I thought would fit for the whole pregnancy - nope, they are snug around the bump now.

What a weekend...we rented a storage locker so we can clear out the nursery and then the power went out Saturday due to a windstorm. Chaos. We had power back by Sunday morning but traffic lights were still out and stores still closed. And today there are gusting winds - I better not get stranded at work!


----------



## Frustrated1

Hey Fit Mama! Didn't realise you were in Vancouver! We are currently here and also experienced the storm on Saturday... We had got off the hop on hop off your bus in the park and ended up getting stranded there as they stopped all traffic coming in. Had to walk all of the way out in the end, in the pouring rain and wind, and took ages to find a cab. The food at Granville Island made up for it tho! &#128522;


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Oh no Frustrated, what a nightmare, especially while pregnant! Glad you got some good eats though. :)

Would you believe it hasn't rained all summer here until now?!? :haha:

Hope the rest of your trip goes smoother even though it's looking like another nasty day outside.


----------



## embeth

Great bump lesh! X


----------



## Frustrated1

Just our luck Fit Mama! We leave today for Alaska. Not sure I fancy getting on the boat in this weather! The forecast looks miserable for the whole week we are away too. Hopefully California will have better weather next week &#128591;


----------



## Lucy3

Frustrated, if one thing California has its stable weather! To the point of dull lol. I wish we would get some rain, it's so dry and dusty. 
Loving the bumps! Mine is a bit lop sided, looks like the baby is lying on my right side, someone noticed on the weekend and said it looked like a bum poking out!


----------



## blessedmomma

Love the bumps Lesh and embeth! I took a pic this morning and I'm seriously big!! I woke up a few days ago and lost half my wardrobe. It was literally overnight. My shirts that were fitting perfect on me are now too short when I lift my arms to do something. My bump hangs out the bottom! I look like what I usually look like around 32 weeks in my pregnancies. Can't imagine what it will be like in the end this time!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies my scan could not come quick enough now. As I came back from the toilet, Went to sit down and said to the hubby "Oh that feels warm" Went back to the loo and had some more watery spots in my undies. Really praying it's just urine that I'm not feeling (Although as I had just been to the loo I would have thought I was done) Instead of fluid as if it is I have been getting these feelings for 4 weeks now! :( Xx


----------



## Lucy3

When's your scan Lesh? Hoping it's a great one and you get the reassurance you need xx

Looking good blessed! It's funny how each pregnancy carries differently. I've got a smaller bump this time - I fully expected to be bigger the second time! Still time to catch up though!


----------



## PitaKat

I had my ultrasound this morning, baby looks great, head down and very active. It wasn't easy for the tech to get all the shots and measurements she needed lol. My sister had to work so my mom ended up going with me instead.
 



Attached Files:







Message_1441060019366(1)~2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blessedmomma

Lesh I hope everything is ok! I'm always on guard since my water broke at 26 weeks with one of mine, and contractions never start for me when my water breaks. Have you not went in to have it checked at l&d just to make sure?? 

Thanks Lucy! I agree, it's so weird how they are all different. I'm definitely bigger this time but I also know he weighed 12 oz when he was supposed to be weighing 7-8 oz so I fully expect a big guy lol! 

Pita- absolutely precious!!! Are you not finding out the gender for sure then?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

That's right, blessedmomma, today was my opportunity to find out gender if we wanted to, but i didn't. Baby is gonna be a surprise for sure!

I'm loving the bump pictures, ladies, so cute!


----------



## embeth

Glad the Scan went well pita that's a lovely profile pic such a cute little face! 

Hope you get reassured at your scan lesh. 
Two more days until mine; be nice seeing baby again not looking forward to having to go into work afterwards tho! First time in 6 weeks since the long school holidays x


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely scan pic and I'm sure everything will be fine Lesh 

I have the midwife a two weeks today. Can't wait to hear babies heartbeat again and not sure if she will measure my bump I think they start that at 28 weeks on ur second Third babies etc I'm
Normally measuring two weeks ahead with mine so we will see my son goes back to nursery next week not looking forward to school runs lol
Cruz moves around so much just lately I love it but then worry when I don't feel him lol x can't believe it won't be long til v day x


----------



## lesh07

Thanks ladies. Scan is Friday afternoon Lucy! Everytime I have rang concerned about it they've told me I have to go through the doctor's 1st as I'm not quite 21 weeks! That's one way of making you and your baby sound important! (Sarcasm) So as I knew my scan was approaching I left it till then. As it's only every few days. Xx


----------



## DannaD

Good luck for friday Lesh! I'm sure it will reassure you :hug:

I thought it was time for a bump pic, here we go!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bump Danna!


----------



## sportysgirl

Lovely bumps ladies.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Love all the bump pictures! 

I have my scan today! Excited to see baby again!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Cute bump Danna!

Lesh, sure all is fine, but how annoying that they're giving you the runaround like that. Glad your scan will be here soon!

Donna I had my bump measured by my midwife yesterday but this is my first baby (didn't know that mattered). My bump is measuring more than half a week ahead...not surprised, I feel like it's huge!

Frustrated I hope you're keeping entertained inside the boat on your way to Alaska because I'm guessing you don't want to be outside in this chill!


----------



## embeth

Lovely bump danna!

Hope your scan went well
Mushy x

Anyone else eating a lot?? I am eating so much lately the weight will pile
On! For the first tri and a while after didn't really want to eat now I can't stop!! And also my boobs are so sore.. They weren't sore at all until about 2 weeks ago!! Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

I a eating more. Like small amounts but seems like all day!


----------



## free_spirtd

I eat so much and am never satisfied. I'm eating pretty well, just not a lot of leafy greens, but nothing horribly bad. But I'm STARVING. 

How about being so hungry but nothing sounds good? Anyone else have that?


----------



## free_spirtd

donnarobinson said:


> The only way I got it to work was by coping the link out the actual signature thread x



Thank you . Where is the signature thread located?


----------



## blessedmomma

I feel like I'm definitely eating more. 

Love the bump danna!

Can't wait to hear some updates on scans :)


----------



## DannaD

Thanks ladies! Can't wait for Fall to arrive so I can dress my bump proprerly haha.

I'm eating a lot too! I'm starving right now.. I need a lot of healthy-ish snacks or I'll gain too much for sure! Baby is hungry, not my fault ;P


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

My scan went well, baby is measuring half a week ahead. He's definitely a boy and has all his proper parts!

And I do have an anterior placenta again. Which explains why movements have been muted for so long.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad your scan went well Mushy :)


----------



## embeth

Glad it went well mushy. My 20 week scan is tomorrow morning!! Nervous and excited about seeing my little one again they seem
To look so much bigger at each scan, I was using my Doppler the other night and me and my dh both felt her trying to kick it away from the outside! She's definitely getting stronger, just praying she's all healthy. 

Glad I'm not the only one with a big appetite.. I try and be good but I just love eating at the moment and am particularly keen on the macdonalds sweet chilli wrap! I'm glad my boys are back to school tomorrow as will be no macdonalds lunch time trips in the week! 

Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

I know we're a while off this, but how are you all planning to feed baby once it's born? 

I was always of the mind set that I would 100% exclusively BF, but over the last few weeks I've been thinking about bottle feeding, I hear so many stories of women really struggling to BF and it caused a lot of pain/problems that it's really putting me off (that and I have flat nipples :dohh: which I read can make it more complicated) and don't want it to cause me to feel like sh*t the first few weeks when I should be enjoying baby and not worrying about if I am doing it right. 

I know there are pros/cons to both and I think whichever option you choose is great, don't want this to be a debate as I know It can be quite a senstive subject, just looking to hear your own hopes/experiences :flower:


----------



## DannaD

I plan on trying BF with absolutly no pressure. If I like it and it's easy, I'll mix BF with formula feeding. If it doesn't work well, formula straight away.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I will hopefully bf again although hopefully this baby won't be such a boob addict like my DD was/is!


----------



## PitaKat

Im gonna breastfeed again. Nearly everyone struggles with it in the beginning, there's a learning curve. And it is painful at first. But i think it's worth it. I'm one of those people that believes breast is best, but I'm also very thrifty and there was no way i was spending a bunch of money on formula when my body was already making exactly what my baby needed lol! Also, breastfeeding helped me lose the baby weight, but I know that's not everyone's experience.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I definitely plan to breastfeed, and as I'm still currently breast feeding my first, probably end up with two breastfeeding babies. 

It is definitely hard in the beginning. I don't normally have flat nipples, but when my boobs first got their milk in they flattened out. Plus my son had a lazy latch, so the two together caused a good amount of issues. And, he was constantly nursing, he wouldn't take a pacifier so he comfort nursed a lot on me. Despite the beginning being painful, and having multiple issues I am soo glad I kept going. 

There were plenty of times I wanted to stop and give formula. But, then I tried to give him formula once, just to see if he'd take it and nope. He acted like I tried to poison him. 

In the end, I am pro happy healthy and fed baby. So, if it doesn't work out with this baby, then that's what happens. If someone chosen to just formula feed, then I'm all for it. It truly is whatever is best for mom and baby.


----------



## Lucy3

I plan of BF again too. I have really tiny nipples &#128514; but it was fine. Of course there was definitely a learning stage (day 4 when my milk came in I remember sitting in the shower with these painful melons and cried! Mind you, I was crying at everything at this stage) and my DH ran out and got a pump which definitely helped. Anyway, I found it particularly helpful at night as getting up and making bottles is much harder than just popping the baby on the boob &#128077;&#127995; but like you mushy, whatever works for mummy and baby is best! Give it a go, Lilly. It's a pretty cool experience. I was freaked out a bit at the thought before I had my baby but then it felt so natural.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

I plan to breastfeed again too.


----------



## Lucy3

Haha heather, I know what you mean about the pump with those melon boobies!! There was no way to get the baby on - they were rock hard! &#128563;


----------



## donnarobinson

I must be the only one who won't breastfeed I didn't breastfeed my two sons and don't plan to this time I have no reasons or excuses other then I just don't want to
I did wish I could last time tho but he had a tongue tie and wouldn't latch but I can't lie I don't think I could have the patience for the cluster feeds etc when I've got two toddlers to look after also. I just prefer to feed them formula 
I no about the pros and cons etc but formula has never done my kids no harm x


----------



## blessedmomma

Glad to hear it went well mushy! 

I plan to bf. My first 5 babies were all formula fed. I was sexually assaulted and sexually abused when I was younger so I had major psychological issues with putting my breast in my child's mouth. I felt like I would be molesting them. It literally made me sick to my stomach to even consider. For that reason I absolutely understand anyone who does not want to bf for whatever reason and would support them wholeheartedly. I believe God gave us formula for a reason. 

With saying that, I did ask Jesus to heal me of the way I viewed my body and He was faithful in doing so. I had considered Bf'ing my 5th baby, but it went to the wayside when I was 32 weeks along and had major complications. By the time he was emergency induced at 37 weeks and barely made it out alive (his placenta abrupted) I could have cared less and went with what I knew best and formula fed him. I have never felt guilt or bad in any way to ff my babies. They were all very loved and cared for. Bonding was no different for me. 

When he was a couple mos old my breast leaked one day and I remembered I had considered Bf'ing him. I though about trying to relactate since I heard it was possible, but then we found out we were pregnant with #6. So I prayed a lot and when he was born I bf him. I went in thinking I would just try and if it didn't work out, well I would ff. but it was horrendous. For the first 5 mos it was really rough. He had lip tie so a bad latch. That dropped my supply and he wasn't getting enough. I used herbs and brought supply back up and had mastitis several times along with clogged ducts. It gave me oversupply, but when I pump nothing comes out- no matter how full I was. They thought I had thrush and was treated for it several times before they realized it was actually reynauds phenomenon. Very painful. Also my son was allergic to milk, peanuts, and eggs so I had to eliminate things and add back in slowly. I also had to have a mole removed from the underside of my breast that kept getting rubbed on and bleeding. Pretty much if there could have been a problem I had it! BUT he refused bottles and formula completely and gagged on it. So I had to make it work. After those 5 months things got better. I was seeing the lactation dept at my hospital and they helped to fix his latch and were also able to help me deal with low and over supply correctly. When I was able to figure it all out it was lovely! I nursed him until he was 19 mos old and I was about 20 weeks along in my next pregnancy. 

With my next baby I was already aware of her lip tie so latched her as I had learned with him. Also knew pumping did not work for me so was able to know what to do to not get mastitis or clogged ducts. Had learned with him how to nurse in a carrier, so was able to be up and around with her much earlier. It was a completely different experience. 

I can't say ff or bf is easier for me. They both have benefits and challenges, but I plan to bf again for the financial aspect of it. I will always support fellow moms in whatever they decide. I would say if you want to try Bf'ing to get in touch with women who can help if problems arise whether that be friends who have bf or a lactation consultant. It was a blessing and such a big help for me.


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna i don't believe you have to have a reason. If you choose to, then that's what's best. Honestly I wanted my last baby to take one bottle a day of formula since nothing comes out when I pump, but she refused. I think it was the nipple on the bottle she didn't like. I tried a bunch of kinds but nothing worked. I really wanted my dh to be able to feed her a bottle once a day at the end of the night while I showered. I was quite disheartened that it didn't work out. I will likely try it again. Loving your baby is what's best and most important. The rest is just details.


----------



## embeth

I will breastfeed, have done with the first 3.. Stopped with my youngest when he was 17 months. There is no doubt it is hard in the beginning, painful at times too but if u stick with it it really does get a lot easier
And has so many benefits for the baby. &#128521; saying that everyone has to do what's best for them and their little one, I want to try and mix with formula a little once baby is a few months if I can as my babies seem to all be boob crazy and have never taken a bottle. My first didn't stop until he was 2&1/2, we go on holiday when she ll be 4 months and I want to be able to give a bottle of I'm by the pool/beach without worrying about getting my boob out!!

Scan and 9 tomorrow morning so not long now for me.. Then it's straight to work afterwards.. Day of teaching followed by a meeting I'll be shattered. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww Hun bless you sorry to hear about ur past 
I defo I don't feel I have to explain myself to no one there my babies and I do what's best for us but Ino some people hate formula lol. 
My boys grew well gained weight there both so clever never did them any harm although Chad has cows milk allergy so he had to be switched formula a few times in the end he had nutramegin which is no cows milk 
He can eat dairy now but stil can't have cows milk so he has soya milk 
Chad self settled from
Young got in a great routine slept so well and slept thru the night from early and I do think this is due to the good routine we had going I'm so stuck on routines and that's why I don't think breastfeeding would work for me I may change my mind and try but I doubt it x
And to be honest I hate my boobs being full of milk and leaking Once baby is hear I want to work on finally getting some kind of confidence back and losing weight x


----------



## Lucy3

I'm sorry you went through that, Blessed. Hopefully bf is a lot easier this time and baby isn't tongue tied. 

Embeth im the same, I'm going to try and stick to one bottle of formula a day with this one. My DS was a nightmare to get off the boob and I felt like I was literally attached to him for 10 months. He wouldn't even take pumped milk. So this time it's going to be a bottle a day consistently! Good luck with your scan tomorrow! How exciting you'll get to see your little girl again! What do you teach? I was a primary/elementary school teacher and sometimes I really miss it. I used to love the first day back when I could see my friends (haha that makes me sound like a kid!) and the children would be all fresh and eager to start the year. 

Donna, I love the sound of a routine! My friends who ff also got themselves into a great routine much more easily than I did. &#128077;&#127995;

Im thinking maybe I have a little bug as I'm extra tired. Every time I get tire and have to nap during the day I get all panicked at the thought of being exhausted with a newborn.


----------



## embeth

Sorry to hear of what you went through blessed xxx

Lucy I teach PE in a secondary school so 11-18 years. It has it's ups and downs I only work part time now which suits me nice to have some time where I'm not running around after a toddler but wouldn't want to do anymore always can't wait to get home and see my boys after work!

I really hope I can introduce the bottle ok always found it so hard as I seem to make so much milk and boobs were always so full so missing a feed to give a bottle made them worse! 

Very excited to see her again on the scan tomorrow just anxious she's all healthy. Will update at some point as to how it went and hopefully a pic! 

Xx


----------



## DannaD

Sorry about what you went through Blessed, but glad that you healed.

I don't like my boobs to be touched, so it's hard to imagine I'll like a baby sucking on it. And the nurses "teaching" you how to do it by grabbing you and positioning you (what I've been told by friends) almost make me want to not try at all. But I probably will, we'll see.

Oh, I've just made a video of baby kicking! It's so cute now I can look at it all the time and show it around haha.


----------



## Lucy3

I have the same problem with missing a feed too, Embeth. I usually have to pump when I miss one but I'm going to still make the bottle a priority. Fingers crossed it's easier this time! 

Danna, I felt the same way as you in terms of boobies and breastfeeding &#128513; but I guess something happens to you with hormones etc and it doesn't feel as strange when the baby is there. In terms of the nurses pushing the baby on the boob, I've heard they can be like that but thankfully I didn't have any like that! Mind you, I remember telling my mum to 'quick push it forward!' When I was trying to get my son to latch in the early days! Haha, I'm usually very private with these things but I definitely changed!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I plan to try bfing but with no prior experience I can't say if it will work or not...not.going to beat myself up over it if it doesn't.


----------



## 3athena3

Lovely bump pics ladies!

I bf'd both of my kids for a while. They both lost interest and switched to formula when they started walking (9mnths for DS and 11months for DD). After 12 months switched to cow's milk. I never liked pumping as it took to long so never built up a stored supply. Only pumped when engorged etc. I always used a nipple shield when bfing. It didn't effect my supply so never tried to wean them from it. I plan on doing the same this time. They can bf until they lose interest or they are a year old whichever comes first.

Went for my rescan of baby's kidneys Monday. They still can't tell if it's a horseshoe kidney or not.:dohh: Decided not to refer to the high risk Dr. unless they can tell for sure there s a problem. I really don't want another Dr.. My OB has done my last 2 c-sections and I don't trust anyone else to get my baby out honestly. Plus he is supposed to decide based on scarring etc. If it is safe for us to have any more children or if we have to stop. Don't think I would trust another Dr's opinion since they don't know my pregnancy history and all.

Good luck and happy thoughts to everyone with scans coming up!


----------



## LockandKey

I plan on exclusively bf again after bfing my first 2 for over a year.

For ladies who have not tried bfing yet, make sure you buy nipple cream and nursing pads, because those will be your savior!

Sorry about what you had to go through Blessed.

Lucy, hope you feel better!

Athena, I was the same way, I never bothered to build up a good enough supply so I could pump and store it. I never really had the time to pump, I was always so busy, or just too lazy :haha: Sorry to say I have no advice on introducing bottles from breast, both DD and DS refused bottles once they started bfing

My first 2 births were vaginal, so if all goes well (fingers crossed) I'm planning on going as natural as possible, though keeping an open mind knowing it doesn't always go as planned, but still hoping to have as little intervention as possible.

DS turns 2 this weekend and we are going to the Renaissance Festival for his birthday! I'm excited!

Also, this is completely random, but I found out today that one of the children's shows DD and DS watch is narrated by William Shatner! I was like "Whoa, whaaaat?"

Here's my 22 week bump pic, can't believe I'm 22 weeks already *_* it's going by so fast! But I'm so excited to meet her. DD already calls her "Claire" and today she told me "mommy I love Claire!" :cloud9:
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11949785_10201057867085450_242247082_n_zpslqz9gdvc.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

Athena- I hope everything turns out fine and baby's kidneys are normal. I would love if my kids weaned themselves around that time and went to bottles! 

thanks ladies for all the kind words! I am truly healed so it's all just an afterthought now. and nursing my last baby was a breeze. very wonderful experience. I wasn't even sore from the start even though I expected to be for a few weeks. a good latch from the start makes a world of difference!

I'm planning on doing the same as some of you ladies. will start giving a bottle a day right from the start so hopefully this LO will take to it.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had a pounding headache since yday won't shift doesn't help my kids get up so early lol! Back to nursery next week for CJ :) he can't wait 
22 weeks today. :)


----------



## LillyFleur

Thanks for all your replies ladies :hugs: I definitely plan on trying to BF but at least if it all goes t*ts up (pun intended) I will just formula feed and won't feel too bad for doing so. 

I made my husband donate blood for the first time last night, neither of us have ever done it and I thought if I'm going through all this rubbish (blood tests, injections etc) being pregnant he can suck it up and have some pain too...Well he went white as a sheet and nearly passed out :haha: I kept saying at least you don't have to give birth! MEN!! :dohh:


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, 

Had my 20 week scan this morning. All was good mainly. She said at the end she couldn't get a good view of the celebellum that is at the back of the brain and I have to
Go back in a week!&#128533; she said it was position and
She thinks she's saw it and it's fine but couldn't get a clear view. Of
Course I'm stressing tho! Everything else was perfect she spent so long looking at the heart.. Literally most of the scan and I was getting stressed but she just said it's fine. No pics either as baby was facing outwards so
Got no profile view.. Confirmed girly tho!!&#128521; 
We have a private anomaly scan booked for Saturday my do wasn't that impressed with her so we figure it's worth the money then the rescan with the nhs next thurs xx

Hope everyone is doing ok today.. Hope
Your headache shifts Donna, I had one the other week was awful took 2 days to shift! X


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm sure she is just fine Hun :) Ino loads of people who had to go back for scans because babies were in the wrong position x try not to worry x


----------



## DannaD

I'm sure all is fine Embeth! It must be hard to get all those measurements.

Argh I have a bad case of damp undies today... I keep worrying it's my waters leaking. I'm such a ball if anxiety, I want to put myself on bedrest until 30 weeks...lol... ;.;


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've got the worst heartburn today! And for some reason only my right ankle and foot is swelling. By the end of the day it's total cankle city!

And I always feel so guilty complaining about anything, because everything else is so easy for me.


----------



## PitaKat

I have to go back too embeth, apparently baby wasn't in the right position to see everything. It happens.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

So cute Heather! 

I would be nervous about having to go back to get another scan too, Embeth. Especially for her brain- but I am a worrier and I'm sure everything is perfect in there. Did you say you're getting a full scan on Sunday? Not too long away to get another look.

Bummer about the headache Donna. I was having them at the start and the only thing that vaguely helped was caffeine! 

How's the kanckle today Mushy? The heat probably isn't helping it. Although it's been a bit cooler the last few days- I'm loving it! 

Today I'm really missing wine and sushi.... &#128533;


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That is a beautiful start Heather, it's going to look so great when it's done! 

Lucy, they're perfectly normal ankles in the morning, but no matter what get all nasty and swollen by the end of the day. Actually, just my right ankle it's so weird. But yeah, this heat totally isn't helping even though today (as you know) was just such a beautiful day!


----------



## Lucy3

I know! I feel like autumn is in the air! Did you get swelling like that with Alexander?


----------



## blessedmomma

Beautiful bump lock!! 

Oh Donna I'm starting to get nightly headaches. Not happy about it! 

Pita and embeth hope the follow up scans show everything was fine all along :hugs:

Mushy I'm getting heartburn right before bed at night and if I don't take some tums I have to get out of bed to take some. Boo.

Very cute Heather! Great start


----------



## embeth

Thanks all. Lucy we are having a private one tomorrow so not long to wait. I know it's common to be called back, the whole scan just left me feeling uneasy though the woman was a bit strange. She didn't seem to look at the head for very long spent the whole time
On the heart, 4th pregnancy and iv never had them spend that long on the heart. Then at the end just said you need to come back as I didn't see this in the brain!! I am a real worrier too hoping its just me overthinking as usual!

Pita I hope they get everything at your next scan xx

Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely start to the nursery :) 
Well I had bad headaches to start with but they stopped but I have had them back last few days . 
He was moving yday and really hurting me I dno how he was lying lol he was pretty quiet yday stil moving enough but nothing compared to the day before think he tired him self out x I have my 24 weeks appointment with the midwife on the 15th which is a week Tuesday can't wait as I'll be 24 weeks two days later :) 
Some days I don't no how I'm going to cope with three young boys like yday when there driving me insane lol 
They wake up at like 6am I'd kill for a lie in x


----------



## LockandKey

has anyone else had hot flashes yet? :wacko: I had 2 over last 24 hrs


----------



## LillyFleur

I keep getting warm at work and feeling like I can't breath, doesn't help I work in a sealed office and people keep turning the aircon off, so i'm probably suffocating.


----------



## LockandKey

Lily, that sounds awful! 

Donna I'm also wondering how I'm going to manage 3 especially in the morning routine when I need to get everyone dressed and fed so I can drop DD1 off at school.


----------



## TTCBean

So weird, the past two days I've felt (and seen) kicks around my ribs. To my knowledge at 22 weeks he shouldn't be up there!? Feeling very nauseated and my stomach feels full, I'm guessing he's up there as much as he can be.


----------



## donnarobinson

My lil man kicks by my ribs as well x


----------



## blessedmomma

same thing with me donna. had headaches in the beginning that had gone away but I've been getting them the last few days.

my cold went into bronchitis so I'm coughing up a lung today :(


----------



## blessedmomma

weird question. I have no tyenol until DH gets home. I'm sick so I feel too weak to drive and get some. I know we are not supposed to take ibuprofin while pregnant, but how horrible would it be to take it once???


----------



## DannaD

No idea Blessed, I hope it got better! :( 

Hey ladies, until when do you plan to work? How close to your expected due date? I've been wondering about that for a while... I work far from home, 1h or 1h30 bus and subway rides each way and during winter... :/


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Danna I am having the same dilemma, I also work about an hour and a half from home and take transit. :(

On one hand I don't want to waste too much of my mat leave sitting and home waiting around, but what a gong show it would be if I went into labor at work.

Plus I was the only baby my mom gave birth to and I was 2 weeks early...so there is that to consider.


----------



## 3athena3

Hope you feel better soon blessed!

I'll join the terrible headaches have returned club. Ugh can't wait for them to hopefully go away again. 

I'm also worried about the logistics of 3. Not really worried about home but have no idea how to manage loading all 3 in the car in the middle of winter not being able to lift anything heavier than the new baby. Fx'd it's not an icy winter and that Angelo likes the car seat better than the other 2 did. Ds and dd always cried in their carseats until they were over 6 months old even though they liked the swing etc.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I am so worried about two! Mostly because they're so close in age, and ds1 won't be terribly independent by the time #2 comes. I'm thinking grocery store visits and worried how I'll manage 2. I know that when the time comes it'll totally become no big deal in no time, but dang it if I'm not going to worry until then!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

How are you feeling blessed? I remember calling DH in my last pregnancy asking him to bring Tylenol home after work. Hope it helped! 

Hope your scan goes well Embeth x 

Half of me is worried about having 2, but then I'm just so ready to meet this baby and not be pregnant! DS will be 23 months so I'm hoping he will be a bit more independent. I'm hoping that every now and then when I'm exhausted I'll be able to put him in front of the iPad or TV and shut my eyes on the couch. My biggest worry is definitely the lack of sleep.


----------



## Lucy3

Yay Heather! That so exciting! You just have a cute little round bump! :)


----------



## LockandKey

I hope you are feeling better Blessed!

I know I probably sound like a broken record by now, but the easiest way in handling more than one so close in age is wearing the youngest for as long as possible. That's my plan of attack anyway. Baby wearing saves sanity :haha:

DS has been getting better at holding hands with me whilst walking, so hopefully a 2-3 child transition will go smoothly. I just expect DS to be more whiny and tantrum more since he gets jealous easily and is a big momma's boy. I'm not sure he will adjust to a new baby well, but we'll see!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I've moved up a block on my ticker yay! Can't believe in 25 days I'll be into double figures days wise that is
Lucy my first was 24 months when Chad arrived and he took to it fine . :) he adored him even tho he wasn't really interested in babies . There will almost be the same gap this time between Chad and baby Barr two months which shudnt make much difference 
CJ was a easy baby he's so laid back and easy going 
Chad is the complete opposite he's into everything right now I hope he settles down before cruz is here

I wasn't more tired when Chad was born probably because he slept great from the start I can honestly say I've probably had about 4 bad nights with him if that he's always self settled and slept thru from
Before one even when he was a newborn he only woke twice 
So I bet I'm destined for a none sleeper this time lol . 

I am excited to meet him and see what he's like my two look different two CJ takes after me blue eyes and light her hair and Chad is like his dad dark hair and brown eyes! 
I'm worried about getting CJ to nursery on time with a newborn to he wasn't in nursery when Chad was born and just in general looking after three but I've heard it's no different to two as such because u already have to juggle ur self x 
I listened to his heartbeat on the Doppler last night found it pretty quickly considering I can't normally find it . My cousins due her little boy in just under 8 weeks by the time
He's here I'll have 10 weeks left! Wow x


----------



## embeth

Morning all, 

Hope u feel better soon blessed, I was wandering about ibroprofen the other week when my head was killing and nothing else. From what I gathered one wouldn't hurt. 

I found managing with 2 was fine mine were 17 months apart, only was a bit of a handful when I had to be somewhere in the morning. Going from 2 to 3 I found harder because I had the school run for the other two but soon got into the routine of things. I'm hoping my older two now being bigger and get them selves ready for school as long as i put uniforms out then it shouldn't be too bad! Fx!!

I have my private anomaly scan today still nervous but excited to see baby again I didn't get to see any kind of profile
On Thursday just body parts hoping we get to see her cute little face!! They also give u a quick 3d view. 
They told me on thurs my placenta is anterior.. I still feel uneasy with the lack of movement. She does move everyday but not loads and it's not always that strong at times it can be. But yesterday I didn't feel
At at all until midday then only for a bit.. Is this normal?? I can't remember with my boys?? Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

That's normal with an anterior placenta embeth. It basically acts as a cushion and absorbs most of the movement. I had an anterior with DS and didn't feel more movement until 22-24 weeks.


----------



## embeth

Hi girls 

All went perfectly at my scan baby is growing and measuring just right and looking healthy! She was also moving all over the place a lot of which I couldn't fee so feel reassured about that. My placenta is at the back not the front which is what I was originally told not sure what the lady on Thursdays scan was doing. Either way I'm a happy bunny and plan on ordering my new pram this wkend!! 

Hope everyone else is doing good today x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news Embeth :) Lovely scan pic!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Yay Embeth! So happy your little girl is happy and healthy in there! 

My little one likes the get her feet and do a rather aggressive tap dance down low just as I'm trying to go to sleep. Already such different utero behaviour to my son. He was a lot more considerate! Haha. Feels like she's still head up. 

Donna, that gives me hope that this one could be a better sleeper and I won't be a walking (grumpy!) zombie this time. I think I had a yucky bug this week (I usually can't really tell until I'm starting to feel better that I've been sick?!) anyway, it makes me feel better about being so tired and just not getting through the days very well. I pick up SO many more bugs when I'm pregnant. It's annoying!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's great embeth! 

I usually get sick so easy when pregnant too, Lucy, but I've been lucky this time. And hopefully I didn't just jinx myself! 

I've been feeling lots more movement, which is great. He's been very active in there! Especially if my son is napping on me! I guess he doesn't like his space getting squished.


----------



## LillyFleur

Glad all is well with baby Embeth!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news Embeth and gorgeous photo x


----------



## embeth

Thanku all &#10084;&#65039;

Great day with the scan and shopping for prams. Also been talking about names we quite like Olivia at the moment!

Exhausted now!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies, I'm feeling a little better. from what I read we shouldn't use ibuprofen in first tri due to it causing bleeding and possible miscarriages and third tri due to it causing a flap in the babies heart to close. anyways, DH got me some tylenol so I'm good :)

embeth so happy baby is ok! 

Lucy I definitely catch more things while pregnant, boo.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Glad it went well Embeth!

Feel very bad for my kids at the moment. Ds already managed to bring home a bug from school and both are sick and throwing up. :nope: We had planned a last swimming trip and mini holiday for the long weekend but will have to cancel now. The only good thing is we haven't told them since it was meant to be a suprise so they don't know to be disappointed. Makes me sad though since it was a last hurrah for them before holiday craziness and the new baby. :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww sorry your kids are sick Athena, that's such a shame about the surprise but glad they didn't know. Hope they're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

:hug: to all the ladies not feeling well right now. I've been sick for almost two weeks as well, taking antibiotics the last few days and continuing for another week. Managed to catch a horrible cold which spiraled into a pretty rough sinus infection and the beginnings of a double ear infection. :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're better soon bunyhuny :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I was sick yday morning to haven't been sick in forever I went to an enagement party last night only for a few hours and God in shattered today I feel like I've got a hangover and I didn't touch a drop of alcohol only soft drinks so don't no y I feel like this lol. X


----------



## 3athena3

Hope everybody fighting the sickies gets better soon.:hugs:


----------



## embeth

Hey everyone ,

Hope everyone feels better soon. My lo has been extremely quiet all today again but can feel her now having a good wriggle since uv eaten my dinner :) didn't manage to order my pushchair this wkend feeling a bit undecided about it think I may hold off until 30 weeks.. Something exciting to get to break up the next 20 weeks!!


----------



## lesh07

Hi everyone! Sorry for being absent for a few days but was waiting till we had our little gender reveal for the kids. 20 week scan went perfect! Baby's healthy and normal fluid. 

and baby is a :blue::blue: It's a BOY!!!

We are so thrilled as we now have 3 of each and our little man gets a little brother. Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Yay for your little boy Lesh! 3 of each! How perfect! 

Hope everyone's feeling ok today. I've had an upset tummy for the past few days...so not enjoyable &#128533;

Which pram were you looking at Embeth? I get the feeling I'm going to be wearing my little one but I'm still excited to get her new bassinet for the pram set up and hopefully I'll be able to use it enough. I'm still planning on getting the little board thing for my ds, but a bit concerned he'll be a bit young for it. Has anyone used one with an almost 2 year old before?


----------



## embeth

Congratulations Lesh! How lovely ;))

Lucy I think I'm going for the bugaboo bee 3 do u have that?? I can't decide whether to get that or the bee plus.. Also can a new born go in the seat unit? I also can't decide whether to get the bassinet. I love it but don't know how long I'll use it and with the pushchair costing nearly £600
Plus another hundred for the buggy board thing it will all
Come to quite a lot!&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Lucy3

I've already got the bugaboo bee from ds so I just need to add the bassinet. You can get a cocoon attachment which you can use with a newborn which is nice, the only thing is it sits pretty low to the ground and I like how the new bassinet sits higher (and there's the most divine baby pink good for it!) Definitely adds up though.Instead of the bassinet you could get adapters for a car seat? I'm going to get the ones for my britax car seat for when I need quick in and out from the car.


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Lesh thats great.


----------



## embeth

Thanks, yeah I was thinking about the car seat we have a maxi cost car seat used it with the adaptor lots for ds with our bugaboo cam particularly good hopping in and out of car on school
Runs. I do love the bassinet tho! Decisions!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

So happy your scan went so well lesh! Congrats and welcome to Team :blue:!

Sorry for all of you who are sick and/or have sick kiddos. Hope everyone gets well soon.

Little Man was kicking me so hard my belly was twitching but of course he stopped as soon as DH came running only to start again immediately after.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou all. Xx Our little mans name is going to be... Jackson - Andrew (Andrew after the hubby) 

Hope everyone who is feeling poorly gets better soon. Xx

Next step for us all - V-day! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations Lesh! 
Cruz has been kicking loads tonight my belly was going wild he's settled down now lol
I've had really bad heartburn I new it would start soon x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations lesh! Welcome to team blue! 

How was the measurement of your fluid?


----------



## blessedmomma

Sorry to everyone feeling sick and having sick kids, boo!!! Hope everyone feels better fast. 

Lesh- congrats! We have a Jackson too so I'm partial to the name, we just spell it Jaxon. 

I'm sitting in l&d right now. Have been so sick the last week and was having lots of contractions. Started losing plug about a week ago which didn't really worry me too much. But since it's kept on and I woke up to pee today and lost a LOT I decided to call my ob and see if I needed to do something or just see her Thursday. They urged me to come to the er and make sure my waters hadn't broke and I don't have an infection. The er rushed me up to l&d which I think is silly but ok. Been here for 2.5 hours now just to get checked and wait on some cultures. The dr that checked me said she was sure it looked like plug (I guess there was still some that hadn't come down yet, gross!) but that it was best to make sure. Starving and ready to go home!!! May be a little dehydrated and need to get in some water as soon as I leave. Hopefully just me being sick has caused all this


----------



## Lucy3

Blessed! How scary! Fingers crossed all is well and they send you home soon (and you can eat something yummy!) you did the right thing by coming in. Sounds like a great hospital you're at with them sending you straight to l&l.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Lesh! Welcome to team blue!

Blessed- good that they are being cautious. Hope everything turns out okie dokie and you can go home soon. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

I have a yeast infection AND a bacterial infection!!! Dr said its caused by a bacterial imbalance and very common. I have only had 2 yeast infections my whole life (both while pregnant which I hear is more common) and never a bacterial infection. I feel very icky and just gross. Guess that explains the cramps and contractions I thought was from being dehydrated. They gave me medicine for both and I'm glad I went since the bacterial one can cause problems for pregnancy but I feel disgusting knowing all that is going on down there. :sick: I told dh he isn't touching me for a long time!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Lesh!


So scary Blessed. Hope you're better soon :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur feeling better soon blessed . I've had both whilst pregnant there not nice x


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope the meds help and you feel better soon blessed.


----------



## embeth

Glad alls ok blessed. Hope it all clears soon. Xx

I'm just lying in bed trying to find the energy to get up and ready to Get the kids ready for school. Feel so tired this morning ! 

Xx


----------



## Chelle26

Congrats on team blue lesh 
Hope you feel better blessed 

I feel like i miss out so much on here over the weekends with work then home to a 2 year old lol 

We think we have decided on a name possibly Noah Elliott ( elliott is dh name ) 

Push chair wise i have my heart set on the bugaboo cam 3 just so bloody expensive !!!


----------



## embeth

Love the name Noah chelle we nearly had that for ds3 but went with Jacob. I have the cam 1 for my youngest at the moment it's fab couldn't fault it! X


----------



## SakuraRayne

So frustrating I'm 22 weeks now and I still don't know if I'm feeling bub kick which makes me worry... it's my first so I'm unsure what to feel for... I just want to feel him so I kno he's ok ....


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/55E4DDC8-CB79-480B-9A69-813578CD1080_zps5fneenoi.jpg

Wow I cant believe the difference I didn't see it till I did the pic 

15-22 weeks! X


----------



## sportysgirl

Donna beautiful bump.


----------



## PitaKat

Looks great, Donna!

Congratulations, Lesh, on your boy!

Blessed, i hope the meds work quickly and you feel right as rainn soon! 

Had my ultrasound today, apparently they didn't get a good enough look at the right side of the heart last time, due to baby's position. We had a difficult time getting the picture today too, i was rolled over on my side to see if that would get baby to move, then the tech sent me for a short walk to see if that would help lol. Eventually baby moved enough and she was able to get the shot. Stubborn baby lol!


----------



## 3athena3

Sakura hope the kicks get more definite for you.

Great bump Donna!

Glad they got the shot pitkat!

Luckily the little.ones are feeling better so back to school tomorrow for DS. Hello 5:30 am wakeup. Still.haven't adjusted to such an early morning. Can't wait to.not be so tired all the time. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Sakura I hope you're able to feel more kicks soon! My little guy was very active the past few weeks and now has settled down a bit. He does seem to love when I eat ice cream though lol. 

Donna you are absolutely gorgeous!!! Your bump is so perfectly shaped. Looks like it's gotten a bit lower since week 15 as well. 

Pita I'm glad they got the shot finally. Ornery little monkey! 

Athena so glad your little ones are feeling better. Eek 5:30! I homeschool and don't get around until 9:30-10. I'm thinking I should be more grateful! 

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! I have no symptoms of either infection so I'm assuming they caught it early.


----------



## Frustrated1

Wow, first time logging in for ages and I have missed so much! Will try to catch up over the next few days and make any necessary amendments to the front page. We arrived in a wonderfully hot and sunny California today :). Alaska was absolutely stunning, but the weather wasn't great for quite a few days. Am pleased to see the sun again! Just three days to go until V day! Can't wait especially as I ended up at the hospital about 10 days ago after having what felt like fairly strong contractions for nine hours. All seems fine now. Think I just overdid it the day before with a three hour hike and lots of carrying of my hefty 27lb son!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you had a great time Frustrated. Sorry about the hospital stay, how scary!


----------



## Bevziibubble

24 weeks/ V Day today! :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls happy v day bev my big boy has gone back to nursery today how did he get so big he will be starting school next year. X


----------



## embeth

Morning all.

Great bump donna you can really see the difference looks great!

Sakura hope your movements get going soon.. I think it's quite normal to feel them late with a first baby x 

Frustrated very jealous of your travels! 

Happy v day bev!!

Pita glad they got the shot they needed xx

Well it's my little mans 2nd birthday today :)) we've had cake and presents with his two big bros this morning now they're at school
And he's busy playing with his new digger! I have loads of house work to do and am exhausted at the moment! Don't know why.. Sleeping well just so tired ! X 

On his new digger!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LillyFleur

Happy V Day Bev! 

I've started to be able to see the little kicks now! When i was in the bath last night I could see my belly wobble slightly every time baby kicked :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy birthday to your LO Embeth!


Yay for being able to see the kicks Lillyfleur!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww happy birthday to ur little man embeth! 
My two boys turn 4 in feb and 2 in March! X


----------



## SakuraRayne

bub has deff grown! i feel huge for 22 weeks n it being my first :) but love the startings of my bump
 



Attached Files:







11999008_509573432540840_2592212900547964656_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bump!


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls xx they grow so quickly this time two years ago I was having contractions and leaking waters it honestly feels like it was a few weeks ago! I'm want to keep them all little! Can't believe my eldest will be 9 in November!!&#128563;


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's scary frustrated! Glad all ended up okay! What part of California are you visiting?

Happy V-Day bev! 

Embeth, he's so cute! I love that little digger too, too cute. 


Sakura lovely bump!


----------



## 3athena3

Great bump Sakura! 

Happy V day Bev! Can't wait until we all reach that milestone!

Hope the rest of your trip goes smoothly Frustrated!


----------



## Frustrated1

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> That's scary frustrated! Glad all ended up okay! What part of California are you visiting?

Hey Mushy, we are in Carmel for four nights (first night last night, where neither of us got any sleep as Joshua woke up every hour or so if he was in the travel crib. He would only sleep in bed with us, but he's such a wriggler that neither of us could sleep then either! He does have six new teeth all coming through at once though so perhaps that's why as his sleeping was great earlier on in the trip - 12 to 13 hours per night). We then move to Santa Barbara for three nights, LA for three nights and then finish up in Las Vegas for two nights (not California, I know). Off to explore Monterey and Carmel today


----------



## PitaKat

Glad all is well, frustrated, sounds like you're having a good time, other than your hospital visit!

Yay, congratulations Bev! The first one of our group to reach v day, very exciting :-D

Very cute bump, Sakura!

Cute picture Embeth, looks like he's having loads of fun 

My husband has left for his first day at his new job, he's a security guard. The kiddo is visiting his dad today, so i have a rare day to myself, and I've made a long list for myself of things to get done around the house. Should be a busy day!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for v day bev! and the upcoming v-days!! so excitng :)

embeth- happy bday to the little guy. he looks like he is loving his digger <3

sakura- you look adorable, very cute bump! :cloud9:

frustrated- sounds like a nice trip! hope everything is ok. maybe take it a little easier :)

pita- take a little time to sit and enjoy the quiet :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Enjoy the time to yourself Pitakat! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Congrats everyone on your v days!! Can't wait for mine!! I told myself to enjoy this pregnancy but I just feel like times dragging so want to meet my little girl and get her here all healthy get so impatient! Looking forward to October when they start getting all Halloween and Xmas stuff in the shops love this time of year ;))


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Come to America embeth, I saw so much Christmas and fall/Halloween stuff out already! Took everything in me not to buy it all up!


----------



## donnarobinson

I love autumn and winter &#128512; Christmas is great now I have kids to enjoy it .. 
I love dark cosy nights and warm coats and boots 
Don't like the rain though lol 
Can't believe I'll be 24 weeks next week.. 
Midwife on Tuesday x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love Autumn and Winter too! :cold:


----------



## lesh07

Great bump Sakura. Xx

Happy V-day (Week) Bevi. Xx


----------



## lesh07

I love the Autumn and Winter too. Halloween and Xmas. Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Mushy I reckon the Halloween bits will be out soon here! We were in Disney Florida at Halloween a few years back so much Halloween stuff there compared to here!

Donna I love the cosy nights too!! Hate snow tho hope we don't get any this year! 

Met my cousin today she has a 2&1/2 year old little girl and gave me loads of her baby stuff, such nice stuff going to save me a fortune!

X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

It's a bummer that it doesn't get too chilly here most winters. We are supposed to have a really wet one this year, which California desperately needs so I'll try not to complain! 

I am super excited for Christmas already. I've been waiting for it since last Christmas haha, except now I'm worried of having baby early. Fingers crossed for me I go over due again!


----------



## LillyFleur

Christmas is going to be such an exciting time! I will be checking in every day to see if there are any early arrivals!! I've told DH we're keeping the tree up until baby arrives :haha:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bump pic Heather!


----------



## Lucy3

Lovely bump Heather! 

Mushy, how bad is this heat? I'm over it! I love it when Halloween stuff comes out! But different for me this year though as we will be moving back to Melbourne in November so I'm going to get double summer &#128533; summer tents to be pretty short there though that's good at least. Definitely getting a house with climate control!! 

Embeth, I feel the same. I know I should be just enjoying the pregnancy but to be honest I'm getting over it already and I'm ready to meet this little munchkin!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Oh my gosh Lucy, I'm totally dying! I spent the day with my in laws shopping yesterday and almost melted! Today I haven't even opened my front door! 

I feel for you and having to deal with a double summer, hopefully it really isn't too bad.


----------



## Lucy3

We live by the beach so have no a/c so I have every window and door open trying to get any little bit of breeze i can. Not working!! And the heat is meant to last all week I think? Argh! &#128555; the thought of double summer is really getting to me. I plan on hibinating all of January!


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bump heather!!! I'm in Kansas so we definitely get a good dose of all seasons as well.

have to say I'm NOT a summer person, so the quicker it's gone the better imo! It wasn't too bad this summer but autumn and winter are my absolute favorite. I'm not sure I could live somewhere it doesn't snow. very much ready for the heat to be gone for good. this weekend it's supposed to get very cool here, yay!!! :)


----------



## SakuraRayne

Well I just dealt through winter now on to spring and then summer, except here in Perth australia our weather is all over the place... yesterday was really warm and today its apparently meant to be raining and very windy..... soo not looking forward to summer Labour haha


----------



## blessedmomma

I didn't know you were in Australia sakura. I hear it's an absolutely lovely place to live. 
off topic- I became aware of a missing child in Australia last september and I can't stop thinking and praying for him and his family. his name is william tyrrell. have followed the story since he became missing since he reminds me of my sons. heartbreaking. every day I check for updates.


----------



## 3athena3

Lovely bump pics ladies!

I totally agree! I can't wait for fall and winter, especially Halloween and Christmas. I've been a little obsessed since August and being so hot and just wanting fall. :) Already done a little Halloween shopping :blush: and been on pintrest getting crock pot recipes and ideas for Christmas crafts for the kids. I have a problem.:haha:


----------



## Lucy3

Im loving the talk of Christmas craft and autumn leaves! It's 90 (32c) IN the house tonight. Just what a pregnant lady wants.. &#128553;


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lucy, I feel for you! We just got air conditioning in our house. We bought it and it didn't have one, and we weren't going to get one, cause they're so expensive. Thankfully my husband's father lent us the money to get one cause I'm pregnant. I am sooo grateful!


----------



## Lucy3

Mushy that's so good! We have air conditioning just in my ds room, I call it the Ice Cave as I never open the curtains and keep the a/c on almost permanently &#128517; think I'll be sleeping in there tonight. I kept waking last night with weird hot dreams , one of them there were a bunch of kids in the room and I woke my DH saying 'there are kids in the room' while laughing?!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls my two keep having me up at 5.45am it's so depressing lol. It's still dark outside now as well which is worse. 
23 weeks today yay! 1 week till v day and it's been two weeks since my bled and nothing else since fingers crossed 

I caught cruz kicking on Video last night only slightly but was lovely he moves a lot now x 4 weeks till Third tri &#128513;


----------



## sportysgirl

Morning girls. I have my 20 week scan this afternoon. Didn't sleep well last night think it was anxiety/excitement!


----------



## Bevziibubble

My LO gets me up very early too Donna!


Good luck for your scan Sportysgirl!


----------



## embeth

Morning all!

Work today for me!boo!

Good luck with ur scan sporty! Enjoy x

I have my repeat 20 wk scan Thai afternoon not feeling too bothered by it after being checked out privately so fx all is good. 

Hope u all have lovely days :) x


----------



## LillyFleur

Good luck with the scan(s)! 

It's definitely getting colder over here, we had the log burner on last night....Apparently mince pies are in the supermarkets too ahhh. 

Really struggling to find a girl name we love, it will be so much easier if baby is :blue: - keep calling it Thomas when it kicks, then feel bad in case it is a girl and i've been calling her a boy this whole time haha.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm the same some days, can barely walk more than two minutes without ligament pain! :(


----------



## embeth

Hey all

Had my scan the woman was so much better and nice ;) all is perfect saw bubs moving around and opening and closing her mouth drinking so cute!

Here she is again!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww so lovely, great pic Embeth! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

embeth :cloud9:

heather- i'm definitely having hip pain already. I never had it in my previous pregnancies until my last one. with my last one my hips started popping in and out of socket with her and was so painful. hoping it doesn't get that bad this time. I also have to be very careful rolling over in bed or getting up and down or the round ligament is awful! I'm noticing if I sit for too long during the day (which really isn't that long with 7 other children!) my hips hurt and it makes me waddle. I feel for you for sure!

mushy- I'm glad you got an air conditioner! I couldn't live without mine, but I'm quite a wimp in the heat :blush:


----------



## sportysgirl

Scan went perfect all normal. So happy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great news Sportysgirl! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

so nice to hear sporty! :happydance:


----------



## LillyFleur

sportysgirl said:


> Scan went perfect all normal. So happy!

Glad all went well :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Excellent news sporty;)


----------



## Lucy3

Great news with your scan sporty! Are you staying team yellow? 

Adorable little profile Embeth! 

I'm lucky I haven't had much pain (yet) except for the ligaments in my butt hurt sometimes! Makes me walk really weirdly &#128518;

I sent DH a text today with what name I really like (I told him I've been too nervous to bring it up as I'd be upset if he hated it) and he replied 'love it!' Can't tell you how happy that makes me. I think I've mentioned names before? So we've decided on Mila and I'm hoping her middle name is Grace as mine is too. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's such a pretty name!


----------



## sportysgirl

Yes Lucy we are staying team yellow!


----------



## donnarobinson

Beautiful scan embeth 
Glad all is well sporty 

I love mila Lucy was on my girls name list lol x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Really love that name Lucy. Mila grace sounds so pretty!

I'm thinking of Isabelle at the moment but not 100% and can't think of a middle name that goes nicely!

I'm not really suffering too much with pain at the moment only if I sometimes get up too quickly. Feeling very tired though, by midday I'm struggling to stay awake. Looking forward to getting work done tomorrow and having the wkend xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I like isabelle :) 

I'm so tired lately to doesn't help my eldest keeps waking at stupid times fr a wee and putting the TV on his room and waking Chad I need to move there bedtimes later I think because I can't cope wv thesee mega early mornings 
5.20am Chad woke today that's the middle of the night and it's killing me esp as I can't sleep v good at night as it is x 
It's a circle tho there up early so tired and in bed early x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the lack of sleep Donna. My LO is the same and wakes so early no matter what time she goes to bed. It was 4.45am today :(


----------



## embeth

Oh they are early mornings! My two used to wake at 5 for a while when they were v little but not anymore. Jacob generally wakes around 7 and my eldest have clocks in their room
And are told they are not allowed up until 7!!!:)) hope it's not too tiring today for both of u! Xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

beautiful name lucy!

eek with the early mornings. :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Sometimes they sleep into about half 6 rarely tho 
Chad goes to bed at 6 and CJ about 7. 
So Ino there having a good solid sleep but God getting up so early is crap lol! We're just watching CBeebies now before CJ has nursery I was going to keep him at home as I'm tired but that's no excuse really is it so I'll take him lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

Here are the monkeys. 
https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/2860FF35-4CCE-47BF-BBD1-E669EBAE4F53_zpsrysf8954.jpg


https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/ED9B2E4A-4B83-4BF7-8EF2-B1A9E2096032_zpsajehtejx.jpg


https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/E7AF9B84-5FC3-4EAB-96A8-8494309FFDDA_zpsc8bc6tcs.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww they're so cute! :)


----------



## embeth

So cute! Gorgeous big eyes!!


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks girls, I'm so happy Mila Grace is her name! But you're the only ones who know...don't want to talk about it with family friends yet in case I get any comments or I get sick of it. 

I also like the name Isabelle &#128150;

Your little monkeys are so cute Donna! Must make you excited to meet your new little bundle! My 18 month old has been going to bed at 9 and not sleeping till 9.30 &#128555; but he was waking up at 8am so it was ok. This morning he was back to being up at 6.45 so he's going to be so tired today but I guess it means he'll start going back to bed closer to 7.30 pm again (hopefully!) Donna maybe try moving their bedtimes back half an hour? But it must be nice having the evenings to yourself with their current bedtimes!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls well it's currently 6.15pm and there up still we've moved tea back today and bath trying to put him to bed at 7 so I'll stil have my evening to my self I do love my time keeps me sane lol x 
I just hope they stil don't wake mega early cuz then they wud have had even less sleep x


----------



## blessedmomma

so precious donna!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

MornIng girls
CJ still woke at 5.50 and went for a wee I got him in my bed before he had chance to disturb Chad and cjad slept til 7.50 so better on chads part not so much on cjs he isn't going to bed til he has a wee tonight lil monkey
Considering I've got am anterior placenta j still feel little man so much and strong as well I don't think any less then j did with the other two x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Donna I have an anterior placenta too, and I feel him so strongly and daily too. I think for me it just took longer to get there.


----------



## PitaKat

That's a great profile shot, embeth :thumbup:

Glad to hear your scan went well, sporty. Yay, another for team yellow! :dance:

Mila is a beautiful name, Lucy 

My abdomen has been feeling so full the past couple days. I want my belly to pop out more so baby can be all out front, instead of pushing up. I'm starting to feel like I can't take as deep a breath, or eat as big a meal. And I've felt little feet up by my ribs already!


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited - see below post.


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- I definitely feel miserable if I eat too much. I think for me it's due to this huge kid though.

sorry lilly I'm not sure how it works. I know my blood type is A positive and they have never asked me what DH is. I don't need the shot. I know they check my blood at the beginning of every pregnancy, so perhaps they have checked yours too and it's fine?

I think you ladies with the anterior placenta are doing good feeling baby now. I have only had it once and did not feel anything until 26 weeks!!! 

this baby is already hurting me with some of his kicks and punches. he was jabbing me in the bladder yesterday, so painful!


----------



## LillyFleur

Thanks Blessed. I'm getting myself in a right muddle - I'm RH *positive* not negative and DH is the other way round - so hopefully I'm ok :wacko: 

I'm have an anterior placenta and can feel baby kick but only when they're strong ones, can't feel any flutters, sometimes it feels like baby is kicking my cervix - such a weird feeling!

I keep typing 'when he kicks' :dohh::haha:


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Hope everyone's feeling ok today. I've been so busy am
Shattered! Baby's been quiet today think it's because of me being on the go constantly tho, laying down now with a cold drink hoping to get a few kicks!! I think we have decided on either Isabelle Charlotte or Isabelle Amelia for her name.. Which one does everyone prefer?? Like Lucy, Not going to tell family/friends in case we change our minds tho!!

Xxx


----------



## LillyFleur

I ever so slightly prefer Isabelle Amelia but only just - they're both beautiful names!

Baby was quiet yesterday too, usually goes crazy at 10pm but nothing.... Was a bit worried, but it's been kicking today. Hopefully the drink wakes little lady up for you!


----------



## TTCBean

So me and my DH really like the name Johnathan for LO but just realised last night that it has the name "nathan" in it which is our DS1. Would that be weird/odd/etc?


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth, both beautiful names. I read somewhere to try and avoid two vowels next to each other, so for that reason think I'm leaning towards Isabelle Charlotte &#128150;
I've never noticed Jonathan having Nathan in jt TTC Bean! Do you call your ds Nate? If so then they sounds quite different. Lovely names :) 
Glad one of your boys slept in Donna! 
I think it's my V Day today?!


----------



## TTCBean

Lucy3 said:


> Embeth, both beautiful names. I read somewhere to try and avoid two vowels next to each other, so for that reason think I'm leaning towards Isabelle Charlotte &#128150;
> I've never noticed Jonathan having Nathan in jt TTC Bean! Do you call your ds Nate? If so then they sounds quite different. Lovely names :)
> Glad one of your boys slept in Donna!
> I think it's my V Day today?!

Only on occasion I call him Nate, he usually goes by Nathan which I think is why I'm second guessing the name!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

i prefer Isabelle Charlotte better, one of my name choices for a girl is Isabelle Catherine, and I think that looks the closest. Although my number one girl name is Amelia Margaret, so I do like Amelia too.


----------



## embeth

Thanks all, Charlotte is my middle name so thought it would be nice &#128521; 

Happy v day Lucy!!

Ttc I think Nathan & johnathen would be fine together xx 

It's around 4 am here and my youngest is awake with a high temp!! Looks like some kind of virus has hit him hoping its short lived!!


----------



## Lucy3

Oh on, your poor little boy Embeth :( if Charlotte is your middle name I think it's extra special for your little girl. 

TTC would you most likely call your baby boy John or keep him as Jonathan? If you're second guessing his name have a back up, and maybe pretend he's here and call out 'Nathan! Jonathan!' And aee how it feels! So fun discussing names! 
My little one is celebrating V day wil some extra kicks and twirls :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your little boy is better soon Embeth :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur little boy is ok embeth poor little man
We're having a pj day today were just up its 6.30am and we're having hot drinks going to sort the cupboard to find al my baby clothes out for cruz I'm
So excited to meet him
Now 
He's already kicking away like mad and we've only just got up lol
Happy v day Lucy mines Thursday I can't wait :) 
I see the midwife Tuesday I like once we get to this stage appointments become more frequent lol
My cousins little
Boy is due in just over 6 weeks so excited for her x

I bet I go over again this time lol x


----------



## embeth

Thanks everyone I think he has some kind of throat thing, the medicine has taken his temp down so that's good. 

Enjoy sorting your baby clothes Donna I love doing that! We're in the process this weekend of sorting out the boys bedrooms building loads of furniture and making them nice then I'll have the baby's room to do exciting! Your lucky getting appointments Donna I see no one now until 34 weeks!! Then just every 3 weeks! Hardly saw the mw last time x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

How come you're having so few? I feel like I'm having a ton, but time is just going by quicker than last time. I see my doctor once a month, and then I think around 30 weeks goes to twice a month and then around 36 it becomes weekly. I think I might get more because I'm "high risk".


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

It's just the way they do it here, first baby you see the mw from 25 weeks and every 3 weeks for a while two then after your first u have a scan at 12 and 20 weeks mw apt at 16 wks then nothing until 34 then it's 37 and 40! That's it! Rubbish! You're lucky getting more makes it all more exciting x


----------



## donnarobinson

Embeth do u not have ur bloods taken at 28 weeks though? 
Second time mums aren't suppose to see midwife here at 24/25 weeks but I did with Chad and are again I think it depends on the midwife then it's 28 32 them 34 36 38 I think I'm not sure tho could be lying x

We've decided his full name is Cruz Lee diesel Davies x 

Lee is my brothers names altho we haven't picked t for that and diesel is my oh nickname and both our boys have something of his name so we fort we would use his nickname fr cruz x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Love the name!


----------



## embeth

Great name Donna ;)

Yes I do need to get bloods done at 28 weeks, the mw gave me a form at 16 weeks and said just go alone to the blood place at the hospital and get them taken! You have so many more appointments, useless round here! 

I also need to get a MATB1 form to give into my work which I think your supposed to get from the mw but not been given one. Going to somehow have to get hold of that. 

We have sorted our boys rooms out now my youngest and middle lbs will
Be sharing, it's a big double room. Looks so nice all new furniture with a Lego theme. My big boy has his own funky room! Just this little lady's room to sort.. We already have a lovely baby/toddler wardrobe in there and with me buying some and being given loads of clothes by my cousin I have sorted it all
Out.. Very weird to be putting pink little bits in drawers! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww sounds fab Hun 
Bless you it must be fab buying pink! 
We need to move I'm only in a two bed at tho moment 
CJ will hVe his own room and Chad and cruz will share once cruz is old enough to go in with him x 

God that's such a long time to go without seeing midwife isn't it x
Where are u from x I'm from Wolverhampton x


----------



## embeth

I'm from Welwyn garden city in Hertfordshire.. I'm sure when I had my second 7 or so years ago it wasn't as little as this but when I had Jacob 2 years ago it was exactly the same, seems pointless even seeing them really with how few appointments you get.

We are in 4 bed town house bought it iabout a year ago.. Was never keen on town houses but has given us so much more space. The kids 3 bedrooms are all on the top floor helps keep the noise away when they have friends round! ;) x


----------



## TTCBean

I forgot -- is anyone else planning a home birth? I had one with my first and planning it again this time around.


----------



## Lucy3

Such a cool name Donna! He's going to be a little rock star :) 

I'm with an OB and am going from the 20 wk scan to the next appointment at 28/29 weeks! Feels like ages! But I'm kind of pleased, the appointments at this stage go for literally 2 mins for me and it's a 45 min to an hour drive away. I don't have any questions and I'd go in if I was feeling unwell. They gave me the glucose drink and some instructions for the before the next appointment. Yuck!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

TTCBean said:


> I forgot -- is anyone else planning a home birth? I had one with my first and planning it again this time around.

I would love a homebirth, I'm 45 minutes away from the hospital (on a good day!) so it's not an option for me :( 

Heather - I'm the same, this week I definitely look pregnant and was struggling to walk round the shops on Saturday as my pelvis (or "Vagina bones" if I'm being overly dramatic) were aching.


----------



## 3athena3

Lovely bump and scan pics! I was busy and got a little behind. :)

I feel huge already. Mainly just very uncomfortable trying to sleep at night. Achy feet and back. Can't wait to meet little man but hope he stays in until 37 weeks.

Sounds like everyone is doing so well getting things sorted for baby. I feel so behind already. Need to sort through DS baby clothes but then don't know how much else to bother doing. Changing table etc is still up from Dd but we plan on moving in March so seems decorating Angelo's room would be a waste. Feel bad not doing it though.:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

embeth- I think it's adorable you would use your middle name. my oldest dd has mine. hope your LO feels better fast! :hugs:

TTCBean- I have a nathon and won't use jonathon because of it. i know I'm weird! I can't even explain why, just too similar for me. 

Happy v day Lucy!! I was given the glucose drink at my last appt as well. :sick: I never look forward to it. I'm supposed to drink it before my next appt.

Donna- love the name!!! very cute :) and I love that they all have your DH incorporated somehow.

Heather- I never had much hip pain with my others, but my last pregnancy was horrible. when I would get up and down my hips would actually pop in and out of socket. so painful!!! my ob at that time said once you have it real bad in a pregnancy, it's more likely to come back in future ones. when I went to bed last night my hip hurt so bad. I hope it's not on it's way back :(

I'm amazed at how much my ob has me coming in compared to everyone else. I'm not high risk or anything. I have been going every 4 weeks, but my next one is 26 weeks and then will be every 2 weeks. at either 32 or 34 weeks I'll have to go in every week to the end. BUT I'm actually going to tour a birth center that is mw led and will likely transfer my care. There is only one mw group that will accept my insurance and the place looks lovely. if we like it from our tour with them I will see them and not even go back to my ob. I'm so excited!!! it looks like a peaceful and home-like place to have a baby. here is the website...
https://www.yoderbirthcenter.org/about_us.htm

the rooms look lovely. my only issue is that it's 42 minutes from my house. I did have one labor/birth that totaled 39 minutes from first contraction to birth, so that's a concern. but my last baby was my usual 6 hours, so hopefully we have enough time to get there.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Athena I'm the same! Bought absolutely nothing yet!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've brought nothing either lol. I've got loads of clothes for him that's it x


----------



## embeth

Morning all,

Shattered today, my lo still not well high temp on and off think it's his throat. Calpol seems to pick him up tho which is good. 

Day at home chilling and housework today I think. 

I have only bought some clothes for the baby, no Big things yet xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your LO is better soon Embeth :hugs:


Just took my LO to nursery and she was crying when I dropped her off again. She's done this pretty much every day at nursery since she started in April, but she does seem to enjoy it when she's there.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless her chick it's horrible when there upset but most enjoy it once they are there don't they

CJ cried a few times but he took to it really well he's been going a year now tho x


----------



## Hopeful.89

TTCBean - I am not doing a home birth, however if everything goes to plan we will deliver with our midwife in a small personal birthing center that is 20 minutes from our home. Hospital is 45 minutes from home and we have a midwife shortage so home births are not available right now. I am hoping to have a water birth!


----------



## Bevziibubble

donnarobinson said:


> Aww bless her chick it's horrible when there upset but most enjoy it once they are there don't they
> 
> CJ cried a few times but he took to it really well he's been going a year now tho x

She was totally fine when we picked her up and they said she had been all smiles all day!


----------



## Lucy3

The birthing centre looks lovely Blessed! Will this be the first time you'll deliver at one? 

I haven't bought anything for this little one yet but as we will be moving when I'm 30 weeks (eek!) I have to wait till then! Still penny of time. 

Bev that must be so hard with Holly crying when you leave her. whar do the teachers do when you leave with her? I want to leave my DS at an occasional care place (9-12 they offer) a few mornings a weeks next year but I'm so worried about him crying. He's very clingy! He'll be just 2, do you think that's too young? I'm going to need the time at home with the new baby plus I think it will be good for him. I'm just going to be such a mess of he's upset! Donna, I'm glad your ds is good now when you leave. How old is he?


----------



## Bevziibubble

They pick her up and take her off to do something fun to distract her. She has a really good key worker who is responsible for just a small group of children so she gets lots of attention. She is always really happy when I collect her, she just hates it when I leave :( 
I think they are all ready at different times. I know lots of two year olds who settled in straight away and loved it, whereas my three year old still cries every time!


----------



## donnarobinson

CJ is 3 & a half he's been going. Since he was 2 & half tho he loves is all summer he was asking when he's going back lol .. His key worker only had about 5/6 kids in her group as well x


----------



## bunyhuny

TTCBean- We're planning on a homebirth! We switch from the OB to the midwife next week. :happydance: Our midwife will need to come over to inspect our place pretty soon... We live in our RV full time and she needs to figure out if there is space for a birth tub. I really would like to do a water birth! 

Heather- I'm sorry you're feeling so miserable, but great job with the better weight gain!

blessedmomma- I think that's just how some docs/mws do it. I'm low risk and I go in at 25 weeks, then 28 and 32, then start going every week at 34. 

AFM- I am finally better! Just a little sniffle remaining. After three weeks of being sick, I'm so happy to be feeling well. Today was final ultrasound before switching to the midwife next week. Baby looks great! We were finally able to get some pics of her face and her palate is fully formed. Woot!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

Hopeful- we are gonna try for the same! there are very few mw's in my city and only a couple do home births but it would be entirely out of pocket on costs. since I have insurance that covers everything completely I can't justify the cost of it. I wish they would take insurance for a home birth here!

Bev- hope she takes to it soon. it's so heart breaking :hugs:

Lucy- thanks! yes it will be a first for me. I have only done hospital births. no mw's in my area took my old insurance, but recently we were switched to a new insurance and this place is the ONLY one that takes it! I was so excited to find it. make sure you don't overdo it with your move! when we bought our house I was 30 weeks pregnant and it's exhausting mentally and physically.

bunyhuny- that's exactly what I plan to do! I'm so ready to move to this mw from my ob. gorgeous pics! baby is very cute. isn't it amazing what technology can do nowadays <3

I called and set up a tour and orientation with the mw group. I'm so excited and I hope this place is all I expect it to be. either way I'm not going back to my ob. even if I have to find a different ob or even just a family dr.


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, Blessed. <3 Good luck with the midwife orientation/tour. It's so hard to find a good practitioner you really mesh well with. DH and I emailed a dozen midwives and interviewed four before we settled on one. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Love the scan pics Bunyhuny!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls 
My youngest has only jsit woke up 7am is a lie in for me lol he's poorly tjo with a cold and CJ my eldest is till asleep he must be coming down with it to poor baby 
I've got the midwife today 
I don't think I'll be sending CJ to nursery today they obv haven't even had breakfast yet so would all be a rush . 
Chad misses CJ when he's not here and keeps asking for him it's cute but he goes on and on lol CJ CJ CJ CJ is all he says wen cjs not here lol x


----------



## embeth

Hope your los are ok Donna x 

My little man is a bit better today,
Grumpy but no temp last night or today. I feel like rubbish tho :( think i caught it.. Got all the housework and ironing to do today 
The ironing today so no rest I doubt!

Very cute baby pics buny! Xx


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies how are you all

Im in so much pain today i tried to lift a 
Sofa yesterday and buggered all my back 
But the show must go on ive cleaned the house been 
Shopping and now making hubby a cake as 
Some arsehole decided to break into his van 
And steal his new work stereo !!!! He only bought it 
Last week !!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Embeth and Chelle, hope you're both feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Had midwife heard his heartbeat :) next appointment is in 4 weeks when she will do bloods and measure my bump 
I so excited to meet him 
She warned me its most common to bleed after 28 weeks with a low lying placenta so to take thins easy and she said in her whole 30 years of midwifery she's only even seen one case where a placenta hasn't moved up so hopefully that's a good sign mine will I really don't want a c sections


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww glad you got to hear heartbeat. I got to hear my little boy's a well this morning :)


----------



## SakuraRayne

Soo spent the night in hospital as I threw up and was having bad cramps... got to hospital and I was severely dehydrated so was put on a drip to get water in my system... bub was still very happy n had a good heartbeat :) just happy I feel much better now and bub is still a happy little munchkin :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

That must have been so scary Sakura! Glad you're ok now :hugs:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Glad you and baby are okay Sakura!

Hope all the sick kiddos get better and all of you ladies with pregnancy aches and pains feel better too.

DH finally got to see Thomas kick last night!! Usually he hides from Daddy every single time but I poked my belly while DH was there and he saw it jump lol.

Today is my v-day, yay!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy v day!! :D


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks Bev, happy 25 weeks to you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm very lucky the hospital I go to us midwife lead, which isn't common in the US. I have yet to see an actual doctor, they've all been midwives. My current midwife is due to have a baby in October, so after my next appointment I'm not sure if I'll then see a doctor or another midwife. When in delivery though, it's a midwife unless you need a doctor. It's the best of both I think. 

Sorry about all the poorly children and moms! 

Happy vday fit! Mines tomorrow, soo close! 

Glad everything is okay sakura!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Happy V day Fit! 

Sakura, glad you're ok now. Dehydration is awful. I'm glad the hospital took good care of you and baby. 

Yay for a little bit of a sleep in, Donna! 

I feel like I've finally reached the happy, more energetic stage of pregnancy! I even got up before my son this morning! Normally this is unheard of!


----------



## Lucy3

Lock- I think I remember you knowing a lot about baby carrier? And blessed with all your experience I'm sure you do too! I'd like to get a wrap style one this time and I was looking at these 2 this morning. Both very comfortable and pretty much the same except one has more of a t shirt style back and the other the regular cross over. Any thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lucy3

Oooh! The ktan wrap comes in an organic cotton and in a beige colour -perfect for summer! Think I'm sold. Anyone used it before? I had a fiddle with it at the shop and it's so much easier to use than the original wraps, just slips over like a top. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## embeth

Happy v day fit!cant wait for mine weeks feel like they're dragging for me at the moment!

Glad your ok Sakura sounds scary!! 

Great that you heard yours little ones heartbeats Bev and Donna ;) 

My littlest one is much better now and I don't feel too bad just tired... Ready for bed already! X


----------



## bunyhuny

That sounds so scary, Sakura! I'm glad you're doing okay and the hospital was able to get you fixed up. <3


----------



## blessedmomma

bunyhuny- thanks hun! I wish I had that many options. this is the only place that will take my insurance, so if it doesn't work out I will have to find a new ob, or go with a family practitioner. either way I will NOT go back to my old ob :nope:

Donna and embeth- oh no, hope the sickness is gone very fast :( and donna hope it moves up with no bleeding. I had it once and mine moved up in time.

Chelle- yikes take it easy!!

Sakura- oh my lady!!! get some fluids in you! 

fitmama- so sweet!! :) and happy v day

Mushymilk- your setup sounds really nice!!!!

Lucy- I have a lot of friends that like the wraps! I couldn't figure out the moby, which looks like it may be a lot like one of your pics. I do think they look so comfy on my friends. the ktan really looks amazing!!! I think I could definitely handle it! I found some youtube videos where these women were cutting off the bottoms of 3 t-shirts and using them one over each arm and around each leg and then the last one around their bottom as the seat. I tried it and actually used them with my last baby. I imagine it fits just like the ktan. was so comfy, you just have to make sure you get them the right size and tight enough.

I'm starting to have back aches during the day. think this is gonna end up an issue in the end. I've never had them this early


----------



## DannaD

Hey ladies! I've been MIA for a while, just very busy! Hope everyone is doing well!

I just came back from my first prenatal class, it was a lot of fun and made me realise how soon 40 weeks really is :) Next class is about labour and relaxation methods, that will be interesting!


----------



## blessedmomma

danna- I can't wait to take my classes!!!


----------



## SakuraRayne

Aww thanks lady's :) the annoying thing is I had almost 2 liters of water the day I went into hospital but my body just threw it all up... docs still don't know why I threw up... but bub was still very happy in there kicking the doppler away when the midwife tried to listen to his heartbeat haha Lil trouble maker was much better than me :) just happy I'm way better again... 

Congrats to the lady's who have reached v-day!!


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm glad you're ok Sakura and baby too. So sorry you're throwing up. Hope it's not a bug. I still have nausea every now and then from morning sickness. Wonder if it was just some left over morning sickness for you?


----------



## Lucy3

Blessed, what happened with your OB? I think you'll like the birthing centre. Have you taken a tour yet? I'm the same with the money wrap! Never looked quite right. The ktan comes in one piece and is easy to use, a must when you're standing in the car park with a restless toddler and a crying baby!


----------



## Chelle26

Ok weve put the name noah in the bin lol what do you think about 

Reid elliott ????


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I like that name chelle. I really like the name Elliott, but one my husband's company's biggest competitors business name is Elliott, boo. 

Today is my vday! Yay!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy v-day!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Happy V-Day! <3 :bunny: <3


----------



## Chelle26

Haha mushy hubby is Elliott so 
Thats a no - no !!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy3 said:


> Blessed, what happened with your OB? I think you'll like the birthing centre. Have you taken a tour yet? I'm the same with the money wrap! Never looked quite right. The ktan comes in one piece and is easy to use, a must when you're standing in the car park with a restless toddler and a crying baby!

she is constantly talking down to me. she is a new ob that I have never used before so I wasn't sure what to expect. each appt is worse than the last. my early appts she was laughing at me for using natural things. then I was having a lot of trouble sleeping and was trying some natural things to help but decided to bring it up to her. she laughs about the natural stuff and says there is no research to show it helps. then 2 appts ago she prescribed me anti depressants for sleep. :saywhat: now, I'm not opposed to meds or even anti depressants... if I was depressed. she went on to tell me that they have a side effect of making 'some' people drowsy. and then says that I will likely become dependent on them and have to wean off them by 36 weeks or my baby will be born addicted to them. I asked what happens if he is born addicted to them and she says the usual addiction withdrawal symptoms, such as crankiness, shaking, tremors, and trouble sleeping. is she serious??!!! surely if he had to go through that after birth he would also go through it while still in the womb when I stopped as well. so at my last appt she asked how I was sleeping and I said fine. I guess she assumed I was using the anti-depressants. before I left I told her I wasn't gonna use them which made her angry. she acts like she knows better and I should just agree with whatever she says and do it. I realize I am only a mere mortal, but I have been in this body for a lot longer than she has been a dr or my dr and I still have to make the best decisions I can. she found out my kids go to a family dr instead of a pediatrician and lost it. it's really just absurd. they get very good care, our family dr has been our dr for many years. and I feel like she is really medicalized. don't get me wrong, I have nothing against modern medicine. but it has it's place. and I do like to try natural things such as herbs, homeopathy, organic foods, essential oils, etc for healing before I just jump on something sometimes. that doesn't mean I don't get my kids antibiotics when they need it, or don't take them to the dr, or get them medicine when it's an emergency. she really just isn't a good fit for me. very pushy and unwilling to hear anything I have to say if it doesn't fit her opinion, or something she read in a medical journal. 

anywho, my tour and orientation is set for thursday the 24th. and yes, the ktan does look lovely and very comfy looking. maybe I will get one too!!

Chelle love the name, very adorable!!

Mushy happy vday!! :happydance:


----------



## bunyhuny

That is so ridiculous, Blessed! Antidepressants?? For real??? Geez, that's extreme for sleeplessness. There are so many better alternatives! If you're still having issues, you may want to see if you can get a prescription for Phenergan. I took it for morning sickness (it's an anti-nausea med) and though it didn't help much with the nausea, it sure as heck knocked me out every time I took it! I told my OB that it kept putting me to sleep, and she said that that is the reason some pregnant women take it- to help with sleep problems. Needless to say, I had to stop taking it during the day, but I still use it at night occasionally when I can't sleep. 


AFM- DH and I have been working on the whole baby name thing for weeks now, and we may have found a good one! We're thinking of naming her Eli&#353;ka (pronounced el-EESH-ka) and calling her Lexi for short. I've wanted to call her Lexi all along, but DH said Lexi is a nickname and I needed to find a "real" first name that Lexi could be a nickname for. We did all of our IVF attempts in Prague, and so I started looking at Czech names since I'm not fond of Alexis or Alexandra, or any of the US names that folks shorten to Lexi. Turns out that Eli&#353;ka is the most popular girls name in CZ right now, and it's also the Czech version of my own middle name! I'm feeling pretty good about this one. Now to see if DH agrees to it!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy v-day Mushy!

Blessed that doctor sounds like a nightmare!!! Does she get a bonus everytime she prescribes antidepressants or something?? I usually never have trouble sleeping but on the rare occasion when I have I've always taken the anti-nausea med Gravol and it has always knocked me out without making me feel hungover like sleeping pills do. Plus it is available over the counter (here at least) and I *think* it's safe to take while pregnant - I wouldn't know though as when I'm pregnant I'm out as soon as my head hits the pillow.

Love the name Buny and cool that it's a translation of your middle name. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! she was a nightmare! I won't go back even if this midwife birthing center doesn't work out. I'll figure something else out if need be.

buny and fitmama- you would think she would have prescribed either of those as an option considering I'm still experiencing morning sickness occasionally and she knows that. I actually am sleeping better now. all I did was force myself to stay up a little later at night. I was crashing hard at 10-10:30, then I would wake up by 2 or 3 and stay up most of the night. I'm making myself stay up til about midnight and I now sleep all night. on the weekends when hubs is home I sleep til 10am sometimes!


----------



## Lucy3

Blessed, she sounds like my OB I had last time and I changed from her at 28 weeks. She always made me feel silly. Changing was the best thing I did! I'm sure the midwife clinic will work out, but if not there's always another OB. Keep us updated! 

Happy v day Mushy! 

Love the name Lexi, buny. And having a Prague name is so cool!


----------



## Lucy3

Danna, that's so exciting you're doing classes! I met a really good friend through mine. Now we see each other every Thursday - our Lo's are 24 hours apart! 

Cool name, chelle! Is it pronounced Reed? I like it, very masculine.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks Lucy! I think that's why I kept going back, just felt like I'm so far along I had to. finally realized I hate going to my appointments. I'm anxious all the way there and then leave feeling like I was treated like a moron. not worth it. I do think I will love the mw :)

forgot to say buny- I love the name! I have a cousin named Lexi and I like the full name you picked even better. very pretty!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok 
I have a niece called lexi - Mae 
:) lovely name

Today is * V DAY *
Glad it's here it's going super quick think I should start to get organised lol x


----------



## embeth

Happy v day Donna and for yesterday mushy!

Soon all be hitting the 30 week mark before we know it!

Have good days all off to work for me x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy v day Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls x


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/F2E95D83-AE34-45A7-B608-1BFE4E64A7A3_zpsnvagsw3b.jpg
 
Can't believe the difference x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely pic Donna, bump has grown so much!


----------



## Chelle26

Omg donna thats huge lol i have to put mine up theres nothing there hahaha


----------



## Chelle26

24 weeks on sat
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150917_090944.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bump Chelle :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Here is my 25 week bump pic 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/76D42E69-9DAB-4FF7-A2B4-FD51A296D8AF.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely bump girls Ino I always carry massive ! X


----------



## DannaD

Lovely bumps! I should take more pics, I keep forgetting xD 
People give me their seat in the subway often, so I must show alright already! hehe.


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy v days mushy and Donna.

Some gorgeous bumps growing here!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy v-day Donna! Lovely bump pictures ladies.

Will post mine later - everytime I go to attach it my browser window closes and my post disappears. :growlmad:

Thomas keeps kicking my bladder every few seconds. It is an interesting sensation. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- happy v day!!!

embeth- have a great day at work :)

Fit_Mama- it feels like I have to pee when they kick me in the bladder lol. and can get quite painful too :flower:

lovely bumps ladies!! I think I will wait for 24 weeks to do my next one.


----------



## bunyhuny

Aw, lovely bump, hun! <3 

Fit & Blessed- I'm getting a lot of those bladder kicks/punches, too. It feels odd and really uncomfortable. 

V-Day is here for me as well! Yesterday was my birthday, so this is just about the most awesome birthday present ever! We started TTC just after my birthday in 2011, so it has been a long time coming.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy v-day and happy belated birthday Buny!!

Ha ha, the bladder kicks make me feel like I have to pee NOW,  no I dont  yes I do! . no I dont

Thomas is now very busy kicking just below my ribs, LOL. He is making it hard to get any work done  I keep staring down at my belly and watching it jump through my shirt. My coworkers must think Im nuts.


----------



## 3athena3

Happy V-day ladies! 

Love all the bump pics. :)

The nurse at a non OB Dr. Appt I had today made the comment I look like I'm ready to burst.:wacko: Good grief it's starting already. I always carry big and have gotten are you sure it's not twins comments with my other pregnancies but don't know if it started this soon. :shrug:


----------



## bunyhuny

Athena- Girl, I feel ya! I started getting the twins comment at 16 weeks!!! Even from people who know I'd done IVF and had already had a dozen ultrasounds, including at 5, 6, and 7 weeks where it's really obvious how many are int here. :dohh: I'm just like, "Geeeeezzzzzz, make me feel like a cow, why don't ya?" haha. I'm not complaining too much though, I think my baby bump is totally adorable. Haters gonna hate. :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

happy v day and happy birthday buny!!!! what a wonderful gift after such a long and hard struggle <3

fit- I love when he is kicking all crazy and I can see it from the outside.

athena and buny- I have carried some of mine small looking where no one even noticed I was pregnant until I was 7-8 mos along, and some where I look huge right off the bat. I don't know exactly what made the difference, but so far I was bigger when I was having a bigger baby. this one was already in 90 percentile and of course I'm huge. I hate when someone asks my due date and then looks at me like I'm so big it should be sooner than that lol. but what can ya do?


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy V day bunny! Hope you had a great birthday x


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls 
Mine always measure two weeks ahead on the bump front 
Can't wait to see what my bump measures at my 28 week appointment x 
Aww it took me three years to get pregnant with my first then they haven't stopped coming lol . 
I'll have 3 slightly under 4 when baby is due x


----------



## embeth

Happy v days!

Can't wait for mine!!i feel big but people don't seem to think so. I'm
A secondary school teacher and it was only yesterday that someone asked if I was pregnant!altho I teach PE so quite easy to hide in sports clothes. 

Baby is so much more active now constantly jumping about in there I love it ;) 

Plan to book my 3d scan this week for when I'm 27 weeks! Exciting!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

This happened to me a few times heather.. The Doppler is reassuring and normally makes her kick she doesn't seem to like it!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Hadleigh started moving again!


----------



## blessedmomma

glad all was well heather. Landon is pretty active, but there has been a couple days he was very quiet and it scares me but he is active the next day. I think it scares me most since I have had a couple pregnancies where low fluid was an issue and the main reason I knew to get checked with those 2 was due to very little movement. one of them almost died during birth so I'm on edge about it I think.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

About to start my first prenatal aquafit class and feeling nervous - I'm such a dork! But I feel self concious and chubby in my swimsuit and I'm scared one of my boobs is going to pop out. :haha:

After 2 days of endless activity Thomas was quiet today so I got out my doppler. Before I had a chance to use it, as soon as I lied down and put some gel on my belly he started kicking like mad!


----------



## LillyFleur

V day bump!! :cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy v day! Lovely bump!


----------



## Chelle26

Happy v day to me :) :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy v day Chelle!


----------



## Chelle26

And you lilly


----------



## Lucy3

Happy V day chelle! Lovey bump and gorgeous outfit :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Happy v day Lilly and chelle! Gorgeous bump <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy v day girls x


----------



## embeth

Happy v day Lilly and chelle ;) 

Here is my 22 week bump..
Had my mil over today telling me this baby will be at least 10lb! She does it everytime I'm pregnant drives me mad! Always saying how big I'm looking really annoys me sometimes makes me
Feel huge!! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 8


----------



## blessedmomma

you don't look huge at all embeth!!!! my last 3 pregnancies no one even knew I was pregnant at church until I was 8 months along. I have a picture of my last pregnancy that was taken 8 weeks before I had her and I'm bigger than that already with this one! I plan to take a pic tomorrow, and I am HUGE this time :lol:


----------



## embeth

Thanks blessed, I think she says these things on purpose!shouldnt let it annoy me pregnancy hormones don't help!

Look forward to seeing your v day bump pic!! Xx


----------



## 3athena3

Happy v-day ladies!

Lovely bump pics!


----------



## blessedmomma

how rude of her embeth! I'm usually pretty tiny when I'm not pregnant (if I lose the weight before I get pregnant again) but at the end of one of my pregnancies my step dad said I was getting 'hippy'. I was thinking um yeah I imagine so I'm 9 mos pregnant. there has to be room somehow. I think some people just don't possess any kind of tact whatsoever. I mean seriously, who talks to pregnant women that way??


----------



## embeth

I think she enjoys trying to annoy me! My dh doesn't get why it does and says to ignore her.. Hard sometimes tho!im not tiny but normally slim,have a bmi of 22 not pregnant.. I just don't get really neat small
Pregnant bumps tho this is my fourth and all have been the same, my babies have been 7lb13,8lb2 &9lb1 all boys so all good sizes, girl this time so it will be interesting to see if this one is at least 10lb like
She predicts!

People do say such silly things to pregnant women.. It's like they think someone being pregnant allows them to say things that they wouldn't normally say! Oh well.. All I care about is having a healthy baby in my arms at the end! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth you looks tiny and cute to me! 

Happy V Day Lilly!


----------



## Frustrated1

You ladies all look tiny to me! Am feeling absolutely massive. Weighed myself yesterday and I've already out on 40lbs at just 25 weeks. Feeling absolutely disgusted. That's what you get for having a 6.5 week holiday! Was 25lbs heavier than usual at the start. Need to go on a healthy eating plan once I get home to ensure I don't put on much more between now and January. Happy V day to everyone who has got there over the last week.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-09-20 at 06.10.42.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## donnarobinson

You look beautiful Hun :) I think I've put on about 7lbs but I have only just started getting my appetite back so here's where I'll start putting it on I put on about two stone last time it was all baby tho and I lost it straight away shame I put it back on lol x 

Cruz had a quiet day yday he was stl moving and I cud see the movements but just wasn't loads like usual if he doesn't move as much today I'll be ringing triage I'm sure he will tho I had a busy day yday today I'm relaxing lol x


----------



## bunyhuny

donna- My LO had a quiet day today as well. Yesterday she was super active, so I guess she was just worn out today. Seen a few movements tonight, but definitely nowhere near as much as yesterday. I worry over it, of course, but I'm sure she's just tuckered out or going through a growth spurt. 


24 week bump pic:


----------



## embeth

Thanks Lucy x 

Everyone has great bumps! Frustrated u look a lovely shape just looks all nice bump!

I've put on around 10lb so far.. Decided not to weigh myself
Anymore.. No point I can't diet when pregnant start feeling funny if I limit my food intake! X

Hope cruz moves lots for u today Donna, my lo def has active days followed by quiet ones.. Was really active yesterday so won't be surprised if she's quieter today x


----------



## donnarobinson

He's been moving this morning and some big ones I think I always worry I did with the other two lol. 
Lovely bump Hun 
His movements feel a bit meow cushioned today so maybe he's turned Round or something x I can't believe I'm almost down to single figures! Can't wait for third tri not long now x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fab bump Bunyhuny!


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy V day Lilly and lovely bump.

Happy V day Chelle

Gorgeous bump embeth

Happy V day blessed

Bunny and frustrated love the bumps!


----------



## 3athena3

Lovely bumps and happy v-day ladies!

V-day for me today! Can't wait for my next ultrasound this coming Thursday and then 3rd tri!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy v day Athena! :)


----------



## sportysgirl

3athena3 said:


> Lovely bumps and happy v-day ladies!
> 
> V-day for me today! Can't wait for my next ultrasound this coming Thursday and then 3rd tri!

Happy V day!


----------



## Lucy3

Gorgeous bumps ladies! And yay for V Days!! 

I decided I'd try and measure my fundal height just for fun. Anyone tried this before? I don't think I'm doing it quite right, mines measuring 20cm and I'm 25 weeks. Is 25 weeks too early to measure? Any tips ladies?


----------



## embeth

With my first I was first measured at 25 weeks so think they do start that early. I can never feel the top
Properly tho! Each midwife that measured me measured so differently not sure how accurate it is anyway.. No midwife appointments for me until
34 weeks so I won't get measured until then! X


----------



## Lucy3

Wow! No midwife till 34 weeks, Embeth? that feels like so long away!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lucy3 said:


> Gorgeous bumps ladies! And yay for V Days!!
> 
> I decided I'd try and measure my fundal height just for fun. Anyone tried this before? I don't think I'm doing it quite right, mines measuring 20cm and I'm 25 weeks. Is 25 weeks too early to measure? Any tips ladies?

I tried to measure it with my last pregnancy and I was way off to where my doctor was measuring! I can't remember when they start measuring it regularly though. 

Congrats to all the ladies reaching vday!


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks Mushy and Heather. How are you going in this heat, Mushy? We got home to find we have some weird half power in the house, so just really dim lights and no fans. Argh! So hot! Just what a preggy lady needs &#128533;


----------



## blessedmomma

happy v day athena!!

my v day as well whoop!! was gonna get a pic, but stayed busy oops. will have to do one this week.

lovely bumps ladies <3

they start measuring us around 18-20 weeks here, but haven't ever measured myself so I'm no help.

it was a chilly weekend here. makes me very excited for fall!!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lucy3 said:


> Thanks Mushy and Heather. How are you going in this heat, Mushy? We got home to find we have some weird half power in the house, so just really dim lights and no fans. Argh! So hot! Just what a preggy lady needs &#128533;

I hate the heat so much! It's so awful, and I can't wait for it to cool down!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls they use to start measuring at 24 weeks here not sure if maybe they do with your first it depends on midwife but she will measure me next time at 28 weeks .. I'll have my bloods done also I normally measure two weeks ahead bump wise dod with both boys 
25 weeks this week that's mad 
It's been colder here also :) x


----------



## DannaD

They measured me at 21 weeks, but I didn't ask for the result. Figured if it wasn't normal he'd say something.

Congrats on V days! Still 1 week to go for me :)


----------



## Lilllian

:hi: everyone

Not been writing on here for a long time (since 6 weeks) as have had horrible, depressing morning sickness, until recently. I am 22 weeks now and finally feeling loads better but the heartburn has now kicked in. Still beats MS though :thumbup:

I have been reading everyone lots though and nice to see everyyone is keeping well and reached important milestones- can't believe over half way now- so excited! 

Thanks to the post about the wrap idea- I have tried many, and not been happy with any of them - the moby was a nightmare to take on and off- so I bought the K-tan one and hope to have better luck. Much cheaper too. 

Love having a bump and love this part of pregnany!

Oh and I am also having another Home birth - v excited about that again too :)


----------



## embeth

Yep Lucy it's crazy not seeing anyone until 34 weeks.. Unless it's your first or your high risk it's just the way it is!!

Iv booked my 4d scan.. 4 weeks on Saturday can't wait!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Glad the morning sickness is finally easing off Lillian! Hopefully you'll be sick free for the rest of it! 

I'm torn on whether or not I'll do a 4D scan this time. We did it for ds1 and it was exciting, but then he was born and looks NOTHING like his scan. But, he was very difficult with them and would turn away quickly, so it wasn't easy getting a very good shot.


----------



## embeth

I did debate for while, had one with my last two and although u can see similarities they don't look exactly like the scan. I just love seeing them
Moving about and looking all baby like tho ;)


----------



## LillyFleur

Glad your feeling better Lillian! :hugs: my heartburn has kicked up a notch these last few days and it's awful!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## SakuraRayne

V-day yesterday for me :D sooo happy!! And I'm feeling kicks on the outside now I love it so much


----------



## blessedmomma

happy v day sakura!

the upcoming 3d scans should be lovely! we could get one on discount since we did a private scan at the beginning but not sure if we will. 

lillian- nice to see you again! my heartburn is definitely kicked up a notch, but like you said much nicer than morning sickness! I still have nauseous days but nothing like before.

I have a sick baby right now. we thought we had a couple kids with the flu (not nice when there is 7 of them to go through) but no one else seems to be getting it. my 3 yr old seems to already be better, but my 18 mo old is just getting worse and worse. took her to immediate care and one ear looked red, her throat is inflamed with sores as well, and she is raspy. all along with 102 temps, coughing, and vomiting. not a happy girl at all. she was put on antibiotics and steroids. hopefully she'll be better in no time now.


----------



## blessedmomma

....and my usual crushed ice pregnancy addiction is in full swing!... I'm sitting here craving it like crazy and it's 11:30pm!....


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww hope ur kids are ok chick it's horrible when there poorly esp when there so little 
Chad is finally sleeping in longer didn't wake til 7am today 
Wish j could say the same for CJ 5.20am he come toddling in my 
I can't wait till I'm into double digits not long at all I'm
Going to pick out some
Many things next weekend :) can't wait I'm so excited to meet him x

Happy v day x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy v day sakura!


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy v day sakura!


----------



## LillyFleur

Baby had a quiet day yesterday, I hate it when they do that!! Always makes me worry so much. I laid down on the couch and it was kicking and could see my belly moving but it felt like it was kicking my bladder and not kicking the outside anymore so hopefully baby is just in a bit of an awkward position. It was kicking last night when DH went to bed and he could feel it.

Edit: I posted the above post and then 2 seconds later I felt some little taps!Typical :dohh: I love it when they do that, it's like they're saying "hey mum, I'm ok, stop worrying" haha.


----------



## embeth

Happy v day Sakura!

Blessed I hope ur little one is better soon xx

I'm just parked outside mothercare.. Plan on getting a few little bits ;) my toddler has fallen asleep tho and I didn't bring the pushchair so need to wait for him to wake taking the opportunity to just rest and browse my phone! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had CJ at the Drs today he's got tonsillitis again we've a hospital appointment next week as he keeps getting it x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww hope he's better soon xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Poor kiddo. :(


----------



## DannaD

Hope he gets better soon Donna!

Watching my belly move is much more entertaining than watching TV. There's a party in there at 9 everyday xD


----------



## 3athena3

Happy v-day sakura! 

Hope your LOs feel better soon Blessed and Donna!


----------



## bunyhuny

Had my intake with the homebirth midwife today. It went really well. Next appt in 4 weeks. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad your appointment went well! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls he doesn't seem to bad in himself thank god
25 weeks tomoz wow! Not long till third tri at all x


----------



## LillyFleur

Just had my 25 week midwife appointment, all went well. She had a feel for baby and thought from the position it was curled up length ways, she listened to the HB and all fine. She was the midwife I originally had for my booking in appointment, since then I have switched hospitals but she is still moaning at me that I'm so low risk and if I'm doing hypnobirth I should have stayed with the original hospital :dohh: as I've mentioned before that hospital has reduced serveces so just midwifes, no epidurals, no C-Sections - if anything goes wrong it's a 30 min drive to another (even less preferable) hospital, so now way am I risking having to transfer. 

She's booked my 32 weeks appointment! Ahhhh. Also said they would pass on my detals for the baby/toddler classes/baby massage classes :cloud9: which I said I would be going to when little one is here - will need something to get me out of the house!


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad your appointment went well Lilly.


----------



## blessedmomma

glad your appointments went well buny and lilly! 

oh no Donna! that sounds so painful for a little guy. will they eventually want to take them out if he keeps getting it?? surgery is so scary to think about when they are little :(

my baby girl is doing much better today. hopefully will be even better tomorrow. 

I go for my tour and orientation with the midwife led birthing center tomorrow to see if we like it and want to transfer care. so excited!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh his appointment next week is to discuss whether or not he should have them out they don't do it till after 4 I think he's not 4 till February .. We will have to see it is scary . But it would be better in the long run for him I suppose 

I keep getting. Leg cramps at night now I haven't missed tho from pregnancy they kill 

25 weeks today! So exciting x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Gave myself a pedicure last night - won't be doing that again anytime soon. I was sooo uncomfortable. My bump was totally blocking me and I had to pull my toes in awkward directions to paint them. The result? It looks like a visually impaired monkey painted them. Not pretty.

Anyone else have this issue yet? :haha:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Gave myself a pedicure last night - won't be doing that again anytime soon. I was sooo uncomfortable. My bump was totally blocking me and I had to pull my toes in awkward directions to paint them. The result? It looks like a visually impaired monkey painted them. Not pretty.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue yet? :haha:

I thought about doing it last night, but thought that would be an issue so I decided against it. Might go somewhere and get it done soon. It's way over due!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

I have the most trouble picking things up off the floor and kiddie bath time. Bump gets in the way and all kills my back. :wacko:

Went to the OB today for u/s to check babies kidneys for the 3rd time. They still can't tell exactly what's wrong, just that something doesn't look quite right so I'm being referred to a high risk ob. :nope: So frustrated. Just wish they could figure out what's going on.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you can get some answers soon Athena :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Hope they can give u some answers soon Athena that must be stressful
For u xxx

Haven't found my bump getting in way too much yet.. My back was starting to ache picking up sports equipment and teaching at work today tho.. So look forward to the evenings on the days I work! X


----------



## PitaKat

Hey girls, congratulations to those who have passed V day! Woohoo!

Sorry to hear about the baby's kidneys, athena, hopefully they'll be able to figure out what the issue is very soon :hugs:

Donna, I hope your little guy gets well soon.

I went golfing with my dad this morning, which is more activity than I usually get, but I handled it quite well. We did a round of 18 holes, but rented a cart, so I didn't have to walk a whole lot :haha: My score was terrible, but hubby and I are planning to go again on Sunday so hopefully I'll do better 

Has anyone thought about their baby shower yet? It's not like I _need_ one, as I still have a lot of the things from when my kiddo was a baby. And I don't like being the center of attention, which I will be at a baby shower, but my new in-laws are hoping for one. This will be the first grandbaby for them, so they're wanting the baby shower experience, I guess. I didn't have a baby shower with my first, I had a "meet the baby" type gathering, but it wasn't particularly fun or exciting. I haven't decided what I'll do just yet.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

I only had a baby shower with my first but I understand your new in laws looking forward to one since lo is the first grandbaby. It's good they're excited. :) Would they be willing to host? Or could it be a get together with that side of the family only, if you don't want a big party?


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- I hope they make the best decision for him. :hugs:

Athena- how stressful. I hope the high risk ob can figure it out and soon. :hugs:

Pita- I say go for it! I had one with my first and I usually don't like to be the center of things, it makes me very uncomfortable... But it was actually a lot of fun. Look at it like the baby is the center of attention ;)

I'm definitely having trouble bending over!!! Forget the toes and bathing the little ones is right out. And we still have so much longer to go :nope:

Had my midwife birth center orientation today and I absolutely love it!!! Already filled out paper work to switch my care. :)

And here is my 24 1/2 week bump pic...


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all well.. 
Cruz was moving around so much yday even when I was out and walking around when he normally doesn't lol was lovely bet he has a quiet day today lol .. Time is going by so fast .. Really have to start buying things wish I didn't get rid of everything after Chad lol. 

Lovely bump blessed and glad u liked the new centre x


----------



## SakuraRayne

Already had my baby shower I had it at 23 weeks only cause family were going away in October n november n deff didn't want to do it around December but had si much fun playing games and seeing everyone :D


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies :) realised I forgot to come back and update that I'm having a girl! :) x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Tasha!


----------



## embeth

Congratulations tasha!

I had a shower with my third that my sisters arranged as a surprise.. Don't plan to have one again. It was lovely and I got
Some lovely bits, may just have something small without gifts this time if anything. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations tasha! 

My sil is planning a shower for me, even though I went into the pregnancy not expecting to get one. When she asked I told her I would prefer a sprinkle, as I don't feel comfortable with asking for any kind of gifts this time especially since I'm expecting another boy.


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Tasha! 

I don't think I'll have a shower. I won't ask for one anyway, so if I get one it would be a surprise. I feel a bit uncomfortable getting gifts from friends and some family members when I know they struggle a bit financialy while we don't? :s


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TTCBean

25 weeks today :) :dance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 25 weeks! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Is this going too fast for anyone else? I feel like I just found out I was pregnant! And these next few months are going to be jam packed with 8 birthdays, 4 holidays, 4 Christmas parties, and my baby sprinkle so it'll all go by soo quickly!


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is going too fast for me too!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy 25 weeks bean! 

Congratulations Tasha.

I would love a shower but don't feel like I can ask anyone to organise it.


----------



## Lucy3

I agree, Mushy. It is flying by! But I do think once we're deep into the 3rd tri those big, uncomfortable weeks will drag and we'll be doing everything to get baby out! 
Hope everyone is doing well. It's still super hot here so I'm doing my best to find indoor activities for us to do. I got really tired after a few nights of not enough sleep and started to have (another!) panic about newborn sleep deprivation. So to try and do something productive I went online and looked at ordering some little pre made bottles that come with the nippes so my DH can easily feed the baby at night when I need a break without having to get up and prepare a bottle. This time I'm going to have to be better at letting go and sharing the load as last time I got very anxious when anyone else tried to help.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Lovely bump blessed! Glad you liked the center and can get better care than you had with the OB. :)

Congrats tasha and bean!

High risk OB appt set for Tuesday. Fx'd it goes ok. They told me it was put in as an urgent referral which worries me a bit. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats tasha!

athena- I said a prayer for you and baby. I hope it's really nothing or something very minor :hugs:

I deff agree it's going very fast... I thought it was just me though since each pregnancy seems to go faster than the last lol. 

I have to find some classes here. either lamaze, bradley, hypnobirthing... something!


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, Tasha! 

Happy 25, TTCBean!

My sis is planning a shower for me when my family comes up for Thanksgiving. We're going to have a video chat going during it so that close family and friends who don't live anywhere near by can still "attend". The next day, she's going to invite all my friends (and a few of DH's friends) to video-chat for a second "virtual shower". It's going to be a diaper shower so that we don't end up with a bunch of random things we don't need. We're still living in our RV and will be for the foreseeable future, so keeping things minimal is a big priority for us. We picked out all the cloth diapers we'll need, so if everyone gifts one, we should be set!

I met with a lactation consultant (IBCLC) this week and it's been confirmed that my breast deformity (hypoplastic/tubular congenital defect) is pretty darn bad. It doesn't look so bad anymore, since the doctors were able to do the major corrections with surgery when I was much younger (over a decade ago), but all the warning signs for IGT are still there. I'd been told this by the doctors who did the corrective surgery, but I wanted to have an actual lactation expert check me over. The next few months are going to be a lot of meds, herbs, pumping, etc, and there still a good chance I won't make much milk. (Of course, I could really respond well to the treatment and have a full supply. The chance of that happening is around 5%.) If anyone is interested in details or if anyone else on here has a similar issue, I posted a big update about it over in my journal along with the exact treatment plan my LC has me on. Feel free to come read about it. It is intense!!


----------



## DannaD

I hope you'll get good answers soon Athena, and that baby will be completly fine.

It's finally getting colder here! I'm so excited, wearing warm sweaters and long boots.... feels like time is finally moving forward! Falls goes by so fast usually :)


----------



## DannaD

Oh, and bump pic!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bump pic! Lol at the cat sitting on bump!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Been sorting out baby things today and my three year old has decided she wants to be a baby again :haha:


https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/ACE73C2B-D58C-4EBD-AF15-37EF2EBCCC81.jpg


----------



## DannaD

Aww she's so cute!! xD

Cat didn't stay long, she got kicked a couple of time haha


----------



## donnarobinson

She's gorgeous my 3 year old did the same when I was having Chad thought he was a baby loool x 

Chads a bit grumpy today and warm hope he isn't coming down with something it's one then other when Uve got more than one kid lol x 

I'm getting more excited to meet cruz now can't believe I'm due so soon 
My cousin is due in 5 weeks and it's her baby shower soon x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Chad feels better soon :)


----------



## embeth

Really hope all goes well at your appointment Athena xxx

Love the bump pic Danna, cat looks v comfy there!;)

So cute Bev! Wander how my little one will react to all the baby stuff!

Very busy day here! My birthday today so been out for a meal,
Shopping and got the bedside crib I wanted for this little ones arrival and watched my biggest boy play football.. He got man of the match for the second time in a few weeks! Proud mummy!!:) xxx

My biggest boy after football!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 3athena3

Cute bump Danna!

Bev and embeth your kids are adorable! 

Hope everything works out for your breastfeeding bunny!

Fx'd your son gets better soon Donna!

Happy Birthday Embeth!


----------



## Lucy3

Love the pics of your kiddies Embeth and Bev - they'll be such good helpers when the babies arrive! 

Athena sending you lots of positive thoughts for your next appointment xx

Donna hopefully your little boy doesn't get sick! That's exciting about your cousins baby, bet it will make you want to meet Cruz even sooner! 

Haha love your kitty Danna! Good on your LO kicking her off. Lol 

All good here, my little baby isn't much of a kicker it seems. I think I remember at this stage with my son I'd see a knee pop out and more distinct kicks. This one is the occasional wriggle. I imagine she is still lying facing my back as she seems to be whenever I have an ultrasound. Wish I'd could feel more, but I guess there's still a bit of room to move in there.


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I'm so excited for her to have him but Ino it will make me want to meet cruz even more I'll be 30 weeks when she's due tho and hopefully will fly by for me 
I always am pregnant over Xmas and new year and it goes so fast! Both my sons were due in February CJ was due the 2nd and born the 13rh and Chad due the 27th and born the 4th March wonder when cruz will show up lol 
2 weeks till my next midwife appointment she will measure my bump and do bloods etc
I hope I'm not anemic this time .. If I'm anemic when I go into labour I have to have a iv line in ready Incase I hemoragge .. 
I didn't last time but did with CJ was horrible hopefully this time will be fine to tho. 

My labour was 6 hours last time I hope it's quicker this time lol .. 
We're starting on Xmas on Tuesday buying CJ a iPad have no idea what else or what to get Chad lol. X


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Sorry for being AWOL the past couple of weeks I was desperate to reach 24 weeks and the more I was on here the more anxious I got. But finally at 24wks 1d and feeling much happier now. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Lesh! Happy v day for yesterday!


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy V day Lesh. x


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad to see you back happy v day for yday x


----------



## Frustrated1

Happy V day Lesh!


----------



## Lucy3

Missed you Lesh! Happy V Day! 

Anyone heard from Lock lately?


----------



## embeth

Happy v day for yesterday Lesh!x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lucy3 said:


> Missed you Lesh! Happy V Day!
> 
> Anyone heard from Lock lately?

I haven't, I was just thinking about that earlier. I hope she's doing okay! 

Happy day after v-day lesh! Hopefully you'll be able to be a lot more relaxed, I know you've had a stressful pregnancy!


----------



## 3athena3

Happy v-day Lesh!


----------



## embeth

Morning all &#128521;

Hope everyone's ok today!

I'm having real trouble with my left lower back and hip been hurting so much past few days was stopping me sleeping last night.. I often get trouble with it think it's where I carry my 2 stone 2 year old on my hip and it must be all weak with pregnancy. Have my little ones first ever swimming lesson today and I have to be in with him so hoping it will be ok!

Only a few days until v day looking forward to reading that milestone!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon Embeth, that sounds painful :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou all. Def feeling a lot more relaxed now. Time to finally start shopping. 

Congrats to all the other ladies who have reached V-day too. Xx


----------



## DannaD

V day for me today! Yay! Next big thing comming up at 27 weeks is my GD test haha..


----------



## embeth

Thanks bev x 

Happy v day danna xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Happy V-Day danna!


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy V day Danna!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy v day Dana!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fab bump Heather! :)


----------



## embeth

Lovely bump heather!


----------



## happybun

Sorry I haven't been on here for aaages, time is flying by! So nice to hear about everyone's scans and see your bumps! We are keeping it a surprise, so will have to wait and see if we're having a boy or girl in January!

Am enjoying feeling those little kicks when I'm lying on the sofa at night, although heartburn and uncomfortable sleeping positions less so!

Hope you're all well x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy v-day Danna and Lesh. 

Great bump Heather!

Athena, hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:

I caught a stomach bug that DH had and threw up all day Friday, my first time (and hopefully last) vomiting this pregnancy. :( Still not feeling 100%. But on a happier note I'm down to double digits! 99 days to go!!


----------



## PitaKat

Congrats Fit_mama on getting down to double digits! Very exciting! 

Did you girls see that there's a June group now? 

I don't feel like this pregnancy has gone by very fast, but it's not dragging like my last one. And these next the months are just going to be packed, with so much going on, it'll probably be over before we know it lol.


----------



## DannaD

Thanks ladies! Feels good to finally reach that date!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls lovely bump heather time does go so fast .

I'll b down to double digits on Wednesday so mad x


----------



## blessedmomma

bunyhuny- I hope your breastfeeding plan works out hun!

Danna and Heather- lovely bumps!

Bevziibubble- she is adorable! they do love to be a baby again when the baby stuff comes out :)

Donna- hope chad feels better fast.

embeth- happy brithday! and your oldest son is precious!

lesh07- so glad you are feeling less anxious about it all :hugs:

Danna and Lesh- happy v-days!!! 

I gave away all my maternity clothes to a friend that had none so I have just been managing wearing loose clothes and DH's shirts. I finally went and bought some last weekend. I found some shirts at second hand stores and some discounted ones at old navy. I should have enough to make it through, or at least most of the way through. 

and my pregnancy induced lactose intolerance has reared it's ugly head again. had it last pregnancy too, boo. also when I turn over in bed my hips are popping in and out of socket again. had that last pregnancy too so I know it will just get worse and more painful as I go :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds painful BlessedMomma :hugs:


I'm 27 weeks today!


----------



## embeth

Can't believe your 27 weeks already bev!! Crazy!! Is that officially third tri!!??

That's sounds v painful blessed.. My back is really playing up.. Joys of pregnancy!! 

So tired at the moment just want to lay down all day.. Not much chance of that with a 2 year old!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes I think it's third tri! I spent so long waiting for third tri with my first pregnancy, but this time it's just arrived in a blink of an eye!


----------



## embeth

It all feels so slow for me for some reason.. I'm desperate to meet her but also want to make the most of the time before things get even busier.. Still nice to get to a stage where u know there's a proper grown little bub in there! 

Is anyone else feeling exhausted?? I just feel so drained! 3 children and a part time teaching job I'm sure has something to do with it!&#128528;


----------



## LillyFleur

I'm no more tired now than I was pre-pregnancy, but that's because I have a sit down job and no kids to run after, so I take my hat off to all of your with little ones already.

I cant wait to get to 3rd tri, I feel like I'm in such an awkward stage - cant really post in the 2nd trimester board anymore and feel way behind everyone else in the 3rd tri board.


----------



## DannaD

Congrats on 3rd tri Bevzii! Can't wait to join you :)

I was thinking the same LilyFleur, 2nd tri forum is all about gender scans and such, and 3rd tri is all about labour watch! Haha


----------



## Lucy3

So exciting Bev! I'm almost with you! I feel the same about feeling a bit in limbo at the moment Lily and Danna. I've been lurking over in 3rd tri lately as all the birth stories and labour watch is so exciting! 

I think I've mentioned before, this baby is really quiet. Anyone else experiencing this? 

Embeth- I think having 3 kids and teaching AND being pregnant is extremely tiring! I've been exhausted too and I've just got my 18 month old. Do you think it's also something to do with having a girl this time? I know it's hard to compare with circumstances being different in each pregnancy, but I do feel like for me this girly pregnancy has been harder physically (and emotionally!) but may just be what's going on this time. I'm also desperate to meet her BUT I know things will get crazy and busy and that worries me. But like my mum says, you won't be pregnant AND have a newborn. True true!


----------



## embeth

How much do you feel her Lucy?? My lo has days of being very active then days of being quiet, they do some babies are much quieter than others. 

I think feeling rough up to about 17 weeks was def to do with having a girl.. 3 boys and never once did I feel like
I did for that long with any of them. I think now it's just because I have more children and an older!!i remember with Jacob feeling exhausted not long before my 28 week bloods, and feeling uncomfortable earlier..
I'm glad this will be my last pregnancy think my bodies had enough after this one!xxx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

DannaD said:


> I was thinking the same LilyFleur, 2nd tri forum is all about gender scans and such, and 3rd tri is all about labour watch! Haha


^^^^ this for sure!!! I don't even really visit the pregnancy forums much for that reason. the few times I do actually go peek around I don't post anything.

so exciting we are having our first mama's hit third tri!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I spend most of my time there, but yeah they are kind of boring. I would like to follow more journals, but I feel like everyone knows each other and I'm just some random weirdo haha


----------



## Lucy3

Haha Mushy you're funny. So not a random weirdo! I'd like to follow some journals too but don't know where to start!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Oh i just realized I'm in the double digits! 

It definitely feels like I am sometimes!


----------



## blessedmomma

whoop happy double digits mushy! 

all of these milestones everyone is hitting lately, it's so exciting!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for double digits!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) 
Hope ur all well

Double digits for me today yay 
1 week to go until 3rd tri! How exciting I really have to get a move on and start buying for him 

I started on Xmas yday and ordered cjs iPad that's his main prezzie he's taken care f his tablet he had for his bday so hoping he will take care of this 

xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, Mushy & Donna! :happydance:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Anyone used a Bjorn carrier? We are looking at the Miracle. :)

I really want to baby-wear (can see myself not bothering with the stroller if we're just popping out for a couple of things) but know I wouldn't be a wrap person so this seems like a better option for me.


----------



## Frustrated1

Fit Mama - I've not used a Bjorn, but can recommend the Ergobaby. We have the original one rather than the 360. You need the infant insert for when the baby is first born.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have the original ergo and the 360, they're both awesome! It was a huge bummer that ds1 stopped wanting to be carried. I've also used my sils baby bjorn and it did get way more uncomfortable very quickly. 

I also used the moby, which was great when they're young and don't weigh much, but as soon as they start gaining too much it becomes too stretchy. And since it's a jersey type fabric it just keeps on stretching. 

I really want to get a woven wrap this time, as I loved the moby when it worked. I just have no idea where to look, or what is good. I wish they sold them in stores.


----------



## Frustrated1

We still use the Ergo (and even bought another one when in Canada..), but my son is quite heavy in it now at 28lbs!


----------



## Lucy3

I found the bjorn the easiest to get on and off compared to the ergo which was really handy for short trips. It's also lighter so it was great to keep in the stroller basket. Although it can't be used for as long as the ergo it was really handy! 
I'm still thinking of getting the baby ktan for when she's really little, I've read when it stretches out it can be washed then put in the dryer to get it back into shape. Anyone tried doing that with wraps?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks for your input ladies. :flower:

I am leaning towards the Ergo 360 now! I also like the look of the Ergo Swaddler (though swaddled babies always look like they're wearing straight jackets to me :haha:).


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Mushy and Donna!

I have the Bjorn and used it for both kids. Only for very short trips though as it always hurt my back. 

I went to the high risk ob yesterday. On the down side baby does have a horseshoe kidney. On the up side everything else looks fine so it's just a random anomaly and not a sign of a bigger problem. Only time will tell if it will cause any issues. Some people have it and are fine with no symptoms and some have frequent uti's and kidney stones. They will u/s his kidneys and check the function when he is born. So all is well in the meantime as long as they are functioning well enough to keep amniotic fluid from getting low. Hoping for the best and thankful because it could be much worse.


----------



## Frustrated1

FitMama, I tried to order the Ergo Swaddler last night! Had trouble with delivery though so gave up in the end. Will try again tomorrow. 

Athena, so sorry to hear that. Thank goodness it is not a sign of any underlying problems though. I hope he is one of the lucky ones who is not affected by it.


----------



## Lucy3

Oops! I took ibuprofen today thinking it was paracetamol as I had a headache i couldn't shift. I just read then that taking it in the third trimester is the worst time to take it, I hope as I'm not quite in the third tri I'm ok... &#128547;


----------



## 3athena3

Taking IBuprofen just once should be fine. From what I've read it shouldn't cause any issues before 30 weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

FitMama- I would be careful with a bjorn. they are pretty notorious for increasing risk of hip dysplasia according to the International hip dysplasia institute. people call them 'crotch danglers'. maybe they have come up with some new stuff though? the issue is with the seat part. if the babies legs dangle instead of having material come out around their legs it puts all the weight on their hips instead of their bottom. here is an article on it..https://naturopathicpediatrics.com/2012/12/12/baby-wearing-safely/

of course in my opinion baby wearing is lovely so if it's the only one you like, it may be ok and work for you! I have a lillebaby which is kind of like the ergo. lot's of back support for me and a better seat for baby. I have noticed there are some really good ones by infantino coming out lately that are very cheap compared to the $150 I paid for my lillebaby. the new ones have the right seat and for $30 I'm tempted to get one lol!

Athena- I hope it's just something that makes your LO special and unique and has no bad effects for future! 



3athena3 said:


> Taking IBuprofen just once should be fine. From what I've read it shouldn't cause any issues before 30 weeks.

^^^ I read the same!

happy double digits Donna!!!


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks Athena x The only reason I checked what I took was because it worked so well and usually paracetamol doesn't do much for me. I'll mention it to my OB on Monday. Haven't seen her since I was 17 weeks!! Crazy huh!?


----------



## Lucy3

Oh and Athena how are you feeling about your baby's kidney? You must be relived it's not an indication of anything else, but scary all the same x


----------



## 3athena3

Lucy- good luck at your appt. That is a long time to go between them. 

Blessed-good info. I didn't know that about the Bjorn. Guess it's good I hardly ever used it. Think I need to check out the infantino. We've pretty much decided against a double stroller but wanted to find an inexpensive carrier that was comfortable. Since this is our last we don't want to spend a lot on baby gear since mostly we already have all the big stuff and they don't use it that long anyway. Hope that doesn't sound cheap.and terrible. :wacko:


----------



## 3athena3

Just hoping for the best. Mainly worried about the possibility of him being in pain from stones and things. Worried I won't know if something is going wrong with the kidney since it will be ages before he can tell me how he feels. The guesswork when you LOs are sick is what gets me. Now just have everything crossed he will be ok and I won't be in the hospital for Christmas. Thanks for asking :)


----------



## Lucy3

Athena, hopefully if they tell you he may get stones they'll be able to give you a list of symptoms to look out for. My DH is a kidney stones doctor! He occasionally does pediatric cases but they are rare so that's a good thing! Will they do the ultrasound when he's a newborn to get more info? 
Think we won't get a double stroller either and stick with the carrier/stroller combo and I might look into one of those boards my toddler can ride on.


----------



## blessedmomma

athena- I really hope he has no problems from it. I would be scared too and it's so hard when there could be an issue. my last baby literally did not poop on her own for the first 3 months of her life! we had to use suppositories to make her poop. the dr's ran all kinds of tests to see if she had this disease where some babies (rarely) are born with no nerve endings in their intestines. thankfully it came back negative or she would have had several surgeries to remove intestines and would have been in chronic pain her whole life :( I was mortified reading about it. turned out she was just allergic to milk and her intestines were inflamed from the allergy. after I took milk products out if my diet since she bf's she finally went on her own at exactly 3 mos old. I know that fear and hurt thinking your newborn may have problems their whole life, it's heartbreaking. :hugs: as for the carriers, the infantino has some good ones that are newer, but they also have some that don't support the hips as well. I have an infantino mei tai sash that I love, but I can't wear it for long periods or it hurts my back. nice for a smaller baby though or for short periods. its this one here https://www.infantino.com/products/sash but I have seen some more structured ones at walmart that look fab and like they have more back/shoulder support. much more ergonomically designed! it's just convincing hubs to let me buy a new one since he knows how much we spent on the lillebaby lol. but for only $20-30 how can I not?? ;)


----------



## LockandKey

hey ladies, sorry if I've worried anyone, just wanted to check in real quick. I've been dealing with a lot going on all at once and it's become emotionally taxing.

Shortly after his 2nd birthday Everett started getting his 2 year molars where he just screamed for hours straight and went from sleeping through the night to waking up 6 times or more for a week straight.

Then DH started to experience chest, stomach, and back pains. He went to see his doctor, who then had him rushed in an ambulance to the hospital thinking my husband was at high risk for a heart attack. DH was diagnosed with an issue with his heart (not exactly sure what the medical term is called) where the membrane around his heart becomes inflamed, so he needs to go back for a check up, more blood work, and start taking anxiety medication to help manage his stress. This also means we have a hefty medical bill, and cannot afford to buy any baby stuff for a while when 3rd tri is only a week away. This whole situation and experience was probably the most scary and stressful for me, I'm basically in a constant worry and panic now over it.

We had made appointments with Home Depot to have 2 windows replaced that had wood rot. We were blown off 8 times in the last month, finally had the windows replaced today, but only one. Come to find out Home Depot screwed up and when the contractor went to pick up the windows from the warehouse, only 1 window was there and not both, even though the receipt says we ordered 2, and we were charged for 2. So now I have to wait for them to figure out what the heck is going on and get us our 2nd window installed. That's another headache to add to my list, on top of them constantly calling me and me having to tell them over and over again we only have our 1 window, and not both (because I guess they didn't get it the 1st three times I explained it to them)

My kids keep waking up with bug bites, all over them, so now I have to worry about an infestation somewhere. The pest team didn't find anything at all, and have no clue as to what is biting them, but I've been on my feet all day for days deep cleaning everything they touch, bedding, clothing, toys, carpets ect, in hopes that I get rid of whatever is biting them. Strange thing is, they are the only ones being affected.

With everything else going on, we still have not had the time or money to start working on the nursery, so we are way behind on getting that or anything else to prepare taken care of. I've barely been able to take care of myself because I'm still feeling sick most days and am currently under weight for where I should be.

Still have no help available to me when I need it most. I'm having to deal with and take care of everything on my own.

The only thing I've managed to do in the right step so far is set up the maternity photo shoot for the end of October (something I can actually look forward to) and take the kids to get their flu vaccines next week.

*sigh*

But can't believe I'm past V day and practically in 3rd tri already


----------



## embeth

Athena. Glad no other issues were found,must be stressful all the same but hopefully ur little man will be just fine when he arrives xx

Lock sorry to hear about all the stress you have been dealing with, sounds very scary about your dh hopefully they can sort his issues out and reduce stress for him, must be hard. 

Hope everyone else is feeling ok. Up early as a work day for me. But it's finally v day!!! Yayyyy!

V day bump ( well take. Yesterday so a day early!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm so sorry to hear everything that's going on with you lock! pregnancy is enough without a bunch of added stress. I hope everything settles down and you figure out what's getting your babies as well as getting your DH's disease under control. hope your LO's teeth hurry up and come in so you can both get some sleep. and also that your windows get squared away :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

happy vday embeth :)


----------



## LockandKey

adorable bump Embeth! Here's my V day bump. Only 4 days away from 3rd tri now, it's gone by so fast. https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/12036762_10201144624934342_5296413052356980693_n_zpsceounxrw.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great bumps ladies!


Here is my 27 week bump 
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/E386DE8A-C32B-4C73-BCE7-D89F26F82890.jpg


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy V day embeth. Lovely bump.

Athena glad no other problems were found, still worrying for you though I am sure.

Lock, gorgeous bump, sounds like you have had a lot on your plate. Theses things always seem to come at the same time. Hope it starts to settle down and you can get some rest. Look after yourself. 

Love your bump Bev!


----------



## donnarobinson

Beautiful bumps girls 
Hope ur ok lock 
Athena glad everything else is ok with ur little man 

Guess what I was up before my boys today wow lol
7am I got up did there hot drinks and had to wake them up so we can get ready for school nothing has changed there just sleeping in later lol can't believe it 
X

26 weeks today! And one week until third tri how exciting 
Cruz was moving so much in the night x


----------



## embeth

LockandKey said:


> adorable bump Embeth! Here's my V day bump. Only 4 days away from 3rd tri now, it's gone by so fast. https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/12036762_10201144624934342_5296413052356980693_n_zpsceounxrw.jpg

Such a cute neat bump!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay glad your boys are sleeping later Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

26 weeks bump 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/252E45E1-72EE-47E0-AD1B-92A1080B6C57_zps4xfcpbzx.jpg


----------



## DannaD

Lovely bumps ladies! 

Athena, glad baby most likely has no other issues. I read a bit about it and it seems like a lot of people have a horseshoe kidney and never find out, so let's hope it brings no worries for you and your little one <3

Lock, sorry you're going through so much! I hope things will settle down now, take care of yourself. As for the bug bites, do you have any animals? It happened to a friend and they couldn't find beg bugs; it was actually flea bites from the cat.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Great bumps ladies!!

Lock I hope things settle down and get easier soon. :hugs:

Athena glad your little guy's kidney issue is an isolated one and hope it never causes him any problems or discomfort. :hugs:

Frustrated hope you're able to get the Swaddler ordered! I complain about how annoying shipping to Canada is but Jersey must be an extra Challenge. We have a client in Jersey and it takes so long to send them anything we always offer to delivery it personally...so far they haven't taken us up on the offer. :haha:

DH does business with a local baby store so we'll probably get the carrier and swaddler from them as the owner will give us a discount.

We're finally painting Thomas's nursery, yay!


----------



## Lucy3

Lovely to hear from you Lock! You poor thing :( pregnancy is hard enough as it is but to have extra worries on top of it makes it feel all too much. I have days like that, completely different to you as my stress is moving back to Australia which is mainly exciting but also stressful and my DH will have to stay in the U.S. for 6 weeks before he can join us :( hopefully the third tri is more exciting rather than stressful and just think, you'll have your new baby girl in your arms in just 3 months!! :)


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you ladies. Lovely bumps too! Can't believe how close we are all getting! I'm excited to see some babies soon :flower:

That's the strange thing Danna, we don't have any pets at all, not even fish, and we haven't been around anyone with pets either :shrug: my LO's have an appointment coming up on the 9th to get their flu vaccines, so I'll try asking about the bites then and see if their ped can identify what is making them.

Sorry about your hubby having to be away when you'll need him most Lucy :( that's so stressful

I think I'll just have DH purchase the nursery items on his credit card as we can't put it off much longer. Hoping to have the nursery painted and put together by November. I'll be sure to post pictures :thumbup: and we have the maternity shoot October 31st, so 3rd tri is already looking better if I don't count all the discomfort :haha:

I know I probably should have bought some baby stuff with the birthday money my great grandmother sent me last week, but with all the stress, I needed some retail therapy, and splurged on some MAC makeup for myself. I feel slightly guilty, but oh well, I deserve it :haha:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lock that does sound awfully stressful, and I hope everything calms down for you sooner rather than later. As for feeling guilty about spending your birthday money, you definitely shouldn't! I know it's tough as a mom to treat yourself and not feel bad about it, but you need to give yourself some love and attention sometimes too.


----------



## Lucy3

I love getting new make up! I would have spent my brithday money on the same thing :) it's hard to spent money on ourselves now but as a friend said to me recently 'it benefits the whole family when mummy feels good about herself.' So true. 
As fun as I found setting up the nursery for my DS I soon realised all he really needed was the bassinet and my boob! He barely saw his nursery for the first 5 months. Think this time I'm not going to worry about it too much and just see how we go. The only thing I really want that I didn't get last time was one of those fisher price swings the baby can sleep in. They seem to take up a lot of space but my friends babies seemed to love them.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

Happy V Day Heather :)

Thank you ladies! And I agree! I read a quote my cousin posted on her fb page today that said "You cannot pour from the cup when it's already empty" I felt it resignated quite well with me this past month. Be kind to yourselves ladies, I've had to remind myself of that.

So if everything else wasn't enough, DS now has a yeast rash, which probably came about from his teething. Where's my vacation? Because I'm pretty sure it's well overdue right now!


----------



## bunyhuny

Here's mine from 2 weeks ago. I've given up on doing weekly pics and am switching to every 4 weeks. I'll take a new one at 28 weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bumps ladies!!!! all of you are so gorgeous <3

and happy v day as well :)

lucy- I hope your move is as least stressful as possible!

lock- I hope you figure out what the bites are, poor babies. and getting that make-up I'm sure was a nice treat! I was given two $10 gift cards and thought I would give them to my older girls, but then used them for 6-7 maternity shirts since I had given all of mine away. I felt guilty for a while, but I also know wearing actual maternity clothes instead of DH's shirts makes me feel much prettier. I actually look pregnant instead of just huge and frumpy. I know how silly it sounds lol, but I'm glad I got them now. sorry to hear your baby has a yeast rash :( I had one that got them a lot and I felt so horrible for him.

Lucy- I agree!!! I don't use 90% of the things all the lists say are a 'must' before baby comes.


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy V day Heather!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're ok Lock, sounds like you're going through so much :hugs:


Happy v day Heather!


----------



## LillyFleur

Happy V Day Heather :flower:

My heartburn has really kicked up a notch this week, it's horrendous - I'm taking Zantac every now and again to try get some relief, if I eat fatty foods it's awful, last night DH was eating cheesecake and I was eating watermelon :cry: so much for being able to eat whatever you want when pregnant. 

Those of you who have been pregnant before, when do you start to see babies limbs stick out when it kicks?


----------



## embeth

I think I was nearing 30+ weeks when I saw limbs.. Lots of knobbly knees and elbows I could see/feel. I remember my last little one always stuck what was either a knee or elbow out and I used to have to push it back in! When he was born feeling his little knees and elbows would
Really remind of it! 
Can't wait for all that to start even if it does get a bit annoying towards the end! X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can see things sticking out when baby kicks or moves but not sure what part of baby it is. I think it was towards the end last time when they were more recognisable as limbs. 


Sorry about the heartburn, Lillyfleur. Mine is really bad at the moment too :hugs:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Me too Bev I am always seeing lumps but I'm not sure what part they are. He is always pushing against my sides too - what a strange sensation!

Last night I bought a new (heavy) bathroom garbage can and was carrying it through the store. It was resting lightly against the side of my bump when I felt the craziest pressure and realized it was Thomas pushing against the garbage can lol.


----------



## DannaD

I see a biggish round shape a lot, I assume it's baby's butt and pat it xD


----------



## PitaKat

Cute bumps, Ladies! You all look so good! 

Happy V-day, Heather!

Athena, glad to hear that nothing else seems to be affected, and I hope it's not something that will cause him any issues in the future. Thinking positive thoughts for your little guy!

Wow, Lock, you've been going through a lot lately. Hope things calm down for you and your husband and you're able to relax. Don't feel bad about a little retail therapy :hugs:

It's been a stressful past week for me, mainly due to a dust-up between myself and my son's father. 

But on the plus side I bought a used Moby for $12.50, so I'm excited about that! Already been practicing tying it :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's a great bargain on the Moby :)


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- that's a fab deal on moby! sorry you're having a hard time.

lilly- definitely feel you on the heartburn. :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls I'm doing more Xmas shopping today I'm so excited I'm a big kid lol x 
Almost in third tri! Counting down the days lol x I have the midwife a week Tuesday x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have fun Christmas shopping! :)


----------



## LockandKey

Have fune Donna! The Christmas hunt is always a thrill :) and considering how close our EDDs are to Christmas, that's an excellent idea, relieves some of the stress now. 

I'm not sure how much decorating I'll be doing this year as baby girl will probably be born before I get the chance to take any of the Christmas stuff down and don't really want to worry about putting anything away whilst taking care of a newborn.


----------



## donnarobinson

I only did it online j couldn't brave the shops lol x my birthday is the 15th Jan and I'm normally late so baby could show up then x


----------



## LockandKey

I tend to do the online shop as well, so much less stressful.


----------



## donnarobinson

Defo lol 
They come today was really quick 
I got him bing and bings house he is going to love them x


----------



## Frustrated1

We certainly bought lots of stuff first time round that we never used. Joshua wouldn't sleep or rest anywhere other than on me or on a cushion on my lap. Must make sure we don't have a repeat of that this time round. We went through about five different types of chair before we found one he would go in! 

Fo us, the things that were a must and that I will be using this time around are:

(1) Sleepyhead bed. This was the only way that I could get Joshua into his crib. It makes the baby feel like it is being cuddled. We have the bigger version now, which we only stopped using this week. It's meant to go up to 36 months though. https://www.johnlewis.com/sleepyhead-deluxe-portable-baby-pod-white/p231482924

(2) The miracle blanket swaddle. We went through about 6 or 7 other types before finding this one which finally worked. It's got little flaps inside to help keep the arms in place and stop them breaking out of it. They used to sell them in Mothercare but i think they have stopped so i might have to resort to having them sent over from the States. https://miracleware.com/product-category/miracle-blanket/ If not I'm hoping the ergo baby swaddles will work in the same way.

(3) A dummy / pacifier. Didn't use one last time and boy as a breast feeding mother was that a mistake. He just used to use my breast as a dummy instead. I think he was probably latched on for about 18-20 hours per day in the early weeks. Ouch!


----------



## embeth

Hey girls hope everyone's ok?

I'm still suffering with my lower back plus had flu jab yesterday and has made me feel rubbish. On a good note my little lady seems to be becoming very strong and active felt some kind of limb move across my belly yesterday really made me realise how quick things are going so excited to meet her.. Just under 3 weeks until my 4d scan!! Can't wait!

Frustrated that sleep cushion thing looks really good I may try it.. We have bought the chicco next to me crib as usually my babies end up in my bed! The pacifier/dummy is also a must for me.. I really struggle to stop my breast becoming one.. My last little man decided he didn't want it from 4/5 months last time so ended up feeding longer than I wanted again!! 

Think I will pop to mothercare in the next couple
Of weeks and ordering my pushchair ;))


----------



## Frustrated1

We have the Chico next to me crib too and also the NCT bed eat, which is what we attempted to use last time. He wouldn't go in it before I got the sleepyhead though. Am a bit worried about the bednest as a child died when using one earlier this year, although it was being used incorrectly. Still, reading the article made me feel quite sick.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you're not feeling well Embeth. I'm struggling with back pain too :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Oh really! That's scary not seen the bed nest before..I'll definitely try the sleepyhead.
Thanks bev it's a pain isn't it.. Some days it just aches so much across my back and hips sitting down is even uncomfortable.. Things we go through for these babies!! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks for the link to the sleepy head cocoon Frustrated. I hope your next baby loves it too! So hard to know what to get as they've all got their preferences. I'm looking forward to getting things together after we've moved in a month. 

Bummer about your backs Embeth and Bev :( I've suddenly put on about 6lbs (in under a week!) so I'm feeling really big and yuck. Have the GD test tomorrow which is good timing as I'm a little concerned how quickly I've got big. I failed the one hour test last time so we'll see how it goes tomorrow. I brought up names last night with DH and he said Mila is not 'set in stone' and isn't sure about it :( then he told me 3 names he had thought of and honestly, if I had to pick 3 names I would never choose these would be 3 of them. It actually has made me a bit sad. I thought we had more similar taste. So I'm going to go back to the drawing board and think of other names.


----------



## Frustrated1

Could it be the heat Lucy! I absolutely ballooned in LA and Las Vegas. I lost 10lbs in 2.5 days when I got home. It must have been water retention. I looked absolutely massive and was blaming the hotel for shrinking my best maternity jeans in the wash :haha:


----------



## Frustrated1

Ps other half and I can't agree on any boys names either. Some of the ones he has come up with are awful!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm getting my self so down about my bump. Ino it's stupid and vain but I can't help it I had perfectly round bumps last time and this time even tho I was over weight I weighed less the. Wen I got pregnant with Chad and yet my belly is looser fatter and flabbier and it's really scarying me to the point where I'm worrying my belly will be saggy and horrible after he's born fat I can deal with a flabby belly that hangs down I can't

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/403DFEC9-57A9-41E8-AFBF-8DBB06F1EDF4_zpsouxfosjz.jpg

This was it earlier but I tend to lean back on pics so it doesn't hang so bad here is another where u can see the hang

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/80F0E6ED-BB45-4BB8-A410-DA6D295C5CD5_zps9x1on2sw.jpg


And here is me 26 weeks with Chad on the left and me now on the right do u think there badly different 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/47887BE9-B479-4AA0-A1C4-20697AC7FA83_zpscvv3k8mp.jpg


----------



## Lucy3

That's a really good point, Frustrated! It has been hot, lovely and cool today but unfortunately it's going to get hot again. Bet it is water retention! Haha, that's so funny you blamed the hotel for shrinking your jeans! I put jeans on for the first time today as it's finally cool enough for them. Felt good not to be in all stretchy clothes for a change! 

Makes me feel better that you and your DH aren't agreeing on names either. I'm sitting here going through the baby names lists online. Maybe we'll wait till she's born and she'll just look like a certain name. That could be exciting. Silly me though, I ordered some beautiful hanging letters for Mila...they were so expensive! Oops!


----------



## Lucy3

Donna, I really think your bump is lovely and round. I know what you mean about thinking about what your tummy will look like after he comes though. But I really dont think you've got anything to worry about, Cruz is giving you a beautiful baby bump :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank you Hun I hate feeling like this Ino I've got work to do have to lose weight in general after I have him as I'm sick of. Being fat lol I just don't want to have a hanging belly lolx.


----------



## embeth

Lucy sorry you and other half aren't agreeing.. My oh has been a bit of a pain in the past with names but doesn't seem That fussed this time.. Think we re settled on Isabelle.. Not totally in love with it but it's the one
One I can imagine calling this little one at the moment. As for weight I'm too scared to even step in the scales not been v strict with food so I hate to think what I've gained.. I've heard a lot of people say they gain in chunks you may find u don't gain for quite a while now x

Donna your bump in great!! I completely understand what you mean I have always envied people with perfectly round tight bumps! Don't think it has much to do with size think it's just how your body carries.
With my last I had saggy flabby bits on my bump despite starting pregnancy at 8st5 and having exercised constantly!! Same this pregnancy.. Never like my bumps! You're carrying a gorgeous baby in there tho! I just figure I can sort the belly out afterwards! Xx


----------



## LockandKey

Embeth, I definitely feel your pain. My back is always so sore at the end of every day.

Donna, I think your bump looks beautiful! 

Today has been pretty overwhelming, in the few hours I've been awake, DD, my 4 year old, has asked me at least 1,000 questions, with every question, and every statement followed with the question "why?" And DS has been teething so bad he's not napping, he's grumpy from not napping, and he's whining about everything. Toddlers are seriously exhausting :wacko:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I totally agree toddlers are exhausting! My three year old asks loads of why questions too and sometimes I just don't have an answer!


----------



## Frustrated1

Toddlers are completely exhausting! My little boy's favourite pastime is to empty all drawers and cupboards and drop everything directly onto the floor. He can empty them far quicker than I can fill them! The child proof locks I put on recently (purchased in Mothercare) are useless and he can open them by pulling hard. He finally started walking this weekend too so there will be no stopping him now &#128516;


----------



## LockandKey

I don't always have answers either Bev, DD has asked me, "Why are my hands helping?" or "Why do all these animals have faces?" I'm running out of clever ways to answer her.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him for walking . That's it no rest now lol x 
Miserable cold wet day here . Cjs in nursery so just me and Chad for the morning x


----------



## Lucy3

Have a lovely morning with Chad, Donna :) 

Lock, that is such a cute question about her hands helping! 

Yay for your little walker, Frustrated! 

My toddler has decided he has a lot of his own opinions lately. Oh my! We ended up at the doctor as he just refused to drink anything for 3 days as I took away his bottle....even the doctor said to bring it back as he's certainly stubborn. Apparently sippy cups are just awful! Haha. 

I have the GD test this afternoon. Fingers crossed I pass! I did not enjoy doing the 3 hour test last time.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck Lucy!!

I have mine next week.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Lucy :)


----------



## LockandKey

Good luck Lucy. I absolutely hate the GD test!

27 weeks today. Can't believe I'm in 3rd tri now!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 27 weeks Lock! :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck Lucy.

Happy 27 weeks lock.

My toddler is exhausting too and my DH is away at the moment!


----------



## embeth

Good luck Lucy hope u pass!! 

Toddlers def are hard work.. My 2 year old is constant! Had his second swimming lesson today.. He only screamed for half of it this time I even managed to get him to jump into me by the end.. Massive achievement!

Such a busy day today exhausted and ready for sleep now!


----------



## donnarobinson

I had the gtt test with my last two but don't need it this time apparently I only I had it last time and I had two episodes of glucose in my urine 
Everything has been fine so far tho
I have the midwife next week for bloods I wonder if I'm anemic this time I normally am at 28 weeks I hope not tho x 
Toddlers are very hard work 
Chad is constantly on the go
Aww he will give the bottle up when he's ready Lucy

Chad has a bottle stil for bed and his nap but has a beaker other times I think he wants to copy CJ tho as he's had a beaker since about 7 months old for his cold drinks x and just recently has his first warm drink in a morning in a beaker x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't even have a full blown toddler just yet and he's definitely exhausting! He decided he wanted to wake up around 3 AM this morning and not go back down until 430. Woke up again around 6. Of course this wasn't nearly enough sleep, so he's been super duper cranky all day. And when he isn't whining he's busy getting into every. Possible. Thing! Refusing naps and throwing huge tantrums if I don't let him eat butt cream or lotion. 

I have to do my GD test this week too. I've got to take the drink with me and then just go to get my blood drawn. 

Today is my 28th birthday too. It's the second birthday in a row I've been pregnant! For my birthday this year I got my hair professionally cut and colored. The cut was nothing fancy, just cleaning up the ends. But for color I went for full on purple! When it washes out, if I decide not to maintain it will just be slightly lighter than my natural color. But I love it so much, I might maintain it!

I'm the one on the left, hopefully obviously haha
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1444083349000.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lucy3

Looking good Mushy! Happy birthday too!! &#127874;

Wow do I get angry after I drink the glucose water..I had it in the car on the way to the appointment and when I parked the man told me to pull in to a park that would mean it's more difficult to get out of and I yelled out the window 'I'm paying $20 for parking and I have a toddler and I'm pregnant. YOU pull my car in!!' &#128563; haha! The appointment went well and she said the baby is measuring went and said she'd do an ultrasound next time (I'll be 30 weeks) so that's good. Then I got a cheeseburger from McDonald's on the way home! I was so hungry and couldn't wait any longer! My OB said the sudden weight gain was probably from all the heat, you were right Frustrated!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope u had a great birthday mushy u look fab really like the hair colour x 

Ohh kiddies can be hard work 
I hope I'm blessed with another good sleeper this time . CJ was terrible so Iv had a good sleeper and a not good sleeper lol x two days until 27 weeks wow 
Chad is at the stage where u can tell him not to do sumat a million times and he stil goes right back and does it lolx 
I'm ordering my pram at the end of the month I think stil haven't set my heart on one yet tho. 
It's 7.15am here were having hot drinks then it's breakfast and get ready for the school run x yawn lol x 
I'm thinking although cjs in nursery now so I get a bit of a break it will be harder than when I had Chad because we didn't have to rush to get ready where as I will have to get a 4 2 and a new born out the house by 8.10 lol x

Every time I've been pregnant I've been pregnant over Xmas new year and my birthday 

My birthday is January 15th and I'm due the 7th I always go over tho so probably be pregnant on my birthday again lol 
I'm so excited to meet him now I'm stil really scared of having three but excited to x


----------



## sportysgirl

Love the hair Mushy and happy birthday!


----------



## Frustrated1

Happy birthday Mushy. Very funky hair! 

Lucy, I wish the rest of my weight gain was down to the heat. I'm around 36lbs heavier than usual at the moment and still have another 12 weeks to go. I blame US portion sizes :haha:. Am trying to cut back now and I'm home and eat healthier. 

Our little one woke up screaming at 5am and it took me two hours to get him back into bed. Very unlike him. He's hard to put down at night (I've been having to cuddle him to sleep since the end of May), but once out he usually goes for 12 hours. I think we are going to start sleep training next week. Dreading it as I hate to hear him sobbing his little heart out, but I can't hold him for up to 90 mins every night come January when we have another one and even now it is so hard as I have a really bad back and it goes into spasm when sitting in the chair with him. Between that and the fact he likes to lie on my very sore tummy it is so uncomfortable. I twisted my ankle as well when we were away and it's absolutely killing. Really swollen compared to the other one even though it's been nearly three weeks. I am falling apart! That's my moaning done for the day. Back to the decorating now! Joshua is having his second session with a child minder this morning. He cried for 90 mins after I left him &#55357;&#56866;. So difficult, but I know it will only get worse if I leave it until he is older.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy birthday Mushy, your hair looks fab! Lol about your son wanting to eat butt cream. Kids!

Anyone else doing prenatal classes? I'm guessing a lot of you probably aren't since you already have kiddos. I naively thought I could just call yesterday and sign up - turns out the ones closest to us have been filled up for months, grrr. Now we have to go take them in some sketchball neighborhood that I hate. And we got the last spot there! The woman who signed me up assured me that I won't be the only one from my neighborhood stuck over there and I hope that's true - part of the point of these classes is to make friends with other parents with a baby the same age and I don't see the point of making friends with someone if I'm too scared to visit their neighborhood by myself after dark. Sorry, that is a petty complaint and probably sounds horribly snobby - I'm just glad we got a spot at all!


----------



## DannaD

Love the hair Mushy!

Sorry your little ones are being difficult ladies! Can't really relate here, yet, hehe.

I'm taking classes FitMama. I doubt I'll make long time friends there though, but it's fun for the time being :)


----------



## donnarobinson

You'll be suprised how quickly sleep training works frustrated. Luckily Chad has always self settled right from birth he's never needed cuddled to sleep. He goes to bed now with a bottle which he hasn't been drinking lately and goes to sleep by himself I just lie him down kisses and say goodnight love u etc and go back downstairs x 
CJ on the other hand slept with me til he was about 11 months and needed cuddled to sleep he wud wake in the night for hours on end as a toddler to . But I started just putting him to bed Awake and of course he cried for a bit but didn't take long at all it's never nice hearing them cry but so worth it . 
Chad now goes at 6pm ish someone's slightly later and CJ goes around 7pm they both just go and go straight to sleep bar the odd night x Once you start defo try stick to it x he may suprise u x


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, *Donna*. That's reassuring, especially after the 50 mins it's just taken to get him to go to sleep! I started it for the daytime naps this week (he went down awake for these until we went on our honeymoon in early August). He cried hysterically the first day for 35 mins before sitting down and going to sleep although only for 35 mins before he woke up crying (so not even one full sleep cycle), the second day he cried for about three mins before going to sleep for 2hrs 15 mins (more like the usual length of nap he has) and woke up and played with his toys and today he also cried hard for about 3-4 mins but then went to sleep for 1hr 30 mins. So, I hope we make progress with the naps and that in some way prepares him to be put down awake on Monday.


----------



## donnarobinson

That's brilliant it seems to be working for naps Hun obv not nice for the crying but we no its worth it and obv working for him to be settling so soon it seems easier to stick to in a day time doesn't it rather than night tho. But I think you'll defo be suprised . And he will be in such a fab routine then got when baby is born 
Keep up the good work mommy :) x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

mushy- happy birthday and lovely hair!

donna- you look fab, stop worrying :hugs:

sorry I haven't been on lately. my hubs grandpa is about to pass away. hospice said sunday he would before the end of the night. then he didn't so monday they said he had 4-8 hrs left. didn't pass then and is still alive now. not that I would want him to pass anytime soon, but of course it's very stressful on DH to keep being told any minute every day. we have to drive 10+ hours to get there so it's stressful being on this "any moment we may have to pack up 7 kids and head that way" roller coaster. we made reservations for a hotel to stay at, but if he doesn't end up passing this week we need to cancel and wait it out. just all very stressful to plan around when we live so far.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

I'm so sorry, blessed. That sounds incredibly stressful and upsetting. My grandmother was the same way at the end, and I know how rough it was on my mom having to get us all (5 kids) down to where my grandma was. I hope that your DH's grandfather passes gently and that you all have a safe trip. :hugs:


----------



## 3athena3

Sorry blessed. :hugs:

Happy Birthday Mushy!

Happy v-day and lovely bump pics to all the last few days! Just got caught up. 

Hope everything gets better lock.

To all those achy I feel your pain. My back and feet have been killing me. Have a wedding to go to this weekend that will require a lot of standing and my feet are swelling just thinking about it. :wacko: On the plus side baby has been very active today after being a bit quiet yesterday so I feel better about that. :)


----------



## 3athena3

Just realized I hit double digits! Yay!!!


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats on double digits, Athena! :bunny:


----------



## donnarobinson

So sorry blessed. X 
Last day of second tri for me! It is going super quick x


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry Blessed :hugs:

Yay for double digits Athena!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Here is my bump pic from yesterday :)

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/03A2F1DE-5699-42C7-8EB4-EB72BAA223A4_1.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely bump bev can tell it's a boy bump :) x


----------



## sportysgirl

So sorry blessed. 

Yeah for double digits athena. 

V day for me today!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy v day Sportysgirl!


----------



## embeth

Sorry blessed sounds so stressful xxx

Congrats on double digits and v day Athena and sporty ;)

Bev I'm jealous of your bump! So neat can't believe you're 28 weeks now!! 
I can't believe I'm 25 weeks tomorrow, I switch from thinking it's dragging to suddenly thinking omg it's really not long at all...
My back is aching like mad today just enjoy a few spare minutes peace waiting for Jacob to wake up been at a play place all morning then done housework and just taken the dog out could go to bed myself now! 
Xxx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Oh blessed, I'm so sorry that's tough. I dealt with a similar situation with my great grandma. I'm sorry you guys are having to deal with it. 

Yay for double digits athena! 

Happy vday sportysgirl! 

Your bump is amazing bev! 

Third tri for me today!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 3rd tri!


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy 3rd tri mushy!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks everyone. still waiting everything out.... :(

happy v-days, third tri's, and double digits to everyone!!!!

lovely bump bev!! <3


----------



## blessedmomma

just realized I'm down to 95 days as well :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Yay for double digits x
I've just noticed I've moved up a block on my ticker 
X so exciting x


----------



## 3athena3

Happy v-day sporty! 

Lovely bump bev!

Happy 3rd tri Mushy and Donna!

Yay for double digits blessed!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls officially third tri today! 
Here is my 27 week bump

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/7DB54619-CBFC-4ECD-BDB6-6CD20887725C_zpsf5eslnud.jpg



https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/10555889-C337-4DD2-A1F9-6C0F03019C04_zpsziubrthh.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 27 weeks Donna! Fab bump!


----------



## bunyhuny

Happy third tri, Donna! :thumbup:

I'm third tri today, too! Yayyyyy!! <3 :bunny: <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy third tri Buny! :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls happy third tri buny x


----------



## Frustrated1

Morning ladies

Blessed so sorry to hear about your Husband's grandfather. That must be so stressful. The waiting is just awful. 

Happy V days, double digits and third trimesters to everyone. 

Lovely bump pictures. You ladies have such nice round bumps. Mine is always flat on the front as I have internal scar tissue around my belly button from a laparoscopy so it never stretches and pops out properly there. 

Have just had my 28 week check and despite feeling massive am measuring small again (26 cm at 28 weeks). Have been referred for a growth scan as I'm under the 10th centile. Am not concerned though as I'm sure I was exactly the same last time and ended up with a baby over 8lbs. Was also referred to A&E for my twisted and swollen ankle but it's just soft tissue damage. A bit of a wasted day with appointments when I should be getting jobs done whilst Joshua is at the child minders.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DannaD

I think everyone is past Vday now, how great! 

Stay strong Blessed, I hope he passes peacefully and that you can all get there safely.

AFM, I feel like my belly isn't much bigger than it was a month ago, I wonder if my doctor will mention it at my app next week :/ 
Maybe I'm just imagining it, baby is very active and strong and I'm gaining weight (too much for my taste...)


----------



## LockandKey

Blessed, so sorry about your DH's grandfather.

Lovely bumps ladies. Even though I'm measuring right on target, I feel my bump is still on the small side, but maybe it's because I have a longer torso :shrug: but I can still sleep comfortably on my stomach. 

I know I'm more than likely just paranoid, but I keep feeling I won't be bringing a baby home by the end of this. Not sure if it has to do with my previous loss or because my mind still hasn't really grasped the fact that I'm having a 3rd when I was so certain for so long we were done at 2. I've been a bit hesitant to buy anything :/

I'm still getting awful sleep due to rls and insomnia. I went to bed at 3am this morning and it's the earliest I've been to bed in months now! This no sleep thing is really driving me nuts, and I hate being so tired during the day while my kids are awake. I had to have DH come home from work early one day last week to help me with the kids as I only managed to get 2 hrs of sleep and had trouble napping. I was beyond not functional that day. I hope it doesn't happen again. I'm pretty sure I'd be getting more sleep with a newborn than I am now


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Great bumps ladies, and congrats on all the v-days, double digits and making it to the third trimester! 

Sorry about your grandpa-in-law Blessed.

Lock hope you can get some sleep soon and sorry you're feeling worried. I get scared too from time to time. I think it's a combination of my loss and that my cousin had a full term stillbirth. Doesn't help that I had a horrible nightmare last week that I woke up sobbing from.

I'm finding that counting kicks helps ease my worry. Anyone else doing this?

I felt like my bump hadn't grown much from my last appointment as well but then it was measuring 27.5 at my 27 week appointment so clearly it has grown.


----------



## sportysgirl

Great bumps ladies! 

Great news on the ladies entering third tri!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Great bumps ladies, and congrats on all the v-days, double digits and making it to the third trimester!
> 
> Sorry about your grandpa-in-law Blessed.
> 
> Lock hope you can get some sleep soon and sorry you're feeling worried. I get scared too from time to time. I think it's a combination of my loss and that my cousin had a full term stillbirth. Doesn't help that I had a horrible nightmare last week that I woke up sobbing from.
> 
> I'm finding that counting kicks helps ease my worry. Anyone else doing this?
> 
> I felt like my bump hadn't grown much from my last appointment as well but then it was measuring 27.5 at my 27 week appointment so clearly it has grown.

I've got a count the kicks band, I think it's great, today I've felt him move in 8 sessions &#128522; X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Frustrated1

Has anyone who has previously been pregnant had polyhydramnios ( excess amniotic fluid)?


----------



## LockandKey

happy 3rd tri buny!

hope your ankle heals soon Frustrated! And sorry, I haven't, so I can't give you any answers. Has your gp or mw said anything about potential risks?

Yes it's a terrible feeling Heather, like we want to be excited, but are almost too scared, and still expecting the worst. It doesn't help that I keep hearing all these stories about late term miscarriages, late losses, or still births :nope:

Btw Mushy, I had forgotten to mention in a previous post, I LOVE your purple hair <3 I had gotten blonde highlights recently for my 27th Birthday a few weeks ago :)

Here is my 27 week bump. I still feel I am a bit on the small side and haven't grown much since week 24, I can still sleep on my stomach.

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/12106999_10201164481590746_6508475330449518809_n_zpssndilwh1.jpg


----------



## embeth

Heather.1987 said:


> Lock I feel the same too. I am very excited, but I also don't feel like this is real. Each week that passes, doesn't mean much to me. I don't feel like I'll go into preterm labor but at some point I won't find a heartbeat anymore. It's awful. PAL is hard. I know too many women that lost their baby late or soon after birth. It's hard to believe I'm blessed with my son and my soon to be daughter. I feel like it's too good to be true and Gods going to do something to change that. Just trying to take each day at a time I guess.
> 
> Also......I scheduled a 3d4d ultrasound! !!!! Halloween day at noon! I'll be 28 weeks. So excited!!! But also terrified of seeing a penis at that appt! !!! I want a girl so bad and now that I've known girl since August it would be rough to be told the opposite after bonding, calling her hadleigh, and all the pink that has been bought!

I feel exactly like this about my 4d scan so scared those little boy bits may jump out!!

Lock the no sleep sounds exhausting hope it gets better soon. your bump looks perfect
To me.. People keep saying I don't look as far along as I am she certainly feels quite strong in there tho!


----------



## DannaD

I feel the same way about being too lucky, like something must happen, I can't have everything I want! But I try not to get those thoughts get the better of me and am still getting ready for baby and planning ahead. I know statiscally, we all have a lot more chances of bringing our babies home healthy than not :)

As for finding out baby is a boy instead of a girl... At first I wanted another 3d scan to re confirm, but I figured I'd probably be more sad and stressed finding out now than at birth when I have a baby to cuddle. I already bought so much pink, which is my favorite color...finding out they were wrong now wouldn't save me any money, just make me go crazy xD

I have a question ladies, what do you do for bath times for like 0-6 months? I can't figure out the best option. My bathtub is very deep and it would be very hard to kneel by it and handle baby inside. My kitchen sink is ridiculously deep too. I've been thinking of the baby bloom bath for me bathroom sink, but wonder for how long baby would like using it. Portable baths seem messy, but maybe some are great?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I had a baby bath, which I hated soo very much, I then just moved into the bath tub, but it wasn't too deep for us. However I didn't give him many baths before he was mobile, maybe once a week he'd get a full bath and not just a clean up. 

This whole pregnancy I've had a hard time believing it being true. I mean I was taking pregnancy tests well into 10+ weeks just to make sure I was indeed pregnant. It's hard for me to imagine bringing home a baby, but not really in a bad way as more of I still can't believe it way. 

Especially until now I haven't felt pregnant! But I just popped and my hips have started hurting, definitely making me feel pregnant now.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Oh, and lock you and your bump are totally adorable!


----------



## donnarobinson

I had a baby bath with CJ only used it once or twice 
Just used the normal
Bath then and did same with Chad and will do the same this time I think baby baths are a right faf lol x


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls! I had the most annoying baby bath to start with, it had a net thing and a bar in the middle. Was just awkward! Then got a regular one that was quite deep that worked well. But overall baby baths are kind of awkward. 

I feel the same about not believing there's a baby in there and that I'll have a new baby in 11 weeks &#128563; I brought it up with my OB this week as I was concerned with feeling so differently to my fist pregnancy. She said it's quite normal to feel this way. I also talked about how I'm nervous about the postpartum part as last time I found it emotionally quite a difficult transition. She thinks I'll be better off emotionally this time but more physically drained. It was good to talk about some of my fears. 

Totally cute Lock! I thought I looked small and then bang on 27 weeks I grew. A lot! 

Hope all is well Blessed x

A close friend is a doctor and she told me they had a 'code green' yesterday that means a maternity emergency. A lady was trying for a vbac and she had placenta abruption. They got he into theatre in 8 mins but it was too late and both her and the baby died &#128546;. Too sad to even think about.


----------



## LillyFleur

Baby is having a quiet day today, I hate these days :cry: the closer it gets to D Day I just worry something is going to go wrong.


----------



## donnarobinson

That's so sad Lucy x 

Well I've been feeling a bit down last few days I'm so stressed been arguing with oh and kids stressing me out been worrying my self about how the hell in going to cope with three kids 
I found it hard work going from 1-2 how will I manage this time
After a long day I no my kids will be in bed easily and I'll have my evenings I'm not looking forward to starting again I can't wait to meet him but I hope I manage to get him in a good routine like I did my other two . 
But can officially say I'm petrified last few days x


----------



## embeth

Lucy that is awful and terrifying!!! Poor woman :( a friend was upset today as a relative of hers is about to lose her young child to meningitis,only 3 became ill on Sunday, life is so cruel sometimes. 

Lilly I know what you mean, it's worrying when they re quiet and I often think of how many weeks I have to get through before I have a healthy baby in my arms.. Sure your bub will be kicking you to bits tomorrow!

Donna, I sometimes worry about coping with 4. Having two older ones to get to school and various activities everyday as well as a toddler and baby and a house to keep clean it's just so much. You will be fine tho.. We all cope in the end I find that once the first month is out the way after baby is here things start to settle, baby will just fit in. 

Anyone sometimes find their little ones movements quite strong and uncomfortable?? At only 25 weeks her movements tonight have been crazy really strong kicks and rolls in my lower Tummy/cervix.. It was beginning to stress me out as reminded me of when I starts leaking waters with my last baby as he was moving so crazily.. That was at 41 weeks tho!! This just seems early for her to be so strong!??


----------



## Lucy3

Oh Donna, I totally understand. I've spent most of the pregnancy worried about how I'll cope with another baby and going back to the start. I started making a photo book of my son today and seeing pics of him as a cute chubby baby helped picture this one. But I do understand, I've also been arguing with DH - I think we're both a little anxious. They say mothers of many kids are the happiest - so maybe it's not as hard as we imagine! I plan on making it as easy as I can by wearing the baby and getting her to take a bottle from day one so I'm not doing all the night feeds. Sometimes I think trying to imagine life with the new baby is harder than actually having it (well I'm hoping so anyway!) xx


----------



## DannaD

That's horrible Lucy! Poor lady, can't imagine how her husband must feel :( 
It's not something you hear often anymore, thank god, but it sure is a scary thought that things could go so wrong...


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls I'm sure we will cope 
I've also been told it gets easier the more u hVe don't no how true this is lol

I am excited to meet him tho 
Had a talk with oh tonight and feel a little better x 
Yeh very strong movements here like can really see him going for it under my skin x he moves a lot lol x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm having the exact opposite on the movement front. I feel they've gotten a lot less noticeable. I'm almost getting worried about it. Sometimes I get super worried and then I'll feel a little nudge. 

I also fear how I'm going to cope. I have a very hard time with just one, it makes me feel very sad sometimes. I know I'll manage, but it's very emotionally taxing sometimes. 

Lucy, that is so tragic. I feel for the family.


----------



## bunyhuny

Mushy: I always say that if you're worried, you might as well call your doctor and say so. You might even get to go in and see your LO on ultrasound to ease your mind. Better to go in and find out everything is totally fine than sit at home and worry over things. <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok 
I've got my cousins baby shower to go to today she's 37 weeks &#128512; so exciting 
I've woke up today tho feeling like I've got a water infection I hope not I'll see how I go thru the day obv with it being Sunday the Drs are closed the walk in centre is open but u wait hours there 
I've got the midwife Tuesday and felt like I've as an infection a few times and I haven't 
I'll be having bloods done on Tuesday and she will be measuring my bump x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you don't have a water infection hun :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

It seems to have gone now the horrible feelin. That is lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad the horrible feeling has gone!


----------



## embeth

Can't believe your cousin is 37 weeks now.. I remember you saying ages ago seems to have gone so quickly! 

13 days until my 4d scan so excited to get a glimpse of my little lady!!;))) she's so active now it's lovely but also can't believe how strong her movements are when she has another 3 months in there still!! 

Hope everyone's ok! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino it's flew by. Aww how exciting for ur scan I've got anther scan at 34 weeks to check if my placenta has moved up. . I hope so :) 
Can't wait to see him again not that j ever see that much that far gone there tk big lol 
Nice tk check on his size tho Azwell. It's flying by. I'm looking. FotwArd to reaching 30 weeks now then will be 34 weeks for scan then term :) all going so fast!! X x


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls! 

Glad you're feeling ok, Donna. I haven't heard of a water infection before? Yay for your cousins baby shower! 

Embeth, I was thinking of booking a 3d scan too. I'm so curious to see what she looks like and I was thinking maybe it would help with choosing a name. Anyone else no where near close to settling on a name?

Mushy, how are the movements today? 

My LO was swimming around in there quite a lot yesterday. There was one limb that kept popping up! Not sure what part, maybe a knee! We went up to the mountains yesterday as its so hot here this weekend and I just can't take the heat anymore! &#128555;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Going up to the mountains sounds fun! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Movements have been non stop it seems now! He just had a quiet couple of days I guess. Or maybe I just want paying enough attention to them. Movement is still pretty low though, he definitely loves my bladder! 

I have a growth scan on the 23rd. I don't really know what good it'll do, but they want to see how big he is due to previous large baby. My first was 9 lb 2 oz 8 days late. I won't allow an early induction just because he's going to be big, which I fully expect him to be! 

Lucy, it really is too damn hot this weekend! Why won't the heat just go away?!?!


----------



## donnarobinson

A water infection is a uti Hun

Baby shower was fun :) I'm so tired now lol

Both my babies were big 9lb 5oz & 9lb 1oz lil chunks lol x


----------



## embeth

Glad you had fun at the baby shower Donna ;) 

I've just booked tickets to go with dh to the baby show at London Olympia 2 weeks today! Hoping to pick up some freebies and maybe some bargin baby bits!

Lucy I'm struggling a lot with names! Keep thinking I'm settled in Isabelle then doubt it... I don't know, was thinking maybe lilly today.. I know it's quite simple and lots of people have it but it goes well with my boys names and is quite pretty I think. So hard,Reckon I'll just make a short list and see what she looks like when I meet her!

Xxx


----------



## Lucy3

That's what I'm sure we'll end up doing too, Embeth! It's funny, I'm so much better at picking a boys name and sticking to it. For some reason a girls name seems so much harder! I like Lilly and Isabelle. I was considering Annabelle but like you I'm not 100% sold on it. Im finding it difficult to picture this little girl, I keep thinking she'll look like my DS but then I guess she won't really as she's not a boy! And then I keep thinking she'll come out a boy! Maybe I should book that 3d scan :)


----------



## LockandKey

names are hard! Even though we've settled on Claire, I have had days where I second guessed myself. You ladies still have time, I'm sure you'll find the perfect name by then.

Donna, glad it hasn't stuck around, UTI's are painful things


----------



## 3athena3

My Dd name is Lily :) She and her brother could not look more different even though despite the joking Dh is definitely daddy to both. :haha: Our son hs brown hair and eyes and is tall and Lily is blond hair blue eyed and tiny.

Yay 3rd tri today!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

My two boys look completely different also. 
CJ has lighter brown hair & blue eyes looks more like me and Chad has dark brown hair and brown eyes and has a darker complexion than CJ not by much tho and is a double of his dad! 
Wonder what cruz will look like I have the midwife tomoz I just can't wait to meet him now x


----------



## LillyFleur

I've just booked myself a 4D scan for next Tuesday, it's only £60 so not too expensive. I just want something to cheer me up as I'm so anxious about babies movements, they seem a lot lighter than usual and can only feel him (I keep calling it a he now, still team :yellow:) at night around 7-10pm, he was shuffing last night when I woke at 3am. Hopefully he's just a night owl...But I cant help worry when I don't feel him as much during the day.

Has anyone else had a 4d scan/got one planned?


----------



## embeth

Lilly that's a great price for a 4d scan,
We have ours soon and it's costing 140
I think! 

Lucy part of the reason I have booked one is for just one last double
Check on gender!! After 3 boys in struggling to imagine having a little girl! 
I have no idea what she ll look like! My eldest is most like me.. Was born with lots of dark hair and very olive skin.. My middle son is very like his dad but also has olive skin goes all surfer like in summer and my little one was a little ginger when born and fair skin still not decided who he looks like!! So who knows! Exciting to think about tho!

Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

It's just a really quick 15 min appointment, no sexing (which I dont want anyway) and think they just show you the face, so it's cheap because it's not very in depth.

https://www.ultrasound-direct.com/babybond-pregnancy-scans/simply4d-scan/

Just hope baby doesnt resemble my mother in law :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for booking a 4d scan! Exciting :D


----------



## bunyhuny

Ooooooo.... 4d scan sounds fab!


----------



## Lucy3

So excited for the 4d scans! Make sure you show us your pics Embeth and Lilly! We have one 3d pic from the 21 weeks scan of her face on the fridge and DH and I sometimes stare at it and try and figure out who she looks like! During the scan the dr kept repeating how she'll look just like her daddy - it actually started to annoy me! Both DH and I had blonde hair as kids and blue eyes but mine are a dark blue and his more green, our DS has my eyes which is nice! So I think she'll have green/blue eyes. I'm very fair and DH has darker skin so I hope she gets a bit of his skin like DS! It's tough being so fair! Haha. I'm with you Donna, can't wait to meet this little baby! Just under 11 weeks now... :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I want to book a 4D scan. I just found a place I want to go to, I just don't know when to do it. I'm so busy these next few weeks. My firsts birthday is on the 20th and we're having his party on the 25th and I'm still trying to get my house in order. I've lived here 2 months and I'm just starting to get a decent amount done.


----------



## embeth

Oh yeah I'm going to the same company lilly but have a more indepth one.. Can't wait!! 
I would really love it if she looked like ds1 as my ds 2&3 are prob more like my dh so be nice to even it out with another like me for our last ;) plus I adored all his dark hair when he was born!

Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Mushy, how are you handling the heat? our house is so hot, I don't think it's hot under 86 degrees in a long time...I'm getting so swollen!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lucy3 said:


> Mushy, how are you handling the heat? our house is so hot, I don't think it's hot under 86 degrees in a long time...I'm getting so swollen!

I don't know how you're living without AC! I'd be dying! Our house literally gets direct sunlight both at the sunrise and sunset so it can get super hot just from that, so I couldn't manage without air. 

I just try not to go outside. I really want to take ds1 to the park, but it's too hot for that still. I feel bad sometimes cause he gets bored.


----------



## LockandKey

4d scans are amazing! I hope you'll post some pics when you get them :)

Lucy, that sounds miserable, I have no idea how you are surviving in that heat!!!

Well I should win the trophy for being so scatterbrained, I had filled out paperwork, and had DH pay $20 for DD's school pictures today, and I completely forgot to take her :dohh: ugh! And thanks to pregnancy hormones I was a blubbering mess and felt like I had completely failed. The dates were give, I just wasn't paying close enough attention.

Not that it's an excuse, but getting no sleep in months has not really helped me in any way


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh no, sorry about that Lock :hugs: I have pregnancy brain too!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) I went Xmas shopping again yday actually Braved the shops lol me oh and two boys went and they were golden not a peep out of Chad and CJ was good he chose a few things and then has some surprises I'm so excited for Xmas! Can't wait for my next scan which is the end of November 
I've got to start buying baby things but with Xmas it's hard work 
Midwife today and the. Have to go all the way back later on for mine and cjs flu jab! X can't wait to see what my bump is measuring I'm normally 2 weeks ahead but don't feel as big this time round altho I'm stil huge x


----------



## 3athena3

Please wish me luck with my glucose test today. :flower: With both kids I failed the 1hr and passed the 3hr. Grateful to pass the 3hr but it would be really nice to pass the 1hr for once. Above all I have everything crossed for no GD.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Athena :hugs:


----------



## LockandKey

Good luck Athena, mine is Wednesday, looking forward to it being done and over with


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope all goes well athena!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck Athena :) sure all will be fine x


----------



## embeth

Good luck Athena. Iv never ever had any kind of test for gd in any of my pregnancies.. Only had my urine checked once when I was 8 weeks!! Not great care round here I don't think! 

Hope your appointment goes well Donna..be good to see how your measuring.unhad the flu jab a couple of weeks ago made me feel quite flu like for a day or so. I don't see anyone until 34 weeks quite glad to be having a 4d scan as try do measurements,Make sure she's all track.

I don't know what I'm going to go about my back its a nightmare keeps spasming when I bend down! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Midwife went fine :) everything fine I'm measuring 28cm so on track for a Change and not 2 weeks ahead like I normally am 
He's head down Ino that can change though and she said he's lying funny and asked how many babies were in there lol. Back on the 10th November I'll be 32 weeks then will be 4 weeks till my scan flying by x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have to do the gd test this week. I was able to take the drink hone with me I just have to drink it and get my blood drawn. I just don't want to! 

That sounds like a good appointment donna. At my last appointment I was measuring 2 weeks ahead. I've got a growth scan on the 23rd so we'll see how big he really is. 

I wish I didn't have an anterior placenta. Or just further along so movements are undeniable.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad the appointment went well Donna :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

29 week bump pic. I think it looks a bit smaller this week!

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/C4115045-7A2C-4AC0-9AB5-D9251712F5CF.jpg


----------



## DannaD

Good luck Athena!
Mine is next week, it's a 2 hours test for everyone and I'm not looking forward to fasting in the morning xP

I have an app later today, I'll try to remember to ask how I'm measuring. When I do it myself I'm 27 but who knows if I'm doing it right.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck at your appointment Danna :)


----------



## Lucy3

Good luck today, Athena! 

Lock, how's your sleeping going now? Can they do your daughters photos another day? 

Mushy, I cracked it yesterday. It got to 3pm and I was so swollen by the heat I was dropping everything (including my phone, I just got the screen replaced and now it's cracked again) so I put DS in the car and drove with the a/c on full and got a McDonald's sundae :) then we went to the beach and tried to relax. By the time DH got home I was lying on the floor with the fan on me and he made us go out for dinner just to escape the sauna house! I really hope it cools down soon. 

Donna, sounds like a great appointment! I've got a growth scan in 2 weeks!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck everyone at your appointments and GD tests!

I have my GD test on Thursday and may be asking for help interpreting the results. They have an online portal where you can log in and view lab results so I often get them before my midwife does.

Trying to book newborn photos but finding it so outrageously expensive, ugh. When photographers send you a link to your viewing gallery can you generally view/print the photos or do they stop you from doing that too?


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely bump bev :) 
Thanks girls I have an anterior placenta to this time but I find I still feel him a lot just as much as I did with the other two I think altho I can't really remember x


----------



## LockandKey

sadly no Lucy, they had the photographer come in on one day only and don't do reschedules. The teachers at least held the check when they noticed we weren't there, so we didn't lose out on any money, just school pictures. Still though, would have liked them :(

Sleeping is getting slightly better, though I'm still unable to get to sleep until 3-4 am, unless I am very tired/worn out from weeks of not getting sleep, then I will pass out all night around 10pm.

GTT tomorrow, not looking forward to it :wacko:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

Hi ladies! sorry haven't been on. think I am finally all caught up. we went to DH's grandpa's funeral and all things considered it was a lovely time. we rarely see most of DH's family, so that was nice to see everyone. we had to drive about 11-12 hours there and then back again and the kids did really well.

love all the bumps! 

hope everyone is doing ok today. my LO went transverse a couple days before we left so I did some exercises and positions to get him back down. his back was across the top of my tummy and he was poking/kicking both sides. after I got him to move back to head down he has not been moving much. it's really worrying me lately. I only feel him 2-3 times a day.

my hips and back are absolutely killing me lately. doesn't matter if I sit more or walk more, it's just become quite painful lately.


----------



## blessedmomma

Frustrated1 said:


> Has anyone who has previously been pregnant had polyhydramnios ( excess amniotic fluid)?

I have never had polyhydramnios, but I had the opposite which is oligohydramnios (too little amniotic fluid). I actually did quite a bit of research on both when I had oligo. have you been diagnosed with poly? I had oligo twice. once was due to the placenta slowly pulling away the last couple weeks of my pregnancy. another time I had it and they did not know why. with yet another pregnancy I was borderline, but it never went low enough to be diagnosed with oligo.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all glad the funeral went as well as a funeral can Hun. Aww bless u keep an eye on his movements Hun lil monkeys like to have us worried don't they x


----------



## embeth

Morning all ;) 

Double digits finally for me today!! 

On a mission to get my youngest potty trained.. He was 2 last month and has been using the potty in the house for months but I have been quite lazy with it so going for it now.. Hopefully means only one set of nappies to
Change when bub arrives!! 

Lucy the heat sounds a nightmare where u are must be hard in the house being so hot!I must say tho an ice cream followed by chilling on the beach sounds so nice! No beach insight here and 12 degrees outside!! Can't wait until we fly to Florida next May for a bit of sunshine! 

Blessed glad the funeral went as well as it can do x maybe get ur bean checked if he keeps being quiet in there, maybe the position he has moved into x


----------



## donnarobinson

CJ didn't potty train till just before 3 but then was dry day and night within weeks . Chad already tells me when he wants a poop and will get potty but hasn't done anything. So far I do think he will be ready before CJ was tho . Potty training stressed me out so much with CJ I'm going with the flow this time lol. 
Chad cries every time we leave CJ at nursery . He wants to stay to play bless him x


----------



## embeth

Both my older two were 2&1/2 exactly when they stopped with nappies, Jacob just has wanted to do it himself so thinking may as well get it done properly ready for January!i hate it tho .. Worrying about them having accidents constantly it's such an effort! Off to buy a little reward chart for him in a minute!! Xx


----------



## LockandKey

Well my gtt has started with the phlebotomist digging the needle around in my arm because she couldn't find the vein. Wonderful. Now my arm is sore and hurts by just my typing this. Ugh not a good start and right now I just want to go to sleep


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck with the potty training ladies! Anyone know how to potty train a one year old :haha:

Embeth I live in the same county as lucy and can testify that the heat is so awful! Yesterday was another obnoxious hot day, I couldn't cool down no matter what by the end of the day I felt so awful. 

Lock that sounds awful. I'm going to do that test today too. Not looking forward to it. My veins are hard to find and I swear phlebotomists just don't care how many times they poke you!


----------



## LockandKey

I have the same problem too Mushy, the phelbotomists always complain about how I have tiny veins or they can't find them :/ good luck today with your GTT. They made me fast for mine, so after I had that sugary orange drink I felt awful, dizzy, lightheaded, and nauseous. So glad it's finally over with.

DD was extremely stubborn and hard to potty train. She was 3 when she was trained to pee on the potty, and 3.5 when she was fully trained. She went through a fear of pooping stage, and would hold it in, refused to eat dinner because it would make her feel like she had to poop, and ended up getting constipated a couple of times. It was potty training hell, but once she started pooping on the potty, she was basically fully potty trained overnight, and even stopped peeing the bed at night as well.

DS is only interested in playing with the potty at this point. I've tried sitting him on the potty but he freaked, so not going to try that again for a bit, but I'm alright with that, I'll just let it happen when it happens. I found that pushing potty training onto DD really pushed her back rather than forward, and caused more stress and issues than necessary.

Anyway, I took this photo while I was at my clinic for my GTT. This outlines all the reasons why I love my midwifery and birthing center! It's just awesome! https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/12166368_10201198362997760_859530851_n_zpsam8w1vbe.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

I had my flu jab today and my three year old has the nasal flu spray . I've got my whooping cough vaccine on Monday but going to double check with midwife it's ok to have x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

They actually found a vein quite easily today. I guess I got a phlebotomist that knew how to find troublesome veins without stabbing me 5 times. It was great! 

Lock that birth center sounds awesome! I wish we had a birthing tub at my hospital. Getting through labor at home with my first was literally laying in the tub with the shower running. I don't know how I would have made it without it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

The birthing centre sounds great Lock!


I have my whooping cough injection in a few weeks but need to book my flu jab.


----------



## Lucy3

Good luck with your tests Mushy and Lock! Took me all day to get over that sick feeling this time. Yuck! 

Mushy, how good is this cloud cover today?! We were able to go to the park this morning!! It was so nice chatting to some of my mommy friends, the days I don't have a proper adult conversation are always a bit lonely. 

Potty training, I don't think my DS is even close to ready for that. Maybe when he's 2 I'll start to think about it.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

It's still super hot by me, but I'm pretty far inland. While there's cloud cover it's just making it humid on top of the heat!


----------



## blessedmomma

after having so many kids, my best advice on potty training is to wait until they are ready. I introduce it, but I don't waste my time forcing it on my schedule. it takes me months of it if I do it on my time frame. and seriously a day or two when I wait until they are actually ready. just what I have learned over the years with mine.

lock- your birthing center is just like mine! I absolutely can't wait to birth there. the birthing tubs look so lovely :) 

ick on the rough sticks ladies! they usually don't have a hard time finding my veins, but there has been a couple times I ended up bruised or they had to use the other arm after sticking me. 

my gestational diabetes test is next week, but since I switched to a midwife I don't have to drink that sugary crap for it. thank God!!! I always feel so sick the rest of the day. I have five choices of what to eat/drink for my test. since I made my appt around 10 (I think) I've decided to do the 4 graham crackers. at least I won't be starving for my test. then they suggested I bring a high protein snack for after the blood draw so I'm bringing some nuts.


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry if this has been discussed - I drank raspberry leaf tea while pregnant with my DS. I started in my 3rd trimester, but I forget which week exactly and how much per day. Anyone one have a clue?


----------



## LockandKey

I think it's 1-2 cups a day until 37 weeks, at that point you can boost your serving up to 3-4 cups a day. I need to buy some soon too! Hoping for a fast and smooth delivery this time. After 2 failed attempts at a drug free birth, I would really like it to happen with my last


----------



## blessedmomma

ttc- red raspberry leaf is in my rainbow light prenatals so I have been getting it all along. I also drink the tea occasionally. It's a phyto-progesterone so is wonderful for pregnancy. in fact if I'm not sleeping well I make sure to have a cup or two during the day since progesterone is a calming hormone and counteracts estrogen which is also high in pregnancy, but is an excitatory hormone. definitely think 1-2 is fine and up it from there. there is no hard and fast rules :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls 
28 weeks today! Whoop x


----------



## LillyFleur

Can't believe how fast it's going, I'm feeling more uncomfortable this week, I don't know if baby has turned but I'm feeling movement near my ribs now and feel like bump goes up a lot higher and the top of it is just under my boobs, it's hard for me to bend over now and sit far forward.


----------



## bunyhuny

My LC has me drinking RRL tea. It's one teaspoon of RRL per cup, or one tea bag, 1-2 cups a day in second tri, 3-5 cups a day in third tri.


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks so much, guess I'm busting out my tea today!


----------



## Lucy3

I think the consistent heat (and lack of air conditioning!) finally caught up on me last night. I had terrible pains in my uterus that felt like a continuous contraction so I went to bed and drank lots. It went on through the night but if I kept on my leg side I could sleep. Today I've got a spot on my right side that feels bruised and everytime the baby kicks it it really hurts! My DH said although I'm drinking lots of water I need to have juice and sports drinks too. I usually dilute juice in water and have that at least once a day but my supermarket didn't have the one I like so I haven't been! It's a bit cooler today thank goodness. 

Happy 28 weeks Donna! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're ok Lucy. Glad it's a bit cooler there today :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Today is pretty lovely isn't lucy! Did you get a bunch of rain last night too? We had a loud thunder crash that nearly made me pee myself and then just major downpour for about 20 minutes. Our patio is covered with a metal cover and it was so loud we couldn't hear ourselves talking to eachother!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hope you're feeling better Lucy. 

I'm home sick after feeling bloated and awful and then throwing up around midnight last night. I've been feeling rundown like I'm fighting a cold but think the vomiting might be from eating too much at lunch yesterday - or at least that's what I'm hoping. 

Feels like there is no room left in my belly for anything anymore, including food.


----------



## embeth

Hope you're feeling better now Lucy, doesn't sound nice. You move back to Australia soon don't you? Will it be hot there too??

Happy 28 weeks Donna!! Everyone really is getting close now! I always feel like once I hit 30 weeks it flies by!

I've had issues with my hip and back today, something twinged getting ready for work this morning, I could hardly move for a while. Managed to get to work but driving is so painful.. Feels like pressure/pain right down to my foot on one side. Anyone have any idea what it could be??
5 lessons of PE to teach today has meant no rest aswell!! 

Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Mushy, that's so cool you got a down pour! No rain here :( 

Hope your back feels better, Embeth. How are you going to teach 5 PE classes?? Can you get the students to do 'self directed' games? We move in 3 weeks, it's still quite a bit cooler over there than here so that will be nice. I've got a house with a/c too, so on the hot days I'll be hibinating inside! 

Fit mama, that's awful that you were vomiting last night :( having big meals is definitely getting more difficult. Bring on January! 

My bump is still quite sore today. Took my little one out this morning but now it's nap time so I'm going to leave the dishes and lie down and look after my baby bump instead!


----------



## Lucy3

Oh and heather, soup sounds delicious! :) wish it was soup and boots weather here.


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/D2E1A976-6517-4FEB-AA52-9AA66915E0BB_zpspgrtr5hw.jpg

Bump comparison x


----------



## Chelle26

hey ladies sorry I have been mia i had my flu jab and felt awful for days !!! then we decided to have a few days away in wales we had amazing weather on the beach intshirts (unheard of in uk in summer let alone withonly 10 weeks till xmas haha) 

so we also have a baby with no name still :)


----------



## LillyFleur

Wow you were lucky with the weather in Wales Chelle! We're set on a boys name but struggling with girls!

Fab bump Donna! :thumbup:


----------



## embeth

Great bump Donna!

Hope u feel better soon blessed x

I managedy day Lucy just got the students to do all the picking up of equipment! I've been reading and think it's to do with my sciatic nerve.. Hoping it will ease soon rather than get worse, not looking forward to the drive to work in the morning tho.

Xx


----------



## DannaD

Great bump Donna! I'll need to do my third tri bump pic soon :D

I think I caught the cold or something! I'm someone who never catches anything.. what a bad timing :(


----------



## Lucy3

Hi Chelle! 

Good job, Embeth! Ah yes, I sometimes get that sciatic nerve pain, it's awful! Try massaging your bottom &#128518;

Argh, names are difficult. I really think this time we'll wait till we see her to decide. I just can't get my head around a girls name that will suit her.

My bump is still very hard and just walking hurts &#128533; it feels bruised all over. Has anyone had this? I'm wondering if I should call my OB. Any movement from the baby is so painful.


----------



## Lucy3

Lovely bump progression Donna! 

Hope it's a quick cold, Danna. That's great you haven't had many bugs this pregnancy. I feel like half the time I've had one.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Great bump pics Bev, Donna, and Heather!

Hope all those sick and uncomfortable feel better soon. :hugs:

Well, managed to fail my 1hr glucose test for the third pregnancy in a row :wacko:. I've always passed the 3hrs in the past. HAve everything crossed to make it one more time. A bit nervous this time though since I was overweight when I got pregnant and am now over 30. :dohh:


----------



## LockandKey

Great bump Donna, you can definitely notice the progression!

Danna, I hope you feel better soon!

That's ridiculous Heather! You cannot measure love at all on monetary spending and material items. If that were the case, then I'd love DD1 WAAAAAY more than I love DS, obviously that isn't true, I love them both (all) equally.

I'm also having MIL issues right now. We live 6 hrs away from family and friends, and since I will be full term come Christmas, we told everyone we will be staying home for the Holidays. MIL is coming over to help out with my other 2 children around the time I'm due, and will be staying until Feb, which is fine because DD1 and DS will need the attention when I'm catering to a newborn, but she is trying to invite a ton of people over to my house for Christmas, and it's really annoying. Do you think I want to worry about entertaining people when I'm about to pop? Hell no! And these people, all of them, are the type that don't clean up after themselves, so I'll be on my feet cleaning up after them the entire time. I don't need that extra stress on me when I'm due in a week.

In my aggravation I've made chocolate, chocolate chip cookies.

I just want a quiet holiday at home, I don't need a whole crowd over.

Also, I am so over this constant sore back thing, but I know from here it will only get worse.

I think my bump is a bit smaller this time around than it was with my other 2, but I will have to go digging into fb to find some for comparison. I know I've gained way less weight though. 28 weeks in and still my appetite is non existent, most of the time I force myself to eat because I know I have to.

Sorry about not passing your GTT Athena :(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Aw that does sound annoying embeth! But I think a lot of women do have favorites and think all must. 

Your bump is lovely! 

I spent all day at the park and at an amusement park, I'm exhausted! Plus I have major heartburn all the time now. 

My husband is driving me crazy! His back is hurting him and he's acting more like a baby than my nearly one year old! And he said the dinner I made was "dirt poor" food, but he is the one that asked for it!! We both agreed that I'm going to make dinner every night, no matter what, but to do that I need him to help with ds1. But instead he sits on the couch and puts mickey mouse on and just calls for him in the other room. Meanwhile he's running around the kitchen crying and whining. But I'm still expected to finish cooking dinner! After his remark about our dirt poor dinner I told him I was asking around for dinner ideas and all I got in return was suggestions for slow cooker meals, which he HATES. His response was, "did you tell them that you stay home all day and you don't have a job?" Excuse me?! I may not go clock in somewhere for 8 hours while someone tells me what to do, and get a paycheck! But I do have a job, a 24/7 job!

He's just really pushed my buttons tonight! 

Sorry about the rant, it's officially over.


----------



## LockandKey

haha, seems a few of us are having a good rant tonight :haha: sorry about your DH troubles Mushy. Men always act like they are dying over the smallest things. And talk about a rude comment, should be glad he has food to eat at all, or a wife loving enough to cook for him.

Yeah, we might not get paid, but being a SAHM and home maker is hard!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Glad I'm not the only one ranting!

That definitely does not sound like fun having a bunch of people over for Christmas! Tell your mil if she wants them all there she needs to clean up after them as you'll barely be able to clean up after yourself! 

I would definitely love some of those cookies though!

I used to think it would be easy being a sahm, but it's soo not. My son is very needy and seeks so much comfort from me and me alone. My husband can keep him calm for a good amount, but not like I can. It takes soo much out of me mentally that I don't think my husband quite understands.


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely bumps girls ! :) x.


----------



## embeth

Lock I don't blame u not wanting a crowd over! That's the last thing you need when you could give birth anytime!

Mushy sorry your having stress with your Dh.. I think I mine said that about a dinner I had cooked he would end up wearing the dinner!! How rude! My dh can be a pain I get tired of having to look after 3 children and keep a whole house clean whilst being pregnant and teaching part time! He does help but I have to ask him constantly!

I think I got about 3 hours sleep last night.. I definitely must have a nerve compressed or something affecting my right leg. No position in bed was comfortable and I had constant pain going from my groin to my foot! Nightmare!

Few hours and I'll be finished then it's Friday night relax and take away!!

Great bumps all by the way.. Heather yours looks perfect for 26 weeks.. Mines similar but lower.. I just always carry low! X


----------



## 3athena3

Hope your leg feels.better soon embeth!

I agree about DH not understanding how tiring it can be as a SAHM. Sometimes he'll ask how our day went and if I am frustrated about anything or tired or sore it's like he has to one up me about how he is more tired etc. Has made the comment that it must be nice to sit at home all day and he would love to switch places. :growlmad: It makes me want to punch him in the face. I appreciate that he works so we can afford our house etc but I am always busy with the kids, washing, cooking,cleaning, and now that DS is in school it feels like DD and I spend half the day in the car. His idea of watching the kids sometimes involves going outside by most of the time is just turning on a show for them and then looking at his phone. Boo. Sorry for the long rant that topic hit a nerve.:blush:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Rant away! It's totally frustrating how much they don't get it! And my husband is the same way when it comes to watching our son. We only have one right now, so it's not even as hard as its going to get! He doesn't understand why I'm so worried on how I'll cope with 2!


----------



## donnarobinson

My oh is the same he's a good day but it's me who does the hard work! Drives me mad x


----------



## PitaKat

Adorable bumps, Ladies :thumbup:

Lock, that would not be fun to have a bunch of people over, right before your due date! Sounds quite stressful. My husband has been reminding me that we'll have a bunch of his family members over after baby is born, "to meet the baby", and I'm like "Well I'm not cleaning my house for them, I will have just given birth!" :dohh:

Mushy, I totally understand where you're coming from with the meals, it is HARD to always be the creative one and think up new meals to make every. single. night. And cook AND watch the kiddo at the same time! Being a SAHM is a difficult job, don't let anyone sell you short.

Oh embeth, that sounds miserable :-( Have you tried ice packs or a heat pad or massage, see if you can relax it? Probably won't help much if it's a pinched nerve, but it might help the muscle feel better. 

TTCBean, I started raspberry leaf tea this week, at 26 weeks. I'm only taking one cup a day so far, if I can remember it lol. 

We haven't decided on baby names yet. We had it narrowed down, leaning heavily on one girl name and one boy name, but he's decided he doesn't like the girl name (which I picked) and I'm not feeling the boy name anymore either (which he picked). 

My husband's new job is starting to drive me crazy. He has no set schedule, they only schedule one week in advance, and they keep revising the schedules. He worked day shift for 4 weeks, and now he's working nights. So I'm trying to keep the 3 year old quiet during the day while he's sleeping! It's hardly possible! He's spoken with them about getting back onto day shift, but so far we've heard nothing. I'm glad he's working again, but I feel like this company is taking advantage of him, by giving him a lunch break that's only 15 minutes, and he works for varying hours each shift (some are 6 hrs, some 8, some 12) on top of the crazy schedules :wacko: I'm encouraging him to apply elsewhere, but so far that hasn't happened. That's my rant for the day lol


----------



## Frustrated1

blessedmomma said:


> Frustrated1 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone who has previously been pregnant had polyhydramnios ( excess amniotic fluid)?
> 
> I have never had polyhydramnios, but I had the opposite which is oligohydramnios (too little amniotic fluid). I actually did quite a bit of research on both when I had oligo. have you been diagnosed with poly? I had oligo twice. once was due to the placenta slowly pulling away the last couple weeks of my pregnancy. another time I had it and they did not know why. with yet another pregnancy I was borderline, but it never went low enough to be diagnosed with oligo.Click to expand...

Hey Blessed,

Yes, I have polyhydramnios. It was picked up during a growth scan last week. I was sent for the scan as I was measuring behind by two weeks (26cm at 28 weeks), which was the same as with my last pregnancy. The scan showed that the baby was actually measuring 29 weeks and that I had slight polyhydramnios. I've had the GD test done, and passed, and am waiting on my virology results to come back to see if the baby has an infection. My consultant thought that was unlikely though and doesn't seem too concerned. I have another scan booked for two weeks time (at 31 weeks) so we will see then whether it's improved or not. Funny how I'm measuring small, yet have a big baby with too much fluid... My bump is much lower this time too. Clearly my muscles have given up after being pregnant with my son last year! 

Lucy - I had a very sore bump when in the States. I really think it was the terrible heat. I've felt much better since coming home. Hopefully it will cool down soon for you. 

We still are no closer to coming up with a boy's name that we like. Goodness knows what we will do if we have another boy (which I think is most likely).


----------



## LockandKey

Pinterest is my best friend for meal ideas, it has basically replaced my cook books. I love it! :thumbup: 

I've not spoken to mil for a bit, but when I do I'm going to tell her no one is coming over for Christmas, NO ONE! 

Well I've only put on 12lbs and I feel as if I weigh over 600lbs. I feel so out of breath D: 

I've recently started feeling my little lady get hiccups, anyone else feel them too? 

Also, scored some deals on great dressers for the kids today.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Pitakat I totally sympathise as it's hard to keep a toddler quiet in the day while DH sleeps! My DH does night shifts every few weeks and I never had a problem with it until we had a child and I realised just how impossible it is to keep them quiet!


----------



## LillyFleur

Sick of having quiet movement days! Since baby turned I don't feel as much movement, I've been kick counting all week and i do get regular movent it's just a lot lighter, my whole lower belly used to wobble at night with the kicking, last night I just got a few movements really low down! That's it, no belly jiggling! 

12 weeks to go! Can't wait for this baby to be out so I can keep an eye on it.

Edit: When I was at my Hypnobirth class on Tuesday I had my hand on top of bump and could feel baby moving under, it was so disgusting and amazing at the same time :haha: felt like an elbow nudging me under the skin (although I'm pretty sure it was a foot)


----------



## PitaKat

27 weeks today 
 



Attached Files:







bumpie_week_27~2.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## embeth

Havent tried anything other than paracetomol yet pita. It's driving me mad lying down and sitting is so uncomfortable only comfortable if I'm standing up or walking!! If it doesn't ease off over the next week think I'll go to the doctor, need a good nights sleep!!

I picked I a really cute baby chair/rocker off eBay today, is just what I was looking for and a good price too! 

Dh in London with work people tonight so just me and the little ones, currently waiting for my 2 year old to stop his screaming fit and go to
Sleep so I can watch a film with my big two!

Hope everyone's doing ok xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm in bed I was falling asleep to on the sofa at 7 now I'm in bed awake lol 
Mine are in bed :) Chad went at 6 and CJ 7.15 I think I'm gna get a drink and then try get some sleep x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I feel like I don't feel this guy enough! It really worries me some times. I'm giving myself an hour and if I haven't felt him enough in that time I'm going to call my doctor.


----------



## sportysgirl

Mushy defo ring if you are worried. Better to be safe xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Defo ring if ur worried Hun x I've had moments I think I'm going to ring them I write down his movements and see there is lots really but I sometimes feel like some days he moves none stop and others not so much it's horrible worrying x


----------



## embeth

Hope he moves for you very soon mushy x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've gotten some movement, enough to calm me down enough but the movements have been so weak? I feel like they were stronger two weeks ago.


----------



## embeth

It's probably due to his position plus they start to get less room. Hope he get a bit more active for u soon x


----------



## LockandKey

I'd say position too. Have you started to notice patterns in movement yet? I know my LO is most active at night and in the early morning, but during the day she is relatively quiet and will have the odd movement here or there between those times. 

If you're not feeling confident then ring your OB, they always say don't hesitate to call, so don't worry about bothering them, that's what they are there for.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

No, there's no pattern that I've noticed yet. I also have an anterior placenta, so I know that has a lot to do with it. Since then he's been super active though. I just am getting worried too quickly.


----------



## LillyFleur

Mushy - I'm going through the same thing and I also have anterior placenta so maybe it's that causing us not to feel it & my movements seem a lot less now baby has turned.

Cute bump *Pita*!!


----------



## Lucy3

So stressful when they're quiet, Mushy. Glad he got moving again! I haven't noticed much of a pattern yet either. They like to keep us on our toes! 

Hope you had a good sleep, Donna! Sometimes I'm falling asleep on the couch then I get to bed and I get a second wind! 

Fingers crossed the pain gets better Embeth :( 

Love bump pics! So cute Pita! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls 
My lo one moves mainly in evening once my lo ones are in bed but he does move quiet a lot in the day to most days and he wakes up at 2am every morning moving around lol x 
29 weeks on Thursday! How is time going so fast..
Can't wait to reach 30 weeks seems like it's the finally countdown once ur in single weeks x


----------



## LockandKey

I know Donna, can't wait for that 30 week mark! Like you said, it's down to the final count then, and I'm getting really excited! Can't wait to meet her :cloud9:

At my GTT appointment, my midwife said it feels like she is laying oblique, diagonally along my stomach. I've been trying to sit on my yoga ball for a few minutes to a few hours a day, it's hard though when my kids are awake because all they want to do is play with it :haha: I've also started drinking red raspberry leaf tea after receiving it in the mail. I'm on only one cup a day so far, but I should bump it up to 2.

I drank RRLT in my last pregnancy as well with DS, and pushing him out was a breeze. Hope it has some effect this time as well, but just preparing for birth at this stage makes it feel all the more real!


----------



## embeth

My lo also seems to wake around 2 am and have a party in there Donna!! Lately I've been awake with leg pain and all I can feel is her jumping about.. So cute!

I also can't wait until 30 weeks.. Getting more excited as it gets closer to Xmas as well.. Love Christmas so much!! 

Laying in bed now hoping I get a full nights sleep..my leg has woken me up every night since it started hurting on Thursday!! So want sleep! Xx


----------



## DannaD

My baby gets crazy from 7-9, then she wiggles around while I try to get to sleep, and if I wake up in the night, she's usually awake. I get a couple wiggles while laying bed in the morning, and then some not constant movements during the day. And repeat! 
I've been lucky so far, I can always get her to move... she must think her mom is pretty annoying sometimes xD


----------



## blessedmomma

mushy- I hope baby starts moving more for you. my LO had me very nervous recently. barely moved at all for about a week. I finally called the mw and they asked me to come in. before I did he started moving like crazy and has been back to normal ever since. I just knew as soon as I made a fuss with the mw he would do that 

lovely bumps ladies! <3

sorry for the mama's not feeling well and with aches and pains. my back and hips are definitely hurting every day, but nothing that keeps me up.

there is no way I'm tolerating company around Christmas this year. we will visit family briefly and come home and that will be it. too close to due date to be putting up with that nonsense :nope:

sorry about the insensitive Dh's too. I think sometimes I take mine for granted. he helps with everything and knows very well that staying home taking care of kids, cleaning, cooking, etc, is way more than he does.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all well :) I keep getting cramps in my legs to I toss and turn the the second half of the night! Drives me insane . CJ has been coughing half the morning so he's not going to nursery today . X 
I can't wait for my next scan I really hope my placenta has moved because I don't want to have to have a c section X.


----------



## Chelle26

hey ladies hope your allfeeling better.

we got our pram today went for the mothercare orb its perfect 

oh was a ass today 2 telling me i should be watching what im eating !!!!!! ive gained 11lb in 28 weeks grrrr


----------



## Bevziibubble

Can't believe your OH said that!!


Yay for getting the pram though :)


----------



## Chelle26

i wanted to punch his face in bevz lol


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sitting at the lab getting my GD test done - hope I pass! 

My drink was the orange one like the flat orange drink of childhood school functions. Told the lab tech it reminded me of being a high schooler and buying a slurpy (which would melt immediately and become disgusting) and pouring vodka in it then trying to slug the vile stuff back, made her lol. 

Feeling a bit buzzed from all the sugar and Thomas is having a sugar party in there.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

The nerve of him Chelle you have gained practically nothing - I've gained 20 lbs and I'd still kill DH for saying that!


----------



## embeth

Hey all,

chelle can't believe ur oh said that.. 11lb in 28 weeks is great!! 
I feel like I'm falling apart at the moment, still suffering with my leg pain.. Waking all night, this morning the pain in my ankle when I got up was awful. Then I got downstairs and suddenly felt all sick and cold so was bent over the toilet for a while.. Not felt right all day and dreading another night of pain. Saw the doctor who thinks its sciatica but wasn't really much help to be honest! Oh well moan over..

On a happy note my 4d scan is this Saturday and then I'm going into London to a big baby show on Sunday hoping to pick up some bits ;) 

Hope everyone is ok and those quiet babies are moving lots! Xx


----------



## LockandKey

Chelle, if my dh had the nerve to say that to me, I'd probably just laugh at him. Even at 40 weeks at my heaviest dh still outweighs me by at least 80lbs, he has absolutely no room to talk crap. Not sure if that is true with your dh, but at least you have a legitimate reason for gaining weight. And 12lbs is hardly anything. 

Well I got my results from my gtt test today, no gd for me, but I am anemic, which explains my constant fatigue and inability to sleep well at night. My midwife had to prescribe me a special prenatal that has twice the amount of iron in it.


----------



## 3athena3

Lovely bump.pics ladies!

Your nicer than I am Chelle if my husband said anything about my weight he would definitely get punched. :)

Hope you feel better blessed and embeth. 

Lock glad they found a cause for the fatigue and insomnia. Fx'd you finally get a good.nights sleep.


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- I hope the placenta moves up! 

chelle- can't believe your oh!!! definitely know mine would know better. much like locke's though he has no room to talk. at least the weight I've gained is from pregnancy haha. 

embeth- I hope you feel better fast. yay for the 4d scan and baby show though!! 

fitmama- I don't envy you on that drink at all. the mw I'm going to gave me a list of 5 choices of drinks/food. I chose 4 graham crackers for my test tomorrow. that nasty drink used to make me feel sick the entire day :sick:

lock- nice that you don't have gd, but yuck on the anemia. I have been borderline before and once I was pretty severely anemic. hope your iron levels come up nicely and you have more energy. I'm the same when anemic during pregnancy, no energy but can't sleep. ugh

can't believe how close we are getting now ladies!!! seems just around the corner :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls 
Hope ur all well' 
I have no idea what I've gained id rather not no I worry so much about my weight as it is knowing would make me feel worse lol. I had gained about 7lb last time I checked I gained two stone with last son it all came of witching 5 weeks after but I always gain it back like a fatty lol. 

CJ was up coughing in the night again so don't no whether to take him to nursery it not . He's getting bored at home but the early morning air on his chest might not be good with it being cold. 

It is going so fast ! I can't wait to meet him now X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the anaemia Lock. I have it too and it is so draining :hugs:


I'm 30 weeks today! Scary how fast this is flying by!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been anemic in both my pregnancys really bad after CJ as I hemoraged . I hate iron tablets tho and stupidly never take them j haven't had my blood results back yet from last week so don't no if I've got it this time x 
Wow 30 weeks yay!! X


----------



## embeth

Wow 30 weeks bev!! Can't wait to get to there!
I braved the scales this morning!!! 17lb gained in total! Could be worse I suppose &#128533; I have been eating what I want really and not exercising whereas I usually run and watch my diet when not pregnant so not too bad. 
Another restless night with a painful leg for me, really hope
This is not what I've got for the rest of the pregnancy.
Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

4D scan was amazing! Can't wait to squish those little cheeks! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LillyFleur

And another ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow amazing photos!


----------



## LillyFleur

And another ... I can't figure out how to attach them all on the same post - sorry!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Gorgeous Lilly!!

Happy 30 weeks Bev. :)

Blessed hope your test goes well today - graham crackers sound a lot better than the orange drink!

Hope everyone who is having fatigue, insomnia and/or pain feels better soon.

Passed my GD test, yay. Also found out that because of a minor surgery I had in 2008 I'll be getting another ultrasound, so we'll get to see Thomas in 3 weeks!


----------



## donnarobinson

Beautiful baby X X &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## embeth

Wow Lilly such great pics! So cute! Did u get any feelings to what bub is during the scan?? Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

embeth said:


> Wow Lilly such great pics! So cute! Did u get any feelings to what bub is during the scan?? Xx

I think it looks a bit girly in the first pic, but like a boy in the others :haha: so I have no clue - what do you all think? :blue: or :pink: ?


----------



## DannaD

So cute Lilly! 
From the 2 last pictures I'd say boy? The first one is girly mainly because of the lips, but they don't image like that again in the other pictures :3


----------



## Lucy3

So cute Lilly!! I thought the same, girly in the first pic but maybe a little bit more boy in the others? How exciting to be team yellow! What does you DH think? Blue or pink?

I'm still obsessing over names. I'm sure it will be clear what to name her when she's here but right now it's proving to be quite difficult. I like the name Holly (as you do Bev!) and thought it would be extra cute for a Christmas baby. Still have Mila and Mia in my mind too. Even thought maybe Sarah! But none feel like 'the one' sigh


----------



## LillyFleur

DH is certain it's a boy! His family only make boys apparently so we shall see. 

I'm really struggling for a girl name too, I have a few I like but none I love and I don't know whether to go down the traditional name route (Elizabeth, Florence, Charlotte etc) or cute and girly (Evie, Lily, Poppy, Emily etc) 

I have spent so much time stressing over girl names.


----------



## TTCBean

Saw my midwife today :) measuring 30 weeks at 28. Baby is head down! Everything is going as it should. My midwife doesn't do GD testing unless there are certain factors so I'm very happy about that! I opted out my last pregnancy with no issues. 

My son was born bang on at 38 week so I'm very anxious to see if this one will be a little early too.


----------



## donnarobinson

I thought boy as soon as I saw the pictures ! Such a beautiful baby x


----------



## PitaKat

Lilly, i thought girl at first, but then boy with the other pictures, so my vote is for boy 

Ttc, i opted out of GD testing as well, though i still had bloods taken to check fasting glucose, iron levels, etc. Crazy to think baby may be here early, not much longer to wait!


----------



## embeth

I think exactly what u said.. Kinda girly in the first pic then more boy like in the others.. Still a complete surprise then &#128521; xx


----------



## embeth

I'm with u on names Lucy.. I like Hollie really pretty, love Mila also. Still on Isabelle,lilly or Olivia maybe none feel like the one though I just go round and round in circles!! 
Lilly my name is Emily &#128521; I really like Amelie for a girl but it's too similar to my name!!
So excited for my 4d scan on Saturday seeing those pics! First glimpse of our first ever little girl and last baby &#128149;


----------



## Frustrated1

Lovely pictures Lily! I will say girl just to be different to everyone else!

Wow, you ladies are lucky to have gained so little weight! I have gained 38 lbs so far :blush: Last time I gained 55lbs and it took me just under six months to shift it, but I had the incentive of getting married to lose it. I don't think I particularly overeat so don't know why i put on so much weight when pregnant. 

We are still nowhere with boy's names. There is absolutely nothing I really love. Alexander is my favourite so far, but OH doesn't seem that mad about it.


----------



## TTCBean

OH yeah with weight gain I am at 20 lbs! I officially weight the exact same the day before I gave birth to my son... feeling a bit like a whale but my midwife said it's healthy and what I should be at so that's okay. It's hard seeing the scale go up even though I know it's for baby!


----------



## LockandKey

such a sweet baby Lily :cloud9: I'm honestly not even sure which way to guess either!

In my first pregnancy I gained 30lbs, and my 2nd I gained 40lbs :wacko: and I'm a smaller person so that much is very noticeable. The weight from my first just fell off and I was back to my pre pregnancy weight at 6 months. With my 2nd I struggled to lose the rest of the weight, and never actually did until I feel pregnant again and lost it from MS, of course I've put it back on by now :haha: but I'm really pleased this time. I thought I would gain a bunch again, but so far I've only put on 13lbs.

I really, really love the name Evelyn <3 if it wasn't so close to DS's name Everett, I would have used it. DH's favorite was Holly as well, but it rhymes with our last name, so that had to go as well. Hope you ladies find the perfect name soon.

I also had an awful time with boy names Frustrated. Obviously I don't have to worry about that now, but had we had another boy, my favorite names were Adam, Finley, and Fletcher.


----------



## DannaD

I'm already at 20lbs :s 
It really doesn't show though, except in the belly of course... I just hope I won't gain a ton more.

I'm also doubting my name sometimes, it's hard to commit! My OH's last name doesn't go well with a lot of the names I liked, like Clara.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

At my last weigh in I was a couple pounds under pre pregnancy, but I've got a BUNCH to spare! My first I only gained 5 lbs by the end lost about 15 right away then gained 30 so I guess it came back to get me! Hopefully this time that won't happen. 

Lily, I'm with everyone else and saying I thought girl at first but the second two make me think boy, so that's what I'm going with! 

Today was my firsts 1st birthday! He was a right pain in the butt all day haha and apparently HATES cake. But is super happy for all his new toys.


----------



## Lucy3

Happy birthday to your little one Mushy! Mine was a pain at his first birthday too, I think all the attention freaks them out?! 

Commiting to a name is so hard. Danna, Gabrielle is a lovely name. Our last name is a short one syllable one so we can't have any super short names. 

I'm starting to get a bit more energy lately which is great. Pretty sure it won't last too much longer though! 9.5 weeks till she arrives! &#128563;


----------



## blessedmomma

adorable Lilly!! <3

Happy 30 weeks Bev. can't wait to get there. I always feel 30 weeks is a big milestone :)

fitmama- hooray for passing gd test and for another scan! :happydance:

love hearing all the name ideas :)

Donna- hope cj feels better fast, poor little dude :hugs:

Mushymilk- happy birthday to your lil guy :flower:

I have only gained about 10 pounds, but I will likely weigh more than I ever have by the end. I can't lose the weight when I bf so since I bf the last 2 babies and got pregnant before weaning them each time I haven't lost the weight in between. when I don't bf I lose the weight within a couple months, so it's irritating that I can't while bfing.


----------



## donnarobinson

I was the same in my last pregnancy I lost a stone and half due to sickness so by the end j had gained two stone but was only 8lb up on my pre pregnancy weight I lost the 2 stone I had gained with in 5 weeks of Chad being born but gained a stone back maybe just over in the year after I have him. I lost a stone at the start this time but I was half a stone down on what I started out weighing than last time 
I'm hoping I lose it all again and I'm going to work my hardest to not put any back on but lose all the weight I need to 
Hope he had a lovely birthday mushy :) X


----------



## LillyFleur

I've gained 17-20lbs - as long as I don't balloon in the next 10 weeks I will be pretty happy with my weight gain, I lost 35lbs before getting pregnant so I know I can lose the weight again :thumbup:

I'm having such bad luck with girl names! I liked the name Evie... I come into work today and while I have been off a guy I work with has had a baby, apparently didnt even know his wife was pregnant... :wacko: and called it Evie :dohh:


----------



## LockandKey

Happy Birthday to your little man Mushy!

Lily I hate when that happens, I just found out recently that one of my best friend's husband's relatives named their LO Clare, even though it's not spelled the same, and I've never met this woman or her child, it still bothered me.

I'm back to being tired all the time, and have been having the worst heartburn :wacko:

I still have DS's new room to do, as well get the nursery together, paint both rooms, then Halloween is upon us, then shortly after Thanksgiving, and then Christmas. Still so much to do, and I keep having these awful dreams that I wake up bleeding :( I know it's just a dream, but it freaks me out and makes me paranoid.


----------



## PitaKat

I've gained 12 lbs as of 27 weeks.

Mushy, happy birthday to your little man! 

Lock, I've been having heartburn too, though it sounds like you have it worse! I hardly had it with my first kiddo, i was lucky, but not this time around lol

We're still talking about names too! Don't feel like we're any closer than we were a few months ago. Hopefully we figure it out before baby is born lol


----------



## donnarobinson

I've started getting heartburn again I had it with both boys so bad it would make me sick up acid! 

Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

I never realised how BAD pregnancy heartburn was, when I'd hear pregnant woman complaining I just thought jeez have a swig of gaviscon :dohh: how wrong I was.

I've stopped taking the Zantac and rennies and now just drink stupid amounts of milk and avoid eating bread (not sure why but it's really bad, even whole grain) I've never drank so much milk in my whole life.

Feeling a bit BLAH tonight :( looking through my 4D scans I'm pretty certain baby is a boy and cannot be bothered dealing with all DH family's comments once he arrives, as their family is all boys and no one is expecting a girl and they will just be thinking 'we told you so'. Feel like I have no chance of ever having a little girl.


----------



## DannaD

Lilly we were just having fun guessing, but newborns boys or girls look pretty similar. You're 100% team yellow still! 

Pregnancy heartburn, yes.. woke me up yesterday night :( Only thing that have helped so far is reducing my meals and eating more little snacks instead.

2 hours GD test tomorrow! Officially fasting now, tomorrow morning will suck, I'm always hungry!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

The heartburn is killer! I had it much worse with my first. I usually just keep antacids all around me. Some in my bag, some in my kitchen, some next to my bed!


----------



## blessedmomma

ugh count me in on the heartburn! it's mostly at night for me. I have it a little throughout the day, but once I eat dinner that's it. 

lilly- I wouldn't listen to all the 'everyone in our family has boys' stuff. you have a 50/50 chance with every pregnancy no matter what they think.


----------



## LockandKey

Lilly, exactly what Blessed said, it's 50/50, and newborn boys and girls really do look so similar. I've tried looking at a newborn dressed in neutral clothing and couldn't make heads or tails of the gender. 

My hips have been hurting a bit lately, and I know I've complained about being tired all day, but I am sleeping almost all day long, and still feel completely drained X_X I feel so awful for my kids, they want to go to the park and play, but I have zero energy to do anything with them. I just keep telling myself this is all temporary.

We've finally started collecting the nursery stuff. DH just bought everything in one stride. I know it's a bit late, but it still puts me at some ease knowing we are at least moving in the right direction. I'm really trying to make sure everything is set up before I hit the final 5 week countdown!


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry you're worn down lock :( I was feeling that way and started on some whole food blood builders by vitamin code and feel great now. I actually cleaned out my fridge today :shock:

I can't believe how close we are now everyone! I'm definitely feeling the squeeze to get things done. normally I'd wait a few more weeks, but I feel like between all the holidays coming up this baby is gonna sneak up on me


----------



## LockandKey

^^^That's exactly how I feel Blessed, the Holiday rush of Thanksgiving AND Christmas is what's really getting me nervous this time around! Even with just the holidays alone there's so much to do, and it all starts within a month's time! Gaahhh!! Which is why I'm trying to get DH to get things done NOW, but he's been dragging his feet, and it's driving me absolutely nuts!

Interested in that "whole food blood builder" though I'm almost certain my fatigue is directed connected to my pregnancy anemia that my midwife had just diagnosed me with. I'm supposed to pick up my special prenatal that she prescribed me tomorrow that has twice the iron and other nutrients in it. It's $40 a month, so I'm really hoping it will help me out some.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have gotten so little ready yet. We aren't doing a nursery, well I guess ds current room will be a nursery if by the time we take this guy out of our room ds1 will be ready for toddler bed. If not, we'll decide then what to do. We only have a three bedroom house and I dint want two cribs! 

But I still feel no nesting urge at all! I've barely touched the clothes for him. But then I'm having a hard time keeping up on laundry for my husband and myself!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I've got nothing ready lol. I've got his clothes in his draws but I will have to wash all those and put them all back don't no when to do that yet. I've got his crib that's set up in my room . Still need to buy my Moses basket etc. I'm ordering my pram within the next few weeks just waiting on the money going in my bank for it . I need a sterliser bottles etc I'll get them soon it defo flies by with Xmas etc. Mine have always been due after Xmas so always seemed to go fast but never this close to Xmas I'm due 2 weeks Afta Xmas this time! Going to be manic lol. 
My cousin is due next week so excited for her and jealous at the same time lol. 29 weeks today! One more week and finally at 30 weeks X


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/1562FA7E-63D6-4D94-84AA-1E11B0CEDA67_zpsvwvk8zwo.jpg 
29 weeks :)


----------



## LillyFleur

Fab bump Donna! :thumbup:

I have nothing ready either, just a bag of unisex clothes and the pram ... Nursery is a building site, as is our bedroom and kitchen.

Finally found the cot/dressing table we want https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Bloomsbury-Cotbed---Ivory/727821,default,pd.html :happydance: had a good feel of it in the shop and it seems quite sturdy so fingers crossed it will last a few years.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have ironed all baby's clothes and put into drawers in a random spell of energy!


Haven't packed my hospital bag or anything yet though.


----------



## embeth

Lilly just like the others said.. Newborns especially on 4d scans are impossible to sepearte gender wise.. That cute face could very well be a girl!
Great bump Donna!
Sorry you're feeling so tired lock.. Hopefully your prescription may help.
The heartburn sounds horrible for all of you suffering, it's not something Iv really had.. Surprising with this being baby number 4!!

My leg pain is making me want to cry at the moment.. The night before last I finally got a decent sleep, thought it was improving then bam! Putting my little ones shorts on felt a massive shooting pain and back to square one. My whole leg is tight if I try to straighten it and at night I have the most awful pain in the side of my ankle.. Almost like a constant cramp! I'm getting so little sleep it's ridiculous .. The doctor says sciatica but this is from the front of my groin down the side of my leg into my ankle I thought sciatica was at the back!?!?

Anyway.... On a good note 27 weeks today woohoo!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay happy third tri Embeth and Heather! :)


----------



## DannaD

In the wauting room between blood draws. I'm so sleepy! ZzzZ
The drink woke up baby though -.-"


----------



## Lucy3

Not only have I got nothing ready for this baby, but we're moving continents in 2 weeks! &#128563; so I'll have from 32 weeks to get organized. Figure that's plenty of time as long a she stays put till 39 weeks. I'm going to get a cot that converts into a toddler bed for my toddler - not ready to put him in a real bed yet. He seems to love his little cage. Haha.

Happy 3rd tri Embeth and Heather! Yay!

Hope your test ends up well Danna. How weird is it with the baby on a sugar high, poor little things must feel the crash after too.


----------



## embeth

Sounds like the rest of the pregnancy will fly by for u Lucy with having to move half way across the world!

I have lots of clothes for this little one but all still need washing. Have bought the crib now with a sleephead cushion thing which is supposed to help newborns sleep! And have a baby rocker thing for the living room apart from that not got anything else.. Still need to do the nursery, get pushchair and all changing/feeding bits plus hospital bag stuff which I'll leave for another couple of months I think xx


----------



## Chelle26

hey ladies hope ur all ok

think hubby felt guilty about the weight comment
he bought me a diam and m&ms tonight lol !!! 

we have only bought a few bits but family are starting 
vetting bits aswell now 

we have so far 
pram
changing bag 
newborn clothes
blankets 
snowsuit
bottles 

we already have all the furniture from ds1 so thats a huge saving there


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Baby has been a little stinker today! Did my kick count at the usual time and only got 4 strong kicks and 12 faint ones. Thought Id be skipping my last prenatal yoga to go get a stress test tonight but then I started my kick count over after I had lunch and Ive gotten 27 strong kicks and 30 faint ones so far.

I tried everything earlier to wake him up and nothing worked! I even put my hands on him and jiggled him through my belly and then I couldnt feel his outline at all  think the stinker just moved away so I couldnt get at him. He gave me such a scare!

I guess it serves me right  when I was a toddler my mom took me to the doctor because she was worried I had a hearing problem. The doctor told her my ears were just fine and I was just ignoring her when she said things I didnt want to hear. :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

Having leftover furniture helps so much! I've only had to buy a dresser once (crib was given to us) such a money saver. Most of the big ticket items I already have, such as car seats, crib, mattress, dresser, breast pump and parts, clothes, swing, lay and play, pack and play, carriers, toys. All I really need is nursery and room decor, diaper bag (I even got a diaper clutch to keep organized :haha:) and disposable items like diapers, wipes, lotion, and nipple cream.

I honestly don't feel a huge rush to be in labor or give birth any time soon. I'm excited to meet my little lady, but also trying to enjoy what is left of my last pregnancy as much as possible, even when uncomfortable and unbearably tired. I know that once baby is here everything goes by so quickly. It's bittersweet.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

We still need so much, and not just money wise. Really the only thing we need to buy for this little guy is a double stroller other than that we have everything else. But I have loads and loads of laundry to do! Mine, my husbands, ds1, all the linens and other laundry that I have yet to do from moving and could have avoided if I didn't leave them in bags in the garage for nearly 3 months now...oops. 

I feel so overwhelmed with everything these next 2.5 months have for me. I have ds1 b day party this weekend, then halloween the next weekend, my anniversary weekend, then a couple weekends off, 3 birthdays within a few days of eachother and around American thanksgiving. December my close family wants to have a baby sprinkle, and like 50 Christmas parties. Then actual Christmas! I'm getting anxious just thinking about it all!


----------



## LockandKey

I'm definitely looking forward to Thanksgiving this year. The one time of year someone else does all the cooking and cleaning up, and I'm just there for the free food, which is always amazing because my family is full of excellent cooks. 

I think I'll just knock out Christmas early, do all my shopping online, and get everything wrapped by early December.


----------



## blessedmomma

Lock- if your new prenatal has natural iron derived from food I bet you will be feeling better within a week or two. :thumbup:

happy third tri Embeth and Heather! :happydance:

donna- you look fab!

mushy- I agree with feeling overwhelmed with it all. we just celebrated my oldest dd's birthday on the 15th. then halloween, my birthday on nov 13th, thanksgiving (which we cook and host for some family), Dh's birthday on dec 10th, ds birthday on dec 16th, christmas (we don't host, but it's exhausting making sure we make it to everyone's house in a day with 7 kids in tow), then our anniversary on dec 30, and new years dec 31. there is so much going on at the end of the year for us it's crazy. my babies tend to come a little early usually so I'm hoping with a due date of Jan 10th doesn't mean he will show up before at least january 1st!!!

we pretty much have anything big we need. we co-sleep so no need for a crib or nursery. the only thing I can think of is a new diaper bag and some more disposable diapers. we got rid of our cloth diapers after using them on the last 5 kids. they were still in great condition, but just too much extra work lately. I have started on my bag for birth, but it's more just that I have thrown it in my closet and as I've gathered some things I've thrown them in there. need to go through it and figure out what I still need. plus to wash all the baby clothes again. our car seat from the last 4 boys expired before my last baby so we bought her a pink one. had to get a carseat cover to make it look more boyish for this one.


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy third trimester ladies!


----------



## LockandKey

I hope the iron rich prenatals kick in soon, because I'm really starting to feel fed up :cry: these last few days have been hell for me


----------



## embeth

Hope u start to feel better soon lock xx I'm with u on the fed up thing.. It's been a week of no sleep me now with this awful pain :(

Hope everyone else is ok.. I'm just enjoying relaxing.. Kids in bed, housework done.. Half term school hols nxt week so no work or school
Runs for us!!:)) and I have my scan tomorrow.. ;)) can't wait... Now just praying my leg gets better soon, would love a whole night of sleep and no pain! 
Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have a growth scan in just over an hour. For some reason I'm super nervous!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Mushy I'm sure all will be great at your scan!! I know how you feel though, I'm *always* nervous before scans - I have one in 3 weeks and I know it will be the same...and they won't let my DH into the room until after they've finished scanning which will make it even worse.

Hope you feel better soon Lock and Embeth. ((Hugs)).


----------



## embeth

Good luck mushy sure it will be great.
Even though I'm excited for my 4d scan tomorrow I'm still nervous as haven't seen her since 20 weeks, hoping all
Still looks normal, think it's natural to feel a bit apprehensive before scans xx


----------



## PitaKat

Enjoy your scan, Mushy, it'll be great to see your sweet baby again :thumbup:

Welcome to the 3rd trimester, embeth and Heather!

We also have a lot to do before this baby arrives :wacko: My brother is currently living with us in our tiny house, he's in the second bedroom. He's going to move out before baby's due date, but I'm not sure when. When he does, I need to set the room up for both the toddler and the baby. 

I have bought clothes, blankets, etc, but haven't washed them or put them away yet. My sister is going to give me some things (play mat, swing, etc) but she lives 4 hours away and I need to find time to make the drive over there. The only things I still need are the carseat, which my inlaws want to buy, diaper bag, diapers, and a dresser. 

Other things on my to-do list are: get my carpets cleaned, do a thorough cleaning of the whole house, and cook up some extra meals to freeze so we have some healthy, quick food available after baby's born. My hubby's birthday is in just a few days, then Halloween and Thanksgiving (during which my grandparents will be visiting for a whole week) and Christmas too lol. 

Man, there's lots going on, lots to do! I'm kind of happy about that though, the last couple months are gonna be quite busy, and I won't have tons of time to think about how I'm _still_ pregnant and is this baby _ever_ gonna come? :haha:


----------



## Lucy3

Hope you both get a decent nights sleep Embeth and Lock. Feeling exhausted makes everything so much harder. 

Yay for your scan mushy! I have one on Monday :) I'm always nervous too. Your 3d scan will be so much fun Embeth!! Can't wait to see pics! 

I know what you mean, Pitakat! So much is going on yet I feel like I'm gong to be pregnant forever! 

Im trying to pack the house up. So not fun. &#128533; I'm getting really uncomfortable and feel utterly huge at night now. Day time is still ok but come night and I feel like an elephant. Can't wait to see how big she is on Monday!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

So he's doing fine, measuring about 3 lbs 6 oz. He is also frank breech, which I was afraid he would be breech. I'm really hoping I can get him to turn! I'm terrified of having to get a csection!


----------



## LockandKey

:hugs: I'm so sorry Embeth! Getting no sleep is like torture! I've been so irritable, and then upset and crying because I'm irritable and hate being that way towards my kids or my husband :cry: I hope it gets better for you soon.

Lucy, I absolutely hate moving, all the packing and unpacking! I hope it all goes smoothly for you.

Pita, I also have a long list of random house stuff to do in preparation in 10 weeks or less now. So much to do, so little time.

I'm sorry your little man is breech Mushy, there's still time for him to flip though, and if you are interested, I know this great site called "SpinningBabies.com" it has a lot of positions and advice to get your baby to turn from breech to head down naturally


----------



## blessedmomma

I agree Lock, no sleep is the absolute worst!!!! I hope you ladies having trouble sleeping are able to get some zzzz's very soon :hugs:

mushy glad the scan went well :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'll definitely check it out, thanks lock!


----------



## blessedmomma

Forgot to say, I had to do some shopping so I stopped by some used stores while out today and found a baby k'tan wrap for less than $5!!! Can't believe what a steal it was. And can't wait to try it with Landon :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow what a bargain on the wrap!


----------



## donnarobinson

Still time for him to turn Hun :) 
I haven't got my scan til the 30th November seems ages Ages away but Ino won't be long can't wait to see him and see what he weighs X 
Half term here now also so no school runs for me . CJ doesn't go back til the 3rd November I'll be almost 31 weeks then! So Ino it will fly by. I'm Ment to be getting my Moses basket today which I'm excited about I already have a crib but Chad didn't like his crib and loved his Moses basket so thought I better have both . X


----------



## embeth

Hey girls!

Back from my scan! Baby girl is definitely a girl and is perfect ;) estimated to be 2lb6 at the moment and already has a little hair! So can't wait to meet her now!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely scan pic!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Enjoy! Was so lovely seeing her.. She was asleep the whole time!


----------



## donnarobinson

So cute &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## TTCBean

Aww she's cute!!!

Having a son but keep having dreams I give birth to a girl!! Really starting to worry now lol.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lovely scan pic embeth!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Cute embeth! Awe, hair already. <3


----------



## Lucy3

So glad it was lovely Embeth! Adorable little girl :)


----------



## Lucy3

I've just noticed I'm 30 weeks today, only 9 weeks to go! &#128563; for those mamas who have had more than one baby (blessed, Donna, lock, Embeth, Athena - sorry for those I forgot!) did you find your post partum emotions were a bit more managable after your first? I'm hoping I'm not quite as teary and hormonally crazy this time round and I adjust a bit better to having a newborn.


----------



## embeth

Happy 30 weeks Lucy!i found all those after feelings were definitely less intense after number one.. Physically my body seemed to be ready to adapt better with my others. I think when u have other children already you have to be ready just to get back into normality quicker. I still have a few days after the excitement has worn off of feeling a bit down but that's just me! I always get this sadness about not being pregnant anymore!! The only thing I found worse with number 2 and 3 were the after pains ouch!!!! No one warned me you get those after having 2 or more.. I remember lying in bed at the hospital with ds2 and thinking I was going into labour again.. It's normal Apparently! I was ready with the pain killers after number 3!!

Xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- hope you got your moses basket! 

Embeth- completely adorable <3

Lucy- I always have a hard day somewhere between 2-4 days postpartum where I feel weepy and hormonal. It only lasts for a day, but has happened every time. since I expect it, it doesn't seem as bad. I just know it's coming and prepare for it. if you had it really bad or for an extended amount of time, maybe you could talk to your dr about it before hand so there is some plan in place if it's bad again? :hugs:

embeth- completely agree with the afterpains!!!! I don't remember it with my first, but it has gotten progressively worse with each one. my last 2 babies I couldn't even hold the baby right away I was in so much pain. since this will be my 8th baby I've already spoken with my midwife about pain medicine for after the birth. not looking forward to that part again. it's gotten so bad it's worse than labor for me :(


----------



## LockandKey

Precious little girl embeth! 

Lucy, I've found that going from 0-1 the hardest adjustment. By the time I had DS I already had a good idea of what I was doing. The previous experience made a big difference and I felt more confident. I did have a few down days, but not nearly as much as with my first. I know it's different for everyone. For me personally when I brought DS home he fell into the routine and the flow of our home right away, the adjustment wasn't that difficult for us.


----------



## donnarobinson

Those after pains were so bad with number two also thought I was in labour again lol 
I still got very weepy when my milk came in about day three with Chad but only lasted the one day from what I can remember . I was a lot better physically after number two and felt better in my self tho. 
I'm not looking forward to the baby blues again this time tho. 

Happy 30 weeks Lucy can't believe I'm there on Thursday :) 
I did get my Moses basket but it's only small so I want another one lol x 
Well my kids have been up since 5am because of the clocks going back how fun lol x


----------



## LockandKey

Happy 30 weeks! Another milestone! Only 10 to go.

Well for the past 4 nights I've been wide awake from sun down to sun up. No sleep whatsoever and barely getting in 4 hours of sleep in the morning while DD is at school and DS is napping. The first night this happened I called DH at work the next morning crying that I needed his help with the kids. Now on day 3 with no sleep I'm unusually perky and completely fine with it. How is this even humanly possible? Or why even???? I've acknowledged how much it sucks, but think I've just come to accept my fate.

Well we went for a family hike today to see a waterfall at the end of it. Did I think the hike would wear me out enough that I would go right to sleep tonight. For a second yes, but quickly realized that was wishful thinking!

Anyway I took this adorable picture of DD and had to share with you all, so I hope you enjoy!!! :D
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/12063388_10201223038454631_928272925661286552_n_zpscdvdiadx.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautiful Hun hope u start sleeping better soon x


----------



## sportysgirl

Such a cute photo!


----------



## LockandKey

thanks ladies! I hope I get better sleep soon too! In the very least, I'm not being a total grump towards everyone over it any longer, if that's any consolation! I think tired is now becoming a part of my personality :rofl:


----------



## embeth

That's sounds awful lock.. I really hope you can sleep a decent amount soon.. Gorgeous pic of your little girl!! 

They really should explain to mums about after pains with babies after number 1! I really thought they d left something in there with ds2!!

I'm in the car on the way to London for a baby show.. Was hoping it would be relaxing but my leg is killing me and after a big dinner last night and a growing baby pushing my stomach up I feel v sick! Nightmare!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so excited to meet him now but I'm still petrified of having three kids I don't no if it's because I felt completely done after two . Don't get me wrong I'm so happy I'm Having him now but the other two were very planned and tried for for a good while. This one was a surprise after my coil fell out suppose I'm terrified of how it will be with three X 
He's going mad in my tummy today moving so much :) X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

I didn't want kids at all growing up then I did when I met my partner but it took us three years to conceive then I new I wanted another and we had Chad who took 16 months to conceive was ntnp after CJ and now number three defo done now tho x aww it's lovely isn't it x


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks so much for the insight into the world of 2+ little ones Lock, Embeth, Donna and Blessed xx I did briefly talk about it with my OB and she said she thinks I'll be better this time. I really don't like the feeling of being in the dark and not knowing what's next so this time I should be a little more prepared! And hopefully I can work out a better sleeping arrangement, I remember getting just so exhausted. Embeth, I know what you mean about missing being pregnant. I used to think at times that I wanted to put him back in my uterus where he was all cosy and warm! Haha. I think for me I was overly anxious and had a tough time letting go (still do!) I didn't leave him at all till he was 5 months old and that was just with his dad so I could get my hair cut. So at night I found it hard to 'switch off' and let DH take over. I just worried so much! Anyway, I hope we can all keep in contact after we have our precious bundles and help each other out in the postpartum time xx sorry about the essay! 

Lock your little girl is so cute. And her little hat! Adorable! Fanily hike in cool weather sounds lovely. I can't believe you're still not sleeping. Have you spoken to your OB/midwife about it? I hope you don't get sick from being run down. I believe phenergan is safe in pregnancy? That may help for a bit?

How come your Moses basket is so small Donna? Do you have to return it? 

Now, the after pains. I don't remember these! I read the uterus contracts while breastfeeding so it can get back into place? Maybe I didn't notice so much as I had some pretty nice drugs from the c section? How long did they last?

I think we are back to the name Mila :) question. In the U.S. People pronounce it Mee-lah but I think Australians (and maybe in the UK??) people say Mila with a shorter i sound? Am I over thinking this? &#128518;


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

My Moses just seems little to me some are quiet deep and some shallow like I can't explain it really lol x I'm going to be keeping it I'll just buy another one to I'll keep one downstairs maybe or I could just sell it on I suppose lol x
I love mila I'd say it as meela it was on my girls list X 
The after pains didn't last To long c


----------



## blessedmomma

Lock- hope you can get better sleep very soon. your dd is so precious <3

Lucy- mine have gotten worse and lasted longer each time. with my last baby (#7) it lasted maybe 4 days.


----------



## DannaD

I'd say Me-la, but I speak French so that's how you say it.
Wow ladies, I didn't know there was pains after the birth, worse after each kids, why no one talks about that?

I'm getting nervous too, mostly about getting everything ready. There's only so many free weekends left, and christmas time is pretty crazy... I can't wait to stop working so I have more than 2 days a week to get things done with no energy haha.


----------



## blessedmomma

29 weeks!


----------



## embeth

I think I'd prinounce it my-la!?! I have a girl I teach called it and that's how she pronounces it. Think we are going with lily at the moment.. Most likely change again tho!
The after pains that come straight after birth are something that's mainly felt with baby number 2 or more, I'm sure I was told
You don't really get them with number 1,just the usual let down/feeding pains when your uterus is contracting back. 

Xx


----------



## LockandKey

thank you ladies! I remember getting zero sleep about a week before I went into labor with DS too, so I basically waltzed into motherhood with 2 already dead on my feet :haha: Right now I'm feeling the same as I did then. The best way I can describe it is I feel restless. Every time I go to lay down I feel as if I should be up doing something, so I toss and turn endlessly. I think it's just pregnancy insomnia and the nesting instinct on steroids!

I did have some after pains after DS was born, but that was mainly from my uterus shrinking back down. The cramping was like going into labor again! I only had a graze the 2nd time around, so I actually felt great after DS's birth, was up walking like normal again 30 mins after his birth :D

Lucy, I'd pronounce it like Mee-la because the actress Mila Kunis pronounces her name that way also.

Donna I was the same as you, I was so adamant against having kids when I was young, now I'm on my 3rd :haha:

Claire moves around mostly in the mornings and at night, and usually she twists around, I can feel it, and it feels quite strange. Her elbow or foot drags across my stomach, and when she kicks, she kicks hard! Hard enough that it has actually hurt, and even alarmed me. I had gotten worried a few times wondering if that was normal. I don't think my other 2 kicked nearly as hard.


----------



## sportysgirl

Great bump picture blessed.


----------



## donnarobinson

Great bump blessed X 
Lock I was the same only a graze with ds2 no stitches or anything so felt normal! I really hope I get another straight forward labour this time 
I'm tired today thank god it's half term so no school run 
I'm Ment to be having my whooping cough jab today by my Drs have rung me to tell me then haven't got it in they'll try to get it and let me no X


----------



## Chelle26

ugh i have sciatica after spending the morning not being able to put pressire on my foot it ended up in an afternoon in a&e the pain is unreal i dont know how I'm sspsd to last another 7 weeks at wotk being a hairdresser i didnt get my break till 3 last sat as i get so busy !!! 

on another note we may have actually found baby a name 

Reuben Elliott me and hubby love it and think it goes well with ds 1 Finley


----------



## embeth

I can sympathise chelle! I have been told I have sciatica after getting stuck putting my trousers on a couple of weeks back.. My whole leg has been painful particularly into my ankle.. Has been waking me up in my sleep it's awful.. Really hoping it disappears xx


----------



## Chelle26

yes embeth i was shocked at how far down the leg it actually goes !!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Had to take a different train than I normally do due to traffic issues. Rode the long way to make sure I got a seat as it gets very crowded (think getting bumped and jostled constantly) and lurches all over the place. Well of course a few stops in an elderly man got on the train and NO ONE - including the 2 able bodied "men" hogging up the priority seats - offered him a seat. So I had to and nearly got knocked over by the lurching trains. The 2 "men" just stared at me and didn't give a crap. Unbelievable. What the eff is wrong with these people?


----------



## Lucy3

Oh I can't stand when people (particularly young, healthy men!) don't give up their seat. I feel like asking them where their manners are. Good on you Fit for being a good citizen. Hope you didn't get too uncomfortable standing all the way. 

Chelle and Embeth, siatic pain is so bad &#128533; hope it improves before we all get huge! 

I saw my OB today and she did a quick scan. Baby girl is measuring big!! I suspected so. She said she could see her practising her breathing which she said is a good sign and also feeling hiccups is as babies who are sick or distressed don't tend to hiccup or practise breathing. It was my last appointment with her before my new OB in Australia - it was a bit sad!


----------



## Lucy3

Chelle - Reuben goes perfectly with Finley! :)


----------



## 3athena3

Lovely u/s , bump , and kiddo pics! 

Lucy- I agree with others that going from 0-1 was harder than going 1-2. DD was different than DS as far as sleeping less and such but felt much more confident and calm with #2 since I felt like I knew what I was doing. Less weepy too since I wasn't as afraid of everything the second time. With Ds I was sure something terrible would happen and was so wound up about it. 

Was thinking about how little time is.left and how busy the next 2 months will be. Ended up dreaming my water broke at 30 wks. :wacko: Woke up panicked about how little we have done for the new baby so yesterday I went and got Dd a new dresser so she will be officially moved out of the nursery and spent the afternoon putting it together. I feel a bit better but a little like I'm drowning in things to do.:dohh:

Did my 3hrs GTT this morning and Dr Wednesday for baby kidney check. Fx'd all is well and I can get my c-section date. Think I'll feel better if I have a date to plan around. Sorry for the long post.:flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

eeek! sorry about the sciatica ladies :( 

chelle- love the name <3

fit- It's so sweet you gave up your seat, but how rude of grown healthy men to just sit there. they should be ashamed of themselves. :growlmad:

lucy- how bittersweet. nice to hear the baby is healthy :)

athena- I absolutely agree! confidence definitely takes you a long way with babies. definitely feel there is still tons to do here as well. I really need to find a class soon. I just feel it's all gonna come around so fast. hope babies kidneys are looking good and your gtt test comes back fine. having an actual date I'm sure makes things easier to plan around!


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't think I've felt Cruz have hiccups yet and Chad always had them now I feel worried that there is something. Wrong with him . I'm sure not I just. Can't wait to see him again on my scan feels ages away altho I need the end of November will soon be here. 
X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't think I've felt hiccups either, but at my scan last Friday I'm pretty sure I saw him have them. I know with my first he'd have them like 3-5 times a day! It got so annoying haha

Good luck with your test results and your baby's kidney check, hopefully everything comes out great! 

Fit I can't believe that! Well I can but it shouldn't be a thing! When I was in high school I used to ride the city bus and often I would be the only one to offer my seat to others. I thought it was awesome standing though, but still so many able bodied people, grown adults, wouldn't move. 

I didn't know about this after birth pain! After my first I was up and walking around things soon as the epidural wore off. At most my muscles were sore, and what I considered the party that hurt the most the next day. 

Sorry for the ladies with sciatica! My hips hurt so bad! It hurts to stand, sit, lay down, anything really!


----------



## DannaD

Fit that's bad! My bus driver would have asked the man to stand up :( 

I've felt hi cups, maybe once a day for 10 minutes, first time I wondered what was that rythmic thing baby was doing 

I'm getting anxious about getting ready for baby too. We need to paint the nursery this month for sure or I'll throw a fit! Haha

I'm so jalous of you ladies having more scan. Unless something doesn't go as planned I'm done and will see Gabbie in January,


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have felt hiccups twice so far. My DD used to have hiccups
3 times a day!


----------



## LillyFleur

I've not felt any hiccups :shrug:


----------



## embeth

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone's had good days.. It's hectic here with my two older boys on school holiday,so looking forward to their bedtime soon!

I have felt hiccups quite a bit, it's so much more subtle than it ever was with my boys tho, very soft rhythmic movement at the bottom of my bump. She has been very quiet today,hoping she has a good kick about later. 
Xxx


----------



## Lucy3

I haven't felt hiccups much yet either, still plenty of time for them! Pretty cool how they start to breathe in there. Such a weird though breathing in fluid! 

I saw my friend today who has a 4 month old baby so I held her and she fell asleep in my arms, made me excited to have a baby again! :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I think I felt some hiccups this morning while I was trying to fall back asleep. Maybe the 3rd time I've felt them?

Very cool that you got to see your little one practicing her breathing Lucy.


----------



## sportysgirl

Had my GTT today was not fun! Hope all is well with it. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. x


----------



## TTCBean

Interesting about the hiccups... LO seems to have them constantly! My son did too!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hope you pass sportys! That test made me feel kind of drunk.


----------



## LockandKey

Claire gets hiccups multiple times a day, and it happens down low so I can tell she's head down! Wahoo!

Ugh, well I just had my credit card information and 600$ stolen from me, and at such a perfect time too -sarcasm- I can't believe it! Seriously people can be so low stealing from me and my family! I'm completely pissed! Luckily our bank is very good and we have 100% coverage for fraud. It's not the amount though, I'd still be mad if I had only 20 dollars stolen from me, it's the principle behind it all that really gets me. The lack of morals and the sense of greed and selfish entitlement is way too high in this world.

But other than that I've reached the 30 week mile stone!!!!! Hard to believe I only have about 10 weeks or less to go! I can't wait to hold her and see her sweet little face :cloud9:

I hope you ladies are doing well. Still not getting great sleep, so I haven't been responding or on as much =_= just so tired


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Have you talked to your doctor/midwife about how you're sleeping? Is there any herbal thing you can do that's safe while pregnant? 

I've had my identity stolen before, it was by someone I knew, and worked with so they had access to all of my information. Full name, social security number and they were able to get one of my checks and credit card. They did and stole so much, it's definitely shitty! While I got everything back it still affected my credit which was the most upsetting.


----------



## 3athena3

Good luck Sporty!

Happy 30 wks Lock!


----------



## blessedmomma

hope it comes back good sporty! 

lock- how upsetting about the credit card. at least you are covered though! happy 30 weeks :)

my LO gets the hiccups several times a day. pretty much every time I eat or drink something, and sometimes in between or even at night when I wake up to pee I feel them. it's probably the most movement I feel out of the day.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is awful Lock, I can't believe some people do that :(


----------



## LillyFleur

I have such a sore bump these past few days, really feels like skin is stretching, it's awful - serves me right I suppose for not moisturizing at all!! Covered bump in bio oil this morning so fingers crossed. 

Good luck with the test Sporty! 

Lock that's awful! Glad you can get the money back.


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy 30 weeks lock


----------



## donnarobinson

My little man is poorly :( he's been crying and clingy all day long and now he's in bed he's got the barking cough I'm thinking he's got croup I'm going to take him to the Drs tomoz X my hearts breaking seeing him poorly X 
Hope ur all Ok x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Here's bump progression for me. The first two times I didn't wear the same thing on purpose, but decided to keep doing it! Also holy cow did I grow a bunch in two weeks?! 

Aw your poor boy donna! Hopefully he recovers quickly, it's so sad when they're sick.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1446069060053.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DannaD

Poor baby Donna! Hope he recovers quickly :(

Hey ladies, how much do you spend on baby clothes? I'm not getting any hand me downs (first baby around) and I'm not into thrift stores, just a cultural thing. I feel bad spending a lot on clothes that will not be used much, but I also have this weird worry my baby will never be dressed because I won't have enough in the right sizes, etc xD


----------



## embeth

Great bump mushy..you really have grown in two weeks ;))

Donna, your poor little man hope he feels better soon xx

I have my whooping cough jab this week and need to gety bloods done at some point too. Really want to meet this little one now.. Want the weeks to hurry along a bit! Luckily lots going on in November with Hallowean at the wkend then fireworks night and my biggest little man turns 9 in a week and a half!! 7 weeks left at work for me then I'm
Done for a years maternity leave!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna I hope your little dude gets better fast.

Mushy- you look adorable!!! Love the progression <3

Danna- I don't really look at what I spend, just what I have and of what sizes. 

Embeth- yay for maternity leave!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls he's so poorly this morning I'm waiting for Drs to open to get him in 
30 weeks today :). X 
U look great mushy X


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/9B8594AA-F607-4EE2-B3CB-65E4AD14E98B_zpsetr623yy.jpg

Here's my bump comparison X


----------



## sportysgirl

Great bumps ladies! You have definetly grown!

Hope your little man is better soon Donna x


----------



## Chelle26

look at all these lovely bumps jel mines small stilli think 

we havent spent all lot this time round maybe £100 inc snowsuits just as the amount of clothes ppl will gift i took loads back with ds1 we had way too much lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bump pics! Hope your LO is better soon Donna. 



Here's my 31 week bump

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/EEB4F537-97EF-4424-AFD3-613BF8486294.jpg


----------



## TTCBean

Feeling pretty terrible today. Had a random nosebleed which never happens, and had morning sickness afterwards. Also my autoimmune eye disease decided to flare up so I had to rush to the ophthalmologist and now am on 3 eye drops 2x a day each. Very exhausted :( my DS doesn't nap and wakes 3+ times in the night and is nonstop go! I feel terrible about it but I put a movie on and am just laying here with him.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon TTCBean :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Oh Bean I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you girls :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bumps ladies!

hope you feel better very soon bean. I still have ms about 3-4 x a week. I'm so over it. can't imagine having other stuff going on along with it


----------



## LockandKey

adorable bumps ladies! I really need to take my 30 week bump pic soon.

So the card fraud, it really happened because we both experienced insurance fraud not too long ago. DH has a government job, and not too long ago someone hacked into the government database and stole a lot of people's information, people who work for the government, so they got mine as well as DH's because I'm married to DH. They have our address, date of birth, social security number, and backgrounds, so we really can't do a whole lot about it. We both had gotten official stamped letters from the government stating the issue, so I half expected it to happen. It has happened to DH at least once a year for the past 3 years. The only thing I can do is cancel my cards, get new ones, and keep checking my bank accounts all the time.

anyway besides all that, my maternity photo shoot is Saturday :happydance: and looking forward to taking the kids trick or treating. They will be dressed as Luigi and Princess Peach :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh wow lock how horrible that it happens so often to you guys :(

yay for the photo shoot though!!


----------



## embeth

Hi all :) 

Hope everyone's ok!

I finally got my pushchair sorted.. Went for the bugaboo bee plus rather than bee 3 as prices are crazy! Starting to all get more real now! Can't believe it's November in 2 days!

Here's my 28 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## donnarobinson

Gorgeous bump embeth 
I think we're having a oyster max now :) Ment to be getting it next week I'm so excited lol x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Such a cute bump embeth! 

I'm headed to L&D because I haven't felt movement all morning. I didn't have orange juice so I ate some ice cream and still nothing. I hope he's just having a sleepy day :(


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope all is ok mushy. Baby is probably having a nap x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

mushy- glad you're going in. 3 of mine didn't move like they should. all 3 had low amniotic fluid. it didn't matter what I drank, they wouldn't move. 1 had his placenta pulling away and they got him out just in time. the other 2 they never found out why their fluid was low (theirs wasn't as low as his was). I hope your baby is fine. I had a scare with this one for a week, but I think it was stress.

heather- sorry you're in so much pain. wish there was something dr's could do for it.


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls ;)

Mushy hope alls ok sure he's just having a quiet time, my little did that the other day.. So stressful! Since then she has been going crazy! 

Heather sorry to hear u ache I can totally relate to the car and sciatic nerve!!


----------



## PitaKat

Hope everything is okay, Mushy

Sorry for the aches and pains, ladies, that's no fun :-( Hope you feel better soon. I've still having mild heartburn, though sometimes kefir helps. I've officially hit the stage where bending over is difficult, and my abdomen feels so full all the time. Perhaps baby is hitting a growth spurt? I've also been feeling some hiccups, though they're definitely softer and less often than when my son had hiccups.

Looking very cute, embeth and Bev! Mushy and Donna, I love the progression pictures! Those babies are definitely growing :cloud9:

Lock, that sucks that you guys are having to go through that, what a hassle. But at least you have the maternity shoot to look forward to! :thumbup:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Everything is okay! He flipped (yay!) And was right by the placenta and punching it. I saw him on the ultrasound and could see him hitting it but couldn't feel it. I'm just glad he's okay!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Glad to hear everything is okay Mushy  and that Baby has flipped!

I almost went in last week because I didnt feel much movement all morning. But then I had some Chinese food for lunch and Thomas went nuts and kicked me about 33 times in a row. I had a couple of days off of work before that so had been sleeping in later than usual, so I wonder if it changed his schedule and got him starting his day later than usual too. Hes back to being active at his regular times now.


----------



## LockandKey

Hooray for no more breech baby Mushy :happydance: 

I honestly don't have much to complain about in the pain department other than a sore back after walking about for only an hr and some heartburn in the evening. I definitely cannot bend over very well or lean over anything


----------



## TTCBean

Glad everything is ok mushy!

30 weeks today, so excited to meet LO!


----------



## Lucy3

So glad all is ok Mushy!! :) 

I have my in laws here this weekend then we fly out next Thursday so it's busy to say the least. Plus I have a cold :( 

My biggest complaint are my feet. They feel big, hot and yucky by the end of the day. It's hot again here this weekend - bah!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Glad all is okay Mushy! :hugs:


----------



## 3athena3

Lovely bump pics!

Glad baby is ok Mushy. :thumbup:

Hope you LO feels better soon Donna. Mine have a cough now too, no fun. :nope:

My Dr. Appt went well. Baby's kidney is slightly larger than normal but not yet so big they are worried. Bump has been sore today and it hurts a bit when he moves a lot, also got my first middle of the night leg cramp,ugh. On the up side I got my c-section date!! Unless anything crazy happens Angelo will be delivered on Dec 28th at 38wks! We have so much to do in just 8wks...


----------



## Lucy3

How exciting Athena! I think my section date will be December 28 too!! &#127876;


----------



## blessedmomma

bean- happy 30 weeks! :)

mushy- yay for him turning and that he is moving fine :)

athena- so awesome to have the date!!! definitely gives you a very precise timeline of when to have everything ready by. :happydance:

so cool you may have the same date Lucy! :flower:

I can't really complain too much either. I have heartburn every night, but nothing too bad. and my hips, back, and feet hurt if I'm up walking a lot. I'm actually feeling pretty good for almost 20 weeks all together.


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad all is ok Mushy.

Happy 30 weeks bean. x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everything is ok Mushy :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls 
Chad finally seems to be picking up today still poorly but a little more himself :) hate seeing them poorly . 
My cousin was due yday and no baby as of yet she's booked in for induction on the 9th November X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

So exciting some of you have section dates!! I'm sure I'll be sitting here waiting for baby to come after her due date.. Only one of my three have been on time!

Donna.. My eldest birthday is the 9th of November!:)

Heather looking forward to your pictures enjoy the scan!

I'm just grabbing 20 minutes peace while dh does some
Pumpkin carving with the boys..

Has everyone has their 28 bloods? I really need to get mine done but don't want to!!


----------



## DannaD

Ouuuh! Csection dates!! So exciting :)
I went shopping today abd Christmas stuff is on display everywhere, makes me realise it won't be long now!

I was holding OH's phone in the car (playing music) and saw a message pop up about a shower! I didn't read or anything but I soooo wasn't expecting one! Made me very happy!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry Hadleigh wasn't very cooperative, Heather! Hopefully next time she will be! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww embeth that's my nans birthday to . She passed away in 2013 but she was amazing :) 
Aww sorry you didn't have a great scan heather X

We haven't had any trick or treaters here so far tonight I'm suprises lol x


----------



## embeth

Sorry u didn't get a good pic heather.. Fingers crossed she's a bit more co operative at your next scan!

We haven't had any trick or treaters either, dh took the boys out around the road their school is on.. They be come back with bucket loads of
Sweets!!

Here's my two zombies!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww cute!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Here was my witch but she wouldn't wear the hat so just looks more like a pretty dress than a witch :haha:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/D786ABDE-F9C7-4F73-94F9-CF0EC50FE91A.jpg


----------



## embeth

Aw bless she's so cute!


----------



## TTCBean

Sooo cute :)

No trick or treaters here yet either and it's nearly 7pm! It is raining an awful lot right now so I don't blame the kids, but I was looking forward to getting all this candy out of my house! hehe


----------



## blessedmomma

embeth- I'm not sure if your 28 week bloods are to check the same as here, but I had mine a couple weeks ago. they said they would let me know if I came back with gestational diabetes or anemia and I didn't hear, so I'm assuming it's ok.

danna- a surprise shower sounds great!

heather- sorry about the scan. boo. sometimes they are just ornery and don't cooperate. hope the next one is good.

love the trick or treaters! so cute.


----------



## LockandKey

sorry about your scan heather, but maybe you won't have to worry about back labor and a sunny side up baby!

We had our maternity photos done today and the preview already came back to us! I'll have to save some and post at a later time. I've been unbelievably busy and trying to catch up with everything going on.

We took DS and DD trick or treating today also :) now time for annual candy tax!!!
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11233787_10200693967628191_330843827801382832_n_zpsa3k4darh.jpg
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/12187710_10201238209873907_4457389199785577183_n_zps2uhdp8qb.jpg
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/12065654_10201238209713903_187625266016347041_n_zps85yhjn0f.jpg


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Your kids are adorable lock! 

We went trick or treating today for the first time with ds. It was our first time in our neighborhood too, and apparently the end of our cul-de-sac doesn't get trick or treaters. My husband bought a huge bowl of candy and put it on the door step since we were going to his brothers house afterwards and we didn't want to get egged or something. We came home to the whole bowl untouched! I don't know what to do with all this candy...


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww beautiful kids everyone :) 

I'm coming down with a cold :( and. Chad seems better one min and then not the next he's stil not eating or drinking a awful lot

I've been worrying about Cruz since last night 
He was moving yday they just felt faint not as strong he was moving when I went. To bed but the same thing then wen my oh came to bed about 2am he said shall we try Find his heartbeat so I tried but couldn't find it then he wouldn't move and he always wakes ups around then 
Finally he moved around 3am 
And he has moved this morning since I got up but they stil don't feel very strong 
Ino he's probably fine and changed position maybe but think if he hasn't picked up soon I'm ringing delivery triage to go and get checked more for peace of mind X


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm on my way to be monitored now I've been sat worrying and I'd rather get checked let you all know how it goes X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everything is ok Donna :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

I've just sat down in reception ready to be taken up and he's gave a massive kick just typical lol thanks bev X


----------



## LillyFleur

Hopefully he's just being a lazy monkey! Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/72F7FD51-4B7B-41F8-A25D-A1AB8766B9F5_zpshfforaan.jpg 
Here's me being checked over X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Glad he's okay donna! They can be such trouble magnets before they're even born!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad he's started kicking! Hope the check up goes well :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm home now he's fine said just keep an eye on him and phone back if I'm worried x


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope all ok Donna x


----------



## 3athena3

Glad all is ok Donna. Hope you and LO's feel better soon. :hugs:

Love all the Halloween pictures!


----------



## blessedmomma

glad he is ok donna! better to get checked I always say :hugs: my LO did the same. wasn't moving hardly for a week. as soon as I called the midwife he was all over and has been moving like crazy since. cheeky lil monkeys already!!!

lock- so precious! 

can't believe I'm 30 weeks! it's always such a milestone in my head and makes me feel like the countdown is really on now. I've made a list of things to remember to pack for the birthing center. getting so close now. can't wait to see his little squishy face :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

Here is my kidlets carving their pumpkins. I didn't get one of them in their outfits.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad he is ok Donna! :)


That looks fun Blessedmomma!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls :) 
I feel terrible today pounding headache and bad cough generally run down

Girls some advice please 
Since Chad has been poorly he's been off his food which ino is ok as long as he's drinking 
But drinking wise how do I no what's enough because he is drinking but from when he's been ill he's been refusing his warm drink for bed and for his nap so I've been sending him with a beaker of very weak juice but he hasn't touched this either he's started to drink his morning hot chocolate again but not all of it 
And he is drinking juice in the day but I can't say it's anywhere near as much as normal. 
Eating wise he is stil eating little bits 
He's still sleeping thru the night but he keeps falling asleep around tea time when normally doesn't . Does all this sound normal for being ill I mean ino I've got two kids so should no these things but he's never been like this before X yay for 30 weeks blessed 
Well I've had a change of plan I was getting my pram this week but instead I'm getting it in December now and getting all my baby things now so sterliser bottles bouncer etc so excited to finally get all his things X 
CJ goes back to nursery tomoz and to. Be honest I'm dreading the school run already X


----------



## embeth

Sounds all normal for being ill Donna, as long as he's drinking in the day and having bits he should be fine, mine are always more tired and a lot less interested in food and drink when they re not well. Exciting getting your baby bits.. I need to get all change/steriliser bits plus hospital
And after birth bits for me think will start in a few weeks. 

Ordered lots of Xmas presents for my little ones last night! Exciting!

Blessed great pic.. You must have a busy household :)

Last day before boys are back to school today.. We have swimming lessons, hair cuts and I have to go into work for some training later so busy day!

Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Started my birth plan today :wacko: probably a bit too early, but think I will feel better once it's done, going to start on the hospital bag this weekend...


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls, hope everyone had a lovely weekend. We had my in laws over and we spent the day at Disneyland yesterday, it was fun! And surprisingly my toddler slept till 7am new time, so that's 8am really after going to sleep 13 hours earlier...he had a busy day but still thrilled! 

Donna sounds quite norma for your sicky boy to be acting that way. Sucks when they're sick :( 

Blessed, cute pic! Hope you had a great Halloween! Loved all the cute kiddy pics! :) 

Lilly - eek! Birth plan! Good on you for getting organized! 

Argh! Christmas shopping Embeth! I haven't even thought about that yet. &#128513;

I was lying in bed last night and omg I had the worst lightning crutch &#128513;. It happens a few times and I had to stop and breath to get through it. I guess maybe she's dropped? Maybe this happens earlier with the second? But wow it was painful. I feel like my bump
Is smaller so it makes sense that she's lower. Anyone else had this yet??


----------



## LillyFleur

I think I'm focusing on birth plan/hospital bag as my house is like a building site, makes me feel at least a little bit prepared! 

Don't think my little one has dropped yet, fingers crossed yours is in the launch position :thumbup:


----------



## PitaKat

Cute halloween pictures  We went to a harvest party as I didn't feel like taking him around trick or treating by myself. He had a great time as there were games and a bouncy castle set up, but it was cold and rainy, so I had less of a fun time lol. 

Congrats on 30 weeks, blessed!

Yay, c-section dates are getting finalized, that's so exciting! That really makes it feel like it's getting close :happydance:

I've figured out what I'm getting almost everyone for Christmas, now I just need to get to buying lol.

I don't feel like I can get baby things ready until my brother moves out. He's in the room that will be the kid/baby room, and I can't get the baby clothes out or anything set up until he's out of there. He was gonna move out come the beginning of January, but I've decided that's cutting it too close, as my DD is the 16th, so I will have to talk to him about that. He's gonna move in with my parents, so it's not like he needs to find a place to go. Anyway, that's what I'm waiting on before I can get all the baby stuff out.


----------



## LillyFleur

I was speaking to the big boss at my company who's due on the same date and she has the exact same baby girl name shortlist as me :dohh: Uhhhh.


----------



## LockandKey

31 week bump, and sorry I haven't been able to keep up with everyone lately, DH and I are going through a really rough patch, and there's just way too much going on right now that I've been overwhelmed. https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/12189069_10201244157582596_7563347298973767426_n_zpsxweqitjp.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- does sound normal for when mine are sick. the extra rest should be helping him recover as well. if you get worried you could always take him in. :hugs:

lilly- I'll be starting my bag very soon as well. :thumbup:

embeth- we have started buying for christmas, but by no means are we finished. a little jealous you are done!!!

Lucy- my LO has definitely not dropped yet. but he does poke at my bladder often. so painful.

Pita- I think that would be cutting it too close as well!

lock- you look fab!! 

afm- had my mw appt today. baby is head down. no gestational diabetes. iron was 11.1 so even though they aren't making me take iron, I'm gonna continue to take it since it's borderline. she gave me a list of what to pack for the birthing center so I'm gonna start on that this week. I've got energy and desire to get things done right now, so I think I better use it while I have it!


----------



## donnarobinson

Gorgeous bump lock hope ur ok 
Chads back to his normal self now still got a cough but he's ok 
Stil doesn't want a drink for nap and bed tho not that I'm complaining that's a good thing lol x 

I've got a cold now tho and feel terrible 
I've got to do breakfasts and then take CJ to nursery going to see what I can get for this cold no much ino
My bump was measuring 30-31 at the hospital the other day so as it should I always normally measure 2 weeks ahead I wonder if I'll have a smaller baby this time x


----------



## embeth

You look great lock! Hope things get better for u soon x

Donna glad to hear your little one is feeling better, hope you feel
Better soon x 

I'm feeling rubbish today :( cough, cold, bad leg and I seem to have developed piles!!! In agony!! Kept me awake at 3 am this morning. My own fault really haven't been eating well and not drinking nearly enough water..really hoping the pain eases soon. 

Never mind , all be worth it once I have my bub in my arms.. Off to town for some retail therapy in a bit maybe treat myself to a cake! ( that ll help the bum issues!&#128540;)

Xxxx


----------



## DannaD

Lol Embeth, I was gonna post: " so.... Piles... Anyone got them?" xD 
Had them for the first time and completly pannicked and cried, poor DH didn't lnow what was going on -.-'


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Cute bump Lock and love your outfit! Sorry to hear you're having a tough time.

Sorry for you ladies with SPD and piles - hang in there, the end is in sight. 

Glad you had a good appointment Blessed and that your little man is feeling better Donna.

Saw the midwife yesterday and my bump is measuring a bit over a week ahead. Also, Thomas is head down in the anterior position so hope he stays that way! He had a faster heartbeat than usual but that's because the midwife checked it right after she finished palpating him, so he may have been feeling a little discombobulated from being manhandled LOL.


----------



## Bevziibubble

32 week bump. My 3 year old was trying to push my belly button back in! :haha:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/5059C657-A690-4E14-A5C1-75CA9C744498.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Beautiful bump X


----------



## TTCBean

Cute bumps ladies :)!!!

Have the flu so feeling very yucky today! Also feeling frumpy - I weigh 5 lbs more than when I gave birth to my son... 9 more weeks of weight gain to go - eek. Besides that I feel good :flower: no hip pain the past two weeks and feeling baby move loads!! Very excited to meet him.

Since I'm having a home birth my LO gets to be really involved in prenatal appts. A few weeks ago he helped my midwife measure my belly, since then he's been obsessed with measuring my belly! Last night he randomly asked me where the measuring tape was so he could "feel his little baby brother"! Awww. :cloud9:


----------



## PitaKat

I think we've decided on baby names! Madelyn Alysa if it's a girl, Adam Joseph if it's a boy. So happy to have at least one thing figured out and ready lol


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- hope you feel better soon. will be interesting to see if he is smaller than his brothers. I'm measuring a week ahead and a the last scan he was almost twice as big as he should have been. my babies are usually around 7 lbs and measure about a week behind or right on. :flower:

embeth and danna- eek!! hope they go away fast. I've only had them twice in my whole life- of course while pregnant both times. not nice! :nope:

Fit_Mama- same thing happened at my mw appt yesterday! she was trying to find his position and really got him upset lol. he was head down and I hope he stays! and I'm measuring a week over as well. :)

Bev- you look amazing! so cute she was trying to push your bellybutton in. mine is a major inny and goes even deeper when I'm pregnant. I've always thought the popped out belly buttons were so cute! :kiss:

TTCBean- hope the flu passes fast. had it once in a pregnancy, not fun at all. so cute your LO gets to be involved! :)

PitaKat- absolutely love your names!!!! so nice to have them picked :flower:


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh well I measured two weeks ahead with CJ and Chad they were both 9lbers lol CJ was 9lb 5oz and Chad was 9lb 1oz but was born a few days earlier than CJ . It would be nice to have a smaller baby only because mine never seem to be tiny babies lol x 
I'm so excited now I just want to meet him.
I've been watching eastenders and hollyoaks tho and all these sad story lines make me really worry . 
A girl I no had her little boy 7 weeks early the other day I haven't heard much but there both doing ok Xmy cousin is stil baby less lol shes 5 days over due now X


----------



## LillyFleur

I don't know how you can watch them Donna :( I keep reading articles in the paper and they terrify me. I understand why they have to publicise it to make women aware but it makes me worry so much.

I woke up with a harder than normal bump this morning and that made me panic, think I'm just constipated though .... :blush:


----------



## embeth

Morning girls,

Hope everyone's ok. 

I've been in agony with what I'm presuming is a pile! Even tried to get a last minute doctor apt last night but nothing available. A lot less painful
Today so will see how I go. 

I think we have decided on a name too! Lilly Amelia I think .. Unless she comes out and just doesn't look like a lilly. Really can't believe how close things are getting, so much we need to do round the house. We have our en suite in our bedroom being ripped out and redone in 2 weeks and still
Want the same done to the main bathroom and do the nursery! All this before Xmas I hope!!

Having an easy day today as tomorrow I have a very hectic day at work which I'm not looking forward to! 
Still need to go get my bloods done aswell! Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Beautiful name *Embeth*! 

I'm still undecided about :pink: names, today I like Sophia.

Dont talk to me about renovations! We still have to do our bedroom, en-suite, kitchen and nursery :haha: :cry: you have my sympathies.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Cute bump bev! How cute that holly was trying to push your belly button back in! 

Those names are lovely pita!

I'm interested to see how big this guy is! My growth scan at 28 weeks put him at 3 lbs 6 oz. It was just after being measured two weeks ahead through fundal height. At my last appointment with a completely different doctor she measured and said it was spot on. But he feels so much heavier! I didn't have this super heavy feeling with my first until a few weeks before I gave birth and he was 9 lb 2 oz. I have another grown scan at the end of this month so we'll see how it goes. 

What are the eastenders and hollyoaks?

Lilly Amelia is beautiful embeth! And good luck with your renovations!

31 weeks today! Only 9 more to go!


----------



## Lucy3

What lovely names Pita and Lilly :) Embeth, what name were you thinking before? Isabelle? I keep coming back to Holly but don't think DH will agree. Mila is still under consideration too. 

Mushy, how nice is this cool weather!! :)

People are telling me that my DS is too little for a wheel board (he'll be 22 months when the baby comes) and I'll need a double pram. What do you ladies think? Our new place ill be walking quite a bit. Has anyone seen the mountain buggy duet? I like it but the seats are quite small. 

I still can't quite believe I'll have a little baby so soon! My bump is so low and looks smaller! Makes it more comfortable but worries me she might come early!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

It's so amazing! I don't want to jinx anything but I think it's here to stay! 

I would get a double if you plan to do a lot of walking.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

LOL Blessed we must be pregnancy twins - my iron levels are now borderline too. They use a different unit of measurement here but the lowest number in the normal range is 115 and mine is 118. The midwife doesn't expect my numbers to drop at this point but I'm still trying to eat some extra spinach each day to be safe. Funny that your little man was upset by being groped too but it's a good sign that they're reacting to stimulus. 

I am with you ladies in renovation hell, ugh. We are putting new floors in 3 rooms (which means they have to be completely empty first) and it is daunting. Can't wait until it's over.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your renovations are completed soon!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Fit- I find that eating cereal (baby cereal is the best!) is great to pump up your iron levels. Some of them have heaps of added iron. I still pour some baby cereal in my almost 2 year olds bottle for an iron boost - he's terrible at eating meat!


----------



## LockandKey

good luck with your renovations. I hope they go smoothly. I know how much stress they can add during an already hectic and stressful time.

well I am making zero preparations for this birth. Sitting on my rear all day long, sleeping way too much, and now both me and the kids are sick with colds. 3rd tri already sucks and I haven't even reached the most difficult part, the last month.

And please no judgement, I am trusting you ladies to get my issues off my chest, or seek some sort of weigh in, to be completely honest, it's been hard for me to get excited about this baby. She was wanted and planned, but so much crap has happened that I haven't been able to enjoy my pregnancy, it's bad timing is what a lot of it is. DH and I have seriously discussed divorce, and I had all that going through my head if we were to go through with it. Nothing has been getting done around here as far as preparations go. It's just been hard to get excited or look forward to anything, and I feel guilty about that :/


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Absolutely no judgement here lock! It's hard to get excited about a new baby when so much else is going on around you. Planned or not a lot can happen from the moment of conception until birth that doesn't always make it easy to focus on your new bundle. Divorce is a major thing no matter what, it can't be easy and I do hope you're able to find a solution that's best for you and your family. Just remember as long as she's got clothes and a place to sleep you're ready for her. All the other things are just a bonus. Good luck!


----------



## LockandKey

thank you :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok lock sometimes it's easier to talk to people you don't no in real life 

No judgement here at all I do hope u sort things out

This baby wasn't planned at all and I was heartbroken when I fell pregnant I was completely done at two babies but I'm over the moon now to be having him but still have days I worry xx 

31 Weeks today :) 
Finally having whooping cough jab Saturday they cancelled my last one and I see the midwife on Tuesday and my scan is in 3 weeks I can't wait X 

My little boy Chad has started saying love you and it melts my heart . He has been golden just lately and it's the little things they do make motherhood so worth all the hard work X


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy 31 weeks Donna. 

Sorry your feeling that way Lock, sometimes it helps to talk to people who are directly involved. Here if you need to chat.


----------



## Chelle26

hey ladies ive been mia again lol
my iron is low also and im now in tablets pffftt
went for my 31 week check at midwife yesterday and she 
said babys head is very low now which must be why im 
getting such bad sciatica and to top it off i had a funny turn at the drs oh the embarrassment lol. 

lock i it must be so hard for you guys i wish you all the best and were all here for you xx


----------



## Chelle26

ooo on a happier note 4d scan booked 
for this sat eve x


----------



## LillyFleur

Hopefully things will get a bit better for you Lock when the baby arrives and things can settle down a bit :hugs: and I think you can be certain you wont be judged by any of us :flower:


----------



## embeth

Sorry your feeling stressed lock... Really hope things look up for u.. Pregnancy altho it should be exciting can be a very stressful
Time. 

Happy 31 weeks Donna!!

Chelle I can sympathise with your pain I'm the same.. And baby is feeling so low and heavy.

I am at work tired and in pain today.. My leg is still playing up altho better than it was which I'm happy about. But I'm having such bum issues!!(sorry tmi)just so sore the pain is awful and being on my feet all day at work making things worse :( 

Anyway enough with the moaning fingers crossed we're all
Pain free and happy soon!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Oh Lock, I understand x I had to talk to my OB about not feeling 'connected' to this baby at one point. With us moving countries (today!) all my energy has gone into that and I sometimes feel guilty for not focusing on the baby. And to be honest, when i found out I was pregnant (planned but happened a lot quicker than exoected) I wasn't excited. Just scared and annoyed I'd have to go through the roller coaster of pregnancy again. The way I see it is when baby Claire arrives it will be such a joy and you will be so in love you won't remember this tough time. Like a birthday party without all the hype before! It must be so hard having marital issues while pregnant, I know when I'm pregnant our marriage is certainly tested at times. It's hard! Sending you lots of xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks for the tip about the cereal Lucy, I'm going to pick one with a high iron content up. Good luck with your move and I hope it goes as smoothly as possible and your flight goes as quickly as possible. My friend travels back and forth from Canada to New Zealand a fair bit and she found a bassinette that clips to the plane's window for her 1 year old and said it was a life saver - what a neat idea!

Lock no judgment here either, sometimes life loves to kick us when we're down and it's hard to feel any enthusiasm for anything, even joyful things. I'm sure your insomnia isn't helping either. :hugs: You'll be a wonderful mom to Claire and regardless of what happens with your marriage she will bring you so much joy.


----------



## PitaKat

That's a beautiful name, embeth!

Lock, I'm sorry to hear you're going through a hard time. I hope you and your DH are able to work through it or figure something out. It's very hard to focus on things like a soon-to-be born baby when you're stressed and upset :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

hope all the renovations and moving plans with everyone goes smoothly! we did some reno's when I was pregnant with my last baby. it's lovely now, but was such a mess in the midst of it. and the last time we moved I was 7 mos pregnant. so glad we have none of that right now

fit- we may very well be pregnancy twins!!! :flower:

lock- :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry you have this added stress on top of being pregnant. praying everything works out. I can't even imagine dealing with all that right now :( please don't ever worry about saying what you're dealing with. :hugs:

embeth- love the name!

lucy- I think it would depend on your kid and how much walking you would be doing. I had tried the standing board with one of mine but being that he could get down made it useless. he was 2 1/2 and I couldn't keep chasing him down when he got off, so we went with a double


----------



## donnarobinson

I would defo get a double also . Maybe one that turns to a single x


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) hope ur all well. I've got to take the kids to soft play birthday party today it's my brothers kids so that will be fun lol. I was Ment to have my whooping cough jab today but had to rearrange for Monday because of the party . 
Then have the midwife Tuesday! Can't believe how fast it's going X


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks for the advice on a double Donna and Blessed. I saw my sil today and her boys are also 22 months apart and she says she loves her double. Think I'll start looking into them! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

How did your flight go lucy?

I'm not sure I want to get the whoopping cough vaccine this time, I get an awful reaction to it and I'm scared to do it. I don't know if it's really effective either, I mean for its intended purpose. I've been given the shot within a year so this would be purely for baby. 

Tonight my husband and I are going out for our wedding anniversary, and dropping ds of with his brother and sil for the night. I'm super excited!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you have a great anniversary Mushy :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Mushy we are anniversary twins - it is our 6th wedding anniversary today!! We are off to get maternity photos done (in the pouring rain, ugh) and then going for dinner as well. Happy anniversary to you and your DH!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy anniversary Fitmama! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Happy anniversary to you fit! Ours is actually on Monday, it's only our second. It's kind of hard to believe in the two years we've been married we've made two babies! 

I know it's for the baby heather, but I'm just curious as to how affective it is and if it truly provides babies with some vaccine. I just want some more information before agreeing to it again, is all.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been with my oh 7 years will be 8 year on June 15th next year flew by X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

We've been together 7 years, just married for two. He had to wait to finish his degree to get married.


----------



## embeth

Happy anniversary mushy and fit!;) hope you enjoy it. Everything goes so quickly.. Me and dh met 13 years ago next month!! On Valentine's Day next year it's our 10 year wedding anniversary! We got married out in Florida was perfect ;) 

Hope everyone's ok. I felt rubbish after having the whooping cough vaccine and still have to get my 28 week bloods done!:/ not been feeling great and have so many varying niggles and pains just haven't got round to it, will def get them done next week i think.

We've had birthday celebrations for my eldest little
Boy and my sister tonight, I'm now lying in bed having eaten far too much!!!


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you for the support ladies! Of course I know none of you would judge, I was just scared, upset, and venting at the time.

Happy Anniversary Fit and Mushy! 

Lucy, hope your flight went well, and hoping your move goes smoothly.

So had a serious talk with DH and I think we will manage to work it all out. Things have improved at least 70% since I explained how unhappy I was and wanted a divorce. Hopefully it stays this way.

I will also be getting my whooping cough vaccination my next appointment, on the 11th. I had one about 3 years ago before getting pregnant with DS, but my midwife said getting another so soon will be better for baby.

So my bump has exploded in just a few days! Right now I am as big as I was full term in previous pregnancies, and I'm only 32 weeks come Monday. I'm a bit worried about how much larger I am going to get. My back hurts just sitting here on the couch. Does anyone else have a similar problem?

Also have some maternity photos from my maternity photoshoot to share. Sorry the quality isn't the greatest.
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/maternity_zpsiuymane7.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/maternity5_zpszinwllv1.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/maternity3_zpsujuktni7.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/maternity1_zps6q33jcli.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/maternity2_zpszgsxb2oo.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/maternity4_zpslqfsxv27.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

happy anniversary fit and mushy!!! 

lock- you look fabulous :) and yes, I'm the biggest I have ever been in pregnancy. I have exceeded my heaviest weight by 2 pounds already and still have 9 weeks to go. so glad you and Dh are trying to work things out. :hugs:

I'm trying to get my bag started since I know it will take me weeks to get everything around for it. I've found a lot of stuff I need to put in, but haven't started actually packing yet. so far I'm just placing the things I come up with in the bassinet. still have a couple things to buy as well to pack.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely photos Lock!


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous photos Lock x


----------



## donnarobinson

Gorgeous pics lock X X


----------



## LillyFleur

You look amazing Lock!

My bump has got smaller :shrug: my belly button was flat about to pop and now it's an 'innie' again and I definitely look smaller. Hope all is ok...Still feeling movement but I don't look like I've dropped so it can't be that.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

Congrats on wedding anniversaires! I'm not married, it's not a big deal here haha. We've been together 10 years though.

Speaking of OH, he spent the night at the hospital with a very bad bronchitis! Poor him...

Lily, my belly shrinks and grow and change shape all the time. Probably just how baby is lying; right now mine is lopsided

Very nice photoshoot Lock!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

DannaD said:


> Congrats on wedding anniversaires! I'm not married, it's not a big deal here haha. We've been together 10 years though.
> 
> Speaking of OH, he spent the night at the hospital with a very bad bronchitis! Poor him...
> 
> Lily, my belly shrinks and grow and change shape all the time. Probably just how baby is lying; right now mine is lopsided
> 
> Very nice photoshoot Lock!

His family is very traditional and would never have accepted is not getting married or even getting married in their church, under their religion. We both would have rather just gone to Vegas! 

Love the photos lock! 

Lilly, like danna said it's likely due to position.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm not married yet but would like to get married one day x


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is probably just the baby changed position Lillyfleur :flower:


----------



## LillyFleur

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

I'm married but honestly my wedding day was one of the worst days of my life (blame DH family issues) I spent the evening on my wedding night crying alone upstairs, looking back I don't know how me and DH are still together, but we are and mostly things are fine. I just don't think about my wedding at all :nope:

Wow that was a positive happy post wasn't it :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Shanoa

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you? I am due on 8th Jan with our rainbow baby. I've been nervous about joining any groups after a missed miscarriage at 16 weeks back in January but I am starting to feel like this baby is a little toughy and will go the distance.

LillyFleur- I woke up at 3am on my wedding night with a cronic tummy bug. At first I was worried it was the food at the reception and that loads of other guests were going to be ill but thankfully (?) it was just me.


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats and welcome shanoa


----------



## TTCBean

Welcome Shanoa, I'm due the 8th of January too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Shona! Welcome and congratulations :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome Hun :) 

My cousin is being induced today so a nice new little baby wil be born! So excited for her it's also my nans birthday who passed away a few years ago so hope she has a fast labour and he's born today. 
I'm slightly jealous I can't wait for Cruz to be here now :) X I finally have my whooping cough jab today X


----------



## donnarobinson

My Moses basket has come it's gorgeous I'll post a pic later :) X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

Welcome Shona :hugs:

Looking forward to seeing the moses basket Donna! Reminds me I have to get mine ordered.


----------



## LockandKey

Welcome Shanoa! I'm also expecting a rainbow baby after a loss in early January.

Do you know what you're having? Or is it a surprise?


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/04B9BC6B-FD53-4071-9D16-8B3A255F7B43_zpsu1zheb5a.jpg

Here is my Moses basket it's gorgeous!
Can't wait till he's here X


----------



## blessedmomma

love it donna! really pretty <3


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

It's beautiful! Makes me want one, but we'll just be reusing the pack n play from ds1.


----------



## TTCBean

That is really cute! I never heard about moses baskets before. I had a small crib in our room for DS1 but ended up only using it once or twice (ended up just co-sleeping). Our bed is lower to the ground, and the crib was higher up. It was really awkward and annoying. I am trying to figure out an alternative because I really don't want to use it again, but we have to put baby somewhere safe as DS1 co-sleeps with us still. I have a pack and play (mine doesn't have the napper/changer feature) but I fear it will be too low to the ground (it gets REALLY cold here in the winter).

I know next to nothing about moses baskets - what are they like vs. just a bassinet?

This is the crib/bassinet thing I currently have:
 



Attached Files:







81VEZKMhNLL._SX522_.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SakuraRayne

Hey ladies sorry I have been mia been so busy and almost moved to Canada but now were not hubby didn't think was a good idea with bub on the way... But other then that everything has been cruzy and can't wait till our little man is here :D oh and today is our 3rd year wedding anniversary so that's exciting. hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## donnarobinson

My cousin had her baby! 
I'm so proud she was only 2-3cm at half 10 and they took her for her waters to be broke I fell asleep woke up and he's here 11.47pm and he made it on my nans birthday! So proud she's having an operation at the minute as placenta got stuck bless her so don't no much but he looks just like his big brother and I so can't wait for Cruz to be born now! 

Moses baskets are good but they out grow them pretty quick Chad loved his though :) j have a small crib also but doubt I'll use it unless Cruz doesn't like the Moses basket X


----------



## blessedmomma

ttcbean- there are these co-sleepers that attach to the side of your bed and can be adjusted to the height of your bed. you might google 'co-sleeper bed' and see what options come up. I have seen so many that look really great. we don't ever use a crib or anything and these look like a wonderful option. of course we don't need one, we always have at least 1 baby co-sleeping with us (sometimes 2) until they are ready to go to a toddler bed next to ours.

happy anniversary sakura!!! and good to hear from you again :)

donna- congrats to your cousin! it definitely makes me eager to hold this little one when I see newbies


----------



## LockandKey

Definitely makes you all the more eager, eh Donna? Congrats to your cousin. A friend on FB recently had her baby, and it makes me feel more excited! And beautiful bassinet!


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls! Well my DS and I have officially moved - has been crazy busy and we bow both have a cold from the plane trip but I'm so glad it's done! My DH joins us in six weeks. Hope it goes quickly! Looks like I'll be getting the bugaboo donkey, exciting but the price is crazy so my parents are helping out. Anyone used one? Think I'll get the car seat adaptor for quick trips. The bassinet is lovely but makes it feel huge! 
Love your photos Lock, so pretty! 
Yay for your cousins baby Donna! Hope you get lots of cuddles :) 
Hi Sakura! Happy anniversary! 
Welcome Shanona :) 
I have a co sleeper which I'm excited to use this time. Love being able to roll over and feed the baby. 
Think we've finally decided on a name!! Mia Grace :) it feels right so think this will be her name. Makes it feels so much more exciting


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely name Lucy glad your all moved Hun must of been stressful. 
My first Baby slept with me for a few months when he was a baby Chad never has tho he just loved sleeping by himself . He's always been very independent. 
My arm is killing my from whooping cough jab. 
I've got the midwife today and I really can't wait to meet him now have my scan in the 30th to look forward to :) X


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome Shona.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm anemic I just new it as in so tired X need to take iron X 
Babies fine still head down measuring 31 at 31+5 X


----------



## LockandKey

welcome to the anemia club! I think there's a few of us now, myself included.

I think mine is so bad I'm taking special prenatals with extra iron, on top of a daily iron supplement as well


----------



## DannaD

Just came back from appointment. I'm getting a growth scan next week because apparently my PAPP-A results were on the low side and no one felt like telling me before now. Now I'm very worried, wondering if the screenings and US missed something :(


----------



## embeth

Sorry your worried danna sure all will be fine, not sure what Papp a results are so can't be much help.

Hopefully the iron will make u feel less tired Donna. I finally went and got my 28 wk bloods done today.. Feel exhausted lately so will see what they come back with. 

Seems crazy I have seen no one since 16 weeks other than my scans and don't see a mw until 34 weeks!

Glad you're all moved Lucy ;) love the name so pretty! 

Think we're quite set on Lilly Amelia ;) 

Xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Can't Believe u haven't seen anyone embeth X 
I next see my midwife to do my birth plan and we can't do that until I've had my scan to check my placenta has moved up. 

So I've got my scan 3 weeks yday on the 30th Nov and then 3 weeks today till my next midwife appointment 1st December X

He's just had the hiccups I'm sure of it &#128515; X


----------



## LillyFleur

Ohh does the midwife help with the birth plan? I've started a rough draft but still have a lot of stuff to add.

Danna :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Our midwife does our birth plan with us in our notes . I don't tend to pay much attention to it really as labour rarely goes to plan lol x


----------



## LockandKey

Hope all is well with your LO Danna. When is hour growth scan?

my birthing center had a birth plan for me to fill out during registration, though I remember from my previous pregnancy with DS when I went to the same practice that the closer I got to my EDD, the more my midwives had asked me questions and took notes, such as pain alternatives, cord blood banking or delayed cord clamping, and skin to skin contact immediately after birth.

So DS has been super super cranky the for the past few weeks. At first I thought it was teething, but, I don't know, maybe he's getting a sense that he won't be the youngest for much longer and isn't happy about it. He's just been so miserable, clingy, and grumpy. Anyone else dealing with something similar with their LO's?


----------



## DannaD

November 19th Lock. I really wasn't expecting to learn anything new at my checkup yesterday, how stressful..


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy- so glad you're moved! Hope the time flies by for you, I can't imagine being without dh that long! Love the name <3

Lock- I would tend to think my LO was just teething or sick if they did that. I do still have to work on getting my youngest off the boob. She only nurses right before bed at night, and when I say nurses it's really just that she latches on and falls asleep. But still, tandem nursing is not in my plan, it's plenty of work with one-especially a newborn. 

Danna- idk what Papp-a is but I'm sorry you're dealing with added stress :( I hope all is well when it comes down to it. 

Donna- I hope the iron helps! I was the same and my iron is definitely boosting energy and sleep at night.

I just went and bought a rocker/sleeper and a swing off of craigslist. Got the pair for $35!!!! Definitely a steal. Both in excellent/new condition. The swing retails for $179.99 and the rocker sleeper for $64.88 so I definitely saved a ton of money :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Wow what a bargain Hun
There lovely 
I got a swing and bouncer for £50 when pregnant with Chad and they were worth nearly 200! We're gorgeous I gave the swing away I still have the bouncer but it's worn now and need a new one x


----------



## donnarobinson

32 weeks today &#128515; Flying by now X

On the countdown to my scan can't wait to see him again not that I'll see much that far gone lol x


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy 32 weeks Donna!


----------



## embeth

Happy 32 weeks Donna!! 30
Today for me ;)))

Blessed I bought that rocker as well in a lighter colour.. Also got a bargain off of eBay ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 32 weeks Donna! And happy 30 weeks Embeth! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

happy 32 weeks donna!

and happy 30 weeks embeth and heather!

I have a bio-physical profile scheduled for monday. have to check fluid level and make sure this little dude is ok.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 30 weeks Heather! 


Hope the appointment goes well Blessedmomma :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I've got to pick my iron up from the Drs I stil haven't got round to it yet.i really hate taking iron it makes me so constipated and I never normally take it even when I need it but I don't want to have another pph and if I'm anemic in labour j have to have a Iv line in which I really don't want. 

CJ woke up before 6 today and woke up Chad he hasn't done that in a while. X
It's really killing me to do the school runs now my belly hurts and I'm finding I'm not taking him to nursery everyday ino it's not complulsasry but he enjoys it I'm going to take him every day next week even if it kills me 
There is only 5 weeks left til he breaks up for Xmas I think so not to long X


----------



## Lucy3

I can imagine getting the boys into the car and off to nursery is a pain Donna. But it must be nice to have a little break and just have one LO at home! I'm thinking getting 3 LOs out in the car will be tricky! Do you have a travel system you can pop in and out? 

I saw my new OB today and it went really well. I'm booked in for my c section at 1230 on December 29 &#128556; Its exciting/ a bit scary having a time and date!! In 7 weeks I'll have my baby! He's having me get a proper growth scan in 2 weeks which will be exciting! He re did all my bloods today too so hoping I'm not anemic, so far I've been fine. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend! I'm picking up my new pram tomorrow!! &#128512;


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't even drive I need to learn as soon as the baby is born ! My oh normally has Chad for me while I take CJ it's just the walk takes it out of me ! Esp when it's freezing and raining not fun lol 

Oh wow fab! Not long at all I bet I go over again I'll end up being induced . 
My scan is two weeks Monday &#128513;


----------



## Bevziibubble

So exciting you're all booked in Lucy, not long now!


----------



## embeth

How exciting Lucy not long at all!!! Can't believe how close everyone is getting.. I so can't wait to meet this little girl!! Feel so impatient to
Get through the weeks some times.


I've been feeling exhausted and hormonal lately so have not gone into work today.. Bad really but I just couldn't face it. 
Anyone else feeling very hormonal?? And also hungry so hungry! I had to have some cereal before bed last night...not enjoying this pregnancy too
Much at the moment, hoping it passes and I can enjoy the last weeks as it will be my last!

Got my little boys 9th birthday party on Sunday then next week I'm hoping 
to get dh to decorate the nursery! :) x


----------



## LockandKey

Lucy, so exciting you have a date set, though I get the intimidation it brings as well having an exact date hanging over your head. 

I'm sorry Donna, I've been having the same issue as my prenatal has added iron in it, and taking an iron supplement on the side as well. It always makes me so constipated. The iron enriched prenatal I have also has some stool softener in it as well, which guarantees I'll go every day and not get backed up. I've never been a fan of taking a whole load of pills, but maybe some stool softener will help you out.

Happy birthday to your LO Embeth

We will be leaving for a 6 hr car ride to NY in about 10 days. I'll have to bring a pillow to support my back as I imagine I will be pretty sore after sitting that long, but I'm looking forward to seeing family, friends, and especially my best friend again during our stay. With baby's birth pending, it will be our last visit for quite a while.


----------



## LockandKey

As much as I don't mind my bump atm (at least right now, that last month always sucks) right now I'm just really looking forward to being thin again!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy- I would love to have an actual date to plan around! 

donna- I can't imagine making the school runs right now. my kids are homeschooled so I do school with them. back when my oldest 2 went to school I had to get up at 5:00am to get them out the door on the bus. it was exhausting!

embeth- hope he gets after the nursery soon! and enjoy your LO's birthday party. today is my b-day :)

lock- hope you guys have a fab trip. enjoy your time with your best friend :)

heather- hope your iron helps fast and you get some lovely pics this time at your redo ultrasound. my hips and back have been very painful lately. starting to get that eager feeling to be done


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sorry you're anemic too embeth! Hopefully the iron doesn't constipate you any more. And good luck with your rescan!

My hips are awful this time, I can barely move sometimes. And it's painful to roll over in bed. I love my big bump, but I'll be glad to be able to move like a normal person again. And bend over without grunting haha


----------



## LockandKey

The anemia seems to be common between the lot of us :/


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm anaemic too! :(


----------



## embeth

Sorry to all those that are anemic!! I have been expecting to hear the same from the bloods I had done on Tuesday.. Just exhausted at the moment but not heard anything so far. Have never been in any of
My previous pregnancies so maybe it's just tiredness with already having 3 children to run around after!

Just relaxing with a cuppa while my littlest has his sleep, have done
All the food shopping and party food shopping this morning plus housework
So hoping for a chilled afternoon xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Me too. :( 

Had a 4d scan today it was amazing! So glad we did it. Made me cry.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww how fab Hun :) 

I've been busy online shopping all day! :) 

I've spent a fortune on Cruz
I've got his sterliser bottles blankets bouncer more babies grows bibs mittens changing bag comforter crib bedding can't remember what else lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds lovely sporty <3


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

Beautiful Heather! I reconize that bedding set, haha!

We should be done with ours next weekend, or the next because I kind of suspect my shower will be next weekend... In 2 weeks I'm also suposed to put up the christmas tree...
Sometimes I feel time is dragging, and suddenly I panick and think I have too little time left. I want my baby but I also love my belly, it's a weird feeling, I confuse myself! 

Growth scan is thursday, can't wait to get that over with. 5 more weeks of work left too, and then Christmas craziness, hope baby stays put until after new year 
.


----------



## 3athena3

Lovely scan pics and babies room Heather.

Hope all those with anemia feel better soon.

Sorry to anyone I missed. It's been crazy here. My BIL mother passed away today. :cry: She was like a grandma to our kids and we are very sad. Not sure how to explain it to our 4 yr old. :nope: I am beginning to think we are cursed. Every time we get pregnant a family member / close friend dies. All of my kids have been to a funeral before they were born. 

On a positive note we now have an official cc-section date of 12/29 at 9am. Hoping for a good growth scan Tuesday as at Dr. Appt Friday he thought the fluid might be a little low. Fingers crossed he's.ok.in there.


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry for ur loss Athena big hugs X


----------



## Lucy3

Sorry if I repeat myself, I posted but it seems to have disappeared.

So sorry to hear about your BIL mother, Athena. I hope your little ones take the news ok. Must be so hard to explain sad events like this to your kids :( 
On a happier note our c sections are planned for the same day! I'm having a December 29 baby too :) 

Lovely nursery and cue pics, Heather! Id love to see my little girl in 3D! 

I've had a busy weekend. It's harder not having DH here being pregnant with a toddler. 5 more weeks till he's here then it's Christmas and a baby straight after, it's going to be another crazy time! 

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend :)


----------



## LockandKey

Sorry for your loss Athena :hugs: 

I'm actually having a productive weekend, despite battling a sinus infection. DS's room is finally getting done and put together :happydance: which means we can finally start putting the nursery together after thanksgiving passes since we will be out of state for a week. Wish me luck? I feel like it's crunch time now and have next to nothing done so I'm scrambling :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry for your loss Athena :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry for your loss athena :hugs: 
lovely to have the day set for when you will meet LO <3

heather- looks lovely :)

landon has definitely dropped. I suspected it this last week since I've been having a lot of cramps, especially at the end of the day. my tummy has just been feeling lower, and I'm breathing easier. I got up today with cramps on my lower tummy and I have a lot of pressure. I'm starting to lose a little plug today as well. if this baby doesn't disengage it's gonna be a looooong last few weeks. I'm so uncomfortable!!!


----------



## embeth

Sorry for your loss Athena :hugs:

Great pics heather.. So cute!!nursery looking good too xx

Anyone feeling like baby is making breathing at times a bit difficult?? When I'm sitting up I struggle to breathe at times and also can feel
Like is eaten a huge meal when I've had barely anything!!

I have a dilemma at the moment.. Not pregnancy related.

On Tuesday night my dh is due to take my 9 year old to see the England v France game at Wembley in London.. With the awful things that have just happened in Paris I would rather they didn't go.. I think There will
Be a huge amount of security and emotion going on and that he is too young. Plus the obvious worry of anything happening.

My dh would like to go.. I don't know if I'm being over the top?? What do u think??? X


----------



## blessedmomma

embeth- I was feeling that way before he dropped this last week. I don't have any advice. it would definitely make me nervous. I'll pray if they go that everyone is safe :hugs:


----------



## LillyFleur

I've been having slight cramping low on my bump and last night I couldn't get out of bed without a cramping in my pubic area, thought I was going to pee myself as I couldn't get out of bed without it hurting, it stopped once I managed to get out of bed! Wonder if that's baby starting to drop..... ??? I'm peeing a lot more too, then sometimes I feel like I really need to go and sit there and change my mind as nothing will come out :dohh:


Tough one Embeth, were the tickets really expensive? I'm sure security will have been stepped up so they will be ok, but like you I'd be worrying. 

Feeling so overwhelmed today, we started buying some bits for the hospital bag and it's just made it all seem so real.


----------



## embeth

I have been getting random period cramping in my bump lately and also have a desperate need to wee and feel like nothing can get out!

The tickets were around 80-90 pounds for both.. So not cheap but not hundreds either... I don't know so difficult...can't hide away but don't want to put him at increased risk either. 

Think I will go and buy my change bag this week and start collecting bits for my hospital bag ;) x


----------



## LillyFleur

I can't find a changing bag I like anywhere :cry: they all seem to have brown handles and I want black to match my pram!


----------



## embeth

LillyFleur said:


> I can't find a changing bag I like anywhere :cry: they all seem to have brown handles and I want black to match my pram!

I haven't decided which one to her either. Want a good sized one that I won't go off. Whenever I get the brighter ones I go off them... Hoping just to out and find one I love! X


----------



## PitaKat

So sorry for your loss, athena :-(

Embeth, I've been having that same problem with feeling like i can't get a good deep breath, especially when I'm lying down.

I'm spending the weekend with my sister and her family. She has given me a bunch of things for baby that i gave her when she was expecting, so now i have the swing, bouncer, bumbo seat, swaddling blankets, hats, mobile, and baby clothes! Although the baby clothes are all for a boy, so if this baby is a girl i won't be using much of those, but I'm still excited lol! Nothing is set up or arranged, but we have just about everything we need except for a carseat and diaper bag, so I'm feeling more prepared now.


----------



## donnarobinson

I wouldn't let my boy go but I'm Such a worrier and I'm sure all will be fine and security will be tight but I just couldn't relax
Cruz sits so high up I can barely breAthe
I do get pressure down below tho and feel like I've been kicked down there sometimes lol
Cruz has being moving so much today and I've been feeling movement low down to which I never do two weeks till my scan :) can't wait 
I had the worst night sleep ever last night! 
Hope I get a good one tonight X I've gt my changing bag :):) I love it it's grey with pink flowers girly but I figured it doesn't matter that I'm not having a girl it's for me to carry after all lol x I normally have boring ones and this one is so nice X


----------



## blessedmomma

oh I agree Donna- the bag is for mommy. I like a girly one. I likely will throw my wallet and keys in it for the first couple months and not even carry a purse around anyway.

I had been collecting things here and there for my birthing bag and tossing it in the bassinet. I finally went through it all and packed up. I have a lot more done than I expected! I'm seriously down to just a few more things that I need like snacks and a baby book. maybe a couple other small things and then last minute things like my phone charger, etc. it feels so nice to have it done and to know I had more ready to go than I thought.

can't wait to see landon tomorrow. they have to make sure his amniotic fluid levels are normal since I've had problems with it the last 3 pregnancies. going to the birthing center means I have to be low risk before birth. hoping everything is normal!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have a diaper bag from my first, I don't even use it anymore for him so I'll just be using that one again. I'm terrible with bigger bags though, I find a way to fill them full of junk I don't need! It's why I stopped using it in the first place, I find it easier to carry around diapers and wipes in my car and use a small purse than a big diaper bag that usually ends up full of my crap anyway! 

I'm sorry for your family's loss Athena. 

Embeth, I probably wouldn't want them to go. I don't get/read a lot of news (I do prefer to not know, it just makes me sad!) but this one has been hard to miss. There's been so many attacks even outside of Paris, I just wouldn't trust anything like that. And, security doesn't always catch everything. 

I'm so far from being ready. I keep thinking I should pack my hospital bag, and babies bag and my husbands really. But, there's so much going on around me at all times that just sitting here typing this reply is a luxury.


----------



## Chelle26

hey ladies hope your all ok 

sorry for your loss athena so hard to explain to little ones my mom told me when my nana died she had gone to live with the stars in the sky and if i ever wanted to see her i must look for the brightest star in the sky and thats where she is :) 

im currently signed off work with sciatica baby is so low he must be on a nerve so painful and alongbwith anemia roll on january i say !!! 

we had our 4d scan and baby is so much like his big brother already its very strange !!! will try and upload pics but having to wait for new broadband and my phone signals rubbish !!!!

we have a bit of stuff now just waiting to get paid to get the rest as hubby bought pushchair so ill get little bits in


----------



## sportysgirl

One of my favourites from our 4d scan!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1999.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## donnarobinson

I woke up in the night with pain thinking I have a uti either that he's sitting on my bladder but it hurt going to go Drs later I need to get my iron today Anway so need to go. Two weeks today and I have my scan
All I'm hearing now is god ur ready to pop ino I'm big but not as big as I was with the other two lol
Just took CJ to nursery sat down and had some toast now I'm going to relax lol x


----------



## LillyFleur

So cute Sporty!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely scan pic Sporty! :)


----------



## embeth

Hi all, 

Such a cute little pic sporty &#128521;

Chelle sorry your sciatica is bad, hope it eases up. Mines a lot better it's just piles that are giving me hell now!!not sure which Is worse for me at the moment!

Donna.. Bag is definitely for u! I had a really girly one with Jacob.. This time I think I'll go for a darker one. 

Blessed hope your appointment goes well x

Thanks all for the opinions on my little one going to the football. We're not going to take him, I think it will be an extremely emotion filled event and he is too young to really understand.. Have said he can stay up late to
Watch it at home and get a take away! Been busy today doing house work and ironing, also cleaned out en suite out as that is being ripped out and redone tomorrow... Very excited for that to be done, the bathrooms are the only things we haven't done since buying this house last May so be nice to have at least one all nice and modern!

Xx


----------



## embeth

My eldest boy after his 9th birthday party yesterday ;) he had a great time!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTCBean

Aw cute scan Sporty!!

DH immediate family decided to celebrate Christmas as a family on the 20th instead of the 25th as DS1 was 2 weeks early and that puts me exactly at Christmas day (It's about a 1.5 hour drive one way). I thought that was very nice of them! We do have another family gathering the Sunday after Christmas which is 1.5 hours away, which isn't that bad... but I'm worried to be honest. Since I am planning a home birth I'm stressing I'll go in labour! Should I pack a hospital bag and bring it just in case? We wouldn't be there over night, just from about noon until we leave around 6 and then the drive home. I guess if I do go in labour away from home it depends on how fast it's progressing - DS1 was 6 hours so they say it's cut in half and that seems too short to make it home comfortably!

Funny all the stuff I'm starting to stress and over think now that the due date is getting closer.


----------



## Hopeful.89

30 Weeks!! 

Just starting to get back to the exhausted stage again!
 



Attached Files:







30 Weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely bump! :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Great bump Hopeful and love the pic Sporty - too cute! 

Danna, Blessed and Athena hope your scans go great. :thumbup:

Happy belated birthday Blessed and sorry about your family's loss Athena.

We spent the weekend tearing carpet out for our floor reno next weekend - finally starting to see a light at the end of the tunnel. 

Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## LillyFleur

Just going through my maternity notes from my appointment and MW has wrote I am 4/5 engaged, is 5/5 fully engaged or 1/5? (Edit: just checked my maternity notes and at the front is explains 4/5 is 'sitting on the pelvic brim' so hardly engaged at all!) 

I thought I was peeing more because baby had dropped but she's taken a sample to test for UTI so maybe not!

Baby Hb is at 120, it's so going to be a boy :cry:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

My baby things come 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/397194B3-C1D9-4E00-A300-AB77FDFF40F6_zpseodjd4dr.png 

This is the bouncer I got him 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/4A3DE4A3-4F84-4FCB-AA95-DC32357B81C7_zpsomqezucj.png


----------



## LillyFleur

Heather.1987 said:


> Are you hoping for a girl lily?

I'd love a little girl, but also would love a little boy :dohh: I'm really struggling with not knowing what it is! Why did I decide to be team yellow :cry: this sounds stupid but I feel like I'm going to lose a son or daughter when it's born as it will be one or the other -- if that makes any sense at all.

Fab stash Donna! 

Not sure if it's my hormones but I'm quiet liking the name Barnaby tonight...There is a storm approaching UK called Barney which has made me think of the name :haha:


----------



## embeth

Great stuff Donna ;) it starts getting so exciting now when u start preparing everything!im really trying to not wish the last weeks of my last pregnancy away but am so keen to meet my little bubba!

Lilly I don't think heart rate means much.. This little ones has had such a similar heart rate to all 3 of her brothers, at my 16 week check the mw noted it as 133 so quite low yet she's a she so you never know. 

I'm really uncomfortable at the moment so am sure she is sitting really high, can't sit up sometimes or lay on my back as struggle to
Breathe!!


----------



## blessedmomma

so cute sporty! :)

Chelle sorry you have sciatica:( does not sound comfy at all.

Hopeful- happy 30 weeks, lovely bump :)

lilly- I'm on baby number 8 and heart rate has never made a difference in mine. Sorry you feel you will be missing out on one or the other. 

Donna- lovely stuff 

Had my sonogram today and baby is doing great. His fluid levels are 13 which is fabulous!!! Since my last 3 were very low fluid I'm very grateful his is such good numbers. And he was healthy and doing wonderful on the scan. He is already such a big baby though I'm nervous at how big he will end up. He weighs 5 lbs and 2 oz already!!!


----------



## 3athena3

Thank you for the kind words ladies. :flower:

Chelle- I really like your mom's explanation and think that may be very similar to what we will tell them. Thank you. 

Lovely scan pic sporty!

Blessed - glad all.turned out well!

I feel like this little guy is everywhere. He hasn't really measured big but I have pelvic pressure and he is also very high making it hard to breathe and bend over. :dohh: Completely gave up.on a diaper bag after DS. With more LOs to wrangle it is just easier to put it all in a backpack. Bonus = anytime we all go out to.the zoo, shopping etc. DH gets to wear the backpack which he doesn't mind whereas he wasn't thrilled about carrying my girly diaper.bag.:haha: For everyday though the backpack usually stays in the car with a change of clothes etc and I just have a couple of diapers and travel wipes in a portable changing pad clutch that fits in my purse. Scan to check on fluid and such tomorrow! Hope he cooperates. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

athena- I hope everything is ok at your scan! we use a back pack too!! I actually start out with a diaper bag when I have to keep clothes and blankets, etc. but then when they get older and I really just need a diaper and a few wipes I switch to my purse. BUT when dh is with me he uses a backpack. like when we go to church or take all the kids somewhere such as the zoo or whatever- he loads the backpack with sippys and snacks and whatnot.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad everything was ok Blessed :)


Hope your scan goes well Athena :)


----------



## LockandKey

DS's room is finally finished!!!!! Which means I can spend today going through old be by clothes and such and moving them upstairs since I finally have to cleared space for it! 

Btw ladies with sciatic nerve pain, what exactly does it feel like to you? A few days ago I started getting this strange bruise like pain on the inner thigh and goes all the way down to the top of my foot, so am wondering if that's what it is


----------



## Chelle26

lock to me it felt like everytime i put my heel to the floor all the bones were smashing then the pain shoots up to my bum lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

lock- yay for getting the room done!! don't have sciatica as far as I know, but I hear its brutal. the worst thing I get is after I've been laying down or sitting a long time and I get up my lower back has this excruciating pain where I just have to stand still for a minute.


----------



## TTCBean

So we picked a name for baby a few weeks ago, Nicholas... but as Christmas comes up I realised people might think we named him after St. Nicholas/Old Saint Nick! Imagine if he comes early, or on Christmas? Oh boy!


----------



## blessedmomma

haha ttc! it's still an enormously gorgeous name even if people think that <3


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry for the ladies with sciatica - ouch. I don't have it but have plenty of lightening crotch - cringe.

Glad your scan went well Blessed. I had one last week too but the machine was sooo old and crappy you can barely see anything. I was hoping to see if he looks like us or has any hair - not a chance in hell of be able to see! Out of the 4 pics they "gave us" (aka charged us $13 for) he is only recognizable as a baby in 2. :dohh: Oh well, my midwife left a message saying the results were all normal so that's the important thing.

Glad you're making progress on the rooms Lock. We're still plugging away on renos and making a lot of headway but I feel so behind on everything! Only 7 weeks to go!


----------



## blessedmomma

Fit that sucks you couldn't get better pics!! My old ob had a horrible machine so it was always disappointing. My new Mw doesn't even have a machine so they sent me to a professional place with a really good one. But you're right the important thing is a healthy baby! 

I'm having tons of cramps and contractions today. Baby is so low I can feel pressure in my thighs when I walk. It's becoming terribly uncomfortable as the days go by. I'm still very thankful I can breath better and don't feel all squished like he is in my lungs but oh my he doesn't have to be this low


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I'm always tired ! Doesn't help I toss and turn most the night . 
Cruz was moving around so much last night he was really hurting me I cudnt sit up properly or anything he's getting so strong 

I saw my cousins baby yday omg he's so tiny and cute :) makes me can't wait to meet Cruz 

I still haven't picked up my iron from the doctors which I need to do X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Ttc that's my husband's name, I love it! I would have lived to name a son after him, but he doesn't like that idea. 

I'm supposed to be getting a growth ultrasound this month, but I'm not going to. I don't feel like I truly need it, as they're only doing it because my first was 9 lb 2 oz. I won't allow an early induction, I know my body is capable of birthing a big baby. 

Sorry you're so uncomfortable blessed! The last week's really are the hardest. 

Hopefully you can get some rest today donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

I have big babies to :) 9lb 5oz CJ was and Chad was 9lb 1oz ! 
Wonder what this little man will be 
X


----------



## donnarobinson

Can't believe I'm 33 Weeks today where has time gone 
7am here and I'm
Knackered boys have been awake since 6am and I can hardly sleep at night I just toss and turn half the night 
7 weeks to go &#128515;&#128153; 

11 days till my scan &#128099;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 33 weeks Donna! Sorry about the lack of sleep :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls! Hope everyone's havjg s nice day.,Donna, I had a bad nights sleep too but mine was due to mosquito bites on my feet! I'm not used to them and it seems they are loving my pregnant feet. It got to midnight and I was googling remedies to stop the itch and one said to rub banana skins on them, so I did! And it was such a relief. On top of that I've been getting heart burn at night. I really think it's our bodies way of gearing us up for the upcoming sleepless nights. 

My baby is still a quiet one, doesn't ever kick just little squirms. I wonder if she'll be a quiet girl? Having said that got the worst lightning crotch the other night, ouch! 

Hope everyone's feeling well :)


----------



## LockandKey

We're all getting so close now!!!! Not much longer till full term! 

For the past few nights I've had giving birth dreams, and none were very positive either, just strange or upsetting. Anyone else have crazy dream increase lately?


----------



## embeth

Hi all, 

Happy 33 weeks Donna! 31 for me today ;) I seem to have had a bit if a return to sickness.. Literally had to run to the toilet the other morning after taking my vitamins with water and was very sick!! Feeling sick again today :(

Lucy you ll prob have a lovely calm quiet little girl! My little one seems to kick the hell out of me a lot it's quite painful! I'm preparing myself for a demanding baby!&#128521;


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Mines just a squirmer too, and a twister. It feels odd having him roll around in there, but I love it. I love feeling movement. I hoe my next one I don't have an anterior placenta so I can feel it better. 

Happy 33 weeks donna! 

Happy 31 weeks embeth. I have a hard time taking prenatals as they make me throw up, or feel really sick. I haven't taken them much this time.


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz moves so much it hurts me proper stocks everything out lol Chad was just the same :) 
I get a wave of sickness again just lately 
My crib bedding came today I tried it on the crib looks so cute I haven't gone for blue this time I've had a unisex one just to be different lol x
Chad never used his crib went straight from Moses basket to cot X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 31 weeks!


----------



## DannaD

Just came back from the scan! Baby is alright, 40th percentile, head down, and still a little princess! :)


----------



## embeth

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Mines just a squirmer too, and a twister. It feels odd having him roll around in there, but I love it. I love feeling movement. I hoe my next one I don't have an anterior placenta so I can feel it better.
> 
> Happy 33 weeks donna!
> 
> Happy 31 weeks embeth. I have a hard time taking prenatals as they make me throw up, or feel really sick. I haven't taken them much this time.

Oh maybe it was the prenatal that did it. Iv only just started taking them.. May just not bother hate throwing up dont want that to happen again!!


----------



## embeth

Great news Danna :) x


----------



## Lucy3

I haven't been taking prenatals much this time either, Mushy &#128541;They make me sick too. My iron etc is always fine so figure it's ok now I'm so far along :) 

Hope she's a quiet, calm girl embeth! Haha made me giggle that you're preparing for a demanding little girl :) 

I had crazy dreams last night Lock. Although I watched two episodes of one born before going to sleep then was woken by loud thunder so it was an unsettled night. Mind you, they weren't pregnancy or birth related-just a bit weird then involved some attractive men! Hehe

So exciting your baby bedding arrived Donna! I always love the neutral ones.


----------



## Lucy3

Yay for a good scan Danna and happy 31 weeks Heather! The countdown is on!!


----------



## 3athena3

Yay for 31 weeks embeth and Heather! Yay 33 weeks Donna!

Glad your scan went well Danna! 

Lucy- awesome that we have the same c-section date! 

I have been having U/S every 2 weeks to keep an eye on baby boy's kidneys. 2 weeks ago kidney had a little swelling and they wanted to keep an eye on fluid to make sure it didn't get low. Baby was 16th percentile but Dr wasn't concerned. This Tuesday fluid looked fine and kidneys looked better than they ever had but had dropped to 13th percentile. Ugh, always something to worry about. Really hoping that next U/ S on 11/30 shows improvement. If he drops below 10% they might take him early and the NICU scares me.


----------



## blessedmomma

athena I hope he stays in good and long so he doesn't have to stay in NICU!

I haven't been taking my prenatals either. they make me extremely sick, where I have even had to take my morning sickness medicine. just not worth it :nope: I have taken my kids' vitamins a few times :haha: but usually just my blood builders iron and d3. 

my LO kicks me like crazy. seriously it has bent me over before or knocked my breath out. OUCH!!! 

my mw today said based on my history with labor and the sonogram I had she doesn't think I will make it to january :shock:


----------



## Lucy3

That's scary/exciting that your midwife doesn't think you'll make it to January, Blessed! maybe he'll come at Christmas! :) 

I'm starting to get sick of being pregnant. I've been watching one born every minute and it's making me ready to meet this little one and get on with life with a newborn and toddler! Anyone else at this stage too? I say that I have done basically nothing to get ready for her. I have clothes and the co sleeper and I'm thinking my DH can put that up while I'm in the hospital as I'll be there for around 5 nights. I'll order the car seat this weekend and then I'll feel a bit more organised. I'm a bit last minute with these things!


----------



## LockandKey

Lucy I'm also so sick of being pregnant. I'm so huge and it's just awkward to do anything at all anymore. My sleep schedule is so messed up, I'm constantly tired or moody. DH and I aren't even sleeping in the bed together anymore because of how uncomfortable I am. I'm really just looking forward to having my body back to myself again


----------



## sportysgirl

I hope your next scan is better Athena x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm sick of how much pain I am in, but not of being pregnant. I love being pregnant! It helps that I have super easy pregnancies with only a few minor bumps. 

It's 144 am I've been awake for nearly an hour already and I'm super hungry. I want to eat something, but I don't want to get out of bed. The struggle is real! 

I hope this little guy stays until his due date at least!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had a easy pregnancy this time round still can't wait for it to be over tho feel like I've been pregnant forever having them close together X 
I'm tired and ache and want my body back lol x it's 10.25am here and I'm tired Alredi lol x


----------



## embeth

5 nights in hospital Lucy? That's a long time! Is it because you re haveing a c section? When I had my last little one I got in around 8pm had him at 10 and as it was just midwife led with no pain relief other than gas and air we went home at 1 in the morning!!hoping for similar this time, although be good if I was going home in day light!!

I am torn between wanting her here and being done with pregnancy to not wanting to rush as its my last pregnancy and I'm enjoying my youngest being the baby for a bit longer and undisturbed sleep!plus I can't wait for Xmas with my 3 boys! As soon as Xmas is done I'll
Be desperate to pop!!

Booked my 34 week mw appointment yesterday just seems crazy! Also ridiculous that i was 16 weeks last time I saw her!!! 

Hoping to sort the nursery this weekend quite exciting!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm the total opposite. My three year old is such hard work at the moment with her awful behaviour that I would quite happily stay pregnant for another year! I'm terrified of having a baby to look after too when I can hardly cope with my three year old already!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Danna glad the growth scan went well!

:hugs: Athena, hope your next scan is more reassuring and Baby maintains or increases his percentile so he can keep cooking for as long as possible. 

Can't believe how many of you ladies already have your dates - how crazy to think we're going to have several babies arriving next month.

I've had an easy pregnancy thus far so I have nothing to complain about, but I do understand the feeling of being pregnant forever. I got pregnant with my angel last November and lost him in February, had the entire month of March off from being pregnant while I waited for AF to return, then got pregnant again in April.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm terrified of having another to bev 
My boys will be almost 4&2 when baby is born but I'm terrified they can be hard work sometimes 
We will manage tho :)x


----------



## TTCBean

33 weeks today! Yay! Just hope he decides to stay in there until at least the 28th of Dec! DS1 was 2 weeks early, as much as it would be neat, I want the holidays over and done with!


----------



## 3athena3

I feel the same as embeth. Torn between wanting him here and wanting to enjoy this pregnancy as much as possible since it will be my last. We'll have a 4 or very newly 5 yr old a two yr old and a new baby. A bit nervous only because normally we sort of hibernated at home for a couple of weeks with the other 2 but after Angelo gets here we are right back to school runs etc so no rest and settling in. Plus DS did very well when DD came but I think she will have more of a problem with not being the baby anymore.


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth, after a c section here they like you to stay 5/6 nights but after the first night in hospital I get the option of being sent over to a nice hotel where there's a midwife on the floor so it feels more like a post baby retreat rather than a noisy hospital. Having said that as I'm having her on December 29 I'll be there over New Years so I may not get the option as the hotel will be busy. If that's the case I'll only stay a few nights. Im told the hospital room is nice and has a double bed but it's still a hospital and I won't last more than a few days! I read if I leave early a midwife will come and visit our house instead :) It still all feels a bit surreal that we'll be actually holding our babies so soon. In one way it's been a long pregnancy but also feels like just yesterday I was introducing myself on our thread! Can't wait for the first arrival, I love newborn pics :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That actually sounds super nice lucy! Can I come have a c section there? It makes it seem so awesome. 

I feel this pregnancy is FLYING by for me! I'm overwhelmed with all I feel I still need to do. It doesn't help that my husband keeps asking questions about how I'm going to get them both in the car? Or how am I going to nurse new baby if ds1 constantly needs to be touching/on me. Sure I need to think about it, but I feel it's one of those things that will only be figured out in the moment.


----------



## donnarobinson

That sounds lovely Lucy 
You'll manage mushy 
These things just fall into place 

I had to stay In hospital after CJ as I hemorage a and needed a blood transfusion I went in on Sunday to be induced he was born Monday and I was home wednsday altho really I should of stayed longer j didn't want to

With Chad I went in on Monday to be induced he was born early hours Tuesday and I was home that same night was so glad as i was so upset at leaving CJ 

I hope I'm in and out again this time . 
I still haven't collected my iron tablets bad ino but I really hate taking iron j should tho I don't want to hemorage again X


----------



## LockandKey

Same here Mushy, there's still so much we need to do. We haven't even started to nursery yet, and while going through all the baby things I've noticed some things or parts of some things are missing, which has me in a panic. I'm going to have to tear up the entire basement. And I have no idea where the heck the base to the infant car seat is. We may just have to order a new one. Luckily the bases alone are fairly cheap. Still, with only 6 weeks left I'm slightly panicking


----------



## DannaD

Thanks ladies! I feel much more relaxed since that scan :)

Wow that sounds nice Lucy! Wish everywhere was like that! Here we are lucky if we get a private room in the hospital!

I think it might ve my surprise shower today ( OH is a bad liar ;P ) and it's stressing me a bit! I never have parties for my birthdays because I always think no one will show, haha....


----------



## PitaKat

Wow Lucy, that sounds really nice! 

I too am so excited for newborn pictures, so exciting that some of you will have your babes in your arms next month!

Pregnancy seems to have caught up with me. Along with the heartburn, I now have near-constant soreness under my left ribs, and my sciatica is acting up too >.< I had these issues with my previous pregnancy, except they started earlier last time, so I'm grateful that they didn't start so early this time. Ah well, only a couple more months left to put up with it.


----------



## Lucy3

Hope it's your surprise shower today, Danna! How fun! And even better that it's a 'surprise' - no organising or worrying about guest lists!! Eat lots of pink cake! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

I really love being pregnant, but in the end the aches and pains are so hard. I wouldn't say I'm over it yet, but I'm getting there. I definitely have my moments when I am much closer to feeling done.

Lucy- that sounds amazing! if I had to have a c-section, that would be the way I would want to go. we are really pampered at my hospital too. queen size beds and tons of delicious room service from the restaurant in the hospital. my best friend in Ireland has to share rooms with other women and has a tiny bed, I can't even imagine! I'm birthing at a birthing center this time just so I can go home within a few hours of birth, so we'll see how it goes. the 2-3 day stay in the hospital is too much on me when I have all my other kids at home. it's terribly lonely, although if I wasn't lonely it would be lovely. :flower:

mushy- I agree!!! I used to worry about how things would work out every time I had my next baby, but I've learned that it really all just works itself out when it happens and all the time I spent worrying was useless. it's great that you've learned that so fast. It took me 3 or 4 kids before I got that wisdom. :thumbup:

donna- I hope you don't have to stay in long this time and that you don't hemorrhage again! :hugs:

lock- I hope you find all your pieces and don't have to order anything. and that your nursery comes together quickly :hugs:

Danna- I hope you have a lovely shower!!! :happydance:

PitaKat- my heartburn has reached ridiculous amounts lately. ugh. glad I don't have sciatica or rib pains, but my back pain is off the charts and forget it if I have to walk a lot :nope:


----------



## donnarobinson

I had really bad heartburn last night Errrgh. I haven't had jt to bad this time but had jt so bad the previous times I was pregnant 
This pregnancy has been easy really I get aches and pains and I had that tiny bleed that scared me but my blood pressure is always fine 
No Utis so far 
I get aches and pains but who doesn't lol . 
I will probably go over again I'm not to fussed tho I like being able to arrange things with people to babysit my kids while I'm in labour and I like that I'm already at hospital when the pain starts lolx would like to go into labour myself tho Considering this is last baby

My youngest baby just said baby Cruz and kissed my belly he's getting so big can't believe he isn't got to be the youngest anymore he's such a big boy x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm of to hospital to be monitored again Cruz has been quiet all last night and today he's moved but not much like normal and I feel really dizzy . Going to have him checked I'm sure he's fine though but best to be safe X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everything is ok with Cruz, Donna :hugs:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I hope everything is okay!


----------



## donnarobinson

He's been moving away on my way here just typical lol. It's always the way ! X I'm here now waiting to be seen X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Typical, they like to scare us don't they! So glad he is moving again though :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Been on the monitor and he's fine but I've got glucose and keytones in my urine 
I was only saying my wee had been clear all the time till now as well she said it can be a sign of diabeties I hope not :( I only had the midwife on the 10th and all was fine then X


----------



## embeth

Hope all ok Donna. Good his movement is fine. Xx

My little one has been really quiet the last few days.. Still moves but nothing compared to what she normally does. Anyone else have quiet spells?? I keep questioning if I should be being checked, I've had no one check my urine since 8 weeks!! 

Was supposed to do the nursery this wkend but my youngest has had a raging temp on and off since thurs night! Doctors in the morning for him, pretty sure it's his throat. 

Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him poor little man 
Well that what Cruz was like moving but not as much as normal 
He's moving loads now 
There going to ring me tomorrow with a scan time to go and get my placenta and blood flow and cord checked 
Its procedure when Uve been twice for reduced movements X


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth, that's a long time since having your urine checked! But I guess they know what they're doing :) bummer about your sick little boy, hope he's feeling better. I definitely have quiet days with this little one. She never really kicks, only squirms, but usually just as I start to think it's been too long between movements I get some crazy lightning crotch! I don't worry as I saw her on the quick scan a week ago, I really do think we get a bit of insight into their personalities before they're born :)

Donna, I hope you don't have diabetes! Good thing you went in to get checked. 

Blessed, I think as lovely as the 'baby retreat' will be I'll probably get lonely too. Bet I go home early! (And then probably wish I was back there..!)


----------



## blessedmomma

embeth- mine definitely has quiet spells! hope your LO feels better fast :(

donna- glad he started moving again. hope the urine was just a once off and you don't have diabetes. I know you are low on iron and when I'm anemic I have dizzy spells. hopefully it's just that.

Lucy- I always get nurses that tell me since I have several other children I should relax and enjoy the time away from my family while in the hospital. I really enjoy my kids though and don't see them as a burden at all. I'm used to the noise and all the extra love around me from all of them. I homeschool too, so it's a shock to my system to go from being around 7 kids all day to nothing.

I was trying to figure out why the mw said I wouldn't likely make it to January while looking at my chart and sonogram. so I wrote down all my due dates and the dates that my babies actually come. they came between 37+4 and 38+3. when I look at this pregnancy, those dates fall from December 24-December 30. I guess that's what she saw. I think I'll be amazed if I make it to January now.


----------



## embeth

Lucy.. I think they just leave u to it here if it's not your first with no previous problems.. I am really not impressed with the lack of maternity care in my area.. All comes down to money I think!!

I just lay in a warm bath and she's had a good kick around now so I feel a little better.. Have been so stressed with just the amount of things to do lately and work stuff I feel like it's affecting her, hope not. 

Donna hope all looks normal with your scan when you get it.. Sure it will be fine x 

Here's my 31+3 bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DannaD

Cute bump Embeth!

My baby is quiet today too, she has days like that, she moves so much in general though, I've never been really worried yet.

Hope everything is fine tomorrow Donna!

Shower yesterday was so much fun! The princess and pink theme was adorable, I felt very lucky!


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth- such a neat little bump you have! Cute! Although it must be a bit worrisome at times not having many appointments I must say I find most of mine pretty pointless and just annoying having to get my toddler looked after during them. Looking forward to no more prenatal appointments in 5 weeks! 

Danna- id so have a princess and pink theme shower too. &#128150;

Totally get feeling a bit lonely when you're away from your kids, blessed. Although I do look forward to nap time! &#129303;


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy3 said:


> Totally get feeling a bit lonely when you're away from your kids, blessed. Although I do look forward to nap time! &#55358;&#56599;

:rofl: well naptime is a whole different experience! totally look forward to it :)

embeth- gorgeous bump!!

danna- sounds like a lovely shower <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Gorgeous bump embeth :) 

Thanks girls I'm sure all is fine ino he's fine in there and the scan is precaution they have to offer u a scan after two reduced movements episodes 
I'm glad I get to see him again 
And I was having a scan anyway to check placenta so they will just bring that forward :)

Blessed what made u want to home school? Have you always done it just curious 
I'm always with my babies to. I mean CJ does go nursery for 3 hours a day but apart from that they never leave me I don't really have any family as such 
They didn't even mention the ketones and glucose again at hospital only when she first tested my wee so can't be worried . 
My wee was clear just 12 days ago so I'm not to worried I'll see what it shows next week at my midwife appointment hopefully it will be clear then! Haven't got long left now anyway can't wait to meet him j think I'm goin to do his washing and get my hospital bag ready next weekend . Well his hospital bag as i still need to get bits for mine I need new slippers and pjs and pants I've got some bits tho. X


----------



## DannaD

Hey ladies, how would you describe lighting crotch? I'm not sure if this is what I'm experiencing recently!


----------



## LockandKey

Beautiful bump Embeth.

Danna, I've been getting it a lot lately too, most often when I walk, and it feels like a quick jab or a small jolt in that area. I really am at a loss at how to describe it properly too.

Well I'm taking a 6 hr trip to NY for the week for thanksgiving. I'm probably insane for driving so far being as far along as I am, but I feel completely comfortable with it. It's my 3rd I feel far less panicky this time around. If I go into labor I go into labor oh well :haha:

Also bit late in the game but I'm finally getting cravings andc it's only for soda. Lord help me. Why can't I crave something healthy


----------



## donnarobinson

I really really want to go to newyork and was thinking of going for my 30th birthday in two years that won't happen now tho but j really hope to go some day I'm from the uk and just so want to go to newyork lol x 
Have fun Hun x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Danna lightening crotch is like a sudden jolt, almost like being electrocuted...or struck by lightning I guess, hence the name. :haha: The first time I ever got it was at Thanksgiving when my nieces and nephew were hitting a piñata with a stick and shrieking - my mom thinks Thomas was turning his head trying to figure out what his cousins were up to!

Lovely bump Embeth. 

Have a great holiday Lock!

Our new floors are finally in, hooray, and they look *amazing.* We are forever indebted to my dad's friend who worked tirelessly (and without pay) all weekend installing them. Can't wait to get the nursery ready now!!

Today is going to be a long one...work all day, then straight to my midwife appointment, then straight to our prenatal class.

Hope everyone has a nice week!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have lightning crotch now and then too. Makes me jump! 


Have a great holiday Lock :)


Hope your appointment goes well FitMama :)


----------



## LockandKey

All my family and friends live in NY as that is where DH and I grew up before we moved. And it's not the city, just to clarify, haha, usually when I saw I'm from NY most people assume the city. It's actually a really rural and quiet area, lots of lakes, and wine county! Which is why I'm such a big wine fan. It's going to be hard to steer clear of all the wineries while I'm there


----------



## donnarobinson

Had my scan girls :) he's perfect and weighing 5lb 13oz Alredi and I'm only 33+4 lol x lil chunk his belly is above the 95th percentile which doesn't suprise me as both my others boys bellys measured big to. So I have to have a Gtt test on Friday now which I don't want to do lol
I had them in last pregnancys to tho and all was fine
They checked my urine again today and it's all clear nothing in there so that's a good sign :) X 

Booked into see her again on the 4th Jan for a sweep and to book induction I think X


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news Donna! :)


----------



## Spudtastic

HI ladies.
I hope you don't mind me jumping on board so late. This third trimester has gone so quickly and I've realised that I have gotten to know a few of you through these boards. I would really like to see how all your births go etc etc so joining this post makes sense (I only discovered it existed a little while ago).


----------



## Spudtastic

And I'm due on 10th Jan with my second little girl. I went 5 days over with dd1 so I'm not expecting to go early.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Spudtastic! :hi:


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news Donna! 

Hey Spud! Nice to see you here!


----------



## DannaD

Welcome Spudtastic! :)

Well I think I do get lightning crotch! It's just so hard to describe it , it's sudden and sharp and passes quickly, mostly when I walk.


----------



## LillyFleur

Welcome Spud! :hugs:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome spud!


----------



## Lucy3

Argh lightning crotch, can't miss it! 

Welcome Spudtastic! 

Donna, I'm glad your scan went well. He's a little roly poly baby, so cute! 

Lock, I love wine country (and the state of NY) it's amazing how it goes from such a big city to so quiet and pretty. One of my fav things to do it go wine tasting... Bring on January! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

fitmama- we will be doing the same thing in a couple weeks. mw appt and then straight to class. should be interesting.

have a great holiday lock!! 

donna- so glad he is fine, the lil chunky monkey! my two oldest girls used to go to school. my oldest had a lot of bullying so I did a lot of praying about what to do and was led to homeschool. I didn't think I could do it at first, but now I really love it and wish I would have started sooner.

welcome spud! I'm due january 10 as well :)


----------



## Lucy3

Is anyone else having trouble falling asleep? I'm getting so frustrated with how long it's taking to get to sleep at night. :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless them blessed sounds like u do the right thing . I dread to think of my boys ever getting bullied :( it's horrible . 

We've just been Christmas shopping gt CJ and Chad two tracksuits and a pair of trainers each and spent £250 it's ridiculous what little clothes cost lol. I'm having trouble sleeping and then I do sleep I wake up with dead legs or something else X 
I had heartburn last night so bad I Cried lol xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't know what I would do if any of my kids get bullied. It's a terrible thing! 

I how the heartburn eased up on you donna, that's terrible!

I have no trouble falling asleep, is staying asleep I have trouble with. 

Last night ds slept in his own bed for the whole night! He usually wakes around 130 and I bring him into bed. He didn't wake up! This is a first for him and hopefully will keep happening!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yay well done lil man :) bless him that's fab.

X


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Nice to see you Spud, welcome!

Midwife appointment yesterday went well. Thomas is still head down and he's engaged. The midwife was laughing because she managed to grab ahold of his foot for a few seconds. According to our recent ultrasound he's measuring exactly on track with his due date. :)

I'm so curious about when he - and all the other babies - will arrive. I was 2 weeks early even though I was my mom's first and only pregnancy and since Thomas is already engaged maybe he'll be similar? The ultrasound showed that my cervix is long and closed though, so who knows. I guess they'll all arrive when they're good and ready, hee hee.

34 weeks today, wow!!! Still so much to do!


----------



## donnarobinson

I think I'll go over again 
My other two was over included with both 
Induced at plus 10 with CJ and plus 4 with Chad 

I can't believe how fast it's gone X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

My mil thinks I'll be early with this one. She says she keeps getting the urge to buy newborn Christmas outfits, and her gut feelings are usually right!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I keep thinking I will be early. I was 11 days early with Holly and think I will be early this time too!


----------



## Lucy3

Bev you could be popping soon! &#128563;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I know, it's scary! Still don't feel ready at all!


----------



## donnarobinson

I can't Believe how fast jts gone I still haven't packed a hospital bag in going to wash his clothes this weekend and get a bag sorted :) X


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't no if I mentioned my low placenta has also moved :) so all is good x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news your placenta has moved Donna :)


I need to pack my hospital bag soon, can't believe I still haven't done it, I'm so disorganised this time round!


----------



## Lucy3

I haven't done mine either. Think that will be next weeks task! I ordered some new pjs so at least I've sort of started! 

As I changed OBs I got my hospital notes from the c section last time. It said I had a placental infection (chorioamnionitis) from my long labour. I do remember getting a really high temp to the point of hallucinating about water and mirages towards the end! So I think it was from them
Breaking my waters early on (then pumping artificial waters back in?!) and the nurse I had did HEAPS of cervical checks over his shift so I guess that all contributed. Anyway, I wanted to share this with you as if I were having a vagibal delivery this time I'd request not as many cervical checks. I read the baby can be affected with brain injuries which scared me! So I guess if you're feeling they're 'in there' too much speak up and tell them to back off!


----------



## embeth

Everyone getting so close!! I feel I have a while yet being towards the end of January.. Think I will wait until around 35 weeks to pack my bag.. Never really had an early baby they tend to come late!

My little man is all better now after his virus nice to have him back to normal.. Had to share this pic such a cutie this morning!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chelle26

hey ladies hope ur ok 

im off out with my mother tomoz so we get a little time together shopping and will also finish my bag !!!! nearly time for us to say " next month we shall have a newborn " starting to get very excited 

but we just found out that my poor cousin who is due the same day as me and is only 18 may have breast cancer and was rushed into hospital last night with a suspected blood clot on her lungs poor girl she already has a 13 month old boy too :(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's great donna! 

I still haven't packed my bag either, I honestly keep forgetting about it. And even though it's only been just over a year since I did this last I completely forgot what I need. I do remember not using everything (or even half of it) I brought. But ds was in the nicu the whole time (just 3 days) and I wasn't able to dress him until we were leaving. 

Embeth he is so cute! Glad he's feeling better!


----------



## LillyFleur

Great news about the placenta Donna! :thumbup:

I haven't packed my bag yet, despite saying for weeks I was going to do it - just haven't found the time.

I was a day late, my brother was 8 weeks early!! I feel like this baby will come in December, fingers crossed - I do not want to go overdue, I am so impatient.


----------



## donnarobinson

He's so cute embeth 
Aww ur poor cousin chelle hope she's ok X 

My poor baby Chad has got a chest infection it's one thing after another first croup now this X


----------



## TTCBean

Ugh had the worst vivid nightmare last night!!! :( To sum it up, I was given a c-section during my home birth without pain relief (weirdly, on my stomach and arm), and was told I had to walk to the hospital, and on the way I was having painful contractions and lots of blood loss... and when I got to the hospital the doctor told me I had to wait hours to be seen and I was so so sick. Bleh!

I was very exhausted yesterday to the point of tears. I was thinking if I were to go into labour that exhausted, not sure how the outcome would be. Thankfully I feel more alive today. I think my energy/worrying had something to do with that nightmare.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you for all the warm welcomes. I haven't packed my bag either. Eek I still have lots to do. I need to buy a capsule for the car bit can't decide on one. I have a house full of rubbish to clean and tidy. I need to wash clothes and set up a bf chair and carry cot for the buggy. I just got out my newborn cloth nappies to soak for 24hrs then wash and I have to lanolise my wool covers.

Ttcbean - that dream sounds horrendous. I think maybe subconscious nerves perhaps. I'm also really exhausted to the point of tears. I can't move from the sofa many days. I feel so bad because my daughter who will be 3 in Feb just wants me to play with her all the time and I can't. I have a midwife appointment this morning so I'm going to ask her about it. I'm thinking maybe low iron. 

Well back to cleaning. I may even do some weeding and planting.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Cleaning? What's that? I swear I've got so little energy on top of a very needy toddler I can't get anything done. Some days are better than others but not good enough to get a decent amount done. Most days are like today where he throws a fit and cries hysterically if I even get up for some water. Although, I'm so tired I'll gladly sit on the couch with him watching TV or sitting on the floor playing with him than clean!


----------



## Spudtastic

Aw mushy milk - cleaning is something of myths and legends. I hear it happens somewhere though lol.
My daughter goes to day care three days a week and I have worked for our business on those days. Now though I have got someone to take over from me so even though I go into the office on two of those day care days I now have a third day that is freeeeeeeeeee. Well free to rediscover household jobs any way. You're not missing much.
I have also had a very needy child. It's only been in the last few months that she's been happy to play with the Lego without mum so I can put laundry on. She still wakes up in the night for cuddles so I can totally understand your lack of energy etc. I admit to using the TV at lunch time as a break since dd gave up daytime naps when she turned two. I love watching cartoons on the sofa. I just love Ben and holly little kingdom he he.


----------



## donnarobinson

I spend most my days on the coach to I'm so tired all the time my boys sleep thru apart from the odd time CJ wakes for a wee dno how I'd manage if Chad was still waking in the night 
I think Chad is about to drop his day time nap and he's not even two yet. He had been not wanting one lately to nosey I think lol
34 Weeks today! Only 42 days until due date how did we get this far lol x I've got my Gtt test tomoz not looking forward to that I can't eat from 10pm tonight . 
And I've got the midwife Tuesday to do my birth plan X


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/CBD5CAD9-D00A-467A-B038-0D7B12155920_zpsqibthzpw.jpg

34 week bump x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great bump Donna!


----------



## Abbiewilko

I've not posted in here in what seems like ages! Hope you are all doing well and babies are all ok :) 

Donna you have an amazing bump! 

Reading everyone's posts on their hospital bags I've not started mine yet..! 

I have a scan tomorrow as baby is measuring 4 weeks behind, fingers crossed he is ok in there.

X


----------



## LillyFleur

Hope your scan goes ok Abbie :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Abbie! Hope your scan goes well :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks abi hope ur scan goes well X


----------



## sportysgirl

All good wishes for your scan Abbie. xx


----------



## 3athena3

Great bump Donna! 

Hope your scan goes well abbi!

Think I will try to get a bag packed and clothes sorted over the next 2 weekends. Lots of people and a big meal at our house planned for DH birthday tomorrow. It should be fun but I'm exhausted just thinking about it.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I'm here having my Gtt done had first bloods done stil another hour to go until second one is done . I'm starving lol x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your scan goes well Abbie :hugs:


Good luck for your gtt Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls .. I've got a right headache today think I'm going to wash all cruzs clothes this weekend and start to do my bag next week X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your headache gets better soon Donna :hugs:


I finally packed my hospital bag!


----------



## sportysgirl

Excellent for hospital bag Bev!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies. Is anyone on maternity leave yet?


----------



## Chelle26

i am now spud due to being a hairdresser with sciatica not a good combination :(


----------



## TTCBean

Would you girls travel 1.5 hours one way for a Christmas celebration, 1.5 weeks before your due date? DS1 was two weeks early. We'd be driving back that night, probably get home around 7pm. I'm having a hard time deciding! It would be nice to see family from far away, etc.


----------



## Spudtastic

Chelle - Sorry to hear you have sciatica. I get it briefly now and again. It's not very nice.

Ttcbean - that's a tough one. I think you should follow your gut instinct. For me I am a 3.5 hours drive away from the hospital so if it was 1.5 hrs in the other direction I definitely wouldn't go and I would if it was on the road to the hospital. I was also late with dd1 so I'm not expecting dd2 to come early.


----------



## embeth

Hi girls hope everyone's ok? 

I have 3 weeks until maternity leave, I teach so
Will just be finishing when the schools finish for Christmas then have a whole year off ;))

Ttc I would probably wait and see how I was feeling v near the time, if I wasn't having any major signs of baby being on its way I would probably go. 

Am finally relaxing today has been one of those constant crazy days with the kids driving me mad!! Been desperate for some peace! 

Dh is decorating bubs nursery for me this wkend so I'm looking forward to sorting all her bits out. Want everything organised so I can then just look forward to enjoying Xmas with my boys!

Does anyone feel like the baby is always right at the front of their bump?? I know it sounds silly but she feels like she is literally the other side of my skin with no padding! It's weird I can feel what I presume is her bum at the top of my bump all the time! Quite uncomfortable when she moves at times xx


----------



## PitaKat

Hope all is well at your scan, Abbie!

Donna, your bump looks awesome! Hope your gtt went well.

TTC, it would depend on how I was feeling. I'd wait till the last minute to decide lol. 

Well Thanksgiving is over, all the cleaning and prep and cooking for the holiday is over, my sister has gone home, and my grandparents will be headed home in 2 days. Whew! It's been a crazy, busy past week, and I'm grateful that in a couple days I'll just get to relax lol.

I'm going to have to look up a list of what to put in my hospital bag because I don't remember what goes into it! I know to pack something for me to wear and something for baby to wear, other than that I can't really recall. Luckily I only live abut 10 minutes from the hospital so if I decide I need something from home someone can bring it to me :thumbup:

I have this feeling as though I'll go a little early, but I wouldn't mind having baby on the due date or even going over (though I may give a different answer when I'm 39 weeks :haha:) I was only 3 days over with my first.


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls, I think I'll wait until last minute too, day or so before. Worst case is I'll have to mail a few presents after the birth of the baby lol. The person who is hosting the gathering asked me at Thanksgiving if I was going or not and I didn't know what to say!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Ttc I've already told people I'm not traveling for them, that if they want to see me they'll come to me. I said it nicely though, and they've all agreed. It works out great because my husband and I hate driving around Christmas time anyway. 

My nephew got me and ds1 sick. I seem to be doing worse off than him, but he gets a good amount of colostrum so I imagine that's helping him out. I feel like I jinxed myself as I was thinking the other day how I'm surprised I haven't gotten a cold this whole pregnancy when with my first I was sick 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Hope you feel better soon mushy! 

Embeth- my bump is the same. He is so high and stuck to the front. It's quite uncomfortable. I agree about the hard bit being a bum stuck out. Most of the time I feel short t of breath and can only eat small meals. Sometimes I wish he would drop down some but then might cause pressure and spd etc so no great option. :dohh:


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is the same always right at the front sticking his bits out I can only eat small meals and have bad heartburn to X


----------



## PitaKat

I woke up 3 times last night due to heartburn :-(


----------



## donnarobinson

It's horrible :( ! 
X


----------



## DannaD

Hurtburns woke me twice last night too! :( I thought I would throw up it was so bad!

Hope you ladies had a nice weekend! We painted the nursery and put up the Christmas tree. I cried because next year there will be a little baby with us when we do it, how amazing :')

Next weekend I'm washing baby's stuff and packing! Then some Christmas shopping... time is flying by right now with the holidays isn't it?


----------



## TTCBean

Finally got a belly shot uploaded, 34 weeks... feeling huge! Heartburn is really bad this time around for me too, waking me in the night, etc. So hope he decides to come out on time, and not delay!!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LockandKey

I'm back from my time in NY. Can't believe how busy I was, but I can relax some now, at least for a little bit. I still have the nursery to put together, pack my hospital bag and the diaper bag, but DH and I picked up our first pack of diapers for the baby today while out grocery shopping.

Beautiful bump TTC! 

I definitely feel you ladies on the heartburn, it's sooo bad. Think I'm just about over this pregnancy also Heather, the nerve pain on the back of my right thigh is awful, and it's just so difficult to do anything now. I get out of breath just by going up and down the stairs :nope: I get worn out simply by doing nothing at all, and I'm so huge now! I am far larger now than I was full term in my previous pregnancies, and I still have 5 weeks left. I'm really hoping she comes early.

The good news I have though is that I went Black Friday shopping (yes I totally bought into the hype! I am the reason people have to work Black Friday :blush:) and bought Claire $400 worth of baby clothes for only $113. Talk about a deal! :thumbup: the entire store of Carters was having a %60 off sale for Black Friday.


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy- I was having a lot of trouble falling asleep when I had low iron. now it's just every now and then. usually if I have a few hard nights I'll crash and sleep really good the next night.

Donna- so glad your placenta has moved! hope your gtt went well. lovely bump :) :flower:

Embeth- so cute!!! my baby is definitely sitting the way yours is. I've never felt one sitting this way. it feels like his back is going down the front of my bump all the time with no cushion in between. little butt is right on top. so uncomfortable when he moves! 

Chelle- said a prayer for your cousin. poor girl! :hugs:

Bev- yay on the bag!! I only need some snacks in mine and last minute things like a phone charger, etc. I will likely take out the clothes and wash them once more :blush: no reason to do so, but I'm sure I will in my nesting.

TTC- if it were me, there is no way I would chance it. but I have had some of mine come close to 37 weeks. I won't even be leaving on christmas this year to visit family that is 45 minutes away and I will be just over 37 weeks. my birthing center is about 40 minutes from my house and the thought of driving all that way back to my house to drop my kids off and head up to the birthing center while in labor is not a pleasant one in my head... but also one of my babies came in 39 minutes from first contraction to birth so maybe I'm just nervous since then. you have a lovely bump!!! :flower:

Pita- we cook for family on thanksgiving too and even though I'm excited for it to come, I'm thankful when everything is all cleaned up after. we had my fil and step mil, my brother, and my sister with her husband and their 6 kids. 

Mushy- I hope you're feeling better fast! :hugs:

Danna definitely feel as though time is flying by with all the holidays in between! 

LockandKey- bet it's nice to be home! we finished up our christmas shopping with some black friday deals. :thumbup:

afm- we bought a car today so we will have 2 vehicles. our other one is a 15 passenger van. it's nice to have a regular car to get groceries and what not. we also took the kids to pick their secret sibling presents today and let them unwrap them as well. everyone was happy with what they got from each other. 

the heartburn has become ridiculous. nothing helps. I have it all day and when I wake up to pee at night I have it then too. :nope:

I have no idea what to expect with this baby and when he will come. my children have come at all different times...
#1- 37+6
#2- due date
#3- 41+4 (had to be induced to get him out)
#4- 38+3
#5- 37 weeks (induced early for complications)
#6- 37+4
#7- 38 weeks

seems like the majority of mine come on their own between 37 1/2 weeks and 38 1/2 weeks which is end of december for me.


----------



## Lucy3

That's interesting you said you had trouble falling asleep when you were low in iron, blessed. I got my iron checked again and it was low which coincides with my sleeping issues so I got some liquid and regular iron today - fingers crossed it works! Congrats on the new car! I bet your little boy comes when you're mid week 38 :) 

Hope everyone's feeling ok today, seems like a lot have yucky heartburn. Such a yucky pregnancy symptom. 

Cute bump ttc! 

Lock I know what you mean about getting tired easily. We have a sectiond story in our new house and the thought of going up there is too much! 

Aww that's so sweet Danna about your crying when you put the Christmas tree up, such a lovely thought having your baby there to do it with you next year. 

Embeth- my baby is sitting in an 'awkward' position according to my OB. Kind of on the side, good thing I'm having a c section! I can totally feel her learning to breathe sometimes. How weird is that!?

Glad your placenta had moved, ehat a relief!!


----------



## Lucy3

Oh and heather and ttc we will be driving about 1.5 hours on Christmas Day and I'll be 4 days from my c section! Eek!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls glad your all well. 
we've put out Xmas tree up also I'm so excited !

Well yday my kids slept in to 7.45am today CJ woke up at 5.10am woke Chad in the process i put them back to bed but CJ decided he would turn his tv on at some point between then and 6.10 and obv kept Chad awake I seriously am at my wits end I don't no why he has to wake so early 
Well I do no in away it's because he goes to bed at 7pm but he's tired at that time but obv doesn't need as much sleep as Chad 
Chad goes to bed at 6pm and will happily sleep 12+ hours 
But because they share a room CJ is always waking him up .
It's hard to get CJ to go to bed later when he's waking so early tho so it's just a cycle I don't no what to do. I'm dreading these early get ups when I have a baby to feed in the night to. We've hoping to move to a three bedroom house soon so CJ will have his own room but till then I need him sleeping in even half 6 isn't to bad but would prefer 7am lol x


----------



## LillyFleur

I really want to go buy our Christmas tree but don't think it will last until mid January - I am not taking it down to baby gets here! 

I'm so excited for all our babies to arrive! I've been stalking the December group all year and some babies have arrived over there, making me more excited! :happydance:

Just reading my ticket and it says 'lungs almost developed' ..Are they fully developed at 37 wks?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've had my Christmas tree up since mid November :haha: I just couldn't wait any longer! It's only half decorated though, as I've got a terribly mischievous toddler that likes to get into everything! 

Lock, I went to old navy on black Friday and bought $200 for just over $80. I got one pair of jeans for ds1 for $.97! As for actually buying Christmas presents I'm way behind on that! 

As for diapers I bought a 120 pack of new born diskettes of a website called woot the other day for $20. They're the brand I use for ds (very sensitive bum!) And it was an awesome deal! 

Blessed congrats on the new car! What kind did you get? Sorry about your heartburn. Mines bad too, my sil joked about buying me a case of antacids for Christmas! 

I'm still sick. Yesterday my throat burned so bad that everyone I sneezed I wanted to cry. While my throat doesn't hurt anymore I do now have a nasty cough in its place. Fun!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur better soon Hun! I've brought one pack of nappies and two packs of wipes so far lol gna buy a box of nappies and a box of wipes soon and that will do till he's here! 
I've got one started pack of milk for the hospital in going to buy one more Incase I need it x


----------



## embeth

Hey all!

Hope you're all ok. Sorry to those suffering with heartburn and sleep problems. I'm not doing too bad at the mo.. Just feeling a bit like i can't get air sometimes because how she is sitting!

ttc what a perfect bump! I'm jealous!!

We had a very productive weekend! Dh did the nursery.. It started packing hospital bags getting exciting! Our en suite is also being finished today and we get our new car Wednesday!! Yay!!

Here's a little pic of the nursery!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful nursery!


----------



## LillyFleur

Awww what a lovely room Embeth!


----------



## LockandKey

beautiful nursery Embeth! I'm so late in the game, but hoping DH will finally start and finish painting by this week so I can put everything together.

DH and I ended up buying the infant carseat base since I couldn't find mine, luckily it was only $30

I can't believe I'm 35 weeks already!!! Only 5 more to go! Here is a pick of my 35 week bump. I know I am guilty of stating this before, but I am so much larger now than I was full term in previous pregnancies, and it just can't seem to get over it. Trying to imagine how much larger I'm going to get in the next few weeks is scaring me! I'm wondering if she's just that much bigger (please no!) or if she's just sticking more out in front than the others before her.
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/12311227_10201314080450624_1545533853983205518_n_zpswr8npspj.jpg

I'm also trying to figure out when she might come. DD was 40 weeks and 4 days, DS was 40 weeks and 1 day, both came on their own naturally. I'm hoping Claire will be early, because I already feel like I'm in hell :wacko:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fab bump Lock!


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy- I hope the iron works! I definitely had a change in sleeping after I started mine. 

Mushy- we got a buick park avenue. it's pretty much an old persons car lol. but we tried many and it was the smoothest ride and best value for the money. my antacids seem to only work for maybe half an hour!

Lilly- I think they all mature at different times. I know one of mine was induced at 37 weeks due to low amniotic fluid and he was having trouble breathing. two of my others were born on their own at 37 and a couple days and were just fine. I also have a friend who has went into labor around 35 weeks with her 3 kids and they were fine. I'm not sure if they gave her anything to mature the lungs while in labor though.

Donna- I hope they start sleeping later!

Embeth- love the nursery!

lock- you really look great! I know how you feel though. I'm the biggest I've ever been. I feel so huge and can't imagine how much bigger I'll get. all of my maternity clothes from my previous pregnancies are too small. I'm steadily in sweats and night pants now. wearing my husbands shirts mostly. I refuse to buy any new maternity clothes with such little time left 

I'm seriously nesting today. rewashed all of Landon's clothes. repacked my bags. taking the kids bedding off today and washing it. started a stew in the crock pot for dinner. glad to have the energy today, but I'll probably be all achey tomorrow!


----------



## TTCBean

Felt a bit crampy when I woke up this morning so put a liner on and noticed some brown spotting, just a small amount... nothing since. Not sure if I should be worried? I see my midwife in a week.


----------



## DannaD

You should always ring the maternity ward when you see blood TTC, just to be on the safe side. I wouldn't wait a week, although I'm sure all is fine!


----------



## Lucy3

I'd definitely call TTC x 

I think nesting mode has kicked in. My house smells like a hospital! Snap blessed! :)

Donna, I think the only way to survive with a newborn and little ones up early is to sleep during the day whenever you can. Even if it's just for 15 mins. That's what I'm planning on this time. Last time I didn't realise just how tired I was getting. 

You're looking super cute lock! I'm feeling big but then I look at pics of how huge I was with my DS and think maybe I'm a little more rounded this time and less like a massive basketball like last time!


----------



## Lucy3

Abs love your nursery embeth! Must have been fun getting some pink together! 

Lilly, I just went and stalked the December thread too :) so many November babies! 

Hope your throat is getting better mushy. It's so hard being sick with a toddler. They just don't care!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would call your midwife ttc just to be on the safe side. Hope all is ok :flower:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

My throat is better but now I've moved onto a nasty chest cough. I'm kind of glad I'm getting it over with, I was bound to get sick at some point. I'm glad is not during delivery time! 

Still no nesting for me. I don't think I will ever get there, I definitely didn't first. I just get more lazy! 

Happy 36 weeks bev!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your chest cough is better soon :hugs:


I'm not nesting either, I doubt I'm going to at this point!


----------



## TTCBean

Called the midwife this morning. I woke up with cramping and had 3 BH in an hour. She told me to rest all day. Chug a ton of water, pee often. If I have any spotting or 4 or more BH in an hour, to call and go to L&D. She wants me to start Wild Yam supplements, can't find much info on it online. Any experiences? Said it will balance hormones. Also I'm to stop RRLT. 16 days until full term, so not long to prevent preterm!


----------



## donnarobinson

Had the midwife today all is fine I'm measuring on track at 35cm 
Did my birth plan 
Urine was all clear my blood pressure was slightly low but was normal for me as it's always on the lowish side. Heartbeat fine he's head down with his back on my right side I'm so excited to meet him see her again in two weeks I'll be 36+5 almost full term X 
She will do me a sweep at 40 weeks and 41 weeks she said X but I have my consultant at 39+4 and she said she will do a sweep then also X


----------



## LockandKey

Hope everything is alright TTC and that you are feeling better. Keep us updated. 

So had my midwife appointment yesterday and she told me I gained 7lbs in a week! I'm really hoping it's a combination of the salty thanksgiving food and constipation. But 7lbs????? I've been good about gaining only 1 lb a week and keeping my weight in check. I seriously want to cry.


----------



## Lucy3

I haven't heard of that supplement TTC, what's it meant to do? Hope you're resting - but that's a happy thought, 16 days isn't far away to being full term!! :) 

Lock, bet the 7lbs is mainly water retention. You are tiny, bet you still look compact! 

Glad your appointment went well Donna :) 

I've got my OB appointment this Friday (I'm every week now) and this one will be at the hospital I'll be delivering at so will be fun to check it out. Still having trouble falling asleep, so I'm now taking a tiny bit of a sleeping pill so help me which makes me feel a bit groggy in the morning. My OB said it will help with the congestion too. I'm tired to say the least!


----------



## TTCBean

Lucy, my midwife said it was a anti-spasmodic herb, so supposed to settle spasms? I can't find much info online about it, but from what I can find some women take it in tincture form to help with preterm labour. My husband went and got me some this morning, I took a tab this afternoon and I can't tell if I feel better or not. I have drank a ton of water and "rested" as much as I can with an active toddler, no BH at least but I've had some "lightening" crotch and some cramping.

16 days until full term is a happy thought!! Amazing how we will all have newborns next month (or some of us THIS month)!


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy3 said:


> I think nesting mode has kicked in. My house smells like a hospital! Snap blessed! :)

:rofl:

Mushy- hope you feel better fast. so hard to be sick while pregnant and having a toddler too :nope:

TTCBean- hope it was just nothing. with one of mine I started losing plug in my 35th week. my water broke with him at 38+3. the rrlt can definitely cause contractions. my mw asked me to stop drinking it at my last appt when I told her I was having a lot. hopefully the supplement will help!

Lock- I gained 4 pounds between my last appts and the mw ended up checking me for swelling and asking me if I had any vision problems, etc. to make sure I wasn't getting pre-eclampsia. I think weight gain is just sometimes jumpy and not even. and with the holiday we just had, it's understandable!

Lucy- enjoy your visit to the hospital! seems to make it very real. hope the sleeping pill works!! 

well, I thought I was leaking fluid and having a lot of cramps so I popped open one of my tests to check for amniotic fluid, but quickly realized I grabbed the wrong test. it was a test for a uti. so decided to take it since it would be ruined after opening it anyways... it came back blaring positive! I have only had a uti once and I'm having no symptoms that I had then so I'm very surprised. did some research for natural remedies and found out it can be serious in pregnancy causing preterm contractions/labor and can even make your water break :shrug: I went and bought some more tests and I'm gonna drink tons of water, juice, and add probiotics. I hope I can get rid of it before I would need antibiotics. :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

aaaaaand I've decided I'm done bending over. I've informed everyone in my house that if I drop it, it can stay there or someone else can pick it up....


----------



## donnarobinson

My son is goin on a nursery trip to see Santa today he's so excited :) bless him
Cruz has being moving so much all day yday I felt him loads in the night and he's moving the minute I woke up! It hurts some times
I still haven't started my iron and ino I need to 
35 weeks tomoz! Eeek X
I hVe no idea how much I've gained midwife will weigh me soon and I'm dreading it X


----------



## LillyFleur

Just had my 34 wk appointment and she said she will offer me a sweep at my 38wk appointment (dec 30th) she said it will be a 'bit uncomfortable' ...Any of you ladies had one before, how uncomfy are they?

I'm in two minds as 38 weeks is quite early and my hypnobirthing classes made sweeps out to be a complete waste of time/not necessary.


----------



## donnarobinson

I had two with Chad 
One at 39+4 and one at 40 weeks they didn't work 
They didn't hurt either slightly uncomfy X


----------



## LillyFleur

I thought it was quite early for the NHS to offer me one :wacko: I've decided I will let her have a look and if i'm a little bit dilated or it looks like things could be happening I will let her do it, if she has a look and my cervix is like a bolted door I will just tell her not to bother.


----------



## blessedmomma

Lilly- I've had several. it's went both ways for me. some of them were extremely uncomfortable and some were no worse than a normal exam. also, went both ways in whether they seemed to work or not. with my only late baby, I had 3 or 4 done and still had to be induced at 41+4. the other 2 babies I had them with I went into labor the next day with one of them and within a few hours of having it done with the other. I think it's one of those things that will help if you're close to going on your own, but if not it won't do much. definitely think they 'can' push things along in the right situation.


----------



## donnarobinson

I didn't think they did them that early either and I agree they work if your nearly ready :) X


----------



## Spudtastic

My current midwife told me they only work if your body is ready to go into labour. My midwife will only offer them here from due date. 
I've had one at I didn't feel anything at all even though the midwife said some people find them painful. I had the sweep at 40+3. I immediately became effaced. I lost the plug that night and went into labour the next day. For me it's worth a shot. I'll try one again this time.


----------



## LockandKey

I've had sweeps in both previous pregnancies, I'd say they are more uncomfortable than anything else. Probably what hurt the most was my midwife's knuckles scraping against my outside lady bits when she was trying to get her finger far enough up there :rofl:

I've dropped 3lbs in 2 days, so it's definitely some water retention, as well as the constipation finally making it's way out (gross as that is)


----------



## embeth

I had a a slow leak in waters with my third plus contractions in varying strengths with my last little one.. The midwife gave me a sweep when I got to the hospital and that really got things going! With my first tho I had a couple did nothing and still took two days to get him out once I was induced two weeks over!! X


----------



## LockandKey

so I've had to ask my midwife for antidepressants today to help get me through the rest of this pregnancy and through the first year to help avoid PPD. I'm not proud to admit it, but I've found it very difficult to enjoy this pregnancy, bond with baby, and get excited about her arrival. I haven't been taking care of myself as well as I should have, and this last week it has only gotten worse. I have been losing my patience easily, and taking care of the two I have now has been a huge struggle. I'm sure it doesn't help that I have no one available to help me when I need it most, so I was given zoloft.


----------



## Spudtastic

Lock - I think it's hard in our society to ask for help so I think you should be proud of yourself for doing so. There's no shame. Depression is a part of my life and people I know and it hurts more to not ask for help.
Anyway I digress. You look great. I lack help too especially as family are overseas and dh works 7 days a week. It's not easy.
Big hugs.


----------



## Lucy3

Good on you for asking for help, Lock. I hope they kick in soon and you feel like you can handle the remaining few weeks then life with 3 little ones. Please don't feel bad about asking for help, you did the right thing. I only now truly understand how difficult it is not having support around you now that I've moved home. It can be isolating and overwhelming xx


----------



## LillyFleur

:hugs: Lock, nothing to be ashamed off and I hope they start working for you soon and you feel a bit better.

Agree Spud! Such a shame talking about these things is seen as a bit of a taboo as generally people are so understanding and supportive.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lock, there's nothing to be ashamed of! I've thought several times that I might need extra help throughout this pregnancy, but I don't feel comfortable enough in my hospital or doctor(s) to say anything. I know exactly how you feel, I only have one and my days are a constant struggle and I don't know why. It's definitely been harder to bond with this baby then my first. I'm hoping though, once he comes I'll feel better about him and the bond will just happen. 

Sorry, went off on a tangent of my own. I do hope the antidepressants kick in and you're able to get some balance before she gets here!


----------



## blessedmomma

lock- that was very brave of you to ask for help! :hugs: I hope you feel better very fast.

where I live they start offering sweeps around 37 weeks. but if you are not dilated at all they won't try. they will wait til your cervix is favorable for it and without any dilation I don't think they can get in there to separate the membrane. I usually start to dilate around 35-36 weeks so it's always up to me if I want them to do one. sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. the birthing center I'm with now is a whole new experience so I have no idea what to expect. if it's offered I would probably be ok with it after christmas just to get the holidays out of the way first just in case lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok lock 
Its really hard work 
I have no support or help either I don't have much family both my parents and grandparents have passed away I have brothers and sisters but there younger than me but don't see them much 
Hope the antidepressants work soon fr you Hun. X

35 weeks today! 35 days to go &#128513;&#128516;


----------



## sportysgirl

Sorry you are not feeling yourself Lock, great that you have recognised it and asked for help. Thats defiantly the first step. Hope the tablets help. x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Big hugs Lock :hugs: I'm on Zoloft too (called Sertraline in UK though). Hope it helps you :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

It's so nice how our thread is so supportive xx such a gift during this roller coaster of a ride that pregnancy is xx


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/CBFAB35B-20E7-4EA0-A5ED-3EBE5F4EB6BF_zpsgwtuxm3f.jpg

35 weeks &#128099;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fab bump Donna!


----------



## SakuraRayne

So I found out today bub is breach :( he has till 36 weeks to move himself and if he doesn't they will see if its safe to manually move him... If that does not work they will be booking me into a c section geez my child is stubborn....


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope he turns round soon Sakura!


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi ladies,

Haven't logged in on in ages as every time I do I keep getting this annoying Nutella ad popping up and blocking the screen. It's driving me nuts!

Sakura, take a look at the spinning babies website. There are some good tips on there. You may also want to try a duck dive at your swimming pool. I did this with my son and he turned at 34 weeks. I guess a headstand would work just as well! 

36 weeks here tomorrow. I reckon I have another 5 weeks to go at least although I am so uncomfortable and have been in agony with my back. Spent this morning at A&E as DS cut his forehead open. Am still feeling sick to my stomach after the whole thing.

Lock, hope the tablets help and that you manage to get some support.

Lovely bumps everyone.

xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Don't feel bad at all about asking for help Lock, you're doing the right thing. I went on antidepressants once when life became overwhelming and it definitely helped. I was able to stop taking them later when I felt better. 

Sakura sorry Bubs is breach - hope he turns asap! 

As for me I'm exhausted and there is still so much to do. I found out I have unused vacation time at work but it doesn't sound like I'll get to use it which I'm *not* happy about because I'll basically lose the days then. The 3 hour roundtrip commute is really getting to me, especially given how unprepared we are at home.

I'm also really annoyed with my inlaws and feel like they just don't care about us or the baby which makes me so sad for Thomas. When my BIL's wife was preggo MIL threw a fancy shower for her, I am getting nothing. I doubt we'll even get a gift. Just fed up with how cold and selfish they are.


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- gorgeous bump!

Sakura- I second the spinning babies website. I had one turn last minute. hopefully he will turn on his own or with manipulation.

Frustrated- hope your ds is ok!!! and hope you feel better fast :hugs:

Fit_Mama2Be- it's so sad when grandparents treat them differently :(


----------



## LockandKey

Sakura, check out spinningbabies.com they have a special section on natural techniques you can do at home to encourage a breech baby to turn


----------



## LillyFleur

Does anyone have any experience getting signed off work? My anxiety is just getting worse and worse and ended up having a huge panic attack at work and spent the last hour and a half downstairs in tears, then nearly crashed twice trying to drive home while having a panick attack :( I've done as much as I can and just need to leave.

Sakura - I hope baby turns for you, I mentioned to my midwife I was worried about mine turning and she said not to worry as there is still plenty of time for them to turn back into the right position.

Frustrated - I hate that Nutella advert! :growlmad: I think it's ridiculous to
Even have food adverts on a pregnancy message board considering we get food aversions! Sorry to hear about your DS.

Fit - My MIL is like that too :hugs: it's not fair is it?! Looks like I will be losing 7 days holiday too if I push my maternity forward :(

Great bump Donna!


----------



## embeth

Hi all, 

Lock sorry to hear you are having a hard time hope the tablets help.. There is definitely no shame in wanting help.. We all need it at some points in our life xx

Lilly sorry to hear about your anxiety panic attacks can be awful. I went through a period of them when I was struggling with health anxiety ( I am a bit of a hypochondriac!! It was awful tho as they would just come out of the blue. sounds like yours are hormone linked.. Hopefully they ll calm down soon xx

Great Bump Donna!

Frustrated hopr your little one is ok.. I feel your annoyance with that stupid Nutella advert!!

Fit sorry your in laws are stressing you.. We have had major issues with my dh parents in the past. His mum suffered with mental health issues and she's going through a tough episode at the moment so we ve not even seen them for about 2 months and they're only 5 mins down the road.
Not sure she lol be well enough to see the baby when she arrives even :(

I'm tired and fed up tonight! Our newly fitted en suite keeps leaking into the ceiling of our cloakroom below! The man has been back twice keeps saying it's fixed but the leak continues..looks like his is going to have to cut a hole in the ceiling to find the leak! In the meantime we be had to turn the water off!! Dh is just stressing about it so not helping with anything.. I got in from work before 6 cooked cleaned sorted kids and have only just sat down after a day of 5 lessons plus extra curricular club! Annoys me that he doesn't ever seem to recognise the fact ever that I'm heavily pregnant!
Anyway.. Moan over! On a happy note my school is closed tomorrow so day off for me ;) and I'm 33 weeks today.. Closer and closer to my little bub joining the family! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/49B373A6-8CE6-4714-98A5-7B492F259288_zpsfgk8syrs.jpg

My cousin says I've dropped loads do u think? X


----------



## Bevziibubble

You do look like you've dropped Donna!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

:hugs: Lilly if you're feeling that stressed you should definitely get signed off work. Here in Canada anyway the doctor would just write a note saying that you're not fit to return to work. They never say why as it's not the employers business. Hope you can get signed off ASAP so you can de-stress. 

Feeling sooo much better today after nearly having a meltdown on the way to work yesterday (yet another highway accident resulted in it taking over 2 hours to get there). I was so upset but then I got to work and my new coworker was asking about my pregnancy. He seems to know a lot so I asked if he had kids and he has no living ones as he and his wife have had 2 losses in the couple of years they've been trying. Talk about perspective, I'm so lucky and blessed to have gotten pregnant with Thomas the first cycle after my own loss. <3

Then I found out work is going to let me use my vacay time to start mat leave early so my last day will be the 18th!! :happydance:

I also slept last night...I'd been skipping my nap after work and going to bed early instead but this just led to me waking up at 3 AM unable to fall asleep and then being miserable all day. Took a nap and went to bed later and slept like a dream.

Today work is having a shower for me, so sweet of them. Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## DannaD

Fit mama we have the same last day! :D I'm so excited, counting down the days!


----------



## LillyFleur

Well I went to the doctors and he signed me off and was fine about it! Phew such a relief, he's signed me off for 2 weeks until the 18th which was the day i was due to start anyway, I think if your off within 4 weeks of due date maternity leave kicks in? Don't care either way as I won't be going back there.

I think it looks like you have dropped Donna! Fab bump! Making me a bit worried about my small one, finally has a stranger as me when I'm due today :happydance: then she made me paranoid by saying how tiny I was :shrug: 

Embeth - ahhh sorry to hear about the water leak! Sounds a nightmare

Fit - glad your having a better day! :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad your doctor has signed you off Lilly :hugs:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lilly, in glad you got signed off of work, enjoy your time off! As for the bump size, don't stress about it. With my first I had people I saw regularly at a gas station I went to ask me who's baby I had when I went after I had him. Even my doctor said I would most likely have a 7-7.5 lb baby based on my bump size, but I had a 9 lb 2 oz baby! 

Donna your bump is fabulous! You definitely look lower too!


----------



## LockandKey

Glad your doctor signed you off Lily.

Donna, you do look like you've dropped some.

Not sure how many of you ladies are Stone Temple Pilots fans, but former band member Scott Weiland passed away this morning :cry: R.I.P.

Lately I've noticed I've been getting way more BH throughout the day. None of them painful, and I think I lost a bit of plug the other day when I wiped, it was bright yellow and snot like


----------



## TTCBean

Donna, it does look like you've dropped! Exciting!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been getting braxton hicks this time and I never ever got them in last two pregnancys . I no doubt I'll end up going over again . I don't want him coming until January though . Defo packing my bag this weekend X


----------



## embeth

My last day is the 18th as well ;) then a year off for me ;)

Donna your bump definitely looks like its dropped!!

Glad u managed to get signed off lilly enjoy the rest.. Don't worry about bump size everyone is different you probably have very good core muscles.

I have quite a lot of Braxton hicks have done in all
My pregnancies. Yesterday was odd.. I had a good while
Of them at the same time period cramps at the bottom of my bump every 5 mins thought it's a bit too early for things to be getting ready yet.. Nothing today tho xx


----------



## LockandKey

totally off topic, but do any of you ladies have experience with baking gingerbread? DD wants me to make gingerbread cookies this weekend and I've never made them before. Any tips??? It's that time of year though. Despite being huge and miserable I'm still feeling the Christmas spirit :xmas9:


----------



## sportysgirl

My last day is the 18th too! Cannot wait.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lock, I have no experience with gingerbread! Good luck! 

I had a doctor appointment today. My doctor did a quick growth scan and she said he's measuring 7 lbs according to her machine! She did say her machine isn't the most accurate, but despite she can see that he is big. She is highly recommending me to do an official growth scan around 37 weeks. My fundal height is measuring 37 weeks. I just said the other day to my husband that he feels really heavy. I hope not that heavy!


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone else feeling a ton of pressure you-know-where? Baby must be moving his way down!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

I am TTC, especially when I walk around, I feel tinges of pressure pushing down on my cervix.


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- you definitely look like you have dropped! you may not be waiting til after your due date after all :flower:

yay to the mama's starting maternity leave very soon!!! :happydance: so many on the 18th~ that's awesome!

Lilly- I wouldn't worry about it either, like the others said. I was tiny with my 5th and 6th, yet they weighed the same as my others. people at church didn't know I was pregnant with them until I said so at 8 months along! enjoy your time off! :hugs:

embeth- I've had lots of bh in all of mine as well. I've noticed that with the last few they have hurt more and even form patterns early on. it can be quite confusing wondering if it's the real thing or not!

eek mushy! at 32 weeks they said my lil dude was already over 5 lbs. I definitely feel like he is heavy... and big!

TTC-definitely having a ton of pressure down there. sometimes even in my thighs. so uncomfortable.

Heather- hope you make it to january!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

I've had braxton hicks for weeks now, though I only get like 10-12 a day, not as many as you, Heather. I find they get worse if I need to pee or I'm on my feet for a long time. I believe you're supposed to drink water and lie down to try to get them to stop?

I'm not feeling hardly any pressure yet, TTC. Baby is taking it's time dropping. 

Lock, I've made gingerbread cookies before, although it's been a few years. The main thing I do remember is not to over bake them if you want them chewy! I had a craving for pecan ball cookies, so I made a small batch of those at my mom's house yesterday, and they're almost gone today. Tis the season for Christmas cookies! :haha:

I woke up with a cramp in my leg last night. I had that a handful of times with my last pregnancy too. It was good practice for deep breathing and relaxing when everything wants to tense up because of the pain. It didn't last long, luckily! :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have a lot of Braxton Hicks this time too Heather!


----------



## embeth

I wouldn't worry too much about Braxton hicks with my first I had so many and he still had to be induced! And with my last little one I had them so strongly everytime I moved and he was still a week late!! X


----------



## Chelle26

hey ladiee hope your all ok

i have so much pressure atm but babys head is 3/5 engaged now so getting quite low and heavy 

i had a hypnobirthing session today after a horrid birth with Finley it was amazing i went so deep it took her 3 attemps to get me back in the room lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

The hypnobirthing sounds amazing!


----------



## Chelle26

im hoping it works for me she seems to think it will


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- I get more bh when I need to pee also!

I have tons of bh with every pregnancy. and they are always painful toward the end. I've already had several I had to stop and catch my breath with. great for practice breathing though :) I read a while back that everyone has them and very early on, but a lot of women can't feel them, or at least until the end. 

I wonder who will have our first baby in the group???? it's getting very exciting seeing the end come :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have been wondering who will have their baby first too. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## donnarobinson

Me too :) I'm surprised none of us have had our babies yet I'm glad of course we don't want any very early babies but we had quiet a few babies born in January and February when I was in my last March group. 

So I've finally started doing his washing today
Seeing all his little bits makes me so excited .. I'm goin to wash and dry them and then pack his hospital bag I'll pack what I hVe for me but I still need to get pjs slippers and new pants X 
Almost full term now so exciting ! With Xmas coming up its going to fly by x


----------



## LillyFleur

Ugh I've caught some cold bug so feel like crap, also having braxton hicks (maybe a few a day) but they're completely painless. I have one at the midwife last week when she was measuring my bump! 

I'm so excited for our first group baby!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon Lilly :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

I'm excited for our first baby too! Must be coming up soon! :)

I get about 10 BH a day on average. Sometimes they make me sweat and hard to breathe!


----------



## Chelle26

i think we will see our 1st baby in about 10 days lol 

i just packed my bags and now im washing baby's stuff 
i have packed :
2 sets of pjs 
slippers
underwear 
dressing gown 
shampoo conditioner
lip balm
body wash 
face wipes 
maternity towels 
tissues 
toothbrush 
toothpaste 
deoderant 
obvs clothes for going home and make up hubby will bring in 

am i missing anything


----------



## Lucy3

Looks good Chelle. How long do you expect to stay in hospital? I'd also put a phone charger and maybe a special baby blanket for any photos, I had a professional photographer come and take a few pics of my DS (they came to every newborn room and you could choose if you wanted any photos) and she wrapped him in a nice blanket.


----------



## embeth

Can't believe how close some of you are to being full term! It's all getting so close... Babies are going to starting appearing very soon ;) 

Dh building bunk beds at the moment for my littlest one to have his own big boy bed!he's very excited! We got the car seat out the loft with all the Xmas decs this morning just can't wait to have a little baby in it!! 

Xxx


----------



## Chelle26

hopefully only a night in hospital lucy but with Finley i ended up in for 5 days :/ so better to be safe than sorry we have the bounty ladies take pictures too but i found them very pushy and rude before so wont even entertain them this time my mom has got me a power bank so will get that off her this week all seems very real now 

still 2 bedrooms and a very large kitchen to paint aswell as sort out xmas lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

i cannot stand the bounty ladies! I was recovering from labour last time, having a blood transfusion when she came in taking a load of details and made me think she was a member of staff and it was compulsory. She then made baby cry shoving a camera in her face and then because she didn't get the picture she wanted, she came back later and upset her all over again. I didn't even want the photos!


----------



## donnarobinson

The bounty ladies were nice when I had my boys but I don't buy the pictures either lol.
I had to have blood transfusions after my first labour as I had a hemorage I really hope it don't happen this time . It didn't last time tho and I was home the same day I had himX hope I'm in and out this time I've packed cruzs bag today stil got a few bits to add maybe and I need to pack for me :) Ibe been washing and drying all day! Now I'm doing the boys tea X


----------



## PitaKat

Yeah, I feel like we'll be seeing the first baby of group in 2-3 weeks time. So exciting!

I don't think I'll have the professional photos taken this time (if they're even offered at the hospital I'll be delivering at). Last time I was tired, not really thinking straight, the guy came in and acted like everyone gets pictures done, then it ended up costing some big bucks to get the prints. He took cute pictures, but then I had a cute baby so that was easy :haha:

I woke up again last night with another leg cramp, and now I feel like both calves are on the verge of cramping, I've been walking around quite gingerly all morning. I'm watching a bunch of kids today, so it should make for an interesting day :dohh:

Is anyone else feeling excited about labor? I can't wait to go through the laboring process again and have my baby in my arms at the end of it. My first labor went well and I feel like this time will be even better. I know it will be painful and a lot of work, but I'm getting to the point where I'm ready to stop thinking about it and just DO it! lol

Although I'm so not ready for a newborn yet. My brother is still living in the room that's meant for baby, though he said he'll move out before Christmas. I have the baby things in storage, so they'll need to be washed. I need to buy a dresser for baby clothes, but don't have a place to put it, so I'm waiting on brother to move out first. And my in-laws volunteered to buy the carseat, but they haven't done that yet. I keep having a recurring vision of sending hubby to Walmart right after baby is born to buy a carseat so we can take our newborn home :dohh:


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm not looking forward to labour even tho my second labour was a lot easier and quicker than my first it hurts a lot! Lol I am looking forward to meeting my little boy tho I see him moving around in my tummy and can't wait to meet him X

This was me and Chad just after I had him 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/B56D70BC-6917-4D37-869B-988EC0B77AA8_zpspavu9rf7.jpg

Really is the best feeling in the world X


----------



## Bevziibubble

OMG I thought you'd given birth then Donna! Lovely photo! :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Lmao ha &#128514;&#128514; nope stil safely snuggled inside me X


----------



## PitaKat

Bevziibubble said:


> OMG I thought you'd given birth then Donna! Lovely photo! :D

That's exactly what I thought when I saw the photo too! :haha: That's a great picture, Donna


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I thought so too bev! 

I'm excited to see who will go first! My mil is almost certain I'll have him by Christmas! But last night I had a dream I went over due again. I wish there was a way to know for certain!


----------



## Chelle26

i think i will be early probably wont now haha just a feeling 

aww u look fab after giving birth donna hope i look like that this time round


----------



## donnarobinson

Ha thanks girls . Oh thanks chelle didn't feel it and look at the double chin! Lol x 
It was a more enjoyable birth second time round tho. 

When I wiped myself after the toilet early they was a clear jelly like stuff not sure if it was a bit of my plug wasn't much tho x


----------



## Lucy3

Donna!! I saw the pic and also immediately thought 'OMG she's had her baby!!' Lovely pic. Look at his big screaming mouth! Haha adorable! 

Every morning at almost exactly the same time I have quite a bit of white, thick discharge. It's kind of gross! But at least it's predictable. I have 3 weeks and 1 day till my c section! Still no car seat, I ordered it a while back but they haven't delivered it. But I have got her clothes and my pjs etc together so I'm getting there. Still not 100% on a name though. My DH still likes Mia but I'm not leaning towards Annabel as our last name is quite short it sounds nicer.


----------



## LillyFleur

I was about to get excited then Donna! Damn you :haha:

I'm so excited for labour! :happydance: not sure if that's because of my Hypnobirth classes or me being compeltley naive about what's going to happen, probably the latter... 

The bounty people sound like a nightmare.


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm not sure if the birthing center I go to does the professional pictures or not. we usually just buy the 8x10 so we have something to put up on our wall. they are outrageously expensive. they are generally pretty nice where I live, but then again they are trying to get you to buy something lol. the bounty ladies you all deal with sound horrid!

I was up a ton last night with painful contractions. and today I had lost quite a bit of plug. much too early for my thoughts, but I have had things start to move along this early and still went to 38 weeks. probably gonna be taking it easy for at least 2 more weeks just to make sure.


----------



## embeth

Such a lovely pic Donna! X


----------



## LockandKey

Blessed I lost a bit of plug and had some painful contractions this morning too. They fizzled out of course and nothing came of it. I honestly hope she doesn't come too early, I have too much Christmas stuff left to do that no one else will do if I'm stuck in the hospital :haha: stay in just a little bit longer baby! I am trying to push to get everything done this week and next week though, just in case, because I will be at the 38 week mark then.


----------



## TTCBean

Well I'm joining the contractions and mucus plug loss team this morning! Not too much but it was noticeable and definitely wasn't just normal pregnancy cm. DH wants me to just sit and rest until 37 weeks, won't let me pick stuff up or anything lol! He told me to watch a movie with DS this afternoon. I am feeling a bit guilty, feel lazy! I want baby to stay in until at least Dec 31! DS was born at 38 weeks but I want Christmas over. I have to make it to 37 weeks to have a home birth too.

See my midwife tomorrow, having Strep B test done. I kind of hope she does an exam too to see if I'm dilating or anything.


----------



## blessedmomma

lock I hope you make it to 38 weeks!

bean- I'm in the same boat. I have to make it to 37 weeks to birth at the birth center, otherwise I have to go to the hospital. 

37 weeks for me will be on dec 20, but it would be nice to at least make it to christmas. even if he came on christmas day I could deal with that. I was thinking it would be horrble to have him on christmas or new years eve, but the idea is actually growing on me and I'm finding it would be very unique and sweet!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

No mucus plug loss here! Although I did have someone ask me yesterday if I was haha. I barely know this person so it was a bit awkward being asked that. 

I had my gbs test last Friday and I got the results today, I'm positive. I was positive for my first too, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

No Braxton hicks or plug loss for me. How weird for a stranger to ask you about that Mushy.

Nursery Furniture is half built and hospital bag is nearly done. Got breast pads and nipple cream today, just need a nursing bra and a battery operated fan and I think that's everything! Packed a Christmas onesie with teeny Santa hat just in case Thomas ends up being a Christmas baby. :)


----------



## TTCBean

I manage a Facebook group for the last pregnancy group I was in. I wouldn't mind setting one up if others are interested? It's fun to see pictures/updates 2.5 years later! We could wait till babies are actually here. I'd just need whoever is interested to private message me your FB e-mail. :)


----------



## DannaD

That would be nice TTC :) 

I haven't had any Braxton Hicks or mucus plug lost so far, I really wonder when I'll go into labor as it's hard to predict with a first baby!

The December thread's baby are arriving! How exciting to know we are next!


----------



## LockandKey

I'd be interested TTC but rather than waiting, I think it'd be fun to join nowish. We could keep track of or update more easily on labor signs of each other or just rant about whatever


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'd definitely be interested in a Facebook group. I'm in one with my first and I love it!


----------



## blessedmomma

mushy- that is so odd someone asked you that. I think it would be odd if someone asked me that who I knew pretty well.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

blessedmomma said:


> mushy- that is so odd someone asked you that. I think it would be odd if someone asked me that who I knew pretty well.

It was definitely odd! She wasn't a complete stranger but this was only the third time I've actually talked to her. I wouldn't find it too odd if say my mom asked me, or my mil. Anyone else, yeah it'd be a bit awkward.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can't believe I'm full term today! This has just flown by!


----------



## LillyFleur

Bevziibubble said:


> I can't believe I'm full term today! This has just flown by!

:happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Yay for full term bev! It really has flown by! X X X


----------



## Lucy3

Wow Bev!! Any day now! Do you feel like you could go soon? 

Great idea TTC :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I keep thinking I will go soon and then I have a day where there isn't many twinges and feel like he will be in there a while yet!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Great idea TTC, I will send you a message. :)

Happy 37 weeks Bev!


----------



## PitaKat

I like that idea too, TTC. 

Yay Bev, 37 weeks! Getting so close!

I haven't had any signs of labor, just a lot of BHs lately, which is fine by me. Baby hasn't even dropped yet. I did go see my midwife yesterday, who said I was measuring 35-36 weeks. The past couple visits I've been measuring a week or so ahead. I've warned my hubby that baby may be early, especially since second babies are usually born a little earlier than the first, and my first was only 3 days past his due date.


----------



## TTCBean

Okay I'll set it up later today and add everyone who messaged me!! :)

Had midwife appt. today and I am 2cm dilated and 50% effaced... had the dreaded homebirth vs. hospital discussion. :( I was told I need to go on bed rest until 37 weeks. Baby is measuring exactly at 35 weeks though.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Please could you add me too. Link is in signature :)


----------



## Chelle26

ahhh i dont have fb:( anybody have instagram aswell


----------



## embeth

That's a good idea ttc.. How do I know what my Facebook email
Is tho?? 

No plug loss for me or anything.. Further behind a lot of u tho,I do
Think she's running out of space tho, movements are different much more little wriggles than kicking. I have my first midwife appointment since 16 weeks on Thursday so be interested to see how I'm measuring etc.. 

I never heard anything from my 28 week bloods so hoping when I get there she says they were all fine. 

Uv done something to my right hip/top of leg putting any weight on it kills, have to go up to stairs left leg first every step takes ages!!

Happy full term bev :)


----------



## TTCBean

Bevziibubble, I made the group secret so I'll need your e-mail address. Please pm me it :)


Embeth, I think you just go to settings and it should be right in there what email you used.


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's ok, someone added me hun :)


----------



## TTCBean

Bevziibubble said:


> It's ok, someone added me hun :)

Oh great :) :flower:


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't have Fb either I do have it but never keep it activated 
I have Instagram chelle follow me 
Donna8790 on there I am &#128515; X. X


----------



## Chelle26

requested you hun idont like fb toomuch bitchiness on there


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for full term bev :happydance:

ttc- I hope baby stays put! please try to take it easy. :hugs: bedrest sounds like a lovely idea til you're forced to do it. hopefully the two weeks will fly by for you!

I didn't have as many contractions last night, but I'm losing plug again today. I diffused some lavender essential oil and slept great!


----------



## TTCBean

I sure hope he stays... I'm starting to freak myself out. :( I have nobody to watch my son during the birth. My midwife said to pack a hospital bag just in case. I'll be 37 weeks on the 18th... 10 more days, please baby stay in there!

Anyone have experience with effacement at 35~ weeks pregnant? Not sure what it really means, especially since I am 2cm dilated too? Drinking a ton of water and still getting a ton of tightening, but I did make dinner/play with DS (I don't have anyone to help out while DH is working).


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC - do you have no one at all to look after your son? Is this for any time you give birth or say a certain week? Do you have a good friend perhaps who could help? I'm sorry I don't mean to pry but is the father not around to help? I am just hopeful that there is a solution for you. And you don't need to answer if you don't want to. 

No plug loss for me. I don't think it happened last time either. It just came out in one go. 
I get a lot of BH though and have done since about 18 weeks. I had a contraction that I didn't feel but I saw it on my 13 week scan. I had a ton of BH with dd too and I hoped that meant an on time labour that was short but she was overdue and I had a long labour.


----------



## TTCBean

Spudtastic said:


> TTC - do you have no one at all to look after your son? Is this for any time you give birth or say a certain week? Do you have a good friend perhaps who could help? I'm sorry I don't mean to pry but is the father not around to help? I am just hopeful that there is a solution for you. And you don't need to answer if you don't want to.

Honestly, my son has never been babysat or cared for anyone but me/dh, so he'd have a hard time suddenly. I have a neighbour that would come if I asked, but don't trust her 100% (shes a little lax when it comes to safety), and maybe a family from church if it was during the day time. I'm going to ask the family at church on Sunday what they think. Sadly I have no "friends" or family, moved here from a different country and haven't made much connections. DH is around, he'd take care of DS for sure, but I'd like him with me for the birth. I don't mind my son in the delivery room just not sure hospital policy! Home birth all around sounds much easier for all of us involved lol !


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth, I still can't believe this is your first appointment since 26 weeks!! Hope it goes well! I'm sitting at the OB office currently. He's running sooooo behind.


----------



## Lucy3

Sorry, I mean 16 weeks!


----------



## blessedmomma

ttc- I have always been told that effacement is a bigger predictor of impending birth than dilation. I'm usually at least 1-2 and somewhat effaced by 35 weeks, but then I'm on my 8th baby. I have made it to 4cm/90% before labor even starts, but everyone is different. if I had heard that at 35 weeks I was 2/50% I would definitely take it easy til 37 weeks. there is always women who are dilated/effaced more and go on to being late, but if it were me I wouldn't chance it. my history is that my babies usually come between 37-38.5 weeks though. I hope everything works out with your ds if you have to have someone watch him.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) can't believe I'm 36 Weeks tomorrow I hVe another midwife appointment on Tuesday. 
I'm so exited for Xmas not long now &#128515; And then Cruz will be here X 
We don't get checked here if we're dilated any until they sweep u or ur in labour X

Omg moved up to the last block on my ticker &#128513;&#128516;


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks blessedmomma! I am taking it easy until 37 weeks...dh has been really great, he even took DS to our weekly play group and I slept! :) DS came exactly at 38 weeks so we're all expecting this little one to be earlier than edd.

Donna, my midwife wasn't going to check me (she doesn't do it until labour) but I've been having cramping and frequent bh for a week now... she decided it wouldn't hurt to know just in case. Glad we found out!


----------



## DannaD

Hope baby stays where he is for a couple more weeks TTC!

Doctor started checking me last appointment. Just said I was well closed. Next check is monday, fun times :'s


----------



## blessedmomma

they usually start checking around 35 weeks where I am, but since I'm using a birth center with a mw instead of an ob this time I don't know what to expect. they usually start weekly appts around 34-35 weeks as well, but my last appt was 3 weeks ago. I'm hoping she does check me on saturday at my appt just to see. I'll be 35+6 then and it would be nice to know if all these contractions and plug I'm losing is really meaning something or not.


----------



## LillyFleur

Like Donna said we don't get checked over here, but they've offered me a sweep at 38 weeks so will be checked then, I'm more worried about the midwife rooting around in my vagina than I am about it being uncomfortable! I'm ok with smear tests as I don't know the person doing it and I'm out the door within 5 mins but I've been seeing this midwife since May :blush: uhhhh so embarrassing.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't know when they're going to check for me, I kind of don't want them to do it too early as I find it painful when I'm not actually dilated. I don't think they started until around 37 weeks with my first so I'm assuming that's when they'll want to check. 

I made an appointment for the 21st for another growth scan. I do want to know how big he's measuring (although I know they can be totally off!) I just hope they don't try to get me to be induced early because of his size. 

I bought a glider/recliner and ottoman today for an excellent price! I'm so excited to start using it!


----------



## TTCBean

Having terrible shooting pains, kind of like being stabbed in the crotch tonight. They take my breath away. Any idea what it could be? Don't remember this with my first.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sounds like lightening crotch TTC, I've been getting it since the beginning of third trimester. Baby's head is probably hitting your cervix. 

Enjoy your glider Mushy, DH just set mine up and it is sooooo comfy.


----------



## blessedmomma

does sound like lightening crotch ttc. so painful!

yay for your chair mushy!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Your recliner sounds great Mushy!


----------



## Lucy3

Yay for your new chair mushy! 

Ah yes, lightning crotch can be quite painful, TTC! I've been getting it for a couple of weeks. I picture her fist or head thumping into my cervix! 

I've been feeling off today. I feel a bit jittery and moody. And my bowels are a bit overactive! I saw the OB yesterday and baby is still floating around in the same position so that's a good thing. DH doesn't get here for another 10 days so stay put baby!! I've been having these strong urges to get things done so I've been washing lots of baby clothes and I tried to set up the change table but gave up on that pretty quickly!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lightning crotch is so painful. It always takes me by surprise when it happens!


Hope you feel better soon Lucy :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks Bev x haha I'm getting lightning crotch right now!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok 

Can't believe I'm 36 Weeks today I'm so excited to meet him now. Full term next week wow! 

I have the midwife next week Tuesday. Will be usual routine though. 
I have the consultant on the 4th January she said I can have a sweep them I'll be 39+4 doubt it will work but hey I'll have it anyway lol. 
Well the double pram I'm getting is out of stock til February I'm gutted so now I'm getting a single pram and a buggy board till then and if we go far my oh will push Chad in his pram . X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 36 weeks! 


I'm struggling to know what to do with prams too. We have a pram and a stroller but my almost 4 year old refuses to walk anywhere! Not sure how I'm going to get her to walk 30 minutes to nursery every day if baby is in the pram! Might need to look into a buggy board but I have no idea what the type of pram I have is called!


----------



## Lucy3

That sucks that your pram is out of stock Donna. Hopefully it comes in early February. Bev, maybe you could put baby in a carrier while he's tiny (will keep him warm too) and you could push Holly? And then if the baby needs to go into the pram you could have Holly walk some of the way? I just got my double and have been using it to get my toddler used to it and for me to get used to pushing it! I have it on the single function but it still feels wide.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I will try a wrap or carrier and see how that goes. A double pushchair would be ideal really but I don't know how much use we would get out of it if she suddenly decides she likes walking!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I was supposed to buy a double stroller this week, but I got a chair instead...oops! We get some money from his parents for Christmas though that we're going to use for it. 

Bev you could look into one that can be used as a single or double. If holly decided she wanted to walk you wouldn't have a double stroller lying around.


----------



## embeth

Hi all :)

Just had my 34 wk midwife appointment.. All
Is good she spent the whole appointment thinking I was 28 weeks even tho I said then measured me 32 and began to say how much over I was measuring!! Turns out I'm 2 weeks smaller! All fine tho next appointment is Xmas eve!!;))

I ordered my buggy board with a seat for my bugaboo bee cost £100!! My 2 year old refuses to
Sit in his pushchair tho so was no point getting a double.

Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad your appointment went well Embeth :)


Sounds like an expensive buggy board but I'm sure it's worth it though when they won't walk!


----------



## Spudtastic

My nearly three year old doesn't use the buggy much. She won't sit in it ever since 18 months even though I walked with her in the buggy every day for those first 18 months. Im going to get a little push scooter to attach to the buggy for her.

I had a midwife appointment yesterday. I measured spot on. I'm on weekly appointments now.
My baby goes through active stages and then days where she doesn't move. I have been in a number of times to get it checked out and all is fine. I have an anterior placenta too. So baby hadn't moved at all that day and the midwife asked if the usual tricks of cold water/laying on side worked. I told her chocolate made the baby move so she got me a couple of pieces of chocolate. Straight away my tummy was moving lol. Not sure if it was a coincidence or not but she laughed.
I have my final scan next week too.


----------



## LillyFleur

I hate having an anterior placenta sometimes! I have to make sure
I sit down and rest the TV remove on my belly so I can see it move otherwise I barley feel the movement! 

It's worse now I'm not at work as when I was there I was sat down all day so could count movements now I'm walking around doing stuff I don't feel it.


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz has been moving none stop again today he was quieter the past two days before but back to moving loads today . 
I've just wrapped more presents that's them nearly all done three more to go and I run out of wrapping paper so I'll get some tomoz and do them then X 
I've got the midwife on Tuesday and I think she will Weigh me I wish she wudnt I really don't want to no what I weigh I was already fat to start wv dread to think what I am now X


----------



## blessedmomma

Noooooooo!!!! I just found out my Mw doesn't do any checks until you reach your due date. I'm pretty positive that I'm dilated and effaced somewhat due to all the contractions and plug loss, and the fact that I always am by now. I hate the feeling of getting checked, but I love to know where I'm starting for labor. I highly doubt I'll make it to my due date so I guess I have to wait til labor starts. I guess it's worth it to have the birth I want! 

I also found out that the due date they have down for me is January 7th and not 10th. I had no idea!


----------



## Spudtastic

Dona - ugh I hate those scales. My midwife has been weighing me at every appointment. Fortunately I've only put on 15lb so far this pregnancy but I had an mmc this time last year and I put on 15 lbs in that first trimester. I never lost that weight so I'm feeling dumpy.
I hope it's not so bad for you. 

I remember losing about 14lbs just giving birth last time so hopefully it happens this time too.


----------



## Spudtastic

Blessed - same here with the checks. It's exciting you're theoretically three days closer but I guess babies come when they come.


----------



## blessedmomma

Spudtastic said:


> Blessed - same here with the checks. It's exciting you're theoretically three days closer but I guess babies come when they come.

very true!!! the reason I'm excited is because I have to be at least 37 weeks to deliver at the birth center. if it's before then I have to go to the hospital, which I really don't want to do. I'm hoping he will stay in much longer than that, but it does take a little bit of the anxiety off that I'm having about making it. now I only 'have' to make it another week to birth there. with all the signs I'm having, it takes some pressure off :flower:


----------



## LockandKey

I don't think my midwife will check me either until 39 or 40 weeks. next week is my appointment and also my gbs swab check. I tested positive my first pregnancy, and negative my second pregnancy. Wondering what it will be this time. 

Well I've got all my Christmas shopping done, and all presents wrapped, now I just need to get some sugar cookies baked next weekend, and get Christmas cards in the mail and sent out by Monday then I should be all caught up with my Christmas to do list!


----------



## 3athena3

Hello again! :hi: I just got caught up on everything.

Congrats on full term Bev!

Hope babies stay put for you blessed and ttc!

DS brought home a nasty stomach virus that I caught so got behind on here. I was sick for about a week and ended up in the hospital for IV fluids and such. Much better now and got good news too. Baby is back up to 18th percentile and kidneys look good so as of now they don't have to move up.my c-section. Yay! 

Feels like baby is everywhere and out of room. It's so strange sometimes I can feel his practice breathing which I never did with the other too. At my US Monday they needed him to move so she jiggled him a bit. He stretched and gave a big yawn clear as day on the screen. It was probably the cutest thing any of my lo's have done on an ultrasound. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

lock- I have to get my gbs test done saturday. so far I've always been negative, but I know that means nothing and it could go either way. we just got caught up with christmas stuff too! did the last of it this week by sending our cards out. presents are wrapped, whew! relief! :)

athena- it's so hard to be pregnant and ill, especially with others to care for. glad you're finally feeling better. how scary it must have been to need iv fluids! how absolutely precious it must have been to see him yawn! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you are better soon Athena :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

blessedmomma said:


> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> Blessed - same here with the checks. It's exciting you're theoretically three days closer but I guess babies come when they come.
> 
> very true!!! the reason I'm excited is because I have to be at least 37 weeks to deliver at the birth center. if it's before then I have to go to the hospital, which I really don't want to do. I'm hoping he will stay in much longer than that, but it does take a little bit of the anxiety off that I'm having about making it. now I only 'have' to make it another week to birth there. with all the signs I'm having, it takes some pressure off :flower:Click to expand...

Now that is a good reason to be excited. I hope you get to go to the birth centre.


----------



## donnarobinson

They don't test for gbs routinely here I was tested in my first pregnancy and was negative they didn't test me second time round and don't think they will today . 
X


----------



## Lucy3

Don't think I'll get the test this time either. Was negative last time and I guess having a c section means it doesn't matter anyway?


----------



## Lucy3

I'm lying in bed obsessing over what this little girl is going to look like! I feel like for the first time I'm ready to finally meet her. Nerves have gone and now I'm just excited! How's everyone else feeling about meeting their little ones soon?


----------



## LillyFleur

I can't wait to meet baby! Want to know if it's a little boy or girl :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aw team yellow is so exciting!


----------



## embeth

Athena hope your feeling better soon and great news bub is doing well! X 

Lucy.. I spend so long wandering what she will look like, after 3 boys it still feels so strange to think there is a little girl in there I can't wait to see what she's like and make sure she's all
Healthy. At the same time though I'm making the most of newborn free weeks I have left and Christmas with my other three xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TTCBean

Yay, 36 weeks today! 1 more week and I'm in the clear for home birth!! I've been resting a lot, I think it's helped a lot. I only had about 3 bh yesterday compared to a few each hour! DH took DS to a museum so I'm just catching up on e-mails,etc and will go take a nap.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 36 weeks TTC! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fab bump Heather, you look great!


----------



## Hopeful.89

When did you ladies start feeling braxton hicks consistently? I don't feel like I have had any since around 24 weeks!

Great bump Heather!


----------



## sportysgirl

Great bump Heather! 

We are team yellow too very exciting!


----------



## 3athena3

Happy 36wks TTC!

Greater bump Heather!

Lucy- I don't think they will. Since I have c-sections my Dr doesn't do gbs swab or cervical checks. 

I can't wait to meet this lo but so busy the next couple of weeks really hoping to wait until after Christmas. Also DS birthday is Dec 14th so hoping for at least some time between birthdays. :) I have no idea what he will look like. DS has brown hair and eyes. DD is blond with blue eyes. Really hoping Angelo has DH black hair and my green eyes. I'm running out of time and still need to pack a bag and get all the baby clothes washed and presents wrapped. Need that nesting energy to kick in asap.


----------



## Spudtastic

I was positive for strep b last time so I get a swab done next Thursday to test for it. I remember my midwife saying that it seemed to go in cycles with lots positive or negative at the same time. I tried to read up about it and I'm not sure if Im right or not but I think I read it has something to do with gut health. I had hoped to eat a certain diet to get rid of it but I don't think I have.

Heather - great bump.


----------



## PitaKat

Heather, you look great!

TTC and blessed, hope your little ones stay for put for a bit longer so you girls can have the birthing experiences you want. Not too long to wait now!

Hopeful, I get BHs every day, around 10 or 12. They've been happening since around 20 or 22 weeks, I don't remember exactly, but have slowly been increasing in frequency. 

athena, that sounds SO adorable! Love it when they do stuff like that on ultrasound :cloud9:

We're team yellow too, can't wait to find out if baby is a boy or a girl! My MIL showed me some baby pictures of my husband, he had a ton of hair when he was born! Compare that to me, who had a tiny bit which came off with my first bath and then I didn't grow any more until about 18 months :haha: This baby has a chance of having a bunch of hair!

I'm having the gbs test done at my next appointment. I was negative last time, so hopefully I am this time too.

My brother is moving out! :dance: He's been packing his things the past couple days and working on getting his boxes out of the house. I'm so excited to have that room available  First things first: I'm gonna rent a carpet cleaner and get the floor clean!

I still have more Christmas shopping to do, lots of wrapping to do, and I plan to make caramels and truffles to give away as well. I should probably get on that lol! Hard to believe Christmas is only 2 weeks away, where has the time gone? :shrug:

In other news, my husband put in his 2-weeks notice to resign from his job. It was just not working out, with working night-shift, different hours on different days, the schedule changing weekly, being given extra shifts with little notice due to other employees leaving, poor communication from higher-ups... Add to that the fact he was falling asleep on his drive home after working all night... It was time for him to be done with that job. He's going to put his time and energy into starting his own business now, which is exciting! New baby, new business, it's a new chapter in our lives :thumbup:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm super curious and readyish to have this baby! I'm terribly afraid of how I'll cope with two so young, but I so want to hold him and touch him already. I'm also nervous about nursing the two. I'm producing a good amount of colostrum again and ds is now obsessed with nursing. I can only imagine how he'll act when there's actually milk! 

I also want to know what he looks like. I have naturally blonde hair with hazel eyes and my husband has dark hair with blue eyes. Ds1 has my blonde hair and my husband's blue eyes. In my head I keep picturing a little dark haired boy! 

Glad you're feeling a bit better ttc. Hopefully baby holds out one more week! 

Heather, I think you look fabulous! I think some people think they're being nice about saying how "small" you are. It's always played off on TV and movies that women get super butt hurt when someone mentions how big they are. 

Hopeful I have never gotten regular braxton hicks. It is different for everyone though. And, I know they're not always something that can be felt.

Yay for your brother moving pita! And good luck with this next chapter!


----------



## donnarobinson

I think my two boys look nothing alike but some people think they do 
CJ looks after me and is tall with lighter brown hair and blue eyes
Where Chad has dark hair and dark brown eyes and is smaller like his dad! 
Can't wait to see what. Cruz looks like 
My oh is mixed race black and white . My
Boys look just white though. 

You will do great with two mushy it's scary tho I'm scared about having three 
Terrified infact lol
xxx
Here is my boys 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/66F2455F-4845-400F-B61B-8A92D407309C_zpsz3jgzqmy.jpg

Chad he's 21 months he will be 2 in March can't believe he won't be the baby any more altho he's not like a baby at all he's so clever 

And this is CJ he's 4 in February it seems like two mins ago I was struggling to get pregnant with him took us three years no idea why ! I remember thinking I'd never get pregnant and now here we are about to have boy number three in so grateful X 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/6DA5FD6B-43AD-4B17-B525-4C9EAAA65AA1_zpss2xdwphh.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww beautiful boys!


----------



## embeth

Donna on first glance I thought they looked identical! Then I read what u said and you can see the differences! Gorgeous boys!

My boys are quite different I think.. My eldest is all my side dark hair olive skin looks like he has been on a constant holiday! Middle one is a mix of colouring but looks and build are my husband and my little one was ginger and fair when he was born! So who knows what this little girl will be like! 

Heather ur bump has really grown since your last picture u posted looks
Great perfect size!

All my little ones are asleep and I'm sat waiting for a take away! Bliss after a day at work! Xx


----------



## TTCBean

Donna your boys are so cute, I love their eyes!!

Been having period cramps, lower back ache and inner thigh pain all afternoon. :( It hurts but I'm guessing it's just end-of-pregnancy aches and pains? I didn't have anything leading up to labour with my DS - water broke randomly in the night and had him 6 hrs later... never felt "labour" signs or anything so I'm kinda clueless lol.

36 week bump pic too :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls I think there gorgeous but I'm biased lol x

Lovely bumps girls! 
I was induced with both my boys so no idea what it's like to go into labour my self x


----------



## blessedmomma

TTCBean- take it easy! I hope you make it :hugs: happy 36 weeks!

Heather- you look great! :)

Hopeful- I have been having bh for a long time now. they have progressively gotten more painful, but that's usual for me.

Spudtastic- thank you, I'm hopeful to make it this next week! I hope you come back neg for gbs this time.

PitaKat- thank you! yay for your brother moving. I hope this next chapter in your lives go wonderful!!!

athena- I have a ds with his birthday on dec 16, would also like some time in between birthdays :)

Mushy- my dd has just stopped nursing about a week ago. kudos to you for tandem nursing! I just don't think I could. I'm so glad she finally quit. I wouldn't have forced her, but happy she did it herself finally.

donna- your boys are adorable!


----------



## Lucy3

anyone else having problems with their nose being blocked at night? I've had it for a while now but tonight it's so bad I have to sit up in bed and even still I can barely breathe :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Me too Lucy! It's so annoying!


----------



## TTCBean

Me too Lucy, can hardly breath at night I get so congested... then all day my nose runs like wild. I feel like I've had a "cold" for months now, very annoying!

Was up a lot last night feeling very nauseated :( feeling pretty unhealthy today, having to go to the bathroom a lot which isn't normal for me. Hope I didn't catch something!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Ugh me too with the plugged nose, it is on and off all night and day. :-/


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm the same with a plugged nose! Soo annoying!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Had a tiny spot of blood before. Trying not to get my hopes up but that's how it started with Holly and she was born the next day! Not had any signs since though.


----------



## Spudtastic

I also have the blocked stuffy nose.

Bev - fingers crossed your little one will be arriving soon.

Here in NZ full term is 37.5 weeks (I can't remember if I mentioned it before) so I have to get to Christmas Eve before baby is full term but I don't think she'll arrive early.

I'm getting huge pressure in the pelvis now and bh are starting to hurt (they come with nausea too) so I will remain hopeful.

It's my birthday today.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy birthday Spudtastic! Hope you have a great day :)


----------



## TTCBean

Happy birthday Spudtastic. :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy birthday Spud!! Hope you have a great day.

That's exciting Bev...the first baby of the group could be arriving any day now - such an amazing feeling to know we're in the final stretch now.

Got my Group Strep B results back and they're negative.

Just curious, are you ladies given a choice about whether baby is given the antibiotic eye ointment (to prevent blindness caused by std's) at birth? From what I've heard it sounds like it's mandatory in a lot of places. Here we're allowed to refuse but I didn't want to be given grief at the hospital so the midwife gave me a requisition to be tested for chlamydia and gonorrhea so I can wave the negative results at them if they try to argue with me...seemed like a good compromise.


----------



## donnarobinson

We don't get offered that for babies here in the uk well I never have anyway . X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I dont think we get it in the UK. I've never even heard of it. They just give vitamin K but nothing else


----------



## LockandKey

Lucy, my nose has been clogged for the entire 9 months. 

Happy Birthday spud! 

Herr in the U.S. the eye ointment is always given right after birth. They didn't even bother to ask if we wanted it or not, it's just given. Not sure if it's different at other U.S. hospitals or not. 

Painting in the nursery is just about done and with my nesting capabilities I think I can put everything else together in just a few hrs. Way to wait until last minute though. 

I feel like I'm getting bh all the time now. They aren't painful at all but I notice my bump get hard, which makes sitting or waking difficult and sometimes it's hard to breathe :/ hope they are doing something in the way of progress


----------



## TTCBean

I know you can deny it. I had a homebirth with DS so didn't get it but I have friends who've had babies in hospitals and they informed hospital staff and they didn't get it. My hb midwife asked me last week if I'd opt out if we had to do hospital, and I said yes, so she noted it to remind dh/myself at the time. 6 days left so hoping we don't need that reminder. :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you for all the birthday wishes. 

We don't have the antibiotic eye treatment here in nz either (I've never heard of it before today). We just get vitamin k with the option to opt out of that. 

I hope my strep b is negative this time because they can never find the vein to get the iv of antibiotics in. They poke and poke around. 

We are a 3 hour drive from the hospital so if things happen so quickly for me to have a home birth then I'd be very happy with that. I keep looking at the mess everywhere though and think that I couldn't give birth in such a messy house. I try to tidy but my dh is terrible. He's a really good guy just very messy. For example, dirty laundry is not put in the laundry bin....they are left wherever he takes those clothes off. If he can't find anything in drawers he pulls everything put and leaves it on the floor. He doesn't put any dishes away at all. Or anything really and it drives me insane. I'm not the tidiest person myself but it would help if he just tidied up after himself.

So the point of that digression is that any baby preparation is all down to me but I'm struggling with just tidying up and looking after an almost three year old. Normally I'd just go with the flow but I think the pregnancy hormones want everything super tidy and organised.


----------



## TTCBean

Spudtastic, I know how you feel. My DH is really really great but he is so messy :( like the other day he spilled some chips and stepped on them, said "oops" and walked away. Lol. I usually go with the flow too but having a hard time as the weeks tick by, I need this house super clean for my hb! Can't wait till next Friday because then I'm going crazy with cleaning!


----------



## Lucy3

Happy bday spud! I'm crazy about the house being spotless at the moment (I vacuumed very late last night!!) but at the moment my DH and 2 doggies are still away so it's easy to keep clean and tidy. I'm worried about that all changing!! So funny how pregnancy hormones make us so into keeping the house in order.

Oh Bev... You might be the first one to pop!! Exciting! 

Too bad a lot of us seem to have the stuffy nose. It's my least favourite late pregnancy symptom I think.


----------



## Spudtastic

TTCBean said:


> Spudtastic, I know how you feel. My DH is really really great but he is so messy :( like the other day he spilled some chips and stepped on them, said "oops" and walked away. Lol. I usually go with the flow too but having a hard time as the weeks tick by, I need this house super clean for my hb! Can't wait till next Friday because then I'm going crazy with cleaning!

Oh my ttc. I had a good giggle. Our husbands could be related. My dh did something similar with a broken egg the other day.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

My husband is the same! I'm not the cleanest person either, but far from slob. But right now, I couldn't be bothered like half the time to clean. My husband doesn't clean anything at all! He's also the type to leave his clothes exactly where he took them off. And for some reason, if he actually brings trash to be thrown away, he'll put it on the counter, right by the trash can. As for actually cleaning anything...haha yeah right! He's an awesome husband otherwise, and the sweetest guy! 

Bev that's exciting! I'm ready for baby's to be born! 

Happy b day spud! 

As for the eye ointment I wasn't even given the option, they just did it. I didn't even know what it was for, but seems silly to be done automatically.


----------



## 3athena3

Happy Birthday Spud!

Hope it's the start of something Bev!

I'll.join the always stuffy nose.club too. Just finished DS birthday party. He had so.much fun! :) Now I need to buckle.down and really get everything ready for baby and a bag packed.


----------



## blessedmomma

Bev- how exciting!!!!

Spudtastic- happy birthday! I'm having tons of pressure too.

Fit- we can refuse it here, but if we don't say anything they will just do it. I always just let them do it in the past. recently I actually asked what it was for and when I found out I thought it was absurd. they do a pap at the beginning of pregnancy and run blood work, so when all that is negative why do they still do the antibiotic?? I'm refusing it this time.

I don't know how you ladies deal with a hubby that is like that!!! I would be so annoyed. I guess you have to pick your battles though. my dh's mom always made them clean up after themselves and taught them to do the dishes and laundry. my dh does all that when needed without even being asked. he will also cook too, so when I have friends who are crazily making and freezing dinners when they have a baby coming I don't even worry about it. he takes over cooking dinner for a month or two after the baby comes and cleans anything I can't get to after he gets home from work. his mom was awesome! and he is an amazing husband in general. I really couldn't have done any better in a dh.

I had my class today and it was good. learned a lot of relaxation stuff. also had my appt so I'm hoping my gbs comes back negative. it always has before. my mw doesn't do cervical checks before labor normally, but she did today. I am 1+cm dilated and 50% effaced already :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls 
Hope ur all well
I've woken up with what feels like a uti :( 
But I've had the feeli
G a few times and never had one this pregnancy so far so really hope I haven't j didn't get up for a wee last night when oh came to bed which is I normally do. So thinking that's maybe why. 

We have the vitamin k here I always allow it . . 

I've got the midwife on Tuesday. . I won't no if I'm dialted any at all until I have my first sweep which should be the 4th Jan so 3 weeks tomoz! I'm done with being pregnant now it's all aches and pains I feel like I'm so bruised down below like someone has been kicking me lol x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Blessed, my mil never had any of her kids do anything. Ever. She just always did everything for them. All of his siblings are messy. In the three years we've lived together though I've gotten him to change a lot. I try not to press on things too much or quickly. 

Hope you don't have a uti donna!

I never thought I would say this, but I am completely over being pregnant. I'm in so much pain all the time. My waddle is pretty impressive! I don't wish him out sooner, I just wish it was time already.


----------



## donnarobinson

I feel
Fine now so think it was just from holding me wee in half the night lol. My oh cooks and cleans but is messy in some ways .. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're ok Donna :hugs:


----------



## LockandKey

Ugh I got zero sleep last because of bh coming every 10-20 mins. Most painless and just uncomfortable but I did have some painful ones too and more plug loss. I doubt it's the start of something actually I really hope it's not because the nursery is still unfinished and none of my bags are packed. Guess I should pack now. 

Now I'm completely exhausted

Hope you don't have to deal with a nasty utility Donna


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

My hubby has gotten a lot better with cleaning but he used to be the worst. When we first started dating I nearly ran for the hills the first time I saw his house. He had warned me it was a little messy but in reality it looked like a bomb had exploded in there. I was horrified. In his case his parents were so super strict that he rebelled when he moved out and just quit cleaning. He still has his bad habits (hello leaving dirty clothes everywhere) but has gotten a ton better plus he cooks everything and waits on me hand and foot in that regard (preparing and packing my lunch, cutting my apples into slices for me, making my coffee and tea etc.) so I really can't complain. 

I'm so sore too. My feet throb all the time, I feel like I got punched in the crotch and even my legs and hips were aching last night. I also have a ridiculous penguin waddle going. Oh well, not long to go now.


----------



## sportysgirl

I have done to much today! Feel so achey. Last week of work then annual leave starts before my mat leave.


----------



## embeth

Hi all ;)

Exciting bev! Fx it's the start for u!! I'm so excited to see everyone's babies start popping out! I'm quite happy to have a good 5 weeks yet.. Want the whole Christmas period out the way and the kids back to school!

I am a bit ocd with mess.. Can't stand it and it's a constant battle with a husband, 3 boys and a Labrador who sheds constantly! My oh wil do
Something if u ask him rarely thinks to do it himself I basically spend my whole day cleaning and looking after children, I'm starting my 7&9 year old with some small chores.. They know to make sure their bed is made and blinds open in the morning.

Anyone else feeling v emotional at the moment.. Things are really annoying and upsetting me I quite often feel like crawling away and hiding.!! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Errggh my heartburn is so bad tonight it's actually made me throw up. It happened all the time when pregnant with Chad but it's only been that bad tonight.
I'm in bed watching X factor in tired tho just want to no who wins now so I can go to sleep. 
X


----------



## blessedmomma

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I never thought I would say this, but I am completely over being pregnant. I'm in so much pain all the time. My waddle is pretty impressive! I don't wish him out sooner, I just wish it was time already.

^^^^^^this exactly^^^^^ told dh that very same thing this morning. it's not that I want him out right this minute since he obviously has more growing to do, but I do want it to hurry up and be time. everything is sore.

donna- glad you're feeling better already. I feel bruised down there as well. if I have to walk for longer than a few minutes it's almost unbearable.

lock- I have that same experience every night now, for at least a week and a half anyways. I'm up with contractions most of the night and then losing plug during the day. I'm really starting to think I will go into labor during the night now since that's when I have all my contractions. this happened with one of mine. every night I had contractions at 8:30pm until one night I went into actual labor at that same time.

embeth- I do the same. my kids have daily chores for things they are responsible for.

bev- any more signs today of things to come??

does everyone have their bag packed??? I have pretty much finished mine. still need to charge the mp3 player and put the little speaker in there. maybe a couple more snacks or something and I'm ready!


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry you're having an emotional day embeth. I haven't had in a long while, but I really hate those days.

donna- ick! I have had it so bad in the middle of the night before that I threw up a little. doesn't even matter if I ate something that should have caused heartburn or not, I have it every single night. horrible.


----------



## Spudtastic

Here's a tmi information question. Sex is very uncomfortable. I think baby has dropped a bit so it hurts slightly/uncomfortable to dtd. Plus I have to do all the work because of my tummy size/positions available and all the giggling around just hurts my hips more and my tummy and my vaginas just feels bruised.
But dh needs some lovin. .....

How do you ladies find it? Are you obliging even of its very uncomfortable.

I have a bit of a red face. Such an embarrassing question.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Spud, no shame in asking! If my husband and I dtd the only position I'm "comfortable" with is him from behind. It's totally okay for me because I do it just for him and that way he's the quickest :haha:


----------



## 3athena3

Spud I agree with Mushy. I've been on pelvic rest the whole time with this pregnancy but with the others me laying on my side with DH from behind was easiest. If it had been painful though I probably would have told him to ummm...handle it himself until I felt better or after the baby was born. No need for unnecessary pain in that area at this point as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## blessedmomma

spud- I definitely think the position the others gave is probably the easiest/most comfortable. there is no way at this point that I'm doing ANY of the work lol. way to go for finding the energy for all that though :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

Embeth, I really want to crawl away and hide also, my emotions are all over the place right now!

DTD I usually do so with me laying on my side or from behind, back is way too uncomfortable now, I found it difficult to breathe the last time we tried missionary.

While we are on the topic :blush: this is also embarrassing, but lately I've been finding it more and more difficult to O, and last night when DH and I DTD I couldn't reach O at all, even with extended foreplay, still nothing. This has never happened to me in my previous pregnancies before, I'm sure it is an unfortunate side effect from the pregnancy though, and it's incredibly frustrating, in more ways than one.

MW appointment tomorrow, and I should find out soon if I'm positive or negative for GBS


----------



## blessedmomma

hope it comes back negative lock!!! :hugs: my results should be in monday or tuesday, but I think they will only call if I'm positive and need to do antibiotics or something. I'm hoping no news is good news this week


----------



## LillyFleur

We've only DTD once this whole pregnancy :blush: I had a bleed early on which scared me so just didn't want to risk it (rationally I know it's safe and fine, I'm just being paranoid)

So once we get to 37 weeks I'm going to get back on the horse, so to speak...We have 9 months of sex to catch up on :rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I find DTD from behind the easiest too. I hadn't done it in ages as it was so uncomfortable but started again the other night to see if it starts anything with labour!


----------



## embeth

We are still dtd I usually go on top no other position really does the job!!lol! Not sure it will happen much more tho as I'm just so swollen down there and I'm starting to feel too big. After baby is born breastfeeding takes any desire I have away so it will be a while until dh gets any again!:blush:

Hope ur results come back ok lock xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks ladies. I'm with embeth about on top does the job for me lol but to keep dh happy I'll probably suggest behind for the test of pregnancy.
The poor lad may be worried about a repeat of last time. Dd was back to back and she turned in the birth canal. Dtd hurt for 6 months...he was banished from there for a whole 6, if not 7 months. Well we tried earlier than that but it hurt too much so I kicked him out.


----------



## donnarobinson

My CJ had his very first nativity play today I nearly cried 
How do they grow so quick? I remember having him X 
Hope ur ok girls X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww so cute. They do grow up too fast don't they :(


----------



## Lucy3

Wow you ladies are good to continue dtd while pregnant... I have zero desire! 

So cute your little CJ had a nativity play, Donna. My little boy has been sick the last few days so I took him to the doctor today. He seems to be slowly getting better :) 

I'm having a slight attack of the nerves about having this baby... Some days I'm so excited and others (like right now!) I'm so nervous I feel like I could vomit!


----------



## DannaD

I have zero drive too.,, but I do it anyway for OH. It doesn't hurt or anything, I'm just not turned on.,but OH is in such a good mood when he is getting some that it's best for all of us xD


----------



## TTCBean

I'm the opposite... Can't get enough! I am eagerly counting down the days until I'm 37 weeks! Hahaha. 4 days to go!


----------



## sportysgirl

I also agree from behind and on the side seems easiest. Finding my hubby very hot right now! lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

full term today :happydance: can't believe how fast it's flown by


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy full term Lock! :happydance:


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy full term Lock!


----------



## TTCBean

Yay, Happy full term Lock!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Yey :happydance:

Someone needs to hurry up and go into labour, I keep checking this page like a mad woman. I want to see some babies!


----------



## TTCBean

Who is furthest along, is it Bev?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

ttc- I was thinking it was bev who is furthest along too. :)

can't wait to see some babies also!!!! :happydance: or even just to hear someone say things have started :)

I can't get enough of DH right now, but as soon as bfing starts I will have zero desire at all. 

I've lost lots of plug yesterday and today. I've decided to sit on my behind until at least wednesday or thursday this week. I don't want to chance not being able to use the birth center. I'm hoping to make it as far as possible, but I just don't see it going too much longer. even sitting I'm having contractions and losing plug.


----------



## sportysgirl

Ooh exciting blessed!


----------



## Bevziibubble

How exciting Blessed! I think you will be the first to have a baby out of this group!


----------



## blessedmomma

happy full term lock!!!

thanks ladies! bev- I'm not so sure. I think there is quite a few further along than me and things can start out of nowhere really. and also this is my usual end of pregnancy stuff and usually lasts a week or two before labor starts. it is exciting for me that something is starting, but hopefully not until the end of the week at least! and any extra days beyond that will be a huge bonus. I don't want any problems with him. I googled babies born at 36 weeks and they seem to be usually healthy, but I know every day will help. my earliest that came on their own was 37+4 and 37+6 and they were fine.


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck Blessed. 

I've been sitting around as much as I can, it's so hard - my house is turning into a pig pen and I am feeling very anxious for some reason. Friday can't come quick enough! I feel guilty that my son has watched a lot more TV the past week, too. I usually limit it to 30 minutes a day! See my midwife tomorrow, will get my gbs results. Going to ask her if baby has dropped at all. No plug loss or anything going on since the initial loss but I've been sitting a lot. Infrequent BH too. A lot of back pain though and having the worst time sleeping, my hips ache so bad!!!


----------



## DannaD

Hope baby stays put for a couple more days at least Blessed!

I had an OB app today and got checked, I'm still closed. It wasn't my usual doctor, it was a woman and the check hurt a lot! Felt like she had to put her whole hand in there. It never hurt like that with my usual doc...I thought a woman would be kinder down there, nope xD. I've been spottig since, can't believe they'll check at every app now!


----------



## blessedmomma

eek danna! hope your usual doc is there for any further checks. you would think a woman would be a little more gentler. hope the spotting stops soon. :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Hi all, 

Very exciting that some of u are getting so close.. I can't really believe we are all coming to the end of our pregnancies. Bought baby a little coat today..so cute! Can't wait to have a baby to put in it!!

My hormones are making me such an emotional mess at the moment..
Dh keeps annoying the hell out of me with his male selfishness and making me upset!so fed up with it. 

My eldest boy has been sick tonight.. Found out there has been a bug going round his class so praying it doesn't get all of us don't think i can cope with sickness everywhere at the moment.sad for him he will miss his school Christmas dinner tomorrow.

Here's my bump pic from today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## blessedmomma

gorgeous bump embeth! sorry you're having a hard time emotionally. hope the sickness doesn't make its way around to everyone :(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've always thought cervical checks were painful unless I was actually dilated a decent amount. I'm dreading getting one, but at the same time in curious!

You've got such a perfect bump embeth!


----------



## Lucy3

I'm not a fan of cervical checks either...they really hurt me! I would ask not be checked next time, Danna, especially if it's not your regular doc! 
Cute bump Embeth!


----------



## Lucy3

TTC, I'm feeling anxious too the last few days. It's like sometimes its excitement but usually just plain anxiety. Don't worry about your Lo watching more tv this week, you have to look after yourself and little baby and it's a nice quiet time for your toddler before the chaos begins!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I've been watching way too much TV too. I normally keep it at 30 to 45 minutes per day but I find TV much easier than hide and seek lol. 

I'm also getting quite lazy. I just can't be bothered with scrubbing and cleaning at all and I just hate cooking. It doesn't help at the moment that dd still wakes up two or three times a night. It's just exhausting. She's nearly three.


----------



## 3athena3

Happy term Lock!

Great bump Embeth! 

Hope baby stays put for you blessed and ttc!

I had an OB appt today. They seem so pointless and time consuming at this point. Since I have c-sections they don't check for gbs or do cervical checks or anything but still.want me to go in once a week. :shrug: I've never gone into labor on my own so I have pretty much decided my body has no idea what to do in that regard. No signs this time will be any different. On the upside only 2 weeks until we get to meet our little guy!


----------



## blessedmomma

ttc, lucy, spud- I've been laying around since saturday when my mw told me to take it easy til thursday this week. my kids usually don't watch much tv at all, but hey what can you do? I figure I'm in 9 month pregnant mode :haha: DH cleaned the bathrooms for me this weekend and the only thing I've done is dinner this week. and even my two older girls are helping out with that. I'm pretty useless atm. we have to get groceries this thursday or friday and since we are such a big family it can take a couple hours. I'm sending my girls with DH to get it done. they will love to go and I won't be tortured with painful hips and a bruised feeling crotch for two days over it :wacko: as far as I'm concerned I'm doing good by having them do their school work while I sit in the recliner before turning them loose on tv and video games or playing out back the rest of the day. 

spud- I'm sorry your LO is still waking. one of mine did that til he was about 4 yrs old. FINALLY grew out of it. I hadn't done anything different with him than the rest of them, I think some kids are just that way :hugs:

athena- that made me lol! at least you get to hear baby's heartbeat once a week. :)

ugh- the heartburn is such torture sometimes!


----------



## donnarobinson

I had heartburn bad again last night it's so vile :( 
So I have the midwife today! Full term in two days can't believe it not that means anything to me I'll still go over due u wait and see. 

Well I've been accepted for a move I'm a two bed at the min and been offered a three bedroom.. 
I've got to pass a few checks and stuff move but will be moving in Jan so will either have a new born or be ready to have him I'm dreading jt I moved when I was 6 months pregnant with Chad and that killed me lol. 

I need to get CJ a Xmas jumper for his nursery party Friday I think Santa is coming along aswell X


----------



## Lucy3

Athena, I feel the same way! Tomorrow is my second last OB appointment so that's good. I think we have the same c section date? 29th? It's such a pain getting babysitting organised for a 5 min check!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm not having a c section and I find weekly appointments a waste of time. I drive half an hour to my hospital, where I always have to wait past my appointment time, only to be in a room for 5 minutes. I have an appointment Friday and then the following Tuesday! I'm going to cancel the Tuesday one.


----------



## donnarobinson

So had midwife 
I have protein in My wee for first time but low blood pressure and the little monkey has gone back to back I was really hoping he didn't as my the other two were both back to back hopefully he wil move back into the correct position . Back in two weeks at 38+5 then have the consultant at 39+4 :) X everything is fine tho measuring 37 weeks so what I should be X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad all went well but sorry baby's gone back to back. Holly was back to back too x


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad your appointment went well. 

Poppy started back to back too.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hopefully he turns back around. Alexander was back to back all the way to the end.


----------



## SakuraRayne

Hey ladies ive had alot going on here... Bub is still breech and I'm already 36 weeks... Spent 3 days in hospital cause I feel dizzy n breathless they checked me for pre eclampsia and I didn't have it but there super worried bout my breathlessness and dizziness I can't walk really any more without having the whole place spin... :( but it looks like I'm heading for a c section if he doesn't turn by my appointment with hospital on Christmas eve will be booking in c section I'm refusing evc cause I feel crap enough as it is and don't want to feel more dizzy :( and only 50/50 chance of working... So yer fun fun here


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry to hear SakuraRayne!


Had midwife appointment - still 2cm 50% effaced, so no progression which is good. She was actually surprised it wasn't more! Baby has dropped she noted. She feels I won't make it to my due date of Jan 8! On Friday she wants me to start RRLT and evening primrose. On bed rest until Friday still.


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry Sakura :hugs:


Glad your appointment went well TTC :)


Getting a lot of Braxton Hicks this evening including two very painful ones. No idea how i will cope in labour when I can hardly cope with this!


----------



## LillyFleur

Bevziibubble said:


> Getting a lot of Braxton Hicks this evening including two very painful ones. No idea how i will cope in labour when I can hardly cope with this!

Come on baby! :dance:

I'm having NOTHING, no BH, no cramping, no plug loss, no pressure etc - went for a long brisk walk with the dog this afternoon and I feel no different, not even waddling! Really think I'm in it for the long haul :( baby is having a quiet afternoon which doesn't help (it's usually quiet in an afternoon anyway but I'm at that stage where everything worries me and I just want baby out)

Sakura that sounds awful :hugs: :(


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- I hope he turns soon. is that maybe the reason your others went over due? I've heard their position can effect things like that.

ttc- so glad you haven't progressed any further! come on friday :hugs: I have the same feeling so I know how it goes. I'm eagerly waiting for thursday to come.

sakura- sorry baby is breech still and that you're dealing with so much. wonder what's going on with the dizziness and breathlessness! it would definitely worry me. are you anemic or is your blood pressure really low? that's the only two things that I get dizzy from while pregnant.

bev- I know exactly what you mean! some of my bh are very painful and I've been using my labor breathing techniques to practice when I have one. sometimes it's just too much though, and these are the practice ones!!! ugh

well, I have successfully been on my rear since saturday. I did have to go to the store last night for printer ink and by the end I wanted to cry. had several contractions and severe crotch pain. lost some more plug today. think even a short run to the store needs to be done by DH from now til thursday at least.

and my youngest who is 21 months old is teething. think the big ones are coming in. poor monkey is miserable. but also means she is up a couple times a night screaming. haven't slept good for a couple weeks now and it's really wearing me down :( hope her teeth come in before landon gets here


----------



## blessedmomma

lilly- I hope baby starts moving more. cheeky baby already worrying mama! maybe things will suddenly start to progress very soon. :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh could be why the were both over due I'm not to worried tho because even tho Chad was back to back he turned in labour and my labour wasn't to bad or long so hopefully even if he stays back to back he will turn in labour X


----------



## SakuraRayne

Blessed- im on iron tabs and those levels where fine but I do have a little bit of a low blood pressure was all over the place for 3 days while I was in hospital... But the breathlessness is caused by bubs head way up it truly sucks..

Thanks ladies hopefully I can book this c section in soon cause can't go on much longer with all this... I'm glad my mums close by so spending time at her house during day so I have someone to look after me cause Hubby's still working for the moment.... Can't believe how close where all getting x


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- that's good he turned and the labor wasn't so long or rough!

sakura- oh I hate when they are so high I can't breath!!! thankfully my LO dropped a bit so I can breath, but now I have tons of low pressure. if it's not one thing it's another! hope you get a date soon. would be nice to know what to look forward to! did you say christmas eve they were giving you the date, or did I misread that??


----------



## Chelle26

hey ladies how are you all

blimey you lot are brave only 45 mins of tv 
finley has that just whilst i adjust in the morning and make 
lunch for hubby lol god love peppa pig and paw patrol !!!! 

nesting has well and truely set in again im just stopping sorting stuff and its now 10.30pm lol

midwife tomoz lets hope this little boy is fully engaged as he was 3/5 two weeks ago


----------



## donnarobinson

My boys have CBeebies on a lot drives me mad there not always watching it and obv CJ goes nursery etc but it is on a lot bad mummy lol x

My hospital bags are packed x


----------



## LillyFleur

I think I've figured out why movements are lighter, baby has been on my left side (head down) facing sideways towards my belly button, well now they're is a solid mass practically in the centre of my abdomen so think he's moved to the centre now and is kicking inwards!

I was in a right panic earlier thinking I was going to have to call the hospital as I had hardly any movement, he's usually active 10-12am so have been counting kicks and have got to 18 in an hour, phew.


----------



## Lucy3

Lilly! You said HE! Do you know it's a boy or still team yellow??


----------



## Lucy3

I'm waiting for my OB appointment. Been an hour so far! Then I have to go to the hospital for my midwife/pre op/maternity tour. Big baby day! 

Sakura, hope you get a c section date soon. Sounds miserable! 

Bev and Blessed, bet one of you are the first holding their baby in our group! 

Chelle I had a crazy nesting day yesterday. I rushed out and got things like breast pads and baby blankets. People are telling me my belly has dropped!


----------



## Spudtastic

Lily - my baby is in the same position and I have an anterior placenta. Some days I go without feeling a thing. Luckily I have an old school midwife who is happy to check me out without an appointment and everything has been fine.

Scan this morning at 36+2 showed that my little girl is well and healthy. Her head is quite low even though my belly hasn't dropped. She is currently NOT back to back so I'm very happy. Her weight was estimated at 5lb 15oz (2.6kg). I know it's +/- 1lb but it's a nice average size. I think dd1 was estimated at 5lb 7oz and she was born 5 days overdue at 6lb 14oz.


----------



## SakuraRayne

Yer so I get a date Christmas eve I just can't wait lol at least its only a week... not to mention its summer here so breathing is even more harder :( hate it soo much 
Soon we get meet all our lil bubs so excited


----------



## 3athena3

Lucy- yes my section date is the 29th too!

Sakura- hope everything works out for you and they get baby out asap. Being pregnant makes all illness, pain, etc much more miserable. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

I've had a couple bouts of nesting, but DH is in full nesting at the moment. he has been cleaning and fixing things for a week now. he does this every time. makes me tired just watching him. anyone else's DH going crazy???


----------



## LillyFleur

Lucy3 said:


> Lilly! You said HE! Do you know it's a boy or still team yellow??

Still team :yellow: I just get sick of saying 'it' sometimes, plus my husband calls it a he all the time.

I wish I could nest but my house is still being decorated! Ahh!!! Our bedroom is done, but kitchen and nursery are not.


----------



## embeth

Morning all ;)

Hope everyone's ok and babies are all kicking away!
My little one seems to like sticking a foot or knee under my rib a lot! I literally couldn't bend to put my shoe on this morning because of it!!

I'm not very good at limiting TV really! I like it on as background noise, when my older two were little it was CBeebies a lot but to be honest none of my children have ever been that interested until they were older.. Jacob was 2 in September and still the most he ll watch is the theme tune to Thomas the tank engine!i wish he would watch more as I get no break unless he's sleeping!!

My last two days at work tomorrow and Friday then I'm done for a whole year!!!! Midwife next week for my 36 wk apt. I still keeping checking in here in the hope someone has popped!!;))


----------



## Bevziibubble

All my signs seem to have fizzled out. I keep getting excited over nothing, he's keeping me in suspense :haha:


We have the TV on far too much here too. I'm absolutely exhausted with Holly waking up every 1-2 hours and then she wakes for the day at 5.30am ish every day. She is just unable to play alone for some reason, she's always been like that, so I find myself sitting on the floor playing with her a lot which is very uncomfortable when this pregnant! The TV can be such a nice break, especially when she wont even let me go to the kitchen if she's not occupied by the TV!


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth, my almost 2 year old won't watch tv either. He'll watch things on YouTube (he flicks through things and usually watched some adult unwrapping kinder surprises??) but that's it. I was hoping he would sit in front of a Tv show by the time the baby came but it's not looking good! 

I met with a midwife today and we talked about the c section etc then she got someone to show me round the maternity ward. It's rather nice! All the rooms have double beds and en suites and look pretty updated. They like c section patients to stay 5 nights but if I want to leave earlier they can organise a midwife to come to my house. The hotel program they run may not be open as its Christmas/new year but she said if it is I can be transferred over there for the last two nights and enjoy the room service! 

I'm set on the name Annabel at the moment. My DH hasn't answered when I've asked his thoughts yet. He arrives on Sunday so guess I'll get an idea then. Does anyone else have a partner who has a lot of options on names? Part of me thinks I should get more say but don't know if I'm being silly thinking that. He changed my DS name a week before he was born so feel like maybe I should get that final say this time!


----------



## Chelle26

ahhh what is it with these crappy unwrapping vids finley loves them !!!!! 

just had midwife and baby is 4/5 engaged !!!!!! fingers crossed he comes soon im off to get a ball today 

ugh i wish hubby was like that but he doesn't get in till 6-7 so cant expect him to want to after a day plastering !!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay that's great news Chelle! :)


----------



## LillyFleur

I'm so confused about engagements, on my notes 4/5 engaged is hardly engaged at all and 0/5 is fully engaged (edit: just checked my notes and 2/5 is apparently engaged) Then to make matters even more confusing my midwife starts writing things like 3-4/5 engaged :dohh:

Why can't they make it simple!!! 

I have the TV on all the time, even if I'm not watching it - I just like a bit of background noise :blush:

Embeth - yay for last day of work! 

Lucy - my DH drives me crazy with names, he just says 'that's nice' when I suggest a name! Sometimes I would like a bit more input.

Bev - I always thought you would deliver first out of us all, hurry up little man!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Embeth my baby is always wedging his bum directly under my ribs so I know what you mean about not being able to bend over. 

Lucy Annabel is such a pretty name, hopefully your DH goes for it! Mine is so difficult with names too. He already had Thomas picked out for a boy (it was his dad's name) but he never liked any of the female names I picked nor did he have any suggestions of his own...no idea what we would have done if Baby was a girl!


----------



## donnarobinson

CJ likes to watch those you tube videos of people unwrapping kinder eggs lol and the one ones where toys change colour in water
The tv is always on in my house to even if we're not watching it . 
Aww bet you can't wait to finish work now embeth :) X 
CJ breaks up Friday no more school runs . He goes back the 4th Jan I bet I still haven't had baby lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

Those videos of them unwrapping things are so weird!!!! I always wonder what these adults do during the day lol. 

I wish I could help with the engagement stuff but they don't mention any of that here. They just tell me whether baby has dropped or not. I know they don't 'expect' subsequent babies to drop until labor. Maybe that's why they don't measure it? Idk. But I've had some drop then go back up, ornery monkeys! And I've had them drop even though they weren't my first so their theory is wrong lol. 

I'm so happy to see Wednesday!!! Just have to make it through today and I'm able to deliver at the birthing center!!! :happydance: takes a ton of pressure off me


----------



## LockandKey

I finally got the nursery put together last night, now all we need to do is hang curtains and replace a light switch and we are all done! So I'll post some pictures soon! :)

So Christmas and baby stuff is all taken care of, now there's nothing left to do but relax and wait. It is sooooo nice not having anything pressing on my mind or rushing to get last minute stuff together.

I'm being seen by my midwife every week now. My next appointment will be Monday, and she told me they will start checking for effacement and dilation then. I'm curious as to if I've progressed some. This little girl has definitely dropped! I get pressure and random tinges when I walk, BH every hr to half hr, and sometimes get some painful ones in there. I've knocked up my RRLT intake from 1 cups to 2, though I should try to squeeze in 3 or 4 in a day.

I'm soooo ready for this baby to come now!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy birthday to Landon! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy birthday Landon X


----------



## embeth

So funny with the YouTube clips.. My lo loves tractors he watches tractors and songs about tractors on YouTube all the time!my older little boy used to be obsessed with watching kids open kinder eggs!!

Goodluck to all of u getting close and having signs.. No signs for me! I'm more than happy for her to stay put for a few weeks yet tho! Xx


----------



## Chelle26

happy birthday landon


----------



## Spudtastic

I just logged on and saw 'happy birthday Landon'. I thought that blessed had her baby lol. Then I read Heathers post. Happy birthday Landon.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm in no rush for him to come either I'd rather get Xmas out the way but I'm getting so sore and fed up i feel so swollen down below and stared to be so scared about labour again X X


----------



## LockandKey

I'm definitely swollen too Donna, and when baby moves now, it's really, really uncomfortable. Since she's so low down every time she moves she pushes down on my lady parts and there is a ton of pressure :( it's actually a bit painful


----------



## TTCBean

Happy birthday Landon. :)

So excited today is almost done then just have to make it through Thursday and then I can have a home birth! :) midwife said I should be fine to travel this weekend for the day for a family Xmas gathering. Hoping he stays put until at least after Christmas. Lots of lower back ache but that's about it. I've been sitting a lot so not many pains and aches.


----------



## Lucy3

Happy birthday Landon! 

Haha so funny other little ones find the silly you tube clips interesting too! &#128514;

I woke up with a burny, contracting uterus. I think it's just my bladder causing it even when I don't really need to do wee. Still very tender today, like a burny period pain. Going to take it easy today, I've been doing too much I think. 

Glad you've (almost!) made it to 37 weeks blessed and TTC! 

Was thinking frustrated hasn't been on in a while, hope she's doing well x


----------



## LockandKey

Happy Birthday Landon.

I hope frustrated is alright too Lucy.

Well I've been having BH every 5-10 mins, and it's made walking through the store whilst out shopping extremely difficult. Now sitting at home, and that's uncomfortable too.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I haven't been feeling very well at all since yesterday afternoon. I was telling my friend how I felt and she told me I should go get my BP checked. It was 147/101. I was told to call L&D right away and they've instructed me to go in right away. My husband and I are dropping off ds with mil and then headed there.


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck Lock! Maybe it's the start of something?


Oh no, Mushymilkfor2! :( Keep us updated, keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## LockandKey

Oh Mushy, how scary! Keep us updated please!

BH have tapered off, I'm sure I will be teased a ton with the hope that things may be starting until actual labor starts. End of pregnancy is horrible like that after all :rofl:

Can't wait for some babies to making their way into the thread though!


----------



## TTCBean

End of pregnancy symptom spotting is way worse than TWW symptom spotting! Hahaha!


----------



## Lucy3

Mushy I'm glad you've gone in! That's a very high bp reading. Please keep us updated with how you go x 

I know what you mean, lock! Every BH and feeling different feels like it could be a sign! Totally worse than TWW spotting, TTC! I read somewhere that the percentage of people who have their babies at 37 was something ridiculously low like 6%? So ready to see the first baby! Come on Bev! No pressure! Haha. I was thinking though, how great is it that our group hadn't had any preemie babies (and hopefully it stays that way).


----------



## 3athena3

Mushy- Good luck! Hoping everything is going better for you. Glad you caught the high BP before it got out of hand. :hugs:

Lucy- I.was.thinking the same thing about how lucky the group has been to not have any premies so far. There also aren't any twins though and they tend to come first. 

With everything going on today sounds like Mushy or Lock might be first. :)


----------



## LockandKey

I definitely agree Lucy!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Thank you ladies, everything seems to be doing fine. All my BP readings here were completely within normal range. I do however have the start of an ear infection which could be causing all of my issues and previous high reading. I'm being prescribed antibiotics and hopefully that'll help me feel better rather quickly. 

The monitor did pick up several contractions that I didn't realize I was having. I don't think I'll be the first, or even one of the first to go! I have my money on bev or blessed!


----------



## blessedmomma

lock- I agree, it is so nice to have christmas and all the baby stuff ready. talk about finally being able to relax a minute. the BH sound like a great sign! too bad they tapered off. I have had false labor with a couple of mine and I'm nervous it's gonna happen again with all the cramps, contractions, and plug loss. I'm ok with waiting a bit longer, but I don't want it starting and stopping all the time- so confusing! 

heather- happy birthday Landon! :cake: I have a birthday here also :)

lucy- I hope you're not getting an infection? or maybe the start of something?? :flower:

Mushy- I hope you and baby are ok! glad you're going in. DH and I said a prayer :hugs:

today is my DS Jaxon's 6th birthday :cloud9: such a big boy

soooooo excited to make it to 37 weeks!!! :yipee: I would love if he stayed put a while longer, but feeling very relaxed about it if he does come anytime now


----------



## blessedmomma

mushy- so glad to hear you are ok!!!! I'm glad they caught the ear infection and are treating it :hugs: I wish I didn't feel my contractions!!!! how nice :thumbup:


----------



## LillyFleur

Glad is all is ok Mushy :hugs: 

Lock - you had me excited there with the BHs!! Fingers crossed they pick up again soon.

Haha it's so true this is like TWW symptom spotting. I'm still having NOTHING.


----------



## Spudtastic

I had my midwife appointment today and baby's head is quite low down. Fundal height today at 36+3 was 34cm. Last week it was 35cms. Lots of bh for me too. I don't think I'm having a December baby but could be a few days earlier than my due date.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad everything is ok Mushy :hugs:


That's great Spudtastic! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls happy birthday to ur boy Jaxon blessed :) 

37 weeks today &#128515; Yay for full term I will still be here past my due date tho I just no it lol
Well only two more days of school runs in glad today and tomoz and that's it 
I have my pre leaving inspection today to see if it's ok to move I hope it passed and I get the keys for my new house quickly as I'm dreading moving want jt all sorted X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy full term Donna!


----------



## LillyFleur

Happy full term Donna & good luck with the house :)

I'm finally getting some pressure around the pubic bone area (feels like it's bruised) fingers crossed that's the head moving lower :dance:


----------



## embeth

Morning all,

Glad u are ok mushy!

I'm at work.. And even though I finish tomorrow I have a full day of teaching today and have lost all motivation! Cannot be bothered at all! To
Top it off my last group of the day have to do a test so I will have 30 tests to mark!!

Very happy to be 35 weeks today ;) have officially reached the stage of feeling fat unattractive and uncomfortable... If t results in a healthy baby girl all be worth it though ;)

Have good days everyone :)) xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/E258D000-B2D4-4194-919F-A6F2FA472D18_zpsreicm7xd.jpg

37 Week bump

Happy 35 weeks Hun :) shame about the tests to make nearly finished now tho Hun x


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy term Blessed and Donna. Great bump Donna.

Glad all is ok Mushy.

Glad your midwife appointment went well Spud. 

Happy 35 weeks Embeth.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fab bump Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

I passed the inspection so have got my new house X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay great news! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Thanks again for all the support and well wishes! So far I've only taken one antibiotic and I already feel so much better! I haven't had an appetite since Tuesday night and this morning I've woken up starving! 

Happy 37 weeks donna! Your bump looks great! Congrats on the new house.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy belated birthday Landon and Jaxon!

Glad your BP is okay now Mushy. Mine was in the 140's /90's when I checked it last week but was then fine at the midwife's and has been good since.

That's nice that Baby might come a bit early Spud! I had a group midwife appointment yesterday and overhead one of the women being told she'd lost some fundal height from the week before so I guess it was the same for her.

Speaking of fundal height my bump was measuring right on at my appointment last week and yesterday it measured a week and a half ahead! Midwife says Thomas has had a growth spurt. Yikes I hope it doesn't mean I'm going to go way over.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you won't go over Fit Mama!


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Hope everyone's ok. 

I know probably spoken about this before but do u all get like period pain tightening across the bottom of your bump?? I keep getting them coming back. They go around the bottom of my bump and into the top of my left thigh! Had them for quite a while this morning at work quite painful and not like Brixton hicks. Is this normal at only 35 weeks?? I remember being awake at night with them exactly the same leading to Jacobs birth but within a week or two of him being due not this early!!
Xx


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry embeth I haven't experienced that before!

Been getting a ton of pinching pain near (I assume) my cervix. Wonder what it is? Feels different than "lightening crotch"! 1 more day until 37 weeks!!


----------



## LockandKey

great news on the house Donna :thumbup:

Embeth, I had a lot of period type pain in my 2nd pregnancy with DS, I was told it was false labor, I was really worried about preterm labor, but went on to carry him until 40 weeks when I went into labor spontaneously. I was worried about preterm labor. I think as long as they don't become more painful, form a pattern, or get closer together all is fine/normal.

TTC I get that a lot too now that baby has dropped. I think it's her head pushing down on everything. It does feel quite uncomfortable!

So all things considered, I actually fee really great at the end of this pregnancy. Aggressive fatigue aside, I don't have heartburn, any back pains, or extra aches. I got lucky somehow!


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- gorgeous bump!! happy full term :) yay for your new home. I hope the move is not too rough on you. enjoy the time off from running around!

embeth- I hope these last two days aren't too rough on you. You're almost there mama!!! :hugs:

mushy- glad you're already feeling better :flower:

spud- great signs! hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too long :)

full term for me today!!!! so happy to make it here. I actually didn't have contractions last night, but still had a hard time staying asleep.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy full term Blessed!


----------



## blessedmomma

embeth- definitely could be prodromal labor, which is pre-labor or false labor. it's partly what I'm experiencing right now. I only know since I've had it at the end of other pregnancies. It can make it hard to know when actual labor has started or not, which is confusing and frustrating. 

ttc- I agree with lock. sounds like baby is low and causing the pinching :hugs:

lock- so nice you haven't had too many issues. my last pregnancy I had severe spd and it was so painful. I was told I would have it every pregnancy from there on out. but thankfully I haven't gotten it this time


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls. Hopefully it's just my body preparing, I really don't want an early baby. 

Happy full term blessed and Donna! Great bump Donna and great news about your house hope moving goes smoothly for u! 

Xxx


----------



## DannaD

This is getting so exciting! Can't wait to know who'll have the first baby! 
I have zero sign so won't be me! Haha

Tomorrow is my last work day, although it's not a real work day, it's the Christmas party! I know it's many ladies's last day too, yay! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Enjoy your Christmas party Danna! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

Everyone's getting so close and starting to see signs of labor, exciting! Can't believe some of you are full term already! This thread is definitely moving faster now that we're symptom spotting lol. 

Nothing is happening with me except for the odd braxton hicks, but that's okay. I want baby to stay put until we're into January! Also, we still don't have any baby things out yet, waiting for hubby to have time to get everything out of storage. I have started packing my hospital bag though, so that's progress lol. Also, I've got our toddler all set up in the kid room now :thumbup:

Lock, I feel like I'm lucky too with how I'm feeling. I've been having some sciatic nerve pain that comes and goes, and pain under my left rib every day, but other than that I feel really pretty good for a woman almost 9 months pregnant :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

I've finally finished putting together Miss Claire's nursery! Talk about last minute, but I'm glad to be done.
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/248296_10201363669490319_6707161648250022425_n_zpsm9lwxxrf.jpg

Not a whole lot going on other than a rocker and dresser. The room is large and the walls are pretty bare, so it feels a tad empty, and I was considering putting up some framed pictures of our maternity shoot to break up some of the emptiness. 

And here is my 37 week bump. My mirror is in need of some cleaning
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/10410965_10201362643904680_1127622592306314838_n_zpsbpall4x6.jpg

I've been getting more painful BH by the day! No more plug loss to speak of, but hoping she makes her appearance soon. I finally feel way more ready for this little girl to arrive!


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bump lock! <3

pita- at least you have started making some progress with your bag and getting your toddler set up :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) 
Hope ur well.. Lovely bump lock :)
Not long for us all at all 
Can't believe it's Xmas next week I'm so excited for the kids :) can't wait to see there faces. 
No idea when I'll get keys for new house yet but hopefully be sometime soon . 
X


----------



## LillyFleur

Good luck with the house Donna :) 

I've started to get more BH, had quiet a few last night (well maybe 10 which is a lot for me) still completely painless, was having every so slight backache. Think it's just baby getting into position. 

I've got my work Xmas do tonight, it's been a long running joke throughout my pregnancy that my waters will break while I'm dancing tonight, fingers crossed they DONT!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

We've got a company party for my husband's work tonight. I'm half looking forward to it and half not. I'd really rather just lie around and do nothing! But at the same time they usually do throw a good Christmas party! But then, I'm usually able to drink (they always do open bar) and this year I obviously can't! 

Lilly that would be awkward and not so fun!;but at the same time would also be kind of funny. 

I'm so exhausted. Besides the fact that it's 130 in the morning here and I can't seem to sleep, I went to an amusement park with my sil too see santa. We have passes and they've got an excellent santa area. We got there when the park opened and planned to just go in and leave. Except we were too early and needed to wander about for 2 hours. Then santa was a no show. The people working literally had no idea where he was! 

Then I came home and cleaned my house. Well, most...okay some of it. But it was super messy and a lot of work!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope the works Christmas party goes well :)


Sorry you are so tired and can't sleep. It's awful when that happens :(


That's a shame Santa was a no show :(


----------



## Lucy3

Lovely bump and nursery, Lock! 

Christmas parties sound fun (except I guess standing around feeling big and not being able to partake in a festive beverage does put a bit of a downer on the night!) still, nice to get into the Christmas spirit! 

Yay for your new house, Donna! Do you think you'll be moved in before baby?? 

I know what you mean about not sleeping Mushy. I've been taking a little nibble of restavit each night to help with the nasal congestion and insomnia. Don't know what I'd do without it now. My OB suggested it so I guess it's ok despite the mixed information online. 

I've been getting more BH too, some hurt! Like right now! Baby has to stay in till Sunday morning (when DH finally arrives) then I'll relax. 

Come on first baby! Feeling anything Bev? Do you think we'll get our first baby before Christmas?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today I'm 38+3 which was the gestation I was at when Holly was born, but still no signs of baby. I feel so tough though, had diarrhoea for a few days, cramps, no appetite at all. Surely it will happen soon!


----------



## Lucy3

Fingers crossed, Bev! All sound like excellent impending labour signs :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

The BH are really sore when they're like that Heather aren't they :(


Midwife appointment this morning and all ok but baby is back to back. She thinks once he turns a bit then labour will start. Holly was the same though and she never turned before labour which I think made things more difficult. She says he is quite deeply engaged but could always come out again with him being a second baby.


----------



## embeth

Great pics lock x 

Bev hoping things happen for u soon! I really can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## LockandKey

I'm also so excited for some baby pics and babies to be born. Was wondering if we'll have any Christmas eve, Christmas, or new years babies in the group, and if any babies will share birthdays


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can't wait to find out when all our babies will be born! :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Morning girls! My last day at work until 2017, I can't believe it!! Happy last day Danna and everyone else who is finishing work today! :happydance:

We also have my work Christmas party tonight. It will be nice to say bye to everyone before mat leave starts but I won't be able to take advantage of the open bar again (I was pregnant at last year's Xmas party too!) and will have to be the designated driver, oh well.

Sharing a photo from my maternity session...couldn't have imagined that my bump could possibly get any bigger, but it has!
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20151217_191928.jpg
File size: 131.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely photo Fit Mama! :)


Yay for your last day at work, enjoy the Christmas party :D


----------



## PitaKat

Cute picture, fit mama!

Congrats to the ladies working their last day today! :dance:

I seem to be developing a cold :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon PitaKat :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

Cute picture fitmama!

Well last night before bed I was having BH 15 minutes apart, the last one being pretty painful, I had to do special breathing to get through it. Felt like it lasted ages, and afterwards my stomach was so achy and my lower back was on fire!! It made me feel very anxious... made the reality that the end is near and I will *have* to go through labour again... was able to fall asleep eventually but woke up and had BH again every 12-18 minutes for about 1.5 hours. Today I attempted to do a pregnancy work out DVD and since then I can barely move from lighting crotch type pain, my cervix feels like it's been pinched/ripped apart... yikes!

Oh and 37 weeks today!!!!! Hoping babe stays in until at least next week. We have a family Christmas gathering on Sunday and I really want LO to go! Midwife said I should be okay to travel if I'm not showing labour signs.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds painful TTC :hugs:


Happy full term!


----------



## Spudtastic

Fit - great photo 

TTC - I hope those BH stay away until the real thing.

I'm starting to stress that my house is too messy/dirty just in case I have this baby at home. If birth is so quick that I don't make it to hospital I don't mind but I'm just feeling so pregnant it's hard to keep up with the housework. Everything needs a good scrub too. I think I'll be more embarrassed about the midwife seeing the state of my house, than I will be from probably pooing and making a mess from waters/blood etc. The midwife is coming to my house for our next visit so I will work for scrubbing it all for then.
We did get a cleaner in a couple of times two months ago but the lady annoyed me. She kept rearranging my drawers and cupboards instead of scrubbing so I didn't get her in again. #firstworldproblems I know lol. I was lucky to get her a few times as it was.


----------



## donnarobinson

I get the keys to my new house Monday :) going to move tueSday so hectic right by Xmas and having. A baby lol x


----------



## Chelle26

omg thats so quick donna !!!!.

i had a feeling even before i was pregnant i was going to have a xmas eve baby even stranger is that this baby was nowhere near planned !!!!

im in lots of pain today lots of dull aches in my lady area lol


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- so nice you're getting to move sooner and possibly before baby comes (even though it's christmas week!)

bev- sounds like great signs!!!! can't wait to hear an update that your LO is here. maybe there is something on spinning babies to move him to anterior and speed things along??

yay for the christmas parties ladies :)

pita- I hope you aren't getting sick :(

fit- you look gorgeous :)

ttc- happy full term! and that sounds like some good signs you're having :)

spud- hope you're able to have a home birth. I'm sure it won't matter how messy your house is :flower:

I always wanted to make sure my kids weren't born on anyone else's birthday or a holiday, but I have to admit the thought of having a christmas eve, christmas, or new years eve baby sounds very unique and lovely :D

I didn't have a lot of contractions last night, but definitely some today. I took a nice hot shower and things settled a bit. I'm certainly having prodromal labor now. I realized it last night since I've experienced it in the past. painful contractions that feel like the real thing, are in patterns, but fizzle out after a couple hours. :( this is becoming exhausting. still losing bits of plug every day so I'm sure they are doing something, but prodromal labor usually only gets you to 3-4 cm dilated and helps effacement along. oh well, I guess anything helps!


----------



## Lucy3

A Christmas or New Years baby would be special, blessed. I wonder if one of us will have one! 

I have this weird feeling like im about to get my period (which weirdly is the feeling I get before my BFP!) like that dull ache and heavy feeling. 38 weeks today so I guess it's my uterus getting ready. I want to tell it not to bother as she's coming out the sun roof in just over a week! Haha


----------



## 3athena3

Lucy- coming out of the sunroof is a great way to put it :xmas13: I have been having the same "conversation" with baby Angelo. I've been crampy and I think he's dropped but he needs to just stay put until the c-section. I don't want labor drama and a rushed surgery when it can be calm and scheduled in just over a week.

Great news about the move Donna!

I'm curious to see if the full moon on Christmas has any effect. If ever there was a time to start having babies in this thread that would be an exciting one. :)


----------



## LillyFleur

Full term today! :happydance: thankfully my waters didn't break last night at the Christmas party, phew! Got a lovely star cot mobile as a leaving gift.

Bump is rock hard and so uncomfortable!

I'd love a New Years Eve/Day baby, what a great day to have your birthday on.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Where are all the babies at guys?! We're over half way through December and no babies!? I mean, I don't want to rush anyone but there's usually at least one right? 

I just got back from my husband's work Christmas party. I had a pretty good time, and thankfully had multiple extra hands to watch ds who wanted to go all over the place! 

Hopefully I can manage to get my hospital bag packed this weekend! You'd think after two trips to L&D I would have gone and done it already.


----------



## TTCBean

So here I am up at 2am! I can't get comfy in my bed, my hips keep aching/burning and going numb and my mind won't turn off... And then I had this insane hunger so now I'm sitting in the kitchen eating an apple and peanut butter toast. Hoping I can get some sleep before DS wakes up to join me in my bed (we cosleep half the night)! Having a few BH but nothing too bad, lots of period cramping though.


----------



## Spudtastic

Mushy - I agree. You'd think there would be at least one baby by now. Though they do like them all to be fully baked before they come out which is good.

Ttc - sorry you can't sleep. I hope you get some soon.

I haven't packed a hospital bag yet either. Maybe i will try tomorrow.


----------



## embeth

Excellent news about the house Donna! So quick as well! 

I can't believe we haven't had any babies yet! These babies are far too comfortable!;)

Off to watch my eldest play football this morning then friends over for little Xmas gathering this arvo.. Feeling all very Christmas like
Now.. Especially as I have no work for a year!!

Xx


----------



## Lucy3

I hate when I can't sleep, TTC. Maybe your period cramps will turn into something more?! 

I had one contraction this evening that was so painful! I was sweating!! But that was it. Like you, Athena, happy to wait till the 29th for a nice calm birth (out the sun roof!) :)

Is there a full moon coming up? Maybe that will bring our first baby!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think there is a full moon coming up. It was a half moon last night so shouldn't be too far off!


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats on full term Lilly!

There is supposed to be a full moon on Christmas!


----------



## PitaKat

Congrats on being full-term, Lilly!

Hope you were able to get some sleep, TTC!

Wow Donna, that's so quick! Good luck with the move, hopefully it all goes as smoothly as possible.

Spud and Mushy, I don't have my hospital bag packed yet either. It keeps getting pushed to the bottom of the priorities list :wacko:

Yeah, the full moon is going to be on Christmas, so maybe a couple ladies will have a Christmas baby? :D My mom's department is always busier on the full moon, and my last kiddo was born the day before the full moon! 

Had an appointment with the midwife yesterday, she did the gbs test, so hopefully that turns out well, and said I was measuring 37 weeks :thumbup:

I'm definitely getting sick, feeling sinus pressure and still have the sore throat, but hopefully it will be short-lived. I'm 36 weeks today, which means I'll be upping the RLT to 2-3 cups, taking 1-2 EPO capsules, eating 6-10 dates a day, and squatting more... you know, when I remember to do all that lol :dohh:


----------



## Spudtastic

He he - I think there's a reason why we have the word lunatic (from lunar meaning moon). Maybe the moon will bring out a few Christmas babies. I'm happy for my baby to arrive at any time - except actual Christmas day. I'd like baby to have a separate day at least.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's what I'm hoping too so he doesn't have to share with Christmas Day!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls been busy packing .. So stressed lol be glad to get in before baby is here but what a time to move lol. 
I can't believe we don't have any babies born yet either there was so many born early 
We're moving Monday/Tuesday to be settled for Xmas X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope moving goes smoothly Donna :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Morning girls, I think I've started having my first signs, sorry for TMI but I usually poop once a day and I've been going 2-3 times per day the past couple of days and things are a lot looser than normal. :blush: Wonder if my body is clearing out...I just finished with work yesterday and we need to get the house cleaned and the carseat installed so hope Thomas stays put a few more days!

I wonder too if the full moon will bring labor on for some of us - can't wait to see who has the first baby!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds like it could be your body starting to have a clear out! I've been the same for quite a few days now.


----------



## PitaKat

My guess is Blessed will go first, followed closely by Bev and then TTC, all before the New Year! :D


----------



## TTCBean

A New Years baby would be pretty neat :) I was the first to have a baby in my the group I was in for my son!

Even though I'm exhausted I've been cleaning like crazy, not sure where I'm getting the energy. I only slept about four hours last night. I swept, washed all the floors. Vacuumed both levels. Cleaned the kitchen and sorted fridge and freezer. Done a huge grocery haul. Cleaned the guest bathroom, three loads of laundry, sorted bins of toys... Now I am about to get ready for church and I feel like I going to collapse! Then I have to prepare dinner, get LO ready for bed, etc. Ah well at least my house is clean :thumbup: really looking forward to my bed tonight!


----------



## Spudtastic

TTCBean said:


> Even though I'm exhausted I've been cleaning like crazy, not sure where I'm getting the energy. I only slept about four hours last night. I swept, washed all the floors. Vacuumed both levels. Cleaned the kitchen and sorted fridge and freezer. Done a huge grocery haul. Cleaned the guest bathroom, three loads of laundry, sorted bins of toys... Now I am about to get ready for church and I feel like I going to collapse! Then I have to prepare dinner, get LO ready for bed, etc. Ah well at least my house is clean :thumbup: really looking forward to my bed tonight!

If you find more energy please can you pop round mine. I need this done at my place too.


----------



## LillyFleur

You sound like a superwoman TTC!

Is anyone else's bump constantly rock hard? It's been like this for over 24 hrs and I'm so uncomftable :cry: just don't know if it's normal or not, can't help but worry.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Ttc I'm exhausted reading that! 

I've been trying to clean my house all day, but my lovely 14 month old wants to get into every. Little. Thing. All while my husband sits on the couch calling after him, as if that's going to get him to stop. So far I've managed to clean off the dining table and get a load of laundry done. Yup, productive day. 

I initially was upset at the thought of a Christmas baby, but now I wouldn't mind. I know that I wouldn't him with gifts, and I'd make sure my close family doesn't either. Last night at the Christmas party this lady kept going on and on about how awful it is to have a baby this time of year and how my poor child isn't going to get as much love and attention. Uh, thanks stranger!


----------



## Chelle26

so i was woken at around 6am with such strong braxton hicks there's still a few going now at 11pm im so tired its unreal went to delivery to be monitored and she gave me a sweep but didnt seem to think it would do much who knows we shall see


----------



## 3athena3

Lilly- my bump.goes hard sometimes but it doesn't stay that way for a long time. If I were you I would call just to see if they thought it was normal or if you should be checked. 

Mushy- I get those comments quite a bit. This will be our second December baby so now it's not only about having a birthday around Christmas but apparently we are also terrible for having 2 birthdays so close together. You just can't win with some people. :shrug:

Good luck Chelle! Hope it turns into the real thing!


----------



## LillyFleur

I hoped the bump hardness would stop after a few hours sleep but woke up at 3am and was still hard so I phoned L&D ward and she said it sounds like baby had just moved into a different position which is making bump constantly hard, so I feel better after speaking to them. She did say if I was still worried tomorrow I could come to assement unit. 

People have such stupid oppinions on Xmas babies, I think it's a lovely time of year and think I will try for a winter baby again.

Chelle - how exciting! Fingers crossed the sweep works.


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy- it's odd you would say you feel like your period was gonna start. for a couple days now my nipples are so sore (tmi), like when I'm gonna start. so strange and uncomfortable! I love the sunroof idea!!! :flower:

athena- I had looked up the full moon about a week ago and was stunned it's on christmas, since I had also heard more women go into labor on full moons. and we have a few birthdays close together as well. they are as special as you make them. I have a feb 21, march 2, and march 6. now I will have a dec 16 and whenever this next one comes. we call them 'birthday buddy's' and they love it, but we still make sure they have their own thing going on.

TTCBean- sounds like nesting going on!!!! great signs :happydance: hope you got some sleep 

pita- sorry you're getting sick :( boo.

donna- hoping for a smooth move and a relaxing christmas after :hugs:

Fit_Mama- the loose stools has been going on for about a week now. I'm not sure what's worse, that or being constipated :blush:

Mushy- it's only like that for a december baby if a parent makes it that way. I have a dec 16th baby and we make sure we do everything for him that we do the others.

chelle- how exciting!!! I have had 2 of my babies the day after a sweep. the other one I got sweeps on did nothing til I was induced. I hope it works for you!!!

I was up most of the night with contractions. finally slowed down after 7am and I got a couple hours sleep. so tired today. and still losing more plug today. It's really starting to wear me down. I want him to stay in til he is good and healthy, but I'm really exhausted from the lack of sleep and pain every night. It's so painful I'm not even sure if I will know when labor actually starts :wacko:


----------



## Lucy3

That sucks that contractions and pain are keeping you up blessed. I've still got the 'my periods coming!' Feeling including heavy boobies and sore nipples. When I do wake up to pee in the night my tummy is incredibly sore, I bet I'm not going to the loo enough in the night! Hope baby is out soon for you! I think the 21st sounds like a nice date :) 

It's getting to that awkward time where either baby comes NOW or waits till after the 26th to avoid an actual Christmas birthday. A friend of mine said 'oh no' and pulled a face when I told her the section date is the 29th. I found myself justifying it saying 'but it's between Christmas and New Years so I think it's a fun time!' Then i thought, why bother saying anything when she's so rude to be negative in the first place. As if I'm going to neglect our little girls birthday and roll it into other festivities!! If anything it will probably be over the top as I'm worried about it being forgotten!


----------



## Chelle26

i think shes pushed him back in haha all stopped now bh completely gone lol oh well at least i can sleep


----------



## Lucy3

Oh well Chelle! Get a good nights sleep, you never know when you'll need the energy! 

I'm currently getting tingly boobies. Weird!


----------



## embeth

Oh exciting you're a getting signs!!;)
Lilly towards the end with my last baby I had days of a constantly hard bump its was really uncomfortable..I couldn't feel where baby was as the whole bump was like a rock! Did go eventually and he was fine!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is exciting Chelle! Hope you had a good sleep :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I don't feel well at all today I couldn't sleep last night j was tossing and turning all night and I was boiling hot even tho it's not even hot here and I didn't have the heating on. 
I've woke up today and I'm still really hot I've had some toast and feel slightly sick but not to bad just so hot busy day packing today 
Good luck chelle hopefully something happens soon X


----------



## 3athena3

Blessed- hope things either speed up or slow down for you. It sounds so uncomfortable to have all those contractions and no sleep but no baby yet either. :hugs:

Pita and Donna hope you both feel better soon!

Full term for me today! I've been so crampy this morning. Baby either needs to come by Monday or wait until anytime after Christmas afternoon. Anything else and I will miss Christmas morning with ds and dd and that makes me too sad to even think about. :cry:


----------



## Chelle26

im hoping nothing does now as my poor little boy has chicken pox so baby really needs to stay put for a while now bh have completely eased off compared to loluesterday but lily my bump is the same now constantly hard


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww hope your little boy is better soon :hugs:


----------



## LillyFleur

Really glad I'm not the only one with the hard bump, don't know what I'd do without this message board sometimes :flower: midwives have given me no advice and haven't even gone through my birth plan or labour signs to look out for etc! 

Donna - sorry your feeling crap, it is really mild out there! I keep sitting with the door open and you can't even tell it's open as it's so warm.

Athena - Yey for full term! Hope baby hangs in there until after Christmas.

Chelle - Hope your little boy is better soon. According to the front page of this thread we are due date buddies! (Jan 9th) :thumbup: which terrifies me as you have so many symtoms haha! I haven't even dropped yet I don't think.


----------



## Chelle26

haha lily i dont think hes coming for a while after yesterday's drama apparantly you can be engaged for weeks with 2nd babies haha strangely at the start of this year my clairvoyant told me jan 11th would be a significant date !!!!!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Might have a bit longer to wait in that case Chelle! :)

How are we all doing today? I've been having lower back ache on off all day, started this morning at 5am. Keep having the odd cramps around my lower abdomen too. 

Kind of hoping it's just general aches and not the start of labour as I'm finding the cramps painful enough as it is, don't know how I'm going to cope with real contractions! I've just had to take some paracetamol for the pain, if I wasn't full term I'd have called the hospital already. I'm such a baby when it comes to pain!


----------



## TTCBean

How are you all doing?

Nothing going on here! Just a few BH today and *really* tired. My hips were aching pretty bad last night, kept waking up every 30 minutes or so. They kind of go numb, it's weird. Watching a Christmas movie with DS to relax. See my midwife tomorrow - she texted me excited that we made it past 37 weeks. DS was born at 38 so we shall see... maybe he will surprise us and stay in until his EDD.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nothing much going on here either! Just very tired and achy. I know what you mean Lilly, sometimes I will have painful cramps or BH and worry how on earth I am going to cope in labour!


----------



## LillyFleur

How long do they usually last for? I've had an hour of constant backache and I'm literally sat here rocking back and forth and groaning. I'm so angry the midwife has not spoken to me about labour signs or what to do when I'm in labour like when to call the hospital, I just do not have a clue what to do:growlmad:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

so exhausted today. was up til 3am with horrible contractions and then felt so nauseous I had to take some of my morning sickness medicine. I finally took something to help me sleep and crashed. the hours upon hours of being awake in pain at night is really wearing me down. think I'm gonna start some things to move it along. epo, rlt, birthing ball, not even sure what else. nothing drastic, but it's time to get something going. I can't keep managing on only a couple hours sleep a night.


----------



## 3athena3

Blessed- hope you manage to get some good sleep before things really get going for you. 

Lilly- my Dr says to call if water breaks or contractions are painful and coming 5 min apart for at least an hour. Also to rule out false labor drink lots of water and change position if BH seem to be getting regular or try a warm shower. This will usually make BH stop but actual contractions won't taper off and usually get stronger if you get up and move around. 

Just had my last appt before c-section. All was good but I was getting worried last night. I haven't had BH in my other pregnancies but for 3hrs last night they were coming frequently and were getting uncomfortable. I'm scared of going into labor because I'm afraid of uterine rupture etc. They finally tapered off after I got the kids to bed but I panicked and packed my bag thinking I was going to have to call. Just nervous now as still crampy in my lower back today with pelvic pressure for the first time. Good grief I wish I didn't have this section scar. I have no idea how long or short my labor might be and I'm freaked out about it taking to long for the sitter to get here and then me to the hospital 30mins away.. :dohh: It would be very dangerous for baby to be born outside of a hospital. 

Sorry for the long post. Last night really wound me up. :blush: I don't know how you ladies that have had signs for a week or more are handling it so well. This is nerve wracking and much more stressful than going on a schedule.


----------



## LillyFleur

Athena - It's just a constant pain in my lower back, so not like BH or contractions coming and going it's all the time. Sorry last night was so stressful for you :hugs:

Blessed - hopefully things start for you soon, must be awful to be in limbo for so long.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Blessed I hope things start moving along for you, 2 hours of sleep per night (in addition to all your other symptoms!) doesn't sound like fun at all.

Athena hope you don't have any more Braxton hicks scares before your c-section. I'm guessing they need to assess Baby's kidney as soon as he is born? 

Nothing happening for me aside from the clearing out. Today has been a good day so far - I went to Ikea and managed to find everything on my list, and the swelling in my feet went down enough that I was able to wear my own shoes instead of DH's!!


----------



## embeth

Hi all, 

Not a lot going on for me getting more uncomfortable by the sat tho and still a while to go!
Lily if the pain doesn't subside or gets worse it may be worth u calling.. Sometimes back labour where the baby is back to back can be a constant pain xx

Been ice skating this evening, although I sat with my toddler and watched my dh and my sisters took my older two! Great fun to watch and laugh tho!!;) 

I have midwife Thursday then a week from that I'll finally be full Term!!yay!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Still in pain so will call L&D at 11pm as it will be 4 hours since pain started, also had watery gushes and had to change my underwear 3 times, I had sex with DH before the pain started so don't know whether the watery cm is related to that or it's my waters.


----------



## sportysgirl

Oooh Lilly I hope its the start. Hope your ok. x


----------



## 3athena3

Lilly- I would definitely call. If it was your water you'll be first in the group! Good luck!

Fit- yes his kidneys will need to be checked quickly but Dr Is most concerned about stress being put on my scar since I have already had 3 c-sections. He gave the go ahead for this pregnancy but contractions make it a lot more likely my uterus could rupture and the blood loss would be dangerous for us. Would also increase the likelihood of a hysterectomy which I don't want even though this will be our last LO.


----------



## LockandKey

Just got back from my midwife appointment and she informed me that my gbs test came back negative, but when I told her I was having bh all the time she checked baby's position and said her back was all the way to the right and facing out instead of in. All the contractions is my body trying to get her to move into a better position for birth, which I guess she isn't doing. I'm so upset now because DS was also in a bad position for birth and he never moved and I ended up with a very slow labor, over 30 hrs and no sleep for 2 days as it was going on. I'm terrified of that happening again and it looks like I have a good chance of it happening anyway. I'm so upset and disappointed :cry:


----------



## DannaD

Good luck Lilly, hope it's the start of something!

I'm not having any signs here. No BH, no more discharge. I get cramps at night sometimes, but it goes away by switching position. I feel so green about what to expect at the beginning of labor... I kind of hope I'll just lose my waters when the time comes so I know it's really started and that I have to call the hospital!

Now that I'm done with work, I'm starting a big house clean, baby just have to stay put until I'm done! Hehe.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm sorry lock, hopefully she turns for you. My first was sunny side up, I was in labor for over 50 hours! It was absolutely exhausting. 

I've been losing bunches of plug these past two days, and have been crampy. Not sure if it's just a fluke or the start of something. We'll see! 

I've got a growth scan tonight, gonna see how big this boy is!


----------



## LillyFleur

Well my back ache has eased off and now just having BH every now and again (mostly painless) I'm still leaking fluid though and when I checked my underwear it's browny/yellow colour (def not urine!) so I've popped a pad on. Still have no idea what i'm doing but glad the cramps have gone, think I will have to call the hospital and say i *think* my waters are going and see what they say, hopefully they will just let me stay home until tomorrow and see if labour starts.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Lilly definitely call if it's that colour sounds like your waters and maybe meconium in the water.. Maybe totally wrong tho.. Good luck keep us updated xx


----------



## Lucy3

Let us know how you get in Lilly. You could be our first! :) 

Sounds like most of us are getting some decent BH and other signs. Maybe there will be a rush of babies soon! I still can't believe we haven't had any yet! 

I've had a nasty flu bug, coughing, sinus pain, the lot. Miserable! So I'll be glad when I'm feeling better. I hope you're feeling ok Donna especially eith the house move. That's a lot going on at once.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hopefully it's something lilly! 

Had a growth scan, but the guy wouldn't tell me anything. Hopefully my doctor has the results by tomorrow afternoon as I have an appointment at 350. I was offered a sweep last week despite being gbs + that I'm going to decline, but I am going to get an internal check. 

Common babies, where are you?!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds like your waters Lilly. What did the midwife say? Good luck!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls just checking in before another long busy day 
We started moving yday had such a stressful day spent most of it crying lol loads more to do today it's so hard with two young kids and a big belly hopefully be in there settled tonight tho and can sort it all out next two days for Xmas I just can't wait to be in 
Sounds proms of lilly hopefully this is it for you. 
No signs here no plug loss or anything I do get pains sometimes but not sure there bh think just pains lol . I see the midwife next Tuesday I'll be 38+5 by then X


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope the rest of the move goes well Donna.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the move goes well Donna :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Donna I would be crying too! Moving, Christmas AND heavily pregnant with 2 little boys. That's hard work!


----------



## Spudtastic

Lock - I had a similar first labour with dd being in the wrong position. I hope baby turns for you. Have you checked out spinning babies? 

Lilly - fingers crossed this is it for you.

Dona - good luck with the move. What a busy time for it.


----------



## embeth

Donna good luck with everything must be very hard for u.. Hopefully you're all
Settled for tonight and have a well deserved rest. 
Hope all is ok lilly.. I'm thinking you will be having baby number 1!!so exciting!! I just want my baby now!
Bit of shopping and housework today for me xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Well I'm still pregnant! :dohh:

Phoned the hospital and explained and they said come in, by this point my backache has stopped and wasn't really loosing much fluid but wanted to make sure, so has to drive 30 mins to get there and then they had me lie down for an hour, did start to have more usual CM and it was blood tinged so I was thinking it might be my plug, anyway she said she didn't think it was my waters just watery CM and the backache could have been caused my baby lowering into position :blush:

Felt like a bit of an idiot but didn't want to risk it in case it was my waters, glad I went though as it gave me chance to see the maternity ward and know where to go (they don't do tours so I had never been)

Poor DH as I wont be having sex again after that!! :haha:

Donna - good luck with the move, you will feel so much better once your all moved in and sorted :hugs:


----------



## SakuraRayne

37 weeks and bub is still breech -.- book in my c section Christmas Eve I'm actually kind of excited to have a date :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy full term Sakura! That's great you have a date for c section!


----------



## 3athena3

Lock- hope baby turns for you.

Donna- good luck with the rest of the move! Will be such a relief once you can get settled.

Mushy- fingers crossed baby is a good size !

Lilly- glad you went to get checked and all is good! Maybe not long now. :)

Sakura- yay for getting your section date!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad everything was ok Lilly, it's always best to be on the safe side :)


----------



## LockandKey

glad everything is alright Lily

not sure what is causing it, but every time I eat or drink something I have to run to the bathroom :X it's embarrassing, and really unpleasant. The end of pregnancy is definitely awful.

But besides that, only 13 days until my EDD, that's less than 2 weeks! Crazy!

I have looked at spinning babies a few times before. I tried everything suggested in my last pregnancy with DS and he was so stubborn he never turned, and thus I ended up in a very long and drawn out labor. I tried sleeping on my left side only last night. I think it may have helped, but every time I poke at my bump to try and feel where her butt is currently located, I get a BH, which I find strange. Do you think that could be normal? Guess I'll try getting down on all 4s to try and encourage her to go more towards the middle than the sides.

Been getting loads and loads of pressure, so I know she's engaged.


----------



## TTCBean

Lock, I'm having the same bathroom issue.

Saw my midwife today and baby is in perfect position :) he was back to back last week! Measuring at 37 weeks. Everything is doing okay, now just waiting on the big day really! Lots of lower back ache. Last night I had bad period cramping and lower back burning... no plug or CM or anything going on though. Some BH here and there.


----------



## blessedmomma

lock- I hope baby turns. mine was in the same position and the spinning babies stuff got him to turn last night. there is a way to dislodge them on there and then positions to get them in a better position. even if it didn't work with another baby it may this time. :hugs:

lilly- I'm glad baby is ok. I was so excited thinking it was your waters!!! 

had my mw appt today. she checked me and I am now 3cm dilated and 60% effaced :happydance: she stripped my membranes too so hopefully not much longer. I've been feeling nauseous and crampy since we left. also been spotting and losing lots of plug.

after only getting 45 minutes of sleep last night I'm so over it!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm so over it too. I'm grumpy, hormonal, fat, tired, achy and had a little pity party just now. Don't get me wrong....anything for my little girl but I bawled my eyes out when Bubba died on Forrester Gump last night and I've seen the film heaps. 

I find out if I'm gbs+ or -ve tomorrow. I was positive last pregnancy but last week by midwife said I was actually -ve at the start of this pregnancy. I had a swab done to test for thrush and they did strep b at the same time. So I'm feeling hopeful. I just want to be able to be in a birthing pool without being attached to a drip or if I have a home birth or in the car on the way to hospital I don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Just had an appointment, baby is measuring approx 8 lbs which is no big deal to me! I'm 2.5 cm dilated and 80% effaced!


----------



## 3athena3

Awesome news Mushy!


----------



## blessedmomma

spud- I hope it's not much longer for you. and that you are negative! they informed me today I'm negative, but they didn't call at the beginning of last week so I figured I was - already.

mushy- sounds fabulous! :)


----------



## Lucy3

Wow Mushy and Blessed you're both so dilated!! :) some of the hard work is already done! 

Spud, argh the hormones. It's funny how some things set us off that don't normally. Hope they've settled down for you today. 

Lock and TTC sounds like you're having some good signs! 

Bev, I thought you might have popped by now! :) 

I saw my OB for the last time bedorr the section on Tuesday. Baby is always in the same position, with the back poking out on my right side looking out to the side. My son never engaged either - he thinks it's because I have a rather small pelvis. Oh well, I guess it's a good thing! She'll hopefully still be floating around when he scoops her out next week! 

How's everyone feeling about Christmas and being so pregnant? We have quite a bit of driving to do and I'm not really nervous about going into labour however I am annoyed I'll be sitting in the car feeling uncomfortable. I'm currently getting s few highlights put in my hair. Soooo needed! I feel pretty gross at the moment so need a bit of pampering. Also haven't quite finished my Christmas shopping... Eek!


----------



## LockandKey

that's excellent news Mushy and Blessed!

So have any of you ladies thought about or started freezer meals? Personally I think they are brilliant for post baby meals since there is so much chaos with newborns and such during that first month.

DH and I went shopping last night for a ton of groceries after I found recipes online and made a list. Most of the recipes are crock pot recipes, so I just put the meat, veg, and spice into a gallon size freezer bag, write instructions, and then pop in the freezer, then all I have to do is dump into the crock pot at a later date.

Tonight I made about 4 dozen meatballs, and froze 3 dozen of them.

Lucy, luckily I have no where to go, but that also means everyone is coming here, and I have to host, cater, and clean up after everyone, which is probably far worse :wacko: I do NOT want to do it, but all my family lives 6 hrs away and we will not be going that far with me being so close to my EDD, so they are coming here instead. But when I traveled during Thanksgiving, I brought a small pillow that I put behind my back, and it seemed to help with the discomfort of being in a car for an extended period.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news Mushy!


No signs at all here, feel like I'm going to go overdue at this rate!


----------



## donnarobinson

Great news mushy and blessed not long now. 
So we spent our first night in the new house last night .. There is still a lot to do we've got to decorate etc but going to Unpack rest of boxes today and get ready for Xmas 
I was in Asda last night and got rest of Xmas prezzies and Cruz a cute little hat 
15 days to due date not even lost any plug lol I'm not ready for him yet tho x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for spending the first night in your new house! :)


----------



## Lucy3

Glad you're in your new house Donna :) 

I keep checking our group thinking there might be some baby news.. We need the first one to make an appearance!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I keep checking like a mad woman too! Ooh babies, where are you?! 

Yay for the first night in your new house donna! That was such a fast move I would have lost my mind! I hope everything settles quickly for you. 

I am in so much pain, I kind of hope it's not long now. Although I know that I could go on being this dilated or more for weeks. I've been dtd with dh every night this week to try to move things along. He's been quite happy with it! 

Lucy, I am okay with being so pregnant around Christmas but I wish I hadn't offered to do Christmas morning at my house and a Christmas party with my mom's side the Sunday after Christmas. A part of me is hoping to go into labor before that Sunday to get out of it haha! 

Lock, I would love to do freezer meals but I have a tiny freezer. I'm hoping my husband's family will step up and help a bunch.


----------



## embeth

Glad you're all in now Donna hope u can get all settled for Xmas xx

Mushy sounds like you don't have long to go now ;) 

Does anyone else find the baby's movement quite uncomfortable at times?? I was walking round tesco last night and she was moving a lot it just feels like she's huge in there now!im worried about how big she is going to be..

Here's my bump pic today.. Got on the scales this morning, won't be again! Put on 2 stone now :( have so much back fat!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds like it won't be too long Mushy!


Great bump Embeth, looks like it's dropped!


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth, you've got such a neat little bump! 

Hmm that's a lot of hosting Mushy. Hope you go into labour before the Sunday Christmas party! 

Lock im so bad with freezer meals. I did that last time and I don't think we ended up eating much of it. Im not an excellent cook so it just didn't look all that inviting. Thinking there will be lots of pasta and take away for us!


----------



## embeth

It often looks low in the morning bev then by later I feel like I have a hippo under my ribs!!

I'm with u on the freezer meals Lucy.. Im not a great cook and never feel like eating meals when I prepare and freeze them. We ll be doing a lot of
Take always and microwave meals for the first couple of weeks I think! Xx


----------



## Chelle26

im too lazy for freezer meals lol 
i always forget to take stuff out of the freezer 
anyway let alone with a crazed 2 year old and a newbie
lol. 
im so jealous of u ladies being dialated already im fed up now think the next few weeks are very emotional ones for me anyway as it would have been my dads birthday xmas eve then my grandads anniversary 26th of dec then my dads anniversary 10th of jan and my nans the 22nd of jan and being heavily pregnant and hormonal is not helping at all !!!! :(:(


----------



## DannaD

I also rarelly eat what I put in the freezer! We'll do take-out for a while. I don't really know what to expect haha...

I keep checking too! Where is that first baby! Isn't someone getting a C-Sec tomorrow?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I don't think I'm having Baby #1 - not really having any signs at all though the midwife told me I am having Braxton Hicks and I just don't notice them. I hope that means that real contractions aren't TOO excruciating when I start having them. 

Feeling some pain too. My pelvis feels like a badly bruised piece of fruit and Thomas has taken to kickboxing my ribs when I first lie down at night - ouch. And the other night I made the mistake of trying to roll out of bed instead of sitting up first - bad idea - the momentum sent Thomas crashing into my ribs like a bowling ball. Ouch again.

On the plus side the swelling in my feet has gone down - I can see my ankle bones and wear my own shoes again. My blood pressure was 115/74 at my appointment yesterday, and I actually slept through the night last night!!

C'mon first baby, we're all eagerly anticipating your arrival!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Embeth you look fab!

I won't be doing freezer meals. My dh is a great cook as well so he will be cooking while he is on paternity leave and maybe even after. We also bought a bunch of family sized freezer meals I can just pop in if I need to. We will also get take out if necessary. I've found this way to be much easier on us and still costs the same, but much less effort at 9 months preggo lol.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

Beautiful bump Embeth! You definitely look like you've dropped!

I doubt this baby will come anytime soon, if anything I think she may be late, but strangely I'm not in a huge rush to have her either. In the mean time I'm content with staying pregnant for now. 

I'm nesting like crazy though! I've been cleaning and running around decorating or redecorating, and pretty soon here I'll be baking some banana nut muffins. We are also hosting Christmas here with my in-laws since we are not going anywhere, so there will be more prepping and cooking on my part. Thought I would hate it, but somehow I'm totally fine with the idea, it's keeping me busy and such. DH is the one dragging his feet and acting sleepy and sluggish, you'd think he was the pregnant one! :haha:


----------



## TTCBean

Nothing much to report here! A few BH here and there. I did have some pretty bad lower abdomen cramping earlier but that's all!


----------



## LockandKey

I just had a really bad one a few minutes ago too TTC!


----------



## Lucy3

Wonder if anyone will have a Christmas baby!!? &#127876;&#127876;&#127873;&#127873;
We are about to go to my parents house for Christmas Eve - it feels good to get Christmas under way. Can't believe I'll be having a baby on Tuesday!! Absolutely no signs here!


----------



## LillyFleur

I can't believe there's no babies yet! 

Pretty sure I've been losing my mucus plug over the last couple of days, just been to the toilet now and there was a bit more. Having slight backache but that's it.


----------



## donnarobinson

Ive been awake since half 5 with Chad it's normally CJ that wakes early oh no today ! 
Happy Xmas eve girls hope u all have a fab Xmas 

38 Weeks Today can't believe It to be honest I'm hoping he stays put for the time being which I'm sure he will. I've had no signs just pressure and aches . I've stl got loads to do in the house so want that sorted before he's here X


----------



## Bevziibubble

No signs here either. Just hope he stays in on Christmas Day!


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/DAD72028-4E56-417A-84B2-7E515902E512_zpsr2vph6af.jpg

38 weeks x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fab bump!


----------



## embeth

Happy Xmas eve all!

Fab bump Donna!

Just waiting at my midwife appointment, stupidly did a wee at home now don't need one so can't give her a sample!! No signs of anything here.. Think I have quite a while yet before I get to meet this little one.. Can't wait to see the pics of babies for all you girls a bit ahead of me tho!;)

Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oops I've done that before too! Hope your appointment goes well :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 36 weeks Heather!


----------



## embeth

Appointment went well! Measuring 34 weeks and bub is 4/5 engaged.. Which I think is only just she said how low she felt when feeling tho.. Next appointment at 38 weeks xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad your appointment went well Embeth :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've had so much more plug loss! Everyday there's more, and bigger amount coming out. I had irregular contractions all day yesterday too. My husband is freaking out a little bit! I tried getting him to dtd with me last night but he's freaked out about the plug loss haha.


----------



## TTCBean

Woke up to some plug loss, not much. No other signs! If I make it to Saturday that will be the most pregnant I've ever been! Haha!


----------



## LockandKey

No signs here, no plug loss, only a few painful contractions but doubt she's coming anytime soon, she seems far too comfortable in there, still on her side. If I can't get her to turn maybe I can get her to during labor so I don't have a crazy long exhausting labor this time.

I see my midwife on Monday and think they may check for dilation.


----------



## DannaD

Merry Christmas Eve! 
I had some pains last couple nights, it hurts in my lower belly and thighs, and usually goes away in the morning. Is it BH? Mild contractions? My belly doesn't get rock hard like some people describe though.

Here is my Christmas bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LockandKey

Merry Christmas Eve Ladies!!!! :xmas9:

Danna, such a beautiful picture!

Hope you ladies enjoy your Christmas. I'm making chocolate chip pancakes and banana nut muffins for brunch. 

No signs of labor, and I hope it stays that way at least until the 26th. Not that I wouldn't welcome a Christmas or Christmas Eve baby, but I would be a bit devastated if I couldn't spend Christmas with my LO's

Hope you all get nice pressies :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh wow snow! We never get snow at Christmas here!


Lovely bump Danna!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Danna, it could be BH, or just cramping. My stomach gets hard when I have a BH but mostly on the bottom half. Beautiful bump picture! 

I'm hoping for baby to wait at least a couple days too lock. I wouldn't mind him coming, but at the same time I want to enjoy christmas with my family and ds. 

So jealous of the snow! I would love to live where it snows. But boo to southern California. Although we are having what we consider very cold weather! 

I've been so worried all morning, baby has been very quiet. Then right as I was thinking of calling L&D he started squirming around. This was after a nice big glass of ice cold orange juice, sweet cereal, some coffee and laying on my side. Little stinker!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That must have been worrying Mushy, so glad he started moving!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Merry Christmas everyone!! :xmas9:

Beautiful picture Danna, makes me wish we weren't so Grinchy and put up a tree this year - I didn't want to have to take everything down though!

Had what felt like bad period cramps last night - couldn't even pee although I had to because everything was clenched so tight. Finally fell asleep and woke up to the most painful Charlie Horse I've ever had!! I yelped so loud it woke Thomas and he started squirming. 

Just woke up again to a courier from work with my bonus check and a chilled bottle of wine - a glass would sure hit the spot right now LOL. Not long now!


----------



## TTCBean

I'm so angry today!!! Not sure why I'm feeling like this. I've snapped my husbands head off and he's just annoying me today! I just want to clean my house in silence. Hormones are making me the worst wife ever today. I feel terrible, I yelled at DH and stormed off like a child in front of my son. :(


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

Christmas Eve baby bump!
 



Attached Files:







20151224_123524~2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTCBean

For about five hours now I've been getting intense period cramping and my belly feels like it's being squeezed, kind of like a belt being tightened in my lower abdomen? It's not timeable, the cramping is constant but the accompanying backache comes and goes. Have a sharp pain on the left side of my bump. Wonder what's up!


----------



## blessedmomma

ttc- hope you feel better!

Donna, PitaKat, and Danna- gorgeous bumps ladies!!!!

Heather- I wish it would have snowed here!!! we are supposed to have snow next sunday and monday so I'll just have to wait. it was a nice big lovely snow last year and the pics I have make me really miss it.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh wow Heather that is close!!! :wave:

merry christmas everyone :xmas9:


----------



## 3athena3

Merry Christmas!

Great bump pics ladies!

I would love snow! It's been much warmer than normal for this time of year here. Makes it feel less holiday like when you put the tree up in shorts with the Windows open. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

ah athena you are very close to me as well! it's been a little warmer than usual here as well. I would much rather have some snow!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Merry Christmas everyone! :D


----------



## LillyFleur

Happy Christmas :hugs:

I can't wait for this time next year, little one up will be up and opening his or her presents :cloud9: I'm still in bed currently enjoying my last Xmas day lie in!

Hope you all have a lovely day (fingers crossed the full moon tonight gives us some labour dust :dust:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for the full moon helping!


----------



## donnarobinson

Merry Christmas girls X


----------



## embeth

Merry Christmas all! Been up since stupid time with my boys... A bit of time at home this morning then heading over to my mums for family Christmas time!!
Have a lovely day everyone eagarly awaiting the first baby arrival!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Merry Christmas ladies! Have a lovely day xx


----------



## Lucy3

Merry Christmas girls! &#127876;&#127873; it's already Christmas night here, had a really busy Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and just heading home now. Lots of driving in the past 2 days but it's all been fine. 

4 more sleeps till my c section! Eek! I'm starting to get nervous. How are you feeling about it Athena? It's booked for 10am so have to be at the hospital at 8am. 

Maybe you're at the start of labour TTC? Maybe a Christmas baby for you? Can't believe we haven't had any babies yet!!


----------



## LockandKey

Merry Christmas ladies! Hope it's a wonderful one for you all! 

I've been on my feet all day on Christmas eve cleaning and baking. Made cranberry sauce, banana nut muffins, and chocolate pie all from scratch, then my in laws will be over around 9 am for Christmas and I will be making quiche for breakfast, then pop the ham in the oven, then make green bean casserole, sweet potato casserole, and home made stuffing. Don't think I've done so much cooking in my life! 

Not sure if anyone is close to me, I'm in west Virginia but am closest to Virginia and Maryland


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds like a busy day Lock! :)


Can't believe there are still no babies born yet!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lock, I'm exhausted just reading that! It's technically Christmas morning here but it's only 5 am and everyone is still sleeping. I got up to pee and couldn't get back to sleep! 

We went to my in laws house last night for a Christmas party and everyone kept joking about how I'm going to pop any minute. Uh, we'll see!

At this rate lucy, I think you'll have the first baby! I'm seriously surprised no one's had one yet.


----------



## TTCBean

Merry Christmas!! Now let's see some Christmas babies! Hehe

Had period like cramping and lower back ache all day yesterday and into this morning, but it seems to have faded now. I don't think I'll be having a Christmas baby! 38 weeks today, the same gestation I gave birth to my son!

Heading off for morning church service! Woke up early and did presents with LO. So happy we are just staying home for the rest of the day! Last Christmas just the three of us!


----------



## SakuraRayne

Ladies do you think its wrong they have booked me for my c section at 40 weeks? Not 39 my bub is footlong breech and I've had a lot of shortness of breath and dizziness I've even fallen a few times they wouldn't book me sooner cause they said no room :/ I just think its a bit dangerous doing it at full term seeming the breech problem and I've had horrible back pain for a couple days that goes around to my left side I'm just worried I could go into labour and have the stress of a emergency c section :(


----------



## 3athena3

Merry Christmas! 

I agree. At this rate I think Lucy will be the first also. :thumbup: I've followed all the monthly group threads since August and I think this is the longest any group has gone without having any babies. :shrug:

Lucy- my c-sec is 29th at 9am have to be there at 7am. You'll be 1st with the time difference though. :) I'm starting to get a little nervous but mainly freaking out I haven't gotten all the cleaning and such done. :dohh: The essential packing and washing is done but that's it. I have no motivation to do much of anything though. DH and I are going on a last date before little #3 on Saturday so looking forward to that and trying not to think about how much I need to clean the bathroom. :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have always known people to have planned c sections slightly earlier than due date, 40 weeks does seem a bit late.


----------



## SakuraRayne

Yer I'm a bit worried the Dr that booked me in was making me feel horrible cause I didn't want the turning procedure... I've read up on it n there's too many risks and I don't feel comfortable getting it done... I'm talking to my Dr on the 4th and hopefully he cab get me in that week as I'll be 39 weeks when I see him I'm just a lil annoyed cause I don't want to go into labour and have the stress :(


----------



## 3athena3

Sakura- they usually do them here at 39wks to try to get it done before labor starts. 40wks does seem late. Is there a waiting list or anything you could be put on in case someone already booked happens to go sooner? If it's any consolation though I talked to my Dr after being afraid I was going into labor and he said even if labor started they couldn't do the c-sec as an emergency until I was 5-6 cm dilated if it was before then anyway. He didn't seem concerned about early labor causing complications. :shrug:
Hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## SakuraRayne

Yer I'm on the waiting list if any one goes sooner but even the doctor that booked me in was like oh its unlikely so wouldn't hold my breath... Yer she was a bit of a cow made me feel upset n angry... Its like I totally was wishing for my bub to be footlong breech n my midwife said if u had any type of contractions go into hospital as he is footlong breech she said there could be complications :/ so not sure...


----------



## DannaD

Merry Christmas ladies!
We are having a weirdly warm month of December here in Montreal. There's no snow and there should have been some since November. Yesterday I went out without a coat, we are breaking temperature records!

That does sound late Sakura, I wouldn't be happy about that, it's already a stressful situation.


----------



## LockandKey

It's the same here Danna. No snow and spring like weather when it's usually cold and snowing since November. 

Hope you ladies are having a lovely holiday. My cousins first was born today. A girl named Eleanor. Makes me more anxious to meet my little girl, but still no signs here though some symptoms have increased. Still having very loose bowel movements after every time I eat, more painful contractions on and off, and some more plug loss a few times today, so maybe soon


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls! 

Hope everyone had/is having a lovely Christmas! I'm so released its over, I feel like I can now really focus on this little baby. Only 3 days left and I can't really believe it! Sakura - although most sections are scheduled for 39 weeks I wouldn't worry about being scheduled for 40 weeks. I would like mind to be then as it gives baby extra cooking time! If something happens before then just get to the hospital quickly, then let them worry about it. Is there any chance baby could still turn by himself? 
I wonder if anyone had their baby today?? Haven't heard from blessed! Maybe she had a Christmas baby?!


----------



## Spudtastic

Aww lock - is that a Christmas day baby for your cousin? Congrats.

It's Boxing Day here. 
I found out I don't have gbs - whoop whoop but I have to do my pee sample again as there is a bug/contaminate in it. 
Naughty baby has changed position to be more posterior (back to back) so I'll have to try spinning babies.

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## LockandKey

Yup Christmas day baby for the family :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Hey ladies.
Am I being unrealistic? I have a 3 hour drive to the hospital and I told dh that from boxing day he can only drink two beers in the evening. I'm feeling a bit guilty about it but if it was him birthing a baby I wouldn't be having any. Tonight is the test night. We'll see if he sticks to two beers. He was absolutely drunk yesterday and the day before. 

How much beer/alcohol do your oh 's drink in the evening? I'd be really interested to know if they are abstaining or not.
I don't have anyone else who can drive me to hospital either. I'm 37w5days.


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're not being unrealistic at all. That's very sensible especially as you're so near the end and have a long drive to the hospital. 
My DH doesn't drink anyway so it's not an issue but I know if he did he would be abstaining from drinking for now!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Not unrealistic at all Spud. I told DH several weeks back that I don't want him drinking anymore until after Baby is here because who knows when he'll need to drive me to the hospital.

Once in a rare while he asks if I mind if he has one beer and tonight he had 3, but I didn't mind because it is Xmas and we were with family, including his brother's wife who doesn't drink and could have driven us if I suddenly went into labor.

My DH likes his beer but can't really complain about not drinking for a couple of weeks when I haven't had a drink since April - hopefully your DH will understand why he needs to take a break from the beer, especially when your hospital is so far away and there is no one else to drive you.


----------



## LillyFleur

I don't think you're being unreasonable, my DH will have 2 beers maximum but has mostly been drinking alcohol free beers since the 18th Dec just in case.


----------



## LockandKey

Like others have said, you're not being unreasonable at all Spud. My DH doesn't ever drink, but I certainly wouldn't want him under the influence when he's supposed to be driving me to the hospital. 

Well I was just woken up by mild contractions. We'll see if this goes anywhere


----------



## Lucy3

Only 3 sleeps till my c section and now im feeling like I want to leave it another week... Now that Christmas is over I am happy enjoying this time knowing I'll get a full nights sleep and can relax in the bath and not worry about a newborn. Hope this feeling changes! I want to feel super excited about meeting our baby but I guess I know the hard work that lies ahead. Heather, I remember you saying you find the newborn phase hard too? Anyone else super nervous about sleep deprivation and the post partum crazy hormone dip? On a happier note, my house is spotless again! Im obsessed with the smell of cleaning products! Haha!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks ladies. It's good to know that other dhs abstain from drinking. My oh is a good guy but he definitely has a drinking issue. His family is even worse as his brother is a full blown alcoholic (luckily lives far away) and his parents drink every day too.
I have told him if he can't drive me to the hospital there will be a divorce. It really annoys me that he can't just give up drinking for a few weeks.

Oh the newborn stage - my dd is amazing but she has been the worst sleeper. I figure she's at the extreme end of the sleeping scale I surely can't get that twice. She woke up every hour after she last went to sleep for the first nine months then every two hours until she was 18 months. I did it all by myself too - not one get up or sleep in from dh. 
But I do remember being do happy not to be pregnant any more and on a high from giving birth for a few weeks. It was such a good feeling. 

Lock - fingers crossed this is it.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Spud I also agree that you're not being unreasonable. He is if he can't commit to only drinking 2 max a night. My husband doesn't drink, but he does have a medical Marijuana prescription for severe anxiety and he's stopped using that until the baby is born. 

Blessed has been quiet! Hope we get some baby news soon! 

I've been woken up at 5 am this morning by my dog throwing up on my bed. I've actually had a great nights sleep and I'm completely unable to fall back to sleep!


----------



## Spudtastic

Mushy - I hope you get back to sleep. Dd just woke up and now I'm wide awake too. 

I thought two beers was being reasonable. He managed two beers last night but I had to growl at him. I think if we have issues then something really needs to change. I don't want my daughters growing up in a house where drinking every day is the norm. 

Then on a mil note.....we had friends staying on Xmas day. My inlaws came round too. I was having a quick lay down on the sofa due to lots of rib pain and I overheard my mil whinge about dh and I to the wife of dhs good friend. It wasnt anything nasty but didn't portray us in a good light. I was shocked. I'm not an unpleasant /lazy person so I don't know where it came from. But then my mil is a drama queen. So I'm grumpy about that too. Our friend said she tried to change the conversation but she just went on and on.

Sorry for all the whinging ladies. I just wish I lived close to my family especially at this time of year.


----------



## DannaD

Spud 2 beers sounds very fair. My OH will have 1 or 3 every couple days. That doesn't affect him much though, a light beer at dinner and maybe one at 8, he can still drive for sure.

I don't feel rushef for baby to come yet, but I also can't sleep anymore. Cramps wake me up, I pee 3 times a night, my nose is stuffed... I miss the second trimester!


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, 

Spud my dh doesn't really drink but if he did I would definitely expect him to be having just a couple by this stage, that's not unreasonable at all!!

Lock fingers crossed this might be it for u!

Lucy.. I love a clean house!! I try to keep mine clean but it's such hard work with the 3 boys and a Labrador that sheds hair constantly! I'm so jealous u get to meet your baby soon... I dread the sleep deprivation and the hormone dip too.. You ll be fine tho, I find just getting back into my daily routine helps, school runs etc. 

I was having cramps yesterday and what I think is heavy discharge/plug, i know labour is weeks away for me yet but I'm hoping these are positive signs my body is preparing.. Done lots of Christmas present sorting and tidying today, enjoying a cuppa and rest now then we're going to take the kids out for a curry a bit later xxx


----------



## LockandKey

All having mildly painful contractions on and off. At least 2 every be with lots of bh and more plug loss. Don't want to jinx it by thinking this is it though haha but maybe it's the start of something


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed Lock!


----------



## TTCBean

Spud you are being very fair!!

Good luck Lock!

So today I'm officially the most pregnant I've ever been :haha: I was really hoping LO would come at 38 weeks like DS1. Hoping I at least don't go OVER due... getting anxious... though no signs today :( all my cramping ended yesterday evening and I've had only a few BH here and there.


----------



## Chelle26

hello ladies 
hope you all had a fantastic christmas im just so bloody tired now haha !!!

spud my hubby also has a drink most nights 3small cans which is a pint and half although its never whilst ds1 is awake which i think is fair i like a glass of wine or a vodka red bull most nights when im not pregnanat too !!! oops lol 

well no signs of impending labour here i think my clairvoyant will be right with her dates lol


----------



## LillyFleur

Fingers crossed Lock! :dust:

I think our partners are doing very well to be cutting out/limiting alcohol over the festive period, esp as we could be another few weeks before we go into labour, it would be easy to think 'oh it won't be tonight' and to have a lot to drink. I'm really suprised DH isn't moaning more about it, our wine cooler is full of soda water! :haha:


----------



## Lucy3

I get the feeling blessed us with her baby..! Hope so!! 

Im looking forward to having a glass of wine at night again...:) 

Haven't heard from Donna either?? Labour watch is fun! 

Embeth, I agree with you about getting back into a routine when the baby is born. Well as much as possible! It's summer holidays here though so most people are down at the beach having fun! We'll be going down to my parents beach house (only an hour away) with the baby a bit. Figure may as well still enjoy summer even with my red eyes! Haha


----------



## LockandKey

Still here and no baby lol pregnancy really knows how to tease, but maybe it's a a good step in the right direction and a sign of good things to come soon!

Thinking about having a glass of wine when labor actually does take place to see if it helps a bit :haha:


----------



## PitaKat

Still no sign of blessed? Hmm, hope she's snuggling a newborn 

Hope things keep moving in the right direction for you, Lock!


----------



## LillyFleur

I've heard a glass of red wine and a warm bath is meant to start labour, might try that if I go overdue, I'm not try anything to get baby out (pineapple, spicy curry etc) apart from bouncing on my ball.

Think I'm going to decline the sweep on 30th, I'm getting scared the closer my due date gets!


----------



## Lucy3

Lock, hope the contractions are moving baby down. Mine has been in a similar position to yours (kind of sideways?) the whole time! 

Glass of red and a bath sounds great Lilly! :) cervical checks really hurt me so I think I'd decline a sweep too. Eek!


----------



## TTCBean

blessed, donna, did you have babies? :)

Just a reminder! If you haven't been added to our private FB group send me a private message with youe e-mail address so I can add you!


----------



## Spudtastic

Lucky - are you in Oz? I'm in nz and it's hot hot hot.

Thank you ladies for being supportive about the beers. Dh had two last night (but big ones - 500ml bottles). It's now 4pm and we just had an unpleasant conversation. We have friends with us and also friends coming around for a bbq later (I hope I don't have to do too much. It's so hot). Dh finished work and had one beer so as it's four pm only I said (and maybe I shouldn't have said and just waited until he actually reached for a third beer but we were alone for a moment and I can tell when he's planning on having a few) 'two beers remember'. Dh then put forth an argument that he could drink a beer an hour. He wouldn't get drunk as his body can process a beer an hour. 
I'm torn between wanting to see him have a good time. I hate being the party pooper, especially as he works 6.5days per week and this is the most busy and stressful week of the year. But then I feel like beer is more important than me and our unborn child. I was quite grumpy and said that if he couldn't not drink for a few weeks for me then he seriously has alcohol issues.
He wasn't happy. Aggghhh. I feel like he doesn't respect me to not drink.


----------



## Lucy3

Yep, I'm in Melbourne. It was soooo hot but a lovely cool change has come and now it's 19 and we had some rain :) it's hard with the beer situation. I do understand what he's saying in regards to having a beer an hour. I'd be ok with that but it's whatever you're comfortable with. Especially being summer and party season! It's hard in general with husbands and pregnancy, we have 9 (plus!) months to bond with the baby but for them I guess it's difficult to bond until it's born. Don't worry too much, things will change in terms of his priorities after he meets your baby.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I think I might be having contractions. I thought it was baby moving, but it seems to be consistent and getting slightly painful. Trying not to get my hopes up! But I would definitely welcome him tonight in order to get out of a Christmas party tomorrow!


----------



## LillyFleur

Exciting! Fingers crossed it's the real thing.


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck mushy nope I'm still here :)

Got the midwife Tuesday will just be a usual appointment tho then I have my consultant a week tomorrow I think she said she will do me a sweep and maybe book my induction 
My eyes are stinging since the move its been Chad waking up early where as before was CJ lol x they have there own rooms now 
I still don't feel ready to have another baby I'm terrified I'm excited and want to meet him but so scared X


----------



## Lucy3

Oh mushy! That would be such good timing! Come on baby!! 

You've had such a big week Donna! Hope you can sit down and put your feet up for a bit before baby comes. Im terrified too! I'd be happy to be pregnant for a few more weeks yet, only 2 sleeps and one day for me left. Eek.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Mushy!


I feel the same Donna, I'm so nervous! :hugs:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

As soon as I relaxed the died down! Soo annoying!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully they start up again!


----------



## LockandKey

Same with me mushy. It's so frustrating! 

For the past 2 night I've not been sleeping well at all. Between painful contractions that keep waking me up and my dhs snoring I'm exhausted. I'm ready for labor to start and for her to come but I am nervous about the pain and how I will cope


----------



## Spudtastic

Me too. I'm so nervous about the pain. Im still thinking about getting an epidural as soon as I get to hospital. 

Sorry to hear those contractions died down mushy. 

It's the 28th here. Had visitors since 24th. They are the best visitors but I'm ready for some quiet time now.

Plus I don't know how to go forward with my dh. His one drink an hour yesterday was 6 big beers and two whiskeys. Guess I'll work it out but I'm pretty upset. Sorry to go on about it. Overall we have a good relationship. I just don't have any one else around to chat about it with at the moment.


----------



## LockandKey

It's alright spud, feel free to go on about it as much as you need. It's a stressful situation for sure, and I agree with the others that if he cannot adhere to a request that should be simple for most people, then there are some underlying issues there. 

Personally if it were me I'd be a jerk about it. My DH had some drinking issues before our first was due, he was military then and dragging me to house parties every night, playing drinking games and such, I put my foot down and told him to stop drinking by 37 weeks. Well he didn't, so the night I went into labor I told him he better stop drinking now or he was not going to drive me to the hospital, because I didn't want to ride in the car with someone who was under the influence, and if he had had even a little bit, not only would I find someone else to drive me, but he would not be allowed in the room as I was giving birth to our DD, and I would tell the nurses to not let him round until we were ready to leave the hospital. Sounds cruel, but I certainly was not going to put up with a husband who drinks excessively, especially now that we had children. And if he didn't stop, he needed to seek help immediately, or go cold turkey, or I would take our daughter and leave him without a second thought. Seemed to work, because he hasn't had more than 2 or 3 drinks in a night since on the days he decides to have a drink, which is pretty rare these days.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Lock - that's some serious drinking on behalf of your husband. Well done for putting your foot down. And what a great result from your husband too. 

I think sometimes dh doesn't hear what I'm actually saying because I'm too nice about it. Plus with his parents his dad has always ignored his mums opinions and done whatever he wanted. 
I also don't want my children growing up with drinking until you pass out on the sofa is the norm.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the drink situation with your DH spud. It must be frustrating for you when he said he would have one drink and then had a lot more :(


I too will be getting an epidural as soon as I get to the hospital if last time is anything to go by! :haha:


----------



## Spudtastic

Bev - epidurals are a great invention. It actually helped my birth last time. 

Lock - I really appreciate you sharing.

It's 7.45am and dd is still asleep. It's incredible. (Lot's of busy days and late nights though with our visitors kids).


----------



## donnarobinson

I had a epidural with both my boys lol x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry your contractions didn't turn into labor Mushy - with the exception of Lucy I'm starting to think we're all having 2016 babies! Which is when we're due anyway, but it just seems weird that there aren't any babies yet. There has been 1 born in the January rainbows group and that's it.

I splurged and finally got myself a diaper bag, a Petunia Pickle boxy bottom, on sale from a store in Montreal. 

Spud sorry your husband is still drinking too much, I think (know) I would he acting like a total jerk about it like Lock said! DH got drunk 2 nights in a row when I was 33 weeks and I lost it on him in a hormonal rage - since then he's stuck to a maximum of 1-2 beers per night and most nights doesn't drink at all. Last night he had 1 beer while watching the hockey game and then went back to water. 

I've also flipped out about DH's messes/clutter so he's been deep cleaning and throwing things out like crazy. Messiness and excessive drinking are two things I am not willing to tolerate with a child and thankfully DH is understanding about this.

Spud has your husband told you how he plans to get you to the hospital?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Spud, go on about it as much as you like/need! It helps getting things out. I would definitely have a serious talk with him! I also found with my husband that he didn't seem to think his life needed to change as much as mine did. It even took him a few months after he was born until he really started getting it, and that was after lots and lots of talks!


----------



## DannaD

Spud, when we were younger my OH use to drink more, maybe 3 small beers a night. I hated that, mostly because people in my family have drinking issues and I didn't want that in my life anymore. We'd argue a lot about it as he didn't see the problem and certainly wasn't drunk. Anyways, the argument that made a difference, I think, was when I told him that if he'd rather make me worried and sad, someone he loved, than drink a bit less, he really had a drinking problem. 
I hope you can get this sorted out with him, it's a bad issue to drag around for a long time.

I have an appointment tomorrow, we'll see if those cramps I've been having sometimes have done any work!


----------



## Lucy3

Well exactly 24 hours from now I'll be in theatre! I'm not sure how to feel about it, it's so planned. I think I'm feeling more ready today, I'm breathless and tired. I can't wait to not have a stuffy nose all the time! 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Haven't heard from blessed in a while. Hope she's ok!

It's hard not having family close by, Spud. Can you get on FaceTime or something and have a good chat to an old friend or family? Always helped me when I felt so far away during tough times x


----------



## SakuraRayne

So got to wait a week to see my Dr which will be a fun wait... My midwife doesn't understand why they have booked me for 40 weeks with all my problems... I'm feeling very sick very breathless dizzy and I'm cramping went to hospital because bub wasn't moving a lot and they checked me over he's all good but I had a high heart rate for me resting so they were a lil worried about that so just keeping an eye out.... 
I'm sorry to the ladies who have the partners drink a lot I'm kinda lucky my partner doesn't drink a lot he goes through a 6 pack of beer in like 3 months he didn't drink for a whole 4 months I think he's had a 6 pack and 4 pack all year.... I hope u can all sort it out xx lots of communication is the key


----------



## LockandKey

I'm in the hospital now being monitored because Claire hadn't moved once today despite me poking at her and drinking orange juice and laying on my side. She was completely unresponsive. Of course once I got into triage she started moving acting like nothing was wrong and made me feel silly. Think I'll be released soon as long as everything looks good on the heart rate chart


----------



## Lucy3

It's good you went in Lock! Keep us updated x


----------



## blessedmomma

Lock- I hope she is ok!!

Spud- I'm so sorry to hear about dh. I dated someone who had alcohol problems and it was a mess. He would ask me to come over to watch a movie then pass out drunk and I would go home. Then he would wake up in the middle of the night thinking I had just left and leave all these rants on my phone for leaving. It was AWFUL. And I heard a couple years ago his liver gave out from it and he passed away. So sad! I'm so grateful my dh has like a couple beers twice a year. I'm praying for you! 

Sakura- I hope it works out ok. 

No baby here yet lol. We just enjoyed Christmas and I found myself hoping he didn't come yet so I didn't miss the kids opening and playing with presents. And now we have a big storm coming in. We rented some movies and have just been enjoying the weekend. I also had a fabulous foot massage today. So relaxing. Still having cramps and contractions while losing plug, but of course no baby yet. I think our c section ladies are first! I'm amazed not one baby has come yet!


----------



## LockandKey

Glad you enjoyed your holiday blessed. A foot massage sounds heavenly! 

All is well here. What happened was she ended up changing positions and is now kicking towards my back, which explains why I haven't felt her move really, but it also means she's no longer on her side, her back is facing out instead, which is great news. Yay!


----------



## Lucy3

That's great she's facing he right way now lock! 

Glad all is well blessed and you had a nice Christmas. :) 

There must be a baby coming soon! 

I've been on the toilet all day today.. Probably a good thing to have clear bowels before the section! I'm pretty nervous too so could be that.


----------



## blessedmomma

lock- It was heavenly! My dh surprised me with it. I was so amazed... and I almost fell asleep while they did it :blush: extremely relaxing. so great she is in a better position!!! good girl :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds great Blessed :)


Glad baby is ok and in a good position now Lock :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur ok :) 
I can't believe I've got 10 days left until due date don't no where this year has gone I had a dream last night I had a girl instead of a boy lol
God knows why because I'm so happy he's a boy now couldn't imagine him being anything else I have the midwife Tomoz 
And I'm officially due my baby next week eeekkk ! 
Not long now Lucy X


----------



## embeth

Glad baby is all ok lock and in a good position! 

Sounds like you had a lovely Xmas blessed. 

Lucy so close now and you will
Have your baby in your arms!! I'm so jealous!!

My sister and her boyfriend fly out of London this morning for a whole year away!:( starting in Thailand followed by Cambodia Vietnam Australia New Zealand and then 6 months in America! So jealous and going to miss them
Loads! She won't meet her new niece until
She's nearly a year old!!

We are off to take the kids to soft play followed by lunch out today.. Hope everyone has good days xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww that's sad she won't meet her niece I bet she will have an amazing time tho x 
Have a great day :) X.


----------



## 3athena3

Glad all is well blessed and lock! 

Can't believe my c-section is tomorrow. This month went by so fast! Nervous for the,surgery but what's keeping me awake is worrying about ds and dd while I'm gone. I trust dh to take care of them but I have never been away overnight except.when I had dd. :nope:


----------



## Lucy3

I'm with you Athena. I'm also worried about leaving DS for so long :( I hope he's ok. I'm also a bit worried about the surgery... It's such a strange feeling knowing it will all be happening in 12 hours. Was your last a planned Cs? All I can remember is being scared and exhausted from my last one. But I guess I won't be in labour for 24 hours before this time! Eek. All so surreal knowing we are meeting our babies tomorrow!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm scared too. I have the clingiest kid ever and I'm nervous about leaving her overnight :(


----------



## embeth

Good luck to u as well Athena! Very excited for the baby pics!! Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

So happy for you ladies getting to meet your babies tomorrow!!! :happydance: can't wait to see some squishy baby pics

I watched a birth last night before bed on tv and it made me so excited to see him soon. <3


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

How exciting Athena and Lucy you are going to meet your babies soon.


----------



## Lucy3

It's 2.40am and I'm up timing contractions. So weird as my section is scheduled for 10am. I was on the toilet all day and felt weird so maybe she's coming a few hours before scheduled!!


----------



## embeth

Omg Lucy exciting!! Sounds like one way or another ur little girly will
Be here v soon!

I have been having strong period pains into my legs for an hour or so now.. Bit early for me at least hoping it means this little one won't be late!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

So exciting Lucy, good luck!


It's my due date tomorrow and not many signs here, can't believe I might go over. I was so convinced he would be early with my first being 11 days early!


----------



## sportysgirl

Oooh Lucy very exciting!


----------



## Lucy3

On the way to the hospital!! Contractions HURT!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Lucy!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck Lucy!! Can't wait to hear some news &#128522;. Hope the pain isn't too unbearable. Will they still section you do you think?


----------



## embeth

Baby girl must be keen to meet u!! Can't wait for update! Hope all goes smoothly! Xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck! Hope all goes well. xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck Lucy. It's boys bev I think they like to be lazy and never want to come on time ha X


----------



## DannaD

Good luck Lucy! The first baby of the thread! <3


----------



## PitaKat

Good luck Lucy!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

So exciting! Good luck lucy!


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck Lucy!


----------



## blessedmomma

hooray Lucy!!!!! can't wait to hear some details <3


----------



## LockandKey

Good luck Lucy! How exciting we'll finally have our first baby in the thread! 

I had my midwife appointment today and was finally checked and she said I was 50% effaced and 2cm dilated and baby was at station -2 so she's really low. I told my midwife about the hip pains and night sweats I've been having and she said my hormones were gearing up and labor won't be far away hopefully. So I may go soon. 

I think a lot of us may have our babies all around the same time with the way things are going.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Lock, sounds like it won't be very long for you either :)


----------



## LillyFleur

Good luck Lucy! Sounds like it shouldn't be too long for you Lock :)

I've been bouncing on my ball most of the day, no signs or symtoms :( not had anymore plug loss in a few days, don't even think baby has dropped as feel like it's sat on my chest.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck Lock! Hopefully it's soon for you.

I'm really bummed LO isn't 2 weeks early like DS1. No signs at all for two days now. :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino I'll go over due I'm not to fussed tho to be honest I like being able to plan ahead lol esp with leaving my two boys X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have a feeling I'll go over too. I don't know why, I just started feeling like it's not going to happen any time soon. It's okay to me me, as long as he's here safe. I'm just super eager to meet him and not waddle any more! 

Can't wait for an update from lucy, I keep refreshing like a mad woman today!


----------



## DannaD

Just came back from an appointment. I'm still closed and not effaced :(
I think I'll go over too, 41 weeks is the max here though. Maybe I'll have the last baby of the thread!


----------



## embeth

I keep refreshing too can't wait to hear some news! Sounds like u may be next lock! 

I wouldn't be surprised if its me with the last baby of the group.. Only 1 of my 3 have been on time!! I have had a lot of period cramps when sitting down today and lost some plug I think.. This happened with ds 2 would have cramps then plug but I went on for 2/3 weeks so don't think it will
Be any time soon for me.. Hopeful the process is starting tho! In the meantime I'm looking forward to seeing pics of everyone else's babies! X


----------



## 3athena3

How exciting! Good luck Lucy!!!!!

Hopefully it will be soon for you lock. :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Bev, it's your due date tomorrow!! Did you go over by much with your daughter?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Can't wait for your update Lucy, hope everything is going smoothly!

Just had my midwife appointment and pretty sure I'm going to go overdue. His head is only just starting to drop into my pelvis and I haven't had any significant signs that labor is approaching. There have been stillbirths in my family (all of them boys! :shock:) so I really don't want to go over by too much - luckily the midwife was really understanding about it and will schedule sweeps, stress tests and an ultrasound starting from 40 weeks then arrange an induction for about 41 weeks if he hasn't come out on his own by then.

Everything is looking great though, he is measuring half a week ahead as usual and wiggled throughout my appointment; the midwife could see him grooving through my shirt lol.

I just ate a yummy piece of chocolate cake and now Thomas is going crazy - no wonder he doesn't want to come out, he's too well fed! I keep threatening to go on a diet if he doesn't get his butt out by 40 weeks haha.


----------



## Lucy3

She's here! Contractions started at 1.30am got to the hospital at 3.40 and i have 5 cm! I had gas and air and they had me in the OR quickly and she was born at 5am! Best the scheduled c section by 5 hours, so funny! I'm great full i got to experience going into labour this time, I was induced last time. It was a great experience even with all the pain. I feel very lucky! Oh and she's called Annabel &#128149; 
I'm excited for the next baby!!!!


----------



## Lucy3

Her big brother was really cute and curious. Then he wanted to shake my bed which hurt! We are surprised at how much dark thick hair she has, bet she turns blonde like her brother though. Oh and she's a chatterbox! Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## LockandKey

that's so wonderful, glad all went well and you got to experience natural labor!

Big congrats Lucy on the safe arrival of Annabel!!!!! :happydance: she's gorgeous!


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh my goodness Lucy!!!! She is gorgeous and I love her name, so sweet!!!! Congratulations :)

I started having contractions earlier that were about every 10 minutes and eventually died out. The past half hour or so they are picking back up and about 7-10 minutes apart. They could very well die out again, they aren't strong at all. But I figured I would update in case it leads to something. :)


----------



## embeth

Congratulations!!! Gorgeous baby and lovely name!! Enjoy her xx

Good luck blessed hope this is it for xx


----------



## 3athena3

How exciting Lucy! She is beautiful and your ds is adorable too! :) Hope you are feeling well and recovery goes well for you. :flower:

Good luck blessed! Hope it's the start of something!

I have my c-section in less than 12hrs. Getting nervous and excited!


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulations Lucy! :hugs:

Good luck blessed and not long until you will be holding your baby Athena :)

I might try :sex: with DH again tomorrow (last time it made me all crampy and started losing plug) really uncomfy today and baby has changed positions and is facing in so movements are lighter which I HATE makes me worry so much, sick of heartburn also :growlmad: just ready for it to be all over now.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congratulations Lucy, Baby Annabel is beautiful, and your DS is adorable too. <3

Hope your contractions turn into something Blessed!

Good luck tomorrow Athena.


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks girls. I feel so incredibly blessed. I'll be stalking for baby news! 
Looking forward to seeing your baby pic Athena. Not long now!
Hope the contractions pick up again blessed. I feel like there's going to be a big influx of gorgeous babies soon! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations lucy! Both your kids are gorgeous! I love your sons blonde hair! Love the name you picked! 

Can't wait to see more babies!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Lucy! She's beautiful! <3


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Lucy, she is beautiful and I love the name you have chosen!

Good luck Athena! 

Blessed, how exciting! Let's hope this is the start of the real thing :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Lucy, glad all is well. 
Love her name and the picture is gorgeous. 

Oooh blessed hope it comes to something! 

Athena all the best for today.


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations Lucy she is beautiful &#10084;&#65039; Lovely name also 

Hope there is more babies soon how excited can't believe we got this far and only one baby has been born 

I'm into single digits today 9 days till my due date .
I have the midwife today &I have to hand the keys back to my old house .. So busy morning for me
Then I have the consultant on Monday who should give me a sweep X


----------



## Chelle26

congrats lucy shes perfect xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

My due date today! Certain I'm going to go overdue :haha:


----------



## embeth

Happy due date Bev! It could happen anytime!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy due date Bev X


----------



## Frustrated1

Happy due date Bev! Did you go over with your daughter? 

Three days to go for me, but I'm pretty certain I'll be between 1-2 weeks late again.


----------



## Bevziibubble

No, my daughter was 11 days early. I was so convinced he would be early too because of that!


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations Lucy, she is beautiful!!!!

Happy due date Bev, hopefully he won't be too overdue! I have a feeling I'll go over due this time around, too. I was convinced he'd be 14 days early like his brother, especially with the pre-term labour stuff!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats Lucy! 

I am still so far from my due date, I love watching all of your updates though. 

Christmas Day I had contractions and we thought we might be making the trip to the hospital (not the birthing center, because I wasn't 37 weeks yet) but it must have just been all the activities throughout the day!

I am hoping I can hold out until at least the New Year, and even better if I can wait until 37 weeks so I don't have to be in the hospital. 

Sending positive labour vibes to all of you ladies!


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Lucy! Such a beautiful baby! Well done!

Hope it doesn't die out Blessed!

Let's see this baby soon Athena :)

Keep the babies comming! It makes me so happy to know we'll all get there soon! <3


----------



## LockandKey

hope it's the start of something for you blessed!

I've just lost a huge clump of mucus plug, so hopefully things keep going in this direction. I keep getting painful contractions, so lots of random signs over here, but still no start. Wonder how much longer I will be left waiting


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations, Lucy! You have a beautiful baby and a beautiful boy!

Good luck today Athena!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Athena!


Sound like good signs Lock!


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations Lucy. I'm glad you had a great birth. Your baby is beautiful.

I'm looking forward to seeing your baby next Athena .


----------



## blessedmomma

Happy due date bev!!! My first was 15 days early and second was on her due date. Here's to hoping something starts today!!

Athena- hope you're having a wonderful experience and can't wait to see pics <3

Everything died down again last night then started again at 5am. Now nothing again. Think I have an ornery little monkey on my hands with this one! 

38+5 and last pic I'll be doing :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry things died down Blessed. Fingers crossed it starts up again soon! Lovely bump!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy due date Bev, hopefully something gets started for you soon!

Thinking of you Athena, can't wait for your update!

Can't believe I'm 39 weeks now. Hope Lucy and Athena's babies kickstart something around here because none of these babies seem to be in any hurry at all, mine included.

Started Evening Primrose capsules last night at the suggestion of my midwife as she suspects my cervix is still closed - they're going to check next week so we'll see if they help at all.

I'm staying positive by telling myself this gives me that much longer to get things done around the house before Thomas is here and I don't have time for anything but him.


----------



## Frustrated1

Fit Mama - how many are you using per night? I did this last time but can remember how many I used.


----------



## TTCBean

My midwife suggested evening primrose too but I totally forgot to pick some up!! I see my midwife soon, curious if she will do an internal or not. I am having some lower period like cramping, but that's all. I've also been a bit "clogged" up so don't know if the cramping is just that.


----------



## DannaD

I have dome evening primrose oil lying around... tempted to take some but it wouldn't be with the blessubg of my doctors. They really don't believe in any of those natural things. I've been taking RLT and feel bad about that too as it's writen on the package that I should discuss it with my healthcare provider.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Frustrated I'm using 2 capsules per night. :) Did it help you get things started with your last pregnancy? 

Danna I didn't want to start using anything before 39 weeks just in case because they say it's best for babies to cook until then if possible. Although he seems completely uninterested in coming out so I'm sure it wouldn't have made a difference anyway. :haha:


----------



## Frustrated1

Fit Mama - no it didn't make any difference. I used it last time as I heard that it helped to make everything a bit more stretchy and less likely to rip. Last time my waters broke 17 days after my EDD based on my 12 week scan and 13 days late based on my IVF due date. I tried raspberry leaf tea, clary sage oil (I was literally doused in the stuff although it is meant to be really potent), hot curry, long hilly walks, bouncing on my ball and daily sex. I also had four sweeps (every other day from 7 days after my IVF date). I basically tried everything aside from castor oil which I bought but didn't have the nerve to drink (thank goodness as there was thick meconium in my waters and I would have blamed the oil, and myself, if I had drunk it) I think that if the baby isn't ready then nothing apart from being induced will get labour started. I had a scan when I was 7 days over which suggested the baby was over 9lbs at that stage but when he was born a week later he was only 8lbs 2. They put a lot of pressure in you to induce here, but all of my friends and I resisted induction until it was really necessary which for me when the thick meconium was found which they claimed was a sign that the baby was in distress.


----------



## TTCBean

Saw my midwife today and I am 3-4cm about 80% effaced and baby is at 0 station. She mentioned she has another home birth patient who will most likely go tonight, so a little freaked out as if I went into labour I'd have to get her backup. :( Hoping I won't (and hoping I do at the same time lol)... she doesn't think I'll make it to my due date, so hoping at least another day or two.

She wanted me to stop RRLT for a few days to see if it changes things up. She said sometimes it can have opposite effect.


----------



## donnarobinson

Had the midwife today he's still back to back is 3/5ths engaged this time was 4/5ths last time .. 
Don't see her til 40+5 now I'll get a sweep them if he still isn't here 
I haven't even lost any plug lol
I have the consultant Monday she should be doing a sweep and maybe booking induction X


----------



## TTCBean

Might be a stupid question, but what's the difference between ~/5ths engaged vs. the station a baby is in?

With my first home birth my midwife didn't do any checks at all, even during labour so a lot of this is new to me.


----------



## Frustrated1

Donna - was she reporting how much of the baby's head was engaged (i.e. in the pelvis) or how much of it was palpable (i.e. outside the pelvis). If the later then it makes sense as it goes 5/5th (free floating), 4/5th (a little bit in, but mainly out), 3/5th, 2/5th 1/5th etc. 

Zero station, is, I think, fully engaged i.e. 5/5th engaged or 0/5th palpable.


----------



## 3athena3

Angelo is here! He's a tiny little guy. :) 6lbs 2oz and 18 1/2 inches long. Is picking up BF like a pro. Much better at it initially than his brother or sister were. :thumbup:


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I think it was the later as in what's palpable :) both my boys never fully engaged until labour think it's cause there always back to back lol x


----------



## Frustrated1

Aww, he is gorgeous Athena! A perfect little package :) Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Athena! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations Athena he's beautiful x


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations Athena!


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations Athena. He's beautiful. I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congratulations Athena Angelo is such a gorgeous little guy. <3 Glad he's such a pro at bfing already. He makes me so excited to meet my little man!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks for the info Frustrated, I'm starting to get worried that nothing will work for me either and that I will need to be induced. Because of the stillbirths in my family I'm not comfortable going all the way to 42 weeks so it would be sometime during week 41.

I'm going to be very busy with sweeps, stress tests and ultrasounds starting next week...

Is anyone else not sleeping? I wake every half hour and then just lie there, blah.


----------



## Frustrated1

Fit Mama - from memory, the general population risk of stillbirth was 1 in 2000 up to 42 weeks and then 1 in 500 after 42 weeks. For that reason we took the decision to induce at 42 weeks last time, although my waters went at 41+6 so the day before I was due to be induced. Because of the meconium the advice was that I was induced in any event. I think we will do the same this time around, although 42 weeks falls on our first wedding anniversary and being induced is not really the way I want to spend my first anniversary, which means our cut off would be 16th Jan.


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Athena! He is lovely!


----------



## embeth

Congrats Athena! Gorgeous little one! Excited for these babies to keep coming :) xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulations Athena! :hugs:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats athena he's gorgeous!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations Athena! He's adorable!


----------



## LockandKey

Congratulations Athena on your gorgeous little man!

Seriously I can't take all these signs and all this teasing! Like "oh you actually thought you'd go into labor this time? Haha NOPE!"

Wonder who will be next, though I am surprised that we don't have more babies yet. All these babies are far too comfortable


----------



## blessedmomma

Athena- he is absolutely precious <3 good job mama!

seeing the little squishy faces is making me so broody to be holding this little guy


----------



## Chelle26

congrats athena he is beautiful &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## embeth

Morning girls, 

Hope everyone's ok! Waiting for these babies to appear still... Sounds like u could be next lock.

Tiny bit more plug loss for me yesterday but that's about it... Full term tomorrow finally yay!!

Not sure what to do today, dh working windy and supposed to be wet outside so probably a day around the house. May check what still needs to go into hospital bag as not quite done yet! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Morning :) Got a sweep today. I've never had one before so I'm quite nervous!


----------



## donnarobinson

Fingers crossed ur sweep works bev I had two they didn't work for me but did make my cervix more favourable for induction X


----------



## Lucy3

Athena, he's gorgeous! &#128153;

Hope everyone is doing well. I was looking back on the day before Annabel came at signs and all I can think of is I had lots of bowel movements and I got a bit emotional. Other than that she was no where near engaged - in fact she was still lying sideways right up until the contractions started. I lost no plug leading up to it either! so goes to show things can really start out of nowhere! 

Recovery from the section is a little harder this time but other than that things are going well. My nipples hurt each time I feed but I guess that's all part of it. 

Labour dust to you all!!! Can't wait for more baby updates!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's how it was with my first lucy, labor started completely out of the blue. I didn't lose any plug then until I was actually in labor. I'm still holding on hope that now it means things will happen soon!

I was saying last night that I wish my water would just break, because at least I would know I'd be going in labor for real instead of any false start!

Hopefully the sweep worked bev!


----------



## LillyFleur

Have to go for a scan tomorrow as midwife things there may be a possibility baby is breech :cry: 

I said to her I feel like baby is on my lungs the last few days and movements have changed so said better to be safe and have a scan to check position, she did have a feel and said she's pretty sure it's head down but can't be 100% (stupid anterior placenta)

Needless to say I didn't get the sweep, but she's booked me in for sweep at next appointment (6/01) all being well.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed baby isn't breech Lilly :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Good luck with your sweep Bev! Hope it works xx

Hope the scan goes well Lilly.. Sure it will
Be. I sometimes feel baby is sitting in my chest and can't breathe at times, hoping she drops soon!

Just sorted all baby's bits and bags for me and her for the hospital..just need to wait for the big day now! Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Glad I'm not the only one feeling like that Emberh, have only felt like this the last few days and hate feeling like I can't breathe makes me panic, wish it would drop.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I went for the sweep but the midwife couldn't do it as the baby's head was too high. He isn't engaged anymore and is oblique and still back to back. He's stuck on my pelvis bone which is stopping me going into labour. She said if my waters break I have to go to the hospital immediately because there's a risk of cord prolapse. I have to try and spend time on all fours to encourage him to get into the right position. She said I will know when he's engaged again, but I thought he still was! I have another appointment next Tuesday to see if he's in the correct position. She said as soon he's engaged I'll go into labour. I'm paranoid of my waters breaking now!


----------



## embeth

Oh no bev what a monkey! Hope he turns for u!

Lilly the lack of air is horrible thinks it's pretty normal still with a head down baby tho..my last baby I remember having to go to bed as it was literally the only place I could breathe! No position on the sofa was comfortable..I went into labour with him that night normal head down delivery so sure all will fine for u xx


----------



## LillyFleur

sorry to hear that Bev, at least you know to go in it your waters go.

Thanks for the reassurance Embeth :hugs: I was like that last night only place I wanted to be was laid on my side in bed where I felt like I could breathe.

I've been for a brisk walk, done some squats, now going to do some mad dancing around the kitchen and then might spend some time on all fours after what your midwife said Bev, need to get this baby to drop.


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Athena he is gorgeous!


----------



## LockandKey

I'm sorry I keep complaining/going on about this ladies, but right now I am so fed up. I keep getting painful contractions on and off throughout the day for the past week almost and still nothing is happening. I'm in terrible pain for days and labor still hasn't started. At this rate I'll be worn out before it starts and all the pain has made it impossible to even enjoy my last days of pregnancy. It's so beyond frustrating :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry about all the pains Lock. It must be so uncomfortable. I hope things start to happen soon and you don't have to have the pains much longer :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Lock - big hugs. The end of pregnancy is exhausting enough without extra pains to put up with. I hope baby decides to arrive soon. 

Bev - how frustrating to be so engaged then be back to back and resting on the pelvis. I was also disappointed when this little baby did the same (but without the resting on the hip). It's hard enough being overdue without this added stress of cord prolapse. I hope you get baby to move. Do you have far to get to hospital if your waters break. Your midwife seems onto it which is good. 

I have a midwife appointment this afternoon. I'm working this morning.


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is only a 20 minute drive luckily. But we got stuck in rush hour traffic when we took Holly there once and it took 1.5 hours, which would be awful if that happened!


Good luck at your appointment! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

I have definitely had labor start both ways, so I know either can happen. I've had signs for weeks and went into labor and also had it just start out of nowhere.

oh bev how awful and scary!!! I hope you get him engaged and no problems with cord prolapse if your waters do break :hugs:

lock- I'm in the same boat. I have at least twice a day when I have painful contractions for two-ish hours at a time and they die down every time. then I usually have once in the night when it happens again. It's exhausting and frustrating! I'm nervous I won't know when the real thing happens and have a baby in the car on the way :( my pregnancy that went like this before I barely made it to the hospital. my total labor was 39 minutes. this new place I'm going is 45ish minutes away and that's if we speed. having a lot of anxiety about it all and may be what is stalling everything out.

my mw yesterday said I could induce next tuesday at my next appt if I wished. I didn't give her an answer either way, but I need to call back if I'm gonna go through with it. I'll be 39+5 by sono and 39+2 by lmp. I really wanted to go on my own, so it's not ideal. plus they don't induce with pitocin, they will use a foley bulb, breast pump and possibly castor oil. I know my body responds well to pitocin, but not sure on the other methods. just don't know what I want to do.

today is my anniversary and since tomorrow is nye, it would be ok if he stays put. I'm having contractions, but that's every day. I don't expect anything from it anymore.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls either I've got a bad belly or I'm having a bit of clear out been having some slight pains but nothing much think it's more him moving about that's hurting me lol. Doubt it's nothing X


----------



## LillyFleur

Hopefully it's the start of something Donna! 

I've been to the loo 4 times today and puked up my breakfast this morning so I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's a clear out , but realistically think I'm probably coming down with something, I've been in bed most of the afternoon feeling gross.

I've also noticed I've not had any BH for a few days - weird! I thought they were supposed to increase.

Lock - I think we're all at that stage now :( :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TTCBean

Been having BH every 10-15 minutes for about 2 hours, just in the past 20 minutes I've started having like a radiating pain around my belly, starts kind of in my lower back? Also having constant period like cramping. Not sure if I'm just dehydrated or what! Just drank 3 cups of water and now resting.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi girls sorry everyone is having a difficult time. :hugs:

Lock and Blessed hope the pain either stops or turns into real labor.

Lilly hope baby isn't breech. 

Bev how scary I hope baby gets back into the correct position ASAP!!

I have no signs at all and have completely lost the ability to sleep at night. I was up until 5 AM last night. :dohh: The thought that labor could start suddenly out of nowhere is the only thing keeping me going right now, that and how much cleaning I'm getting done.


----------



## sportysgirl

Am 36 weeks today, feel far behind! Seems like I am nesting been doing lots of sorting the last few days xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 36 weeks! 
I wish I was nesting. My husband seems to be nesting though!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Bevziibubble said:


> Happy 36 weeks!
> I wish I was nesting. My husband seems to be nesting though!

I wish my husband was nesting! He's just blaming how tired he is on me being pregnant. He's woken up late for work every day for two weeks, tells people is because he's helping me in the morning. He tells me his body is being ready for lack of sleep by sleeping extra.


----------



## Chelle26

haha men are hilarious !!!!
absolutely no signs of baby here so im going to 
to take this time to prepare lol i have done my roots 
next is eyebrows tomorrow then nails and toes next week 

have u ladies had any cravings with your pregnancys mine have been 
corn on the cob 
watermelon lol


----------



## TTCBean

BH died off :( I had three that were only 6 minutes apart but haven't had anything now for 1.5 hours. Booo!!! I also had some plug loss.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Chelle mine have been apples and avocados! 

Sorry things died down TTC but sounds like you're getting somewhere at least.

Just woke from a glorious nap (why can't I sleep like this at night!?!?) and now DH and I are going to the pub for all you can eat crab while we still can.

Breast pump accessory kit and nursery wall decal arrived in today's mail, breast pump is arriving tomorrow - glad we'll have it for Thomas's arrival.


----------



## LockandKey

Chelle, I've wanted nothing but chocolate and sex :haha: 

TTC big hugs! I'm sorry bh have died down for you :( I know that feeling all too well now, it's sooooo frustrating as well as exhausting. Just had some myself. A 2 minute long, excruciating contraction which was then followed by nothing, and 3 mild ones only a few minutes apart, also followed by nothing :brat:

Think I need more chocolate

Enjoy your evening out fit! Could be one of your last for a while :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- I agree! have heard nothing but horror stories about castor oil. even the women who it 'worked' for say the side effects were brutal. 

ttc- sorry it died down. welcome to my world every day now :(

ice-cream and ice is my only cravings this time :)

well.... I had a ton of contractions, lost tons of plug (seriously how much more can there be ?) and had what I guess was a major clear out all day. ended up with a hemorrhoid from it. never get them so I had to get some medicine. how do people live with these??? so painful! DH has an audit tomorrow at work so he is all stressed and had to work late. and today is our anniversary. what a day :(


----------



## Spudtastic

Happy anniversary blessed.

It's new years eve here. I wonder if there are going to be any more 2015 babies.
Dh is working all day and night. He'll probably get home around 6am new years day. 
I've been working today and yesterday at a very busy time of year so now I'm completely tired and am also feeling sick too. 
I'm ready for little one to get here. Bh all day yesterday and today that were not painful but hurt worse than period pains so now am trying to rest. Still super hot. I ordered an air conditioning unit for our bedrooms (tiny attic stuffy rooms) so I hope it arrives Saturday.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls New Year's Eve here as well now only 7.16am tho 
I'm not doing nothing today just staying in lol. I never do anything for new. Years since having kids I'm always pregnant or to tired lol x

39 weeks today ! Eek7 days to go X


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy 39 weeks Donna x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 39 weeks Donna!


Not doing anything for New Year's Eve, just staying in as usual! Would rather sleep! :haha:


----------



## Spudtastic

10pm new years eve and I just hung some washing on the line. Now watching graham Norton.


----------



## embeth

Morning girls,

Hope everyone's ok, was hoping another baby may have popped out by now &#128521; 

I'm sat drinking my first raspberry leaf tea.. It tastes yuk and I'm not convinced it does anything but I'll try it anyway! 

Can anyone feel their baby moving in their bits!?! When I'm sitting sometimes I feel her move in my belly then in my bits.. It's literally like she is just right there and could reach out!! Odd sensation!

No plans for today...New Years eve tonight nothing exciting happening for us not even sure I'll make it until midnight!


----------



## embeth

Oh and full term today finally!!! Yay!! Here's my full term
Bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spudtastic

Embeth - no feeling baby in my bits but I think she is bouncing on my bladder. I feel like I need to pee again as soon as I've flushed the loo.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy full term Embeth! 


I'm the same with the peeing!


----------



## embeth

I think she must be really low, the feeling makes me flinch it's like something's just going to pop out!!hopefully it's a good sign she ll arrive around the time she's due.. 3 weeks to go still... Feels like a lifetime!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been having that feeling it's not nice lol 
I don't think I'll make it till 12 either lol x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I never make it to 12 either! I usually pretend at around 9 pm then go to bed haha. 

It's tough being convinced baby is coming any day them wake up and all signs have gone away and feel like it won't happen for a while now. I hate saying it, but I am so over being pregnant. My body hurts, I can't sleep, I'm always tired, and I'm constantly peeing! It hurts to wipe I've gone pee so much lately. And I can feel him move down in my bits, but it hurts. He's so stuffed in there all of his movements hurt. I just want to hold my baby :( 

And walk like a normal person


----------



## Lucy3

Happy new year everyone! 11pm here so I've almost made it to midnight! 

Really hoping some 2015 babies suddenly appear! Mushy, it's the worst feeling when you're totally over it and can't do much about it :( don't feel bad saying it. 

I'm in the hospital with cracked, bleeding nipples! Eek! But my milk is coming in now so that's good. 

Bev i really thought you'd have your baby by now!! 

Hope when I wake up there's some more baby news :)


----------



## TTCBean

Lost loads of plug this morning, no show, but my midwife said 2nd + babies you usually don't get a show. Some cramping, only had two contractions this a.m. 30 minutes apart. This is so frustrating! How will I cope if he's OVER due?! I am so tired and uncomfortable. :(


----------



## Frustrated1

Embeth, I get that feeling a lot. It really hurts. Have had it for about three weeks now. It's horrible. Saying that, I'm still not ready for the baby to make an appearance despite all of the pain and discomfort. I have too many things still to do . I would be astounded if the baby comes any time soon even though it's my due date tomorrow.


----------



## LillyFleur

Had my scan this morning and happy to report baby is head DOWN :happydance: I'm 1-2/5 palpable so think that means engaged? I get so confused with palp v eng numbers. She reassured me that the pressure on my ribs is normal so feeling much better.


----------



## Chelle26

i now feel like that frustrated i just feel like hes never going to make an appearance hahaha


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

Really? Your midwife said that TTC? Because I had a show with DS (my 2nd) and labor started immediately after. 

Happy early term Heather! And happy New Years Eve ladies. Wonderin if anyone will have a New Years baby, but they all seem so stubborn and don't want to come out.

I've also been feeling the same Chelle. I'm just going to be pregnant forever and this baby is never coming out :haha: I know it's highly illogical, but it's a hard feeling to overcome when there is no clear end in sight.

I keep getting more and more contractions, some forming a pattern only to turn into nothing. Didn't think it could get more irritating, but it just did!


----------



## TTCBean

She did Lock, which surprised me! Maybe she was just trying to make me feel better lol. I had show with my son a few hours before labor started. Maybe she meant it's just not a reliable indicator? She said sometimes it can come out in active labor too.


----------



## Chelle26

haha lock that made me laff it could happen stranger things have haha 

ughhh i hate nye biggest con ever i refuse even before i was pregnant to pay into somewhere that then put up drinks prices !!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hate nye too. Never been out for it and usually just stay in and watch the fireworks but tonight I will hopefully be sleeping!


----------



## blessedmomma

embeth- happy full term! you look great!!!

donna- happy 39 weeks!!! 

mushy- hope it's not much longer for you :hugs:

Frustrated- one more day to due date! hope you don't have to wait much longer. 

Lilly- yay baby went head down :)

Heather- happy full term!!!

I'm not a big fan of nye. our neighborhood usually does fireworks and I sit here hoping my kids don't wake up. :wacko: I'm usually up til 12 or 1 every night anyways so I will probably be up, but everyone else is asleep so it won't matter lol. 

39 weeks today! excited to make it here, but feeling very unusual since I usually have them by now. I've never really had to think about inductions since they come between 37-38.5 weeks for me. feels very overwhelming to have to consider being induced if he doesn't come on his own before.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 39 weeks Blessed! Hope baby arrives soon :)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks bev! I hope so, but I'm not too terribly uncomfortable yet. I hope your LO decides to come any minute!!! I'm sure by my due date I will be over it :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy 39 weeks blessed.


----------



## Spudtastic

I also prefer to be at home for nye. It's nice to be with family/friends and have a few drinks and nibbles and enjoy the company. Maybe even watch a cheesy film. I love cheesy easy to watch films.


----------



## LockandKey

Other than watch the ball drop live on TV we never do anything for nye. 

I've just downloaded a contraction timer app for my phone. It works as a stop watch but will display the elapsed time between them as well as length of contractions and show the history so I can see if there's a significant pattern


----------



## donnarobinson

I haven't been out for nye since before j had kids 

I was having pains earlier was really sore but they've gone now lol x


----------



## TTCBean

We don't do anything either. Hoping I'm sleeping by midnight haha!

Lock, what app is it?

Not having any noticeable contractions today... just a few this morning... now nothing. SO bummed! 39 weeks tomorrow. My DH told me today he is so surprised LO isn't here yet... me too!


----------



## DannaD

I'm also part of the stay-at-home-for-NYE club. Just wish I could have a glass of good wine and sushis to celebrate with OH, hehe.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have an app on my phone too, I just searched contraction timer and downloaded the first one I found. I used one with ds1 too and it was awesome cause you just push to start and stop. Totally takes all the thinking out of it. 

Just had a doctor appointment and I'm 4 cm dilated! I've been having irregular contractions all day (week) and she recommended I didn't leave until I walked around for an hour to see if I could get them regular. I still haven't packed my bags yet, so I went home to do that first. Hopefully something happens tonight! But I feel if I get my hopes up too much I'll end up disappointed.


----------



## Frustrated1

Wow, Mushy! That's amazing that you are already at 4cm without being in labour. I'm going to ask for an exam when I see my midwife on Sunday. I doubt I'll be dilated at all though. It took me hours of awful pain to get to 6cm last time so I would love to be at 4cm now. Am so hoping I don't have to get induced again. Well, one thing is for certain. With just 8 minutes left to go we certainly won't be having the first baby born on Jersey in 2016 :haha:


----------



## TTCBean

I know how you feel mushy, about getting your hopes up. On Tuesday midwife said I was 3-4cm/80% effaced and that I could go any minute. She even said I could possibly beat her other patient who was having contractions that day! Well, needless to say the other woman had her baby and here I am...

Good luck to you, hope something happens soon for you!!!


----------



## LockandKey

I just did what mushy described, typed in contraction timer in the play store search and downloaded the first one. It's called contraction timer and had an orange face and clock face as the icon.

I've been so sleepy all day and just laying down doing nothing. No appetite, and have been contacting on and off all day long. Hasn't let up when it usually does. Right now contractions are about 10 to 30 mins apart and laying 1 to 2 mins long. Maybe something this will finally be the start of something *knock on wood*


----------



## OperationBbyO

My bubs showed up yesterday! Just like my first son he came flying out. I went to the birthing center as a precaution and didn't actually think I was really in labor. I was only 2 cm so they let me hang out to see what happened. 3 hours later I was holding my baby!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats operation! That's super fast! 

I've been having contractions for hours, they're starting to get painful but they haven't gotten super consistent yet. I was told as soon as they're consistent I can get checked into the hospital since I'm already 4 cm. I hope I have this baby tonight!


----------



## LillyFleur

Not sure if I might be in labour, been having 'contractions' since 2am (now 4.30) last around 30 seconds and coming every 10-15 mins, pretty painful and I'm struggling to even remember how to do my hypno breathing during them :dohh:

Congratulations Operation! & good luck Mushy can't believe you are 4cm already.


----------



## LockandKey

Hope something happens for you ladies and that there will be more babies in the thread.

Ugh I've been contracting all day and still nothing, and of course now every thing has stopped....I'm so sick of getting my hopes up only to be disappointed again and again. I'm just not going to look into it anymore :(


----------



## LillyFleur

Think mine are slowing down now, typical :growlmad:


----------



## LockandKey

Hope they pick back up for you lily. I know how irritating it all is


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the contractions start again Lilly!


----------



## Spudtastic

Operation - congratulations. 

Lily - I hope baby is here soon.

I just had a midwife appointment today. It was supposed to be yesterday but another of her ladies was having her baby. My midwife said this particular lady had no signs whatsoever. Baby was not engaged and in the wrong position but contractions started then her waters broke. She was 4 days early too.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope things are happening for you girls having contractions 
Nothing here lol. 6 days till due date! 
I'll no Monday if I'm dialted at all which I doubt I am but we will see .
Hope u all had a lovely New Years 
I stayed up with my partner watching tv lol . Watched the fire works out the window and then went to bed I'm feeling staying up late today tho I'm shattered X


----------



## Chelle26

congrats operation

hope you ladies end up with some babies soon

we were in bed by 11 lol

i have the feeling u have a very lazy boy here yesterday i had a long walk a hot bath and a super hot curry nada not even a twitch !!!


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/FBCD633C-73FC-4954-8402-8B4F2A121057_zpsbhzxgvt0.jpg

39 week bump x


----------



## embeth

Morning all.. Happy new year!

Me and dh stayed up and watched the Big Ben fire works.. Still lazing in bed with my little one.. Two big ones up and playing!

Hoping all of u with contractions have a baby in your arms soon.. Not a sign here, I know I've got a few weeks but I've gone from thinking she may come a little early to thinking it ll be another late one for me. 

Planning to take Xmas decs down today and have a good clean up, looking forward to getting the kids back to school Tuesday and back into routine.

Xxx


----------



## LillyFleur

Still here and not having anymore pains so must have been false labour, delightful :growlmad: all of you who are having this have my sympathy when you posted about it I just pressumed it was like BH - how wrong I was!! I've had 2 hours sleep and feel like my body is p*ssing me around :growlmad: just been to the toilet and I'm loosing some blood tinged CM so might be my show. 

Still left with all dull back ache so think I'm going to have a bath and then maybe go for a walk in hopes it might kick start real labour! 

Spud - the doctor I saw yesterday said that also that it could happen anytime even to women who are not engaged/no labour symptoms.

Donna - fab bump as always!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Still no baby for me! But I am in the hospital and happily drugged with an epidural. I don't know how far along I am, as I haven't been checked for nearly 7 hours. It's just turning 4 am and I'm wide awake in a room with my husband mom and mil all sleeping away. 

Hopefully I'll be holding my boy soon! 

Fingers crossed many if you are going to be too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Mushy!! Epidurals are wonderful!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck mushy not long now Hun :) X X


----------



## LockandKey

Good luck mushy


----------



## Lucy3

Very exciting mushy!!


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck Mushy!


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck mushy x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

Good luck Mushy!


----------



## embeth

Goodluck mushy! Can't wait for an update!

Lilly sounds like it won't be long for u either!

Great bump Donna! Xxx


----------



## DannaD

Good luck Mushy! 

Happy January everyone! This is our month! Babies will come out! Haha


----------



## LillyFleur

1cm dilated! :happydance: 

Feel like such an idiot because I went to hospital but contractions were 2/3 min apart lasting 30 seconds so I phoned up, no midwife available but the doctor told me to come in, midwife said he shouldn't have done that :dohh: so they send me home, I'm still sat in the carpark with DH, it takes 40 mins to get home so I'm still worrying about giving birth in the car later tonight :nope:

All the best Mushy :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck Lilly x


----------



## DannaD

Have you ladies read the "Delivery room drama" thread from babycenter? I've been reading that for 2 days and laughing/cringing so much, great advices for 1st time moms too! Does any of you have stories like that too? xD


----------



## Frustrated1

Mushy - Good luck! I imagine you may well have your little boy in your arms by now 

Lily - I wouldn't worry too much about things happening too quickly with a first baby (although everyone is different and you may be lucky). I was 1cm dilated when I had my second sweep last year. My waters broke about 4 days later and I had to go straight in because of meconium. At that point I was still only about 3cm dilated. When they hooked me up to the hormone drip to induce me they said that I could expect to dilate a further 0.5cm per hour. As it happened, I was a bit quicker than that (3cm at 5am, put on drip at 11am, 6cm at 3.30pm and then fully dilated (10cm) by 6pm (baby born at 6.33pm). Good luck whatever happens. I would have thought that you'd be ok to wait until your contractions are regularly at 5 mins apart though (from memory established labour is considered to be when you have 4 contractions in 10 mins).


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay Lilly! Good luck!!


----------



## embeth

Good luck lilly...I would say the same as frustrated don't worry too much about not getting back at home things do tend to take a long time particularly with first babies.. Now iv said that your baby will probably shoot out!!&#128521;


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Benjamin Robert was born at 723 am January 1st! He came out in 3 pushes, which is a huge improvement from my first, which was over 2 hours of pushing! He weighs 8 lbs 14 oz and is 19.5 inches long of pure perfection!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1451673077084.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations mushy he is gorgeous!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Mushy!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## TTCBean

Awww congratulations!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww congratulations he's beautiful Hun :)
I pushed two hours wv CJ aswell and around 45 mins with Chad so hoping it's even quicker this time I hate the pushing lol x I've been so busy today cleaning and sorting bits of house out X


----------



## Chelle26

congrats mushy hes lovely


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats mushy on your little man he's gorgeous!!!!!

Trying not to jump the gun again but have been having mild contractions 30 seconds long 5-10 mins apart since 8 this morning and nothing has stopped them, even after showering, walking about, changing positions, eating, and drinking water, and just had a huge glob of blood streaked mucus discharge after going to the bathroom. Just waiting for them to get more intense then might go in


----------



## Frustrated1

Mushy - That's such wonderful news! He is beautiful. I have been wondering whether labour might be different second time round. I've also been wondering about the use of an epidural (being induced and only have gas and air as pain relief was not much fun and hypnobirthing proved pretty impossible to do when you are induced). There are certain groups in the UK that are very much against the use of epidurals (the NCT etc) and I was swayed by that last time. I'm wondering whether that might have been a mistake though. One of the things that they often say is that the pushing stage lasts longer if you have an epidural as you can't really feel what you are doing and is more likely to result in an assisted delivery (forceps or episiotomy). It sounds like that wasn't the case for you though. Does anyone else have any thoughts/experience on this? Is there anyone who was induced first time round and had a natural labour second time round? Would be interested to know whether it made much of a difference and also whether the labour was quicker/easier second time round for both mothers who had had an epidural and those who hadn't. I'm meant to be trying for a home birth again, but am feeling a bit nervous about the lack of pain relief that will go with that.


----------



## embeth

Congratulations mushy! Beautiful boy! 

Good luck lock hope this is it for u!! Xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats Operation and Mushy!! :happydance:

Mushy little Benjamin is gorgeous. <3


----------



## LockandKey

I had an epi with my 1st and 2nd and with my 1st it was hard to tell when to push, but with my 2nd when my mw said I was at 10cm I asked her to shut off the epi so I could feel when to push and let my instincts take over. Epi wore off in a half hr and an hr later I was pushing and got the urge to push rather than someone telling when to. I'll probably do the same again if I get another epi


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, Lock. That's helpful. Last time round I told the MW that I needed to push and she didn't believe I was fully dilated as I'd only been at 6cm 2.5 hours earlier. After a bit of persuasion she examined me and said I was fully dilated. I'd already switched to J breathing (breathing technique taught in hypnobirthing for the pushing phase) in any event as I felt it was the right thing to do. Am worried that I wouldn't have known to do this if I had been numbed by an epidural though and that the midwife wouldn't have told me to push as she would have assumed I was not fully dilated. My pushing stage was 33mins, so not as long as some of the others mentioned although was very intense and they made me push him out in a hurry in the end rather than breathe him out using the J breathing technique as they said he was in distress.


----------



## Spudtastic

Congrats mushy. What a beautiful little boy. Well done.

Frustrated - I had an epi with dd. I think it really helped with the birth. I was having very painful contractions that were continuous from 2 to 4cm. One would finish and 20 seconds later the next one would start and they were about 90 seconds long. This took about 7 hours and at 4 cm the midwife suggested an epi. I relaxed and conserved energy for the pushing stage which was another 9 hours later. Because I relaxed things progressed quicker. Midwife said without pain relief it would have been a three day labour.
Pushing was two hours. I couldn't feel when to push but I got my midwife to put her hand on my stomach to tell me when to push.
I had an episiotomy but the reason the midwife gave was because I have a long perineum and the angle babies head came out at (the munchkin turned in the birth canal) meant that without it I would have teared badly. 
I was pretty happy with the birth. 

I am going to hospital with this one because if it's a long birth I will have the epi again but initially I am going to try the birthing pool and see how that goes. I'm hoping for a quicker pushing stage too.

There are lots of people here against the epidural too and it's easy to be swayed. I initially wanted to do it without but looking back I think without it I could have ended up with more intervention because dd got slightly stuck on the way out but because I had had a rest I could push her out on my own. 

I personally think the most important thing is that mum and baby are healthy afterwards. Having said that I am lucky because the midwives here try to do everything as naturally as possible and only intervene if you actually really need it. From reading some of these threads it seems that some doctors just get the forceps out or do an episiotomy even if it's not absolutely necessary. 


Good luck lock. I hope you're having a baby.


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck Lock!!!

No signs for me today. :( But then again, with my first I had ZERO symptoms and woke up in the night in full blown labour.


----------



## Bevziibubble

No signs here either. Done a long walk to try and encourage him to engage but he's still in an awkward position I think! Can't wait to my appointment next Tuesday so I can find out what's going to happen.


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Mushy, he is adorable :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck Lock, I hope this is it for you. :thumbup:

TTC I really hope I'm one of the ones who goes from zero to full blown labor because otherwise I'm pretty sure it's never happening. :dohh: 4 days to my due date and still no signs whatsoever. 

Bev hope the walking works and little man gets back into the proper launching position!


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Mushy he's adorable!

Good luck Lilly and Lock! Hope things progress for you! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Thank you everyone! I'm so in love, he's so perfect! 

Frustrated, I had an epidural with both. The first I stated feeling contractions again and a nurse told me to push a button to give myself more. Moments later my doctor said it was time to push. I was completely numb. This time I let the epidural wear off towards the end and seriously made all the difference! Even though I could feel way more this time it was so much easier and actually less painful! 

Good luck lock! And everyone else, labor dust to everyone!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations mushy, he's beautiful!


----------



## donnarobinson

I also had an epidural with both mine . With CJ I had it really early and i did push for two hours think it was down to not being able to no when to push but with Chad I had the epidural I controlled myself with the button so I didn't press is once it was time to push and I could when to push which made it easier and I got him out a lot easier 
I was induced both time second time though I only had the pessary and my waters broke then I laboured my self didn't need the pictocion i went from 2-10cm in 4 hours and I think I was fully dialted before then she just didn't check me til it had been 4 hours I'm going to try and do it with out an epidural this time but Ill have one if I need to X 
Oh and j had an etopisomy with CJ and I didn't need one with Chad all I had was a tiny graze 
I was really poorly after CJ I felt fine after Chad j hope it's the same this time X


----------



## TTCBean

Feel free to post baby pics in our private FB too if you don't want to post loads publicly! :) I need to see baby pics, feeling so baby crazy it's... Crazy! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

TTCBean said:


> Feel free to post baby pics in our private FB too if you don't want to post loads publicly! :) I need to see baby pics, feeling so baby crazy it's... Crazy! :)

That's exactly what I was going to do!


----------



## Lucy3

Yay! Congrats Mushy!! What a cool birthday to have! 

Here's my little Annabel. Her skinny little legs make me laugh!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LockandKey

After 12 hrs of contacting Im only 3cm dilated. I went in to my birthing center and my mw said it feels like she is on her side and more face up. She is trying to get baby to turn into a better position but it looks like I'm in for another long drawn out labor :(


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no, Lock. Hopefully she comes out faster than your other two did. Fingers crossed for you! 

Here's another one :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

She's beautiful Lucy! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautiful Lucy &#10084;&#65039; 
I can't believe my little Chad isn't going to be the baby anymore even tho he will always be my baby CJ took great to being a brother hope Chad does to X


----------



## embeth

So cute Lucy...love her hair &#9829;&#65039; Just like my eldest had when he was born! How much did she weigh? They all have such skinny legs don't they!? My last was 9lb1 but still had these skinny little legs &#128512;

Good luck lock I hope things start progressing a little quicker for u..

I feel like I have a life time left before I get to meet my baby &#128528; I really am at the stage of feeling extremely unattractive and uncomfortable now be quite happy to have this pregnancy done. Hoping getting the boys back to school Tuesday will help time go quicker xxx


----------



## TTCBean

How are you Lock??

Haven't heard from Blessed, wonder how she is doing!

No signs for me again really. Just some slight cramps.


----------



## LockandKey

I'm just about ready to push this baby out!


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck lock x


----------



## embeth

LockandKey said:


> I'm just about ready to push this baby out!

Woohoo exciting! Can't wait for pics! Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Lock!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck lock how exciting X


----------



## DannaD

Good luck Lock!


----------



## PitaKat

Yay Lock, good luck! 

This baby seems quite content to stay where it is. The only signs I've had that I'm as pregnant as I am is some soreness in my pelvic area and that stinging/pinching feeling in my cervix every now and again. 

We did have a false alarm a few days back, at 37+3, when I was having a LOT of BHs and indigestion. I couldn't sleep and was having to do some concentrated breathing. I felt like I could have kept it going, but we weren't ready. The very next day, when the indigestion passed and the BHs calmed down, we got our butts in gear and pulled out all the baby things, and over the past few days have washed everything and set it up. And my dear husband cleaned my car yesterday so we're ready now lol! All that's left is to wait :coffee: 38 weeks today!


----------



## LockandKey

I'm having a bit of trouble posting pics from my phone but I'll do so as soon as I'm home, which should be tomorrow, but just wanted to let you ladies know that Claire arrived at 9:58 am. 7lbs 12oz and 21 inches long and she came out quick! Only 5 mins of pushing!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Lock!! :D


----------



## TTCBean

That is amazing Lock! Congratulations! :)


----------



## embeth

Congratulations!! These babies are really starting to pop now.. Looking forward to seeing pics.. Enjoy your new addition xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations lock!


----------



## Chelle26

congrats lock


----------



## Spudtastic

Lock - congratulations x x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats Lock, welcome to the world Claire!!

Lucy, Annabel is gorgeous and her skinny legs are too cute!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations lock X


----------



## Spudtastic

Guess I'd better pack this blinkin hospital bag today.


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Lock! 5 mins is amazing :) 

Spud - I still haven't done mine yet and I'm a day overdue :haha:


----------



## TTCBean

Getting so anxious with all these babies being born!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats lock! 

Spud I packed mine the day I went into the hospital this time!


----------



## Lucy3

Yay Lock!! And so great only 5 mins of pushing! Saw pics and she's gorgeous. Well done!

Embeth, Annabel weighed 7lbs4 when she was born but she's now 6lbs7, she seems so small compared to my son as a newborn! The thick dark hair took us by surprise! We are both so blonde so we weren't expecting it :) I think it will fall out and come back lighter, but who knows! I think it's super cute. Hang in there with the last few weeks, I'm sure you're not looking unattractive even though you're feeling it x 

I'm leaving hospital today after 5 nights here. I thought I'd go crazy but it's been lovely getting support from the midwives and they moved me to a double bed room so it's been quite lovely. My nipples are rather sore and have grazes on them so im pumping at the moment. I don't remember them being so sore last time, I'm hoping they heal quickly. 

Can't wait for more baby updates!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations Lock! 

At least you know your due date, Heather! I'm over here like "could be in 3 days, could be in 3 weeks" :wacko: Must be patient, must be patient!


----------



## TTCBean

I'm with ya Pita... 6 days until due date, but it could be another two weeks on top of that! Crazy to think... how would I cope? What would I *do* with myself? LOL! :haha:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Heather I am due in 3 days but it is 12 more days until they'll induce me so we could be having our babies at the same time! 

I've resigned myself to going overdue after having zero labor signs...look how long Lock had signs for before going into labor and nothing has even started for me yet. :dohh: Either Thomas has no interest in coming out or my body has no idea how to go into labor at all. If I'm dilated at all at my appointment on Monday I'll be surprised.


----------



## TTCBean

See I'm so confused if I should be looking out for signs this time around or not! With my son I had bloody show in the late afternoon, and didn't feel any signs at all... since I had no signs I didn't tell my midwife about the show and just went on like normal (and I was only 38 weeks so not coming close to 40 weeks!!) woke up at around 3:30am with my waters breaking, full on contractions and he was born 6.5 hours later.


----------



## LockandKey

Slow breathing in and out and visualizing and finding something to focus on (like an object in the room or dhs voice) helped me to cope tremendously before I begged for my epi :rofl:

Everyone has way different experiences with labor and pre labor and honestly having so many signs for so long and nothing starting was super frustrating


----------



## Meiko

Hi! I'm an old member who pops in from time to time. Joined back when I was pregnant with my first in '08. Forgot my account info so started a new one back in June. Glad to have found this thread! Hope you all don't mind me jumping in!
Its all getting so close. This is my third baby, and I'm scheduled for a repeat cesarean Jan 29th. I am definitely thinking this is my last! Super excited as my youngest is 4 1/2..can't wait to have a baby around again! Although I have been feeling some anxiety the last week or so realizing its all sooo close and hoping I don't go before my cesarean date.


----------



## Meiko

And bump has successfully remained a surprise so looking forward to the big reveal!!! :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

Operation- congrats!

donna- bump is gorgeous as usual :flower:

Mushy- congrats!!! he is absolutely precious :cloud9:

Frustrated- I had my epi turned off at 8-9cm with my first. never again. longest time pushing for me. never had a problem pushing with the rest of them. I won't be getting epi this time, but it's cuz I'm gong to a birthing center where it won't be offered. my reason for choosing this is to avoid a 3 day hospital stay. I'll go home within hours from this place.

Lucy- she is so precious! hope you get to go home soon! sorry for the soreness, maybe check and make sure her latch is good? or tongue/lip ties? 

Lock- congrats!! can't wait to see baby :cloud9:

Meiko- welcome!

same old here. I'm still having tons of signs, but trying to ignore them and actually hoping baby doesn't come soon. I've been having major clear outs for a couple days and it has caused a hemorrhoid. so painful! I never get them, any advice on how to get rid of it would be great! all my anxiety about going into labor with this is surely stalling things, but I'm glad it is! I don't know how women birth with one of these!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) still no signs for me I lost a bit of plug yday not much tho and Ino it doesn't mean anything anyway. 
I have my sweep tomoz if she still decides to give me one and if she can even reach my cervix . I had a sweep at 39+4 with Chad it didn't do anything. Lol 
In one way I just want him here now so I can be me again and move proeprly lol but on the other hand I'm still terrified about having another child to look after X hope all the new babies are settling in ok X 
Well two weeks today is the longest they will leave me before inducing me they let you go ten days over here x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Still no signs here for me either. I think baby is still in an awkward position and not engaged. Will have to see what happens at my 41 week appointment on Tuesday!


----------



## donnarobinson

A girl I no was due the day after me had her baby this morning ! Horrible when that happens lol x


----------



## Frustrated1

Had my 40 week check today and the midwife said I'm 2-3cm dilated and 50% effaced (she actually said 70% but I think her maths was wrong :haha:). She gave me a sweep whilst she was in there. We've just inflated the birth pool so will try for a home birth if possible. No doubt something will either happen today/tonight or it will all fizzle out. Am booked in for my second sweep on Wednesday am in the event nothing happens. Today is actually my true due date based on IVF dates. Friday was my due date based on my 12 week scan measurement which is never as accurate.


----------



## Chelle26

ughh donna that annoys me so much every morning i see someone having there babies im like damn you bitch hahahaha :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Haha most people due around me have had their babies now!


----------



## happybun

Congrats to those who have had their babies :happydance:- so exciting! I'm still waiting - 10 days until my actual due date.

Baby is currently back to back, so doing lots of leaning forward and hoping little one will move around soon, as the back ache is terrible! x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Happybun! My baby is back to back too. Been spending lots of time on all fours to try to move him!


----------



## Chelle26

finley was back to back from about 28 weeks thats all i ever ask the midwife lol


----------



## happybun

I know it's driving me crazy, all I want to do is lie back on the sofa and relax!! Fingers crossed our babies will turn! x


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is back to back also lol Mine are always back to back think that's why I never go into labour myself lol x
To be honest I haven't even tried anything to get him to turn never works and they turn in labour lol x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Frustrated fx the sweep works for you!! They will probably give me one at my appointment tomorrow, if I'm dilated at all that is.

Grrr I know what you girls mean about people with later due dates giving birth earlier. I had the earliest due date in our prenatal class and one of the other girls emailed yesterday to say she had her baby Xmas day - I yelled "oh come on!" when I read it. :xmas13:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh I hope it's not much longer for you ladies that are hoping it's soon! 

I usually don't go this far, but I'm not uncomfortable with the pregnancy so it's not bad. since I've gotten this hemhorroid to deal with I'm hoping it's not too soon.


----------



## PitaKat

Okay, I'm gonna have a nice long gripe. 

My in-laws are very nice people, I like them. But I'm irritated right now.

My mother-in-law was dismayed when we told them we weren't finding out baby's gender because she wanted to shop for baby. She insisted that she wanted to buy "whatever you need!" It's their first grandchild, but since I already have a child, I already had everything we need, except for an infant carseat. MIL was like "Dibs on buying the carseat!" That was several months ago. We talked about what kind of carseat I would like, but she ignored my preferences and decided to buy an All-in-one type. I told my husband "That's not what I want. We have 2 of those that the baby can move up into. I want an infant car seat that detaches from the base. It's gonna be wintertime, no way am I putting my tiny baby in a freezing carseat." and he relayed that message. 

We went to Christmas at their place, and I was thinking we might get the carseat then, but no. The next day we went to Walmart because MIL wanted me to show her what type I wanted, so I did, thinking that she would buy the carseat then and there, but no. She was like "Oh, okay, now I know what to look for" and we left empty-handed :wacko: 

A couple days ago MIL sends my husband pictures of a travel system she's thinking of getting. Great, it has an infant carseat, the kind I want, but it comes with a stroller. 

We have 2 strollers, don't need another stroller, and have no place to put one. My in-laws are the type who are always giving us things: things they no longer use, or they found in storage, or they bought at a yard sale or on clearance. Not things we ask for, just random things. We live in a tiny house and half our possessions reside in storage, we don't have room for more! So I tell husband "Okay, if that's the one she wants to get, fine, but _she's_ keeping the stroller." 

Then today my husband tells me that now they can't afford to buy us a carseat! :dohh: I told my husband it was no big deal, we'll just buy one ourselves. But truthfully, I'm irritated. In my mind, when you say you'll do something, you do it! I know it's not that big of a deal, especially since we _can_ afford to get it, but it's rude. Anyways, that's my vent for the day :haha:


----------



## Frustrated1

Fit_Mama - With my first pregnancy I had my first sweep at 40+7. At that point my cervix was posterior (pointing backwards) and closed. I don't think it's unusual for it to be like that so don't be disheartened if you haven't dilated at all yet. It took me fours sweeps to get to the stage I'm already at now with none last time round.


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry pita! I kinda know how that goes, although I don't have to deal with it a lot. my mil is very sweet and well intentioned but she flakes on things ALL the time. she is always saying she will come to visit (she lives many states away) and then doesn't. she is always saying she bought stuff for the kids, but she doesn't send it until years AND I MEAN YEARS later so it doesn't even fit them. she called recently and said she would be visiting when the baby comes, which I already know is probably bs since she says that every time, but it's still frustrating to not know if we need to actually make room at the time she says she is coming or not. and then called to say she bought christmas presents for the kids, but she can't afford to send them. when we say we will pay to have them sent so she doesn't need to worry about it, it becomes that the items are actually on back order. soooo, ok. it's just always something and can be very annoying. DH is used to it and says she has been that way all his life. I never tell the kids she is coming to visit when she says she is or that she is sending them something so they don't get let down. it's really frustrating when she tells me not to buy something since she is buying and sending it so I wait til the last minute and have to purchase it ourselves. so in that respect I know just what you're going through! :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Fit - it's so frustrating when other people go earlier. These last week's can feel like forever.
My friend has a funny story about her bosses two daughters (they all work together). Both were due with boys two weeks apart and they were the first grandchildren for their mum (my friends boss). The one due first kept going on about giving their mum the first grandchild and the first grandson. Turns out the one due second went three weeks early so was first and the one due first went two weeks over.

Pita - that is very frustrating especially as you want the car seat to be ready. My mil is similar too. She asked dh what we would like as a present for dd. Dh (without asking me) said please buy lots of nappies. Well that never happened and there were no other presents for dd. I don't mind at all. Having a baby is not about getting presents but not even a cute outfit from grandma is pretty unusual. They buy some toys but for their house when dd goes round to play. 

I really hate to say it but I've been feeling really good for a few days. I wake up in the morning and panic because I think 'oh my I should be pregnant'. It worries me truly.


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Hope everyone's ok.. Must be some more babies about to pop soon!

I have had cramps and tightenings all afternoon.. Been really uncomfortable. Some quite painful ones radiating into my thighs! With this being number 4 and never having an early baby before I really don't think they will lead to anything soon but things definitely feel they re happening down there! Keep feeling like need the toilet too just uncomfortable hopefully a good nights sleep may help. 

Xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

Have just realised that we haven't heard anything from LilyFleur since she was about to leave the hospital two days ago. I wonder if she's had the baby? 

Am currently lying in a bath with some clary sage oil in. I forgot how much I dislike the smell of it. I doubt it will do anything - I smothered myself in the stuff last time and it didn't have any affect aside from making me stink! Will try inserting some EPO tablets too tonight.


----------



## embeth

I was thinking that about lilly too.. Hope all is ok and she has her baby now!

I went into labour the night I tried clary safe with my last baby! Could have been coincidence though..hated the smell too!

I'm still getting on/off cramps going to attempt to sleep, don't think they re leading to anything so hoping they ll have eased by morning x


----------



## LockandKey

I've finally settled at home with my 2 other LO's. So happy to be home again! DD is so thrilled to have her sister home. I'm loving all these newborn cuddles, and she snorts when she cries, which I think is the most adorable thing!

Enjoy some baby pics ladies, and hope to hear more news from the rest of the group soon. Looking forward to seeing everyone's babies :flower:
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/995311_10201419980698064_3187812373845880593_n%201_zpsujqxjplg.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/156263_10204540026934855_7458496580284263752_n_zpsc7snbnxu.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/1511436_10201419981058073_6256797711305032764_n_zpsdj1lzesl.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/10599136_10201417433474385_4496602736728111171_n_zpsdco3wjvl.jpg


----------



## embeth

She is adorable lock.. Congratulations enjoy her &#10084;&#65039; Xx


----------



## Lucy3

I think claire looks just like you, Lock :) 

Embeth, maybe you'll have an early baby? If not hope the cramps are doing something! 


I can't believe you haven't had your baby boy yet Bev!! 

Blessed, I thought you would have had yours by now, just shows how every pregnancy is different! Hope the hemeroid goes away. I think I had one the 2 days before I went into labour, it bulged out and I felt like when I went to the toilet it would pop out of the bottom! It was completely gone when she was born and I didn't notice it during contractions. But I'm not sure how pushing would go! 

Donna, how are you settling into your new place? 

Hope the stinky bath works frustrated! 

Pita - I hate clutter so getting unwanted things would drive me crazy! 

Im still only pumping while I wait for my nipples to heal. Annabel only woke at 11 and 3 last night, hope it stays that way! Like you, Lock, loving the newborn cuddles!


----------



## blessedmomma

I don't get caught up in all the hype with when other people I know's babies are born. I guess I just see it like they all have their own journey and each one is special no matter when they come. it hasn't ever really bothered me :) 

lock- she is completely gorgeous!!! :cloud9:

frustrated- I used clary sage in baths and on a rag last pregnancy and did nothing for me. boo. hope it helps you!

embeth- I hope it turns out to be something!

lucy- I really wanted to make it to january, but then when I had all the prodromal labor I decided as long as he made it to 37 weeks I would be happy. I think when I got him facing the right way is when the prodromal labor kind of eased off. now I'm having contractions off and on but I know I'm stalling it out from my panic over this stupid hemhorroid! it actually started getting better today so hopefully by tomorrow it will be gone or much better at least! and then after it's gone he can come when he wants lol. I'm sure I'll start back on epo and rrlt as soon as it's better. :thumbup:


----------



## PitaKat

Thanks ladies, it's nice to have a place to vent lol :hugs: 

Pretty baby, Lock!


----------



## LockandKey

Pita, I don't blame you for getting upset, it's pretty frustrating to be expecting something then have it taken away. Feel free to rant away!

if any of you ladies are interested in reading, here's the birth story in full detail

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...pidural-birth-story-midwife.html#post36721934


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls she's beautiful lock :) 

Settling in ok thanks Lucy still have loads to do but going to do it room by room! My new tumble dryer is coming today considering mine got broke in the move . 
Me and my oh had an argument Saturday and he didn't speak to me really at all yday think he's waiting for me to say sorry. I really don't need this added stress right now 
I've got the hospital at 2.20 hopefully have a sweep and maybe book the induction in X


----------



## LillyFleur

Hi ladies, just a quick post to say I had my baby and team yellow turned team PINK! - I had gone to the hospital at 3am on 2/01 3cm dilated and waters broke shortly after, then nothing! Contractions completely slowed and was told I would be facing an induction the following day:cry: if they didn't start.

Finally thinks started at 10pm and a few hours later she was born, it was a bit dramtic as they didn't believe I was close to pushing and only offer me codeine and a warm bath, when I got in the bath they finally realised I was going to push and had to quickly get me out and rush me in a wheelchair to L&D where they filled the pool up.

Gave birth in the pool using just G&A, wouldn't describe it as a Hypnobirth as I screamed the building down haha but did think whilst she was crowing that it wasn't too bad! Baby Elizabeth Rose was born at 0.56am 3/01/16 - weight: 7lbs 3oz. Didn't have any stitches and I just a slight graze, had an hour and a half of skin to skin before we were moved to the ward. 

Can't read any of your posts as no wifi here so hope it's all going well and I catch up on this thread later today.


----------



## embeth

Oh wow lilly congratulations!!!! That's great news!

Sorry to hear u and oh have argued Donna.. Me and my dh have arguments a lot when I'm hormonal he really stresses me out!! Don't normally last long tho I get bored not talking for too long! Lol! I know what u mean about doing without the stress tho.. Think we have quite enough to deal with at this point in pregnancy!

Well I was up for 2 hours last night feeling v crampy and uncomfortable really like period was going to start at any moment plus had a really really dry mouth and just could not sleep! They have finally worn off this morning, v strange tho only ever had cramps with days to a week of my due date with my others.. This is v early for me. I found myself lying there thinking please go away I'm not ready for this baby yet! Which is weird as a lot of the time I feel desperate to meet her!

Lots of tidying and cleaning today before boys get back to school tomorrow xx


----------



## Frustrated1

*Lilly* that's fantastic news! Congratulations  Did you think you might be having a girl? I'm pretty sure ours is a boy even though we are team yellow too


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats Lilly!! You kept calling her a he! What a surprise!! Haha I would scream the building down too if I was pushing with just gas and air!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Lilly!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies :) Figured i should start posting in here more now the time is near!
I see my consultant this wednesday to hopefully get my section date and i have a scan too.
Lucy how far along were you for your section?
I've started loosing bits of my plug and am having Braxton hicks all the time, im hoping they will agree to a section this weekend or begining of next week. Its my daughters birthday next saturday and id really like to be home for it. 
xxx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats lilly!


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Lily thats great news!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations lily :) 
Well I've gave in and said sorry he's still in a mood tho lol x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Had my sweep 1cm dialted cervix still hard tho 
Not being induced till ten days over so hope I go before then X


----------



## Bevziibubble

sounds like baby is moving down Heather!


Hope you go soon Donna!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Ooh maybe things are happening for u heather.. Exactly what I had yesterday and in the night..mine are nowhere to be seen today &#128528; 

Fingers crossed your little man doesn't wait too long to make his enterance Donna!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds like it could be the start of things Heather!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats lily! 

Heather, this time mine started as just crampy. I didn't even think much of the cramps. By the afternoon they became regular contractions! Hopefully it's the start of something for you! 

Donna hope you don't go too far over! Things can change so quickly! 

Benjamin is such a calm baby so far. He's perfectly content all day, but only if he's close to a heart beat. Totally understandable, and I'll totally take the squishy cuddles and recover. 

My milk full on came in today. I leaked and soaked my shirt and didn't even notice. 

My husband went to work today for a couple hours. I'm alone with my 14 month old and baby for the first time.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hope the sweep works Donna :)


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats lilly!!!!! :cloud9:

donna- hope the sweep gets something going :)

heather- I've had several labors start out as cramps :thumbup:

mushy- he sounds very sweet! 

tasha- hope you get your date!


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats on your sweet little princess lily!


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Lilly! And it's a beautiful name, very lady like! :)

I don't think I had any BH yet... I have my hands on my belly all the time and never felt my stomach go hard or anything :( Any of you never felt them either?

I'm going to watch Star Wars tonight with OH, hopefully it's not too loud for baby, or too uncomfortable for me!


----------



## donnarobinson

He isn't back to back anymore either well he wasn't earlier when she did the sweep don't no if he will stay how he is lol x 
I've had a few cramps but nothing out of the ordinary 
I will probz be induced which will be 17th January if it's ten days over which is next Sunday it's my birthday on the 15th X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fab bump Heather!


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous bump Heather, sorry you feel miserable.


----------



## SakuraRayne

Congrats to the ladies who have had there babies there so adorable!
So my c section is booked for the 12th which is still my due date at least I only have to wait a week the reason why its so late is because of the time its around so they aren't doing a lot of c sections as of all the public holidays we have had :( its only because we have free healthcare with medicare so I'm not complaining.... But my next baby I'm getting private health so I can choose.... Hurry up this next week I wanna meet my lil man!


----------



## donnarobinson

Well my bump looks like it's dropped of a night then the next morning is high again lol consultant said he's still free and bobbing around lol x


----------



## Chelle26

congrats lily what a beautiful name 

im so fed up atm i have shitty piles lol ive never 
had pain like it lol so im quite happy to have little man 
stay put a while i think


----------



## blessedmomma

very cute heather!

sakura- It's nice to have a date!

donna- I hear it's common for subsequent babies to engage and disengage often 

chelle- I'm in the same situation. had them since last thursday, so painful! I'm not trying to have this kid til it's cleared up or very close to it. can't imagine women doing this. I don't get them so it was quite a surprise. started when I started having clear outs and it seems like it's not going away since I haven't stopped having them!


----------



## blessedmomma

found out today that as of january 1st they have changed the paternity leave policy at DH's work. he was only going to have 3 days paid paternity leave and was planning on taking a couple days vacation to go along with it.... but now he will have 10 days paid leave!!! i'm so thankful this kid waited for january :) he will get even more time than he would have and won't have to use up any vacation time. so very thankful!

edit: and I have my appt tomorrow with my mw. they are willing to induce me when I go in tomorrow, but I'm for sure telling them I'm not ready yet. can't wrap my head around going in tomorrow and starting something. which means I will have to come in a couple times a week for baby checks to make sure he is ok. maybe I'll consider induction for next week or something. I just can't yet.


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Lilly!

Labor dust to everyone still waiting :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lucy3

Tasha, my c section was at 39 weeks and I went into labour 8 hours before the scheduled time so I had her 5 hours before she was due to come out! I love how she chose her own birthday! When will they most likely schedule yours for? 

Heather, you're having a c sections aren't you? My labour started as period cramps really low down and continued that way. They got me to 5cm in 2 hours! Are hours still going? 

Blessed, that's great your DH gets 29 days leave!! 

Hope baby comes earlier than your induction date Donna


----------



## Meiko

blessedmama, thats great news and must feel so good knowing you'll get more time with your OH home! How nice you can save those vacation days! I just booked a flight for my father to come down and help with my other two kids for when I go in for my section.. he'll be here 10 days, soo relieved to have the help and glad it is with someone the kids are comfortable with! My OH gets some paid time off but this is his first, my third, so he is pretty much no help and I feel like I'll be guiding him! My dad had six kids and helped me with my first born so he can offer some insight if need be ;)

On another note.. has anyone experienced conflict with people (friends, relatives etc) regarding visitation in the hospital?? There's been a big up roar with one of my OH's friends (well, wife of best friend) she claims it is her time to bond with the baby and that she will take it personally and be very hurt if we don't allow any visitors in the hospital. I told OH she can bug off and that it is extremely selfish to say something like that to us. Clearly the most important people the baby needs to bond with are mom and dad. I've never liked having visitors while in the hospital, I feel so drained and yucky and there's no privacy especially after a cesarean..I have no issues with people visiting once we are home! Just something that has been bothering me.


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy3 said:


> Tasha, my c section was at 39 weeks and I went into labour 8 hours before the scheduled time so I had her 5 hours before she was due to come out! I love how she chose her own birthday!

^^^^^ I love this! with my 4th baby I was scheduled to be induced on dec 17th at 7am. the day before on dec 16th my water broke about 2:30pm. he was born at 11:59pm, 1 minute before dec 17th haha! I always said that I loved he got to pick his birthday too :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Meiko- thank you! I'm very grateful he will have the time off! that's so wonderful your dad can come help. I'm sure his help will be greatly appreciated! it'll be nice to have someone experienced around while your DH learns the ins and outs of a baby :flower:

I can't say I have any issues this time with visitors. I say stand your ground though. she needs to get over herself and respect your wishes. her time to bond with your newborn baby???? what nerve!!! I'm amazed at some of the things people say :roll: if you give in just to appease her I think you will regret it. I know in the past when I've felt like someone was bullying my time to have a baby I've always regretted letting them have their way. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Mushy- good luck with being alone with two babies!! &#128513;


----------



## Meiko

So glad its not just me who thinks she needs to get over herself! My OH agrees it is a terrible thing for someone to say so glad I don't need to convince him! It's safe to say she, nor anyone but my children, will not be visiting in the hospital. Just not my thing, I'm sure it has put me on her shit list but oh well!

I'm definitely happy to have my dad come out, we don't see each other often, he lives a few states over and I've seen him twice in the last three years. Now to just have LO stay put for the next three weeks! It's so close! I'm usually team "get this baby out now" but for whatever reason I'm really not hoping LO comes earlier. Stay in there! My OH is even afraid to touch me for fear of starting labor, ugh.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok well I'm still here the sweep did nothing lol! 
I'm hoping it will help in some way even if it doesn't send me into labour with Chad I had two and my induction was so much easier than when j had CJ and didn't have any sweeps 
I woke up for a wee in the night and felt like I had a uti and have the same horrible feeling this morning .
But I only had my urine checked yday at my appointment and it was clear so I'm hoping he's just lying on my bladder funny 
CJ was suppose to go back to nursery yday only I couldn't face the walk to take him I'm going to take him today tho he really wants to go back and maybe the walking will help get things moving lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got my midwife appointment this morning to see if baby has moved from an oblique position and she can do the sweep. If not, she mentioned hospital so I don't know when that will be.


----------



## embeth

Morning all, 

Sorry the sweep hasn't done much for u Donna, maybe your little
Man will just surprise u!

Just taken my two big ones to school... Feels weird to be back to it all and not have work to go back to. I've had no more cramps at all, my bump feels so low though. She was engaged when I saw the midwife nearly 2 weeks ago and I'm sure she still is but j strangely haven't had the awful pains and pressure when I try to walk like
I did withy last, hoping maybe she's a little smaller!

Looking forward to more babies arriving.. Must be time for another one soon!!xx


----------



## embeth

Goodluck at the midwife bev!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck at the midwife bev. 
Well everyone seems to think Cruz will be smaller than CJ and Chad I feel smaller aswell but we will see . 
I don't have the midwife again till a week today I'll get my second sweep then and then she should book my induction for the 17th which is next Sunday I hope I don't go that long but I'm pretty sure I will I'm nt to fussed to be honest I do want him here now but Ino it's not much longer now and I've waited 40 weeks so what's a few more days lol x


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations lilly on your baby girl! Love the name you picked for her 

Hope all goes well at the midwife, bev.

Meiko, that's ridiculous that she would say that to you, the only people your baby needs to bond with at this time are you and your oh!

I'm still getting lots of bhs, but nothing else to report. I'm getting a massage today, so looking forward to that!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Had my appointment today and baby is still in the same position. I'm being induced this Sunday!!
Hoping he will arrive naturally before then. Got a gym ball today and been bouncing lots on it to encourage him to move position!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope he moves into position for u bev :) I'll be induced next Sunday if he isn't here so a week behind you! I can't believe my babies never want to come lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

Bev hope you can get him in the right position but if not I hope you have a wonderful induction. At least there is an end in sight! 

Pita - enjoy your massage!! 

Donna - sorry the sweep didn't do much but like you said maybe it will make things more favorable. 

I had contractions up until I went to bed and they are starting again, but with as many times this has happened I don't expect anything from it lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the contractions lead to something soon Blessed!


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck Bev!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've just lost some plug won't mean nothing tho but hopefully means my cervix is at least getting ready :) 
X


----------



## Frustrated1

Nothing much is happening here. Had my second sweep today. Cervix is 3cm and 70% effaced, so not much change from Sunday. Have been crampy today and lost three lots of plug yesterday. Just about to start on the RL tea seeing as the clary sage hasn't helped. Will also try to do a bit of bouncing on my ball later. My hypnobirthing teacher is the midwife on call tonight so it would be a good night for a home birth


----------



## donnarobinson

Just lost more plug it had blood in it this time X 
Hope it happens for u soon hu X.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Frustrated!


That's a good sign Donna!


----------



## embeth

Goodluck frustrated!

Ooh Donna maybe u won't be waiting aslong as u think!!


----------



## blessedmomma

frustrated and donna- both sound like you're having good signs!!!! hope it's the start of something for both of you :happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

Woo hoo Donna, good luck!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hope your sweeps work ladies.... and hope baby moves into better position bev :)
Ive spent the afternoon up day assessment unit with lack of movements :(
Bump is measuring 33 weeks apparently so they arent happy about that and her heart rate was very high the whole time. Im back there tomorrow for further traces, scan , and my consultant... baby still not active tonight so at this rate il be back there tonight instead xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everything goes ok tomorrow Tasha :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Hope all is ok tasha.. How little does she move when u go
In?? My little one has been moving so much less lately and I keep
Questioning whether I should be getting it checked out or not.. So hard to know sometimes xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hope baby moves before induction bev! 

Donna that sounds promising! Hopefully baby comes for you! 

Blessed hope those contractions stick around and baby comes!


----------



## Meiko

Hope all is ok tasha! Hopefully LO is just taking it easy before her arrival. Are they measuring your fundal height?? Or through a scan? She could have dropped and so their measurements could be less if they are measuring your belly. 

Good luck to the ladies who are having some signs! 

I've been incredibly tired today, I fell asleep while reading through posts and woke up two hrs later! Not like me, so hoping it doesn't mean my body is gearing up!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Embeth i hadnt feel her at all from 7am til the time i went in, as soon as i was put on a trace she kicked off (typically) but being back home again tonight shes moving but just very quiet compared to normal.
And yes measuring fundal height... 
Pondering what will be said tomorrow , very nervous 
x


----------



## sportysgirl

Oh Tasha I hope all is ok tomorrow. Thinking of you. x


----------



## embeth

Fingers crossed all is ok for u tomorrow tasha, sure she's just fine in there x

I find the lack of movement thing really difficult, she still moves but just so much quieter than usual, I have the midwife Thursday for my 38 week appointment so may ask her then. 

Gets to the point when u just want them
Safe and well in your arms!


----------



## TTCBean

Keeping you in my thoughts tasha, hope everything is okay with lo!

Saw midwife today, 4-5 cm dilated, 50% effaced. She mentioned I was super soft. She gave me a membrane sweep too... really crampy now and feel awful. I had some contractions the first hour following but not much since. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck TTC!


----------



## Frustrated1

Wow, TTC that's great stats! You are nearly halfway there already. I hope something happens for you soon. My sweep today was so sore and I have also been crampy since although it seems to have died down a bit now. Am about to have my second cup of RL tea and will insert some EPO tablets later too. Can't be bothered to have yet another bath with clary sage so think I will just stick some in a basin of hot water and soak my feet in it (apparently that should work just as well...)

Tasha - are you tall by any chance? I always measure small on the fundal height measurement. Even now I'm only measuring 35-36 cm at over 40 weeks. I was the same last time and still had an 8lb 2 oz baby at 40+13. I hope everything is ok for you.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Thankyou for the well wishes everyone means Alot :)
No I'm far from tall lol 5ft 4 maybe.
Will update tomorrow 
4-5cm wow! Good luck :)


----------



## LockandKey

Still keeping up here despite my gone quiet. We've been busy adjusting to life with 3


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur settling home ok lock in terrified to have three
I've been having cramps on off all night not bad but feel quiet sore and I've just lost a lot more bloody mucus X


----------



## TTCBean

I've never had sweep done before... and I'm in a ton of pain.... feels like my crotch was literally punched a million times and nonstop cramps. I've had a few painful contractions but that's all... no mucus or show. Is this normal, the pain afterwards? Yikes!


----------



## Frustrated1

My cramping afterwards was quite sore, but has stopped now. It probably lasted a few hours after the sweep. The pain during the sweep itself was more painful for me though. I had to breath my way through it. They are not particularly pleasant things. I've got my third booked in for Thursday in the event nothing has happened by then. Hope the pain alleviates. Have you thought about taking some paracetamol?


----------



## blessedmomma

tasha- hope your baby starts moving soon!

TTC- hope it's not long for you!!! I'm always really sore after a sweep :hugs:

donna- sounds like great signs! I hope you go and don't have to be induced :flower:

I didn't let them start induction at my appt today. I did agree to next tuesday if he doesn't come on his own before then. I can always cancel that as well, but I will likely go through with it by then. I just was not ready today. but next week at 40+5 I think I will be more than ready. I would love for him to pick his own day before then. if I end up cancelling next weeks induction I'll have to start coming in for baby checks, which sounds like a pain in the butt driving 40 minutes there and 40 minutes back twice a week. pretty confident I'll do the induction next week


----------



## Lucy3

Hope he moves Bev! Annabel was in an awkward sideways position until labour started, hope he surprises you before Sunday!


----------



## Lucy3

Ooh! Frustrated and Donna, hope these are good signs! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lucy3

Sorry for the three posts :) 

Hope your little one moves more Tasha, good luck tomorrow. 

You must be surprised you haven't had your baby by now blessed! Hope he chooses his birthday before Tuesday x 

All is well here, my boobs have finally settled down and I'm back to nursing rather than pumping. Annabel is waking at 2 and 6 at the moment, im spending more time feeding in the night (changing her nappy between boobs etc) and it seems to be helping her sleep longer. 

Hoping to see more newborn pics soon! :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow Tasha and Baby starts moving more.

Bev hope your baby turns and then decides to come meet you soon - you have such a great attitude about it though, you have my admiration.

Hope everyone who has had sweeps and/or is seeing signs gets some labor action soon!

Blessed hope your little man chooses his birthday before your induction. My induction is now scheduled as well so Thomas's birthday will be January 14 (or possibly the 15th or 16th I suppose) unless he chooses his birthday before then.

Today is my due date but no sign of Thomas! So weird to see my ticker with no days left to count down. We have an u/s on Friday to check on him. The midwife examined me yesterday. Only 1 cm dilated but my cervix is very soft and the examination triggered my bloody show which the midwife says is a good sign.

I woke up yesterday with an awful cold, blech, first one my whole pregnancy. And Thomas is measuring at over 41 weeks, so no wonder I'm so uncomfortable. 

TMI but since my examination I've had this weird odor down there...like mushrooms or herbs or something, so weird. The midwife says it's normal and just my body preparing itself


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy- I'm a little surprised, I haven't even made it past 38+4 since my 3rd baby. but, I've also had a lot of stress at the end of this pregnancy. there was a lot of drama with extended family, then some drama at christmas with other extended family, and well you name it. I only went over due with one of my babies and oddly enough I was really stressed with him as well. so glad you're able to start nursing again! and sounds like she is sleeping like a champ!!! 

fitmama- since mine usually come by now, it's weird to think that by the 12th he will be here. it's nice to have a final day to have him (unless it goes into the next day of course). do you find that odd?? hope your u/s goes wonderfully and he is healthy! having your show is a great sign :) hope your cold is gone fast, boo. I'm measuring about a week ahead too, wonder if this kid will be huge?? I usually measure about a week behind. happy due date btw!! 

I'm seriously addicted to watching 'one born every minute' at night after everyone goes to bed in my house. :happydance:


----------



## LillyFleur

Hope your all doing ok ladies :hugs: hardly have the time to get on here anymore with little miss taking up all our time, we both got no sleep last night as she is a night owl, but tonight DH looked after her 10pm-3am and now it's my turn while he sleeps.

Breastfeeding is going ok, I worry she's not getting enough as she falls asleep as soon as I put her on my nipple! Typical. 

Hope more babies arrive soon! :dance: :dust:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls so nothing to report here I was having the cramps coming and going I went up to bed lost a lot of the bloody mucus had a upset tummy to got in bed and everything stopped!
Nothing else since no more show or no more cramps typical lol 
Still hoping it's a good sign and meaning he's on his way before induction . I have another sweep Tuesday so if he isn't here then maybe that will help X


----------



## Chelle26

:wacko: still nothing here the only thing i had was 
some back cramps yesterday and very very tired again 

its the only thing i hate about the nhs they will literally leave baby in there as long as they can we dont generally get induced till 10-14 days past due date !!!!!!


----------



## embeth

Glad to hear feeding is getting easier Lucy x

Lilly hope she starts sleeping a bit at night for u soon xx

Donna, doesn't sound like it will be long at all for u.. Iv only ever had a bloody show at 2 am with my last little one and he arrived at 10pm that evening.. Goodluck hope it starts up for u again x 

I was woken up again last night feeling v crampy and still do this morning.. So different for me to have this happening still 2 weeks off my due date. I have idea what will happen with this one.. She really has been completely different to my boys! Midwife tomorrow will tell her but they don't do any cervical
Checks until u get a sweep at a week over so won't be able to tell me anything really! X


----------



## Frustrated1

Donna - same here. Went to bed and everything stopped. Have a feeling I'm going to go way overdue again &#128546;


----------



## donnarobinson

I didn't have a show at all with CJ then with Chad I lost a bit of mucus the dag before I was induced but wasn't bloody so really hoping this is a sign something is happening ! I think girls tend to come earlier that's probally just people I no tho. Hopefully not long for us . 
Aww frustrated it's horrible isn't it! Let's hope things start back up again X


----------



## Lucy3

Blessed, me too!! I watched an episode of one born every night before I had her, I love it! 

Lilly, the midwives gave me some good tips on getting baby to eat more at a time. They said to strip her down to a nappy and then if she still falls asleep rub her jaw line (one even said to get a cold washer and use that!) and to change her in the middle of the feed to get her awake. Hope you start to get more sleep x


----------



## donnarobinson

I was washing up and cleaning the kitchen wen I felt something down below I've lost more bloody mucus X stil no pains tho x


----------



## Frustrated1

Yes, it's miserable Donna and probably accounts for my foul mood today. Am just so worried that I'm going to have to be induced again (on the hormone drip, not the pessary) and I really don't think I could face that :cry:


----------



## donnarobinson

I was induced with pessary and hormone drip with CJ but only needed the pessary with Chad no drip hopefully you won't need the drip this time Hun if u are to be induced how long will they let u go over. X


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi Donna, it's not really a case of how long they will let you go over as they can't force you to do anything. You can take the decision to just wait and see what happens and be monitored in the interim. I have friends who went over by 3 weeks. However, they tend to recommend that you get induced after 14 days and that is the view that we took last time as the risk of still birth was four times higher after 42 weeks than it was between 37 and 42 weeks. As such, the latest I would allow myself to go over would be 17th Jan (2 weeks after my IVF calculated due date which I consider to be the most accurate or 16 days over my 12 week scan due date). I think I'd rather have a caesarian than be induced again though.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless you Hun. Did u have a really bad induction? 
Thankfully both mine weren't to bad I did have a bad time with CJ hemoraged after etc but the actual induction wasn't to bad I'll be induced 10 days over here which is the 17th X


----------



## Frustrated1

Yes, it wasn't good. Probably best I don't put any details given some people will have to have one.

Ah, that's the same date as my potential induction. Not sure if they will do it on a Sunday though. Also it's our first wedding anniversary that day and I can think of nicer ways to spend it!


----------



## donnarobinson

They do inductions here on a Sunday so sure they will do it that day aww bless really hop you have baby before then I'm sure u will X


----------



## Bevziibubble

My induction is on a Sunday, Frustrated1. :thumbup:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

:hugs: to everyone facing a possible induction. I hope our babies all make their appearances on their own.

Because there have been 4 stillbirths in my family, all of them boys, all of them at the 40+ week mark, this causes my anxiety to go through the roof sometimes. I didn't even entertain the possibility of going overdue my whole pregnancy - because my mom had me at 38 weeks I was convinced Thomas would be early too, but nope! 

Hope you feel better soon Frustrated, the end of pregnancy can be so hard. The other day it was just too much between my anxiety and this terrible cold and I cried and cried and kept telling DH that I cannot do this anymore. 

Have started losing some of my plug for the first time finally.


----------



## donnarobinson

Nothing else happening here boo lol x


----------



## Spudtastic

Fit- hugs for your anxiety. I too am having this at the moment. I just want my baby here.


----------



## LockandKey

Adjusting to 3 has been a challenge Donna,but far easier than expected, but DH is also here helping, I'm sure once he goes back to work in two weeks the real test will begin.

Hope some babies show up for you ladies soon! Facing possible induction can be scary


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks Fit. Your family history certainly puts things into perspective. The most important thing is to make sure our babies get here safely. Sadly I think mine just take a little bit longer to cook than most. My waters did break naturally last time at 40+13 but I was strongly advised to be induced rather than let things take their own course because there was thick meconium in my waters. On reflection that was probably just because he was late rather than in distress and I'm sure it would have all been fine if we had let the labour progress naturally but you simply can't risk hurting your baby in the face of medical advice. I just need to man up and face the pain. I think it's worse this time round as I know how my body deals with the hormone drip. I think one of the other difficult things about going over, aside from worrying about less movement, is having to psych yourself up every night when you go to bed as you think it's going to happen only to wake in the morning to nothing and have to go through it all again.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Big hugs Fit Mama, sorry about your anxiety, that is understandable :hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies just a quick update from me, after spending 7 hours at the assessment unit today, my section is next week. I have to go back every day for heart traces and steroid injections, not that my weeks is a cause for a concern but they'd rather be safe than sorry they said.
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad they've got a plan in place and taking good care of you, Tasha. You will be holding your baby girl very soon!


----------



## TTCBean

Just a quick note, my son was born 1/6/16 @ 5:31 am. 8 lbs, 1 oz, 20 inches. Born at home with a crazy 2.5 hour labour, will post pics in our group soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats ttc!!!! can't wait to see the LO <3

frustrated- sorry you're inductions were so awful. I've had to be induced twice and it was wonderful experiences so I can't compare, but I imagine the anxiety of having another bad experience again for you must be horrible. 

donna- even if things settled down, it could pick up any minute! I hope you go before your date!!!

fit- I imagine it's definitely weighing on your mind about going over and the stillbirths you've seen :( I know a couple who had stillbirth and it messes with me too. I'm not comfortable going over 41 weeks.

tasha- glad they have a plan for you and baby! 

bev- sunday will be here before you know it!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

afm- I know pitocin is fabulous for me if I have to be induced, but the mw group I use will do a foley bulb. from what I've read online it could take a day or two to start anything with it!!! I really don't want a long drawn out labor. anyone have any experiences with it???


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations bean that was quick! 

Glad you have a plan tasha xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations TTC!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Congrats TTC! That's wonderful news :happydance:. Were you planning a home birth?


----------



## Chelle26

congrats ttc


----------



## embeth

Congratulations ttc!! Looking forward to pics xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations ttc
Well I had more bloody show after my bath but that's it no pains the odd twinge but nothing really still in hoping something must be happening down there x


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations ttc. I'm glad your little one is here. 

I just had a midwife appointment. Baby's head is a little lower. She did offer a sweep today but I declined. I have one booked for Tuesday 12th at 40+1. I asked when they induce here and it's at 40 +10. That's great by me. It means little one should definitely be here by the time my parents arrive.


----------



## embeth

Glad ull have your induction if needed to see your parents spud xx

Donna I'm keeping my fingers crossed your little man makes his appearance v soon!!!

I really want to meet my little one now but keep thinking about/dreading the birth!&#128528; I'm crampy on and off been to the toilet 3x today not like me at all.. I feel funny about it.. A big part of me keeps thinking I hope it happens soon and another part doesn't want it to!?! Think it's a mixture of birth worries/leaving my other babies and bringing a newborn home all a bit scary even with it being 4th time round!!


----------



## DannaD

Congrats TTC!!

Came back from doctor app, nothing is happening down there :( it's disappointing!


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats TTC!! :) 

Have you had good birth experiences with your other 3 Embeth? Do they get quicker each time? Maybe if you're feeling not quite ready she'll pick up on it and stay put a little longer :) 

I don't have any experience with the folley ball thingy blessed, but when I was induced last time I only had the little paper strip inserted (sorry not sure of the proper names!) and it was ok. Do they use them? 

Exciting you have a date Tasha! Hope the monitoring goes well in the meantime. 

Any still birth story just breaks me up - I'd not be keen to go over 41 weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

embeth I do this every day. one minute I'd be excited to go into labor and the next I'm just not ready for it yet. :hugs:

danna- sorry nothing is going on.... but really things can happen out of nowhere so don't be too discouraged :hug:

lucy- I'm not sure what the paper strip thing would be. they pretty much told me to keep using epo and rrlt. and that using the foley, castor oil, and a breast pump were my options. I can always transfer to the hospital for pitocin, but I'd really like to avoid it. the hospital they use is two hours from my house.


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats TTC!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats ttc!
Damn these sleepless nights are really getting to me now. 
Is steroids a common thing for 37 week section? 
X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulations TTC!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls 
So today is my due date! 
Obv going to go over due again lol 
My boys are never in a rush to come out x


----------



## embeth

Morning all,

Hope everyone is ok x

Lucy my births have been ok.. My first was induced and back to back took forever and ended with an epidural but my other two were normal just gas and air and in the pool for my last.. Not sure why I'm feeling this way the pain and discomfort of all the bleeding and hormones afterwards just seems to be sticking in my brain this time!

Midwife today... Going to get my 2 year old hair cut as well
Which is always a challenge! I take him to a children's hairdressers where he sits in a plane or car with a TV attached to try and distract him!&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck with the hair dressers Lucy 
My older boy loves having his hair cut the younger one cries 

I think I'm going to ring triage Cruz isn't moving much he is still moving but moving much less and there not as strong and Ino they room out of room at the end but I can't relax until I no all is fine I worry so much esp this close to the end. Can't believe how much plug I've lost and still nothing I wish I could get another sweep already. 39+4 - 40+5 is a long time to wait for another Sweep. 
I might ring the Drs today and see if the midwife will give me one she's there today but I doubt she will X


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/EB96EB98-38E7-4DA1-A882-5A8E4589AA8F_zps3ncbemut.jpg

Due date bump X


----------



## Chelle26

if you go and get monitored wont they give you one today 
i noticed baby was quiet yesterday back to a squirmer this morning tho


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm not sure maybe they will but I doubt it lol. X


----------



## embeth

Morning all,

Hope everyone is ok x

Lucy my births have been ok.. My first was induced and back to back took forever and ended with an epidural but my other two were normal just gas and air and in the pool for my last.. Not sure why I'm feeling this way the pain and discomfort of all the bleeding and hormones afterwards just seems to be sticking in my brain this time!

Midwife today... Going to get my 2 year old hair cut as well
Which is always a challenge! I take him to a children's hairdressers where he sits in a plane or car with a TV attached to try and distract him!&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## embeth

Happy due date Donna!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the midwife goes well Embeth. And good luck with the haircut :)


Happy due date Donna!


----------



## Frustrated1

Happy due date Donna! Hope the little starts moving soon. I've definitely noticed less movements over the last week or so but I recall that was the same last time. Your sweeps do seem pretty far apart. I'm sure they will give you one if you go the antenatal dept at the hospital to get monitored. I know I had one there last time. My midwife gives sweeps every other day, with a maximum of four I think. I have my third today and my fourth will be on Saturday. 

Embeth, that sounds just like the hairdressers that I take my son too :). I'm with you on the way you are feeling about the birth. One of my friends said that the cramps from the uterus contracting in the week or so after giving birth with the second was even worse than with the first. Am hoping not. I ended up with awful swelling from stitches last time round (I looked like o had a massive pair of testicles) and a really bad UTI. Have already for the doctor to prescribe antibiotics this time so I have them to have if I feel I'm getting a UTI again. 

Couldn't sleep at all last night for some unknown reason. Ended up getting up at 3.30 and doing household chores and our tax returns. Finally fell asleep at 6am. Feeling it today :sleep:


----------



## Chelle26

thats crap they do at my hospital and its only an hour from yours lol the midwife gave me one at heartlands at 37 weeks


----------



## donnarobinson

Well I'm in triage now for lack of movements monitor was showing some contractions goin up to nearly 70 but they've died of again and they think he's gone transverse I'm waiting for a dr X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope all is ok Donna :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun he was moving ok on monitor just have to see a dr I hope he's not transverse X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got my fingers crossed he isn't transverse!


----------



## donnarobinson

There scanning me to double check X


----------



## embeth

Hope he's not transverse Donna.. My little one is moving a lot less lately, going to ask about it at my midwife today.

Frustrated.. The cramps after birth are a lot worse with number 2 or more.. Just have some painkillers handy! I was given some strong ibroprofen type stuff after my last baby and it really helped before they set in. No one told after my second and I was lying in the hospital bed thinking they'd left something in there with the cramps! Painful but normal!!

The hairdressers was a nightmare! He was tired and screamed the whole time!! Done now tho and he's fast asleep
In the back of the car while I sit in the car wash!!&#128521;


----------



## donnarobinson

He's not transverse there booking me in for induction tho x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad he's not transverse. Good luck for induction!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Embeth - I thought that would be the case. Will try to stock up on the strongest meds you can take whilst breastfeeding. 

Donna - am glad he is the right way round. What day are you booked in for? 

Saw the midwife earlier. No change. The three sweeps don't actually have seemed to have done anything. Am not seeing her again until Monday when I will be 41+3 or 41+1 depending on the date you use. Have booked in for a massage on Saturday to try and relax a bit. Am just going to assume he or she isn't coming for a while yet now and relax about it all a little bit. If I end up being induced I will just ask for an epidural this time round.


----------



## embeth

Glad he's not transverse Donna, when's your induction? 

I'm in a foul hormonal mood at the moment just want to hide away!! Don't know why, things are just bothering me &#128544; thinking I may book myself a nice haircut! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm going for the epidural too Frustrated :)


Hugs Embeth :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Thanks bev x 

Well midwife was as uneventful as ever!! There really isn't much monitoring round here.. I now don't see her until 41 weeks.. 3 weeks time!! Hopefully I won't see her at all praying I will have a baby by then! 

Baby measuring week behind my dates and 3/5th engaged.. That's about it!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm
Being induced on Monday I'll be 40+4 that's when I was induced with Chad aswell X


----------



## LillyFleur

Spent last night in hospital with Elle as body weight has dropped 9% since birth and they were concerned she might be jaundiced, needless to say breastfeeding has been such a FAIL! I'm now expressing every 3 hours and she is having that, she will be weighed again tomorrow so fingers crossed she has gained weight. 

Hope all goes well with the inductions!


----------



## embeth

Hope her weight picks up soon Lilly, the pic in your profile of her is so cute.. Love the hair!!

Exciting Donna not long for u at all!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope baby gains weight soon Lilly :)


----------



## SakuraRayne

So was in hospital over night from Wednesday arvo to Thursday arvo because I had some sharp pains in my right side of back n tge side n wasn't feeling bub a lot... So checked me for kidney infection which was clear thank God but I was sent home with panadol osteo and panadene forte cause the think my bones and muscles aren't coping -.- only have 4 days to go im beyond excited to meet my lil man its Friday early morning here :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you've been in hospital Sakura :hugs: Not long now!


----------



## Frustrated1

Hope her weight picks up soon Lily. She looks absolutely gorgeous. I always thought they expected a baby to lose up to 10% of body weight before starting to gain? Try not to be too disheartened about the breast feeding. Your milk should increase once she starts to take it directly from you as babies are much more efficient than pumps. I struggled to get anything much out with a pump until Joshua was four weeks old last time and I always had much less on my right hand side than my left. 

Have been looking back on the thread from when I had Joshua and found all of the details of my old sweeps, which was quite interesting. Last time my waters broke at 4am the morning after my fourth sweep and my sweeps went as follows:

40+6: Sweep 1, 1cm dilated, posterior cervix, high position, medium firmness
41+1: Sweep 2, 1-2cm dilated, posterior cervix, slightly lower, started to lose my plug after this sweep
41+3: Sweep 3, 1-2cm dilated, 50% effaced, stretchy posterior cervix
41+5: Sweep 4, 3cm dilated, -1 station, mid position cervix, soft/medium stretchiness
41+6: Waters broke, but meconium stained and didn't have any contractions. Induced.

This time round it's been as follows:

40: Sweep 1, 2-3cm dilated, 50% effaced, posterior to mid position cervix
40+1: Started to lose plug
40+2: Sweep 2, 2-3cm dilated, 70% effaced mid to anterior position cervix
40+4: Sweep 3, 2-3cm dilated, 70% effaced mid to anterior position cervix, -1 station, very stretchy

So, at least I can take comfort from the fact that I am further along this time than last. We have delayed my fourth sweep from 40+6 to 41+1 so that my body can have a chance to do something on it's own and also because my midwife is off now until Monday and I'd rather they were all done by the same person for consistency of findings.


----------



## Frustrated1

Sorry to hear about the hospital treatment Sakura. At least you have a fixed date to work towards. Hope you are not in too much pain before then.


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautiful lily 
My two boys were fatties and CJ gained weight and Chad stayed the same initially 
Losing some weight is normal tho 
Sorry you were in hospital Sakura X


----------



## LockandKey

Sorry you've had to go in to the hospital Sakura

Frustrated, that looks like good progress

Lily, they were concerned over 9%? That's actually really normal and usually expected with breastfed babies. Babies are naturally born with extra fat so they remain healthy while waiting for your milk to come in. If baby is still having 4 or more wet diapers a day, I wouldn't say breastfeeding is a complete failure at all! And expecting her to put on weight overnight seems a bit unrealistic. In 3 or 4 days maybe, but not overnight. 

I've breastfed 3 now, so if you have any questions feel free to ask. I think posting in the breastfeeding section would be helpful to you also


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

LockandKey said:


> Sorry you've had to go in to the hospital Sakura
> 
> Frustrated, that looks like good progress
> 
> Lily, they were concerned over 9%? That's actually really normal and usually expected with breastfed babies. Babies are naturally born with extra fat so they remain healthy while waiting for your milk to come in. If baby is still having 4 or more wet diapers a day, I wouldn't say breastfeeding is a complete failure at all! And expecting her to put on weight overnight seems a bit unrealistic. In 3 or 4 days maybe, but not overnight.
> 
> I've breastfed 3 now, so if you have any questions feel free to ask. I think posting in the breastfeeding section would be helpful to you also

I totally agree with this lily. I've heard up to 10% loss is completely normal and any more than that is a concern. It's super tough feeling confident breastfeeding in the beginning though, you never know if you're producing enough or if they're eating enough, etc. Don't count yourself as a bf failure so early, or really ever at all! 

Congrats ttc! Can't wait to see pictures. 

I'm surprised how many ladies are facing inductions! In would have thought babies would have been popping out all over the place by now. I definitely thought bev and blessed should have had babies by now. Hopefully these babies come on their own!


----------



## blessedmomma

I haven't read back so I hope everyone is ok! 

I had contractions all night last night and today but nothing that got regular. Came in to be checked and I was 4cm and 80% effaced. Midwife stripped my membranes which got some going stronger and we went to eat. Came back and got my water broke so I guess I'll be meeting my lil dude tonight or tomorrow :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yay! So exciting! I can't wait to see an update!


----------



## LockandKey

eek good luck Blessed! :)


----------



## DannaD

Good luck Blessed!!


----------



## 3athena3

Good luck blessed!


----------



## LillyFleur

Looking forward to your update Blessed! Hope all goes well.

RE: breastfeeding issues - thanks ladies I definitely feel like I've lost confidence with the BF as i can't be sure how much she is having, I felt so guilty in the hospital when they were doing all the tests and doctors are so judgmental I felt like they al thought I had starved my baby on purpose :growlmad:

I really don't know what to do about her bedtime routine (I use the word routine loosely, it's more of a routine for me & DH) Is it best to go to bed together and just wake up when she wakes and sort her out together? At the mo we're doing shifts with him staying downstairs with her 10pm-3am and I'm doing 3am-8am.


----------



## Frustrated1

Wow, good luck Blessed!


----------



## Frustrated1

Lilly - you will never know how much a breast feed baby is getting. You just have to try to have some confidence that she will get enough. My son used to spend hours on the breast and I never knew when he was feeding and when he was just using me as a dummy. I know that there can be terrible pressure to supplement / top up with formula but that can just make the problem with breast feeding worse as it means she will probably feed less from you and your supply will reduce, although to some extent this can be somewhat counteracted by pumping (and storing/freezing) whenever she has formula (although pumping will usually never get out as much milk as a baby could). When my son was born he was on the 50th centile for weight. By the time he was around 4.5 months he'd dropped to between the 9th and 25th centile. This is not unusual as the UK charts were developed many years ago (back in the fifties I believe) on the basis of formula feed babies. Are you a member of the NCT? They usually have breast feeding consultants who can give advice and reassurnqce? We have a breast feeding cafe here where you can drop in and ask any questions you may have. There are certain things that you can do to try to make sure she takes a good feed, especially at night, such as doing a nappy change half way through the feed to wake her up or putting something cold like a wet wipe against her tummy to try to wake her. Does she sleep a lot? Sometimes babies that do tend not to feed enough and you may need to wake her to feed her if she is losing weight. The guide is that they should feed every three hours at this stage. As for routine we used to go to bed at the same time with the baby in the room with us. I would do the feeding and my husband would do the winding and changing. He (the baby, not my husband :) )was a terrible sleeper and never off the boob for very long but if he was, and if he was losing weight, I would have feed him every three hours (timed from the start of each feed not leaving three hours between feeds) trying to wake him between feeds by nappy changes etc. All of the above is entirely my view though and I'm sure lots of people will have different thoughts. Hope this helps somewhat. I really would take a quick look online to see if there are any breast feeding clinics or cafes in your area. They helped me. You can also do things to increase supply such as eating oats ( I used to make laxtation cookies with them) or taking certain supplements /teas although I need to look up what that supplement was as I'm having a blank at the moment! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

Ps your husband sounds wonderful if he's willing to stay up and let you get sleep!


----------



## Lucy3

Yay blessed! You've beat your induction! 

Lilly, don't let the doctors make you feel bad. Annabel lost just over 10% by day 6 and no one seemed concerned. In terms of routine, just do whatever is working for the both of you in regards to getting enough sleep. Don't worry about not going to bed with DH, it will change again and again over the next few months :) oh and your baby girl is sooo cute. 

Bev, how have you not had your baby yet?? I admire your calmness! x


----------



## embeth

Exciting blessed can't wait for the update!!

Lilly agree with what all the others said... Completely normal
For her to lose weight don't let the doctors make U feel bad at all, u r doing what natural for your child. Just go with what's easiest for the bedtime.. Early weeks can be so hard do whatever suits u all to get through x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Blessed!


I agree with the others Lilly :hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Good luck blessed!
I have my first steroid shot today... Feel really nervous and sick about it, I really wouldn't of thought twice about a baby being born at 37 weeks but I guess I admire my consultants approach to be extra safe.
Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck blessed :) 
I've been losing more plug this morning don't no where it's all coming from lol 
Really surprised they didn't give me another sweep yday I'm not to fussed tho least Ino I'll be goin in to have him Monday. 
I'm not really worried about being induced least I'll be in hospital when the pain starts I'm a wuss lol . 
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Tasha :hugs:


I'm a wuss too Donna, so glad I'll be in hospital. Having an epidural immediately! :haha:


----------



## embeth

Hope things happen naturally for u Donna.. How did u get them
To bring your induction forward? 

I'm really not impressed with the monitoring here.. I only started seeing my midwife at 34 weeks and after seeing her yesterday she said I don't need to see u now until your 41 weeks!! So 3 weeks without anyone checking anything! All seems a by pointless!! X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lily, my current routine is to get as much sleep as possible whenever possible. It doesn't seem to work too well as its passed 1 am and I'm on my recliner in my living room wide awake. I am a bit upset though, which is making it difficult to sleep. You're very lucky to have help from your husband with sleeping! Mine is using his time off of work to relax and enjoy himself it seems. Today while I cleaned up the house and did the dishes he took a nice afternoon nap. He'll he home tomorrow but is insisting on calling his mom over to help. Probably so he can go to the garage and get a break from all the crazy. 

I'm about to lose it :(


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck Blessed. x


----------



## blessedmomma

My lil guy is here :cloud9: 

Mw broke my water at 7:40pm and he was here by 9:59pm. He weighs 8 lbs 15 oz, by far my biggest baby. 

I was in the tub for a while but the contractions were hurting my back so I wanted to get in bed on all fours. Got his head out but his shoulders got stuck. The Mw flipped me over and pushed my legs up. The nurse pushed my stomach and they got him out pretty quick. They were worried about shoulder dystocia since he got stuck and when he was born he wasn't moving or breathing. But he is fine. Has been checked over and is doing great! I went in at 6:15 pm and by 2:00am we were on our way home. Couldn't be happier. It was very dramatic for a moment but all worth it. 

I'll have to update pics later :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Blessed!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Blessed!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations blessed :) 
Glad all is well! 
I want my baby now &#128553;
They brought my induction forward because I've had three episodes of reduced movements I think 
The consultant basically said its up to me what they do and do I want to be induced I said yes so they've booked it for Monday I would of liked another sweep before hand tho but they didn't offer x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Embeth my midwife is the same.... 34 weeks and not again til due date despite knowing I'm having a section which is usually 39 weeks.
Ahhh congrats blessed :D
Still sat waiting for my monitoring and first round of steroids been here over an hour now
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope they see you soon Tasha :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh hospitals take forever I was there most of day yday just waiting around ! 
How come ur having steroids tasha ? I didn't think you'd need them at this stage X
I seen my midwife quite a lot really I won't see her again now I was Ment to her Tuesday but I'll be in hospital then x


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats blessed and ttc! Can't wait to see more baby pictures!

Tasha, good luck with your hospital visit

Lily, it's sad how little knowledge and support a lot of doctors seem to have with breastfeeding. If your baby is having 4-6 wet diapers a day it means she is definitely getting enough from you, and her weight will go back up. Don't let them freak you out, all this is totally normal with breastfed babies. Again, if you have any questions or concerns just ask!

I'm a bit surprised some of you aren't seen again until your EDD! Around that time it feels like I was seen all the time.


----------



## embeth

Congrats blessed can't wait for pics!

It'll be a week after my edd I get seen again if I go that far which I'm
Praying I don't! X


----------



## LillyFleur

She was weighed today and has gone from 6.8lbs to 6.11lbs in 24 hours :dance: I'm happy with that and I know it's me that making her gain the weight even if I didn't come directly from the nipple. I think we have a combination of my awkward nipples and she has a bad latch, but we're getting there!

Mushy - big :hugs: , I am lucky my DH is as he is, but I'm a struggling a lot more than him and finding it quite hard to look after her, he is better than me with most of this! You sound way more capable than I am :) 

Congratulations Blessed :hugs: sounded like it was a bit of a scary labour at times but glad all is ok. 

Donna - hope baby is here soon, your boys are all stubborn :) at least you have a induction date.


----------



## Frustrated1

Well done Lilly! You are both doing great :)

Congrats Blessed! That's fab news!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great Lilly! :)


----------



## TTCBean

Good news Lilly! And congratulations blessed!

I've been reading in here still, just having a bit of a rough recovery. I would say my birth experience was traumatic in a way, I feel weird talking about it. The birth was so quick and then I had a bad hemorrhage so I am feeling out of sorts. :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had a traumatic birth and a rough recovery, TTC. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## embeth

That's great news lily well done u!!

ttc hope u feel better soon, give yourself time x 

Mushy sorry to hear ur hubby is being so unhelpful! Men just are so selfish at times.. My dh is stressing me out at the moment, I am trying to look after 3 children and keep a 3 storey house clean, walk the dog at the same time as being heavily pregnant..I like things to be tidy and organised and am starting to worry how I'll keep it all going when baby arrives! X I also strangely am missing work! My maternity official started yesterday as I teach and that's when I would have been due back.. Miss all my colleagues and even the grumpy teenagers I teach &#128513;!!


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you girls :hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Well what an emotional roller coaster day.
Heart trace seemed more active today... had the steroid injection in my leg...
But my blood results came back with low iron so they are pretty hesitant now about the earlier section as they want me on iron tablets...
I already told family members who were helping with child care etc and my partner told his work the date next week so i hate not knowing for sure..
Back tomorrow for second steroid injection and i guess discuss what happens now...
I burst out crying when i was there, im so emotionally done, ive been there every day since tuesday, and i got to keep going back every day until they are happy to deliver her. x


----------



## happybun

Congrats Blessed! Good luck for Monday Donna, so exciting! Are you induced next week too Bev? 

Haven't seen the midwife much either, nothing now until my overdue appointment next Friday, where I'll get a sweep and book my induction if s/he doesn't make an appearance before then!

Feel all ready now, think baby has moved from OP to the right way, at least for the time being - all my leaning forward and exercises seem to have paid off :happydance:! Nursery finally ready too...x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm being induced on Sunday Happybun. Not long now, eek!
Glad your baby has moved! :)


----------



## embeth

Sorry they re messing u about tasha must be stressful..xxx

My hormones are a wreck at the moment everyone and everything is upsetting me.. Need this baby out!! 

Exciting Bev and Donna so close for u both!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I totally sympathise Heather. My toddler has been like this through my entire pregnancy and I'm scared how I will cope with two kids when I can hardly cope with her! :hugs:


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations blessed and TTC, can't wait to see some baby pictures  sorry to hear that the birth was traumatic, TTC, hope you get some time to process it.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm terrified about having another really scared to the point I'm not feeling as excited as I probally was with the other two I can't wait to meet him and Ino I'll be ok but I'm scared 
My boys run wild there a right handful 
Still nothing here losing more plug but that's it ! X


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats Blessed and TTC!!!!! Can't wait to see baby pics. <3

Turns out my induction that was supposed to be the 14th is really more like the 19th, when I'll be 42 weeks - exactly what I *didn't* want given the history of stillbirths in my family. But apparently no one cares about that but me, so I just need to suck it up.


----------



## DannaD

I'm sorry they aren't taking your worries more seriously Fit. If I were you I'd go in for reduced movements every couple days, maybe they'll get the hint and induce.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can't believe they're not taking your concerns more seriously Fit Mama. I agree with DannnaD, I would keep contacting them and get them to see you :hugs:


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats blessed!

Hope you feel better soon ttc!

Mushy- my dh is more helpful with our 5 and 2 yr olds than our new baby but honestly I was sort of relieved when he went back to work. For me it was easier to get a routine figured out etc on my own. It was less irritating knowing he was at work doing something productive and not napping on the couch which is something our dhs seem to have in common. :wacko:

Fit- I agree with the other ladies. That situation would make me anxious too. I would definitely be demanding very frequent monitoring if they refuse to move up the date. It just seems crazy to make you wait so long.


----------



## blessedmomma

Mushy- so sorry your dh isn't helping out more. I would not be happy for sure. 

Donna- so nice they moved up the date!

Lilly- so nice she gained some weight :) 

TTC- so sorry it was traumatic :( I had a labor once that lasted 39 minutes total and I hemhorraged after. Everyone who heard it was so fast said how great it must have been for me to go so fast but it was the most traumatic experience of my life. 

Tasha- I hope they get it together and set a date. So exhausting when they can't make up their minds. Don't they know people have to plan around this?? 

Fit- I wish they took your concerns more seriously :( 

afm- I'm really enjoying newborn cuddles atm. The nurses nicknamed my little guy mr chunk lol. He really is too. I'm still amazed at how big he is! Love him to pieces.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Baby is coming today!! In hospital and on an epidural now, those contractions were awful. I was 5cm dilated when I got here. Hopefully it won't be too long now!


----------



## sportysgirl

Aww Bev sooo exciting! Good luck!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yay bev not long !! 
Aww blessed bes gorgeous! 
I love chunky babies both mine were 9lbers! 
I want my baby now lol why doesn't my body no how to go inor labour itself lol x


----------



## LillyFleur

Yey Bev! Hope all goes well.


----------



## embeth

Gorgeous boy blessed!!!

Yay Bev I'm so excited for u!! &#128512; he obviously wanted to make his enterance in his own time!&#128521;can't wait for the update!!

So jealous of all of u with your babies and having got giving birth out the way... I want mine without the pain I have to go through to get her!&#128513;


----------



## Bevziibubble

9cm dilated already! My waters broke when she examined me and there was so much. Baby is still quite high so might be a while yet even though I'm at 9cm.


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats blessed!! Cute little chunky monkey :)

Yay Bev! So you beat your induction?


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth, can you get an epi where you are?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes I beat the induction by one day! :D


----------



## embeth

Woohoo Bev I'm loving the updates!!

Lucy I can.. They try and put it off as much as possible when u ask plus if I do I would have to be on a consultant led ward rather than a midwife led.. So much less medical and can leave when u want on midwife led.. I try and just ride the pain!!&#128521; managed two births with nothing other than gas and air hoping to make it a third! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Woohoo Bev!! So glad he picked his birthday! 

Embeth, I'd so be going to the consultant led ward! Haha. I had the gas and air this time until I got the c section - I don't know if I could have kept going without the epidural! &#128556;Hope your little girl comes out quickly!


----------



## donnarobinson

Not long now bev I always have to wait a hour after Boeing fully dialted to start pushing as mine are always back to back that gives them time to turn ! In a way I want him to come now but at the same time if I'm at the hospital at least I'm there already when pain starts lol x


----------



## LillyFleur

I had to practically beg for gas and air, kept offering me baths/tea and toast and paracetamol/codeine :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm fully dilated but waiting for baby to move down and round. I'm so sleepy, only had 1 hour last night.


----------



## embeth

Good luck Bev!! 

Lucy I just hate hospitals like to escape as quick as I can afterwards.. Plus they are so reluctant to let u have an epi it's hardly worth it by the time u get it.. Lily they are quite mean with the gas and air too! Make u wait until your 3/4cm to give it to u!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck bev bet he's here by now :) 
I had epidurals with boys x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations blessed. What a georgous little man.

Bev - glad that you went into labour naturally. I'm loving the updates whilst you're in labour. Epidurals really are amazing. I can't wait to see a photo.


----------



## DannaD

Good luck Bev!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

He's here!

James Alexander arrived around 2pm weighing 9 lbs 11.5oz and only 10 minutes of pushing. He's just perfect, is so alert already and a champion breast feeder. I will add a photo later, please don't mention on Facebook yet!


----------



## embeth

Congratulations Bev! And what a great weight! Big boy! Can't wait to see pics, enjoy him! Xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats Bev :)

Well after yet another morning in the assessment unit, ive now had second shot of steroids.
section is definately next week, i will get a phone call monday to give my date and time.
However yet again today they werent happy with her heart trace after being hooked up for 2 hours.... their solution: come back again tomorrow. 
I dont get it... its like they would rather have me back every single day than deliver her now.
x


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations bev what a good weight can't wait to see a pic X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations bev! I'm so glad you beat your induction, even if only by a day! Can't wait to see pictures of your little chunky boy!


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Bev, glad all is well x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Here he is! <3

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/86F094BE-C50C-4DC0-B4ED-0DB044F0C85A_1.jpg

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/F48DA9CA-65BF-4E5C-8121-BABF549211E2_1.jpg


----------



## LillyFleur

So cute! Bet you are just glad he's _finally_ out!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Oh bev he's so gorgeous!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

He's beautiful bev well done Hun x


----------



## embeth

Beautiful boy! Worth the wait no doubt! Well done Bev xx


----------



## PitaKat

Blessed and bev, congratulations on your big, beautiful boys! Love the baby pictures! :-D


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congratulations Blessed and Bev, your little guys are gorgeous!!! <3


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

He's gorgeous bev!


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats Bev! Glad your handsome little guy got to pick his own birthday! 

Glad she's gaining weight for you lily! 

Loving all these baby pics. How we see even more soon


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats blessed and bev! Your boys are adorable!


----------



## DannaD

Congratd Bev!!

I'm so broody! And no signs at all! I'll go last for sure, sniff.
I'm also scared of the pushing part, haha


----------



## embeth

I feel like I may be last danna! I was having cramps but nothing now for days!resigned myself to having to wait a while to meet her now!even did a 5 mile walking trip today.. Not a twinge!!


----------



## Chelle26

congrats ladies your boys are lovely 

i want mine now lol !!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

DannaD said:


> Congratd Bev!!
> 
> I'm so broody! And no signs at all! I'll go last for sure, sniff.
> I'm also scared of the pushing part, haha

Pushing is my favourite part! I just can't cope with the contractions! :haha:


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Bev! He's gorgeous. What a big boy too!


----------



## Frustrated1

LillyFleur said:


> I had to practically beg for gas and air, kept offering me baths/tea and toast and paracetamol/codeine :haha:

Did you mention hypnobirthing on your birth plan Lilly? I did last year with my son and got offered no pain meds as a result! I think I eventually got some gas and air about halfway through my induction, not that it really did anything for me given I was sick down the air pipe with every contraction :cry:

Nothing much happening here. I don't feel like the baby is about to make an appearance any time soon. Had some more cramping tonight but that's all.


----------



## PitaKat

I've been trying some things since yesterday to get this going, labor cookies, sex, waking, bouncing on my ball, eating spicy food And pineapple, and trying out my breast pump for a short time. But nothing is happening so far except stronger, more frequent braxton hicks


----------



## Lucy3

Yay Bev! James is such a chunky cutie! &#128153;

With the gas and air I asked for a 'travel one' &#128514; for the trip to the OR. That stuff is amazing! I sucked on it between contractions too! Lol I did read that if nurses are around it a lot then it can affect their fertility and so they try and restrict their exposure to it, maybe that's why that make you wait? 

Tasha, I would want to be delivered now too if there were concerns that meant coming in every day. Hope the next monitoring is better x 

Embeth, you might not be last! She might surprise you!


----------



## Spudtastic

So I just sat down on the sofa when there was a gush of water in my underwear......

That's when I realised it was ice cold and I'd just sat on my daughters melted ice lolly. (Water based ice pop) lol.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Yeah Lucy it's my logic too:( I understand it's classed as early for a section but these daily hospital visits are really taking their toll on me. I'm struggling with child care everyday.
I'm guessing now that ive had the full lot of steroids that if something was wrong perhaps tomorrow or Monday they might bring the date forward again.
I'm so emotionally drained and worried :(


----------



## LillyFleur

Frustrated1 said:


> LillyFleur said:
> 
> 
> I had to practically beg for gas and air, kept offering me baths/tea and toast and paracetamol/codeine :haha:
> 
> Did you mention hypnobirthing on your birth plan Lilly? I did last year with my son and got offered no pain meds as a result! I think I eventually got some gas and air about halfway through my induction, not that it really did anything for me given I was sick down the air pipe with every contraction :cry:.Click to expand...

Didn't have a birth plan ready :dohh: I had typed it up just not printed it, I did mention hypnobirthihg so that's prob why they kept offering me alternative pain relief, G&A is Hypnobirth approved but I don't think they wanted to give me it too early, I was stuck in early labour for ages and by the end of it had started to ask why cant you just give me an epidural? 

Can't believe she's a week old :cloud9:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Tasha, I'm sure I missed something, but went are they giving you steroid shots and daily monitoring?


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all well! Still nothing from me being losing more plug but that's it my body clearly doesn't no how to go into labour by its self ! This is my last morning with just my two boys well tomorrow to but then I'll be of to hopsital to have this little man forced out lol I'm not to bothered by induction just hope labour is ok .. I'm goin to miss my babies so much tho. I can't relax when I'm not around them I like to no there being kept to my routine as I'm routine mad lol. I went in on a Monday to have Chad and was home the next day so I hope this is the same X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got my fingers crossed baby will arrive soon for you Donna so you don't have to be induced. 
I'm sure your boys will be fine. I was so worried about leaving Holly as she's very clingy to me but DH said she did great :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

A quick question for those of you that have had an epidural in the UK - what's the minimum amount of time that you need to stay in hospital afterwards? Is it possible to come out the same day or do they like to keep you in overnight?


----------



## Abbiewilko

Donna I hope your induction goes well tomorrow and you soon have your boy! 

I have a sweep booked for Tuesday so hopefully it will help speed things along xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I had a epidural last time and I was still out the same day I had him he was born at 4.29am I was home that evening would of being before but they were really busy and Chad wasn't drinking great so they was going to keep me but let me go in the end X


----------



## Frustrated1

Donna, thanks. I'd like to be able to come out the same day if possible. Are you feeling prepared for tomorrow? What time are you due in? 

Spud, that's so funny. Just the sought of thing I might do. Doh!

Blessed / TTC - have you chosen names yet? I'll add them to the front page when you do :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Ready as I'll ever be lol 
I'm scared about labour even tho my last labour wasn't to bad cjs was and still in my mind lol I didn't hemorage with Chad but I did with CJ and hope it doesn't again! I hope I'm out the same day also ! I can't be away from my boys for days X 
I want to try and do it without an epidural this time but I don't think I will I had one with both my labours lol x


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm only considering one if I'm induced on syntocinon. If I go naturally before next Saturday then I will hopefully have the baby at home in the birth pool (assuming we can generate enough water with our rubbish boiler to fill it up :haha:). It doesn't feel like the baby is anywhere near ready to come though. i think it's going to be a long week. Good luck for tomorrow Hun. I'll be looking out eagerly for updates :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

The first time I had an epidural I was in for two nights but that was because I had a big blood loss so it wasn't related to the epidural. This time I was allowed home after one night. 


Good luck Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun x


----------



## Lucy3

Good luck Donna! :)


----------



## PitaKat

That's too funny, spud :haha:

Good luck Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls so my kids have been sleeping in lately but nope not today they decide to wake early CJ woke at nearly 6ish and must of woke up Chad by opening his bedroom door so now I'm sat downstairs at 6.30am I've to ring the hospital at 8 to make sure they've still got a bed for me . I've got a right headache I'm terrified don't want to leave my babies don't want pain and scared of coming home with another baby lol! Hopefully by this time tomoz my little boy will be here tho x


----------



## sportysgirl

Typical Donna. Good luck for today x


----------



## embeth

Good luck Donna!! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh no! Sorry you've not had much sleep hun. Good luck for today!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls I've to be there for half 9 X


----------



## Lucy3

Such a big day for you Donna! Hope it's a quick labour. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun I'm here now . Will be sat waiting around until I go on the monitor then see what they say when the examine me I'm so scared! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## LillyFleur

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## 3athena3

Good luck Donna!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Well its official, thursday 14th january i will be meeting my baby girl! 
Im getting nervous at the thought of a section now.

Hope Donna is doing ok :D 
x


----------



## donnarobinson

All is good my end had the gel around half 12 nothing is happening X


----------



## sportysgirl

Great you have a date Tasha. 

Glad all is ok Donna am thinking of you.


----------



## DannaD

Good luck Donna! :)
How exciting to have a date Tasha! 

My next app is Wednesday, They'll probably book an induction date then, we don't go past 41 weeks here.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's great tasha! 

Hope everything goes quickly for you donna! Can't wait to see some more squishy baby pictures!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Not long for u tasha and heather!

Hope things start happening soon Donna!

No signs here!&#128528;


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ah heather how exciting!
I feel clueless sorting my bag out.. iv packed the obvious stuff for baby, clothes for me, underwear etc but i feel like im missing something vital haha!
I must remember to pack some dr pepper as i cant live without that hahaha 
x


----------



## Meiko

Haven't been on in a few days and look at all I've missed!!! Congratulations on all the new arrivals :cloud9: they are gorgeous and so precious! Some chunky little ones too!!

Good luck to the ladies waiting on their LOs!

Have any of you experienced spotting after intercourse? OH and I dtd last night and while there was no sign of blood after or even the first few times I went to the bathroom, when I woke up around 4:30 am this morning there was some bright red blood that tampered off after a few wipes. I've never experienced this with either of my previous pregnancies nor have I with this one before now.. It was the same the last couple times I've gone pee again. I called my drs office and the nurse assured me it was quite normal but that she would have the midwife call me back. Has anyone experienced similar?


----------



## Frustrated1

Donna - I hope something is happening for you by now. 

No changes here. Still 3cm dilated. Had my fourth and final sweep today. They don't seem to make any difference to me. Am booked in to see a consultant at the hospital on Wednesday PM to check everything looks ok with the baby. Will then make a plan about how long I will wait. Am now thinking next Monday rather than Saturday.


----------



## Spudtastic

Anyone else stressed? I seem to be able to relax until my due date. Now all my fears about childbirth just keep upsetting me.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls can't sleep 
Just letting you no no baby yet not even on delivery 
I've had two lots of gel and are having Contractions but bare able and they die of and come back being checked again at half 3 to see what's happening hopefully I can just get my waters broken then I'm not use to this I had pessary a with the other two only ever needed the one and was on delivery by now X


----------



## Spudtastic

Good luck dona. I hope things start moving for you.


----------



## blessedmomma

Bev- congrats!!!! he is adorable and what a big boy :cloud9:

Frustrated- we named him Landon James :flower:

tasha- yay for a date finally :)

donna- hope it's not too drawn out and you get to hold your baby boy very soon :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Been checked cervix has come down and is soft she can feel his head and waters bulging contractions are every 5 mins and are getting really strong X


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great Donna, hopefully you won't have to wait too long now!


----------



## LillyFleur

Hurry up Cruz! 

Won't be long now Donna :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

almost there Donna!! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been sick everywhere still not on delivery 
I want a epidural asap I'm so tired and missing my babies X


----------



## Chelle26

good luck donna hope you have him soon 

i have no signs at all pretty fed up tbh i have a sweep 
on wednesday then going to beg for an induction if nothing im so over this shit all i do is cry


----------



## embeth

Good luck Donna fingers crossed it won't be much longer and you ll have you little man.. Hang in there xxx

I sympathise chelle still got a week until due date but so fed up now and no signs of anything happening at all! 

Xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Donna - get that epidural and have some rest. My vomiting stopped with dd when I had mine.

Afm - I had a sweep today. Midwife said I'm 3cm dilated but cervix is still long and closed so I don't think the sweep will work. She said if it does I'll know within 12 hours - only 4 more hours to go.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Not long now Donna :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you can get the epidural soon and get some rest hun :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Hope you get the epidural soon Donna x

Only a week till due date Embeth and Chelle! Yay! Any day now :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz lee diesel Davies was born at 9.06am weighing 8lb 3oz & I did it on gas & air I was 6cm when they took me to delivery so wasn't long at all 
My placenta got stuck it was ok in end they got it but I've lost some
Blood and very tired post pics soon X


----------



## Chelle26

:cry: my due date was saturday gone :cry: ive decided im having an emotional breakdown at midwife tomoz !!!


----------



## embeth

Wonderful news Donna!!well done and congrats!! He was quite a bit smaller than your other two boys then! Can't wait to see pics!!

Chelle hope the midwife is helpful!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Donna! 


Hope the midwife is helpful Chelle :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

Donna - Congratulations! Fab news. Can't wait to see some pictures. Hope you manage to get a little bit of rest now. Did they end up using the drip on you on just the gel and artificial break of membranes? Are you hoping to go home today?

Chelle - I feel your pain. Am currently 9 days late based on IVF dates and 11 days late based on 12 week scan date and am thoroughly pee'd off about it all. There is absolutely no sign of the baby coming of its own accorded and the fourth sweeps that I've had haven't done a thing other than to hurt!


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Donna x


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Donna!

Hope things get started for all the ladies still waiting for baby cuddles! :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Nope they just broke my waters they had to to monitor his heartbeat via his head as he wouldn't stay still on the monitor lmao he's beautiful and so tiny I'm not use to it lol he's a greedy boy loves his milk Alredi X 
I lost more blood then j should


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Donna!! Can't wait for pics!

I have a massage today, trying to relax... nothing at all is happening for me. No BH, no plug lost, no cramps...


----------



## happybun

Congrats Bev and Donna, so happy for you!!

My due date is tomorrow, but no signs at all so far...I'm so impatient, really feel ready now! x


----------



## embeth

Me either danna...having bh but had them
For ages with my first and he was 2 weeks late so don't think they mean much anyway!! 

For some reason the hormones at the end of this pregnancy are making
Me very emotional and depressed!&#128533; it's annoying me! I do have a couple of things on my mind but I thought I would be so excited to meet my first ever little girl and complete our family but I'm not! really hoping something lifts once she's here x


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/6D1CFD73-6DBA-45BC-8B93-423279745D12_zpswnyaa1kp.jpg 

Cruz X X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww he's gorgeous Donna! Congratulations!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Awww! Congratulations Donna


----------



## DannaD

Aww so cute!! Good job! :)


----------



## embeth

Aww such a gorgeous boy Donna xxx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

He's beautiful Donna x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Aww donna congratulations! He's so adorable! 

I decided to try my jeans on this morning fully expecting them to be way too snug still but they fit! I haven't worn actual pants in months haha, it feels good.


----------



## sportysgirl

What a handsome boy Donna. xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Aww, he's gorgeous Donna! Congratulations!


----------



## SakuraRayne

I had my lil bub Blaine today yet to choose a middle name but he's absolutely perfect he weighed 7 pounds 8 ounces and his length was 51cm and was born 1.38 pm on the 12/01/2016 via planned c section abd everything went so well :D...we tried breastfeeding but he and I just did not feel comfortable so went straight to formula bottle feeding and was such a champ he had 30ml his first try and then 30ml second and 45ml third so proud and happy with him! We are so in love not to mention the husband just got right into being a daddy and hes perfect at it oh I'll upload pic later my phone isn't letting me -.- he looks a lot like his father ahaha


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Sakura!


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Sakura! Glad it all went to plan :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Sakura


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulations Sakura :hugs:


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations Donna on your sweet boy!

Congratulations sakura, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Sakura! :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations donna - he is beautiful.

Congratulations Sakura - glad everything went well.

Embeth - I think pregnancy hormones are just annoying. It's an emotional time anyway and doesn't help when other things are going on too. I hope you feel better soon. 

Mushy - well done on the jeans fitting. Im jealous. It's summer here so I have a bit of time to get rid of the extra padding.


----------



## 3athena3

He's adorable Donna!

Congrats Sakura! Glad all went well!


----------



## Lucy3

Yay cruz is here! Well done Donna! Hope you can get your blood loss dealt with quickly. 

Congrats Sakura! That's fab you had a good c section birth 

Wow! Good job mushy on the jeans! 

Embeth, hope you have a better hormonal day. End of pregnancy hormones are so overpowering at times. Just think of the little pink outfit you'll put on her! :)


----------



## TTCBean

Yay congratulations girls!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Meiko

Congratulations ladies!!!


----------



## Frustrated1

My waters have just broke at 3am. They are nice and clear this time :). Excited and very nervous now. No contractions yet. Just a sore back. Yeah!


----------



## DannaD

Good luck Frustrated!! Can't wait for the update!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats Donna and Sakura. :) Good luck Frustrated!

Well I beat induction as well and Thomas was born this afternoon, January 12, weighing 8 lbs. 7 ounces. Love him so much. <3
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20160112_193758.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Frustrated1

Congrats FitMama! He's gorgeous. Am so pleased for you &#128522;


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations Sakura and fit! 

Good luck frustrated!


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulation Fit! Good luck Frust - can't wait to hear if baby is :pink: or :blue:


----------



## Lucy3

Yay frustrated! Can't wait for your update!! 

Aww he's beautiful fit x

So many gorgeous babies! :)


----------



## embeth

Congratulations fit he's gorgeous!!

Yay frustrates exciting looking for way to the update!

Xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations fit. 

Good luck frustrated


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations girls &#128153;&#128099; beautiful babies and lots with same birthday :) 
So pleased for u frustrated can't wait to hear if pink or blue X


----------



## sportysgirl

Am off to the hospital to get checked for reduced movements. Sure everything will be ok but rather check. X


----------



## embeth

Hope all is ok sporty.. Sure all is fine. My lo has much closer quieter days now sure they're just saving energy for the big day!;) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Fit! 



Hope everything is ok Sporty :hugs:


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Fit!! 

Wow babies are popping fast now, we'll be lonely soon Embeth xD


----------



## embeth

DannaD said:


> Congrats Fit!!
> 
> Wow babies are popping fast now, we'll be lonelly soon Embeth xD

Lol I know... Not many left to go.. Still no signs of this little miss wanting to show her face :)!!


----------



## Frustrated1

A yet to be named baby boy was born at home at 8.58 this morning weighing 9lbs 4.5oz and measuring 55cm / 21.6". Picture to follow.


----------



## Frustrated1

Here he is. A bit more squished looking than his brother even though he was over 1lb heavier
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## donnarobinson

Awwww congratulations he's gorgeous !! :) well done on ur home birth X X X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats! Such a big boy! Where are all the girl babies?


----------



## embeth

Congratulations! Well done on a home birth and what a gorgeous boy!!x

I have one girl baby that I think will be staying put for a while yet!! 

How's everyone that's has their babies doing?? Hope the first days/weeks
Of life with a newborn are going well xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulations Frust :hugs:


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations fit, he's beautiful! So awesome that you beat the induction.

Congratulations frustrated on having a BOY! He's adorable!


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Frustrated!! You had a feeling he was a boy from the start right? He is adorable


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ahh congrats frustrated :)

Dont worry ladies il bumping the girl baby count up tomorrow!! 12 hours time and il be on my way to the hospital eeeeeeeek!
x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Also congratsss to Sakura and Fit!
xxx


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats fit and frustrated! Your boys are adorable!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Frustrated!!


----------



## sportysgirl

embeth said:


> Hope all is ok sporty.. Sure all is fine. My lo has much closer quieter days now sure they're just saving energy for the big day!;) xx


Thanks, been on the monitor and all ok. They did dip my urine while I was there and I may have a UTI so we shall see. x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad all was ok hun :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations frustrated. What a cute boy.

Sporty - I'm glad all was OK. I went to the doctors to on Tuesday after my sweep for reduced movement and little lady was fine. 

There'll be a bunch of girls arriving soon.......


----------



## donnarobinson

My birth story so I never forget 
I was induced at 9.30am Monday 11th January I was 40+4
I spent some time on the monitor etc and had the first gel at 12.30ish
I was cm dialted when she done this cervix was stil hard and far back 
Nothing much happened at all. 
She came to check me about 6 hours later so 6.30pm but she couldn't check me til I'd be on monitor which I did was suppose to be on 20 mins ended up on there for two hours or so as Cruz heartbeat was really fast. The dr checked it said it was fine was because he was moving. Loads etc anyway it eventually slowed down once he settled down I finally got examined at 9.30pm I was still excali the same so had another lot of gel and a good sweep and stretch . . 
Then I started having contractions pretty much straight away.. Every 5 mins or so but bareable . 
I carried on as normal by half 3 I was contracting every 3/5 mins I think it was they were getting sore I was put on monitor Cruz was fine so was examined was still on 1cm but waters were bulging and she could feel his head my cervix was also soft so I was left to progress on my own I couldn't go to delivery until I had dialted slightly more so they could break my water 
So they run me a bath I carried on as long as I could I wasn't due to be checked until 7.30 
I had only had paracetamol up till this point they put me on monitor contractions were really strong every 2 mins 
Around 7.30ish they examined me and I was 6cm dialted I couldn't believe I had done it all on my own to thah point no pain relief as such and was on my own as I wasn't on delivery yet my partner couldn't be there . 
I rung my partner and my cousin told them to go up as I was going to delivery . 
We went over I finally got gas and air 
They couldn't monitor him properly as he wouldn't show on monitor so they broke my waters to get the clip on his head . I was 7cm by then I was asking for aepidural but there wasn't time I'm glad really as I wanted to try without one this time . 
My waters were broke less then a hour and he was born 
He was my quickest and lightest baby
Born Tuesday 12th January 2016 at 9.06am 8lb 3oz I'm in love he's perfect X X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations :)

So neat you had a homebirth too, frustrated! I was just wondering if anyone else was having one.


----------



## embeth

Great story Donna..hope he's settling in well xx

Goodluck heather! 

I'm so jealous of all you ladies with your babies...&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## DannaD

Hey ladies, I'm waiting at the hospital to get some blood draw because BP was high at my regular app. Hope it's a one time thing :'/


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fab birth story Donna. You did so well!


Hope everything is ok DannaD :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats on your cute little baby boy Frustrated! :) 

Woohoo! Big day Heather! Bet you're super excited! Hope you get some sleep! 

Hope your BP is OK Danna. With my DS mine went up right at the end and they induced me to be on the safe side. Fingers crossed it goes down. 

Excited to see a pic of your baby girl Embeth, I get s feeling it won't be too much longer :)

Annabel is doing well, she's pretty consistently feeding at 11,3 then 6am which I'm happy with. I've been topping her up with as much formula as I can get in her after the 11pm feed so make sure she's extra full. Seems to be working!


----------



## DannaD

Well that was an interesting day. They ended up monitering me and while my BP got back to normal pretty soon, the machine started registering regular contractions, every 2 minutes. It was 5h30 then, and I was just checked at 3h30 and was closed and all. At 5h30 I was at lest a 1 so the nurses had me take a bath. The contractions (BH? I wasn't in much pain) got farther appart after and at 9h30 I was sent home 

Now it's 1h40 and I'm in the bath trying to figure out if BHs really hurt or if I'm in early labour. Ouch.


----------



## embeth

Ohh Danna hope this is it for u! Try and get some sleep incase it is! With ds 2 my mw had booked me in for an extra check as my bp had shot up
And it's never high.. She said it could be your body doing something and she was right he popped out that night... Could be the case for u! X


----------



## Chelle26

so no baby here midwife has booked my induction for the 21st so i shall be term + 12 days thanks love !!!! my cervix is still posterior so looks like i have a very comfy boy in there


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck the girls having babies today 
I still can't believe he's here he is such a good little boy 
He's been drinking fab so content he didn't wake til 7am this morning my eldest was awake at 5.50am what's that about I literally don't want Cruz to get bigger Alredi I'm so sad knowing he's my last baby and I'll never have any baby in my belly or to have maybe we will have another one day lol I wonder if we ever truely feel complete tho like do we ever stop the feeling of wanting babies. He took 3oz on his last feed his got a toungue tie like Chad had but it isn't affecting him we had chads cut but don't think Cruz will need his cutting X


----------



## DannaD

Thanks girls! Still awake and crampy here. I counted contractions for 30 minutes, it's very constant, around 2 min apart and lasting around 50 seconds. I don't know when to call, or what to do. I mean it hurts and I couldn't sleep through it but I'm also not "I want to die" in pain you know?


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/BD84B90E-9F1A-4DB1-9DE0-029149127D2E_zpsmirzbtwc.jpg
Cruz and Chad 



https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/DA3E6091-2767-47CB-ACA9-4F2122C3EDF5_zpss1db9xdl.jpg
Cruz and CJ 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/84434A05-7D6A-4035-9175-86ACB1CC9952_zpsqnscy93r.jpg

My perfect little boy X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely photos Donna!


Your boys look so happy to be meeting their baby brother :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous photos Donna. 

Good luck danna x


----------



## Spudtastic

Ladies I'm a bit stressed. It's gone 10pm at night and I've been having very achy bh for 8 days now. For the last couple of days they've been getting stronger and the ache has a slight pain with it. Tonight though I get a painful spot with the bh focused above my pubic bone area and below my belly button, a little to the right of the centre. I'm stressing that something isn't right (I have a huge fear of childbirth anyway). It's night time and it's a 3 hour drive to hospital on an unlit winding road. I also don't want to ring my midwife at 10.30pm for just another day of bh.

Dd1 was back to back so contractions encompassed my entire lower half, front, sides, thighs and back. This feels nearer my appendix.


----------



## Lucy3

Danna sounds like you're in labour! Eek! Exciting! 

Donna, I totally understand what you mean. I look at Annabel and get sad thinking she won't be this small for long and then get worried if I can't have another one. I remember feeling like this last time too. I find myself missing my bump too. I'm not sure I'll ever feel totally ready to stop having babies. I think the post baby hormones play a bit part in feeling like this though! Cruz is so cute x


----------



## embeth

Danna I would hold out until you start feeling try really are painful or they start lasting for longer and are closer together.. It can be so hard to judge tho so just go in if you re unsure. I went in with my last when they were every 5 mins lasting a minute or so and was 3cm but very soft..she gave me a sweep and he was born 2 hours later.

Donna such lovely boys, your bigger two look so happy with their little brother! I felt exactly like u after having my 3rd.. It did fade once the hormones settled for quite a while but obviously returned!here I am a week from number 4 being due!!&#128521;

Spud.. Hope you re ok.. Maybe u r in v early labour?? My earliest pain with my last was like a slightly painful bh in a band around me a bit above my pubic bone..maybe give the midwife a call if you re really worried sure all is fine tho x

I have no signs other than being an emotional wreck!!i literally just want to cry all the time and feel quite depressed! I know it's just hormones but crap all the same &#128528;!! My mum has upset me too.. She's made no effort lately.. She's used to have Jacob when I worked but obviously not now I'm off.. Thought she may help or see me a bit but no.. Then she decides she's off away today until tomorrow evening with a friend.. She's supposed to be my childcare when I go into labour.. Great! Starting to wish I didn't need anyone's help..maybe I should have gone for a home birth!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Heather!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck Heather! 

I find myself missing my bump and being pregnant already too. I know I'm having at least a third, although I want more my husband doesn't, I still feel off about not being pregnant. Probably doesn't help that I've practically been pregnant since January of 2014! 

Danna that sounds like you're in labor, if your hospital isn't to far off I would go in and get checked. A least you would have some piece of mind knowing where you are and if your body is doing what it should or faking you out. 

Donna your boys are too adorable! 

I how you've figured something out spud!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been pregnant in every year since 2011 I had three in 4 years lol I couldn't wait to have him and miss my bump Alredi to 
Yeh I remember feeling like this after Chad then changing my mind and feeling completely done but we will see X


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies she's here :)
6lb11oz
Will share a picture later xx


----------



## embeth

Congratulations tasha &#128521; looking forward to seeing pics xx


----------



## PitaKat

Donna, your boys look thrilled with their new little brother :-D

Congratulations Tasha, Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations tasha x


----------



## donnarobinson

They are :) 

Congratulations tasha X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats tasha!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Tasha!


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Tasha!!

So cute your boys with the baby Donna.


Well I'm in early labour! I haven't slept this night so I don't know how that's gonna go...
I'm at the hospital now, in my room. I'm super emotional and keep thinking this can't be real :x


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulations Tasha!

I miss being pregnant too :( we're already planning when to TTC the next one :blush: I keep having moments of panic where I think I've not felt the baby kick in a while! Just shows how much time we spend worrying about movement. 

Good luck Danna!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Danna!!


----------



## embeth

Goodluck danna! I'm jealous!! Xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations tasha.

Well nothing happened overnight, thank goodness. It's so stormy I was really stressing about the drive to hospital with something wrong. 
I'll speak to my midwife today. I think she was talking about another sweep. Honestly I felt like a cow with a vets arm up there on Tuesday.
Today was the day I went into labour with dd so I'm hopeful. 
I did have a mmc where I waited 7 weeks to miscarry and nothing at all happened. I wonder if I've lost the ability to get babies out on my own.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad nothing happened overnight Spud. Hope things start very soon!


----------



## embeth

Spud glad it was ok last night.. Your description of your sweep did make me laugh &#128514; it's a very good description tho.. I hate them.. If I get to my 41 week
Apt I will probably refuse it!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations heather X X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Heather!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations heather. Can't wait to see a pic. Oh and dh really likes the name heather for dd.

I'm not sure if I'm in early labour or not. Bh are getting worse but they're not consistent. Will ring midwife to ask.


----------



## embeth

Congrats heather looking forward to seeing pics!x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm feeling a bit blue all of a sudden my milk is coming in though and I new it was coming I always get the baby blues and cry a lot it passes but it's horrible I feel like my mood has completely changed and I feel like wow I've got three children how am I going to do this where as earlier I felt completely fine . 
Cruz seems slightly unsettled tonight nothing major just stiring a bit more Tha. Usual normally he would be fast out for the count and I'm in the bath my boobs are killing me . 
Hope ur all ok girls X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hugs :hugs: I have been feeling the same. I've spent a lot of time crying and emotional lately and I don't even know what I'm crying about. Hormones are everywhere after giving birth :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

It's horrible isn't I knew it was coming and I no they pass but doesn't make me feel any better .. Cruz has been great at settling he normally just had his bottle and is back asleep great settled till next time he wakes but he's been really unsettled tonight no idea why I've winding him thinking maybe he has some more wind but he won't get it up hopefully he settles of now as I'm tired n could use some sleep lol x


----------



## embeth

Hope u both feel better soon Donna and bev... I dread that feeling after birth it's so nice when it passes tho... Hope cruz settles for u Donna xx


----------



## Chelle26

aww donna maybe he senses your unsettled 
aswell im sure you will feel better in a few days 

congrats Heather


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Aw, I'm sorry for you girls with the baby blues. I had it realy bad wth ds1 I would literally cry nearly all day. Thankfully the time I've been doing well so far, but I know it can hit at any time.


----------



## donnarobinson

He's so unsettled keeps waking up Farting really loud and I mean loud sounds like bad poops but only little bit of poop wen I change bum I've gave him a dummy to see if that helps him settle of I didn't really want to as Chad didn't have a dummy and Ino they can cause more problems with sleep as when they fall out they cry but in so tired and my boobs r killin X


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm so frustrated. Toe curling Braxton hicks for two days. Then for a few hours this afternoon they were quite toe curling and 5 minutes apart for a good few hours.
We've decided to do the three hour drive to the town the hospital is in and stay in a motel.
So we've been in the car for 20 minutes and the contractions have stopped.


----------



## LillyFleur

Hope the contractions pick up soon! Mine stopped every time I arrived at the hospital :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the contractions start again soon!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you. They're a bit more painful again now but nothing terrible. I think it was a good idea coming down. Hopefully we'll get a good night sleep first. 

Lily - how long did it take you for your contractions to stop stopping.


----------



## Lucy3

The hormone crash post baby is so tough. I find day 4 pretty hard with lots of tears. I had baby blues for quite a while last time, seems less this time luckily. But I still find that my emotions are up and down and I can't think about Annabel growing up, it makes me so sad. That's so sweet that you're thinking about when to TTC again Lilly :) how many would you like to have? If we are allowed to with the c sections we'd like to have 4. Hope your boobs are ok Donna. I hate when the milk comes in. Have you got some ice to put on them?

Spud I think it's a good idea to be close to the hospital. Hope things start up again after you get some sleep first.

I'm soooo tired today :( the sleep deprivation is starting to build up I think. Got some more newborn onesies today, she's still so little.


----------



## Spudtastic

It's 10pm and in bed. We just arrived at the town with the hospital. Bh got painful and now have died off again. I hope it's not a sign that something is wrong. I'll meet the midwife tomorrow morning and get a sweep. She also asked if I wanted my membrane broken (I guess that's the waters). I wouldn't mind a proper induction at this stage but I don't think they do them on the weekend.


----------



## Frustrated1

Sorry to hear about the on / off false labour spud. I have no experience of having my waters broken, but my understanding is that if you haven't gone into labour within 24 hours of your waters breaking they would probably suggest inducing you anyway because of the risk of infection. Have you checked your bishops score? It's a calculation which works out how successful an induction would be based on factors such as the amount you are dilated, position and firmness of the cervix and the amount the baby is engaged etc. You can find the calculator for it easily online. Hope something starts to happen soon.


----------



## embeth

Hope it all gets going for u soon spud... I had pretty intense Brixton hicks before labour with all of mine... With my last my stomach was just one big painful rock for ages at some points. 
Nothing here.. Quite a few tightenings at some points last night. I'm in the mindset now to not expect her until my due date at the very earliest.. I just don't have early babies!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Spudtastic said:


> Thank you. They're a bit more painful again now but nothing terrible. I think it was a good idea coming down. Hopefully we'll get a good night sleep first.
> 
> Lily - how long did it take you for your contractions to stop stopping.

A while! My waters went at 3am and had stop start contractions until 11pm that night when they finally started coming regular and she was born a few hours later. I was having contractions before my waters went so prob 48 hours total :dohh: it was so frustrating.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck spud! Hopefully things pick up on their own.


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations Heather!



embeth said:


> Nothing here.. Quite a few tightenings at some points last night. I'm in the mindset now to not expect her until my due date at the very earliest.. I just don't have early babies!!

I guess I don't either :shrug: Nothing happening here except more BHs, which I can make happen by walking, squatting, bending over, walking up stairs, etc. I get them all day long now! But no other labor signs. Guess I'm in for the long haul :coffee:


----------



## DannaD

Quick update ladies! Gabrielle (Gaby)was born yesterday at 10h13 pm! She is beautiful :)

40 mins of pushing, 4 hours of active labor and 18 hours of early labor <3


----------



## DannaD

Oh I got my waters broken yesterday Spuds, contractions (the real painful ones) started seconds after, every 1-3 min till the end :)


----------



## embeth

Hope u go soon pita.. Just bh here too!boo!

Congrats danna! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Danna!


----------



## Meiko

Hi ladies! Just a quick update that my waters went very very early thus morning, woke up from an awesome dream to a gush! Came to the hospital and am now waiting to be taken back for my cesarean! !! Little nugget didn't want to wait any longer!!


----------



## embeth

Goodluck meiko! All these babies coming!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations danna :) aww good luck meiko X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats danna! 

Good luck meiko!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck meiko!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations danna. Good luck Meiko x


----------



## LillyFleur

Yey congrats Danna :hugs:

Good look Meiko!


----------



## Spudtastic

So over this. Midwife is going to give me a sweep soon. Possibly will get induced today as now 5 days late but it's the weekend and it depends on what staff they have. 
I'm just stressing that something is wrong because of this slow start. At least I'm in the right place. I know I can't compare pregnancies but at this time in dd1 pregnancy she'd been born and nearly 2 hours old after a long active labour. 
Going to have a sweep and sit on the cgt for a bit then maybe go and look around the shops. We're in the big city after all.


----------



## Spudtastic

I just had to control some tears as a guy with an empty baby capsule walked towards the maternity ward, obviously going to go home with his and his partners new baby. I wish that was me.


----------



## embeth

You ll have your baby soon spud.. Try not to worry it can be completely normal to have a slow start and isn't a sign of anything being wrong.. Sure all will be fine. It's just very frustrating i know. Xxx

I so want to meet my baby now.. Want to have the birth over with, hate the pain and hate leaving my other children especially my toddler..all just a waiting game! She is a little bored in there tonight i think has been moving constantly for ages.. Gets quite uncomfortable! X


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Tasha, Heather, and Danna!

Hope all is well and you'll have your baby soon Spud. :hugs:

Angelo has been having a cluster feeding day:wacko:. I need a nap. :dohh: No baby blues yet so hoping they've passed me by. Only problem has been trying not to be short tempered with my ds and dd. They are happy with their new brother but are still adjusting to not having my complete attention so they are fussing at each other and generally being a pain. I wish I could help them u understand they got the same attention when they were babies too.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks embeth and athena. Embeth - I feel the same. In my head I saw myself having a quick birth and dh getting back to our daughter. She is with dhs parents and they've only had dd for 4 hours at a time at the most. 

Midwife said I'm still 3cm but cervix is thinner and softer than last time. I'm going to walk around the shops. Maybe get a couple of maternity bras. Midwife is keen to break my waters but I'm not so sure.


----------



## embeth

Spud I was 3 cm and soft when I went in with contractions and some fluid loss with my ds Midwife gave me a sweep and he was born 2 hours later.. It's obviously about what u feel Comfortable with but I bet having your waters broken will get it all started properly xxx


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks embeth. That's reassuring. I had the sweep 1.5 hours ago and have bought some maternity bras and a beach towel. Oh and a teapot lol. I'm doing lots of walking. Perhaps getting waters broken is the way forward. No fluid loss or show for me yet though.


----------



## sportysgirl

Spud I hope things have progressed am thinking of you. x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls :) 

Cruz was golden last night had his bottle at 7pm we went bed not long after had another at 11pm then 2.20am he stired at around 6.15 he had his dummy n didn't get up
Til half 7 

I'm trying not to give him a dummy . CJ had one and come of it easily before two but Chad didn't have one only because he didn't like them tho but he's a great sleeper and I'm sure thas because he didn't need a dummy . 
I give it Cruz if he's unsettled but nt for bed to go sleep or nefnk as j don't want him depending on a dummy for sleep with he's truely amazing I can't believe I was scared to have him X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow what a good sleeper Cruz is! :D


----------



## donnarobinson

He's a little angel he had his bottle at half 7 this morning and has been asleep since lol he's perfect c


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks ladies. Our little girl arrived three hours ago. I had an amazing birth in the birthing pool. 16.01.16 and born in the sac. 7.5lbs.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww congratulations spud and how lucky to be born in her waters X


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations spud glad all ok very special to be born in her sac x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Spud! So glad you had a great birth experience!


----------



## embeth

Congratulations spud that's such great news, birthing pool and born in her sac so special xxx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats spud that's amazing!


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulations Spud! Sounds like we had pretty similar experiences, with long early labours and babies born in the pool :thumbup: how great she was born in the sac!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats spud!

Hope you start feeling better soon Heather!


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations Danna and spud! So happy for you ladies!

Heather, i hope you heal quickly.

Today is my due date and I'm having mixed feelings. I know I'm one day closer to meeting my baby, but i also feel like I'm gonna be pregnant forever lol. I was feeling patient until we got all the baby stuff out and set up! :dohh:


----------



## Frustrated1

Fantastic news Spud! Am so pleased for you. I would certainly recommend a water birth to anyone considering it. I'm certain it helped me not to tear this time round. It's also very surreal seeing the head floating there before the rest of the body comes out &#128522;.

Well we have finally settled upon a name. I asked my husband if we could take a little time as I was a bit nervous about our slightly old fashioned choice. We have called him Cornelius Alexander or Corey for short. 

Has anyone else suffered with Anemia following child birth? I was very dizzy a few hours after giving birth and nearly black out on three occasions. They did a full blood count and my iron levels are 8.5 (anything below 8 and they recommend a transfusion) having been 9.8 a few hours after the birth when I was put on Iron tablets.


----------



## Frustrated1

Am really behind on posts!

Danna - congratulations! Can't wait to see a picture. 

Heather - you poor thing. That sounds horrendous. I'm with you on the sore nipples. I think Corey has a slight tongue tie which isn't helping. My left nipple was bleeding a lot the other day. Am going to try to pump from it today to give it a rest


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur better soon heather 

My iron count is 8.6 or something like that frustrated it was low before labour 11. Sumat in labour and dropped to 8.6 due to a big blood loss. 
I'm on tablets and very dizzy also I was worried about having to go back into hopsital I was told if it was below 8 I would have to . I hope ur iron comes up soon Hun x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon Heather :hugs:


Hope your iron levels rise soon Frustrated :hugs:


----------



## DannaD

Here she is! Sorry I haven't catch up on the thread, little lady is taking all my attention!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautiful Hun congratulations

Cruz has a toungue tie X


----------



## PitaKat

Aww, what a pretty baby, Danna!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww she's beautiful Danna!


Hope the tongue tie isn't too bad Donna, does Cruz need it to be cut?


----------



## donnarobinson

They said its only slight and because we're bottle feeding and he's feeding ok it should be fine 
Chad was toungue tie and his was cut but he suffered with bad wind and cudnt suck the bottle properly 
Cruz seems to be Doing ok they said it shudnt affect his speech as it shud stretch out as he gets bigger X


----------



## LillyFleur

LOVE the name Frust! I was really lightheaded for a few days after the birth, blood pressure was fine and they didn't check for anemia as apparently I didn't lose a lot of blood so it was just put down to not drinking/eating enough.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sorry it's been tough this time Heather, hopefully things get easier sooner rather then later. With my first my nipples got really chapped and cracked and bled a bunch and I was told by a lactation consultant to use a little neosporin. It helped tremendously! 

Frustrated our first name choice this time was Emmett Cornelius but we made the mistake of telling people and got way too many awful reactions it turned us off of using it. I still love the name though!

Danna she's gorgeous!


----------



## donnarobinson

I went out for the first time since having him today haven't been dressed since lmao 
Haven't took Cruz out yet tho but have to take him for his heel prick test tomoz at the hopsital they don't come out on weekends anymore they said 
x


----------



## embeth

She's gorgeous Danna xx


----------



## Frustrated1

*Danna* she's beautiful!

*Lilly* / *Mushy*: thanks! It's hard for people to say now that they don't like it, but I'm sure quite a few don't. 

*Donna*: Well done you! I can't contemplate going out yet. Every time I move I feel dizzy and keep getting horrible tingling sensations all around my body (across my chest, in my hands and feet and across the small of my back). I know now that I've certainly never been anaemic before. Have never felt anything like this. Am not sure how much is the anaemia and how much could be the retained membranes (not sure if I mentioned it before, but I've lost a couple of tennis ball sized clots and the midwife said they contained retained membranes). Am waiting for a scan appointment to make sure everything is now gone. My uterus hasn't retracted any further since it had 9 hours after giving birth though and isn't as firm as they would like.


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats to all the mamas who had their babies! 

Hope it's not much longer for everyone else. 

I read back a little bit need to catch up more.

I have postpartum pre-eclampsia so I'm not feeling well and haven't been on here. Terrible headaches, swelling in my ankles, high blood pressure, stomach ache, and just generally feeling awful. I had no idea you could get it after having a baby even when not having it at all during pregnancy. Anywho I've been on meds to lower blood pressure for a few days now, and finally starting to feel better. I guess it can be pretty serious and can cause strokes, seizures, and death. Hope you ladies don't have to experience anything like this.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're ok Blessedmomma, that sounds scary :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

I love the name Frustrated!

I am experiencing dizziness, etc since birth. I did have a big blood loss though. I went unconscious shortly after giving birth. I've also passed out and nearly passed out a lot since. I'm taking Floradix and it seems to help a bit I guess. Time will help so I'm just looking forward to the future. 

Sorry to hear about that blessed, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## embeth

Scary blessed hope you're all back to normal very soon x

Hope all u ladies with blood loss/anemia /dizziness start to feel all normal again very soon xxx

This baby in me seems to be moving like crazy today.. She has been going all day really and is still going now!The pressure and discomfort it causes is unbelievable.. No signs of any labour being imminent for me though!&#128533;


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh I only went to the local shops lol wasn't far
Hope ur ok blessed and feeling better soon Hun 

X


----------



## 3athena3

She's beautiful Danna!

Great name frustrated!

Hope you feel better blessed and ttc. :hugs: That all sounds very scary!


----------



## Lucy3

What a cutie Danna! x &#128149;
I like your name choose Frustrated:) 

How scary blessed! Is this the first time you've had PP pre-e? How are you feeling today? 

TTC I also had to pump in the hospital for 24 hours as my nipples were just so sore. I'd cry when she even touched them so I had to let them heal. She had a very strong suck too! &#128584;

Donna, good job getting out of the house. I was still hiding away in the hospital at day 4. I think I wheeled Annabel down to the cafe where I could see out the window! That was as close as we got to the 'outside world' ! But then once I was home I've been out each day, it's summer here and it's gets a bit dull at home. My DH is back at work tomorrow (I'm so lucky I had him home for 3 weeks) so I'm nervous about that. &#128556;


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/5E0FF28E-4A08-4D2F-900F-5BFF3FD43280_zpswyd7faxj.jpg

Morning girls :) 

Omg he's so beautiful Ino I'm biased lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww cute! I love his eyes!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks :) were off for his heel prick test today X


----------



## Lucy3

He's gorgeous Donna! 

Annabel has baby acne... &#128556;


----------



## embeth

Gorgeous Donna!

Is that just lots of spots Lucy?? My middle ds got loads of spots all round his chin when he was a newborn!!

I'm feeling very congested and bunged up today.. Feel like I can't get enough air in and just uncomfortable! Can't decide what to do today.. Want to get out but at the same time can't be bothered!!kids homework and housework all done at least..now just need to find the motivation to get dressed!!
Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls heel prick all done cried for a few seconds and settled off . 
I've got so much house work to do need to do piles f washing and cjs back to nursery tomoz so need to get things ready for that 
Aww yeh Chad got loads of spots as baby they soon disappeared x


----------



## sportysgirl

Danna gorgeous photo.

Blessed and frustrated hope you are both ok. 

Lovely photo Donna and great that you got out and about.

Embeth put your feet up!


----------



## SakuraRayne

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well x sorry havnt been on just been busy with bub but I have a question my lil man is formula fed and he's not even a week old he's taking between 500-650ml in a 24 hour period which I feel is a lot he has 50-80 ml during a feed but I don't feel like I'm over feeding him cause he doesn't vomit anything up.... I just don't want to be over feeding him he's peeing and pooping fine as well no runny poos but gah just feel bad :( what you ladies think?


----------



## SakuraRayne

BTW long awaited picture 
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1453047353166.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww he's gorgeous Sakura!


----------



## LockandKey

She's gorgeous Danna, and I've been having trouble keeping up also, been so busy.

Heather, have you considered trying a nipple shield? Claire was a vigorous sucker at first also and by the time I left the hospital my nipples were cracked, bleeding, had bruising, and blisters. I used the shield and used lots of lanolin to help them recover, only took 3 days, but it helped tremendously.

I had low iron my entire pregnancy Frustrated, I just continued to take my prenatal and iron pill after the birth.

He's gorgeous Sakura!

Claire is 2 weeks already, I can't believe it! She already looks so different from when she was born. Adjusting to life with 3 is a challenge.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Can't believe Claire is two weeks old already!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sakura he's soo adorable! I think as for feeding goes, it's my understanding that if they eat too much they throw it up. I thin you're doing just fine, and if you're still concerned give the pediatrician a call and see what they have to say.


----------



## embeth

Gorgeous boy Sakura!! Sorry no idea with the formula.. They do say they tend to throw up excess tho so sure it's fine xx

Can't believe all these babies already days/weeks old and I'm
Still waiting for mine!! Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Cute pic Sakura! On the back of my formula bottles it says 90ml per feed at age 1-2 weeks, my baby wasn't taking that at a week old but she's taking around that much now (combi feeding) so sounds like you're feeling the correct amount :thumbup: it looks like a lot when it's in the bottle, I can't believe how hungry they are! 

Lock - Elizabeth is 2 weeks old today too and I can't believe how much she has changed also, she is still under her birth weight but seems to have way more personality these days, she looks more and more like my DH every day, poor thing! 

I can't believe how gross babies are, I didn't expect to be able to actually hear it when she has a poo, it's like a small bomb going off!

DH is back at work tomorrow, I'm dreading it :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Haha the poos are so loud aren't they!


Sorry your DH is back at work. Mine is back at work on Tuesday and I'm dreading it :(


----------



## donnarobinson

He's gorgeous sakura my little man is forumla fed and he takes about 3oz a time sometimes a little less sometimes a little more . He drinks every 2/3 hours does a longer stretch sometimes 
He won't drink if he isn't hungry Hun I'd carry on don't no what your doing. X


----------



## SakuraRayne

Aw thanks ladies I thought it would be fine considering he wasn't spitting it up I obviously got a really hungry baby haha and he is pretty cute the hubby n I stare at him some days and think how did we make such a cute kid lol


----------



## SakuraRayne

I thought I'd share these as well these pics where all taken at hospital they did such an amazing job so I'd love for you to see them :)
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1453062752936.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 12









FB_IMG_1453062742470.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DannaD

I don't want my baby to grow! I'll miss her tiny head and wonderful new baby smell! Is that a normal feeling? Haha

Things are good here. Haven't slept much yet, I'm sure I'll crash soon, hehe


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely photos Sakura! 


Oh I love the smell of babies Danna!


----------



## 3athena3

Love the pics Sakura!

He's a cutie Donna!

Lucy- Angelo has the worst baby acne. Can't wait for it to clear up.


----------



## LockandKey

The poos are definitely loud! Sometimes Claire will grunt as she's pooing, or stop in mid cry to poo :rofl:

Any other bfing ladies feel completely ravenous? I swear I am more hungry now than when I was pregnant and I am eating myself sick :sick: but despite all that eating, I somehow managed to fit back into my pre pregnancy jeans one week after Claire's birth! :happydance:

My DH also returns to work tomorrow and I am so nervous about handling everything on my own, especially with DD1's school run 3 days a week.

Danna, I feel the same. Claire has already lost her newborn smell and it makes me really sad.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies sorry it's took me so long to upload a pic :) forget how hectic it Is with a newborn plus it was my daughters birthday yesterday 
Congrats to everyone who's had their little ones
Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blessedmomma

Looooove all the baby pics! Such cutey pies <3

Lucy- I started to get pre-e with my very first pregnancy at the end but haven't had any issues with it during any of the rest of them or after. It was quite a shock! 

Blood pressure is still a smidge high but feeling much better all around. Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Sakura- I had a little one that ate more than they recommended and he wasn't splitting any up. I would keep doing what you're doing. Follow his cues. If he is hungry and not having any bad signs that it's too much, feed him! :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Aww tasha she's beautiful! So broody to meet my baby! Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Cute pic Tasha!

I'm way more hungry now I'm expressing than I ever was while pregnant! I keep asking DH to go buy chocolate!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Loving the gorgeous photos girls keep them coming


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww such beautiful babies :)hope ur all well 

I was so stressed this morning Cruz slept in later I was trying to get CJ ready for nursery I ended up sobbing I'm sure once I have my routine back I'll be fine but I don't cope well with no routine and it's hard work trying to get them all ready of a morning I ended up taking CJ to nursery in a. Taxi and my oh watched Chad X I took Cruz with me to show him of lol x


----------



## embeth

Poor u Donna.. Those first days/weeks trying to get into a routine are so hard! I remember when I had Jacob, my other two were in reception and year 1 so I had to have them in school on time every morning..trying to get them ready and Jacob fed and dressed was a nightmare!it v quickly all fell into place tho.. You ll soon have it all sorted. My dh works from home and is self employed so can only take a week max off.. I've said he ll have to be flexible for the first few weeks and have the little ones while I drive the big two to school!!


I'm feeling exhausted today Jacobs having his nap and I'm ready to go back to sleep! Been having a lot of tightening but nothing regular or anything.. Wish my body would just decide it was time!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm starving too Lilly!


Sorry you're stressed Donna. It is a difficult adjustment :hugs:


Hope baby arrives soon Embeth :hugs:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I find myself not very hungry at all lately, I still eat because I know I have to, but I don't get hungry very often. 

Tasha she's so cute! 

Donna, it'll get easier! Try not to stress or worry yourself too much, just go with the flow of things. Hopefully a nice routine will come sooner rather than later! 

Blessed, glad you're starting to feel better. 

Embeth, hopefully baby comes soon!


----------



## 3athena3

Tasha- she's adorable!


----------



## DannaD

Love seeing babies pictures! 

I have a question ladies. I'm bottle feeding, tried a bit to BF at the hospital and extract some colostrum but couldn't, and baby didn't want the nipples. 
Anyway, when should my milk come in? Any warning signs? I'm kind of dreading it as it sounds quite painful and my lady region is enough pain for me right now


----------



## PitaKat

Sakura and tasha, you ladies have beautiful babies! Love those pictures!


----------



## donnarobinson

Milk normally comes in around day 3 oh mine killed but they've eased up already X they leaked fr ages with my first X


----------



## LillyFleur

DannaD said:


> Love seeing babies pictures!
> 
> I have a question ladies. I'm bottle feeding, tried a bit to BF at the hospital and extract some colostrum but couldn't, and baby didn't want the nipples.
> Anyway, when should my milk come in? Any warning signs? I'm kind of dreading it as it sounds quite painful and my lady region is enough pain for me right now

Think mine came in around day 4, I was having a nightmare BF so she wasn't taking any milk from my breast so they were ridiculously swolen, looked like the worst boob job EVER! When I went back into hospital they made me express every 3 hours, think my boobs were close to bursting :haha: they have settled down now thankfully!

I haven't taken baby out in the pram yet :( I just think it's too cold (2*c), health visitor was moaning at me... Will have to be brave I suppose and take her out for a walk.


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruzs cord has fell of this evening . The little monkey has been lying awake in his basket for the last hour normally asleep at this time lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope he sleeps soon!


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth I can't wait till you're in labour! Has to be soon! 

I have a question, Annabel settles quickly after a feed during the day but at night she grunts so loudly and takes at least an hour to go back to sleep (I'm so tired!) anyone experienced this? Anh tips? 

Donna, it's so hard getting into a routine with a newborn but sounds like you're doing a fab job :) 

Danna, my milk came in day 3/4. You'll know when it does! They'll most likely look like porn star boobs! The midwives were putting ice packs on mine to help with the swelling which was great. Stuff then down your bra :) and take some pain relief if they're hurting, that helped me before they regulated themselves. 

Hope the ladies who's DH is bad at work now are going ok (Bev I think you said yours was?) mine went back yesterday, lots of Tv time for my toddler (he's currently watching Peppa!)


----------



## DannaD

Thanks girls, my boobs are feeling quite uncomfortable now, bet it's the beginning! Hope it doesn't last too long


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Chelle26

hey ladies i still have no baby :cry: im going to be 10 days overdue tomorrow but have an induction booked for thursday so at least theres a light ive been so emotional over it jut crying at the drop of a hat 

look at all these beautiful little babas only a few more days now lol


----------



## LillyFleur

Lucy - Elizabeth is the same, falls asleep straight away during the day and is asleep for a few hours, at night she sleeps for about an hour then wakes and takes about an hour to settle and even then when she's in her crib she will make some noises and it takes ages for her to drift off.


----------



## Frustrated1

Aww, good luck Chelle. At least you have a final date to work towards. I always found the not knowing when it would happen the hardest. Try to get as much rest as you can over the next two days and resist the urge to get those last minute jobs done.


----------



## embeth

Haha Lucy I'll be sure to update when I am! She's so active at the moment I think she's bored in there! Was just dropping off to sleep last night and it felt like she suddenly made a break for the exit! The pain of her movement made me jump!! 

Chelle sorry you're still waiting.. Not long now tho.. I was 2 weeks over with my first I know it's so rubbish. I keep crying too over anything.. Get so annoyed with myself!!

Shattered now.. Off to bed!!xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats to all the ladies with new babies!! Love seeing all the adorable squishy pics. <3

Chelle I was constantly crying when I went over too! Maybe Baby will surprise you and arrive before induction. I woke up to contractions and bloody show 3 days before my induction without any warning. 

My milk came in on day 3 as well.

Thomas also sleeps for ages during the day and then wakes up every 1.5 hours to feed at night and then fusses. He's gained 4 ounces in 2 days though so all this cluster feeding is paying off. Sharing a pic of him. 

Can't wait to see the rest of the babies!!
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20160118_162552.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LockandKey

I'm sorry Chelle, going overdue is so rough! :hugs: but you'll have your baby before you know it!

Danna, your boobs will get rock hard and engorged, become hot, tender, and insanely uncomfortable, luckily it will only last a day or 2.

Lucy, I eat sooooo much chocolate whenever I'm bfing, it's always my #1 go to snack. How on earth I still manage to lose weight, I have no clue!

My milk also came in at day 3.

So after 2 weeks of exclusive bfing, Claire has passed her birth weight :happydance: she is such a boobie baby though, so I'm not terribly surprised.

In the womb Claire was always very active and kicked harder than my other 2 ever did,. Outside she is pretty strong, and is a bit fierce already! If she's not fed right when she wants it or her sleep is disturbed, she gets really angry really fast and screams, otherwise very little seems to bother her, she's even slept through her sibling's screaming.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I went 8 days overdue with my first, I didn't mind it too much I don't think I would have managed too well this time though! 

My milk came in around day 3 or 4 both times. This time was completely unbearable and I had to pump. I think I would have exploded if I didn't! Even now with a baby nursing practically non stop and a toddler nursing like mad I have to pump in the morning around 3 am because I'll be super engorged and have soaked my bed with my leaking. 

Benjamin was super calm in the womb and he still is, unless I don't feed him as quickly as he likes then he'll cry up a storm until a boob is in his mouth.


----------



## LillyFleur

Elizabeth is just over her birth weight (7.4lbs) she is still having more breastmilk than formula but not sure how long that will last for as she is eating more and more and the last few times I have only been able to express 60ml at time. I'm finding expressing more and more harder especially now DH isn't here to hold her if she's fussing and I need to do it.

I think most people I know would have just thrown in the towel by now, but I don't want her to get sick so feel obliged to keep pumping :(


----------



## embeth

He is sooo cute fit!!!

Have u tried putting her back on the breast to save expressing Lilly? Sorry if you be already said about that I don't always get through all the posts! I just remember trying to express with Jacob and remember what hard work it was xx


----------



## Chelle26

thank you lovlies for all ur kind words we have Decided a few family days out with ds1 will help take my mind off things lol

i never had milk with ds1 at all h
ow strange wonder if ill get any this time


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok :) can't wait to see some more babies can't believe Cruz is a week old today &#128531; Where is the time going Ino how fast they grow and have to enjoy every second j think when it's it first baby ppl tell u it goes fast but u don't actually understand how fast! I mean my boys are 4&2 soon like how did this happen lol x 

My bleeding has slowed right down practically stopped but Ino will start up again always does 
Leaking boobs ain't to bad altho they leak worse when I'm lying down in bed.. 
Still trying to get into some sort of routine Cruz woke twice after 12 last night three times in total from when I went to bed. He's a little piggy lol. His cord fell of yday and Ino soon he will lose the newborn curl and it makes me sad. X


----------



## Lucy3

Lilly, Annabel was also 7lbs 4 at birth :) pumping is extra work. I had to today as I was just so full and it seems to throw off my production and make me full all day which is annoying. 

I'm really hoping tonight she settles a bit faster than last night. I feel like she's hit that stage of waking up from her 'womb stage'. She's 3 weeks today! In the womb she was so quiet and she still is that way. She doesn't really cry, just grunts really loudly! 

Fit, Thomas is so cute! He looks comfy in his little rocker :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

James is the same. He will sleep anywhere in the day and fall asleep at the drop of a hat, yet at night it can take hours to settle him and just as I think he's asleep he will start the grunting noises and eventually crying!


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz sleeps thru so much noise it's unreal! X were of to town today get some new blinds for my house X


----------



## PitaKat

Today is the gestation my son was born at. I thought second babies were supposed to come earlier! :hissy:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I thought that too PitaKat but my first was 11 days days early and my second was 11 days late! Hope your LO arrives soon!


----------



## embeth

My second was a day early and my third was a week late!! I think it must be a myth that subsequent babies come earlier.. I am quite sure this one is going to be late too!!


----------



## PitaKat

Oh my, the thought of being 7 to 11 days late! :wacko: although that would only be another 4 to 8 days from now.


----------



## embeth

I know it's horrible to think i
Could have to wait another 10/12 days!!&#128555;&#128555; don't even know how long they let u go here!! I've had very aching back and belly all day nothing contraction like though just feel heavy as though period
Is going to come.. Bub has been very quiet as well.. Going to lay down with a cold
Drink/chocolate when kids
Are asleep and make sure she moves enough xx


----------



## sportysgirl

embeth said:


> I know it's horrible to think i
> Could have to wait another 10/12 days!!&#128555;&#128555; don't even know how long they let u go here!! I've had very aching back and belly all day nothing contraction like though just feel heavy as though period
> Is going to come.. Bub has been very quiet as well.. Going to lay down with a cold
> Drink/chocolate when kids
> Are asleep and make sure she moves enough xx

Hopefully it the start of something. Hope you feel baby move a bit more too.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope baby moves soon Embeth :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope everyone's babies come soon 

How's everyone's babies sleeping ? 
Cruz is starting to be more awake in the day now and not settling right back to sleep after his bottles also he tends to be unsettled after his feed around half 6ish .. Think I'm going to try make bedtime around 8ish for him obv it's to early for any sort of routine but I thrive on routine and need to have some sort of one in place . Also how is everyone getting little ones to sleep do you get them to sleep and then put them down ? Cruz falls asleep on bottle most time and then I put him down as soon as he's finished drinking and bein winded Chad was a great sleeper and self settled from really early 
Does anyone's babies have a dummy ?
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

James isn't sleeping very well at night. He sleeps in a sidecar cot next to me but as soon as I put him down he wakes up again. He's such a good sleeper in the daytime though!


I've given him a dummy from the start but I think he's starting to go off it a bit. My daughter never liked dummies so I was hoping James would!


----------



## donnarobinson

Well Cruz has jus woke up 50 mins after goin down he's in his Moses basket 
CJ had a dummy Chad didn't only becus he wudnt take one 
I've give Cruz One but he's the same only sucks jt wen he feels like jt to be honest j don't really want him having a dummy as I'm scared he will just wake for it wen it falls out and I'm trying not to get him depending on anything like that to fall asleep X


----------



## DannaD

My baby sleeps well during the day, but at night she wants to be held. I tried a dummy but she just drops it and then cries more, maybe she's too young. 

So how are the older siblings dealing with the new changes?


----------



## donnarobinson

My lil man went 9pm - Half 2 then bk of til 7.10am xxxhe stired about 11pm and I made a bottle but he didn't wake up X


----------



## Bevziibubble

He sounds like a great sleeper Donna, I'm jealous!


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh it took us a while to settle him of to bed to start wth and he woke up three times in the night the few nights before last night so have to take the good ones lol. 
Chad was a brilliant sleeper once he got into his routine and I'm hoping Cruz is the same . How did ur little man sleep ? X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully Cruz will get into a routine soon and settle better :)


James takes ages to settle and then wakes up every 1-2 hours. He still has his days and nights mixed up as he sleeps so well in the day and no amount of noise bothers him!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Finally wrote my birth story! :)


Spoiler
I was due to be induced on the Sunday and had absolutely no labour signs at all. Baby was stuck on my hip in an oblique back to back position and my midwife thought that was probably why I wasn't going into labour. 
At 3am on the Saturday morning my daughter woke me up complaining of a sore tummy. I was up with her for a while and that's when the contractions started out of nowhere. I wasn't sure they were contractions at first, but it wasn't long before they were becoming extremely painful so I woke my husband up. 


I phoned the hospital and they said I could go in. Because of the position of the baby there was a risk of cord prolapse if my waters broke before I was in hospital, so they wanted me to go in as soon as possible. We called my parents and they came over to look after DD who was extremely excited that baby would soon be here. 


The roads were nice and clear at that time of night so we got to the hospital quickly. There weren't many ladies in having babies, so we got seen pretty quickly there too. The midwife said I was 5cm dilated which surprised me as I had only been contracting for a few hours. The contractions were unbearable, just like they were the first time round, I couldn't even sit down they were that painful and I was almost sick with every contraction. I just cannot cope with contractions and asked for an epidural. The midwife said she would try to get one as soon as she could, but since this was my second baby I could be pushing in ten minutes so it would be too late. I didn't like the sound of that at all! 


I did manage to get the epidural though. I had gas and air until then but it didn't really help much and it made me get such bad pins and needles in my hands that they seized up and I couldn't let go of it! Once I had the epidural I was feeling much better but after a while it started to wear off and I was feeling bad contractions just on one side, so she did a top up, which made me almost faint and I was sick. 


I got to 9cm dilated by 9am but baby was still quite high up so we needed to give him time to move down. When the midwife was checking how dilated I was she accidentally broke my waters so she had to keep her hand in there so that they wouldn't gush out at once and bring the cord down. 


I was fully dilated for ages but baby still hadn't dropped enough, so we waited a few more hours. Once he was lower I started getting the urge to push so the midwife let me start straight away. Pushing is my one of my favourite parts of labour, I'm so good at it! Yeah, I'm weird, I know! :haha: His head was soon out and then just needed a few more pushes to get the shoulders and the rest of him out. I was only pushing for less than ten minutes. I had a graze and a small tear so I needed one stitch. I pushed the placenta out and the midwife couldn't believe the size of it, the cord was huge too. I don't know where I was hiding this big baby but it's no wonder I had been so uncomfortable!


We called him James Alexander and he weighed 9 lbs 11.5 oz. He was the biggest baby on the ward and I couldn't believe I had made such a big baby! It was a great labour and it went so much better and simpler than my first labour where I lost a load of blood and needed blood transfusions and iron tablets. I felt much better after it and had a quick recovery and was home the next day :)


----------



## SakuraRayne

Blaine is sleeping so well pretty much all through night n day he's awake for couple hours during day he's becoming so alert its awesome to see :) I had a child health nurse come to my house for check up today n he's thriving he gained 215grams in 4 days which she said is awesome n told me I didn't need to wake him during night for feeds cause it seems like he's getting enough during day :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Great birth story bev! 
Ohhh make the most of the good nights Donna haha.
My little lady is a terrible sleeper.... well thats not true, shes great during the day LOL
Night time she only wants to sleep on me, and its begining to take its toll on me. 
I try get OH to help but he just sits chatting away to her rather than getting her to sleep.
My mum bought a EWAN the sheep , so im hoping the sheep will help tonight with the heartbeat lullaby 
xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lovely birth story bev! I liked pushing this time too, I did so well it was easy! The first time though was awful!

Benjamin is a great sleeper, all he does is sleep! We've been getting to bed a but late every night (around 11) and he's been sleeping from then until around 330 and then until around 630. I'm hoping it continues! We do co sleep though as that's the only way he'll sleep so well. I wish we had the ewan the sheep here, I've heard so many great things about it working.


----------



## LillyFleur

Great birth story Bev.

I'm another nutter who loves pushing! Hate contractions.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thomas sleeps well during the day but fusses and cluster feeds at night. Last night was the roughest yet - he screamed and screamed until 3:30. Finally gave him gripe water and it calmed him so guess his tummy was upset. :(

My labor permanently stalled at 9 cm dilation and I needed an emergency c-section due to Thomas being stuck, so I've never experienced pushing.


----------



## Frustrated1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies sorry it's took me so long to upload a pic :) forget how hectic it Is with a newborn plus it was my daughters birthday yesterday
> Congrats to everyone who's had their little ones
> Xx

Tasha, have you chose a name yet? Am just about to update the front page but can only see your little girls birth date and weight on the thread. 

Spud - have you chosen a name too? I can't see one on the thread. 

No news from Chelle for a while. I hope she's had the baby :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Yes, it's Olivia Rose x


----------



## LockandKey

Great story Bev, thank you for sharing! 

I also prefer pushing, it's exciting knowing your lo will be here soon, also, pushing comes as a sort of relief for me after all those awful contractions. 

Claire is already outgrown her newborn clothes :( she's been awake more during the day also

I think I am nesting wat more now than when I was pregnant, I have this urge to clean everything and cook or bake all sorts of stuff.


----------



## embeth

Love that name tasha Olivia is one of our favourites!

Bev great birth story!

I hate pushing.. I can't cope
With the lack of control
When your body takes over.. Really panics me &#128513; I'm very nervous about having to go through the whole thing anytime now! 

Due date tomorrow and still
No real signs for me &#128528; I keep feeling very sick and exhausted just not right at all.. Hoping it means my body is gearing up and not that there's anything wrong.. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

LockandKey said:


> Great story Bev, thank you for sharing!
> 
> I also prefer pushing, it's exciting knowing your lo will be here soon, also, pushing comes as a sort of relief for me after all those awful contractions.
> 
> Claire is already outgrown her newborn clothes :( she's been awake more during the day also
> 
> I think I am nesting wat more now than when I was pregnant, I have this urge to clean everything and cook or bake all sorts of stuff.

Benjamin has outgrown his newborn stuff too! I swear it was overnight. 

I also feel like I'm nesting now! My house has never been so clean! I didn't realize how much pregnancy affected my energy until now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm the same with nesting now!


----------



## LockandKey

Embeth, I felt not right, and just sort of "off" for a few days leading up to labor day. Hope she comes for you soon!


----------



## LillyFleur

I felt 'off' for a few days before labour, was in bed shivering like I had a fever thought I was coming down with something.

So DH came home from work and said ideally there will be a year age gap between Elizabeth and baby #2... Which means TTC in April :dohh: ...Men!!! Think I'm going to wait until after Christmas!


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls.. Hopefully she won't keep me waiting too long.. I'm just keen to get the birth done have her safely and get back to my boys with their new sister!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

LillyFleur said:


> I felt 'off' for a few days before labour, was in bed shivering like I had a fever thought I was coming down with something.
> 
> So DH came home from work and said ideally there will be a year age gap between Elizabeth and baby #2... Which means TTC in April :dohh: ...Men!!! Think I'm going to wait until after Christmas!

Mines trying to get me to do 3 in 3! I think he forgets how hard I had it this time. I was sooo emotional and hormonal, there's no way I could do it again so soon.


----------



## DannaD

We are supposed to be one and done but I'm having doubts so we are leaving the door open for now. I don't want to make an important decision while being so hormonal anyways haha.


----------



## TTCBean

We'd like four, but I had to have fertility treatments for my two boys right now... It's hard to go through it all! Especially with breastfeeding the doctor won't bat an eye at me until weaned! We figure once #2 is about two we would seek treatment if it doesn't happen by then.


----------



## Chelle26

still no baby here but my induction is tomorrow very nervous about leaving my ds1


----------



## donnarobinson

We're done altho I still feel deep down I'm not certain but I'm done with being pregnant I've had 3 kids in 4 years 
I've been pregnant in every year since 2011 I'm tired of it lol and I want to have some life back once the boys are bigger and stuff . So defo feel like that's us done now but I said thah after Chad lol. 
So Cruz had a bottle at 7pm and I though right in not gna get him ready and settled for bed as such cuz he will wake again soon but nope he's been fast asleep since lol. I've just come to bed he will wake for his bottle soon then I'll get him right back down hopefully and he will settle quickly X 
Good luck for tomorrow chelle I was the same about leaving the boys x


----------



## Frustrated1

TTCBean said:


> We'd like four, but I had to have fertility treatments for my two boys right now... It's hard to go through it all! Especially with breastfeeding the doctor won't bat an eye at me until weaned! We figure once #2 is about two we would seek treatment if it doesn't happen by then.

Same here TTC. That's the main reason I only breast fed for six months last time round. I started a fresh IVF cycle when DS1 was 8 months. It turned out to be a complete failure but luckily we had three blasts in the freezer from my first round so we put one of those back in. Am not sure I can face another fresh round of treatment but we do still have two left in the freezer, although they were not such good quality so I'm not sure whether we will have success with them. We are planning a frozen embryo transfer for the late summer / early autumn. If successful that will give us three under three (just). I couldn't bring myself to leave any of them in the freezer when I see the potential that is there every time I look at my two beautiful boys. Plus they will get very cold if they are there for too long!


----------



## Frustrated1

Chelle26 said:


> still no baby here but my induction is tomorrow very nervous about leaving my ds1

Good luck Chelle. I hope it all goes smoothly for you :hugs:


----------



## DannaD

I also need fertility treatments to get pregnant. I don't ovulate on my own at all, that's another reason we thought one and done, the process is so stressful.

Good luck for tomorrow Chelle!!


----------



## Frustrated1

It's harder to go through it with a toddler too &#128546;


----------



## LockandKey

Good luck with your induction Chelle

DH is getting a vasectomy soon, and while we agreed on 3 (I barely got him to agree to the 3rd), and despite this pregnancy being especially hard on me, I'm really going to miss pregnancy. I'm definitely saddened knowing we are done and I will never get to experience this again, but deep down I know a 4th won't be possible for us, we don't have the room, not sure I can handle 4 as I live so far from family and friends and have almost no help available to me, I'm raising my 3 almost completely alone, and I plan on going back to college next year, then working towards my career finally as I got married and had kids first before college or work.

I'll just have to live vicariously through you ladies!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

We have also thought one and done for awhile for different reasons. Everything is so crazy expensive here and we both work so much that we figure we should just give all of our love, time and resources to Thomas rather than risk spreading ourselves too thin.

Not to mention that after losing my first baby due to him being so ill I'll always worry that it could happen again. Plus Thomas is so perfect it almost feels like I'd be pushing my luck hoping for another baby as wonderful as him.


----------



## LockandKey

here is a current picture of my little lady wide awake!
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/12541144_10201472354447375_6869178316600066111_n_zpsftjcmvhs.jpg

Also I made this of all my LO's just to see how alike they all look. On the left is DD1 at 3 days old, DS in the middle at 3 days old, and Claire on right at 3 days old.
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/New%20Canvas_zpsr1gyc7ql.png


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww there all beautiful lock that's how I feel 
I'm sad I'll never be pregnant again or have a newborn etc but Ino that 3 is right for us also I have no help either really my oh helps obv but my family doesn't I don't have any parents or grand parents so I never get a break but defo sad about it X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck tomorrow chelle! 

I want at least two more, if not more! My husband only wants one more though. He says if the next one is a girl we're definitely done. I don't feel the same way!


----------



## LillyFleur

:happydance:Good luck Chelle :hugs:

She's so cute Lock!!

I would like at least 3 children if not more... It's so exciting wondering if they will be :pink: or :blue: and what they will look like. It really is amazing the whole process, I just stare at her and find it unbelievable that something so big came out of my vagina :wacko: haha. 

It's 4.30am here and little madam started crying so brought her downstairs and she's been sleeping in my arms the last hour, typical! I know if I try put her down she won't settle.


----------



## Frustrated1

How funny Lock, I did the same thing last night! Top row is Joshua and the bottom row is Corey
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lucy3

Good luck Chelle! 

How are you feeling Embeth?

If I'm allowed to have 4 c sections I think we'll have 4 babies. Definitely one more! I know I'll feel sad when I've had my last, it's such a special time. 

So funny some of you ladies are nesting now post baby! I agree, I forgot how draining being pregnant is. Although I'm getting much less sleep it's nice to have some every back.


----------



## Lucy3

Lock and frustrated, love what you've done with your baby pics! Lock, your DS looks different to your girls :) I want to do the same thing now!


----------



## embeth

Gorgeous babies girls.. It's crazy how siblings can look so alike!!

Lucy I'm not feeling too bad.. Quite anxious about the birth and wandering when it will happen.. Her movements at times make me feel quite sick she feels quite big in there really hope I don't have to wait too much longer. Due date today!!!!

We are definitely finished once this little lady pops
Out! 4 is more than enough for us.. I know I'll have moments of being sad to never be pregnant again but looking forward to getting back in shape, enjoying my family and hopefully getting back to my teaching in a years time! 

Good luck chelle hope all goes as smoothly as possible! Xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Lovely photos ladies. 

Good luck today chelle x


----------



## Chelle26

thankyou ladies ive woke up not feeling the slightest bitnervous which is good 

2 is our magic number im nearly 31 and hubbs is 33 so ive agreed i will have my tubes tied this year i know its amassive step but ive always said i would never have mixed fathers if we ever split up lol not that its abad thing i come from a family where my dad had 2 and my mom had 2 and have seen how difficult it can get


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Chelle! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck today chelle & happy due date embeth :) 

Everyone assumes we want more cuz we need to have a girl really annoys me my boys are amazing yeh I'm sad I'll never have a girl but it doesn't bother me day to day I love my boys and wouldn't have more just to get a girl X 

Cruz slept 7pm - 11.20pm bottle back of till 3am bottle & up at 7am :) little good boy for now lol x


----------



## Lucy3

Wow Donna! Cruz is a great little sleeper!


----------



## Bevziibubble

What a good sleeper!


----------



## donnarobinson

For now lol he's more alert in the day now tho don't no if it's cuz the noise in my house of the other two boys lol even tho once he's asleep he sleeps thru all the noise even the Hoover but he's finding it abit more difficult to settle of in the day now . X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Frustrated1

I don't enjoy being pregnant either Heather. Am glad I'm not the only one. Everyone else seems to love feeling the kicks whereas I don't like the feeling at all! I actually find it a bit annoying, especially around the 24-34 week mark. I'm obviously missing a maternal instinct!


----------



## embeth

I find the movements at this late stage annoying frustrated.. Actually I get really cross with the pain they cause!! Then she stops moving and I panic!! Can't win!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz has been awake half the day he just won't settle of to sleep can't be normal for a 9 day old baby to be awake so long X


----------



## 3athena3

Good luck today Chelle!

Thanks for sharing your birth story Bev!

I don't know if we will have one more or not. I always said 3 and dh wanted 4. Now that we have 3 and Dr okayed one more c-section I'm not sure what we'll do. Honestly I was sad when I thought we couldn't have another if we wanted to but now that we have the option I'm happy with that for now. Will have to see how it goes being outnumbered. :) I think a lot will depend on Dd. She is making the most of the terrible 2s and is quite the handful. Baby Angelo is very good and sleeps most of the time but just like his big brother it's only when I'm holding him. He gets very angry when put down for more than 10 min and at bath time. :dohh: Love the baby snuggles but it makes it hard to get anything done.

Love the baby pics ladies!


----------



## PitaKat

Good luck Chelle!

Nothing happening with me, baby is still quite content to stay put.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls can't wait to hear he announcement chelle. 
Cruz slept well again 8-12 then bk of til 5 bottle then he was unsettled at 6ish so I lay him with me for a cuddle for a hour I don't want to get into that tho cuz Chad never slept with me but CJ did and I don't want that lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is 8lb 7oz now he's still smaller than both mine were born lol x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I always said i wanted 3 children but im already wanting another.
Whats the safest time to wait after a section as if i did manage to persuade OH id like them to be very close in age.
Olivia slept better last night but i still feel hanging lol.
She's 6lb 3oz now... :)


----------



## embeth

So quiet on here today!!

Hope chelle had her baby in her arms by now!!

I'm still waiting... Had lots of jelly type discharge which I think is plug and some pains here and there but nothing that makes me think she ll be here v soon &#128533; desperate to meet my baby girl now!!

Glad cruz is sleeping well Donna.. Mine have never slept like that.. I am terrible with putting them down though they end up co sleeping and just latching on to feed as and when!!probably why Jacob is still in my bed at getting on for 2&1/2!&#128517; 
One good thing about sitting waiting for a baby is that Jacob has finally mastered the potty training &#128512; he has been ready for ages but developed a poo in the potty phobia finally did one on Sunday and has been in big boy pants all week! &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## PitaKat

Had a widwife appt yesterday, was told I'm 1.5 cm dilated and 50% effaced. We also talked about induction. I have another appt on Monday, so if I haven't had baby by then we'll schedule it, probably for a week from today, as that would be 41+6, and my midwife doesn't let anyone go past 42. 

However, the full moon is in 2 days, so I'm hoping that pushes me into labor!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed the full moon helps!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Benjamin hasn't really let me put him down since he was born. Like seriously as soon as I put him down, even if he's asleep he will start whining and then go to full blown cry. If you're holding him, he's calm as can be. I've just recently been able to out him in the swing and he'll be settled for a couple hours at a time. So, for my own sanity and need for sleep, we co sleep! I get up once with him at night because of it, and it's great! 

Finally got a comparison picture of my two boys. My first is on the left and my second on the right. I only see a similarity in their eyes. But they're both such cute boys!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1453482871914.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww there beautiful Hun :) aww bless them . 
Cruz has slept most of the day I think he's having no growth spurt he's draining his 4oz bottles and sleeping lots lol. 
I'll have to pics of my boys :) X


----------



## Chelle26

hes here !!!! Ollie has finally arrived all 9lb 7oz of him the little fatty !!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

congrats chelle!!! :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations! Welcome to the world Ollie! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww congratulations Hun !!! X


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congratulations Chelle!!!

Hopefully you beat induction Pita, it could very well happen. I had no signs of impending labor either but spent the weekend bouncing on my ball, taking long walks and having sex with DH and then went into labor Monday morning so maybe those things helped...

Thomas will not sleep from 4-6 AM, the worst time to be awake IMO! He also screams the house down during this time which is so not fun. Hoping he outgrows this in a few weeks...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Chelle!!


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Chelle!!

Gabbie doesn't really cry, she makes small noises. Unless we undress her, she hates that. 
She drinks every 2-3 hours during the day. She settles for the night at 2-3 am and then sleeps for ever! Like 6 hours straight, I was worried at first, but she's gaining enough weight...
I try to put her into her moise basket most night, but we end up co sleeping... during the day she's happy to sleep aline though. 
I'm still worried about sleeping with her; I wake up panicked that she's not breathing :( In her mose basket I have a movement monitor so I sleep easier... I'm nuts and terrified of SIDS, can't stop thinking about it :(


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Chelle!

Tasha- my ob says to wait 1 yr after a c-section before ttc.

Angelo cries any time I put him down. Sometimes he'll be ok in his swing once or twice a day for about 5min. He even cries when anybody else holds him. Poor DH gets cried at whenever I shower. We co-sleep for my sanity and angelo's. As long as I hold him though he sleeps and is fine. :wacko:


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulations Chelle :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Congratulations chelle!! Love the name Ollie!! 

I'm so jealous of all u ladies with your babies and having labour out the way.. I'm feeling so apprehensive and nervous of he pain that's to come. 

Iv co slept with all 3 of mine so far.. We all get sleep that way! Iv usually got them in my
Bed until they're about 4 the they go in their own beds no probs! Not for everyone but it's how we like it. Have got a bedside crib this time as I do worry about sids when they're tiny xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I did co sleep with CJ and he went into a cot fine about one I think it was but I didn't want to co sleep with Chad I like my bed to be for me and oh lol plus I did try a few times to have him in with me on a morning and he didn't like it he was very independent and loved his own space . And he's a great sleeper for it now and slept thru and self settled from young . 

I'm hoping Cruz follows him and sleeps well in his cot . So far he's Been great he's been asleep most the day and is unsettled now jts nearly bedtime lol x


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats Chelle!

Mushy, I think the noses on your boys are similar as well, but Ben definitely has far more hair! They are both so adorable!

Claire slept for a 6 hr stretch last night! But she's been having a bit of a diaper rash issue. I'm using warm wash clothes instead of wipes, but she just poos so much! I feel like I'm just constantly changing her. I've changed 5 pooey diapers in the last hr hoping her rash will clear up soon. How can something so small make so much poop????

I've co slept with all of mine Donna, but only limit it to the first month or so, that way we can both get sleep in the early days (and all I have to do is pull out boob and go back to sleep) but once they start staying asleep in their cradles and cribs that's where they stay! I'm a stomach sleeper and also prefer having my bed to myself


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless Claire what a good girl :) aww Cruz had what looked like a sore bum coming to I just used sudocrem and it cleared up metanium is brilliant for nappy rash tho Cruz was was pooping loads like every time I changed him he had poops but he hasn't done one since yday morning I'm hoping that's normal 

He's also got a sore weepy eye the midwife says its normal and if it gets worse take him to the Drs otherwise just keep cleaning it 

I've just fed him and put him down for bed hopefully that's him settled of 
But he's suddenly become terrible with getting his wind up it doesn't bother him most of the time though so midwife said he probally just doesn't have a lot of wind but I'm still worried he's getting full of wind and will get colic or be really unsettled I've been using Infacol but going to try dentinox I think X


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/7BE42001-B2AC-489D-8907-A25347CF3F48_zpsvglqoq3s.jpg Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Welcome to the world chubby Ollie! :)

I've been co sleeping with Annabel too. I usually put her back in the bassinet next to me once then after that I just keep her with me. I'll keep doing it till she's sleeping longer stretches. I just can't function otherwise!


----------



## embeth

They're gorgeous Donna I think they all look really alike aswell!!

Been having lots of pain/discomfort late afternoon/tonight.. More like a constant cramp/tightness than contractions tho.. Not sure what my body's up to! Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

I think most parents say they'll never do this and never do that and end up doing it I swore I'd never co sleep and have and would again when you are tired you'd do anything for a good night sleep Cruz has been settled in bed from 8pm just thought he was waking for a bottle but only winged and stil asleep lol 

Does anyone no what age we can use sleeping bags from I cent remember WA age I started wv the the boys 6 weeks maybe X
I'm strict on sleep to I'm really set I'm my ways and routine and will
Happily miss parties etc so my boys can be in bed on time X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm not very strict with bedtime, I don't let him stay up all he wants, but his "bedtime" is anywhere from 730-10. I pay attention to his tired cues and go from there. It's not often that he goes to bed later then 830, but it happens.


----------



## donnarobinson

Mine are in bed early before I had Cruz it was 6pm for Chad and 7pm for CJ but now there getting older I've pushed it back half hour so chads is 6.30 and CJ 7.30 altho he's often tired before then I don't force them to sleep then there just tired early and they get up early I couldn't have them up late I love my evenings to my self lol x 
Cruz had his feed and is back to sleep so I best get some lolx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! hope you ladies still waiting do not have much longer. congrats to all the mamas who had your babies <3

Landon sleeps really well, but we co sleep so that's probably why. I have co-slept with all 8 of mine and will with any more. very nervous about sids if I put them in a crib away from me and it just feels more natural for us. 

we never use any birth control methods so we could very well have more. DH already talks about 'the next one' lol. but of course, we may not get blessed again. time will tell :) honestly, I would love 20 more.


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous boys Donna.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun :) 
Morning girls :) hope ur all well.
Aww blessed doubt we will ever be on the same birth board again lol we're done and Ino u can never say never but that's me now I want to enjoy the boys and watch them grow and get my body back and a bit of me I feel like I've just been mom for years now lol . I'm always pregnant or got a newborn and it's tiring .
I'm sad I'll never be pregnant again but I'm blessed to have three after trying for my first for three years I thought we might never have any at one point Cruz slept good again he really is a little doll.
He cries when he poops but there soft does any one else's? 
Also his eye doesn't seem to be getting better I'm going to take him to the Drs I think X


----------



## embeth

Morning girls, 

Not a niggle for me last night &#128530; thought may have something after all my discomfort yesterday.. When I got up this morning I lost a huge amount of plug though not bloody or anything but hoping it's a good sign. 
My dh has peed me off so much this morning!! He is just so useless at multi tasking and getting organised.. He has taken my eldest to his football match I really wanted to go down at half time with my other two but no help
With anything from him this morning means Iv spent ages clearing up and it's just too much to then get the other two all ready and drive down there in time!! Selfish man!! Gutted as I love watching him
Play!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James cries when he poops too. He seems to grunt and strain for ages even though it's just liquid really and shouldn't be difficult to get out. 


Hope Cruz's eye is ok xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about your DH Embeth. How frustrating! :(


----------



## donnarobinson

We been on a first shopping trip with Cruz he was golden all round Asda and just slept lol. He's fast asleep in his Moses basket now x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww good boy Cruz!


----------



## TTCBean

My poor little baby has his first cold I think :( the past two nights he wakes up coughing and is super congested! :( By the afternoon he seems fine though, but it comes back. Maybe my house is too dry at night?


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations Chelle!

Sorry to hear nothing is happening yet embeth, and that you didn't get to watch your kiddo's game.

As of today I'm one week overdue. Had that bloody show yesterday afternoon, but haven't had any more promising signs since then.


----------



## LockandKey

Hope he feels better soon TTC. Poor little guy :(

Pita, how your stubborn lo comes soon, a bloody show is definitely a step in the right direction. 

Well we got about 2 feet of snow in the last 24 hrs and it's still going. Looks like we'll be snowed in for the weekend. Good thing we've got plenty of diapers


----------



## donnarobinson

I think Cruz has caught cjs cold to &#128531; He's all snuffly and slept all day X


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls my little man slept 9pm - 2.30am & back of stired at 6am bt went bk2sleep I've jus woke him at 7.15am for his bottle he's such a good boy X


----------



## Lucy3

Good boy cruz! 

I'm going to be sad when I don't have this lovely group to chat to. I've loved having all of you lovely ladies to share this pregnancy with x


----------



## embeth

Well girls I think this little one is planning her exit!! Pretty sure I have a slow leak in my waters... Felt a subtle pop in bed this morning ever since liquid keeps leaking out of me! Exactly what happened with my last baby! Although pains are beginning they are extremely irregular and short.. Sure will be a while yet but just off to the hospital for them to check its def my waters.. Hoping I can then come home and wait for my body to do it naturally... I'll
Update when anything more exciting happens!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Good luck Embeth, hope things happen soon!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck embeth! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck embeth X 
Aww Lucy we will always still be here X


----------



## LillyFleur

Good luck Embeth! Sounds like it shouldn't be too long until baby is here :)

I only come on here for this group now, so used to browsing the trimester boards I feel at a bit of a loss now. 

Elizabeth had her first trip to the supermarket today also, I kept her in the pram as we had walked down, it's so lovely to be able to get out of the house.


----------



## embeth

Thanks all...
Is def waters turned slightly pink tinged now still
Having very irregular pains still.. Booked in for induction for 8 tomorrow if nothing before xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck hun how exciting ! Ur going to meet ur daughter!! Eeek X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun!


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Chelle! 

Embeth - how exciting! I bet she may be here by now :)


----------



## PitaKat

Good luck embeth, glad to hear things are moving along for you!


----------



## embeth

Still here.. Pains are a little
More frequent but not lasting very long at all so not sure how much good they are doing... Hopefully will beat induction in the morning tho.. Only 5ish here so got a while
For them increase.. Losing lots of water still. Hoping to get the kids to bed around 7 and maybe get some sleep xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed you beat induction!


----------



## DannaD

Good luck Embeth!!


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- hope it's not much longer now! bloody show is a great sign :)

embeth- hope baby beats induction!!! :)


----------



## Lucy3

How exciting embeth!! Hope you're holding your baby girl :) can't wait for an update!


----------



## embeth

She's here!! Pains went from
10 minutes apart to a 1/2 minutes apart only just got to the hospital in time! She was out within 20 minutes of being there.. Was 9cm when I arrived.. 8lb1 of perfection... Can't decide on a name will post a pic v soon xxx


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats embeth!!!! 

I feel the same way Lucy. Hoping to be able to continue chatting with this group of ladies. :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Embeth!


----------



## embeth

Baby girl.. Slept for 5 minutes in her crib before screaming!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sportysgirl

So cute. xx


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Embeth! She's georgous!


----------



## Lucy3

Aww so cute with her huge hat and mittens on :) have you decided on a name?


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations embeth. She's very cute.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations embeth! Good job getting to the hospital Just in time, that's what i hope to do :-D


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations Embeth! She's gorgeous!


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulations Embeth she's gorgeous! Looking foward to hearing the name.

Elizabeth slept for 3.5 hours during the night, she's normally starts screaming after an hour and I have to start my 'shift' and go downstairs with her, but got to stay in bed until 5:30 :dance: she constantly makes noise at night, it's like being in the same room as a little piglet with all the snorting and whines she makes.


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations embeth she's beautiful your boys are going to love her! &#10084;&#65039; 
Well done on a quick birth! X


----------



## Frustrated1

Aww, congrats Embeth. She does indeed look perfect :)

We've gone from having a baby that was sleeping for four to five hours at a stretch and hardly ever crying (he was so good I would sometimes forget he was here!) to one that wants to feed constantly, won't settle in his chair or crib and will only sleep for short spells whilst I'm holding him. Not sure if it's a coincidence or not, but the change seemed to occur when his tongue tie was cut last Friday.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Embeth! She's beautiful!


----------



## donnarobinson

My Chad was the same after his toungue tie was cut frustrated. But he had a cows milk allergy so in general was a miserable baby with colic and reflux till it was sorted. 
I'm sure he will settle back down for you soon he's probally getting use to his world now and wants to be more alert lol x


----------



## sportysgirl

So contractions are coming every 6-8 minutes and I have had a bloody show. Looks like today is the day.


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, Donna. I hope he settles soon too. He has awful wind. He sometimes detaches when feeding and let's out an awful cry as he farts. He is almost constantly farting at times. Poor little thing must be in pain. My first was just the same - never slept unless I was holding him or he was on a cushion on my lap. This little guy spoilt me for the first 9 days.


----------



## donnarobinson

Have you tried anything for his wind? Chad was a windy baby it was because his toungue tie hopefully his wind will settle soon as well
Cruz doesn't bring up much wind at all but doesn't seem in pain with it so I figured he must not get much wind .. Midwife said its because he drinks slow 
Are you breastfeeding ? Maybe it's something you've ate that's caused him to get more wind and be unsettled Ibe heard of things not agreein. With baby thru moms breast milk X 
Cruz is still being a good boy for now lol. 
I've started to notice he wakes for the evening we feed him he fusses for s hour or so then is ready for bed so I take him up and give him a top of milk and he normally settles then for a good 5 hour stretch was 5& half last night altho he did wake twice last night he's draining 4oz bottles so think it's time to move to 5oz lol chunk. 
C


----------



## Spudtastic

Seren has wind too. My midwife recommended fennel seeds. Just use the seeds like tea leaves in a tea strainer and make a tea. I haven't tried it yet though. Ive never really liked fennel
May have to do it like a shot, then clean my teeth.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck Sporty!! Can't wait to see your little one. 

Congrats Embeth, your girl is lovely.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Sporty!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck sporty X


----------



## embeth

Good luck sporty look forward to your update!!

Thanks girls xxx

We have named her Isabelle lily. She is just perfect and her big brothers were so excited to meet her.. My toddler is
Still a little u sure and won't touch her!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful name! Love the photo :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely name Hun aww my toddler is the same with Cruz lol x


----------



## Lucy3

Such a pretty name Embeth :) I remember you saying all your babies have been born with different hair, what has she got? my toddler is the same, he calls her Amabull and say 'shhh' if she's crying but other than that he's pretty weary of her! 

Good luck sporty!


----------



## embeth

Thank u xx She is dark like her eldest bro holding her in the pic.. Him
And her very much like my side of the family my middle two boys are v like dh xx can't believe she is here all
Happened so quickly! Dh drove at 100mph and skipped red lights getting to the hospital, she would have been born in the car if not!' Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh wow, sounds like she was in a hurry to arrive!


----------



## Spudtastic

Good luck sporty. Can't wait to hear.

My kids are working together as a tag team. Whilst one sleeps the other is awake. It's 3am and I've had 30minutes sleep. Seren seems keen on cluster feeding at night at the moment too.


----------



## 3athena3

Good luck Sporty!

Great name and pic embeth!


----------



## TTCBean

3athena3 said:


> Congrats embeth!!!!
> 
> I feel the same way Lucy. Hoping to be able to continue chatting with this group of ladies. :)


Congrats embeth! Same weight as my lo.

I made the private Facebook group for this reason! Feel free to post anything in it! I'm in one I made nearly three years ago with my other bnb group and we all still chat in it! Pm me girls if you still need to be added! :flower:


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Has anyone's little one had a bump on the back of their head?? Just had the midwife home visit I asked her about a bump I noticed on the back of Isabelle's head in the centre.. So now i am on my way to children's a&e as she rand and they have advised getting it checked! Really could do
Without this plus I am very anxious about taking her to an environment full of germs when she's so young xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

My DD's head was very bumpy and misshapen as a baby. Not sure if it's a similar thing? So sorry you have to go to A&E, that's not what you need with a newborn at all. I hope you get some answers soon and everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

My los heads are always bumpy after birth to I'm sure it's nothing Hun x 

Anyone else have pain after giving birth ?
My pelvis hurts my hips top of my legs and my back so much so I'm having to take painkillers I've never had spd before in any pregnancy but someone said u. Can get it after does this sound like it ? I'm going to have to see a dr X


----------



## PitaKat

Good luck sporty!


----------



## LillyFleur

Good luck sporty :hugs:

Beautiful name Embeth!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

yay congrats embeth!!! we nearly called our girl isabelle lol :) x


----------



## TTCBean

embeth said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Has anyone's little one had a bump on the back of their head?? Just had the midwife home visit I asked her about a bump I noticed on the back of Isabelle's head in the centre.. So now i am on my way to children's a&e as she rand and they have advised getting it checked! Really could do
> Without this plus I am very anxious about taking her to an environment full of germs when she's so young xx

Is it like a tiny hard bump that doesn't move when touched? My LO has one like that, I asked my midwife and she seems to think it's just calcification and nothing to worry about, to just keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't grow in size.


----------



## embeth

Hi all
I have had such a stressful afternoon I could cry &#128546; after mw sending us off to the hospital for her head which is normal the doctor said! Two doctors decided to do her newborn checks again! That's 3x she's been pulled about in one day after the mw did them too! The third doctor was obsessed with the hip check and was so so rough I said to him that's enough.. Anyway he wants her to have an ultrasound in 2 weeks &#128542; he thinks she has minor give in one really full on about it so now I'm terrified she ll end up having to wear a harness or something to correct something.. We were there 3 hours with waiting and being seen so stressful!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww poor you and princess Hun you should have been at home enjoying ur new baby girl ! :( I'm sure it's nothing to worry about Hun if only he spotted something I'm sure he midwife and other Drs would of said if they thought someThing was wrong Ino it's hard but try not to worry and enjoy ur night home with ur little girl X


----------



## embeth

Thank u xxx me and dh were both really uncomfortable with how rough he was when checking them. Oh well fx scan will be normal. She's a little food monster! Had an hour and half sleep all last night so desperate for some tonight.. She just wants to feed from me all the time though! Hoping she ll settle soon and I can get a few hours at least! Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

embeth she is gorgeous! love her name too <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all well! :) Chad keeps waking up in the night and his back is wet I thought it was maybe wee but it happens even when his nappy isn't full must be sweat I must be over heating him X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had to go through all that Embeth :( I hope the scan goes well :hugs:


----------



## LillyFleur

:hugs: Embeth, fingers crossed she will be fine. I hated the newborn checks I just wanted to grab Elizabeth and hold her, doesn't help they scream their head off while they do it.

Have to go see the HV today and get Elizabeth weighed, I was planning to walk down but it's awful weather out there so tried to put the pram in my car and it doesn't fit even when collapsed (only have a small Corsa) so now DH is coming home from work to take us in his car.

I'm getting really sick of having to see the HV, wish they would all go away and leave me in peace with my daughter!! Doesn't help I feel paranoid they are checking up on me because of the weight/feeding issues we had when she was a few days old.


----------



## embeth

Thanks.. We have a scan tomorrow morning.. I have completely stressed myself out looking on Google.. And feel traumatised by how rough the last doctor was with her. Like u lily u wish they would all go away and leave us alone.. She was put through those newborn checks 3x yesterday just because each person felt like doing them.. Only the last rough doctor that picked up a hip thing. So stressed! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Google is awful hun, it always seems to bring up the worst case scenarios. Hope the scan goes well :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope the scan goes well Hun 

We went to register Cruz today he is now official :) X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! James is getting registered on 3rd Feb :)


----------



## 3athena3

Hope the scan goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

How awful Embeth :( if only one doctor out of the others and midwife thought there was an issue chances are he's wrong. I hate the newborn checks too. Hope you got some more sleep last night x


----------



## embeth

Morning all 

Hope all mummies and babies are ok. Isabelle co slept with me last night, fed loads and dozed off after each feed. No crying just little squirms to find the milk! Feel like although very broken I managed some sleep. 

We have her hip scan this morning v worried but happy to get it out the way. Trying v hard to not get stressed and emotional! Too much to do and too many children to be an emotional mess! 

Here is my gorgeous girl!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww she's beautiful Embeth :) Good luck for the scan today xx


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautiful Hun good luck today I'm sure all is fine X 

Cruz has got thrush in his mouth I think so we're going to the Drs today.
He's still sleeping quiet well.. 
Getting bigger all the time X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Poor cruz, I hope he's better soon :hugs:


----------



## PitaKat

My yellow bump turned pink! After being 10 days overdue, Madelyn was born yesterday at 1:38 am. I had her naturally after a 4 and a half hour labor, and the midwife was too late to catch her, she was delivered by nurses :-D She was 7 lb 5 oz and 20 in long.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations PitaKat!! :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww congratulations Hun :). X X


----------



## embeth

Congratulations pita!! Lovely news xx

Had the scan her hips are fine! They are going to double check in 4 weeks just to be sure because of what that horrible doctor said but she saw no issues!! &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats pita! I love that name, it's on our if we ever have a girl list of names. 

Embeth that's great! I'm glad she's fine. The doctor that said she wasn't sounds like a joke though, if he's as rough as you said I'm sure he refers a bunch of babies. 

We're doing good over here Benjamin is sleeping pretty great. My biggest issue is juggling a 15 month old on top of it. Especially since they both like to sleep on me.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is great news Embeth! So pleased for you :)


----------



## LillyFleur

Congratulations Pika!! :)

Fab news Embeth!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Pita! 

Great news Embeth! She's adorable!

Hope Cruz is better soon!


----------



## embeth

So quiet in here now.. Everyone getting busy with their babies &#128521;

Iv hit my normal sad my pregnancy is over feelings! Get it every time along with the urge to decide on just one more!! Has to be the last baby this time..4 is so our limit so sad I'll never experience it again..can't go on having babies forever I suppose &#128521;&#128521; 

Anyone really struggle with their whole bottom half feeling wrecked after birth? I feel like my stomach and rectal muscles are completely wrecked really struggling to walk around, needed no stiches or anything but feels
Worse than before.


Can someone remind me what I need to do to join the private Facebook group on here please xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

embeth said:


> So quiet in here now.. Everyone getting busy with their babies &#128521;
> 
> Iv hit my normal sad my pregnancy is over feelings! Get it every time along with the urge to decide on just one more!! Has to be the last baby this time..4 is so our limit so sad I'll never experience it again..can't go on having babies forever I suppose &#128521;&#128521;
> 
> Anyone really struggle with their whole bottom half feeling wrecked after birth? I feel like my stomach and rectal muscles are completely wrecked really struggling to walk around, needed no stiches or anything but feels
> Worse than before.
> 
> 
> Can someone remind me what I need to do to join the private Facebook group on here please xx

Aw hopefully those feelings will pass and you'll have a sense of completion. 

I felt awful for two weeks pp, I could barely move things were just so painful. I had a lot of pp contractions too, and those sucked! Thankfully though, I felt much better a lot sooner than I did with my first. Hopefully it's a quick recovery for you too. 

For the Facebook group message ttc your email address and she can send you a request.


----------



## embeth

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> embeth said:
> 
> 
> So quiet in here now.. Everyone getting busy with their babies &#128521;
> 
> Iv hit my normal sad my pregnancy is over feelings! Get it every time along with the urge to decide on just one more!! Has to be the last baby this time..4 is so our limit so sad I'll never experience it again..can't go on having babies forever I suppose &#128521;&#128521;
> 
> Anyone really struggle with their whole bottom half feeling wrecked after birth? I feel like my stomach and rectal muscles are completely wrecked really struggling to walk around, needed no stiches or anything but feels
> Worse than before.
> 
> 
> Can someone remind me what I need to do to join the private Facebook group on here please xx
> 
> Aw hopefully those feelings will pass and you'll have a sense of completion.
> 
> I felt awful for two weeks pp, I could barely move things were just so painful. I had a lot of pp contractions too, and those sucked! Thankfully though, I felt much better a lot sooner than I did with my first. Hopefully it's a quick recovery for you too.
> 
> For the Facebook group message ttc your email address and she can send you a request.Click to expand...

Thanks mushy xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I always get those feelings to. So sad Cruz will be our last sad I'll never have a bump again but I couldn't handle any more lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I feel sad about it too, I loved being pregnant!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats on your little girl Pita!

Embeth, glad your girl is alright and doesn't need to be poked at any longer

I also love being pregnant but could live without all the discomfort and strangers randomly making comments. But we are definitely done, like Donna said, I don't think I could handle any more either.

Claire is hiting her 3 week growth spurt now and it's beyond exhausting. She's nursing day and night and barely sleeping, which means I'm sleeping even less. I'll be lucky to get 3 hrs a night. Luckily DD1 hasn't had any school because we are still snowed in, so I haven't had to do a school run on no sleep. Ugh I'm tired and just want this child to sleep!


----------



## donnarobinson

I loved being pregnant with CJ chads was a hard pregnancy and this time wasn't to bad. I loved my bumps as much as they were hard to carry around lol 
I loved feeling them move and loved the excitement of scans and even midwife appointments 
But I'm also not really a fan on the newborn stage don't get me wrong I adore him being so small but I thrive on my routine and can't wait till he's in a good routine with bed etc. I miss having my evenings to my self even tho he's no trouble but means I go to bed early the first few months .. 
My other boys are hard work being 4&2 and I couldn't imagine having another.. 3 is defo enough for me! 
Just need to remind my self wen I get broody lol. I can't keep on having babies forever . 
I want to get my body back the best I can ! 

We tried to conceive CJ for three years then we were ntnp for Chad and then Cruz was a happy surprise .. It will seem very wierd to be done and not trying for more babies .. 
But I want to enjoy the future now look forward to holidays etc. It was hard being pregnant and trying to keep up wv two toddlers lol. 
X

I hope u manage to get some sleep soon lock 
It's hard work running on now sleep esp when you have other kids to look after 
Oh I hate school runs with a passion lol I have to get CJ to nursery for half 8 and it's horrible when I had Chad CJ wasn't in nursery so we could jus lay about in pjs lol x 
I can't complain about Cruz really he does sleep well but Ino that could change any second so don't take it for granted he's been settling down for about 9 and then going a good 5 hours he wakes up twice a night sometimes once. I have to wake him up some mornings to feed him before I take CJ to school luckily oh watches the two youngest most mornings while i go x


----------



## sportysgirl

So Maurice David arrived on Monday at 15.29 weighing 8lb 5.5.
I was in active labour for 4 hours and only used gas and air. He was born in the birthing pool.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats sporty!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Sporty!!


----------



## embeth

Congrats sporty &#128521; same birthday as Isabelle!!

4 is a challenge I'm finding... Especially with no sleep
And raging hormones! Love having her but this phase is a challenge plus people all wanting to come and see her.. I just want to be left alone at the moment xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations sporty X


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Sporty!


----------



## embeth

Morning girls, 

Hope everyone's ok?

Had a slightly better night with Isabelle last night, she won't really settle unless she's in the bed next to me tho!!

Can't believe how quickly times going dh back to work monday!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi Hun glad u had a better night I did the school run with all three kids today! 
Chads just gone for his nap cjs on his iPad on Cruz is asleep in his basket for now 
Cruz went 9pm - 1am - 5am the up about half 7 x


----------



## embeth

Wow such a good sleeper Donna!!


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats Sporty!

Time is definitely flying! Claire will be a month old in just 5 days! She's starting to smile, and coo too :cloud9: 

I'm a bit sad as she's getting so big so fast. I do love them when they are so tiny, but I'm also not a fan of the newborn stage. I'm over the sleep deprivation, and dealing with the constant nursing and exhaustion while you have other children to take care of is a challenge!

I'm wondering when this post partum bleeding will finally stop for me, it's getting really irritating.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww it flies by I bathed the three kids tonight I did Cruz them dryed him etc then lay him in his crib to do the other two did them went to check on Cruz and he was fast asleep in his crib I'm so proud of him bless him 
He don't even sleep in his crib he sleeps in his Moses basket X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Can't believe what a good sleeper Cruz is! I'm so jealous!


Time is going too fast. I love newborns and the funny faces they pull and how they move their arms around. I'm going to miss this so much!


----------



## donnarobinson

He is such a good content baby but Ino how quickly that can't change . Lol
He woke up for his bottle bless him x


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats sporty! 

Embeth, I'm glad you're home and spending time with Isabelle without the worry of her hips x 

I get all panicky the first two weeks of newborns about them growing too quickly and sad about not being pregnant but then i get over it around now (she's a month old!) I love that she's more alert and pooping less at night :) she sleeps next to me at night as she settles a lot quicker. very grateful for our King size bed! 

Lock I'm also still bleeding. I keep thinking it will stop but then it picks up again. 

I had mastitis for the first time the last few days. It was the worst fluey feeling and at night I was sweating a ridiculous amount then getting the chills. Awful. But the antibiotics kicked in really quickly.

Annabel got weight the other day, she's just under 4kgs (8lbs12!) she's exactly 50th percentile on the graph. 

Hope cruz keeps up his excellent sleeping Donna!


----------



## LockandKey

Aww Lucy I really feel for you. I had mastitis 4 times during the 14 months I was bfing my DS. It is the worst. Glad you are already feeling better, and be sure to finish off all the antibiotics because if you don't, it could come back. I found that out the hard way and wound up with mastitis twice in 1 week.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the mastitis Lucy. Hope you're feeling better now :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks Lock and Bev x 
Lock, did your DS get thrush on his tongue from the antibiotics? It's so tempting not to finish the course but I will.. 2 times in a week sounds awful :(


----------



## 3athena3

Hope you feel better soon Lucy! Glad the checkup went well. :) 

I can't wait for Angelo's checkup next week. Sounds crazy and I'll be sad for him if he gets shots etc but his last appt was when he was only 5 days old. Now that he's a little over a month old I really want to see how much he's grown and where he falls on the chart.


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad ur all well girls :) 
Hope ur better soon Lucy 
I also love as they get bigger & smile etc 
I'm tryin to enjoy it more this time I spent a lot of chads early days wishing time away 
Cruz slep 7.50pm till 12.50am had his bottle bk down til 4am another bottle & has jus woke at 7.30am
He was 8lb 7oz last time he was weighed at 10 days old can't wait to see how much he's put on now xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I wished away the time a lot last time too. Definitely trying to enjoy it more this time. 


Glad Cruz had a good sleep :) James woke up so much last night. Sometimes he would just wake me up and go straight back to sleep and not even want anything!


----------



## donnarobinson

I think it's hard to enjoy it when your so tired etc! But I really don't want anymore babies as much as I say id love more because how wonderful they are Ino were done 3 is my limit I couldn't cope with 4 and don't want 4 kids lol. 
So I'm trying to enjoy every moment because Ino how quickly it goes it seriously seems like I just had Chad and now he's almost 2 and CJ he's 4 on the 13th Feb! This fine 5 years ago I thought Ix never have one baby let alone 3 amazing boys X

My bleeding has practically stopped I spot now and then can't wait for it to stop completely 
I need to decide what contraception I want 
I'm thinking of trying the coil again but that fell out last time and that's how Cruz was conceived lol 
It's scary to think he wouldn't be here if that coil hadn't of fell out so glad it did x


----------



## embeth

Morning girls,

Hope the mastitis completely goes soon Lucy, Iv never had it despite having various boob problems when feeding!! 

My milks in now and my boobs are like Giants! Does anyone else have serious clothing issues after birth!?! Nothing fits I'm sure I'm more swollen than when pregnant! My rings are tighter now and everytiing, I feel huge &#55357;&#56848; 

Isabelle is turning into such a calm baby she's so good. Last night went to bed with her at 11 and she slept until half 2 then back off at 3ish and apart from a tiny feed around 5 she slept until 7! I'm a bit worried Iv got some kind of post pregnancy insomnia, no matter how hard I try I can't sleep and I'm exhausted.. When she went back to sleep at 3ish I lay there until gone 5, it's awful.. Anyone had this before?? Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz hasn't been able to settle much today he's so tired n the noise in here is waking him up X


----------



## SakuraRayne

So Blaine is sick :( he has a viral infection.... One of my friends Gave it to him I think which I'm so not happy bout I hate seeing him sick...I just feel so bad I feel like I should have protected him more it sucks cause I feel like a bad mum that I let him get sick...


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope he's better soon Hun ur a fab mum these things happen X 
Me and my oh have split up and he's left ! 8 years down the drain X.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope Blaine is better soon hun :hugs:


Omg so sorry Donna :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Don't feel bad about him being sick Sakura it's not your fault at all
These things happen.. He will be well again in no time xxx

Oh no Donna hope u r ok? Do u think u could still sort things out? Was it just a heated argument kind of thing that could be ok once things calm done? Hugs for u xxx


----------



## LockandKey

Lucy, no he's never got thrush from the antibiotics. 

Sakura, hope your poor little guy feels better soon! And your not a bad mom, these things unfortunately happen. 

Donna, I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sakura, don't be mad at yourself sometimes these things just happen. Your friend shouldn't have handled Blaine while sick, they should have known better. Either way I hope it passes for him quickly! 

Donna I'm so sorry! 

I'm so tired! Benjamin did not want to be put down last night, and wanted to constantly nurse. I wasn't able to lay him down until around 330 and then he was up again at 430. I need an iv of caffeine.


----------



## sportysgirl

Oh Donna I am sorry hope your ok x


----------



## SakuraRayne

Oh no Donna I hope your ok xx stay strong x n thanks ladies its just horrible swing him sick...


----------



## 3athena3

Hope everything works out Donna. :hugs:

Sakura- We have the same problem. Ds brought a cold home, then Dd got it. I kept it away for a week but last night Angelo started getting sick. I'm so stressed out about it as he's so little. 

I second the need for caffeine mushy! Are you able to drink it while nursing? It seems fine if I have a couple of cups of tea but the one time I tried to drink coffee baby boy was fussy. Hoping it was unrelated but was afraid to try again if it upset his tummy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have been drinking coffee. I can't not because I'm up so much in the night with the two kids I just can't function otherwise :haha: It doesn't seem to be affecting James but I have cut dairy out which seems to have helped his fussiness a bit. I gave up coffee for a while with Holly and it didn't make a difference, so I started drinking it again. I try not to drink as much coffee as I would otherwise like to though lol!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls was just stupid arguments but I don't no I'm sure he will be back but I'm fed up and tired X


----------



## LockandKey

Donna, I'm sorry, hope you're ok! It's hard not to get fed up when you have a, newborn and other children and your partner is not helping or causing more problems. Feel free to vent if you need to. :hugs:

I'm the same way Bev and Mushy, I need my caffeine, it's the only way I'm surviving right now. Luckily Claire doesn't seem to be affected by my caffeine intake as I know some babies are sensitive to what their mothers ingest. 

Mushy, sounds like what we just got over with Claire, the 3 week growth spurt. It's super exhausting.

Sakura, I agree with the others, it's not your fault, and I think your friend should have known better not to come over and be around a newborn while sick


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks lock 
Oh was ill yday UNO what men are like when there I'll
He did nothing at all! Ino he was ill but when I'm ill life goes on I have to still be a mom 
I did everything i got up today didn't wake him up and did it all this morning and he's just been getting on my nerves 
A bit of help woulnt go a miss it's getting harder to settle Cruz in the day now he's more alert esp with having two toddlers who are so loud
It's hard hard work ! Nearly 4 & 2 year olds then a new born 
Then he had the cheek to say I don't care or love CJ and Chad jist becuse all my attention is on Cruz I'm sorry but he's newborn I mean cmon I'm still doin everything for the boys I just Have to have a lot of time for Cruz Ino he didn't mean it but why say it X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Donna, hope your partner comes back and apologises. I know I'm spending more time with Annabel at the moment but with a newborn we don't have a choice! He's lucky he has you - you're clearly a fantastic mum x

Heather, how do you know when they are just sucking and not actually eating? Sometimes I think Annabel is doing that but I can't be sure. I've also tried a pacifier but like Hadleigh she spits it out most of the time.

Sakura, hope your baby is better soon. Don't blame yourself!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls he came home last night said sorry lol 

Cruz is all snuffly bless him 
He still slept so well tho 
He fell asleep in the evening around half 5ish I'd say I had to wake him at 8pm to get him ready for bed he had his bottle at 8.20pm bk to sleep and that was him till 12.40am had bottle back to sleep till 4.25am another bottle and it's 7.50am now and Hes sill asleep bless him x


----------



## Bevziibubble

James is all snuffly today too. He keeps crying and arching his back as well as if he's in pain after feeds :(


----------



## embeth

Donna so glad he is black, not the stress you need after having a baby xx

Bev sorry james was unsettled, Jacob used to do that a lot with his back, had bad colic for ages and would tend to lead him to get stressed
And gulp causing more..hope he settles more for u soon.

I don't want to jinx it but I can't believe how good Isabelle is. She had another night sleeping load! Went 10 until 2 the from half 2/3 until a small feed at 5ish and I just woke her to feed! Iv breastfed all my children and never had a baby do this its feels so strange!!


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

I joined the group a while ago but I'm so sorry I haven't had time to be posting. I have though read all your posts in my daily email so I've kept up to date with a lot here and there. 

I had a little girl on 11 Jan via c section. 7lbs 14oz and called her Lily. She's a little sister to my 2 year 8 month old William :)

Donna, over Boxing Day my husband and I were talking about separating and I've had to tell him now that I'm not making a decision until my hormones are back to normal (which will be a while as I'm BF). I know already that it's over but I don't want huge tension after I've just given birth and I don't want him to push to sell the house, which we'll have to do. So just to say, you're not the only one and I totally get how terrifying it is. Hugs to you mama x


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, just a quick question.. Midwife just turned up unannounced.. We are visiting relatives shortly so I said she'd have to come back.. What is it they do at day 5 visit?? She said heel prick and weight but it would take 40 minutes?? Do they do the whole full body check again??since the whole hip thing i really do want her pulled around again.. Just wandering as I know the hv will want to do it all again when she comes next week!!


----------



## Rachel89

My yellow bean turned out to be a girl! <3 born at exactly 36 weeks on January 2nd.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Embeth at our 5 day check (done on day 6 for us) she did the heel prick test, weight check and just asked questions about how often baby feeds etc, how you are feeling and coping. Mainly just the midwife form filling but it did take about 40 mins. 


Congratulations Rachel!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Glad he apologized donna! Men can be quite dumb at times! 

Congrats Rachel and julesjules! 

I've been up since 330am battling ds1 back to sleep. My husband took over for about half an hour while I fed Benjamin. Now we're both out in the living room and everyone is asleep but me.


----------



## embeth

Thanks Bev xx

Congratulations Rachel and julesjules! 

Hope u manage to catch up on some sleep mushy, sounds rough these early days can be so exhausting xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I thought the heel prick had to be done on day 5 that's what they told me I was only there about 15 mins they didn't weigh him on day 5 X 

Here he is 18 days old X

https://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq196/Donnarobbo88/Mobile%20Uploads/1F941802-A6C8-4A8B-B47D-6E72E927DCEB_zpsy1u5gjtp.jpg

https://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq196/Donnarobbo88/Mobile%20Uploads/000904D6-1BD8-4DF3-AF20-88056BD87416_zpsjprepdct.jpg


----------



## julesjules100

Just seen the post that he came back Donna and that he apologised :)


----------



## embeth

Gorgeous Donna xxx

Midwife just left... Heel prick done (hate how they cry &#128533;)

She weighed her and she has put on weight!!! Was 8lb1 at birth and is now 8lb2!! Pleased my milk is doing a good job!! Xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad he apologised Donna. Aww Cruz is so cute!


Sorry julesjules I missed your announcement. Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay that's great Embeth!


----------



## embeth

Thanks... She has a final midwife check on Thursday what do they do at this one?? I really can't remember!! Is it just weight?? Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

At mine they just did a weight check and asked a few questions and that was it :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Donna he's adorable!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun 
Well I have two poorly boys 
CJ and Chad both burning up and coughing like mad CJ says he has a tummy ache and asked to go bed Chad can't stop coughing and sounds like he has croup coming again I hope not in dreading poor Cruz getting ill 
We're all in bed now X


----------



## embeth

Hope ur boys feel better soon Donna and that cruz avoids it xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your boys are better soon Donna :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls it's been. Long night 
Cjs been throwing up all night and chads defo got croup that cough is back then cruz woken twice he's stil asleep now but I brought him into bed with me about 45 mins ago as he was stiring And I was shattered lol he looks so cute snuggled up next to me and I don't mind on the odd occasion lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Poor CJ and Chad :( Holly had croup a few months ago and it was horrible. I hope they get better soon :hugs:


----------



## Lilllian

Been more of a stalker on here but looks like I no longer having a Jan baby (due date was 24th), but happy to see so many lovely new babies over the last month. I feel so far behind you all :(

I am so excited to meet my baby but part of me is too tired to go into labour- especially by evening. I guess the contractions will liven me up ;)

gongrats to all the lovely new babies. xxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope baby comes soon for you Hun :)

Chad had croup about 3 months ago was horrible 
Did holly need the steroids? Chad had the one dose last time but with it being Sunday there isn't much I can do :( X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your baby arrives soon Lillian! 


Holly didn't need steroids. I was really surprised that the doctor didn't give her anything for it, he just said that steam would help, so lots of showers etc. Hope he's better soon xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz will not settle today at all he's wanting milk every two hours and waking up not long after falling to sleep I'm shattered X


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds like how James is all the time lol. Is Cruz maybe going through a growth spurt as I've heard there is one between 2-3 weeks? Hope he settles down soon xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol bless them :) 
I'm thinking maybe having a growth spurt oh has sent me for a nap I've brought Cruz up he's in his crib don't no how long he will stay there lol 
Hoping he sleeps ok tonight he wasn't even goin 4 hours last night between feeds x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you get a good nap hun :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, 

Donna really hope your boys are better soon and you get some sleep xx

Lillian hope the baby comes soon!! 

Isabelle slept really well again last night she's going up to 4 hours a time, can't believe it.

Did any of u get the baby blues? I'm feeling so sad and anxious at the moment :( hoping it goes soon! X


----------



## SakuraRayne

Blaine is sleeping super well he sleeps 4-7 hours during night lately its been every 4 cause he's not well but last week he was sleeping 6-7 hours during night :D super blessed


----------



## DannaD

Gabrielle sleeps for two 4 hours stretch at a time from 3 am to noon... too bad her internal clock is a bit off &#128514;

With just 1 baby though it's easier to just sleep whenever. That and OH has 5 weeks paternity leave, plus he works from home anyway. I admire you ladies who are alone all day with 2 or more!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I had the baby blues as well Embeth. Spent a lot of the first week crying my eyes out and I didn't even know what I was crying about, just felt so emotional! :hugs:


Blaine sounds like such a good sleeper Sakura. So jealous of all these good sleepers! :haha:


----------



## embeth

Thanks bev, rubbish hormones put you through so much! I always get really sad that my pregnancy is over in the first couple of weeks, then just feel depressed and to add to it since all the checks Isabelle had with her hips and stuff I'm a wreck at every appointment that they ll say something's wrong!! Don't think I'll relax until she gets this follow up scan in 4 weeks and they say it's fine again. 

Xxx


----------



## PitaKat

I hope your baby decides to come soon Lilllian!

Here's a picture of my sweet girl
 



Attached Files:







20160130_155940.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bevziibubble

So cute!


----------



## donnarobinson

I always get the baby blues and cry a lot they wasn't so bad this time but still had them 
Well I've been up a&e with CJ most evening his temp was 40 and wouldn't come down 111 said to take him up 
Dr said he's ok and just a viral and to keep checking him his temp come down to 37 and to keep giving him calpol 
It's messed up Cruz routine me not being here tho 
I've brought him to bed and normally he has a top up feed and goes of to sleep but he's not Intrested in bottle and just lying there lol hoping he goes to sleep soon and stays asleep cuz I'm so tired and nt feeling very well my self so need a rest he's only been goin 4 hours then 3 last night but had been doing 6/7 hour stretch hopefully we will get back into the swing of it Tomoz he's feeling a bit under the weather to X


----------



## Lucy3

I got the baby blues for a few weeks too Embeth x I always have that feeling of missing my pregnancy but it's gone now a month on. It's such a difficult hormonal time. Now Annabel is a month old I'm happy to say I'm past the stage of not wanting her to grow too quickly to looking forward to her getting chubby and fitting into 0-3 month clothes!


----------



## LillyFleur

Hope baby comes soon Lillian, I was always worried about going into labour late at night and being exhausted, in the end she was born in the middle of the night and I hadn't had sleep for days but all was fine :thumbup:

I had to pack away some of Elizabeth's new born clothes yesterday as she no longer fits in them and I was crying my eyes out! dH looking at me like I had lost the plot. I was such a nicer person when I was pregnant I'm a lot more snappy with DH now, period hormones turn me into a monster!


----------



## Lucy3

Hope you are holding your baby soon Lillian!

She's a little cutie, Pitakat :)

Lilly, I'm more snappy too. Im feeling a bit flat lately. I'm not sure if it's because of the sleep deprivation building up, the cold I (and everyone else in the family has) or something more. Im pretty sure if I got more sleep I'd be feeling much better but that's easier said than done!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't know if I have the baby blues, or just pure exhaustion but these past few days have been super emotional. I think it's mostly just exhaustion related. Between both these boys I'm getting about 3 hour of sleep a night and it's killing me! DS1 is teething and keeps waking and not sleeping enough, waking multiple times a night and only wanting to nurse back to sleep. There are nights I nurse one and then switch to the other for hours before both are finally settled enough for me to sleep. 

I'm soo touched out too. DS1 literally nurses ALL DAY. If I am sitting with Benjamin nursing, he wants to come over and nurse, if I sit down at all he wants to nurse. If I get down on the floor to play with him, he wants to nurse. Sooo much nursing and it's driving me insane!


----------



## embeth

Pita she is gorgeous!!

Donna hope ur boys are better today x

Glad to hear your baby blues are all gone Lucy, I'm looking forward to being a few weeks further on, I can cope with everything much better when I'm not hormonal and anxious!

Mushy it sounds like really hard work nursing both you really must be exhausted. My eldest two boys are only 17 months apart it was hard euro in the early days but now they are 7&9 it's so much easier as they have a playmate around constantly x 

Dh back to work this morning!! He works from home so will be around but still not looking forward to managing everything... &#55357;&#56853; Isabelle slept well again only sat up with her at 12 to feed/ change. Fed once lying down after that and that was it such a good girl xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope CJ is better soon Donna :hugs:


Tandem feeding is hard work Mushy, especially when they both want to feed so often. Holly is the same when she sees James feeding. 


Sorry your dh is back at work Embeth. Hope today goes well :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls hope ur ok mushy 
My two eldest are 2 years apart it's hard work but gets easier 
I'll be takin Chad and Cruz to the Drs today Cruz isn't himself all snuffly want him checked he woke at 11.35pm & 3.45am then up at 7.40am bless him x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Chad and Cruz are ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Annabel is also quite stuffy at night. My DH was great and held her a lot last night as she seems to breathe better sitting up. Poor thing. Hope your boys are ok Donna x

Embeth I hate the anxious stage. I'm the same as you Mushy. Think I'm exhausted and it makes me emotional! I need to be out of the house a lot at the moment. Although it's hard it usually makes me feel better. 

I don't know how you tandem nurse Mushy and Bev, must be extra exhausting!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm also looking forward to when Cruz gets chunky and can smile etc altho I don't want him getting big in excited to see him grow 
I'm aching today I hate being ill :( no time to be ill. Cruz fell asleep in his basket by himself when I was making kids brekkie and last night he fell asleep by himself for bed normally he falls half asleep on bottle x


----------



## embeth

Hope the doc goes well Donna x 

Well the first school run since giving birth it's all been surprisingly organised! Isabelle has been sleeping for 2 hours now! So have done all
Housework Jacob watching children's TV and I'm sitting down! If things carry on like this it would be amazing! 

I usually like to be out Lucy too.. Im a bit scared at the moment to do it with Isabelle and Jacob think going to attempt it next week when she's another week older. Iv developed real anxieties about all her checks from that awful doctor being so rough with her. I'm really hoping once she's had her hearing/midwife and health visitor check this week I will calm down.. Don't want it to be an issue with me! It's usually my health I'm over the top about not usually the kids!! Xx


----------



## embeth

My little miss on her play mat!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad the school run went well Embeth. Isabelle is so cute :)


----------



## Lucy3

Isabelle is gorgeous! 

Hope I get a decent sleep tonight. I really think it will help my overall mood.


----------



## embeth

Good luck for a good sleep Lucy!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies :) Embeth i too done my first (morning) school run today... 3 kids.... i got there early! bargain lol Olivia LOVES being in her wrap. Best money iv spent the wrap, frees up my hands, easier on school runs, and shes nice and snuggly warm! I always get comments about how cozy she looks.
Can you all believe how fast these days/weeks are going now our babies are here? Our pregnancies dragged for sure! How many january snowdrops are still waiting for baby?
xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Well no school runs for me for a few days until cjs better he's a lot better today but there a 48 hour rule so he can't go back til at least Wednesday in feeling like crap tho so I'm glad lol 
I've got loads to do 
Lots of washing to put away bottles to wash and sterlise and so cba X


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz keeps waking up and crying like he's in pain but don't no what's wrong with him bless him x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww James is the same. Feel bad when I don't know what to do :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless them :( 
Poor babies so do I he keeps falling asleep on me I lay him down and cries and he's never like this Ino his cry is a pain cry tho I think he's feeling under the weather bless him x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hope Cruz feels better soon donna! 

Guess who's a month old today?! I can't believe it, he's growing so quickly too!


----------



## embeth

Well I just survived the after school run with all 4!! Was fine! Jacob loves his buggy board, it has a seat on as well so he loves sitting down! Isabelle slept! I have ordered an ergo baby carrier today.. Expensive but hoping it will make life easier for me. Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have an ergo, actually two because I love them so much. Ds1 was a turd though and decided he didn't want to be held in the carrier shortly after I bought the 360.


----------



## embeth

Hoping Isabelle will love hers!!


----------



## donnarobinson

He settled down after his bottle at 3pm bottle and has been asleep since bless him gna give him a bath tonight and hopefully settle him of for bed X


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I have an Ergo 360 too but so far I've been too much of a chicken shit to use it...I'm scared I'll put Thomas in wrong and he'll fall out or something. :blush: I need to get over this...are all first time moms scared of everything or is it just me?


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz slept 8.15 - 2.30am then went bk to sleep til 6.30 wen he stired so got him in wv me & woke him at 7.30 he's just having his bottle now bless him so he did a 6 then 5 hour stretch bless him x

I'm the same scared to use a wrap or anything Incase I do it wrong X

He's 3 weeks old today Alredi X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> I have an Ergo 360 too but so far I've been too much of a chicken shit to use it...I'm scared I'll put Thomas in wrong and he'll fall out or something. :blush: I need to get over this...are all first time moms scared of everything or is it just me?

I'm afraid to use mine right now too. I'm afraid of using it with the infant insert, I watched the video on how to do it and there's so many little steps. I'm sure it'll be fine once I just try it, but I don't want to do it wrong either! In the mean time I use my moby which is awesome when they're so little.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love my moby wrap too :) Thinking of getting something like a mei tai for when he's a bit bigger.


----------



## Lucy3

I've been using the baby k'tan wrap which is good. It's basically the moby. I've put her in the Bjorn too but she's a bit small for it. I know they say they're not great for babies hips but I find it so easy to use for short trips. I have the ergo 360 but haven't got it out yet. Don't worry fit, totally natural to feel scared to try new things with tiny babies :)


----------



## Lilllian

I am still waiting - had some contractions last night but they disappeared by early hours. feel a bit ridiculous now- 41 + 2 :(

I got the K'tan wrap from recommendation on here a while back and looking forward to using it, after so many wraps before that were hard to use, it looks easy. My husband liked the Moby but it didn't suit me - my baby kept slipping down in it. Spent a fortune on a Beco one for last baby and it was a disaster to get on and off.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the contractions start back up again soon Lillian!


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, 

My ergo should come today.. Will try it at the school run maybe!!

Got my 7 year old at home today as his full of cold.. Just braved tesco with 3 of them! Was quite good even stopped for a nice hot chocolate in the cafe! &#128521;. 

I cleared my maternity clothes yesterday can't bring myself
To get rid of them so they re going in the loft.. I just find it too sad.. Dh thinks I'm mad number 5 just can't happen!!&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

Isabelle was amazing again last night had to wake her to feed.. She's such a lazy bones!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Fit_Mama2Be said:
> 
> 
> I have an Ergo 360 too but so far I've been too much of a chicken shit to use it...I'm scared I'll put Thomas in wrong and he'll fall out or something. :blush: I need to get over this...are all first time moms scared of everything or is it just me?
> 
> I'm afraid to use mine right now too. I'm afraid of using it with the infant insert, I watched the video on how to do it and there's so many little steps. I'm sure it'll be fine once I just try it, but I don't want to do it wrong either! In the mean time I use my moby which is awesome when they're so little.Click to expand...

I watched the video too and completely agree - ugh, so many steps. I practiced a bit with Thomas's stuffed monkey but want DH to watch the video and get Thomas fitted in the carrier properly - he's so much better at that kind of thing.

I also have a K'tan wrap but am afraid to use it too. :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your 7 year old gets better soon Embeth :hugs:

Glad Isabelle is sleeping so well! :)


My almost 4 year old has a bad barking cough and a bit of a fever. Really worried in case James gets it, he's already caught his first cold :(


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

I use the K'tan too, she looks so comfy in it. I was nervous at first but it's really quite easy and Gabbie just put herself in the right position.


----------



## donnarobinson

Great you had a good shopping trip embeth 

Hope Hollys better soon bev 
My house is full of germs 
I see holly is nearly 4 
Cjs four in 11 days I was due today with him but he didn't want to come lol
I can't believe I've now got three X


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry I haven't posted much lately girls. I read everyday. :)

Been feeling a lot of baby blues, I'm worried it could turn to PPD. I suffer from serve anxiety my whole life, but I feel it on a totally different level right now. I've left the house a total of 3 times with baby in the past month. I have opportunities to leave but I get so anxious and over think every detail I end up sitting at home. DH is amazing and says he will watch baby, he said I could even go out with DS1 alone and even go to the salon, etc and he'd watch both... but because of my anxieties I am so scared to drive... I've never driven alone. I feel like a terrible Mom and I'm missing out on a lot of fun activities with DS1 because I'm scared to take him. :(

It's silly things too, I'm bfing and would have to pump some milk for DH to feed baby if I were to leave the house without him. I've never done that before, and have been so anxious he won't take a bottle, etc etc I've put it off. I don't know how much to pump, how to store it, how to heat it up, etc.


----------



## embeth

TTCBean said:


> Sorry I haven't posted much lately girls. I read everyday. :)
> 
> Been feeling a lot of baby blues, I'm worried it could turn to PPD. I suffer from serve anxiety my whole life, but I feel it on a totally different level right now. I've left the house a total of 3 times with baby in the past month. I have opportunities to leave but I get so anxious and over think every detail I end up sitting at home. DH is amazing and says he will watch baby, he said I could even go out with DS1 alone and even go to the salon, etc and he'd watch both... but because of my anxieties I am so scared to drive... I've never driven alone. I feel like a terrible Mom and I'm missing out on a lot of fun activities with DS1 because I'm scared to take him. :(
> 
> It's silly things too, I'm bfing and would have to pump some milk for DH to feed baby if I were to leave the house without him. I've never done that before, and have been so anxious he won't take a bottle, etc etc I've put it off. I don't know how much to pump, how to store it, how to heat it up, etc.

Sorry to hear your feeling anxious, maybe talk to your health visitor it midwife if it doesn't get better. I have also been really anxious and on edge I could quite happily stay in my pjs and Hyde away all day if it wasn't for the fact Dh is at work and I have 2 bigger children to get up and out. 

Hope u feel better soon xx :hugs:


----------



## LockandKey

Claire is 1 month old today! (already!!!!!!!!!!!) and her 1 month check up is tomorrow.

Oh I love babywearing! I have a ring sling, a mei tai, and a Girasol woven wrap. It does take a small bit of time to put them on, maybe 1 or 2 mins min max, but I find it fun to learn new carries :D I especially like the mei tai and woven wraps because you wear baby on your front and back! I wore Claire on my back yesterday in the rucksack carry, and she slept while I cleaned and baked cookies.

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/12669713_10201510041829536_8353180061025100097_n_zpsxndwxjgv.jpg
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/945890_10201429727061717_6803599365645066082_n_zpsv0uzakxz.jpg

I'm sorry you are having some baby blues TTC, hope it passes for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Fab pics Hun u look great btw x


----------



## Lucy3

TTC I had pretty bad anxiety with my DS, it's hard :( I wouldn't leave him with anyone (including for DH) and had trouble sleeping. Really hope you feel better soon xx

Looking good Lock! Happy one month Claire :)


----------



## Lucy3

Lillian hope your contractions get going! You must be the last of the January babies??


----------



## embeth

Morning girls 

Hope everyone's ok?

Overslept this morning so all been a rush! Isabelle only woke at 1 and 4.20 but with her second wake between feeding pooing and sick it was gone 5.30 before she went back to sleep!

Lock that pic is great she looks so tiny in her wrap! 

I took this pic yesterday of my 4 love it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely photo! <3



Going to get James registered this morning :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Beautifu pic embeth 

I'm so ill we dint get up til 8 
Cruz woke at 12ish and 4 then up at 8ish when I got up 

Kids won't eat anything cuz there I'll seem to be on the mend tho 
They've been wakin up in the night and never wake up Chad never wakes up even wen he's I'll X so dno what's up wv him X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you're all ill Donna, I hope you all feel better soon :hugs:


Taking Holly to the doctors as she's not well at all, think she has got an eye infection now too :(


----------



## embeth

Thanks bev and Donna xx

Hope both ur little ones and u Donna feel better v soon. 

I'm feeling so tired and achey, don't know why as don't get a bad sleep just struggling.. Plus my hip is hurting walking and going down stairs.. It kept getting stuck drying labour and seems worse now than when I was pregnant. &#128542; anyone else got hip pain??

Enjoy getting James registered bev xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your hip is better soon Embeth :hugs:


James is now registered :)


Took Holly to the doctors and she has a throat infection, conjunctivitis, a high fever and she's been sick :(


----------



## embeth

Poor thing bev hope she's better soon, poor u having to deal with it all xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope she's better soon bev Cruz doesn't wna sleep today he's tired but keeps waking x


----------



## embeth

Isabelle's been exactly the same Donna! Not like her at all she's been awake so much. Just in the last half hour managed to settle her. Jacobs having his sleep too.. I have the school run in 20 minutes hoping they both stay asleep and I can leave them with dh while he works x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

You poor mommas and your sick kiddos, can't be easy with a newborn! I hope they all start feeling better soon. 

I actually got some decent sleep last night and I woke up feeling hung over. What?! 

Embeth that picture is too cute!


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's weird how sometimes more sleep makes you feel worse! I think I'm so used to lack of sleep now it's a shock to the system when I get a good night!


----------



## PitaKat

Oh man, sorry to hear about all the sick kids :-( hopefully everyone is on the mend soon!

You look great, Lock! I have the moby and have used it several times already. I'm really liking it 

Embeth, that's an adorable picture!

I haven't got a picture of both kids yet as my son has only held Madelyn a couple times, and only for a couple brief moments. He's adjusting pretty well to having a new baby in the house though.

Any news, Lilllian?


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz finally settled to and is stil asleep now I'm bathing the two other boys who are fighting in the bath lol x


----------



## Lucy3

Love the pic of your four babies Embeth :) 

Argh, hope the sick little ones Bev and Donna get better soon. Hope you're feeling stronger today Donna. I've also had a nasty cold and it makes it so much harder to cope with the sleep deprivation. :( 

Annabel still has a snotty nose and is now coughing a little bit (as am I). Annoying! 

We just got her birth certificate so now we can get her passport. We are heading over to the US to visit the in laws in 3 weeks. Eek! Can't even think about it yet.


----------



## 3athena3

Great pics lock and embeth!

Hope all the sick mommas and kiddos feel better soon!

Angelo had his 1month checkup today...he was 6lb 2oz and 18 1/2 inches long when he was born...now he's 8lb 11oz and 20 1/2 inches long. :happydance: Just happy to know the constant bf'ing is achieving a good result.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is such a good weight gain Athena! :)


I hope you and Annabel are better soon Lucy :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Morning girls, 

Wow Lucy over to the US! How long does that take from
Australia? We fly to Florida in May and I'm already worried about the plane journey then!cant wait to go tho!

Athena what a great gain well done u!

I went to bed really early last night, Isabelle woke not long before midnight and would not settle! Ended up getting up with her having a cuppa and a snack... She had bad wind eventually did a load of poo and went back to sleep!&#128512; we gave hearing check and final midwife this morning so a busy one xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Isabelle eventually settled. Hope the hearing test and midwife appointment go well :)


James still has his cold and kept choking all night on the snot :(
Holly has more energy today but her eyes look awful and she won't take the eyedrops so I'm waiting for dh to get up to help me with them. He's not well either, he had to come home from work last night. I'm the only one here who's well at the moment, hope I don't get it!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm still sore and achy hope ur all better soon girls and kids X

Cruz woke at 12am then 3am then was crying about a hour later think he's feeling poorly it's such a shame 
All the germs in this house 
It really makes me wish I could just take CJ out nursery he's never I'll when he's not there but he loves it but Ino this Is gna be a constant thing illness after illness X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww poor Cruz :(


I know what you mean about about nursery. Holly has picked up so many bugs and infections since she's started nursery. Seems like it's every other month!


----------



## embeth

Hope you re back to normal really soon Donna and bev, hope it doesn't get u bev. I know what you mean about the catching things.. I found with my older two the first couple of years at nursery/school were the worst then they didn't seem to catch so much xx


----------



## embeth

Isabelle passed her hearing test and she has gone from 8lb2 to 8lb12 in 5 days!! &#128512;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay that's great! :D


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's great embeth! It's sad that they're not feeling well, but I've heard it's good for their immune systems to get sick early on. 

Ds1 has stopped sttn and now wakes constantly to nurse. Between him and Benjamin I'm up 6-8 times a night and most of those wakings are from ds1!


----------



## donnarobinson

CJ was the same wen I had Chad it was him waking me up more than Chad lol 
Hope u get more sleep tonight Hun 

Thankfully both CJ and Chad sleep thru now altho they have woke past few nights cuz there I'll. 
We're swapping Chad to a toddler bed soon he's stil in his cot at the minute I'm dreading it affecting his sleep X


----------



## embeth

My god mushy u must be exhausted! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok chads had me up from before 7 this morning everyone else is still asleep so we're on the sofa watching peppa pig lol 
Cruz eye still weeps they said its his tear duct and can take a year to open hope it opens soon bless him. 
My throats still hurting hope I feel better soon! Chads still burning up as well he's way better than he was tho X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Chad is feeling a bit better. Hope you feel better soon Donna :hugs:


Going to get James weighed this morning and ask the HV if she can refer us to get his tongue tie snipped but I've heard they fob you off about it a lot so we will see. It's not affecting his ability to feed, he gets loads of milk but it does affect his latch and he's getting so windy and in pain off it after every single feed :(


----------



## donnarobinson

I've just been thinking I'm going to ring hv to get Cruz refereed for his toungue tie to be snipped 
I no they'll say no tho . He makes a clicking noise when sucking the bottle and dribbles a lot of milk down the sides of mouth 
They snipped chads for me and he was bottle fed to but was the main lady that actually does the snip that gave me her number then and I don't have it anymore . X


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds just like James apart from the clicking noise. He really struggles with the milk and chokes a lot. Fingers crossed we both have success getting the tongue ties snipped!


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't no why they make such a big deal of it it takes all but 2 seconds to cut and iits not nice but there fine again after a few seconds X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I know, it's so simple yet they make it so difficult :(


----------



## embeth

Sounds like Jacob used to be bev.. No one ever did anything but I'm sure he had a slight tongue tie.. His latch was never as good and he suffered so much with wind and pain after feeding was a nightmare! Hope they ll sort it for u.. X
Hope everyone feels better soon in your house Donna xx

I have the health visitor coming this morning.. They usually drive me mad so can't say I'm looking forward to
It &#128528; loads of housework to do before she gets here as well!


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz has been awake al morning this is the part I don't like the constant tryin to get them to sleep Cuz UNO they need it I much prefer it wen there on set naps or even no naps at least it's not a battle all day long X 
Feeling abit down down its hard work trying to do everything get Cruz to sleep clean look after two other kids and look after myself X


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls. 

Sorry you're feeling a bit down Donna. Im finding it difficult with two little ones, it must be so hard with three close in age. Hope you have a good day and cruz sleeps well x

I also had a bit of a down day today. Think I'm extra tired today. Weekend tomorrow so I'll try and get a bit more sleep in.


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless you Hun when is your youngest two? Can see it's not long 
CJ I'd 4 on 13th Feb & Chad 2 4th March X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the HV visit went ok Embeth :)


Sorry you're feeling down Donna. It must be difficult having to juggle so many things :hugs:


Been to the HV and James has gained 8.5 oz in the last ten days and is now 11 lbs 4 oz. I mentioned the tongue tie. Our allocated HV wasn't there so they are going to ask her to make a referral and then she will call me about it.


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, 

Sorry your feeling a little down Donna and Lucy. I'm still having down moments and a ridiculous sadness that my pregnancy is over still...even considered number 5!! &#128563;&#128563; can't wait for the hormones to settle!

The health visitor stayed for an hour and a half!!! She was nice but they do go on and note every little thing u say.. Isabelle has a sleepyhead thing in her crib, she said I shouldn't use that she also told me I shouldn't use the day time rocking chair thing as they should lay flat.. It all gets a little silly I think!!i didn't mention that we co sleep a lot she would have had a heart attack! 
Thinking about going out for something to eat with the kids in a bit try and cheer myself up! Xx


----------



## LockandKey

Sorry you ladies are feeling down, it really is not an easy transition. 

Claire has a bit of reflux :( it's only mild and she's gaining weight well so she does not need to be treated. She doesn't spit up but she coughs and gags a lot and it's scary. I need to keep her in a vertical position at least 70% of the time to help soothe it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry Claire has reflux. Both my babies have had it and it's so horrible seeing them in pain isn't it :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww sorry for the reflux 
Chad had silent reflux so wasn't sicky as such but had a lot of acid I use to be able to smell it on him poor thing 
Cruz has been awake so much today it's hard to get him settled he did settle of them I had to wake him for his bottle as it had been 5 hour and I don't like him going to long in day lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

What's the best wrap ? I want to try one X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

I have no idea what's wrong with cruz today finally settled at half 6 asleep a hour woke up crying we've come to bed and he's in his basket fussing and making noise I think he's got wind he's brought some up but must have more and he's snuffly but I'm nt use to this bless him x 
Cruz has become quiet sicky not really bad but hoping he hasn't got reflux if they have it do they have it from birth or can it just start I can't remember with Chad and I hope he isn't getting colic I'm worried about a cows milk allergy like Chad had but I don't think he has alwayd a worry tho when ones had it esp when the symptoms are so like other problems X


----------



## LockandKey

Donna, it depends on if you are willing to wrap a very long cloth around you and Cruz (like the last 2 photos I posted) or if you'd like to go more simple and buy a carrier with buckles.

Woven wraps are the long fabrics you would wrap around yourself. Mei Tais have a more structured body with long ties to tie around you, some also come with buckles.

Here are some of my favorite brands: Girasol, Tula, Mei Tai Baby, Infantino, and Maya Wrap.

I really like Mei Tai Baby, because you can build your own wrap by picking from the color and pattern. Since it's custom made, it will take a bit longer to make and ship than the ready to ship ones. 

I have a custom made Mei Tai Baby wrap, as well as a Girasol woven wrap.

The wraps usually come with step by step instructions on how to do each carry, personally I like to watch them being done through youtube videos.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks for advice lock :) 

My good boy must of bee knackered he slept 8pm - 1.10am then bk of til 6.45 stired then I had to wake him at 7.40 for his bottle X


----------



## Bevziibubble

We have a moby wrap which is good at the moment but will need to switch to something else as he gets older. I like the look of mei tais :)


Wow that was a good sleep Cruz had!


James is STILL so congested. It's been going on a week now. And I think he has caught Holly's conjunctivitis now. His eye was really yellow gunky and crusty in the night. I don't know what to do apart from bathing it in water and breastmilk as I'm not sure if they can have drops at this age. Typical it's on the weekend when the doctors are closed. We might have to go to the walk in centre but we were there 5 hours last time with Holly just to get some antibiotics!


----------



## embeth

Bev I got drops when Jacob was that age his eye was awful. Isabelle had had a bit of a gunky eye but some breast milk on a cotton wool
Bud seems have done the trick. 
I managed to get her to stay in her crib from about 2 until 5/6 then she came into bed with me and we woke at 8.40!! 
Plan to try my ergo carrier with newborn insert today!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh they can have drops Chad is still poorly and complaining of a ear ache but yup our walk in centre takes hours and hours even tho it's actually my drs to. 

I've put Cruz in the bedroom to nap cuz he can't settle downstairs very well do u think this will confuse him ? I'm worried about him getting night and day mixed up? I'm going to wake him by half 11 anyway as he will be due a bottle he just can't settle downstairs so gets over tired X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Been to the walk in centre and James' chest is clear and oxygen levels are good. He has conjunctivitis so he has to have an ointment every two hours for the next 48 hours and then every four hours for the three days after that. It's been one thing after another for my poor kids this week :(


----------



## embeth

Glad he's ok bev hope the eyes clear quickly xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope James is better soon bev X


----------



## embeth

Morning girls, 

Hope everyone's having nice weekends. Just got up and Isabelle's fast asleep in bed on dh chest!! She is getting better at sleeping in her cot as well so going to make a real effort to get her back in there after a feed.. Just love her close tho!!

My eldest has a party today then I'll prob go to my mums for dinner later that's about it! First week this week with no midwife or health visitor appointments.. Just got her follow up hip scan on 24th which I'm starting to stress about although the last one was clear.. Fx all still
Normal and they will discharge her! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls aww sure it will be fine Hun :) glad isabelle is getting better at sleeping in cot :) bless her X

Well last night Cruz had a bottle at half 5 went to sleep I thought he would wake again to have his bed bottle etc he didn't wake up til 10pm 
Then again at 2 and we got up at half 7 he has been such a good boy bless him x 
My boys love him Chad is starting to pay more attention to him now as well X
I can't believe he's almost a month old Alredi :( 
Getting him weighed Tuesday x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everything is ok and you can be discharged soon Embeth :)


Glad Cruz had a good sleep. Can't believe our babies are almost a month old, it just goes too fast. 


James was more settled last night after I gave him some saline drops, he seemed less congested all night after that.


----------



## Lilllian

Hi all, I had my beautiful baby girl on Thursday night. My husband and I were having a pizza/pasta takeaway at 7pm, then contractions started picking up had to get midwife here at 9pm and had my daughter at 10.13 pm. We couldn't get the pool filled up in time as my waters broke and she came within minutes after. It was so perfect and couldn't have gone better. she weighed a healthy 8lbs 7ozs. 

She is feeding really well and my milk has just come in today. Had a touch of the baby blues yesterday but I'm feeling great again today. Life is good :)
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Lillian! She's beautiful!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations Hun she's beautiful X


----------



## embeth

Beautiful girl congratulations! What have u called her? Xxx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations Lillian she's beautiful! 

I'm so exhausted and touched out, yesterday starting around 5 am I had both kids nursing pretty much non stop. I had a break with ds1 when we took him to the park, but then as soon as we got home it was back to nursing. He's been waking up to 5 times a night to nurse and I'm tired enough with Benjamin this wasn't helping. It sucks extra because he was night weaned before. I'm trying to get him back to that! Soo exhausted!


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless you mushy ur a saint Im glad my two big boys sleep thru X


----------



## embeth

I really don't know how u do it mushy! Amazing mummy!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry Alexander is still waking in the night for feeds Mushy. Holly still is too although just short ones now. Last night she woke me to tell me she didn't want a feed, I don't know what the point of that was :haha:


----------



## DannaD

Congrats Lillian!

That must be so though Mushi! Hopefully it's only temporary :(

My baby has been very good with night sleep. We go to bed at 10h30, she has her last feed and falls asleep. Wakes up at 5am, feed, back to sleep ´till 9am. :)

Of course that's only if I hold her... she hates her mose basket. I need to work on that but really don't know how...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow you have such a good sleeper DannaD! 


James hates his Moses basket too!


----------



## embeth

That's a great sleeper danna!! Isabelle isn't keen on her crib.. She sleeps so well cuddled into me will go hours xxx


----------



## DannaD

Yes I'm lucky! Hopefully it stays that way.

I'm starting to think babies who don't mind sleeping alone are the exceptions, not the rules! And I swore I wouldn't co-sleep.. lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz sleeps In his basket but so did Chad CJ hated it and slept with me lol 

Don't no what's wrong wv Cruz tonight tho we've had bath and bottle and he will not settle he's in his basket now and keeps crying every so often . 
We've not had one bad night for bedtime yet really so bet this is it lol plus he's fell asleep twice on me today think maybe that's why he won't settle now
He normally has his bottle falls asleep or almost asleep goin in basket fidgets and grunts for 10 mins or so then finally settles down doesn't normally have a dummy at all at night he's sucking it now tho. Hopefully he will settle soon X


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Lillian she is beautiful and so glad it all went well. 

Maurice is not keen on sleeping in his moses basket at night either!


----------



## donnarobinson

He finally settled of bless him I no I'm really lucky to have a baby that sleeps so well in his basket but even when they don't don't worry time goes to fast and before UNO it there big x


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations Lilllian, what a gorgeous baby she is! And wow, nice quick birth!

Madelyn is sleeping pretty well in her side sleeper, but who knows if that will last. She has been waking just enough to eat every 2 to 3 hours at night. But last night she was fussy, giving a little cry then falling back to sleep for a bit then giving another little cry. I think she was gassy. DH went and slept on the couch because she kept waking him up. We took her to church for the first time today and she slept through most of it lol.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't know how I'm managing, but I am. I think it's because I'm actually taking my vitamins regularly now. They would make me sick when I was pregnant. I also didn't realize how much energy Benjamin was taking from me! I should be more tired, but I'm actually not. Although wouldn't mind if Alexander slept more. 

Donna that's still awesome for Cruz, he's still young!


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats on your baby girl Lillian! :)

Annabel goes to sleep in the side sleeper usually till 2 or 3am then she sleeps next to me. I put her in her Moses basket today at midday on her tummy on a lovely soft blanket (happy to do that when I can watch her) and she's still asleep 3 and a half hours later! She's 6 weeks tomorrow and I can't remember how much they're 'meant' to be awake during the day but I feel like she sleeps a lot. She's only really awake for more than 20mins late evening. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless her :) Chad slep 8-2am & bk off woke at 6.30am so got him in wv me for a cuddle 
Cruz awake a lot in the day X


----------



## Bevziibubble

James tends to sleep a lot in the day. Sometimes I think he sleeps too much in the daytime but I guess he will start being more alert in the day soon!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yup before we no it they'll be running circles round us its scary how fast time goes 

Cjs gone back to nursery today x


----------



## embeth

Morning girls 

Tired today! Isabelle was in bed with me most of the night.. shes been awake for the past two hours and has just dropped off now!! I'm supposed to be taking her into work today to meet my department weathers a little crazy out there tho! Not sure whether to go or not! 
Is anyone else with a toddler as well planning on going to toddler groups?? I want to take Jacob wandering when to start xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth, I just came back from a toddler playgroup and so far (I've been twice) it's been great as Annabel has slept the whole time so I've got to spend time with DS there. Great to talk to some other mums too! 

Good girl Hadleigh!


----------



## donnarobinson

My little chunk gt weighed today he's 10lb 11oz !! He was 8lb 7oz wen he was last weighed at 10 days old ! Can't believe how big he's gettImg hv wouldn't even refer him for his toungue tie cuz he's gained a good weight X

He's 4 weeks old today! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is great Cruz is gaining lots of weight. He's doing great :)


----------



## embeth

Well done cruz!! I was looking at Isabelle's 0-1 stuff and feeling sad that she ll be out of it soon &#128533; my broody hormones are still going around!! I said to dh if I feel this way in a year we will have one more.. He went white!!lol!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

embeth said:


> Well done cruz!! I was looking at Isabelle's 0-1 stuff and feeling sad that she ll be out of it soon &#128533; my broody hormones are still going around!! I said to dh if I feel this way in a year we will have one more.. He went white!!lol!

Benjamin is already fitting into 3 month clothes! I can't believe it because we had to buy him newborn clothes because EVERYTHING was so big on him! Even the newborn clothes, and now they don't even fit at all! 

My husbands trying to convince me to 3 in 3! I'm not entirely convinced yet.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww I feel sad too that James has grown out of things. He was such a big baby I feel like he was barely a newborn for very long at all :(


----------



## embeth

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> embeth said:
> 
> 
> Well done cruz!! I was looking at Isabelle's 0-1 stuff and feeling sad that she ll be out of it soon &#128533; my broody hormones are still going around!! I said to dh if I feel this way in a year we will have one more.. He went white!!lol!
> 
> Benjamin is already fitting into 3 month clothes! I can't believe it because we had to buy him newborn clothes because EVERYTHING was so big on him! Even the newborn clothes, and now they don't even fit at all!
> 
> My husbands trying to convince me to 3 in 3! I'm not entirely convinced yet.Click to expand...

U would be very busy then &#128521; I'm glad of the gap between my first two and third.. First two were only 17 months apart then I needed a little break!&#128512; it would be great to have them all growing up together so close tho!


----------



## DannaD

Gabbie was small at birth, 6lbs8oz, so she still fits her newborn stuff...but she is filling them a lot more. This is so bittersweet. I want her to grow into a healthy child, but I want to keep my tiny baby!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Three under three ur brave mushy lol! 
Cruz still fits newborn don't no how lol he wears 0-3 also tho can't believe how big he's getting X

I'm still sad we won't do it again but still feel done I want to enjoy them growing up now but I don't how I'll feel next year I'm normally pregnant again before they get to big so to get to like 14/15 months and not get pregnant wil be wierd. X


----------



## Lucy3

Annabel is still (just) fitting her newborn clothes at 6 weeks but I'm actually looking forward to moving up, time for some new clothes! :) 

3 under 3 would be hard work Mushy! My SIL had her 3rd when her other 2 were 2.5 and 15 months. I think she felt she didn't get to fully enjoy them being babies and it all went really quickly. But it would be so fun for the kids! :) 

Embeth, what's the age difference between your second and third? I'm thinking I'd like to wait until Annabel is 3 to have a third, but who knows! I'll be 36 then!


----------



## embeth

Lucy3 said:


> Annabel is still (just) fitting her newborn clothes at 6 weeks but I'm actually looking forward to moving up, time for some new clothes! :)
> 
> 3 under 3 would be hard work Mushy! My SIL had her 3rd when her other 2 were 2.5 and 15 months. I think she felt she didn't get to fully enjoy them being babies and it all went really quickly. But it would be so fun for the kids! :)
> 
> Embeth, what's the age difference between your second and third? I'm thinking I'd like to wait until Annabel is 3 to have a third, but who knows! I'll be 36 then!

5&1/2 years between my second and third. Has worked really well, I was able to enjoy my third as a baby with the other two at school, they are all very close despite the age gap. I have found the age gap between Jacob and Isabelle quite nice so far he is nearly 2&1/2 been a lot easier than when my eldest was 17 months and I had a newborn. If we do have one more I will leave it no longer than 2 years as I'm 35 now! The clock is ticking!lol xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I found the 2 year age gap fine between CJ and Chad it was hard at times but not overly hard they both play lovely together now fight to lol 
But over all it was nice slightly less this time only by two months tho! X I would probably only want another two year age gap in 28 now but I don't want to keep having baby after baby I can't say 100 percent they will be no more my oh is certain were having no more tho but i I wanted another I could ha! I don't tho part of me still wants a girl but not to much really i adore my boys but then look at people who have had boys and Gotten a girl like you embeth and think it could happen but I could easily have another boy and altho I adore my boys and wouldn't change them I'm not sure how I'd feel to be told it's another boy esp after how upset I was this time which Ino was silly and I'm fine now 
Do u feel any more complete now embeth having ur girl ? 

X


----------



## Lucy3

Ideally I'd like to have 4, number 3 when I'm 36 in 3 years and then if I'm feeling like I can do it again another 2 years later. Right now all I can think of is getting more sleep! Haha. Donna, you're young! Heaps of time for a fourth! &#128521;


----------



## embeth

I do feel more complete now Donna, at this stage is hard to know as boy / girl not huge differences when they are this young. I'm hoping as time goes on having Isabelle and my three boys I will feel like I'm done.we all adore her, her big brothers are always around her!I just love children and having babies tho really don't think I'd care about sex if we had one more,
A little sister would be lovely for her but equally another boy would be fab. Will have to see what the future brings! I agree with Lucy.. You're young loads of time if u wanted a 4th down the line you may very well end up with a girlie one day xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa we have January Feb and March babies 
Wasn't planned that way Chad was due two weeks after cjs birthday on Feb 27th but he was late! I must be more fertile around the same time of year lol x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TTCBean

LO is 11 lbs 7 oz this morning! He was 8 lb 1oz at birth. I've moved him into 0-3 and 3 month clothing... newborn stuff didn't last long! He's getting so big!

We'd love all the babies ever but I need fertility treatments each time :( breaks my heart. We figure if nothing happens (won't prevent) by 1.5-2 years we will call the doctor again.

I've got the flu and DS1 is sick too. I felt terrible last night and LO wouldn't sleep so DH took over, I'm the one with the milk so I kept getting woken up. I had a fever of 102.7 and major chills. The fever broke this morning but feel awful. Hoping LO doesn't catch it!!!


----------



## LockandKey

we have a 2 year age gap between DD! and DS as well as DD2 and DS.

I've been busy so haven't been able to be around as much, and not a good kind of busy either :( 

DD1 has wound up with type A flu. We've all had our flu vaccines this year, and I had mine during my pregnancy, so Claire has a bit more protection against it, but I've been freaking out over it and locking myself and Claire in my bedroom all week, trying my best not to touch DD1. DH has had to take the entire week off work to take care of her while I remain quarantined. No one else seems to have gotten it luckily. The washer has been going non stop as I've been having to wash clothes, blankets and pillows because she keeps throwing up on everything, ugh. 

Then we have $5,000 worth of medical bills to pay, and we just found out a window we had installed recently isn't tempered, and has failed inspection. This month has not been kind to us at all!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your DD is better soon Lock. Sorry about all the bills, that sounds very expensive :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all well Cruz is a month old tomorrow wow 
He slept 8pm - 2.20am bottle & bk down til 7.30am I've got decorators in doin my hall wall today X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow that's great Cruz only had one wake up! Can't believe he's almost a month old already. 


James is still waking every 1-2 hours!


----------



## LockandKey

We've finally got through a day without DD1 throwing up, but giving a 4 yr old nasty tasting antiviral medication is a nightmare. 

Claire has also done well with her sleep the past few nights. She slept from 8pm til 3:30 am, then slept again from 4:30 am til 10 am


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad your DD has stopped throwing up. Getting them to take medication can be so hard!


----------



## Lucy3

Wow! Lock, Claire is an amazing sleeper! So is Cruz, Donna. Annabel is still every 3 hours at night. You must be tired Bev with every 1-2 hours. 

I went and bought some bigger clothes for her today, now that she's too big for all her newborn clothes I'm a bit sad to put them away. But glad she's healthy and growing.


----------



## Lucy3

Hope you feel better soon TTC. Getting up with a newborn and having the flu is awful :(


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Sounds like some of your little
Ones are great sleepers.. I have been bad the last two nights and had Isabelle co sleep the whole night..she just won't sleep long in the cot and I'm exhausted! Put her
In bed with me at 10.30 last night and didn't have to sit up with her until 4.30 this morning! 

My bigger two are off next week on half term.. All 4 at home and dh working.. Should be fun!!&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## donnarobinson

CJ is of for half term next week to . Can't believe he starts school September he's 4 on Saturday I can't believe my little boy is going to be 4! I can remember having him he will always be my little boy! 
Aww embeth we do what we can do get by! I swore I'd not co sleep before I had kids and CJ slept with me right up until got to have been around 1ish X


----------



## TTCBean

Feeling so tired! I'm on the mend but now DH is sick so my extra hands are gone. DS1 thankfully is all better, but he's HYPER and pent up and I feel terrible that I can't do more with him. He's going stir-crazy!! I feel like a bad Mom, he's watched so much TV this week... Thank God LO isn't sick at all, praying it stays that way!


----------



## embeth

Thanks Donna.. I've always co slept.. My toddler is still
In with us, I did swear this time I bought a nice bedside crib I would use it, just get too tired and think sod it! Lol! 

TTC hope your dh is better soon and you can all get out! Xx


----------



## DannaD

Sooo ladies... anyone had PP sex yet? I'm kind of dreading it, I'm worried it will hurt or not feel the same :/

Also I tried my jeans today and they don't fit. I think they will never fit again, it's my hips that got larger :(


----------



## Lucy3

Not for me yet Danna &#128584; All I can think about when I got to bed is how much sleep I can get!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have dtd twice now, once at around 3 weeks pp, I felt completely fine and then once last weekend. My husband desperately wants it more, but I just am too tired to be bothered!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

Still waiting for the PP bleeding to stop before we can have sex. I'm ready to get back to it lol!


----------



## embeth

Between the pp bleeding, baby in my bed and boobs pouring with milk I think it will be quite a while before I'm ready again &#128521;&#128521;
My normal clothes don't fit either.. It is strange as things i wore when heavily pregnant seem nearly as tight now! I have a stone and a half to get back to pre pregnancy weight tho &#128533; xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

No sex for me yet, for some reason I thought you were supposed to wait 6 weeks?? I've stopped bleeding altogether, so maybe I'm gtg? DH will certainly be happy if that's the case, though we'll have to be very careful as I'm not back on birth control yet. I'm not worried about pain/discomfort at all as everything is still the same down there, I suppose that's one benefit of having an emcs.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

They suggest 6 weeks, but it's whenever you feel comfortable. For some it's earlier and others it's longer. With my first it wasn't comfortable a months afterwards, this time it felt fine at 3 weeks.


----------



## donnarobinson

I had sex after two weeks had stopped bleeding and everything felt fine X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I waited until 8 weeks last time. I think I will do the same this time as the bleeding is still there on and off.


----------



## DannaD

Here they say between 4-6 weeks, or whenever you feel up to it! But here we get a PP app with our doctor at 6 weeks where they check if everything is fine down there so many people wait for that I guess?

I stopped bleeding this week, and I kind of want to get it over with, or I'll get more and more anxious I think... still need to start taking birth control so at least another week. OH can't wait... it's the longest he's been whitout for a loooong time, and I think he feels a bit left out because the baby is my priority now, haha


----------



## Frustrated1

We also only waited two weeks. Have got to go into hospital on Thursday to have some retained placenta removed. Have given it long enough now to come out on its own and the tablets they gave me to try and shift it two weeks ago didn't work. i could really do without being interfered with down there after giving birth. Still, if we want to try IVF again in the summer then I need to sort it out sooner rather than later &#128543;


----------



## embeth

Hope it goes ok on Thursday xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope all goes ok on Thursday frustrated. 

I really want to have pp sex but am still bleeding.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the removal goes well Frustrated :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks ladies. I am still bleeding but not heavily enough to prevent sex. Am hoping the op doesn't result in any blood loss as I don't want my iron levels to plummet further. Ended up stopping the iron tablets as I thought they were contributing to Corey's awful wind and constipation (albeit i know breast fed babies are not meant to get constipated). It's four days now since he had a poo and it's the second time this has happened. He spends a lot of the day crying with wind and farting. The first nine days were so easy with him it's been a bit of a shock to have a fractious baby since then, hence my absence from the forum. The good news is that after failing to regain his birth weight by 14 days he went on to put on 19oz in the next 14 days and was 10oz 5lbs when he was four weeks old. At least all of this feeding and pumping is doing some good! He takes two 4.5oz expressed bottles during the night.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls it's my eldest birthday today been a busy day can't believe he's 4 x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope CJ has a great birthday :D


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies, not checked in , in a while. hope everyone is ok. My little lady is 1 month tomorrow and now weighs 8lb exactly :)
xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's gone so fast Tasha!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun aww it has gone fast tasha 
It flies by it really does X


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz hasn't popped since wednsday and then before that hasn't popped for two days 
Health visitor said its fine as long as poop isn't hard when he does go but that seems an awful long time to go with no poop X


----------



## Frustrated1

I think it will be a week tomorrow since Corey's last poo! Still, they say breast fed babies can't get constipated....


----------



## embeth

Jacob was breastfed and would have staged of going days without pooing! He used to get quite uncomfortable.. Isabelle poos lots! All over her this afternoon had to put her straight in the bath!!
Happy birthday to your eldest Donna! 
We be had a day of my sons football... Was freezing! Followed by birthday parties. It's our 10 year wedding anniversary tomorrow , this time 10 years ago we were in Florida about to get married in the sunshine and I was pregnant with my eldest but didn't know it!! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Happy wedding anniversary Embeth! How fun getting married in Florida! We got married in Honolulu and I love that it says that on the kids birth certificates! Was so fun and tropical :) 

Annabel does lots of poo! But less at night thank goodness. I've started rinsing her under the tap when I change her. She likes it and I think the wipes are hurting her little bottom, poor poppet.


----------



## DannaD

Gabbie has 1 poo a day, around the same time. She'd very regular. I, on the other hand, am pretty constipated because of the iron supplements &#128546;


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy wedding anniversary embeth
Cruz is formula fed hope he poops today he use to poop lots when he was born 
He only woke once again last night 
8pm - 1.45am bk of til 7 he stired from about half 6 cuz Chad was shouting me from his room and disturbed Cruz x


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls, so wish I was back in Florida now!!so cold here at the moment! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy anniversary Embeth!


----------



## Spudtastic

Dd1 pooped about 8 to 10 times a day.
Dd2 can go a whole day without one. Thank goodness. I have cloth nappies.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly used to poop loads. She just seemed to leak it out all day :haha:


James usually poops 1-2 times a day although he has gone longer but seems to get very uncomfortable and strains. Last night I changed 4 nappies one after the other because each time I changed one he would poop straight away!


----------



## embeth

Bevziibubble said:


> Holly used to poop loads. She just seemed to leak it out all day :haha:
> 
> 
> James usually poops 1-2 times a day although he has gone longer but seems to get very uncomfortable and strains. Last night I changed 4 nappies one after the other because each time I changed one he would poop straight away!

This is what Isabelle does a lot! Or in between me taking a dirty nappy away and getting the clean on poo squirts all over me!!


----------



## donnarobinson

He finally pooped and was soft so wasn't constipated he kept popping 4 nappies I changed one after the other lmao 
He's been such a good boy today he's slept loads and kept falling asleep in his bouncer 
Does any one use sleeping bags? I don't no when to switch from swaddling to his sleeping bag X 

Here is he 5 weeks on Tuesday 

https://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq196/Donnarobbo88/Mobile%20Uploads/14CF5D9E-FD9A-4237-A42A-420F44F70942_zpsjtygfqtf.jpg

https://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq196/Donnarobbo88/Mobile%20Uploads/C72FD603-D193-4359-927F-392E3210EDCC_zpsx5rpjt0u.jpg

https://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq196/Donnarobbo88/Mobile%20Uploads/8FADA939-1A3C-413A-A698-BD00BF991FC8_zpstnltux4u.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Cruz finally pooped. Sounds like he was saving it all up, lol!


We used sleeping bags from the start as I don't know how to swaddle, lol.


Cruz is so cute, he has beautiful eyes :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I think he was to lmao 
He's in his sleeping bag and hVing his bottle for bed bless him see how he goes he escapes the swaddle now anyway thanks Hun x


----------



## embeth

Hope he sleeps well Donna.. He is gorgeous, so cute xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun! 

Ino I obv felt like this after my other boys I love them all so much but I am so in love with Cruz he literally completes me he's perfect and I don't no if it's maybe because he's such a easy baby for now lol or Ino he's my last but I really and truely feel like bursting every time I look at him 
I spent a lot of the first few months wishing time away with Chad he was hard work and I found it hard going from 1-2 this time Cruz had just slipped right in X


----------



## Lucy3

That's great Cruz is a good little baby :) he's really is handsome! 

I had to stop swaddling my DS pretty early as he escaped! But Annabel is happy to stay in her little swaddle. 

I think I did too much yesterday as we were moving some furniture around and now my section area is a bit tender. Oops!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Cruz is adorable Donna!

Can't believe the differences in poop :haha: Thomas poops multiple times a day, but then he also wakes up every 2 hours to be fed so I guess what goes in must come out! Last night he let us go an entire 4.5 hours before waking us to eat, amazing! Fx we get another stretch like that again tonight.


----------



## embeth

Hope u get that stretch again tonight fit!!

Lucy fx the section scar holds up for u! Have some rest &#128521;

Donna I know what u mean.. I feel like this time round I am enjoying her so much and am in no rush for her to her big. Plus I'm finding my toddler so cute at the moment he is such a good boy all the time I just want to sweep him up and cuddle him constantly!!

There's illness going around our house at the moment.. Dh was ill a while ago with stomach pains/feeling ill, ds1 was sick last week and is still
Suffering with bad stomach pains and then my 2 year old was sick everywhere last night! It's 3 am here in sitting up with Isabelle and feel rough.. Flu like and sick &#128528; typically it's half term and I just don't have the time to be ill!! Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Hope you feel better Embeth, flu and newborn just don't mix! I was ill for a few weeks, just took ages to get over it because of the sleep, or lack of. Fingers crossed its a mild one! Especially with your big boys being home. 

I gave Annabel a bath too early last night and she had her big sleep from 730 so I didn't get a good stretch. Late bath tonight! 

I've had a whole day at home and it's now 530pm and I'm so bored and ready to escape!! &#128518;


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all better soon embeth :) 
Cruz had a bath last night he's so chilled out its 7.45am here and he's still asleep in up with the boys we've got decorators coming to do out front room today dreading it but can't wait till its done .
Cruz went to bed at 7.20pm last night didn't wake till 3am and that's him still asleep 
I don't no what I've done to my ear but it sounds muffled like I've got water in there X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon Embeth :hugs:


Hope the front room gets done soon Donna. Wow Cruz slept really well!


James was up every 1-2 hours again. Even my daughter never slept this badly! It's kind of a blessing in disguise that she has never slept through because after four years I'm so used to having little sleep now, rather than it being such a shock to the system! :haha:


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls, actually woke
Up not feeling too bad this morning.
Was up a lot in the night with Isabelle she seemed to have bad wind but woke up feeling better than I did in the night!

I have so so so much ironing to do it's depressing &#128533; doesn't help that Isabelle is very naughty at being put down in the day! I have told my two eldest they are to spend 30 minutes cleaning their rooms.. They re not friends with me now!! Lol!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you're feeling a bit better Embeth :)


Hope you manage to get the ironing done. James is the same with not letting me put him down!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Dd2 is for me an awesome sleeper. She does 2 to 3 hour stretches at night with at least one 3.5 hour sleep.. Dd1 was the worst sleeper. She spent 45 minutes bf then she was awake 45 minutes to an hour later. This was until 9 months then it was every two hours until two years. Even now at 3 years she wakes up a few times. I was severely sleep deprived for a long time.


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm so far behind! It's been busy around my house so I haven't been on here much. 

had my 6 week check up today and all is well. ready to start losing all the extra weight. I'm already 23 lbs down, so that's a start. 

hope everyone is well, I will have to read back as much as I can! :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Blessed momma - 23lbs down is amazing. Well done.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Blessed, that's such a good weight loss :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Well done blessed I have my check up next week X


----------



## embeth

Hi blessed and well done on the weight loss! I've started trying to lose it this week.. Once it had my 6 week check all being well I'm going to start running.. Can't wait to fit my clothes again!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Nicely done with the weight loss Blessed!

I'm down 20-some pounds too but I gained a horrific amount of weight so I still have a long way to go. Can't wait to start running again as well, I even miss burpees LOL. Hopefully I'll get clearance to work out at 6 weeks but I had an emcs so who knows.


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't no what I've lost yet I lost two stone in 5 weeks after Chad so really hope it's the same this time .. 
I gained about two stone in pregnancy but a stone of that was what I originally lost at the start but having three kids in four years has took its toll and I'm over weight anyway I need to try and get my body back to kind of normal lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am around 3 lbs off my pre pregnancy weight. I just want to get my fitness back now, I feel quite squishy! Lol


----------



## embeth

Wow bev 3lb!! So jealous!! I am a stone and a half off pre pregnancy weight!!we go on holiday at the end of May it's has to be gone by then!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

I lost 25lbs (by doing nothing) and need to loose 10lbs more to get my pre-pregnancy weight. I need to work out but with my baby always on me, I don't know when it will happen. If only it wasn't winter, I could go outside xP


----------



## PitaKat

I'm down about 12 lbs, but only gained 24, so I'm halfway to my pre-pregnancy weight. I'm in no hurry to get rid of it though, its winter and I'm always cold, so I'm okay with the extra weight for a while


----------



## Frustrated1

I put on 48lbs with this pregnancy (marginally better than the 55lbs I put on last time round!) and have lost 25lbs so far. 23lbs to go and am also aiming to shift it by the middle of May when we go on holiday.


----------



## TTCBean

I've lost a total of 21 lbs so far... I put on a total of 28 pounds. 7 more until pre-pregnancy weight. I feel so squishy! I started working out here and there again 3 weeks pp. I am hoping I can figure out how to manage house/baby/toddler and get daily work outs in again. Soooo exhausted just thinking about it!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls Chad spent his first night in his new toddler bed last didn't do to bad woke once or twice shouting me in the night but he done good he's been waking and shouting me a bit recently and he's always been a great sleeper I don't no what's got in to him but hope it stops soon 
Cruz woke twice last night second time was cuz Chad disturbed him I'm up with Chad now Cruz and CJ are still asleep 
CJ was burning up again last night and was in bed from 6pm I have no idea why my kids get ill so much 
We went shopping yday and spent £300 on new clothes for cjs birthday he WA S spoiled but really needed them gotta love next & jd lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Chad starts sleeping better Donna. Hope CJ is feeling better soon :hugs:


Got James weighed yesterday and he's now 11 lbs 12 oz :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him they grow so quickly don't they! Cruz was 10lb 11oz a week ago so he's defo 11lb odd now if not more lol! X


----------



## embeth

Ah they're all growing so quick! Isabelle hasn't been weighed since her 10 day midwife check.. Going to take her next weeks she feels like she's really starting to fill out. 
Not sure to do with the kids today.. Thinking maybe a trip to the shops and a hot chocolate at Costa!! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

enjoy your hot chocolate, sounds yummy :)


----------



## Spudtastic

I lost all my pregnancy weight by the first week. I only put on 14lb this pregnancy. However I still have 20lb of the pregnancy weight from my mmc which I never lost before getting pregnant with Seren. My parents are here and they love sugar so I'm finding it hard.

Seren also has colic in the afternoons/evenings so it's quite stressful. My poor dd was so tired this afternoon and really needed me but I was feeding/soothing a screaming baby and dd tried to headbutt Seren. Normally she's so good but was just so tired at a time I normally play with her. I feel so guilty for not giving her what she needs.


----------



## embeth

It's stressful spud isnt it!?! It seems for me every lunch time when it's time to get Jacob down for his nap ( he still likes to be rocked to sleep in his pram) Isabelle
Starts screaming and decides she's hungry.. I end up standing up breastfeeding with one hand, rocking a pram in the other and shouting at my two eldest to be quiet!! Lol!! Craziness of lots of kids!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Hope you are all doing ok girls :hugs: I haven't been on here for a while.

Elizabeth is doing well, she's started sleeping more. We put her down at 10pm and she wakes up around 1am and DH gets up with her then she wakes up around 5am and I get up with her. I have my 6 wk PP check up today and I'm not looking forward to it! Don't like the thought of Elizabeth sat in the waiting room with all the germs flying around. 

Also got the HV popping round today, I find them so annoying.

I can't believe how fast time is flying, she will be 7 weeks on Sunday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww she's so cute. Can't believe how fast the time is going!
Hope your 6 week check goes well :)


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautIful :) can't believe how big our babies our gettIng Chad is 2 in two weeks it literally feels like he was just born let alone Cruz 
His new bed has been goin good he's waking early again just gone 6 but he's been staying in bed for now lol. I want him all settled in his new bed for when Cruz goes in there with him which won't be for a long time yet but still. X


----------



## Frustrated1

She's gorgeous Lilly! I told my health visitor that I didn't need to see her again after the first visit. It's not mandatory. I simply take Corey to one of the baby clinics every two weeks to get him weighed. We've only been once so far (at four weeks). We will go again next Wednesday when he will be exactly 6 weeks. 

Am currently at the hospital waiting to go down for my operation to have the retained placenta removed. Feeling nervous. I hate being knocked out.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Chad is doing well in his own bed apart from the early wake ups. 


James had a high temperature in the night last night. It was weird, my DH brought him up to bed and said his forehead felt hot so I used one of those forehead strip thermometers and it said it was normal. Then in the night it went up to 39! He still feels a bit warm on his head but the thermometer says he has a normal temp now. I tested with a digital one and that's normal too. I think he's a bit under the weather. 
Holly fell on him this morning as well on the bed. I was in the other room getting him some clothes and Holly started crying her eyes out saying she had nearly fallen on him. James then started crying. She keeps changing which part of him she fell on though, I think she's named all body parts by now! He looks fine apart from a small red mark on his tummy that has gone now. He is very fussy but he was before that anyway with being a bit under the weather. I think he is fine from it though, Holly was more upset about it than him bless her.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everything goes well today Frustrated :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Hope all goes well frustrated.. Bev hope james is ok.. I sometimes think Isabelle feels a bit hot remember having the same with Jacob. 
Lily she is gorgeous they are all growing so quickly really feels like yesterday we were all pregnant talking about plans for when they re here. Hope the hv goes ok, I have mine coming again in a couple of weeks even though she spent an hour and a half hear on her first visit!!! Don't know what the hell she is going to talk about this time!!

I'm officially done with half term.. My two eldest driving me mad with the arguments!! I think I am going to make them all wrap up get Isabelle all warm in her pram and take the dog for a long walk!! Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Well HV called and said she couldn't make my appoinement so that's booked for next week now, typical! 6 week appointment went ok (apart from the fact I turned up to the appointment 2 hours early :dohh: can't even blame pregnancy brain anymore!) discussed contraception and apparently condoms aren't very effective in preventing pregnancy....Hm that's funny as I'm sure they over 90% effective!! (Can't remember the exact figure) and used them for 6 years with DH no problem! Why are doctors always so determined to get you on the pill, she even said 'oh well as long as you won't be unhappy if you get pregnant again" :dohh: we usually just use the pull out and pray method but she would have had a heart attack if I'd of told her that :rofl:

I'm always checking Elle to see if she is too hot, I'm dreading her getting sick :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope today went ok frustrated :) 

I've weighed my self today I've lost all my baby weight I'm still fat tho having so many babies x got about 2 & half stone to lose s


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz always feels hot as well X


----------



## Bevziibubble

We use that method too Lilly. I haven't dared to tell a HV or doctor though :rofl:


----------



## LockandKey

Hope your surgery goes well Frustrated.

I've weighed myself also and at 2 weeks I was only 6lbs away from my pre pregnancy weight, and 12lbs away from my goal, and since then I've actually gained weight :wacko: I've put on 6lbs, it's infuriating! Good thing I've had my 6 week check up as my midwife gave me the green light to go back to the gym. Hopefully I start losing again once my period returns and my hormones balance out more.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I had my 6 week appointment yesterday and I was right around my pre-pregnancy weight. It would be exciting if I wasn't so terribly overweight still! I gained about 35 pounds in between ds1 and ds2. I've already started a better way of eating, although all those valentines chocolates really set me back, and hopefully I'll start losing weight. 

I tried going on a walk the other day, but Benjamin doesn't like his car seat very much, or just generally not being held very much. 

I'm also going to talk to my doctor about PPD. I was very up and down my whole pregnancy, although my up was more just not down? If that makes sense. I thought it was just pregnancy hormones and I would feel better once I had him, and I just feel worse. I thought I was feeling better, but this past two weeks have been miserable for me mentally and I can't deal anymore.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww hope ur ok mushy best to talk to someone 
I found it extremely hard going from 1-2 I cried a hell of a lot and even wished at some points I hadn't had another baby which I felt bad about but it was hard work 
Not saying your finding it hard of course Hun just saying your not alone 
You've got all us if u ever need a chat or a Vent
I was 10 stone when I met my oh! I'm 13 stone 13lb now which is bloody huge! I want to get to around 11 stone I was very thin at 10 stone . I really want to work hard now cuz I always end up gaining weight after having them X


----------



## embeth

Lol lily the pull out and pray method is what we've always used.. In 13 years we've conceived all 4 children in month one of trying with no accidents.. I guess we are very lucky I hate the whole contraception talk tho especially 2 hours after I've just pushed a baby out! think if I knew it would mean disaster to have another one we would look at a more reliable method. 
When I weighed myself last week I was 10&1/2 stone.. I started at 9 stone!! Loads to lose:/ 

Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Mushy, I hope you have a supportive doctor? Have you booked an appointment to talk about how you're feeling? xx


----------



## Lucy3

Frustrated hope your surgery went well xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lucy3 said:


> Mushy, I hope you have a supportive doctor? Have you booked an appointment to talk about how you're feeling? xx

Not yet, I plan to call soon. I didn't have a regular doctor through pregnancy and I don't know my regular doctor since I've never been.


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks everyone. Back home now. It seemed to go well. They removed a slightly bigger piece of placenta than they were expecting to find. He isn't entirely sure they got it all. He didn't want to cut too deep and risk damaging the endometrial layer (he is also my IVF consultant and knows we want to try again this summer). 

Mushy - hope you manage to find a sympathetic doctor or counsellor to talk too. I felt miserable after my first which I have always attributed to the difficult labour that I had. 

My HV also had the cheek to ask me about contraception. She clearly hadn't bothered to read my notes properly as why would you ask someone who has had IVF twice to conceive about that. She got very short shrift from me. No wonder she readily accepted that I didn't need to see her again &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## embeth

Glad it went ok frustrated xx

Mushy hope u get a doctor that can help start to feel better soon xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Talking to a doctor is definitely a good idea Mushy. Hope you find a supportive doctor who can help :hugs:


Glad it went ok Frustrated :)


----------



## Lucy3

Glad your surgery went well Frustrated. These health visitors sound awful! I've never heard of them but I think I'm glad we don't have them here! 

Mushy, I would find a female doctor to talk to if you can?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Glad your surgery went well frustrated, I hope they did get it all so you don't have to go back.

I've been asked about contraception from every doctor I've talked to since about 32 weeks pregnant. A few have even asked if I planned to get sterilized! They all seem to laugh when I say we plan to use condoms, because I don't think I would do well on BC. 

My husband and I are both confused about the pull out method, while we understand what it is we don't understand what he would do when he's finished. 

I always go back and forth on whether I do need to talk to a doctor or not, today I've had a good day and I wonder if I've just had a bad day and in fact I'm just over reacting.


----------



## PitaKat

We use the pull-out method too, though i told my midwife we'd be using condoms (which we will if we decide we're serious about preventing, but we want more kids so...) 

Glad to hear it went well, frustrated.


----------



## 3athena3

Glad your surgery went well frustrated!

Hope everything works out Mushy! As for pull out aftermath we usually have an old t-shirt or towel handy for um...deposits. &#55357;&#56842;

We also use the pull out method but always tell the Dr we use condoms so he doesn't lecture us. I was thinking about getting an iud or something this time since he was supposed to be our last but now that we have the ok for one more after a year I've decided against it. We haven't decided on one more yet but honestly it feels like our family would be more complete with 4.

It's been a bit hectic here. During the day while ds is at school is pretty good but getting him ready and dropped off in the morning is frustrating. Then once he gets home he and dd fight. :wacko: I'm trying very hard not to be cranky but Angelo is a bit challenging at the moment. He sleeps ok at night as long as he's in bed with me. He just doesn't think he should ever be put down and now that he's awake more in the day he's pretty crabby about it. Don't want to wish away the baby days since he might be our last but it's hard not being able to get anything done. It looks like a bomb went off in our house. Sorry for the rant. :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is hard to get things done isn't it, I totally understand :hugs:


Took James to the doctors today as his temperature was 38.5 and he's still not himself and just cries the whole time he's awake. The doctor said he has a virus and his throat is quite red. She wanted me to get a urine sample which I finally managed to get and will get results on Wednesday. I hate seeing him cry so much :(


----------



## 3athena3

I really hope James feels better soon. :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Athena Isabelle is just like that! Sleeps ok at night as long as she's with me.. I am managing to get her in her bedside crib for the first 2-3 hours then she's with me for the rest of the night. In the day she ll have really short little naps if I put her down before she screams! She just wants to be on me all the time!! It's been a tough week with it being half term aswell!

Bev... Really hope James feels better soon, horrible with them not being well when they re so tiny x 

I have Isabelle's follow up hip ultrasound this week which I am so nervous they will find an issue this time and she ll need something doing.. Praying it shows normal and they leave it there.. Then a week on tuesday I have an appointment at the breast clinic to check out some lumps in my breast!!doctor said he is sending me as a precaution and he is not concerned, they are soft and movable so hopefully feeding related but I still have my what if moments!! Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

:hugs: Mushy, definitely go talk to a doctor.

Aren't we all naughty using the pulling out method :rofl: Elizabeth was a planned baby and never had any slips ups so we will be going back to that method! It's stupid how doctors give us all a lecture about contraception it's like being back at school.

All this meningitis B info on the news is so scary, so glad Elizabeth is the right age to get the injection.

I'm really missing being pregnant again today :( even if I did HATE the last few weeks.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope Isabelle's next scan goes well and the breast clinic as well hun :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Mushy I hope you find someone you can talk to.

Glad the surgery went ok Frustrated. 

These HV's sound 'lovely' lol sometimes I wonder if they actually live in the real world and read our notes! I usually tell them what they want to hear and do what I believe is right anyway!

Embeth I hope Isabelle's scan goes well.


----------



## embeth

Thanks xx

Lily I'm still missing pregnancy so much! Hoping once I start running/getting my body back it will fade! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope james is better soon bev X 
I feel so lucky Cruz is so content i can lie him in his basket and he just dozes of to sleep of course he has his moments and gets fussed and wants held etc but in general he settles really well sleeps well at night and only really cries if he's tired or hungry X Ino how quick banks can change tho X 
I got a picture of him smiling today aswell! X


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq196/Donnarobbo88/Mobile%20Uploads/D0CCB20F-2119-4F9C-8CC6-434367B74FAC_zps3tbn9cnv.jpg
https://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq196/Donnarobbo88/Mobile%20Uploads/1FACFD5A-6681-4BBA-A82D-6A42E2EEEFD4_zps5fu5gfgz.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww cute smiles! :)


----------



## embeth

Cutie Donna xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls another night with Chad shouting I have no idea what's up with him X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had a rough night hun. I hope Chad starts sleeping better soon :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Hope all is ok with you Embeth x

Aww smiley little Cruz. Adorable Donna! 

Hope you're feeling ok mushy? Make sure you speak to a doctor. 

Get better soon James! It would be hard to get a urine sample from him?

Annabel seems HUGE all of a sudden. She's barely fitting into 0-3 month clothes. She literally just grew out of newborn. She got her first round of immunisations on Friday. I hate them :( she's been sleeping so well (don't want to jinx it!) 10-5am the other night!!


----------



## Lucy3

Athena, Annabel also sleeps so much better when she's next to me and also wants to be held all day. So hard to get much done! I tired to hang out the washing with her in the wrap but her head kept bobbing around it, I ended up just leaving it!


----------



## embeth

I've been using my baby carrier with Isabelle.. She's loves it! It's sends her straight to sleep!!


----------



## 3athena3

Hope all goes well embeth.

What a cutie Donna! Love when they start to smile. :)

Lucy- The same happened with Angelo. I put him in the wrap to try and get dishes done but he was so squirmy and bobble headed I gave up. Had to use one hand to support him and quickly learned washing dishes one handed is nearly impossible.:wacko:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I wore James in a Mei tai today and got lots of housework done. It's so handy as he doesn't like to be put down.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had the worst night I've ever had with chad He slept fine until 1.45am 
Went to bed at 6 shouted once went to sleep I heard him crying at 7 he was curled in a ball in floor think he fell out so I put him back then didn't hear a thing until 1.45 
Cruz woke for a bottle at 1.30 so I did him then Chad started and didn't stop til gone 3am
Al the time Cruz was grunting in his basket 
Must of finally gone back to sleep then Cruz woke at 5ish for a bottle then my eldest son comes in before 6 and God nows how many more times I went into Chad I'm actually so tired its unreal! I've never in the whole two years chads been here had a night like that with him ! &#128553; X
What the hell is goin on any tips girls X


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry you had a bad night with Chad. I don't have any advice sorry as Holly has never slept through since she was four months old. Fingers crossed this is just a temporary phase and he will start sleeping better soon :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun I'm hoping to lol 
I'm taking Cruz to the Drs tomoz his cheeks are so dry and red looking X.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww hope the doctor can help xx


----------



## Lucy3

Donna it's so tough having a wakeful night. Try and sleep during the day if at all possible. Hope you get through the day ok (lots of coffee!) and have a better night tonight x


----------



## embeth

Sorry you've had a bad night Donna.. No really advice.. Mine have all co slept until 3/4 then just been fine in their bed! Isabelle is such hard work at the moment she just screams lots in the day and wants to be held its tiring me out :/ 
Lucy I'm so jealous of u living in Australia.. My sis and her boyf arrived in Melbourne yesterday for the next part of their travels she's been sending me pics.. Looks gorgeous!! We have been looking into moving over for a while may start investigating properly!! Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth, that's so cool your sister is in Melbourne today!! It was a beautiful day here yesterday, we spent the afternoon drinking wine at the beach :) move here!! I'll be your tour guide!


----------



## Lucy3

Annabel slept for hours in her car seat, it was a great afternoon!

Did you get a better night Donna? I had annoying insomnia. Woke up at 1am and didn't go back to sleep till 4am
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## donnarobinson

It's 11pm
He's Alredi been awake loads he's got conjunctivitis tho his eyes all
Stuck together and he's crying and getting frustrated it's horrible tho isn't it 
I'm hoping once he's better be will sleep properly 
Lovely pic Hun x


----------



## embeth

Morning girls, 

Great pic Lucy these sunny pictures are killing me! lol! I'm
Desperate for a bit of sunshine.. We go to florida 
in May I just cannot wait!!
Donna hope ur night wasn't too awful xxx
I have really got to make a conscious effort to get Isabelle back in her cot once she's fed.. She starts off in there but once she comes in to feed I fall asleep and we co sleep.. Twice now uv woken and she's been in a funny position and it scared me the thought of squashing her. 

Kids back to school today ( yippee) I plan to get Isabelle weighed she is really started to feel chunky! And start some toddler groups with my little boy! Xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning Hun well chads eyes seem fine this morning lol 
He did wake but not as bad as last night didn't hear him after 1 til he woke at gone 6 
Cruz keeps waking up at 1am & 5am past few nights no matter what time he goes to bed . 
He's 6 weeks tomoz and going to start some sort of bedtime routine but I'm finding it hard to think how I can bath him with the boys well around there bath time because they have there bath around 5.30ish and obv Cruz won't go to bed till later but I don't want to bath him once chads in bed cuz it might disturb him/ God knows lol was thinking of doing 7.30 / 8pm bedtime for him for now and then probz move it forward as he gets older X hVe a nice day embeth x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely photo Lucy :)


Hope the weigh in goes well Embeth. 
Holly is back at nursery today too. She's had almost three weeks off due to illness and then half term. Her attendance record is awful! 


Hope you can figure out a bedtime routine Donna. I find it really hard when putting Holly to bed and James is in my arms crying. It takes her a while to get to sleep some nights. It's much easier when my husband isn't on a late shift and can have James downstairs with him while I put Holly to bed. Took an hour last night!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thankfully I just the two older boys to bed and then tuck them in and leave but with Chad all of a sudden shouting it's harder goin up and down lol . 
CJ is always I'll and having time of nursery he was practially of for for weeks over Xmas and then with me having Cruz was off again X 

It's my 6 week check up tomoz still hVent recieved anything about cruzs yet or for his jabs X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your 6 week check up goes well. I haven't had an appointment through for James' jabs yet either xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Elizabeth is in such a grumpy mood today! I have to call the doctor later today to arrange her jabs - not looking forward to them :nope: it's not the injections I'm worried about its her being a nightmare after them. I've already got the Calpol in the cupboard ready and waiting.


----------



## embeth

I dread the jabs lilly! It looks likes its 4 they have at once for the first lot!! 

Well I took Isabelle to be weighed today.. The little chubby bubba!!She is now 11lb6!!!&#128559;&#128559; can't believe in 4 weeks she's gone from 8lb1 At birth! Pleased my milks doing a good job!&#128512; she's now on the 91st centile.. 

First day of my diet today.. Been so strict all day and I'm starving!!


----------



## Spudtastic

HI ladies. Seren will be 6 weeks at the weekend and we have her jabs on the Monday after. I also have my final check up with the midwife on Friday so I'm going to be cheesy and get her some chocs and flowers to say thank you. She's been bloody amazing.

Ive always let my 3 year old come into our bed but if Seren is awake feeding dd1 wants to watch her and then she keeps Seren awake and wakes up more herself and we are then all awake for hours. So now the sticker fairy comes if she stays in her own bed. She can still come in our bed for morning cuddles and get a sticker. I'm slightly sad about it but we all need our sleep.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry Elizabeth is so grumpy today Lilly. I'm not looking forward to James' injections either. 


Oh wow what a good weight Isabelle is embeth! James is only 11 lbs 12 oz and he was born at almost 10 lbs!


Aww that's lovely of you to get your midwife a gift Spudtastic. 
The sticker fairy sounds like a great idea :)


----------



## embeth

Yeah I can't believe how heavy she is!! She does feed constantly though! 

Spud that's a nice thing to do for your midwife.. I only saw my community midwife a few times.. Saw her coming out the bakery local to us the other day and she didn't even say hello! Would be lovely to have a midwife all the way through that was nice. 
I fell asleep getting my toddler to bed tonight so am wide awake now and watching dh do the ironing!!&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## TTCBean

DS is up to 12 lbs 7 oz!! He's a big boy, born 8 lb 1oz. I had to put away all newborn clothing! He really likes to nurse! He's a pretty easy going baby... as long as he's in my arms! Won't tolerate DH for longer than a few minutes and wakes as soon as he is put in his cot in his room. We've been co-sleeping, which I really wanted to avoid, but the co-sleeper in our room he wakes instantly too... we will get there though! He seems to go through a cranky period, betweeen 7-9 where he just cries. It's been about 2 weeks now, hoping it tapers off soon!


Was supposed to have my 6 week check last week but my midwife was sick, so rescheduling when she feels better. She is so great! She calls to chat to see how I'm feeling and even offered to go out with me and newborn for coffee, etc. I was feeling like I need to get pregnant again asap so I can still see her regularly, haha!


----------



## embeth

He sounds like Isabelle.. On me she's great anywhere else she likes to make her voice heard!! 
&#128517; wanting to get pregnant to see your midwife!! She sounds so nice! Must don't get anyone like that here don't think there's enough continuity of care to get to know one well enough xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Funny how all the babies have their own personalities! Thomas is happy to be held by anyone, loves being in his carseat and stroller, is a dream when we take him out and is also happy to be put down in his swing or rocking chair, but God help you if he gets even a little bit hungry - he'll go from sound asleep to complete meltdown in 0.3 seconds. :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

James loves being held. He always wants to sleep on my chest at night!


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad is the same hunger wise he can be asleep and then screaming lol he's been not goin as long at night and waking twice he went bed at 7.30pm woke at 12.30am then again at 3.30am and woke up just gone 6 and wouldn't settle back of 
I have my 6 week check today X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your 6 week check goes well xx


----------



## embeth

Hope your check goes well Donna xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Benjamin is happy as a clan if he's on/next to me or in his swing. He doesn't like his carseat too much. Alexander loved his carseat and would almost instantly pass out if put in it. He's such a happy boy though, he smiles a lot! 

Benjamin has his 8 week appointment next Wednesday and he'll be getting a few shots. I hate shots! I'm interested to see what he weighs too!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160217_055744.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DannaD

Gabbie doesn't smile a lot, she's very pouty! Hopefully it will pass &#128514;
She hates being alone. She's fine in her moise basket during the day when we interact with her, but not at night!


----------



## embeth

These babies have their own little personalities so young.. Cuties!
I have Isabelle's hip scan in the morning..feeling anxious about it and praying it's all it normal.

Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Isabelle's hip scan goes well :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

My check is tomoz I've stil gt baby brain lol ! 

Cruz isn't very well I don't think he keeps being sick and it came
Out his nose he's only
Drunk 4oz for bed think we're in for a long night bless him . 
I've got a sore throat aswell X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww hope you and Cruz are feeling better soon :hugs:


Got the HV coming round tomorrow. I'm not sure what for. When she referred James for his tongue tie she said she would come for an appointment xx


----------



## embeth

Bevziibubble said:


> Aww hope you and Cruz are feeling better soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> Got the HV coming round tomorrow. I'm not sure what for. When she referred James for his tongue tie she said she would come for an appointment xx

I have mine again in a couple of weeks bev, she said it was a post natal visit for me.. Hope she doesn't stay as long as last time! X


----------



## Lucy3

Hope Isabelle's hip check goes well today x 

Aww poor cruz feeling sick, fingers crossed its not a long night for you Donna!

I had one of those mornings where two littles ones was too hard. Had to get Annabel's passport done and it required 3 car trips and a hungry baby, tired toddler and it was all just too much! They both had a good nap and I managed to as well so hoping the afternoon doesn't have as many tears!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls Cruz seems to be waking more each night well now he's still only waking twice but isn't going as long between waking don't no if it's cuz he's not feeling to good . 
He went bed at 7.20ish woke at 12 ish then 3ish and awake just gone 6am I seem to always have early birds even tho he would go bk to sleep if I fed him upstairs I gt up with him as CJ and Chad were awake I don't really mind tho it means he will soon be getting up and going to bed around the same times as them X 
The dr has referred him to the hopsital about his eye still weeping said its probally a blocked tear duct X
Oh and he has eczema on his face they've gave me junior oilautum cream but it's making him look more red but softer it's ashame his face is bright red X

Good luck with the scan embeth sure will be fine x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck today Embeth :)


Sorry you had a difficult morning Lucy. Hope your afternoon was better :hugs:


I hope Cruz's eczema clears up soon with the ointment Donna. Hope his eyes are ok. 


Got the HV coming later. My husband is trying to sleep after night shifts as well so I hope she doesn't be too loud and wake him up!


----------



## embeth

Thanks all leaving very soon will let u know how it goes.

Donna hope u can get cruzs eye and ezcema sorted xx

I got proper smiles from
Isabelle yesterday just love it when they start responding xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww yay for smiles!



Had the HV visit. It didn't take long, she just asked how things were going and did a PND questionnaire xx


----------



## embeth

Hi girls 

Well had her scan.. She slept through it bless her! 
Hip right hip is normal but her left is borderline and a couple of degrees out. Bit stessed was hoping it would all be fine. The lady said if when they do her hip examination if its normal they ll prob do nothing. I'm worried this is just going to go on and on and she ll end up in a harness thing.. She said she ll compare her 1st and 2nd ultrasound and we ll get a report so not sure what happens next.. Hoping her next physical exam will
Be ok I know they do it again at 6 week check anyway xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I'm sure it wil all be fine Hun sorry you didn't get the all clear today 

Well I had my check and I've lost another 5lb since last week so pleased hope I can keep it up :) X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you didn't get the all clear from the hip scan embeth :(
Hopefully next time you will get a definite answer and everything will be ok :hugs:


Well done on the weight loss Donna :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls, feeling a bit fed up over it tonight.. Googled too much now thinking all sorts &#128542; I'm particularly worried as at 2 days in on her first ultrasound she said normal and now one is slightly out which must mean it's got worse for some reason.. Just want to know if her physical examination will be normal now.

Well done on the weigh loss Donna.. I have started my diet this week, feel a lot better for cutting down on carbs and sweets, will weigh myself next week. 

Xxx


----------



## Lucy3

Aww Embeth sorry her scan didn't get the all clear. When is her 6 week check? 

I had these feeling of wanting another baby (already?!) last night so found myself reading the November thread (crazy there's November babies coming in!) How's everyone feeling about not being pregnant? 

I tend to lose weight quickly when I'm breastfeeding to the point I have to make an effort to eat more. It actually annoys me! Having said that, I don't lose it in the right places and I'm all out of proportion.


----------



## DannaD

I've been reading the November thread too! Haha. I guess I miss being pregnant and feeling kicks.
But I don't want to get pregnant like I did the first couple PP weeks, I just want to enjoy my little lady now &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I miss being pregnant so much!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyFleur

The last few weeks of being pregnant were awful, I was constantly anxious and just so uncomfy :( I loved most of the 2nd trimester. 

I've already started a new baby name list on my phone and planning names already, DH mentioned last night his mum got pregnant 9 months after he was born... So we shall see!! Id prefer another Winter baby if possible. 

Think Elle must be having a growth spurt as she's feeding every 2-3 hours where as before she started to sleep around 4 hours at a time.


----------



## embeth

Thanks Lucy. Her check will be in a couple of weeks. I'm
Thinking they ll send me a follow up for her to see someone at the hospital I'm hoping they ll just want to monitor her as its so mild. I'm constantly conscious of having her hips in a good position now.. It's a a pain! I sometimes have her in bed with me cuddled up next to me on her side.. Worried about doing that as its not good for hip development..nightmare!

My missing being pregnant thing has calmed down a bit now.. I feel the weight is starting to come off and my stomach is going back to being more normal.. I have t discounted having a 5th and dh has said we can if I want but I will see how I feel in a year or so and how we're going financially. 

Off to a soft play with my toddler and Isabelle today, hoping I can stop obsessing about this hip thing! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't want any more now . I did after he was born and I'm still sad I'll never be pregnant again or have a bump scans etc I love feeling them move and stuff but I don't miss being pregnant I love being able to play with the boys and having 3 in 4 years has took it till I want to lose weight and enjoy them now altho deep down I don't really believe he will be our last we will see oh is adamant were done lol x 
Part of me still hopes for a girl X
But then my head thinks nope in 28 now defo done X


----------



## PitaKat

Sorry it didn't go well, embeth. Hopefully her 6 week check will go better. 

That's awesome weight loss, Donna! I'm down more too, only 8 more lbs till I'm at my pre-pregnancy weight. I need to watch to make sure I'm eating regularly though, I can definitely tell when I'm not eating enough, my boobs just do not produce as much!

I'm enjoying not being pregnant right now. I can eat a large meal without pain, drink a glass or two of wine, and squeeze through tight spaces! Plus I'm just really enjoying my newborn :cloud9:

Last weekend we had a meet-and-greet baby shower for Madelyn, my best friend hosted it at her house, along with my mother-in-law. It was fun, though it didn't go exactly as certain people thought it should :wacko: But I enjoyed getting to spend some time with my friends and my sister, who I haven't seen in several months. 

In other news, we have started the process of buying a house. We've found one that has everything we want. It's out in the country, surrounded by trees  It is a 3 hr drive from my family (which will be quite different from living just around the corner from my parents) and is 3 and a half hours from my hubby's family. Neither of our mothers is particularly happy about it lol.

It's been busy and I haven't been posting much, but I still check in on this thread every day!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I got pregnant with Benjamin 6 months after Alexander. I never even got my first period yet. This time I want to wait until around 10 months or so to a year, I'm not really sure yet. I do want to lose a good amount of weight first, at least get to where I was when I got pregnant with Alexander. 

Sorry there's so much worry for her hip embeth, hopefully all will be fine the next time they check her.


----------



## embeth

Morning girls! 

Sounds like they ll be lots of future pregnancies from this group.. I wander if any of you
Will end up in the same due in groups again &#128521;

Had a good day yesterday soft soft play and lunch out, Isabelle was a good girl too, she slept great last night. I'm finding her so so lovely at the moment she's so alert now and giving me smiles just want to eat her up!!

Glad it's the weekend tomorrow break from school runs for a couple of days xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Morning everyone :)


My big girl is 4 years old today!


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy birthday holly X


----------



## embeth

Aw happy birthday holly.. Hope u all have a lovely day xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad your check went well :)

Wow that sounds great! :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Your bath sounds good! Glad you enjoyed it. x


----------



## Lucy3

Happy birthday Holly! Do you cry at their birthdays or is it just me??

That sounds lovely Heather!

I'm feeling the same Embeth, Annabel is just adorable at the moment and I'm loving how she's reacting more and morning snuggles in bed are just so precious. 

Happy not to be pregnant today! Haha it really is a day to day thing! I tried to get some new jeans &#128584; My waist is like dough &#128556; I need some low rise jeans as these high rise just don't fit!


----------



## embeth

I'm not even attempting to put on my normal jeans yet Lucy... I think I would cry!! I've had a whole 5 days of being on a healthy diet now apart from some chocolate tonight!&#128521; I feel a lot less bloated so hopefully the weight is coming off.. 

Xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Look at my little mans poor face were on the second cream think it needs changing again c he's smiling loads now tho X 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/1ED6539A-E4B5-4E7B-9C44-BE2CC1FD59C9_zps1l6bczwp.jpg

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/FD1A2976-6560-49A5-914A-C9D84153F6BE_zpsjnylzggt.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww he's beautiful :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Aw poor thing Donna, gorgeous smile tho! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Both of mine had baby acne :( apparently it's from the mothers hormones during pregnancy coming out of them?! cruz is a handsome little one, Donna :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun I'm taking him back to the Drs tomoz to get it checked I want to make sure he doesn't have a milk allergy like Chad did x


----------



## Spudtastic

Ladies - my little one has her 6 week immunisation's today. I'm not looking forward to it.

Donna - poor little one. I hope you work out what it is soon. 

My 3 year old touched my tummy yesterday and said 'do you still have a baby in your tummy mummy?'


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies :) im still around just don't post as often. Olivia still doesn't sleep great lol what do all your little ones weigh now? X


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun 
Aww bless her tasha
I have the hv coming on Tuesday she will Weigj cruz then can't wait to see what he weighs now he's such a big boy x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't post much either, but I do read it every day. It'd just hard to reply when I've got two kids all over me all day. Thankfully Alexander is happily cuddling with his daddy! 

I have Benjamin's next appointment Wednesday. I'm excited to see how much he weighs, he's grown soo much! He's turning into a proper little chunk. Here's a couple pictures, one is Benjamin and Alexander both at 8 weeks, Benjamin is on the right. And the other is just a picture of Benjamin filling out a 3 month sleeper way better than I thought he would.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160227_121440.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20160225_212101.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Frustrated1

I try to read every 3-4 days but don't get much of a chance to post. Benjamin is a real cutie Mushy. Corey was 11lbs 3oz when he was last weighed at 6 weeks and 58.5cm. I won't take him to be weighed again until he's 8 weeks. We are waiting for a referral to the paediatrian as a result of his tummy complaints. He keeps getting constipated and is obviously in lots of pain. I've cut out diary but am not sure whether it has made things any better.


----------



## Spudtastic

The vaccinations were horrible. Seren cried so much and she didn't want boob after either. She's sleeping on me at the moment.

Seren weighed 10 lbs 5 Oz with the midwives scale last Friday and today at 6w2d the doctors scale said 10 lb 3. She's 58 cm.

Someone I know had her second baby at 39+2 and he was 11lb. Vaginal delivery with forceps. Ouch.


----------



## embeth

Hi all

Benjamin is gorgeous mushy.. Looks just like his brother with more hair!

Isabelle is a real chunk!! She was 11lb5 last week!! Likes her milk a lot! She feeds from
Me very very often day and night! I'm still waiting to see what I have to do next after her hip ultrasound.. It's on my mind a lot, I have been putting double nappies on her to keep her hips at better angles and using my ergo. Even tho it was only one hip that was v mildly shallow I'm petrified they will make her go in those awful looking harness things!

Hope the referral comes thorough quickly for u frustrated xx

Hope everyone else is ok and doing well &#128521; xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww he's gorgeous mushy ! 
It's a busy life with babies 
Chads sleeping again thank god hope it lasts 
We've just got up its 7am here cruz is still in bed bless him. 
We've moved the cot in to my room now I just need to get new sheets etc ready for cruz going into it . We're putting his Moses basket in it at the mo hopefully he will go into the cot fine . We do have a crib he's only ever napped in it tho but I don't see the point in putting him into the crib to them change him to the cot down the line . 
I had a crib with Chad as well didn't use it then either lol. 
Chad is two on Friday can't believe it its flying by 
X
I have to ring about cruzs jabs now he's 7 weeks tomoz and hasn't had them or his 6-8 week check yet . Can't believe how big he's getting he's really chunky x


----------



## Bevziibubble

James weighs 11 lbs 12 oz but it was over week ago we had him weighed. He has his 6 week check tomorrow but I'm not sure if they weigh them at that check?


Got his first jabs next week. 


He is still getting awful wind and screams so much after every feed because of his bad latch letting air in. The tongue tie appointment is on 5th April so we have to get through another month of this before its corrected :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww poor baby :( that's a joke how long you have to wait chads was cut at 3 weeks old would of been sooner but he had thrush in his mouth they ain't doing cruzs hope it doesn't cause problems down the line 
His face looks a bit better today but he's woke up poorly he's caught my cold I think and he's coughing and so sniffly poor baby x


----------



## Spudtastic

Bev - can't believe you have to wait so long. It must be horrible for you both.


----------



## LillyFleur

Can't believe you have to wait that long Bev! 

Elizabeth has her jabs tomorrow :( I am dreading it, I'm so worried about the fever after. DH has taken the afternoon off work to come with me and be there after incase she gets a bad fever. 

She is so drooly today, I put her on her playmat and within 5 mins the mat was soaked and her hair was all wet from it running down her cheek.


----------



## embeth

Hope her jabs go ok lilly, I always hate them but the screaming stops the minute they finish.. Mine have all been fine afterwards just a little grumpy sometimes. Not sure but think if they get a little temp it can be a number of days before it appears depending on which jabs they re having. 

Does anyone know who's little one has had Jabs recently how many it is for the first lot? My health visitor seemed to think it was 4 different injections!! Poor bubba x


----------



## donnarobinson

I think it's three isn't it I'm not sure I no they have a new meningitis jab now that the didn't use to have mine have all been fine with ther jabs Aswell
It's three jabs and then one by mouth for the rota virus I think x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Bev thats terrible making you wait so long!
Another bad night for me... she's definately my worse sleeper haha.
I forgave her as soon as she gave me her beautiful gummy smile this morning lol
I weighed her myself yesterday 9lb 3oz little dinker dob lol x


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm in new Zealand so it could be different for my bubs but Seren had roto virus drops by mouth and two injections....one in each leg.


----------



## LillyFleur

It's that new meningitis jab that's worrying me as apparently it has a high chance of giving baby a fever when it's given at the same time as other injections (which it will be) 

Of course I'm really thankful that she is able to get the vaccine, especially with the recent news headlines, some private clinics are charging £750 for the vaccine :wacko: which is crazy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow that's expensive :wacko:


----------



## donnarobinson

That's worrying me to lily out hv told us to give calpol before the jabs then 4 hours after them x 
I rung about his jabs today apartly they didn't have my constant down even tho I gave it I need to ring the Drs next week try get him in x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you manage to get Cruz in Donna xx


----------



## embeth

I still need to book mine and Isabelle's checks then the jabs! Can't wait to get them all out of the way.

I have my appointment at the breast clinic in the morning.. Really not looking forward to it. Spent so much time obsessing on Isabelle's hips hadn't given it much thought, now it's close just hope all is ok and these lumps are just related to feeding etc xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your appointment goes well embeth :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Thanks bev x


----------



## donnarobinson

Sure all is fine Hun x


----------



## LillyFleur

:hugs: Embeth


----------



## Lucy3

Thinking of you Embeth x 

Annabel slept 7pm-5am last night!? I didn't even know that was possible! I'm happy she did but my boobs sure did pay for it! She got weighed today, I think she's 11lbs12? It was just on 5 kg which is right at 50 percentile. And her height is around the 20th percentile :) 

Hope James starts feeding better Bev, April does sound like a long way from now :( 

Good luck with the jabs tomorrow Lily - I hate them!


----------



## Bevziibubble

omg what an amazing sleep Annabel had!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope all goes ok Embeth,

Amazing sleep annabel.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Had James' 6-8 week check today. He's doing fine. He is now 12 lbs 9 oz :)


----------



## LillyFleur

Our babies are getting so chunky! :)

Well, Elizabeth had her injections and she was fine and didn't cry too much. DH held her while I stood in the corner of the room looking at a map of the world haha. 

Just sat here on fever watch now, she's had her first dose of Calpol.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Elizabeth was so brave :) Hope there is no fever.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've got Benjamin's shots tomorrow, I'm so not looking forward to them! He's such a content peaceful baby, it'll be sad to see him sad :( 

Although last night he was in quite a mood! I think it's a mixture of gas and reflux. He's always spitting up, eating until his rummy feels like it's going to burst, he gets super tense while nursing and just seems so uncomfortable at times. He also fart like no other!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Benjamin's shots go well. 


Sorry about the gas and reflux. James struggles with that too :(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

My husband is being sent to northern California for the week, and to save my sanity I am going with him. It was last second and we are leaving tonight. So that'll be fun!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope it goes ok!


----------



## Frustrated1

Good for you Mushy! My husband is going away for the week next week and I'm dreading it. We don't have any family here in Jersey so coping with two, especially at bath and bedtime will be hard. I think I'll ask a relative to travel over to stay with us. 

We saw the consultant paediatrian today. He spent over an hour taking a detailed history, examining Corey, watching him feed and trying to wind him. He thinks he has reflux and possibly an intolerance to milk. As a first step he has prescribed omeprazole and infant gaviscon. The omeprazole is to be used daily and the gaviscon when he seems particularly bad as it may make his constipation worse. The next step would be to try a non-milk based formula. I would be sad to stop breast feeding but would try anything to stop his pain. He spent most of today crying and hardly slept at all &#128542;


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him Hun hope things improve soon 
Chad was on prescription milk for an allergy he improved so much 

Cruz was weighed today he's 12lb 14oz my little chunk x


----------



## Frustrated1

Wow, that's impressive! Corey was only 11lbs 8oz today even though he was a pound heavier than Cruz at birth and they were only born one day apart.


----------



## donnarobinson

My good boy slept 7.20pm - 3.20am had 3oz & stiree at 6 so in wv me and we got up at 7 x so he did a 8 hour solid stretch x


----------



## Frustrated1

It must have been a good night as Corey slept from 9.00 until 5.30. He's been up and crying since though! He had 4.5oz when he woke, a massive burp,but screamed when I tried to put him down so I ended up breast feeding him on one side. He just wouldn't settle after that though and has been crying nonstop. Poor thing keeps getting put down as I've been trying to get myself and my 19 month old ready not to mention trying to pump on the side he didn't feed from. Luckily their dad has just got back from the gym and taken over with the older one and the younger one has just fallen asleep in my arms. No doubt he will wake as soon as I try to put him down though!


----------



## LillyFleur

Poor baby has a fever :( she seemed ok after the jabs so thought we had managed to avoid it, she started with it around 10 last night and had some calpol, she didn't settle and just cried when I put her down so I've not had much sleep! 

Temp was back to normal at 5am, but it's back again now at 37.5 :( just given her some more calpol, hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww hope your baby is better soon Lilly :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Poor thing lilly, hope she feels better soon xx

We had a letter today to call to make an appointment as a follow up to Isabelle's hip scan.. They were supposed to call back but haven't! Very anxious to see what they re going to say &#128533; 

Also had my appointment at the breast clinic.. The consultant said he felt nothing concerning and thinks the lumps I'm worried about are just little milk blockages..he says he is going to send me for a mammogram and ultrasound to be sure.. That's made me a little worried fingers crossed they will come back ok x

Isabelle is really changing at the moment, smiling loads and looking much more baby than newborn &#128525; I am going to attempt taking her on the train into London Friday using my ergo.. She seems to love it in there xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Embeth - I'm sure your consultant was just doing his job properly. It sounds like he isn't concerned but is just being sensible/careful/his job. I'm sure everything is OK.


----------



## embeth

Thanks spud xx

I'll be so happy when her hips and my boobs are all sorted and I can look forward to our trip to Disney world in May!! Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Elizabeth is feeling better now, phew! That's good news about the lumps Embeth :thumbup:

I can't believe she's 2 months old today, just had a look back at the photos we took on the day she was born :cloud9::cry: I take quite a lot of photos of her but still feel like it isn't enough.


----------



## embeth

It's crazy how quickly it goes isn't it lilly.. Isabelle's my 4th and I still feel like it's all going to quickly!

Well we have been told Isabelle has been referred to hospital
In London that has children's orthopaedic doctors.. Stressed me out quite a lot!then I got a copy of the letter which just says the second ultrasound found her left hip to be slightly shallow.. Only 3 degrees off what is normal range and she's being referred because of what that doctor I couldn't stand said when he examined her the day she was born.. So I'm really hoping her physical examination will be ok when we take her.. So fed up of worrying about this! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the examination goes ok Embeth. I bet you can't wait to have this sorted after all the worry you have been through :hugs:


Had my 6 week postnatal check today. All the doctor did was ask how I was and talk about contraception, which is exactly what the HV did at the visit last week, so it felt like a bit of a waste of time really.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls cruz has only woke once again past two nights :) 
It's my babies birthday today 

Chad is two can't believe it ! Where has the time gone feels like I just had him X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Cruz is sleeping well!


Happy birthday Chad, hope he has a great day!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun x


----------



## LillyFleur

Cruz sounds such a good sleeper! Hope Chad is having a good birthday.

I find it weird that they make such a big point about mentioning contraception, why!!?? I understand discussing it with really young parents and as maybe they dont know about contraception but Christ sake I'm nearly 30 I know what I'm doing!!! :growlmad: just makes Elizabeh sound like an accident. 

I'm so broody :( I'm considering TTC in 6 months. Hoping it just hormones haha! Even had a baby dream the other night :blush:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

You're lucky donna, Cruz is a better sleeper than my 16 month old! 

Happy birthday to chad! 

Right Lilly?! I had like 15 different doctors through my pregnancy and each one acted like my second was a mistake because he came so soon. Then use that as an example of why the right contraception is important. Like, there was no way I did this on purpose!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow the doctors sound so rude! :x


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls yup Drs always asking me to I've got the pill to start then thinking of trying the coil again X 
Aww I didn't use any contraception after CJ and hoy pregnant when he was about 14/15 months I think it was 
Them after Chad I didn't use anything even tho I should of we got pregnant when he was 8 months but lost the baby then I had the coil which fell out and here cruz is I'm so happy tho he completes us X

I'm sick of people asking if we will be trying for a girl Ino they don't mean anything by it and I think the same when people have all the same sex but then it makes me think like they think we're Not happy with out boys and we certainly am I wouldn't change any of them . I have my moments I think like ahh maybe one more but it's just broodiness I'm Defo done with my boys I have no desire to have anymore really I want to enjoy them growing up now and move on to the next stage we will see how I feel this time next year tho when I'm normally getting pregnant lol X 

Cruz is such a good boy I'm so thankful he makes life easy for me of course he had his moments where he's hard and won't settle but over all he's a little angel x


----------



## LillyFleur

Think my period is coming ughhh having such bad cramps.

Hope you have a lovely Mother's Day girls :hugs: (think in the US it's on s different date?) I've bought myself a charm bracelet for Mother's Day, one of the Chamelia ones so have bought a charm with an E on, a rose charm (for Elizabeth Rose) and January birthstone charm, there is also a January snowdrops charm which I think I might get. I wanted some jewerly to celebrate her birth and this way I can add more charms when I have more kids.


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy Mother's Day girls X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everyone has a great Mother's Day :)


----------



## Spudtastic

My midwife asked me about contraception but she said she has to as it's a requirement. 
I didn't use any contraception after dd1 and we have a three year age gap. Dd1s pregnancy and birth were horrendous so I was put off having another. It still hurt to dtd at 6 months pp. Dd2s pregnancy and birth was much easier. I feel as if I could have another already. I think I want to stick to two though. Having said that I am tempted to try for a boy for dh but then reality hitsand I'm not sure I would cope with 3 children.

I love the bracelet idea. I got charms on a pandora bracelet as a way of remembering my angel babies especially the one I shouldn't have lost (I had a virus and still feel guilty - but then my beautiful Seren wouldn't be here - but I can still grieve and celebrate at the same time).


----------



## donnarobinson

Any babies in a cot yet ? Trying cruz in his tonight he's gettin to big for his basket X


----------



## donnarobinson

Well I moved my baby from his Moses basket to his cot last night and he stil slept good! X He slept 7 - almost 2am had a bottle and wS up at 7.15 am X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay well done Cruz!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless her good girl X


----------



## Bevziibubble

So jealous of all these good sleepers! :haha:


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Sounds like some of u have brilliant sleepers! Isabelle is great aslong as I co sleep with her!! She is still very demanding in the day.. The only place she doesn't moan is in her ergo strapped to me or on her playmate for a while. I still waiting for her next hip appointment and it's driving me insane.. I have been reading about leg fat rolls not being the same on each leg being a sign.. The top roll of fat on each of her legs are different when her legs are straight and together!they go back to looking the same when legs apart.. Do all your little ones have perfectly symmetrical fat rolls??

I have my mammogram this afternoon.. That's going to be fun with boobs full of milk!!! Xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

How did it go Hun x


----------



## Lucy3

Hope your mammogram goes ok! That would be quite uncomfortable with milky boobs! 

Just checked Annabel's fat rolls and I don't think they're exactly symmetrical, one has an extra crease &#128518;


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, 

It was fine thanks, not painful and no milk spillage took about 5 minutes.. Have an ultrasound on Monday really hoping that will be fine.. And i can cancel boobs off the worry list!!

Thanks for checking little fat rolls Lucy &#128517; Bless them and their little chubby legs!! I'm driving myself and dh crazy obsessing about her hips! She has her 6 week check Thursday hoping the doctor doesn't say anything else about her legs to worry me!shes so precious hate to think of her having something wrong! Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Happy to report Benjamin's fat rolls aren't equal either, one leg has a one extra as well! Also, I'm totally loving these fat rolls, my first was always a skinny boy and has never had any extra pudge to him! No rolls on that kid, it was sad.


----------



## Lucy3

&#128561;&#128561; I think i just got my period! What is this about?! Annabel won't take a bottle so I'm feeding her every few hours. Last time I didn't get it till I had completely weaned when he was 10 months. I thought I had ovulation signs two weeks ago but thought I was just imagining them. Anyone else got theres??


----------



## embeth

Aw thanks for looking mushy.. It's obvously quite common fingers crossed for my little one then x

Lucy iv neve had a period until iv weaned from feeding.. Over 2 years with my second! This time I'm still bleeding from birth.. Strange u may have one now. I have heard people say they sometimes get there's early despite breastfeeding xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Is Annabel sleeping for a long stretch at night without feeding Lucy? I think you have to be feeding 3-4 hourly constantly for breast feeding to be a really effective contraception. Once they start sleeping through it loses its effectiveness. 

Corey started on Neocate this morning (5am - his night feed). He's been really bad for the last week, crying the whole time even when being held. It's been really hard to deal with and I hate to see him in pain especially when it could be my milk that is the cause. He doesn't seem any more settled after the formula. He been constantly crying out in his sleep and I'm sure he's going to wake any minute even though he only went down less than an hour and a half ago after 5oz. He was just as difficult to burp as after breast milk ( I got one small one out of him before putting him down). If this doesn't work and I've stopped breast feeding for no reason I will be really upset. Am currently pumping to try to keep my supply up as a back up.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you got your period back already Lucy :(


Frustrated, Maybe it was something you were eating that he has a bit of an intolerance to? Dairy and soy are common culprits for babies being gassy and fussy. I suspect James is a bit sensitive to dairy as he tends to get fussier when I eat too much of it.


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi Bev,

I cut out all dairy over three weeks ago and wheat one week ago. In addition I've been avoiding all of the know gassy foods (broccoli, strawberries, onions, garlic, caffeine etc). There is not much left I can eat at present &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Bevziibubble

That must be really difficult cutting all that out. I'm so sorry your LO is still having issues :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

It will take a while to work the milk that is so give it a couple days Hun x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm formula feeding and no period yet had one after 6 weeks with Chad but not til 12 weeks with CJ

Cruz had his 8 week injections today poor baby X

& I joined slimming world X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I got mine at 16 months last time. Hoping for the same this time!


James had his 8 week injections today including the new meningitis B one. He's not got a fever off it yet but he's not feeding much and is sleeping a lot. He's very upset when he's awake. Hoping tonight won't be too bad.


----------



## embeth

Hope the babies that have had their injections are ok and don't get a temp.. Dreading Isabelle's..have her 6 week check tomorrow so nervous about that too! How many injections do they have for their first lot??

Just been out on my first run post baby.. Only half an hour wasn't too bad!;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

3 needles and one oral vaccine that they drink! 


Well done on your run!


----------



## embeth

Omg poor little things!!&#9785;&#65039;&#128577;


----------



## donnarobinson

Yup cruz had the three and the oral one :( he cried for a bit and has been asleep mainly since X


----------



## embeth

How do they get them to swallow the oral oral one!??


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

embeth said:


> How do they get them to swallow the oral oral one!??

We had his appointment today and I'm guessing it's made to taste good? He had no issues and was quite happy to take it in, where he flips his lid if I give gripe water. 

I feel so sad about the shots, they're horrible! But my little guy weighs just 12 lbs 13 oz and is 23 inches. He's gained 5 lbs since birth and grew 4 inches!


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz swallowed his fine lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning oh what a night cruz slept fine 7-1 had his milk was boiling hot so had calpol & he pooed then he Wundnt go bk down he was just crying for a hour settled of in with me woke again at just gone three had bit milk and went bk in his cot till just gone 7 it's hot this morning and keeps crying he's just having his milk He's had a runny poop to nasty jabs X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had a bad night hun, I hope Cruz is better soon :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun he's been ok the past half hour sat in his chair think the calpol kicked in X


----------



## Spudtastic

I wonder what the third jab is that you get in the UK. In in nz and we get two jabs and the oral gel (for rotovirus). My nurse said runny poos are caused by the oral gel they get.


----------



## donnarobinson

We have a new meningitis b jab do u have that one over there ? X he's really upset again X.


----------



## embeth

Hope cruz feels better soon Donna poor thing xx 

I'm sat down with Isabelle still strapped to me in the carrier! Don't want her to wake but needed to sit down! Feeling very achey and not great today.. Hope I'm not getting something! Xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Olivia had her jabs this morning :( the picture of her face crying is stuck in my head :( she was looking at me smiling when they jabbed her :( 
9lb5oz... Dropped down a centile but they don't seem concerned 
X


----------



## Spudtastic

We have meningococcal. Is that the same as meningitis c? I'll have to look at my book. There were so many diseases vaccinated against in one jab.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think it's the meningitis B one that James had.


----------



## PitaKat

Sorry to hear you've got your period back already, Lucy! I got mine at 12 months pp last time, hoping it'll stay away for that long (or longer!) this time.


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Well I had Isabelle's 6 week check.. Doctor is the same one that has done all my children she is lovely. All was great she is a chunk and has moved to the 91st centile for weight height and head circumference!! We spoke to her about the hips.. She looked at the scan reports and said really doesn't look like there's a lot wrong. When she did the test they do she said no clicks or anything the only thing was that her slightly off hip is a bit more stuf than the other one. I have noticed this myself.. When her knees bend it just feels like her right leg is a bit more relaxed than her left moving outwards. With the bigger roll of fat at the top of her leg plus I am sure sometimes when I stretch her legs one seems tiny bit longer I'm still convinced she has a problem!&#128577; Don't know if I'm looking into things too much.. Never paid attention with my boys. Anyway her specialist appointment came through and is Monday.. Very nervous! Xx


----------



## DannaD

Hugh, just came back from 2 months checkup and everything looked good except she jumped too many percentiles in head growth. Doc didn't seem mich concerned and just said she'd keep an eye on it in later checkups, but I googled and now I'm scared of autism. I wonder if I'll ever feel like all is good, seems like I had anxiety since I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## donnarobinson

My good boy sleep 7.10-4.10 bottle & back of til 7.30am X


----------



## Frustrated1

How much does he take per bottle Donna and how many bottles does he have a day? I'm currently giving Corey 3 X 5oz bottles of Neocate formula and trying to breastfeed three times as well. He usually takes all 5oz but sometimes only takes 4oz. No idea how much I should be giving though. The tin seemed to indicate 3oz which would never be enough!


----------



## embeth

Danna Isabelle's head has gone from a bit over the 50th to the 91st! Doctor wasn't concerned, she has also jumped the same for height. My ds3 has always had a huge head... Off the centile chart! He's fine bright and happy 2 year old! X


----------



## donnarobinson

He's been a bit funny with his milk after his jabs but generally he has 5/6oz every 3/4 hours it was settled down to 5oz every 4 hours till his jabs and normally one in the night so I'd say around 25oz in 24 hours but it can differ greatly . Like today he's only drinking 4oz every 3 hours and If just go with what your doing he will let Uno if he's hungry. :) 
How has he been any improvement with the new milk X

He's has 4 or 5 bottles a day depending on times he has them 
It was 7am 11am 3pm & 7pm then would have one sometimes two in the night 
Today has been 7.30 10am 1pm will be 5pm and I doubt he will wait til 8 for bed so probably be 7.30 for bed X


----------



## DannaD

Thanks Embeth that's reassuring. Gabrielle also grew a lot, her head went from 10th to 50th percentile, so same jump as yours!


----------



## embeth

I think it's quite normal for their heads to grow like that sometimes.. They stay squashed for a while after birth.. I can't believe Isabelles head is the 91st it doesn't look big to me! X


----------



## LillyFleur

Well my period arrived today, fun! I forgot how much of a cow I am :haha: poor DH!! 

Elizabeth has been really bad at sleeping since her jabs and think she was going through a growth spurt at the start of this week (she was wanting to feed constantly)

She just can't self settle anymore, she was waking every 40 min the other night :( today I'm trying to stretch her feeds out to every 3-4 hours (which is what it was previously) I just try distract her a bit from wanting a feed, if she gets upset I get her a bottle, I'm not leaving her to cry.

We don't have a bedtime routine as DH will stay up with her until her last feed and then when she asleep put her down, so tonight we're going to try the whole 'bath, bed & bottle' routine.

Fingers crossed it works!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for the routine :)


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/CF068407-A02F-4EF5-B461-C42630FC487D_zpseffdsxjl.jpg

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/FD8B3B47-E657-4818-B574-F80367E23401_zps80nuinpu.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww gorgeous!


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## embeth

Gorgeous pics Donna, so cute xx

So quiet on here at the moment...hope everyone's doing ok?

I finally have Isabelle's specialist appointment about her hip tomorrow! So so nervous, the ultrasound woman said if they find her hips normal on examination then they probably won't do anything as her ultrasound was only just off normal. Really hoping they find no major issues.

I also have my breast ultrasound as a follow up to my mammogram later on in the day.. All in all I'll be glad when the days done!think I'll be saying a little prayer tonight that all is well by the end of the day. 

Xx


----------



## DannaD

Thinking of you Embeth! I'm sure all will be fine and you'll soon have peace of mind. I had a breast US couple years back, the doc said right away all was okay :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope all goes ok Embeth xx


----------



## Lucy3

That's a big day embeth! Will be thinking of you xx

Aww cruz is a sweetie Donna. 

All ok here. We just got back from a week on the east coast of America. Took us 30 hours in travel to get home! &#128561; Kids were great considering.

Annabel is still sleeping well, such an improvement to my first! My period didn't really get any further than spotting so now I'm thinking it wasn't actually a period??


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck today Embeth. For what it's worth, my friends little girl got put in a harness and they coped really well with it. She was in it for a few months and wasn't the least bit bothered. She was also the first in our group of babies of ten to walk so it never held her back. 

Donna, lovely photos &#128522;

Lucy, wow that's some trip with two small kids! I thought the UK to Perth sounded a long way (there is a chance my husband will go for a business trip at some point in the next year and we would go with him and make a holiday of it). 

Corey is guzzling down his Neocate formula despite the foul smell and taste. Am still giving him 2-3 breast milk feeds a day to try to keep some antibodies going into him. Am not sure whether the benefits of the breast milk outweighs the discomfort it causes him. He is much more settled overall but still has bouts where he seems to be in pain with his tummy. My supply is also dropping despite the pumping and remaining on such a strict diet is making me feel run down. Must get some vitamin and mineral tablets to try and supplement everything I'm missing. Corey projectile vomitted up almost his entire formula feed last night at 20.30 and I was certain he would wake in the night through hunger but my good little boy made it through until 06.20. Not sure I'll be able to get him back down when he finishes this feed though and I've only got 90 mins to get myself up and ready and my 19 month old up, feed, dressed and pack lunch made before heading out the door and I need to finish pumping as I only managed to do one side before Corey woke!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him good boy Corey . 
Me personally I would just give him the formula and stop breast feeding but Ino how much it means to some ladies and I've never breasfeed so easy for me to say. 

Ur did kids great Lucy X 
Good luck embeth sure Al is fine

Cruz is still sleeping good at night but is finding it more hard to settle in the day has decided he doesn't really want to go in his Moses basket now he's much to aware and awake for that lol so he's napping in his bouncer Chad but not for very long the noise stops him I think lol Chad was the same as a baby such a cat napper X


----------



## embeth

Thanks all &#128521;

Isabelle's scan was quite good news.. Her angle on her hip has improved and is now regarded as normal.. The only thing is something to do with the coverage on the joint... Is very slightly under what the like so want to scan again in 5 weeks, if it's improved they will discharge her if is the same probably just rescan again at a later date. She said as it stands she doesn't need treatment.she was saying theeee are probably a lot of babies who if scanned would have the same but never get seen as they aren't sent for scans.. This is all because that doctor on the day she was born was so rough with her hips.. The physio we saw today agreed he shouldn't have been.. Would have been a non issue if it wasn't for him!! 

My scan was all clear.. She also said the mammogram report looked fine just milk ducts so just need to go to my follow up next week and hopefully get it all confirmed. 

All in all a good day just keeping my fx Isabelle can be discharged when we go back next time xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww glad all is ok Hun ! 
All this worry just cuz that Dr. 

Cruz has started to be harder to settle to sleep in the day now 
He doesn't just drop of easily like he did he's to nosey lol. 
He cat naps drops of for a bit then wakes up Chad was the same . 
He sometimes has a dummy I really don't wNt him to have one but it's so easy to just give it him wen he's really tired and won't settle he doesn't have it for bed or in the night only in the day time but I don't want it causing any troubles or him wanting it for bed as he gets older he doesn't always like it and spits it out but I'm sure chads such a good sleeper cuz he never depending on a dummy . He does fall asleep on his bottle for bed but so did Chad at his age he was in bed for 6.50 tonight he was knackered I'm finding it hard to get a good evening routine going wiTh bath and then bed and it stresses me out X he gets over tired atill seems to sleeping well at night thank god X 
Anyone else's baby have a dummy or cat nap
It's hard cuz obv the boys make so much noise in the day he can't sleep x


----------



## embeth

Thanks Donna X

Isabelle is a massive cat napper! She never has long sleeps in the day. I have been trying to get her to have a dummy occasionally she will but slot of the time she won't. I wish she would as she is a real stress head all day and it also makes it easier for me to wean from breastfeeding at night when the time comes. My first had a dummy until he was 2 never caused any problems xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is great news Embeth, you must be very relieved!


We have used a dummy with James and I'm now regretting it as he is way too reliant on it already and he just wants that all the time. He has started preferring it over breast feeds which isn't good as he obviously needs to feed, and recently his latch has been really bad, which in addition to his tongue tie is making things even worse. I'm worried he won't be gaining weight. So I've stopped giving him a dummy from today, which is hard as it works so well with settling him as he doesn't seem to get much comfort from me. He's totally different to my daughter who was and still is very clingy to me.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Olivia doesnt have a dummy, wouldnt take to it but im glad really. She struggles sleeping over my 6 and 4 year olds racket lol.
glad it went well embeth x


----------



## Lucy3

So glad it went well embeth xx 

Annabel won't take a dummy not a bottle! &#128555; My son was the same. It's boob or nothing it seems. Even expressed milk in a bottle won't cut it. Argh! 

She's sleeping 8pm-4.30am every night, I'm loving the consistency. My son was all over the place for the first year. She's going to be 3 months soon... Half of my loves seeing her grow and change into a little girl but the other half of me is sad to see my little baby get so big! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## donnarobinson

CJ had a dummy no problem only had it for naps and bed then stopped it himself . 
Chad wouldn't take a dummy I tried everything
Cruz does sometimes suck it only normally when he's upset or tired in the day and won't settle he doesn't have it at all at bed time . 
He goes to bed at 7 has been slightly earlier past few nights and he wakes once most night sometimes twice 
He has done a 9 hour stretch a few times 
Last night it was 6.50pm - 1.30am then he stored at 6.15am so got him in wv me for a hour then we got up

I hVe my first weigh in at slimming world tomoz wish me luck I hope I've lost I cheated and weighed my self at the Drs I had lost 5lb by there scales but Ino every scales are different X


----------



## embeth

Thank girls. 

Lucy my ds2 would never take a dummy or bottle! It was just breastmilk.. I didn't manage to wean him until 2&1/2! Isabelle isn't keen on the dummy, we have given her expressed milk in a bottle which she takes quite well tho.. Need to keep giving her the odd bottle or I'm sure she ll stop taking them aswell. She is such a madam in the day really hates her car seat will just scream and scream and won't really sit in her chairs at home.. It's either in her ergo on me or on her playmat.. Impossible getting things done or playing with my toddler X 

I've felt exhausted today, think all the stress of yesterday plus I went on a run last night just taken it out of me!


----------



## Lucy3

Annabel HATES being in the car. It's awful! She screams and gets all hot and sweaty. It's been like this the last month. Anyone else have the same problem? 

Embeth Annabel only really likes her swing, which has been an absolute life saver!! I haven't got her a playmate yet &#128584; Keep meaning to!

Good luck with your weigh in Donna!


----------



## embeth

That's exactly how Isabelle is in the car just doesn't stop screaming.. Is really hot by the time she gets out then u pick her up and she's fine immediately!! Maybe I should try a swing!?! I spend my life doing things with one hand at the moment!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Swings are amazing! It's the only way James will settle, he doesn't even like me holding him half the time :(


Both my kids have eye infections yet again! James is particularly bad and his eye has swollen right to his temple :( Just waiting for the doctor to call me back with an appointment.


----------



## Lucy3

Awww hope Holly and James are ok x 

Get a swing Embeth! I borrowed a friend of mines. It's literally changed my life!! She's currently sleeping in it now. She'll even put herself to sleep in it! That's interesting Isabelle hates the car too. What do you think it is? Car sick maybe? Even when I sit in the back and hold her hand it doesn't make any difference. :(


----------



## embeth

I'll have a look for one! I don't think it's car sick with Isabelle as she screams in the house as soon as she's put in it.. If I carry her into school I it to take my eldest two in everyone hears her coming!&#128514; She's getting a name for herself! Even her lovely bugaboo I have is hardly used as she screams in that too!! 

Hope James and hollys eyes get sorted bev.. Isabelle keeps getting green gunk in her eyes I've been using breastmilk on them! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly won't let me near her eyes with breast milk :haha: Have used it in James' eyes though. The doctor has given us antibiotic eyedrops :thumbup:


----------



## donnarobinson

I lost 4lb in my first week of slimming world I'm now lighter than I've been in a long while X I'm 13stone 3 so stil fat lol but getting there X I want to get down to 11 x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done on your weight loss Donna!


----------



## embeth

I think I may need to get Isabelle some drops soon the green gunk is increasing rather than getting better! It's making her skin around her eye sore. 

Well done Donna.. That's a great loss X


----------



## donnarobinson

I feel like I'm cracking up tonight cruz is finding it harder and harder to nap in day will only nap in pram or if I rock his bouncer and even the. That's not for long gone is the baby who would happily go to sleep by himself X
I was trying to bath kids tonight and he screamed the place down :( he gets so over tired he's still sleeping good at night I hope he keeps it up X 
Every time he drops of he wakes up cuz the kids making noise X


----------



## donnarobinson

He went to bed at 6.45pm and went straight to sleep bless him X


----------



## DannaD

Gabbie just had her first shots and now she's sleeping it off, poor baby it broke my heart


----------



## Lucy3

It's awful isn't it Danna:( and the first year it feels like they're all the time


----------



## embeth

Isabelle has hers next Thursday! Hate them so much! X


----------



## DannaD

It's horrible! She's just woken up from a 5 hours nap and will likely go down right after her feed &#128557;


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls X


----------



## Lucy3

All good here, how are you Donna? 

I'm having a hard time seeing my baby grow up! Sometimes I get teary at night when I think about her not being a baby. Crazy mama! &#128518;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww I'm the same Lucy :(


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Me too. I was so sure she would be my last but now that shes growing so quick im not so sure lol


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm good thanks Hun x 
Same here is the most happy content little boy I've ever met and is have ten babies if they were all like him 
He is a joy he's been such a good boy again lately he's been sleeping better in the day and is so happy and smiley he's growing way to quick tho and 10 weeks old on Tuesday X


----------



## embeth

Hi girls!

All these babies growing quickly..Isabelle is growing particularly quickly.. She is in 3-6 month stuff already I think I must have really high calorie breast milk!! She loves the bath so much and it completely exhausts her.. She's just woken from an hours nap in her cot after having a bath.. So rare she does that normally me holding her if she sleeps in the day. 

I've really got to get going with losing this baby weight... Not that long until my holiday and I have a stone to lose still.. Doesn't seem to be falling off yet.


----------



## Spudtastic

Embeth - me too. I've successfully not eaten sugar for three days but my portion sizes seem to have doubled those three days. 
I have 2 stone to lose and feel so fat and sluggish.

I am also sad my baby is growing up. She is 9 weeks and is just over 11 lbs and I've started to put her in 3 to 6 month clothing too. 

I need to exercise but my only chance is after 8pm at night and by then I'm tired.

Seren is also such a good cruisy baby. She also eats hardly anything compared to my older daughter but I think she was a guzzle guts. She would do 15 minutes each side and then an hour later be ready for more. This one does 5 minutes on one side.


----------



## embeth

Isabelle was 13lb at just under 7 weeks spud!!when she had her hip ultrasound they have to lay on a cushioned at mat in like a wedge and she didn't fit! lol! She does like to feed from me a lot tho! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

James is 12 lbs 12 oz at the moment. He's only put on 3 oz in 2.5 weeks. This tongue tie is causing him real issues with wind and is making him avoid feeding. He's dropped from the 91st percentile to the 50th percentile and he was born at almost 10 lbs :( This tongue tie clip appointment is in 16 days and can't come soon enough. I can't believe how long we've had to wait.


----------



## donnarobinson

Poor James it's not right how long Uve waited 
It caused Chad terrible wind but he still gained weight and his was still cut at 3 weeks old 
I need to get cruz weighed he hasn't been weighed since 6 weeks x


----------



## DannaD

Gabbie is still shy of 11 lbs, tiny baby. She doesn't feed a lot, around 3 oz per feed, but she is gaining enough per day/week.


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm feeling rather mean. My oldest daughter woke up at 5.30am having wet the bed. Then she was wide awake ready to go for the day. 

Isla has a nappy on for the night and up until Seren was born I did everything for Isla. I did try to get dh to be more involved but he wouldn't. So now Seren has had colick in the evenings dh has had to put Isla to bed. Trouble is he forgets to put the night nappy on. About a month ago Isla wet her bed on the middle of the night so I was up sorting it out. After that I would check when I went to bed to see if Isla had a nappy on.
So last night I asked dh if he had put a night nappy on and he said yes so I didn't check. But noooo he didn't . So at 5.45am after I'd cleaned up Isla and the bed Isla wanted to get up so I made dh get up. He was grumpy. He does work 6.5 to 7 days a week on our business which is why I've always gotten up at 5am but today I thought that he would keep forgetting a night nappy if he didn't get up. But now I'm feeling mean because I can't go back to sleep and I woke dh up to get up with Isla so I may as well have just gotten up.

Bev - I was looking through threads to find where I guessed my baby''s weight, dob etc. I couldn't find it but found yours where you guessed 7lbs8 Oz! !!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Can you believe it he did it again. 

Dh has to put dd1 to bed at the moment as dd2 has colick and only I can soothe her.
So tonight Dh put dd1 to bed. When he came downstairs I asked Dh 'have you put a nappy on Isla? ' "yes" he says. I asked 'are you sure?' "Yes" he says. 'So she has a nappy on?' I ask again. He said yes again. 
Yep, no nappy. 10pm and she's awake, upset, with a wet bed. I was having a mooch downstairs so hadn't got to checking to see if she had a nappy on yet.

I'm grumpy but Dh works too hard. Is this the reason? It's worryingly frustrating.


----------



## donnarobinson

My fatty is 10 weeks old today and 14lb 4oz ! Where does time go X


----------



## embeth

Spud sounds like a typical man to me! I swear some conversations I have with my dh he says things and has no idea he's said them or agreed to something it's like I'm talking to myself!

Happy 10 weeks to your little man Donna :) 

Isabelle has her injections Thursday.. Dreading them :( followed by my follow up from my scans at the breast clinic.. Hopefully all will
Be well like the doctor that did my ultrasound said just another thing to get done tho! 

Been out running again tonight determined to shift this weight for my holiday xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Bev, what does holly weigh?
I know shes very similar age to my daughter xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

She weighs 34 lbs :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Cjs about two and half stone X
I only lose 1/2 lb today at slimming world am gutted X


----------



## Spudtastic

Embeth - you are so right. That's just men. I had a chat to dh about it and he was surprised dd1 had no nappy. 
Well done on running too. 

Donna - it's normal to have a slow week but you lost weight and a loss is still a loss.

Are any of you feeling a little down? My parents went back to England last week and dh works all the time and now I'm feeling it. I need to lose weight and get my hair done so overall feeling quite unattractive and depressed. I don't think it's post natal depression though just blues.


----------



## embeth

Lol at him being surprised she had no nappy! It is so something my dh would do!!&#128580; I sometimes feel like that, my emotions tend to change day to day.. Very up and down. It's hard having a young baby can be quite isolating. I'm feeling particularly fed up tonight, laying here my throat feels like razor blades so feel rough have Isabelle's first injections tomorrow and my breast clinic follow up so not a great day ahead! 

Donna sorry your disappointed with your weight you still lost tho and may find a big chunk drops off next week X


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi ladies,

It's been ages since I checked in. I hope you are all well. We have my OH three older children staying for Easter so it's all go here with five children in the house! Corey was 10 weeks old yesterday and Joshua was 20 months (picture attached). Corey seems to be better on his special milk. I think I'm going to stop feeding him myself as whenever I do he seems pained afterwards. I have about 4 litres of pumped milk in the freezer which I'm hoping he'll be able to have when he is a little older. 

We've also got the dreaded injections today, although I think the injections at 12 months are much worse as they are more aware of what is going on. 

Heading to France for a family holiday next week. Am not looking forward to a 13 hour drive with two such small children.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lucy3

Awww beautiful photo Frustrated :) 
Hope tomorrow goes ok embeth. I also find having a small baby a bit isolating at times. My DS just turned 2 and he's really hard work. Today I went for a really short walk with them and on the way home he kept scratching Annabel's face so I had to hold his arms and push the pram with my tummy to stop him for scratching her :( he used to be such a sweet little boy, now he's definitely a 'terrible two'. I hate how he takes so much of my attention which means i don't get to have as much quality time with Annabel as I'd like. Those who have had/have 2 year olds, tell me it gets easier!! 

Annabel slept 9-6.30 last night. She really is a good baby x


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck with ur appointment embeth and hope injections go ok X 

Hey frustrated :) there beautiful I would stop feeding him and give the formula to :) 
Good luck with the drive :) 

Lucy Chad is the same Ino it's not very nice to say but he's a nightmare some days 
He was two this month and throws tantrums he's so stubborn and knows his own mind ! 
CJ was never like this he's never once had a tantrum in public he's always listened etc I mean not saying he's an angel cuz he's not but he was no where near as bad as what Chad is lol 
Chad is so forward tho can speak so well and he makes u no when he's not happy 
He still doesn't like nursery and screamed the place down the other day we didn't have that with CJ and he's the shy one . 
Chad is so confident etc I thought he would be fine were trying again after Easter really hope he settles X 
Cruz is still a good boy he's truly amazing and I can't believe how happy and content he is X


----------



## DannaD

Gabbie is in a only-want-mommy phase. OH can't soothe her or feed her :( He use to take her for a bit in the evenings so I'd have a nice bath or nap, but now she just screams and screams! I can see it's hurting OH's feelings, he barelly tries now... when I take her she stops right away it's quite obvious... I feel overhelmed now, I'm never ever alone, we even still co sleep or she won't sleep for more than 15 minutes :s


----------



## embeth

Gorgeous children frustrated love their outfits!! 
Goodluck with the injections, Isabelle's appointments in 30 minutes!!

Lucy Jacob can be a handful at times.. Monday's school run I had to stop myself crying! Isabelle was in my arms screaming Jacob had his scooter and was crying and shouting and flinging it around.. A 2 minute walk to the car took 15 minutes was awful!!he wasn't very well and is normally a really good boy but I def get a fair share of terrible twos.. My first boy was always calm and second was a nightmare! Type of child u see kicking and screaming in a shop!!&#128517;


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol embeth that's like my two CJ was calm and then Chad is that child kicking and screaming in shops I hope he gets better as he gets older lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly was a complete nightmare as soon as she turned three. It was honestly the hardest year of my life. I hope James doesn't turn into a threenager in a few years!


----------



## embeth

Donna my number two is still my hardest!&#128521;&#128517; hope your little man grows out of it! He can be so loving one minute and an absolute nightmare the next! He's 8 in two weeks! Lol!


----------



## embeth

Isabelle rocking the tutu!:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww cute!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww no don't tell me that lol! Haa chads the same can be so loving and such a terror ! Aww she's beautiful bet it's fab being able to dress up a little girl X


----------



## embeth

It's nice to have a change.. My eldest will be 10 this year so 10 years of blue! Making the most of the pink now &#128521; Bet she ll be a right tomboy with three big brothers tho! Xx


----------



## DannaD

So where are all the babies when it comes to milestones? Holding head, rolling, reaching, etc? &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is reaching out and batting his toys on his bouncer and play mat 
He doesn't really lift his head when we do tummy time yet maybe for a second or two but he's good at holding his head when I'm holding him still a little bit floppy but getting stronger. Defo not rolling over yet 
Don't think my elder two rolled till about 16 weeks can't really remember X 
He was in bed for 6pm last night and only woke once X


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-03/2B9A7A2D-C47C-4DE4-892E-4FA3C41C14FC_zpsy8ahxswy.jpg
https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/19E4740C-B3F7-464B-ACC3-CEC8487E4108_zps3pdbgtoy.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely pics :)


James isn't doing anything really. He doesn't seem anywhere close to batting toys or reaching out yet. He has started bringing his hands together as if he's praying, and thats about it!


----------



## Lucy3

I'm not sure what the milestones are to watch for! Annabel can hold her head up but isn't playing with her toys yet. She is still an excellent sleeper, 9pm-6.30 am last night! It was lovely as she normally wakes at 4.30. Only probably is my boobie wasn't used to it and I think I've got a bit of mastitis today :(
How's everyone feeling? Can you believe Annabel will be 3 months in one day! &#128561;


----------



## Lucy3

Love the pics of Cruz and Isabelle!! We all have such gorgeous little babies xx


----------



## DannaD

Gabbie has no interest in toys at all yet. She holds her head very well during tummy time but not that well when I raise her from her back. She rolls from tummy to back but I don't think it's volountary &#128514;


----------



## embeth

Isabelle seems to have really good head control and is attempting to reach out to bat things u can see the concentration in her little face when she wants to touch something! That's out it tho!! She gives lots of lovely smiles tho ;) xx


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm still struggling slightly with the fact I can't feed Corey. I need to just accept it and move on, but I keep wondering whether I should try to re-introduce some breast milk in a few weeks. I've got over 4 litres / 1 gallon in the freezer. Am down to pumping 100ml per day on just one side so my supply has nearly gone. Am worried that soon I will have no option but to formula feed as my supply will be completely gone. Makes me feel really sad. Does anyone else follow the wonder weeks? Am thinking of trying breast milk again once we are through leap 3 or 4. Am hoping the four month sleep regression doesn't hit us so hard this time round.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Frustrated1 said:


> I'm still struggling slightly with the fact I can't feed Corey. I need to just accept it and move on, but I keep wondering whether I should try to re-introduce some breast milk in a few weeks. I've got over 4 litres / 1 gallon in the freezer. Am down to pumping 100ml per day on just one side so my supply has nearly gone. Am worried that soon I will have no option but to formula feed as my supply will be completely gone. Makes me feel really sad. Does anyone else follow the wonder weeks? Am thinking of trying breast milk again once we are through leap 3 or 4. Am hoping the four month sleep regression doesn't hit us so hard this time round.

Bless you Hun must be hard to want to feed him and not be able to I'm no help cuz I've never breastfed maybe you could try and introduce it back but if he's an allergy to dairy he might end up unsettled again. 
If he's fine and happy with the formula I wouldn't risk it personally but that's totally just me I remember how Chad was before he went on the prescription formula wasn't happy at all. I look into wonder weeks sometimes mine have never really been affected by them tho so hopefully cruz won't either X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Frustrated1 said:


> I'm still struggling slightly with the fact I can't feed Corey. I need to just accept it and move on, but I keep wondering whether I should try to re-introduce some breast milk in a few weeks. I've got over 4 litres / 1 gallon in the freezer. Am down to pumping 100ml per day on just one side so my supply has nearly gone. Am worried that soon I will have no option but to formula feed as my supply will be completely gone. Makes me feel really sad. Does anyone else follow the wonder weeks? Am thinking of trying breast milk again once we are through leap 3 or 4. Am hoping the four month sleep regression doesn't hit us so hard this time round.

I don't think you should stress too much about this. Formula is here for things like this, and it's perfectly good alternative. Don't feel guilty for what you couldn't control. 

Benjamin is doing great! He holds his head really well, coos and smiles a ton, he's trying to grab toys but hasn't quite got the coordination for it yet. He hasn't rolled yet, but I don't force tummy time on the floor as he hates it. I'm going to try again soon to see how he does. He's growing like a weed and fitting into 3-6 month clothes now!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls X
Cruz is 11 weeks old today! ,


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 11 weeks Cruz! The time is passing so quickly!


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy 11 weeks Cruz x


----------



## PitaKat

Everyone's babies are doing so much lol! Madelyn's not doing much yet. She's not reaching for toys yet. She pushes up and holds her head up, but doesn't have a whole lot of control over it yet, it's still pretty wobbly. She does track pretty well. She's smiling more now, and tries to talk to us. I love it! She's also still sleeping like a champ, sleeping in the side sleeper and only waking up once or twice a night to nurse :thumbup:


----------



## embeth

Happy 11 weeks cruz! Time is flying!!

Hope everyone's ok, Isabelle's doing good so loving every minute of her, as are her daddy and big bros! It's Easter holidays here from next week so all 4 of them at home going to be chaos!! 

Xx


----------



## PitaKat

Time really is flying!

I forgot to say that Madelyn had her 2 month appointment a couple days ago and is now 22.5 in long and 11 lb 6 oz. She's grown so much already!


----------



## donnarobinson

This has been our first week of Easter holidays here they got next week of to then back !
Cruz has a viral infection and has a little cough poor baby 
He's still in bed at the min I'm up with the boys 
Can't believe how fast it's going there will soon be a January 2017 thread I saw the December one already! 
I still haven't had my period back yet and I'm formula feeding :/ it wants to hurry up X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww hope Cruz is better soon :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

Why do you want to get your period back Donna? Not thinking about having anothe, are you?! &#128521;


----------



## donnarobinson

lmao no ha I'm due my smear and I can't hAve it done untill two weeks after my first period I was told and I've been waiting to start the pill which I can't start untill my period comes . I'm going to try the coil again I think X


----------



## PitaKat

Donna, I was just looking at the December thread last night. Hard to believe those Christmas babies are on their way already!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww a December thread already! Wow I really miss being pregnant! :(


----------



## embeth

December thread! Omg! It makes me really sad not to be pregnant anymore! Particularly as I have no excuse to sit and eat chocolate in the evening anymore!&#128521;&#128521; I think we are done with having babies now as much as I hate to say it!...how many of u girls on here plan on another?? Xx I


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think we are done now we have two. It makes me feel so sad but I don't know if I would still feel sad after the final pregnancy no matter how many babies I had!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm like that to Bev like I'm sad were having no more but ino I could have 10 and still feel sad at having no more
As hard as pregnancy it its also amazing I miss having a lovely big bump and feeling babies move I love scans and even midwife appointments but the one thing I'm going to miss not doing again is seeing ur brand new babies face for the very first time nothing in the world beats that feeling 
Apart of me wAnts another but then I don't I want to enjoy my boys now move on to the stage of life once cruz is older but I'm so sad thinking this is it no more babies 
esp cuz he's growing so quickly X


----------



## embeth

Exactly the same as me.. I know I will feel sad no matter how many i have.. There has to be a last at some point!life is very very busy with 4 God knows how I would cope with 5! I think it's the whole pregnancy journey/meeting your baby that I want rather than another child.. I'm slowly coming to terms with the end of my baby making years! &#128553; 

Do any of u worry lots about your baby's health?? I am normally a crazy lady when it comes to my own health.. Obsess far too much! For some reason I'm becoming like it with Isabelle's health!! Worry constantly about her next hip scan and starting to worry constantly about the lump on the back of her head she had checked out at birth.. It's such a lump.. I can't see how it can be normal even tho two peds said it was ok xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww exciting Hun two year age gaps are fab :)

Embeth I'm such a worrier in general my kids are always at the Drs. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have really bad health anxiety since having kids. It's just awful :(


----------



## DannaD

We're probably one and done. Sometimes that makes me sad because meeting my new baby was the best feeling in the world, but I know we'll have a wonderful life just the 3 of us, and money too &#128514;

I also have health anxiety, no fun :(


----------



## embeth

Glad to know I'm not the only one! It's so much worse being like it about your kids than yourself they're just so precious!! 

Kids finished now for Easter holidays! Let the chaos begin!! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for the Easter holidays!


----------



## Lucy3

Sometimes I think 'maybe two is enough??' But then I think we'll probably have another. I just can't imagine it now! Maybe I'll be more enthusiastic about it in a year or so.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I want at least one more, but preferably two more. My husband only wants one more. I've always wanted a big family, lots of kiddos! I used to want 10!!


----------



## embeth

Lol 10 mushy! My dads one of 12!! I must admit as crazy as it is at times I love having 4... I just look at them all and think how lucky we are. It feels like just the right balance and with having two little ones and two bigger ones I feel like I can give the right attention to them all. 

Anyone struggling with baby weight?? I'm still a stone hover pre pregnancy &#128532; So frustrating.. Being v good with food and running but all I want to do is stuff my face!! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

My mom has 6 children!! 
I'm a stone and a bit less then my pre pregnancy weight but I was fat then lol still another 2 to lose to get to my tRget weight c


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello everyone.

I'm not planning a third. Two keep my hands full but I think donna summed it all up with meeting your baby is the most amazing thing in the world. I'm a little sad too not to be pregnant again.

Donna - I had a smear at 7 weeks post partum. I haven't got af yet either. 

Embeth - yes i obsess about my children's health too. And my own but not enough to lose weight and cut sugar apparently. Aghhhh.

I'm still a bit depressed. I wonder if I should mention it at my next nurse visit in a week.

Frustrated - I understand you are disappointed but if it doesn't work you gave it a really good go and formula is very good too.

My little one is 11 weeks and she has a cough poor thing.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PitaKat

We are planning to have more. We want a big family  I have 8 siblings and my husband has 5 siblings.


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh my nurse told me I couldn't have my smear untill after my first period! X 
Cruz has been waking around 6.30am past few days and goin to bed at 6pm he's hard to settle again just lately and gets grouchy because he's over tired X


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm shattered Cruz has cried all day long don't no what's wrong wv him he's really tired and won't settle of properly bath and bed soon hope he settles cuz I'm drained X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

donnarobinson said:


> I'm shattered Cruz has cried all day long don't no what's wrong wv him he's really tired and won't settle of properly bath and bed soon hope he settles cuz I'm drained X

I'm sorry hun, hopefully by the time I've read this he's settled and you're relaxing!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Cruz settles soon :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

He's having his bottle for bed now just hope he sleeps thanks girls X


----------



## Spudtastic

The clocks have gone back and both children have been awake since 4am. Ughhh.

According to my nurse who does the smear tests here technically they say 3 months pp for a smear test but I it is guess it's different in each country. I think 7 weeks was a little too early. 

I guess I had better get my arse I to gear and lose this weight. Bit now I have my appetite back I'm enjoying food.


----------



## embeth

Hi everyone, 

Hope cruz settles ok for u Donna. I'm currently laying in bed with my toddler who doesn't want to go to sleep!!

Had a lovely day out today shattered now hoping for a relaxing evening once all the kids are asleep. Isabelle fast asleep next to me at the moment she loves getting into bed with me and feeding just goes straight off! 

Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless them 
Mine are all in bed now I heard cruz fussing for nearly a hour but he finally settled of he wasn't crying tho so I left him to it hopefully that's him of now 
My heads splitting 
I'll be going to be tomoz 
I've fell of plan with my slimming world this weekend &#128553; X


----------



## donnarobinson

Another unhappy day with cruz poor baby x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww poor Cruz :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

He's not been as bad as yday but still not himself X


----------



## donnarobinson

I've put him to bed he was asleep on his bottle goes down starts crying I've settled him starts crying again I'm so drained &#128553;


----------



## embeth

Oh hope he settles for u soon, it can be so tiring. Isabelle just screams at this time until I lay in bed and feed her! She always goes straight off until
I try and put her in her crib! 

Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds stressful hun :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

He finally settled I'm taking him back to the Drs tomoz he's still gt a cough and his face is really red again . 
He's next set of jabs are on Thursday I'm dreading them 
Can't believe he's 12 weeks tomoz X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope he's better soon hun :hugs:


James has his second lot of jabs on Wednesday. And he's getting his tongue tie cut FINALLY tomorrow. Can't believe how long they have made us wait. Going to be a bad two days for him with that and the jabs bless him.


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless him I'm thinking of goin private and getting cruzs cut I think it looks really tight and uncomfortable worse than chads was and they cut his X


----------



## embeth

Glad he finally settled Donna, hope the doctor can help.

Good luck getting James tongue tie cut bev.. Poor little bubbas all these things they have to go through so little. Isabelle has her follow up hip scan two weeks today.. Still feel sick thinking about it and praying it's all completely normal now and she has her jabs that week!

She's finally sleeping on me! Woke after feeding and has been happily awake all evening!' Xx


----------



## Lucy3

I have to say I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed at times having two little ones, sometimes I wish I had a bigger age between them. I am so in awe of you mamas with more than 2!! 

Hope Cruz is ok Donna xx 
I think Annabel's next set of jabs are at 4 months. Getting them is one of the hardest parts of having a baby for me, why can't they work out a way of giving them all through oral medicine?!


----------



## embeth

It gets easier Lucy.. There is only 17months between my eldest two.. I remember the crazy days when they were v little soon passed tho and was great they had each other to play with. Not so much now they just like to try and kill each other!&#128514; Having 4 for me is only a bit of a challenge when I'm trying to get them all out!!


----------



## donnarobinson

It does get easier my older two fight like mad now to lmao but it's nice when they do place nicer cruz seems happier today hope he stays happy bless him ! 
X


----------



## Lucy3

I'm glad it gets easier! Thanks for the boost embeth and Donna x I found my 2 year old 'sweeping' his baby sisters face with his little broom... She has scratches on her face now... &#128584; I think he still sees her as a pest. I really hope they are close as they get older, I'm so close to my big brother, I'd love them to have the same bond. My 2 year old is going through a difficult phase and hates it when I talk to anyone, he lies on the floor and throws a tantrum! Makes leaving the house almost impossible! 

Yay for cruz feeling better!


----------



## Lucy3

Good luck with James and his tongue Bev, poor little poppet xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad is a nightmare some times when we're out 
He moans cries wants to go home 
We went Drs yday he moaned the whole time 
E throws tantrums the lot he is hard hard work CJ was never this hard lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww my baby has got bronchitis X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww no, poor Cruz :( I hope he's better soon :hugs::hugs:


James had his tongue tie clipped this afternoon. He cried loads but he's fine now and quite content, but he still hasn't wanted a feed.


----------



## embeth

Aww hope cruz is better soon Donna X

Poor little James bev least it's done now.. Hope he feeds soon xx

Lucy my toddler likes to give Isabelle little pinches when I'm not looking... Can't really leave them at all! 

Only jut got in from a meal for my mums birthday, all my 4 were so good shattered now and ready for bed! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Aww brave little James. Hope it makes a bit difference to his match Bev! 

Poor Cruz :( does he have to take antibiotics ? 

Good job having dinner out with all 4 kids embeth! We used to go out heaps when it was just the 3 of us but now it's happening much less. Although we do like to go out for lunch with them if there's room to move around (and wine for us!!) &#128518;


----------



## donnarobinson

No antibiotics just got to give paracetamol if needed X


----------



## embeth

We are always going out for dinner.. Finding a table big enough is a challenge now!&#128517; 7 weeks and we take them all on a 9 hour flight to Florida!! Will be a challenge!!

Isabelle's having a really sleepy day today.. She's been such a good girl shame my two youngest boys are driving me
Crazyyyy!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James had his tongue tie clipped yesterday. He was so grumpy last night and I don't think it has helped much yet but his latch is a bit better. He had his injections today xx


----------



## embeth

Poor little James bev..must need lots of cuddles now xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruzs injections are due tomoz but they've rearranged them for next week due to him being poorly 
Hope James is feeling better Hun
Aww wow embeth that will be fun X


----------



## donnarobinson

I use to be able to feed cruz for bed then lie him straight down and he would to sleep now he cries every time I put him down With other kids to deal with its stressing me out x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully it's just a phase hun. James doesn't really like being put down unless it's in a swing. He loves movement.


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless them ino he's so little and they grow so quick so I like the cuddles but I just done want to get into the habit it of holding him to sleep I'm gma move his bedtime back to 6.45/7 tomorrow because it seems to be since I've been putting him to bed at 6 he's been like this and probably because he's poorly to be settled of about 7ish so took me about a hour including his bottle time X


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had the worst night ever had with cruz 
He's so snuffly and bunged up poor baby 
I hope he's going to sleep once he's better I'm so tired 
He finally settled around 7 for bed then was awake at half 10 then 1ish 4ish and finally I put him in with me at 5ish we got up at half 7 he feels slightly warm I've gave him some medicine 
Chad was awake from half 5 which woke CJ up luckily my oh got up with them pair I'm so tired my heads Gna explode X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Cruz feels better soon and starts sleeping better. You must be so tired :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all Ok girls cuz has been happier today he slept better last night woke twice but went right back down he still cried for bed tonight took about a hour to settle him X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Cruz was happier in the day :)



James is three months old now. Can't believe how fast it's gone!


----------



## donnarobinson

Flies by doesn't it cruz is 3 months on Tuesday! Getting so big bless him he's still in bed now woke at 2.30 and then at 6 X


----------



## Lucy3

Hope everyone's doing well! Happy 3 months baby cruz! 

Anyone starting to think about having another one anytime soon? I had this image yesterday of having a little boy called Charlie! &#128518;


----------



## embeth

Hi all,

All these babies 3 months already can't believe it!! Isabelle is 11 weeks today.. It's flying!!

Are u getting broody Lucy??!!my life is hectic with 4 so no thoughts like that for me!! 

It was my little boys 8th birthday yesterday so we spent the day in London did hamleys and the rainforest cafe.. Was great but v expensive and a long day!when we got into kings cross station in London was just choosing a snack with the kids and on comes the speaker to evacuate the station immediately!! Agh! I was thinking oh god not a terrorist attack! All seemed fine when we returned to go home later but glad I don't go everyday.. My sister travels into central London for work it would just stress me out having to do that in think!! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls my baby was 3 months old today and he had he second lot of jabs there late cuz he hasn't been well 
He went straight to sleep at bedtime again bless him . He's such a happy baby he really is .. He laughed properly giggled today for the first time I've heard little Giggles but these were proper ones he melts me . I got him weighed today he's 15lb 4oz or shmat like that X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Your little boy's birthday sounded fun embeth :)


Yay for Cruz giggling! I'm still waiting for James to giggle. 


James is trying so hard to roll over, hopefully will master it soon!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him clever boy cruz was getting on his side the other day X


----------



## Lucy3

Oh I love London embeth! But that sounds scary in the tube &#128563; Glad you eventually got home safely x
Wouldn't say I'm broody now but I've gone from NO MORE to seeing a little boy in my future. I'm instead of freaking out about that I'm excited! 

Bless cruz and his giggles! Annabel has been chatting a lot lately! I think she's going to be a little chatter box! 

Good job trying to roll James! Annabel shows no signs of that yet!


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations to those with 3-month olds! 

Madelyn is talking more, and rolled over from front to back today. We'll see if it was just a fluke or if she's really there.

Lucy, are you thinking you'll try for another soon or wait awhile? We're back to ntnp.


----------



## embeth

Morning girls, hope everyone is ok?

I'm just sitting watching my toddler play in the bath, had run it for him and Isabelle and she's completely zonked while it was running..!!moved her to her cot and she hasn't stirred at all so no bath for her at the moment! &#128521;

She has her hip appointment on Monday and I'm pretty sure I will get a slip anyway to book her injections for next Thursday so looking forward to that week being done! No signs at all of Isabelle rolling or anything.. She loves to lay on her mat and doesn't really like any of her chairs.. Anyone else find this with their lo??

It's exciting for those of u making plans for another.. I get so sad we're done sometimes but baby making has to finish at some point I suppose! 

Off to the shops today for my little boy to spend birthday money! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope Isabelle's hip appointment goes well. Bless her being fast asleep when it's time for her bath! 


I would love another. We said we were done at two but I do think I could probably persuade my DH to have another. I don't know if it's just because I don't want to be done having babies though. I think I would feel the same after any number of babies. 


James rolled over for the first time in the night and again this morning. He put so much effort and determination into it! Holly didn't roll until she was 7 months, so I am not ready for this!!


----------



## embeth

Well done James!! If I had more babies it would be so I could go through all pregnancy etc I think I would still feel like it after 10 I think 4 children is more than enough for me! &#128521;


----------



## donnarobinson

I also would probably have another for pregnancy etc we're done I probably would like anther but I no realistically I don't want any more I'm happy with three losing weight etc now 

I've been to slimming world today lost another 2.5lb and got my half stone award I've lost 8.5lb in total now since I started X
Well done for babies who are rolling
I still haven't had a period yet and I'm not breastfeeding I'm booked in for my coil next week hope it stays in this time c


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done on the weight loss Donna! :)


----------



## Lucy3

Pita, that's exciting you're ntnp! Have you had your period yet? I wouldn't want to be pregnant again right now, but maybe in 6 months or so I'd be happy to be. Having said that I absolutely hated the first trimester with Annabel, i was so sick. Can't imagine being like that with two little ones! 

Embeth, Annabel loves her swings but isn't a huge fan of lying on her play mat. I have to admit I'm pretty bad at getting her to so tummy time &#128584;. Go James with his rolling! What a strong boy! Good job with the weight loss Donna


----------



## embeth

I bought Isabelle a little cushion thing for her tummy time today see how she goes with that. She always looks so uncomfortable in her seats I think it's because she is such a chub!

Here she is today v happy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bevziibubble

aww she's beautiful :)


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautiful :) 
I don't really do tummy time with cruz naughty mommy lol I didn't do much with Chad tho and he crawled at 6 months 

I've had a stressful evening cruz was awake most the after non and was over tired so screamed the place down 
What time do ur babies to to bed ? How do manage with other kids and putting them all to bed 
My oh normally has CJ and Chad down here I take cruz up at 6pm he goes down and then Chad goes at half 6 but now either cruz is stiring and crying or Chad shouts mommy daddy and wakes up cruz it's hectic and hard work CJ just goes at half 7 and goes straight to sleep . Chad use to be great for bed and go straight to sleep not no more tho I don't no wether to start putting Chad to bed at 7pm so cruz had a hour to settle or put Chad at half 6 and cruz at 7 it's just keeping him up that long and then he could wake Chad back up 
It's hard work having three so close X


----------



## embeth

I take Isabelle and Jacob to bed together at 7/7.30.. They both get into bed with me Jacob goes to sleep as he sleeps with us still and once Isabelle's asleep I try and put her in her co sleeper cot.. Quite often she ends up on me through the evening sleeping tho... I've always had them co sleeping into toddlerhood so bedtimes aren't too stressful when they're just in my bed. My older two go to bed around 7.30/8 and read/watch their kindles for a while xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hardly do any tummy time. James doesn't lift his head up very far yet either; he just lies down when I put him on his tummy but will occasionally lift his head and look round, although he doesn't push himself up on his elbows yet. 


With bedtimes I put Holly to bed at 7pm which usually takes a while as I have to sit next to her bed until she's asleep. If my DH is on a shift where he's home at bedtime then he will have James downstairs during this. If he's on 2-10 then I usually end up putting James in the swing in Holly's room because when I've held him sitting by her bed in the past he just screams and screams for some reason! I bedshare with James, so once Holly is asleep I go to bed as I'm usually exhausted from being up so early. He relaxes on my chest for a while when I play on my phone and he's usually asleep by around 9pm at the latest. It's not too difficult unless my DH is at work and can't have James when I put Holly to bed, otherwise it's tricky keeping James quiet while Holly is taking ages to fall asleep!


----------



## Spudtastic

HI ladies.
I have been lurking but not posting. Seren will be 3 months old on Saturday. It's going so fast. I'm sad she's no longer a new born but I love the laughs and smiles and I'm looking forward to her walking around. 

I had her weighed yesterday and she was 12 lb 6 Oz and 61cms. She's doing well.

My husband and I are talking about him getting the snip. I'll be sad to know I can't have anymore babies but I really think I would struggle with 3. 
I also feel though that I'm meant to have a little boy here. I wanted my two girls and not really boys so it's a weird feeling. 
Plus I don't want to go through the miscarriages again and the time not getting pregnant. It took a lot out of me getting pregnant with no2 and I was ready to give up the month I got successfully pregnant. 

I need to follow in donnas footsteps and lose weight. I've just ordered an exercise cycle to put in the living room over winter so I can listen for my babies and work out AND watch TV lol.


----------



## Spudtastic

I don't do tummy time either. Seren plays on her mat and rolls onto her side. I thought she'd rolled at 9 weeks onto her front but my older daughter had just given her a helping hand whilst my back was turned for 2 secs.


----------



## DannaD

Gabbie has been a tummy time champion since before 2 months old. The doctor was blown away at her 2 months check-up (proud mommy! Haha). But she likes being on her stomach so it's not like I have to make an extra effort to have her practice it, she just looks around and smiles.

I only have one baby so it's not hectic at bed time. We go upstairs to her room with a bottle at 9pm, she feeds and falls asleep on me, and is in her crib by 10 pm.
Then she sleeps until 6-6h30 am, get a bottle, comes to bed with me and is asleep until 9. I'm not a morning person so I feel very lucky! Hopefully it stays that way &#128539;


----------



## Lucy3

Isabelle looks so cute in her little dress! Love the new cushion for her.

Good to read others bedtime routines. It depends on whether Lachlan has a daytime nap as to what time we can get him to sleep at night. If no nap then 630 (woohoo!) otherwise I make sure he's up by 2pm and then I can get him to sleep by 8pm after stories and quiet time. Annabel has been going to sleep at 8pm in her swing and we leave her there while we watch TV then put her in the side sleeper when I go to bed (she always wakes for a 430am feed and after that she sleeps with us) but she's a bit big for it now so I'm going to have to start putting her to bed rather than the swing. She had her first sleep in her new big girl cot today! She slept for an hour in there so that's good for her, she's such a cat napper!


----------



## Spudtastic

I went shopping today and bought such a cute outfit for Seren. Awwwwww.


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz went straight to sleep tonight for bed at 6pm bless him . He finds it easier to settle if he's had a good few naps in the day . X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Cruz went to sleep well :)


James was overtired and screaming but he has finally settled on me.


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless him that's whTs cruz is like when he's over tired poor babies X 
Glad he's settled for you X 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/7E9A1222-FCC7-4C1B-AA02-6CEC144276E1_zpskypyn3o3.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww he's so cute <3


----------



## embeth

Gorgeous Donna! So cute xx


----------



## Lucy3

He's so cute Donna! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz has cradle cap and I've noticed his scalp is bleeding not pouring but it's like little scratches poor baby 
I'm still concerned he had a milk allergy like Chad altho he doesn't hav symptoms like Chad does his face is always bright red & he sometimes has green in his poop everyone is saying it's normal tho X


----------



## DannaD

My baby slept 10 to 8 am without a feed &#128563;


----------



## donnarobinson

That's great bless her Cruz has been going bed and lucky if he's lasting til 12 without wakin g I'm sure he's having a growth spurt X


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Bed time for me : My son is 7, my eldest daughter is 4. Im lucky that olivia likes a nap around 6.45, so whilst shes napping in her cot, i bath or shower my elder two, they brush their teeth etc and are generally in bed by 7.30. Olivia has a bath at 8.30, bottle and bed by 9pm. :)
She now weighs 11lb.
im so broody!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Here's a recent of my chubber chops :)
 



Attached Files:







chubber chops.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww how cute! <3


----------



## embeth

What's cutie tasha! God knows what Isabelle weighs now she was 13lb at 7 weeks!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James was 13 lbs 8 oz two weeks ago so I'm curious to see what he weighs now. He certainly feels heavier. He's SO long. He's in 6-9 months clothes already!


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautiful Cruz is 15lb odd lil chunk X


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

She's diddy but chunky if thats possible lol, she literally has the tiniest legs but chubby cheeks and belly lol.
She's on the 9th centile, exactly the same as her sister was and following her weight pretty much spot on. (even weighed exactly the same birth weights)
My son however was massive lol 9lb 8oz born.
My partner really doesnt want anymore children :( I feel sad that she could possibly be my last! 
How often do your little ones have a feed & how much if formula fed?
x


----------



## embeth

She sounds adorable! 

I find it hard accepting we will have nomore! Pregnancy and meeting your baby are just one of the most amazing experiences ever!! I feel now is time to concentrate and enjoy my 4 tho.. So hard when you're broody I'm glad my broodiness after Isabelle has calmed down xx


----------



## donnarobinson

My lo is forumLa fed 
He has 5/6oz every 3/4 hours he went thru a fussy stage this week tho would barely drink 3oz 
Now he's drinking every 3 hours past few days x
I'm not broody at all were totally done I'm sad about it but I to want to enjoy them now X


----------



## Lucy3

Tasha, she's so beautiful! No wonder you're broody! ;) I have days where I desperately want another one, I think it helps that Annabel is such an easy baby! I haven't brought it up with my DH but think he'll be ok with it. We initially wanted 4 or 5 babies but now I'm not sure. 3 might be enough! I spent lots of time on the baby name forum. Lol. I like Emilia or Madeline for girls names and Charles for a boy :) crazy I'm even thinking about names! If we do have another one we would start trying for another year. 

How's everyone doing? Our babies are at such a cute age. Bev, I can't believe James is in 6-9 month clothing! Annabel is still 0-3!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh cruz is quite an easy baby he has his fussy moments but think he's getting to that stage they get frustrAted and bored because they can't do much . He slept better again last night ended up in with me at 5amish I always say I won't get him in wv me but when he's tired and fussy it's easier lol. Cruz is in 3-6 months he's so chunky I think he will be quite small in height tho like Chad they take after there dad I think lol. 
Chads been a nightmare just lately sleep wise he was up shouting countless times last night I have no idea what's got into him I honestly thought he would always be a great sleeper how wrong was I lol. He wakes up more than cruz wen he's always slept thru since 10 months old X


----------



## embeth

Lucy your avatar pic is so cute!! Lol at u looking at names.. Emilia sounds lovely with annabel! I really liked Amelie bit too similar to my name!! 

Isabelle is in 3-6 stuff she still fits her 0-3 baby grows but they're getting v snug.. I've bought her loads of pretty dresses for our holiday in 6 weeks really hoping she doesn't grow hop much And not fit them! We are on our way to the zoo for the day last trip for boys before back to school on Tuesday.

Isabelle's hip scan tomorrow my stomach does somersaults just thinking about it.. Wish us luck I'll
Update afterwards! Xx


----------



## embeth

Lucy your avatar pic is so cute!! Lol at u looking at names.. Emilia sounds lovely with annabel! I really liked Amelie bit too similar to my name!! 

Isabelle is in 3-6 stuff she still fits her 0-3 baby grows but they're getting v snug.. I've bought her loads of pretty dresses for our holiday in 6 weeks really hoping she doesn't grow hop much And not fit them! We are on our way to the zoo for the day last trip for boys before back to school on Tuesday.

Isabelle's hip scan tomorrow my stomach does somersaults just thinking about it.. Wish us luck I'll
Update afterwards! Xx


----------



## DannaD

I like madeline! 

Gabbie is in 3-6 months. She isn't big but has long legs so she's outgrowing one-pieces already!

She has never been a big eater. 5 time around 4oz a day.


----------



## Lucy3

Thinking of you and Isabelle's scan embeth. It's funny, I knew someone who had Annabel and Amelie! It is a lovely name! Do you like the spelling Madeleine or Madeline Danna?

I was curious about how much Annabel weighs so I got our some old scales and a tape measure. Don't think I was getting a good reading. It said 11lbs which is crazy as that's what she was 2 months ago! And length I was getting 58cm which seems too short. Oh well, I'm getting her weighed and measured next week so I'll have to wait till then. 

That's no good Chad has been up during the night Donna. Maybe he's having nightmares?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck with the hip scan embeth :)


----------



## embeth

Isabelle now has normal hips!!!! Woohoo! So relieved!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay that's great news! What a relief! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Great news Hun x


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad the scan went well Embeth!


----------



## DannaD

Great news Embeth!

Lucy, since I speak French, those 2 spelling would be said very differently. "ei" (madeleine) together sounds like the e in the word "set", while "i" (madeline) sounds like the letter "e" in English. 
That being said, I prefer Madeline :)


----------



## embeth

Thanks all! Xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

brilliant news :D x


----------



## Lucy3

Yay for Isabelle's hip!!! Now you can really focus on your upcoming trip! :)

I agree Danna, think I prefer Madeline (and I'm sure people mess up the pronunciation of Madeleine often!)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls Cruz slept at 10&half hour stretch last night 
He was in bed for 6pm slept til 4.30am
Had a bottle and went back down and is still asleep and Chad slept thru I feel great lol! 

Lucy I don't think it's nightmares cuz he is a good speaker and think hb would tell us he was scared plus he doesn't cry he just shouts mommy daddy X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for a great sleep! :D


James has become very grumpy lately. It's the exact same age Holly started crying all the time too and he just wants me to walk him around all the time! I think he's frustrated he can't do much and he doesn't want to feed much either. This went on until around 7 months with Holly :wacko:


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no Bev! Does James like to be worn in the carrier? I turned Annabel around today so she could face out and she loved it and it also tired her out. 

Go Cruz ! What a big sleep!


----------



## Bevziibubble

He loves being worn in the wrap :) I wear him on the walk to nursery and back every day with holly. He used to sleep the whole time in it but now he's been looking around more! :)


----------



## DannaD

Another 11 hours sleep tonight! From 9h30 to 8h30, that baby is lazier than mommy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh wow, amazing sleep! Jealous!


----------



## donnarobinson

Wow fab sleep
Cruz sucks his thumb I jus put him in chair while I did bottle for bed and he was sucking it and was almost asleep X.

Bev cruz is the same some days I think they get bored and frustrated they can't do much don't thru bless them X


----------



## DannaD

Gabbie sucks her thumb too, that's how she resettles at night (I can hear her sucking away &#128514;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww cute :) James has a dummy which he loves way too much! He has sucked his thumb a few times but usually tries to eat his whole hand :haha:


----------



## embeth

Hey girls, sounds like some of u have great sleepers! Isabelle is my first child who will actually go to sleep in her cot without being got to sleep first! Amazing.. She is starting to settle herself!! Put her down after a bath tonight cries for 2 mins then fast asleep! It's only taken me 4 children to have one that does that!&#128514; 

I am so so tired today don't know why just exhausted.. Shower cuppa and bed for me I think! X


----------



## Lucy3

Aww they're so cute sucking their thumbs :) 

Great little sleeper Gabrielle is! Good girl Isabelle putting herself to sleep! Hope you had a good sleep embeth, I was deliriously tired last night too. My 2 year old is still sleeping and it's after 8am. I tried walking him but poor little thing is snoring away so I'll let him sleep. But I think I'll limited his nap to max 1 hour as I hate having no adult time at night and if he has a late nap he'll be up till 10pm &#128585;


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've been just lurking lately, but I'm glad to see everyone's babies doing so well! Benjamin is growing like a weed! He's wearing 6-9 month clothes already! I swear as soon as I brought out the 6 month stuff they started to get too tight! I can't keep up with his growth! He loves his play mat and balloons! He's grabbing everything he can and desperately trying to roll over to his tummy! 

He's a good night sleeper, but a terrible napper! He fights sleep like it'll be the death of him. I usually have to put him in the wrap and walk around the house just to get him to sleep ever! He's finally starting to show signs of his colic going away, but I don't want to jinx anything.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James is the same with naps. Every single time he just gets in such an overtired state and the only thing that works is walking him around. He used to love his swing but that doesn't work any more.


----------



## DannaD

Gabrielle sleeps anywhere, anytime, haha. She loves playing too, but when she gets bored she just puts her thumb in her mouth and naps. Sometimes I realise she's been quiet and ser she's fast asleep on her playmat!


----------



## donnarobinson

I was thinking about u the other day mushy hope all is well glad colic seems to be easing up 
Time goes so quickly doesn't it ! 
X


----------



## donnarobinson

U all ok girls X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm doing ok. James is 14 lbs 1 oz now. He's still crying every day. He cries after every feed and he cries when he gets overtired, which is every day as he just can't switch off. He loves being in the wrap and goes to sleep in there, but wakes up as soon as I stop walking!


----------



## sportysgirl

We are doing ok over here. Maurice will be 3 months on Monday, gone so fast.


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is crying more to lately I'm so drained today ino it's cuz he gets over tired he struggles to sleep with all the noise etc going on he still sleeps good at night but not during the day 
Evenings are stressful tryin to bath them and get them all ready for bed X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls, all good here. Annabel is sleeping well at night but just cat naps during the day but I'm ok with that if it means I get a decent nights sleep. Hope James and Cruz are having a good day today, be easy for mummy boys ! :) 

I got quite overtired myself yesterday and was a complete mess. I'm getting REALLY hungry lately. I guess she's feeding more so I need to eat more too.

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend x


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh cruz cat nap in the day but sleeps fab at night which I Defo prefer :)
Chad is still shouting at night 
Last night was the worst ever ! X


----------



## LillyFleur

Elizabeth has started to sleep better, she usually goes 7pm - 5.30am so much better than waking every 2 hours! Looking back those early days were HARD. 

She's been a bit grumpy recently, takes ages to settle after a feed and is brining a bit of milk up. I switched to size 2 teats and she's been worse since then so moved back down to size 1.

Going to have to edit my signature as that blonde hair baby looks nothing like her as she has loads of dark hair!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww she's so cute ! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

James just cat naps in the day but sleeps quite well at night. Wakes up about twice but goes back to sleep quickly after a feed.


----------



## LillyFleur

I can't believe there will soon be a January 2017 babies group :cry: it's making me so broody to think this time last year I was pregnant but didn't know it yet. Think we're going to wait until after next spring to TTC, but I really really hate my job and DH read online that if was to get pregnant soon I would have to go back to work (not due back until December) but as by then I'd be say 7 months pregnant I could just go into work for 1 day and then bugger off on maternity leave again bye bye :wave: ... I could be wrong as not looked into it fullly.

I'm also a bit reluctant to TTC as Elizabeth seems to be quite a good baby and a lot of people have told me their first baby was an angel and the second was just a devil child!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Lmao bless CJ was such a easy baby still is a good boy really Chad is a devil looool! 
Cruz has white tooth buds under his bottom two front teeth 
He's Defo teething drooling like mad I think that's why he's fussing on his bottles 
My other two didn't get teeth til 6 months so don't expect one yet 
Ino I can't believe there is almost a Jan 17 group it's mad!
I'm completely done with babies ino I don't want no more. It's time for to watch them grow now ! I'm not really a big fan of the baby stage it's hard work ! Esp with other kids to look after . I like t once there a bit more independent X


----------



## PitaKat

lol Lilly, maternity leave is much nicer than a job you despise! My first was the difficult baby, Madelyn has been such a fun, easy baby so far!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Same here my first was a lot harder. James is quite laid back but he is getting harder work with all his crying!


----------



## donnarobinson

cruz is 15 weeks tomorrow can't believe it will be 4 months before we no it 
Ino it's a good while away yet but what's everyone doing weaning wise 
I want to do blw and wait till 6 months like I did with Chad 
I did normal weaning with CJ and weaned at 4 months he's fine but I do want to wait with cruz if I can he Alredi smacks his lips and watches me like mad when eating I'll hold of to as near as 6 months as I can X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm going to wait until 6 months and do BLW. My DH doesn't want to wait and thinks we should give him purrees in another month or so but I'm holding out as long as possible. My mil keeps saying how it says from 4 months on the jars but it will say that if they're allowed to put it. Everyone put a load of pressure on me to wean Holly and said she was starving but turns out she wasn't interested in eating until she was 9 months in the end!
I'm excited to wean around 6 months though and I hope he will be a better eater than Holly was/is!


We got James' letter through for his 16 weeks injections but he's not having them until he's 18 weeks for some reason.


----------



## LillyFleur

Elizabeth has her 16 week injections tomorrow :cry: at her 12 week injections the silly nurse said they can be bad at 16 weeks - but I don't know if she means in general it will be worse because of the menB causing a temp or if it will be even worse than her first dose of it at 8 weeks... I'm going to ask the question on the baby section here and see if I get any replies.

I don't know if you ladies remember be moaning about my teeth while I was pregnant and I had to get 2 filings as my teeth were basically crumbling. I went for a check up a few weeks ago and I have to have FOUR more fillings! Not had a filing for years and will have to have 6 total thanks to being pregnant. I tell the dentist it's obviously because of being pregnant but I don't think he believes me...Keeps asking me what my diet is like :growlmad:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm going to try blw this time around and not until around 6 months or later. I was in such a rush with Alexander and I don't think it did him any favors. I'm also a little afraid to try blw, when I first heard about it I thought it was the CRAZIEST thing, it seemed so weird and off. Now I've done more reading and research and it sounds great! 

Lilly, I had a lot of dental problems arise while pregnant this last time. I also hadn't been to the dentist my whole adult life! I just had two root canals, two filings, a deep cleaning, a baby tooth extracted and I still have multiple filings that need to be filled! 

If the dentist's being judgy, just tell him to eff off in your head!


----------



## DannaD

What's blw ladies??

I had to have 4 fillings done after my pregnancy too. My dentist said it was probably from my acid reflux :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Blw is baby led weaning you don't give them purees just out food soft foods of course and they feed there self it's so much fun :) 
Chad wasn't interested in eating til about 6 months 
I use to love watching Chad eat it's so much fun toast soliders scrambled egg broccoli cauliflower he loved the lot ! X 
I haven't gt cruzs injections booked yet his will be at 17 weeks cuz he had his last lot late
He was fine on the last set didn't bother him at all but the first lot did and I'm hoping this next set don't as its for the men b in this lot again hasn't it . 
CJ crawled at 9 months and walked at 11
Chad crawled at 6 and walked at 10 wonder when cruz will he is so strong on his legs he's getting so big now X


----------



## DannaD

That sounds messy Donna! xD


----------



## donnarobinson

It's very messy lool X


----------



## LillyFleur

Yep Donna the 16wk is the second dose of MenB.

I'm going to try BLW with Elizabeth, going to have to buy a book and read up on it as I have no idea where to start.


----------



## DannaD

I don't think BLW is for me! Now that you told me what it means I realise that's what a friend was doing. It required a full outfit change after every meal, a good floor scrubbing and it took foreveeeer. Plus when she was at other people's place we'd just watch in horror the food get absolutly everywhere &#128514;


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,
Hope everyone is ok. Isabelle's doing great, really getting good at settling herself in her cot, I just take her up to her cot when it's obvious she's tired in the day and she ll get herself to sleep, great at night too can't believe it! Never been big on strict routines and just normally get them to sleep in their pushchairs then co sleep at night but she loves her cot!
We will wean between 5&6 months, I'm not very good with baby led weaning over worry about choking all the time! 
X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## donnarobinson

That's fab embeth some days cruz will settle in the day in his cot others he won't 
He still sleeps great at night altho he's just woke up and had a bottle which isn't like him at all he sounds mega bunged up tho think he's caught chads Cold poor baby X 
We're trialing him on prescription milk for a cows milk allergy he's still got bad eczema on his face that clears for a day and then is back and he has green poops sometimes there saying they may azwrll try the milk if it doesn't clear his eczema then fair enough he can stay on normal milk but because Chad was cmpa they want to rule it out 
Bless him X.


----------



## PitaKat

BLW sounds like what I did with my first kiddo, though I didn't know it had a name lol! I didn't start till around 9 months, IIRC. I'll definitely do it again, my son has a great relationship with food, will try anything and has no aversions. Playing with food is a good thing for a baby lol!


----------



## Lucy3

Haha you're funny Danna! I'm all up for minimising mess too &#128514;&#128514; 

Good girl Isabelle sleeping in her cot during the day! Annabel still sleeps in her swing for naps. Oops! Too lazy to try and settle her upstairs! 

I saw the maternal health nurse yesterday, she's 6kg and 61cm at 4 months, which I think it's about 24 in and 13 lbs. so she's slightly on the shorter side and a bit chubby! In terms of feeding she basically said everything I was told with my 2 year old, throw out the window! The new guildlines came out here and they're now saying give them peanut butter, eggs, everything (except honey) before 12 months and not to worry about only giving one fruit/veg purée a week, and to basically give her a taste of whatever we are eating (mushed up)!! She said this is because of the increase in allergies and exposing them to many foods as a baby will help decrease the allergies. So it's basically what my MIL has been saying...&#128518; I usually take whatever baby advice is given and do some of it (everything in moderation) as I know it will probably change again. So I'll be watching for signs she's ready to try solids and start with baby rice cereal and go from there. 

My cousin had a baby girl yesterday, she ended up with a c/s and is in the same hospital I had Annabel so it was a strange feeling seeing photos. I can't wait to meet her baby! A little friend for my girl!


----------



## embeth

I am seriously ocd with mess.. I dread when they crawl
With their messy little hands.. Makes my wooden floors look so dirty!&#128514;


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm glad I'm not too ocd with mess, it does bother me and yeah I'd like it clean but I also feel like a crazy person trying to clean up toys on a daily basis when they're just going to get scattered the next morning. My toddler will destroy toys if they're too neat and organized. I gave up trying hah! Not to mention I'm a bit messy myself!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hey ladies :) has anyone's little ones had their 16 week jabs?
Olivia's have been postponed to a few days before we go on holiday! 
A week later than they should be.
I'm told to expect these to be the worst of the jabs:(


----------



## LillyFleur

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hey ladies :) has anyone's little ones had their 16 week jabs?
> Olivia's have been postponed to a few days before we go yon holiday!
> A week later than they should be.
> I'm told to expect these to be the worst of the jabs:(

Elizabeth has hers on Tuesday and she was fine for the rest of that day and night, well maybe she was a little grumpy but no temp. The following day she got a slight temperature for a few hours in the afternoon which made her a little grumpy but that was it. Definitely not as bad as the 8 week jabs. 

I got told to expect the worst with the 16week injections too but it was ok, she did however cry her eyes out when it was happening :( she wasn't too bothered by the previous injections.


----------



## embeth

Isabelle is due hers the day before we do a 9 hour flights for our holiday! I've decided I am going to postpone them a couple of weeks until we get back, I don't want to risk her feeling really rough after them when we're travelling or away. She had her 12 week ones yesterday.. Little late as she ll be 14 weeks Monday she's been fine since them although she did scream when the second one went in!! &#128528;&#128528;&#128546;&#128546; hate them can't wait to get them all out the way! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Chads having his 16 week ones a week late and the last ones were late cuz he was Poorly 
The 8 week ones gave him a temp and made him really upset
The last ones he didn't even cry and didn't affect him At all 
I'm dreading this next set but least that's it for a good while can't believe how fast there growing X


----------



## embeth

Just clicked on what I thought was this group and realised it was the new January 17 group!! Makes me kinda sad! I miss all the excitement of getting a bfp and starting that journey &#128554; do love having my baby girl here tho! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww I'm sad too. I miss being pregnant!


----------



## Spudtastic

It's may 1st here. It was nearly a year ago on may 2nd that I got my bfp. I thought I was out. It was what I thought was 16dpo. I gave up testing at 14dpo after a bfn (doesn't sound like giving up but to a poas addict it was). But then i found that frer two dsys later and it had a clear second line.Turns out I o'd much later and got a lucky bd in. I wasn't in the mood that day but I thought oh what the heck. Glad I did.


----------



## donnarobinson

I got my bfp a year ago today! How mad seems like yday I was terrified to be pregnant again ! So glad he's here now X


----------



## PitaKat

I don't remember which day it was that I got my BFP, but I must be coming up on the year anniversary. It's just amazing that there's a new January due dates group already! Madelyn is growing and changing so much, I feel like it's going by so fast!


----------



## DannaD

I found out on mother's day last year, such an happy memory. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I got mine on 22nd April :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I found out April 23rd at 9dpo. It seems like yesterday that I was jumping up and down with the positive hpt in my hand. :)


----------



## Lucy3

I found out the day before my parents in law came to visit for the weekend. I told my DH while we were out for dinner (his parents were watching DS) and then had to keep it a secret from them during the weekend visit! Feels like forever ago!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Flies by doesn't it ! Cruz was 16 weeks old yday he's such a happy boy X


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls I've lost anther 2lb on slimming world this week total 13lb loss X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done on your weight loss Donna. You're doing great! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun x


----------



## embeth

Well done Donna!

We re doing ok. Isabelle has the cold virus my boys had and woke up last night with a barking cough and awful sounding breathing..much better after she calmed and had medicine and ok today just worried it will happen again tonight!doctor was useless today just said give calpol.. I am worried about croup.. She didn't seem to think so. Nervous for tonight, all 4 of them on my own as dh away on work hoping she's ok xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello.

Seren is just getting over a nasty cold.....snotty nose, chesty cough, gunky eye and runny poos. We've put off jabs for two weeks already. Agghhh I hate jabs.


----------



## Lucy3

Good job with your weight loss Donna! 

Hope the sick babies are better today x 

Embeth I was talking about you taking your 4 kids out for dinner with my DH tonight! We went out to the pub and had a great time, im glad we're getting out more again. There was a lady who stopped and talked to us, she has 6 kids and just loves babies. So sweet! I watched a show called '18 kids and counting' today about a family in Scotland with 18 children &#128561; I actually felt bad for the kids as I can't imagine how you'd share your time evenly across 18 kids. If must be chaos at bedtime there! 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## embeth

Aw glad u had a good time Lucy! We love going out I'm a big believer in not letting having kids stop u doing things ( obviously within reason!;))and just doing them all together!saying that we spend far too much money on meals out and going to costa! My toddler asks to go and get a babychino whenever we're out!&#128514;&#128514; 3 weeks until we take them all to Disney world for a holiday.. I'll let u know how that ones goes!!&#128521;


----------



## Spudtastic

Lucy - I've only just heard about that family too. (It has to be the same. How many families that size can there be?) . I was telling my dh the same thing about how I wondered how you would give enough attention to each child.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Omg 18 kids!


----------



## Spudtastic

I think they are pregnant with no20 now.


----------



## Lucy3

Your Disneyland trip is going to be so much fun embeth! We've been lucky and been able to travel with our little ones, hard work but worth it! We have to go back to NY in a few months &#128561; Sooooo far from Australia! But I agree, we try to do the same things we used to but now with kiddies! We figure if we do it from when their little they'll see it as normal. Haha love your toddler with his babycino! &#128514;

Omg 20 kids now?! I'll have to look it up! The mum was 40 when she had number 18... She looked great which amazed me! She said they found going from 2 to 3 the hardest, which i found interesting. 

It's Mother's Day in Australia this weekend, not sure if it's the same elsewhere? My DH is away but that's ok, he sent flowers and did big poster with photos on the wall! 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Lucy - are you Australian or American? It's mother's day here this weekend too and dh is also away (for 5 dsys). He'll be away every year on mothers day. Nothing from him though. Just me and my girls. I may invite his mother over for lunch because my dh won't have done anything for his mum.either ever. 
(He claims he does stuff through the year)


----------



## LillyFleur

I need to take a leaf out of your book Embeth and not stop doing things just because I have a baby. I feel like I hardly do anything at all anymore and I'm so bored. I don't know how women with lots of kids do it, I feel like I'm constantly holding her.

I'm worried about taking her somewhere incase she has a poo bomb! A few places don't have changing facilities, makes me stressed just typing that.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

It's Mother's Day in Canada (and the States) this weekend too. DH is taking me for brunch. :)

Lily I've found a good changing pad (our diaper bag has one built in) and well stocked diaper bag make all the difference in the world when it comes to getting out. We've changed Thomas on the beach and at the park where there were no facilities...just put a garbage bag under the changing pad and changed him on the ground.

And I once changed a poo bomb in the backseat of my car lol. The key was garbage bags, disposable gloves and lots of wipes in the diaper bag - didn't get anything in the car (or on me)! It's intimidating at first but you get used to toting them around. :)


----------



## embeth

20 kids crazy!!&#128561; my friend has 8 that's seems mad to me.. She loves it tho and they're great kids. 
Not mothers day here.. Buts it's sunny for once so nice to have some sunshine just did a run with the dog was great.

Lily.. Don't be worried about going out.. All will fall into place with working out changing her etc.. Iv changed my 4 in all sorts of places.. When I had my eldest the best thing I did was join baby groups and do swim/baby massage courses made some good friends and gave some meaning to everyday rather than feeling isolated at home. 
I do find taking them 4 of them out alone a bit stressful now.. I had to collect a pushchair from mothercare the other day dh was away so went with all of them alone and my 2 and 8 year old started running round the aisles nightmare!! 
Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all well girls were battling cruzs eczema it's such a shame I've never had to deal with this before 
I've seen that 18 kids and counting I could never 
My oh has been talking about if we had another one today I said no way I don't want anymore I said I still want a girl but not enough to try again I can't honestly say never ever again cuz I don't no how I'll feel in a few years but I'm tired of always being pregnant and in the baby stage I'm not a big fan of the baby stage 
Cruz is the most happiest baby I've ever met tho he really is and I'm so in love with him
My mom had 6 kids in the eldest and I have 2 sister and 3 brothers X there is like a 19 year age gap between the eldest and youngest X


----------



## Lucy3

Spud- I'm Australian (but was living in the US for most of my pregnancy). My DH is American hence the travel to and from there. Happy Mother's Day weekend Fit and to the US and candian mamas! I think my DH felt bad for being away this weekend (it's a conference but really just an excuse to catch up with his friends!) 

Lily, don't worry about the poo explosions! I'm so naughty, I went out for dinner and some drinks with my sister last weekend and I brought Annabel in the ergo! She slept in it most the time while we had a great time... Until she did a massive poo explosion and my sister changed her on the floor &#128561; There was nowhere else to change her! &#128518; She didn't mind and I just had to laugh! Hope you find some groups to join, it makes such a difference to your week if you can get out and talk to other adults who are in the same situation. I found a walking group with my first which was great while they were still little. 

Mothercare with all 4 embeth! &#128561; What pram did you get?? 

Hope Cruz' eczema clears up Donna.


----------



## DannaD

I had to change Gabrielle on the floor and backseat of the car a couple times too! The built-in change pad is a life saver. 
We are going out a lot, I was getting a bit crazy during the winter months inside, but now it's much better! I'm also gonna meet other momas for walks soon and get into a baby/mama swiming class.

Happy mother's day weekend!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I changed James in the back of the car a few times too!


----------



## embeth

Lucy bought a graco Evo mini stroller for holiday and when it comes into football season and I'm standing on muddy fields watching my eldest! It's so easy and compact to fold so great for airport plus don't want my bugaboo ruined at football or travelling so figured was good to get a second one, we also got Isabelle a highchair which she loves! We have a bloom fresco chair sitting in the loft but find the base so big and lost the harness so plan to try and sell it!
Sorry cruz is still suffering with eczema Donna.. Such an rubbish thing to deal with.. I get it now and again and sometimes just nothing u can do to take it away. I would never say never with regards to having more children but with 4 I'm pretty certain we're done! 
Had a lovely day in the garden in the sunshine yummy BBQ now looking forward to kids being in bed and relaxing! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

James is 4 months old today 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/B6A254E4-9129-4CEF-9FB1-8E85EFF4EAD1.jpg


----------



## embeth

Aww cutie! Happy 4 months James &#128512;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you! :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Such a cutie! Happy 4 months James x


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww he's gorgeous happy 4 months James 
Cruz is 4 months on Thursday where has the time gone X


----------



## LillyFleur

James is such a cutie!

I've messaged the children's centre to see if there any spaces on their baby sensory classes so fingers crossed. Finally admited I've been suffering from PND, not depression - just really anxious still having panic attacks and had a few episodes of having awful thoughts. I've booked to see the doctor so hopefully I can get some cognitive behaviour therapy to help and some medication if they think that might help.

Had such a crap day with Elizabeth, she's just being so fussy with her feeds and has hardly napped, not sure if it's the weather. To make matters worse she randomly started chocking on sick while I was holding her in my arms I put her over my shoulder and she was sick loads all over me and the floor, nearly ran next door with her to next door as I thought she was choking :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry you've been suffering with PND Lilly :hugs:
I hope that the doctor is supportive and you get some help :hugs:


Sorry you've had a bad day with Elizabeth. James is the same. I find the stage 4-6 months the hardest as they're so fussy and frustrated :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

I hope the dr helps lily
I also find this stage hard
It's tough when they want to roll etc but can't yet 
Cruz has cried and fussed all day long don't no if it's the heat 
He's been draining his bottles and slept a bit this morning but was awKe all after noon he woke twice last night to which isn't like him think he's teething as well 
And he chews his hand so much he gags X


----------



## LillyFleur

Finally managed to get her to sleep in the pram while we went for a walk, she's in her cot bed but she's wearing a vest and onesie so I'm worried about her overheating, I've undone the poppers to her neck but can't undress her or get her legs out as she will wake up.

It really is just none stop worrying :nope:

Agree this stage is tough as I have to hold her so often as she can't sit up or crawl. She tries to roll from her back to her front but just ends up on her side.


----------



## Lucy3

Happy 4 months James! Handsome little one!

Sorry about how you're feeling Lily. That's great that you've booked to see your Dr, I really hope you have a supportive one. I was incredibly anxious with my first, everything is so new and it's hard not knowing what's coming next. Xx

Has anyone started solids yet? I have Annabel some baby rice cereal, but I don't think she's quite ready yet.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck Lilli. I just had an appointment for myself last week, I was told I have moderate to severe anxiety and severe depression. It makes being a mom so much harder! 

Happy 4 months James! 

Lucy, I plan to wait until 6 months and I'm skipping rice cereal all together. I want to try BLW, but I'm not 100% sure yet. It scares me too much!


----------



## embeth

Hope things get better lilli :hugs: anxiety is horrible I've struggled in the past. I still now get really bad health anxiety one little thing sets me off and affects everything! Getting out and about will help u feel much better xx

Isabelle is having lots of teething pain she's screamed lots today and constantly has to have her fist in her mouth! Seems to be really developing at the moment, holding things in a controlled way, giggling and great head control so nice seeing them grow &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## donnarobinson

I thought it was just Cruz he has cried all day long !! 
Won't sleep properly in the day screamed for bedtime 
He's having a growth spurt to I think and is teething he's constantly put biting his fists puts hem right in his mouth then gags 
I haven't started weaning yet I want to wait to 6 months and do blw but I'm not sure he will wait that long X


----------



## Lucy3

Mushy, hope you're feeling ok xx 

I got my new ergo carrier today and I'm SO excited! It's so nice!! I'll post a pic :) I do get rather excited over baby gear &#128518; 

My first didn't get his first tooth until he was 8 months so I'm thinking Annabel will be around the same time?


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww lovely Lucy 
CJ got his first tooth the day he turned 7 months Chad at 6 months X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly didn't get her first tooth until she was 11 months. James is showing lots of teething signs but no teeth as yet. 


James has his third lot of injections today.


----------



## embeth

What's your ergo like Lucy? I have one, used it loads when Isabelle was smaller.. I'm waiting for her legs to be long enough to go out either side as she doesn't like it at the moment and seems uncomfortable x


----------



## Lucy3

Hope today goes ok Bev xx

Embeth it's the original ergo, I find it more comfy to the 360. Have you got the infant insert? If Isabelle is too small you can use just the padded seat part to push her up higher. I got it in marine, such a nice blue and it has cute little whales on the fabric bit! For some reason I can't add a picture, says it's too large.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz has his next injection tomorrow he's 4 months old today! X


----------



## embeth

Good luck to all the bubs having injections.. Dreading Isabelle's next lot! 

Lucy I did have the insert.. Lost the padded bit! Think must have fallen out when I took the carrier off getting in the car!! I was using a rolled blanket but she just stresses in it at the moment.. Hoping it improves once she is longer!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James had a bit of a fever last night and a runny poo this morning but seems fine :)


----------



## Spudtastic

HI everyone. Seren is having her second lot of jabs tomorrow. I've been waiting for her to get better but really she cries so much I can't stand it. Isla cried but the was happy to have boob. It wasn't so bad. But Seren screams her little heart out.

Seren is 4 months old on Monday. She's started watching me eat with fascination but I'm also waiting until 6 months. I think I'll stay away from the cereals too.


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz had his jabs today hope he's ok later X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Cruz is ok from the jabs xx


----------



## LillyFleur

Hope Cruz is ok, the injections are so worth it but I hate myself a bit for putting her through them (she was ok with the last lot)

I posted about this in the baby section but got no replies...Elizabeth twice now after a feed has stared coughing/gagging and nearly choking and then thrown up everywhere, it's awful and its not helping my anxiety being constantly on edge worried if it's going to happen again. Is that a normal baby thing? I'm not sure if it might be from over feeding her, she being really fussy and struggling to nap and doesn't want to take full bottles anymore despite me trying.


----------



## Bevziibubble

My first used to do this a lot. Most days she would end up being sick but she grew out of it :hugs:


----------



## DannaD

It happened to Gabrielle twice. I think it's quite scary for them (and us), but a good slap on the back and they're fine, it's only liquid afterall, not as dangerous as a piece of food that is stuck.


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't no where my happy boy has gone &#128546; He is so miserable just lately ! Waking up twice in the night again struggling to nap in the day won't go down for long with out crying 
Cries if I lay him in cot to get stuff done cries if he goes in the pram untill I start walking j feel drained X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww poor Cruz. James is getting a bit like that :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Lilli.. Isabelle has done this loads!! Lately as she has had a cough she kept doing it on her late feed after I go to bed, it happened every night in a row when beer cough was bad I would have to quickly lift her so she was sick on our laminate and not on her/our bed! She also does it when she's fed more than she really needs to little piggy!!

Donna, sorry cruz isn't himself. They seem to go through so many different stages. Isabelle keeps freaking out and screaming when I lift the car seat with her in.. Really strange flings her arms and screams!

Spud hope serens injections went ok.. Dreading Isabelle's.&#128533;


----------



## LillyFleur

So glad it's not just elizabeth that does it! Someone replied it could be GERD but don't think so, looking at her 'symptoms' last week (red cheeks, fussy, not sleeping, reduced eating) I think she might be teething :wacko: she wasn't interested in the bottle but I kept trying to get he to take it as she was fussing so maybe I over fed her :shrug: and that made her sick. DH said she was dribbling loads earlier.

Poor Cruz :(

I went to baby sensory class on Thursday for a free trial and have booked for us to go June - Aug so fingers crossed I can meet some other mummies, Elizabeth seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## embeth

Hi girls how's everyone doing??

Hope all babies are well &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi! 


James is doing ok but all he does is cry. I hate the 4-6 month spell, they're so grumpy and frustrated the whole time. Holly was the same too!


----------



## LillyFleur

I can't believe how 'off' baby sizes are, I don't think Elizabeth seems like a particularly fat/tall baby but she's wearing 6-9 months and I've started to buy 9-12, she's not even even 5 months. 

Seeing the doctor this afternoon about my PND, but don't think I'm even going to mention PND I'm just going to mention my anxiety and hopefully they can just give me something. Don't want the Heath visitor getting involved as Elizabeth's safety isn't an issue so don't want her coming round.


----------



## Lucy3

Do you think they get bored around this stage, Bev? I try to play with Annabel but there's only so much I can do with her. What does everyone so to keep them entertained? I think it's easier having a toddler around sometimes, she loves to watch him :) 

Hope your GP visit goes well, Lily. Anxiety is tough, I had it badly with my first but I never seeked help. I really wish I did in hi sight.


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz has turned into a right grump as well and he's waking twice at night when he was only waking once . He's had a cough for a while which is bothering him but doctor said he's fine and I think he's teething 
I really want to wait till 6 months to wean but don't think he will wait that long got the health visitor coming today to weigh him X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think they do get a bit bored. He seems to want to do things but he can't. Holly was so much better once she learnt to crawl. I feel like I wish the time away but it's no fun when they're constantly frustrated and crying!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww defo Hun I wish time away sometimes to I like it once they can walk and are a bit more independent and can sit and play for a while etc I've just had cruz weighed he's almost 17lb so doubled his birth weight X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow that's such a good weight, well done Cruz!


I need to get James weighed as it has been four weeks now. He was around 14 lbs last time. He doesn't gain weight very quickly considering he was almost 10 lbs when he was born!


----------



## embeth

Hope the doctors goes well lilly. 

I'm probably jinxing things saying this but Isabelle is suc a happy chilled out thing at the moment.. She spends a lot of time in her highchair/playmat/my bed where ever I am and put her down really as I have the other 3 to sort and lots of housework.. She just chills and watches everyone.. Too cute at the moment minute u look at her she breaks into a big smile &#10084;&#65039; Sure it will all change at some point so I'll enjoy it while it lasts!! 

That's a great weight for cruz Donna.. I haven't been to baby clinic for weigh in since she was a couple of months old.. She's such a chunk I figured there's no problem with her gaining weight!!

Im still going with my diet and running.. Managed 4 miles in 33 minutes at the weekend was quite pleased as did nothing for my fitness all through pregnancy. Got down to 9st7.. Like to be about 8st 10 so still a little way to go!! How's everyone else's baby weight going?? The loss seems slower for me this time xx


----------



## PitaKat

We're doing well, Madelyn is kind of grumpy some days too, with more crying, but she's still sleeping well and has plenty of times during the day when she's all smiles and coos. She loves to be played with and held, and usually the crying is because she's bored. She does a grumbling cry that sounds kind of like she's talking, she usually does that when she's tired and laying down. We say "Oh, she's complaining herself to sleep" lol. 

I definitely think having a toddler around makes it easier as the baby has someone interesting to watch and they don't get bored as easily. 

Madelyn has rolled over 3 times now, never really on purpose. But those core muscles are getting stronger and she holds herself up really well when she's having tummy time. 

I'm having trouble keeping her rolls clean, especially under the chin. She gets gunk in them, milk or spit-up or whatnot, and they get all red. She has drool rash on her neck and upper chest. I clean her with every diaper change, some days it seems to help, but other days it doesn't. I give her a bath every other day because I'm concerned about drying out her skin more. It's already dry and flaky in spots.


----------



## donnarobinson

I forgot to say Cruz can roll front to back now :) X


----------



## embeth

Wow well done cruz! Isabelle has shown no interest in trying to roll she just lays kicking her legs!!


----------



## Lucy3

Great weight for Cruz, Donna! 

Annabel doesn't have any interest in rolling either, she's happy to lie there and play with her feet! She's going through such an awkward stage with her hair falling out.. &#128556;


----------



## PitaKat

donnarobinson said:


> I forgot to say Cruz can roll front to back now :) X

That's awesome! :-D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Cruz!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls Cruz only woke once last night had me up at 6.15am tho lol X it's raining here today and I have nursery run and slimming world X 
Cruz has had a cough ages now and is so snuffly dr said he's fine but I'm taking him back his eczema on his face has cleared up it'll be back soon X.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Cruz is feeling better soon. 


James was up at 6.15 too lol!


----------



## Lucy3

Annabel is an early riser too! It's almost winter here so not even close to being light when she wakes up. My 2 year old loves to sleep in so I would love to get them on the same sleep schedule somehow.


----------



## donnarobinson

Ive always had early risers lol X


----------



## donnarobinson

They go bed early tho X


----------



## embeth

Lucy3 said:


> Great weight for Cruz, Donna!
> 
> Annabel doesn't have any interest in rolling either, she's happy to lie there and play with her feet! She's going through such an awkward stage with her hair falling out.. &#128556;

Isabelle doesnt appear to have found her feet yet! Lol


----------



## DannaD

Gabrielle wakes around 8, lucky me!
She has no interest with her feet yet! Yesterday I left her in her bed to go put on makeup and when I came back she had flip back to front! And threw up in the process...


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Benjamin can roll back to belly, but not the other way yet haha. He rolls onto his belly then gets mad and starts whining that he's on his belly, so I roll him over and we start all over again. 

He loves watching his brother play! And has just discovered his toes, but only looking at them like they're taunting him. He'll grav them if I bring them closer to his hands, but he won't go for them himself.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James has been rolling from back to tummy for a while but only done tummy to back once. He loves grabbing his feet lately :)


Think he's going through a sleep regression as he's waking more and harder to get back to sleep!


----------



## LillyFleur

Well done to all the rolling babies! Elizabeth can roll on her side but that's it, she's not found her feet yet either. She goes to sleep at 7pm
and wakes 6-7am (1 feed during the night)

Dr prescribed me citalopram 20mg but apparently the side effects can be pretty bad (more anxious, nausea, spaced out) it's typical as I've finally made some local mummy friends and arranged to meet them this week so don't want to take the tablets if the side effects are going to be bad, apparently the effects can last 10 days :shrug:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you have some medication Lilly and fingers crossed the side effects don't last for too long :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Glad u got some help lily.. Hope the side affects are not too bad sure they ll make u feel much better in the long run. 

I bought Isabelle a little ball pool today.. She likes it and tried to grab the balls if I hold them to her! Unfortunately my toddler like to going crashing into it quite a lot when she's in it!!


----------



## Lucy3

DannaD said:


> Gabrielle wakes around 8, lucky me!
> She has no interest with her feet yet! Yesterday I left her in her bed to go put on makeup and when I came back she had flip back to front! And threw up in the process...


&#128514;&#128514; this made me laugh! 

Hope the medication works for you Lilly x that's great you've found a group of mamas! I still haven't - I left all mine back in the US when we left :( makes such a difference when there's some like minded people to chat to. Avoid any competitive ones... &#128521;


----------



## PitaKat

My girl hasn't found her feet yet either, just chews on her hands a lot still


----------



## embeth

I haven't found any baby friends since my first.. It seems to be easier to meet people when you're a first time mum.. When I go to groups some of the women aren't very friendly so I just can't be bothered.. Hope your meet up goes well lily xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz hasn't found his feet yet either X


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz has had his first bit of baby rice I really wanted to wait until 6 months and do blw but omg he loved it he was so ready and I'm switching to blw style as soon as he's 6 months X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless him glad he enjoyed it xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't have any mom friends either. I did the groups with my first but they were all just interested in their own kids and making sure they got a picture of every little moment they were there.


----------



## DannaD

No mommy friends here either :(
I joined a local mom group and joined them for a walk but mostly kept to myself, they all already knew each other and didn't make much effort to include me, and talked about breastfeeding nonstop (I don't BF)
I think I forgot how to make friends! &#128514; My best friends are from school..

Today's Gabbie's jabs, I hate watching her suffer :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I used to go to loads of groups but never really made any friends at them. Holly loved the groups though. 


We got carpet in our living room today and I can finally put James down anywhere without having to worry he'll roll onto the hard wooden floor and bump his head. Holly used to hate tummy time but he loves it! 


https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/C79B2E3B-A314-4932-B3CF-34D2C36E17C1.jpg

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/D8FBF605-5CE0-4277-A9DC-3CC232AABC78.jpg


----------



## Spudtastic

I have mum friends from my first which is great. Most of them have a second now. So I have a couple of friends with two kids. They were from my antenatal group and it's the one where you make an effort to meet up.
I tried making friends this time. You don't go to antenatal group with your second. 

Good luck with the jabs. I hated it and made my husband go too. 

Seren has found her feet. She loves playing with them.
My older one loves her little sister. She likes to lay on Serens mat too and play with her.


----------



## Spudtastic

Bev - James is such a cutie. I love how he's pulling g his legs up.


----------



## PitaKat

Bev, he's so cute! That second picture just cracks me up


----------



## donnarobinson

I love ur carpet Bev :) he's so cute. X


----------



## embeth

I made my mum friends joining a bumps and bundles group when my eldest was a few months old.. Still friends with a couple now and he's 10 this year!! Not made any since tho! Pretty hard to find nice mums u get along with easily!!

Bev how cute he looks such a monkey with his cute grin &#128521; carpet looks great too &#128077;

Week today until we head to the airport for a 9 hour flight.. I'm so nervous about flying with all the stuff going on in the news &#128533;


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I'm sure all will be fine Hun bet I'll have a fab time I'm jealous lol X 
Cruz wakes twice In a night again now and I've been having to bring him in every me at 5am ish &#128553; X No idea why lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck with the flight embeth :)


Donna maybe it's the 4 month sleep regression. I thought I would escape it this time since James was a crap sleeper anyway but he's gone even worse! He is such a light sleeper and takes ages to fall asleep again. Just keeps wriggling and is so restless!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I went to get James weighed this morning after 4.5 weeks. He has gained 1 lbs & 4 oz so he's now 15 lbs 5 oz. I was really impressed with that gain but he has dropped to between the 25th and 50th percentile apparently. I don't know how much weight they expect these babies to gain! I think he's doing great though :)


----------



## Lucy3

15lbs sounds like a great weight Bev! 15lbs seems like a really debt weight for 4 months?! love your carpet, how much easier is it with babies! 

Hope you have a better night with cruz Donna. 

Embeth, you'll be ok with the flight. We did a 18hour then a 5 hour flight when Annabel was 9 weeks &#128561; It was crazy but I always say to myself it has to end eventually and once you're off you forget it (a bit like childbirth &#128514;)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww that's a good weight Bev 
Cruz has doubled his birth weight 
He's just had his baby rice and polished the lot 
I really didn't want to wean early but ino he's ready I'll switch to blw style at 6 months X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Bevziibubble said:


> I went to get James weighed this morning after 4.5 weeks. He has gained 1 lbs & 4 oz so he's now 15 lbs 5 oz. I was really impressed with that gain but he has dropped to between the 25th and 50th percentile apparently. I don't know how much weight they expect these babies to gain! I think he's doing great though :)

I think they put way too much importance on weight. If every baby was a chunky as they wanted we'd have a world of massive baby's. But then someone would still be on the first percentile. It's why I don't pay too much attention to percentiles, and thankfully neither does their pediatrician. She just looks at their personal curve.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Very true! There are always going to be smaller babies and bigger babies. I think they get obsessed with wanting every baby to follow an exact curve!


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/9CBC86A2-F620-4499-B7AB-2E71E7E2045F_zpsfd12iokg.jpg

My boys 

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/AC09CEEE-27D1-46A6-95CE-83BF0F4986DB_zpsyx0xwk9t.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely photos!


----------



## donnarobinson

You no when you look at ur babies and think wow I can't believe your mine and you no it's funny because as much as I stil do wish i could have a girl I feel so happy and content with my boys like I'm ment to be a boy momma ! They actually being me so much joy. x


----------



## embeth

Aww Donna you have gorgeous boys!!They are so lovely!!

That's a great weight Bev.. I haven't taken Isabelle through fear they ll tell me she's too fat!! On a rough weigh in at home she is around 17lb I think!! Nothing I can do if they say she's too big she's only has breastmilk on demand.. She just demands quite a lot!!&#128514;&#128514;

Here she is today the little chunk!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls aww she's gorgeous embeth well that's what Cruz was the other day almost 17lb and that was before any baby rice X


----------



## DannaD

Cute pics!!

My baby is around 12lbs, following her curve perfectly :)


----------



## embeth

Aw danna 12lb so little and cute! X


----------



## Lucy3

Your boys are gorgeous Donna! 

Isabelle is so pretty embeth! 

Annabel was 13lbs at 4 months, she's also following her curve like Gabrielle:) I want to know how much she weighs now, she's almost 5 months! &#128561;


----------



## Lucy3

I'm going for a walk with my cousin and her 3 week old baby this morning, I'm looking forward to pushing my pram with another mummy! Annabel never gets to go in the pram as I've usually got my toddler in the stroller and her in the ergo. lol the things I get excited about these days!


----------



## PitaKat

Donna, that second picture is so sweet. Your boys are darling


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun &#128515;&#10084;&#65039; 

Now I don't mean to brag and I'm not I'm just so proud after weeks of Cruz not sleeping so good he slept thru &#128513;
He went to bed at 6pm I heard him stir around half 12ish when oh came to bed but he didn't wake he woke at 6.20am so did just over 12 hours super proud ino probably won't happen again and Shane I didn't sleep lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Isabelle is so cute :)


Yay well done Cruz! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Anyone heard off frustrated X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Not for ages. Hope she is ok :(


----------



## Lucy3

Good boy Cruz!! 

I haven't heard from frustrated, hope she's ok.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Gorgeous pics donna! Your boys are gorgeous! 

Benjamin according to my scale at home weighs about 16 pounds. 

Isabelle is a cute little chunk! And the same doctor would tell her she weighed too much that if was less would tell her she didn't weigh enough. They're never happy with a baby's weight it seems.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks mushy so are yours :) X


----------



## donnarobinson

The sleeping didn't last lol I'm so tired he went to bed early at 5.40pm last night and slept til 12.40 which I no is great as its 7 hours but then he was awake again before 5 wouldn't go back to sleep did a poo finally went back to sleep at around half 5 and then was awake at 6.10 CJ and Chad are both poorly as well it's going to be a long. Day . Ino Cruz goes to bed early so I shud expect early mornings but I hate them lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had a bad night Donna :(


----------



## donnarobinson

He's tired again now I don't like this stage where there tired so often yet won't nap or cat nap seems all I do is get him to sleep he fell asleep drinking his bottle at 7 lay him in cot and he woke up I'm now rocking him in his bouncer and he's having none of it even tho he's crying cuz he's tired X


----------



## donnarobinson

Does James nap well where does he nap? X


----------



## donnarobinson

He's dropped of now but I'll have to sit here rocking the chair or he will wake up Chad was Excali the same and ino it won't last forever think it's just frustrating when he use to just drop of to sleep so easily by himself it's hard having him nap in the living room to because the other two always wake him up. Roll on when he's down to 2 set naps then one I much Prefer it then lol x


----------



## embeth

Isabelle goes to bed at 7/7.30 and is always always at 6/6.30 most days.. She wakes up around 12/1 for a feed and gets in with me.. Also loves her cat naps in the day currently in her chair in living room napping!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James will only nap on me these days. Although sometimes if I'm lucky he will fall asleep in the swing. He used to love his swing!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww babies bless them monkeys lol 
Cruzs eczema did clear it up its now coming back and I think he's caught the bug of the kids he's had 3 poops today and the last one was really watery and mucusy. He feels warm to I'll see how he goes he's sleeping again at the min X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Poor Cruz, I hope he's feeling better soon :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun it seems like my
Kids are always Ill X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Same here. Holly is always picking stuff up from nursery and then kindly passes it on to James. Can't believe the amount of times I've taken them to the doctors!


----------



## DannaD

Gabbie has never been sick so far, except a slight fever after her jabs and it made me so sad/worried! You momas are strong to deal with little sick ones! &#128557;

Gabbie is a sleeper, she naps anywhere during the day and goes down without a cry at night. Right now she's napping outside on the patio.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am so jealous! Both of my kids have been rubbish sleepers and my four year old still doesn't sleep through :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless ha I haven't had to bad sleepers really CJ was the worst he slept with me though till he was nearly one I think it was then he went thru phases of waking for hours in the night I wasn't making the same mistakes with Chad I didn't let him get over tired he went to bed early and I didn't let him sleep in my bed once he got a bit older even if it ment getting up at 5am that's what I did . He slept thru from 10 months right up until a few months ago wen he Started waking again but he's been better later and sleeping again but now he's I'll so waking more again . 
CJ started sleeping thru just after two ish I think 
He was the only one who had a dummy he gave it up himself just before two . I tried Chad with one he wasn't interested and Cruz liked one at first but won't have one now which is frustrating sometimes cuz he likes to suck X 
I've come to bed Cruz has been in bed since 6 he's stiring hope he doesn't wake up I'm shattered. C


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls another 6am start oh I haven't missed these lol! 
Cruz woke twice again hope he stops that soon 
Hope you all have a lovely day I've got to take Chad to the Drs bless him x


----------



## Lucy3

Hi Donna, hope your little boy is ok x 

Don't want to jinx it but I think Annabel has started sleeping 730pm-730am with a feed at 6am! My son was a terrible sleeper so I feel pretty lucky to be getting some decent sleep this time. I'm sending you lots of sleep dust Donna, I remember how draining having to get up in the night :(


----------



## PitaKat

Embeth, your baby girl is so cute, love those sweet cheeks!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks last night he was talking to himself in the cot for ages lol . Don't no what's got into him lol Chad was such a good sleeper X


----------



## embeth

PitaKat said:


> Embeth, your baby girl is so cute, love those sweet cheeks!

Thanku &#128521; l love her chubby cheeks!


----------



## Lucy3

Hope you had a better night Donna. After saying how great a sleeper Annabel is she was up 3-5am last night.. She finally did a poo then went to sleep. So tired today! &#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;


----------



## donnarobinson

Always the way Hun bless her sure she will sleep better tonight
Cruz only woke once he slept 6.15 - 12.30 then bk down will 6.10 were up and he's having a bottle now 

Can babies have hayfever my dr mentioned it but I kind of dismissed bit but now I'm thinking he has it 
Runny nose watery eyes cough and he is so congested all the time &#128553; I'm going to see the dr see what he says I'm sure that's what wakes him at night cuz he can barely breathe X


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is definitely possible especially if it's only recently started with the recent weather. Poor Cruz, hope the doctor can give you something to help :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Lol Lucy.. Needing a poo really unsettles Isabelle.. Once she's done with it she's all happy and settled! I can't believe what a good sleeper she is after never having this with all 3 boys am a bit worried our holiday is going to completely ruin it all! Florida is 5 hours behind the UK so it's going to throw her body clock completely out plus we'll be out most evenings when away just hoping she settles back to normal when we return. 

I've been watching her trying to roll today so funny she gets to her side then gives up.. She really does look like her chunky legs and belly make it too much effort &#128514;

When is everyone due back at work? I'm supposed to be going back to my teaching job in January but it's all change at work and I'm thinking maybe it's time to move on.. Such hard decisions! X


----------



## embeth

4 months today!! She is my very own sumo baby! This is all breast milk.. I thought my boys were chubs as babiesbut I think she beats them all &#128514;&#128514; love her!!! Hoping maybe she ll slim a bit when she's more mobile!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DannaD

Wow look at those legs! Adorable!! 

Gabrielle is starting to roll! She did it 7 times today so I think she really got it now!


----------



## DannaD

Oh and I'm not sure about going back to work either... I'm due back in Jan and not very excited at the thought


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautiful embeth bless her ! 
Cruz woke twice again last night monkey he went right back down again tho so I don't mind . 
Chads just got up . He seems better today hope so . They break up for half term today . 
I'm sad that Cruz is growing so quick but I love the stage wen they are a bit more independent and starting to crawl toddle etc ! Even tho there into everything it's so much fun .. He will be 20 weeks old next week! So mad X


----------



## donnarobinson

Does anyone have any sort of day routine going yet? How long are babies going between feeds etc X


----------



## Bevziibubble

James feeds quite often. Probably every 1-2 hours!

We don't have any routine at all really. It's so hard to get into one as he just will not switch off for naps. He's so interested in everything and will only fall asleep if I go out for a brisk walk with him in the wrap, but that's not always convenient with having another child or it might be raining etc. He gets so overtired by the end of the day and always has a big screaming fit!


----------



## embeth

Isabelle feeds quite often too.. Every hour and a half/two hours or so... She wakes around 6/7 and normally has a very short nap around school time then just carried on with random cat naps throughout the day! By 6pm she's ready for bed, usually string her out until 7 as if I let her go any earlier it turns into a cat nap.. 7 or later and that's her for the night x


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless them aww Bev Cruz is like that when he gets over tired 
Cruz goes to bed at 6 and then that's him till he first wakes which is normally around half 12ish use to be later then he will either go back till morning or wakes around 4ish he gets up between 6/6:30 lately and then normally naps on school run in pram he needs to nap every hour and half normally doesn't always work out that way tho. He feeds every 3 hours normally he's formula fed tho isn't he . I can't believe he's 4 & a half months old Alredi he is so sweet I adore him.. I started the pill today and having my coil fitted on the 16th June this is the first time in 8 years I've had birth Control apart from the three days my last coil lasted till it fell out lol. It feels weird preventing a pregnancy even tho I don't want another it feels like I'm so use to be trying lol X
How long till ur holiday now embeth X


----------



## embeth

I've never been on any birth control not had any accidents so far all planned, maybe I should think about it now my family is complete!

We go to gatwick tomorrow and fly Saturday morning... I'm feeling quite anxious about the flight with the little ones.. Isabelle loves her bed so much come evening time I hope she ll be ok, I'm such a nervous flyer my holiday won't begin until we all step safely off that plane!! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Good luck with the flight embeth. It's so challenging with little ones, but just keep reminding yourself you'll be in sunny Florida in no time!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww have a great holiday I'm so jealous ! I'm sure Isabelle will do just fine Hun x


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz only woke once last night at 3am ish I heard him talking to himself about 5am but didn't have to see to him he went bk of til half 6 :) X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay!


----------



## Lucy3

Go Cruz! :)


----------



## DannaD

Found Gabrielle crying face down in her bed this morning... she's turning but not both ways, poor baby. I'll be scared she'll suffocate from now on, like I am not anxious enough :/


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that must have been scary :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

I am so tired my eyes are stinging I don't no what's got in to cruz but I want my good sleeper back 6pm - 12 he went had a bottle woke back up at 1.45 and didn't go bk sleep til 3am them was up at 6.10 I could cry I'm so tired X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had a bad night hun :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

It's awful when you're that tired, Donna. Stingy eyes! No!! Hope you got through the day ok xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls he slept better last night hope ur all ok X


----------



## donnarobinson

How are you girls :) cruz starting pooping every day wen I gave him a bit of purée and was having some explosive nappies so I stopped and he hasn't had any food past two days and hasn't pooped today so don't no if it means he wasn't rEady or is it normal for them to poop more often wen they have food I don't mind because really I didn't want to wean early I wanted to do blw so I don't mind holding off X


----------



## PitaKat

Madelyn found her feet a couple days ago, and as of today she's playing with things! She's grabbing toys (or a pack of wipes lol) and chewing on them, crying when they inevitably fall away from her, then happily goes back to playing when we hand it back to her. This stage is awesome! I'm loving it :cloud9: Also, she seems to be favoring her left hand already!


----------



## Lucy3

Hope you're having fun in Florida embeth! 

How cute are they at this stage pita? Loving it! Nothing more adorable than a baby playing with their feet :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh hope ur having a great time embeth X so cute pita X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

PitaKat said:


> Madelyn found her feet a couple days ago, and as of today she's playing with things! She's grabbing toys (or a pack of wipes lol) and chewing on them, crying when they inevitably fall away from her, then happily goes back to playing when we hand it back to her. This stage is awesome! I'm loving it :cloud9: Also, she seems to be favoring her left hand already!

They tend to go back and forth until around 2 years until they stock to a side. 

This stage is fun, even more fun when they get more mobile!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're having a great time embeth! 


James is getting so mobile and can wriggle forwards to get to what he wants. He gets very frustrated and overtired though. Naps are a nightmare unless I wear him in the wrap and take him for a long walk!


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless them hi mushy how you doing 

Cruz likes to nap little and often can drive me insane sometimes cruz wriggles every where he's found his feet to I can't believe how big he's getting 
I am sad he's getting so big so quick but I can't lie and say I'm not looking forward to him getting a bit older I love it when there able to stay away longer and have more set naps when there eating properly and can play and sit etc . X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm the same. I love the newborn stage and the stage where they are mobile and can play. I am not keen on this inbetweeny bit!


----------



## donnarobinson

Not just me then :) X do u think you will have any more bev X I am well and truly done I honestly feel complete yeh apart of me will always want a girl but not enough to have another I want to enjoy the next stage of life I feel complete with my boys X


----------



## PitaKat

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> PitaKat said:
> 
> 
> Madelyn found her feet a couple days ago, and as of today she's playing with things! She's grabbing toys (or a pack of wipes lol) and chewing on them, crying when they inevitably fall away from her, then happily goes back to playing when we hand it back to her. This stage is awesome! I'm loving it :cloud9: Also, she seems to be favoring her left hand already!
> 
> They tend to go back and forth until around 2 years until they stock to a side.
> 
> This stage is fun, even more fun when they get more mobile!Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought it was a bit early to declare her a lefty lol, it was just interesting. I'm okay if she wants to wait awhile before crawling, not necessarily looking forward to when she starts getting into _everything_ :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

donnarobinson said:


> Not just me then :) X do u think you will have any more bev X I am well and truly done I honestly feel complete yeh apart of me will always want a girl but not enough to have another I want to enjoy the next stage of life I feel complete with my boys X

We said we were done at two and then thought we might have a third in a few years. I like the idea of having a third but on hard days I think there is no way I could cope! :haha:


----------



## Lucy3

Bevziibubble said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Not just me then :) X do u think you will have any more bev X I am well and truly done I honestly feel complete yeh apart of me will always want a girl but not enough to have another I want to enjoy the next stage of life I feel complete with my boys X
> 
> We said we were done at two and then thought we might have a third in a few years. I like the idea of having a third but on hard days I think there is no way I could cope! :haha:Click to expand...

I feel the same Bev! Some days I think I'd like to have a third in a few years but then other days I'm not so sure! Im enjoying not being pregnant and not being in the newborn phase for now.


----------



## donnarobinson

Having three is no different to having two really girls I found 1-2 hard work three slotted in think because ur already use to juggling things etc . 
Hope your all well! X


----------



## embeth

Hi girls

Having a great holiday thanks.. So hot her! Bit of a change from home!!

I noticed something on Isabelle the day we left for the airport and after googling am spending most of my days sick with worry.. Trying not to let it ruin my holiday!

She has this very very light brown pigmentation to her skin but it's huge!&#128549; it's an odd shape and hard to see clearly sometimes as its so light. It it starts on one side of her belly and goes round to her back really big area. 
Now after googling it seems like a cafe au lait mark which are totally normal if u have just a couple..
My son has two small ones and Isabelle has a small normal looking one in a similar place or her brother.. But this is so big and it says if u have more than 6 u need to be looked at for a genetic disorder which can cause all sorts of problems in life. I don't know what to think my family think I'm being silly and am over worrying as j tend to do just so scared for her with no support &#128549;&#128549;&#128549;


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless u Hun my sister had something similar covered one side of her body on her breast and went round her side was faint to she still has it now all was ok with there if we're thinking. Of the same thing that is X I'm sure all is fine Hun but I'm he same a constant worrier X try relax and enjoy ur holiday and have it checked when ur back chick X X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly has a huge one on her stomach. We only noticed it once she turned 4 months. 

I'm sure your LO is fine especially if she doesn't have other symptoms. Try not to worry too much :hugs: xx


----------



## DannaD

I just read Embeth that even though it's very big, it still counts as only 1 and that's completly normal and not associated with any health problem!


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls &#128536;

Good to know it's possible to have it and be normal. Sounds v much like your sisters Donna.. It really is faint 
Particularly if the light isn't right just so big tho!

How big is hollys Bev?? Typical that it pops up the day we go away! This holiday has cost thousands and I've spent all of it worrying!!


----------



## Lucy3

Try not to worry embeth x I know I always tend to worry more when we are away, it's like there more time but less sleep which equals more worry for me! I'm a worrier too so totally understand the feeling.


----------



## embeth

Thanks Lucy xx I am a terrible worrier and always jump to the worse case scenarios. Normally it's about myself but feels like it's one thing after another with Isabelle. Terrified she will have something wrong, was neve like it with my boys! Going to try and not obsess on it anymore! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly's was quite big as a baby but as she has grown it seems smaller and not as noticeable. 
I am totally the same with worrying. I worry about Holly a lot, my health anxiety is awful!


----------



## embeth

Did u see a doc about it Bev.. I really don't want to end up back at the docs with this.. Dh thinks I don't need to in not sure.. It's such a large area but really faint so faint in places I can't tell where it starts and ends x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'd go just to put ur mind at rest but then I'm always at the Drs lol X 
It will be nothing but why ait worrying Hun x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I didn't see a doctor mainly because I always thought it was a birthmark up until a couple of months ago when I found out about cafe au lait marks I was concerned when I first read about them but it only counts as one mark and she doesn't have any other symptoms.


Maybe he is intolerant to something Donna? Maybe just try again and see if it was a coincidence or not xx


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls I have googled far too much! If the big patch counts as one then she had 2 as she has a normal looking small one as well! All after just getting through the hip worry! Little monkey definitely been more trouble than my boys so far!!&#128521;


----------



## PitaKat

Yay, i finally got a picture to load! Here's my sweet girl
 



Attached Files:







20160601_080251~2.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww she's beautiful hunni X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies :)
Not been around in a while!
How's everyone's little ones doing :) il try and catch up a
Olivia is just hitting the 14lb mark... She's diddy but chunky i love her rolls lol
She's rolling back to front but hates being on her tummy 
She's a very happy and is so good :) 
Our holiday was fab she slept more or less the whole time on the aeroplane which is fab! 
Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls aww our babies are growing so quick 
The dr tried to put Cruz on lactose free milk I spoke to the dietician who said don't she said sloppy poops are fine and recommend trying comfort milk so we have brought that only its thicker and now need to buy bigger teats 
He slept thru last night after waking three times the night before ! :) X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay glad Cruz slept through! :)


James is 5 months old today :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww flies by don't it Cruz is 5 months Sunday X


----------



## Bevziibubble

5 months old

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/D4CACB5E-AF9F-45FF-AE13-B827BD5E7AE3.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Beautiful boy X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur all well 
Cruz is 5 months old today! 
Gone so fast 
He's had me up since half 5 &#128553; Oh I don't miss theE early wakings lol 
I can't moan tho he goes to bed at 6pm 

Here is he X 
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/50C4EB17-D667-4AEA-98B9-8DD49EFBFE67_zpswbovrz34.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 5 months Cruz! Lovely photo! That's great he can sit up!


----------



## donnarobinson

He can only sit for a few seconds &#128516; He did it for a little while yday tho bless him Chad sat around 5 months and was crawling by 6 X


----------



## embeth

Gorgeous boys you have girls, so cute!! Happy 5 months today cruz! And clever boy sitting up &#128079;&#128521;

Isabelle has caught my toddlers cough/temp seems mainly a prob at night.. Last night she did a poo around midnight I was changing that and she was sick while I hanged her then while lifting her up to try and clean her off she did a wee all over me!!! Nightmare!!

I need to book her third set of jabs this week she still hasn't had them due to our holiday. 

I'm also going to get her an appointment with the gp at our surgery who specialises in skin and does the baby checks. I'm literally losing sleep worry about this area of pigmentation she has.. It's just so big and I can't find anything on the hours I googled that says it can be normal &#128532; my anxiety is through the roof worrying about various diseases these brown type marks can be connected to if you have them excessively.. Don't think I've ever been this worried about one of my children.. Driving dh mad he thinks I need help with my anxiety more than she does with her skin thing!!! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless you Hun I'm just the same such a worrier. 
Defo go get it checked just so u can put ur mind at rest X


----------



## embeth

Thanks I'm going to get an appointment but want it with the right doc others are just random doctors that I've never seen our surgery is so awful! Just means I'll have to wait for the appointment! I hardly slept last night thinking about it so has to be done! Hope you're right and it does put my mind at rest xx


----------



## Lucy3

What beautiful 5 month boys! Wow good job cruz sitting up! 

Annabel has more immunisations tomorrow :( 

Definitely go and get Isabelle checked, let the doctor worry about it it's an issue. But I'm sure it will be ok. Xx


----------



## embeth

Well the doctor I want is so popular there's not even any advance appointments! Best I could get is a telephone appointment on Friday sure she ll just make me go in tho so more waiting! 

Here is a pic of part of it.. There's an area by her hip below it as well so faint in places hard to see where it's attached. Anyone seen anything like this??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8


----------



## donnarobinson

My sisters was just like that it was massive and literally covered her breast bone and went round her back my mom use to scrub it thinking it was dirt lol. 
Aww hope u manage to get into see the dr you want soon hun 
I'm sure all is fine but it's a horrible feeling sitting worrying 

Thank you Lucy he's a joy 
Cruz hasn't been himself today he cried and cried for bed and wouldn't let me put him down for ages he's not been drinking properly bed been squirming and pushing bottle out . And he's been warm but not had a temp going to see how he is in the morning X


----------



## embeth

Thanks Donna, did they ever tell your sister anything was wrong? I'm feeling a little better about it today I really let my anxiety get out of control sometimes with health stuff. 

Hope cruz is ok, Isabelle still isn't herself with this cough/cold, her and my youngest ds are so snotty! X


----------



## Lucy3

Annabel has a cold too! She was up so many times wanting milk last night, so tired today and now we're about to go and get her immunisations. Not a great day for the poor little thing :( I was thinking of getting an exercauser jumpy thing for her, think she's ready for one but im thinking her little legs won't touch the ground yet in one, I think she's pretty short. Getting her measured in 2 weeks when she's 6 months so I'll see how much she's grown then


----------



## Bevziibubble

James has had a cold too! Let's hope all our babies are better soon :)


----------



## embeth

Hope annabels immunisations went ok I hate them so much! Have Isabelle's next week &#128533; awful nights sleep for me again up with Isabelle who needed medicine for a temp then did a poo then talked really loudly for ages... Soooo tired! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless all our babies nope Hun everything was fine with my sisters :) 
Cruz has Started waking around 5ish and talking so loud to him self lol X


----------



## Lucy3

It's so cute when they talk to themselves but hard to see the cuteness when they do it in the middle of the night &#128514;


----------



## embeth

Thanks Donna hope it's the same for Isabelle xx

So tired today really hope I get a good nights sleep tonight.. Just dropping my eldest off at football training then going to pop and get a costa to keep myself awake!! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you're so tired hun :hugs:


I've got mastitis so got some antibiotics now which will hopefully start working soon!


----------



## embeth

Oh no poor u Bev, hope u feel better soon.. Iv been taking lecithin since Isabelle was born supposed to help blocked ducts etc may be coincidence but it not had a single one since I started feeding..
Get it from Holland and Barrett xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks for the suggestion, I will give that a go! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh no hope ur ok bev I'm tired tonight of to bed in a min at 8.30pm lolX


----------



## Lucy3

Hope the mastitis goes away quickly Bev, it's awful! :( 

I've also had two nights of not enough sleep and I'm starting to feel it (as I sit here drinking more coffee!) I always feel a bit down when I'm tired. I really don't cope well when I don't get some decent sleep. Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight embeth x


----------



## embeth

Mornjng girls,
Had a better night last night although still up changing Isabelle at 5 am..the time difference from holiday seems to have affected her bowel habits! She went straight back to sleep tho until 8.20.. I really can't believe what a good girl
She is just never any trouble may definitely my easiest baby. Lucy I also feel down when tired I don't think your body copes as well
Mentally or physically so affects your mood. Hope u get a good sleep tonight xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I struggle when I'm tired to lack of sleep is horrible 
Cruz went 5.45pm - 4.10am bottle and back of til 7 he keeps biting his teats poor baba . 
I've lost 3lb this week at slimming work got my club 10 award 1 stone 5lb since joining X


----------



## embeth

Well done Donna that's great xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun it's the first time in years I've been this weight and. Altho I still have a horrible jelly belly I'm starting to feel better 
I still have a way to go I'm 12 stone 2 now I want to get to 11 stone I wS 10 wen I met my oh but I think I was to thin then 
It's our anniversary today 8 years together and still no ring lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Donna!


----------



## embeth

Happy anniversary!! I'm just trying to settle Isabelle so I can get a run done!getting time to do anything is near impossible with 4 of them... Little ones all day then older ones swimming etc in evening never ending.. I need exercise to keep me sane tho! X


----------



## Lucy3

Happy anniversary Donna ! Start singing 'put a ring on it!' &#128514;

Annabel's ameeping has been pretty bad this week, she has a cold so hope it's just that. She used to be so good!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sorry I've been away so long, I'm just sooo dang tired all the time! And busy! Benjamin absolutely hates sleep! He hardly naps during the day, and if he does he wakes within half an hour. And he's been waking up at around 430AM everyday for over a week. I fell asleep on the couch twice this morning, once with my toddler using my back as a jungle gym! 

Benjamin is doing so well otherwise. He's such a happy boy, loves to laugh and he's started doing this coughing sounding laugh. I was worried for the day he first started doing it, but then I realized he was just laughing. It's super cute now. 

He LOVES his big brother. He's always trying to play with him, grab at him, and cuddle him but big brother just wines haha. Poor Benjamin. 

He's trying super hard to crawl, although he hasn't quite gotten the knees need to bend part. Otherwise he will roll around every where he wants to go. 

We have an exersaucer from my first that he LOVES. He could spend up to half an hour bouncing and playing around in it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you're so tired, Mushy :hugs: James is the same with the sleep. He has such short naps usually :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Nice to hear from u mushy Cruz doesn't nap well but he does sleep at night thank god he's not well he woke twice last night having pooed and again this morning X


----------



## embeth

Hi girls

Glad all is well mushy. Sorry your tired! It's hard with two so young I remember my eldest two being little there's no rest! 

I had a doctors phone apt for Isabelle's skin mark this morning and missed the call!! Isabelle has fallen asleep on me ran down and answer phone cut in as I got there! Luckily she's agreed to see me at her clinic in the morning .. The worry of this and far too much googling as turned me into a bit of an emotional wreck so I really hope she's doesn't think it's anything worrying! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everything goes well at the appointment embeth. Sorry you've been so worried :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Thanks bev.. It really is the worst feeling in the world worrying about your baby! While other level to my own health anxiety!


----------



## donnarobinson

Let us no how you get on Hun x


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls Cruz went to bed at 5.15pm last night he was really tired and wouldn't last till 6pm so went at 5.15 didn't hear a peep all night he slept thru till 6am proud mommy ! Wish he would do that every night lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow good boy Cruz!


----------



## Lucy3

Wow cruz!!! 

Hi Mushy! Nothing worse than sleep deprivation &#128565;
Thinking of you embeth, let us know how you get on with the doctor xx


----------



## embeth

Clever boy cruz!

Have seen the doctor.. She wasn't concerned.. Her opinion is it's a variation of a birthmark( a very large one!)she said she isn't worried it has any significant medical meaning and will
Put it on her notes just to watch and make sure sun cream is applied if it's exposed to sun. She said not to worry about the various genetic illnesses as she is well and healthy. I'll try and Stop worrying now.. Would u girls be happy with that explaination if it was your little one?? The doctor is a dermatologist and does all the baby care at the surgery xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh Hun I'd say she knows what she's doing esp as she is the one who deals with the skin conditions ino it's hard sometimes to fully trust a dr ad I'm the same even when they've told me something is fine I second guess it all the time I'm glad all is well tho Hun x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news hun. I would be happy with that explanation although I do worry about everything! Must be a weight off your shoulders :)


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls, it is hard sometimes I think I really need to ban myself from the computer. She didn't seem at all alarmed so obviously doesn't seem strange to her. I'll try and relax about it now. Thanks again! Kids.. So much worry they cause!! X


----------



## Lucy3

Great news embeth!!


----------



## embeth

So quiet here!
How's everyone doing?? Anyone's baby still not rolling?? Isabelle still doesn't really move! She kind of turns in a circle by constantly turning in her side! She is so so interested in our food! Thinking about introducing some solids in a couple of weeks.. Such a chunk tho clearly still thriving on my milk x


----------



## Bevziibubble

My first never rolled until she was 7 months. I honestly never thought she would ever do anything because she just lay there! 


2 days ago James started getting on all fours and rocking back and to trying to crawl! I'm kind of excited and on the other hand know that he's just going to be getting everything and trying to eat it. I'm going to need eyes in the back of my head!


----------



## DannaD

Gabrielle hates rolling from her belly to her back, the fall startles her! She rolls back to belly and moves a bit around by wiggling so much. Sometimes it looks like she's swiming!

Speaking of which, we just had our first swim lesson! She
did great! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz can roll but doesn't really do it 
I had the coil fitted didn't I thought I would chance it as it fell out before well it's fell out again today :( X 
We're trailing Cruz on lactose free milk I'm only doing it because the hv said to try as the dr prescribed it because he has sloppy poops but dietician that's probably because he's teething X


----------



## embeth

Oh no sorry your coil fell out Donna!!

Gave Isabelle a little helping hand to roll this morning.. She can do it! As soon as I started her off she does it.. Did it a few times! Once she gets there tho she rolls straight back to her back with no assistance and lays there... Last baby!!&#128521; she has her third lot of injections today &#128533; can't wait to get them out the way, hoping they don't make her feel ill.

Pouring with rain here and will be all day so stuck in the house... Great British Summer!!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls how are we all X 
Our babies aRe growing so quickly X


----------



## embeth

Morning Donna

Ok here, Isabelle had her injections yesterday she's had a temp on and off since but fairly happy in herself still.. Glad to have break from them for a while! Although the lady told me at a year they have 4 at once!!!&#128561; 

Glad it's Friday &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## LillyFleur

Hope your all doing well ladies :hugs: I've not been on here in a few weeks - didn't take the antidepressants in the end as they made me more anxious but doing so much better going to CBT therapy weekly and HV popping in to see me every other week to check I'm ok. Hopefully the PND is gone for good. 

Elizabeth has only rolled once! And think it was a fluke.

I can't believe how fast time is flying, I really miss being pregnant and get bump envy when I see a pregnant lady :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad ur feeling better Hun were always here if you need a Chad 

Aww embeth they have 4? Use to be three didn't it I'm dreading them there so much more aware at one but least there is a break like u said 
Cruz is the happiest baby I've ever met he is always smiling and laughing x


----------



## embeth

Glad you're feeling better lilly.. :hugs:

Yep 4 Donna!! Crazy.. Poor things!isabelle is also so happy.. Just smiles at everyone all the time! She is such a joy.. Love the way she looks at her big brothers she can't get enough of them! Also seems to adore dh!! Gets a huge smile and tries to reach to him the moment she sees him! Maybe a daddy's girl...!!


----------



## embeth

5 months today &#128512;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww beautiful :)


----------



## PitaKat

Pretty girl, love those big eyes  Madelyn has big eyes too, which she does not get from me lol. My mom and grandma say she looks like my sister when she was a baby :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautiful embeth X


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz seems to have grown so much past few days he tries to grab literally everything cries if u take away something he wants has being using his beaker for sips of water and has started babbling saying baba it's so cute X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that's cute! James isn't babbling yet but he likes shouting at me :haha:


----------



## PitaKat

We took both kids to my second cousin's wedding yesterday. They were pretty good, up until the ceremony when Madelyn started yelling/crying right as bridesmaids and groomsmen were walking down the aisle :dohh: My husband stood with her off to the side and she was pretty happy with that and was a happy baby for the rest of the time we were there (we didn't leave till after 10!) It helped that my siblings and mom came with us, so there were plenty of people to hold her lol, and there were other kids there for my kiddo to play with :thumbup:


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls xx

Isabelle has started to babble too.. She so likes to shout as loud as she can at me! Particularly at around 6 every morning!!i gave in and started her on a bit of baby rice and puréed pear today.. She loved it!! Am a little worried that she will get even bigger tho with solids as well! I weighed her on our scales and think she is about 20lb!!!! Her length when dh did it was 98th centile so she's v long but such a chunk and shows no internet in wanting to move.. My lazy little chub!! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Haha Isabelle is so cute! I've got a lazy chubby bubby too! Loves her food and doesn't seem to have any intention of moving! I'm having her weighed tomorrow, curious what her measurements are. 

Aww that's lovely Cruz has started babbling, I bet he's trying to keep up with his big brothers! 

Haha good on James using his lungs to get your attention! &#128514;

Good Job Madelyn starying up at the wedding!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless these babies ! Growing so quickly all of them ! Cruz is loving his food now Aswell I'm getting him weighed tomorrow X


----------



## LillyFleur

I gave Elizabeth some banana in her high chair and as expected she just played with it and smushed it in her fingers, don't think any of it made it to her mouth!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can't wait for James to start solids. I'm going to wait until exactly 6 months and think I'll do BLW but my husband really wants to give him mushy foods so I don't know yet. Maybe a mix of both and see which he takes best to!


----------



## Lucy3

Annabel is 6 months! Had her measured and she's still exactly the same on the chart, 20th for length and 35th for weight! At least she's consistent. She's 15lbs and almost 25 inches long! 

She's loving her solids. Sometimes I give her a baby to chew on too Lilly but it's so slippery! So she mainly gets puree as then at least I know what's going in!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless her she's doin great Lucy :) 
I wonder how frustrated is doing hope she's well X


----------



## embeth

That's great Lucy, glad she's doing well! I'm literally too scared to take Isabelle to a clinic to be weighed etc I think they're going to tell me she's too big &#128528; I'm already worried about her next development check at 11 months! Her head is nearly off the chart too I do worry there's something wrong at times but hoping that's just me and my silly brain!

I wander how frustrated is doing too Donna.. Hope she's good. 

Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Annabel is doing great! Happy 6 months to her! :)


----------



## Lucy3

Don't worry embeth, I worry too! I was so worried she wasn't growing enough a month ago..there's always something isn't there?

I wonder if anyone from our group is pregnant again yet?!


----------



## embeth

Bet they ll be someone soon.. Won't be me that's for sure!!&#128521;

There is always something to worry about! I was so much more relaxed with my boys not sure what's happened this time hope no issues pop up tho i want to relax and enjoy her!! I remember u were a little worried about annabels growth so glad she's all good &#128077;&#128521; xx


----------



## LillyFleur

I had Elizabeth weighed today (first time since Feb) and she's 19lb 4oz :haha: HV didn't seem bothered, she said some babies do get a chunky around this stage as eating loads and not moving, Elizabeth doesn't roll at all or even try move.

I'm so broody for another one, it would make a lot of sense work/financially for us to have another asap.


----------



## Lucy3

Love a roly poly baby Lilly! So cute! Annabel is also chubby (just short too ) and has no interest in rolling &#128514; How exciting that you're thinking about another one! Have you got your period back yet?


----------



## LillyFleur

It came back about 10 weeks after she was born (formula feeding so that's probably why) I'm suprise how it's gone straight back to being really regular, I expect it to be a bit all over the place but it settled straight down.


----------



## PitaKat

Lilly, that is exciting! We're wanting to add another asap also, but my periods haven't come back yet.


----------



## LillyFleur

Do you have to stop BF before they will come back? Ooh we might be bump buddies again! 

Part of me thinks I'm crazy but we were wanting to have another quite soon and I worked out I will probably have to start work part time in August (at a new company, don't like my current employer and probably be on minimum wage) however if I get pregnant I can stay off work longer and go back to works at the company I don't like (but get higher wage! £££) in November for 3 month to qualify for full maternity pay and then have a full year off again :thumbup: plus I have accrued holiday so will possibly be able to go back and just work a 3 day week until I leave again.

I was just stalking the front page of this thread and Blessed ticker says she's 5 weeks pregnant... Oooh :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh your right Lilly so it does bless her ! No more babies here I'm enjoying Cruz so much and he's a joy and does make me want more but I'm also enjoying watching him grow in enjoying losing weight in tired of being pregnant I like being able to play with the boys etc I want to enjoy the next stages of life now I'm truely done 
X


----------



## embeth

I had my first two close lily.. My eldest was 8 months or so when I got pregnant. Was great.. Hard work but so nice seeing them grow up together.
Certain I'm done with 4.. Feel drained at the moment just never any time to do anything with out the kids! Love them all like crazy but think adding another to the mix may send me over the edge!! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## LillyFleur

The thing that's putting me off the most is the double buggy!! Ughhh I love my pram and all the double ones look awful, I live on the outskirts on a small town and walk miles every day into town so realistically I'd probably still have to get a double buggy with a 2 year age gap! 

Haha yeah can't imagine having to look after 5 of them!


----------



## Lucy3

Omg blessed is pregnant again!? &#128561; Will have to stalk her to congratulate her! 
Lilly, I hate my double prams! I always feel so awkward. So I put Annabel in the ergo and use the maclaren for my toddler. Makes me feel more mobile &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## donnarobinson

I hate my double pram this time the one I had with CJ & Chad was lovely but barely get used so I didn't spend as much money this time chads starting to want to walk now which I let him sometimes but he still gets tired X


----------



## PitaKat

LillyFleur said:


> Do you have to stop BF before they will come back? Ooh we might be bump buddies again!
> 
> Part of me thinks I'm crazy but we were wanting to have another quite soon and I worked out I will probably have to start work part time in August (at a new company, don't like my current employer and probably be on minimum wage) however if I get pregnant I can stay off work longer and go back to works at the company I don't like (but get higher wage! £££) in November for 3 month to qualify for full maternity pay and then have a full year off again :thumbup: plus I have accrued holiday so will possibly be able to go back and just work a 3 day week until I leave again.
> 
> I was just stalking the front page of this thread and Blessed ticker says she's 5 weeks pregnant... Oooh :)

Sounds like you've got it figured out :thumbup: That'd be awesome to be bump buddies again! 

With my son I got my period back around 12 months, give or take, and I bf him until he was 2. So I'm just waiting to see when it comes back this time. We'll see!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls oh I make early risers &#128553;&#128514; Cruz has been awake since 5.15am I can't moan as he slept thru from 5.15 last night but i hate getting up early lol X 

How are u all X


----------



## Bevziibubble

That was an early start! 


James will be 6 months old this week!
We have started BLW after he sat on our laps at a restaurant last week and could not stop him grabbing all the food and gumming on it! He is trying all sorts. Not sure how much he is actually swallowing yet but he does well with melon :)


----------



## donnarobinson

It flies by doesn't it bless them before we no it they'll be one X


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's sad how fast it goes. Also looking forward to the toddler stage though. Age 1-2 was my favourite with Holly!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I like that stage to its so fun &#128516; X


----------



## embeth

Morning all &#128521; 

I'm with u on the early mornings Donna! Isabelle wakes so early, been up since just after 5 couldn't even try and get her back to sleep as she leaked poo everywhere!

I can't believe these babies are heading for 6 months... It's flying I also love when they reach 1/2 and are toddling around! Really looking forward to Christmas with her grabbing all the wrapping paper!&#128512;&#128525;


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh no early Mornings kill me lol
I was jus about to ask what time every ones babies go to bed and get up 
Cruz was awake at 5.05 again today 
Ino it's because he goes to bed at 6pm sometimes earlier but he often refuses to nap after 2pmish so is shattered come then 
So obv awake early I can't lie I love my evenings to my self and all my kids go to bed early really Cruz 6pm Chad 6.30pm and CJ 7.30pm but I hate getting up so early 5am is still night time lol 
Cry is back asleep now it's hard tho with obv having other children and then school runs 
I need to try and start getting him napping in his cot but I don't think I've the patience to do it lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

My kids have never napped in their cots. I don't know how people manage to get babies to do it, it just seems impossible to me as mine cried the second they're put down in there! James really fights his naps still and still cries loads on me until he's worn himself out to go to sleep. He had a nappy leak in the night last night so I changed his whole outfit and that was him wide awake for the next 1.5 hours!


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh no I've had to change Cruz a few times in night to mine nap in there cots as they get older but that's normally when there down to 1/2 naps they normally have a afternoon nap after lunch in cot I put them in there with a bottle ino they say not to but mine have always gone to bed with bottles CJ stopped just fine and so did Chad they both have some warm milk before bed now downstairs I think maybe I'm in a rush for him to get bigger to much I was the same with Chad tho just find this stage tough when they refuse to nap but are tired can't tell u what's wrong etc plus it doesn't help getting up at 5 and having to do breakfast school run etc I no it won't last forever tho X


----------



## embeth

Isabelle goes to sleep around 7 usually. She's exhausted by that time as she cat naps throughout the day. She does nap in her cot in the day, I can tell when she's tired to go and put her in there and she gets herself to sleep! None of my others have ever done that! She's so different. 

I love my evenings too.. Cuppa and some chocolate in peace.. Heaven!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless her good girl Cruz did nap in there I stopped putting him in there 
Well I'm even tireder today if that's possible lol 
He was up at 5.30am 
But woke at 2 then 3 and and again at 3.30 he didn't even want a bottle I d I what's wrong but I could cry X


----------



## LillyFleur

Elizabeth won't nap in her cot either, I've tried to put her down but she just cries, I've left her for 30 mins but I don't like doing it and she was showing no signs of sleeping. She will only nap in the pram or if she's very tired and has a bottle that will send her to sleep.

She usually goes to sleep around 9/10pm and wake up 7am (today it was 5.40am)

Putting her in her own room tonight :cry:


----------



## Lucy3

Annabel goes to bed at around 7 too but has been waking around midnight then this morning she wanted to get up at 4.45am!! Awful! She used to be a better sleeper than she is now. During the day she's been having 2 day naps and she sleeps in our spare room downstairs which has a lovely comfortable big bed in it. She absolutely loves it in there (so do I!) she's still not rolling and she's so little. Still fitting into her 3-6 month clothes easily bless her. She has a big head though &#128514;


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless these babies Cruz is a chunk lol he wore a 9-12 month baby grow yday I still don't dress him much lol &#128514;&#128514; he's always in baby grows there so comfy looking oh no must be a phase there going thru cuz Cruz use to be such a good sleeper X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I just put James in baby gros most of the time too. So much simpler plus he always loses his socks :haha:


----------



## embeth

I put Isabelle in baby grows loads too partly because it's easy and partly because she's such a chub its just more comfortable for her!&#128514;

It's seems all these babies like waking up at similar times.. Isabelle was up at 5.30 for the day today.. So tiring.. And my toddler is being hard work at the moment too. Lucy Isabelle's still not rolling either.. She will do front to back but not the other way.. She has a huge head!! My youngest boys head was off the charts, it's crazy no idea why I produce babies with such big heads!!! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh the little monkeys lol maybe it's a age thing Chad use to wake up at half 5 to haa I love chubby babies Cruz is huge and I love baby grows honestly keep mine in them as long as possible lol
Cruz has finally mastered back to front rolling but he doesn't like it much and cries he's been so grumpy today I'm in bed now and Gna try get a earlier night really hoping he sleeps tonight little monkey ! His gums like fine to me but I'm sure he's teething CJ and Chad got there's around end of 6 months X


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad is a terror ! He is hard hard work to x


----------



## embeth

5am this morning!! So tired!&#128534;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz woke at 4.55am but thankfully had a bottle and went of til 6 still shattered tho he woke at half 11 last night to which is unlike him hope we all get a easy day my eldest is going on a nursery trip to the zoo 9-3 he's never been away so long I'm going to miss him plus be worrying that he's ok lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Cruz slept a bit morning :)


Hope CJ has a good time at the zoo!


----------



## Lucy3

It's currently 5.45 pm and Annabel wants to go to bed.. But it's too early! So hard to keep her awake, want her to make it to 6pm!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Bev aww Lucy Cruz is the same I have to try hard to keep him up till 6 some days he's in bed by 5.35pm X


----------



## Bevziibubble

James is the same. I try to keep him up until 7pm every evening but need to time his afternoon nap right so that he's tired enough for bed but not falling asleep too early. It's such a balancing act!


----------



## donnarobinson

What time is his last nap Bev Cruz sometimes is awake from 2pm and won't nap again so is so tired come bed he had a hour and 35 min nap this morning can't believe it he feels slightly warm tho hope he's not coming down with something X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I usually try and get his last nap around 3.30 or 4 ish but he is soon awake anyway as he only cat naps!


Hope Cruz isn't coming down with anything :(


----------



## embeth

Isabelle seems to want to sleep at 7 no matter what time she naps!she does always wake to feed around midnight tho.

Nightmare today! Went into town with Isabelle and Jacob, sat at a cafe in the middle of the shopping centre, had Isabelle on my lap moved my hot chocolate to take a sip and Jacob distracted me for a second next thing I knew Isabelle had pulled the whole lot over herself! &#128561;&#128561;&#128534;&#128534; lots of crying striping her off in the middle
Of the cafe luckily the woman serving was really helpful and even more lucky I always have hot chocolate which is very milky was terrified she would be burnt but after some redness ok her arm all looks normal now.. So scary and stressful!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That must been so scary! Glad Isabelle was ok. James did that last week with one of my DH's cups of tea which had luckily gone cold. Babies seem to know what they're not meant to have!


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh no bless her Cruz is always after the cups 
Well he's threw up everywhere this evening he was coughing so don't no if that's why and he had Done a poop to so don't no if he's getting poorly he feels slightly warm but no temp 
He has been awake since his last nap 1.30-2pm so he's had to go to bed at 5.30pm I'm dreading getting up Tomoz lol X


----------



## Lucy3

How stressful embeth! I went to a cafe yesterday with Annabel and my 2 year old because Annabel had fallen asleep in the pram so I ended up with my toddler on my lap watching YouTube on my phone while i gulped down my latte. Sometimes I crave a relaxing cafe time! 
Annabel ended up going down at 6pm but then woke up and hour later and then went back down at 8pm and woke at 4.50am but managed to get her to sleep after a feed (well two, she woke up after leaving first feed) so I left her in the bed with DH and had a few hours sleep in the comfy guest bedroom! Bliss! Must say I've had her in our bed the last two nights... I've just been too tired to put her back in her cot.


----------



## Lucy3

Oh and Donna love the new pic of Cruz! Such a handsome boy!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun well I've been up all night Cruz has been awake every hour or less he's threw up everywhere he's not well at all &#128577; X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have James in my bed every night Lucy. Tried the Moses basket for two nights and soon gave up on that struggle :haha:


Oh no, poor Cruz :( I hope he is feeling better soon :(


----------



## donnarobinson

He's been sick again poor baby is asleep on me we have the Drs at 9.10 X


----------



## Lucy3

That makes me feel better Bev! I must say I also love having her sleeping next to me :) 

Poor Cruz! Donna, you must be exhausted. Hope the doctors go well xx


----------



## embeth

Oh poor thing hope he is better soon Donna.. He looks so cute in his pic x

Lol Lucy sounds exactly like me! Trying to gulp my drink down while Jacob watches you tube and Isabelle is happy/sleeping...I swear I could take shares in Costa the amount I'm there... Jacob always asks for his babychinno &#128514; Shame we're on opposite sides of the world we could meet at various cafes!!&#128514; 
Isabelle is also in my bed every night!! She gives to bed in her cot and naps there but never spends the night there!


----------



## donnarobinson

thanks girls he's got Bronchiolitis and got antibiotics poor baby ! I don't have Cruz in with me but only because he sleeps fine in his cot I use to have CJ in with me tho X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh no poor Cruz :( I hope the antibiotics make him better soon :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Poor cruz. Hope the antibiotics kick in quickly. Hope he sleeps better tonight. 

Thank goodness for YouTube! &#128518; Sometimes I feel like people are judging me when he's sitting there watching 'mummy's phone' but then I think, well at least we're out and I'm getting a minute to myself which makes me a nicer mum! Lol. I would so come and meet you at a cafe embeth! Can you imagine, two wriggly babies and two toddlers glued to the iPhone &#128514;. 

We are meant to go to the US next week to see my in laws... Can't even wrap my head around doing it again. &#128561;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Whatever works Lucy! I'm in survival mode most of the time :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

CJ has an iPad bad mummy lol he loves watching you tube e watches some wierd stuff oh god Lucy bless u X


----------



## embeth

Poor cruz Donna, the the medicine works quickly xx

My toddler is forever on my phone watching you tube!! He watches trains, planes and lawn mowers!!!&#128514;&#128514;&#128540; my older two I have to fight to get them off it and keep an eye on which ever random video they be watching!! 

You ll be fine with the journey Lucy... I'm very jealous! I love America and would love to go to Australia u get to go between both!! I'm having to settle for a week in Cornwall or Devon this summer holiday.. Love the West Country here.. Have been naughty and booked two weeks in Orlando at Disney again next year tho &#128540; Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

He won't settle for bed would you just have him in with you if it was you girls one night won't make him refuse to go back in cot will it I'm scared that he won't want to go bk in there and I'm scared my body temp will make him hotter X


----------



## embeth

If it was me I would.. He will probably naturally settle better if he feels you with him.. One night will definitely not turn him off his cot he ll be fine back in it once he feels better xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun it's so sad when there poorly I'm going to bring him in with me when he wakes again which Probally won't be long X he goes right bk to sleep when I cuddle him X


----------



## Lucy3

I'd have him with you too Donna. He'll be able to feel you're close xx 

Lol I'm so glad I'm not the only one with a YouTube toddler guru! &#128514; He loves to watch surprise eggs being unwrapped.. Whatever works!! I'm with you being in survival mode Bev!


----------



## donnarobinson

CJ loves watching those to Lucy lol! Now he's found this spider man and elsa from frozen little play thing omg he watches it over and over lol 
Morning we was up around half 5 I didn't need to have him in with me in the end he did wake up lots but was happy for a cuddle and went back down won't hesitate to have him in with me if I ever need to tho thanks girls he keeps spitting his medicine out the monkey my kids normally love medicine so not use to this lol hope he feels better soon he seems slightly happier today for now lol X


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy 6 months James X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks hun! :)


Hope Cruz has a better day and is feeling better soon :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Can't believe our babies are turning 6 months old Alredi ! Cruz is 6 months on Tuesday I've got to go shopping today I'm not looking forward to it 
Ino it's really early but I'm so looking forwRd to Xmas and his birthday lol X
Hope mushy is doing ok X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Crazy how fast it's going!


Hope you're ok Mushy :)


----------



## embeth

Glad he was ok last night Donna hope he is ok today.. Isabelle has a really bad cold now she was unsettled yesterday evening ended up on me in the lounge eating my take away curry and avoiding dropping it on her was fun!

Lucy my middle son was obsessed with watching those surprise egg things omg I remember the never ending videos!
I can't wait until xmas either Donna.. I hope she is toddling around, my toddler walked at 9 months.. My sister returns from her year travelling with her boyfriend straight after xmas. Will be the first time she meets Isabelle can't wait!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww that will be lovely Hun bet u can't wait to see her 
CJ walked at 11 months and Chad walked at 10 months so I'm hoping Cruz will be the same and walking got Xmas X 

He's been happier today only sick once I left him with my oh while I went shopping and he rung me saying. He had been sick 
It's when he coughs he cries must be sore bless him 
I've just put him to bed I don't no how long till he wakes up I hope it's less wake up calls than last night bless him he's had calpol antibiotics got snuffle babe on chest and feet and I've put the snuffle babe oil drops in a bowl of hot water in our room hoping that helps X


----------



## donnarobinson

So he's been Awake about 3-4 items since he went to bed and I'm sat here sobbing I hate to admit it because ino he's poorly but I'm drained I just want him to sleep I feel like cracking up one thing I can't deal with is lack of sleep I can cope wv anything in the day I can't do it at night and past two nights have been rough I just need sleep and ino it's going to be another bad night ! :( I feel awful for moaning ino it's not his fault but it doesn't make it any easier to deal with he has all of a sudden decided he doesn't want to take medicine screams and spits it out I've never had a problem giving him calpol fair enough the antibiotics are vile but the calpol nope won't take that either he doesn't wNt a drink he just cries I cuddle him he fights me finally settles goes down and the same starts over 
I just keep dreading and thinking please please don't let this be the new bed time thing x


----------



## Lucy3

Oh Donna :( I'm the same. I really can't cope with sleep deprivation either. You poor thing. Any chance you can nap in the day? It really is an awful feeling being up in the night every few hours. Don't feel bad, I'm exactly the same xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry you were so upset Donna :hugs: It's really hard when they just won't sleep :( I hope you can get a nap today :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks for support girls he actually slept ok after those few wake ups he finally settled around half 9 slept til 3ish then woke a few times settled again at 5ish and woke at 7am he doesn't seem to bad today there always better in the day tho ain't they here's hoping he's on the mend because he hates the medicine lol. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Cruz slept ok and hope he's starting to get better now :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Sorry you have not been getting much sleep Donna. Hope it continues to improve. x


----------



## LillyFleur

Aww how adorable does Cruz look in your new photo! Hope he's feeling better soon.

Lack of sleep is awful :( it's so hard being a mum.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun :) he's been a lot happier today it's his cough bothering him bless him 
It's ment to be chads sports day Tomoz doubt it will go ahead it's raining here now X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Cruz had been happier today :)


Hope the rain holds off for the sports day!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun X


----------



## embeth

Glad he's feeling a little better Donna it's awful when they're not their self and u don't get sleep. My toddler is currently coughing his guts up in bed so he ll no doubt be awake soon!

Fingers crossed for no rain on sports day, have my twos on Wednesday! Rain is constant at the moment is a nightmare hoping stops in time for 6 week break.

Off topic but am proud mummy tonight! We have been at my eldests football awards evening.. He was voted best player of the year by all the parents of the children he plays with!&#128512;&#128512;

Here he is with Isabelle! My big big boy!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww you must be super proud bless him :) I can't believe CJ is starting school in September I no I'll cry it feels like I just had him 
Well Cruz went to bed at 6pm - didn't hear a peep til 2.15am quick bottle bk down til 6 he woke slightly before but was talking to himself so left him till 6 were up now hes had his bottle only drunk 3oz 
Chad was crying last night and felt quite warm hope he's not getting ill. It's horrible when they all get ill 
He's got a nursery trip to a farm tomorrow so hope Hess well enough to go X


----------



## donnarobinson

I gave Cruz some toast this morning he was just staring at it and playing with it in hands didn't even attempt to put it to his mouth is that normal I can't remember from Chad X


----------



## LillyFleur

Aww you must be so proud Embeth!

Saw the HV today and she finally measured Elizabeth, she is 69.5cm! On the 91st percentile. Both myself and DH are tall so not suprising.


----------



## embeth

Sounds a similar length to Isabelle except I'm 5'4 and dh is 5'8!! Not quite sure why she's so long!! My eldest is also really tall!!!


----------



## Lucy3

Aw embeth looks at your big big boy! &#128525;

Do you think they normally stay on the same percentile? My DS was always taller than average but Annabel is so short! 3-6 month grow suits are still a bit long on her! I'm from a really tall family (I'm 5f7..well almost!) and my brothers are 6f4 and 6f7!! And all my cousins and sister are really tall! I'm classified short in my family! But my DH is just a regular height. Anyway, im so curious to see how she grows. I'm kind of hoping she has a big growth spurt at some stage &#128518;


----------



## donnarobinson

I think they can change centiles :) 
Cruz slept well again 6pm - 3.30am and then up at 5.45am so early but can't moan when he's in bed for 6 lol 
I think he's teething Chad got his tooth at 6 months and CJ the day he turned 7 months Cruz is 6 months old today! I'm sure his will be on the way soon .. 

Craig my oh is going on a school trip with Chad today he run for his sports day yday in the daddy race and won 
Chad wasn't really Intrested he's such a moody toddler lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

They can change percentiles. James was born in the 91st percentile and is now between 25th and 50th!


Happy 6 months Cruz!


----------



## Lucy3

Lol love your moody toddler Donna &#128514;


----------



## embeth

I also have a moody toddler too! He will not play with other children runs scared!! I went to a cafe to meet my cousin today with a play area he is just pulling on me all the time asking for food and wanting my phone to watch YouTube! 

Lucy my eldest was tall from the start he's now 9 and looks about 12! My middle one has always been about 50th, youngest boy started 91st and at neatly 3 is also 50th.. Isabelle is very long but I was tall
Until I got to age 11 and literally didn't grow!!!i definitely think they can change x


----------



## donnarobinson

I went with Chad in the end Craig had CJ and Cruz ! 
Chad wouldn't stroke or feed the animals wouldn't play in the soft play area for a ages finally did but he really is moody x


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I had a great sleep and now feel even more tired how is that possible lol! Cruz slept 6pm - 3am bottle bk down til 6.30am and yet my eyes are stinging 
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you had a good sleep. I sometimes feel worse the more sleep I get, doesn't make sense!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls how are u all X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm ok thanks hun, how are you? :)


----------



## embeth

all ok here glad it's Friday &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm good thank you &#128516; Kids break up next week it's going to be a long summer lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly finished nursery yesterday and I'm dreading trying to keep her occupied over the summer holidays!


----------



## embeth

My older 2 finish next Friday dreading having all 4 of them for 6 weeks!!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz had been sleeping great again last night he woke twice tho and woke for a cuddle before that and he's been in bed since 6 tonight not a peep and now he's winging don't no why hope he's not getting ill again CJ has a cough ! Maybe could be teething also he was on his tummy this morning so maybe that's why he's u settled X


----------



## Lucy3

Just catching up, haha love the moody toddlers! Mine would also rather YouTube on my phone than play in a toy area! &#128514;

We are away over in America and its so nice to be back in summer!! Mind you the jet lag is annoying, we've been here 4 days and im currently sitting out with Annabel and have been since 3am. Argh!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Cruz is better soon Donna :(


Hope you have a great time in America and recover from the jet lag soon Lucy!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks he's been fine this heat is no good for him tho I'm a winter girl lol X. 
Have fun in America Lucy X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I do like the nice weather but this heat is too much! We have been forecast 30 degrees tomorrow!


----------



## donnarobinson

I like the sun when there is a nice breeze Cruz has being crying in bed think it's way to hot for him poor baby X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Poor Cruz :( I hope he gets some sleep xx


----------



## donnarobinson

He settled right back of and slept til 3 then up at half 6 :) going to be hotter than Hawaii today so the weather says. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today will be sooo hot! Hope our babies aren't too hot today. James was a bit unsettled in the night with the heat I think xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I've just got back from the nursery run and I'm so hot Alredi Cruz was. Crying on the way home poor baby they can't manage in this Heat 
I can't manage let alone them lol lots of water today going to fill the pool up for the kids X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope they enjoy the pool, great idea!


----------



## PitaKat

Welcome back to the States, Lucy :)

Hope the boys are having fun with the pool, Donna!

Well girls, I got my period back a couple days ago. I was hoping it'd stay away longer, like it did with my first kiddo, but I had a feeling it'd come back sooner as she's a better sleeper and goes longer at night without nursing. Hubby and I have been NTNP, but I think we're going to be preventing during ovulation for awhile. I don't think he's quite ready for another, and I'm enjoying having two at the moment lol. 

Madelyn is still not rolling over, but she's trying to figure out crawling. She gets up on her hands and knees and rocks back and forth, or gets up on her hands and one knee and pushes herself forward. How often do babies hit stages "out of order" like that? When my husband was a baby he rolled and then walked, skipping the crawling stage. He had to be taught to crawl as he didn't learn it himself.


----------



## embeth

Hi all,

Hope all babies ok.. Not too unsettled with the sticky night heat at the moment.. I had my eldest up and down all night last night with a belly ache and sore throat then up at 6 with Isabelle so ready for bed tonight!

Pita Isabelle is still not rolling.. She doesn't really like
Being on her front at all and can roll to her back but not to her front. Sits well now though, I'd i put her in a reclining chair she pulls herself forward all the time. 

Lucy.. Hope you're having a great time in the US.. Whereabouts are you? My sis and her boyfriend are currently in Texas and said its boiling there.. Hope the jetlag eases soon it was awful for us when we came
Back here from Florida xxx


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls, we are currently in New Jersey on the beach. It's warm but nothing like NYC! We got the subway a few times and it was like a sauna down there. Spent some time walking Central Park which was lovely but also very hot! Heading over to LA to see some friends on the weekend which I'm looking forward to :) 
Funny you ask about babies meeting milestones at different times Pita. I was wondering the same thing! Annabel can sit by herself and can scoot around but still won't roll. So weird! But I guess it's not that unusual? My nurse said as she seems so strong in being able to do other things she's not concerned with her not rolling yet. 

Hope the English heatwave settles down soon!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls how are you all. Cruz was grumpy yday with the heat bless him 
CJ had his graduation from nursery yday I can't believe he's starting school September where does the time to its there last day today before the summer holidays X


----------



## Bevziibubble

The time goes so fast doesn't it!
I'm so sad Holly has finished nursery now, especially as it took a year for her to settle in and I don't think she's ready for school at all!


----------



## embeth

It's sad when they have to make the big leap into school... My boys go into years 4&5 in September &#128561;&#128561;&#128561; crazy two years and my eldest starts secondary school.. One year until Jacob starts nursery. I'm still trying to decide on somewhere to book for our summer holiday can't seem to make my mind up! Xx


----------



## embeth

Lucy your holiday sounds amazing! So jealous.. Enjoy LA!! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Awww they grow up so quickly don't they I welled up when he was saying bye to his teacher she gave him a big cuddle and said she would really miss him and to enjoy big school made me so emotional ima big wuss lol just feels like he was only just a baby he's grew up far to quickly x


----------



## donnarobinson

I put Cruz in his cot to nap this morning he was awake T half 5 monkey so at 7.15 I lay him in his cot thinkin would take a while nope he ljterally went straight to sleep not one peep he only slept 45 mins but I'm proud bet he won't do it again now it's the holiday I have to get him napping in cot and it's hard work trying to keep boys quiet for Cruz to nap plus he's so big for his bouncer now and tries to escape lol X


----------



## donnarobinson

He's had three naps in his cot today not very long 45 40 and half hour I think but he went down no bother just tried to put him for his last cat nap of the day before tea and bath and bed he wasn't having none of it so he's asleep in his bouncer I don't mind the last nap I'm praying he will nap in cot Tomoz it will make life so much easier 
Any ideas for lunch what are u giving we do finger food for lunch and I'm looking for ideas X


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great Cruz will nap in his cot even just for short periods of time. James will only nap on me, which can be quite restrictive with getting housework done!


----------



## embeth

Isabelle seems to nap anywhere at the moment! Chair, high chair, may on the floor! She gets tired chats to herself for ages turns her head a lot and sleeps! 

Not sure about finger foods Donna still only on a little yoghurt or baby porridge her and there.. Some days she's keen and others not interested.
She seems so big already and isn't burning it off as not mobile yet I think I won't push it until she seems really ready..the size of her my milk must be so calorific!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol aww bless her embeth 

CJ was like that Bev would only sleep on me I bet Cruz won't do it again lol 
Well I'm tired Cruz has gone back to 5am wake ups he was sleeping til 7am ! These babies never stick to plan lmao X I no I really can't moan even 6pm - 5am is great still 11 hours he's still waking in the night tho 
We've swapped CJ and chads room around so cjs got the bigger room Cruz is going to go in with CJ soon we will put him in with Cruz as soon as there a bit older but chads hit at miss at bedtime and I don't want him messing around waking Cruz where as I no CJ behaves and goes to sleep lol X


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Morning! How is everyone?


----------



## donnarobinson

Not to bad thank you Cruz has just wasn't impressed to be put in his cot to nap Probally as we were at Asda yday so he missed a nap in there and then wouldn't go in on the evening 
He's settled tho hoping he has a good nap 
You ok X.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad he had a nap in the end. I don't like it when James' naps get messed up as I always worry bedtime will take too long! 
I'm ok thanks, had a nice day out in Formby yesterday :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I seen ur pictures looks fab X 
He had nearly a two hour nap I can't believe I it not that morning nap his next nap woke up just before lunch he did cry for a couple of minutes but not a proper cry more of moan then went to sleep bless him X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow what a good nap. Well done Cruz! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino it will defo be a one of I bet lol X


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls what time our are babies getting up now Cruz keeps waking at home 5 but he goes back down til 6ish wish he would just to til 6 Lol once he is again he going in with CJ X 

Here he is 6 months old 

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/9778DE4A-03CF-4EB0-9002-7C0241F9C662_zpsoxvk20mh.jpg

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/1CE3EBC2-2286-4F87-82E2-C61ED7DF79AB_zpskdowmiwi.jpg

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-06/DC1CBF77-B2FC-4070-AA0F-04322A4AE5F3_zpsin2zpu9f.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

James wakes up between 6 and 7am but he's usually up quite a few times in the night. 


Lovely photos, Cruz is so cute!


----------



## embeth

Great pics Donna xx

Isabelle wakes around 6 at the moment.. When my toddler stays asleep it's quite nice just me and her being up I sit in peace with a coffee while wh plays! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is the same round about 6ish sometimes can be a bit earlier 
He went 6pm - 4.20am had a few ounces and back down till almost 6 normally CJ is awake around about same time he's an early bird Chad use to wake early to be he sleeps til gone 7 now most days X


----------



## donnarobinson

He's had three naps in cot today 45 mins this morning a hour and 45 min this after and a bout this evening I had to wake him from that one he's such a joy I'm normally waiting for baby stage to end but I'm sad knowing he's getting so big and is my last baby he gives kisses and opens his mouth wide for them lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for the naps! Cruz is doing great. Aww how cute that he gives kisses :)


----------



## Lucy3

Beautiful photos Donna xx he's a handsome one! 

We are back from the US, so happy to be home! It's 3am and were up for the day - not going to stress about try jet lag, I'll just make sure I sleep when they do and eventually it will work itself out. 

I'm the same embeth, I like it when it's just me and Annabel up in the morning, quiet coffee and I get to watch tv ! Lol. 

do you think babies get up earlier in summer with the early sunrise?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you had a good time Lucy and get over the jet lag soon!


James has been so grumpy today. He's got a cold and is all congested and drooly. Not sure if he's teething as well. He's just crying non stop this evening and is so overtired but don't sleep. It's like going back in time a few months to how he used to be! :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur over the jet lag soon Lucy 
Aww Bev poor James hope he's ok It's hard work when there grumpy and crying esp when you don't no what to do to help.


----------



## embeth

Glad you had a nice time Lucy hope the jet lag passes quickly!!you
Re right just sleep when they do you ll soon be back to normal!

Hope James is soon back to himself bev sounds like teeth giving him problems xx

Dh had a day off today, I have eaten soooo
Much! We went fruit picking then to the park followed by the Waffle House for lunch.. I had a huge banoffe waffle with cream!! The we went out for dinner this evening and had a huge meal.. Feeling huge! I'm following the insanity work outs at the moment and my body aches so much hoping it balances out all my eating!
Isabelle enjoyed the park and watching her brothers pick fruit &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz has decided 5ish is a good time to wake tired isn't the word X


----------



## embeth

Oh dear is such a long day when they get up so early isn't it?! Isabelle woke just after 5 but I managed to hover her back off until 6.30 still makes the day so long especially when it's school holidays and I have 4 of them to amuse! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh no, that's so early to wake up! :( Holly used to wake at that time every day and it really does make the day so long! :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad use to wake at around the same to I totally get its because they go to bed early and can only sleep so long but God even 6am would be better for me lol he has always gone to bed the same time but only recently just stared waking so early he goes bed at 6pm so ino come 5am that's 11 hours I no really can't moan but still do it really does make the days long plus he doesn't even eat much still I've just gave him wetabix he has a few spoons and then that's it sure my other boys loved food by now 
Chad now wakes at gone 7 and he goes bed at half 6 only half hour later than he use to as a baby so 
CJ wakes around 6 and he goes bed at half 7 
I don't mind getting up at 6 but anything before is night time lol it's even worse wen its still dark outside and uno the world is asleep lol I would refuse to take him downstairs but he will only wake everyone X


----------



## donnarobinson

Also makes it hard not to eat crap lol I got my stone and half award at slimming world now I'm now 2 stone 4lb lighter than I was when I got pregnant with Cruz 8lb till target X


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is so depressing when they wake up for the day and it's still dark! Hopefully Cruz will start waking a bit later soon. 


You've done great with your weight loss, well done!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies! Sorry I hardly ever post it's so hectic with 3 kids lol.

Olivia is doing great, she's 16lb 8oz, rolling from back to front, front to back. She's roll crazy!
She's eating breakfast and tea.
She had spaghetti bologgnese the other night and she went crazy lol.
I get nervous with the whole foods, but I done baby led weaning with my eldest daughter and I truly believe that's why she's not fussy unlike my son!

She has 2 naps a day, and goes to be 8.30pm then she wakes up at 7am.

Hope all your lovely babies are well, il read back some posts now xx


----------



## embeth

That's great Donna well done!!

Hi tash, glad to hear Olivia is doing so well &#128521;&#128512;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Tasha! Glad Olivia is doing well :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad she's doin well Hun x 

I hope mushy and frustrated are well 
And I pmd blessed she is pregnant with number 9 bless her X 
Some days I can barely cope wv three 
Chad doesn't listen at all he's hard work x


----------



## Lucy3

Hi Tasha! Glad all is well X

In sitting here at 3am again with Annabel. Pitch dark here til 7 so it's going to be a very long day. I got sick on the flight home (it's a 14 hour flight and I was vomiting and had the chills) but I thought it was food poisoning but turns out it was a nasty bug as my toddler woke with vomit all over him and then continued to vomit 7 more times. I feel so bad for him, such a nasty bug. Annabel seems fine, think she would have got it by now if she was going to. So not a great day ahead here! 

Wow, pregnant with number 9! &#128561;

There's a girl on here who had a baby about a month before me and I noticed she's pregnant again and she just found out it's a girl after having 3 boys! I'm excited for her!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww hope ur better soon Hun sickness bug is horrible 

Wow bless I can't lie I'm still super jealous when I hear people are having girls but not enough to want another 
I'm actually happy and content at having three boys now
Oh j feel pushed to the limit lately tho I don't no if CJ was just a good toddler or Chad is a naughty boy lol but he pushes my buttons 
Everything is I don't want to 
He doesn't listen you can tell him till ur blue in the face and he doesn't care nothing phases him what so ever 
He smacks he is always fighting his brother he throws tantrums goes mad etc CJ was never like this X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly is a real handful too. She has always been high needs since she was a baby. She went through an awful stage when she was 3 with her behaviour. Even now she pushes me to the limit every day purely for a reaction and she wont play alone either so I end up playing with her or taking her to parks for hours just to entertain her. James is so easy in comparison!


----------



## Lucy3

My sicky boy has woken up asking for warm milk and chocolate cake! Haha. Guess he's feeling better! It's amazing how kids bounce back so quickly. 

I know what you mean about difficult toddlers, mine goes through some very difficult phases.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad he's feeling better Lucy :)


----------



## embeth

Glad he's feeling better Lucy I hate sickness bugs.. This time last year we all had one I thought my pregnancy sickness had taken a turn for the worse until everyone else started throwing up!! It's always at night and always over the bed sheets!! Nightmare!!

I remember the feeling finding out we were having a pink one!&#128512; Now she's here and 6 months! Where does time go! My family all seem to think there will be a number 5 but nooo...think I'd lose my mind!

I'm with u all on the hard work Toddlers.. Jacob will be 3 in 6 or so weeks and he is such a handful just so full on I can't leave him with Isabelle for a minute through fear of him hurting her..
Yet she loves him he makes her laugh constantly and seems to adore him!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls 5.45 today and he must of woke Chad by babbling I've not brought Chad down yet tho he never wakes so early one I can cope with st this time lol 
Think I'm starting my Xmas shopping today lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Chad goes back to sleep!



Wow you're organised with the Christmas shopping!


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth my toddler is exactly the same! I worry about leaving them alone especially when he's tired. Today he hit hit her on the head with the monitor. But then other times he's so nice to her.. Doesn't seem to phase Annabel, she lights up when she sees him! 

Wow! Christmas shopping, Donna!! Wish I was as organised as you! Can't believe she'll be turning one a few days after Christmas. &#128561;


----------



## donnarobinson

He did go back to sleep I think lol I'm sure Cruz is sleeping to much in the day now he naps in cot he can have like nearly 4 hours sleep in the day 
He's got a runny nose and had a sloppy nappy think he's teething to
Chad is the same he had his feet in cruzs face yday 
Chad has been doing wee wees in potty past few days X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Cruz is better soon :hugs:


Well done Chad! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

He did go back to sleep I think lol I'm sure Cruz is sleeping to much in the day now he naps in cot he can have like nearly 4 hours sleep in the day 
He's got a runny nose and had a sloppy nappy think he's teething to
Chad is the same he had his feet in cruzs face yday 
Chad has been doing wee wees in potty past few days X


----------



## donnarobinson

We've booked tickets to Drayton manor for Friday I can't wait we're leaving Cruz with his nanny though and taking CJ and Chad I want to take him as I've never left him all day before never left any of them but will be easier to go on th rides with the boys X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you have a great time at Drayton Manor :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I've woke up with a sore throat :( 5.15 I've been up since I need to start putting Cruz to bed later he goes at 6pm so no wonder he's up early but Chad Goes to bed at 6.30pm and Id like Cruz to at that time least then should get a extra half hour in bed lol X I'll have to try work something out X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon and the sleep situation improves :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun I no he can only sleep so much and 6-5.15 with one wake up bottle n bk down is about 11 hours still kills to get up at that time lol z


----------



## embeth

I used to take my two eldest to Drayton manor loads when they were younger Donna.. They loved Thomas land.. It's a couple of hours drive from us so we used to stay in a hotel right near it, stayed in the hotel at the park once as well was great! Keep meaning to go with my toddler he would love it! 

We've been to a country park near us today, has a wine the pooh woods with all the characters little houses.. Little ones love it and Isabelle has been such a good girl all day &#10084;&#65039; All fast asleep now!


----------



## Lucy3

Winnie the Pooh land sounds so cute! I want to go there!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds so cute!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless that sounds fab 
I love Drayton manor I haven't been in years tho it's only 45 mins away from me so not to bad I bet the hotel was lovely I want to go to Alton towers with them for CBeebies land as they both love CBeebies lol but Alton towers is such a big place I'm going to wait till there older for that one 
5.30am were up today X


----------



## embeth

Winnie the Pooh woods is at a country park near us.. It is cute! There's a huge lake, farm and play grounds as well.. We also did 45 minute tractor ride.. Jacob loves tractors!!the woodland has all the characters from
Winnie the Pooh and their houses built around trees! &#128521; We had a giant tigger ride on the tractor trailer with us!&#128514;


----------



## donnarobinson

Sounds fab :) I'm so tired didn't hear a peep from Cruz til 2.30am when cj come in asking for his tv on no idea why he thought id say yeh lol and woke Cruz up then Cruz must of woke nearly every hour after that and up at nearly 6 in running on empty just lately X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry Cruz woke up every hour after that. That sounds tiring :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

oh Donna, it's so hard when they wake all the time. Hope tonight is better. Can you have a lie down over the weekend? You need some catch up sleep x


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls I went and had a nap with him when he had one and my oh sorted the boys when I got up he made me coffee and breakfast and I took paracetamol feel much better now stil a bit tired but I'll manage. CJ and Chad both got teeth at 6/7 months so I'm wondering if maybe Cruz is going to get some soon . 

I'm of Xmas shopping later haa and might take the boys bowling or soft play X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you got a nap. Hope you have a good day :)


----------



## Lucy3

Yay for a nap and coffee and breakfast from your oh! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls day in today for me I think I've loads of washing to do always washing to do lol want to get the house in order so can relax tomorrow and then Drayton manor Friday 
Cruz was awake at 5.15am yawn lol 
But he did sleep well only woke once at 2.30am and right back down so he did 6.10pm - 2.30am bottle bk down till 5.15 which I no is good really id like to try move his bedtime a bit later but he's always tired come 6 and I'm scared if I do move it and he still wakes up mega early will mean he's had even less sleep I'd like to even try half 6 but Chad goes to bed at half 6 and don't really want them going. Up at same time incase one of them is making noise lol will have to see how it goesx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Cruz slept well apart from waking up early for the day. Hope you can figure out something with bedtimes, it's so hard having to try and get all the timings right! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

It's 5pm and Annabel wants to go to bed! No!! Too early! Lol I agree, 630 is ideal. She's been waking up so many times in the night, hope it's a short phase!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed that it's only a short phase!


----------



## embeth

Hope it's a short phase Lucy.. Isabelle is sometimes ready for bed really early too.. Although luckily she still seems to be at a stage where late naps aren't affecting her bedtime.. Yesterday she slept from
5-6ish then was asleep for the night by 7.30/8... She's having a long nap now which is not like her but it's allowed me to do all the ironing and housework so I'm happy!!&#128512;


----------



## Lucy3

She only woke once last night! Yay! Went down at 6pm, then had a 'mega feed' when I went to bed at 830 (haha I'm a party animal) then just once after that. Feel slightly more human today! :) 

Hope everyone is having a nice day. Yay for a long nap, Isabelle!


----------



## donnarobinson

That's great Lucy :) Cruz was in bed for 6 woke At half 1 for a feed them woke up at 5 I managed to get him back down for half hour so we got up at half 5 I think I'm going to try out him down at half 6 tonight if it don't work it don't work 
i think I'm going to try him in cjs room soon just worried he will wake him up at stupid times Lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the move to CJ's room will help :)


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm popping in to say hi. It's 1am and both the kids are in my bed asleep. They're sick. I'm sick. Ugggh. It's hard looking after sick kids went all you want to do is curl up in a ball and do nothing. 

I can't believe my baby is soon to be 7 months.

How's the solids going? Seren isnt that interested at all. She closes her mouth up tight! 
She's so close to crawling though.


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry your kids are sick, Spudtastic :( I hope that they're feeling better soon :hugs:


Solids are going quite well here. James eats anything we give him, but he's not got any teeth yet so I think that kind of hinders how much he actually eats of it but he does attempt anything :)


----------



## LillyFleur

I've ditched the baby led weaning, i just found it way too messy and didn't feel like she was eating any food at all so have switched to spoon feeding her.

I said I would breastfeed and would do baby led wearing and wouldn't feed my baby food from a jar.... Funny how motherhood changes you!!!! :haha:


----------



## Spudtastic

LillyFleur said:


> I've ditched the baby led weaning, i just found it way too messy and didn't feel like she was eating any food at all so have switched to spoon feeding her.
> 
> I said I would breastfeed and would do baby led wearing and wouldn't feed my baby food from a jar.... Funny how motherhood changes you!!!! :haha:

This is so true. I said my kids were always going to sit at the table to eat and watch hardly any TV. Now I find myself asking 'would you like a cartoon' to my 3 year old because I just want to sit down and rest.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Same here with the tv! :haha:


----------



## embeth

Parenthood is definitely about doing what works I've found! With every child I have I become more relaxed and just go with what works for us all! 

Hope you're all better soon spud not nice having to look after poorly babies when you're not well yourself xx


----------



## Lucy3

So true Spud! I saw some quote saying something about how before kids we can be experts but how it all changes after they come along! 

Annabel doesn't have teeth yet either but is happy to gum almost anything. I do a mix of purres (from jars!!!) and things she can hold (mainly toast and banana and the occasional hot chip ;) )


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur better soon spud being ill is so hard work when you've got kids 
Drayton manor was great kids loved Thomas land 

My kids are always watching tv bad mommy lol

Cruz still can't sit up properly I'm sure both my kids could by now he can sit but I can't just sit him and leave him because he's so active he ends up trying to grab something and flopping sideways or backwards 
He rolls every where he wNts to go but is close to crawling 
No teeth her 
Weaning with us varies some days he happily eats loads other days he isn't Intrested he prefers to feed him self isn't keen on a spoon 
I normally feed him breakfast and give him finger foods for lunch and tea he doesn't eat much but gives it a good go . Can't believe he's almost 7 months 
He didn't get up til 6.10am today he did wake up before but managed to get him back of X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Cruz slept later this morning. 
James slept well last night but Holly had a bad dream so I was up with her for a while!


James is getting christened today :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww have a lovely christening day X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks hun :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

All ready :)

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/D967A0CF-79CD-4A0B-AA7F-C660CF5778FB.jpg


----------



## LillyFleur

Aww look at him! Have a lovely day.


----------



## Lucy3

Happy christening day, James! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## donnarobinson

He's so cute hope u had a great day X


----------



## Bevziibubble

It was a great day thanks. He got so overtired though!


----------



## embeth

Happy christening day James! He's a cutie!!&#128521;&#128521;

Isabelle has no teeth either! She also has days where she's wanting lots then where she's not interested at all.. We went out to dinner today where she suddenly decided she really wanted food was going mad trying to grab things.. We asked the waiter and they made up some sweet potato mashed especially for her so sweet and she loved it!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that was nice of them. Glad Isabelle enjoyed it :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is frustrating when they fall asleep early isn't it. Really messes bedtime up!

James is 7 months old today. It's gone so fast!


----------



## Lucy3

Happy 7 months James! It goes so fast but at the same time I always look forward to the next little phase - mind you at the moment with her sitting but not moving its so fun and I don't have to chase her!! Love it! I remember the phase where they like to stand holding onto things ended in a lot of head bumps! Lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh the head bumps are such a stressful stage aren't they! Holly used to bump her head so much when she started pulling herself up! James is pulling himself up already and I'm just not ready for this stage yet, I wish he would slow down!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls happy 7 months James Cruz is 7 months on Friday 
We went bowling yday then we went to a pub and had some dinner and the kids played in the soft play bit 
Was a nice day but Chad tests my patience I don't no if he's just a normal 2 year old and CJ was a good two year old which the hv said is Probally the case but my god he's hard work 
From the minute we got to bowling he was crying and moaning the whole time apart from when it was his turn 
He smacks he's always saying no there is no reasoning with him I can't remember CJ ever being like this 
He didn't eat his dinner in the pub 
I feel like I'm one of those moms people look at thinking can't u control that kid lol 
CJ and Chad fight all day long I do nothing but shout most the time and uou no when ur sick of hearing ur own voice I'm drained lol 
I've been eating nothing but crap for two weeks dread to see what I weigh ! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had a stressful day with Chad :hugs: Holly was such a good 2 year old but oh my did she make up for that when she was 3. It was the hardest year ever. I sympathise :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

I've had some really difficult times with my two year old, it's so tricky! Maybe it means he'll be a super easy 3 year old??


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully! It's usually one or the other!


----------



## embeth

My toddler is hard work too! He doesn't seem to want to go and play and is forever bothering Isabelle! Last night I was laying with them both reading and he kept trying to cover her eyes so she couldn't listen to the story.. It's constant!he will be 3 next month and I'd like him to go to pre school but he is so afraid of other children I'm worried how he ll be! 

Isabelle is also at the sitting but not moving phase.. She will not stay on her stomach and immediately rolls to her back if i put her on her front..


----------



## donnarobinson

I was looking on my posts from having Chad and had two teeth and was arming crawling by now lol Cruz is defo getting about and into everything he rolls everywhere he is so close to crawling just needs to learn what to do with his arms 
No teeth tho and altho he can sit I can't sit and leave him as he stil goes backwards sometimes so have to put cushions there in sure my other boys could sit properly by now 
7 months old tomorrow and going to finally bite the bullet and put him in with CJ what's the worst that can happen lol can always move him back in looking forward to getting my room back 
We're potty training here with Chad it's going well CJ didn't train til almost 3 so pleased X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope it goes well when Cruz goes in with CJ. Hopefully you'll all get more sleep :)


Good luck for potty training :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Cruz slept til 7.15 this morning was happy lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! :dance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning Cruz slept 6.10pm - 4am had a few ounce and bk of till 6 :) 
He's not wanting his bottles and biting the teats like mad 

He's 7 months old today where has the time gone :) 

Now the day is here to move into cjs room I don't no if I want to lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 7 months Cruz! Hope he does ok moving to CJ's room :)


----------



## Lucy3

Good luck with the move Donna!

Annabel is still waking up 2-3 times a night for a feed, wish she'd sleep a bit more! I'm starting to get a bit tired.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James still wakes a lot too :(


----------



## Spudtastic

HI everyone. Thanks for your get well wishes. It was a nasty 5 day virus but I'm better now. It was hard though looking after two kids and feeling terrible. 

Seren can't sit up yet but she rolls everywhere and she's trying to call. She really wanta to be sitting up. She tries. No teeth here. My oldest didn't get her first tooth until nearly a year old. Seren still wakes up 2 to 3 times a night for a feed. This is amazing in my books as Isla was the worst sleeper. She still wakes up at 3. 
Before Seren was born Isla would sleep in her own bed in the night. But she needs a cuddle when she wakes up. When Seren was born the only way I could manage things at bed time was feed Seren whilst reading bedtime stories to Isla. So we had to go in my room on the bigger bed. Then if she woke up in the night it was always when Seren was feeding so she'd end up in my room in our bed because I couldn't cuddle Isla in her bed and get seren back to sleep at the same time. I also cosleep with Seren because I get more sleep that way.
Anyway the result is that now there are 4 of us in our bed. I'm wedged in. I need to reclaim my bed back. I need some sleep.


----------



## embeth

Glad you're all better spud.. I also co sleep with my nearly 3 year old and Isabelle for the majority of the night!!

Sounds bad but I'm really not sure how many times Isabelle feeds in the night.!!&#128556; I'm aware when she has an unsettled night and feeds lots but often once I go to bed she ll feed then I don't think she feeds until around 5/6 in the morning.. She may have a sleepy feed that I forget as OK
Half asleep and she's lying next to me! 

Isabelle still can't crawl or roll to her front! She rolls to her back and sits very well and leans forward and back to her bits to play with but doesn't move!! The size of her legs are something else!! They are soooo chubby!! &#128540;&#128514;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad you're all feeling better now Spud :hugs:


I co sleep with the two kids too. I don't get much sleep!


----------



## donnarobinson

I take my hats of to you ladies co sleeping I did sleep with CJ for a good few months but didn't with Chad maybe the odd night but he didn't really like cuddles etc liked sleeping by himself 
I'm glad tho I love my own space and my own bed 
Cruz didn't go in cjs room in the end lol will do it tomorrow I left it to late and couldn't be bothered moving the cot 
Cruz sometimes wakes twice in the night he doesn't even really wNt milk anymore it's been one wake up last two nights hope the same tonight lol X


----------



## Lucy3

I'm co sleeping with Annabel too, so sometimes I have no idea how many times she feeds but I think it's usually 2-3 times.

Good luck with moving him Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

We've put the cot in cjs room will see how he goes with his naps today hope he's ok in there X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :D


----------



## embeth

I'm thinking of trying Isabelle in her own room in her big cot for her day naps, her co sleeper has no side so won't be long before she's rolling on to my bed and escaping!&#128512; Only problem is its we live in a town house so it's 3 flights of stairs for me to go up and down to
Her room!!

Hope cruz does well in his own room today Donna! 

Anyone else still fight broody feelings?? It's crazy! I can't possibly have - fifth child it's just too many but I'm finding myself having maybe just one more thought!! I'm
Crazy!! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Oh embeth!! Haha you're family kept saying you'd have another one! Surely there's not much dofference between 4 and 5..?? I say go for it! ;) I'm not feeling super broody at the moment, but I know that will change when she turns one. I get the feeling ill end up with 4, but I'm not sure my DH feels the same.


----------



## donnarobinson

Nap was a sucess cried for a few mins but I cuddled him and he settled slept for over a hour hope tonight is as easy lol 

Well my oh says maybe we Cruz starts school we can try again but to be honest I don't think I want any more three is hard work busy busy lol plus I'm enjoying losing weight and looking. Forward to some me time 
I've been feeling a little down past few days with the kids fighting no e stop constant shouting I feel like I'm not Donna any more and just a mum I might change my mind and want another in a few years I always say no more and here we are lol I think if I was to have another tho I'd desperately want a girl and I no I Probally wouldn't get one lol X 
Maybe the cot would be fine for her Beth X


----------



## embeth

My family do think I'll have another.. I'll wait and hope these feelings go! I have booked another trip to Florida next October for 2 weeks and am determined I won't be either pregnant or breastfeeding for that so wouldn't be until after then.. Also I'm 35 now so getting a bit old! 

Lucy I an see u having a couple more &#128521;&#128521; I bet u have another as well Donna &#128521; I had 3 boys then a girl same could happen for u!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Lmao yeh I'm tried of having no fun cuz of either pregnant or have a new born lol 

Haa maybe one day I'm so use to two year gaps that I'm normally pregnant again soon after they turn one it will be funny not to be this time but in determined I won't j seem to be a lot more fertile than I was 
Since my coil fell out we've been using condoms till my implant is in start of September we best be careful lol X


----------



## Spudtastic

Sometimes I think it would be nice to have another as dh would love a boy (though super happy with my girls - I wanted girls). But then I find two can be hard. I do 99% of child care rearing and housework so I struggle to do anything other than play with my kids and do dishes and laundry. I also want to be me and not just mummy. I totally understand. At the moment I don't get any me time. (I'm guessing same for everyone). And I love love love my babies but it will be nice when I can go do something by myself, even just a walk or a swim.

Do you ladies have af back yet? After dd1 af didn't show until 11 months pp so I'm not expecting af just yet. 

I'm really struggling to lose weight. Im a comfort eater and when I'm stressed or lonely (I live overseas and dh works all the time) I eat sugar.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I keep changing my mind about wanting another one. Tbh I don't think we will as Holly is just far too demanding. She is very difficult and I can hardly cope with her as it is! James is so easy in comparison. 


I haven't got AF back yet but was around 16 months last time.


----------



## Spudtastic

My second is also so easy by comparison. My eldest has been very full on. Dh and I have decided no more so they only way there would be no3 is if there is an oopsie. Dh is planning on getting the snip.


----------



## donnarobinson

I have af back but I don't breast feed . 
Cruz has cried around half 6 hope he's settled now I've been stressing all night and thinking should I bring him back in here I'm going to see how he goes tonight and see how I feel tomorrow 
I think I may have Aniexty I'm such a stress head and a Worrier I worry over everything

everything buzzes round me head over and over I stress and let things bother me that shudnt his eczema flares up I worry why I worry when he's not pooed or pooed to much or it's changed colour &#128514; I worry if he's napping to long or not napped enough or hasn't drunk much or won't eat and it drives me insane but I can't help I think I worry so much because I lost my mom and dad young then my nan and grandad I worry about dying a lot to and anything happening to me or the kids my cousin says maybe I have postnatal depression I don't think so tho I'm happy most the time love my life and family I'm just feeling a bit down lately and worry all the time X


----------



## embeth

No period here... 4th time
Breastfeeding and they never really return until I stop feeding so not really expecting it anytime soon!

I can totally relate to u on the worry front Donna! I am a nightmare for worrying, normally it's my own health anxiety and leaving my kids.. The things I've thought I've had over the years is crazy.. Isabelle has caused me no end of worry.. I never worried about the boys. First it was her hips then the head lump then the huge skin pigmentation she has never ending! I have had each thing looked at and been told she's fine but Google tells me otherwise so I have just accepted that these things will
Sit in my head until she's bigger and I can see she's fine! At the moment I'm forever pushing it to the back of my head but it's made me so conscious of her development and I'm forever checking her for any more odd things.. So hard when u love them so much isn't it!?!? Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about all the worries. I can totally sympathise :hugs: I have really bad health anxiety and am so scared about something happening to me and leaving the kids. I obsess about lumps all the time and get so paranoid if I'm not 'symmetrical'. I've been at the doctors so many times with various lumps. I was convinced I had them in my neck but the Doctor could only feel one. I wasn't like this at all before having kids!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls it's horrible isn't it 
I think maybe it is having kids that make us so anxious 
I wasn't like this with CJ 
I was a bit with Chad me really bad with Cruz 
Yup I'm the same I went to the dr Becuz I had a sore throat for ages then Becuz my one boobs looked different to my other one convinced my self was something bad 
It's horrible and ino a lot of people worry etc but I feel like mine is beyond normal 

Cruz slept ok went bed at 6pm woke crying around 6.30 but then slept til 2.30 n then bk down til 5.20am he had been sleeping later he woke at 7 then 6 and 5.40 yday he went to bed at like 5.50 yday tho actually as he was screaming he was tired so I'm Gna try the slighter later bedtime again today X


----------



## Lucy3

I worry when DH and I go in the car together without the kids about something happening to us and leaving the kids.. So much so we never go out together. Next Friday I've booked dinner out for his birthday, this will be the first time in years! I'm so worried I'm considering changing the restaurant reservation to one where we can walk to. I totally get the worry thing! I try and tell myself most people have babies at some stage and what I'm doing isn't an abnormal thing (being a parent that is) and to stop being so paranoid!


----------



## embeth

I think worrying just comes with the territory when you're a parent! Although dh spends a lot less time worrying than me.. It's not fair he's so laid back and I'm so anxious I drive him mad! My eldest goes on a weeks trip with his school next summer and I'm already worrying!he will be 10 and I've only ever spent a night away from him to give birth or once when he stayed with my sister.. I'm really not very good at leaving my kids with anyone.. 

You should go to your reservation Lucy all will be fine &#128521;

Two weeks today and we're off for a night in Bristol then a week in Cornwall can't wait! For the first time I had to book interconnecting rooms
For the hotel in Bristol.. I officially have too many children&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Lucy3

Ok I'll keep our reservation ;) I often wonder about how you do hotels with 4 kids! So did you manage to get everyone in one room with 3 kids? Adjoining rooms sounds great! Have a great time away, the kids will love it! 

I find my worrying gets much much worse in the evening/night. I'm pretty good in the morning (especially just after coffee!) but once the sun goes down I turn into a worry wart!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm a glass half empty kind of girl I'm quite a negative person and always see the worst and think the worst will happen my partner is the opposite and is such a positive person .
I'd defo go for dinner though Lucy ull have a great time 
I do think u worry more when u become a parent . 
Aww have fun on ur trips embeth :) I've never been away from my boys over night apart from when I've had my other babies lol X 
Cruz woke once last night and was up at half 5 it did get later bk to that time lol X


----------



## embeth

Lucy I am exactly the same! All is good in the morning comes evening I'm like oh crap and worry worry worry!! I've got myself convinced Isabelle has some kind of genetic disorder with this huge skin mark and I'm stuck as to how to get past it!!ots kind of sad not wanting to see her belly/back cos it's there and reminds me every time! I'm a bit of a negative person too Donna so try not to be but can't help it.. 

With the hotel rooms having 2 kids and one under 2 is always fine in most hotel rooms we've only been to one over here since Isabelle where my sister stayed in the same hotel so we just said one was in her room and Disney where they have bigger allowances of kids and rooms. So two rooms it is from now on! My friend has 8 children they have to take two cars if they all go somewhere!!&#128551;&#128551;


----------



## Lucy3

wow 8 kids! So they use two cars instead of a bus? I can't imagine! &#128561;

How's everyone doing? I feel less anxious tonight, yay! Annabel continues to be a great eater (so different to her big brother) which is fun! She can roll when she's on her front but not the other way yet. Wonder when she'll crawl, my son did at 7.5 months. I'm guessing she'll be more like 10 months which I'm happy with!


----------



## embeth

We're good thanks! I just accept my crazy anxiousness and go with the flow &#128521;&#128521;

Isabelle can roll from Her front but not from her back.. She still doesn't really turn herself round when she's on her front to play with something other side of her.. Does annabel do this?? Like use her arms to lift and twist herself different ways?? Isabelle I'm guessing weighs a good 22lb now so quite a lot of weight for her little arms to lift I suppose!!


----------



## donnarobinson

We had Cruz weighed yday he's 20lb 11oz
Cruz can roll both ways and uses it as a way to get around he is starting to get on all fours but hasn't moved yet 
CJ crawled at 9 months and walked at 11 and Chad crawled at 6 months and walked at 10 months goes so fast
Cruz is starting to enjoy food more now :) we've been for a picnic in the park today X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow what a good weight he is! :)


James is crawling and pulling himself up. I'm having to watch him constantly as he falls a lot!


----------



## embeth

Wow clever babies! I feel like Isabelle is never going to move! She just gets all Annoyed of I put her on her front and rolls to back!!she keeps shouting dada now and clapping when we sing!such a cute stage xx


----------



## PitaKat

We are co-sleepers too. We use a side-sleeper to start every night, then Madelyn comes to bed to nurse. If I wake up after she's done nursing then I put her back, but most of the time I fall asleep. 

Put her down as another baby that's much easier and lower-maintenance than her older sibling! She's such a pleasant baby, she makes me want to have another right away. AF came back last month (was really hoping she'd stay away longer!) and am currently waiting for her to show up again.

That's awesome that James is pulling himself up already, Bev! Madelyn has mastered sitting up on her own, and is now crawling too. But she still doesn't roll over! Crazy little baby!

embeth, that's so cool that Isabelle is starting to say words and clap! I can't wait for that! :thumbup:

How is the potty training going, Donna?


----------



## donnarobinson

Not going to bad thanks Hun he had a great two days with no accident the past two days he's had a few I think it's because he's been out playing in the garden then we went to the park so I put a pull up on him I'm super proud tho bless him 
Chad went to bed at 6.30pm last night almost 9am he got up I cudnt believe this is the same boy who gt me up at 5am as a baby lol there is hope for a lie in yet 

Cruz is still in with CJ and I am loving having my room back lol it's mad how quick it's going X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad the potty training is going well :)


----------



## donnarobinson

After only waking once for a good while now Cruz woke twice and had me up at half 5 I'm shattered 
I can't even leave him to moan for a little while (!not cry) because of CJ don't want him waking up . 
He was super tired yday tho and was in bed at 5.40 ino this is my problem but it's hard to fix he just seems to be tired so early I really want to aim for a 6.30pm bedtime at least then he might sleep till nearer 6am 
He only had 3 bottles yday Aswell on advice of the health visitor he was having four 
At 6,10,2 and 6 for bed yday he has 6,1 and then bed at 5.40 I don't no if that was why he woke twice because he drunk both bottles in the night X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had a bad night hun :( You must be so tired :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm ok now I'm up properly and had some brekkie lol I'm defo changing his routine tonight I. Can't keep moaning he's up early whilst he's in bed so early so 6.30 tonight if it kills me he's just going to have to have a late nap X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the change in routine helps :)


----------



## Lucy3

Hope the new bedtime works out Donna x

I've been tired lately - combination of winter colds and lack of decent sleep. I watched the second episode of a show called Nine Months Later tonight. It's follows 5 couples from birth for 9 months. Tonight was about them with newborns, so interesting to watch how different couples deal with having a new baby. I remember being an anxious mess with my first!


----------



## embeth

I love programs like that Lucy, I've had to stop myself watching one born every minute as it makes me want babies!!

I'm thinking about having a big change of career and training as an antenatal teacher but also as I love fitness doing a course to specialise in pre and postnatal exercise! Lots of work but think it's time to sort my career out now I've finished (hopefully!) having children xx


----------



## Lucy3

I love one born too! If you come across this one (it's English) it's a good one! How exciting you're thinking about a career change! How do you go about being an antenatal teacher? Sounds fab! I'm contemplating doing some supply teaching at the school I last worked at. It won't be too difficult as they all team teach so I won't have a class by myself and it's all girls. I'm also always looking out for other career options - teaching is so hard to do with kids! 

How did you new bedtime go Donna? 

I can't believe James is pulling up already Bev!! That's crazy early!


----------



## donnarobinson

He still woke at 5.20am but was only first night so I'll stick with it I'm trying To get his awake time longer he went for his nap at 7.30 and slept til 9 so I got a nap to X


----------



## embeth

Isabelle seems to be waking a lot more this week and feeding! Don't really understand as she is having solids so surely should want less milk!?!?

Lucy there's an organisation called the NCT here.. They offer proper qualifications in antenatal and postnatal courses, antenatal teacher is one of them also breastfeeding peer supporter which id like to do. Only thing is they're course are quite expensive!

The supply teaching sounds great.. You should go for it is good just to do a little something for yourself that keeps u in while the kids are little.. I worked for a company for a while that employed people to teach pe to younger children in primary schools, did it alongside my secondary job.. I may contact them again if I don't go back to work. 

Off to the local gardening centre today, they have a little farm thing there going to take the kids to see the animals and get a cake! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning new routine yday went well his first nap was a hour and half second 40 mins and I woke him after his last one after 45 as it was 4oclock we made his awake time longer and he went down perfect for his naps no crying or anything he went to bed at 6.30pm woke at 2.30ish bottle and back down till 5.45 
Hopefully keeps it up it will be good having a longer awake time I seem to always be putting him down for naps and it can be tiring when he fights them 
He wasn't even crying when he woke in the night I should leave him really see if he goes back of but I don't want him waking CJ up lol X
I think I'm going to have to swap rooms wv CJ and Cruz they have the back room and next door have kids that play out there back garden till gone 9/10pm screaming and shouting and don't get me wrong ino it's summer etc but they should have a little more respect knowing we have young children I suppose not everyone thinks tho X

*Maybe she's having a growth spurt embeth X *


----------



## embeth

Yeah I thought that Donna..kind of hope not tho she's so
Big already!!&#128517; 

Hope everyone's ok today.. We've had a long day helping my sis move to a flat in London with her friend.. Her and her boyfriend had split up after 10 years and she's moved out... Kind of sad as he has been part of the family and been on all our family holidays etc but it happens I suppose &#128533;

Do your little ones try and take steps when you hold their hands standing up?? Isabelle stands with is holding her hands well will stand for ages but if you try and move her it's like she just keeps her legs straight and doesn't attempt to lift her feet at all... Is that normal? I just can't remember.. I always thought they naturally lifted their feet?


----------



## Bevziibubble

James will take steps but only if I kind of pull him forwards slightly so he has to. We got him a walker but he just sits down and pulls it on top of himself lol!


----------



## embeth

Bless him pulling it on himself! Isabelle has a walker.. She just sits in it and plays with the toys on it she has no idea how to move it! 
I remember my boys taking a step if I pulled them forward, Isabelle just keeps her feet where they are doesn't seem to
Get it at all!


----------



## Lucy3

That's a big day helping your sister move, hope she's ok with the break up :( 

Haha Annabel never tries to walk when I hold her up! &#128514; She also has no intention of crawling yet! My DS was crawling and trying to walk by this age! Must say i don't mind, so much easier with the sit and play stage.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your sister is OK embeth 

Haa Cruz isn't crawling yet he really tried and gets up on ha knees he defo gets about tho he rolls everywhere I can't turn my back don't think it will be long till he can crawl 
He mainly stands on his tip toes is that normal ? He does take a few steps if you kind of pull him forward but nothing really lol and still no teeth I can't believe it CJ and Chad both had teeth by now X 
5.15am we've been up since it was still dark when I got up that's rubbish lol we had bedtime messed up two nights ago and he was in bed for 6 again back to half 6 last night so hopefully get better X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly stood on her toes too and James does. I don't know why they do it as I see a lot of babies standing on flat feet but mine never have. Holly still walks on tip toes sometimes now!


----------



## embeth

I've definitely read that the toe thing is normal.. Isabelle bends and reaches as far as physically possible from a sitting position without actually moving anywhere lol! 

Those of u with breastfed babies how much do u feed?? Isabelle still wants my boob constantly and much prefers it to food! No teeth here either Donna, we've been up since 6, my boys and dh in bed still do just me and my little madam!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James feeds every few hours but he loves his food as well. I'm not sure how much he actually eats as he has no teeth but he loves it. Holly was not interested in food at all and screamed if we so much as put a spoon near her and didn't really feed herself anything until she was at least 9 months, so she breastfed a lot more.


----------



## Lucy3

No teeth here either. Haha Annabel is the same, she'll reach to get a toy and stay sitting on her bottom &#128514; Looks so funny! 

Argh, 5am is too early Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

There all getting so big ! Ahh that's good to no Bev X


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies :D
How is everyone?
My little madam has two teeth, Food is going great, she loves anything and everything haha. Il upload some pics in a sec 
She's had such variety of foods, lasagne is a firm favourite and Brocolli she LOVES.
She's not crawling but she rolls and spins herself everywhere lol.
Xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Spaghetti :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Lasagne broccoli and carrots :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Raspberries and strawberries :haha::flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautiful Hun 
I don't no What's wrong with Cruz today he just keeps crying won't nap properly he's not his happy self at all :( 
Think we're puttin him his own room and putting Chad in with CJ hope they don't fight lol. Think it will be better x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww how cute! :D


Sorry Cruz is unsettled today :(
Hope the room change works out and the boys don't fight!


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh he was so upset woke twice last night to and for the first time since he was tiny I brought him in with me at 5 because he was still so tired so was I and we went bk to sleep till 6 X 
Kind of thinking I shouldn't of now lol X


----------



## embeth

Aw she's such a cutie it's great when they love their food!

Sorry cruz has been upset Donna hope he has a better day today xx

Last week of having all 4 at home this week then we are away next week then back to school!its flown!!i have signed Isabelle up to the music train.. It's music classes with instruments etc used to go with Jacob. She loves music so can't wait to start with her xx


----------



## Lucy3

She's so cute Tasha! Love it when they enjoy their food! 

Hope everyone's doing well. Annabel is waking up 3-4 times a night so I've been sleeping with her in the guest room so we have the bed to ourselves and my DH can get some decent sleep. I'm sure she doesn't need that many feeds but I'm just too tired to resettle her without feeding at the moment. I think if we have a third it won't be for a few years, I need a chance to catch up on sleep! &#128514; Embeth, you have a decent gap between 2 and 3 - did you have that for any particular reason? I'm 33 so can't wait ages but I figure I can wait 3 years.


----------



## Lucy3

Donna- how are finding 3 little ones? Bev- do you think you'll try for number 3?


----------



## Bevziibubble

We keep thinking we might do one day, and then I'll have a difficult day with the kids and say no way! :haha:


----------



## Lucy3

Haha that's exactly how I feel Bev! &#128514;


----------



## embeth

I originally didn't want anymore than 2 Lucy then got pregnant when ds 2 was about 3 and had a missed miscarriage.. Awful experience so decided noncore then got broody again when ds was 4/5..the big gap is great and despite ds2 being 8 and ds3 being nearly 3 they play together great and all 3 boys are really close.. Dh and I feel like we are sort of doing it all over again with Jacob and Isabelle it's like going back to when my eldest two were small but I like it! It's already making me sad that my big two are growing so quickly. My eldest is 10 this year!! You have loads of time to have another.. I'm 35 now and still thinking could I squeeze in one more!:dohh:

Isabelle is also waking lots to feed at the moment.. No idea why! She definitely doesn't need it.. Although maybe she is hungry she doesn't really eat much solid food. She likes everything but never had much xx


----------



## donnarobinson

It's no harder than having two really. Cruz is generally a easy baby tho and I think that helps if he had been like Chad has been I would of cracked up lol it can be tough CJ and Chad fight constant there is never a minutes quiet in here one of them always needs something but because there all in bed early I get my evenings to relax even if I'm up at the crack of dawn 
I don't want anymore esp so when I'm having a bad day lol. I feel like I've been pregnant or had a baby for the last 4 years just as life starts to get easier I pop another one out lmao but we have said we can think about it when Cruz has started school but then going back to the baby stage I don't think I'd want to lol im ready to move on the next stage of life I miss being just me sometimes I love my kids to bits but it can be hard work just being a mom X lack of sleep is bar far the hardest thing of being a mom X 
X


----------



## PitaKat

Tasha, love those pictures! She certainly looks like she's enjoying the food, little cutie!

Madelyn has figured out how to roll herself from back to front, and (as if crawling wasn't bad enough) is pulling herself up to stand! :shock: I just can't believe how fast she's changing and growing up!


----------



## Lucy3

I know what you mean Donna. I find the sleep deprivation is the hardest part. The (rare) days I get enough sleep I think 'I can have another one!' But then I'll have a super tired day and it's all too much! 

So when are you going for number 5 embeth?? :) I like how you had the big gap between 2 and 3, must have made having a baby in the house again so fun! 

I'm pretty sure my DH doesn't want anymore even though before we had any he wanted 5 or 6! &#128514;


----------



## embeth

Haha my dh also doesn't want anymore! He just can't cope with them all gets all stressed!&#128540; I have told myself if when Isabelle is around 2 I still feel broody I will tell dh I want one more.. &#128521; He's quite laid back so could be easily persuaded! I'm hoping that this feeling will fade and I'll feel done! Having a baby in the house again was fun with number 3 felt strange starting again tho.. My two big boys love the two little ones very cute to watch.. Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Wow! Go Madelyn! She'll be walking in no time! 

I'm thinking the same embeth, I'll wait till Annabel is 2.5ish and then talk to DH about another one. I would like to feel like our family is complete but I don't think I do. I've got the two of them into a great pre school (had him on a the list since he was born!) so in 2019 (sooo far away!) they'll both be there so maybe then I can manage another one then! I feel like I plan out my life too much sometimes &#128585; I know you can't always stick to the plan but I can't help but always make one!

Annabel is feeding so much at night and barely at all in the day. I'm wondering if I don't have enough milk at night. I think I'll give breastfeeding one more month then I think I'll be ready to stop. Would love DH to do a bottle at night! She's like my DS, won't take a bottle while breastfeeding &#128533;


----------



## donnarobinson

My oh half doesn't want any more either . Bless you Lucy 
I'm tired 5am I've been up since he slept 6pm - 3am bk down to 5 ino it's great but I'm tired he slept til 6 yday I think CJ woke him up today on way to toilet X


----------



## embeth

Isabelle is also feeding a lot at night! I don't know why! She isn't that interested in food in the day.. Has her moments of really wanting some.. She loves sucking on a bagel! She saw my ds with one and was going mad wanting it! She is so big I've started to buy 9-12 months stuff! And she just will not attempt to move anywhere!! Hates being on her tummy! I really hope she moves soon as she's getting frustrated with just sitting!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James feeds a lot at night but he's just so unsettled. It's so hard to get him to settle back to sleep again and he just starts crawling around and babbling. I thought Holly was a bad sleeper but he's definitely worse :haha:


Sorry Isabelle is getting frustrated and doesn't like being on her tummy. Holly was exactly the same but she was a different baby once she started crawling and so much happier :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is wearing 9-12 clothes to Cruz is slowly moving forward more dragging himself them crawling but he's getting there lol Cruz is the same he sometimes wants food other times isn't Intrested yet wants everything we have lol I have him a mini milk the other day when it was hot he screamed when I took it away lol he loved it X


----------



## donnarobinson

He's bein pulling himself toward all day ! The fun begins lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay go Cruz!


----------



## embeth

Well done cruz! I laid Isabelle on her front on my bed earlier she appeared to move herself backwards!! She also seems to love to stand won't bend when we try to sit her from standing.. I have a feeling she may end up pulling herself up before crawling.bless cruz loving the mini lol Isabelle gets licks of ice cream if her brothers have one.. She loves it!! My eldest used to make a baa noise like a sheep when he got excited about food and she does exactly the same.. So cute!! We're off on holiday for a week tomorrow been busy making sure I have enough packed for all 4 children!! X


----------



## Lucy3

Go Cruz!! 

Have a great trip embeth! 

Haha I feel my plan going out the window already.. I'm starting to picture number 3 &#128514; Don't think I'll be able to wait another 2 years!


----------



## donnarobinson

Have a great help trip embeth :) 
Haa bless you Lucy I always say no more until they've just turned on and life's a bit easier I said no more after two and here we are lol. 
Cruz slept til 6.15 this morning and I think he only woke because CJ got up for a wee altho he did wake twice in the night he's only drinking tiny bits of his bottles 3oz max I don't no why. This is day and night X 
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/1818AB32-890C-4E91-B007-DAED18B3E5F9_zpsgxaxfob6.jpg
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/3B868706-97E8-4046-BC8F-C69681204B6D_zpsi7uymnyw.jpg
Here he is this morning x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Cruz is so cute :cloud9:


Have a great time embeth! 


Lucy I bet you'll have #3 soon!


----------



## donnarobinson

Maybe you will to Bev :) 
Do uno even tho I say no more I can't help but think maybe one day lmao I'm only 28 I've got years really . I don't no how I feel in the future but for now I'm enjoying life X


----------



## Lucy3

Haha maybe you ladies are right and number 3 will be Sooner than I plan :) 

Cruz is so cute Donna! I can't believe he's already pulling himself up! I think you'll have a fourth Donna.. ;) 

How are you going Bev? Getting anymore sleep?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Not getting much more sleep. He seems to have trouble settling back down in the night so I lie down with him on my chest like when he was a newborn. He's heavy now though, lol!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls :) haa we will see. I never wanted a big family in fact I never wanted kids at all growing up haa I'm one of 6 tho .. I'm the eldest the youngest is about 19 years younger than me lol mom didn't no when to stop. The youngest was only two when she died poor thing ! X


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm buying Cruz a new buggy tomorrow and have no idea what to buy him I can't decide I like the mamas and papas armadillo but I don't no lol X


----------



## Lucy3

Aww that's so sad your mama died so young, Donna :( how exciting you're getting a new pram!! I'm not sure what those two ones are but I love looking at them so I'll have a look online!

Bev, that's hard work having James fall asleep on your chest! What a good mama you are :)


----------



## Lucy3

Mama and papa looks fab Donna! Looks like it has a decent size seat too. What colour are you looking at? 

I'm one of four kids and I loved growing up in a big family and we're still all great friends so it's hard not to think I'll end up with four too. I have a feeling if we did we'd end up having 3 girls.. &#128561;


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I love the mamas and papas to I'm going to have a look in town today see what I like best try him in a few lol 
Thanks Hun mom was only 37 when she died no age at all really I think that's the reason I'm so scared of dying lol I was 21 when she died it's been tough her not being her to meet her grandkids but ino she's watching over us . :) 
Lol my mom had 3 of each hers went girl boy boy girl boy girl :) X
My mom was one of 5 
I have lots of cousins to 
My one aunt had 5 boys! 
That would Probally be me Lol
My uncle had 4 girls other uncle had 2girls one boy 
Other uncle has 4 girls and my other aunt has one girl she had to have hysterectomy young so couldn't have more . 

My brother has 3 girls & I have the 3 boys :) least I have three nieces ay! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's so sad about your mum Donna :hugs:


Sounds like you have a big family :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun we do but I don't see them really all a waste of space lol X 
I have my own family now tho :) X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy3

It's so nice having your own family isn't it? 37 is so young, that must have been really difficult Donna. I totally understand why you'd be worried about it happening to you. Don't worry, if won't! I bet you have 2 more Donna ;) at least one of them being a girl!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls it was horrible as it was so sudden . Didn't get to say good bye or anything not that you ever really can say goodbye but hey I'm ok :) X 

Haa I don't no ! 
I got cjs school uniform today I can't believe he's starting school I remember the day he was born like it was yday I'm sad I love having him at home with me X


----------



## embeth

HI girls,

Having a lovely trip.. Whole day at the beach today! 

Donna how hard that must have been for you losing your mum so young.. I think you will end up with at least one more sure u will get your girl too!

Lucy I reckon that pregnancy announcement will be round the corner for u!&#128512;&#128512; 
I'm one of 4, 3 girls and 1 boy! I think big families are great.. Having 4 now is a little crazy especially now when we're away but it's all good fun and hasn't taken away my broodiness for number 5!!

Bev hope James starts to settle better at night soon, must be hard trying to sleep with him on your chest..

Isabelle still will not be on her front! She just hates it don't know when she ll ever crawl!!


----------



## Lucy3

There's 2 girls and 2 boys in my family, wonder if I'll get that too! 

Love that you want number 5 embeth! Hmmm I'd have to actually sleep in the same bed as my DH to have a preggy announcement ;) at the moment I'm sleeping with Annabel as it just makes life a bit easier. 

Spring is starting to poke it's head around the corner here, I can't wait for some sunshine!


----------



## donnarobinson

Lool bless you Lucy .. Aww Autumn here soon 
I love Autumn can't wait for Christmas I'm so excited I love dark cosy nights .it must be so strange to have Christmas in the summer lol X


----------



## embeth

Haha Lucy.. They ll be no pregnancy going on here while have a toddler and a baby between us in bed!!&#128517; 

I can't wait for xmas either love it! Before that though I need to decide about my job and speak to my school which I'm dreading!! Due back in January &#128533;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love Christmas :)


----------



## Lucy3

Christmas will be so much more special this year with my little Christmas baby &#127876; It was so hot last year and I had her 4 days after - was such a crazy time. 

What do you think you'll do with work embeth?


----------



## LillyFleur

We were planning on TTC next month but just got a letter through the post saying my smear test found low grade abnormal cells and HPV infection. Terrierd I might have cancer and now gutted because we can't TTC :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry to hear that Lilly :hugs: Hoping everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Try not to worry lilly ino it's hard ino a lot of people who have had abnormal cells and all is fine they have them removed and the yearly smears X


----------



## Lucy3

I had the same result when I was 12 weeks pregnant, Lilly. All turned out fine, although I did worry too. It's a pretty simple procedure to check the cells so hopefully you get that soon and it's all ok and you can start TTC soon! xx


----------



## PitaKat

Oh Lilly, I'm sorry, that must be scary to hear :hugs: I hope it all turns out okay and I hope you can start TTC very soon.


----------



## LillyFleur

Just glad we didn't TTC last month like we'd planned to, I wanted the smear to come back clear first, glad I waited now. 

I bet you were terrified Lucy, glad all was ok!


----------



## Lucy3

Are you going to have any extra testing Lilly?


----------



## LillyFleur

My letter says I have to go for one of these https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/colposcopy/Pages/Introduction.aspx

so worried :( 

I just read even if all is OK at that appointment they will want me back for another smear in 6 months, so there goes my plan of having babies close in age.


----------



## Lucy3

I had a colposcopy - it wasn't too bad. I had it when I was 14 weeks pregnant. Try not to worry too much, I think it's fairly common. Have they advised you not to TTC until after the colposcopy?


----------



## LillyFleur

Ive not mentioed TTC to them as just had a letter so not spoken with anyone, DH called the hospital this morning to chase up my appointment and they're hopefully calling me today and letting me know when that will be.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope they contact you soon :hugs:


----------



## LillyFleur

They've phoned and its the 15th Sep at 10am, the nurse was lovely and told me not to worry but still terrified. Just can't believe it's happening I've always been so strict about going and never missed one. 

Fingers crossed it'll be ok :( 

Back to baby talk...Elizabeth has started trying to dance this week, she rocks back and forth when music plays. Still no crawling, but the other day I put her on the changing mat (on the floor not on a cabinet) and went into the kitchen when i came back she had rolled off the mat and grabbed the TV remote!


----------



## embeth

Don't worry lily, I think it's extremely common to have low grade abnormal cells and also hpv infection... You ll be fine and be trying for a baby in no time!

Lucy I have no clue what to do about work.. My head of department has changed and a couple of people have left so I don't think in going to enjoy it if I go back and having to put my two little ones in childcare stressed me out! My older two have never needed childcare as dh worked very flexible hours when they were little, I want the same for the little ones. I am considering if there's a way I can at least go back to to my 3 months or il
Have to repay part of my mat pay which is about £1300! 

Isabelle is a nightmare for being put down at the moment! She wants to be on me but then doesn't want to sit still she keeps standing up on me and wiggling everywhere! It's like she's ready to move but can't!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James is like that. Just can't decide what he wants. He cries for me to hold him and then he will wriggle and cry and want to be put down. So I put him down and he cries because he wants me to pick him up!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls 6am he got up today 6.20 yday bet he don't keep it up lol 

So he was in his cot sat down the other day I popped out came right bk in and found him like this loool 
Think it's time to lower the cot X 

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/C8EFDE18-D9F6-4F34-90AC-A89F700D9DC5_zpst6pbytbu.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww how cute!


----------



## LillyFleur

Little monkey!


----------



## Lucy3

He's so cute!! &#128525;


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls :) X


----------



## sportysgirl

Sorry about your smear results Lilly. I have had that procedure and its not too bad, all mine came back normal afterwards, but they did want me to have 6 monthly smears for a while after.


----------



## LillyFleur

Fingers crossed, I've been a bit better today and managed to forget about it a little bit.

We've just booked a caravan holiday to the coast (Filey - Haven Reighton Sands) in OCTOBER :cold: must be mad.


----------



## embeth

What a monkey Donna so cute!&#128521;&#128521; 

After saying that I wasn't expecting a period anytime soon as it never comes when I'm feeding I keep getting period pains.. Very odd! Feels like I'm about to start... Will be the earliest they have ever returned if I do! 

Back from our trip away now and back to reality. Boys are back to school Monday.. I'm starting tumble tots with my toddler and music train with Isabelle! Think she ll love it! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry AF might be coming back Embeth :(


Hope Isabelle enjoy music train :)


----------



## Lucy3

Hi sportysgirl! 

Your trip will be fab Lillly! I'm guessing it will be a bit chilly there? Cute hats and mittens will be needed! :) 

Welcome back embeth! I love the start of the school year. Do you take both litties when you do classes with them? I want to do music with them but not sure how it will work if I bring them both!


----------



## Lucy3

Oh and embeth, when you said it feels like your period might be starting my initial reaction is that you could be preggy! &#128518;


----------



## embeth

Haha Lucy nooo no chance of that.. Not unless it's a miracle conception!!&#128514;&#128514; 

My dh works from home and his boss has said he can have the hour off so I can take Isabelle to music train and he can watch Jacob.. With Jacobs tumble tots I'll
Be taking Isabelle along she can watch maybe it will
Encourage her to want to move!&#128540;

Do u all think it's normal she's not attempting to crawl at all and hates being on her tummy? I'm so paranoid about her development since she has this massive birthmark that can sometimes be associated with things! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think it's normal Embeth. Holly never liked being on her tummy and took ages to roll over. I was so frustrated and worried as it felt like every other baby was so mobile and mine just lay there crying but she did get there and you'd have no idea now how long it took her to do anything. Everyone always comments on how good she is on her feet, best they've seen at her age playing football, so good at climbing etc. Think it just takes some babies longer to get started :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

My friends baby didn't walk till 18 months ! You've nothing to worry about Hun some babies never crawl my cousins baby is 10 months up until the last week or so he wouldn't move an inch on the floor now he bum shuffles but stil won't crAwl X


----------



## Lucy3

Don't worry, Annabel isn't crawling or rolling from from her tummy to back and she's a month older than Isabelle! She's currently sitting on her soft teddy bear mat stroking it's head..&#128514; She seems happy to just play in one spot!


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls, Isabelle loves just to sit and play too. She can roll tummy to back but not the other way! I don't remember when my boys did things, was never worried about them though although Jacob started walking at 9 months.. He would get everywhere the monkey! Funny how these babies are all so different! X


----------



## donnarobinson

CJ crawled at 9 months walked at 11 
Chad crawled at 6 months walked at 10 months 
Cruz has only just started crawling and he's army shuffling at that he's not doing it on hands and knees and he doesn't have any teeth yet both my boys had teeth by now lol! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz has been unsettled past two nights he's just been awake crying it's hard Aswell cuz he shares with CJ . I think it's his teeth plus he's constipated I think cuz he did a poo today but was really straining and it was hard any ideas what can help him go ? 
U don't think brining him in wv me of a early morning would make him unsettled at night do u? If e wakes at half 5 now I lie him with me so we don't have to get up he don't always go bk of but he has the last two times and slept til gone 6 but he never gets in with me at night I don't no if I'm doing the wrong thing but I hate getting up at 5ish lol c


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry Cruz is unsettled at night and is constipated :( Does boiled water still help or is that more for younger babies?


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm not sure he drinks water with his food I've put a tiny touch of orange juice in with it this morning to see if that helps he's done one today but was little and hard he's so grumpy it must be his teeth I hope they cut soon . Has James any teeth ? X


----------



## Bevziibubble

James still hasn't got any teeth! He started teething about 4 months ago really bad but it seems to have calmed down. Holly didn't her teeth until she was 11 months. She got all her teeth through with no symptoms whatsoever, I can only hope James is the same!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless them . Cruz is the latest of mine got his first tooth the day e turned 7 months and Chad was 6 months cruzs gums are rock solid now tho I'm sure one is due X


----------



## embeth

Isabelle has no teeth either! She had me up at 6.30 this morning then fell asleep on me an hour later!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds like a few of us have early risers! :(


----------



## donnarobinson

I always have early risers lol it's because they go to bed early altho the older two do sleep later now typical when they have school lol x


----------



## Lucy3

Annabel has been the worst sleeper lately! I think she's not tired enough, she needs to get off her comfy little mat and get moving to burn some energy! It got to 330am and I gave her to my DH as I just needed some sleep. He said he gave her two pitches of yoghurt then she slept till 830am!


----------



## embeth

3.30! You must be tired Lucy! Do you think she's hungry? Does she eat alotin the day?

Isabelle feeds from me in the night more now she's having some solids than she used to! I don't get it!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so tired my eyes are stinging I'm sure my boys had a plan last night everyone of them woke up when CJ and Chad never wake at night Cruz has gone from waking once to waking at least 2/3 times 
I don't no if it's because he's stopped the cat naps and is having two 1&half naps a day sometimes a little less 
He's still going to bed at 6 yet of a morning been getting in with me so waking later or just because he's teething . 
I was ljterally up every hour or so with them last night Chad woke moaning he wanted the toilet even tho he had a pull up on! 
CJ starts school tomorrow I'm to go with him he's there Wednesday to and then back properly the 12th chads back to nursery the 12th to ! X


----------



## Lucy3

Sounds like we're all having a rough time at night lately :( embeth, I'm finding the same! The more solids she has the more she'll feed at night.

What time do you all make sure they're up in the afternoon so they go to bed at a reasonable time? It's currently 430om and she's still sleeping, so I think I should wake her otherwise she won't go to bed before 8/9pm. I need just a little bit of adult time before I go to bed!! 

Hope school goes ok Donna. How cute, I can't wait till my DS starts preschool next February!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I make sure James doesn't sleep past around 3.30pm or 4pm at the latest or the 7pm is a nightmare. He doesn't need much sleep though unfortunately lol. 


Holly's first day of school today!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope holly has a fab day at school :) I try to make sure Cruz last naps ends at 3/3.30 so he's tired enough come bedtime sometimes it does run over but not so much lately . X


----------



## Bevziibubble

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/05099961-C2DD-4B9F-B131-AC3154CD6C1D.jpg
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/418C98D8-103C-4D14-B1CA-CA3FDB19E308.jpg

My first baby off to big school! She cried :( She was the only one there crying which surprised me. All the other kids seemed so happy and confident to be there and she had to sit with the teacher as she was so upset :( it took her over a year of tears every single day for her to settle into nursery and it had such a bad impact on her behaviour at home. I'm so scared of that happening again.


----------



## Lucy3

Oh Bev, she's so cute! Hopefully each day she settles in quicker. So in the UK they start big school at 4? Is that called reception or is there a year before that? Nursery? Here they start in the year they turn 6 (although my DS may start early and turn 5 the first month he starts) and before that is called kindergarten or preschool where they do a year in 3 year old then the 4 year old room and is totally seperate to primary school. 

Argh, I let her sleep till 430pm as she went to sleep at 330pm. Will need to work out her nap schedule! Shes still up playing and it's 8pm now. Want her to go to sleep!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes they start the September before their 5th birthday here. I think it's far too soon :(


Aww I hope Annabel sleeps soon!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww poor holly hope she settles in quickly Hun 
CJ loved nursery he only cried a few times Chad on the other hand cried every day until not long before we broke up so I'm dreading him going back lol. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless! Hope Chad settles back in soon!


----------



## Lucy3

So nursery is the year they turn 5 in? That's so young! I'm surprised more little ones weren't crying too! Does she go for a full day?


----------



## Bevziibubble

She does 9am-12pm this week, 9am-1pm next week and then 9am-3pm from then on!


----------



## donnarobinson

CJ only has two days settling in he goes tomorrow 8.50 - 2pm I stay for the first part of morning he's there Wednesday same times but I don't stay of Thursday and Friday and back full time Monday the 12th 

CJ was in nursery from 2 & half doing terrific for twos here nursery starts the term after there 3 and then school in the September after they turn 4 reception is pretty much play based the same as nursery tho with a little more structure they told me . 
Chad will start proper nursery April next year as he's three in March he Alredi is there 3 hours a day tho as part of terrific for twos X


----------



## DannaD

Here we start the year we are 5 in september, and some go to pre-school the year they turn 4 (I did). 

Og hey ladies, long time no talk! Nothing much to report here. No teeths, full nights.. oh we are getting married next june and just bought my dress! :D


----------



## embeth

She's so cute bev hope
She has a great first day!! 

Donna hope cj has a good first day tomorrow!

Lucy hope annabel doesn't take too long to go to sleep! The school system here does start them quite young.. They can normally go to pre school from 2 then they start nursery when they are 3 turning 4 then reception ( first class of proper school) the year they are 4 turning 5.. They are so little and I thinks it's particularly hard on summer born babies as they're that bit younger.. Jacob is 3 this week I'm so glad he is a September baby as 2 years today he will
Start school and will
Be turning 5 straight away. My two big boys have gone back today in years 4 and 5! I'm going to get Jacob into pre school for October then this time next year he will join the nursery where my big two go to school.. I'll have all 3 boys in matching uniform so cute!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Awww Holly in her uniform, bless her! Hope she settles in.

I've emailed the nursery about Elizabeth going 1 day a week (starting in Jan) going for a look around on Friday.


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/81F1BA72-C74F-4681-B078-E9B49F336C0B_zps1hncp6yp.jpg

My baby in his uniform I'm so proud but where does the time go I swear I just had him lol X 

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/4CA2276F-C580-45BF-9ACD-4AA9F580113F_zpsd9aoz2ux.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww so cute! Hope he has a great day! :)


----------



## LillyFleur

Awww he looks so pleased to be wearing his big uniform, hope
He has a good day.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls will be picking him up in a hour hope he's had a good day X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope he's had a good day! :)

Holly had no tears going into school today. Such a relief!


----------



## Lucy3

Aww look at your big boy Donna! Did he have a good day?

Yay for no tears Bev! She must be feeling comfortable there, and have a great teacher! Must be such a relief. I know I'll be terrible at leaving my DS if he cries when he starts. 

Annabel's sleeping has been terrible. I hope it's the cold she has that's causing it. I feel like I have the flu today and last night was up with a terrible sore tummy :( it's so hard being sick with little kids isn't it?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon Lucy :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Hope you feel better soon Lucy and annabel starts sleeping better. Isabelle wanted to feed from me all
Day yesterday! Don't know what was wrong with her.. She's already feeding more at night!
What do you all do everyday if you don't work? I'm trying to organise regular things to do with them otherwise I end up going to shops/cafes and spending money I shouldn't! I'm trying to avoid our house today as we are having all our hall ceilings plastered and I can't cope with the chaos and mess with two little ones!


----------



## LillyFleur

Elizabeth is covered in red spots :( started on Sunday with a patch under her eye and slowly got worse and worse. Took her to the doctors and they said it could be an allergy but they're not sure. All over her legs and chest and arms now. I have no idea how to get rid of it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww poor Elizabeth. Hope they can find out what it is :hugs:


----------



## LillyFleur

Been back to the doctors and they now said they think it might be Roseola :wacko: so advised me to just keep an eye on her overnight and go back of it gets any worse. Poor baby :( she seems fine but it's awful to look at.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless her. Fingers crossed she's better soon :hugs:


----------



## PitaKat

Poor baby, but it's good that she's still feeling okay. Hopefully it clears up quickly!


----------



## embeth

Aw poor thing.. Good that it's not bothering her. Hope it clears up soon xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope she's feeling better Hun :) 

CJ had a great two days at school no tears at all I'm so proud of him but still can't believe he's Alredi in school. 
Cruz was in be for 5.35 last night he was tired from not napping much and he slept til 6 this morning with only one wake am happy mummy 
Cjs not at school today or tomorrow it's the other half of receptions settling in days . He's back on Monday 8.50-3.15 he will be 5 in February going so quickly 
Chad is back to nursery Monday today he is waking early again last few days I hope it doesn't continue I like a hour or so to chill with Cruz of a morning lol. Cruz seems a bit snuffly sure he's got a cold coming I hope not none of them have been ill all summer now there back at school etc bet they'll be ill X


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great CJ is doing well in school :)


Hope they start waking a bit later!


Poor Cruz hope he's not coming down with anything :(


----------



## embeth

Fab cj is doing well
At school always such A relief when they are happy!

It's my littlest boys birthday today! 3 years old.. Seems like yesterday I had him! &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww happy birthday to your little boy. I hope he has a great day! :cake:


----------



## embeth

Gorgeous birthday boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bevziibubble

So cute! :)


----------



## Lucy3

Happy birthday Jacob! What a cutie! 

Glad school is going well Donna! I'm the same, I like to have some time with just Annabel in the mornings too. 

Hope Elizabeth is doing ok Lilly x 

All well here, I've put Annabel to bed in her own cot tonight and hoping she stays in there most of the night! I'm starting to mix feed, so far she's happy enough to take a bottle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck with the cot. I hope Annabel has a good night! :)


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks Bev. The cot's in our room so I've just crept in and lying here hoping it's a getter night!! Fingers crossed! She had a 4 hour nap today &#128561; So hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy Birtbday Jacob :) it flies by doesn't it Chad will be 3 March ! 
Ill have 5,3 & 1 year old old hope she sleeps well for you Lucy X


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls, it really does fly Donna, my eldest is 10 in a couple of months!he is already acting like a teenager!

Lucy I hope annabel slept well in her cot and you got a good sleep.

Glad it's Friday tomorrow and week one of the new school year is done!


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks girls, she woke up just as I was going to sleep so I gave her a bottle of formula in the hope it would keep her sleeping longer but it took her ages to get back to sleep but once she did she slept till 3am which is a slight improvement. But then I got sick and had a fever all night! We've had so many horrid bugs the last 2 weeks, we need a break from all being sick! 

Haha we are watching Peppa and there are two new episodes on! The things that make me excited these days &#128514;

Anyone starting to get broody..? Sometimes I get an overwhelming desire to have another one but I'm pushing it away for now as I need a break before doing it all over again!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww hope your feeling better Lucy 
Nope no broodyness here lol I didn't really get broody after Chad tho . I see babies and think aww cute and they melt me etc but I don't long for another . I think once Cruz is over one will be the testing time for me as that's when I tend to fall pregnant again it will be wierd when he turns two as I'm literally always having a new baby when the youngest is 2 lol 
But I'm really looking forward to a bit of a easier life not that it gets easier as such but just being out the baby stage Cruz is into everything at the moment can't sit down for a minute lol X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you feel better soon Lucy :hugs:


I'm so broody but I think it's just because I miss being pregnant, but that will never change no matter how many babies I have :haha:


----------



## embeth

Oh poor u Lucy! Hope you're feeling better X I'm with you on excitement over new peppa pig episodes! It's literally the only thing that holds Jacobs attention! He is such hard work at the moment has bitten Isabelle twice recently.. &#128533;

I am forever fighting broodiness! Lol working on getting my body in shape only a pound off pre preg weight now really trying to tone up. Today is my treat night we order a tale away curry on a Friday yummyyyy!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I miss being pregnant to I love the attention my bumps bring lmao I have massive bumps ! I love the scans and feeling them move etc but I still don't want more lol ! Pregnancy is also harder each time with more children to look after I can never play with them properly 
I'm the lightest I've been in a long long time I am 2 stone lighter than what I was at the start of my pregnancy with Cruz but stil 2 stone of what I was wen I met my oh but I don't want to be that thin again I'm 12 stone now well I was j haven't been to weigh in for a month in getting back on it next week tho X


----------



## Lucy3

Think I'm feeling a bit better, and it's Friday and I'm having fish and chips and watching Jimmy Fallon. Makes everything better! &#128514;

Embeth, Don't worry, my toddler has been hitting Annabel on the head the last two days.. A lot. It's driving me nuts. Poor thing. 

Do you think you'll have number 3 Bev?? 

Wonder how mushy is doing..?


----------



## Frustrated1

Oh my goodness, I haven't logged in since March and I have 100 pages to catch up on! Think I will just start from where we are now rather than reading back too far. Have been following some of you on the FaceBook page. Corey will be eight months on Tuesday and Joshua is now 23.5 months. Not sure where the time is going! Hope everyone is well. Is anyone pregnant again? I've seen references to broodiness!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Frustrated! Great to see you here again :D


----------



## embeth

It's a nightmare Lucy.. I can't turn my back for a minute and even tho s she's pretty safe to be sat down anywhere now I have to make sure she has soft stuff around as Jacob comes and shoves her over! My poor bubba!

Hey frustrated nice to hear from u hope all is good &#128521; No pregnancy here just lots of broodiness that I can't act on!lol


----------



## sportysgirl

I miss being pregnant too :)


----------



## Lucy3

Hi Frustrated! 

Surely someone from our group is pregnant again? Just blessed maybe? I miss certain parts of being pregnant but I definitely don't miss the first trimester!


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm the opposite. I dread the thought of being pregnant again! We've got two embryos left in the freezer though, so will be trying again with them at some point. Probably going to aim for a two year gap this time, partly so I can spend a bit more time with Corey whilst he's young but mainly because of my husband's work diary as he's going to be out of the country for big blocks of time between May and November next year and I really don't want to go through labour on my own! We're also off to Disney in Florida for New Year's and I'm worried about the Zika virus &#128542;


----------



## donnarobinson

Nice to hear from u frustrated :) there is one pregnant blessed momma is pregnant and due number 9 in February I think she's nearly 16 weeks she's on the first page 
I hope mushy is doing well to. :) 
My toddler is the same he's kind to Cruz but also can try hit him sometimes X


----------



## Spudtastic

Hullo. I love love love my babies but they take up every moment I have. I'm not sure I could manage a number 3. I'm looking forward to doing things for and by myself. I'm ready to get fit again now and I'd like to be able to do some work out on my own (eventually). I'd even like to do some study. 

My eldest daughter who is 3.5 is going through a hitting stage. I'm reading books to try to help me for advice. It takes me a long time to read a book though lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

Snap I never get a minute I love reading don't get to do it tho lol X


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Funny you should all mention pregnancy... I really thought I might of been!
But 9 days late AF showed today!
Xx


----------



## LillyFleur

It's great this group is so active considering we all had our babies ages ago :thumbup: 

Elizabeth is ok, spots are going and she looks a LOT better. I have my smear colcoscopy this week, just want it over and done with :cry: then hopefully we can TTC.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck with the smear colonoscopy :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Goodluck lily u will be fine xxx


----------



## Lucy3

Hope it goes smoothly Lilly. Do you know if they're doing a biopsy as well? 

How's everyone doing? I got out last night and saw Bridget Jones Baby. Loved it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you enjoyed the movie :)


We are OK here. Holly's second week of school this week and she's staying for lunch. Bit worried as she is such a fussy eater!


----------



## Lucy3

Do they give her lunch or do you pack one for her? Haha my two year old would sit there asking for milk! He's a fussy one too. Hope Holly finds something she likes!


----------



## Bevziibubble

They give her lunch there but if it doesn't work out then I will have to start sending a packed lunch in. She really doesn't like any mixed foods. Everything has to be separate with no sauces on, so that rules out a lot of meals!


----------



## embeth

Hope she gets on ok bev... My boys both have packed lunch as they hate having to wait in the lunch queue!!had my eldests year 5 information meeting today.. He goes away for a week in June!! First time ever.. Only ever been away when I've been giving birth and one night with my sis at Xmas! That's it and he's nearly 10! I will
Miss him so much!

I want to see that Lucy I'm going to make my mum come with me!&#128521; 

I had a very bad mummy moment at the weekend! Isabelle was on my lap at my parents house and she was holding my empty drink can.. I wasn't watching her closely enough as was talking and she touched the bit u drink from managed to cut her finger!! Bloody everywhere!! I never know a finger could bleed so much!&#128543; It was all over my shirt and and her! She as fine in herself but I felt awful for even letting her touch the can in the first place! Then the next day we put some clean plaster on it just so it didn't get sore or anything and as its her chewing finger she managed to eat the plaster!!!&#128561;&#128561; more panic! After reading up I decided she would be fine as she had already swallowed it and it came out in her nappy this morning!! Nightmare! No more plasters on her finger.. It just looks like a paper cut now.. Poor baby.. Stupid mummy!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh no! Sorry Isabelle cut her finger and then ate the plaster! You're not a bad mum at all, these things happen :hugs: James has eaten all sorts accidentally. He has a thing for leaves and paper!


----------



## Lucy3

Don't worry embeth!! Haha it is a bit funny it came out in her nappy &#128514; 
Kids are funny with there food arent they? If even a tiny bit of sauce or other food touches something my DS is eating he won't touch it. Hope Holly comes back having loved lunch! 

How are the babies sleeping? Still waking for feeds? Annabel is usually 2 a night. Wish she'd sleep through!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James is up so many times a night I don't/can't count! He doesn't even want feeds every time, he's just so unsettled and wriggly and I have to put him on my chest to calm him down until he's in a deep sleep and then I can lie him down next to me again! Holly has never slept through since she was 4 months so luckily by now I'm accustomed to the lack of sleep!


----------



## embeth

I can't believe she ate it! She nearly did the same again with another one! I luckily spotted her having a good chew on it and got it out her mouth! 

Isabelle feeds about twice a night too.. She loves boob milk always after it in the day!

Bev u must be exhausted! I hope holly had a good day at school
Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz wakes once or twice a night really varies was once last night .. 
I never hear u moan or complain any of you I must be a awful mother cuz I'm always moaning over sleep wether it's night or naps lol 
Chad ate all sorts wen he was a baby always come out in his poop to lol 
CJ did a full day at school today he liked it he's so cheeky lately dno if it's his age Chad was back at nursery today first day in pants there and no accidents super proud X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad CJ had a good day and well done Chad!


----------



## Lucy3

How's everyone? Babies happy? All fine here, although I'm pretty ready for Annabel to sleep through the night! Any magic tricks?? 

Hope the back to school big kids are settling in well :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm ready to not happening tho lol he only woke once last night was more the night before and he's started waking at 5.15 again when he hasn't woken that early for ages it disturbs CJ to and he has school . 
Mine are happy back at nursery and school X 
Chad started sleeping thru not long After I put him in with CJ when he was about working 10/11montns old 
I'm going to start trying to night wean Cruz now I could kill for a full nights sleep X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you can manage to night wean Cruz. 

James is as frustrated and wriggly as ever at night and I just don't know what he wants. I'm sure he struggles to get back to sleep and gets frustrated with himself!


----------



## embeth

All fine here..Isabelle still likes to feed feed feed then up at 6! She is so loud in bed I have to get up with her! I really wish she would start moving she's getting bored.. When I sit her to play she's reaching and lifting her bum off the ground to get to things and has even managed rocking on hands and knees but then just gets stuck or falls on her face!! We went to music train yesterday she loved it! was amazed by it all.. 

Anyone's little ones have teeth? None here still!


----------



## Lucy3

I'd kill for a full nights sleep Donna! &#128514; Surely soon?! Fingers crossed! 

No teeth here yet either and she's 9 months almost! 

Poor James (and Bev!) wonder why he's having a hard time getting back to sleep? Hope it's a short phase! 

Annabel needs to start crawling too embeth. She tried but then lies with her head on the floor and looks at me with these pathetic eyes &#128514; She seems to prefer to stand is has just started to pull herself up !


----------



## PitaKat

No teeth here yet either. Madelyn is just getting over her first cold, big brother shared with her :haha:
We're not getting much sleep either, she wakes up about every hour and a half to nurse :dohh: think it's time to start some sleep training. Hope you all can get some rest soon!


----------



## Spudtastic

I am stalking. I really love that this thread has carried on. I'm also surprised no one (except blessed) is pregnant. 

My little Seren has fully recovered from her winter illness so I'm very happy. Her first tooth popped through at the end of August at 7 months. My eldest daughter was nearly 1 when she got her first tooth so I was surprised. 

Sleep is terrible for us too. I do cosleep with Seren so on a good night she can feed without walking me. But my eldest has taken to sleeping in our bed too so it's crammed.

Does anyone still have aches and pains? My hips started to hurt when I lay down in the last trimester and they still do. I've made an appointment to see an osteopath who specialises in preparation and post pregnancy but she's so busy it's 6 weeks away.


----------



## PitaKat

Spudtastic said:


> I am stalking. I really love that this thread has carried on. I'm also surprised no one (except blessed) is pregnant.

I am! :haha: :baby:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## embeth

Pita congratulations!! I'm jealous!! Lol!

Lucy she sounds just like Isabelle! She just gives up
Trying to move and turns to her back! She loves standing also and is starting to pull
Herself up.. 

I took my 3yo to tumble tots today have asked about a place in gymbabes class for Isabelle just waiting to find out.. Seeing all those babies move will hopefully encourage her!&#128540;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully that will encourage her to crawl although I'm sure it won't be too long anyway :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations Pita :happydance:


----------



## embeth

Hopefully not bev.. She's such a chub must be hard for her little arms to get her going!&#128521;&#128514;


----------



## PitaKat

Thanks! It hasn't really sunk in, doesn't feel real yet.

embeth, I'm sure crawling isn't far off. Sooner or later, she's going to decide that she needs to keep up with her brothers! :-D


----------



## Lucy3

OMG congrats Pita!!!!! &#128077;&#127995;&#128512;


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrats pita 
Cruz is poorly he's been throwing up all day yday all over himself for bed and has had me up since 5am this did stop . He didn't have any milk in the night just water I gave him a tiny bit this morning but not much and he's kept it down for now . I had my wisdom tooth out the other day my jaw is still aching abit X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww no poor Cruz :(
Hope he's better soon and hope your jaw feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## LillyFleur

Yey congratulations Pita :hugs: 

I had my colposcopy yesterday, it was awful :( not painful just really uncomfortable and seemed to take ages. They took a biopsy so I will have to wait for the results in 4-6 weeks.

Elizabeth keeps sleeping flat on her face at night, I hate it! Wish she's roll over and sleep on her back. She has 2 bottom teeth which she's had for a while and she now has 3 at the top and another at the bottom coming though (clearly she's putting to good use all that calcium she stole from me :dohh:) 

Poor Cruz :( hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## donnarobinson

He's got Bronchiolitis again X.
Thanks girls bless you lily hope ur results come back quickly I'm sure all is fine X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for the results Lillyfleur :hugs:


Hope Cruz is better soon Donna :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Good luck for your results lily I'm sure all will be fine xx

Poor cruz Donna hope he is all back to himself soon, it's horrible when they are ill X 

I have a baby shower to go to tomorrow.. Hoping it doesn't set my broodiness off! X


----------



## donnarobinson

today when I picked cj up I was told he had punched another child in the eye and had hurt him in the eye and this child had to be sent home the teacher said he had admitted it but hadnt said why he had done it she then also said she would investigate more on Monday which I presume she means question Him some more .
is is this normal ? Do they normally leave it days and then the question them he's four surely he would have forgotten also I don't no what to do regarding the boy so I apologise to the mother the teacher didn't tell me but my son said who he did it to . 
He came out looking very sad and burst into tears when I asked what happened he said the little boy had pushed him over after trying to take his toy and he had hit him on accident obviously I am mortified I didn't bring him up to fight at all I've always said to tell a teacher I hAve to admit his dad says if your hit you hit back I do try and teach him not to tho . 
My son is defo in the wrong I'm not being precious and thinking he isn't but I've never been in this situation before 
Would u like an apology if this happened to your child should the teacher re question him on Monday ? 
Also a different child had pushed my son over today he come home with a plaster on a bleeding elbow and I had been told nothing of this ? Is that normal do they not report some incidents and not other 
I'm new to the school business and just want some opinions on what other people would do or expect to be done thanks girls x CJ isn't the type to go round fighting I've never ever had a thing like this happen at nursery I don't want to be talk of the playground I would like to say sorry to the parent of the child I'm not sure what to do tho and not sure I like the idea of the teacher questioning him about it Monday 3 days after it happened he's 4 surely he won't remember by then x


----------



## Lucy3

Oh Donna, it's so tricky isn't it? I used to be a primary teacher and if I were the teacher in that situation I would not wait till Monday to 'question' a 4 year old. It needs to be resolved immiditaely after the incident to be able to get the truth out of little kids. Sounds like some of the kids in his class are sorting out friendship circles which id say is quite normal for the start of the school year. However, seems as if there isn't enough teacher supervision during play time if you ask me. The teachers/adults should really have seen what happened in both situations and not have to 'question' the children to understand what happened. Just keep reinforcing the importance of not using violence to solve a problem / you're doing a great job xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think that they should have told you sooner about this. At my daughter's school all the teachers seem so over-stretched the amount of kids they're responsible for, so I guess it's not a surprise that it hasn't been sorted yet but they really should have let you know what happened earlier :hugs:


----------



## PitaKat

I think it's weird to wait so long to question such a small child too. As for if your kid had hit mine, i would expect your child to apologize to mine, but i would also have my child apologize to yours for taking his toy and pushing him down!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls I appreciate the advice I am mortified he had hit this poor boy even if the boy pushed him first he hasn't been raised like that and thinking it's making me look like a bad parent when I'm not . I will defo be making him say sorry x


----------



## embeth

I agree with Lucy Donna, sounds like there is not enough supervision.. They are so small still. And Monday is too long to question a 4 year old.. I don't think you should feel bad about it sounds like boys being a bit over boisterous to me.. The school should have spoken to both of them and got them
To apologise to each other. I don't think you need to say anything to the other child's mum these things happen sometimes they just need to learn boundaries with each other, hope all is ok Monday xx

Been to my friends baby shower today.. She's having her second, her first is in my sons class at school so is 8.. All back to baby things for her&#128521; Had a lovely time and ate far too much!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun appreciate the advice I'm all new to this school business 
Aww bless her how exciting x


----------



## Bevziibubble

The baby shower sounds lovely! :)


----------



## embeth

It was &#128521; She had a huge cake with a picture of the baby's 4d scan on.. So cute!i miss all that! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww I've never been to or had a baby shower!


----------



## embeth

I had a surprise one when pregnant with my now 3 year old.. My sisters and mum organised it all was a complete surprise.. So nice were lots of children that came, they had even arranged games for them &#10084;&#65039; If you ever have a number 3 bev you should have one great fun!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've never had one either I went to my cousins tho was fun x


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls we had a better night up at 5.30 tho but he only woke once the two nights before that I was up most the night with him 
Chads been waking up earlier again and waking in the night &#128553; He's feeling a bit poorly tho 
School run this morning not looking forward to it I need to learn to drive quickly lol 
I've woken up with a sore throat kids and there germs lol 
I'm hoping Cruz stays awake on the school run so I can get a nap with him when we get back if he falls asleep in his pram I won't get one x


----------



## Lucy3

Hope he stays awake Donna! I know, I'm so sick of kids and their bugs! 

Baby shower sounds lovely embeth, did it make you broody?? I'm so tired at the moment the thought of another one makes me &#128561;! I bet that changes after she turns one though!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're all feeling better soon Donna and hope Cruz stays awake on the school run so that you can have a nap :hugs:


----------



## embeth

It didn't really Lucy.. I was quite surprised! Even seeing her big pregnant bump didn't really make me jealous! I miss the excitement but wouldn't want to be pregnant right now.. I'm so confused with what to do about work at the moment I can't really think of anything else!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm over sickness. It's been a warm winter here so the bugs have thrived. Miss 3 has got a nasty bug at the moment, high fever, sore neck and head, achey body. I actually took her to the weekend doctors on Sunday to check her out as there have been a few cases of meningitis in the high school here and I was so worried. It's just a nasty bug though, so good that it's nothing worse.

Part of me likes the excitement of poss and creating a human. What are they going to be like? Maybe I should just revive my tamagotchi. I really don't ha e the energy for 3 kids.


----------



## Lucy3

That's a relief embeth! I'm the same at the moment, I keep thinking about what I should do with careers etc and it excites me to think I could do something for myself. What are you leaning towards? You're due back teaching in Jan? Remember how sad you were to leave - I remember you saying you'll miss your colleagues? I'm considering applying for some university degrees to do part time starting in Feb! 

Hope you're having a lovely nap Donna !

How's James setting during the night Bev?


----------



## donnarobinson

No nap he fell asleep on school run woke up just as I got in lol time to collect chad soon get home do lunch then will be time to get Cj from school not long after lol x 
I love bumps :) not broody one bit tho lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww sorry you didn't get a nap :(


----------



## embeth

I hate it when that happens Donna!isabelles in her cot having a nap hope she has a long one else nice to sit down with a cuppa!


----------



## donnarobinson

He's having a nap now but chads home so no rest for me lol I'm awake now tho anyway x


----------



## donnarobinson

So the teacher said cj was fine today he said sorry and she said it was nothing just a bit of pushing and shoving shame she didn't say that Friday having me worry all weekend x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad CJ was fine today and it's all sorted now :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruzs tooth has cut yay! And with no trouble at all really ! You can't see the tooth yet but the gum has defo cut give it a few days and it will be up they don't seem like babies once they have teeth! How is he 8 months old can't believe it I'm so looking forward to Christmas lol 
He slept 6pm - 12pm bk of til 5.35am x 
He isn't interested in milk anymore really I can only get him to take a few ounces each bottle he has a good amount before bed tho x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for a tooth! And that's good Cruz slept quite well too :)


----------



## PitaKat

Yay, a tooth! And glad to hear that the school incident is all taken care of now.


----------



## donnarobinson

4 times Cruz was up in the night and awake at 5.45 tired mummy x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had a bad night Donna :(


----------



## Lucy3

Hope you get through the day ok, Donna. Being super tired is the worst :(


----------



## embeth

Isabelle was up at 5! Tired here too!&#128553; Hope you get through the day ok Donna it's Rubbish being tired!! We've been to music train class this morning.. Isabelle clapped away was so cute, she loves it! I have her place at gymbabes confirmed from
Monday so hopefully
She ll like that too! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm always ok once the day starts lol he had a hour and 20 mins nap this morning I just relaxed on the sofa lol . He is into everything literally every wire he wants always at the fire to lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

James loves wires too. I don't know what it is with babies and wires!


----------



## LillyFleur

Elizabeth is obsessed with technology! iPads, phones, tv remote, lights and lampshades :dohh:

I got signed off today from my therapy I was having for my PND :happydance: it's helped so much and I've been feeling my old sell for a while now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great Lilly! :)


----------



## embeth

That's great news lily xx


----------



## Lucy3

That's great news Lilly!! xx


----------



## donnarobinson

That's great lily :) better night here he only woke once roll on when there all sleeping thru ! lol he was stil Wake at 5.40 tho monkey lol. It's getting really cold here now had the central heating on yday lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is getting like winter now isn't it. Sorry Cruz woke early again :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks I don't mind really when he sleeps well can't expect them to sleep more than they need can we lol he has about 11.5 hours at night x


----------



## Lucy3

It's exciting when the seasons change isn't it! We are still waiting for some warmer weather here, it's still so cold! Central heating on constantly!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love Autumn :cloud9:


----------



## donnarobinson

Me too :) x


----------



## embeth

Hey all, hope everyone's ok?

Been up since 5.40 here too Donna!although Isabelle has been going to bed around 6.30. I think she has a temp today.. Not taken her temp as don't have a thermometer but can feel that kind of heat on her.. Although apart from tiredness as she hasn't slept all day really she seems fine. Can teeth cutting give them
A temp? 

It is definitely a little cooler now.. What temp is it where you are now Lucy? Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless them little monkeys :) 
Some say teething doesn't cause a temp it's not meant to give a fever but can raise there temperature in my opinion. Can properly feel cruzs tooth now won't be long til it's up it's properly cut the gum and he crawled on his actual hands and knees today I can't believe how big he's got x


----------



## embeth

She def had a temp, gave her some medicine and she was much cooler this evening hope not a bug on the way.. Little bub fell asleep in her highchair at dinner! Still no crawling here! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Aww poor little Isabelle. Hope no nasty bug on the way. Bless her falling asleep in her highchair! 

Go Cruz! Proper crawling is the cutest! 

It's usually around 18/19 degrees here in late September and some sunny days but it's been cold and so wet! More like 15 and rain &#128078;&#127995; I need some vitamin D!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww poor Isabelle, I hope she's better soon :hugs:


Yay well done Cruz! :D


----------



## embeth

Thanks bev, her temp keeps going up but she's fine in herself so not sure what's wrong.. She woke around 10
Last night and wouldn't go back to sleep! I got her up for a while she did a load of poo had more medicine then still
Wouldn't go to sleep was laying in bed with me talking, squealing and clapping! Dh was getting annoyed as he gets up at 5 to go to the gym.. Grumpy man!! I'm still up by 5/6 every morning with Isabelle! 

That's similar to the temp here at the moment Lucy.. Just gets colder from here tho! I am looking forward to
Putting Isabelle in cosy winter clothes can't wait to buy little girly hats and gloves &#10084;&#65039;

It's my birthday on Monday so I'm treating myself to a haircut today.. Thinking of having a fringe cut in! Scary!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had a disturbed night:hugs:


Hope you have a good birthday on Monday :)


----------



## Lucy3

Happy birthday for Monday! &#127874; how long did it take to get her back to sleep? Haha grumpy DH. The only thing worse than being tired yourself is a tired grumpy DH! &#128514;


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope you have a lovely birthday and hair cut :) men have a cheek they have it easy imo lol 
Cruz woke loads last night I had my implant in today hope it is ok and suits me I've heard bad and good stories with it x 

I weighed myself I've lost 6lb in 8 days and am now 11 stone 13.5lb I can't believe I haven't been in the 11 stones since before I had cj since before I was even pregnant with him x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope you have a lovely birthday and hair cut :) men have a cheek they have it easy imo lol 
Cruz woke loads last night I had my implant in today hope it is ok and suits me I've heard bad and good stories with it x 

I weighed myself I've lost 6lb in 8 days and am now 11 stone 13.5lb I can't believe I haven't been in the 11 stones since before I had cj since before I was even pregnant with him x


----------



## embeth

Well done Donna that's great! &#128077;&#128077;
It's funny you should say about weight.. I've been exercising loads and my weight loss stopped but it suddenly dropped off so back to pre pregnancy I even managed to get my pre Jacob size 8s on yesterday!! Although they're prob a big size 8 but still!!&#128521; 

Had my hair cut was nice to relax for a bit.. Isabelle def has a little virus she doesn't seem too bad in herself tho so fx it's nothing too much. 

Dh said sorry this morning.. After his trip to the gym! He's always in a good mood when he gets back from the gym! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you got to relax while getting your haircut :)


Glad your DH apologised and hope Isabelle is better soon :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't no why that posted twice lol well done I'm far from a size 8 lmao x


----------



## Spudtastic

Well done on weight loss Donna.
Embeth - 4 kids and a size 8. Amazing. Well done.

I actually put on 1.5 stone since having my baby. I have a sugar addiction. It gets me through the day. I'm working on it and trying to lose this weight AND the excess weight. Weight seems to cling to me. It's stupid. I was a bit anorexic as a teenager and I think I f*cked up my whole system. And now fat seems to think it must stay. I have a terrible relationship with food. 

My two girls have been sick for a whole week. It's been rough. 

I got grumpy at my dh yesterday. Any time he has off work it's 'him' time. Even if it's just going out to do the garden. He does sometimes get our oldest to help but I said he has to think that maybe every now and then he can take the baby (not so much of a baby now at 8 months) even if it's just for an hour so I can er I dunno, tidy up on my own. He never ever does housework and I told him he needs to pick up after himself. It's tough. My house is never clean. Dh just throws his dirty clothes on the floor, even when there's a laundry basket in the room. But I always have Seren. I do put her in the front pack but it's not easy rushing around getting lots of cleaning done in a front pack. Dh has 20 water glasses by the side of his bed. I refuse to move them but they're driving me crazy. Even just put a plate in the dishwasher. Sheesh. Aghhh that turned into a rant. Sorry.


----------



## Spudtastic

I don't know how ladies clean with 4 kids. It drives me barmy that I'm busy with kids until 8pm and dh has been having his own time since 6pm. Then I finish with kids and do dishes. Ughhhhh.


----------



## embeth

Thanks spud.. I spend my life cleaning and running around after the kids and our Labrador who is driving me crazy with his shedding at the moment!! With doing that and exercising plus breastfeeding a lot I think it all has helped the weight loss.: I love sugar too! I'm off to the cinema tonight and can't wait to sit and eat sweets!

That's sounds hard with your dh not helping.. I'd kill my dh if he left dirty clothes and dishes around literally would make me lose the plot! I don't blame you for feeling stressed he really needs to help you more. Hope things get easier for u xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I love sugar to .. I'm a size 14 at the minute I'd be happy at a 12 I use to be a 10 but after having kids I don't think I'd suit being so thin I'm tall to 
My oh helps clean thank god he does hoover and wash up but he can be lazy to ino I'm lucky he helps so much tho e hasn't always been this way x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so tired Cruz was awake for over a hour in the night and still up at 5.40 he's done nothing but moan since he got up chad was such a good sleeper I can't deal with no sleep &#128580; Lol why is lack of sleep so hard and god knows why he's suddenly decided he doesn't like sleep x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the lack of sleep Donna. James is the same in the night these days :(


----------



## Lucy3

I don't handle not enough sleep either! I can't wait for Annabel to sleep through!!


----------



## donnarobinson

He woke twice last night drained two bottles I think he's having a grown spurt maybe x he did go bk to sleep tho but was up at 5.10 I had the implant in the other day no more babies here lool x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww he must be hungry bless him, sounds like a growth spurt :)


----------



## embeth

Isabelle is turning into such a girl! Squealing in a very high pitched sound the moment she doesn't like something!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless! :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy birthday Embeth! :)


----------



## embeth

Thanks bev!xx had a lovely birthday yesterday are far too much!

How's everyone doing?? Isabelle is better now no more temp which is good. My back is killing me though!! It's always a bit off when in carrying babies around but she's so heavy and with her not moving yet it keeps just giving way and getting stuck so painful! I really need her to become a little more mobile soon.. I weighed her at home and think she's about 23/24lbs!!!! 

Been up some 5ish here she's such an early riser by 9pm
Every night I'm exhausted.. Just housework for me today xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you had a good birthday and glad Isabelle is feeling better :)


James is going through quite a clingy phase at the moment. I think the novelty of being able to get into everything has worn off and now he's not that happy to entertain himself for too long before he's crying and clinging to me again!


----------



## Spudtastic

Isabelle is a good weight &#55357;&#56832; Seren got weighed last Thursday and was 17lb 5 Oz which is right on the 50 percentile.

I'm exhausted too after our week of sickness. 

Spring is here and I really need to sort out my eating habits. It's one of the few things (other than my beautiful kids of course) that gives me instant joy and happiness. I sound terrible but I guess I am.

Seren is also quite clingy. She doesn't like to be put down much. But she's so cute and adorable that I oblige.


----------



## Lucy3

Yay for a happy birthday embeth! 

Annabel wants to be picked up all the time too but then as soon as I hold her she reaches for something and wants to be somewhere else. I'm ready for her to start crawling now.


----------



## embeth

Isabelle is also very clingy at the moment.. I think that's why my back is so bad.. I have noticed she is much better at sitting amusing herself
If I'm not in the room.. I walk in she starts moaning and wants me to pick her up!! She so cute though I just do what she wants!

Anyone else so tired at the moment?? It's nearly 9.30 here and as usual I can't keep eyes open!! Have been like it all afternoon.. Wander if it's the 5am wake up calls!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so tired too. James woke at 5.30am :sleep:


----------



## embeth

Sorry you're tired too bev.. Isabelle woke at 5.20 and she has just gone back to sleep on me! She has music train this morning so glad she's having a nap otherwise she'd be grumpy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad she's having a good nap! :)


----------



## Lucy3

Anything before 6am is just not classified morning in my book! &#128514;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Still nighttime! It was dark when we got up, it's so depressing!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur ok Cruz woke at 5.45 today 5am is so rubbish :( esp now it's dark at that time lol. Cruz fell asleep on the school run so he's napping in his pram he wil be awake soon never naps long in there lol. 
I did some more xmas shopping yday I am beyond excited lol. Got most of chads toys Cruz has 8 so far :) x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry Cruz woke up early too :(


Can't wait for Christmas! :xmas2:


----------



## Lucy3

It's starting to get light here in the mornings so at least it feeeeeels like it's later! 

I've noticed the Christmas stuff is out now in the shops, I know I should get some lights for the tree as the good ones seem to sell out but I haven't yet. I think this will be the first Christmas my DS knows what's going on, last year we opened his presents on the 27th as we just didn't have time and he had no idea! &#128514;


----------



## embeth

I love love love Christmas! My sis who's been travelling all year is coming back as a surprise for everyone in November so she ll be around which will
Be lovely and she ll meet Isabelle for the first time! So excited!! 

I haven't bought a thing yet.. I fear this will
Be the last year my eldest and possibly my 8 year old too believes in Father Christmas so need to make the most of it! Although the to be honest it will be a little cheaper when they don't.. A sack of presents from us and a sack from Santa is expensive!!my eldest asked for a ps4 and is said u can't get a Manchester United kit if you get that.. He said I'll ask Santa!!&#128563;&#128563;&#128513;

My Dh birthday today! He's 35! Getting old! &#128517; Excuse to treat ourselves to a cuppa at Costa and some birthday cake!!


----------



## Lucy3

Happy birthday to you DH embeth! He's a baby compared to mine! &#128514; That's fun you both have birthdays so close together. I think you should have a martini instead of a cuppa! &#128521;&#127864;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your DH has a good birthday Embeth :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope he has a lovely day embeth :) 
We're Manchester United fans in our house to :) lol I'm dreading when the boys are all older and want really expensive gifts lmao we alredi spend a fortune . Cj is really excited this year really believes in santa and understands more he keeps asking how santa comes down the chimneys lol I'm so excited and can't wait think I'm buying a new tree again seem to get a new one every year not looking forward to Cruz messing with it lol 
We was up at 5.30am today 
Chad was awake at 5 I didn't let him get up I don't no why he's waking so early again it seems to have been since we have been potty training x


----------



## Bevziibubble

We are Man United fans too :)


Sorry Chad woke so early :(


James has a cold. He was awake for 3 hours in the night but seemed happy enough. Since we bedshare and he has the sidecar cot I can't just leave him to crawl around it in the night in case he crawls off the bed. Thinking of getting my husband to get the travel cot down from the attic so I can put him in that cot in Holly's room (since she doesn't sleep in there) if it happens again and he can crawl around in that for a while in the night if he's happy enough to!


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no Bev! I think it's a good idea to get the travel cot out in case he's up again in the night. You must be exhausted! &#128565;


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh Bev it's just awful wen they wake for hours on end :( that's a good idea x


----------



## Bevziibubble

He was so happy, lol. The only time he cried was when I tried to hold him because he got so frustrated. It's hard when they think it's playtime in the middle of the night!


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless him 
Cruz had me up twice last night and up at 5.15am 
I am so tired lately 
I don't want to keep getting up so early but it's hard to keep him up later at night with the boys bedtimes being 6.30 and 7.30 I don't no where Cruz would fit in 
Roll on when I actually get a decent nights sleep I hate wishing time away but I'm looking forward to when he's a bit older x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am always wishing time away too, it's hard not to when you're so tired :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

I remember with my DS the first time I got a decent sleep, I think he was about 13 months, I felt like a different person! 

How is James Bev? Cold getting better?

5.15 is too early Donna!


----------



## Bevziibubble

He is still a bit congested but getting better thanks :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Cj was an awful sleeper he slept with me til he was around 1 and then would wake for hours on end in the middle of the night he slept better Around 2 then started sleeping thru 
Chad was a brilliant sleeper slept thru from 11ish months I think never had any problems with his sleep 
Cruz isn't a terrible sleeper normally it's the early mornings that kill me lol x


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Hope everyone's ok? Half 6 here sitting having a coffee with Isabelle playing and the rest of the house asleep! As always on a Saturday! Can't remember the last time I got to stay in bed past 7 am.. Dh never gets up with her at the weekend!!xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

James has been awake on and off since 5.30am. As soon as I try to go back to sleep he wakes up again!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls 5.20 Cruz has been awake since we got up at 5.40 and now chads waking early again so he's been up since half 6 they've all woken up wiTh a cough and cold it's never ending there always I'll wen there at school and poor Cruz gets it x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everyone is better soon Donna :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank you x


----------



## Lucy3

Hope your kiddies get better soon Donna. Annabel has a very snotty nose so much so that last night at midnight I got her baby swing out of the garage (had to esemble it!) and she slept in it. So snotty when she lay down she couldn't breath! 

Daylight savings starts tonight here so we put the clock forward. Hope bag goes ok! 

Hope the babies all sleep well tonight and don't get up before 6am!


----------



## Spudtastic

So both my kiddies didn't sleep until 9.30pm tonight. We went to the next town an hour away and they had a nap at 4.30pm. At least they're asleep now. 

My little brother and his fiance had their first baby yesterday. Still awaiting on the name.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aw congrats to your brother and his fiancée :)


----------



## Lucy3

I hate when they nap late in the afternoon, spud! It's 10.40pm and annabel is still up.. she went down at 530 and I thought that was for the night but no, she thought it was a nap! Argh! 

Enjoy the newborn cuddles with your nephew &#128522;


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm dreading our clocks going bk imagine the time we will be up lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Omg I am not looking forward to that!


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is so poorly :( he keeps coughing and crying was in bed for 5pm but has been crying on and off cj and chad have a bad cough aswell 
I think I'm going to have to sleep in Cj's bed tonight and let cj sleep in my bed with his dad because Cruz won't settle and don't want them disturbing each other I would just have Cruz in my bed with me but our room is right next to chads and he wil no doubt disturb him it's hard work in alredi so tired and in for a long night x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry they're both not well :( I hope tonight goes okay and everyone gets enough sleep :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

He slept 6.30-9.30 I've been trying to get him bk of since he keeps waking crying :( x


----------



## Lucy3

Hope your night gets better Donna. Hopefully you can get a nap in tomorrow? Being so tired is the worst &#128533;


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun chads starting now won't stay in bed Cruz finally went sleep and Chad woke him I could cry &#128557; the joys ay! One thing I'm looking forward to is when I actually get a decent nights sleep . X


----------



## Lucy3

Nothing better than a decent nights sleep! &#128564;&#128516;


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been awake almost all night he's slept on off in with me didn't want a drink or anything x


----------



## embeth

Hope they're all better soon Donna... When my eldest two were younger they used to have constant colds/bugs from school. Not so much anymore and in hoping that Jacob won't be so bad when he starts as he would have been exposed to it all from them. 

Sorry for all these non sleeping babies! Isabelle is an early riser but generally sleeps through apart from a stir around 10pm where I feed her for 2 mins and she goes back off.. She still shows no signs at all of being able to move!!! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you've been awake nearly all night Donna, you must be exhausted :hugs:

Holly was sick twice in the night. I am hoping it's not a stomach bug :( James woke up a few times but settled really easily, he seemed very sleepy which is not like him so I'm hoping he doesn't catch anything too :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls aww hope there ok bev 
Cruz is having a nap at the minute . He's been smiling and not to bad this morning I don't no wether to go to the walk in centre we will be there hours tho and it's quite far away I don't drive either . Ino they won't do anything if it's not an infection I might see how he goes throughout the day . If he starts wheezing bad I'll take him to a&e that's what I was advised last time . 
Normally he's quite a good sleeper really barr the early mornings but he goes to bed early I can't expect him to go bed at 6pm and sleep til gone 7 lmao x I'm hoping he will be back to sleeping once he's better it's one thing after another . x


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/AD443175-DC36-4E7D-AC8E-62FDCA87690E_zpsg9uoljaf.jpg

Here is my baby today still managing to smile and u can see his tooth x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww he's so cute, look at the little tooth! <3


----------



## donnarobinson

He melts my heart :) &#10084;&#65039; X I can't believe they will soon be one x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I know, it's just gone so fast!


----------



## Lucy3

Hope Holly is ok, Bev and James doesn't get it. Xx

Aww look at Cruz! &#128525; He's got the most beautiful dark eyes. Gorgeous!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun x


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is in hospital his oxygen was low he's had nebuliser and on oxygen x


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry to hear that Donna. I hope he's OK. Hope he's better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no! Let us know how he goes Donna. Thinking of you xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls they let us home about 9.45pm last night they was going to keep him in but he peeked up after the nebuliser and oxygen 
They sent us home with steroids and an inhaler poorly boy x he slept well tho thank god x


----------



## donnarobinson

Although saying that he didn't get to bed til 10pm and was stil awake 5.05 for the day I managed to get him in with me and r went back to sleep til 6.15 x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad they let you home and I hope he's better soon :hugs:
Sorry he still woke so early despite going to bed late!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ha ino I think I just have early risers! This is why they go to bed early at least that way there well rested! :) he seems a lot better today. It was so sad and scary tho they rushed us right thru to high care because he was wheezy so bad x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that must have been so scary :(
Glad he's a bit better today :)


----------



## Lucy3

How scary Donna! I'm glad they looked at him quickly. Do they know what caused the wheezing?


----------



## donnarobinson

Nope they didn't say just that it's very common he's had bronchlitis a few times the nurse did say maybe it's developing to asthma but could just be his age etc they don't diagnose asthma while there so young she said x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless him :(


----------



## embeth

How scary Donna so glad he's ok now xx

Isabelle is such a grump today! She woke for the day at 4.45!! Had gym babes where she was grumpy and she's moaning now! She's normally such a happy thing think she must be super tired.. I know I will be later!! 

I have a photo shoot booked for the 4 of them Wednesday need to find something nice to put them in and have no idea what.. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry Isabelle is in a grump :(


The photoshoot sounds lovely :)


----------



## embeth

Thanks bev, she's sleeping now.. Thank god! Having a well deserved cuppa!

The photo shoot is so i can get a big canvas of them all up on the wall! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that will be sweet :)


----------



## Lucy3

So glad Cruz is getting better &#128077;&#127995;&#128522;

Aww the photo shoot will be great! I'm tempted to get one too, I only take photos on my iPhone so they're not good quality. Has the photographer suggested what the children should wear?


----------



## embeth

No she hasn't been very helpful at all in that way! I'm going to go to gap later and try and get some matching knitwear for the boys I think and something cute for Isabelle! I was given an £80 voucher from my sis for the place I'm going, the actual prints are so expensive so I hope Isabelle and Jacob co operate!

Up early again today.. so tired.. any of you ladies who are breastfeeding had periods yet?nothing for me but I get so hormonal and emotional!!


----------



## Lucy3

I keep thinking my period is coming as I get so PMS-y but then it doesn't. Plus I've got some pimples and sometimes when I feed it hurts! I've been getting discharge which makes me think maybe I'm ovulating? Not sure what's going on!


----------



## donnarobinson

I want a canvas of my kids to :) 
I've woken up with a sore throat boo lol! 
I don't breast feed so no help there x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon Donna. 

I haven't got my period back yet. I got it back at around 16 months postpartum with Holly, so hoping for that long again. 


I've caught Holly's stomach bug :( And I've got to look after two kids while my dh sleeps all day after his night shift. James is into everything, every time I turn my back he's doing something he shouldn't be!


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no! You poor thing Bev, hope it's a 24 hour bug. So hard looking after little ones and being sick &#128577;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks hun :)


----------



## embeth

Poor u bev, hope u feel better soon x 

I've had no discharge at all since having Isabelle Lucy, had a spell a while ago of bad period cramps but nothing came of it and not had them
Since so who knows what my body's up to.. defo have some kind of hormonal surges tho with my moods!!


----------



## Lucy3

My discharge is like that ovulation kind and it's STILL coming. And I'm so hormonal. And have pimples.. its driving my crazy! I kind of hope my period does comes so I can get passed with overly hormonal stage. 

Hope you're feeling ok Bev xx


----------



## PitaKat

embeth, i hope you get great pictures at the photo shoot! I'd love to do a family shoot, i think that'd be great for Christmas cards.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls 5.30am we were up here we got a bit more sleep last two mornings as I got him in with me and he went back to sleep but he was being loud this morning and I didn't want him waking chad up didn't work and he woke up 
chad has been waking in the night and waking super early again no idea why 
He use to be a early riser that stopped and he was sleeping Till at least 7
He never got out his bed either up til recently even in a morning he would stay in bed and shout us now he keeps getting up opening his door he has a stair gate on there so shouts over and it's driving me mad he wakes more then Cruz some nights no idea why he had that patch where he was waking before but he started sleeping thru again I hope he's back to sleeping soon x 
Cruz only woke once in the night he woke up cold tho he sleeps in a sleeping bag to x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Feeling much better now thanks :)


Hope Chad stops waking in the night Donna. That must be exhausting especially with Crux waking so early too :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur well girls Cruz has learned to properly pull himself up in his cot now and can pull to stand on the sofa and stood up his walker today I'm dreading this bit because they just stand up every time u put them to bed and I can't manage with messing about at bed time lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Cruz! 
James rarely pulls up at bedtime so fingers crossed that you might get away with that with Cruz too! 


How is he feeling today?


----------



## donnarobinson

He went to sleep and didn't stand up he has a sleeping bag for bed so hopefully will put him of lol . I can't remember chad pulling up at bedtime really he was a such a good sleeper :) 
He threw up all over me this morning at 5am but I think it's because he's all bunged up and I gave him a bottle and lay him down with me and he was coughing he seems much better tho bless him. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless, I hope he is better soon!


----------



## Lucy3

Aww Cruz xx. 

Annabel has not much interest in crawling but she loves to stand is can cruise and transfer now! Maybe she'll skip crawling!? Hope not!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless her clever girl some babies never crawl ! 
Chad was 10 months when he started walking mad to think that's only next month for Cruz ! 
Cruz woke about a hour ago at 1.30am that was from 6pm so not to bad but he's now woke again at 2.30am babbling away he is so loud he's in the same room as cj and I can hear him from my bedroom even without the monitor he needs to go back to sleep before he wakes up the house ! X 
He had a 2.5 hour nap today but that shouldn't affect him it ended at 2.30pm plenty of time before bed x


----------



## embeth

Well done Cruz and annabel! Isabelle still
Is not moving anywhere!she doesn't seem to even want to crawl anywhere.. if I put her on her front she ll moan and move backwards!turn to her back! She loves to stand and take steps but can only do it holding my hands. Is this normal do you think?? Her fine motor skills seem good.. she claps and waves now..we went to Jacobs tumble tots yesterday.. she was lapping away at the right time then trying to copy the drum action.. so cute!!

I had an awful nights sleep! I'm worried Jacob has worms!! For a few nights now he has been going crazy about his bum hurting.. from
The way he is acting I think he means itching.. nothing there to see and he pops fine?? Was awake for hours last night.. have treated whole family for worms not sure about Isabelle and myself tho as not supposed to Take when feeding and she's too young?? On top of that Isabelle has an awful cold is is waking at 4 for the day now!! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Cruz went back to sleep!


Holly never liked being on her front either. Once she did start crawling was fine. 


Sorry about the worms. Kids bring all sorts home don't they! I don't think babies can take the treatment for it but best to talk to the pharmacist. Hope they're gone soon!


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz can't clap or wave yet he claps if I do it with his hands but not by himself. He went back to sleep after about half a hour so wasn't to bad x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad he went back to sleep :)


James waves but doesn't clap.


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/32B12598-989F-4CBE-83A4-D6AF07A41D2B_zpskzfsw64n.jpg

Can't take my eyes of him &#128514; 

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/8051DDA9-5D03-4FE5-AA98-FDBC353DCF2B_zps7oriq0wp.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww so cute!


----------



## embeth

So cute Donna! They all do different things at different times don't they.. she is starting to try pull herself up and moving more just not actually getting anywhere! 

Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

My baby has clapped and waved today! Probz won't do it again for weeks lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww well done Cruz! :cloud9:


----------



## PitaKat

Madelyn cut her first tooth the other day! She doesn't clap or wave yet. 
Lucy, my husband skipped crawling when he was a baby, went from rolling to pulling up and walking.


----------



## Lucy3

How cute is Cruz!! Looks very cosy at your house Donna &#128522;

Oh that's interesting Pita, maybe Annabel will do the same. I think she watches her big brother and obviously he doesn't crawl so she doesn't want to either! How are you feeling?

Hope the potential worm situation is ok embeth! 

All good here, it's the weekend! Yay!


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa thanks girls . Thanks Lucy I want to re decorate it hasn't been done long I'll have to wait til after xmas lol . 
Cruz keeps waking at 5 I keep getting him in with me and he goes back of til 6 the clock go back the end of the month and I'm dreading it I really am I'll be at 4am lol 
He went to bed at 6.15 last night woke at 1.30 then woke at 5 when I got him in with me 
I've ordered my shopping online so don't have to go out it's to cold lately lol. 
My oh come out with this the other day 'i think we should try for another baby after ur implant comes out I said I don't think so he said I want a girl I said I thought u wasn't bothered we haven't got a girl 
He said I'm not really but seeing all this little girls makes me think wonder what ours would look like . 
It was me that wanted a girl he was happy with having just boys .. it kind of annoyed me even tho it shouldn't because I want a girl so why isn't he allowed to lol but ive come to peace with it I'm happy to live my life with my boys I really don't want any more kids I want to enjoy the rest of my life and to be honest I feel pushed to my limit with three sometimes I don't think I could handle a fourth . I can't never say never as I could change my mind but we would probably only have another boy anyway lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that's understandable that you feel like that :hugs:
Exciting that you may have a #4 one day though!


----------



## Lucy3

That's cute your oh said that about having a little girl - I don't think mine would ever notice girls stuff!! You've got 3 pretty close together, you could plan to wait a few years and then give it a go? Your boys are so handsome, you'll have a gorgeous girl or another handsome boy.


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, hope you're all having a good wkend.. busy busy today with football, dog walks, shopping then out to eat tonight.. Isabelle and Jacob had me up last night at various times so shattered now! I still have seen no evidence of yucky worms but am convinced that was/is the problem.. no moaning so far tonight just waiting for the moan from Jacob! Fx the medication and cleaning has worked!! 

That's a cute thing for your oh to say Donna xx my dh was never fussed.. I always used to say to him do u want a girl and he just always said.. I do for you! She's already got him wrapped around her little finger tho!&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad no signs of worms Hun 
Well I asked him if he was serious yday he said he was joking and seeing what I would say lol I think he would like a girl deep down tho yeh he's never been fussed and always wanted boys he's the same tho wanted a girl for me x 
I may change my mind one day yeh Lucy I couldn't do another short gap 
Is it terrible that ino want to focus on me ! I want to get Donna back I miss her I love being a mum but sometimes I feel like that's all I am! I want to be able to study I think I want to go to uni I'm looking forward to having no nappies no bottles sterilisers etc! Being able to go out without taking so much stuff 
Normally as my baby turns two I'm having another it will be wierd not to this time but I'm looking forward to future ! X ino everyone expects us to try again for a girl like my boys aren't good enough when they are x


----------



## Lucy3

I totally understand what you're saying Donna. I feel the same way, sometimes I really miss old Lucy. I also want to go back to uni! What are you interested in studying?


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm not sure really I'd like to be a nurse or a midwife. Also maybe a teacher I'm really not sure 
I did so well in school I got 12 gcse a-c I went to college to do my alevels messed around was to busy getting drunk and messing around I only did a year and left really regret it ! X


----------



## Lucy3

I'm a primary teacher and would love to be a nurse/midwife &#128514;. Have you looked into applying for courses? I'm looking at studying some biology/anatomy subjects next year.


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol great minds haa I haven't really looked into it much ino it will probably take me years but as long as I get there ay :) I'll have to start looking I won't be able to to start until Cruz is in nursery I don't think but that will come so quickly x 
Aww what age do you teach x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm not sure if I told you all cj got pupil of the week last week so he clearly isn't a bad kid lol he hasn't any trouble since the punching incident lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done CJ!


James is 9 months old today :)


----------



## donnarobinson

It's flew by hasn't it Cruz is 9 months on Wednesday! There growing so fast ! X


----------



## Lucy3

I've taught reception and grades 1-4. Loved reception the best! I figure if I start doing some nursing/midwifery subjects then one day I'll get a degree, even if it take me many years. Look into it Donna!


----------



## Bevziibubble

It has gone so fast!


----------



## embeth

I sent my resignation off to the school I work at on Friday.. quite sad but feel it's the right thing.. i am going to start doing my personal training qualification after xmas and a bit of supply teaching here and there.. plan to go back into teaching in a couple of years.. funny u both interested in midwifery type things, I've debated with doing that for years.. bit put off by the shifts and being back at uni for 3 years tho. Think it would be such a rewarding career to go into tho.. 

Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Embeth, sounds like a fab change :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless you embeth! What is your name ? Beth? I don't like always calling you by ur username but don't no what u prefer to be called . I've just come to bed after watching X factor I'm shattered hoping for a good sleep although Cruz has been stiring so Hoping I don't have a bad night with him! What temperature is right for a house girls ? I set my thermostat to 20 but it rarely comes on when it's on 20 and it still doesn't feel warm enough to me but when I set it to 21 I get boiling hot so can't win! I don't want to make the boys to hot or to cold Cruz sleeps in a 2.5tog sleeping bag a long sleeve vest and a baby grow x


----------



## donnarobinson

I hope mushy is ok haven't heard from her in a while x


----------



## Lucy3

Always best to follow your gut embeth. Supply teaching and doing your personal training qualification sounds like a great mix and balance. 

Donna I don't like the house too warm so I set the heater to 16 degrees. I hate sleeping when it's too hot!


----------



## Bevziibubble

We haven't switched the heating on here yet but probably won't be too long now!


----------



## embeth

My names Emily, Donna &#128521; It is a bit strange using usernames after talking for so long!!

I have no idea what our hearing is.. we have one of those ones that sets in automatically at certain temps and that we can turn on when we're out so it's nice and warm when we get home!&#128521;

Got gym babes with Isabelle, a trip to the post office and lots of housework
To do today, the excitement never ends here!!! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Gym babes sounds like fun :)


----------



## Lucy3

I've been meaning to go to the post office for a week now! &#128514; I find it one of the hardest places to take a toddler and baby &#128556;


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I love the name Emily it's so girly :) X


----------



## embeth

Thanks Donna! 

It all ran quite smoothly at the post office Lucy!

Bev.. gym babes would be a lot of fun if Isabelle could move anywhere!!&#128580;&#128521;


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is napping at the moment 
Daddy has gone to get cj from school chad had his nursery pictures today and I was told his was the best all the staff love him! 
His key worker adores him and when I told her he will be going to a different nursery from 3 she was so sad and trying To convince me to let him stay to be honest I don't want to move him he's settled so well there after such a rough start but it's so tough doing two school runs to two different places he would go to the school nursery from next April so would be easier x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww sounds like Chad is doing well at nursery :)


----------



## donnarobinson

He is shame I can't say the same about bedtime he screamed the place down tonight for bed x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Bless :(


----------



## Lucy3

Totally understand moving him Donna. Bet he wins the hearts of the teachers in the new nursery too! 

Was wondering how Lily's test results went? Anyone heard from her?


----------



## embeth

No not heard from her, hope all is ok xx 

Anyone planning on dressing their little ones up for Halloween ?! May get Isabelle a cute little outfit!&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the test results went OK. 

I might get James a little outfit for Halloween. I will be taking Holly trick or treating but will be wearing James in the mei tai so maybe a Halloween hat would be nice :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm taking cj to the drs later I was taking him to bed last night and I felt a lump in his neck it's small pea sized and probably just a gland he had a cough and cold a week or so ago but i cried half the night I'm such a worrier at the best of times I just hope it's nothing To worry about x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww hope he's ok. It is probably just a gland. James has a large one in his neck following his cold. 
I panic about lumps too :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Aww I'm sure he'll be ok but I totally understand worrying!


----------



## embeth

It will definitely be just a gland Donna... can totally relate though.. I don't think there is ever a time when I'm not panicking about the kids or my health!! 
We're off in a minute to get the boys from
School then to watch my eldest compete in a cross country run! I get so nervous when they're doing something and have to try extra hard not to
Be a competitive parent!!&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope all went well at the doctors Donna?

Good luck to your son for the cross country run Embeth!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls x 
The dr said his lump is nothing to worry about he said it's his lymph node and it's not abnormal to be able to feel them and it will go down again he said anything could of made it swell a bit could of had a tiny spot on his head or nefnk I said should I keep an eye on it or forget about it and he said forget about it it's nothing sinister I won't be able to tho ino wa I'm like x &#128553;&#128514;

Good luck to ur son Emily x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news that it's nothing serious :D


----------



## embeth

Glad it's nothing Donna, try to forget it both my older sons have had lumps in the neck
That have stayed for ages and ages it's just glands they sometimes never go completely down. 

Rhys did really well in his run.. 15th out of 40 odd ..I can't believe how fast some 9/10 year old boys can run a mile & a half..- amazing!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Rhys! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww well done rhys bless him :) thanks Hun I need to try forget it he already mentioned his neck I don't want them growing up being a worrier like me lol x


----------



## Spudtastic

Bev - I remember you saying that Holly had the terrible threes really badly. We have the terrible threes. Any advice? We just had the worst bed time ever.
I feel like such a sh!t mum.
I need my husband to do some parenting.
Ugggh.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you're going through the terrible threes. We never really found anything that helped apart from time outs briefly. It was just time in the end but she is a lot better these days. I hope your LO grows oit of it soon, I sympathise, it is a tough stage :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Bev. I'm feeling a bit better now. My three year old is a good kid. I just get frustrated. She kept waking up Seren as she went to sleep. Then Seren cried for 45 minutes because she was tired and grumpy. So not awful but not great either. I hate it when I get grumpy at the kids.


----------



## Bevziibubble

It can be so stressful. I get grumpy too :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Spud, I have a very challenging 3 year old at the moment!so can sympathise!! He is constantly doing things like
Waking Isabelle up or doing something to her when my backs turned! The other day he posted the car park ticket I had just paid for through the CD player slot in the car!! Nightmare.. I was stuck for ages as no one was responding to me pressing the help button on the machine.. I find myself so grumpy with him a lot.. it's tiring!!


----------



## Spudtastic

embeth said:


> Spud, I have a very challenging 3 year old at the moment!so can sympathise!! He is constantly doing things like
> Waking Isabelle up or doing something to her when my backs turned! The other day he posted the car park ticket I had just paid for through the CD player slot in the car!! Nightmare.. I was stuck for ages as no one was responding to me pressing the help button on the machine.. I find myself so grumpy with him a lot.. it's tiring!!

Embeth. At first I laughed hysterically. Because it's not me that was really funny aND not funny, all at the same time. More of a camaraderie/sympathetic hysterical laugh. I hope you didn't have to wait too long.

It is very tiring. Miss 3 needs to win everything since her playgroup did preschool Olympics for Rio. Even walking in front of me. In the morning going down the stairs whilst I'm busting for a wee she's in front going super slowly. The speed doesn't matter she just needs to be in front. I can't get past her either. I've had two kids. I can't do going to the toilet very very slowly when I'm busting.


----------



## Spudtastic

I am currently stuck in bed between a 3 year old and an 8 month old. My current choice...

Ease myself out of bed to go to the toilet. I know it will result in waking the kids up. So then it's time to get up. 
Or if they don't wake up I can't get back in for the same reason.

Or

Stay laying in bed playing on my phone. Still busting for a pee. It's 6.20am so they'll be awake soon anyway. Then slowly go downstairs for a pee.

When I was 20 my pee dilemmas were a lot different.


----------



## embeth

Haha spud.. I am also in bed between a 3 year old and an 8 month old!except it's 7 pm here and I will shortly try and creep out of the room
Where I can hopefully get a couple of hours child free time!!&#128521;&#128521; I hope you worked out your pee dilemma!!&#128517;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope that you managed to sneak out!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've just come to bed oh I remember sneaking out the bed and needing a wee but not wanting to move lol Cruz has a top tooth coming and his other bottom one they've not cut yet but there defo on the way he was 9 months yday he's not drinking much milk again but loving food at the minute x


----------



## Lucy3

Haha thanks for the laughs girls! I can so imagine sitting there waiting for someone to help with the parking ticket... &#128514; Spud must be annoying having Miss 3 in 'competitive mode' but it did make me laugh with her slow decent down the stairs! &#128514; 

I'm SO hormonal!! I'm STILL having so much clear discharge coming out! It's been weeks! And I feel so hormonal, like I need a baby NOW (which I don't!) it's crazy!


----------



## donnarobinson

The thought of another baby fills me with horror lol 
Cruz slept well last night chad didn't the night before chad slept right thru again! I'm so tired they break up for half term next week as well 
Cj needs referring to speech and Language therapy they said 
He can't say (f) or (v) he says bal instead of val I wasn't overly concerned he has always been slowly with his speech but No one mentioned it in nursery now I feel really guilty like I've done something wrong I can understand him tho and I new he can't pronunce some words but I asked the health visitor and she said that f and v done come til later but apartly he isn't finishing his words either properly chad is a brilliant talker I've done nothing different I feel a bit of a failure tho x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww you're not a failure hun :hugs: It sounds like he is doing great, maybe they're just being picky. Hopefully the speech therapy helps though. I used to have speech therapy when I was a child.


----------



## Lucy3

Don't feel like a failure Donna. You're a great mama xx

We are away for the weekend, always a challenge with sleeping arrangements but usually worth it in the end just to have a change of scenery.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope that you have a good weekend :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls hope u have a lovely weekend Lucy 
We have a birthday party to go tomoz 3-6pm I'm not really happy my kids are in bed shortly after that lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm not keen on birthday parties either lol!


----------



## Lucy3

Birthday parties are hard work!! And they never seem to be at a good time with naps and bedtime. 

Didn't get a good sleep last night. Annabel woke up every 2 hours &#128565; So tired today!


----------



## embeth

Hope u have a lovely weekend Lucy. 

6am here.. Isabelle got me up at 5.20! Just sitting with a coffee while she feeds and everyone else sleeps!!

Isabelle has discovered peekaboo in the past couple of weeks, so cute! She tries to play it all the time..&#128521; Also doing the whole pointing to nose and mouth thing she finds it hilarious.. I love this age when they start to be proper little people! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## donnarobinson

Your not the only one up Emily Cruz woke at 5.15 I tried to feed him and put him back down but he was having none of it lol it worked yday tho he went bk down til 6.15 chads up to he's literally been a nightmare lately he's always been such a good sleeper I could cry he was up half the night moaning for a drink 
I noticed yday tho his back molars are cutting they look so sore the top two ones thru the other is half thru and the bottom are all sore and the gums so tender and cut but no tooth to see yet so I'm hoping that's the reason he's not sleeping to good and hoping he sleeps again soon! I'm so looking forward to day they all sleep thru 
Aww I love it when they play games 
Cruz can wave now and he tries to clap he can move around so fast in his walker to ! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the lack of sleep everyone! Same here too :(


----------



## Lucy3

So we just got back to the hotel and the babysitter (we've never met her before tonight) said we should have more firm boundaries with our 2.5 year old and that she thinks he's testing us. She's probably right but it's still hard to hear! I think I still see him as a baby when really he's not. Good to get an outsider perspective! It's 11.30pm, I'm going to be so tired tomorrow!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope you've had a good night Lucy . 
Aww bless you well I've had a horrific time in Asda with chad he screamed and cried wen we first got there as he didn't want to go in the trolley Cruz was golden ino it's horrible to say but I don't like chad sometimes he's a terror and he really drains me I mean I love him but my god he's hard work d


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had a nightmare shopping trip. I find it so stressful shopping with kids :(


----------



## embeth

I know how you feel Donna, I love Jacob to bits but some days he drains me and is such hard work, he has been particularly bad since Isabelle was born, hoping it will pass!

Hope you've had a nice wkend Lucy, that's quite opinionated of the baby sitter! I think I'd get annoyed if someone said that to me!he's only little and probably still adapting to having a little sis.. they all test/push boundaries! ( well this is what I tell myself about Jacob ansyway!)&#128517;

Do any of you feel really exhausted by the evening? I can barely keep my eyes open some evenings and often have dull headaches.. wandering if it's the early mornings.. was wandering whether that's normal.xx


----------



## Lucy3

Shopping with kids is the worst! I'm
Constantly bribing 'if you're a good boy you'll get a surpass egg!' and just hoping a meltdown won't happen. 

We're home and the kids are so happy to be home with their toys. I'm exhausted! So I'm having another coffee and gave them chips to eat... anything for some quiet time. 'My DH is still there so can't take a much needed nap. 

I bet the headaches and tiredness are from the super early mornings Emily. What time are you going to bed in the evenings?


----------



## donnarobinson

Yup I'm always really tired come an evening and have always got a headache 5.30am here we we're up 
Chad was a good boy last night he woke once but went sttaught back of 
I was tossing and turning all night so still feel tired Cruz slept 6pm - 2am bottle and back of til 5.30 I really wish he would just go til 6am lol 

Cruz started waving was doing it loads now suddenly stopped monkey ! 
Normally we don't take them shopping the two bigger ones but cj came last time so we thought we would take chad he was good all the way round to be honest but just when we got there and people stare like they've never seen a kid kick of lol 

I've been terrible on my diet lately feel horrendous and fat but love my food lol 

I also wouldn't be to happy with a random babysitter telling me about my kids lol he's only little 
Chads normally good for other people just us he seems to hate lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly is good for other people too and then comes home and takes it all out on us!


----------



## embeth

Yep mine have always been good for other people.. in fact getting Jacob just to speak to other people is hard work!!

We did the food shopping with all
4 of them today.. it's always so chaotic and expensive! 3 different voices constantly asking to have this and that.. won't be long before Isabelle will
Be joining in too!

I normally go to bed around 9.30/10 and sleep by 10/10.30.. I could go to sleep at 7 when the two little ones do but it's nice having some child free time!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I like to have some time to myself to with Craig also it's nice to have us time 
I've just come to bed is 9.50pm 
I could really go bed when cj does at 7.30 but that's way to early for me lolx


----------



## Lucy3

I love the evenings too! Half me of thinks i should be sensible and go to bed earlier but I just need the child free time! Annabel and I both slept well last night being back at home. :)


----------



## Lucy3

Oh and I have some spotting today.. I think I'm finally getting my period which is probably good as I feel like it's been sitting there ready to come out for months &#128518;


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad you slept well Hun and glad ur periods are on way bk x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you're getting your period back.

I love the evenings too, I countdown to it all day :haha:


----------



## embeth

Yay for your period Lucy!!time for number 3!!&#128521;&#128521;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Bevziibubble

:haha:


----------



## Lucy3

&#128518;&#128561;&#128514; so not ready for number 3!! If I can wait I'd ideally like to conceive Christmas time next year. Let's see if I can!


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa normally I'd be conceiving my next April/may time next year not this time tho lmao X
I also looo forward to bedtime all day lol x


----------



## Lucy3

Hey girls &#128522; How many naps and how long are your babies sleeping? Annabel will only nap once a day but it's for 2 hours around 11-1pm. Feels like not a lot for a 9 month old?? My DS kept up 2 naps till he was 13 months!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James has two naps but they're not usually very long!


----------



## donnarobinson

I was just wondering about naps 
The last two days Cruz has napped from say 9.45 unti 12pm so over two hours but he can't last then until 6pm bedtime but having a late cat nap will interfere with his bedtime 
Yday he had a short nap on school run was awake by 3.20pm 
I would love him to nap from lunch and have two hours because he then wouldn't need a cat nap and wouldn't mess up bedtime he's only done this last two days tho normally he naps from say 9.30-11 and the. A shorter nap 2.30ish - 3ish 
X

Is she happy and not over tired ? If she's fine doing that I would say go with it if she clearly is struggling on the one nap then I'd cap the first nap and squeeze in a cat nap x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Naps are the bane of my life! I'm always having to micromanage James' naps so that bedtime isn't a nightmare!


----------



## embeth

Isabelle varies.. she usually has a short nap of about half an hour once we get back from the school run.. then either a couple more short naps throughout the day or will have a 2 hour nap around lunchtime. It changes all the time, also she can nap as late as 5ish and still be asleep by 7 xx


----------



## Lucy3

She seems fine with just one nap as long as she doesn't get up too early in the morning. Sometimes it's the same time as my 2 year olds which is the best! 

We are going to Hawaii tonight - I'm SO anxious about the flight! &#128561; I used to be such a laid back person when it came to travel but now with kids I find it hard to actually look forward to going away. My anxiety is through the roof &#128556; I'll be ok when we get there hopefully!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww have fun you travel a lot I'm jealous lol 
I am so tired and it's not because of Cruz 
But chad and he is seriously testing my patience lately 
He goes to bed shouts for 10 mins sometimes longer just says mommy daddy u go in he doesn't want anything sometimes he says he wants a wee so I've started putting him on before he goes to his room he still asked for a wee last night after he had just had one so ino that's an excuse 
Then he goes on to wake god knows how many times in the night gets out of bed shouting mommy or daddy u put him back he shouts a few times again 
He woke three times last night and Cruz woke only once I wouldn't be tired if it wasn't for chad 
He woke up at 5 shouting which obv disturbs Cruz as he's a early waker but has been sleeping later but obv when chads wakin at 5 then Cruz wakes not long after I haven't been back to sleep 
5.40 Cruz woke today I put him in his chair and dozed on sofa I was so tired 
Then chad is up early I want my good sleeper back 
Then he gets up and plays me up all day! I feel like having a breakdown lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have a great time in Hawaii Lucy! 


Sorry Chad isn't sleeping well Donna :( I hope this phase ends soon and he's back to sleeping well again soon :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun 
Cruz has his 9-12 month review today he passed it with flying colours she said and he's 21lb 6oz now x


----------



## Bevziibubble

yay well done Cruz! 

They only have a 12 month appointment here.


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh that's the one he's had it's just they do it between 9 & 12 months here x


----------



## embeth

Lucy you're so lucky the amount u travel.. wish I was going to Hawaii!!the flight will be fine don't worry xx

Sorry you're having a hard time with chad Donna x well done to cruz tho! It's an 11 month review here I'm dreading g it.. worry they ll say there's something wrong with herbs she's not moving by then.. hopefully she will be her weight will be off the chart soon if she doesn't get active!


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is poorly again I could cry! I can hear a slight wheeze on his chest it's only been just under 3 weeks since he was in hospital he was ooorly with bronchitis two weeks before that he moaned a bit at bedtime but went down in end it's 10.35 here he's been awake crying past 10 mins he doesn't want a bottle doesn't want anything he's had some medicine he feels slightly warm he just keeps crying and Cj's in his Room and has school tomorrow I don't want chad waking either I'm drained ino he's going to be constantly ill with a bad chest I don't no what I'm doing wrong x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww poor Cruz I hope he's better soon :(
You're not doing anything wrong hun, some kids just catch everything. I've lost count of the amount of times Holly has been ill :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Aww poor Cruz. I agree with Bev, you're not doing anything wrong Donna! You're a great mummy! 

Emily, i bet Isabelle starts moving in the next month. Annabel has only just started crawling and she's almost 10 months. I got my 2 year old to keep showing her how to crawl because I thought maybe she kept trying to walk to be like him! 

The flight went ok, now so looking forward to going to bed tonight!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls he's got the drs at 11.10 not that they will do anything hes up trying to nap now but keeps coughing and it's disturbing him x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad the flight went well Lucy :)


Good luck at the doctors Donna. Hope they can give him something to help :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

So they put him on the nebuliser and it helped clear his chest up a bit just have to keep an eye on him if he gets worse have to take hIm hospital it is bronchiolitis he has again third time in 6 weeks x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Poor Cruz I hope it clears up soon :(


----------



## embeth

Poor Cruz hope he gets better quickly and it doesn't get any worse xx

Thanks Lucy.. she is starting to move more.. has put herself from sitting to her front a few times to reach things.. i never see her do it tho.. she crawls backwards! Lol.. she sees something she wants and reverses &#128514; Hoping she works it out soon! There was a baby at Jacobs tumble tots session today who was tiny but crawling!!she was so petit in size and features and everything!! Isabelle looked like a giant next to her &#128561;


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls Cruz slept fine he only woke once woke at 6 for the day think that's because chad was shouting and cj got up for a wee ! Chad is the reason I'm always tired not Cruz bless him 
Cj is poorly to now he keeps coughing and feels warm it's his last day of half term today and hasn't had a day of I wanted him to get 100 percent attendance but I'll have to see how he is x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Cruz for sleeping well! Hope CJ is better soon :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank you he's gone to school said he was ok and he didn't have a temp I told the teacher tonpjonr me if he's poorly x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope he has a good day at school :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm OK thanks :) How are you?


----------



## donnarobinson

Not to bad thank you :) x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Are your boys on half term now? Holly is off school for the week. Lots of parks I think!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh they broke up on Friday we took them to town yday and had lunch in a cafe if was lovely and they were so well behaved for a change lol 

Does anyone no anything about prolapse 
Sorry for tmi but since having Cruz it hurts sometimes when we have sex it's like he's hitting my cervix it doesn't always happen but does also it hurts sometimes when I go to the toilet number 2 that is 
I'm sure I've got a prolapse of some sort but I've had a smear since Cruz and had a coil fitted although it fell out twice just wondering if they would of noticed then I'm going to go to the Drs our lazy dr is on maternity tho and I don't really want a man looking but I'll have no choice lol x


----------



## embeth

Hi girls 

Hope you're all ok. We're good. Busy weekend and now half term! Isabelle's had me up since half 5.. she tried at half 4 but managed to get her to drop back off for a bit thank god!not sure what I'm going to do with them all today.. we've booked to go to kidstropolis thing at the London excel on Wednesday so that'll be fun. 

Donna, sorry no idea about prolapse.. might just be your body adjusting after birth sure if it was anything really obvious would have been noticed on your smear and coil fitting. Hope the doctor can help if u go tho xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun 
We've been up since half 5 in dreading the clocks going back x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have no idea hun but I would have thought that it would be picked up on the smear test if anything was wrong. 


Sorry about another early start. Fingers crossed that the clocks going back doesn't affect the sleep too much :(


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls &#128075;&#127995; We are still away. Having a good time! Because of the time change the kids are up late but also sleeping in a bit. It's been nice to have a change from the regular routine and have my DH around! Currently in the hotel room watching Mickey Mouse &#128518;. 
Donna not sure about prolapse. That's so annoying your female dr is on leave, hope you get a nice doctor to have a look. 
There's some Hawaii themed docorations on a Christmas tree in the gift shop here- so want to buy them all! &#127876;


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz can walk along with his toy walker now &#10084;&#65039; Where does the time go x


----------



## embeth

Well done Cruz!

Glad you're having a nice time Lucy &#128521;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Cruz!


----------



## donnarobinson

How are we girls ? 
Hope mushy and frustrated are ok? 
I'm making a real effort from tonight to change Cruz bed time to 7 because I refuse to keep getting up at 5.15 lol 
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you can change the bedtime and it helps with the early mornings :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Probably won't and I'll be back to putting him bed at 6pm lmao x I think I make early risers lol x how's the half term going 
I did more xmas shopping yday got most of Cj's things x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Half term is so stressful. Once again it has fallen when my DH is on nights so he needs to sleep in the daytime and my kids are so loud in the house. I just spend our days hanging around at parks which Holly loves but I'm so bored :(


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Hope you're all ok. Half term going ok here.. I'm with you on the early wake ups Donna! Isabelle's normal time is 5/5.30, today she slept until 6.20 I felt like I'd had a lie in!!

We took the kids to the London excel centre today for a big kids/toy event followed by macdonalds on the way home, shattered and in bed now!


----------



## Lucy3

Hanging at the park all day is so boring Bev! Especially when it's cooler. I try and find another bored mama to chat to &#128514;&#128077;&#127995;

We are still away which is nice, the kids just want to stay in the hotel room today and play with their toys. Fair enough I guess!


----------



## embeth

Glad your still having fun Lucy!

Bev I hate the park!! So so so boring! We live opposite a big park I avoid it at all costs!&#128514;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you're having a good time away!


----------



## donnarobinson

I hate the park to 

Cruz slept unill 6.05am today! Shame chad woke at 4.45 and was awake over a hour in the night I don't no what I'm doing wrong with him! Why he has suddenly decided that after always sleeping he hates sleeps I feel at my wits end with him x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry Chad was awake in the night again :( I hope he starts sleeping better again soon.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've spoken to the health visitor she said to ignore him when he shouts and just put him back without speaking to him if he gets out bed I no this is the only thing that will maybe work really because he's only shouting for attention and us going in and out is giving it him! I don't care how long it takes I'm gna crack this it's just his shouting waking the other two I have to worry about x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed that it helps and he stops waking and shouting!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm seriously on the brink of cracking up &#128553;&#128546; I woke at 4am couldn't get back to sleep finally dropping of when I heard cj going for a wee had to go and shut bathroom door etc then 5 mins later chad woke I settle him back then Cruz woke at 4.55 wouldn't go back to sleep ! Why do my kids like getting up so early then I was trying to get him back of and cj and chad both woke up I can't cope anymore with no sleep! I just want them to sleep til at least 6! God give me strength cuz I feel like running away! this is pay back for chad being such a good sleeper up til now I'm sure x


----------



## Bevziibubble

You must be exhausted! Holly went through an awful stage of getting up stupidly early last year but she does sleep so much better now, so there is hope. Fingers crossed he sleeps in later soon and you can get some sleep:hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad went back to sleep til 7 shame Cruz didn't lol went Cruz slept in yday chad was awake so I can't win x


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's always one isn't it. Same here, they seem to take it in turns!


----------



## Lucy3

Being exhausted is so rough! hope its a short phase Donna x I'm even more tired being away! All sleeping in the same room and odd nap times..remember when going on holiday meant more sleep and feeling refreshed!? Haha not anymore!


----------



## donnarobinson

They take it in turns I swear lol chad slept fine he woke up once to tell me his mouth was sore he shouted me at 6 but I said go back to sleep for half hour and he did Cruz on the other hand slept fine til 2am and then was awake for 2 hours &#128553; then awake on off since he's wheezing again and caught chads cough x I hope to god he doesn't get bronchiolitis again x oh no Lucy no relaxing holidays now ha x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh no, sorry you had another early start. Hope Cruz isn't getting ill again :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

I look at the honeymoon couples here and want to say 'enjoy your restful holiday!'&#128514; We're going home tomorrow which is good timing as we're all starting to get on each other's nerves &#128556;

Aww hope Cruz isn't getting sick. Awake at 2am for 2 hours? That's awful! &#128561;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you have a good journey home:)


----------



## donnarobinson

We've not long got back from a&e I took Cruz up with his chest he's ok tho been sent home has to keep taking his inhaler his oxygen levels were ok and his wheeze went after a good few puffs of inhaler hopefully he won't get any worse x


----------



## embeth

Hope he's ok Donna, must be scary with cheat things xx

As I thought I would be with the clocks going back here I'm
Up at silly o'clock ! Isabelle started her normal shouting at what would normally be 5.23 but was 4.23!&#128553;&#128553; so I'm sitting here at quarter to 5 in the mornkng with a coffee and Isabelle playing! Going to be a long day. 

Hope you have a safe journey home Lucy xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Poor Cruz, I hope he is better soon :hugs:

Sorry about the early start Embeth, clock changes really mess the routine up :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls he isn't to bad well I was so worried over clock change totally forgot about it and cj and chad were up at 6 what would of been 7 so that was fab for them and there dad got up with them and Cruz got up at 7.20 what would of been 8.20 I can't believe it lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow what a fab sleep!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm impressed hopefully means we can keep the later bedtime up now say 7pm and hopefully get his wake time just a bit later 6/6.30 is fine for me just not 5 lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/25214924-C8A5-45DE-8D0B-DE9F50C94EB4_zpsgo2yhamk.jpg

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/4F62DD70-D1D1-4474-976E-7BF23ACA661E_zpsnxolos3j.jpg X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww he's so cute. He's getting big now!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino goes so quickly doesn't it my cousins little boy is 1 on 9th November Cruz is only like 9 weeks later x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww it goes too fast!


----------



## embeth

What a cutie he is Donna! Xx


----------



## embeth

Here's Isabelle the other day just turned 9 months &#128525;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0681.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## embeth

And another x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0089.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Emily I think so but I'm biased lol! He is such a happy boy he's smiles at everyone ! Aww she's beautiful so big now x


----------



## Lucy3

Looks at these cuties! Both so gorgoeus &#128525; 

We are home and happy to be so! Haha I hadn't weighed Annabel in a while so I put her on the baggage scale at the airport &#128514; According to that she's 18.5 lbs &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## embeth

Glad you're home safe Lucy.. that's so funny weighing her at the airport &#128514; And omg I think she's so tiny compared to Isabelle!!! I'm actually too scared to weigh Isabelle she's such a chub I fear she's gone off the baby chart thing!&#128561; She seems to be getting closer moving so hopefully
It won't be long and she will slim a little! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's so funny you weighed her on the baggage scale :haha:
I need to weigh James again soon, it's been months.


James has learnt to clap!


----------



## embeth

Well done James!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww Cruz is a chub to bless these babies 
Aww clever James 
Cruz can clap to and he actually says clap clap clap ino it seems far fetched lmao and he doesn't obv say clap clap clap but he says something that sounds like clap and the hv said that it was him trying to say it cuz he always says it when he claps 
He did start to wave rarely does that anymore lol he's got 4 teeth now bottom two and the top two have cut x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's so clever of Cruz! :)
Aww James still has no teeth but has a small bump so maybe one will come through soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James ready for trick or treating. He wasn't really interested but Holly loved it!
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161031_174234.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless them mine Are too poorly cjs been burning up poor thing x


----------



## Lucy3

Look how handsome James is! That's fun you went trick or treating &#128123; It was such a big event in the US but now we're back in Australia it's just not nearly as big. 

Annabel still has no sign of any teeth! Maybe by the time she's 12 months &#128514;


----------



## embeth

Aww James looks so grown up in that pic! We haven't done anything for hallowean this year.. much to the disapproval of my eldest two! I
Did buy three pumpkins for the three boys to carve but once I showed Jacob the designs for some ideas he got freaked out and wanted nothing to do with the pumpkins!&#128514;

Isabelle loves to clap and wave, we sing a tap your knees song at her music class she sits there and taps her knees! So cute!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope CJ is better soon :(


Idabelle sounds so musical! 


James hasn't got any teeth yet either. I felt one pushing up under the gum but it's gone back down. Holly was 11 months so I'm expecting similar with James now.


----------



## donnarobinson

I think I've finally decided to accept Cruz likes to go to bed early and get up early .. trying to change routine stresses me out 
Chad was Excali the same as a baby He started sleeping later as he got older so I need to try and not be annoyed when he's waking early lol
Night before last he went to bed at 6.45 and woke at 5.45 
Last night he went to bed at 6 & woke at 5.30am so only 15 mins earlier despite goin 45 mins earlier to bed .. 
x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Holly was the same last year. She had to go to bed at 6pm as she would wake up at 4-5am regardless. She did grow out of it though thankfully, and hopefully Cruz will too :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh chad was the same and I didn't get chad into that routine he just set it himself eventually he started going to sleep later and waking later it's only literally past few days he's been going nearer 7 tho x 
I have to admit I did kind of get Cruz to bed for 6 but that was to fit in with chads routine so I probably could of got him to bed later to start with but he sort of fell into needing bed early .. it suits us tho I like them all settled down and ready for the evening . we don't go out of a night anyway esp with the dark nights I love them in there pjs and sit and relax as much as u can with a baby lol 
He seems to sleep better with an early bedtime to x 

I think I'm going to see a dr about being sterilised I can't stop eating since having this implant in and I don't want to get fat again lol 
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love it when we are all relaxing in pj's ready for bed :)

Hope the doctor will allow you to get sterilised if you're definitely sure :)


----------



## embeth

She really loves music, I love watching her in her class she looks such a baby compared to the toddlers but is so into it!

Isabelle likes to sleep early and get up early.. ready to sleep between 6&7 and usually always awake by 5-5.30am! I'm so tired would do anything for a lie in!

Hope the doctor helps you Donna if that's what you want.. xx


----------



## Lucy3

Hope the doctor can help you Donna x maybe you could suggest your oh get the snip if you two are sure you're done with babies? Fless invasive than you going through getting your tubes tied.


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I'd prefer him getting the snip lol 
Cruz is still asleep in 6.30am I'm up with the other two just typical lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh typical, LOL!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls Cruz went to bed at 6 he didn't drink much of bottle and woke up at 10 I have him more milk and then he slept right through til 5.45 I think he only woke up then because chad was up shouting and then needed a wee right is right next to Cruz a bedroom x x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay glad he had a good sleep :)


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls, how's everyone doing? It was my birthday yesterday, had a lovely day! It was a beautiful sunny day and I went to a cafe with my mum (and kids!) then my best friend came over and we drank champagne! My DS fell asleep on the couch watching Mickey Mouse at 4pm so I was thinking he'd wake up and be up all night but nope! I put him to bed and he slept through till 7am! &#128561; A solid 15 hour sleep! Sometimes he does that, poor thing must have been so tired!


----------



## donnarobinson

aww bless him he wanted to give u a good sleep for ur birthday x 
Happy belated birthday hope u had a great day x


----------



## embeth

Happy birthday for yesterday Lucy!! Glad you had a nice day &#128521; Your ds must have needed a good sleep.. my 3 year old slept 13 hours the other night!!

It's my eldest 10th birthday next week.. tomorrow night I will have 10 boys here! We are taking them bowling then back here for pizza and a film,
Is going to be chaos!!!

Isabelle is so close to moving now she's getting so frustrated hoping she works it out soon! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy belated birthday Lucy :)


Hope your DS party goes well Embeth!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls 
Hope ur house wasn't to chaotic Emily :) x 
Cruz is cutting another tooth x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for another tooth! James' still hasn't come through yet.

Going to try to get James a dr appointment today as he has a pea sized immovable lump to the right of his forehead near his eyebrow. It's completely fixed and feels like it's on the bone or even a bone itself but it is definitely new as I'm paranoid about lumps so I would've noticed this before. He's not bumped his head and no bruise.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him let us no what they say 
I'm taking Cj back about his swollen lymph node I can't relax and keep worrying about it I need a second opinion x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got an appointment today at midday.


Hope everything is OK with CJ.


----------



## Lucy3

Hope your appointment goes ok Bev xx let us know what they say. 

Hope Cruz's node goes down soon Donna! That's good your getting a second opinion x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks Lucy :)


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, 

Been a chaotic weekend for me, my eldest had a great party Friday it was crazy and busy here but all had fun and think I've finally caught up on the tidying!

Bev hope the docs goes ok.. I'm sure that it's quite common to get cysts on babies where u r describing which are harmless I think.. I hope the doctor can reassure u tho xx

Donna, hope a second opinion can reassure u too.. if it's any comfort both my eldest boys had/have visible lymph nodes in the next more obvious at some times than others they are completely fine and have had this from when they were your sons age from
Fighting off various things flying around at nursery/school xx

Having kids is such a worry isn't it!? I constantly worry about Isabelle I have to try and control it.. my health anxiety is always worse on the first year after having a baby x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Been seen at the doctors and she said it is a lump on the bone on the line of his skull. We undressed him and checked all his body and that was fine. They can't xray him because of his age but she said wait for 3-4 weeks and if it's still there then come back and they will refer to a specialist. She didn't seem seem overly concerned and said it could just be part of his skull and I have only just noticed it. I am obsessed with lumps, there is no way I would have only just noticed it!!


----------



## embeth

Hope it's disappears bev, sure it's nothing...I still worry about the huge lumpy bit Isabelle has on the back of her head.. in all my reading worrying about that I've learnt so many babies have odd lumpy bits to their skulls which are harmless..try not to worry xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks hun :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I took Cj to the drs, I told him I was still worried. So he took his top of and check all the places u find the lymph nodes none of the others were swollen the dr said that are swollen on Cj are of no real significance and that they are nothing to worry about but I told him how Cj has been a bit more sleepy past few days and he said they will do blood tests to check his iron levels etc he asked if he had been having nigjt sweats I said he hasn't but I no from google this is a sign of cancer so that was it I've been crying most of the evening second guessing everything he didn't fall asleep before bedtime tonight but he didn't want his tea and then was sick so I was convinced that's a symptom 
I just feel like I'm cursed I no I'm sure it's nothing but I can't help but worry I'm taking him for blood tests tomoz
Thank you Emily it is a comfort to no that they are quiet common x


Aww hope the lump settles down Bev x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww sorry you've had a worrying day donna. Lymph nodes are really common. I've got a few and so has holly. And James has one since he's had a cold. They don't seem to always go back down for some reason.
Hopefully the blood test will bring some reassurance :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Honestly Donna, try not to worry they are so common.. the doctor would know immediately if it was anything worrying, like bev said it's quite normal that sometimes they just never go back down. 

Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls I really appreciate it from what I read hard stuck ones are ones that are to worry about Cj's is small soft and moves about I'm just such a worrier I'm hoping the blood results come back normal and I'm hoping then I can relax a bit
Yeh I read a lot of them don't go back down. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Moveable is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## donnarobinson

I feel like I'm making my self with my constant worrying about mine and the kids health 
I don't want my anxiety to rub of on the kids it's horrible living like this :( always worrying all the time x


----------



## embeth

I completely understand Donna, I have awful health anxiety about my health and my kids, there is never a point in my life when I'm not worried about having something or the kids having something.. I'll get something wrong and obsess about it.. drives me mad.. I just keep myself busy and exercise lots! Definitely helps my mind! 

You're little one just fine! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Blood tests are done 7 days for results bk at drs but they'll be done there sooner and if anything wrong they'll let me no x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed that all is OK xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

James finally got his first tooth through!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yay :)


----------



## embeth

I'm very sure the blood results will be fine Donna x

Yay James!! Still none for Isabelle! And she's still not moving!she is starting to go on all 4s to reach for stuff hoping it won't be long until she's off!


----------



## Lucy3

I'm sure the blood results will show he's ok Donna xx 

Yay James! Still no teeth for Annabel either! Bless her, 10 months and so gummy &#128514; She's got her crawl mastered now but she's still happier sitting or standing rather than actually moving &#128514; Will be so cute when Isabelle starts crawling embeth! 

How are you feeling about James' lump on his head Bev? 

I wonder how lilyfleurs test results went?


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls Cj threw up everywhere last night all over my living room carpet I'm panicking over every little thing that normally wouldn't worry me. 
He could probably have just caught a bug he did have a bit of a dodgy belly yday morning but I'm just so scared I really can't wait a week for those blood results X


----------



## embeth

I wish I could show u my eldest twos little lumps Donna.. they really are nothing xx

I was wandering about lily too Lucy x

My eldest is 10 today!!!! I feel so old.. he has been trying to get up since 3am
To open his presents!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Poor CJ throwing up. I hope it's just a bug that he's got. It probably is as there's a lot going round at this time of year at schools.
I hope you hear before the one week point :hugs:


James' lump on his head is still there. Same size and not grown so I'm pleased about that. Just don't know how it could appear so suddenly!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 10th birthday to your eldest, Embeth!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls 
Happy birthday rhys :) hope he has a lovely day.
Yeh I've read loads of stories online where the lumps are normal and some people's never go down but then you get the bad one that turn out to be cancer 
Ino there probably nthing but with the worrier that I already am it's horrible lol x 
He seems his normal self today got up asked for his hot cholate ate his breakfast he's asking to go to school but I'm going to keep him of today with how much he was sick last night just to keep an eye on him x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope he's better soon :hugs:


----------



## embeth

After saying she hadn't earlier I discovered Isabelle has tooth number 1!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Ooh Yay how exciting! :dance:


----------



## Spudtastic

HI ladies 

I'm popping into say hi. It's 11.30pm and I can't sleep. I'm a worrier too. I worry about every possible thing. I have bad health anxiety for my family. I've worried since I was a child and it's not fun. Having kids makes it worse.

My eldest had lymph node nodules. They went away after going to an osteopath.

I've just taken Seren to the osteo today. She has on off constipation which she shouldn't do as she's breastfed and eats well. II'm wondering if it's a result of the antibiotics she took in the winter. So as off tomorrow I'm cutting out my morning cup if tea and milk to see if that helps. Prunes pears spirilina hasn't worked. Tomorrow I try probiotics too, fennel tea and peas.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry Seren has constipation :( Holly struggled with that for years and got to the point where she was withholding as she was scared. I hope that the osteo can help. We never tried that but it sounds like a great option :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Bevziibubble said:


> Sorry Seren has constipation :( Holly struggled with that for years and got to the point where she was withholding as she was scared. I hope that the osteo can help. We never tried that but it sounds like a great option :)

Oh poor Holly. Is she better now? What kinds of things did you try?


----------



## Bevziibubble

She is much better with the constipation now. She ended up on Movicol for a while to soften it but she's medication free now. We make sure that she drinks lots of water and avoid too much cow's milk as that seemed to make her worse.


----------



## Lucy3

How is everyone? &#128150;

All fine here. I'm organising Annabel's 1st birthday &#127881; I'm sending out invitations tomorrow! We are having it here and it's a princess theme, so I'll get heaps of balloons and princess things and hoping some people come dressed up! I have also bought her party dress! It's on the 17th December, I thought that was a better date than after Christmas (her birthday is the 29th) as it's more of a festive time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww so exciting!
I can't believe our babies are going to be one!


----------



## embeth

Hi all,

I cAnt believe it's coming to first birthday times either!! 

I have had a letter for Isabelle's development check and it's stressing me out! I don't want to book it... so worried they're going to say it's a problem she's not crawling yet or she's to heave or her heads too big or go about the giant birthmark!! It's endless! Dh thinks I'm being silly but I don't want anything to stress me just before xmas!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I can't believe it's almost birthday times either 8 weeks till Cruz is 1 it's flew by 
Aww sounds like will be lovely Lucy x 

I'm sure she's just fine Emily ino all about worrying tho
But some babies never crawl they don't even class it as a development milestone here x


----------



## Bevziibubble

My friend's baby walked before he crawled!


----------



## Spudtastic

Seren can't crawl. She does a slide along the floor if she needs to but she's more interested in standing up. 

Huge earthquake in nz in the night. The epicentre wasnt near me at all but could be felt here. But I slept right through it which is unusual.


----------



## donnarobinson

My cousins baby has just turned one he can't crawl and is starting to walk x 
Oh no seren glad u wasn't near it x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds scary about the earthquake!


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls... she's not pulling herself up either.. she did it once in her cot and will do it on me if I'm on the floor but that's it! She's so laid back about moving yet with other things she's doing really well.. she was watching Dh click the other day and trying to copy so
Cute xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww she just sounds laid back :) That's so cute how she was trying to copy your DH!


----------



## Lucy3

Glad you're not near the earthquake spud. So scary. 

Embeth my mum said my sister (she's 19 months younger than me) didn't crawl, walk, talk until quite late and she thinks it was because I was always helping her so she didn't feel she needed to! Maybe being the youngest of 4 she's entertained with the others and is happy watching them like my sister was? Sounds like her fine motor skills are excellent too! She's also only 9 months! Annabel only started to properly crawl at 9 months. Try not to worry, she's just got you worked out and knows she doesn't have to move yet &#128514;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## embeth

Thanks..&#128521; Her fine motor skills are really good and she's very strong on her feet, she's stood on her own for a few seconds at a time and will walk just holding our finger tips.. just seems she doesn't want to do it independently! I get her to hold on to her walker which I'm sure she could push if she tried but she's lets go closes her eyes and sits down!&#128514;
You're right Lucy she does have 3 crazy boys that run to her at the slightest noise!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I was going to say sometimes babies with siblings don't have to do move because there siblings help them .. 
I bet she will be a fast talker 
I think Cruz has conjunctivitis coming his eye was sticky yday and looks a bit sore today poor baby it's one thing after another .. 
chad finally slept thru last night after months but wet the bed because he didn't wake up for a wee can't win lol he's only been in pants for bed a few nights tho he had been dry in his pull ups for so long so was no point buying them x 
cj didn't crawl until 9 months and he was walking by 11 
I bet as soon as Isabelle learns one thing she will literally learn one after another x 
Chad was walking by 10 months Cruz walks with his walker but that's it lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Poor Cruz, hope his eye is better soon :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been waiting for a dr to ring half the day about Cj's blood results they come back showing two things slightly raised he just rung me his blood results showed he is abit anemic and has a viral infection I asked about. Cancer and he said none of the numbers indicate cancer but if I get worried anymore symptoms etc I can ring and talk to him etc and e will refer him to someone he said he's gna repeat the blood tests in 6-8 weeks and see him. For a review to check his nodes etc x I'm stil not gna relax all the stuff I've read on google im not convinced x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you're still worried hun but it's great that the doctor wasn't concerned. 
It's best to stay off Google with health-related stuff, although I'm a fine one talk always scaring myself on there! :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm terrible lol 
His lump does seem to have gone down a bit to me I'm just worried as to why he's anemic although to be honest his diet is horrible he doesn't eat any veg really or red meat etc x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think a lot of kids can be anaemic because of diets. It wouldn't surprise me if Holly was anaemic either as I don't think she eats the best!


----------



## embeth

Sounds like the doctor wasn't concerned Donna, it's probably quite normal
For young children to be slightly anemic. Hopefully when he gets the repeat test you can get your mind out at rest. Google is evil when it comes to health things.. I have literally been utterly convinced about having some awful things so many times.. I try my best not to do it now.. fail sometimes tho!

I really hope Isabelle works out the whole moving thing soon she's getting so frustrated stuck in one spot!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless her getting frustrated. I'm sure she will be on the move soon! :)


----------



## embeth

Thanks bev, hopefully! She's so funny she ll put her hand out and squeeze her fingers back to something that she's wants but doesn't attempt to move there!&#128514;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless her!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been xmas shopping again got all cj and chads out the way I've even wrapped some so excited x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! So organised :)

Can't believe it's only 39 sleeps now! :xmas9:


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, 

Hope you're all ok. 

You're so organised Donna i haven't done a thing don't really know where to start! So much to buy.

Took Jacob to pres school this morning.. his third time, he still cries hoping he stops soon hate leaving him crying. They say he's fine once I've gone. 

Isabelle's having a nap first time in forever I've had anytime to myself!! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless chad hated nursery when he started I mean hated it . Literally cried and screamed everyday he did eventually settle and now loves it he starts a new nursery in April the one on Cj's school I'm dreading it bet we have to go through the same thing x 

Cruz has done nothing but cry and moan for days I took him drs today and he's got an ear infection x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Jacob settles down soon :hugs:

Aww poor cruz :( I hope he's feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

HI ladies.

What a morning. I'm so frustrated every day. It's not good for my health because I eat my frustration. 

A couple of days ago the washing machine flooded the garage so I currently have no washing machine and it's piling up.

Seren is constipated and has been for two weeks. She's very grumpy. Laxative hasn't worked and we're back to the doctors this morning.

Tried to do the dishes this morning so everywhere else is extra messy. 

My 3yo and I watered the greenhouse. She wanted to play with a weight on a rope, destroyed plants and had a tantrum because I took the rope away. So she wanted to water so flooded and watered my other seedlings so they got ruined. I became so grumpy.

Then back to the house. I had left the door open and a blackbird got it and shat everywhere. Isla wanted to help cleaned up. My bad. She rubbed the poo into the carpet. It's only 9am. I know it's a normal mummy day bit I just want to cry. Adulting is hard. It's not fair on my kids I get so grumpy. It's like my patience has lasted 3 years and bam I've run out of it.

Thanks if you've read this far. I needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh no, that sounds like such a stressful day! :hugs: I hope that the rest of your day is better :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Adulting IS hard! Hope your day improves Spud x 

Aww must be so hard leaving Jacob when he's crying. I'm sure I'll be in the same position in February when mine starts preschool. 

Wow good job Donna with your Christmas shopping!! Argh, I don't know where to start. &#128585;

Everything is fine here, I finally got my Lula doll that I ordered months ago. Tried it last night and I think it made a bit of a difference, she woke at 12.30 and I fed her and put her back in her for rather than with me then she woke at sunrise which is around 6am but I put her in with me and she slept till 730. I can deal with that!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad the Lula doll helped :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz does nothing but cry and moan lately 
Errggh I'm drained lol
He wants up he wants down he's messing in cupboards he's messing with plugs wants everything he sees screams if I leave the room hates his pram it's just a battle he's been waking more in the night again to x


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's such a difficult stage at the moment isn't it :( James is a real handful. Every time I leave the room he climbs onto the sofa and stands up holding onto the back of it, so I'm having to take him everywhere with me now. And I caught him eating his own poo before :sick:


----------



## donnarobinson

It really is oh no Cruz can't climb onto the sofa yet this is a hard age it really is ! I've done more xmas shopping today got most of other people's now . 
Oh no chad did that when he was younger just stopped him before he ate it lol x bless them little monkeys x 
Cj has become so cheeky since starting school as well x


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, 

Sounds like your boys are into everything! Isabelle keeps moving to crawl and patting her hands up and down like they do when they crawl
But just can't do the legs!she refuses to use her push along even though she walks with just one hand holding my finger.. lazy baby!id really hope she's getting about by Christmas!

I spent some time in John Lewis today and got a bunch of xmas presents I'm really pleased with for relatives!it was a last minute decision to go shopping but very productive!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Maybe she will walk first, especially with her enjoying walking holding just one hand! 


Sounds like a productive day :xmas9:


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

How's everyone?? Very quiet on here at the moment xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm ok thanks. Just wondering what to do about a Christmas tree and James :haha: Holly was a similar age at Christmas as a baby and I can't remember her ever being very interested in it but I think James is going to tear it down. He's so destructive!


How are you?


----------



## embeth

Oh bless.. typical boy so destructive!!&#128521;&#128514;

My boys were the same.. they still cause chaos!isabelle finally started using her push along to walk today! They say baby's are fearless.. she is definitely not! She's so scared.. she can walk with it but moans the whole time until she reaches me! My others were never like that!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Isabelle sounds so cute using the walker, bless her! :)


----------



## Lucy3

Awww good job Isabelle with her pusher! 

We were at target yesterday and my DS came across a train that goes around the Christmas tree. Literally his dream come true, &#128514;. So I got it for him so then thought may as well put the tree up. It's in a room we don't use much so we'll see how it goes! 

Annabel was up from 11pm-2am last night. I'm. It sure why, maybe constipated. Anyway, it was awful and I swore I wouldn't have any mkre babies as I lay there awake and exhausted! &#128514;


----------



## Bevziibubble

That train that goes around the tree sounds great! 


Hope tonight is a better night! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I love trains that go round the tree I have to use out foot stool thing to block our tree off lol 
Aww bless isabelle :) 
Oh no Lucy hope u get a better night tonight I've had plenty of them moments ha 
Cruz has woke more than usual last few nights I really need to stop giving him a bottle in the night I think it's habit and he's starting to wake more for it anything for a quiet life tho he has a but of milk and goes back to sleep I can't be dealing with crying I've done more xmas shopping today I spent £210 in jd on a tracksuit each for the boys a Tshirt each for cj and chad and chads and cruzs trainers! Cost so much for so little ! They've been spoilt and I swore blind they wouldn't be this year 
I got a new coat and boots and some trainers of Craig so far I am so so excited for xmas . 
I think I need to see a dr about my health anxiety though I feel like it's maybe getting worse I can't live like this for the rest of my life I don't want them thinking I'm a freak though x


----------



## donnarobinson

I love trains that go round the tree I have to use out foot stool thing to block our tree off lol 
Aww bless isabelle :) 
Oh no Lucy hope u get a better night tonight I've had plenty of them moments ha 
Cruz has woke more than usual last few nights I really need to stop giving him a bottle in the night I think it's habit and he's starting to wake more for it anything for a quiet life tho he has a but of milk and goes back to sleep I can't be dealing with crying I've done more xmas shopping today I spent £210 in jd on a tracksuit each for the boys a Tshirt each for cj and chad and chads and cruzs trainers! Cost so much for so little ! They've been spoilt and I swore blind they wouldn't be this year 
I got a new coat and boots and some trainers of Craig so far I am so so excited for xmas . 
I think I need to see a dr about my health anxiety though I feel like it's maybe getting worse I can't live like this for the rest of my life I don't want them thinking I'm a freak though x


----------



## Lucy3

Donna definitely go and chat to your doctor about your health anxiety - don't feel like they'll think you're being silly! It's a real thing. I wouldn't worry about giving Cruz a bottle at night- I do whatever it takes at night to get Annabel to go back to sleep!


----------



## embeth

Omg a train that goes round a tree!!! Jacob would love that!! Love that you have your tree up already!!&#128512;

Isabelle has also been up loads! She fed every hour the night before last I was so fed up!!she is full of cold though think that maybe why. I am going to feed her until she is a year then stop.. at the moment I am so hungry all the time it allows me to eat loads without putting on weight so I'll carry on over Christmas and I can stuff my face!&#128514;

Donna, def get help with your anxiety.. I have suffered badly with health anxiety.. it's always there but I have periods where it's not so bad then flares up. If the doctors addressed whatever it is really worrying you and you still can't shake the anxiety then maybe time to have a chat with them about helping how anxious you feel. I always find getting out and doing some exercise really helps.

I may be doing another job after xmas..just teaching two afternoons in a primary helping train primary teachers on teaching pe. Means I may have to go and teach for the head of the school to watch me next week! Ahh!been so long since I taught!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls yeh it's not always bad and I'm fine a lot of them time but it's always there in the back or my mind and I do think it stems down to losing my parents and grandparents so young 
My dad died when I was 6 grandad when I was 14 mom when I was 21 then my nan when I was 25 I've seen and heard a lot of people dying and ino that's life but I defo think it plays a part in my worry x


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's a good Idea to see the doctor about your health anxiety Donna. They won't think you're weird, it seems to be quite a common anxiety especially since having kids. I never even thought about things like this before having kids but now it's really bad and there are times it does take over your life and cause total panic :hugs::hugs:


That's great you'll be teaching again Embeth! :)


----------



## embeth

Oh Donna you've been through so much, you poor thing. No wander you get anxious.. let the doctor help you xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I think it's me just being stubborn thinking how can they help change how I feel but I no there is ways to help I will go and see them I think 
Chad and cj are in school and nursery now just Cruz who is being super grumpy and I can hear a slight wheeze on his chest here we go again lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Maybe counselling or CBT would help :hugs:

Aww poor Cruz. Hope he is better soon :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Donna, you've been through so much loss. I can't imagine how tough that has been. Take some time out for just you and go and chat to your doctor. xxx


----------



## Lucy3

That's great you're going back to teaching embeth! Sounds like a great job too! What are you doing with your little ones while you're at work?


----------



## embeth

as it's only two afternoons a week my mum is around one afternoon and my hubby thinks he can arrange his hours so he can cover the other!i have to teach 30 minutes of gymnastics to year 1 and 30
Minutes of dance to year 2 in front of the head teacher next Thursday! Time to put my brain into gear.. it's been a while!&#128521;


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds great! Hope you enjoy it :)


----------



## Lucy3

That's perfect! How cute will the little kids be! &#128525;


----------



## donnarobinson

Sounds great Emily 

I don't no what to do with chad and pants for bed he was dry every night for weeks so I put him in pants for bed he is fine but he does some nights wet the bed so last night I put a pull up on and it was wet this morning I think it's because he slept thru and didn't wake for a wee 
What would u do is it bad to go back to pull ups for a little while ? I don't want to keep changing bedding and pjs due to him weeing the bed cj wasn't even potty trained till almost 3 and he was dry at night not long after with only 1/2 accidents x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would go back to pull ups for a while until he stops again. Hopefully it's just a phase. 

Holly is still in pull ups at night.


----------



## Lucy3

Yep I'd go back to pull ups. Lachlan (my almost 3 year old) is only just using the toilet in the day in the last couple of days. Yay!! I'll keep him in pull ups for a while longer at night


----------



## embeth

Mine have all been different with night time toilet issues. 'Y eldest was trained by 2&1/2 but took ages to be sty at night, but my now 8 year old was dry at night as soon as he was trained in the day. Jacob, my toddler now was very quick getting it all in the day but took a while for the night time. He was 3 in September and has prob been dry at night for a 2/3 months. I found as long as we make sure he always tries to do a wee before bed he is fine x


----------



## embeth

A photo from the studio session we had done of my 4 lovelies!&#128521;&#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1453.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that's so lovely :)


----------



## donnarobinson

That's a gorgeous picture .. well he was in pull ups for bed and they were consistently dry every morning for weeks 
We make sure he had a wee before bed and he has been dry in his pants but has had accidents to it's normally tho if either he has slept thru or hasn't woke early enough for a wee . I'm gna try pull ups for a week or so then try pants again 
Yeh cj was dry pretty quickly at night after being dry in the day but chad is younger that what cj was x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully he will be dry again soon :)


----------



## Lucy3

Love your pic!! &#128525;


----------



## PitaKat

Very cute photo embeth, and you got smiles on everyone's faces! :-D


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls! They were really good for smiling.. go in next week to pick the ones I'm going to get printed for us and xmas pressies. Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I am so tired Cruz had me up for a hour and half in the night 
We swapped him to his own room again thought we would try as chad wanted to share with cj 
Chads been great the past two nights and slept thru whilst he's been in Cj's room Cruz however has been upsettled I don't no if it's because he's ill or because of the room swap 
Would u girls just ride it out ? And leave him in his own room or swap them back I don't really want to as chad seems to be doing so well x but I also need sleep my eyes are stinging Cruz is stil asleep now typical x


----------



## Lucy3

I usually do whatever works at the time Donna. So at the moment I've got Annabel in with me all night as she's teething and I'll do anything to get as much sleep as I can! 

I'm jealous of your pic Emily! I don't have any pics of my two both looking at me let alone both smiling!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had a bad night with Cruz :( I would probably give it a bit longer for now, especially with Chad doing well with sleep at the moment. Hopefully Cruz starts sleeping better soon. Typical he's asleep now! James always does that, spends ages awake and then when I'm up for the day he decides to fall back asleep!


----------



## embeth

Maybe it's their age Donna! Isabelle
Keeps waking up loads and still up at 5 am most mornings.. she is in my bed all night too! Yesterday evening I even just let her sleep on me while I was up watching tv as an so fed up of going in and feeding her every half hour in the evening!!


----------



## embeth

Lucy I'm a nightmare for taking pictures of them constantly!theyre used to having to sit and smile all the time!&#128521;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mine are used to posing too! :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I don't want to put Cruz in wiTh cj again and chad back on his own as chad reall seems settled bless him . It's not like Cruz is use to being in my room cuz he's not he's been in Cj's room months now so it's only a room swap 
I'm going to try and ride It out it's my nieces birthday party tomoz at soft play not looking forward to it I hate parties at soft play lol esp at this age now Cruz is into everything wants everything he sees 
Miserable child lately lol 
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am not keen on soft play parties either. We went to one last weekend and James just wanted to crawl everywhere but I couldn't really let him with excited kids running around!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)

It's been sooo cold here today. Not gone above 0° !


----------



## donnarobinson

It's been freezing here as well ! My heating is always on 
Chads been poorly he keeps burning up poor boy he was awake and on off all night I felt ill this morning so Craig sent me to bed for a nap 
Feel better now Cruz is napping to i need to go to the shops for some bits and he's still sleeping typical lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww I hope Chad is better soon :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

I'm jealous of your nap Donna! &#128518; I feel so tired and a bit sick today. Im so over being tired. I don't have the energy to be a parent today! &#128555;


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls oh no bless you Lucy I feel worse today I've got a horrible cough chad had slept thru two nights then has woke up past two nights dno if it's cuz he's poorly and now cj has Woke up with a cough it's never ending I hope no one is ill at xmas x x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everyone is better soon :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Hope everyone's feels better soon.. it must be the time of year! All viruses going round here, I feel shattered all the time. Was a nightmare this morning trying to get the boys out to school with Jacob screaming the whole time as he didn't want to go to pre school then my elder ones forgot lunch box/drink so I had to go back to the school! Was really one of those mornings I wanted to run away!

On a Better note I have done loads of xmas shopping once again spent far too much on the kids! Feeeling very poor now I love xmas!we put some lights out the front tonight going to put the tree up on the 1st!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds like a stressful morning! 


We will probably put our tree up this weekend!


----------



## Lucy3

I'm feeling better this morning, thank goodness! For us it's just starting to get warm. It's been the longest winter. So happy for some warm weather! Although I do think Christmas in summer is funny! For one you can't really see the lights until 9pm when the suns down &#128514;

Em that sounds like a stressful morning. How is Jacob at preschool now? Mine is starting in Feb and it could go either way with him. I get the feeling he'll love it but then again he's going to be so young in his year so that could be tricky! 

Annabel is finally getting teeth! Like 4 at once! Guess she's making up for lost time &#128514;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## donnarobinson

I am so excited for Christmas I'm practically done just need to get cj and chad bike helmets for there new bikes and Cruz and chad a tracksuit and that's it I'll still probably get them a few bits more tho and I need to sip get Craig some things of the boys I'm getting him a pair of trainers of me that's what he wants so :) I'm either having a pandora bracket or a ring but I told him if it's not an engagement ring I don't want a ring lol x


----------



## Lucy3

&#128514;&#128514; love your reply about the ring Donna! How romantic if he proposes on Christmas!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you're feeling better Lucy :)
Wow 4 teeth at once!


Hope he proposes Donna!


----------



## PitaKat

Sorry to hear there's so many illnesses going around! Hopefully they are short-lived and you mommas can get some rest! We got over a cold last week. The baby's been cranky the past couple days, I think she's either coming down with another cold or is teething again. She's up to 3 teeth. She's also taking steps on her own now!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your baby is feeling better soon :hugs: 
Wow that's great that she's taking steps!


----------



## embeth

We are still on one tooth with Isabelle that's coming through sooo slowly!

Lucy Jacob still screams when i take him to pre school.. but he comes out happy and they tell me he is fine once I go and seems to enjoy it!

I can't imagine having Christmas in summer! Be so strange! It freezing here.. could get to -8 tonight they say!!heating is on very high.. I hate being cold!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow that is very cold! :cold: We've been forecast -1 here.


----------



## Lucy3

Wow that's cold! Brrr! I hate being cold too! 

I guess the biggest difference with having Christmas in summer is we have things like carols in the park leading up to Christmas and Christmas lunch outside and usually a swim afterwards &#127876;


----------



## donnarobinson

It's been like minus 4 here so cold 
Cruz has 4 teeth now :) x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww :) I think James has just about got his second tooth through.


----------



## embeth

Sounds lovely Lucy! I'd quite like a warm
Christmas! I hate hate hate snow so hoping it doesn't snow this winter. Scared driving in it and always fall
Over walking in it!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm not a snow fan it's pretty to look at for a while till it goes all slushy and horrible and way to cold x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think it's nice at first but then very annoying and inconvenient!


----------



## Lucy3

What do they do at your kids schools if it's so cold and snowy? Do they still go out to play? 

I just had a morning nap thanks to my DH. I wouldn't haven't got through the day otherwise. Annabel barely slept last night!


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless you Lucy glad u got a nap . I don't think they go out to play if it's to bad sometimes they close our schools if the snow is to bad x 
Can't believe it's December :) x 
Our babies are nearly 1! x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly's school seems to go out in all weathers. It's not been snowy yet though. A lot of schools here close in the snow!


----------



## Spudtastic

I hate the cold. Well it's ok if I have a warm place to be and it's not windy and rainy/icy too. 
It's summer now here in new Zealand. I'm from England so a summer Christmas is just wierd. 

It is crazy how our babies are almost 1. 

Any first words yet? Apart from the mumumumumum and dadadadadad. 

Does anyone suffer from mommy guilts? i get them a lot.


----------



## Lucy3

I hate mummy guilt! What are you feeling guilty about Spud? 

Annabel says mama and daaaaaady and 'yeah' haha.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I get mummy guilt too.:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh James has a drs appointment this morning about the lump on his forehead. This is the second appointment about it and fingers crossed that we get a better docter than last time!


----------



## Lucy3

Hope the appointment goes well Bev!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Had a much better doctor today. He said that because it's on the forehead he doesn't think it's anything sinister, but because it's so hard and immovable he's going to refer us to the paediatrics. But he said his gut feeling is that it's just a cyst.


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad there checking it for u Hun x


----------



## Spudtastic

Bev - it must be such a relief to get better doctor and to hear his gut feeling too. 

Lucy - go Annabel. I get mummy guilts over not being 100% there for my kids. Sometimes I don't want to push the cart around, play tigers and tooth fairies. Sometimes I look at my phone when I should be conversing. Or I should so more crafts or baby massage. Sometimes I just don't have it in me.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I know what you mean. I'm constantly exhausted and there are just too many hours in the day to fill up! I try and play with Holly as much as possible but it can be so tiring and I feel like I'm going through the motions sometimes.


----------



## Lucy3

Don't worry I feel the same a lot of the time Spud! Think it's completely normal x it's hard to be on their level all day!

I'm glad you're seeing a pediatrician Bev xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Lucy3 said:


> Don't worry I feel 6the same a lot of the time Spud! Think it's completely normal x it's hard to be on their level all day! xx

Yes this is exactly it. Though I remember the joy of those games as a kid.
I also feel like a house slave. I don't mind doing the stuff, especially for my littlies. 
My husband has two friends staying for the weekend. And then he invited a couple more over for dinner. So the boys cooked meat in the bbq. I spent all evening with Seren. So everything has just been left on the dinner table for me to clean up in the morning. 
House slave.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I find everything gets left to me too :(


----------



## Spudtastic

I yes I came back on here to delete my comment. I'd just been downstairs to see everything left. I think women are very nurturing genetically and will just do all the housework. I think for men if someone else always does it they don't think about doing it though it would get some eventually if left to themselves.' 

Sorry I just was grumpy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## embeth

I just don't think men think like women! 'My Dh will
Generally do anything if I ask him but he just doesn't see things to do himself! He literally steps over dirty washing from kids on the floor, drives me crazy!!

Isabelle has finally started to move!! She walks well with her walker now.. although although can't pull up fully yet so has to be helped up to it.. she also has started her own version of crawling &#128514; Sort of drags herself along with one leg out like a spider! &#128512;


----------



## Lucy3

Yay go Isabelle! That's how Annabel started crawling too! &#128514;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Well done Isabelle! :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Well done Isabelle x chad was walking my now and CJ walked at 11 months Cruz wants to get a move on lol x 
I'm so excited for xmas ! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can't wait for James to walk!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James took his first steps today! :happydance:


----------



## embeth

Woohoo well done james!!&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; 

These babies are growing so quickly!!im sad I don't have a tiny baby any longer &#128555; Not that Isabelle was ever that tiny!&#128514;

Isabelle is slowly getting much more mobile.. I have to be so careful as she finds anything small on the floor to put in her mouth im constantly paranoid she will find something and choke!

How's everyone's xmas shopping going? I have spent far too much money. 

Lucy have you had annabels party yet?? Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

They seem to have an eye for the tiniest things they can find don't they! 


This year has gone so fast :(


I've got most of the presents now, just have to wrap them.


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless James well done ! 
I'm so tired and drained for the last week Cruz has woke up in the night and not gone right back to sleep for like a hour sometimes longer he's been so grumpy all day long last night I had to sit by his cot and tap his back he just kept crying .. 
he feels really warm to touch but didn't have a temp when I last checked his gums do look really sore but but I can't see any new ones cutting yet I'm hoping that it's teething causing it tho cuz I can't cope when they don't sleep cj did Excali the same as a baby he would wake for hours on end in the middle of the night but at least then I only had one to deal with he didn't sleep properly till almost 2! 
Chad on the other hand was such a good sleeper I just assumed Cruz would be to and he has been really till now 
He went to bed at 6 and has not long woke up crying 
I'm going to take him drs tomoz to get his ears checked out because something is bothering him! 
Also I still give him his bottle in his bedroom for bed and he goes down normally half asleep if not asleep he goes down fully awake for naps tho so I can't see that being a problem but I don't no whether to start doing bottle downstairs before bed now see if that helps because he still has a bottle in the night to.. you no when u don't no what to do for the best both my other two use to take the bottle to bed and drink it there selves and then go sleep but I don't really want to do that because then I'll have to get it of him at one point and it's more hassle lol 
I just hope he sleeps again soon as I'm starting to dread bedtime and it use to be my fav time lol x 
Chad on the other hand has been great lately typical x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you had a bad night :( James is exactly the same with waking in the night for hours and I just don't know what he wants. He just cries and wriggles and gets frustrated with any efforts to settle him. I wish I had some advice:(


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh no bless him does James sleep with you? 
Cruz has been awake crying 3 times within the last hour and 45 x 
I never hear u moan about sleep bev your a super mom I really get frustrated 
His gums are so sore looking esp the front tooth behind it looks like an ulcer I hope he hasn't banged his mouth and I haven't noticed but surely if he had it would of bleed I dno if it's his teeth bothering him or what x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes he still sleeps with me. I am so used to the lack of sleep now as Holly was a bad sleeper too although luckily she only wakes about once or twice a night now and goes back to sleep quite quickly. I can't even imagine getting a full night sleep but it would be so nice! :haha: 

James' mouth always bleeds when he bangs it. 
Poor Cruz. I hope his teeth come through soon. :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless them 
Cj was a terrible sleeper right up until I had chad so till about 2 
Chad was a good sleeper he had his moments of course but was good but that obv stopped not so long back he' been better tho and has slept thru the last couple of nights x I can't wait for a full nights sleep x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Chad has gone back to sleeping well again. Hopefully we will get a full night sleep again one day!


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls! 
Annabel's party is next weekend! I've got a bit over the top..I changed up the helium balloon arrangements today. I have a full size Cinderella one! &#128514; And lots of others - it's crazy! Oh well, she only turns one once! 

Lack of sleep really is the hardest part of having little kids isn't it? 

I'm trying to not get too many Santa presents as Annabel has no idea what's going on and my almost 3 year old says he wants 'books and daddy to read them'. He's getting a book, I big surprise egg (he obsessed with them!) and a scooter! For Annabel I'll just put one thing in her sack &#128514;&#128077;&#127995;

I'm soooooo over Peppa pig at the moment! &#128553;

I've gone back on the pill (for my skin - nothing happening in the marital bed at the moment &#128521;) and I think it's making me more tired if that's possible!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope Annabel has a great party! Sounds like it will be fun :cake: 


I haven't got James much for Christmas either. It's hard to know what to get them at this age!

Sorry the pill is making you more tired :(


----------



## embeth

Sorry for those of you not getting much sleep.. it's awful having interrupted sleep. Isabelle isn't too bad at the moment, sleeps from 7 and wakes around 6am. She does wake for feeds but just goes straight back off the minute I give her my boob!

Lucy annabels birthday sounds fab! I may just get one huge pink ballon on Isabelle's birthday.. first year I can finally not a get a blue ballon!

Been trying to wrap presents with Jacob and Isabelle.. mistake!!! Chaos!! My wrapping is normally pretty rubbish this year it is awful with Jacobs input!&#55357;&#56834;

I'm tired and cold and really don't want to go and do the school run in 10 minutes!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

It's going to be lovely buying pink balloons Emily :) 

Aww how exciting Lucy! Not long now
Cruz slept ok last night I took him drs today he's fine ears a bit red but not infected doctor looked his gums and said there so inflamed which they are so it's obv his poor gums making him not sleep 
It must be so painfull it killed my cutting my wisdom teeth and babies can't even tell u what's wrong can they! I've been giving him pain killers and teething powders and bonjela 
He didn't even want his tea nor his yoghurt he loves yoghurts I even offered a tiny bit of ice cream to cool his gums and nope didn't want that either x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Poor Cruz, the teething must be so horrible for babies. My wisdom teeth were agony too, I feel sorry for babies going through that each time. Fingers crossed they are through soon. I hope he sleeps well tonight :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Poor Cruz :(&#55357;&#56897;

I went out to the shops at dinner time last night and left my DH in charge...I came home at 830, Annabel was still up (dirty and with a poo in her nappy!) and my DS had taken himself off to my bed and tucked himself up and was asleep (he's never done that before!) he had no nappy or pyjamas on! &#55357;&#56834; And the house was soooo messy! All this in just over an hour!&#55357;&#56881; But the good part of it all was Annabel slept in till 8am! and DS is still sleeping..so ill take the chaos if it means they sleep in! 

haha your Christmas wrapping embeth.. I can imagine! 

Weather here is so crazy, its officially summer and yesterday and today its 15 degrees and raining all day. Feels like a northern hemisphere Christmas at the moment! &#55356;&#57220;&#9924;&#65039;

anyone getting broody now our babies are nearing 1?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh dear! Sounds just like when my DH is in charge! 

I'm always broody haha!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless them :) 
Nope I'm not in the slightest bit broody! Lol x


----------



## Lucy3

Do you think you'll try for number 3 Bev?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I keep thinking we will and then the kids go through a difficult phase and I think no way :haha: Plus I seem to make bad sleepers and I don't think I could cope with getting three of them back to sleep at once :haha:


----------



## Lucy3

I know what you mean! On the odd day I get enough sleep I think a third is a good idea, but that's rare!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Haha me too!


----------



## embeth

Haha Lucy that sounds just like what happens when my Dh is in charge! Bless your little boy taking himself to bed! 

I've caught the little ones cough and cold rubbish.. been to IKEA with my sister today and the two little ones so tired now.. just settling Isabelle then it's a take away and bed! Such an exciting life I lead &#128521; And I still get broody but 4 is a crazy struggle some days!&#128556;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon Embeth :hugs:


Enjoy your takway :)


----------



## donnarobinson

cj has just gone to bed the other two are already up! 
I'm tired gna watch the soaps and go to bed iv put on 9lb since I stopped going slimming world and I feel so horrible and fat I've been back on plan since yday and I'm going back Wednesday I can shift it again I've done it once but I could kick my self I've allowed my self to put it back on I really could.. 

I'm of up town tomoz to get myself some clothes for xmas and I don't even want to go I can just about squeeze in my jeans at the minute I am not buying a bigger size 
I'm getting a pandora bracelet 
I told my oh I didn't want an engagement ring because I don't want to no when he's going to propose lol told him my birthdays coming up hint lol 
I'm practically done for the kids just need batteries and bike helmets 
I also need to get Craig some bits of the kids ! 
Cj's lump has gone down in his neck it's stil there but really small now I'm hoping that's a good sign they said only worry if it grows ino it wil probz get bigger again when he's poorly but maybe he's just got ones u can alWays feel I'm not as worried now but it's stil there in back of my mind we will have repeat bloods after xmas tho and he's been on his iron so fingers crossed there all normal x

Hope ur better soon embeth 
I didn't get broody after chad I felt done but once he got past one I did think maybe one more but not like after cj ! I wanted one straight away lol I think there is hard work one of them always needs something but ino it's because there all so young I'm just looking forward to more easy days out! I find the baby stage quite tough esp now Cruz is into everything And is so grumpy with his gums x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck being back on track with the diet Donna.
Hope your OH proposes soon!


It's such a difficult stage when they're babies. James is just into everything and constantly climbing stuff!!


----------



## Lucy3

I know later down the track if I didn't have anymore I'd regret it. I'm one of four kids and I loved (still do most of the time!) growing up with lots of siblings. Having said that, I'm not ready to have another one now. I'm 34 so I hope to squish in one more (maybe two..) before I'm 38. Don't think my DH wants anymore though.. tricky! 

Hope you feel better soon embeth x good on you for going to IKEA with the little ones! &#128561;

I bet you OH proposes at Christmas now you've said not too Donna! 

What has Holly asked from Santa Bev? Such a cute age at Christmas!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly has asked for the Doggy Doo game, a doll and a yo yo. She's so excited!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm only 28 so I could still have another you never no I swore no more after chad lol 

We've been and got my pandora bracelet and a mom charm I love it :) 
I've been spoiled for new clothes to ..
My kids have got to much it's ridiculous I said they wasn't having much but they've got loads we've got them new pjs for xmas eve I'm so excited x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that sounds lovely :)

Any babies met Santa yet? James sat on Santa's knee today but then he cried just as I took a photo!


----------



## embeth

Isabelle has! We went to Thomasland Christmas thing at Drayton manor last Monday.. she was fine with him seemed quite interested!&#128521;Her movements coming on so well now, gets about everywhere and today pulled up and stood unaided whist she was holding something playing.. that's a first for her!we live in a town house and im
Having to make sure all gates are closed as she keeps heading for the stairs!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless her!


Sounds like she is getting really mobile now!


----------



## donnarobinson

Someone has swapped my happy child for one that cries all day long ! I hope this stage passes soon cuz I feel like I'm going insane lol 
We went to meet santa yday but was so packed we didn't cuz Cruz was alredi grumpy I had a leaflet tho and he's coming round the streets on his sleigh in a few days 
Chad breaks up Thursday and cj Friday.. x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh no, hope Cruz cheers up!


----------



## Bevziibubble

How is everyone doing?


----------



## donnarobinson

Not to bad thanks so cold I went to see Cj's first xmas play today I was so proud he was only singing but was dressed as a donkey and oh I felt like crying I don't no where my babies gone he looked so cute x 

Cruz has been happier past two days and slept better last night hope he stays happier x 
Hope ur all ok x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww well done CJ!

Glad Cruz has been happier :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I gave Cruz his bed bottle downstairs last night instead of in his bedroom he went to bed awake moaned For a minute or two then slept right through from 6pm - 5.15am probably a coincidence but from now on it's milk downstairs before bed he then dozed back of til nearly 6ish :) 
I would get up at 5.30ish every time if it ment he slept thru lol! he's just fort his nap for 40 mins as well so I'll be moving that later tomorrow x roll on when he's on one good nap a day :) x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for good night! Hope he does the same again :)


----------



## Lucy3

Nothing better than a good night!! 

I have Annabel's party tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it but also a bit stressed/nervous! So much to get together still and of course I haven't organised anything for me to wear! 

Annabel has a few more words, it's so cute! I love hearing her little voice. She's still so tiny. I haven't had to buy new clothes for her in so long! I'm thinking she'll have another big growth spurt soon!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Annabel has a great party! 


Yay for words! James babbles but only really says dada in context. He is a daddy's boy!


----------



## Lucy3

I'm not sure why I thought having a party at home was a good idea.. too much work! &#128561;

Bev, my DS is a daddy's boy too! He said dadda for literally a year before he would say mama &#128580;


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope the party goes well Lucy 
Cruz says cheese when I take a picture it's so cute doesn't actually say cheese properly but u can tell he's trying to say that he says dada to loads he does say mama but not really he woke once last night he had been sleeping til at least 6 but last two days it's been earlier but he's sleeping loads better at night so suppose can't have it all lol 
Chad broke up yday from nursery &I I was so emotional he won't have the same worker when he goes back as he's moving to rising 3s getting him ready for nursery and I was so sad so was she she's such a nice woman me and chad are going to miss her 
We got her a lovely Christmas present tho a nice mug with a photo of her and chad on she will love it .. you when teachers aren't ment to have favourites but do lol she told me how much she will miss chad and said she will cry when e leaves she tried to talk me into leaving him at that nursery but it's so difficult taking him and cj to two different places so chads going to the nursery on the school from April 
There was a letter out so long back saying parents are nkt to request teachers on social media do u think this stil stands once the child has left th school? Ino she would to see chad as he gets bigger x


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, 

Hope the party went well Lucy! I can't wait for Isabelle's first birthday! 

I love this stage when they start babbling.. Isabelle imitates loads of sounds and keeps doing this fake cough and laugh!&#128517; She sat with Dh pointing at baby and adult animals when he asked which one was which in a book..!! I was very impressed he told her the difference a couple of times and the. She knew! I just forget what they can do at this age then I'm always so impressed when they do!&#128556;&#128513;

We're off to a Christmas party at my sisters boys friends place tonight.. they run an equestrian centre and put on big parties in their barn.. kids will love it !

Everyone all ready for xmas? I feel like money is flying out constantly at the moment x


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is so funny he likes copying us to and making noises with his mouth and hand .. I'm ready for xmas I do have a few to get for the oh but I'm done kids wise I'm so excited! I've been so spoile I'm having my hair done on Tnuesday to can't wait x
Have a great time at the party Emily x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is so clever how Isabelle could point to the correct animals!


James likes making the noises with his mouth and hand too. Although he's lazy and likes us to do it for him sometimes with his mouth!


----------



## embeth

Enjoy your haircut donna..I love having my hair done mainly for the peace I get for a while it's like heaven!!i was thinking about booking myself an appointment but really shouldn't spend anymore! We paid this week for our flights for our trip to Florida next year.. the price of flying is crazy!


----------



## embeth

A recent pic of Isabelle!&#128521;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1870.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bevziibubble

So cute!


----------



## Lucy3

Hi Isabelle! So cute &#128156;

Enjoy your haircut Donna! 

Haha James sound so funny Bev &#128514;

I've just got home from getting sooo many princess balloons for tomorrow.. I looked crazy! They were hanging off the trolley then I had to stuff them all in the car &#128514; Hope the party goes well. I know I'll cry when we sing happy birthday. I seriously can't believe she's almost 1 &#128561;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww it's so sad thinking our babies are going to be one. This time last year we were on labour watch!


----------



## Bevziibubble

How did the party go? :)


----------



## Lucy3

It went went thanks Bev! I think because she's not actually one yet I didn't cry..I. bet i do on her actual birthday &#128546; The cake I ordered was huge!! Like it could have fed 100 people &#128514; Looks like we'll be eating cake for the next week! She's slept through the night two nights in a row now! Best Christmas present I could ask for! I've taken her out of her sleeping bag and also into our old stokke cot (the oval shape one) so the combination of two seems to be working! 

How's everyone going?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww glad it went well :)

That's great she's sleeping through the night! 



James has learnt to kick a ball today! Holly is very good at football and can't wait to play with him!


----------



## Lucy3

Yay go James! That's impressive! So he's walking now??


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes he's walking now. He's not very steady yet, he looks like a drunk baby :laugh2:


----------



## Lucy3

Wow! Go James! &#128079;&#127995; Haha love the drunk baby walk!


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad the party went well Lucy x


----------



## embeth

Glad it went well Lucy! And we'll done annabel sleeping through the night.. that's great &#128512;

That's so cute James can kick a ball bev.. clever boy!i remember my eldest used to love kicking a ball when he was toddling.. and now at 10 he loves football!

We have friends and their two children round for a little xmas gathering today very stressful morning with my big ones having tantrums tho.. would quite like to rewind and go back to bed and start again today!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you're having a stressful day :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no, those days are so hard when kids decide to be in bad moods &#128553; Are they on school holidays yet? 

I'm so glad her party is done, it took all of Sunday just to get over it! She woke up at 2am last night so the sleeping through only lasted 2 nights, oh well. But she didn't get up till 8am so I'll take that as a win! 

Is it really cold over in the U.K.? It's just started to warm up here.


----------



## donnarobinson

I thought Cruz was sleeping better till last night when he woke for over a hour again! He has his last bottle before bed downstairs now I need to bite the bullet and stop the night feed but seriously i just do anything to get him back to sleep
Chads got a chest infection and he's teething his back teeth are stil not thru properly he won't eat and is so miserable 
I hope there al ok for xmas bet one of them is ill 
Yeh it's cold here now ! Alton it hasn't been to to bad the last few days I don't think cold but not really freezing 
I like winter tho I like dark cosy nights .. I can't believe xmas is nearly here and out babies are nearly one it doesn't seem it x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry Cruz had a bad night :( I am the same, anything to get them back to sleep quickly! 

Poor Chad, I hope he is better soon :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun Cruz slept fine last night thank god lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad he slept well!


----------



## Lucy3

I also do whatever it takes it get them down quickly!


----------



## embeth

It is cold here around 7 degrees today!i do like the dark cosy nights as well tho! 

I went with my sister and two little ones to visit my other sister in London today! The driving was crazy it took us so long to get home.. sat nav took
Us all through central London! Saw all the sights driving past but it mad driving around there no one stops for anyone! Exhausted now!


----------



## Lucy3

Aww I love London! I remember it being so festive at Christmas. Your sister must have loved having you visit her with your littlies !


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that sounds lovely! :)


----------



## embeth

It was lovely going down to see her.. we went and had a pub lunch and a little trip to the park.. she comes home Friday for Christmas to stay at my mums so looking forward to family time!

London is lovely at xmas just so so busy.. we drove past winter wonderland at Hyde park bright flashing lights everywhere, then Buckingham palace Jacob was most interested in whether he could go and sat hello to the queen &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I went into central London at Christmas about 7 years ago. It was very festive but so busy though!


----------



## embeth

Where abouts in the Uk are u bev?? Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm in runcorn :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I've only been to London twice &#128514; One was to Wembley arena and to stay with my friend I went to blazin squad when I was 16 lol and I went to central London and chingford one time 

We've been at a Christmas party for kids at the pub 
Santa and mr tumble were there they all had a meal and have played xmas games etc I've just come home as it's cruzs bedtime and he's tired my oh still has cj and chad there x 
I've been feeling really down lately I feel fat and ugly lol and I've always been such a confident person 
I also have lines on my forehead and feel really old they've just appeared from nowhere and I'm only 29 next month x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds like a fun afternoon :)
Aww you're not fat and ugly at all hun :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

We hosted a family Christmas dinner last night as everyone won't be here on Christmas - it was lovely but after having Annabel's party as well I'm feeling quite tired and ready for Christmas to be over! 

Donna, I think having kids takes its toll on us. You're beautiful, but I do understand feeling a bit yuck! I'm having some skin issues, I've been breaking out big time &#128584; The pill helped but now I'm not sure it is. I know it's hormonal as they're all around my jaw and probably related to weaning Annabel and the change in hormones. I really hope they clear up soon. 

I've got so much Christmas shopping to do still! I always leave it to the last minute, hoping to leave the kids with DH and do some late night shopping tonight!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds like a lovely family dinner :)

Hope you manage to get the Christmas shopping done!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls I'm off to get my hair done today! I was going to go dark but I think I'll regret it so I'm staying blonde x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you enjoy getting your hair done :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas Eve girls x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you! Have a great time :)


----------



## Lucy3

Happy Christmas Eve ladies! &#127876;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy Christmas eve!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James feeling festive despite having a cold! 
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20161224_144552.jpg


----------



## embeth

Such a cutie bev! 

Have a lovely Christmas Eve everyone.. we're on our way to family for a take away! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Enjoy your takeaway and have a great Christmas!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all have a great day :xmas9:


----------



## donnarobinson

Merry Christmas everyone hope your having a fab day x


----------



## Bevziibubble

James' first Christmas <3

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20161225_085105.jpg


----------



## Lucy3

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Awww so cute James! 

It's Boxing Day here, it was soooo hot yesterday! 36 degrees! Had a fab day but glad Christmas is over!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, I can't even imagine it being that hot at Christmas!
Glad you had a good day :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls glad everyone had good a Christmas . Boxing Day here as well and I'm glad xmas is over to lol! 
I literally have no room for anything so my tree is coming down today I want to tidy the whole house and can't while it's up the kids won't no any different really so it's ok lol x


----------



## Lucy3

I cant wait to take my tree down too Donna! I love de cluttering! &#128514;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I want to take ours down soon too. I feel so depressed after Christmas is over and just want it all put away!


----------



## donnarobinson

Mines down now and living room is spotless for now lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm jealous! Really need to get our living room tidied out. Toys are overflowing everywhere.


----------



## embeth

Hope everyone had a great Christmas.. we had a lovely one despite everyone apart from me and Isabelle suffering with a sickness bug!! Nightmare!my 8 year old still isn't over it completely and I'm so scared I'm
Going to get it! Hate hate hate feeling sick!

Bev James looks so cute.. love that Christmas outfit! 

Lucy 36 degrees!! Omg! Just can't imagine that at Christmas.. it was 11 here on Christmas Day and I kept hearing how mild it was compared to normal!!

I love to de clutter to, have toys everywhere with nowhere to put them, will
Out my tree down on Saturday Christmas until the weekend here! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you have had bugs :( I hope that you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

We had bugs at Christmas too, such a downer. Think I'll put the tree down on the weekend too. 

I got to go out for lunch at the cricket today, very special day without kids! But Annabel slept 6pm then woke just after I got home at 8pm. Now she'll be up till at least 10 &#128553;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you have a good day :)


----------



## embeth

Glad you had a nice child free time Lucy! Hope annabel doesn't stay up too late for u!

I went to sales today at John Lewis.. crazy crazy there sooo many people out for a bargain! Only 5pm now and I'm back in my pjs jeans are uncomfortable with me eating so much over xmas! Isabelle is really up
And about now she's crawling and pulling up and cruising, so pleased was beginning to think she'd never move!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay well done Isabelle!

I've eaten loads over Christmas too!


----------



## Spudtastic

Happy Christmas everyone. I hope you are enjoying your holidays. It's been the first time in 9 years that both my husband and I haven't worked like crazy people so I'm loving it as are the kids.

I can't believe our babies are about to turn 1. 

What presents are you getting? I have Serens birthday mid Jan then two weeks later I have my eldest daughters birthday. 

I've been trying to get my dh to get the snip. Even though part of me just loves creating a human being I don't have the energy for more.

And my sister is visiting from the UK. I may stay up until midnight on New years eve for the first time in 5 years.


----------



## Bevziibubble

The year has gone so fast. I've no idea what to get James for his birthday. He's not really into toys and just wants everything he shouldn't have!


----------



## donnarobinson

I think I'm mainly buying Cruz clothes for his birthday he has to many toys and had lots for Christmas! I don't think they ever really want toys at this age just mess with things they shouldn't lol. He slept thru last night he's a bit wheezy again damn weather ! 

It's Cruz birthday the 12th Jan and then mine the 15th !! 
Then I hVe Cj's 13th Feb 
And chads 4th march then Craig 28th march but then that's the birthdays out the way for my immediate family at least lol x 
We've been to the wacky warehouse today! The kids had a play and we had food it cost us about £50 in total! 85p for a little cut of squash! I could buy a whole bottle for that lol kids had fun tho. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for Cruz sleeping through! Sorry he's a bit wheezy. I hope he's feeling better soon :hugs:



Holly's birthday is in February so birthdays two months in a row here too.


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/B0E0581B-C59A-4F3D-B09C-CEDB56DCED80_zpsje7zweci.jpg

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/B0E85930-FA7A-42FD-AF36-8A3AB09008F3_zpsngxlgskn.jpg

Almost 1 loving bath time x


----------



## Bevziibubble

He's so cute! <3


----------



## Lucy3

Aww Cruz, such a happy boy! Loving his bubble bath &#128153;

It's Annabel's birthday tomorrow but as we had such a big party for her I'm not doing anything tomorrow really. She has no idea! &#128514; I feel bad her birthday is so close to Christmas and New Years. It's also my DS birthday in February. If we have anymore babies I'm going to make sure they're in the other half of the year!

How's everyone feeling after this busy time? I'm really tired and need a break from socialising. I feel like I could sleep for days &#128564;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow can't believe it's Annabel's birthday tomorrow. That has gone so fast! Hope she has a great day :)

I'm feeling tired too. But so flat now it's all over:(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Had a lovely day out today at Winter Wonderland and James had his first ride on the teacups :)


----------



## Lucy3

Annabel woke up at 530am today, (very early for her!) but I didn't mind as it's her birthday and that's the time she was born! &#128150; I know now she's 1 I'm going to get super broody &#128514;

Winter wonderland sounds fun Bev! Is it a bit like Disneyland?


----------



## Heather.1987

Havent been on BNB for a while! Cant believe our babies are all going to be 1!


----------



## donnarobinson

Awww happy birthday Annabel bless her ! Can't believe there turning one 
Hope ur ok heather x 2 weeks and Cruz is one x


----------



## Heather.1987

Everything is going great! Hadleigh is so easy going and independent! Its so fun watching her start to play and imitate things! She makes me smile!! We plan on TTC in June...which has always been the plan. And im still dreading it!! I want more kids but I hate TTC, pregnancy, and the newborn stage! The countdown just keeps getting closer and closer and not looking forward to it! But I LOVE it once they turn 3 months!! I cant wait to have a bigger family overall!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck with ttc! :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 1st birthday to Annabel!


----------



## Lucy3

How's everyone doing? I have so many friends having babies in 2017, it's going to be so hard not to get too broody! 

Good luck TTC Heather for June! 

What's everyone's plans for the upcoming first birthdays?


----------



## Bevziibubble

We don't have much planned for James' first birthday. Maybe just a little family get together. I've no idea what to even get him yet!


----------



## Lucy3

Sounds nice Bev! I didn't get Annabel anything, I just gave her extra cuddles and attention which she seemed to like! I also just sang happy birthday to her a lot!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww cute!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Anyone got any plans for the new year?


----------



## Lucy3

It's 930pm on New Year's Eve here and I'm on the couch watching tv!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think I'll be doing the same or in bed!


----------



## donnarobinson

Nope we're staying in going to have a few drinks with my oh and then bed for me x Cruz is cutting tooth number 6 x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless. James has 3 teeth. His 4th is almost through.


----------



## embeth

I know people having Babies.. I have been feeling broody lately, i must stop
Though.. cannot have 5 children!!Take away and tv here tonight! We'll just have a little family gathering for Isabelle's birthday. I'll just get her a little thing to open, she's started climbing the stairs this week which means I have to make sure gates are shut everywhere! We live in a town house so have gates everywhere! Hope u all have lovely evenings! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am broody too. I think I will be however many babies I have though!


----------



## embeth

That's my problem bev! Where does it end!!


----------



## Heather.1987

I wonder who will be the first one pregnant! I cant believe someone hasn't gotton knocked up within the year already!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think two or three ladies from the group already have!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ye I was going to say there is a few pregnant 
I hate fireworks I hope they don't wake my kids lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the fireworks didn't wake you all. I didn't actually hear any but a house down the road was playing music so loudly it was like a nightclub! So that stopped me sleeping!


----------



## embeth

Happy new year everyone!!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512; it's so nice we're all still chatting so long after finding out we were expecting our Jan bundles!


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's great we are all still in touch :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz didn't sleep great last night I barely had any sleep was so tired and I had to go to the emergency drs at the hospital because I've had such a sore ankle I went to the drs who said it's because I have flat feet and to buy insoles for it I've ordered some but I wasn't convinced it's that and my ankle has got worse its swollen and so sore can barely walk 
So I went and they told me I've probably tore a tendon or ligament one or the two can't remember which lol she gave me naproxen to take for a week and said it's nothing to do with having flat feet .. I've got to go back to the drs if it doesn't get better in a week x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that your ankle is better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Morning girls, how's everyone today?? Last day of Dh being off today so back to normality tomorrow &#128530;

On a good note I registered and paid for a course to train as a personal trainer yesterday so the studying will begin soon!!&#128556;&#128556; I hope to specialise in pre and post natal fitness and also children's fitness so I have a link if I want to go back to teaching.. all very exciting!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great Embeth! :)


We are all OK here. Hopefully going to the park this afternoon although it's freezing!


----------



## Lucy3

Hope the park isn't too awful Bev! &#128561;

Embeth that's great! When does the course begin? 

My DH is back to work tomorrow too. Life is so much easier with two parents at home! 

I feel like Annabel is changing so quickly at the moment. She's almost walking now and she's picking up new words all the time. I seriously can't handle how quickly she's growing up &#128546;


----------



## Lucy3

Hope your ankle is ok Donna xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

My DH is back to work tomorrow too. Not looking forward to that :(


----------



## embeth

Dh back to work here too!&#128543; Ironing for me today!

The course is mainly online study Lucy apart from exams/practical assessments so hoping to get all the bits through today and get started!i know what you mean by then changing its so far. Isabelle in the space of a month has gone from not really moving much to being everywhere and into everything.. I think she ll be walking by her first birthday at the end of the month. Don't know what's wrong with me the last few days but have serious thoughts of another baby!! Need to stop, it's crazy!


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz won't even stand unaided he's fine at walking with his walker etc but god knows my other two were walking at 10/11 months I thought Cruz would to but nope lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's hard not to be broody. I think I will always be broody but the more I think about it, the more I think I am just going to stick to two kids, I don't think I could cope with any more!


----------



## donnarobinson

Defo no more here 3 is enough.


----------



## embeth

Isabelle will only stand unaided when occupied.. as soon as she realises she isn't holding on to something or we aren't holding her she sits down!


----------



## Lucy3

What does your DH think about one more embeth? Do you think there would be much of a difference between 4 and 5? I think you should do it! &#128521; I'm going to try and wait for number 3. I try and tell myself 2 is enough but I just don't feel like I'm 'done'.


----------



## donnarobinson

I was going to say he can do it but only if he doesn't realise x 
I felt done after two then the feelings crept in of wanting one more I had a coil fitted which I regretted instantly good job it fell out i was stil petrified about number 3 tho x


----------



## embeth

My Dh says he's done and I agree sometimes then the feeling hits me! Having 4 is pretty crazy at times I feel like I have to do crowd control when we go out!&#128514; I want to get my course done then we go to Florida in October.. I plan to see how I feel after that!! I'm 36 so times not on my side!!

3 is no problem Lucy u should def go for another!4 is fun donna.. to be honest the eldest two are far more trouble than the smallest!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Embeth - that's awesome about your course. I was just wondering when you manage to do any fitness with 4 kids and then realised your always doing fitness with 4 kids lol. Do you manage any specific work outs? I struggle as dh doesnt reslly like looking after the kids when Seren is still so young and i find it hard to work out at home as one of my kids usually needs me just after the warm up. Any tips would be appreciated.
I'm reslly keen for some study too thought I'm not sure yet. Maybe nutrition or photography or jewellery. I need a change of direction work wise. 

I'm like Bev. I will always be broody but 2 is enough for me. I do sometimes feel like I'm missing a baby (but I had a few losses too). As great as my husband us he does tend to let me do everything regarding kids and housework. I'm not sure I have the energy for 3. I don't want another baby yet I still feel there's another around. I can't explain it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

My husband is the same although improves from time to time after I've had a good moan at him!


----------



## Spudtastic

Bevziibubble said:


> My husband is the same although improves from time to time after I've had a good moan at him!

Same here. Or like yesterday I say look after the kids I'm going to the toilet on my own
Then just as I'm in there I hear him go outside so I have to rush out as fast as I can!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Typical! I feel like mine always chooses the easy option and looks after whichever kid is behaving better at the time!


----------



## embeth

Spud.. I try and do a couple of runs a weeks.. only a few miles and also a a cardio workout a couple of times at home.. again only 30 minutes, maybe u could do a work out DVD while your littlest one sleeps? kneMy Dh can be very lazy with the house etc if I don't nag but he is quite good at taking the kids..he goes to the gym before work 3x a week and my argument is I have just as much right to keep fit as he does! It must be hard for u if your hubby isn't great at doing his share with the kids, I don't think I could have managed 4 on my own plus he works from home which makes things easier. Xx


----------



## Lucy3

I know what you mean about feeling like there's a baby missing Spud. I haven't had any losses but I still feel like there's one hanging around me. I know I'll end up having another but the thought of doing it all over does panic me! also I'm pretty sure my DH would be happy to stop at 2 so I'll be the one driving it which adds more pressure on. Plus I find the first trimester so hard with being sick. Embeth that sounds like a good plan waiting till after Florida to see how you feel. Are you going to Disneyland again ? 

So I'm going back to study in February... I got into a bachelor of Midwifery &#128561; I can't believe I got in. I'm so nervous! I'm going to just do 2 subjects (full time is 4) first semester and see how I go. I haven't studied in 10 years so I'll be a bit rusty. It's a 3 year full time course so I'm guessing I'll finish in 5 years minimum...hope I stick to it!


----------



## Heather.1987

It's crazy how babies develop differently! Reading about babies just standing and taking a few steps and i look over at Hadleigh and see her grab the remote and literally RUNNING away with it! Its impressive to see a small 8 month old walking....but i tell ya its so stressful too...even still! She may have been an early walker but she doeant talk much at all! Just basic mama dada and maybe just once or twice a day!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news Lucy! Good luck :)

James doesn't say much either


----------



## embeth

Amazing Lucy!im a little jealous, have thought about doing midwifery so many times but always worry about the shifts and doing a whole other degree, when do u start? Please let me know how u find it! Well done for getting on the course!

Yeah we going to Disneyworld again in October.. I'm a little Disney crazy!&#128556;

Isabelle doesn't say many actual words mama dada and occasional other words.. our dog walked over to her yesterday he's called buzz so she pointed and said ba! She likes to babble constantly no sense to it tho!


----------



## Lucy3

I'll let you know how the course goes embeth. I'm so nervous! even just doing 2 subjects is so scary! I start the end of February and the semester goes for 10 weeks then exams. when does your course start? 

Heather i still can't believe Hadleigh walked at 8 months! 

How's your ankle Donna?


----------



## embeth

Exciting tho! My course starts today!!i received my. Information email to access the online study do once the kids are in bed later I'll be hitting the books!&#128170;&#128521; what will u do about childcare when you start??


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your course :)


----------



## Heather.1987

Good luck embeth!

I wish Hadleigh babbled! Its so cute to hear....but she really doesnt do much talking at all! She can either get what she wants by herself or points or landon understands what she needs without talking!


----------



## embeth

That's so cute her brother understands! Isabelle does seem to think she's having a full on conversation with you it's all just random sounds, v sweet tho. She has a fake laugh and cough at the moment she likes to do to make everyone laugh!


----------



## Lucy3

Awww babies trying to talk and copy is so cute &#128525;

I'm going to keep the babysitter I had last year (she's a nursing student!) as my hours are a bit all over the place. I'm only going into university on Mondays and Fridays if I stick to just doing 2 subjects and they're not full days. My DS starts preschool this year (YAY!!) so hopefully I'll be able to get some study in while Annabel sleeps and he's in preschool. He's only there 3 days and 3 hours at a time so it's not much. I don't start placement until the end of next year so that feels ages away! 

Yay for hitting the books embeth!! How did it go?


----------



## embeth

That's so exciting Lucy. Just two days at uni isn't bad at all.. Theres part of me that would still love to do midwifery. The studying was a nightmare! The firr evening all week Isabelle hasn't woken and they hadn't activated my account online as they should so I couldn't do any! 

I think I may need to think about stopping breastfeeding in the near future.. she just wants it all the time at the moment.. all day all evening driving me crazy. I want to get to a year so at the end of the month I may think about what is best. It's so great not having to worry about putting on weight tho.. once I stop I'll have to start eating less!!


----------



## Lucy3

I stopped breastfeeding about 2 weeks ago. I wasn't entirely ready but the pill ready reduced my supply so it just kind of happened. I always feel so sad the week after I stop, I guess it's the change in hormones? I'm still a bit sad about it but also love giving her a bottle and leaving her to it!


----------



## embeth

Did u just stop altogether? I can never just cut down and have to go cold turkey.. Isabelle's going to go crazy tho.. she loves it. How was annabel with stopping? Xx


----------



## Lucy3

With my DS I had to go cold turkey as he just wouldn't take milk any other way but with Annabel she finally take a bottle a few months ago so I gradually weaned over about a month. When I cut way back she also stopped co sleeping (her choice!) so it was a big change for me. She all of a sudden grew up! &#128546; I seriously don't know where the last few months have gone!


----------



## embeth

Oh wow.. mine all co sleep until at least 4! I'm so bad at getting them in their own bed.. 

Currently watching my middle son at football training.. ok so cold it said 0 degrees in the car! Freezing!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mine both bedshare with me too. 


Yikes that's cold!


----------



## Heather.1987

Ill be done breastfeeding when she turns one. Both of my kids started to wean around 9 months and wanted nothing to do with feeding.

Both of my kids were shipped off to their own bed in their own room ASAP! Hadleigh transitioned over at 4 weeks old! We all sleep better that way. Both of my kids are great sleepers! I love sending both kids to bed and just lay them down and say goodnight and leave! I need my kid free time!


----------



## Lucy3

Our sleep set up at the moment is currently Im in Annabel's bedroom (she's in her cot and I'm in the double bed in there) and my DS and DH are upstairs in their own rooms. Sounds crazy but it seems to work for now! I'm closer to the kitchen so I can get her bottles in the night quickera d my DH gets decent sleep and goes to DS on the odd times he wakes up. Hope she stops her night bottle soon though! I feel like I need to ''restore' my marriage! &#128556;


----------



## Bevziibubble

It works for us my DH being in a different room. He gets more sleep that way and he likes his man cave with all his gadgets in there, LOL.


I have James' 1 year review this afternoon.


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz has slept through for three nights in a row! Hoping he keeps it up I made his bottles v weak grauduallt getting less powder so he was having 5oz water 1 scoop milk think he got bored lol 
He has cows milk of a morning now and sometimes a bit in afternoon he doesn't always have milk then tho x 
Can't believe he's one in 6 days 
Cruz babbles he can say cheese when u take a picture nothing much tho 

Cruz is in his cot in his own room as well 
I'm of to get Cj's repeat bloods done today I hope they come back normal x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay that's great Cruz has slept through for 3 nights now! :D

Hope CJ's bloods come back normal.


----------



## Lucy3

Good idea reducing the formula in the bottle Donna! I'm going to try that. Hope CJs results come back all clear x


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun Cruz slept thru again 
Yeh I would they also say to never make more then they drink the previous night so if she only drinks 3oz only make that the next night but I just stuck with 5oz water and reduced the scoops we got down to 1 scoop x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great Cruz slept through again :D

James' review yesterday went well. He is 20 lbs 11oz which is just under 50th centile. And 75cm which is between 25th and 50th centiles. I'm surprised about the height as he used to be so tall.


----------



## Spudtastic

James just could be about to have a growth spurt! 

We have Serens cot next to our bed but Seren sleeps in our bed and Isla sleeps in the cot. It's hard because I love my kids near me yet I really want my own space back. 

My sister is visiting from England. I hadn't seen her in nearly 5 years. She brought a friend. They were buying a car to go on a big road trip but my susters friend crashed into our gate and knocked down concrete posts. It's a long story (she also broke house window) but I didn't want my sister in a car being driven by this person.So now they are going to book a tourist bus. 

My dh has been really sick too. I thought it was man flu at first so I didn't give him sympathy. Turns out an ear infection led to a blood infection and pneumonia. Yes I felt bad.


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no! Your poor DH! Im the same, I always give no sympathy &#128584; Glad your sister has found a bus tour she can go on instead of driving. 

Bev, I really think it depends on how much the person who's measuring holds down their legs - my nurse squishes Annabel down so hard she manages to get an extra centimetre out of her &#128514; Is Holly tall? I feel
Like Annabel hasn't grown in length much. She's still not fitting out her 6-12 month clothes. She's due for a big growth spurt! 

I'm so jealous of you getting a full nights sleep Donna! I'm going to try less formula tonight &#128077;&#127995;

We went to a Peppa Pig 'playdate' today. It was expensive and not very good!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly was always tiny for her age but she's more average now.


----------



## Spudtastic

The only reason I get a good nights sleep is because i cosleep. 

Hi Heather. Good to hear from you.


----------



## embeth

Hope your Dh is better soon spud xx 

I'm going to have to sort out Isabelle's feeling soon she just wakes sooo much in the evening and then sometimes is randomly awake at night. Like last night I didn't go to bed until gone 12 as I have started my studying and then she woke at 12.40 and was just talking and hitting my face for ages!!so tired today! 

Any of u breastfeeding mums get random period pains but no period?? I have on and off for ages been getting period cramps that stick around for a day or two then go but no spotting or anything, not even any discharge! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have been the same lately. I don't think AF is on its way though as it didn't get it back until 16 months last time, but I don't know what the random cramps are though :|


----------



## embeth

Me either bev never get mine back until I have cut back
To hardly any feeding x
These cramps are anniying tho!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

They are annoying :(


----------



## Heather.1987

I got period cramps a lot a month or 2 before my period showed. This was actually the longest its gone! With landon I got it 7 weeks pp and every month since. I didnt get mine back til about 9 months with hadleigh. This is my longest cycle so far...which is good. Im normally 35 days but its been coming every 20. So annoying!


----------



## embeth

Mine have never really come back until I've more or less stopped, over 2 years with my second. This is the first time in the 4 times I've fed that I've had frequent cramps like this without a period x


----------



## Lucy3

I had that embeth, then when I did stop bf I got the heaviest period over Christmas. It would wake me at night, it was awful! Went for 10 days! But my acne and the bloating cleared up after the mamouth period came. That sucks that Isabelle is waking. Maybe you could start with a bottle in the evening for her if she'll take it?


----------



## Heather.1987

Maybe implantation cramping ;)


----------



## embeth

Haha I doubt it heather! &#128521; My god Dh would freak!!&#128514; I was thinking of trying a bottle Lucy or she drinks water fine from a cup could try that. I don't think it's hunger though it's just comfort and habit I just dread stopping as the first few days/nights are hell!! Will have to do something though as I'm never going to get work done for my course as the evenings are the only time I have xx


----------



## Lucy3

I know, stopping is so hard! But if it means you get your evenings (and hopefully nights!) back then it's worth it. I hate the hormone shift (and smaller boobs! &#128561;) when I stop bf.


----------



## Spudtastic

I've been getting the cramps too. Last time af came back 10.5 months pp. Seren will be one next week so I'm expecting af soon. 
My last af was in March 2015. I haven't missed it.
I plan on breastfeeding until 2 years old.


----------



## Spudtastic

It's also wierd to think when Isla was Serens age (11 months) we started ntnp again then ttc soon afterc but Seren didn't arrive until 2 years later.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James is one year old today! I can't believe how fast the year went!


----------



## Spudtastic

Happy birthday James.

The year has just flown by. Crazy.


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy birthday James. X


----------



## embeth

Happy birthday James!!hope he has a lovely day! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks everyone :D


----------



## Lucy3

Happy Birthday James!! :) have a lovely day with your baby boy Bev!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your all well 2 days till cruzs birthday it's gone so fast x


----------



## Bevziibubble

It has gone too fast!


----------



## embeth

Morning girls, 

How's everyone? Any plans for Cruz's birthday donna?

Has anyone ever had any bladder/urine trouble? Months ago I noticed these weird dark flakes in my wee.. odd and freaked me out. I've been obsessed with my wee ever since and have seen off dark specks on occasion, then last week I had to go more than usual
And noticed once some blood spots on the tissue! Panic! Went to the doc the next day clear urine test she wasn't worried then same thing happened Sunday just a couple of tiny bloody spots!! So went again to the doc today another urine test clear no blood or anything so just having some blood tests.. she didn't seem
That concerned but I can feel my health anxiety going crazy.. where the hell is this blood coming from.. I'm sure it's not vaginal or anything else so worried why I'm having it &#128528;&#128533;


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is strange. I thought I had a UTI a few months back and they put me on antibiotics for it but the sample came back clear. Maybe it's just one of those weird things that doesn't turn out to be anything, bodies can be strange :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

That sounds odd embeth. Get a referral to a urologist if your GP isn't looking into it enough xx


----------



## Lucy3

Have you been doing more exercise than usual?


----------



## embeth

I run a couple of times a week and quite a high intensity cardio work out once or twice a week.. the gp didn't seemed concerned at all.. and I've seen two now! I think because my samples are clear of anything they don't worry. The frequency has only been in the day and not at night also.. I'm hoping these bloody tests are ok if they are I will keep an eye and go back again if it happens again! It's weird because my urine looks healthy and clear and I have no pain other than these period aches which I don't think are related! I'm imagining all horrid things like bladder cancer!!&#128563;I've never even had a UTI before!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm sure all is fine Emily but can totally relate cuz I'm the same Anything is wrong and I'm thinking it's something really wrong. X


----------



## donnarobinson

The doctor just rung me everything is fine all his white cells etc are normal the viral infection he had had gone the iron has come up loads but just not quiet enough to stop the iron so continue it for another 2 months and then he has to have another blood test which he won't be happy about he nearly ripped it out last time lol I mentioned the lump again lol and h said he will check it again for me but he said the glands are normal to be felt he said u can feel clusters of glands in a lot of people if there was Sumat wrong his iron wouldn't rise even on iron would it and all the other results are fine I feel slightly better now because Ino his eating is bad and Ino that's why his iron wouldn't be great x
Would u girls be happy wiTh that x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great hun. I would be happy with that as it sounds like his iron is rising well :)


----------



## embeth

Thanks donna x hopefully it's just one of those things just hoping my blood tests are clear and I have no more spots of blood! 

Glad the tests came back good.. he will be fine, all my kids have raised glands that stay up forever, I do too! X


----------



## Heather.1987

Happy belated birthday james!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you!


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth could be from exercising? I'm sure the blood work will come back clear but I'm glad you're getting it done. 

That sounds good Donna, I'd be happy with the result. Sounds like you have a thorough Dr :) 

I've been so sleep deprived and I think stressed that I've been sleep walking . It happens to me when I'm having bad sleep which usually happens when I'm away. It's weird because I remember what I'm doing (usually walking around in the dark and feel like I'm lost/stuck). I hate it! Makes me so tired and cranky the next day. The other night I kept myself up worrying about what would happen if my DH and I both died! I got myself in such a mess. It's crazy how kids can make us so anxious!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls yeh Emily I do remember u saying I'm going to try and relax I really don't want to oss my anxiety onto the kids I think I need to see a dr my anxiety is really bad lately

Bless you Lucy I worry about the same things to x


----------



## embeth

Having kids makes me so anxious, I was awful when my elder two were younger got myself in such a state! I'm slightly better now, still worry excessively about things though having all these little people relying on you is big pressure!

Hope the sleep gets better for you Lucy.. is annabel sleeping well still? 


I've been to the gym tonight.. joined one my friend goes to hopefully help meChill Out a bit! X


----------



## Spudtastic

I love you ladies. I came on here to talk about my anxieties. Isla had a headache at bedtime and I'm worrying about all sorts of scenarios. I have terrible anxiety.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the anxiety ladies :hugs:
My health anxiety is just awful. I never used to be like this but I feel like I have so much to lose now that I've had kids and it just sends me into a panic.


----------



## embeth

I'm the same bev anything health related with me or the kids and I panic and jump to the worst things possible! Dh is much more chilled I drive him crazy xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lol I drive my DH crazy too. He just can't see the fuss about it!


----------



## Spudtastic

Bevziibubble said:


> Sorry about the anxiety ladies :hugs:
> My health anxiety is just awful. I never used to be like this but I feel like I have so much to lose now that I've had kids and it just sends me into a panic.

Yes this. Part of my role as mummy is protector. I worry so much.


----------



## Spudtastic

And how I cry when I read the signatures of ladies on here who have lost babies.


----------



## Lucy3

I asked my parents yesterday if the anxiety gets any better as the kids get older (they have 4 kids) and they said not really! They still worry about us now and we're adults with our own kids! But I guess it's in a different way. I got to the point yesterday where I just cried as it was all too overwhelming. so my sister came and took me out and we left our kids with our parents. Having a few hours off was made a big difference. Big hugs to all of us with our worry/anxiety - it's hard work xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs: I was hoping it would get better as they got older. I guess there is always something to worry about though. I'm dreading the teen years!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I think the woRry just changes 

Cruz is 1 today! &#10084;&#65039; X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy birthday Cruz! I hope he has a great day :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun I have no idea what's got into Cruz lately but god he's hard work he screams the place down every time I put him for a nap he cries when he goes to bed he screams when I put him in his cot to get bath ready etc and I mean really screams! HEs always been great for naps and bed x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope he grows out of it soon :(


----------



## embeth

Happy birthday Cruz! Hope his had a lovely day.. hope he grows out of his screaming soon!! 

Sorry to all of those anxious! I'm coming to accept this is the way I'll always be it's quite depressing really.. I've been scared all week the phone will ring over my blood test results, nothing yet but only had them done Tuesday morning. My Dh thinks I'm stressing over nothing.. doesn't feel like nothing tho!!

Hope you're feeling better Lucy it's great to get some time away. I went down to London last week with my mum and sister altho we had the two little ones but it was still such a nice break from everything xx


----------



## Heather.1987

happy birthday cruz!


----------



## Lucy3

Happy birthday Cruz!! &#128153; Oh no, hope the screaming phase is a quick one! 

A break from things makes everything feel manageable for me. When I go weeks without a few hours off I get so overwhelmed &#128561; And of course being super tired makes things feel much worse than they actually are. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day, it's raining today which is nice, it's been so hot!


----------



## Bevziibubble

A break is good. Just being in a change of scenery can really help sometimes :)

I started back at the gym yesterday!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls it took my ages to settle him for bed then he woke at 4.50 went quiet til 5.15 cried I had to lie next to his cot for ages and he just not long woke at 6.40 I was up three time with Cj as he's poorly he said was sent home from school Ino he's got tonsillitis dr didn't give him antibiotics tho said go back it he doesn't get better in a few days chad woke up once and then wouldn't go back to sleep I'm shattered x


----------



## embeth

Oh poor u donna you must be tired, hope today's not too bad for u x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds like a bad night hun :(

:hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Donna, what an awful night. Hope you can somehow get a quick nap in today x 

That's great you've joined the gym Bev! When do you plan on going? Do they have a crèche you can use?


----------



## Bevziibubble

They don't have a creche there so me and DH have to go at alternate times and the other one will stay at home to look after the children!


----------



## embeth

That's what me and Dh have to do.. I'm getting so fed up with having no time to do anything! I'm trying to do this coursework in the evenings but by the time I sit down to do it my brain is too tired to work properly and I've only managed to get to the gym once this week!nightmare!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I really struggle with the lack of time too :(


----------



## Spudtastic

Yeah the lack of time thing sucks here too.

I have so much to do after the kids have gone to bed but all I can manage is reading or watching tv so it doesn't get done. 

I need to stop eating. I have joined a 12 week boot camp where the lady running it is a mum. She has special mums and bubs classes so I'm going to be able to take the kids. I need to do something about my weight.
Interestingly I had a hair analysis yesterday that shows I am lacking in certain minerals that cause sugar cravings e.g. chromium. 

And the past two days I've received really nasty emails from dhs brother and the brothers wide. They disagree with how we're leading our lives and how that affects dhs parents. It's not a biggie but they've decided to abuse me over it via email rather than at and his brother have an adult conversation about it. They are not nice people and it's quite uoset me.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would love one of those hair test analysis tests!

That's so rude of your DH brother and his wife to send you those emails. Very immature of them to do that rather than sit down and have a proper talk about things :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

What's a hair analysis? The texture of my hair changes a fair bit. It was awful today! Or has it nothing to do with the analysis? 

Is your DH from the UK too Spud?


----------



## Spudtastic

The hair analysis takes a bit of hair with a small amount of the skin attached. It is analysed by a machine and the data was sent to Germany where they interpret the results. It was crazily accurate and some of the things were unpleasant. Like Seren has lots of radiation in her sample (mind didn't and neither did islas). Seren has alot of xrays done in the winter here. 
Mine also came up with mould and spores in my gut which totally explains all my breathing illnesses I've had and how I'm really affected by the damp. 
I can try to get rid of the radiation and mould by me taking barely grass and spirilina. This kind of stuff has been described as woo woo but I totally believe in it (I'm mostly woo woo but I believe in vaccinations). 
For me it was so uncanningly accurate. The lady going through the data with me said 'i bet you feel this this and this' or described something about my children. Then specific herbs etc will help. Do barely grass and spirilina help with the radiation and mould. Isla also had eczema and the lady told me what would help it. She also told me what wouldn't help it which is stuff I've tried and didn't work.

My dh is from new Zealand. He has one brother. We live next door to dhs parents and his brother lives at the very top of new zealand, a 3 hour flight away. His bro and sister in law are not nice people. They send rude emails to dh all the time but he ignored them so they started on me. They don't come down much. One time when they were down an old friend of Hamishs was staying here too. The old friend lives in oz and his partner stayed in oz as she couldn't get the holiday. So my dh's sister in law gets the phone of this old friend and sends texts to his partner pretending to be the old friend sending a text to his partner by accident and it read as if he was texting some girl he'd radomly hooked up with.So his partner left in oz thought he was cheating on her on his holiday. That's just not normal.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ooops didn't mean to go on so. Sorry.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds great. Is it expensive to get one done?

Your DH sister in law sounds so childish. I can't believe she did that :(


----------



## Lucy3

What an awful person! Sounds like she has a lot of issues herself. So sad when people do mean things to others. Is Hamish your DH name? It's my fav boys name and my DS was named that until just before he was born as my DH chanages his mind :(


----------



## Spudtastic

Yes he's a Hamish. 

Yes she's an awful person. I think she revels in the nastiness and that the total opposite to me. I'm glad she lives far away from me. Just not far enough.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope she gets bored soon :(


----------



## Lucy3

Argh! I've suddenly got so broody! I was just saying to my parents how I can't imagine wanting another one just a few days ago to this! So annoying!


----------



## donnarobinson

Always the way I was the same after chad didn't want one then suddenly did lol x


----------



## Lucy3

It's crazy how the hormones can just switch on! How are you Donna?


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm good thanks Hun it's my birthday today :) x


----------



## Lucy3

Awwww! Happy birthday Donna! Doing anything special ?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy birthday!


----------



## embeth

Happy birthday Donna!!hooe you have a great day &#128521;

I'm the same Lucy I really want to get pregnant!! I think I have lost my mind! I'm exhausted, never stop have 101 things on my mind and am sitting here thinking I want another baby!!&#128580;&#128580; least you've only got two having three is great!going to 5 may finish me off &#128514;


----------



## Spudtastic

Bevziibubble said:


> Hope she gets bored soon :(
> [/QUeOTE]
> 
> Oh yeah me too. Thanks.


----------



## Spudtastic

Seren is 1 today. We had a small party yesterday. I haven't organised anything today though. 

I love that you ladies are broody. I love the idea of producing another but I don't have the energy. I don't know how you do it, especially embeth. 4 kids and getting to the gym and studying. You are super mum. As are you all.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy birthday to Seren! :)


I am broody but I don't think any amount of kids would change that :haha: I think we are done at two now!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope seren had a love birthday x 
We're back to 5am wake ups errgh fort I had stopped these lol
He has been sleeping through tho 
6pm - 5am but just wish he would do 6-6 lol

I spent the evening up the urgent care centre with Cj last nights night it's a walk in centre but they give appointments if you phone 111 my appointment was 7.30 I didn't get seen til gone 9 

He went to the drs Thursday after being sent home from schooo poorly they said he was ok just give paracetamol well he's been worse temp complaint of ear ache and tummy ache 
So I took him up she looked at his ear and she said it's horrendously sore and he needs antibiotics which I new he did then she said his tonsils are really swollen but it's the ear that's infected and causing the trouble the dr Thursday didn't even check his ears he just seems my kids names and thinks oh her again with them kids I'm sure of it lol 
He's got antibiotics now so hopefully will be feeling better soon x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Poor Cruz, that sounds painful. I hope he's better soon :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

My baby walked from his daddy to me only a few steps but super proud x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Yay, well done Cruz! :D


----------



## Lucy3

Awww good job Cruz! Annabel is starting to walk too, so cute!


----------



## embeth

Hope seren had a lovely birthday. Xx

Well done all the walking babies! &#128521;&#128077; xx

A week tomorrow until Isabelle's birthday, can't believe she will be one she's such a cheeky character makes us all laugh so much. How many teeth do all your little ones have now? Isabelle still only has two and they're taking so long to be fully through they're tiny still! She's forever chewing her finger but I can't see any signs of more coming though xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

James has 4 teeth. They all came through very recently. Holly only had two teeth at a year old though. She was a very slow teether but seemed to deal better with it!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Seren had a great day.

Donna I hope Crux is better. 

Seren had 4 teeth. The bottom two came through at 7months and the top two popped through at Christmas. Isla had her first tooth at 10months and had 8 by the time she was 1.

Seren is also walking, turning, crouching down to pick things up etc. She's been busting keen to walk for ages and is very nimble.

Omg first day of Boot camp today. I felt like a biggest loser contestant wanting to like up. It was good though.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done on the boot camp :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz has 6 teeth two bottom and 4 top ones x I've been spoilt today had a new pandora charm and £200 I spent on clothes was a late birthday prezzie x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely :D


----------



## Lucy3

Yay Donna! Getting new clothes is the best! 

Haha good on your for going to boot camp Spud!


----------



## embeth

Sounds like some lovely birthday treats donna! 

What does everyone do day to day? I'm struggling to know what to do at the moment.. my toddler isn't going to pre school anymore, it was stressing him out so much we stopped it. We're going to send him again in the summer ready for nursery in the autumn. Struggling to know what to do with the two of them
Everyday.. I should go to toddler groups but I hate them! Full of very bitchy women!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I used to go to loads of toddler groups when Holly was a toddler but I didn't really talk to anyone there though. I should get in the habit of going with James but he seems too big for the baby groups and too small for the toddler groups, lol!


----------



## Lucy3

I'm the the same boat embeth! I hate toddler groups (the mum's seems so judgy!) and at the moment the kids just don't want to leave the house. My DS loves playing with his trains and so I just don't bother leaving most days - it gets so dull for me being at home though. My DS is starting Preschool in March, I really hope he likes it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your DS likes preschool :)


----------



## embeth

I know what you mean bev.. my toddler is so anti social
And Isabelle seems too small for toddler groups! She would
Try and be in to everything and probably get hurt by some big lump flying about in the ride ons they have out!they both love music but there are no classes for both ages at once. 

Lucy I haven't left the house this week other than school runs and the gym on Monday evening. It gets a bit depressing!i feel like I need some routine and places to go daily. I meant to say to you Lucy have you been on smnet ? You prob have it's a massive student midwife website, loads of forums etc. I went on it a lot when I was looking to apply xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't really go out much either bar school runs we take The kids to soft play and to families etc id like To get out more to tho 

Cruz slept 6.10-6.10 last night I'm stil tired cuz didn't sleep well x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Cruz slept well but sorry you didn't :(


----------



## Lucy3

What's the website embeth? I've been trying to find one and have only found really old forum posts I've been stalking &#128514;

I don't have any school runs so some days we literally don't leave the house. It's so not like me as I used to be so busy! I start my course in March so looking forward to having a routine to the week.


----------



## embeth

This link should
Work Lucy...

https://studentmidwife.net/midwifery/

I found it really good when u was looking.. xx


----------



## embeth

Not sure if it's a uk thing but some of the forums are good to get help and info where ever u r xx


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks embeth x had a look and it's a uk site but definitely interesting (and slightly terrifying!) I have moments of 'what am I doing?!' 

How's everyone going?


----------



## embeth

Sure you ll love it when you start and get into it. x

Glad it's Friday tomorrow has felt like a long week this week hoping for a nice weekend, although knowing what to do when it's so freezing here is hard! Both big boys have football games Saturday morning which means I'll spend a couple of hours standing in freezing temperatures then! 

Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's so cold. I wouldn't enjoy that! :haha:


----------



## Lucy3

Hope you don't get too cold embeth! Even though it's mid summer here we've had a chilly couple of days and I've got my uggs and dressing gown on! Love it!


----------



## embeth

Hi girls, 
Hope everyone is good. 

Anyone's little one had their 12/13 month injections?? Got a letter to book Isabelle's, just wandering how many it is at once!?! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

We haven't had a letter for James' yet but my health visitor told me that our doctor's surgery are a bit behind with sending them out. 
I think Holly had one in each leg when we went but I can't quite remember. I'm dreading them, I'm always so scared of a bad reaction.


----------



## embeth

I dread them too! My toddler has his pre school ones this week then Isabelle's the following week!&#128555;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope they go well xx


----------



## donnarobinson

We haven't had a letter about cruzs yet 
Mine have always been ok with his ones but I'm not sure if hear have the new meningitis one in? 

It's horrible now because there so aware poor babies! 
We've been to soft play today the kids loved it Cruz slept most the time lol x


----------



## Spudtastic

I dress them too. I'm nz it's the mmr jab. A combined one. I really wish I could do them separately. I belong to some health facebook pages for natural remedies. They are all antivax. I hate reading their stories and opinions because I believe in vaccinations. Overall I'm scared either way that my babies will react. Ugghhh. I just want to keep my babies healthy and safe.


----------



## embeth

I really hate taking them to get it done, this is a horrible age because they're aware yet to young to explain to!&#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Spudtastic

So do any of you ladies get fed up? I love my girls but sometimes I feel like I'm just cooking, cleaning, doing housework and playing from the time I get up to late at night. 
For those with older children does it get easier? I'd really like to do something for myself but I don't know how or when to fit it in unless it's really late at night.
I feel that I look after everyone else and there is noone to look after me. I guess it's the same for all.mums.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Same here! I find myself just counting the hours down until the end of the day sometimes. Us mums do so much and it feels like it's just taken for granted and unrecognised sometimes and I always seem to come last.


----------



## Spudtastic

Yes I was counting down the hours until after bedtime today but now my kids are asleep I have about an hour before I get really tired and go to bed. Or get a second wind and stay up stupidly late, like until midnight.

Sorry you feel the same way Bev but you summed it up perfectly. 

I wish I lived nearer to my mum.


----------



## Lucy3

Aww it's so hard living away from family Spud. And yep, I agree! Being a mum is most often a thankless job. I find it physically and emotionally exhausting! We have to remember to look after ourselves when we can xx


----------



## embeth

Same here! Cleaning cooking kids stuff school runs! That is my life! Spud it's does get easier when they get older and at school unless you're like me and start all again with another one!&#128514; Seriously tho when my two elder were at school before I had Jacob everything's gets so much easier, and you get much more time to yourself hang in there! 

I had the worst period pains yesterday I felt exactly like I do when you're having a really heavy period except no bleeding no spotting or anything.. keep getting them for months now. Eased off a lot today, I'm going to track if they return next month at the same time.. seriously need to think about trying to wean Isabelle off my boobs I think!!shes boob milk crazy tho! It's been a few weeks and I've submitted all my coursework for the first half of my course! Now to revise for the theory exams!


----------



## Lucy3

Wow good job embeth! When did you find time to do your course work? Impressive!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad the pains have eased off today :hugs:


That's a relief to hear that it gets better!


----------



## donnarobinson

It's tough being a mom sometimes I love my boys so much but I do look forward to bedtime a lot to lol x 
Ive had my implant out it has made me constantly bleed I've started the pill tho! X


----------



## embeth

Mainly in the evenings Lucy... once Isabelle's asleep I just sit doing it... in between going into her 100 times!! It's 100% pass required on course work so sure I'll have to re submit with amendments but it's a start!


----------



## Lucy3

That's amazing embeth! Do you qualify as a personal trainer at the end of the course? I seriously considered deferring my course yesterday and doing some teaching instead. But I think I'm just getting cold feet and I'll give it a go. I'm just so nervous! I haven't worked since 2012 so I've been in a baby bubble for so long I don't know how I'll go. End of last year I had a job interview at my old school and it didn't go well &#128561; I was a stumbling mess! Such baby brain! I'm hoping now Annabel basically sleeps through I'll find some more brain power!


----------



## embeth

Yeah it's a two part course.. I have a theory and practical exam to do and will be qualified as a fitness instructor then I go on to complete the personal training part which I think is quite a lot of work! 

Yeah give the midwifery a go, you're bound to be nervous but hopefully you ll love it.. It's nice to get some adult time as well.. that's what I miss about not going to work x


----------



## Lucy3

I am looking forward to some adult time! 
It must be Isabelle's birthday soon?


----------



## Lucy3

I just looked at your ticker embeth, she's 1 already!?


----------



## embeth

It's 6.41 in the morning here Lucy.. she's 1 today!!! Had me up half the night refusing to sleep! It may be a little bit of a grumpy birthday! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy birthday isabelle x sorry for the no sleep hope she has a decent nap Cruz has been up since 5 oh got up with him tho I feel so tired and run down and have come out in a cold sore x


----------



## embeth

Thanks donna, hope u feel
Better soon x I'm really going to have to get brave and stop
Feeding Isabelle soon she literally wants milk all
Night!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the early wake up Donna :(

Happy birthday Isabelle! I hope she has a lovely day :D


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no! Hope Isabelle (and you!) get a nap in. Happy birthday baby girl! 

Donna, that's good your oh got up early today. It's tough being run down :(


----------



## embeth

The birthday girl today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2747.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww beautiful <3


----------



## donnarobinson

She's beautiful x


----------



## embeth

Thanks ladies x had her feet measure for the first time ever today.. she's a 4h and has her first proper pair of shoes now!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that is cute :D


----------



## Lucy3

Groegous girl &#128150; How cute! Getting her real shoes on her birthday!


----------



## embeth

How's everyone today!? Hope all is ok, another night of Isabelle's bad sleeping here!

I was bored at home and Isabelle and Jacob were tired so I discovered there is a drive thru Starbucks only 15 minutes away! Just went and got a big hot choc and latte and bacon buttie for Dh! Kids sleeping in car now! Bonus!!&#128077;&#128512;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the bad sleeping. :(
Yay for a drive thru Starbucks!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope the sleeping picks up Hun Cruz sleeps thru most nights now but has days were he's up at the crack of dawn &#128553; x we will all get there I'm sure x 
He's starting to take more and more steps now stil really wobbly and not proper walking but defo getting there x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great he's taking more steps. :D

James is a bloody awful sleeper lol!


----------



## embeth

Does james sleep in your bed bev?? Isabelle is in mine, I get her to sleep there then get up.. I have to go into her around 4 times in the space of a few hours she just wakes and needs feeding for comfort all the time!and now seems to be getting unsettled in the night as well..he is always chewing on her finger at night so thought maybe teeth x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes he still sleeps in bed with me. He's such a light sleeper though!


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry you girls aren't getting great sleep . Cj slept with me as a baby I couldn't do it again I take my hats of to you I love my evenings to my self and the bed lol 
Cruz goes between 6:6.15 chad goes between 6.30/7 and Cj goes around 7.30 I no there early bedtimes and not one everyone but after a long day I like to relax lol don't get me wrong sometimes Cruz has a cry when he goes to be and is awake for anything up to half hour but more often he just goes down to sleep Cj was an awful sleeper then one day when he just turned two he started to sleep and had always been great since x


----------



## Bevziibubble

James goes to bed at 7 and I just stay in bed with him then as I am so tired by that point I just want to lie down, lol. 

The doctor has finally referred me for a scan to find out what the constant ache under my right ribs is. It's been going on for a year and it feels like there's something there even though the doctor can't feel anything. The scan is on 5th Feb. Sunday is a strange day for a scan lol. I'm so nervous now that it's actually come to getting looked at :(


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no Bev. I didn't know you had an ache in your chest :( what type of scan is it? Sunday is a really odd day for a medical appointment! Has the doctor given any indication as to what could be causing it?


----------



## Bevziibubble

One doctor said it was just rib inflammation. Another doctor said that she can't feel anything wrong. They are going to scan my liver and gallbladder since they are the organs in that area although they haven't said they can feel any issues. It's not very painful and I can live with it but I just want to know if it's anything serious since its been going on for so long. I really hope I will get the results on the same day!


----------



## embeth

Glad you have a scan bev I'm sure it will put your worries at rest.. i definitely know what it's like though.. still in a constant state of panic about my bladder issues the doctor is completely not interested!!

Just been to see my eldest in his class assembly getting so big.. have to apply for his secondary place in October!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Doctors are so annoying when they're not interested. I have been fobbed off by so many doctors. :(

Aww how sweet! The time flies by!


----------



## blessedmomma

How is everyone? I wasn't on here for a really long time. We moved to another state and I lost a baby at 15 weeks while all that was going on. We are now due in July with our 9th and I've been trying to get on here more. I'm so behind and lost with this thread and all you ladies. I see this thread, but I haven't been on so long I feel I'll never catch up. 

Landon is getting so big. He has started walking now and is so proud of himself.


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry about ur loss Hun congratulations on ur little girl :) how exciting
Cruz is walking more each day bless them x 
I hope you all well x


----------



## donnarobinson

My brother found out he's having a boy today is it bad to say I was a little disappointed lmao which sounds silly but he had 3 girls and I thought maybe he would get all ththe girls and I would get all the boys but nope there having a boy just makes me feel like I'm the only one with all the same sex which is stupid I love my boys so much x it will never leave me tho I don't think that I want a girl x


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry for your loss Blessed :hugs: Congratulations on expecting a girl!

That's totally understandable Donna :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Oh I'm so sorry about your loss blessed xx hope moving states went well. And congrats on your pregnancy! Nice to hear from you :) 

Wow embeth! Secondary school &#128561; Is he going to one nearby or will he have to travel? 

Donna, I'd probably feel the same about your brother having a mix of genders if I were you. My brothers wife is 7months along with their third. They have 2 boys already and would love a girl. They're not finding out this time which is annoying as I just want to know! &#128514;


----------



## Lucy3

Bev I hope you get results on Sunday from you scan xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks Lucy :)


----------



## embeth

Congrats on your pregnancy blessed and sorry about your loss xxx

Completely understandable donna to feel like that, I know you said you're done. If you never know how you ll feel in a few years you may want another and end up with a girl &#128521;&#128521; xx

I am still feeling broody.. crazyyy!!

Today again I have period pains &#128555; For those of you who said u had them
Before your period returned when feeding .. how often did u get them?? My body feels a mess with these pains and bladder probs I'm starting to worry its all related.. doctors just don't seem concerned tho &#128580;&#128580;

Lucy, hoping he ll go to a school which is about 15 minutes away, it's a boys school which has a good reputation not sure if we ll get him a place tho!


----------



## blessedmomma

Thanks ladies

I was thinking the same Donna, you guys may change your mind in the future and end up with a lil girl.

Embeth- when I was nursing I would go between feeling like I was gonna o to feeling like my af was gonna start. I always told my DH I was having phantom cycles. It was so crazy and after a few months of it I finally did o. A lot of the things I read said you're more likely to have period first before o when nursing, but I always o'ed first.


----------



## Bevziibubble

When I finally got my period back with Holly at around 16 months pp, it came every 5ish weeks which is normal for me. I'm not sure if I ovulate before it was back though as I never checked.
Hopefully you'll get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Thanks ladies.. I'll see how I go with them really feels like a period so strange x


----------



## Lucy3

I had similar embeth. And then when I did stop breastfeeding and it came back it was sooooooo heavy! &#128561; I keep imagining my body was gearing up for a period then I'd get some sort of hormone hit from feeding and it would be put on hold. I'm also really wanting another one right now &#128584; But I know it's not quite the right time, we have to do our yearly trip to America in July and I really don't want to be pregnant for that so will reassess after July. Hope your big boy gets a place at his school embeth! I also stress about my DS getting into a school I want. I put him on the wait list when he was 6 months old and they tell me that was too late! Hope your scan goes well today Donna x


----------



## Lucy3

Oops sorry I meant Bev!!


----------



## Lucy3

Haha I spend so much time daydreaming about baby names. Does anyone else?


----------



## embeth

Haha Lucy I spend days dreaming about how I could afford my near yearly trips to Florida with a 5th!&#128514; And also how I would
Manage shopping trips and school runs! You should go for that 3rd one 3 is fun! My eldest was at a sleepover last night and we went for something to eat, Dh and I were both saying how much easier 3 is than 4!!

We've got Isabelle's little birthday tea with my family today I got her a great cake made!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2818.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love thinking of baby names :)

Wow, love the birthday cake! :cake:


----------



## Lucy3

That is the cutest cake! &#128150; I found going from 1 to 2 so hard - maybe adding one more in won't be such a big adjustment?! 

What would you name your baby if you had a third Bev? It's fun to pretend! :)


----------



## embeth

I would have Amelia or Olivia for a girl
And Oliver for a boy!!&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## embeth

Lucy 1 to 2 is definitely the hardest!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would have Emily Lucy for a girl and William for a boy. I am not sure on the middle name for a boy. I think Alexander goes really well with William, but we used Alexander on James. Boys names are so hard!


----------



## blessedmomma

Such a cute cake Embeth! I loved Olivia and it was on our list when we were pregnant with our daughter Sophia. My mom asked what names we had and when I said Olivia, she said please don't name your baby after a pig (the kids show Olivia), I hate when people say rude things without thinking. It's always on our list of girls names, we may very well use it one day! 

Lucy- I love thinking of baby names! With our last that passed away we would have named him Emilia for a girl, but he was a boy and we named him Brennon Jacob. I have to agree going from 1-2 is harder, I have 8 now and I say that with confidence. 

Bev- cute names! I'm opposite, I have the hardest time picking girls names than boys names. Boy names come very easy for me, I love so many of them. I'm too picky on girls names I think.


----------



## Lucy3

That's good to hear going from 1-2 is the hardest!! Makes me more excited to have a third one day. 

Love your names Bev! my cousin just had a William otherwise I'd have one next &#128153; Also love Alexander, we were going to call our son Alex but at the time I wanted to have an Alexis for a girl so didn't want to use it up on a boy &#128514; Embeth love Amelia and Oliver! 
My girl names at the moment are Sophie, Emma and Hailey (middle name Charlotte) and boys Alex and Will!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all wel girls me and the oh went out for a few drinks on Saturday night ended up in town and I ended up so drunk I was hungover all day yday and still feeling rough now 
Never again I never drink anymore and thays why lol 

I found 1-2 tough as well 2-3 wasuch easier x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh dear, sounds like a bad hangover! I hope you're fully recovered today! 

James has an appointment at the hospital today for the lump on his forehead. I hope it won't be another waste of time appointment and that they will do a scan. This has been going on for 3 months.


----------



## embeth

Lucy my middle name is charlotte!&#128521;&#128521;

Glad you had a good night donna sorry about the hangover! 

Bev goodluck at James appointment hope it goes well and they can put your mind at rest.

I need to book Isabelle's injections today put it off last week but has to be done!


----------



## Bevziibubble

We still haven't had a letter out for James' injections. My HV said that the doctors surgery were a bit behind in sending the letters out though!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls we still have had a letter for cruzs injections either hope James appointment goes well x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

We didn't get a scan in the end but we met with a paediatrician who was very thorough and confirmed that it is just a dermoid cyst and it's very common in infants. He said that it will always be there but unless it's causing cosmetic issues or starts to grow then we won't need to do anything further or have it removed. So that's a relief. Lumps make me so anxious. 
James was quite upset by all the poking and prodding, poor thing!


----------



## embeth

Glad it's all sorted bev! Nice to be one worry down &#128521;&#128077; xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is so nice! Just my scan to get through on Sunday now and then hopefully I will stop worrying for a while!


----------



## embeth

I'm sure your scan will be fine bev.. you ll prob find once they tell
U all looks fine the pains will go... amazing how powerful
The mind can be when something's worrying you x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Probably! It wouldn't be the first time I've convinced myself that there's something wrong with me!


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- sounds like a bad hangover! But definitely nice to be able to get out together. 

Bev- glad James doesn't have to have it removed and it's nothing serious! And now to get through your appt. I'm hoping it's nothing serious either :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

Hi girls!!! I haven't really been on BnB in a long time. I don't think I'll catch up with this thread but so nice to see it's still active!

Going to my fertility doctor tomorrow to get the green light to start Clomid. I had a mysterious positive pregnancy test (silly cheapies!!!), followed by negatives so he wants to scan me to make sure 100% I'm not pregnant before continuing on! 

Excited to start the journey to growing my family! ...but it gets to me that I have to rely on doctors to have a baby... but I guess God has a plan right?


----------



## blessedmomma

Bean- so exciting, I hope it's first try :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi TTCBean! Good luck! :D


----------



## embeth

Hi ttc how exciting! Goodluck with it all
Hope everything happens quickly!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Bev- forgive me if you've already said, but when is your appt?


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's this Sunday :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh wow so close! I'll say a prayer that everything is ok!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you so much. :)


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you girls!!!

Went in and starting Clomid tomorrow! Yippiee!! Just a little worried as I'm still bfing - doctor is OK with it but says it can lower milk supply (but seems to just be in early lactation). Conceived #2 while bfing and Clomid so similar, just my oldest was nearly 2 at the time.


----------



## Lucy3

That's very exciting TTTC! :) sending you lots of baby dust &#10024;

It's my grandpas funeral tomorrow. It was his time to go to heaven but it's still been a tense week. I just hope everyone is ok tomorrow - I hate seeing people upset. 

My DS has his preschool orientation tomorrow. I hope it goes ok! He's not allowed to actually start until he turns 3 (it has something to do with 2 year olds needing a higher teacher/child ratio) so he'll actually start at the end of Feb. he's young for his class so I really hope it goes ok! He's going to do an extra year of preschool before starting primary school so if this year isn't working then I'll just leave it until next year. 

A lot going on at my place! I have my orientation day in a few weeks &#128556; I watched one born to try and get excited again &#128514;


----------



## embeth

Sorry to hear about your grandpa Lucy hope the funeral goes as well as it can do xx goodluck for your ds first session hope
He loves it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry Lucy about your grandpa :hugs:

Hope your DS enjoys his preschool orientation :)


----------



## Lucy3

My DS didn't go to his preschool day today, after talking to the teachers we are going to delay his start a year as he would have been the youngest in the class. Embeth I remember you said something about your DS and preschool? Was he young too? 

How's everyone doing? 

I seriously can't believe how grown up Annabel is all of a sudden. She's so not a baby anymore! &#128561; She slept through the night last night! &#128079;&#127995;


----------



## blessedmomma

So sorry about your grandpa Lucy. :hugs: I hate funerals. 

Isn't it crazy how fast they grow??? I love to see them hit those milestones <3


----------



## embeth

I was thinking that about Isabelle she's suddenly a toddler it seems!!

My ds doesn't go to pre school now Lucy .. he did half a term but never enjoyed going, it didn't get any easier to take him he would still cry and worry about going constantly!! We decided just to leave it.. he will start nursery in September.. it's a nursery that's part of my two elder boys school so he wears the uniform and starts at the same time but I'll collect him at lunch everyday.. hoping he will like that!he is 3 now and will
Be 4 in September xx 

I've cut out all but one small lunchtime feed from me for Isabelle this week.. next to tackle the nights!! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's crazy how fast they grow and how quickly the time goes. 
James is still quite whingy for me all day but is typically very good for my dh, so my dh is always telling people what a laid back baby he is :haha:


----------



## PitaKat

Hi ladies, just read the last couple pages to see how you all are doing. Wow, lots going on with you girls! 

TTC, I'm excited for you! Sending baby dust :dust: Hopefully the Clomid doesn't affect your supply too much. 

Bev, I hope your scan apt goes well.

embeth, Isabelle's cake was so cute! 

Lucy, sorry to hear about your grandpa. Funerals can be very difficult. 

Hard to believe our babies are toddlers now, seems like it's gone so fast! :cry:


----------



## Lucy3

Hi Pita! Nice to hear from you! The funeral was lovely and a great celebration of him. I feel like his soul is at peace now &#128153;

Annabel is starting to lose her baby fat. She still has chubby cheeks but her body is slimming down. Not sure I'm ready for that! I got to have a cuddle with my cousins newborn yesterday. OMG made me soooo broody!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been up since 4.20am with Cruz and I'm not happy about it I wish I could be a mom that isn't annoyed by lack of sleep but I'm not! I'm so tired x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That must be so exhausting being up at that time! I don't think any mum would not be annoyed by a lack of sleep! :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

DS2 is growing so quickly, he's starting to run around now it's so funny/cute! He is saying a bunch of words too and mimicking animal sounds, etc. I love this stage - so fun!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww it is a cute stage!


----------



## blessedmomma

Pita- you're getting so close now!

Donna- nothing does me in like lack of sleep. Ruins my whole day. :hugs: 

I agree it is such a cute stage :)


----------



## PitaKat

I'm loving this stage too, TTC. That's so awesome that your little guy is saying words already! Madelyn is babbling still, but she's understanding more. 

Lucy, I'm glad to hear the funeral went well :hugs:

Ah, Donna, I really think lack of sleep is one of the hardest things about being a mom! :( Hope you're getting through your day okay. 

Blessed, this pregnancy has definitely gone by faster than my others. But I'm okay with her staying in there as long as she wants :haha: Both my other kiddos were late, so I'm expecting to go over again. For now I'm savoring being the mama of 2 lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

They do seem to go faster after you have one or more. I can still remember my first taking FOREVER haha. And now it seems like I turn around twice and I'm in another trimester.


----------



## Bevziibubble

My first pregnancy really dragged but my second just flew by. I can't imagine how fast your pregnancies must go now! :D


----------



## blessedmomma

Honestly even though I'm only 16 weeks I've already got a bag in my closet for the hospital, the changing stations are set up, and I've almost bought all the clothes and accessories we need. I have found if I wait until the end it will sneak up on me. So even though my hospital bag isn't fully packed I do toss things in as we buy it and when it gets closer it will be easy to just sort and add any last minute stuff. Instead of doing things when I imagine most women do them I just do it as I have the energy or desire haha, otherwise I'll wait too long and next thing I know I'm rushing to get what I need ready. it does seem like the weeks just fly by. Between homeschooling kids, doing chores, grocery shopping, etc it's just a busy household. They told me I'd be getting my 20 week scan date at my next appt and I thought woah how did that happen so fast lol. But none the less just as exciting as the first. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Bev- I meant to ask how you're feeling about your upcoming appt.


----------



## Bevziibubble

You really are supermom! :cloud9:

My ultrasound is tomorrow afternoon and I'm feeling quite nervous but just want it to be done as I feel like I've been waiting for so long now. I'm not sure if they will tell me there and then or if they will send the results to my doctor, so I am half expecting more waiting!


----------



## blessedmomma

Haha not by a long shot!

Oh I hope they tell you there so you don't have to wait. Is your dr pretty timely about these things if you do have to wait?? My dr is terrible about relaying info to me and it's so annoying. I always feel forgotten about and have to call myself to find anything out, even on important things! I hope it's not that way for you


----------



## Bevziibubble

We just have to see whichever doctor is available but there is usually a few weeks' wait for an appointment as they're so understaffed! :(


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh heavens!!! I really hope you don't have to wait that long :(


----------



## Lucy3

I'll be thinking about you at your appointment Bev xx

Oh Pita! I didn't see that you're pregnant! How exciting! Another little girl? Have you picked out a name? 

I absolutely love this age. Toddling around and discovering things but still haven't discovered tantrums! &#128514;

Donna, getting up that early would not work for me &#128561; It's way too early!

Blessed that's great you're starting to get ready for Emmabella. Packing hospital bags is so fun! 

I'm leaning towards doing 3 subjects this semester (4 is classified full time so I originally was thinking of doing 2 which is part time) it would mean I'm at university 3 days a week but they're just half days. We have to wear our uniform to labs! The shoes they recommend are soooooo ugly.. &#128514;&#128584;


----------



## TTCBean

Blessed, we are homeschoolers too! Though we are just starting out.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Had the scan done and they checked abdomen, gallbladder, liver and kidneys. They didn't find anything wrong with any organs so I'm still no closer to any answers about what the pain is but it's a relief that all my organs are okay. I think it must be rib inflammation like the first doctor said but I don't know how they can check for that.

The only thing she did say is that I have a liver hemangioma which is a harmless birthmark on the liver. She said it will always have been there. I've read that pregnancy could have made it worse because of the extra estrogen. It is their protocol to follow up on the hemangioma as this was my first scan of this type so I have to go back in a few months for another scan.


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad all went Ok bev I forgot to say before my partner had that pain under his ribs he said it hurt him he went to the dr they couldn't fell anything not wrong etc said it was also rib inflammation or pulled muscles under there gave him some cream and said to go for an X-ray which he didn't go to in the end but the pain has gone now x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds similar to mine Donna!


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm glad they didn't find anything serious bev, but it's unnerving they can't give a solid answer. I hope the pain just stops!! Is there anything you can do if it is rib inflammation? 

Ttc- that's so awesome! I love homeschooling my kids. It's such an amazing experience, I wouldn't change it for the world. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

They can just give painkillers for rib inflammation but I declined them a while ago as the pain isn't unbearable, it's just a constant dull ache and more worrying that it could've been one of my organs, but it's such a relief that it wasn't :)


----------



## Lucy3

I'm glad your organs are looking healthy Bev! But still annoying you've got the pain. Could it be stress related? I get this awful stabbing pain in my heart area when I'm anxious. I've noticed Holly is almost 5! What are you doing for her birthday?


----------



## Bevziibubble

It could be stress related. I am always stressing over something! 
Holly is having a birthday party at a soft play. A big dragon mascot comes out to dance with the children at the end. She's been to a few parties at this place and aways loved it so it should be fun :D


----------



## embeth

Glad your scan was ok bev &#128077; Hope the aching goes away very soon &#128521;

Isabelle has taken a proper few steps on her own today hoping it won't be long until she running around! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay well done Isabelle! :D

Holly had a stomach bug yesterday so she will be off school today. She seems much better though apart from no appetite.


----------



## Lucy3

Yay! Good job Isabelle! There's nothing cuter than when they start walking &#128525;

Oh poor Holly. Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

I hope Holly feels better fast 

Yay Isabelle!! Great job. I know it was only about a week or two before Landon was toddling around after those first few steps. He is still slow about it and cautious but definitely seems to prefer walking to crawling now.


----------



## TTCBean

Think I'm noticing a dip in my milk supply. :( :( Thank God my last dose of Clomid was yesterday. Eating lots of oats, and got some Mother's Milk tea to see if I can get it back as it was. Usually I leak lots still but haven't leaked in a day or two.


----------



## blessedmomma

Ttc- I hope you can get it back up!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you can build the milk supply back up :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls &#128521;&#128077;

Hope your milk supply picks back up ttc xx

I've been emailed again asking if I would be interested in some
Primary PE teaching.. its 6 hours a week over two afternoons and would
Earn us £600 a month before tax! I'd so love the extra cash but have Boone for the little ones so frustrating, wish I had lots of family who didn't work!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

How frustrating Embeth. Fingers crossed you can work something out!


----------



## donnarobinson

How many naps are we down to girls Cruz still has two but I'm sure he's ready for just one soon! 
He has only one this today wouldn't for his second because h as up later this morning bcause he was awake at 4 screaming again he's going to be an over tired mess tonight but I'm reall hoping he can manage to go to one proper nap a day soon a good two hour nap from 12-2 would be good x


----------



## Bevziibubble

James just has one nap from 11am - 12.30pm. Bedtime is a nightmare if he has any more!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh even that time would be great what time is he up and what time is bed x


----------



## Bevziibubble

He goes to bed at 7 and it usually takes about half an hour for him to fall asleep and then he's usually quite unsettled in the night and wakes around 6.30am. Wish he would sleep better in the night!


----------



## donnarobinson

How this doesn't sound patronising I don't mean to be but have u thought maybe he over tired and that's why he's so unsettled of a night just if his nap ends at half 12 that's such a long time till bedtime isn't it but obv I no it's harder for earlie Bedtime as u co sleep but if he did sleep in a cot I would defo suggest an earlier bedtime for him bless him 

Uno I can wait til these stage had passed and I don't have to worry about sleep or naps lol Cruz will be in be at 5.45 he's so tired he's been up 6 hours since his nap he's had 50 mins all day he Notmally had at least two hours I'm going to try and get him to just have the one nap tho but Ino he needs at least two hours tO sleep well at night I'm dreading tonight lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I definitely think he is overtired. When he hasn't napped much in the day he always wakes up screaming at night and just can't settle. And then he's even more overtired then next day! 

Fingers crossed Cruz sleeps well tonight :)


----------



## donnarobinson

That's excali like Cruz it's such a vicious circle isn't it there so tired but won't sleep 
I wish I could sleep when I wanted lol 
Ah it won't last forever will it 
But gosh lack of sleep is hard work x
Cruz did start sleeping thru great but he's been more unsettled last few nights think he's teething To I can't see any coming but he's biting like mad x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless him, I hope that the teeth come through soon:hugs:


----------



## embeth

Isabelle has two in the day.. one shorter one in the morning then a 2 hour one mid afternoon.. she's ready for sleep from 6.30 normally but is then unsettled and wakes crying though the evening wanting to feed! I've managed to more or less stop all day time feeds don't know how going to get her feeding less at night tho. Also worried she's not drinking enough in the day.. I've tried water, juice and cows milk she'll only ever take a couple of sips xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Landon has been down to one nap a day for a couple months now. Maybe since September? BUT my kids give up naps really early. My two oldest were still napping when they were 4 years old. All the ones since then have dropped all naps long before age 2 and I imagine he will too. He gets up at 7, naps 1-3 sometimes 3:30, bed by 7:30-8. Like clockwork and pretty much the same as my others were. We co sleep and he sleeps really well but all of mine have been great sleepers (unless they are teething or sick). I think I've just been blessed with good sleepers.


----------



## Lucy3

Embeth go for the job if you can organise babysitting!! &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Lucy3

Annabel is one nap, if she has a little afternoon one she goes to bed at 9pm, which is ok but sometimes I just need a bit more of an evening!


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad stopped napping about 2 aswell sometimes he has a little onenow if he's up early but rarely 

Cruz is similar to Isabelle he normally has a short morning one then a longer afternoon one 
Normally is about 2 hours in total 
He's normally up between 5/6 normally nearer 5 again lately and he's in bed for 6/6.15pm 
He's in his cot in his own room and normally sleeps thru he has a beaker of milk of a morning and the has his beaker of very weak juice which he sips thru the day and he has a bottle of milk for bed which is about 9oz 
We will be changing it to a beaker this weekend tho as he's fine with beakers so hopefully then no more bottles! Yay. X


----------



## donnarobinson

I love my evenings Lucy x


----------



## donnarobinson

4.40am he woke up I seriously can't do this crap no more ! X


----------



## embeth

Sorry u got another early wake up donna... its rubbish. We were up at 6 because my eldest came in and woke them both up.. made me so cross!!!

I had to decline the job Lucy.. just had no one. Tried to talk to Dh about maybe him making his hours work around it one aftenoon to have the kids as he works from home and does have some flexibility and he started acting like his works so much more important than mine! Men!!

On a good note I received all my coursework for the first half of my course.. all passed first time!!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Spudtastic

Ughhh Donna. I feel your pain. It's hard getting up that early for the day. My eldest daughter woke up between 4 and 5am for the day for the first 2.5 years of her life. My husband started work at 6.30 am every day so i got up every day. Nowboth kids sleep to 6am, sometimes 6.30am and it's great. If they do 5am again, which they do sometimes, I turn into very grumpy mum which I never did before.

Bev- I can't remember if I said but I had/haVe a pain under my ribs too. I think mine is causedby too much dairy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry Cruz woke up so early Donna. You must be exhausted :(

Well done Embeth!

I will have to try cutting dairy out Spud and see if that makes a difference :thumbup:


----------



## Spudtastic

I got an ultrasound too when Isla (now 4) was about 7 months old. Everything was good. So the doctor suggested a good intolerance. My cutting out different foods narrowed it down to diary. Though for me if I over indulge in gluten and sugar I get the pain. My other theory was it was everything moving back into place after being pregnant. I got it when pregnant with Isla. I had it after having Seren too. 
At least you've been checked over and it's not anything bad. 

Embeth - I need to scroll back to see about your job. Sorry you can't do it. It's a shame dh doesn't want to be flexible.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls chad was an early riser to but he also went to bed early ! Yeh I get so grumpy it isn't so bad in the summer as least it's not pitch black and freezing cold lol 
He's had a nap on the school run I'm going to wake him in a min so he's only had half hour least then I hope he will have a decent afternoon nap x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I will have to try and cut gluten out too. I've tried a few times and always failed but I do suspect that it's no good for me!

Hope Cruz has a good nap later :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Embeth- I agree it's too bad DH won't be more flexible. Especially with working at home. 

Bev- I hope you figure out what's going on. 

Donna- I can't imagine getting up that early :(


----------



## embeth

Isabelle has her injections in the morning .. I hate them :( thinks it's as many as 3 or 4 in one go!! I think after these thatsnitnuntil
Her pre school ones tho, my poor baby!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Poor baby. I'm so thankful we don't do vaccines.


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz has his injections tomorrow I'm dreading them there more aware now aren't they :( 
Chad will b due some also I think 

He slept thru from 6.10-5.20 so stil early but a good 11 hours can't moan x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope Cruz's injections go well. We still haven't had a date for James' yet.

Glad Cruz slept well but sorry about the early start :(
James has a cold and is really unsettled. He just cannot cope with a blocked nose, it makes him so upset bless him.


----------



## Frustrated1

We still have two naps a day, both for usually 1.5 hours although sometimes linger. When he switches to one nap a day I will put him SM down after lunch. At the moment he's generally up for 2 hrs, nap, up to 3 hrs, nap, up for four hrs, bed. 

We had Corey's jabs yesterday. They now have two sets here in Jersey! One at 12 months and one at 13 months with two injections at each due to the new Men B vaccine. 

Hope everyone is keeping well xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww lovely hearing from you Hun hope ur all well x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Frustrated! :hi:


----------



## embeth

We're back from her injections she cried lots but it's done now and she's fasts asleep!it was 4 both arms and both legs as they do the 12 and 13 month jabs in one go, poor baby but so glad she's all done until she 3&1/2 now! 

Hi frustrated nice to hear from u!x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's such a lot in one go :( dreading James'!


----------



## embeth

It is so many poor things.. x


----------



## blessedmomma

Bev I hope he feels better. I hate when they have a stuffy nose, poor guy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James has a stomach bug now and has been throwing up all night :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Aw hope he's ok x


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz just had his jabs 2 in each leg x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww was he okay with them?


----------



## donnarobinson

He cried for a few seconds then was ok just hope they don't knock him about x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Brave boy! :)


----------



## embeth

Poor James bev and poor u hope he feels
Better soon x

Donna, Isabelle had 4 yesterday, she's been fine so far just think her legs are sore as she seems uncomfortable being held sometimes.

She's had me up since 5 today.. bigger ones just finished school for half term.. looking forward to a break from school runs!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless her mine break up for half term next Friday 
It's Cj's birthday Monday I cant believe he's going to be 5! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly finished school today for half term too.

Do you have any birthday plans for CJ?


----------



## donnarobinson

are you two in Scotland ? 

I'm not sure yet think we're going to do him a little tea party in the house party games cake etc and then take him out to soft play or somewhere x


----------



## Bevziibubble

No I'm in England. 

Aww that sounds fun :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh wow i hope mine break up next week and not today lmao! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

LOL! :haha:


----------



## embeth

I'm in England too! Hertfordshire xx&#128521;


----------



## blessedmomma

Aww such tough babies

Bev I prayed he is better fast :hugs:

How long is the break for there? I homeschool so we just take breaks when we want, but I think the schools here had them at Christmas time. And nothing again until spring break, I believe anyways. 

We went to a local homeschool valentines party and it was great. My kids had so much fun. I was starting to dread going because it had gotten up to 53 kids going, but I'm glad we still went. <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you :hugs:
The break is just 1 week this time :)

The homeschool valentines party sounded like fun :)


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry your lo is sick! We are all getting over a terrible cold/cough. Bleh! Can't wait until spring and summer when the germs go into hiding.


----------



## donnarobinson

Just checked ours defo break up next Friday lol x


----------



## Spudtastic

Blessed - I admire that you homeschool. In my ideal world I would homeschool but I think I will need adult time and space by the time my youngest is due to start school. It must be really nice to take the breaks when you want. I do hear that in the UK now you are not allowed to have a holiday outside of school breaks even for family events overseas so that part would be really nice.


----------



## blessedmomma

Ttc I agree. Ready for spring and a break from the sickys. 

Spud- I really enjoy it, but absolutely understand it's not for everyone too. It is really nice to choose to do what we want. I am thankful we can be on our own schedule. If we decide on a whim to go to the zoo or a park for a field trip just because it's a nice day or we don't want to do academics we are able. And one year we decided to visit all of dh's family which is spread all over the country. So we went to Alabama one month, then we went to Arizona next month, then to Indiana the next month. It was really amazing and there is no way we could do that if my kids were in school.


----------



## embeth

Spud I'm in the uk and we do go away during school time, only maybe a week every year or other year when we normally go to Florida but while my children are young I don't see the harm it does. The school don't like it but can't do much about it either! 
Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds great! It must be great having that freedom :D


----------



## TTCBean

I'm pretty sure I got a positive OPK this morning and afternoon!!! Wish me luck ladies. Go for an u/s Monday morning, so a little late to check follicle size but we will see.


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck Hun! x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## Lucy3

That's exciting TTC :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Yay ttc!! Catch that eggie:)


----------



## donnarobinson

My big boy is 5 today I dno where The years have gone x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy birthday to CJ! I hope he has a great day :)


----------



## TTCBean

Mid cycle u/s showed only 1 follicle 10mm, and only 2mm thickness. :-( Said no O yet apparently. Have to go back Fri for another scan. So confused at my positive tests on Saturday then. Boooo.


----------



## blessedmomma

Happy birthday CJ :)

Ttc- sorry for those results, how confusing :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's confusing ttc :(


----------



## Lucy3

How's everyone? 

I'm in a panic as my nanny is being flakey a week before uni starts! &#128561; So now I'm on a hunt for a new one. I find finding child care so stressful! 

Surprisingly I'm not feeling broody at the moment. Hope it stays that way for a another year or so! 

Hope things improve TTC :( 

Happy birthday TJ!! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy- back when I worked outside the home I would say that was one of the absolute most stressful things to work out :( I hated when child care was up in the air.


----------



## Lucy3

It really is isn't it blessed? What work did you do? I think it's so hard having to rely on others. I got a call from the agency and a lovely sounding lady (who's also a music teacher and carries her guitar around with her!) is coming overboard tomorrow. Looking forward to meeting her! 

Hope all the babies are doing well x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope that the meeting goes well :)


----------



## Frustrated1

I hope you manage to find suitable child care Lucy. Our cleaner / Mother's Help will be leaving us in about a month as she's currently 30 week's pregnant. I have been putting off looking for a replacement but must do so soon. 

Our surprise news is a natural pregnancy after conceiving our first two by IVF. I'm currently 8 weeks and the baby is due on 26 Sept. All a bit of a surprise. We had planned to do a frozen embryo transfer in a few months time as we've still got two left in the freezer. Not sure I could cope with five children though so I think we might be calling it a day after this one!


----------



## Lucy3

Wow! Congrats frustrated!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Wow congratulations &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Frustrated1

I've just about got over the shock. Amazing what a bit of Disney magic can do! We were there at the time of conception &#65533;&#65533;. Not sure if we will call the baby Mickey, Donald or Minnie! Am tired and have felt a bit nauseous, but am otherwise fine baby wise. Have got something seriously wrong with my throat though that means I'm hardly sleeping. I can spend up to 50 mins in any hour coughing and gagging. The doctor has given me an inhaler but it hasn't helped. Am going to have to go and see a specialist as his is certainly not a normal cough. My throat seems to be hyper sensitive, feels constantly itchy coupled with a non productive cough. All very odd xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww a Disney baby :cloud9:


----------



## Frustrated1

Be careful when you next go embeth!


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations frustrated! That is amazing news!


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats frustrated!! That's the best surprise in life I say <3 I hope you feel better very fast :hugs:

Lucy- I was a psychologist. I worked for the local government helping homeless/mentally ill persons. I really hope the girl you have coming will work out. I seriously felt sick to my stomach when childcare wasn't properly worked out.


----------



## Lucy3

How cute! A Disney baby! &#128150;

What a rewarding career, blessed. Can you see yourself going back to it one day? I'm the same with child care. I was gong crazy yesterday as things weren't tied up. &#128540;

Haha, yes embeth! Maybe you'll end up with a Disney baby too!


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations frustrated x x


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy- I'll never go back to it. I'm sure between the 9 kids (and hopefully more) I'll be a busy grandma one day and if (that's a BIG if) I ever seek out a career again I'd like to possibly be a doula.


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Hope you're all ok! Congrats frustrated that's such lovely news.. the Disney baby won't happen for me unless the Disney magic somehow removes 4 children from the room we're sharing! &#128514;&#128514;

Sorry to hear about your childcare issues Lucy hope this wee person you're meeting works.. I can imagine how stressed you are I can't bring myself to get any childcare hence why I didn't go back to teaching! Wish I was more relaxed about that, sure there are some amazing childcare people out there! 

It's 6.15am here Isabelle woke at 5.30! She feels a bit hot I think it must be the injections she had last week, she finally has cut tooth number 3!&#128521;&#128521;

Do any of you have any experience with urine tests sent to the lab? I went back to the doctors a week or so ago wanting jynurine sent to be cultured due to all the funny stuff I've had going on all dipstick tests have been negative for anything.. anyway I rang yesterday and the person on the phone looked up results and said all normal no further action.. which is great but she said said normal leverk of red blood cells.. now I'm freaking out.. I thought there should be no red blood cells in urine?? Anyone know? The same urine tested with the dipstick found nothings I rang back and spoke to a nice receptionist she said it's just wording and all was perfectly normal and I shouldn't worry! Trouble is now I am I don't have periods aomaurelynthe level should be zero! Oh stresszz Dh thinks I'm being silly!


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Hope you're all ok! Congrats frustrated that's such lovely news.. the Disney baby won't happen for me unless the Disney magic somehow removes 4 children from the room we're sharing! &#128514;&#128514;

Sorry to hear about your childcare issues Lucy hope this wee person you're meeting works.. I can imagine how stressed you are I can't bring myself to get any childcare hence why I didn't go back to teaching! Wish I was more relaxed about that, sure there are some amazing childcare people out there! 

It's 6.15am here Isabelle woke at 5.30! She feels a bit hot I think it must be the injections she had last week, she finally has cut tooth number 3!&#128521;&#128521;

Do any of you have any experience with urine tests sent to the lab? I went back to the doctors a week or so ago wanting jynurine sent to be cultured due to all the funny stuff I've had going on all dipstick tests have been negative for anything.. anyway I rang yesterday and the person on the phone looked up results and said all normal no further action.. which is great but she said said normal leverk of red blood cells.. now I'm freaking out.. I thought there should be no red blood cells in urine?? Anyone know? The same urine tested with the dipstick found nothings I rang back and spoke to a nice receptionist she said it's just wording and all was perfectly normal and I shouldn't worry! Trouble is now I am I don't have periods aomaurelynthe level should be zero! Oh stresszz Dh thinks I'm being silly!


----------



## Lucy3

I wouldn't worry embeth. I know, easy for me to say! I think you can always detect red blood cells in urine? I'm not sure though. Are you feeling ok health wise? If so I'd trust it's all ok xx haha I was thinking Disney magic baby would be a bit awkward sharing the room with the kids &#128514;

So this lady who came for an interview did not go well... &#128556; Argh. I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds child care stressful! Im also terrible at leaving the kids with others. I really do think it's going to be good for everyone if I go and at least try to start my course so I'm trying to push through these feelings of just giving it up and stay with the kids full time.


----------



## embeth

Thanks Lucy. I'm terrible with health stuff my mind loses control. 

I totally get why you're stressed with the childcare issue.. most days I wish I'd had the guts to find childcare and keep teaching part time..it would mean so much more income when all mine ate at school..u should definitely give it ago and try to push through worries about the children. Do u have family that could have them initially? X


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy I hope you find someone great! 

Embeth I'm really not sure about the urine. Hopefully someone will be able to help.


----------



## Lucy3

Thabks blessed! Thanks so much for the pep talk embeth x I start to doubt my decisions when things start to get difficult. I have a plan that I can do two years of full time study then have number 3 and refer study for a year. I keep thinking you have a gap between 2 and 3 embeth, you're my inspiration! :)


----------



## embeth

Haha Lucy! If u saw me lose my mind on a daily basis u wouldn't say that!&#128514;&#128514;

Seriously tho u can do it.. when I was looking at the midwife chat forums when I was thinking about it there are soooo many women like u having to find childcare and wanting another child before qualifying so it's really common. Goodluck with it all the kids will be fine! X


----------



## Lucy3

Aww thanks. I guess I'll feel a bit more at ease when I have a babysitter lined up and I've been to my first week of classes. Well I hope so anyway! I bet when I'm finally finished in a million years I'll go back to teaching! &#128514;


----------



## embeth

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you manage to find a babysitter. :)


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks Bev. Stil no luck, so stressful! Has Holly had her birthday party yet?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you find one soon :(

Holly's party is next weekend. She's so excited! Only 7 people have let me know they're attending so far though, so hopefully we will get a few more responses before then.


----------



## Lucy3

I found one! What a relief! And she's a friend of my cousins so it's nice to know there's a link. Phew! 

How many people did you invite to Holly's party? 7 5 year olds seems like a good amount! I bet she's so excited! 

Are any of the other babies still feeding in the night? Annabel still does once &#128584;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay glad you found one! :)

We've invited 20 people to the party.

James feeds loads in the night!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls glad u found a baby sitter Cruz is 3 next weekend 4th march 
No night feeds here but I don't breast feed x


----------



## embeth

Isabelle feeds loads in the night!! I've got to stop!!! Xx so got to stop!!


----------



## embeth

So glad you found a baby sitter Lucy! Xx


----------



## Spudtastic

My babies (they'll always be my babies) woke me early today. They usually wake me up at 6 but today it was 4 something. 

Do any of you ladies have a phobia? I really don't like flying and I'm going new Zealand to London in May/June. I'm close to hyperventilating at just the thought of taking my babies in the plane. I've tried huypnotherapy before kids. But having kids make it worse. I have to go home for my brothers wedding.


----------



## Lucy3

Spud get some valium from your GP! Works a treat for me &#128521; 

I'm not breastfeeding anymore but Annabel still likes milk at least once a night. She screams the house down if I don't get it so I'm just going with it for now. &#128580;

Bev I've heard people are terrible at replying to kids parties. can you believe she's 5!?


----------



## embeth

Spud I hate flying and having kids with me made it so much worse.. the more times I've done it with the kids the more relaxed I get still
Nervous but find the thought before I go is much worse than the reality once on the plane.

Lucy I see no harm in her having milk if she still wants it.. they're just baby's still... xx


----------



## Lucy3

So true, and I'm definitely in no hurry for her to grow up!


----------



## TTCBean

Bleh! I didn't respond to Clomid. :-( My prolactin level is 41, and then tested again at 35. RE said it's supposed to be under 26. So breastfeeding is preventing me from responding. RE is okay with my breastfeeding (got pregnant with DS2 while bfing/Clomid), but asks I cut back (or stop) before we continue again. Will try to night wean him (he is latched ALLLLL night long, any tips??!?!) and maybe call back again in April and try. Soooo bummed. :(


----------



## embeth

Sorry you didn't respond ttc xx I wish I had tips for you but Isabelle is also latched most of the night! It's nearly 2am here and she is so on and off sleep is not happening for me at the moment! The only way I've ever night weaned is to stop completely &#128528; Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy- so glad you found someone! Landon is still taking a bottle anywhere between 2-5 times a night. Depends on a lot of things. He has more if he is teething or sick. He goes right back to sleep so I can't complain. 

Spud- I've never flown and am terrified of it. Wish I could help!

So sorry ttc! I hope baby just naturally starts wanting less. :hugs:

Bev- I hope you get some responses soon!


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry TTC. I hope baby weans soon :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls Cruz had refused his second nap the last few days and has been awake from like 10.30am - bedtime last time we went out to soft play so He was even later for bed 6.30pm 
Well they all slept and I got a lie in til 7.45! I can't believe it I don't think I've slept that late in forever Ino it s stil early to some but late for me lol
But he did stir in the nihjt and I gave him a bit of milk cuz I fort he as hungry as he didn't eat much yday I just hope he doesn't expect that all the time now because he hasn't had a nihjt bottle in months lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow that is a great sleep! Fingers crossed cutting out the second nap will help him sleep later in the morning :)


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls, seems like he just wants milk. I feed him 3 meals (BLW), but most of it ends up spit out, or on the floor. I think he "catches" up at night and nurses the whole time. My oldest didn't wean until 3.5 but at least my body responded to fertility drugs with him. Oh well, nothing I can do I think! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- I bet that extra sleep was lush! :happydance: 

Ttc- there are some things you can take to lower prolactin naturally. I don't know if it would effect your supply or not, but it didn't for me. You can take b6 or Vitex.


----------



## Bevziibubble

We had to take James to the hospital today as he pulled a heavy radiator cover down on himself and it hit him on the head. He was trapped underneath it with it on top of his head, it was horrible. I phoned 111 and they said because of the part of the head it hit him on he needed to go to A&E. He was checked over and luckily everything was okay. Stressful day!


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh my goodness bev!!!! I'm so glad he was ok :hugs: how scary! Little boys are not for the faint of heart that's for sure, but then my girls can be the same


----------



## donnarobinson

So glad he's ok bev 
I've been looking through old post and you commented on my induction post with chad! How strange x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh did I, lol i get everywhere! :haha:


----------



## Lucy3

Oh Bev! So happy James is ok! 

Yay for a sleep in Donna! 

TTC hoping your levels get better! 

I've started my course so I'm spending any spare second reading and trying to sort through things. One of my subjects is human biology and as I haven't done this since school it's so overwhelming! I can't even label a cell &#128584; Sooo much to learn. 

Annabel stirred at least 3 times last night so I stuck her bottle in as quick as I can. Wish she'd just sleep through! Her brother did by this age.


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

Bev so happy james is ok things like that are so stressful, I panic so much if I think one of mkne are seriously hurt.. have to get my Dh to check first I'm useles!

Lucy, hope you're enjoying your course and the baby sitter is working out well! 

I passed both my theory exams for the fitness instructor part of my course, just an hours practical exam to do at the beginning of April and I'm
A qualified fitness instructor then need to move on to the personal trainer part of the qualification. 

I'm so tired at the moment Isabelle wakes all night wanting to just feed it's driving me crazy I'm dreading trying to stop she's just crazy for it, it's def like a dummy to her I'm sure she's just sucking most of the time and not drinking anything! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls sorry for the lack of sleep Cruz slept till 6.30 today I'm stil tried tho x 
Cj didn't sleep through til he was 2 &#128553; But he's been consistent since then and always slept great where as chad slept through quiet young but then had that bad patch around 2 
Chad is 3 a week today and wore pants to bed last night and they were dry this morning 
So proud he has been dry for months in pull-ups for bed but every time we tried pants he would wet the bed hopefully this is the start of no more pull ups lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Chad!

Holly woke last night screaming that her thighs hurt. We thought it might have been muscle cramps but she has a high temperature, stomach hurts, throat hurts. I feel so bad for her, it's her birthday tomorrow and I'm hoping she will be well enough for her party. I'm wondering if I should take her to the walk in centre but my DH says I'm over reacting and that she'll come out with more than she went in with. Mind you he said that about James' head injury the other day :x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly is much better. She's 5 today! She loved her party :)


----------



## embeth

Happy birthday to holly for yesterday bev! Glad she was feeling better for her birthday xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you :)

Now James isn't very well :( He's got a temperature of 39.3 and no energy at all. He's been either crying or just lying there. A doctor is going to call me back and hopefully we can take him in this afternoon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got an appointment for him late afternoon.


----------



## embeth

Oh no, poor thing. I'm sure it's just a version of whatever holly had, horrible when they're ill tho, my two smallest are full of cold at the moment. Hope the doctor can help xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

The doctor examined him and she thinks it's just viral. She said one of his ears is a bit red. She wants us to come back on Wednesday so she can check him again and will give antibiotics if the redness hasn't gone down.


----------



## Frustrated1

Urgh, all of this sickness is horrid. We have all been sick pretty constantly for the last six weeks. We seem to be rolling from one cough and cold to another and now they have an outbreak of scarlet fever at my youngest son's nursery. To top all off, we lost our housekeeper/mother's help/nanny last week without notice so I'm really struggling to get any work done and by the time the children are in bed i'm shattered from all the pregnancy hormones. Oh well, whinge over for the day. If nothing else, it's made me decide this will definitely be my last pregnancy. Will have to send OH for the snip just to be on the safe side!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed no one catches scarlett fever. That sounds scary. Seems to be so many bugs going around at the moment!


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/sxydonna88/Mobile%20Uploads/739D8A7D-0C77-42CA-8E04-E1AA17999FE2.jpg My baby had his first hair cut the other day hope ur all well x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww he is so cute!


----------



## Frustrated1

He has a good head of hair! We don't have much here, despite me shaving it all off at four months in an attempt to thicken it up :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly got sent home from school with impetigo so now she's on antibiotics for that. It seems to be one thing after another lately. James also has a huge gland in his neck under his jaw. It has swollen up before in the past but always gone back down again. It is really big this time though, like a ping pong ball. I hope it goes back down again and it's just related to his recent virus although he seems to be over the virus now :(


----------



## embeth

Oh dear bev poor Holly, hope she's better soon. Try not to worry about james gland they can stay up for ages after a virus, sure it will go down soon. It's so stressful having children to worry about isn't it!? I brushed my 8 year olds teeth this morning he normally does them
Himself but we were running late.. there was loads of blood when he rinsed his mouth! So I spent the whole day worried about that! It's never ending!

Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

It really is never ending!


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna he is adorable :cloud9:

Bev- I agree it is never ending! There is always something going on with someone!


----------



## embeth

Hope Hollys feeling better today bev and James's gland is going down x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly seems to be okay in herself but she had to stay off school as it is contagious. James' gland is still quite big :(


----------



## embeth

Give it time it will go down xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think we are going to take him to the urgent care centre this afternoon after his nap. It's like an out of hours walk in place. I would wait until Monday but it's literally huge and sticking right out of his neck without me having to make any special effort to feel for it. I hope he's OK :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope he's ok hun x


----------



## Bevziibubble

We've been here for hours and still not been seen yet :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

We were waiting 3.5 hours in the end. The doctor examined him and said that he has tonsillitis and the lump is the corresponding gland on one side although he doesn't have a prominent one on the other side. They said because he hasn't got a raised temperature and seems otherwise well then it should go down over the weekend. She said if he gets better and still has the lump then it would be a cause for concern and if it's still there on Monday then to make an appointment with our doctor. I am seriously annoyed that we waited 3.5 hours just to be told to see the doctor on Monday :x


----------



## embeth

How stressful for u bev, fx it goes down quickly I'm sure it's just where his body is fighting infection.. does it move around? X


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless him I'm sure it will the tonsillitis cj still has a lump it isn't very big it moves around but I stil slightly worry about it he's due repeat blood tests this week x


----------



## Bevziibubble

It does move a bit but is a bit restricted due to how big it is. I'm just so worried that there's not a similar one on the other side and they said that if he is feeling well and it stays then there would be a cause for concern. He doesn't even seem to be showing signs of tonsillitis and seems totally fine in himself. I just hope it will shrink by Monday!


----------



## embeth

There may be one on the other side u just can't feel bev, :hugs: I know how stressful it is worrying about these babies! Glands get huge for all sorts of reasons try not to worry xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Bev - sorry to hear that you've had a tough time with sick kiddies. I hope they are all better soon.

Embeth - how's the study? 

Afm - I'm just wondering if any of your ohs (partner/hubby) help with getting the kids to bed? I do it all and it's getting hard to get two kids asleep at the same time. All they want to do is play. They're not getting to sleep until 9pm ish and I need my me time after bed time.

I have also decided what I want to study. I'd like to try photography so I'm enrolling on a distance learning course. I'm nervous as it's a complete u-turn and new. But even if it doesn't lead anywhere I will be able to take better photos of my family.


----------



## embeth

Bev hope James's gland is getting smaller this morning x 

Spud the study is good thanks.. I have passed all my coursework and my two theory exams just have a practical exam to do in April. Providing I pass that in am a qualified fitness instructor and move on to qualifying a a personal trainer which is a lot more work. Photography sounds great!goodluck with that, my sister in Law did a course in that when her two were younger as did her husband. They other passed and even did some wedding shoots afterwards. 

With regards to bedtime.. I do it really. My older two get sent up at 8 and are big enough to sort themselves, they read for half an hour then one of us will check them after that. The two little ones. You co sleep with us so I take them both to bed around 7 and feed Isabelle and Jacob lay the other side and goes to sleep.. it can take minutes or over an hour and working for me in the evening can be a nightmare as Isabelle wakes to feed all the time! Oh is happy to help but can't really do much while I'm feeding still. Will oh not help if u ask? X


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh bev I hope it goes down! Praying for him :hugs:

Spud- have you asked him to help and he won't? My DH puts all the kids to bed except Landon. I rock him to sleep while he puts 5 of them to bed and the other two are teens so don't need anything. 4 of the 5 he puts to bed is really just him reading to them and covering them up. The 2 year old sleeps next to us in a toddler bed and sometimes he has to stay until she falls asleep but usually she goes right to sleep without anything.


----------



## donnarobinson

Our bedtime I just take Cruz up lay him down and leave the room 
We take it in turns taking chad up depends who he asks for my partner did do it every night till recently though but same with chad we lie him down kiss etc and then leave and then I normally take cj up because I'm quite and same there take him up lie him down and tuck him in etc I'm lucky that all mine have always self settled really easily well I lie cj didn't he slept with us as a baby but since he went in his own room etc he's always settled i love my evenings to much 
I'm finding 3 really hard lately ! Cruz is climbing up the sofa now and I'm scared of him falling if he obv needs to learn how to get back down safely 
Chad and cj are so loud and fight and Jumo and run about constantly just normal boy stuff but god I feel like I'm having a break down somedays uno when ur sick of hearing ur voice I take my hats of to u lot that have more I couldn't do it in seriously done with having babies now and taking Cruz to be earlier I thought I'm so glad I don't have to go back to baby stage I love babies but I'm truely done x


----------



## blessedmomma

Sorry you're having a hard time Donna! Have you tried showing Cruz how to get down? Landon likes to climb on the couch too. We always just show them how to turn around on their stomach and ease down the front of it. They seem to get it really quick.


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I've been showing him he's only really learnt in the last few days so hoping he picks it up soon bless him he's so cheeky I love them so much tho it's hard but worth it ! X each day is a new day ay x


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is really difficult. I struggle enough with two kids so I can't imagine how much more difficult it must be with three or more kids! I am definitely feeling done with two and I'm OK with that. I will always miss being pregnant but I can't cope with any more. I'm excited for all the next stages though :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks ladies. My two are easily excitable. If I put them to bed at the same time they play with each other. Seren doesn't understand and thinks it's really fun to work up Isla. It's still really light here in the evenings. I've tried all the tricks. Full tummy, bath, no tv before bed etc etc. They suffer from FOMO. My DH isn't really helpful. He's never done a bath..he doesn't get them dinner or even entertain them in the evening. He just does his thing. I ask and he will then put Isla to bed once and then he's done his turn for a month. I do explain I need him to do more butthen he conviently goes somewhere else at bedtime or just doesn't do it at all when i think he is so I then have to do it after I get Seren to bed. Isla needs company. She won't go to sleep on her own. It takes bloody ages. 

And I have really bad cramps. I'm worried I'm pregnant but I don't think so.


----------



## Spudtastic

Donna - I'm close to having a breakdown with just 2.


----------



## Spudtastic

Also my dh is not terrible. He's just happy to let me to all the kid stuff, like his parents I guess.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds like my DH too. No matter how much I nag him any change is just short term and seemingly requires so much energy that he soon goes back to doing nothing!


----------



## embeth

I have felt like I'm cracking up lately with all these kids! I just get no time and Isabelle still feeding and waking up so much doesn't help.. I keep putting off stopping as I don't have the energy to deal with the screaming!!

Spud.. I've had bad cramps on and off for months. I haven't had a period yet and still feed so am hoping they're just down to that. They just come and go randomly and feel exactly like period pains x


----------



## Lucy3

I get it Donna, sometimes I just count the hours down till bedtime. Now I'm studying full time (so hard btw!!) I'm out of the house 3 days a week and I must say although it's hard work I feel better. I think I was really struggling being home all week. Being home with little kids is definitely the hardest job ever!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I count the hours down too. It's a habit I just can't get out of now I've been doing it that long!

Got an appointment at the doctors this morning for James as the lump in his neck still hasn't gone down. I'm not sure what they will be able to do. I can just imagine them saying to wait and see what it's like in a week :(


----------



## Lucy3

Thinking of you at James' appointment, Bev xx you're such a good mama keeping such a close eye on him xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww thank you :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I count down till bedtime to I love bedtime lol &#128514; 
Let us no what they say bev x


----------



## Bevziibubble

We got a good doctor. Yay. He checked James and he's still got tonsillitis and also now has an ear infection in the ear that they said was okay last week. The doctor said his gland is very prominent but that there is also a raised one on the other side although less so than the left side. Sounds like because the ear and throat have just been left they've now progressed into infections. He's been prescribed antibiotics finally, so hopefully he will be fully recovered soon :thumbup:


----------



## embeth

That's great bev, poor little
Thing hopefully he'll be better in no time. Sounds like
The glands just doing their job, good u got a good doctor! 

I'm jealous of u Lucy getting out i so miss my job &#128533;!!


----------



## Lucy3

Aww little James, hope the antibiotics kick in soon x

Embeth, I feel a bit guilty for leaving them &#128556; But this is normal? There's always something to feel guilty about? Are you on maternity leave from your school? We are doing most of our subjects with the nursing students this year so yesterday we were in the simulation ward learning how to dispose of waste and putting on gowns and gloves - so glamorous &#128514;


----------



## embeth

No I resigned Lucy! Only one practical exam to do and I'm a qualified fitness instructor so thinking about finding a few hours in a gym somewhere as a little sideline thing for a while. 

Defo normal to feel guilty, bet the kids are absolutely fine tho.. that's sounds really glamorous!&#128514;


----------



## Lucy3

How's everyone? All good here, although I really wish Annabel would sleep through!! 

Embeth that sounds like a good plan! I'm starting to think I've bitten off more than I can handle &#128556;

Hope all our little toddlers are being cute! I really do love this age!


----------



## Bevziibubble

We are all OK here and the kids are finally better now :) 
James' sleep is still awful!


----------



## Spudtastic

All good here too. Seren has a shoe obsession. She puts anyone's shoes on and walks around in them.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lol, James likes to bring us random shoes :laugh2:


----------



## embeth

All ok here &#128077;

I love this stage too Isabelle makes me smile all the time she's so cute! Loves to dance, went to a family party today and she was dancing away constantly the went and put my elder ds hat on and started bopping with that.. too cute! &#128521; She also loves her dollys, here's a pic from this week x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3312.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedmomma

Bev I'm glad they are finally giving him something!


----------



## blessedmomma

Haha I have a couple that are obsessed with shoes.

Embeth she is adorable.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you Blessed :) 

Embeth Isabelle is so cute!


----------



## Spudtastic

So I've bought my camera and I've put my application in for the course (you need to own a camera before they even consider your application). I just have to send a few photos in that they can look at them. Then if I'm acceptedI start at the end of March. I'm loving the camera already. The quality of photos just with the point and shoot facility are amazing. The quality is so good. So I'm very excited.
It's the first time I've been excited about something for myself in a long time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great Spud! Good luck :)


----------



## Lucy3

Fantastic Spud!! Go for it!

Awww Isabelle is such a cutie &#128525;

I've got my first two assessments coming up this week. &#128561; 2 weeks down, only 8 more to go for semester 1 before exams start! 

Wonder if there's any pregnancy news from our group?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good news for your assessment :) 

Definitely no pregnancy news from me! :laugh2:


----------



## Lucy3

Me neither Bev!! I'm not feeling broody at all at the moment! Maybe that's because Annabel is still a shocking sleeper!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Same here with James!


----------



## embeth

Excellent spud goodluck with it all x 

Lucy goodluck with your assessments.. hope it all goes well, no pregnancy news from me that's for sure! &#128521; Lovely sunny day here for once going to let the little ones plod around in the garden! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have a great day :)


----------



## TTCBean

No pregnancy news from me. Trying to get LO to sleep the night w/o nursing. It's been about a week really trying, he'll go 4-6 hours now without. Wonder how long that will last lol. RE won't touch me now unless he's down to 1 nursing a day, but will go in if he's at least night weaned. Will get my GP to check my prolactin tested before I even go see him.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully the weaning goes well hun :)


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks :)

He doesn't really eat solids, which is frustrating so he "makes up" at night. He just spits his food out all day, we do BLW and he still just wants milk. While I'm feeding him food he tugs and me and says "this this this!!!" and goes crazy lol. Milk obsessed!!


----------



## Heather.1987

Still waiting for june to ttc. So no announcement from me!


----------



## Lucy3

My DS was (is!) milk obsessed too Spud. He's 3 now and would be happy to just drink milk all day!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly has always been obsessed too!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls cj had his blood results back and there all normal apart from his Hemoglobin which has gone down slightly again even despite being on iron 
His first results were 10.2 then 11 now then 10.6 I think it was 
I've had to get him more blood tests today there going to check what type of Hemoglobin cells he has 
The doctor told me his level should be at least 13 and Ino he is the dr but I'm confused because I googled and Ino it's only google but all the info I can see says they should be 11-13 so that would make sense with the dr saying at 11 he was borderline 
Anyone he's had the bloods done today he's so brave the dr said this will give us an idea of what type of cells he has and he will get a specialist to look at the results and I think he said will we get an appointment from them I'm a bit worried about the specialist being needed but I'm not actually worried and I thought I would be all his other blood results are perfect he's ok in him self he's gaining weight he stil does have the gland but it hasn't grown any and sometimes does get smaller I'm quite calm but if anything is wrong with him and I've been going since October and they didn't listen I'll be fuming x he said these blood tests can take up to 10 days because of the Hemoglobin one x his ferretin is also fine which he said is his back up iron stores x 
i also now have a swollen gland in my neck and have a sore throat in on antibiotics but it's just another thing to worry about on my end even tho Ino it's nothing x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad the gland isn't growing and I hope that you get some answers soon. Doctors can be so slow about things. He's such a brave boy xx


----------



## embeth

Sure all is fine donna, sure if they tested all children's blood levels a lot of them would have slightly low heamoglobin.. i know what it's like though, just another thing to have to worry about.

I keep feeling randomly sick, started about a week ago woke in the middle of the night for a wee and then this sickness came over me happened a few times now then goes and I'm fine.. very strange and it's not pregnancy so not sure what it could be! 

Isabelle is also milk obsessed, altho she is also good obsessed! She will eat anything!! I was eating a stir fry with quite a spicy sauce and she kept grabbing veg&noodles off my plate to munch on!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James was up all night with a barking cough and wheezing. I took him to the doctors today and he's got croup and has to take steroids for two days. I can't believe how many illnesses he's had lately, it's been one after another :(


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh you poor mums. Sick children all around. Not so good. I hope they are all better soon.

Donna - I second what embeth says.

I saw the bad moms film for the first time the other night. I cried and I laughed. If you haven't seen it I recommend it. And it's a feel good film too.

No pregnancy news here. I really don't want a no3 yet part of me would like to produce another little human.


----------



## embeth

Oh dear bev not another illness.. poor James.. is this hollys first year of school?i remember when my boys first started they were constantly ill.. maybe she's bringing things back that james is catching.. will all strengthen his immune system tho. Croup can be terrifying tho I remember I thought Isabelle had it she was up one night coughing and sounded like she was struggling to breathe. Hope he's better soon x 

Spud I've still not see that film! I plan on going to see the new beauty and the beast next week on Mother's Day.. a couple of hours peace from the little two as my treat! &#128521;

Hope everyone is ok.. happy Friday!!xx


----------



## Lucy3

Poor James! Hope he gets better soon. My nephew picks up croup a lot, he responds well with the steroids. Hope he doesn't get too much extra engerfy from them though! 

What's the new beauty and the beast embeth? Like a more adults version? The thought of going to the movies with a big bag of popcorn sounds sooooo good!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes it's Holly's first year of school. James seems to be catching everything off her!


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm so frustrated. Seren will not sleep tonight. It's 2am and still no sleep. I'm thinking about a drive in the car but then I still have to.love her to her own bed. It's not the first time she's done this. She did it two nights ago too. Any ideas?


----------



## embeth

Yeah Lucy it's supposed to be quite good, I'll take my older two to watch and we'll pig out on sweets and pop corn!!

Sorry spud no advice, she surely will give in soon tho.. Isabelle sometimes randomly wakes in the middle of the night and wants to play/chat! Like last night 3am then she was up at 5.45am! Hope she sleeps soon for u xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that Seren starts to sleep better soon :hugs: James is a terrible sleeper, I sympathise!


----------



## blessedmomma

Sorry to hear of all the sick babies :( my Landon is very sick right now as well.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope Landon is better soon :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all well girls :) 
Cruz has got a cold cough and a slight wheeze it's my oh 30th party Saturday I hope he's better by them as my sister is baby sitting x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope Cruz is feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Hope all babies are feel better soon, hope you get to have a great 30th donna!!

Bev I love your profile pic! So cute! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you! :)


----------



## Lucy3

Too many sick babies! Hope they're all better soon xx 

Happy birthday to your oh Donna! He's so young! 

Studying is going pretty well - I'm keeping on top of things so it's manageable at the moment.. I can imagine in exam time I'll be a little more crazy though! At the moment most of our classes are with nursing and paramedic students so it's all pretty broad which is good. I'll need a basic medical kit for next weeks class! Exciting!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad the studying is going well :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls it's my 30th next year I can't believe it I just turned 18 lol 
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

lol it does go so fast!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've spoke to the dr Cj's iron levels are fine his hemoglobin is stil showing slightly low well the dr said it always will because his got a trait which means his cells are slightly smaller than other peoples he's got the trait from me or Craig he said it's not dangerous and just means his levels will always be lower than other people's x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news that you have an answer now :)


----------



## embeth

Great news donna x


----------



## blessedmomma

So exciting Lucy!

Donna- happy birthday! Such great news he is ok :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your all ok girls x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm OK thanks :) Hope you had a good party :D


----------



## donnarobinson

We did thank you x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great :)


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing well. How are all our big babies? Annabel is so cute at the moment, she's picking up new words every day, such a little human! 

Any pregnancy news? 

I'm ovulating as we speak and it's so crazy strong it's making me nauseous!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James is doing well and he's learning lots. When Holly cries he goes over to her and pats her on the back and cuddles her because that's what he's seen us do. It's a lovely stage apart from the tantrums!


----------



## embeth

Hi girls,

I think I have just recently ovulated properly.. was feeling so nauseas on and off and other signs.. I did have a short panic that number 5 was on its way!! The panic it caused made me realise I don't think there will 
Be a number 5 I feel done now!

Isabelles in that cute stage too, she has such a character now and still loves music and will dance at anything!shes also very good at squealing as loud as she can if her brother is annoying her!&#128514;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww so cute!


----------



## Lucy3

So no plan to reasses after Florida trip embeth?


----------



## donnarobinson

Still not broody here I really have no desire for another baby at all 
My sister is pregnant and my brothers girlfriend is pregnant with a boy my first nephew I alredi have three nieces x we don't no what my sister is having yet x 

Cruz is so big now he always wants kisses and makes this cute kissing sound x


----------



## Frustrated1

I thought we would be calling it a day with this one, but given the reaction of my step-children I might be re-assessing! I'm certainly not going to be told by them how many children I can have :haha: Apparently we are really irresponsible to be having another when we supposedly can't afford the ones we have! Nice to be getting advice from a 15 year old


----------



## donnarobinson

Ahh bless you are you finding out the sex ? X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about your step kids reaction :(


----------



## Frustrated1

We are having a boy! I'm going to be so outnumbered


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww congratulations boys are fab x 
I have the three boys to &#128512;X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## embeth

Congratulations frustrated on having another boy!three boys are fab!

I don't think so Lucy.. it may be because everything's so stressful at the moment.. Isabelle is still feeding and literally wakkmhcinstahtky all night to feed at the moment plus she's not going down in the evenings I have no time! Have my practical exam for my fitness course next week and am so unprepared due to lack of time! Won't say never at the mo but it's unlikely I think! &#128521; How's things going with your course and managing the kids?

We are thinking of moving house.. my eldest is due to start secondary school next September and the ones near us aren't very good.. plus we'd like 5 bedrooms so may start looking around.. it's all so stressful tho!


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats frustrated!! &#128153; How exciting! Don't listen to your step kids, teenagers think they know everything &#128580;

Never say never hey embeth &#128521; I withdrew from one subject at uni so now I'm doing 3, still lots of work! But it means I won't get to go on a placement this year, I'll have to wait till next year and it's going to take me a minimum of 4 years. But that's ok, it's not just about the end result, I have to enjoy the journey too! The head of the department said only 1/3 make it through the course full time so that made me feel better (as I was crying!) Hope your prac exam goes well, I have no doubt it will! Moving house is exciting! I love to declutter when we move! 

Hope James and Cruz are doing well xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is fine he's cutting another tooth it's about time he stil only has 6 lol 
He's had me up since 4.35 and cj was sick in the night so I've barely slept the joys lol 

Hope everyone is doing well bless you Lucy excali you have to enjoy doing it 
The kids break up next Friday for Easter they have two weeks of them chad goes to the nursery on Cj's school so will be easier than going to different places x 
Hope everyone is well
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly broke up from school on Friday. We are off to a park today :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone.

I had a poo-mare yesterday. It was the morning and I took Serens nappy off for some happy free time. After a minute she wanted to be picked up. And then I wiped my mouth. Omg my hand was covered in poo. I got it all over my face and in my mouth. I hadn't noticed she's poo'd and it went everywhere. After id cleaned up I had a shot of vodka at 8.30am to kill anything I swallowed. So yuk. I do have a dodgy tummy now though.

Embeth and Lucy. I've just completed my first week of distance learning study. Study is not something I'm unfamiliar with. I want to uni. I was a tutor once too. But this is the first time I've done study with two children and it is hard. I actually want to study but I can't fit it in at all some days. The clocks have just gone back though so i should get an extra hour in the evening.


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh spud what a mess lol 

Aww our clocks have just gone forward here x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh goodness that sounds messy with the poo!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ha yeah. Before I had kids I didn't realise that a mum has probably spent a long time clearing up the home in order to achieve a high standard of mess lol.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Very true :haha:


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations on another boy, Frustrated!


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats on a boy frustrated!

Not long now pita!

So nice to hear how everyone is doing


----------



## Bevziibubble

James had his injections today. 4 of them! Poor thing. He cried a lot but seems ok now.


----------



## blessedmomma

Poor guy bev! I'll pray for him


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Poor James bev! Isabelle had hers quite a while ago she cried too but didn't really suffer with any side effects, maybe a mild temp that was about it.

I passed the first half of my course last week so am now a qualified fitness instructor!&#128077;&#128077; thinking about doing a few hours a week in a gym while I work on the personal training part.

Isabelle has been loving the milder weather here she loves the garden and is obsessed with balls! She finds them everywhere and either kicks or carries them around! She seems to go a lovely colour in the sun even with sun cream on looks Lovely with her blond hair!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3853.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Embeth! :) 

Isabelle looks so cute :cloud9:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your all ok girls 
Well done embeth 
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm OK thanks. James has been pretty accident prone lately, he's very clumsy and into everything! 

How are you Donna? Hope you're OK :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm not to bad thanks Hun 
Cruz is always climbing monkey &#128018; 
He can point to nose and mouth now he doesn't always do it but when it suits him and he says bath bath bath every time it's bath he's got such a good understanding and can get things I ask he wil go the draw and get a nappy and the wipes when he has done a poop.
He doesn't really say much chad was saying loads by now but cj wasn't a fast talker really 
He can say mom dad nan pop bath cheese some others but he just babbles away really lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww clever boy :) James doesn't say much apart from mama, Dada and hiya. Holly was very slow at talking and was two before she started saying words!


----------



## embeth

Isabelle doesn't say much either! Mummm, da, peppa ( she loves peppa pig!) and hair! Lol she comes over shouting it when she has a dogs hair in her mouth as our lab is shedding like crazy at the moment!! &#128514;


----------



## Spudtastic

I have a simple dilemma ladies. I don't know if to do a week long course or not. I've just started an online photography course. I'm a complete beginner but I'm really enjoying it. It's online so it fits in with my kids. 

Now I could really benefit from a real.life attendance course and I found one next week. Photography is a career I could see myself getting into. However the course is Monday to Friday 9.30am to 4.30pm. 

Now Isla (4yrs) and Seren (15 months) will need to be looked after. Isla does play school 9 to 3 twice a week and Seren does 9 to 12. I.have my sister here and husband will be around and in laws live next door.

Now i will feel soooooooooo guilty being away from them. My kids just want mum. My husband when I asked said nothing. He doesn't really look after the kids so much.my sister said she'd do it but is reluctant because Isla has been playing up recently and has been hard to handle and my in-laws just feed Isla crap like biscuits and shapes crackers. 

So what do I do?

Do I do this one off course? Or do I not. If I do it the guilt will be almost unbearable but if I don't I will feel sad that Iwon't get to do something for myself.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'd do it sometimes we have to do things for ourselves we're not just mummies and it would benefit the whole family if you end up with a career from this! I'm sure the girls will be just fine x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would go for it. It sounds like a great opportunity :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Donna and Bev. I know the girls would be fine. I would feel guilty over not being there when they need me.I feel guilty getting other people to look after them for me. My sister is excellent.


----------



## Heather.1987

I would do it. I think its healthy for kids to spend some time with other people outside their parents. My kids go to daycare 2x a week and church daycare during church activities and they love it! Its great hearing them learn new things that i didnt think about teaching or sharing with them!


----------



## Lucy3

How long does the course go for? I'd go for it. You'll have all evening with them! I agree with Donna, we aren't just mummies, although it's hard to remember that!


----------



## Spudtastic

Heather - Isla goes two times a week too and Seren does two half days at day care. They love it. It'sjust the rest of the time.

Lucy - the course is just for five days Monday to Friday.

So I've signed up for it. Thanks everyone. I know the girls will be fine. I know I will feel guilty. And I'm also looking forward to it alot.


----------



## PitaKat

Glad hear you signed up for the class, spud, i would have too. I'm sure your girls will be fine. Sometimes we need to invest in ourselves too! :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great you signed up Spud :D


----------



## donnarobinson

That's great you signed up hun

I'm of to get chads uniform for nursery tomorrow he's been going for a year now but he's finally starting the nursery on the school and has to wear a uniform I can't believe how fast time goes &#128553; X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww the time does go so fast :( Hope he enjoys it :)


----------



## donnarobinson

How are you all girls chad started the nursery on the school oh he looked so cute in his uniform x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww how cute. Hope he's enjoying it :)


----------



## embeth

Hi girls , so quiet here nowadays!

Hope everyone's ok and all little ones are doing well &#128077;

Isabelle is really becoming her own person and a bit of a madam
At times! She has all three big brothers twisted round her little finger &#128540;


----------



## Bevziibubble

She sounds so cute!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless her :) 
We're all good Cruz says taa so cutely when u give him things and he tries to say peppa pig 
We've been decorating our bedroom it's stressful &#128553;&#128514;x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless!


----------



## embeth

They are so cute at this stage! Isabelle says peppa constantly then. Claps herself &#128514;&#128514; she loves peppa pig and Ben and holly!!!


----------



## Lucy3

Annabel also loves Peppa! Well she loves George &#128514;&#128514;

My 3 year old started preschool this week, he wears a little uniform too! So cute! I'm loving him being at school 2 days a week! 

What are you doing to your bedroom Donna? Sounds fun! 

Embeth are you still thinking of moving house? 

Glad you signed up for your curse Spud! 

How's James' sleeping going Bev?


----------



## embeth

Hope your little boy enjoyed pre school Lucy!?&#55357;&#56841;

We've decided not to move for the moment we're going to wait and see what secondary school my son gets allocated next year.. ideally I want to work again first so we can get a house we really love! 

I'm so tired I'm still feeding isabelle and she's still in my bed.. I'm desperate for a sleep where I can stretch out and not have her tugging for milk all the time!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

James is still a bad sleeper too. He wakes up every 2 hours through the night. He seems to not need much sleep!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks everyone. I did my course and really enjoyed it. I learned a lot and I feel so lucky I was able to do it.

Embeth - I'm also still feeding Seren and she sleeps in my bed. She wakes up alot too. But she's nowhere near as bad as Isla was who slept and fed like a newborn for 2 years. That was really hard. But I still have the cot next to our bed but now Isla sleeps in it lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls I'm so thankfull Cruz sleeps Ino what's it's like to have lack of sleep cj was awful until he was 2 and suddenly started sleeping through when chad was born 
Cruz goes to bed at around 6.10 
He has milk at 6 bed at 6.10 and normally sleeps til about 5.30-6 
He slept til 7 this morning but he was awake Crying in the night and has woken up with a cold today x 
I've gained nearly a stOne since stopping slimming word I'm back to group Wednesday can't wait to get back on it I have had no motivation lately x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that Cruz is feeling better soon :hugs:.

Good luck going back to SW hun :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Lack of sleep really does me in too. No shortage of that here right now. Landon stopped napping a couple days ago so he sleeps from 8pm-10am. It's so lovely. He even gave up his one bottle in the night he was having about 3-4.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow he sounds like an amazing sleeper at night!


----------



## embeth

Omg blessed what an amazing sleeper!!


----------



## Spudtastic

2am and I'm awake. Kids are asleep though. I fell asleep getting them to bed tonight again. It's annoying. They've been waking up really early since the clocks changed. If I'm lucky that sleep in until 6am. If I'm not its a 4.30am start.

I have terrible health anxiety at the moment. I'm really feeling my mortality. And I feel old. 
I really need to exercise, eat well and lose weight.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Big hugs Spud :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

My kids have all been really good sleepers as long as they aren't sick or teething. But they usually still wake up for boob or bottles at night and go right back to sleep at this age. I don't know why he isn't all of a sudden. I'll take it though, at least until July when I'm up with a newborn again. 

Spud- that's so rough!!! :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Huge spud.. I sympathise I always have awful healthy anxiety, the trick for me is to exercise.. it's so good for my mind as well as my body. Just 30 minutes and you ll feel so much better..hope you feel
Better soon x


----------



## Spudtastic

embeth said:


> Huge spud.. I sympathise I always have awful healthy anxiety, the trick for me is to exercise.. it's so good for my mind as well as my body. Just 30 minutes and you ll feel so much better..hope you feel
> Better soon x

Thanks embeth. Exercise is great. And eating enough veg too.

Two nights bad sleep. Seren had a sick tummy two nights ago and last night Isla was vomiting everywhere. Today is a soda and cartoon day lol.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you have bad nights. I hope they're both better soon :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Sick kids is the worst :( :hugs: I hope they feel better and everyone sleeps better soon.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your all well girls I went out Saturday night I ended up coming home as the baby sitter text me at 12.30am telling me she had got Cruz up as he wouldn't settle which was a load of rubbish he sleeps through I told her if he has a winge which he sometimes does just ignore him unless her really crying anyway she said he was coughing so went up picked him up and he wouldn't go in cot so she got him up I got back he was sat on the sofa the lamp was on and everything I was far from happy I NEVER ever get my kids up in the night he slept last night tho but I'm so tired of getting up early even cj wakes around 6 now I think chad waking him so much has had an effect 
Cruz was awake at 5.10 today &#128553; I didn't get up till 6 tho he was just babbling in his cot x


----------



## Bevziibubble

How frustrating about the babysitter :( Sorry the kids are waking up so early :(


----------



## embeth

Oh dear donna, sorry it was a bit of a nightmare! Isabelle wakes at half 5 most mornings and Jacobs usually up from 6ish, my older two boys were always like it as this age too I just tell myself it won't last forever... I
Don't mind so much if I have plans for the day it's when I don't it's such a long day!!! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

It does make the days so long when they wake up that early. The mornings seem to take forever!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yup mine have always been early risers to cj didn't wake quite so early but he went to bed at 7.30pm so slept a bit later where as chad always liked to be in bed for 6pm so always woke early and then woke cj so had two boys up early then Cruz obv is in bed early and to be honest I moan about early mornings but I would still prefer that over hem being up late I love my evenings and after a long day I love come there in bed and I can relax .. it doesn't seem as bad getting up early now it's light.. yup they don't stay little forever do they! 
Cruz didn't wake til gone 6 today anything after 6 and I'm ok lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I prefer early mornings to late nights too :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna it's good you have them going to bed early so you have some evening free!


----------



## Lucy3

I agree! I prefer early mornings over late nights too &#128077;&#127995;

I'm coming to the end of my first semester back at uni. The biology subject is so full on! Each week we do a different part of the body, there's no way I can learn it all for the exam. We have 3 lectures, a prac and a tutorial each week just for the one subject.. it's crazy. If I pass I'll be so happy! 

Annabel is so grown up and it's making me broody! 

Heather, I remember you saying you were going to start TTC next month! Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds like a lot of work Lucy. Good luck :)


----------



## Heather.1987

Yes! Next cycle well be trying for #3! Im excited to have more kids...but dreading being pregnant. Its a weird feeling. With my previous pregnancies i was 100% ready and excited...this time not so much. Ive come to the conclusion that its ok to not be excited about the pregnancy part as long as i know 100% i want more kids overall....which i most certainly do! It took me 10 months with landon, 1 month with chelsea (mmc), and 3 months with hadleigh ttc...so who knows how long itll take!

Anybody else thinking of ttc soon?

And lucy good luck! Im so glad to be done with school! I still have nightmares about being back in school!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck with ttc Heather :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Lucy- sounds rough! I couldn't be persuaded back to college if my life depended on it lol. Much sympathy and respect for your hard work.

Heather- yay! Hope it doesn't take long :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Yay for ttc Heather. I don't enjoy being pregnant aka permanently sick either. I don't have the energy for 3 children. 2 is it for me. I'm looking forward to a full nights sleep and a lazy evening perhaps in a year or two.


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks ladies, it's hard work and will probably take me at lest 4-5 years to finish but I hope it's worth it in the end. 

That's so exciting Heather! Hope you're not TTC for long. I think I would like a third but I'm not ready yet. Kids are terrible sleepers lately so I don't think I could add pregnancy/newborn on top of everything. Maybe by the end of the year I'll feel differently..


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm definitely done at two. I'm sad I won't be pregnant again but looking forward to the next chapter :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Lucy - well done in your study. You've probably said before but is your partner supportive and helpful?

Bev - I see on your ticker you have a family holiday in 3 months. Where are you going/what are you doing for it?


----------



## Bevziibubble

We are going to Aberystwyth in Wales. Can't wait! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm defo still done aswell! It's wierd as this is always around the time I'm getting pregnant . I've always had a new baby as my youngest turns two so will be strange not to this time but I really looking forward to the next stages I am sad I'll never be pregnant again it's magical and hard all at the same time but I defo am done x 
My body is already ruined it couldn't handle any more lol x


----------



## Spudtastic

Bevziibubble said:


> We are going to Aberystwyth in Wales. Can't wait! :)

I'm originally from Devon so Wales wasn't too far away growing up. I went to Aberystwyth for a week when I did geography A-level. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Spudtastic

donnarobinson said:


> I'm defo still done aswell! It's wierd as this is always around the time I'm getting pregnant . I've always had a new baby as my youngest turns two so will be strange not to this time but I really looking forward to the next stages I am sad I'll never be pregnant again it's magical and hard all at the same time but I defo am done x
> My body is already ruined it couldn't handle any more lol x

Omg it's not just pregnancy and labour that ruins your body is it. I've had numerous back issues from carrying the kids. The current injury iOS my jaw being slightly out of place from continual head butting


----------



## PitaKat

Good luck ttc, heather! Hope it happens quickly for you.


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations on ur new baby girl pita x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

Thanks everyone!

And congrats pita!


----------



## embeth

Oh wow pita can't believe you've had your baby already! Massive congrats xxx


----------



## PitaKat

Thank you! She hung in there for 12 days past her due date and I was induced. My son _loves_ her lol and Madelyn is more curious than anything.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love her name :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats pita!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

Congrats Pita. How was the birth?


----------



## Lucy3

Wow! Congratulations Pita!


----------



## PitaKat

Thanks :) the birth went smoothly. It took a little while to get going, but once it got going, it went fast! It was a lot like Madelyn's birth that way lol. I wrote out a (kind of long) birth story if you want to read it :haha: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...9-violets-birth-positive-induction-story.html


----------



## embeth

Great birth story pita! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Loved your birth story! :cloud9:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Wow, it's been so long, I love that this thread is still active!!

Congratulations on your new little girl Pita!! 

Heather DH and I are going to be trying again in June or July so maybe we'll be bump buddies again! We actually started trying in February and since then I've managed to have both a chemical and a MMC. :nope: I did just turn 37 so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised but I'm really hoping the next one sticks...

Thomas is doing great, he's running all over the place and is an endless source of fun.


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry about the chemical and MMC hun :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Hope next cycle is a sticky one Fit mama xx so exciting people are getting pregnant again! Can't wait to follow you all!


----------



## Spudtastic

Fit - sorry for the mc and mmc.


----------



## Heather.1987

Fit i am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Pita- sounds like a lovely birth <3

Fit- I'm so so sorry. My heart goes out to you :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope everyone is ok girls x


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. I'm in Singapore. Needless to say flying with 2 kids is very hard. 

So before we left new zealand Isla was able to get her 4 year old jabs but Seren was too sick to get her 15 month jabs. 

So uk peeps. I need to get them done in England. It's the mmr jab. I will look it up but I'm just wondering if you're on the same schedule..
We have jabs at 6 weeks, 3 months and 5 months for menigitis and pertussis and rotavirus.
Then at 15 months and 4 years for the mmr.

The girls are adjusting to the time change. We've done the 'easy'half, with two shorter flights and time difference between nz and oz and then Singapore.


----------



## embeth

Hi all, 

Spud here Isabelle had her Jabs at 2,3&4 months and then at 12/13 months for mmr.. she had two loads in one so four injections but some places they split two and two at 12 and 13 months. They then have one at 3 years. Hope that helps xx goodluck with your travels x


----------



## Bevziibubble

James had his at 8 weeks, 12 weeks and 16 weeks. His 13 month jabs were delayed two months as he wasn't well for ages but he had four needles I think it was, it was such a lot to have at once. 
I hope your travels go well :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

How is everyone? :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone

Thanks embeth and bev for the vaccine advice. 

We had an awesome holiday in Singapore. The girls were great and they loved the swimming. They also flew really really well. We are in England now and I'm struggling with jet lag. The girls and I are earley wakers anyway. I've been awake since 3am.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad you had a good time :) 
The jetlag sounds rough :(


----------



## Lucy3

Glad the flying went well Spud. 

All good here, I've got exams so I've been cramming for them! 

Annabel is growing up so fast! I'm starting to get a bit broody... but I really want to wait till after Christmas as we're going over to America in july and for Christmas and traveling pregnant i don't find enjoyable! Embeth do you have your Florida trip coming up? 

How's everyone doing? xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck with your exams :)


----------



## embeth

Hi all,

Doing ok here! Isabelle is great growing fast and too cute!!still feeding she wants it more than ever I'm just so weak when it comes to stopping. I'm still having trouble with my bladder doctors are next to useless as my urine tests are always clear of anything finally been referred for an ultrasound that was 4 weeks ago and no date through yet &#128580;&#128580;

Goodluck with your exams Lucy I'm struggling to get my personal al training work done.. need more hours in a day. We have a trip to Florida booked for the end of October &#128512;&#128512; can't wait!!

Spud hope the jet lag eases where abouts in England are u visiting? Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you get some answers from the ultrasound :hugs:


----------



## embeth

Thanks bev xxx


----------



## Spudtastic

Embeth - I'm in Devon. It's where I grew up. My brother is getting married. I hope you get your ultrasound soon. It's wierd having an ultrasound and not being pregnant. Your trip to Florida sounds fun.

Lucy -are you in the US or the UK? Your trips also sound fun.

Still no first AF for me. I'm not complaining though. I like it.

I have nothing to wear for this wedding. I have to look for a dress today.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I got my first AF back last month. 

James has thrush in his mouth so he's on Nystatin now. He has woken up this morning feeling quite hot and a bad cough :(


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no, poor James. Hope it clears up soon. 

Spud, I'm in Australia. We lived in the US until Christmas 2015 and now we travel back there twice a year. As you know it's so far away! 

Embeth wouldn't it be cool if we were both in the US at the same time! You're going in October? Hope your ultrasound goes ok x


----------



## embeth

Enjoy the wedding spud.. I love Devon! I'm just about to book a week in woolacombe in the summer! 

No periods for me either.. I think I need to stop and let my body return to normal, I wouldn't be surprised if half my issues with my bladder were to do with hormonal issues.

Yep Lucy we go 22nd October for 2 weeks.. we are considering going out for the whole of august next year.. 3 weeks in a villa on the coast and a week in Disney.

Isabelle has a virus at the moment, temp on and off and a rash all over her, my other 3 have had similar in the last week, she's not too bad in herself just so unsettled at night waking me up on and off in the early hours of the morning..I'm so tired at the moment. 

Bev I hope james feels better soon xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

He's now got a terrible cough and wheezing so I've got him a drs appointment. I think he's got croup again :(


----------



## embeth

Hope he's ok bev xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

The doctor said he's got croup. His glands are up and his throat is inflamed. He's been prescribed two days of steroids :(


----------



## embeth

Poor thing! Hope he's better soon xx

Isabelle is still covered head to toe in spots but no more temp so hope
They disappear soon.. she decided she didn't fancy sleeping last night.. woke at 11 didn't go back to sleep until 1 then was awake on and off and up at half 5!!&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls x 

I kept getting headaches So I had a month break from the pill and they went away I've started it again because my period started well my headaches have started again and they hurt wen I bend down again like last time I don't no if it's my periods causing them or it's the pill I've only just taken day 3 tho I don't no what to do they tried to give me a mini pill but I no that will make me bleed constantly it did before and the implant did and it's like tha x


----------



## Lucy3

Oh poor little James :( 

I hope Isabelle sleeps better soon!! That's not enough sleep for you embeth! 

I'm the same with the mini pill Donna, doesn't work with me either. Is there another option?


----------



## donnarobinson

No idea I've had the coil twice both t Times it fell out the implant made me bleed its the combined pill at the minute I have they say to try the mini no idea tho

Chad had croup when he was younger it's horrible
Hope James is better soon bev x


----------



## donnarobinson

How are you all girls I can't believe my baby is almost 18 months old x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi hun, the time has just flown by! How is Cruz doing? James is having a lot of tantrums lately!


----------



## donnarobinson

He's fine thanks Hun hope ur all well. Oh so does Cruz he goes mad he wants his own way all the time lol. He always nicks his brothers chair when he moves and then chad wil come and sit by me instead and nope Cruz wants to sit there and he goes mad . He loves playing in the garden and hates coming in. 
He doesn't say as much as chad did at his age but neither did cj chad was just a really early talker I think. 
He does say some words 
Pop bath sock no he can say postman pat mom dad the typical I cant think of what else lol x 
He literally understands everything tho he's can point to eyes nose mouth he's so sweet bless him. 
How's the sleeping ? Cruz has been sleeping later lately 7 / 7.30 some mornings but has been 6.6.30 past two mornings x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww he sounds so cute! That's great he can say those words. James only really says hiya and up down. Lol. He is still a rubbish sleeper and quite often is awake for hours on end in the night!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Aw, Cruz sounds like he's doing well! Benjamin doesn't talk at all yet, he says what I think it apple, possibly "da" and 'this' but it's mostly all babble. He's good at communicating his wants though, so that's good! 

As for sleep, he's decent. Not awesome, but not terrible either!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless all these babies! Doing so well
Mushy so good to hear from u :) I see ur pregnant congratulations 

Any one else getting broody 
Stil nope for me I'm enjoying getting a bit of me back if uno what I mean I felt like I was just a mom for a long time x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm not broody at all. I was but I find James such hard work and I'm starting to see the pros for me of just sticking to two kids now!


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't no if it's because mine are so close in age but I find 3 hard work 
I never get a minute one of the always needs or wants something having to take them out and watch them all etc 
lol 
The noise is another level to 
I wouldn't change them but I am defo 100 percent done x


----------



## donnarobinson

Does James stil sleep with u Bev? Have u thought of a bit of sleep training maybe ? Ino it's not for everyone tho I don't think I could get thru a day if all mine didn't go to bed quite early so I got my evenings lol x 
Cj use to wake for hours in the night to its awful he use to slee with me up until about 1 and I blame that lol suddenly tho he started sleeping throughly great just after he went 2 and has been an amazing sleeper since so there is hope . X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes James still sleeps with me. I just can't bring myself to sleep train. I never did with Holly and she's finally quite a good sleeper now. I actually got a better sleep last night but feel worse for it today lol!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi. I'm in The Netherlands visiting some beautiful places. 

I'm done with two. I love them to bits but I'm also looking forward to me time. (Not always a mum). Now the dh is around he does things like help the girls at the play park. It's so nice not to be the only pair of eyes looking out for them. And dh has started to give them food when they're hungry. It's so nice not to be 100% in charge of the kids.

Congratulations mushymilk. 

Seren still sleeps with me too. She's so funny. She knows exactly what she wants. And her words are multiplying.


----------



## blessedmomma

Can't believe these babies are about 18 months already! Landon will be tomorrow. :cloud9:

Up til now he wasn't talking too much. I have found with my babies they either walk early or talk early. He was a walker, very early on. He is finally starting to say more words. Just this last week he has picked up kitty and more. He also says meow instead of kitty sometimes lol. Before that he was only saying dada, mama, and candy. Yes candy, sigh.


----------



## Lucy3

Blessed! You're almost ready to pop! So exciting! 

I still think I'd like number 3 but I'm a bit scared to be pregnant yet. I just can't imagine how I'd do morning sickness with my 2 running around, so I'd like like wait a bit.
Annabel is starting to talk more, very cute!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's cute she's starting to talk :cloud9:
James barely says anything yet!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Benjamin doesn't really talk, you can tell there's understanding there, but he just has no interest in using words. Or sign language! Occasionally I'll get a more sign out of him, but that's it. Stubborn boy. 

I sleep with both my kids, in fact my husband just agreed to make our master bedroom a big family bed. We're going to buy a matching queen mattress and put it next to our kng. I can't wait! Sleep training isn't for me either, and while it may have taken longer, both my kids like going to bed and Alexander sleeps so much better then he used to.


----------



## embeth

HI girls,

Hope you're all doing well. 

Isabelle doesn't say loads but she's getting more words all the time and fully understands everything. She's not really started with tantrums yet I find her 3 year old brother much harder work!!

Definitely no broodiness
here!

I sleep with my younger two as well.. Isabelle still feeds during the night, did the same with the older ones and they sleep great ok their own rooms now they're bigger. 

Mushy your family bed sounds like an amazing idea!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless all these babies I didn't have to sleep train mine I just seen to have good sleepers after the first and I just put that down to the fact I didn't bed share with chad or Cruz it was probally just a coincidence. 
I don't think I could cope with not being able to put them to bed for the night and relax and sleep lol! Of course tho they all do sleep eventually. 
We've had a pj day today I went out last night I was hope for 1.30 but a bit tired so just chilling out we've been in the back garden playing aswell x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you had a fun night out! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm ok thanks. How are you and the boys?


----------



## embeth

We're ok thanks..i stopped feeding Isabelle 2 weeks ago, went cold turkey and had very full sore boobs for over a week nearly all back to normal now tho and Isabelle has been great never asks for milk anymore! Little bit sad with her being my last but was defo the right time to do it.. looking forward to buying myself some new bras!

Hope you're all doing well? Kids have broken up for 6 week hold yesterday so the long summer begins!! We go away in October so at home all summer!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad things are going well and hope you have a good summer holidays :)
We are going to Wales in a few weeks but other than that we will probably just be going to lots of parks!


----------



## Lucy3

All going well here. We are in the US - heading home soon so looking forward to getting back home and back into a routine! Winter back home so it's been nice to escape it for a few weeks!


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad ur all ok girls were good thank you kids have broke upto we're going to do a few day trips and maybe go to Drayton manor x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have a great time :)


----------



## embeth

Hope everyone's ok, it's so quiet on here nowadays.

My periods have returned and I'm getting those old familiar broody feelings! Sadly I don't think I'll ever act on them, 4 is hard work!! I went to my cousins baby shower at the weekend, she's due with her first baby in a few weeks.. so jealous! Lol!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi Hun all good here :) I don't no how u do 4 my three keep me on my toes . I'm stil not broody &#128514;&#128514; there is no way I'll have another 
My sister is due her first in 3 weeks so looking forward to that I love babies I miss my bump and being pregnant scans etc and I sob when I watch one born every minute and see when there born I just couldn't cope with another I don't think who knows what the future holds but I defo think we're done . 

I can't believe our babies will soon be 2 ! X 
Hope ur all ok x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am the same! I miss being pregnant so much and all the excitement that goes with it, but no way am I having another! :haha:

Hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/sxydonna88/Mobile%20Uploads/2017-02/4B854C7D-EBB4-4725-A0FE-F23219E62B00.jpg

Here is Cruz yesterday morning &#128153;

And another from a little while ago 

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/sxydonna88/Mobile%20Uploads/10814A5D-CE8F-4819-B3CE-BAD338300794_1.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww he's so cute!


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls. Awww Cruz is so cute &#128525;

I found myself going through newborn photos of Annabel today &#128584; Getting broody but also know right now isn't the right time for another (even though I'm going to be 35 this year! &#128561;) even though I find 2 hard work I can see myself with another one. Just not right now! 
Glad everyone is doing well. It's the end of winter for us and I'm so glad! It's been such a bad winter in terms of bugs for us, over it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you get some better weather soon :) 
It's supposed to be summer here but it's done nothing but rain :rain:


----------



## Lucy3

I keep an eye on the English weather Bev (as my brother lives over there) and I have noticed it's rained a lot!


----------



## Lucy3

I know mushy is pregnant with number 3, I wonder if anyone else from our group is?


----------



## Heather.1987

Im trying with no luck. Cycle #3 and even though ny chart looks amazing....my bfns are not. :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the bfns. Hopefully it won't be long until you get your BFP :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope u get ur bfp soon :) 

thanks girls I'm so excited for winter!I love the autumn and winter can't wait for xmas lol 
I'm not looking forward to the bugs either tho my kids haven't been near the drs for months will all start again soon x 

Frustrated is having number 3 as well isn't she x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm excited for winter too although not looking forward to the bugs. James catches enough without it being winter. He has a cold again and that big golf ball gland is up in his neck. 

Yes I think Frustrated is pregnant again. And Blessed recently had her baby :)


----------



## Lucy3

Hope you get your bfp soon heather! 

Oh yay for blessed! 

I am sitting here with a sore throat :( it's just been non stop this season. can't wait to have a break from them! We'll be over in America for Xmas so fingers crossed we'll get snow !


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## embeth

He's so cute Donna!little dude &#128521;

Heather I'll keep my fingers crossed u get that bfp soon x

Hope James's gland goes down soon because, it's a nightmare when they catch bugs.

Lucy the weather here has been rubbish, I feel like we haven't really had a summer rain rain rain! I'm 36 and feel so old now &#128553;

Here's my monkey! She's such a happy thing &#128525;&#128525;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0807.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww she's beautiful Hun x


----------



## Bevziibubble

So cute! I love her hair!


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls she has crazy hair!!


----------



## Lucy3

Isabelle has the best hair! Love her &#128525;

Bev, hope James gets better soon. His glands seem to flare up don't they? 

Youre not old embeth! I'll be 35/36 when I have my third (hopefully!) you'll get some nice weather when you go to Florida!


----------



## embeth

Thanks Lucy. Cannot wait to go to Florida! Booked our airport hotel/parking this week feeling closer now, the kids are sooo excited!


----------



## Lucy3

So I visited my friend and her 2 week old yesterday. He was so tiny and I loved holding him (as did Annabel!) but my friend looked so tired and she was so emotionally hormonal it reminded me of how difficult the newborn stage is! But I guess the tiny baby cuddles makes up for all the hard work!?


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is so difficult isn't it! I do miss the newborn snuggles though :cloud9:


----------



## TTCBean

:wave: Hi girls! Just thought I'd browse thru the thread and see where everyone is at. :) So nice this is still active!


----------



## Heather.1987

Onto cycle #4 ttc #3. Otherwise hadleigh is your typical toddler. Learning new things everyday. Oh and we have a stubborn mouse in our house that wont die....so thats been awesome.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for this cycle :) 
I hope you get rid of the mouse soon. I'm terrified of mice!


----------



## Heather.1987

Oh i am too! I am not getting much sleep at night! And i refuse to go in the basement until its caught!


----------



## Lucy3

Good luck for this cycle Heather! 

Hi TTC! Isn't it great our thread is still going! Such a good group :) 

It's so cold and even hailed today. I'm SO ready for spring!!


----------



## embeth

Hi ttc. X

I miss newborn cuddles too! I really do get the urge for another sometimes, I'd love to be pregnant again.. just noway I could
Cope with 5!&#128556; Now they're all getting older ( eldest is 11 in November! Still feels like yesterday I brought him
Home from
Hospital!)everything is getting so expensive, the big two just want want want!


----------



## TTCBean

Heather, I am TTC this month too. I am on 150mg Clomid, CD10 right now. Good luck!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck TTC bean!


----------



## Heather.1987

Good luck ttc!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luk ttc girls we've had so much fun at soft play today. 
Cruz is getting so clever he's learning so fast the kids go back to schools next week . Cj's I'm year one chad still nursery he won't start reception till next year x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Cruz! 

Holly is going into year one next week too!


----------



## embeth

My big boys go into year 5+6!! Jacob starts nursery at their school next week as well.. will have all three in matching uniform.. can't wait for the pics!

Who out of you ladies are back at work? I'm not teaching at the moment and supposed to be working on my personal training course.. but miss work!!


----------



## embeth

I took this pic of Isabelle yesterday she was really watching her big bros get their hair cut!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1002.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww how cute! Beautiful curls! :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy3

I love the first day back at school pics! In 18 months both mine will be at the same preschool together, can't wait! 

As you know I'm not working, but studying. I had to drop a subject this semester, it was too hard with the kids being sick all the time so I'm just doing one. But I'm ok with it, I'll pick it back up next semester. Are you looking at teaching jobs embeth?


----------



## embeth

I'd love to go back to some teaching but don't want to leave Isabelle yet so will wait until she's a little older.i do miss work tho!!im still supposed to be doing my personal training it's just so hard when it's 9 at night before I sit down! Plus the company I'm doing it through are awful, I completed my fitness instructor qualification a long time ago and am still waiting for formal confirmation of the qualification!!.


----------



## embeth

Hi everyone 

Hows things?

Hope back to school has gone well for those of u that have bigger ones.
Jacob has started nursery this week at the school
His older brothers go to.. he has cried everyday I've taken him!!hope it stops soon I'd love him to just run off and play.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi Hun he will settle chad cried every day for about 2 months maybe more he was ok once I left and enjoyed it 
He went back yesterday and stil cried and went mad that he didn't want to go in but he was ok today 
Cj started year one he's been ok x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless him crying every day. Holly has started in year 1 and she's cried every day so far but she's fine once she settles down!


----------



## embeth

Thanks girls, they say he settles once I've gone but his brothers coming to the nursery fence atvplaytimw and seeing him then going sets him off again!!hopefully he ll settle soon.. it's his 4th birthday tomorrow so
Hoping that will help keep him happy going in in the morning x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh bless! :( I hope he has a lovely birthday :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww hope he has a lovely birthday flies by so quickly can't believe chad will be 4 In march chad use to see cj in the playground to but I think cj plays in a different one now he's year one . Cruz can say love you now it's so cute x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww how cute Cruz can say that! <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

How is everyone doing? :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Fine thanks hun u x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's good :) I am OK thanks. Can't believe all the babies are nearly two!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino it has flew by it really as . I had cruz when chad was only 22 months old mad to think that would be next month with cruz . 
I still feel completely done 3 is hard work Im just at the hospital now with Cj about the trait he has with his blood sure its just for information although Im not quite sure x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am definitely done with two. I don't think I could cope with more! 
I hope that everything is OK with the results on Cj.


----------



## donnarobinson

I took Cj to the hospital he had an appointment regarding his bloods remember the dr said they fort he had thalasemia trait thing well she reckons he doesnt at all and is just a bit enemic she felt his glands and said oh yeh he has tiny ones and there ok cuz smaller than a pea x Im stil none the wiser 
So shes done another blood test to check his levels and see whats what x


----------



## Bevziibubble

How confusing! James has a huge gland in his neck which has never shrunk very much.


----------



## Bevziibubble

How is everyone doing? All ready for Christmas?? :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Nearly ready here cant wait I cant believe our babies are two next month its flew by x u ok x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can't believe it either it's flown by! I'm good thanks. James is having SO many tantrums lately, he gets so angry!


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz is the same always fighting with chad ! &#128553; x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad it's not just mine! It's exhausting!


----------



## Lucy3

Hi girls! All good here. Annabel is such an independent little thing! Has to put on her own shoes etc. so different to her big brother!! 
Hope everyone is looking forward to Christmas. We will be in America for it so hoping for a white Christmas! 
Any pregnancy news?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you have a great Christmas :) 

Definitely no pregnancy news here! :laugh2:


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks Bev! What are your Christmas plans? 
No pregnancy news here either...I barely get through the day with 2 of them. I think if I ever had another one it wont be for a while!


----------



## Bevziibubble

We are going to MILs on Christmas day and out for a meal with my family on boxing day. Looking forward to it :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas. And I hope Annabel has a lovely birthday on the 29th Lucy x x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks hun, hope you have a lovely Christmas too :xmas9:


----------



## TTCBean

Not sure I posted on here yet, but as far as pregnancy news goes, I'm in my 7th week!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations x merry Christmas girls x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations ttcbean! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

Congrats ttc!!!!


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations ttc!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy new year everyone! I hope 2018 is a good one for you all :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy new year everyone !! 
Ive suddenly starred to feel broody a little bit and my heart wantd another but my head doesnt &#128514; I had the injection in December which covers me for 3 months then Im starting the pill I stil dont want anymore but maybe one day &#128514; x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I get stages of being really broody too! Sometimes I feel really broody and think it's maybe time for another, but then reality kicks in of how hard I even find two, LOL!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yup I find 3 hard work and Im really looking forward to this summer it will be my first summer where theyve all been older because I normally have a new born or a one year old in summer so Im looking forward to it . Its mainly because I want a girl and lots of people have announced there pregnant lately and Im jealous &#128514; I love the excitement but Im also loving life I dont want to go right back to the start maybe ina. Few years when Cruz is in school I would consider another but I might not we will see x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's understandable :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Bevziibubble said:


> I get stages of being really broody too! Sometimes I feel really broody and think it's maybe time for another, but then reality kicks in of how hard I even find two, LOL!

This exactly for me. I am.happy with two.


----------



## donnarobinson

I am happy with my 3! And Ino I dont really want any more &#128514; I think the feeling of wanting another will always come and go! Mother Nature is terrible lol x


----------



## Lucy3

I feel the same way. Some days I really want another one but then I thought of going back to the start scares me! And the sleep deprivation!! I bet I do have another one day but just not right now. Im 35 so I dont have forever though... argh its hard isnt it! I wish someone would tell me what the right thing to do is!! 

Aww congrats TTC! How are you feeling? xx


----------



## donnarobinson

It is hard. &#128514; my eldest is 6 tomorrow! Cruz has turned into such a terror lately lol he throws tantrums doesnt listen. Hes a monkey x 
Hope ur all well x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww hope CJ has a great birthday :) 
The tantrums are so stressful, there's just no reasoning with them!


----------



## donnarobinson

Im so broody ! I want a little girl thats what it is &#128553; I can see me wanting another &#128514; but I dont really want any more kids but Im beyond broody right Now &#128553; x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

I wonder if that feeling ever goes away. We might be done with 3 but I've always wondered about having a 4th. I want to get my tubes removed after this baby but I fear I'll be so broody later and regret it!


----------



## donnarobinson

Heather.1987 said:


> I wonder if that feeling ever goes away. We might be done with 3 but I've always wondered about having a 4th. I want to get my tubes removed after this baby but I fear I'll be so broody later and regret it!

Thats it Im wondering if I will always feel like this because I feel done I dont want any more kids but I really want another baby its so wierd I cant explain it . . 
X 
Congratulations on pregnancy x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't think it ever goes away. I don't want any more but I'm often very broody!


----------



## Lucy3

Hi ladies! Awww hows the broodiness going Donna? Im envious that you definitely know youre done with two Bev! Hows your pregnancy going Heather? 
Im pretty sure well have a third one day but Im still not ready. I like my freedom and sleep too much! 
Hope everyone is well. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yep I'm definitely done at two, haha! I haven't slept in over six years and I can't even do the house work without James having a tantrum :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Lucy3 said:


> Hi ladies! Awww hows the broodiness going Donna? Im envious that you definitely know youre done with two Bev! Hows your pregnancy going Heather?
> Im pretty sure well have a third one day but Im still not ready. I like my freedom and sleep too much!
> Hope everyone is well. Xx

Hi hun hope ur good . 
Its still there I go between being certain Im done to wanting another
Life is so much easier now but I do think maybe one day we will hve another x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's exciting you might have a 4th one day donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

After today I feel like getting sterilised haaa x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh dear! Bad day?


----------



## donnarobinson

Bad weekend chad has been so naughty &#128553;&#129318;*&#9792;&#65039; 
Cruz copies him and had to take cj to friend from schools birthday party they break up Thursday Im dreading it lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

James always copies everything Holly does too. He really looks up to her which is cute, but annoying when they learn bad behaviour lol!


----------



## Heather.1987

Lucy3 said:


> Hi ladies! Awww hows the broodiness going Donna? Im envious that you definitely know youre done with two Bev! Hows your pregnancy going Heather?
> Im pretty sure well have a third one day but Im still not ready. I like my freedom and sleep too much!
> Hope everyone is well. Xx

Thanks for asking! It's been going pretty well! Baby is measuring well and I love feeling him kick me! He is way more active than Hadleigh ever was! He does only have a 2 vessel cord instead of 3 so I just get extra growth ultrasounds. I'm exercising every day so I haven't gained as much weigh so far which has helped with aches and pains. 22 weeks!


----------



## donnarobinson

Im starting the pill tomorrow I did want to leave it until the injection is out my system but Im starting it because Ino I will end up pregnant and I dont want that. I do feel broody etc but realistically I dont want another defo not yet . We couldnt afford another .. cruz starts nursery next month and Im so looking forward to having some me time . I think its finally time for me ! Who knows maybe one day but for now Im done x


What helped me decide is the fact cruz who has always slept amazing has suddenly decided at bedtime he wants to get out his bed a million times and open his door over a hour todau it took for him to settle it took me back to sleepless nights and stuff o dont want to revisit lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully Cruz starts sleeping better again soon. Sleepless nights are so exhausting!


----------



## embeth

Hey girls. 

All good here! Isabelle is doing well such a little cutie! She has her tantrums but I have such good little chats with her shes such a character!
Im definitely done! No way I could
Cope with any more lol! My eldest starts secondary school
In September.. I feel so old!
This is Isabelle the other day!
 



Attached Files:







E50D5BDF-32BC-446C-9324-FAD5B9A42E8E.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## donnarobinson

Shes beautiful &#128158; x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww so sweet!


----------



## Lucy3

So nice to read some updates! 
How cute is Isabelle x wow secondary school!! Such a big boy! 
Glad youre getting the pill Donna, better to be safe! Its nice to know that maybe one day youll have another, but I totally get the sleepless night dread. Seriously the worst part of having babies for me.
Hows your sleep going Bev?
Glad pregnancy is going well Heather, Not long now! 
All good here. Im doing 2 subjects at unit this semester and Ive also started back with a bit of supply teaching! &#128561; loving being out of the house more! But then last night I had a dream that I had a baby boy and it felt like such a gorgeous gift. Argh! Wish I felt done. It would make everything so much easier! xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

The supply teaching sounds great :) 

James' sleep is still quite bad!


----------



## donnarobinson

You sound really busy Lucy. Thats me I wish I could feel 100 percent done and thats it . I go between being done and thinking maybe one more &#128514; 
Cruz sleeps through hes gone back to being ok for bed as Ive started putting him at 7pm instead of 6.30 
He does have the odd night he wakes crying but thankfully he sleeps . & always has been a generally good sleeper so Im sure Id have one that hates sleep next time lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad Cruz is sleeping well :D


----------



## Lucy3

Thats great Cruz sleeps well. Makes all th difference! Annabel is pretty good too, but Ive had to cut her nap out as she was going to bed soooo late. Is James still having a day sleep Bev?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes he still has a day sleep. I try to not let him nap past 12.30pm but he can be so hard to wake up!


----------



## donnarobinson

Cruz rarely naps any more because he was also taking ages to go to sleep. He does have one now and then . He fell asleep whilst waiting for his tea yday I woke him up tho bless him . I just had a dream I was having another boy! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I wish James would drop his nap. It really affects bedtime and it's annoying constantly having to arrange everything around naps. I got to this stage with Holly where I was just trying to get her through the day without a nap and stop her from falling asleep by 4pm!


----------



## Heather.1987

Hadleigh still sleeps 1-4 everyday and bedtime at 830. Works out great for us!


----------



## Lucy3

My kids have always been so as sensitive to day sleeps. I really try to not let Annabel sleep and if she does no longer than 20 mins. Similar to you when Holly was little, Bev! As long as I can keep her up till 530pm shell sleep through, any earlier and its a disaster! 
Ooh dream about a baby Donna!! Was you ok with having another boy in your dream?


----------



## donnarobinson

No I cried my eyes out lol. I really love my boys but I dont want another boy I just want a girl of course Id Be ok with another boy in the end but I would be disappointed &#128532;. 
Cruz naps now and then now but mainly he doesnt I cant believe how fast the last two years have gone x


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's just flown by hasn't it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm trialing giving James no nap today!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck let us no how it goes x


----------



## donnarobinson

How was the no nap bed? X


----------



## Bevziibubble

It went really well! He's doing great without naps and I wish I had dropped them sooner as he's waking later in the mornings and falling asleep quicker at night, plus we can do things in the day without having to plan everything around nap time :) 
Holly is back to school tomorrow after the Easter holidays so I'm wondering how the earlier wake ups will affect James, I don't want to have to start up the naps again!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thats great hun wel I thought cruz was done with naps but hes been terribly tired last few days he fell asleep yday watching cartoons . 
Hes threw awful tantrums cuz hes tired ... 

He starts nursery tomorrow
Just terrific for twos . . 3 hours a day I defo think hes going to need to nap even a few days a week bless him. He defo goes to bed easier when he hasnt napped tho x if he does nap I only let him nap 12-1 x
Glad things are looking up hun x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww bless him falling asleep :cloud9: I hope he enjoys nursery :)


----------



## donnarobinson

My baby had his first settling in session at nursery he loved it and didnt want to leave . Why do they grow up so quickly x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww I'm glad he had a good time :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls .. here is my baby &#128118; 
I cant believe how big hes getting hes the sweetest baby Ive ever met I love him so much 
X
 



Attached Files:







59C9A749-20FA-434B-B9DF-EACB050FD875.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









83E08ED6-9323-4968-9F1B-E03534F5A046.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1









28D6A640-5FE7-4A61-B4E9-906EE4B106E7.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww cute photos! :cloud9:


----------



## Spudtastic

Ok ladies. I hope you are all well. 
Sorry for the short post but I am in a panic as I got these just now.
Could a digital be a false positive? The positive is a cheapie. I don't know the sensitivity. The negative is a clearblue. The midstream is a cheap midstream and i don't see anything.

If I am pregnant it's unplanned.
 



Attached Files:







20180621_104745.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3









20180621_104832.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh wow! Digis are less sensitive, so if you get a positive on a digi it's usually a real positive!


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry hun no advice really but I cant see anthing on the test either maybe the pregnant one is fault try another x


----------



## Spudtastic

donnarobinson said:


> Sorry hun no advice really but I cant see anthing on the test either maybe the pregnant one is fault try another x


I'm hoping it's faulty. But if it isn't baby will be loved. I just don't think i cope well with 2 kids and i am 40 this year.


----------



## Spudtastic

Bevziibubble said:


> Oh wow! Digis are less sensitive, so if you get a positive on a digi it's usually a real positive!

I may go for another walk to the shop. I had a tiny wipe of red blood 3 days ago and this morning. I'm cd33. Cycles are usually 35 to 40 days long. I have not been tracking.


----------



## donnarobinson

Spudtastic said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Digis are less sensitive, so if you get a positive on a digi it's usually a real positive!
> 
> 
> I may go for another walk to the shop. I had a tiny wipe of red blood 3 days ago and this morning. I'm cd33. Cycles are usually 35 to 40 days long. I have not been tracking.Click to expand...

Id grab another I cant see a digital showing a positive but a normal test not .. you would cope though hun! Hope you get the result you want x


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm feeling pregnant. It's why i grabbed a test. I'm wondering if the blood spots is implantation bleeding and it's on that cusp or too early to tell and that cheapie digital must be sensitive. 
It seems to be unusual that a digital would say pregnant. If there was a dud batch i think people would find out quickly.


----------



## donnarobinson

What kind of brand is it .. does it not say what the sensitivity is in the box and was they all dipped in the same pee x


----------



## donnarobinson

If its a clear and simple one the sensitivity is 20miu x


----------



## Spudtastic

Well i threw the boxes away as soon as i got them in a public bin outside the shop after peeing in the public toilet and before the answer popped up.

The not pregnant is clearblu digi with weeks indicator.

The pregnant is from home bargains uk. 

The midstream is from home bargains uk.


----------



## Spudtastic

The cheapies were the same week. Then i walked to tesco and 15 minutes later I did the clearblue.


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I think the pregnant one is the least sensitive at 20miu and the other to are 25miu so maybe thay is why that one says pregnant. And the others dont Id defo test again but I think maybe you are pregnant x


----------



## Spudtastic

Yes its a clear and simple. Sorry I'm being an idiot. It had a sticker on its back.

What are clearblue?


----------



## Spudtastic

donnarobinson said:


> Yeh I think the pregnant one is the least sensitive at 20miu and the other to are 25miu so maybe thay is why that one says pregnant. And the others dont Id defo test again but I think maybe you are pregnant x

Ahhhhhhh excited and sooooo sick with nwrves at the same time.


----------



## Spudtastic

My baby finishes nursery in half an hour so I'll get her and I'll go for another walk to home bargains. I'll be grabbing a few.
Omg what is my husband going to say.


----------



## donnarobinson

Spudtastic said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Yeh I think the pregnant one is the least sensitive at 20miu and the other to are 25miu so maybe thay is why that one says pregnant. And the others dont Id defo test again but I think maybe you are pregnant x
> 
> Ahhhhhhh excited and sooooo sick with nwrves at the same time.Click to expand...

Bless you were tying for another but I have to wait till Im ovulating again after a depo shot Id get a test and test first thing Your wee for the clear blue wee was probably weaker as well because it wasnt a long hold x let us no if u test again x


----------



## Spudtastic

At least if i'm at 20miu then I should get some answers in the next few days.


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh wow Donna how exciting to be trying again. I hooe you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Spudtastic

So i went back to home bargains. This time i got 2 x clear and simple digis and a pack of 2 clearblue midstream.

First digi came up as error.

Second digi said pregnant.

Midstream said bfn.

So either the clear and simples are a dud batch or umvery early pregnant that only that brand are detecting.


----------



## donnarobinson

Test again in the morning hun with your first wee with the midstream x


----------



## Spudtastic

donnarobinson said:


> Test again in the morning hun with your first wee with the midstream x

Yes good idea.

If I am pregnant what happenes in england? Who do you call? When do ypu get seen?

I just told the husband. He's actually happy either way.


----------



## donnarobinson

You would call ur dr/gp and then you would get a midwife appointment for when your about 8 weeks and then scan at 12 weeks . Oh bless him thats good hun glad hes supportive. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that's good :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks. Yes he is very good.

I have been googling clear and simple and it seems that alot of people have had false positives with them. 

I have also ordered some frer which should be here tomorrow. I feel tomorrow i will know one way or another.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks ladies for being so supportive. 

I think it would be ironic if I am pregnant after all the trying for Seren and all that bd we did when ovulating for her. 

Hubby has just been away for 3 months and we bd with the pull out method only once near mid cycke and tbh I didn't thinkI was any where near ovulation.
So I'll take the Frers tomorrow and update. Dh reckons wait until Monday and test but really, Monday!


----------



## Spudtastic

Well AF just arrived so either it was a CP or two faulty tests. 
I'm happy and sad at the same time. I loved that little one already but relieved too.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh bless you hun. Im sorry I think its normal to feel a little sad. Even when its not really what you want we cant help but feel a little excited at the thought of a new baby . Do you think youll ever have another x


----------



## Spudtastic

donnarobinson said:


> Oh bless you hun. Im sorry I think its normal to feel a little sad. Even when its not really what you want we cant help but feel a little excited at the thought of a new baby . Do you think youll ever have another x

Hi Donna. No i won't have another. I am 40 in December and I like having two. Even though my husband was happy for our surprise no3 its ok for him. In 5 years he's only gotten up for about 3 nights in total. He gets all the sleep! I am still sad though. I was planning our car seats already and was thinking names ha ha. I guess thats my heart and the 'I'm 40 and need sleep' is my head speaking.

I am also sure this was a CP or early loss as I am on day 6 of AF. Its bright red still and clots (tmi sorry) and usually its gone by now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

OMG Donna I just caught up on our thread, youre TTC again!?! Wow!! Big news! What changed your mind? 

Spud, hope youre ok after the false positive x


----------



## donnarobinson

Lucy3 said:


> OMG Donna I just caught up on our thread, youre TTC again!?! Wow!! Big news! What changed your mind?
> 
> Spud, hope youre ok after the false positive x

No idea &#128514;&#128514; even now I go between wanting another and not ! Im really happy how life is going now and its getting easier .. but a part of me thinks maybe one more and I dont want to regret not having another I still dont no haa were just seeing what happens I still hvent even had a proper period since my one depo shot expired in February ! X


----------



## Heather.1987

I'm sorry spud. :hugs:

That's so exciting Donna!!!! Good luck!!

Had #3 on Monday! Colton James! He is amazing and we're all so in love! Kids are sooooo good to him!! I'll post pics on the Facebook group. I'm undecided if I want a 4th. Even though c sections suck and the recovery is rough....I still can see me doing this one last time!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Heather!


----------



## donnarobinson

Heather.1987 said:


> I'm sorry spud. :hugs:
> 
> That's so exciting Donna!!!! Good luck!!
> 
> Had #3 on Monday! Colton James! He is amazing and we're all so in love! Kids are sooooo good to him!! I'll post pics on the Facebook group. I'm undecided if I want a 4th. Even though c sections suck and the recovery is rough....I still can see me doing this one last time!

Congratulations hun! I bet hes just beautiful I dont have Facebook &#128553; x


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Lucy and Heather.

Congratulations Heather. That's exciting news. How was the birth? Was it easier? Shorter?

Donna - I actually popped on to see if you had a bfp.

Bev - I checked you too just incase you had a new ticker lol.

Lucy - I'm ok though a little sad. Head says no, my heart says yes. So no3 would have to be an accident.


----------



## donnarobinson

Spudtastic said:


> Thanks Lucy and Heather.
> 
> Congratulations Heather. That's exciting news. How was the birth? Was it easier? Shorter?
> 
> Donna - I actually popped on to see if you had a bfp.
> 
> Bev - I checked you too just incase you had a new ticker lol.
> 
> Lucy - I'm ok though a little sad. Head says no, my heart says yes. So no3 would have to be an accident.


No bfp here although I did get my first proper period since my depo expired so Im hoping Ill start to ovulate and thinks will be back to normal. Im still in two minds part of me wants another the other thinks I should stop probally will end up having another tho &#128514; x


----------



## Heather.1987

Spudtastic said:


> Thanks Lucy and Heather.
> 
> Congratulations Heather. That's exciting news. How was the birth? Was it easier? Shorter?
> 
> Donna - I actually popped on to see if you had a bfp.
> 
> Bev - I checked you too just incase you had a new ticker lol.
> 
> Lucy - I'm ok though a little sad. Head says no, my heart says yes. So no3 would have to be an accident.

Thank you! I had my 3rd c section. I wouldn't say it was harder or easier. Each time has had it's own issues and difficulties but we're both doing well and he fits in perfectly!


----------



## donnarobinson

Heather.1987 said:


> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lucy and Heather.
> 
> Congratulations Heather. That's exciting news. How was the birth? Was it easier? Shorter?
> 
> Donna - I actually popped on to see if you had a bfp.
> 
> Bev - I checked you too just incase you had a new ticker lol.
> 
> Lucy - I'm ok though a little sad. Head says no, my heart says yes. So no3 would have to be an accident.
> 
> Thank you! I had my 3rd c section. I wouldn't say it was harder or easier. Each time has had it's own issues and difficulties but we're both doing well and he fits in perfectly!Click to expand...

Ahh I see your going to be trying for another next year ! So I exciting x


----------



## Heather.1987

Maybe we'll see! I'm 50/50 on it. I wanted a way to count down til a decision would have to be made. We would want a similar age Gap of 2-3 years.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's exciting! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

How is everyone? Holly was back to school today for her first day in year 2. She was really excited but cried at the last minute and didn't want to go. I really hope she'll have a good day!


----------



## donnarobinson

Bevziibubble said:


> How is everyone? Holly was back to school today for her first day in year 2. She was really excited but cried at the last minute and didn't want to go. I really hope she'll have a good day!

Aww cj started year 2 yesterday .. Im sure she will be fine it will no doubt because this long holidays. 

Chad started reception today I cant believe it x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww I hope Chad has a great time starting school :)


----------



## Heather.1987

Landon started his 2nd year of preschool yesterday too. He loved it last year....but for some reason he isn't very excited to go this year. Sorry but you have a looong time to go!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully he will soon get used to it! :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Isla was really excited to go back to school. She's in year 1 and now she is a big year one girl she is dping lots more on her own. 

I think I'm in the tww again. I don't mind. Dh is getting sloppy with his pull out technique (tmi). I haven't been taking note other than knowing what my body is doing so i am guessing I'm around 5dpo but I could be wrong.
Last cycle i felt normal but this cycle I have all my bfp symptoms. 
Maybe I actually want a no3 before its too late. I dont know ha. 
I do know DH has to get the snip soon or I have to find a more reliable method lol. My body doesn't do hormones well though.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## donnarobinson

Spudtastic said:


> Isla was really excited to go back to school. She's in year 1 and now she is a big year one girl she is dping lots more on her own.
> 
> I think I'm in the tww again. I don't mind. Dh is getting sloppy with his pull out technique (tmi). I haven't been taking note other than knowing what my body is doing so i am guessing I'm around 5dpo but I could be wrong.
> Last cycle i felt normal but this cycle I have all my bfp symptoms.
> Maybe I actually want a no3 before its too late. I dont know ha.
> I do know DH has to get the snip soon or I have to find a more reliable method lol. My body doesn't do hormones well though.

I think it sounds like maybe you want another deep down ! Ino how it is tho going back and forth in your mind good luck x


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you. Maybe I'm just looking for an excuse for being a real grumpy b!tch. Lol


----------



## Spudtastic

donnarobinson said:


> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> Isla was really excited to go back to school. She's in year 1 and now she is a big year one girl she is dping lots more on her own.
> 
> I think I'm in the tww again. I don't mind. Dh is getting sloppy with his pull out technique (tmi). I haven't been taking note other than knowing what my body is doing so i am guessing I'm around 5dpo but I could be wrong.
> Last cycle i felt normal but this cycle I have all my bfp symptoms.
> Maybe I actually want a no3 before its too late. I dont know ha.
> I do know DH has to get the snip soon or I have to find a more reliable method lol. My body doesn't do hormones well though.
> 
> I think it sounds like maybe you want another deep down ! Ino how it is tho going back and forth in your mind good luck xClick to expand...

You know you could be right. I feel so pregnant I'm actually really worried if I have a BFN because what else is going on in my body. 

I would be surprised to be pregnant too this cycle. I normally have 35 day cycles but once every two years I have a 28 day cycle. I had a 28 day cycle last month so figured that there was no way this cycle could be 28 days. Today is 9 or 10 dpo if on a 28 day cycle. 
I have frers arriving today. 

Ok I admit I'm going to be so sad it its a bfn.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Spudtastic said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> Isla was really excited to go back to school. She's in year 1 and now she is a big year one girl she is dping lots more on her own.
> 
> I think I'm in the tww again. I don't mind. Dh is getting sloppy with his pull out technique (tmi). I haven't been taking note other than knowing what my body is doing so i am guessing I'm around 5dpo but I could be wrong.
> Last cycle i felt normal but this cycle I have all my bfp symptoms.
> Maybe I actually want a no3 before its too late. I dont know ha.
> I do know DH has to get the snip soon or I have to find a more reliable method lol. My body doesn't do hormones well though.
> 
> I think it sounds like maybe you want another deep down ! Ino how it is tho going back and forth in your mind good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> You know you could be right. I feel so pregnant I'm actually really worried if I have a BFN because what else is going on in my body.
> 
> I would be surprised to be pregnant too this cycle. I normally have 35 day cycles but once every two years I have a 28 day cycle. I had a 28 day cycle last month so figured that there was no way this cycle could be 28 days. Today is 9 or 10 dpo if on a 28 day cycle.
> I have frers arriving today.
> 
> Ok I admit I'm going to be so sad it its a bfn.Click to expand...

Oh good luck hun let us no. Ino how you feel were trying for another and Im not even back to normal after depo so got no chance x


----------

